# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي التعليمية طرق و استراتيجيات التداول في أسواق المال  طريقة موفنج 55  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## سمير صيام

:A006:   ان شاء الله اليوم هقدم طريقة بسيطة جدا وسهلة جدا ومش عايز حد بيقولى انه بيخسر 
صحيح السوق فيه خسرانين كتير لكن انا شخصيا مقتنع بغير ذلك 
انا مقتنع ان الطرق كلها بتكسب واحنا اللى مش عارفين والدليل الطريقة اللى هحطها تمشى مع الخبير وتمشى مع اللى لسه داخل الفوركس امبارح
طبعا ارحب باى تطوير هنشوف انه ضرورى ونرحب بالنقد للطريقة مادام نقد موضوعى وليس نقد لمجرد النقد 
عموما الطريقة بسيطة جدا 
العملة الباوند دولار
الفريم الاربع ساعات
المؤشرات RSI 14 + موفنج EMA 55    الدخول شراء
كسر موفنج 55 صعودا بموافقة RSI انه يكون فوق 50    الدخول بيع 
كسر موفنج 55 هبوطا بموافقة RSI انه يكون تحت 50 
معدل الطريقة 1 للخسارة : 3 للربح
الهدف 180 نقطة والخسارة 50-60 نقطة 
النتيجة المحققة من اول يناير الى اليوم 1475 نقطة بمعدل 250 نقطة شهرى كعقد واحد طبعا 
الصور فى المرفقات 
واى استفسارات انا جاهز للرد عليها غدا ان شاء الله وان كان الموضوع سهل لا يحتاج شئ   الباوند ين واليورو ين  الفريم الاربع ساعات وفريم الساعة وممكن باقى الفريمات
المؤشرات RSI 14 + موفنج EMA 50 + SHIFT 25   الدخول شراء
كسر موفنج 50 صعودا بموافقة RSI انه يكون فوق 50    الدخول بيع 
كسر موفنج 50 هبوطا بموافقة RSI انه يكون تحت 50 
معدل الطريقة 1 للخسارة : 3 للربح
الهدف 300 نقطة والخسارة 100 نقطة

----------


## سمير صيام

اخر صورة 
مرفق ايضا نتائج الصفقات على الباوند 
مرفق ايضا التمبلت للباوند دولار والباوند ين 
مرفق ايضا الاكسبيرت الخاص بالطريقة على الباوند دولار من اعداد اخونا ابو ايمن المصرى

----------


## ناصر محمد

أخى الكريم سمير جزاك الله خير كثيرا  على إشركك إخوانك فى هذه الطريقة البسيطة والجيده فى آن واحد السهل الممتنع المهم الإلتزام والأفضل أن تدعها بسيطة لى عودة للموضوع مره أخرى بإذن الله تحياتى وودى

----------


## herohok

تسلم يا استاذ سمير...جميله جدا وبارك الله فيك
بس هل ممكن اطبقها علي باقي الازواج ولا لأ؟
متابع معاك ان شاء الله

----------


## الرابـح

متابعين معاكم ان شاءالله ..   طريقة سهلة ورائعة .. يا عيني على البساطة  :Thumb:  .. بس المشكلة اللي يمكن تواجهنا هي في اوقات التذبذب وكثرة الاشارت .. محتاجين لفلترة الاشارات

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

في المتابعة 
ولنا عودة مع شوي اسئلة 
وشعارونا ((دعها بسيطة))

----------


## koko

جديد * جديد  :Yikes3:  متابعك يا غالى :Drive1:  بس ما تقولش ان ما فيش حد بيخسر احسن انا بتعقد نفسياً :Doh:

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

> طبعا ارحب باى تطوير هنشوف انه ضرورى

  *مقولة لروبرت بريتشر أحد أمهر المحللين*   *Traders take a good system and destroy it by trying* *to make it into a perfect system*   *كيب ات سيمبل*  *ومتابعين معاك*

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخى الكريم سمير جزاك الله خير كثيرا  على إشركك إخوانك فى هذه الطريقة البسيطة والجيده فى آن واحد السهل الممتنع المهم الإلتزام والأفضل أن تدعها بسيطة لى عودة للموضوع مره أخرى بإذن الله تحياتى وودى

 تسلم ياغالى وفعلا الالتزام مهم ومنتظرك ان شاء الله    

> في المتابعة 
> ولنا عودة مع شوي اسئلة 
> وشعارونا ((دعها بسيطة))

 احلى حاجة البساطة حتى مع التعقيد نفس النتائج ان لم يكن بخسائر يبقى ليه اعقدها    

> *مقولة لروبرت بريتشر أحد أمهر المحللين*   *Traders take a good system and destroy it by trying* *to make it into a perfect system*   *كيب ات سيمبل*  *ومتابعين معاك* *تسلم عبس باشا وفعلا البساطة ما فى احلى منها* [/center]

 منتظر متابعتك واقتراحتكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> تسلم يا استاذ سمير...جميله جدا وبارك الله فيك
> بس هل ممكن اطبقها علي باقي الازواج ولا لأ؟
> متابع معاك ان شاء الله

 الله يسلمك ياغالى طبعا الطريقة تمشى مع كل الازواج ويمكن هناك ازواج يكون ليها موفنجات ادق لكن اجمالا موفنج 55 ممتاز مع اغلب العملات وان عملت باك تست للباوند فقط لانه اكتر زوج بتعامل معاه وطبعا مع التحاليلات السابقة فى الدايفرجنس او الكلاسيكى عموما بنستخدمه وهو عشان كده لفت نظرى

----------


## سمير صيام

> متابعين معاكم ان شاءالله ..   طريقة سهلة ورائعة .. يا عيني على البساطة  .. بس المشكلة اللي يمكن تواجهنا هي في اوقات التذبذب وكثرة الاشارت .. محتاجين لفلترة الاشارات

 اهلا باخى الرابح وربنا يجعلك من الرابحين دايما وجميع الاخوان
الطريقة مربحة وبسيطة
وصدقنى وخدها عن قناعة من ممارسة لاكتر من سنتين وانت راجل قديم وعارف ان مافيش طريقة الا ولها عيوب بصفقات خاسرة
طيب لو فلترنا بمؤشر او اكتر هل ستمنع الصفقات الخاسرة صعب ومستحيل كمان 
طيب يبقى ليها اعقدها ده حتى مؤشر rsi  اللى حاطه بعتبره زيادة وممكن نسغنى عنه حتى فى الباك تست نفعنى فى صفقتين فقط لاغير يعنى اقدر استغنى عنه
ومادام الطريقة ناجحة ومعدل الربح الى الخسارة كويس ومتوافق مع راس المال يبقى احاول احافظ على بساطتها افضل 
ومنتظرين برضه اقتراحاتك

----------


## سمير صيام

> جديد * جديد  متابعك يا غالى بس ما تقولش ان ما فيش حد بيخسر احسن انا بتعقد نفسياً

 انا معاك حد بيخسر ومبقولش لا لكن هل الطرق السبب 
طيب لو الطرق انا بقولك ادى طريقة بسيطة وبمعدل الخسارة الى الربح 1:3 
ونتائجها كويسة يبقى ازاى واحد يطبقها ويخسر قولى ازاى

----------


## aboali

اتاريك  غيبت لك يومين ماشى يا عم
يعنى كنت بتحضر للموفينج 55
جميله 
وهديه مقبوله

----------


## أبو أيمن المصري

*أستاذنا الفاضل سمير صيام
الطريقة جيدة ما شاء الله
لكن عندي استفسار: في الصورة الأخيرة خرجنا بربح 60 نقطة فقط، وفي إحدى الصفقات خرجنا بخسارة 48!!! فلماذا لم ننتظر في كليهما تحقق الهدف أو ضرب الستوب؟
عمومًا الطريقة جيدة، وقابلة للبرمجة إن شاء الله، هل تحب نبرمجها في اكسبرت لنجري الباك تست لمدة أطول؟
الاستفسار الآخر: الستوب والتيك بروفت مناسب للباوند دولار، لكنه غير مناسب للأزواج الأخرى، فهل عندك أفضل هدف وأفضل وقف خسارة للأزواج الأخرى؟*

----------


## ابوتركي الثبيتي

ايه ياعم سمير الحركات ديه صباحك ورد ياورد موفق ان شاء الله طريقه ممتازه وسهله  تشكر عليها

----------


## سمير صيام

> *أستاذنا الفاضل سمير صيام
> الطريقة جيدة ما شاء الله
> لكن عندي استفسار: في الصورة الأخيرة خرجنا بربح 60 نقطة فقط، وفي إحدى الصفقات خرجنا بخسارة 48!!! فلماذا لم ننتظر في كليهما تحقق الهدف أو ضرب الستوب؟
> عمومًا الطريقة جيدة، وقابلة للبرمجة إن شاء الله، هل تحب نبرمجها في اكسبرت لنجري الباك تست لمدة أطول؟
> الاستفسار الآخر: الستوب والتيك بروفت مناسب للباوند دولار، لكنه غير مناسب للأزواج الأخرى، فهل عندك أفضل هدف وأفضل وقف خسارة للأزواج الأخرى؟*

 اهلا بك اخى ابو ايمن 
بالنسبة للصفقة المذكورة خرجنا بخسارة 48 لانه حصل تقاطع عكسى فليه انتظر خسارة اضافية واحرم نفسى من دخول صفقة تكون رابحة
بالنسبة للاستوب فى الباوند فهو ما بين 50-60 واعتقد اغلب الازواج الاخرى ذات الاسبيرد 3-5 نقط هيكون مناسب 40 نقطة زى اليورو والفرنك والاسترالى والنيوزلندى والكندى واليورو فرنك واليورو باوند اما اليورو ين ممكن نخليه 50 والباوند ين نخليه 100 مش اقل من كده
طبعا بالنسبة للاهداف هتكون ايضا بنفس النسب من 100-120 نقطة
اما المجنون فلن تقل 250-300 وان شاء الله هعمله باك تست ايضا 
بالنسبة للاكسبيرت فاكيد هيفيد لكن جميع الباك تست للميتا واخواتها بتكون غير دقيقة عشان كده عملته يدوى 
ارجو اكون افدتك

----------


## سمير صيام

> اتاريك  غيبت لك يومين ماشى يا عم
> يعنى كنت بتحضر للموفينج 55
> جميله 
> وهديه مقبوله

 اهلا بيك ياغالى
ان شاء الله تكون الطريقة مناسبة وتعجبك

----------


## سمير صيام

> ايه ياعم سمير الحركات ديه صباحك ورد ياورد موفق ان شاء الله طريقه ممتازه وسهله  تشكر عليها

 صباحك فل ياغالى
ربنا يوفقنا ويوفقك يارب وان شاء الله تكون طريقة سهلة للجميع

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

ما شا الله اخي سمير وجهة نظر تقريبا مشابهة لوجهة نظرك ارجو تعليقك

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما شا الله اخي سمير وجهة نظر تقريبا مشابهة لوجهة نظرك ارجو تعليقك

 اهلا بك اخى محمود
طبعا من الصورة واضح ان القناة تدعم الخروج وتساعدنى فيه لكن لى ملاحظتين 
الاولى قناة الشاى لن تساعدنى فى الباك تست
النقطة التانية انها تتغير مع السعر يعنى الارتداد من اعلى تم تقديرها من القناة واصبح حد علوى فماذا لو ارتفع السعر عنها ستجد ان القناة ايضا تغير اتجاهها لتناسب الوضع الجديد فبالتالى لن تكون دايما هدف لانه سيتغير 
وجهة نظرى الشخصية انى ممكن التزم بالترند الحالى على الاربع ساعات واخرج لما يكسر وكتير بيحدث تقاطع الموفنج متوافق مع كسر الترند طبعا ده من التجربة لايف سابقا كتحليل كلاسيكى
فبالتالى ستجد اخر فرصة للباوند محققة اكتر من 350 نقطة وتحدث كتير من الفرص التى وضعتها انها حققت اكتر من 180 كهدف 
تقبل ودى

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

ولكن اخي سمير وجدت النسخة المعدلة لقناة الشاي وهي لاتتغير الا بكسر القناة بعدها يحدث التغيير 
وممكن استخدام مؤشر صغير للستوكست المعدل بصراحة اشارته قوية جدا

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

فيرم الساعة

----------


## MR.RSI

اخوي سمير بارك الله فيك بما تقدمه لأخوانك  
انا لاحظت بأحد الصفقات انك ذكرت انه ضرب التريلنج ستوب  
هل تؤيد وضع تريلنج ستوب من وجه نظرك  
واذا كان هناك تريلنج ستوب كم يكون عليه  
شاكر لك اخوي

----------


## simpa2000f

أخ دبي ممكن المؤشر الموجود عندك في الصوره

----------


## عادل22

السلام عليكم
شكرا أخى سمير على هالطريقة البسيطة 
أنا من فترة بأستعمل موفينج 50  وهو بيعطى أشارت تقريبا مثل الموفينج 55
و لكن أهم شىء فى هده الطريقة هو الالتزام  
و أيضا عند وصول الربح الى 70 نقطة على الباوند نضع الستوب على نقطة الدخول ثم نطارد ربحنا
موفقيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييين

----------


## HAMEED

ألف شكر يا سمير بيه 
فعلا .. السر في البساطه

----------


## ابوتركي الثبيتي

> فيرم الساعة

  السلام عليكم  اخى دبى ممكن الموشر الله يعطيك العافيه  وفقك الله

----------


## ناصر محمد

> أخ دبي ممكن المؤشر الموجود عندك في الصوره

   

> السلام عليكم  اخى دبى ممكن الموشر الله يعطيك العافيه   وفقك الله

 أحبتى الكرام  يبدوا أن الأخ الكريم محمود غير موجود الآن فأحببت ألا تنتظروا كثيرا فأرفقت لكم المؤشر وفق الله الجميع لمرضاته تحياتى وودى

----------


## [email protected]

شكرا استاذ سمير على الطريقه الرائعه وان شاء الله نجربها

----------


## moussy82

مليون شكر 
بالفعل أحلى الطرق والأكثر فعالية هي الأبسط 
سؤالي هو هل يوجد طريقة مشابهة بستوب لوز وهدف أقل يعني ستوب 30 و تارجت60 مثلا؟!! 
علشان الحساب مابيدعم ولساني مبتديء فأرجو المساعدة 
وبالتوفيق

----------


## ابوتركي الثبيتي

> أحبتى الكرام  يبدوا أن الأخ الكريم محمود غير موجود الآن فأحببت ألا تنتظروا كثيرا فأرفقت لكم المؤشر وفق الله الجميع لمرضاته  تحياتى وودى

  الف شكر لك والله الواحد مايعرف كيف يشكرك وفقك الله ورعاك

----------


## الصاعقة

العملية جدا ممتازة,,,
لكن في مشكلة!!!
ان العمليات معدودة على الاصابع في الاسبوع الواحد؟.
وعندي سؤال هل ابيت العقد اذا كان مربح ام اغلقه؟؟؟( لاتنسى الفوائد)
وهل الدخول يكون في كل الفترات الاسوية والاوروبية والامريكية؟
تحياتي,,

----------


## ناصر محمد

> الف شكر لك والله الواحد مايعرف كيف يشكرك  وفقك الله ورعاك

 الشكر لله أخى الكريم وفقك الله ودمت بخير

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

معلش يا اخواني والله لم انتبه للسؤال عن المؤشر بارك الله فيك اخوي ناصر

----------


## PiPBoY

زمان عن ابدعات البروفسور سمير صيام
انت فين من زمان  :Regular Smile: 
شكرا على الابداعات الحلوة وبالتوفيق

----------


## ناصر محمد

> معلش يا اخواني والله لم انتبه للسؤال عن المؤشر بارك الله فيك اخوي ناصر

 أكرمك الله أخوى محمود  تحياتى وودى

----------


## allmouafa9

> ولكن اخي سمير وجدت النسخة المعدلة لقناة الشاي وهي لاتتغير الا بكسر القناة بعدها يحدث التغيير 
> وممكن استخدام مؤشر صغير للستوكست المعدل بصراحة اشارته قوية جدا

  
اخي دبي هل تستطيع ارفاق مؤشر القناة المعدل لأني اتعامل مع المؤشر القديم ومؤشر عاجبني خاصة في فريم 15 دقيقة يساعد على تحديد نقاط الخروج

----------


## أبو أيمن المصري

> العملية جدا ممتازة,,,
> لكن في مشكلة!!!
> ان العمليات معدودة على الاصابع في الاسبوع الواحد؟.
> وعندي سؤال هل ابيت العقد اذا كان مربح ام اغلقه؟؟؟( لاتنسى الفوائد)
> وهل الدخول يكون في كل الفترات الاسوية والاوروبية والامريكية؟
> تحياتي,,

 *
لماذا الفوائد؟!! 
افتح حساب إسلامي يا أخي الفاضل ودعك من الفوائد، بسيطة والله 
لا يجوز لك أن تتاجر بالحساب الذي معاملاته فيها ربًا، كما أنك ينبغي أن تتأكد من الكيفية التي تتخلص بها شركة الوساطة من الفوائد 
أخشى أن يتم اعتباري مسوقًا لشركة RFXT، لكن هم أعلنوا أنهم يقومون بغلق الصفقات وإعادة فتحها قبل عملية التبييت، وهو مخرج شرعي سليم إن شاء الله، أظن FXCM قالت شيئًا مثل ذلك لكن الصراحة أنا أخاف منها بسبب كلام الإخوة عنها وعن مشاكلها 
وفقكم الله*

----------


## أبو أيمن المصري

*أخي الحبيب سمير، نعم فهمت الآن لماذا خرجنا 
طيب تفضل الاكسبرت بالمرفقات، أتمنى أن يكون دقيقًا 
الاكسبرت فيه تحديد الهدف والستوب والتريلنج ستوب، وفيه إمكانية الإغلاق عند التقاطع العكسي، وفيه إمكانية تحديد عدد العقود وإمكانية اختيار إعدادات الموفنج والRSI 
أرجو تجريبه ومقارنته بالنتائج اليدوية، أنا الصراحة عندي يأس من وجود اكسبرت ناجح!! رغم أني برمجته بدقة كما أظن!*

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> * لماذا الفوائد؟!!  افتح حساب إسلامي يا أخي الفاضل ودعك من الفوائد، بسيطة والله  لا يجوز لك أن تتاجر بالحساب الذي معاملاته فيها ربًا، كما أنك ينبغي أن تتأكد من الكيفية التي تتخلص بها شركة الوساطة من الفوائد  أخشى أن يتم اعتباري مسوقًا لشركة RFXT، لكن هم أعلنوا أنهم يقومون بغلق الصفقات وإعادة فتحها قبل عملية التبييت، وهو مخرج شرعي سليم إن شاء الله، أظن FXCM قالت شيئًا مثل ذلك لكن الصراحة أنا أخاف منها بسبب كلام الإخوة عنها وعن مشاكلها  وفقكم الله*

 ما شا الله اخي  نعم اخي ولدينا هنا افضل الشركات المعتمدة  والتي ان احتجت اي مساعدة او شمكلة بها تساعدك ادارة المنتدي الكريمة  ولديها حسابات اسلامية مثل شركة FXSOL وفقكم الله

----------


## hiba7000

شكرا استاذ سمير على الطريقة الجميلة والبسيطة 
هاجربها واحاول اسجل الفرص معك

----------


## samtaq3

الله ينور يا باشا و بصراحة الموفنج 55 دة الواحد من ساعة ماتعلمه منك و دايما بيحطه في اي طريقة بيجربها 
و ان شاء الله للامام

----------


## *mard*

اللهم صلى على النبى طريقة بسيطة رائعة وجميلة هتبقى افضل من ذلك لو ! اضفنا موشر weekle pivot fibo

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> اللهم صلى على النبى طريقة بسيطة رائعة وجميلة هتبقى افضل من ذلك لو !  اضفنا موشر weekle pivot fibo

 بدك انضيفه يدويا ولا في مؤشر ومخفيه طلعه بننتظر

----------


## phoenix

الأخ سمير مشكور على الطرح ومن إبداع إلى إبداع
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## aboali

بس هى المشكله ان التقاطع مش بيحصل كل يوم اخى سمير

----------


## bo7a

استاذنا وحبيبنا وكبير حتتنا  /  سمير صيام   ما شاء الله مجهود ممتاز يا زعيم .. وتسلم ايدك على الطريقة الجميلة دي   في الحقيقة الطريقة ممتازة وجربتها على أبو الأندال  ( المجنون ) والطريقة ممتازة ما شاء الله   وزي ما قلت يا كبير ممكن يكون الهدف من  250 : 300  نقطة وفي الحقيقة لقيت ان فيه فرص   فيها أكتر من 600  نقطة كمان .... وحاولت اشوف بعض الفرص ووضعتها بالمرفقات لحبايبنا اللي حابب يطلع عليها   مساعدة مني ليك في موضوعك المتميز دا يا استاذ سمير   وليا اضافة بسيطة جدا ممكن تكون خطأ وأتمني تصحيحها ...  حالات التذبذب كثيرة على المجنون واشارات الدخول الخاطئة أكثر من الصحيحة ولعلاج التذبذب دا   اضفت موفينج  40  ولو لاحظت أثناء التذبذب ما بيتقاطع مع موفينج 55  رغم اغلاق الشمعة فوق أو تحت   موفينج  55  ووجود الار اس اي تحت مستوي 50  .. ويحدث التقاطع في الفرص الحقيقية فقط   عموما أنا قلت أعرض الفكرة عليك وتجربها انت شخصيا ولو عجبتك هاحط كل الفرص باذن الله   أما الصور اللي في المرفقات فهي لطريقتك الجميلة وأتمني النجاح والتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله   و صبح صبح يا استاذنا

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

بوحا باشا عاوزك

----------


## bo7a

مزيد من الفرص على أبو الأندال

----------


## bo7a

> بوحا باشا عاوزك

 عيوني يا قمر ....... أنا تحت أمرك جايلك في The game

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> عيوني يا قمر ....... أنا تحت أمرك جايلك في The game

 يا ريس بدنا نقلبها بطيخ ولصبح 
جيب معك  كل الفرق راح ننزل علي الساحة

----------


## YamedoA

ماشاء الله موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا   وان شاء الله انا عندى اقتراح جميل بالنسبه للتعامل مع النظام التراكمى والله الواحد لو يمشى عليها بس راح يحقق اضعاف اضعاف رأس ماله  واليوم بالليل بنزلها وجاهزة عندى  وهناك اسلوب اخر للتعامل مع العقود وبدلا من الترلينج ستوب ان يكون هناك ثلاث عقود الأول 60 نقطه والثانى 100 والثالث بالترلينج اليدوى وراح نتابع الفرص والأزواج لايف بإذن الله تعالى   وبالنسبه للناس اللى تسأل على التذبذب راح اعمل لهم مخصوص باك تست لمده خمس سنوات على الباوند دولار علان ماحدش يزعل  لقاؤنا فى المساء :Thumb:   اوعى تروح فى اى حته

----------


## سمير صيام

> ولكن اخي سمير وجدت النسخة المعدلة لقناة الشاي وهي لاتتغير الا بكسر القناة بعدها يحدث التغيير 
> وممكن استخدام مؤشر صغير للستوكست المعدل بصراحة اشارته قوية جدا

 تسلم يا محمود
عموما الاستوكاستك ممكن نراجعه ونشوف على الاقل افضل من القناة

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخوي سمير بارك الله فيك بما تقدمه لأخوانك  
> انا لاحظت بأحد الصفقات انك ذكرت انه ضرب التريلنج ستوب  
> هل تؤيد وضع تريلنج ستوب من وجه نظرك  
> واذا كان هناك تريلنج ستوب كم يكون عليه  
> شاكر لك اخوي

 اهلا بك اخى MR. RSI  بالنسبة للتريلنج استوب انا عملته 60 للتناسب مع الهدف 
لكن شخصيا كادارة راس مال سادخل عقدين على الاقل عقد الهدف الاول 60 والتانى بتريلنج استوب على الاقل استفدت من الدخول لانه فى فرص كتير فعلا تكون محققة 60 وترجع للدخول يبقى استفدت بيها

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> شكرا أخى سمير على هالطريقة البسيطة 
> أنا من فترة بأستعمل موفينج 50  وهو بيعطى أشارت تقريبا مثل الموفينج 55
> و لكن أهم شىء فى هده الطريقة هو الالتزام  
> و أيضا عند وصول الربح الى 70 نقطة على الباوند نضع الستوب على نقطة الدخول ثم نطارد ربحنا
> موفقيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييين

 تمام جدا اخى عادل  :Thumb:   مع الالتزام بالادارة المالية

----------


## سمير صيام

> ألف شكر يا سمير بيه 
> فعلا .. السر في البساطه

 تسلم يارب
ماهو حتى لو عقدناها بيحصل ضرب استوبات يبقى الافضل بالبساطة

----------


## سمير صيام

> أحبتى الكرام  يبدوا أن الأخ الكريم محمود غير موجود الآن فأحببت ألا تنتظروا كثيرا فأرفقت لكم المؤشر وفق الله الجميع لمرضاته تحياتى وودى

 جزاك الله خير يا اخى ناصر  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا استاذ سمير على الطريقه الرائعه وان شاء الله نجربها

 اهلا بيك اخى الكريم وياريت تجرب وتقولنا اقتراحاتك وانطباعاتك

----------


## سمير صيام

> مليون شكر 
> بالفعل أحلى الطرق والأكثر فعالية هي الأبسط 
> سؤالي هو هل يوجد طريقة مشابهة بستوب لوز وهدف أقل يعني ستوب 30 و تارجت60 مثلا؟!! 
> علشان الحساب مابيدعم ولساني مبتديء فأرجو المساعدة 
> وبالتوفيق

 بالنسبة للاستوب 30 وهدف 60 ممكن نشوف عملات اخرى غير الباوند يكون بيحترم الموفنج 55 ويكون حركته اقل ووقتها هيفى بالغرض
وان شاء الله هنجده لا تقلق

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

> ماشاء الله موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا   وان شاء الله انا عندى اقتراح جميل بالنسبه للتعامل مع النظام التراكمى والله الواحد لو يمشى عليها بس راح يحقق اضعاف اضعاف رأس ماله  واليوم بالليل بنزلها وجاهزة عندى  وهناك اسلوب اخر للتعامل مع العقود وبدلا من الترلينج ستوب ان يكون هناك ثلاث عقود الأول 60 نقطه والثانى 100 والثالث بالترلينج اليدوى وراح نتابع الفرص والأزواج لايف بإذن الله تعالى   وبالنسبه للناس اللى تسأل على التذبذب راح اعمل لهم مخصوص باك تست لمده خمس سنوات على الباوند دولار علان ماحدش يزعل  لقاؤنا فى المساء  اوعى تروح فى اى حته

     متابعين معك ياعم Yamedo منتظرينك  :Clap:

----------


## سمير صيام

> العملية جدا ممتازة,,,
> لكن في مشكلة!!!
> ان العمليات معدودة على الاصابع في الاسبوع الواحد؟.
> وعندي سؤال هل ابيت العقد اذا كان مربح ام اغلقه؟؟؟( لاتنسى الفوائد)
> وهل الدخول يكون في كل الفترات الاسوية والاوروبية والامريكية؟
> تحياتي,,

 اخى الكريم حسابتنا اسلامية ام غير الاسلامية فلا دخل لنا بها
ام بالنسبة للطريقة بما انها على فريم الاربع ساعات يبقى طبيعى لن تكون يومية قد تمتد لعدة ايام الى اسبوع او اكتر
ولا يهمنا ان العمليات قليلة لكن المهم معدل الربح للخسارة ومعدل نجاح الطريقة
لا تحسبها بكتر دخول الصفقات

----------


## سمير صيام

> زمان عن ابدعات البروفسور سمير صيام
> انت فين من زمان 
> شكرا على الابداعات الحلوة وبالتوفيق

 اهلا بيك على فكرة انا مش بروفيسور انا تلميذ فوركسى وهفضل تلميذ عشان كلمة استاذ دى بتجيبلى حساسية واكزيما
خدها ببساطة وعيش ببساطة

----------


## سمير صيام

> *أخي الحبيب سمير، نعم فهمت الآن لماذا خرجنا 
> طيب تفضل الاكسبرت بالمرفقات، أتمنى أن يكون دقيقًا 
> الاكسبرت فيه تحديد الهدف والستوب والتريلنج ستوب، وفيه إمكانية الإغلاق عند التقاطع العكسي، وفيه إمكانية تحديد عدد العقود وإمكانية اختيار إعدادات الموفنج والRSI 
> أرجو تجريبه ومقارنته بالنتائج اليدوية، أنا الصراحة عندي يأس من وجود اكسبرت ناجح!! رغم أني برمجته بدقة كما أظن!*

 جزاك الله خير اخى ابو ايمن 
ملحوظة انا جربته على ال تريد مفتحش صفقات
وعلى FXDD فتح صفقات 
لكن لسه ان شاء اللههراجع صفقاته اللى طلعها  
تقبل ودى

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا استاذ سمير على الطريقة الجميلة والبسيطة 
> هاجربها واحاول اسجل الفرص معك

 اهلا بك اختى الكريمة وان شاء الله نوصل بيها لافضل وضع بالتعاون مع الجميع

----------


## سمير صيام

> الله ينور يا باشا و بصراحة الموفنج 55 دة الواحد من ساعة ماتعلمه منك و دايما بيحطه في اي طريقة بيجربها 
> و ان شاء الله للامام

 هلا دكتور سامر 
هو فعلا الموفنج 55 ممتاز وانا بستخدمه طبيعى فى التحليل الكلاسيكى وكثير من الاساتذة بيستخدموه مثل اخونا نشوان ولاتنسى انه من ارقام الفايبوناتشى

----------


## سمير صيام

> اللهم صلى على النبى طريقة بسيطة رائعة وجميلة هتبقى افضل من ذلك لو ! اضفنا موشر weekle pivot fibo

 صلى الله عليه وسلم 
الحمد الله طريقة بسيطة لكن بالنسبة للبايفوت فايبو احيانا تكون الخطوط قريبة من الموفنج فممكن تمنعنى من الدخول او ممكن تخرجنى بدرى فارى لا داعى لها

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ سمير مشكور على الطرح ومن إبداع إلى إبداع
> جزاك الله كل خير

 اهلا بيك اخى فيتامين وجزاك الله مثله

----------


## سمير صيام

> بس هى المشكله ان التقاطع مش بيحصل كل يوم اخى سمير

 هلا ابو على ازيك ياغالىبالنسبة للتقاطع مين قال اننا عايزينه كل يوم  :016:

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذنا وحبيبنا وكبير حتتنا  /  سمير صيام   ما شاء الله مجهود ممتاز يا زعيم .. وتسلم ايدك على الطريقة الجميلة دي   في الحقيقة الطريقة ممتازة وجربتها على أبو الأندال  ( المجنون ) والطريقة ممتازة ما شاء الله   وزي ما قلت يا كبير ممكن يكون الهدف من  250 : 300  نقطة وفي الحقيقة لقيت ان فيه فرص   فيها أكتر من 600  نقطة كمان .... وحاولت اشوف بعض الفرص ووضعتها بالمرفقات لحبايبنا اللي حابب يطلع عليها   مساعدة مني ليك في موضوعك المتميز دا يا استاذ سمير   وليا اضافة بسيطة جدا ممكن تكون خطأ وأتمني تصحيحها ...  حالات التذبذب كثيرة على المجنون واشارات الدخول الخاطئة أكثر من الصحيحة ولعلاج التذبذب دا   اضفت موفينج  40  ولو لاحظت أثناء التذبذب ما بيتقاطع مع موفينج 55  رغم اغلاق الشمعة فوق أو تحت   موفينج  55  ووجود الار اس اي تحت مستوي 50  .. ويحدث التقاطع في الفرص الحقيقية فقط   عموما أنا قلت أعرض الفكرة عليك وتجربها انت شخصيا ولو عجبتك هاحط كل الفرص باذن الله   أما الصور اللي في المرفقات فهي لطريقتك الجميلة وأتمني النجاح والتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله   و صبح صبح يا استاذنا

 وسع وسع لبوحا باشا (على فكرة انا عرفت انه اترقى وبقى كركر  :012: )
بالنسبة لابو الاندال بس اوعى اخونا جابر يسمعك عشان هو بيعتبره العاقل الموضوع طبعا مش حكر على موفنج 55 يعنى ممكن المجنون نشوف فلتر له حتى لو كان موفنج 40 وانا عارف ان الدولار ين بيحترمه عموما منتظر مشاركتك بوجهة نظرك كاملة وتوضيحاتك واعتبر الموضوع موضوعك فصاحب الموضوع نحن جميعا لان الطريقة مطروحة للجميع وليس لى شخصيا وبتمنى تكون طبعا جهد جماعى لنخرج بطريقة بسيطة ومربحة فى نفس الوقت 
مسى مسى ياعم الحاج

----------


## سمير صيام

> ماشاء الله موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا   وان شاء الله انا عندى اقتراح جميل بالنسبه للتعامل مع النظام التراكمى والله الواحد لو يمشى عليها بس راح يحقق اضعاف اضعاف رأس ماله  واليوم بالليل بنزلها وجاهزة عندى  وهناك اسلوب اخر للتعامل مع العقود وبدلا من الترلينج ستوب ان يكون هناك ثلاث عقود الأول 60 نقطه والثانى 100 والثالث بالترلينج اليدوى وراح نتابع الفرص والأزواج لايف بإذن الله تعالى   وبالنسبه للناس اللى تسأل على التذبذب راح اعمل لهم مخصوص باك تست لمده خمس سنوات على الباوند دولار علان ماحدش يزعل  لقاؤنا فى المساء  اوعى تروح فى اى حته

  هلا ميدو باشا تسلم يارب طبعا الادارة المالية مطلوبة وكل واحد على حسب التزامه وتطبيقه للادارة المالية  فتخيل بحساب 1000 دولار فى خلال 6 شهور دبل راس ماله وبعقد واحد وعلى زوج واحد هل نطمع فى اكتر من كده  ونقطة حابب اوضحها لو الطريقة نسبة نجاحها 50% يبقى عندى 5 صفقات خاسرة = 5 * -60 = -300 وعندى 5 صفقات ناجحة = 50*180 = 900  الناتج ربح 600 نقطة 
المهم الالتزام

----------


## bo7a

> وسع وسع لبوحا باشا (على فكرة انا عرفت انه اترقى وبقى كركر )  بالنسبة لابو الاندال بس اوعى اخونا جابر يسمعك عشان هو بيعتبره العاقل الموضوع طبعا مش حكر على موفنج 55 يعنى ممكن المجنون نشوف فلتر له حتى لو كان موفنج 40 وانا عارف ان الدولار ين بيحترمه عموما منتظر مشاركتك بوجهة نظرك كاملة وتوضيحاتك واعتبر الموضوع موضوعك فصاحب الموضوع نحن جميعا لان الطريقة مطروحة للجميع وليس لى شخصيا وبتمنى تكون طبعا جهد جماعى لنخرج بطريقة بسيطة ومربحة فى نفس الوقت  مسى مسى ياعم الحاج

   يا مساء الورد والفل والياسمين ... علي عيونك الحلوين ..... يا كبير حتتنا يا غالي يا بن الغاليين   الطريقة لا تختلف كثيرا عن طريقتك المتميزة الله يبارك فيك   موفينج  55  وموفينج  40  EMA  RSI   21   الشرط الأول  : تكون الشموع أسفل ( أعلي ) الموفينجات   الشرط الثاني  :  حدوث تقاطع بين الموفينجات سواء صعودا أو هبوطا   الشرط الثالث  : RSI   فوق  ( تحت )  مستوي  50   الهدف  :  الاستوب   =   3  :  1   الدخول بعد شمعة تقاطع موفينج  40  مع موفينج 55  ممكن يكون الدخول متأخر شوية بس أكثر أمان والهدف على أبو الأندال  300  نقطة حلال   وأحيانا بيحقق أكثر من كدا بكتير طالما لم يحدث تقاطع عكسي فالصفقة في طريقها لأهداف أكبر   طيب اذا طبقنا الطريقة بموفينج  55  فقط هنلاقي اشارات دخول كتير في حالات التذبذب والاستوب يضرب   ودي فايدة موفينج 40  علشان كدا دخولنا بيكون متأخر شوية بس بيكون أكثر أمان علشان التذبذب   ومسي مسي يا كبير حتتنا

----------


## سمير صيام

كلام جميل بوحة ياغالى
لى ملحوظة الصور على فريم الساعة مش 4 ساعات فهل هناك اختلاف ام لا
النقطة التانية فى الصورتين لو دخلنا بعد تقاطع السعر مع موفنج 40 و 55 يمشى حاله ومش لازم ننتظر تقاطعهم سوا 
منتظر توجيهاتك ياغالى

----------


## أبو أيمن المصري

> جزاك الله خير اخى ابو ايمن 
> ملحوظة انا جربته على ال تريد مفتحش صفقات
> وعلى FXDD فتح صفقات 
> لكن لسه ان شاء اللههراجع صفقاته اللى طلعها  
> تقبل ودى

 *أنا جربت الآن على أل تريد في الباك تست ففتح صفقات فعلاً!!*

----------


## bo7a

> كلام جميل بوحة ياغالى  لى ملحوظة الصور على فريم الساعة مش 4 ساعات فهل هناك اختلاف ام لا النقطة التانية فى الصورتين لو دخلنا بعد تقاطع السعر مع موفنج 40 و 55 يمشى حاله ومش لازم ننتظر تقاطعهم سوا  منتظر توجيهاتك ياغالى

 والله يا غالي أنا بجري لحد الان على فريم الساعة وملاحظ فرص كثيرة جدا ومحققة أهداف رهيبة  ولكن طبيعي لازم أجرب فريم الأربع ساعات أيضا للتأكيد   طيب شوف الصورتين اللي بالمرفقات وقولي رأيك يا زعيم

----------


## سمير صيام

> *أنا جربت الآن على أل تريد في الباك تست ففتح صفقات فعلاً!!*

 للاسف على ال تريد عندى مش شغال
عموما هتابعه على FXDD

----------


## سمير صيام

> والله يا غالي أنا بجري لحد الان على فريم الساعة وملاحظ فرص كثيرة جدا ومحققة أهداف رهيبة  ولكن طبيعي لازم أجرب فريم الأربع ساعات أيضا للتأكيد   طيب شوف الصورتين اللي بالمرفقات وقولي رأيك يا زعيم

   تمام متفق معاك على وجهة نظرك باقى نقطة تشوف لنا فريم الاربع ساعات على عمو ابو الاندال ونقرر بعدها

----------


## bo7a

> تمام متفق معاك على وجهة نظرك باقى نقطة تشوف لنا فريم الاربع ساعات على عمو ابو الاندال ونقرر بعدها

  

> [/right]

   على فريم الأربع ساعات   الصفقة لونج من 242.12   تحقق الشرط الأول وهو الشموع فوق الموفينجات   تحقق الشرط الثاني بتقطاع الموفينجات صعودا   تحقق الشرط الثالث بصعود الار اس اي فوق مستوي 50   الصفقة الي الان محققة أكثر من 600  نقطة   نلاحظ وجود تقاطع الشموع للموفينجات وهبوط الار اس اي تحت مستوي 50  في النقط الزرقاء   وهي اشارات عكسية توحي بالدخول بيع ولكن لم يتحقق الشرط الأخير وهو تقاطع الموفينجات   واستمرت الصفقة اللونج حتي الان محققة  أكثر من 600  نقطة   عاوز رأيك يا زعيم على ما أرفق باقي الفرص على فريم الأربع ساعات

----------


## سمير صيام

> على فريم الأربع ساعات   الصفقة لونج من 242.12   تحقق الشرط الأول وهو الشموع فوق الموفينجات   تحقق الشرط الثاني بتقطاع الموفينجات صعودا   تحقق الشرط الثالث بصعود الار اس اي فوق مستوي 50   الصفقة الي الان محققة أكثر من 600  نقطة   نلاحظ وجود تقاطع الشموع للموفينجات وهبوط الار اس اي تحت مستوي 50  في النقط الزرقاء   وهي اشارات عكسية توحي بالدخول بيع ولكن لم يتحقق الشرط الأخير وهو تقاطع الموفينجات   واستمرت الصفقة اللونج حتي الان محققة  أكثر من 600  نقطة   عاوز رأيك يا زعيم على ما أرفق باقي الفرص على فريم الأربع ساعات

 شوف خلينا واقعيين اكتر
صفقة زى دى لو دخلناها اولا هتكون حققت هدفنا الاساسى 300 نقطة
النقطة التانية لو احنا لسه فى التريد نفسه على الاقل نفسيا كسر الموفنجات ونزول الار اس اى هيخلينا نخرج من الصفقة وده غالبا التعامل النفسى اللى هيكون موجود وقتها وهو عامل لا نغفله لكن المهم اننا حققنا التريد بتاعنا بهدفه 
كمل يا غالى

----------


## sakeerr

السلام عليكم مرحبا اخي واستاذي سمير صيام وراك وراك حتروح مني فين يعني استراتيجيات من ورانا ومن غير عزومة بس معليش انا مسامحك ومن اليوم انا متابع ان شاء الله  مع خالص تحياتي واحترامي

----------


## bo7a

> شوف خلينا واقعيين اكتر  صفقة زى دى لو دخلناها اولا هتكون حققت هدفنا الاساسى 300 نقطة النقطة التانية لو احنا لسه فى التريد نفسه على الاقل نفسيا كسر الموفنجات ونزول الار اس اى هيخلينا نخرج من الصفقة وده غالبا التعامل النفسى اللى هيكون موجود وقتها وهو عامل لا نغفله لكن المهم اننا حققنا التريد بتاعنا بهدفه  كمل يا غالى

 طبعا يا استاذ سمير أنا ما اقصدش ب 600  نقطة اننا هنفضل في الصفقة لحد السعر الحالي   ولكن اللي اقصده عدم اكتمال الشرط في النقط الزرقاء لم تؤثر على مسار الصفقة   دي كانت وجهة نظري وأنا لو داخل الترد دا كنت أكيد هخرج بهدف العقد المتفق عليه 300 نقطة   والصفقة حققت الهدف قبل الهبوط وكسر الموفينجات يعني برده هنبقي في السليم

----------


## سمير صيام

> طبعا يا استاذ سمير أنا ما اقصدش ب 600  نقطة اننا هنفضل في الصفقة لحد السعر الحالي   ولكن اللي اقصده عدم اكتمال الشرط في النقط الزرقاء لم تؤثر على مسار الصفقة   دي كانت وجهة نظري وأنا لو داخل الترد دا كنت أكيد هخرج بهدف العقد المتفق عليه 300 نقطة   والصفقة حققت الهدف قبل الهبوط وكسر الموفينجات يعني برده هنبقي في السليم

 تمام ياغالى
مافيش نوم النهاردة عندك حفلة من 6 : 12 لغاية ماتخلص الباك تست  :013:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم مرحبا اخي واستاذي سمير صيام وراك وراك حتروح مني فين يعني استراتيجيات من ورانا ومن غير عزومة بس معليش انا مسامحك ومن اليوم انا متابع ان شاء الله  مع خالص تحياتي واحترامي

 وعليكم السلام اهلا بيك طبعا  الطريقة بتاعتكم ياغالى وانا وبوحة ضيوف عليها

----------


## EXPERTLIVE

تســلم ايديك يا حاج بس كرمال الله خلينا نكفي بالطريقة للآخر  يعني بأختصار ما شاء الله 6 صفحات بيوم واحد وهذا يدل على بأن الكل شاف الطريقة  والمطلوب المتـابعــــــــة والمتـابعـــــــــــــــــــة مش مع أول فرصتين خسرانين يهجروا الموضوع  والله الموفق

----------


## سمير صيام

> تســلم ايديك يا حاج بس كرمال الله خلينا نكفي بالطريقة للآخر  يعني بأختصار ما شاء الله 6 صفحات بيوم واحد وهذا يدل على بأن الكل شاف الطريقة  والمطلوب المتـابعــــــــة والمتـابعـــــــــــــــــــة مش مع أول فرصتين خسرانين يهجروا الموضوع  والله الموفق

 
اهلا ياغالى
ان شاء الله هنتابع وهنضع الفرص ونتابعها وانا والمعلم بوحة حاجزين هنا قطار النوم 
وهمتكم معانا ان شاء الله ومن اول الاسبوع هنتابع الفرص ان شاء الله

----------


## euro trader

مع احترامى الشديد لك
اعتقد ان الطريقه تحتاج الى الكثير من الفلتره ( filteration ) لتفادى اشارات الدخول الخاطئه 
وهذا ما لا يستطيع اى مؤشر تأكيده لك
مثلا لو كان السعر ماشى سايد واى ( side ways ) او سوينجات ,,, واكتمال جميع شروط الدخول .. ,,, فما الحل اذن 
مثال اخر ... ( rsi ) لا يعتمد عليه بشكل اساسى لدخول الصفقه وانما يخبرنا بأن دخول الصفقه فى هذا الوقت مناسب ام هناك وقت افضل ..
ثانيا :- الموفينج افريج باعتماد حضرتك على خط واحد للتحرك المتوسط وتحرك السعر اعلاه ليس تأكيد للاتجاه صاعد , على الاقل يجب الاعتماد على اكثر من خطين موفيج وان يكون السعر اعلاهم .. 
مع احترامى لك .. كلامى ليس من فراغ ولكن من تجربه طويله فى عالم الفوركس . وفى مختلف التيم فريمز .
وتوصلت اخيرا ان افضل فريمات المتاجره هى الفريمات الصغيره مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار نظام تنقيه عالى للبعد عن الصفقات المشبوهه  :Regular Smile:    
- هذا ما اريد توضيحه لك واهمية استخدام اكثر من تحرك متوسط لتأكيد الاتجاه
والرسم يوضح حركة الباوند ين على الفريمات الصغيره مع نظام ( filteration ) ,, 
والخطوط الافقيه الموجوده بالرسم المرفق موجوده من قبل تحرك السعر .
وان شاء الله اخى الكريم جارى العمل على مؤشر لهذه الطريقه وسيتم طرحه فى المنتدى بعد الانتهاء منه ومن برمجته ... وعمل له ( EA ) .

----------


## bo7a

:Drive1:  فرصتان  كل فرصة ب 300  نقطة  يا حلاااااااوة   :Drive1:

----------


## bo7a

فرصتين على فريم الساعة   والله من وجهة نظري القاصرة جدا جدا شايف ان العمل على فريم الساعة مع المجنون   بهذه الطريقة الجميلة أفضل من الأربع ساعات ..   ولكن هنتابع باذن الله كل الفريمات لنصل لأفضل طريقة وأساتذتنا يصححولنا ويقرروا

----------


## سمير صيام

> مع احترامى الشديد لك
> اعتقد ان الطريقه تحتاج الى الكثير من الفلتره ( filteration ) لتفادى اشارات الدخول الخاطئه 
> وهذا ما لا يستطيع اى مؤشر تأكيده لك
> مثلا لو كان السعر ماشى سايد واى ( side ways ) او سوينجات ,,, واكتمال جميع شروط الدخول .. ,,, فما الحل اذن 
> مثال اخر ... ( rsi ) لا يعتمد عليه بشكل اساسى لدخول الصفقه وانما يخبرنا بأن دخول الصفقه فى هذا الوقت مناسب ام هناك وقت افضل ..
> ثانيا :- الموفينج افريج باعتماد حضرتك على خط واحد للتحرك المتوسط وتحرك السعر اعلاه ليس تأكيد للاتجاه صاعد , على الاقل يجب الاعتماد على اكثر من خطين موفيج وان يكون السعر اعلاهم .. 
> مع احترامى لك .. كلامى ليس من فراغ ولكن من تجربه طويله فى عالم الفوركس . وفى مختلف التيم فريمز .
> وتوصلت اخيرا ان افضل فريمات المتاجره هى الفريمات الصغيره مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار نظام تنقيه عالى للبعد عن الصفقات المشبوهه    
> - هذا ما اريد توضيحه لك واهمية استخدام اكثر من تحرك متوسط لتأكيد الاتجاه
> ...

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
وجهة نظرك نكن لها كامل الاحترام
لكن الصورة المرفقة لليورو ين وليس الباوند ين ونحن لم نتطرق له حتى الان
الباك تست الذى عملته كان على الباوند دولار ونتيجته بالنسبة لى على الاقل مشجعة جدا جدا
صحيح هناك يحصل احيانا تذبذب وضرب استوب ولكن اسمح لى كل الطرق بها نفس العيب ولو دخلنا فلتر والفلتر يحتاج الى فلتر وفى النهاية هل سيتم ضرب استوب ام لا بكل تاكيد مليون فى المية سيحصل وظيفة الفلتر انه حاول يقلل فقط ضرب الاستوب لكن لم يمنعه 
طيب ان كان الطريقة بضرب استوباتها ناجح ويحقق نتائج مرضية هل نتركها ام نطورها ونجعلها الافضل 
حضرتك نوهت ان لك طريقة اذن ننتظرها منك وسنكون اول مرحبين بيها   ملحوظة اخيرة جميعا هنا نحن لبعض الاحترام ولا يجمعنا غيره واى شخص لا يتعامل بالاحترام طبيعى بيكون منبوذ منا جميعا
اردت توضيح ذلك لانك كنت تشدد على الاحترام مع اننا لم نخرج عنه

----------


## sireen

مرحبا
بس لو سمحت اخ بوحه اتوضحلي شوي الشرط الاول على اساس
وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> فرصتان  كل فرصة ب 300  نقطة  يا حلاااااااوة

  

> فرصتين على فريم الساعة   والله من وجهة نظري القاصرة جدا جدا شايف ان العمل على فريم الساعة مع المجنون   بهذه الطريقة الجميلة أفضل من الأربع ساعات ..   ولكن هنتابع باذن الله كل الفريمات لنصل لأفضل طريقة وأساتذتنا يصححولنا ويقرروا

  استمر استمر يا بوحة انت بقيت ضلع اساسى فى الطريقة ومع حبيبنا المجنون هنمشى بيه مع الساعة والاربع ساعات مادام بيحترم ذلك
ونغير الطريقة الى طريقة موفنج 55 مع نكهة بوحة الصباحية  :Icon26:

----------


## سمير صيام

> مرحبا
> بس لو سمحت اخ بوحه اتوضحلي شوي الشرط الاول على اساس
> وشكرا

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم وبعد اذن اخونا بوحة 
الشروط هى 
الشرط الاول السعر اخترق موفنج 40 و موفنج 55
الشرط التانى تقاطع موفنج 40 مع 55
الشرط التالت rsi  فوق مستوى 50 للشراء وتحته فى البيع

----------


## sireen

شكرا للتوضيح بس انا اخت مش اخ

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا للتوضيح بس انا اخت مش اخ

 اهلا بك اختى الكريمة 
معلش فى شوية اسماء الواحد يفتكرهم بنات يطلعوا رجالة وشوية اسماء نفتكرهم رجالة ويطلعوا بنات فبنختصر الطريق بنقول اخى الكريم لحين ثبوت العكس 
تحياتى

----------


## sireen

طيب هلا المفروض من اول ما يخترق الموفينج ندخل الصفقة ولا نستنى شوي

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب هلا المفروض من اول ما يخترق الموفينج ندخل الصفقة ولا نستنى شوي

 مع الباوند دولار نعم مع اختراق الموفنج 55مع المجنون اخونا بوحة بيراجع اقتراحه بدمج موفنج 40 معاه والدخول مع تقاطعهم والوضح نتائجها كويسة للان

----------


## sireen

شكرا وللامام وانا انشالله حتابع كل جديد حتى استفيد منكم

----------


## الفقير الى الله

انا قلت ادخل امسي على حبايبي الحلوين  موفق ان شاء الله يا ابو سمره والمعلم بوحه الصباح    حلوه (ابو الاندال) دي يا بوحه

----------


## إضحـ دام وقتك مسليك

يعطيكم الف عافيه

----------


## bo7a

> استمر استمر يا بوحة انت بقيت ضلع اساسى فى الطريقة ومع حبيبنا المجنون هنمشى بيه مع الساعة والاربع ساعات مادام بيحترم ذلك  ونغير الطريقة الى طريقة موفنج 55 مع نكهة بوحة الصباحية

 باذن الله يا استاذنا وان شاء الله هحاول أعمل أكبر كم من الفرص خلال السنين اللي فاتوا   ونجربها كمان لايف ونخش بتقلنا

----------


## bo7a

> اهلا بك اخى الكريم وبعد اذن اخونا بوحة  الشروط هى  الشرط الاول السعر اخترق موفنج 40 و موفنج 55 الشرط التانى تقاطع موفنج 40 مع 55 الشرط التالت rsi فوق مستوى 50 للشراء وتحته فى البيع

  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## Ashraf Salah

ما شاء الله عليك يا أبو سمرة وطريقة موفقة أن شاء الله  متابع معاك

----------


## bo7a

> انا قلت ادخل امسي على حبايبي الحلوين  موفق ان شاء الله يا ابو سمره والمعلم بوحه الصباح    حلوه (ابو الاندال) دي يا بوحه

 مساء الهنا .... يا حبيب قلبنا   بالتوفيق ليك وللجميع ان شاء الله  
وصبح صبح

----------


## nonally

ان شاء الله من المتابعين معاك استاذ سمير وياريت تفضل الطريقه بسيطه كما هي علشان المبتدئين اللي زيي يقدروا يستفيدوا منها وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله  جزاك الله خير

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

السلام عليكم
والله ملحقتش من سرعة الموضوع
وتحية الى بووووووووووووحاااااااااااا وصل يا اناس يا عسل
ولى سؤال 
اخوكم عشق الديلي ومو راضي يتركه
هل الطريقة تعمل على الديلي ؟؟؟؟؟
تحياتي لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## bo7a

صباح الخير علي عيون كل الحبايب ...... الحاضر منهم واللي غايب   بعد معاناة مع أبو الأندال على فريم الأربع ساعات للوصول إلي حل بخصوص الترددات واشارات الدخول الخاطئة   ربنا هداني لطريقة جميلة جدا وبسيطة جدا ومافيش أي إضافات على طريقتنا غير تعديل بسيط   سنعتمد على مستويين في مؤشر الأر إس أي وهما (  58  و  35  )   يعني شروط الدخول هتكون كالآتي  :  الشرط الأول : إختراق السعر لموفينج 55  وموفينج 40  صعوداً ( شراء ) وهبوطاً ( بيع )  الشرط الثاني : تقاطع موفينج 40  مع موفينج 55  من أسفل لأعلي ( شراء ) ومن أعلي لأسفل ( بيع )  الشرط الثالث : مؤشر الأر إس أي يكون فوق مستوي 58  ( شراء )  وتحت مستوي 35  ( بيع )   طبعا أكيد الناس هتسال ليه المستويات دي بالتحديد .. في الحقيقة جربت كل المستويات ولقيت انهم   أفضل مستويات لتفادي الاشارات الخاطئة وحالات التذبذب الكثيرة على الشارت   أنا مش بس هقول الطريقة من غير تجربة ..... ولكن الحمد لله قدرت أعمل باك تيست لأبو الأندال   على فريم الأربع ساعات من شهر  11 / 2005  وحتي الآن وخرجت بنتائج مبهرة ولله الحمد   يتبع >>>>>>

----------


## bo7a

وإليكم النتائج وأعظم ما فيها هو تفادي اشارات الدخول الخاطئة والصفقات اللي بندخلها كلها ناجحة بفضل الله   الا القليل جدا ونشوف أسباب الخسارة نلاقي ان حلها كمان موجود يعني النتيجة مبهرة   ممكن تفتح الشارت وتتابع مع النتائج واللي مكسل هأرفقله الشارتات باذن الله بس بكره   :Drive1:   لأني بجد تعبان جدا  :Yawn:  ......... واتفضلوا وقولوا رأيكم في الطريقة ومنتظر التفاعل من الناس الحلوة  :Smile:   ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــ  18 / 11 / 2005 ___ الثانية عشرة ظهراً  الشرط الأول : اختراق السعر لموفينج 55 وموفينج 40 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثاني : تقاطع موفينج 40 مع موفينج 55 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثالث : أر إس أي تحت مستوي 35 ( لم يتحقق )   وبالتالي لم ندخل الصفقة لأن الشروط غير مكتملة   ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــ  1 / 12 / 2005 ___ الثانية عشرة صباحاً   الشرط الأول : اختراق السعر لموفينج 55 وموفينج 40 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثاني : تقاطع موفينج 40 مع موفينج 55 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثالث : أر إس أي فوق مستوي 58 ( تحقق )   دخلنا الصفقة من الشمعة التالية لتحقق الشروط والسعر كان 207.00   و تحقق الهدف عند 210.00 بتاريخ 5 / 12 / 2005 الساعة الثانية عشرة صباحاً   _____________________________  16 / 12 / 2005 ___ الساعة الثانية عشرة ظهراً   الشرط الأول : اختراق السعر لموفينج 55 وموفينج 40 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثاني : تقاطع موفينج 40 مع موفينج 55 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثالث : أر إس أي تحت مستوي 35 ( تحقق )   دخلنا الصفقة من الشمعة التالية لتحقق الشروط والسعر كان 205.70    و تحقق الهدف عند 202.70 بتاريخ 23 / 12 / 2005 الساعة الرابعة عصراً   ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــ  24 / 1 / 2006 ___ الرابعة عصراً  الشرط الأول : اختراق السعر لموفينج 55 وموفينج 40 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثاني : تقاطع موفينج 40 مع موفينج 55 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثالث : أر إس أي فوق مستوي 58 ( تحقق )   دخلنا الصفقة من الشمعة التالية لتحقق الشروط والسعر كان 204.70   و تحقق الهدف عند 207.70 بتاريخ 27 / 1 / 2006 الساعة الثانية عشرة ظهراً  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــ  13 / 2 / 2006 ___ الثانية عشرة صباحاً   الشرط الأول : اختراق السعر لموفينج 55 وموفينج 40 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثاني : تقاطع موفينج 40 مع موفينج 55 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثالث : أر إس أي تحت مستوي 35 ( لم يتحقق )   وبالتالي لم ندخل الصفقة لأن الشروط غير مكتملة   ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  13 / 3 / 2006 ___ الرابعة عصراً  الشرط الأول : اختراق السعر لموفينج 55 وموفينج 40 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثاني : تقاطع موفينج 40 مع موفينج 55 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثالث : أر إس أي فوق مستوي 58 ( لم يتحقق )   وبالتالي لم ندخل الصفقة لأن الشروط غير مكتملة   ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  20 / 3 / 2006 ___ الثامنة مساءً  الشرط الأول : اختراق السعر لموفينج 55 وموفينج 40 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثاني : تقاطع موفينج 40 مع موفينج 55 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثالث : أر إس أي تحت مستوي 35 ( لم يتحقق )   وبالتالي لم ندخل الصفقة لأن الشروط غير مكتملة   ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  4 / 4 / 2006 ___ الثامنة مساءً  الشرط الأول : اختراق السعر لموفينج 55 وموفينج 40 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثاني : تقاطع موفينج 40 مع موفينج 55 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثالث : أر إس أي فوق مستوي 58 ( تحقق )   دخلنا الصفقة من الشمعة التالية لتحقق الشروط والسعر كان 206.25   و تحقق الهدف عند 209.25 بتاريخ 18 / 4 / 2006 الساعة الثامنة صباحاً  ___________________________   25 / 4 / 2006 ___ الرابعة عصراً  الشرط الأول : اختراق السعر لموفينج 55 وموفينج 40 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثاني : تقاطع موفينج 40 مع موفينج 55 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثالث : أر إس أي تحت مستوي 35 ( لم يتحقق )   وبالتالي لم ندخل الصفقة لأن الشروط غير مكتملة   ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـ  3 / 5 / 2006 ___ الثامنة صباحاً  الشرط الأول : اختراق السعر لموفينج 55 وموفينج 40 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثاني : تقاطع موفينج 40 مع موفينج 55 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثالث : أر إس أي فوق مستوي 58 ( تحقق )   دخلنا الصفقة من الشمعة التالية لتحقق الشروط والسعر كان 208.00   و تحقق الهدف عند 211.00 بتاريخ 5 / 5 / 2006 الساعة الثامنة صباحاً  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ  18 / 5 / 2006 ___ الثامنة مساءً  الشرط الأول : اختراق السعر لموفينج 55 وموفينج 40 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثاني : تقاطع موفينج 40 مع موفينج 55 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثالث : أر إس أي فوق مستوي 58 ( تحقق )   دخلنا الصفقة من الشمعة التالية لتحقق الشروط والسعر كان 209.80   ضرب الاستوب وخسارة 100 نقطة ( الواضح انه كان فيه خبر قوي )   الصفقة حققت 200 نقطة ثم هبط السعر وضرب الاستوب وصعد ليحقق الهدف   العلاج : الترلينج استوب ( بسيطة يعني ان شاء الله )  _____________________  30 / 6 / 2006 ___ الثانية عشرة ظهراً  الشرط الأول : اختراق السعر لموفينج 55 وموفينج 40 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثاني : تقاطع موفينج 40 مع موفينج 55 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثالث : أر إس أي تحت مستوي 35 ( لم يتحقق )   وبالتالي لم ندخل الصفقة لأن الشروط غير مكتملة   ___________________  10 / 7 / 2006 ___ الثانية عشرة ظهراً  الشرط الأول : اختراق السعر لموفينج 55 وموفينج 40 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثاني : تقاطع موفينج 40 مع موفينج 55 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثالث : أر إس أي تحت مستوي 35 ( تحقق )   دخلنا الصفقة من الشمعة التالية لتحقق الشروط والسعر كان 209.70   و ضرب الاستوب بخسارة 100 نقطة   _____________________  14 / 7 / 2006 ___ الثامنة مساءً  الشرط الأول : اختراق السعر لموفينج 55 وموفينج 40 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثاني : تقاطع موفينج 40 مع موفينج 55 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثالث : أر إس أي فوق مستوي 58 ( تحقق )   دخلنا الصفقة من الشمعة التالية لتحقق الشروط والسعر كان 213.50   و تحقق الهدف عند 216.50 بتاريخ 20 / 7 / 2006 الساعة الثانية عشرة ظهراً  ____________________________  31 / 7 / 2006 ___ الثامنة صباحاً  الشرط الأول : اختراق السعر لموفينج 55 وموفينج 40 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثاني : تقاطع موفينج 40 مع موفينج 55 ( لم يتحقق )   الشرط الثالث : أر إس أي تحت مستوي 35 ( تحقق )   وبالتالي لم ندخل الصفقة لأن الشروط غير مكتملة   _________________________  3 / 8 / 2006 ___ الرابعة عصراً  الشرط الأول : اختراق السعر لموفينج 55 وموفينج 40 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثاني : تقاطع موفينج 40 مع موفينج 55 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثالث : أر إس أي فوق مستوي 58 ( تحقق )   دخلنا الصفقة من الشمعة التالية لتحقق الشروط والسعر كان 217.20    و تحقق الهدف عند 220.20 بتاريخ 11 / 8 / 2006 الساعة الرابعة عصراً  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــ  22 / 8 / 2006 ___ الثانية عشرة صباحاً  الشرط الأول : اختراق السعر لموفينج 55 وموفينج 40 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثاني : تقاطع موفينج 40 مع موفينج 55 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثالث : أر إس أي فوق مستوي 58 ( تحقق )   دخلنا الصفقة من الشمعة التالية لتحقق الشروط والسعر كان 220.25   و تحقق الهدف عند 223.25 بتاريخ 30 / 8 / 2006 الساعة الثامنة مساءً  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــ  7 / 9 / 2006 ___ الرابعة عصراً  الشرط الأول : اختراق السعر لموفينج 55 وموفينج 40 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثاني : تقاطع موفينج 40 مع موفينج 55 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثالث : أر إس أي تحت مستوي 35 ( لم يتحقق )   وبالتالي لم ندخل الصفقة لأن الشروط غير مكتملة   ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  31 / 7 / 2006 ___ الثامنة صباحاً  الشرط الأول : اختراق السعر لموفينج 55 وموفينج 40 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثاني : تقاطع موفينج 40 مع موفينج 55 ( لم يتحقق )   الشرط الثالث : أر إس أي فوق مستوي 58 ( لم يتحقق )   وبالتالي لم ندخل الصفقة لأن الشروط غير مكتملة   ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  23 / 10 / 2006 ___ الثامنة صباحاً  الشرط الأول : اختراق السعر لموفينج 55 وموفينج 40 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثاني : تقاطع موفينج 40 مع موفينج 55 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثالث : أر إس أي فوق مستوي 58 ( تحقق )   دخلنا الصفقة من الشمعة التالية لتحقق الشروط والسعر كان 223.30   و تحقق الهدف عند 225.30 بتاريخ 28 / 11 / 2006 الساعة الثانية عشرة ضهراً (  :Yikes3:  )  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  28 / 11 / 2006 ___ الرابعة عصراً  الشرط الأول : اختراق السعر لموفينج 55 وموفينج 40 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثاني : تقاطع موفينج 40 مع موفينج 55 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثالث : أر إس أي فوق مستوي 58 ( تحقق )   دخلنا الصفقة من الشمعة التالية لتحقق الشروط والسعر كان 226.20   و تحقق الهدف عند 225.20  بتاريخ 12 / 11 / 2006 الساعة الثامنة مساءً  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ  11 / 12 / 2006 ___ الثامنة صباحاًً  الشرط الأول : اختراق السعر لموفينج 55 وموفينج 40 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثاني : تقاطع موفينج 40 مع موفينج 55 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثالث : أر إس أي فوق مستوي 58 ( تحقق )   دخلنا الصفقة من الشمعة التالية لتحقق الشروط والسعر كان 228.20   و تحقق الهدف عند 231.20  بتاريخ 13 / 12 / 2006 الساعة الثامنة مساءً  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  8 / 1 / 2007 ___ الرابعة عصراً  الشرط الأول : اختراق السعر لموفينج 55 وموفينج 40 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثاني : تقاطع موفينج 40 مع موفينج 55 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثالث : أر إس أي تحت مستوي 35 ( لم يتحقق )   وبالتالي لم ندخل الصفقة لأن الشروط غير مكتملة   ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ  12 / 1 / 2007 ___ الثامنة صباحاً  الشرط الأول : اختراق السعر لموفينج 55 وموفينج 40 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثاني : تقاطع موفينج 40 مع موفينج 55 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثالث : أر إس أي فوق مستوي 58 ( تحقق )   دخلنا الصفقة من الشمعة التالية لتحقق الشروط والسعر كان 234.60   و تحقق الهدف عند 237.60   بتاريخ 17 / 1 / 2007 الساعة الرابعة عصراً  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــ  6 / 2 / 2007 ___ الثانية عشرة ظهراً  الشرط الأول : اختراق السعر لموفينج 55 وموفينج 40 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثاني : تقاطع موفينج 40 مع موفينج 55 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثالث : أر إس أي تحت مستوي 35 ( لم يتحقق )   وبالتالي لم ندخل الصفقة لأن الشروط غير مكتملة   ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  28 / 2 / 2007 ___ الثامنة صباحاً  الشرط الأول : اختراق السعر لموفينج 55 وموفينج 40 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثاني : تقاطع موفينج 40 مع موفينج 55 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثالث : أر إس أي تحت مستوي 35 ( تحقق )   دخلنا الصفقة من الشمعة التالية لتحقق الشروط والسعر كان 231.60   و تحقق الهدف عند 228.60 بتاريخ 2 / 3 / 2007 الساعة الثانية عشرة ظهراً  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــ  22 / 3 / 2007 ___ الرابعة عصراً  الشرط الأول : اختراق السعر لموفينج 55 وموفينج 40 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثاني : تقاطع موفينج 40 مع موفينج 55 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثالث : أر إس أي فوق مستوي 58 ( تحقق )   دخلنا الصفقة من الشمعة التالية لتحقق الشروط والسعر كان 231.10   ضرب الاستوب بعد ما الصفقة كانت كسبانة 200 نقطة   العلاج : طبعا الترلينج ستوب .  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــ   2 / 4 / 2007 ___ الثانية عشرة ظهراً  الشرط الأول : اختراق السعر لموفينج 55 وموفينج 40 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثاني : تقاطع موفينج 40 مع موفينج 55 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثالث : أر إس أي فوق مستوي 58 ( تحقق )   دخلنا الصفقة من الشمعة التالية لتحقق الشروط والسعر كان 232.75   و تحقق الهدف عند 235.75 بتاريخ 11 / 4 / 2007 الساعة الثامنة صباحاً  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــ  22 / 5 / 2007 ___ الرابعة عصراً  الشرط الأول : اختراق السعر لموفينج 55 وموفينج 40 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثاني : تقاطع موفينج 40 مع موفينج 55 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثالث : أر إس أي فوق مستوي 58 ( تحقق )   دخلنا الصفقة من الشمعة التالية لتحقق الشروط والسعر كان 240.05   ضرب الاستوب بعد ما الصفقة كانت كسبانة 295 نقطة  :Ohmy:   العلاج : طبعا الترلينج ستوب .  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــ  11 / 6 / 2007 ___ الثانية عشرة ظهراً  الشرط الأول : اختراق السعر لموفينج 55 وموفينج 40 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثاني : تقاطع موفينج 40 مع موفينج 55 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثالث : أر إس أي تحت مستوي 35 ( لم يتحقق )   وبالتالي لم ندخل الصفقة لأن الشروط غير مكتملة   ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  15 / 6 / 2007 ___ الثامنة مساءً  الشرط الأول : اختراق السعر لموفينج 55 وموفينج 40 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثاني : تقاطع موفينج 40 مع موفينج 55 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثالث : أر إس أي فوق مستوي 58 ( تحقق )   دخلنا الصفقة من الشمعة التالية لتحقق الشروط والسعر كان 243.25   و تحقق الهدف عند 246.25 بتاريخ 20 / 6 / 2007 الساعة الرابعة عصراً

----------


## bo7a

كان أمامنا 31 اشارة دخول  12 اشارة خاطئة تم اكتشافها وفلترتها عن طريق مستويات الأر إس أي ونجحنا في الابتعاد   عن الصفقات رغم ان البعض منها حقق الهدف ولكن الأغلبية كانت خسرانة   ــــــــــــــــــــــ  15 اشارة صحيحة توافرت فيها كل الشروط وكانت فرص عظيمة حققت جميعها الأهداف   300 نقطة لكل فرصة ومنها ما حقق أكثر من ذلك   ______  3 اشارات صحيحة توافرت فيها كل الشروط ومنها ما حقق 200 و 295 نقطة ولكن اتجه السعر   الي الاتجاه العكسي وضرب الاستوب ... ونقدر نحل المشكلة دي عن طريق الترلينج   وبالتالي خروجنا من الصفقات هيكون بمكسب أيضاً   _____  1 اشارة واحدة صحيحة توافرت فيها كل الشروط ولكن اتجه السعر مباشرة الي الاتجاه العكسي   وضرب الاستوب أي صفقة واحدة خسرانة   _____  تعتبر النتائج من وجهة نظري ممتازة اذا اعتمدنا على هذه الطريقة مع استخدام الترلينج استوب   ومنتظر تفاعل حبايبي وتوجيهات أساتذتي

----------


## ابوتركي الثبيتي

صباحك عسل يابوحه ايه المجهود الرائع وفقك الله  انت شمعة المنتدى وانت وناسة المنتدى وانت فاكة المنتدى وانت ناس المنتدى وانت حلاوة المنتدى وانت دنياء المنتدى وانت قليل فى حقك كل هذا  اللهم صلى على النبى وفقك الله يابوحه وانت انسان تستحق الشكر من الكل

----------


## ehabbb

بالتوفيق يا مشرفنا الغالى سمير فى الاستراتيجيه  ( فعلا احلى حاجه البساطه )   و تحيه لبوحه باشا على المجهود الرائع  :Thumb:

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

أخي سمير صيام  جزاك الله كل خير   =============  أخي بوحة ,,,,, جزاك الله كل خير  وألف شكر على جهودك الرائعة .  عندي اقتراح بارك الله فيك ,,,,و  يا ليت الأخ أيمن المصري يعمله مشكورا ,,,, وهو برمجة اكسبرت بنفس شروطك الأخيرة على (العاقل) ,,, مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار اقتراحك بخصوص التريلينق ستوب  :Yikes3: .   ألف شكر لكم اخوتي الكرام   :Clap:

----------


## عـلاء

يعطيك العافية أخ سمير عالاستراتجية الجديدة واتمنى ان تحقق نتائج ايجابية 
يعطيك العافية أخ بوحة وانا متابع معاك التجربة لكن عندي سؤال صغير 
انت عملت حد الآر اس اي  العلوي  58  بفرق 8 عن الحد الوسط 50 
بينما السفلي هو 35 بفرق 15 عن الحد الوسط 50 
هل لأن اتجاه هذا الزوج مائل للأعلى
شكرا

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> أخي سمير صيام  جزاك الله كل خير   =============  أخي بوحة ,,,,, جزاك الله كل خير  وألف شكر على جهودك الرائعة .  عندي اقتراح بارك الله فيك ,,,,و يا ليت الأخ أيمن المصري يعمله مشكورا ,,,, وهو برمجة اكسبرت بنفس شروطك الأخيرة على (العاقل) ,,, مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار اقتراحك بخصوص التريلينق ستوب .    ألف شكر لكم اخوتي الكرام

 طيب انجرب الطريقة علي السوق قبل الاكسبرت

----------


## islamway

استاذ سمير عندى طلب معلشى هو هايف شوية بس انا لسه جديد  فى الفوركس أزاى أضيف ema55 و ema40 ولو سمحتم ما حدش يضحك على أنا عارف أنه طلب هايف
أنا عارف أن فى sma و فى ema فمعلشى ازاى  اعمل ده وده

----------


## aboali

> كان أمامنا 31 اشارة دخول   12 اشارة خاطئة تم اكتشافها وفلترتها عن طريق مستويات الأر إس أي ونجحنا في الابتعاد   عن الصفقات رغم ان البعض منها حقق الهدف ولكن الأغلبية كانت خسرانة   ــــــــــــــــــــــ  15 اشارة صحيحة توافرت فيها كل الشروط وكانت فرص عظيمة حققت جميعها الأهداف   300 نقطة لكل فرصة ومنها ما حقق أكثر من ذلك   ______  3 اشارات صحيحة توافرت فيها كل الشروط ومنها ما حقق 200 و 295 نقطة ولكن اتجه السعر   الي الاتجاه العكسي وضرب الاستوب ... ونقدر نحل المشكلة دي عن طريق الترلينج   وبالتالي خروجنا من الصفقات هيكون بمكسب أيضاً   _____  1 اشارة واحدة صحيحة توافرت فيها كل الشروط ولكن اتجه السعر مباشرة الي الاتجاه العكسي   وضرب الاستوب أي صفقة واحدة خسرانة   _____  تعتبر النتائج من وجهة نظري ممتازة اذا اعتمدنا على هذه الطريقة مع استخدام الترلينج استوب   ومنتظر تفاعل حبايبي وتوجيهات أساتذتي

 فعلا مجهود جبار منك على خدمة اخوانك ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ويبعد عنك ولاد ابو اسماعيل

----------


## bo7a

> صباحك عسل يابوحه ايه المجهود الرائع وفقك الله  انت شمعة المنتدى وانت وناسة المنتدى وانت فاكة المنتدى وانت ناس المنتدى وانت حلاوة المنتدى وانت دنياء المنتدى وانت قليل فى حقك كل هذا  اللهم صلى على النبى وفقك الله يابوحه  وانت انسان تستحق الشكر من الكل

 صباحك قشطة يا استاذنا ....   تسلملي على الكلام الجميل دا ...  وقلتلك كلامك بيدوب زي الشيكولاته في عز الحر    بس أنا والله ما أستاهل كل دا منك يا كبير ....... ربنا يوفقنا جميعا   ويارب الناس تجرب الطريقة وتساعد معايا في الوصول لأفضل الحلول وصباحك عسل يا ابو تركي   وبالتوفيق لك يا قمرنا وشمسنا

----------


## bo7a

> بالتوفيق يا مشرفنا الغالى سمير فى الاستراتيجيه ( فعلا احلى حاجه البساطه )   و تحيه لبوحه باشا على المجهود الرائع

 بالتوفيق لك ان شاء الله ونورت الموضوع  :Regular Smile:

----------


## aboali

> استاذ سمير عندى طلب معلشى هو هايف شوية بس انا لسه جديد فى الفوركس أزاى أضيف ema55 و ema40 ولو سمحتم ما حدش يضحك على أنا عارف أنه طلب هايف
> أنا عارف أن فى sma و فى ema فمعلشى ازاى اعمل ده وده

 بعد اذن استاذ سمير ارد انا على الاخ الكريم افتح البرنامج دوس على Insert  وبعدين Indicators  وبعدين Moving Average هيطلع لك مربع فيه كلمه period  حدد منه55 بلون احمر مثلا بالنسبه للباوند ومع المجنون اعمل نفس الشى وذود معه 40 وغير لونه الى الازرق وتحياتى لك

----------


## bo7a

> أخي سمير صيام  جزاك الله كل خير   =============  أخي بوحة ,,,,, جزاك الله كل خير  وألف شكر على جهودك الرائعة .  عندي اقتراح بارك الله فيك ,,,,و يا ليت الأخ أيمن المصري يعمله مشكورا ,,,, وهو برمجة اكسبرت بنفس شروطك الأخيرة على (العاقل) ,,, مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار اقتراحك بخصوص التريلينق ستوب .    ألف شكر لكم اخوتي الكرام

 الله يبارك فيك يا استاذ فيصل .. وألف شكر على ردك الجميل   ولكن يا أستاذنا أنا من رأيي نتابع أكثر وأكثر ونجربه لايف كمان لحد ما نتقن الطريقة   واذا ظهر أي ثغرات تانية نحاول نفلترها ونشوف حلول لها ... وبعدها زي ما تفضلت يبقي   أخونا أيمن المصري يعملنا الاكسبيرت الجميل وجزاك وجزاه الله كل خير  وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> يعطيك العافية أخ سمير عالاستراتجية الجديدة واتمنى ان تحقق نتائج ايجابية  يعطيك العافية أخ بوحة وانا متابع معاك التجربة لكن عندي سؤال صغير  انت عملت حد الآر اس اي العلوي 58 بفرق 8 عن الحد الوسط 50  بينما السفلي هو 35 بفرق 15 عن الحد الوسط 50  هل لأن اتجاه هذا الزوج مائل للأعلى شكرا

   الله يبارك فيك يا راجل يا طيب وشكرا على ردك   بالنسبة لسؤالك فأنا والله أخدت الشارت كله فحت وردم من أوله لأخره وجربت كل المستويات   ولقيت انه خلال صعوده بيحترم مستوي 65  في الاشارات الخاطئة ولكن تكون هناك اشارات صحيحة   وفرص حقيقية حققت أهداف ولكن الار اس اي تحت 65  وهو ما يجعلنا نبتعد عن الصفقة   فضلت أجرب في كل المستويات بين  50  و  65  لحد ما لقيت ان افضل مستوي هو 58  مع  35   وعملت باك تيست أكتر من مرة وزي ما حضرتك شايف الفرص دي ونتائجها   أهم شئ هو التركيز تماما لأن الفرص بتفرق في حاجات بسيطة مع مستويات الار اس اي   وطبعا الأفضل الدخول وقت تحقق كافة الشروط علشان ناخد احنا اللي ع الوش ونخلع بدري بدري   نهارك سعيد يا استاذنا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> فعلا مجهود جبار منك على خدمة اخوانك ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ويبعد عنك ولاد ابو اسماعيل

 الله يبارك فيك يا ابو علي يا غالي .......  وبالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## vb3d

ايش هو الترلينج استوب 
ممكن التوضيح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## sireen

> ايش هو الترلينج استوب 
> ممكن التوضيح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 مرحبا انا جبت الاجابة عن السؤال من موضوع سابق بالمنتدى انشالله تستفيد مع كل الاحترام لصاحب الموضوع الاصلي   التريلينج ستوب هو ميزة ألية لتحريك الستوب لوز بواسطة البرنامج في حالة عدم تواجدك أمام الجهاز  مثال  دخلت صفقة بيع علي الباوند دولار من 9800 والهدف 9100 والستوب 9900  واردت ان تترك الجهاز  وضعت تريلينج ستوب 100 نقطة   تحرك السعر الي 9700 يتحرك التريلينج ستوب ليحرك وقف خسارتك الي نقطة الدخول الي ه ي 9800  تحرك السعر بعدها الي 9600 يتحرك التريلينج الي 9700  ارتد السعر الي 9700 تغلق الصفقة يضرب استوب لكنك تكون رابح بفضل الله  هذه هي ميزة التريلينج ستوب

----------


## الصاعقة

طيب بالنسبة للترينج ستوب
هل يضرب الاستوب بخسارة ام فقط بربح؟

----------


## سمير صيام

بارك الله فى حبيبنا بوحــــــــــة 
والحمد الله باك تست ممتاز  :Thumb:

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا قلت ادخل امسي على حبايبي الحلوين  موفق ان شاء الله يا ابو سمره والمعلم بوحه الصباح    حلوه (ابو الاندال) دي يا بوحه

 اهلا يا باشمهندس 
ان شاء الله تكون بخير وتحياتى للوالد والعائلة
وعايزين رايك فى الطريقة

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما شاء الله عليك يا أبو سمرة وطريقة موفقة أن شاء الله  متابع معاك

 هلا اشرف باشا
ان شاء الله ربنا يوفقنا ويوفقك يارب

----------


## سمير صيام

> ان شاء الله من المتابعين معاك استاذ سمير وياريت تفضل الطريقه بسيطه كما هي علشان المبتدئين اللي زيي يقدروا يستفيدوا منها وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله  جزاك الله خير

 اهلا بك اختى الكريمة
وان شاء الله الطريقة بسيطة وستظل بسيطة ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> والله ملحقتش من سرعة الموضوع
> وتحية الى بووووووووووووحاااااااااااا وصل يا اناس يا عسل
> ولى سؤال 
> اخوكم عشق الديلي ومو راضي يتركه
> هل الطريقة تعمل على الديلي ؟؟؟؟؟
> تحياتي لكم والسلام عليكم

 اهلا حبيبنا خير الدين
الموفنج 55 ممتاز على الدايلى ايضا طبعا 
لكن النقطة اللى حابب اعيدها انه ممكن يكون فى عملات تحترم موفنجات اخرى مثلا 50 -40 - 89  وهكذا
فالباوند مثلا يحترم 55 كويس جدا 
وان شاء الله نشوف لكل عملة افضل موفنج لها

----------


## سمير صيام

> بالتوفيق يا مشرفنا الغالى سمير فى الاستراتيجيه  ( فعلا احلى حاجه البساطه )   و تحيه لبوحه باشا على المجهود الرائع

  الله يكرمك يارب ويوفقنا جميعا

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير صيام  جزاك الله كل خير   =============  أخي بوحة ,,,,, جزاك الله كل خير  وألف شكر على جهودك الرائعة .  عندي اقتراح بارك الله فيك ,,,,و  يا ليت الأخ أيمن المصري يعمله مشكورا ,,,, وهو برمجة اكسبرت بنفس شروطك الأخيرة على (العاقل) ,,, مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار اقتراحك بخصوص التريلينق ستوب .   ألف شكر لكم اخوتي الكرام

 اهلا اخى فيصل
ان شاء الله اخونا ابو ايمن لم يقصر وان شاء الله عند الاستقرار لافضل وضع اخونا ابو ايمن لن يتاخر عن ذلك

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعطيك العافية أخ سمير عالاستراتجية الجديدة واتمنى ان تحقق نتائج ايجابية 
> يعطيك العافية أخ بوحة وانا متابع معاك التجربة لكن عندي سؤال صغير 
> انت عملت حد الآر اس اي  العلوي  58  بفرق 8 عن الحد الوسط 50 
> بينما السفلي هو 35 بفرق 15 عن الحد الوسط 50 
> هل لأن اتجاه هذا الزوج مائل للأعلى
> شكرا

  اهلا بك اخى علاء
الباك تست سواء الباوند او المحنون الباك تست بيقول نتائج ايجابية وان شاء الله من غدا سنتابع لايف كمان

----------


## islamway

أستاذ سميرحضرتك لم ترد على سؤالى بخصوص أزاى أعمل EMA40 و EMA55

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سميرحضرتك لم ترد على سؤالى بخصوص أزاى أعمل EMA40 و EMA55

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
انا لم اجاوب لان الاخوة جاوبوا عليك 
ولو فى حاجة مش فاهمها فيها تحت امرك

----------


## esam 123

اخى الفاضل بعد اذنك ممكن ترفق مؤشر قناة الشاى المعدلة والاستوكاستك المعدل ولك الشكر والعرفان بالجميل وشكرا 

> ولكن اخي سمير وجدت النسخة المعدلة لقناة الشاي وهي لاتتغير الا بكسر القناة بعدها يحدث التغيير 
> وممكن استخدام مؤشر صغير للستوكست المعدل بصراحة اشارته قوية جدا

----------


## Magic

استاذ سمير صيام :أستراتيجيه ممتازه جداً استاذ بوحه:مجهود جبار جبار جبار  والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم و يعطيكم بكل نقطه حسنه أن شاء الله (الحسنه=10 أمثالها)

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير صيام :أستراتيجيه ممتازه جداً استاذ بوحه:مجهود جبار جبار جبار  والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم و يعطيكم بكل نقطه حسنه أن شاء الله (الحسنه=10 أمثالها)

 
ربنا يكرمك يارب ومنتظرين متابعتك ان شاء الله

----------


## islamway

أستاذ سمير الف شكر لحضرتك والأخ ابو على على الرد بس كنت عايز أتكد من حاجة فى خانة 
MAmethod  أختار simple و أختار exponential
على فكرةأن أعمل على الميتا تريدر 4

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

ابداع ما شا الله

----------


## bo7a

> بارك الله فى حبيبنا بوحــــــــــة   والحمد الله باك تست ممتاز

 ويبارك فيك يا استاذنا ........ تلميذك وأفتخر   :Regular Smile:

----------


## bo7a

> استاذ سمير صيام :أستراتيجيه ممتازه جداً استاذ بوحه:مجهود جبار جبار جبار  والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم و يعطيكم بكل نقطه حسنه أن شاء الله (الحسنه=10 أمثالها)

 الله يبارك فيك يا غالي .. وشكرا على كلماتك الرقيقة ومرورك الطيب وعاوزين رأي حضرتك

----------


## ابن المدينة

ما شاء الله  موضوع افتتحه سمير صيام وكمل المشوار معاه بوحه  صعب جداً أنك تقرأ جميع المشاركات لأنها تنهمر كالمطر  وعندي رأ ي بسيط وهو أن نختار زوج واحد من كل أزواج متشابهة مثلآ نختار الباوند دولار ونستبعد اليورو دولار لتوافق سلوكهم ................

----------


## ehabbb

> 15 / 6 / 2007 ___ الثامنة مساءً  الشرط الأول : اختراق السعر لموفينج 55 وموفينج 40 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثاني : تقاطع موفينج 40 مع موفينج 55 ( تحقق )   الشرط الثالث : أر إس أي فوق مستوي 58 ( تحقق )   دخلنا الصفقة من الشمعة التالية لتحقق الشروط والسعر كان 243.25   و تحقق الهدف عند 246.25 بتاريخ 20 / 6 / 2007 الساعة الرابعة عصراً

  معلش يا بوحه .. استفسار بخصوص هذه الفرصه ..

----------


## YamedoA

اخوانى وأعزائى وأحبائى نعتذر لكم عن الغياب امس واليكم طرق الإدارة الماليه مع المتوسطات على زوج او على اكثر من زوج ..  نتعرف فيها على  *طريقه تزويد العقود على الأساس التراكمى  *طريقه التعامل مع العقود فى حاله الخسارة  *طريقه التعامل مع الأهداف لجلب اكبر عدد نقاط  *واخيرا بعض النصائح المتعلقه بالتعامل مع المتوسطات   اولا ..طريقه تزويد العقود : يتم تزويد العقود على اساس عقد مينى لكل 1000دولار مكسب او عقد ميكرو لكل 100 دولار مكسب  مثال ..دخلت عمليه على الباوند وربحت منها على حساب كبير 800دولار فى العمليه الجديده لايتم التزويد الا عندما يصل المكسب 1000 دولار كسبت فى عمليه احده 4000دولار وبالتالى يتم تزويد 4 عقود مينى فى العمليات الجديده  .............................  ثانيا.. طريقه التعامل مع العقود فى حاله الخسارة .."كماشه الخسارة"  هذه الطريقه تتعامل بذكاء مع العقود التى تم تزويدها فى المرات السابقه فأنت عندما تربح 4000دولار تقوم بتزويد 4عقود ولكن بإفتراض انه جائتك عمليات خسارة متتاليه لتجعلك تخسر 1000دولار هنا لاتقوم بتنقيص اى قيمه من العقود التى قمت بتزويدها ولاحتى عقد واحد  فأنت فى اخر عمليه ربحت 4000 دولار ولن تقوم بتنقيص العقود الا عندما تخسر هذه ال4000 دولار وبالتالى النظريه فى الخسارة تقوم على مثل يقول "اللى تغلب به اللعب به" اى انك تعرض اخر عمليه مكسب الى الخسارة فإذا خسرتها ستقوم بتقليل عدد العقود مرة اخرى يعنى "ترجع خطوة الى الوراء "  ماذا نستنتج من هذه الطريقه .. *الطريقه تعالج عمليات الخسارة المتتاليه وان وصلت الى 5 عمليات  *تجعلك هذه الطريقه وكأنك فى حرب استنزاف فأنت تسحب اكبر المكاسب مقابل اقل الخسائر  *يتم التزويد فى حاله المكسب لكل الف دولار ولا يتم التنقيص فى حاله الخسارة الا بعد خسارة اخر عمليه ربح   ..................................  ثالثا..طريقه التعامل مع الأهداف لجلب اكبر عدد نقاط :  الأستوب تم تحديده مسبقا وهو 60 نقطه   الأهداف  يتم الدخول فى العمليه الواحده ب5% من رأس المال ولكن قم بتقسيمها الى عقود مينى او عقود ميكروا حتى تستطيع اغلاقها على اجزاء   الجزء الأول وهو 60 نقطه للهدف الأول ويتم اغلاق 20% من العقود  الجزء الثانى وهو 120 نقطه للهدف الثانى ويتم اغلاق 20% اخرى من العقود  الجزء الثالث والأخير وهو تقريب الأستوب من السعر على بعد 60 الى 70 نقطه او تحت الدعوم والمقاومات القويه   ولكن .. هناك اسلوب قوى جدا جدا لمعرفه ما إذا كان السعر سيرتد من هنا ام لا حتى تغلق الجزء الثالث من العقود على اعلى ربح ممكن وقد يكون 300 نقطه   فى حاله الترند العادى على فريم الأربع ساعات تجدون ان الموفينج لايبعد كثيرا عن الشموع لأن الشموع تكون حركتها متوسطه وليست عنيفه وتتحرك بتناغم وانتظام وبالتالى فهذه العمليه تجنى منها الشهد   اما فى حاله انك دخلت فى عمليه شراء مثلا وبدأ السعر يصعد ليغلق لك الجزء الاول والثانى بسرعه ثم يكمل السعر صعوده بقوة شديده ليبعد عن الموفينج بشكل ملحوظ هنا تأكد ان الإرتداد سيكون قوى جدا وعليك اغلاق العقود فى مناطقها السليمه وهى مناطق تشبع الأر اس اى على نفس الفريم  ماذا نستنتج ؟ *نستنتج انه يمكننا الخروج من الصفقه بأعلى ربح ممكن دون الندم "ياريتنى كنت اغلقتها +200" *تفيد هذه الطريقه فى حاله التذبذب الواضح ونزول السعر وصعوده لأكثر من مرة    طبعا فى ناس هاتقول دعها بسيطه وانا اقول نعم هى بسيطه ولكن مالا يعرفه الكثيرون ان التعامل مع المتوسطات لايناسب النفسيه نهائيا فأنت لاتعرف الى اين ذاهب السعر وبالتالى قد يؤثر ذلك على قراراتك فوجب علينا ان نضع بعض الفلاتر الخفيفه جدا جدا والبسيط وبما ان الموضوع تم فتح ورشه له فستكون المسأله بسيطه جدا خصوصا وان اللى فاتح الورشه هو الأستاذ سمير..يعنى مفيش نوم   رابعا ..بعض النصائح للتعامل مع طرق المتوسطات بشكل عام   * يجب توحيد برنامج العمل مع فريق الورشه وليكن أل تريد حتى لايحدث اختلاف فى الشموع والكسر   * لاللتصويب على العمليات يعنى يجب عليك الدخل فى اى عمليه بمجرد تحقق شروط الكسر او شروط الطريقه التى شرحها استاذ سمير ولاتختار عمليه وتترك الأخرى حتى وان كان تحليلك قوى فقد تفوتك عمليه بها 200 نقطه وتختار انت العمليه الخسرانه  * اذا فاتتك فرصه ومر عليها الكثر من النقاط فلا تحاول الحاق بها حتى لاتقع فى خسارة وأبدأ بالتى تليها فالسوق لن يتوقف ولن تنتهى العمليات   * لاللطمع لا للخوف وتوكلوا على الله فى حسابتكم من بدايه الأسبوع المقبل فالموضوع مش عاوز تجارب لأنه واضح وضوح الشمس واللى مش هايلحق من دلوقتى مش هايلحق بعد كدا    * اخر نصيحه وهى الماجرن والأفضل فى اول شهر ان تتعاملوا ب5% من رأس المال فقط وتقوموا بالتزويد والتنقيص على الطريقه التى تم شرحها بالأعلى  وبعد فوات اول شهر قم بالدخول ب10% من رأس المال وجمد قلبك والله هاتلاقى 10000دولار منتظرينك بإذن بعد اربع شهور من الان فى حاله رصيدك 10000دولار  بشرط ان تتعامل مع الحساب كما ذكرت لكم بالأعلى وبكل دقه على العموم انا بإذن الله متابع الموضوع وهادخل معاكم وندخل العمليات سوا بإذن الله تعالى  :Wub:

----------


## وليد الحلو

ابو سمرة حبيبى .... ايه الجمال ده يا جدع  زى ما انت عارف مفيش استراتيجية فاشله كله بيكسب بس فين اللى بيلتزم ..... اول ما الواحد يجيله او ستوب او استوبن يغير الاستراتيجية و من دى لدى لغاية ما يصفر حسابه و لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله   على العموم قولى وصلتوا لحد فين انا شايف موفينج 55 ومستوى ار اس اى 58 ؟؟ ايه النظام   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## بشير

أولا تحية للاخ سمير  :Clap:  ثم تحية لجميع الاخوة الذين أدلوا بدلوهم وأخص الاخ بوحة وأقوله الارس اي  والموفينج اربعين روعه وشكرا على الستوكاستك يادبي وايا اخونا الكبير ناصر وما ننسى  حبيبناميدو بارك الله لكم في أرزاقكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير الف شكر لحضرتك والأخ ابو على على الرد بس كنت عايز أتكد من حاجة فى خانة 
> MAmethod  أختار simple و أختار exponential
> على فكرةأن أعمل على الميتا تريدر 4

 اهلا اخى الكريم اختار exponential  ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> معلش يا بوحه .. استفسار بخصوص هذه الفرصه ..

 استاذ ايهاب .. الله يبارك فيك يا زعيم ورأيك نور الموضوع   معلش يا زعيم والله انا عندي وحتي لحد الان شايف ان بداية الاختراق كان من الشمعة دي   عموما انا نظري ضعيف شوية ولو الطريقة اثبتت نجاحها بعد ما نجربها لايف   باذن الله هنحاول نسأل حد من الاخوة المبرمجين يساعدنا بطريقة تدينا اشارة أول الاختراق الحقيقي   علشان ضعاف النظر زي حالاتي   الله يبارك فيك يا استاذنا وأكيد هيكون فيه فرص دخلناها متأخر شوية بس لضمان حدوث الإختراق   والحمد لله كلها حققت الأهداف ... ياريت رأيك في الطريقة لأنه يهمنا كتير

----------


## bo7a

> ما شاء الله  موضوع افتتحه سمير صيام وكمل المشوار معاه بوحه  صعب جداً أنك تقرأ جميع المشاركات لأنها تنهمر كالمطر   وعندي رأ ي بسيط وهو أن نختار زوج واحد من كل أزواج متشابهة مثلآ نختار الباوند دولار ونستبعد اليورو دولار لتوافق سلوكهم ................

 منور يا باشا .. والفضل لله أولا ثم لأستاذنا سمير صيام الله يبارك فيه

----------


## bo7a

> أولا تحية للاخ سمير  ثم تحية لجميع الاخوة الذين أدلوا بدلوهم وأخص الاخ بوحة وأقوله الارس اي والموفينج اربعين روعه وشكرا على الستوكاستك يادبي وايا اخونا الكبير ناصر وما ننسى حبيبناميدو بارك الله لكم في أرزاقكم

 بوحه وبشير .... بوحه والجون   منور يا قمر وتسلم انت على الكلام الجميل دا   :Regular Smile:

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما شاء الله  موضوع افتتحه سمير صيام وكمل المشوار معاه بوحه  صعب جداً أنك تقرأ جميع المشاركات لأنها تنهمر كالمطر  وعندي رأ ي بسيط وهو أن نختار زوج واحد من كل أزواج متشابهة مثلآ نختار الباوند دولار ونستبعد اليورو دولار لتوافق سلوكهم ................

 يا هلا بيك ياغالى
بالنسبة للزوج على موفنج 55 هو الباوند ان شاء الله
وعلى تعديل اخونا بوحة على المجنون

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخوانى وأعزائى وأحبائى نعتذر لكم عن الغياب امس واليكم طرق الإدارة الماليه مع المتوسطات على زوج او على اكثر من زوج ..  نتعرف فيها على  *طريقه تزويد العقود على الأساس التراكمى  *طريقه التعامل مع العقود فى حاله الخسارة  *طريقه التعامل مع الأهداف لجلب اكبر عدد نقاط  *واخيرا بعض النصائح المتعلقه بالتعامل مع المتوسطات   اولا ..طريقه تزويد العقود : يتم تزويد العقود على اساس عقد مينى لكل 1000دولار مكسب او عقد ميكرو لكل 100 دولار مكسب  مثال ..دخلت عمليه على الباوند وربحت منها على حساب كبير 800دولار فى العمليه الجديده لايتم التزويد الا عندما يصل المكسب 1000 دولار كسبت فى عمليه احده 4000دولار وبالتالى يتم تزويد 4 عقود مينى فى العمليات الجديده  .............................  ثانيا.. طريقه التعامل مع العقود فى حاله الخسارة .."كماشه الخسارة"  هذه الطريقه تتعامل بذكاء مع العقود التى تم تزويدها فى المرات السابقه فأنت عندما تربح 4000دولار تقوم بتزويد 4عقود ولكن بإفتراض انه جائتك عمليات خسارة متتاليه لتجعلك تخسر 1000دولار هنا لاتقوم بتنقيص اى قيمه من العقود التى قمت بتزويدها ولاحتى عقد واحد  فأنت فى اخر عمليه ربحت 4000 دولار ولن تقوم بتنقيص العقود الا عندما تخسر هذه ال4000 دولار وبالتالى النظريه فى الخسارة تقوم على مثل يقول "اللى تغلب به اللعب به" اى انك تعرض اخر عمليه مكسب الى الخسارة فإذا خسرتها ستقوم بتقليل عدد العقود مرة اخرى يعنى "ترجع خطوة الى الوراء "  ماذا نستنتج من هذه الطريقه .. *الطريقه تعالج عمليات الخسارة المتتاليه وان وصلت الى 5 عمليات  *تجعلك هذه الطريقه وكأنك فى حرب استنزاف فأنت تسحب اكبر المكاسب مقابل اقل الخسائر  *يتم التزويد فى حاله المكسب لكل الف دولار ولا يتم التنقيص فى حاله الخسارة الا بعد خسارة اخر عمليه ربح   ..................................  ثالثا..طريقه التعامل مع الأهداف لجلب اكبر عدد نقاط :  الأستوب تم تحديده مسبقا وهو 60 نقطه   الأهداف  يتم الدخول فى العمليه الواحده ب5% من رأس المال ولكن قم بتقسيمها الى عقود مينى او عقود ميكروا حتى تستطيع اغلاقها على اجزاء   الجزء الأول وهو 60 نقطه للهدف الأول ويتم اغلاق 20% من العقود  الجزء الثانى وهو 120 نقطه للهدف الثانى ويتم اغلاق 20% اخرى من العقود  الجزء الثالث والأخير وهو تقريب الأستوب من السعر على بعد 60 الى 70 نقطه او تحت الدعوم والمقاومات القويه   ولكن .. هناك اسلوب قوى جدا جدا لمعرفه ما إذا كان السعر سيرتد من هنا ام لا حتى تغلق الجزء الثالث من العقود على اعلى ربح ممكن وقد يكون 300 نقطه   فى حاله الترند العادى على فريم الأربع ساعات تجدون ان الموفينج لايبعد كثيرا عن الشموع لأن الشموع تكون حركتها متوسطه وليست عنيفه وتتحرك بتناغم وانتظام وبالتالى فهذه العمليه تجنى منها الشهد   اما فى حاله انك دخلت فى عمليه شراء مثلا وبدأ السعر يصعد ليغلق لك الجزء الاول والثانى بسرعه ثم يكمل السعر صعوده بقوة شديده ليبعد عن الموفينج بشكل ملحوظ هنا تأكد ان الإرتداد سيكون قوى جدا وعليك اغلاق العقود فى مناطقها السليمه وهى مناطق تشبع الأر اس اى على نفس الفريم  ماذا نستنتج ؟ *نستنتج انه يمكننا الخروج من الصفقه بأعلى ربح ممكن دون الندم "ياريتنى كنت اغلقتها +200" *تفيد هذه الطريقه فى حاله التذبذب الواضح ونزول السعر وصعوده لأكثر من مرة    طبعا فى ناس هاتقول دعها بسيطه وانا اقول نعم هى بسيطه ولكن مالا يعرفه الكثيرون ان التعامل مع المتوسطات لايناسب النفسيه نهائيا فأنت لاتعرف الى اين ذاهب السعر وبالتالى قد يؤثر ذلك على قراراتك فوجب علينا ان نضع بعض الفلاتر الخفيفه جدا جدا والبسيط وبما ان الموضوع تم فتح ورشه له فستكون المسأله بسيطه جدا خصوصا وان اللى فاتح الورشه هو الأستاذ سمير..يعنى مفيش نوم   رابعا ..بعض النصائح للتعامل مع طرق المتوسطات بشكل عام   * يجب توحيد برنامج العمل مع فريق الورشه وليكن أل تريد حتى لايحدث اختلاف فى الشموع والكسر   * لاللتصويب على العمليات يعنى يجب عليك الدخل فى اى عمليه بمجرد تحقق شروط الكسر او شروط الطريقه التى شرحها استاذ سمير ولاتختار عمليه وتترك الأخرى حتى وان كان تحليلك قوى فقد تفوتك عمليه بها 200 نقطه وتختار انت العمليه الخسرانه  * اذا فاتتك فرصه ومر عليها الكثر من النقاط فلا تحاول الحاق بها حتى لاتقع فى خسارة وأبدأ بالتى تليها فالسوق لن يتوقف ولن تنتهى العمليات   * لاللطمع لا للخوف وتوكلوا على الله فى حسابتكم من بدايه الأسبوع المقبل فالموضوع مش عاوز تجارب لأنه واضح وضوح الشمس واللى مش هايلحق من دلوقتى مش هايلحق بعد كدا    * اخر نصيحه وهى الماجرن والأفضل فى اول شهر ان تتعاملوا ب5% من رأس المال فقط وتقوموا بالتزويد والتنقيص على الطريقه التى تم شرحها بالأعلى  وبعد فوات اول شهر قم بالدخول ب10% من رأس المال وجمد قلبك والله هاتلاقى 10000دولار منتظرينك بإذن بعد اربع شهور من الان فى حاله رصيدك 10000دولار  بشرط ان تتعامل مع الحساب كما ذكرت لكم بالأعلى وبكل دقه على العموم انا بإذن الله متابع الموضوع وهادخل معاكم وندخل العمليات سوا بإذن الله تعالى

 تسلم ايديك يا ياميدو
وان شاء الله هراجعها بس مش دلوقتى وان شاء الله مع ادارة مالية والتزام ان شاء الله فى تقدم ونجاح

----------


## سمير صيام

> ابو سمرة حبيبى .... ايه الجمال ده يا جدع  زى ما انت عارف مفيش استراتيجية فاشله كله بيكسب بس فين اللى بيلتزم ..... اول ما الواحد يجيله او ستوب او استوبن يغير الاستراتيجية و من دى لدى لغاية ما يصفر حسابه و لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله   على العموم قولى وصلتوا لحد فين انا شايف موفينج 55 ومستوى ار اس اى 58 ؟؟ ايه النظام   ودى و تقديرى

 يا هلا بالغالى
حمد الله على السلامة
كلامك صحيح الطريقة بسيطة وعايزين اللى يلتزم فعلا
بالنسبة للطريقة 
الباوند دولار كما اول مشاركة
المجنون بتعديل اخونا بوحة مع مستويات الار اس اى وان شاء الله سنضع مشاركة جديدة كاملة مرة اخرى بالشروط

----------


## سمير صيام

> أولا تحية للاخ سمير  ثم تحية لجميع الاخوة الذين أدلوا بدلوهم وأخص الاخ بوحة وأقوله الارس اي  والموفينج اربعين روعه وشكرا على الستوكاستك يادبي وايا اخونا الكبير ناصر وما ننسى  حبيبناميدو بارك الله لكم في أرزاقكم

 اهلا بيك اخى البشير
وان شاء الله ننتظر متابعتك معانا

----------


## عادل22

*السلام عليكم
أحب أشكر الاخ سمير  و الاخ بوحه على ه>ا المجهود
و لكن يابوحة أرى الطريقة من غير موفينج 40   يعنى مثل ما  وضعها الاخ  سمير  و من خلال الباك  تست  مربحة و بسيطة فى نفس الوقت و من خلال مراجعتى للفرص التى وضعطها  أنت على أبو الاندال كما  سميته أنت   نجد  هناك  فرص  لو دخلنا عليها  من  غير الاضفات  التى وضعتها    جابت  الهدف  
يعنى  مثلا  يوم  21/4/2006  الساعه  12  الضهر  
و كمان  يوم  28/5/2006  الساعه  12  مساء
و فيه  كمان  بس  هده  أمثلة   علما  أننى لم أراجع  الفترة  كلها 
يعنى  دعها  بسيطة  كما  هى   و  هدا  مجرد  راى
موفقييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين*

----------


## ehabbb

> استاذ ايهاب .. الله يبارك فيك يا زعيم ورأيك نور الموضوع   معلش يا زعيم والله انا عندي وحتي لحد الان شايف ان بداية الاختراق كان من الشمعة دي   عموما انا نظري ضعيف شوية ولو الطريقة اثبتت نجاحها بعد ما نجربها لايف   باذن الله هنحاول نسأل حد من الاخوة المبرمجين يساعدنا بطريقة تدينا اشارة أول الاختراق الحقيقي   علشان ضعاف النظر زي حالاتي   الله يبارك فيك يا استاذنا وأكيد هيكون فيه فرص دخلناها متأخر شوية بس لضمان حدوث الإختراق    والحمد لله كلها حققت الأهداف ... ياريت رأيك في الطريقة لأنه يهمنا كتير

       ان شاء الله نتابع الفرص لايف ...  :Drive1:      على فكره بلاش استاذ .....شكلك فاكرنى ايهاب تانى .

----------


## سمير صيام

> منور يا باشا .. والفضل لله أولا ثم لأستاذنا سمير صيام الله يبارك فيه

 بوحة ياغالى
الفضل لله ومن ثم لجهدك الكريم معنا
والجهد موجود منك ومن الجميع وان شاء الله الباك تست بتاعك ماشاء الله بيقول كلام حلو يعنى لما يضرب استوب مرة واحدة عايزين ايه اكتر من كده 
متابعين ان شاء الله من الغد ولوضع الفرص
واتمنى اى حد عنده اى استفسار نحن جاهزون مع اخونا بوحة الصباح

----------


## bo7a

> *السلام عليكم* *أحب أشكر الاخ سمير و الاخ بوحه على ه>ا المجهود* *و لكن يابوحة أرى الطريقة من غير موفينج 40 يعنى مثل ما وضعها الاخ سمير و من خلال الباك تست مربحة و بسيطة فى نفس الوقت و من خلال مراجعتى للفرص التى وضعطها أنت على أبو الاندال كما سميته أنت نجد هناك فرص لو دخلنا عليها من غير الاضفات التى وضعتها جابت الهدف*  *يعنى مثلا يوم 21/4/2006 الساعه 12 الضهر*  *و كمان يوم 28/5/2006 الساعه 12 مساء* *و فيه كمان بس هده أمثلة علما أننى لم أراجع الفترة كلها*  *يعنى دعها بسيطة كما هى و هدا مجرد راى* *موفقييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين*

 اهلا يا استاذ عادل نورت الموضوع برأيك الجميل   والله اللي انا عملته دا يا استاذ عادل مش طريقة ولا حتي تعديل على طريقة حبيبنا أبو سمرة السكرة   ولكن دي تجربة وتحتمل الخطأ والصواب حتي أن من عيوبها إهدار فرص حقيقية بطريقة أخونا سمير   ولكن حبيب أعمل شوية حبشتكنات كدا علشان اشوف الاشارات الخطأ ونتجنبها   وبسيطة ان شاء الله يا استاذنا ... ورأيك علي راسي من فوق   صبح صبح

----------


## سمير صيام

> *السلام عليكم
> أحب أشكر الاخ سمير  و الاخ بوحه على ه>ا المجهود
> و لكن يابوحة أرى الطريقة من غير موفينج 40   يعنى مثل ما  وضعها الاخ  سمير  و من خلال الباك  تست  مربحة و بسيطة فى نفس الوقت و من خلال مراجعتى للفرص التى وضعطها  أنت على أبو الاندال كما  سميته أنت   نجد  هناك  فرص  لو دخلنا عليها  من  غير الاضفات  التى وضعتها    جابت  الهدف  
> يعنى  مثلا  يوم  21/4/2006  الساعه  12  الضهر  
> و كمان  يوم  28/5/2006  الساعه  12  مساء
> و فيه  كمان  بس  هده  أمثلة   علما  أننى لم أراجع  الفترة  كلها 
> يعنى  دعها  بسيطة  كما  هى   و  هدا  مجرد  راى
> موفقييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين*

 كلام جميل ياعادل وياريت اخونا بوحة يراجعه تانى
هل مع تعديل مستويات الار اس اى هل محتاجين موفنج 40 مع الموفنج 55 ام ممكن يكون فقط الموفنج 55 مع مستويات الار اس اى المقترحة 
لو النتيجة واحدة يبقى فعلا مش محتاجين الموفنج 40 وقتها وده يراجعه بوحة لانه هو اللى عمل باك تست للمجنون على اساسها 
تسلم ياعادل على تركيزك معانا

----------


## bo7a

> ان شاء الله نتابع الفرص لايف ...    على فكره بلاش استاذ .....شكلك فاكرنى ايهاب تانى .

 ان شاء الله أكيد وانت متابع معايا بقي ان شاء الله في أي فرصة حلوة كدا   وصبح صبح يا مستر ايهاب  :012:

----------


## bo7a

> بوحة ياغالى  الفضل لله ومن ثم لجهدك الكريم معنا والجهد موجود منك ومن الجميع وان شاء الله الباك تست بتاعك ماشاء الله بيقول كلام حلو يعنى لما يضرب استوب مرة واحدة عايزين ايه اكتر من كده  متابعين ان شاء الله من الغد ولوضع الفرص واتمنى اى حد عنده اى استفسار نحن جاهزون مع اخونا بوحة الصباح

 تحياتي يا كبير حتتنا   :Thumb:

----------


## bo7a

> كلام جميل ياعادل وياريت اخونا بوحة يراجعه تانى  هل مع تعديل مستويات الار اس اى هل محتاجين موفنج 40 مع الموفنج 55 ام ممكن يكون فقط الموفنج 55 مع مستويات الار اس اى المقترحة  لو النتيجة واحدة يبقى فعلا مش محتاجين الموفنج 40 وقتها وده يراجعه بوحة لانه هو اللى عمل باك تست للمجنون على اساسها  تسلم ياعادل على تركيزك معانا

 والله يا استاذ سمير أنا جربت في الأساس حدوث التقاطع بدون مستويات الأر إس أي   وكان أفضل في انتقاء الفرص الحقيقية واللي بتحقق نفس الربح وبتبعدنا شوية عن ضرب الاستوبات   ولكن الطريقة أيضا كانت غير مكتملة ويعيبها حدوث التذبذب وبالأخص مع أبو الأندال   فجربت مستويات أر إس أي ونجحت تماما في تقليل فرص الوقوع في مصيدة ضرب الاستوب   وزي ما حضرتك قلت صفقة واحدة خاسرة تعتبر نتجية ممتازة   بس على العموم أنا هحاول تاني باذن الله وارفق النتائج لها ونقارن ونقرر اذا نستمر بموفينج واحد او الاثنين   رأي الأستاذ عادل على راسي من فوق   :Thumb:

----------


## أسد

بالحقيقة أستاذ سمير .. مش عارف شو أقلك ع الأبداع دا .. :Yikes3:  وأنت بوحه .. أكثر من رائع .. :Clap:  جزاكم الله كل خير .. وألف شكر لأخي دبي ع المؤشر الرائع .. :Wink:  ومتابع معاكم أنشالله .. :Drive1:

----------


## واقعـــي

بارك الله فيك اخي سمير فانت سباق للخير دائما  
هل تعلم ان لدي اشتراك في المنتادى منذ مده ليست بالقصيره لكن بطء الاتصال لدي يعيق مشاركاتي ونسيت كلمة المرور لكن بعدما قرأت موضوعك تحمست لاستعادتها فقط للأقدم لك شكري على مجهوداتك الضخمه التي تساعد بها اخوانك .
ولا ننسى بوحه فاكهة المنتدى ونحلته التي لاتقر من موضوع مفيد الى اخر واسهامات رائعه .
على فكره اخي سمير كنت افكر بتطوير استراتيجيتك القديمه (سمير فايبو ) التي وضعت ارقامها من جديد ثم توقفت بحثا عن تطوير او اختصار لكن يبدو ان موضوعك هذا سيشغلني اكثر لانه لايختص بالحسابا ت الكبيره فقط وسهولة الفكره ولاأخفيك بانني استغليت الاجازه واخذت اراجع الشارت ووجدت فرصا هائله للشهر الماضي فقط وعلى اغلب العملات .
بارك الله فيك وجعلها في موازين اعمالك .

----------


## islamway

الف شكرا للأستاذ سمير والأستاذ بوحه على المساعدة والأستاذ أبو على بس فى نقطة مهمة هنشتغل على فريم الساعة ولا 4 ساعات

----------


## bo7a

> بالحقيقة أستاذ سمير .. مش عارف شو أقلك ع الأبداع دا ..  وأنت بوحه .. أكثر من رائع .. جزاكم الله كل خير .. وألف شكر لأخي دبي ع المؤشر الرائع ..  ومتابع معاكم أنشالله ..

 الله يكرمك يا زعيم .... انت حليت الموضوع أكتر بردك الجميل دا   وان شاء الله متابع معانا دايما للوصول للأفضل ونهارك سعيد

----------


## bo7a

> بارك الله فيك اخي سمير فانت سباق للخير دائما  
> هل تعلم ان لدي اشتراك في المنتادى منذ مده ليست بالقصيره لكن بطء الاتصال لدي يعيق مشاركاتي ونسيت كلمة المرور لكن بعدما قرأت موضوعك تحمست لاستعادتها فقط للأقدم لك شكري على مجهوداتك الضخمه التي تساعد بها اخوانك .
> ولا ننسى بوحه فاكهة المنتدى ونحلته التي لاتقر من موضوع مفيد الى اخر واسهامات رائعه .
> على فكره اخي سمير كنت افكر بتطوير استراتيجيتك القديمه (سمير فايبو ) التي وضعت ارقامها من جديد ثم توقفت بحثا عن تطوير او اختصار لكن يبدو ان موضوعك هذا سيشغلني اكثر لانه لايختص بالحسابا ت الكبيره فقط وسهولة الفكره ولاأخفيك بانني استغليت الاجازه واخذت اراجع الشارت ووجدت فرصا هائله للشهر الماضي فقط وعلى اغلب العملات .
> بارك الله فيك وجعلها في موازين اعمالك .

 يا راجل وكل دا ومخبي علينا حلاوة وجمال مشاركاتك ...  لازم تشارك معانا على طول ان شاء الله   وعاوزين رأيك بالطريقة بعد التجربة طبعا ولو فيه أي تعديل تنورنا بيه   وصبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## bo7a

> الف شكرا للأستاذ سمير والأستاذ بوحه على المساعدة والأستاذ أبو على بس فى نقطة مهمة هنشتغل على فريم الساعة ولا 4 ساعات

 صبح صبح يا غالي  ان شاء الله نجرب فريم الساعة والاربع ساعات مع بعض كلنا   وعاوزين تفاعل كدا من الناس علشان نطور الفكرة أكتر وبعدها نقرر باذن الله   يللا بقي شمر هدومك كدا وانزل معانا علشان نفكر سوا ..... صبح صبح

----------


## islamway

صباحك زى الجلاش صبيك يا معلم بوحه

----------


## عادل22

> والله يا استاذ سمير أنا جربت في الأساس حدوث التقاطع بدون مستويات الأر إس أي   وكان أفضل في انتقاء الفرص الحقيقية واللي بتحقق نفس الربح وبتبعدنا شوية عن ضرب الاستوبات   ولكن الطريقة أيضا كانت غير مكتملة ويعيبها حدوث التذبذب وبالأخص مع أبو الأندال   فجربت مستويات أر إس أي ونجحت تماما في تقليل فرص الوقوع في مصيدة ضرب الاستوب   وزي ما حضرتك قلت صفقة واحدة خاسرة تعتبر نتجية ممتازة   بس على العموم أنا هحاول تاني باذن الله وارفق النتائج لها ونقارن ونقرر اذا نستمر بموفينج واحد او الاثنين   رأي الأستاذ عادل على راسي من فوق

    مساء الخير 
أزيك يابوحة يكبير حتتنا هيا  فعلا  أضافة الموفينج  40  و التعديل على الأر إس أي 
بيقللو  من الفرص الضيعة  بس الطريقة من غير أضافات فيها فرص كثير حضيع مننا  و لكن ممكن نستخدم الطريقة زى ماهى من غير أضافات  و نخلى  الهدف  الاول  200 نقطة و بعدين نستعمل التريلنج أستوب و بقدا منكونش  ضيعنا  فرص  كثير 
و يهمنى رأيك  يابوحة  حتى نوصل  لاحسن  الطرق  و نغلب  أبو الاندال و نقهرو 
صبح  صبح  يأحلى  بوحة  
على فكرة  فين أولاد  أبو  أسمعيل  مشبينين  هنا  يعنى
موفق  ياغالى

----------


## bo7a

> مساء الخير  أزيك يابوحة يكبير حتتنا هيا فعلا أضافة الموفينج 40 و التعديل على الأر إس أي  بيقللو من الفرص الضيعة بس الطريقة من غير أضافات فيها فرص كثير حضيع مننا و لكن ممكن نستخدم الطريقة زى ماهى من غير أضافات و نخلى الهدف الاول 200 نقطة و بعدين نستعمل التريلنج أستوب و بقدا منكونش ضيعنا فرص كثير  و يهمنى رأيك يابوحة حتى نوصل لاحسن الطرق و نغلب أبو الاندال و نقهرو  صبح صبح يأحلى بوحة  على فكرة فين أولاد أبو أسمعيل مشبينين هنا يعنى موفق ياغالى

 يا مساء الفل على عيونك يا عادل باشا   والله كلامك زي الفل .. بس أنا هقول لحضرتك على حاجة   موفينج 40 ومستويات الار اس اي لما ضفتها .. أي نعم بتقلل الفرص بس بتكون نسبة نجاحها أعلي   والله أعلي وأعلم ..  ولما نتابع الفرص لايف أكيد هيكون فيه كلام كبير ويمكن نشوف حاجات أفضل   بس أنا ليه أستعجل على الفرصة .. أدخل لما يكون كل المؤشرات بتقولي ان الفرصة سليمة بنسبة كبيرة   وأقلل نسبة خسارتي في الصفقات .. طبعا دا مش نقد للطريقة لا سمح الله وأنا من غير الطريقة دي مكنتش   أقدر احط شوية البهارات دول ... يعني ببساطة يا زعيم أنا بحاول أفلتر أي عائق للصفقة   وبدخل بأمان شوية ونتائج الطريقة وضحت الكلام دا .... ودا ما يمنعش اني اشوف تحليلاتي   وادخل في الفرص بدون مستويات الار اس اي ولا حتي موفينج 40  بس لما يكون عندي نسبة عالية   من التأكيد والهدف طبعا يا غالي ان الكل يكون كسبان   بس أنا هقولك على حاجة وعاوز ردك   أنا لو دخلت بدون فلترة وكان عندي 6  فرص في الشهر نسبة نجاحهم  50 %   كدا هكون كسبان 600  نقطة   طيب لو بالفلترة وكان عندي 4  فرص بس ونسبة نجاحهم 75  %  بس   كدا هكون كسبان 800  نقطة ...... رغم ان الفرص أقل ورغم ان النتائج وضحت ان النسبة أعلي من كدا   طيب ليه أغامر وأتسرع ؟؟؟  ما الفلوس في جيبي مضمونة وأحسن ما أرميها في السوق   وطبعا يهمني ردك ورأيك يا غالي وأهم شئ في الموضوع دا اننا نوصل لشئ نتفق جميعا عليه   لأن حتي لو الطريقة ما عجبتش حد أنا مش هشتغل بيها لأني تلميذكم جميعا ويهمني رأيكم وبستفيد من الكل   صباحك سكر يا سكر وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله   وبالمناسبة هو ليه كل ما أكلم حد يقولي ولاد أبو اسماعيل .. انت بتعايرني ولا ايه يا عم الحاج   طيب قول لولاد أبو اسماعيل بقي يفتحوا الترب بتاعتهم ...... بوحه الصباح جايلهم يا عم الحاج   وصبح صبح

----------


## وليد الحلو

أخوانى الاعزاء   أولا قبل ما انسى أخونا سمير صيام عنده مشكله فى جهازه و ان شاء الله هيصلحها بكرة يعنى مش هيبقى موجود لغاية الساعه 2 الى 3 ظهرا  ثانيا عندى مؤشرين عايز اشاركم بيهم   الاول: Filter Over Rsi وده مؤشر يسهل قراءة الـRsi برتقالى تحت الخمسين سماوى فوق الخمسين  أحمر تشبع بيع  أزرق تشبع شراء  الثانى: Trend الصورة توضح أكتر     والمؤشر ده من احب المؤشرات الى قلبى يساعدنى على الدخول و الخروج المميز ولا اخالفه ابدا  فبعد التحليل الكلاسيكى انتظر اشاراته ولا اعاكسها ابدا خصوصا فى الاربع ساعات   وياريت حبيبى بوحه يقولى ايه التعديلات بتاعه المجنون عشان اعرف اشاركك فيها ... وان شاء الله تكون الاضافتين فادوك  اذا حبيتم الاضافتين اكمل معاكم استخدامهم فى الخروج و الـRe-Entry عشان كده احب اعرفهم رايكم  المؤشرات  http://www.m5zn.com/Download-7.php?name=15654c0656.rar  عشان خدمه المرفقات بعافية  :012:    ودى و تقديرى

----------


## bo7a

> أخوانى الاعزاء   أولا قبل ما انسى أخونا سمير صيام عنده مشكله فى جهازه و ان شاء الله هيصلحها بكرة يعنى مش هيبقى موجود لغاية الساعه 2 الى 3 ظهرا  ثانيا عندى مؤشرين عايز اشاركم بيهم   الاول: Filter Over Rsi وده مؤشر يسهل قراءة الـRsi برتقالى تحت الخمسين سماوى فوق الخمسين  أحمر تشبع بيع  أزرق تشبع شراء  الثانى: Trend الصورة توضح أكتر     والمؤشر ده من احب المؤشرات الى قلبى يساعدنى على الدخول و الخروج المميز ولا اخالفه ابدا  فبعد التحليل الكلاسيكى انتظر اشاراته ولا اعاكسها ابدا خصوصا فى الاربع ساعات   وياريت حبيبى بوحه يقولى ايه التعديلات بتاعه المجنون عشان اعرف اشاركك فيها ... وان شاء الله تكون الاضافتين فادوك     اذا حبيتم الاضافتين اكمل معاكم استخدامهم فى الخروج و الـRe-Entry عشان كده احب اعرفهم رايكم   المؤشرات http://www.m5zn.com/Download-7.php?name=15654c0656.rar  عشان خدمه المرفقات بعافية    ودى و تقديرى

 ما شاء الله يا عم وليد الطريقة جميلة جدا وبسيطة جدا ويكفي انها منك انت يا قمر   واللي انا عملته مش تعديلات لا سمح الله ..  مقدرش أعدل على حاجة لأساتذتي   دول شوية شخبطة وتنعكيش فراخ ومستني الناس الحلوة تشاركني فيها وتصححهالي   موفينج  40  مع موفينج  55  +  مستويات  58  و  35  للأر إس أي   هبوط السعر تحت الموفينجات + حدوث التقاطع + المؤشر تحت مستوي 35 أر إس أي  =  بيع   صعود السعر فوق الموفينجات + حدوث التقاطع + المؤشر فوق مستوي 58 أر إس أي =  شراء   شوفها كدا يا زعيم وجربها على فريم الأربع ساعات وقولي رأيك   و صبح صبح يا عم وليد

----------


## واقعـــي

> يا راجل وكل دا ومخبي علينا حلاوة وجمال مشاركاتك ... لازم تشارك معانا على طول ان شاء الله    وعاوزين رأيك بالطريقة بعد التجربة طبعا ولو فيه أي تعديل تنورنا بيه    وصبح صبح يا قمر

 اشكرك على ردك الجميل ومادام استاذنا سمير غير موجود ونائبه بوحه موجود الله يعينه على تحمل المسؤوليه والرد على مداخلات (قليلي الخبره )زيي 
لاحظت استاذنا بوحه بعد ماأضفت مؤشر المومنييتيوم انه اعطى اشارة أكثر دقه حيث اجتمعت 3مؤشرات الاول اختراق شمعة الاربع ساعات للموفنج 55 واختراق الارس اي لل50 وتزامن مع اختراق المومنتيوم لل100 وكانت اشاره اكثر وضوحا وبامكانك الرجوع لها على الييورو دولار شمعة الاربع ساعات شمعة الساعه 8 في 29_6_2007 افتتحت الشمعه على 1.3444بعد تأكيد الاختراق الموفنج افريج 55 والار اس اي 52 والمومنتيوم 103 تقريبا وفي تاريخ 2_7_2007 وصل الهاي 1.3639قرابة 200نقطه وبدون ان يهدد الاستوب حيث نزل من افتتاح الشمعه 3 نقاط فقط وقد وصل الهاي 13660بتاريخ 5_7_2007 .
اذا المومنتيوم ارى انه مؤشر يعطي تأكيد دخول بقوه (وجهة نظر ارقب للخطأ منها للصواب )).

----------


## bo7a

> اشكرك على ردك الجميل ومادام استاذنا سمير غير موجود ونائبه بوحه موجود الله يعينه على تحمل المسؤوليه والرد على مداخلات (قليلي الخبره )زيي 
> لاحظت استاذنا بوحه بعد ماأضفت مؤشر المومنييتيوم انه اعطى اشارة أكثر دقه حيث اجتمعت 3مؤشرات الاول اختراق شمعة الاربع ساعات للموفنج 55 واختراق الارس اي لل50 وتزامن مع اختراق المومنتيوم لل100 وكانت اشاره اكثر وضوحا وبامكانك الرجوع لها على الييورو دولار شمعة الاربع ساعات شمعة الساعه 8 في 29_6_2007 افتتحت الشمعه على 1.3444بعد تأكيد الاختراق الموفنج افريج 55 والار اس اي 52 والمومنتيوم 103 تقريبا وفي تاريخ 2_7_2007 وصل الهاي 1.3639قرابة 200نقطه وبدون ان يهدد الاستوب حيث نزل من افتتاح الشمعه 3 نقاط فقط وقد وصل الهاي 13660بتاريخ 5_7_2007 .
> اذا المومنتيوم ارى انه مؤشر يعطي تأكيد دخول بقوه (وجهة نظر ارقب للخطأ منها للصواب )).

  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:   تمام الله يبارك فيك مشاركة ممتازة ... والمومنتم مؤشر ممتاز لتأكيد الدخول   ولكن شفت أغلب المشاركات هنا عاوزين الأمور تكون أبسط   إلا ان طريقتك ممتازة وتعتبر دعم جيد لدخول الصفقة إلا اني شايف عموما حتي بدون المومنتم   ان الطريقة لا زالت بها قصور وتعطي اشارات دخول خاطئة في حالات التذبذب   انا شايف مستويات الار اس اي 58  و  35  وموفينج  40  على أبو الأندال جابت نتيجة كويسة نوعاً ما   ولكن لقلة متابعتي لباقي الأزواج هيكون صعب عليا شوية اني اقول رأيي بالطريقة   وننتظر رأي أخونا سمير يفيدك أكتر مني .. عموما الطريقة لم تعتمد بعد وما زلنا نبحث عن الأفضل   ومجهودك متميز يا غالي وأنا هحاول معاك ان شاء الله لحد ما نشوف حل للاشارات الخاطئة   علشان نبقي في السليم باذن الله ....... ألف شكر على مشاركتك الجميلة ويارب دايما من تقدم الي تقدم

----------


## واقعـــي

على فكره انا شايف ان الباوند دولار اقترب كثيرا من التقاطع نزول مع الموفنج 55 وكذلك الدولار فرنك اقترب من التقاطع طلوع لذلك هذين الزوجين للمراقبه اللصيقه اليوم وغدا كما أعتقد بالكثير سوف تكتمل شروط دخولهما .

----------


## medhat 2007

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الاخوة الكرام استاذ سمير و المعلم بوحة الكبير فى فرصة على eur /aud
على فريم الاربع ساعات عايز تقولولى ايه رايكوا فيها 
معلش مش عارف ارفق الشارت ياريت تشفوها بنفسوكوا و تقولوا ايه الاخبار

----------


## بشير

صباح الخير شوفوا هذي الفرصة اخواني علما انه انتهت الاخبار على الين الساعة 8 صباحا

----------


## mu7amd

ممكن حد يلخص الموضوع باختصار او في ملف ورد ويحط التمبلت علشان الجدد الي زينا في الموضع يفهمو

----------


## bo7a

> على فكره انا شايف ان الباوند دولار اقترب كثيرا من التقاطع نزول مع الموفنج 55 وكذلك الدولار فرنك اقترب من التقاطع طلوع لذلك هذين الزوجين للمراقبه اللصيقه اليوم وغدا كما أعتقد بالكثير سوف تكتمل شروط دخولهما .

 صباح الجمال   بالنسبة للباوند دولار فريم الاربع ساعات شمعة الساعة 12  اغلقت فوق الموفينج 55  ولم تخترق   وارتد السعر ليختبر الترند المكسور .. عموما أتوقع الارتداد من الضلع السفلي للترند المكسور   والزوج تحت المراقبة وياريت توافينا بالجديد عنه .... تسلم يا زعيم   بالنسبة للدولار فرنك نفس الوضع حاولت شمعة الساعة 12  على فريم الاربع ساعات اختراق الموفينج  ولكن أغلقت تحته وأيضا تحت المراقبة لأنه ارتد من مستوي 23  فايبو   بالتوفيق يا قمر وتسلم علي المجهود المتميز وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> الاخوة الكرام استاذ سمير و المعلم بوحة الكبير فى فرصة على eur /aud
> على فريم الاربع ساعات عايز تقولولى ايه رايكوا فيها 
> معلش مش عارف ارفق الشارت ياريت تشفوها بنفسوكوا و تقولوا ايه الاخبار

 صباح الفل يا مدحت باشا ....... نهارك سعيد ان شاء الله   والله الفرصة مش واضحة ياريت الشارت يكون أفضل علشان أنا عنيا مدغششة ومش شايف   وصبح صبح   :Drive1:

----------


## bo7a

> ممكن حد يلخص الموضوع باختصار او في ملف ورد ويحط التمبلت علشان الجدد الي زينا في الموضع يفهمو

 حاضر يا استاذ محمد باذن الله بس نستقر على طريقة ونشوف أفضل حاجة   وهعمل ملف word & pdf  كمان علشان كل حبايبنا   أما المؤشرات المستخدمة   موفينج  55  EMA   و RSI    ومع المجنون  موفينج 55  وموفينج  40 + مستويات 58  و  35  RSI    وصبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## ايمن العقرباوي

> صباح الفل يا مدحت باشا ....... نهارك سعيد ان شاء الله   والله الفرصة مش واضحة ياريت الشارت يكون أفضل علشان أنا عنيا مدغششة ومش شايف    وصبح صبح

 هذا التشارت

----------


## bo7a

> هذا التشارت

 تحياتي يا استاذ أيمن وبارك الله فيك   وبالنسبة لمدحت باشا .... اذا كنت تقصد اختراق شمعة الساعة 4 فهي فعلا فرصة   ولكن كانت اشارة خاطئة وهي من احدي عيوب الطريقة اللي أنا اتكلمت فيها ولا بد من التأكيد بمؤشرات أخري   او محاولة ايجابد طريقة لتقليل الفرص الخاطئة   أما شمعة الساعة 8  فلا تعتبر فرصة لأن الفرصة الحقيقية عندما يخترق السعر الموفينج قادما من أعلي   أو قادما من أسفل يعني يكون السعر فوق الموفينج بفترة كبيرة ويخترق الموفينج لأسفل أو العكس   لأن الموفينج بيكون نقطة دعم او مقاومة للسعر وكسره يعتبر اشاره قوية لعكس الاتجاه   ألف شكر يا استاذ ايمن وصبح صبح   وانت كمان يا مدحت باشا صبح صبح وخيرها في غيرها

----------


## ايمن العقرباوي

> تحياتي يا استاذ أيمن وبارك الله فيك   وبالنسبة لمدحت باشا .... اذا كنت تقصد اختراق شمعة الساعة 4 فهي فعلا فرصة   ولكن كانت اشارة خاطئة وهي من احدي عيوب الطريقة اللي أنا اتكلمت فيها ولا بد من التأكيد بمؤشرات أخري   او محاولة ايجابد طريقة لتقليل الفرص الخاطئة   أما شمعة الساعة 8 فلا تعتبر فرصة لأن الفرصة الحقيقية عندما يخترق السعر الموفينج قادما من أعلي   أو قادما من أسفل يعني يكون السعر فوق الموفينج بفترة كبيرة ويخترق الموفينج لأسفل أو العكس   لأن الموفينج بيكون نقطة دعم او مقاومة للسعر وكسره يعتبر اشاره قوية لعكس الاتجاه   ألف شكر يا استاذ ايمن وصبح صبح   وانت كمان يا مدحت باشا صبح صبح وخيرها في غيرها

 _مشكور على التوضيح يا احلى بوحه سلامي وسلامي الحار للأعزاء سمير وياميدو_

----------


## وليد الحلو

> ما شاء الله يا عم وليد الطريقة جميلة جدا وبسيطة جدا ويكفي انها منك انت يا قمر   واللي انا عملته مش تعديلات لا سمح الله .. مقدرش أعدل على حاجة لأساتذتي   دول شوية شخبطة وتنعكيش فراخ ومستني الناس الحلوة تشاركني فيها وتصححهالي   موفينج 40 مع موفينج 55 + مستويات 58 و 35 للأر إس أي   هبوط السعر تحت الموفينجات + حدوث التقاطع + المؤشر تحت مستوي 35 أر إس أي = بيع   صعود السعر فوق الموفينجات + حدوث التقاطع + المؤشر فوق مستوي 58 أر إس أي = شراء   شوفها كدا يا زعيم وجربها على فريم الأربع ساعات وقولي رأيك   و صبح صبح يا عم وليد

 صبج حبيبى شكرا على الشرح يا غالى بس ليا كام استفسار احب اناقشك فيهم   :Star:  ليه اخترت مستويات 58 و 35 للأر إس أي    :Star:  ليه موفينج 40 و 55 ..... ما هو لو اخترق موفينج 55 يبقى اكيد اخترق 40 .... ايه اللى هيضيفوا الموفينج 40  والنبى حطلى فى ردك شارتات و متأكلش بعقلى حلاوة زى ما عملت مع ولاد ابو اسماعيل   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## bo7a

> صبج حبيبى شكرا على الشرح يا غالى بس ليا كام استفسار احب اناقشك فيهم    ليه اخترت مستويات 58 و 35 للأر إس أي    ليه موفينج 40 و 55 ..... ما هو لو اخترق موفينج 55 يبقى اكيد اخترق 40 .... ايه اللى هيضيفوا الموفينج 40  والنبى حطلى فى ردك شارتات و متأكلش بعقلى حلاوة زى ما عملت مع ولاد ابو اسماعيل    ودى و تقديرى

 صباح العسل يا عم وليد   والله انا حاولت أجرب الطريقة بموفينج 55  مع مستوي 50  للار اس اي على أبو الأندال   ولكن لقيت ان فيه اشارات دخول كتير خاطئة رغم ان الشروط مكتلمة والسعر بيعكس ويضرب الاستوب   حاولت اعتمد على موفينج 40  مع موفينج 55  وطبعا أكيد طالما السعر اخترق موفينج 55  هيخترق موفينج 40   ولكن أنا اعتمدت على تقاطع الموفينجات وليس اختراق السعر فقط لهما   وبعد تطبيق الطريقة لقيت ان الاشارات الخاطئة بدأت تقل وعملت باك تيست ولقيت انها بقت افضل   ولكن برده فيه اشارات خاطئة ... اعتمدت على تغيير مستويات الار اس اي مستوي مستوي   ولقيت انه بيحترم مستوي 35  و  58  .. بس ما تسالنيش ليه الفروق دي   لأني جربت مستويات كتير ولقيت ان دي افضل مستويات ولما عملت الباك تيست لقيت ان الفرص كانت   أفضل بكتير وحققت نتائج ممتازة وهي فرصة واحدة بس اللي عكست معايا وضربت الاستوب   عموما أنا هارفق تشارتات بس عاوزك تجربها بنفسك يا استاذ وليد وتديني رأيك لأنه يهمني جدا

----------


## سمير صيام

معلش يا اخوانى انا مقصر معاكم عندى الباور سبلاى وغالبا البروسيسور ضربوا الحمد الله على كل حال ان شاء الله اخر النهار هتابع معاكم ان شاء الله

----------


## كريم الاسكندرانى

بعد اذن الاستاذ سمير 
اضافة بعض المؤشرات لتاكيد الدخول والخروج
الاحمر والازرق على الشارت : موفينج افريج 6 و 20 
مدمج الاستوكاستك مع ال rsi  
وارجو التعليق

----------


## كريم الاسكندرانى

ودة شارت تانى  
بدمج الماكد مع الاوسما لتاكيد الدخول مع السعر فوق خط الصفر او تحتة

----------


## كريم الاسكندرانى

انظر الشارت

----------


## *mard*

فى فرصة دخول فى الاسترالى / نيوزيلندى
على حسب الطريقة دخول صحيح مية فى المية ودا الشارت
ولا اية رايك يا استاذ سمير وانت يا عم بوحة

----------


## سمير صيام

> بعد اذن الاستاذ سمير 
> اضافة بعض المؤشرات لتاكيد الدخول والخروج
> الاحمر والازرق على الشارت : موفينج افريج 6 و 20 
> مدمج الاستوكاستك مع ال rsi  
> وارجو التعليق

 اخى الكريم الطريقة ناجحة ازود فيها ليه صحيح التقاطعات مفيدة احيانا لكن الطريقة باصلها على الباوند دولار تدبل لى راس مالى خلال 3-4 شهور لماذا ازيد مؤشرات واضيف ؟؟؟؟ حتى بعد الاضافة هيضرب برضه استوباتى يبقى ليه ازود مؤشرات وتقاطعات وانا عارف انها ايضا متاخرة بصراحة انا لا ارى داعى الزيادة فى الباوند دولار عن الموفنج و الار اس اى الا اذا كان هيفيدنى ومش عايز احول الطريقة الى تقاطع موفنجات اما المجنون فطريقة بوجة ارى انها ممتازة حسب الباك تست اللى عمله وان شاء الله بالليل يكون جهازى اتصلح يكون لنا مراجعة لها واعتمادها ان شاء الله  وحابب انوه انه لسه العملات الاخرى لم نعمل لها باك تست حتى لا يدخل احد على اى عملة اخرى

----------


## وليد الحلو

حبيبى بوحه لى عوده للمناقشه مساءا ان شاء الله  ابو سمرة حبيبى .... شوفت الرد اللى كتبته امبارح بليل اللى حطيت فيه المؤشرات   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## bo7a

> معلش يا اخوانى انا مقصر معاكم عندى الباور سبلاى وغالبا البروسيسور ضربوا الحمد الله على كل حال ان شاء الله اخر النهار هتابع معاكم ان شاء الله

 يبقي الجهاز أعطاك اشارة دخول للويندوز خاطئة   :012:   حمدا لله على السلامة وفداك مليون بروسيسور ومليون باور سبلاي   صبح صبح يا كبير حتتنا

----------


## simpa2000f

السلام عليكم  
ممكن تلقوا نظره على الشارت  
وبالذات مؤشر الرازري  ذو اللونين الاخضر والاحمر  ارى انها جيده مع موفينج 55  ومؤشر المومينتم وعده مؤشرات رايت انها ممتازه مع اللموفينج 55 واي خدمة انا مستعد ان ارفق كل المؤشرات  . عفوا ليس لدي خبره في الشرح

----------


## bo7a

> اخى الكريم  الطريقة ناجحة ازود فيها ليه صحيح التقاطعات مفيدة احيانا لكن الطريقة باصلها على الباوند دولار تدبل لى راس مالى خلال 3-4 شهور لماذا ازيد مؤشرات واضيف ؟؟؟؟ حتى بعد الاضافة هيضرب برضه استوباتى يبقى ليه ازود مؤشرات وتقاطعات وانا عارف انها ايضا متاخرة بصراحة انا لا ارى داعى الزيادة فى الباوند دولار عن الموفنج و الار اس اى الا اذا كان هيفيدنى ومش عايز احول الطريقة الى تقاطع موفنجات   وحابب انوه انه لسه العملات الاخرى لم نعمل لها باك تست حتى لا يدخل احد على اى عملة اخرى

 كلام عين العقل يا استاذنا .. الله يبارك فيك ويقويك   :Thumb:   ومنتظرين الباك تيست على باقي العملات علشان حبايبنا اللي بيشتغلوا بيها     

> اما المجنون فطريقة بوجة ارى انها ممتازة حسب الباك تست اللى عمله وان شاء الله بالليل يكون جهازى اتصلح يكون لنا مراجعة لها واعتمادها ان شاء الله

 يعني النتيجة بالليل .....  :Wub:   ياااااااارب أنجح في حاجة بقي مش هيبقي كله فشل في فشل كدا

----------


## bo7a

> حبيبى بوحه لى عوده للمناقشه مساءا ان شاء الله

 منتظرك باذن الله يا عم وليد ..... صبح صبح يا غالي   :Regular Smile:

----------


## mu7amd

مع احترامي وتقديري لكل الاعضاء في هذا الموضوع 
انا اول يوم اتابع هذا الموضوع لان كل مواضيع سمير تعجبني ومفيده
لكن الملاحظ في هذا الموضوع :
1- الاستاذ سمير صاحب الطريقة وهو الذي وضعها ولو كان محتاج من احد شارتات اضافية لكن هو وضعها من اصله
2- الكثير من الاعضاء يحاولون اضافة مؤشرات للمؤشرات الاساسية تبع سمير مما يجعل الدخول صعب في ان تتوافق جميع الشارتات
3- اذا كان في اي احد يبغى يضيف على الموضوع شارتات خاصه به فليفتح موضوع لوحده ويستعد للمناقشة .
4- المطوب هنا مناقشة سمير عن طريقته والاستفسار عن الاشياء الغامضه فيها مو تعديل واضافات لطريقته  
ولا انت رايك ايه يا بوحه

----------


## bo7a

> مع احترامي وتقديري لكل الاعضاء في هذا الموضوع 
> انا اول يوم اتابع هذا الموضوع لان كل مواضيع سمير تعجبني ومفيده
> لكن الملاحظ في هذا الموضوع :
> 1- الاستاذ سمير صاحب الطريقة وهو الذي وضعها ولو كان محتاج من احد شارتات اضافية لكن هو وضعها من اصله
> 2- الكثير من الاعضاء يحاولون اضافة مؤشرات للمؤشرات الاساسية تبع سمير مما يجعل الدخول صعب في ان تتوافق جميع الشارتات
> 3- اذا كان في اي احد يبغى يضيف على الموضوع شارتات خاصه به فليفتح موضوع لوحده ويستعد للمناقشة .
> 4- المطوب هنا مناقشة سمير عن طريقته والاستفسار عن الاشياء الغامضه فيها مو تعديل واضافات لطريقته  
> ولا انت رايك ايه يا بوحه

 استاذ محمد .... الله يبارك فيك   أنا أول مشاركة ليا بالموضوع كانت مساعدة مني لأخويا سمير في طريقته وأرفقت شارتات بطريقته   مساعدة مني له في عمل باك تيست علشان نشوف نتائج الطريقة   ولما أنا حاولت أجرب نفس الطريقة على الباوند ين لقيت انه محتاج معاملة خاصة وانت عارف معاه شهادة معاملة خاصة   دايما مخالف في كل شئ عن باقي العملات   وأنا اللي عملته شوية شخبطة وحاش لله اني أقول تعديل علي طريقة أخويا سمير   لو الشخبطة دي نفعت وطلعت سليمة هتنزل تبع طريقة عمنا سمير بكل تأكيد ولو ما نفعتش يا دار ما دخلك شر   ونشطبها ونشتغل على العملات الأخري فقط أو نشتغل بالطريقة المبسطة على المجنون كمان   شكرا على ردك الطيب يا طيب

----------


## سمير صيام

> مع احترامي وتقديري لكل الاعضاء في هذا الموضوع 
> انا اول يوم اتابع هذا الموضوع لان كل مواضيع سمير تعجبني ومفيده
> لكن الملاحظ في هذا الموضوع :
> 1- الاستاذ سمير صاحب الطريقة وهو الذي وضعها ولو كان محتاج من احد شارتات اضافية لكن هو وضعها من اصله
> 2- الكثير من الاعضاء يحاولون اضافة مؤشرات للمؤشرات الاساسية تبع سمير مما يجعل الدخول صعب في ان تتوافق جميع الشارتات
> 3- اذا كان في اي احد يبغى يضيف على الموضوع شارتات خاصه به فليفتح موضوع لوحده ويستعد للمناقشة .
> 4- المطوب هنا مناقشة سمير عن طريقته والاستفسار عن الاشياء الغامضه فيها مو تعديل واضافات لطريقته  
> ولا انت رايك ايه يا بوحه

 اهلا بك اخى محمود انا طبعا ارحب باى تعديل يتوافق مع الطريقة ويحافظ على بساطتها والطريقة دى ببساطنها بقول مافيش خسارة واتحدى حد يقولى الطريقة باقتراحى الاصلى للباوند انها تكون خاسرة بالعكس ناجحة وناجحة جدا وبسيطة جدا وسهلة جدا وتنفع المحترف والمبتدئ  لكن عشان ازود مؤشرات لمجرد الزيادة فلا اتفق معه لكن بوحة لما عدل على المجنون وانا لم معملتش له باك تست بعد على الموفنج فقط ومع ذلك اقتنعت بتعديله وخصوصا انه صفقة واحدة خاسرة فى سنتين  يبقى عايزين ايه تانى اصل المؤشرات دى ادمان صدقنى فى ناس بتحب الاطمئنان انها تزود شوية مؤشرات للتاكيد  عموما احنا هنجرب لايف مع اول فرصة للباوند يكسر فيها الموفنح ونتابع ونشوف

----------


## سمير صيام

عم وليد يا حلو  ان شاء الله بالليل اكون ضبطت الجهاز واتابع معاك واشوف مؤشراتك ان شاء الله

----------


## mu7amd

> استاذ محمد .... الله يبارك فيك   أنا أول مشاركة ليا بالموضوع كانت مساعدة مني لأخويا سمير في طريقته وأرفقت شارتات بطريقته   مساعدة مني له في عمل باك تيست علشان نشوف نتائج الطريقة   ولما أنا حاولت أجرب نفس الطريقة على الباوند ين لقيت انه محتاج معاملة خاصة وانت عارف معاه شهادة معاملة خاصة   دايما مخالف في كل شئ عن باقي العملات   وأنا اللي عملته شوية شخبطة وحاش لله اني أقول تعديل علي طريقة أخويا سمير   لو الشخبطة دي نفعت وطلعت سليمة هتنزل تبع طريقة عمنا سمير بكل تأكيد ولو ما نفعتش يا دار ما دخلك شر   ونشطبها ونشتغل على العملات الأخري فقط أو نشتغل بالطريقة المبسطة على المجنون كمان   شكرا على ردك الطيب يا طيب

 اخويا بوحه انت فهمتني غلط انت مشاركاتك فيها الفايده وانا لم ذكرت اسمك كنت اريد منك تاد او رفض لكلامي فقط
وانا ما جبرني ان اكتب هذا الكلام الا اني ضعت وصرت اقراء مشاركات تخرجني من الموضوع الاصلي والكلام ليس موجه لك انت ولا وليد الحلو الكلام موجه للذين اضافو شارتات وخطوط زياده حتى صار المؤشر  زي السلطه من كثر الالوان

----------


## كريم الاسكندرانى

> مع احترامي وتقديري لكل الاعضاء في هذا الموضوع 
> انا اول يوم اتابع هذا الموضوع لان كل مواضيع سمير تعجبني ومفيده
> لكن الملاحظ في هذا الموضوع :
> 1- الاستاذ سمير صاحب الطريقة وهو الذي وضعها ولو كان محتاج من احد شارتات اضافية لكن هو وضعها من اصله
> 2- الكثير من الاعضاء يحاولون اضافة مؤشرات للمؤشرات الاساسية تبع سمير مما يجعل الدخول صعب في ان تتوافق جميع الشارتات
> 3- اذا كان في اي احد يبغى يضيف على الموضوع شارتات خاصه به فليفتح موضوع لوحده ويستعد للمناقشة .
> 4- المطوب هنا مناقشة سمير عن طريقته والاستفسار عن الاشياء الغامضه فيها مو تعديل واضافات لطريقته  
> ولا انت رايك ايه يا بوحه

  
اخى الكريم 
لو اخدت بالك اول ما اتكلمت قلت : بعد اذن الاستاذ سمير 
ولا اقصد التعديل على الطريقة انما الاضافة
ومن حقك تاخد بيها او لا  
وزى ما انت قلت الطريقة للاستاذ سمير..وهو من لة الحق بالتعديل عليها  وايضا هو من لة الحق فى الرد على الاعضاء وليس احد اخر..واظن انة رد ردا جميلا ومهذبا  (ومن يريد ان يضيف على الموضوع فليفتح موضوع لوحدة):::::بقى دة معقول ..!!!   اخى الكريم لاداعى لهذة الاسلوب العصبى فى الحوار..اننا هنا لنتعلم...والوصول الى طريقة مضمونة بنسبة كبيرة للمتاجرة..  ربنا يوفقك  تحياتى

----------


## كريم الاسكندرانى

> استاذ محمد .... الله يبارك فيك   أنا أول مشاركة ليا بالموضوع كانت مساعدة مني لأخويا سمير في طريقته وأرفقت شارتات بطريقته   مساعدة مني له في عمل باك تيست علشان نشوف نتائج الطريقة   ولما أنا حاولت أجرب نفس الطريقة على الباوند ين لقيت انه محتاج معاملة خاصة وانت عارف معاه شهادة معاملة خاصة   دايما مخالف في كل شئ عن باقي العملات   وأنا اللي عملته شوية شخبطة وحاش لله اني أقول تعديل علي طريقة أخويا سمير   لو الشخبطة دي نفعت وطلعت سليمة هتنزل تبع طريقة عمنا سمير بكل تأكيد ولو ما نفعتش يا دار ما دخلك شر   ونشطبها ونشتغل على العملات الأخري فقط أو نشتغل بالطريقة المبسطة على المجنون كمان   شكرا على ردك الطيب يا طيب

  
اخى/  بوحة 
(مش عرف انت بوحة بتاع برامج نت ولا لأ) 
اخى محمد لايقصدك انت بكلامة ..انما يقصدنى انا لانى وضعت مؤشرات اضافية  
تحياتى

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخى الكريم 
> لو اخدت بالك اول ما اتكلمت قلت : بعد اذن الاستاذ سمير 
> ولا اقصد التعديل على الطريقة انما الاضافة
> ومن حقك تاخد بيها او لا  
> وزى ما انت قلت الطريقة للاستاذ سمير..وهو من لة الحق بالتعديل عليها  وايضا هو من لة الحق فى الرد على الاعضاء وليس احد اخر..واظن انة رد ردا جميلا ومهذبا  (ومن يريد ان يضيف على الموضوع فليفتح موضوع لوحدة):::::بقى دة معقول ..!!!   اخى الكريم لاداعى لهذة الاسلوب العصبى فى الحوار..اننا هنا لنتعلم...والوصول الى طريقة مضمونة بنسبة كبيرة للمتاجرة..  ربنا يوفقك  تحياتى

 حصل خير عم كريم وادى بوسة فوق راسك كمان الاخ محمود يمكن خايف ان الموضوع يتوه فيه من التعديللات عموما يا اخوانى الطريقة قابلة للتعديل طبعا ولا شئ هناك مسلم به 100% لكن انا وجهة نظرى ان الموفنج لوحده على الباوند دولار حقق 1475 نقطة فى ستة شهوربعقد واحد  ومع ادارة مالية بسيطة ولو حتى بدا بعقدين من اصل الف دولار صدقنى النتيجة هتعجبك جدا جدا جدا  وعشان اكون صادق معاك انا هدخل بيها على حسابى الحقيقى ولاقتناعى بيها وببساطتها    تحياتى ياغالى

----------


## bo7a

> اخى/ بوحة 
> (مش عرف انت بوحة بتاع برامج نت ولا لأ) 
> اخى محمد لايقصدك انت بكلامة ..انما يقصدنى انا لانى وضعت مؤشرات اضافية  
> تحياتى

 صبح صبح يا عم كريم ...... حصل خير ومفيش مشاكل خالص   وأنا مش بوحه بتاع برامج نت ..... بس لو عاوزني أكون هو أنا تحت امرك   صبح صبح يا حاج وما تزعلش ..  الاستاذ محمد يهمه ان الموضوع يكون مبسط زي ما هو   وانت مؤشراتك فوق راسي وجوا عيوني ياقمر .. ويكفي رد الاستاذ سمير عليك

----------


## كريم الاسكندرانى

> حصل خير عم كريم وادى بوسة فوق راسك كمان  الاخ محمود يمكن خايف ان الموضوع يتوه فيه من التعديللات عموما يا اخوانى الطريقة قابلة للتعديل طبعا ولا شئ هناك مسلم به 100% لكن انا وجهة نظرى ان الموفنج لوحده على الباوند دولار حقق 1475 نقطة فى ستة شهوربعقد واحد ومع ادارة مالية بسيطة ولو حتى بدا بعقدين من اصل الف دولار صدقنى النتيجة هتعجبك جدا جدا جدا  وعشان اكون صادق معاك انا هدخل بيها على حسابى الحقيقى ولاقتناعى بيها وببساطتها    تحياتى ياغالى

  
البوسة مش حتنفع لانها حتزحلق من على راسى ( لانى اصلع) 
استاذى سمير : دة مجرد سؤ تفاهم لا اكثر ولا اقل ..واحنا هنا اعضاء فى المنتدى ..واخوه داخل المواضيع... 
تحياتى

----------


## mu7amd

يبدو والله اعلم انه صار هناك سوء تفاهم من الاعضاء لموضوعي
انا قصدي ان المؤشرات تبقى سهله وبسيطه من غير اي تعقيد
وعلى العموم انا اسف اذا اسئت لاي احد من غير قصد او عن قصد وما صار الا خير 
والخلاف لا يفسد للود قضية

----------


## bo7a

> يبدو والله اعلم انه صار هناك سوء تفاهم من الاعضاء لموضوعي
> انا قصدي ان المؤشرات تبقى سهله وبسيطه من غير اي تعقيد
> وعلى العموم انا اسف اذا اسئت لاي احد من غير قصد او عن قصد وما صار الا خير 
> والخلاف لا يفسد للود قضية

 يا نهار ابيض يا استاذ محمد .. مفيش حاجة يا راجل يا طيب تستاهل الكلام الكبير دا   حصل خير وصلي على رسول الله مفيش اي مشكلة وصبح صبح

----------


## mu7amd

طيب علشان ارضى يابوحه لازم تلخص لنا الموضوع في ملف علشان يمكننا الاستفاده منه
وصبح صبح يا عم

----------


## bo7a

> طيب علشان ارضى يابوحه لازم تلخص لنا الموضوع في ملف علشان يمكننا الاستفاده منه
> وصبح صبح يا عم

 وأنا تحت أمرك طالما كدا يرضيك   بس مستني الدكتور سمير يصححلي الامتحان ويشوف اذا كنت هجيب تقدير أو هشيل المادة   اذا تقدير ان شاء الله هعمل الطريقة كاملة ان شاء الله في ملف واحد ومرفق معها الشارتات كمان   وهخلي الاستاذ سمير يعمل تعديل للبوست الاول ويحطه فيها علشان يسهل على الناس شوية   وصبح صبح يا استاذ محمد ... بالتوفيق يا قمر

----------


## سمير صيام

الحمد الله الجهاز اتصلح  ان شاء الله هعمل مقارنة بين الطريقة الاصلية وبين طريقة بوحة طبعا ليس اعتراضا على طريقة بوحة لكن تاكيدا لها ان شاء الله وساوافيكم بالنتائج ليلا ان شاء الله

----------


## الفقير الى الله

> يا نهار ابيض يا استاذ محمد .. مفيش حاجة يا راجل يا طيب تستاهل الكلام الكبير دا    حصل خير وصلي على رسول الله مفيش اي مشكلة وصبح صبح

 والله الذي لا اله الا هو يا بوحه انك بتكبر في نظري يوم بعد يوم ...........  خفه دم وروح رياضيه عاليه واخلاق   ربنا يبارك فيك

----------


## bo7a

> والله الذي لا اله الا هو يا بوحه انك بتكبر في نظري يوم بعد يوم ...........  خفه دم وروح رياضيه عاليه واخلاق   ربنا يبارك فيك

 الله يبارك فيك يا زعيم ... والله دا بس من زوقك وكرم أخلاقك يا غالي   ربنا يوفقنا جميعا باذن الله   :Smile:   وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> الحمد الله الجهاز اتصلح   ان شاء الله هعمل مقارنة بين الطريقة الاصلية وبين طريقة بوحة طبعا ليس اعتراضا على طريقة بوحة لكن تاكيدا لها ان شاء الله وساوافيكم بالنتائج ليلا ان شاء الله

 الحمد لله ان الجهاز اتصلح وعود أحمد يا استاذنا وأنا بانتظار النتيجة على أحر من الجمر   :Compress:

----------


## ايمن العقرباوي

> الحمد الله الجهاز اتصلح   ان شاء الله هعمل مقارنة بين الطريقة الاصلية وبين طريقة بوحة طبعا ليس اعتراضا على طريقة بوحة لكن تاكيدا لها ان شاء الله وساوافيكم بالنتائج ليلا ان شاء الله

 _حبيبي ابو عبد الرحمن بما انك سهران سهران ايش رايك تجربنا الطريقة على الملكي صحيح انه يمكن يعطيك خلال السنه فرصة دخول لكن نجرب ونشوف_

----------


## سمير صيام

> _حبيبي ابو عبد الرحمن بما انك سهران سهران ايش رايك تجربنا الطريقة على الملكي صحيح انه يمكن يعطيك خلال السنه فرصة دخول لكن نجرب ونشوف_

 يا هلا ويا مراحب
عنيا ياغالى هراجعها على الملكى وعدة عملات عشان نحدد اى العملات الافضل

----------


## alhaidary

بعد قراءتي للصفحات الخمس عشرة لا يسعني  إلا أن أذهب إلى السوق وأشتري قبَّعةًً   ثمَّ أرفعها إحتراماً وتقديراً للأستاذين الكبيرين   والأخوين العزيزين سمير صيام وبوحة   وذلك لتقديمهما أفضل موضوعٍ مرَّ على المنتدى  حسب رأيي فجزاهما اللهُ خير الجزاء وبارك   فيهما وفي ذريَّتهما ورزقهما الفردوس الأعلى   من الجنَّة

----------


## من يرحمني

صباح الخير  ليست من عادتي المشاركة بمجاملة منعآ للتشتت وتثقيل الصفحات ولكن وجدت نفسي منساقة إليها لعدة أسباب:  = جمال وقوة الطريقة الأصلية (أثق بكلام صاحبها) = حب الأستاذ سمير لمساعدة الآخرين (كعادته) = كرم أخلاق الأخ الكريم بوحا (بشكل أنيق ومميز)  = عدم وجود مهاترات ونقاشات جانبية كثيرآ ما أضرت بالمواضيع (عمل إحترافي)  شكرآ للكل

----------


## bo7a

> بعد قراءتي للصفحات الخمس عشرة لا يسعني  إلا أن أذهب إلى السوق وأشتري قبَّعةًً   ثمَّ أرفعها إحتراماً وتقديراً للأستاذين الكبيرين   والأخوين العزيزين سمير صيام وبوحة   وذلك لتقديمهما أفضل موضوعٍ مرَّ على المنتدى  حسب رأيي فجزاهما اللهُ خير الجزاء وبارك   فيهما وفي ذريَّتهما ورزقهما الفردوس الأعلى    من الجنَّة

 الله يبارك فيك يا استاذنا .. وتسلملي علي الاطراء الجميل دا  وتسلم قبعتك يا زعيم   انت اللي تستاهل والله كل خير على كرم أخلاقك وطيبتك وكلامك الجميل العذب   الله يبارك فيك ويرزقك رزق طيب حلال

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> الله يبارك فيك يا استاذنا .. وتسلملي علي الاطراء الجميل دا وتسلم قبعتك يا زعيم   انت اللي تستاهل والله كل خير على كرم أخلاقك وطيبتك وكلامك الجميل العذب    الله يبارك فيك ويرزقك رزق طيب حلال

 يا عم  اليوم رايحين علي المجنون يا باشا

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الخير  ليست من عادتي المشاركة بمجاملة منعآ للتشتت وتثقيل الصفحات ولكن وجدت نفسي منساقة إليها لعدة أسباب:  = جمال وقوة الطريقة الأصلية (أثق بكلام صاحبها) = حب الأستاذ سمير لمساعدة الآخرين (كعادته) = كرم أخلاق الأخ الكريم بوحا (بشكل أنيق ومميز)  = عدم وجود مهاترات ونقاشات جانبية كثيرآ ما أضرت بالمواضيع (عمل إحترافي)   شكرآ للكل

 الله يبارك فيكي ويكرمك يا ست الكل .... نورتي موضوع أخونا سمير بوجودك ورأيك الطيب المحترم   والاستاذ سمير يستاهل كل خير والله لحبه لاخوانه وحب اخوانه له ربنا يبارك فيه   وربنا يوفق الجميع بفضله وكرمه

----------


## bo7a

> يا عم اليوم رايحين علي المجنون يا باشا

 باذن الله .... والليله عيد ... وصبح صبح

----------


## ابن المدينة

> باذن الله .... والليله عيد ... وصبح صبح

     أخي الكريم  بوحه   تصدق لما اشوف مشاركاتك افرح وأزعل في نفس الوقت

----------


## bo7a

> أخي الكريم بوحه   تصدق لما اشوف مشاركاتك افرح وأزعل في نفس الوقت[/center]

 يا خبر أبيض   :Ohmy:   ليه بس يا عم ابو عتريس ..... ايه اللي بيزعلك بس وانا ما اكتبوش خالص   :Wub:   يارب ما تزعل عمرك وتبقي دايما فرحان

----------


## ابن المدينة

> يا خبر أبيض     ليه بس يا عم ابو عتريس ..... ايه اللي بيزعلك بس وانا ما اكتبوش خالص    يارب ما تزعل عمرك وتبقي دايما فرحان

   مش المشكلة في كتاباتك   المشكلة أني لما اشوف مشاركاتك أو حتى أسمك  أتذكر  أيام  اللمبي وعوكل  وبوحه وكتكوت والقاهرة والليل  وأفرح  :18:    ثم أتذكر   أني هذا الصيف  سأغيب عن القاهرة  وأزعل  :Cry Smile:

----------


## bo7a

> مش المشكلة في كتاباتك   المشكلة أني لما اشوف مشاركاتك أو حتى أسمك  أتذكر  أيام  اللمبي وعوكل  وبوحه وكتكوت والقاهرة والليل  وأفرح    ثم أتذكر   أني هذا الصيف  سأغيب عن القاهرة  وأزعل [/center]

 خلاص يا سيدي ولا تزعل نفسك .. قولي انت هتبقي فين وأنا أجيبلك الشلة دي كلها وأجيلك لحدك   احنا ما يرضيناش زعلك أبدا

----------


## ابن المدينة

> خلاص يا سيدي ولا تزعل نفسك .. قولي انت هتبقي فين وأنا أجيبلك الشلة دي كلها وأجيلك لحدك     احنا ما يرضيناش زعلك أبدا

    طيب ياسيدي  انا في إنتظاركم أنت والشلة اليوم الساعة 8 مساءً  المكان  المدينة المنورة

----------


## bo7a

> طيب ياسيدي  انا في إنتظاركم أنت والشلة اليوم الساعة 8 مساءً  المكان  المدينة المنورة[/center]

 يارب أمين .... نفسي أزور المدينة المنورة   يارب تكون كاتبهالي قبل ما أموت وكمان علشان أزور حبيبي أبو عتريس   صبح صبح يا عم الحاج

----------


## ابن المدينة

> يارب أمين .... نفسي أزور المدينة المنورة    يارب تكون كاتبهالي قبل ما أموت وكمان علشان أزور حبيبي أبو عتريس    صبح صبح يا عم الحاج

    حياك الله  وبس خلاص  وكذا خرجنا عن الموضوع   ومش عاوزين كروت صفراء وحمراء قدامنا ماتش مع الباوند اليوم  سلام

----------


## ايمن العقرباوي

_اذن لنرجع للموضوع ما رايكم بهذه الفرصة_

----------


## ايمن العقرباوي

وهذه ايضا

----------


## ابن المدينة

أخي الكريم   أيمن العقرباوي  الشروط أنطبقت على الفرص المرفقه  لكن الاستراتيجية لم تختبر إلا على الباوند والمجنون حتى الان  وننتظر عمل باك تيست لها على بقية الأزواج لنحتار من يرافق الباوند والمجنون  وهذا لا يمنع من متابعة هذه الفرص لتكون من ضمن الاختبار

----------


## بشير

صباح الخير اخواني الكرام هل الاستراتيجية جُربت على أزواج أُخرى غير الباوند حاولت اعمل باك تست يدوي هل ممكن تكون فترات الاخبار واضطراب السوق يعكس فيها الزوج تحياتي بارك الله فيكم

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> أخي الكريم   أيمن العقرباوي  الشروط أنطبقت على الفرص المرفقه  لكن الاستراتيجية لم تختبر إلا على الباوند والمجنون حتى الان  وننتظر عمل باك تيست لها على بقية الأزواج لنحتار من يرافق الباوند والمجنون  وهذا لا يمنع من متابعة هذه الفرص لتكون من ضمن الاختبار

 انا وين ما روح القيك شو القصة ما شا الله علي النشاط

----------


## ايمن العقرباوي

> أخي الكريم   أيمن العقرباوي  الشروط أنطبقت على الفرص المرفقه  لكن الاستراتيجية لم تختبر إلا على الباوند والمجنون حتى الان  وننتظر عمل باك تيست لها على بقية الأزواج لنحتار من يرافق الباوند والمجنون  وهذا لا يمنع من متابعة هذه الفرص لتكون من ضمن الاختبار

 _مشكور حبيبي ابو عتريس على التنويه ونرجو من الاحبة اختبارها على الملكي الزوج الذي من خلاله تبعد عنك شبح المارجن كول_

----------


## بشير

> وهذه ايضا

 صباح الخير أخي الكريم ايمن أخونا سمير نبه على الاختراق من الاسفل للأعلى وهذا ما لم يحدث في هذه الفرصة أعني اليورو باوند ولك تحيتي

----------


## ابن المدينة

> انا وين ما روح القيك شو القصة ما شا الله علي النشاط

 مش نشاط ولا حاجه  أصله انا بدور على الباوند تحت 2 دولار  ولعلي أجده في أي مشاركة هنا ولا هناك  وإن شاء الله اليوم أشوفه في افكسول

----------


## سمير صيام

> بالحقيقة أستاذ سمير .. مش عارف شو أقلك ع الأبداع دا .. وأنت بوحه .. أكثر من رائع .. جزاكم الله كل خير .. وألف شكر لأخي دبي ع المؤشر الرائع .. ومتابع معاكم أنشالله ..

 تسلم يارب ومنتظرين متابعتك

----------


## سمير صيام

> بارك الله فيك اخي سمير فانت سباق للخير دائما  
> هل تعلم ان لدي اشتراك في المنتادى منذ مده ليست بالقصيره لكن بطء الاتصال لدي يعيق مشاركاتي ونسيت كلمة المرور لكن بعدما قرأت موضوعك تحمست لاستعادتها فقط للأقدم لك شكري على مجهوداتك الضخمه التي تساعد بها اخوانك .
> ولا ننسى بوحه فاكهة المنتدى ونحلته التي لاتقر من موضوع مفيد الى اخر واسهامات رائعه .
> على فكره اخي سمير كنت افكر بتطوير استراتيجيتك القديمه (سمير فايبو ) التي وضعت ارقامها من جديد ثم توقفت بحثا عن تطوير او اختصار لكن يبدو ان موضوعك هذا سيشغلني اكثر لانه لايختص بالحسابا ت الكبيره فقط وسهولة الفكره ولاأخفيك بانني استغليت الاجازه واخذت اراجع الشارت ووجدت فرصا هائله للشهر الماضي فقط وعلى اغلب العملات .
> بارك الله فيك وجعلها في موازين اعمالك .

 اهلا بك اخى واقعى
ليه بطلت التطوير ياريت اذا كان التطوير يفيد الطريقة عموما انا زى ما قلتلك فى الخليجى هو افضل شئ الدخول مع الترند ولكن محتاجة تجربى وضبط
واهلا بيك معانا

----------


## سمير صيام

> الف شكرا للأستاذ سمير والأستاذ بوحه على المساعدة والأستاذ أبو على بس فى نقطة مهمة هنشتغل على فريم الساعة ولا 4 ساعات

 اهلا بك 
الاربع ساعات ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> بعد قراءتي للصفحات الخمس عشرة لا يسعني  إلا أن أذهب إلى السوق وأشتري قبَّعةًً   ثمَّ أرفعها إحتراماً وتقديراً للأستاذين الكبيرين   والأخوين العزيزين سمير صيام وبوحة   وذلك لتقديمهما أفضل موضوعٍ مرَّ على المنتدى  حسب رأيي فجزاهما اللهُ خير الجزاء وبارك   فيهما وفي ذريَّتهما ورزقهما الفردوس الأعلى   من الجنَّة

 جزاك الله خير اخى الحيدرى
بالنسبة انه افضل موضووع طبعا فى مواضيع كتيرة كويسة لكن كطريقة انا متفق معاك انها بسيطة جدا 
تقبل ودى

----------


## سمير صيام

> صباح الخير  ليست من عادتي المشاركة بمجاملة منعآ للتشتت وتثقيل الصفحات ولكن وجدت نفسي منساقة إليها لعدة أسباب:  = جمال وقوة الطريقة الأصلية (أثق بكلام صاحبها) = حب الأستاذ سمير لمساعدة الآخرين (كعادته) = كرم أخلاق الأخ الكريم بوحا (بشكل أنيق ومميز)  = عدم وجود مهاترات ونقاشات جانبية كثيرآ ما أضرت بالمواضيع (عمل إحترافي)  شكرآ للكل

 اهلا بيكى يا استاذة
شكرا ليكى وان شاء الله تكون الطريقة مفهومة وننتظر متابعتك معانا

----------


## سمير صيام

> _اذن لنرجع للموضوع ما رايكم بهذه الفرصة_

  

> وهذه ايضا

 يا هلا يا استاذى الغالى
الفرص صحيحة
بس انا لسه هعمل فعلا باك تست لعدة عملات عشان نعرف هل هى مربجة معهم زى الباوند ام لا وان شاء الله تكون مربحة 
تقبل ودى ياغالى

----------


## ابن المدينة

الباوند فرنك عليه فرصة بيع  لكن هل تنطبق عليه الاستراتيجية

----------


## سمير صيام

> صباح الخير اخواني الكرام هل الاستراتيجية جُربت على أزواج أُخرى غير الباوند حاولت اعمل باك تست يدوي هل ممكن تكون فترات الاخبار واضطراب السوق يعكس فيها الزوج تحياتي بارك الله فيكم

 اهلا بيك اخى بشير بالنسبة للباقى الازواج ان شاء الله هبدا فيها اليوم  طبعا الباك تست يشمل اوقات الاخبار طبعا وقد يعكس الصفقات وقتها وممكن يكون مع اتجاه الصفقة

----------


## سمير صيام

> الباوند فرنك عليه فرصة بيع  لكن هل تنطبق عليه الاستراتيجية

 ان شاء الله نتابعها ديمو هى شروطها صحيحة وندخله من ضمن اللستة للباك تست ان شاء الله 
من تجارب التحليل الفنى اقوى الفرص للموفنج 55 هى التى تتوافق مع كسر الترند او مستويات الفايبوناتشى 38 او 61
بتكون نسب نجاحها اعلى كثيرا ومع كل العملات

----------


## jedawy

اشكرك اخى سمير على هذا الجهد الرائع وانا متابع معك فى صمت ومعجب بك جدا وربنا يكرمك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ويجعلك دائما من الرابحين فى الدنيا والاخرة

----------


## Abozoz

الأخــــوة الأفاضــــل أسعد اللــــه أوقاتكم كنت اراقب بصمت هذا الآبـــداع ، والتعاون وكان لا بـــد لى من مداخلــه فعجزت  وكانت هذه الهديـــة لكم  ملف Word حتى يوم 10-7-2007 ارجو ان يستفيد منه الجميع الى الأمــــام اخوكم د.قمـــر

----------


## mu7amd

> الأخــــوة الأفاضــــل  أسعد اللــــه أوقاتكم كنت اراقب بصمت هذا الآبـــداع ، والتعاون وكان لا بـــد لى من مداخلــه فعجزت  وكانت هذه الهديـــة لكم  ملف Word حتى يوم 10-7-2007 ارجو ان يستفيد منه الجميع الى الأمــــام اخوكم  د.قمـــر

 فين الهديه يا عم

----------


## Abozoz

> فين الهديه يا عم

 وصلت إن شاء اللـــه مبروكه عليك كان في مشكله بالتحميل عذرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> اشكرك اخى سمير على هذا الجهد الرائع وانا متابع معك فى صمت ومعجب بك جدا وربنا يكرمك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ويجعلك دائما من الرابحين فى الدنيا والاخرة

 الله يبارك فيك ويكرمك يارب

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخــــوة الأفاضــــل أسعد اللــــه أوقاتكم كنت اراقب بصمت هذا الآبـــداع ، والتعاون وكان لا بـــد لى من مداخلــه فعجزت  وكانت هذه الهديـــة لكم  ملف Word حتى يوم 10-7-2007 ارجو ان يستفيد منه الجميع الى الأمــــام اخوكم د.قمـــر

 تسلم ايديك يا دكتور 
جزاك الله خير يارب

----------


## ايمن العقرباوي

> يا هلا يا استاذى الغالى  الفرص صحيحة بس انا لسه هعمل فعلا باك تست لعدة عملات عشان نعرف هل هى مربجة معهم زى الباوند ام لا وان شاء الله تكون مربحة  تقبل ودى ياغالى

 _مشكور يا غالي وننتظر ابداعاتك_

----------


## وائل زكي

ما شاء الله 
كل دي صفحات في يومين 
مبروك للمنتدى الموضوع
ومبروك للمنتدى سمير صيام انا عارف انها جاية متأخرة سنين بس الصراحة كان لازم اقولها

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما شاء الله 
> كل دي صفحات في يومين 
> مبروك للمنتدى الموضوع
> ومبروك للمنتدى سمير صيام انا عارف انها جاية متأخرة سنين بس الصراحة كان لازم اقولها

 اهلا بيك اخى وائل 
وان شاء الله ننتظر تواصلك معانا

----------


## aboali

اخى بوحه  ارجو متابعة هذه الفرصه لانها على وشك تحقيق كل الشروط

----------


## aboali

باقى تقاطع موفينج40 مع55

----------


## medhat 2007

يا استاذ سمير سؤال لو سمحت 
بالنسبة للفرصة اللى عرضها الاخ ابو على  لى استفسار 
خط 40 قطع الشمعة على فريم الاربع ساعات من بدرى و فعلا اتجه السعر نزولا و الشمعة اللى بعدها خط 55 قطعاه برده و لكن فى الزيل و بعد كدا الشمعة التى تليها قطعها فى الجسم و نزل خط rsi تحت الخمسن و دلوقتى احنا مستنين الخطين يتقطعوا 
كدا احنا اتاخرنا اوى فى دخول الفرصة دى مش كدا و لا حضرتك رايك ايه                                      و نفس السؤال موجه للاخ الكريم ابو على

----------


## الغلبان

الي عاوز يعرض طريقة او استراتيجية بأمانة وإخلاص ودون أسرار ... ودون أي نوع من أنواع الألغاز يستيطع أن يتبع طريقة هذا الرجل ..   سمير صيام    :Thumb:

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخى بوحه  ارجو متابعة هذه الفرصه لانها على وشك تحقيق كل الشروط

  

> باقى تقاطع موفينج40 مع55

  

> يا استاذ سمير سؤال لو سمحت 
> بالنسبة للفرصة اللى عرضها الاخ ابو على  لى استفسار 
> خط 40 قطع الشمعة على فريم الاربع ساعات من بدرى و فعلا اتجه السعر نزولا و الشمعة اللى بعدها خط 55 قطعاه برده و لكن فى الزيل و بعد كدا الشمعة التى تليها قطعها فى الجسم و نزل خط rsi تحت الخمسن و دلوقتى احنا مستنين الخطين يتقطعوا 
> كدا احنا اتاخرنا اوى فى دخول الفرصة دى مش كدا و لا حضرتك رايك ايه                                      و نفس السؤال موجه للاخ الكريم ابو على

 اولا احنا فى مرحلة التجربة ديمو
ثانيا يمكن الدخول بعد اختراق موفنج 40 و 55 ومش لازم تنتظر التقاطع حسب رؤيتى للباك تست

----------


## سمير صيام

> الي عاوز يعرض طريقة او استراتيجية بأمانة وإخلاص ودون أسرار ... ودون أي نوع من أنواع الألغاز يستيطع أن يتبع طريقة هذا الرجل ..   سمير صيام

 
هلا ياغالى 
انا تلميذ فى مدرسة الفوركس ومجهودى هو اقل مجهود عن اخوة كثير
ربنا يكرمنا ويرزقنا جميعا

----------


## أبومحمود

أخي سمير    مشارك معاكم بالمؤشر المرفق    يعطي تنبيه   سهم   +  صوت   عند تأكيد تقاطع خط  40    مع خط  55   مرفق  المؤشر الأصل + التعديل    ومفتوح ليسهل للأخوان تعديله  حسب الحاجة .. وعشان بوحة يخف شوية عن الأرموطي ..

----------


## ahmoo12

أنا من رأى أنتظار التقاطع  وأعملوا باك تست على الأسبوع اللى فات ويقرر

----------


## aboali

بالنسبه لباك تيست اللى عامله  بوحه على المجنون فعلا انتظار تقاطع الموفينج ال40 مع55 بيدخلنا الفرصه متاخر لاكنها على حسب كلامه انها بتكون امنه بالنسبه اعلى لان المجنون حركته سريعه وممكن يغير اتجاه بسرعه برضه وشوف كده انت واعمل باك تيست لها لاكن مع تقاطع الموفينج ال40 مع55 تكون افضل ونسبه نجاحها اكتر
لاكنها لو كانت على الباوند كانت ولا احلى منها فرصه
الكلام الاخير لاستاذى الكريم  سمير صيام

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير    مشارك معاكم بالمؤشر المرفق    يعطي تنبيه   سهم   +  صوت   عند تأكيد تقاطع خط  40    مع خط  55   مرفق  المؤشر الأصل + التعديل    ومفتوح ليسهل للأخوان تعديله  حسب الحاجة .. وعشان بوحة يخف شوية عن الأرموطي ..

 تسلم ايديك ياغالى
الفرصة محققة الان 140 نقطة على المجنون

----------


## سمير صيام

> أنا من رأى أنتظار التقاطع  وأعملوا باك تست على الأسبوع اللى فات ويقرر

  

> بالنسبه لباك تيست اللى عامله  بوحه على المجنون فعلا انتظار تقاطع الموفينج ال40 مع55 بيدخلنا الفرصه متاخر لاكنها على حسب كلامه انها بتكون امنه بالنسبه اعلى لان المجنون حركته سريعه وممكن يغير اتجاه بسرعه برضه وشوف كده انت واعمل باك تيست لها لاكن مع تقاطع الموفينج ال40 مع55 تكون افضل ونسبه نجاحها اكتر
> لاكنها لو كانت على الباوند كانت ولا احلى منها فرصه
> الكلام الاخير لاستاذى الكريم  سمير صيام

 انا عملت باك تست امبارح على الطريقتين لاقيت فى فرص كتير بتروح لما ننتظر التقاطع 
لكن مع اختراق الموفنج صحيح صفقات تضرب استوب لكن المهم هو النتيجة 
فالنتيجة مع الاختراق افضل من انتظار التقاطع 
النقطة مش الكلام ليا يا ابو على المهم النتائج اى كان صاحبها فممكن جدا كلام بوحة افضل لكن فرص اقل ونقط اقل
الاختراق فرص اكتر ونقط اكتر والنتيجة هى اللى تحكم

----------


## ahmoo12

بس أنا شايف أن المجنون عمل تراجع 80 نقطه

----------


## سمير صيام

> بس أنا شايف أن المجنون عمل تراجع 80 نقطه

 انت قلت اسمه المجنون عشان كده لما هنتعامل معاه ان شاء الله هيكون بتريلنج استوب يعنى المفروض اننا دخولنا يكون من 246.83 والهدف 243.83 والاستوب 247.83
والتريلنج كل 100 نقطة طبعا هو اتحرك الى 245.05 يعنى اتحرك الاستوب الان الى الدخول

----------


## bo7a

صباح الورد والياسمين على عيونك كل الحبايب هنا   بالنسبة للفرصة على المجنون تم اختراق موفينج 40  وموفينج  55  والار اس اي تحت مستوي  50   يعني الشروط كلها اتحققت وتم الدخول من  246.85  والهدف  243.85  واستوب  245.85   ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  أما الانتظار حتي التقاطع حسب الباك تيست اللي عمله أخونا وحبيبنا سمير لقي انه بيضيع فرص كتير   ورغم كدا أنا هتابع معاكم برده باذن الله أول حدوث تقاطع للموفينجات هانزل الفرصة ان شاء الله   مع مستويات الار اس اي  58  و  35   الصورة بالمرفقات وفي انتظار تحقيق الهدف ان شاء الله

----------


## ahmoo12

> انت قلت اسمه المجنون عشان كده لما هنتعامل معاه ان شاء الله هيكون بتريلنج استوب يعنى المفروض اننا دخولنا يكون من 246.83 والهدف 243.83 والاستوب 247.83  والتريلنج كل 100 نقطة طبعا هو اتحرك الى 245.05 يعنى اتحرك الاستوب الان الى الدخول

 عندك حق يا أستاذ سمير

----------


## MR.RSI

انا لاحظت بعض الازواج عند كسر متوسط 55 كاغلاق يرتد من اللو حق المتوسط 55 يعني يضرب الستوب لوز  
مجرد اقتراح وضع متوسط 55 كأغلاق و 55 كاهاي  و 55 كا لو في حاله اختراق 55 اغلاق يكون التأكيد بأغلاق شمعه فوق الهاي هذا للشراء وفي حاله البيع العكس الاغلاق تحت متوسط 55 لو هنا الدخول بيع . 
هذا مجرد ملاحظه انتظر الرد من استاذي سمير والاخوان الموجودين

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا لاحظت بعض الازواج عند كسر متوسط 55 كاغلاق يرتد من اللو حق المتوسط 55 يعني يضرب الستوب لوز  
> مجرد اقتراح وضع متوسط 55 كأغلاق و 55 كاهاي  و 55 كا لو في حاله اختراق 55 اغلاق يكون التأكيد بأغلاق شمعه فوق الهاي هذا للشراء وفي حاله البيع العكس الاغلاق تحت متوسط 55 لو هنا الدخول بيع . 
> هذا مجرد ملاحظه انتظر الرد من استاذي سمير والاخوان الموجودين

 اقتراح ممتاز جدا جدا  :Thumb: 
بكره ان شاء الله اراجعه وان كان مبدئيا ممتاز
تسلم يا مستر 55 :Yikes3:

----------


## ابن المدينة

> الباوند فرنك عليه فرصة بيع   لكن هل تنطبق عليه الاستراتيجية

 الحمد لله  تحقق الهدف 150 نقطة

----------


## Ajaj

السلام عليكم
ماشاء الله تبارك الله
طريقة سهله وبسيطه وتجنبك الضغط النفسي 
شكرا لك استاذ سمير وربنا يوفقك 
وهذي النتيجه في المرفقات وللعلم استخدمت ستوب متحرك 20 نقطه

----------


## simpa2000f

هناك فرصه على زوج usd/cad  
نرجوا المتابعة

----------


## mu7amd

اخي بوحه هل ممكن وضع تمبلت لهذه الطريقه انا متابع الباوند دولار فقط ولك الف شكر

----------


## bo7a

> اخي بوحه هل ممكن وضع تمبلت لهذه الطريقه انا متابع الباوند دولار فقط ولك الف شكر

 صباح الفل يا استاذ محمد   بالنسبة للمجنون هنتابع ان شاء الله بنفس طريقة الاستاذ سمير وان اضفنا هيكون موفينج  40  فقط   يعني الفرصة قائمة الآن ومحققة ربح ولله الحمد وبرده هنتابع بطريقة المستويات للار اس اي   أما اذا كانت حابب تجرب طريقة مستويات الار اس اي فهو دا التمبلت

----------


## bo7a

> انا لاحظت بعض الازواج عند كسر متوسط 55 كاغلاق يرتد من اللو حق المتوسط 55 يعني يضرب الستوب لوز  
> مجرد اقتراح وضع متوسط 55 كأغلاق و 55 كاهاي و 55 كا لو في حاله اختراق 55 اغلاق يكون التأكيد بأغلاق شمعه فوق الهاي هذا للشراء وفي حاله البيع العكس الاغلاق تحت متوسط 55 لو هنا الدخول بيع . 
> هذا مجرد ملاحظه انتظر الرد من استاذي سمير والاخوان الموجودين

 ما شاء الله الطريقة ممتازة .... الله يبارك فيك ومنتظرين نتائجها من الحاج سمير باذن الله   بس وطي صوتك علشان الاستاذ محمد موجود .. هههههههه  صباحك سكر يا سكر

----------


## Magic

> صباح الفل يا استاذ محمد   بالنسبة للمجنون هنتابع ان شاء الله بنفس طريقة الاستاذ سمير وان اضفنا هيكون موفينج 40 فقط   يعني الفرصة قائمة الآن ومحققة ربح ولله الحمد وبرده هنتابع بطريقة المستويات للار اس اي   أما اذا كانت حابب تجرب طريقة مستويات الار اس اي فهو دا التمبلت

 مرحبا بوحه باشا 
أخي هل حدث تغيير في طريقتك في مستويات الأر أس أي بالنسبة الى أبو الأندال؟ 
وأي فرصه قائمه حاليا ومحققه ربح؟(أنت بتزاكر من ورانا)

----------


## bo7a

> مرحبا بوحه باشا 
> أخي هل حدث تغيير في طريقتك في مستويات الأر أس أي بالنسبة الى أبو الأندال؟ 
> وأي فرصه قائمه حاليا ومحققه ربح؟(أنت بتزاكر من ورانا)

 استاذنا وحبيبنا الطيب ... الله يبارك فيك   استاذنا سمير عمل باك تيست على كل الطريق وخرج بنتائج طيبة والحمد لله   ولكن طريقة المستويات تهدر فرص كتيرة ولذلك سنعتمد على اختراق الموفينجات فقط دون التقاطع   مع مستوي 50  للار اس اي ..... الا اني ايضا ساقوم بمتابعة طريقة المستويات   ربما اللايف يكون أفضل من النتائج القديمة   الفرصة القائمة حاليا كان الدخول من شمعة الساعة  12  صباحا بعد شمعة الاختراق   وحققت الفرصة  185  نقطة وارتد السعر مرة تانية ولكن باذن الله سيهبط ليحقق الهدف   صبح صبح يا استاذنا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> ماشاء الله تبارك الله
> طريقة سهله وبسيطه وتجنبك الضغط النفسي 
> شكرا لك استاذ سمير وربنا يوفقك 
> وهذي النتيجه في المرفقات وللعلم استخدمت ستوب متحرك 20 نقطه

 بارك الله فيك هى فعلا الطريقة سهلة وبسيطة وواضحة لكن لا احد يجرب حقيقى الا بعد التعود عليها اللى عايز يجرب فيجرب ديمو 
بالنسبة للاستوب المتحرك فى الحركة السريعة مع كل 20 نقطة مافيش مشكلة لكن مع التذبذب وبطء الحركة مش هيكون كويس
حتى الان معتمدين الباوند مع متوسط 55 والمجنون مع موفنج 40 و 55
حتى انتهى من الباك تست لباقى الازواج وحسب طريقة الاخ MR RSI باستخدام موفنج 55 هاى ولو

----------


## سمير صيام

> هناك فرصه على زوج usd/cad  
> نرجوا المتابعة

 زى ما قلنا ديمو فقط

----------


## كونان

الاخ سمير صيام والاخ بوحه 
ما معنى باك تست 
والامر الثاني إريد العمل على النصف ساعه فما هو المتوسط المناسب معه 
لاني رأيت أن الاشاره تسبق في النصف الساعه فتاتي إشارت الاربع ساعات بالدخول ولاكن السعر تحرك كثير 
أخوكم كونان

----------


## medhat 2007



----------


## medhat 2007

برجاء التعليق على الفرصة دى على باوند / ين

----------


## سمير صيام

اخى مدحت 
بالنسبة للمجنون حاليا نتبع الاختراق وليبس التقاطع لانه التقاطع متاخر جدا زى الصورة بتاعتك

----------


## bo7a

> 

 مدحت باشا ....... صباح الفل يا قمر ....... شوف يا حبي   أولاً  :  الفريم اللي علي الشارت بتاعك فريم الساعة واحنا كل اللي جربناه على الاربع ساعات   ثانيا  :  استاذ سمير عمل باك تيست لكل الطرق ولقي ان طريقة مستويات أر إس أي بتضيع فرص كتير للدخول فيها   فقررنا نتابع بطريقة موفينج  55  وموفينج  40  مع مستوي  أر إس أي  50 دون تقاطع الموفينجات   ولكن باذن الله اذا سنحت أي فرصة بطريقة المستويات سنقوم بمتابعتها أيضا يا كبير   وصبح صبح يا مدحت باشا

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاخ سمير صيام والاخ بوحه 
> ما معنى باك تست 
> والامر الثاني إريد العمل على النصف ساعه فما هو المتوسط المناسب معه 
> لاني رأيت أن الاشاره تسبق في النصف الساعه فتاتي إشارت الاربع ساعات بالدخول ولاكن السعر تحرك كثير 
> أخوكم كونان

 اهلا اخى كونان 
باك تست يعنى اختبار للفترات السابقة بنفس الشروط اللى حاطينها للطريقة
اشارة الاربع ساعات متاخرة ايوه بس افضل اكتر 
لو عايز تجرب جرب الاول فترة على الديمو على الربع ساعة بنفس الشروط مع انتظار كسر اخر دعم او مقاومة على الربع

----------


## medhat 2007

اخ سمير تقصد الاختراق نزولا مش كدا ؟
يا بوحة يا عسل انت اللى فكرت فى فريم الساعة يا حبى هتلخبطنى و لا ايه 
و صبح صبح برده مفيش مشكلة

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخ سمير تقصد الاختراق نزولا مش كدا ؟
> يا بوحة يا عسل انت اللى فكرت فى فريم الساعة يا حبى هتلخبطنى و لا ايه 
> و صبح صبح برده مفيش مشكلة

 الفرصة كانت صعودا اللى انت حاططها

----------


## bo7a

> اخ سمير تقصد الاختراق نزولا مش كدا ؟
> يا بوحة يا عسل انت اللى فكرت فى فريم الساعة يا حبى هتلخبطنى و لا ايه 
> و صبح صبح برده مفيش مشكلة

 هههههههههههههه  ماشي ...  الله يسامحك يا مدحت باشا   انت اللي ما تابعتش للأخر بقي .... شوف كدا الباك تيست اللي عملته كان على فريم كام    :012:   وأنا كمان ما استخدمتش مستويات الار اس اي مع فريم الساعة خالص   :012:   وصحصح يا عم مدحت .... لسه وقت النوم مجاش ..... وصباحك فل يا ريس

----------


## medhat 2007

تمام ما انا فاهم انها كانت صعودا و لكن اللى فهمتوا من حضرتك انكوا لغيتوا التعامل  على فريم الساعة  و بالتالى الفرصة مش صح و لما شوفت فريم الاربع ساعات لقيت الشمعة الحالية نزولا يبقى احنا هنستنى الاختراق نزولا لو حدث و افتتاح شمعة تحت الخطين . يكون دا اولى الشروط و بعد كدا موشر rsi تحت 35 لو دا حدث يبقى ندخل بغض النظر عن تقاطع الخطين مع بعض 
هى دى الشروط للبيع ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> تمام ما انا فاهم انها كانت صعودا و لكن اللى فهمتوا من حضرتك انكوا لغيتوا التعامل  على فريم الساعة  و بالتالى الفرصة مش صح و لما شوفت فريم الاربع ساعات لقيت الشمعة الحالية نزولا يبقى احنا هنستنى الاختراق نزولا لو حدث و افتتاح شمعة تحت الخطين . يكون دا اولى الشروط و بعد كدا موشر rsi تحت 35 لو دا حدث يبقى ندخل بغض النظر عن تقاطع الخطين مع بعض 
> هى دى الشروط للبيع ؟

 الشروط صحيحة لكن تحت 50 عادى مش لازم 35 وان شاء الله فى الاجازة هعمل باك تست لموضوع موفنج 55 هاى ولو

----------


## medhat 2007

تمام يا استاذ سمير فهمت 
كما كنت فى اول الطريقة

----------


## alhaidary

> مدحت باشا ....... صباح الفل يا قمر ....... شوف يا حبي   أولاً : الفريم اللي علي الشارت بتاعك فريم الساعة واحنا كل اللي جربناه على الاربع ساعات   ثانيا : استاذ سمير عمل باك تيست لكل الطرق ولقي ان طريقة مستويات أر إس أي بتضيع فرص كتير للدخول فيها   فقررنا نتابع بطريقة موفينج 55 وموفينج 40 مع مستوي أر إس أي 50 دون تقاطع الموفينجات   ولكن باذن الله اذا سنحت أي فرصة بطريقة المستويات سنقوم بمتابعتها أيضا يا كبير    وصبح صبح يا مدحت باشا

   طيِّب يا عسل يا بوحة   ليش نستخدم المتوسطات 55 و40 طالما ألغينا  فكرة التقاطع  ؟!  كان يكفي واحد منهما ، وإلا إيش رأيك ؟

----------


## مستثمرنيو

كل التقدير للأخ سمير والأخ بوحه بصراحه ورغم أنى مبتدىء ولسه بالديمو ولكنى تمنيت أنه يكون حساب حقيقى الموضوع شدنى وجلست حتى الصبح لأكمل العشرين صفحه 
وأسال الله لكم التوفيق والنجاح لأخوانى سمير وبوحه وكل من ساهم بالموضوع وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء 
وأتمنى منكم بعد الانتهاء وضع الشرح المبسط لأخوانكم المبتدئين رغم ان الشرح واضح ولكن
المدخلات والمؤشرات والملفات التى وضعت فى الموضوع والتى أثرت الموضوع كلها خزنتها عندى فى الجهاز ومنتظرين القرار النهائى حتى نطبق على الديمو وبعدها بأذن الله نتوجه للحقيقى الواحد تعب من الديمو ومل تعب وسهر ببلاش ولدى استفسارات كثيرة ولكن أؤجلها بعد الانتهاء من الموضوع الرائع

----------


## Abozoz

الدولار فرنك شارت الديلي بيع 1.2020 الهدف 30 نقطه ممكن التعليق ودمتم

----------


## bo7a

> طيِّب يا عسل يا بوحة   ليش نستخدم المتوسطات 55 و40 طالما ألغينا  فكرة التقاطع ؟!   كان يكفي واحد منهما ، وإلا إيش رأيك ؟

 صباح الخير علي عيونك يا زعيم   والله الاستاذ سمير عمل باك تيست لكل الطرق والنتائج ما شاء الله ممتازة مع هذه الطريقة   يعني الاعتماد بيكون على المتوسطين في الاختراق فقط ودي نظرة استاذنا سمير   منتظرين تعليقه وبارك الله فيك يا زعيم وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> الدولار فرنك  شارت الديلي بيع 1.2020 الهدف 30 نقطه ممكن التعليق  ودمتم

 صباحك سكر يا سكر   والله زعلتني بالمشاركة دي وحاسس اني كركبت الدنيا   :Doh:   يا زعيم الطريقة دي استخدمتها مع المجنون فقط أما مع الباوند دولار فطريقة موفينج 55  مع مستوي أر إس أي  50    أي الطريقة العادية المبسطة ....  وباقي الأزواج تحت الاختبار من أخونا سمير   يعني اذا حابب تتابع أي زوج يكون بالطريقة المبسطة .. لأن طريقة التقاطع والمستويات دي   مع المجنون علشان حركته السريعه بس وكان بيعطي اشارات خاطئة   صبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## bo7a

> كل التقدير للأخ سمير والأخ بوحه بصراحه ورغم أنى مبتدىء ولسه بالديمو ولكنى تمنيت أنه يكون حساب حقيقى الموضوع شدنى وجلست حتى الصبح لأكمل العشرين صفحه 
> وأسال الله لكم التوفيق والنجاح لأخوانى سمير وبوحه وكل من ساهم بالموضوع وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء 
> وأتمنى منكم بعد الانتهاء وضع الشرح المبسط لأخوانكم المبتدئين رغم ان الشرح واضح ولكن
> المدخلات والمؤشرات والملفات التى وضعت فى الموضوع والتى أثرت الموضوع كلها خزنتها عندى فى الجهاز ومنتظرين القرار النهائى حتى نطبق على الديمو وبعدها بأذن الله نتوجه للحقيقى الواحد تعب من الديمو ومل تعب وسهر ببلاش ولدى استفسارات كثيرة ولكن أؤجلها بعد الانتهاء من الموضوع الرائع

 الله يسعد أيامك يا راجل يا سكر ... ومتشكرين جدا على الاطراء الجميل دا   وهقولك المختصر المفيد علشان الموضوع كان فيه مناقشات ووجهات نظر كتير ورجعنا برده للأصل   حتي الان الطريقة ناجحة جدا جدا مع الباوند  /  دولار والحمد لله وهي كالاتي   بنستخدم موفينج  EMA  55    ومؤشر  RSI  مستوي 50  فقط   شراء عند اختراق السعر للموفينج قادما من أسفل والار اس اي فوق مستوي 50  مع اغلاق الشمعة فوق   ندخل مع افتتاح الشمعة الجديدة والعكس في عملية البيع   بالنسبة للمجنون الاستاذ سمير هيعمل باك تيست اخير على موفينج  55  هاي ولو وبعدها نشوف أي طريقة نستخدمها   صبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## mu7amd

يا بوحه يا حبيبي انا ابغى تمبلت الباوند دولار وانت ارسلت تمبلت المجنون ارجو منك ارسال تمبلت الباوند دولار وياريت يكون معاه شرح مختصر لاخر ما توصلتو له

----------


## bo7a

> يا بوحه يا حبيبي انا ابغى تمبلت الباوند دولار وانت ارسلت تمبلت المجنون ارجو منك ارسال تمبلت الباوند دولار وياريت يكون معاه شرح مختصر لاخر ما توصلتو له

 تحت أمرك يا عم محمد التمبلت في المرفقات   والطريقة العادية موفينج  55  وار اس اي 50  مع الباوند دولار   وصبح صبح يا زعيم

----------


## Abozoz

> صباحك سكر يا سكر    والله زعلتني بالمشاركة دي وحاسس اني كركبت الدنيا   يا زعيم الطريقة دي استخدمتها مع المجنون فقط أما مع الباوند دولار فطريقة موفينج 55 مع مستوي أر إس أي 50   أي الطريقة العادية المبسطة .... وباقي الأزواج تحت الاختبار من أخونا سمير   يعني اذا حابب تتابع أي زوج يكون بالطريقة المبسطة .. لأن طريقة التقاطع والمستويات دي   مع المجنون علشان حركته السريعه بس وكان بيعطي اشارات خاطئة    صبح صبح يا قمر

 الف شكر على التنبيـــه بس اللي محيرني إزاي عرفت يا بوحه اسمي  فعلا انا اسمي قمر وانت نجم يعني اكبر صبح صبح يا أحلى نجم(بوحه) وشكرا لك

----------


## bo7a

> الف شكر على التنبيـــه  بس اللي محيرني إزاي عرفت يا بوحه اسمي  فعلا انا اسمي قمر وانت نجم يعني اكبر صبح صبح يا أحلى نجم(بوحه)  وشكرا لك

 عرفت من نورك اللي ملي المنتدي يا قمر الليالي .... والله اسم علي مسمي   الله يبارك فيك ويخليك يا زوق ..... وصبح صبح

----------


## كونان

دخلنا على usd/cad 
1.0525 
بعد قطع السعر للموفنجات والار إس تحت الخمسين 
وفتح شمعه جديده  
والحمد لله حتى الان ماشي صح 
ولاكن أتوقع والله أعلم إن السعر بيرجع من نقطة 
1.0440

----------


## مستثمرنيو

> الله يسعد أيامك يا راجل يا سكر ... ومتشكرين جدا على الاطراء الجميل دا   وهقولك المختصر المفيد علشان الموضوع كان فيه مناقشات ووجهات نظر كتير ورجعنا برده للأصل   حتي الان الطريقة ناجحة جدا جدا مع الباوند / دولار والحمد لله وهي كالاتي   بنستخدم موفينج EMA 55 ومؤشر RSI مستوي 50 فقط   شراء عند اختراق السعر للموفينج قادما من أسفل والار اس اي فوق مستوي 50 مع اغلاق الشمعة فوق   ندخل مع افتتاح الشمعة الجديدة والعكس في عملية البيع   بالنسبة للمجنون الاستاذ سمير هيعمل باك تيست اخير على موفينج 55 هاي ولو وبعدها نشوف أي طريقة نستخدمها    صبح صبح يا قمر

   أحلى صباح يا بوحه ياعسل  :Drive1: والف شكر على التوضيح   عاوز اسألك عن التمبلت اللى انت حطيته  فى المشاركة اللى بعدى بتاع الباوند دولار حملته وحاولت اشغله فى الميتاتريدر4 مااشتغلش مع ان حطيته فى مجلد تمبلت ممكن توضيح ياعسل      صبح صبح ياعم بوحه

----------


## سمير صيام

> أحلى صباح يا بوحه ياعسل والف شكر على التوضيح   عاوز اسألك عن التمبلت اللى انت حطيته  فى المشاركة اللى بعدى بتاع الباوند دولار حملته وحاولت اشغله فى الميتاتريدر4 مااشتغلش مع ان حطيته فى مجلد تمبلت ممكن توضيح ياعسل      صبح صبح ياعم بوحه

 حطه على المسار ده وميكونش مضغوط
 C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\templates
واحنا بنشتغل ال تريد او NORHTFINANCE لان اغلاقهم واحد

----------


## سمير صيام

> دخلنا على usd/cad 
> 1.0525 
> بعد قطع السعر للموفنجات والار إس تحت الخمسين 
> وفتح شمعه جديده  
> والحمد لله حتى الان ماشي صح 
> ولاكن أتوقع والله أعلم إن السعر بيرجع من نقطة 
> 1.0440

  طبعا دخلت بيع والصفقة حققت الهدف ان شاء الله
انا بس عايز اقولك ان الموفنج حتى الان متلائم جدا مع الباوند لكن باقى العملات هعملها باك تست فى الاجازة عشان اكون رايق لها ان شاء الله

----------


## مستثمرنيو

[quote=سمير صيام;371357]حطه على المسار ده وميكونش مضغوط  C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\templates واحنا بنشتغل ال تريد او NORHTFINANCE لان اغلاقهم واحد  الله ينور عليك  :Idea:  اخ سمير تسلم عملته وزبط معايا ولقيت أن فى فرصة شراء اما لقيت الار اس اى تحت الخمسين والشمعه تحت الموفنج 55 ورحت عملت الصفقة طب كده انا صح   وعاوز اسألك بالنسبة للبرنامج اللى تشتغلو بيه ايه عشان انا مااعرفش غير الميتاتريدر هو اللى تعلمته من المنتدى لو فى حاجه احسن عشان اتعلمها والله يكرمك على تعبك معانا وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## مستثمرنيو

يابوحه صبح صبح  عم سمير لمبته طفت انا عملت صفقة بالتمبلت بتاعك ولقيت أن فى فرصة شراء اما لقيت الار اس اى تحت الخمسين والشمعه تحت الموفنج 55 ورحت عملت الصفقة طب كده انا صح

----------


## سمير صيام

[quote=مستثمرنيو;371370] 

> حطه على المسار ده وميكونش مضغوط  C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\templates واحنا بنشتغل ال تريد او NORHTFINANCE لان اغلاقهم واحد  الله ينور عليك  اخ سمير تسلم عملته وزبط معايا ولقيت أن فى فرصة شراء اما لقيت الار اس اى تحت الخمسين والشمعه تحت الموفنج 55 ورحت عملت الصفقة طب كده انا صح   وعاوز اسألك بالنسبة للبرنامج اللى تشتغلو بيه ايه عشان انا مااعرفش غير الميتاتريدر هو اللى تعلمته من المنتدى لو فى حاجه احسن عشان اتعلمها والله يكرمك على تعبك معانا وجزاك الله كل خير

 احنا بنشتغل بال تريد 4 وتنزله من http://www.altrade.co.uk
بالنسبة للباوند الشغل على فريم الاربع ساعات

----------


## bo7a

> يابوحه صبح صبح عم سمير لمبته طفت انا عملت صفقة بالتمبلت بتاعك ولقيت أن فى فرصة شراء اما لقيت الار اس اى تحت الخمسين والشمعه تحت الموفنج 55 ورحت عملت الصفقة طب كده انا صح

 يا حياتي أنا كلي حيرة .. ونار ... وغيرة وشوق إليك   نفسي أهرب من عذابي ........ نفسي أرتاح بين ايديك   يا سلام عليكي يا ست الكل يا أم كلثوم والحتة دي هدية لحبيبنا مستثمرينو   صباحك أحلي من الشيكولاتة .... صباحك أبيض من القشطة   والحمد لله ان الاستاذ سمير ردك على استفسارك   بس حبيت أقول نقطاية صغنتوتة خالص على كلامك الحلو دا   شرط أساسي هو اختراق الشموع للموفينج  55  يعني السعر يكون تحت الموفينج وقطعه ورايح لفوق   يبقي استني شمعة أربع ساعات تقفل فوق الموفينج ومع افتتاح الشمعة الجديدة أدخل لو الار اس اي فوق 50   والعكس في البيع   يعني ما تدخلش بعد الاختراق بفترة كبيرة لأنه كدا بتكون الفرصة خلاص على وشك الانتهاء   وقربت من تحقيق الهدف أو حققته والسعر يعكس بعدها   يعني علشان تبقي في المضمون ادخل وقت التقاطع على طول يا برنس الليالي   وصبح صبح

----------


## [email protected]

> انا بس عايز اقولك ان الموفنج حتى الان متلائم جدا مع الباوند لكن باقى العملات هعملها باك تست فى الاجازة عشان اكون رايق لها ان شاء الله

 منتظرين على احر من الجمر   :Icon3: احلى باك تست منك استاذنا الغالي  سمير صيام  :013:

----------


## سمير صيام

> منتظرين على احر من الجمر  احلى باك تست منك استاذنا الغالي  سمير صيام

 ان شاء الله ياغالى 
بالنسبة للباوند تم الباك تست لكن باقى العملات الاساسية هى اللى ان شاء الله هعملها 
وبلاش استاذ

----------


## forexeg74

ربنا يوفق ان شاء الله طريقة رائعة وبسيطة وغير معقدة وتصلح للكل ومتابع ان شاء الله معاكوا   :Clap:

----------


## مستثمرنيو

الأخ سمير والأخ بوحه جزاكم الله كل خير على المساعدة والتوجيه   
رغم أنى لم أنتبه لفريم 4 ساعات واشتغلت على فريم ساعة ودخلت الصفقة على الباوند/دولار
وكان فريم الساعة مدينى كل الاشارات واشتريت بسعر 2.0289  وسبت الصفقة والأن السعر وصل 2.0339  يعنى كسبان وفى البروفيت عندى 500.00 يعنى كده انا كسبان خمسمائة دولار ماهو رأيكم اعمل اوردر بيع احسن ينزل  صبح صبح ومع سمير وبوحه تربح

----------


## سمير صيام

> ربنا يوفق ان شاء الله طريقة رائعة وبسيطة وغير معقدة وتصلح للكل ومتابع ان شاء الله معاكوا

 اهلا بيك ومتابعتك معانا

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ سمير والأخ بوحه جزاكم الله كل خير على المساعدة والتوجيه   
> رغم أنى لم أنتبه لفريم 4 ساعات واشتغلت على فريم ساعة ودخلت الصفقة على الباوند/دولار
> وكان فريم الساعة مدينى كل الاشارات واشتريت بسعر 2.0289  وسبت الصفقة والأن السعر وصل 2.0339  يعنى كسبان وفى البروفيت عندى 500.00 يعنى كده انا كسبان خمسمائة دولار ماهو رأيكم اعمل اوردر بيع احسن ينزل  صبح صبح ومع سمير وبوحه تربح

 احنا اخترنا الاربع ساعات لانه الاقوى واكتر احتراما للخط وبما انك دخلت على الساعة وربنا وفقك فحافظ على الربح قدر المستطاع ورايى ترضى بما كتبه الله لكولا تدخل بيع الا مع توافر شروط البيع فقط لو حابب تلتزم بالطريقة

----------


## ابو سلمى

بسم  الله  تبارك  الله 
أيه  الجمال  ده   ؟؟؟    ايه   البساطة  دي؟؟؟ 
انا   طبعا  متابع  من  البداية   وحبيت  اجرب  الاول   والنتائج  بسم  الله  ما  شاء الله 
سؤال  بسيط   :  ممكن  نعتبر 55   خط   دعم  ومقاومة  للسعر؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> بسم  الله  تبارك  الله 
> أيه  الجمال  ده   ؟؟؟    ايه   البساطة  دي؟؟؟ 
> انا   طبعا  متابع  من  البداية   وحبيت  اجرب  الاول   والنتائج  بسم  الله  ما  شاء الله 
> سؤال  بسيط   :  ممكن  نعتبر 55   خط   دعم  ومقاومة  للسعر؟

 اهلا بيك اخى ابو سلمى هو طبعا يعتبر دعم ومقاومة متحركة ونعتمد فى دخولنا على اختراقاته

----------


## سمير صيام

الباك تست لليورو النتيجة 522 كعقد واحد من اول السنة الاهداف 120 والاستوب 40 وطبعا استوب متحرك كل 40 
طبعا مقارنة بالباوند فالباوند افضل بكتير كنتيجة
طبعا فى حالة ادارة المال والدخول بعقدين هناك 15 عقد اغلقوا على الدخول 
يعنى النتيجة فى حالة الدخول بعقدين ويكون الهدف للعقد الاول هو الهدف الاول 
تكون النتيجة 522 + 600 = 1122

----------


## سمير صيام

الباك تست كعقد واحد للمجنون 
هناك 3 طرق عملت ليهم باك تست طبعا الهدف كان 300 والاستوب 100 واستوب متحرك كل 100
1. اختراقات موفنج 55 والنتيجة 1340 نقطة كعقد واحد فقط 
2. انتظار تقاطع موفنج 55 مع 40 النتيجة 900 نقطة
3. اختراق موفنج 55 و 40 فكانت النتيجة 2750 نقطة 
طبعا الافضل فيهم هى انتظار اختراق موفنج 40 وموفنج 55
لكن باقى طريقة واحدة وهى اللى اشار عليها احد الاخوة وهى موفنج 55 يكون كقناة يعنى موفنج 55 كلوز و موفنج 55 هاى وموفنج 55 لو دى لسه مجربتهاش 
طبعا انا بحاول اشوف افضل العملات مع الموفنج ده بجانب الباوند لنبدا العمل به مع اول فرصة ان شاء الله

----------


## fundays22

> الباك تست كعقد واحد للمجنون 
> هناك 3 طرق عملت ليهم باك تست طبعا الهدف كان 300 والاستوب 100 واستوب متحرك كل 100
> 1. اختراقات موفنج 55 والنتيجة 1340 نقطة كعقد واحد فقط 
> 2. انتظار تقاطع موفنج 55 مع 40 النتيجة 900 نقطة
> 3. اختراق موفنج 55 و 40 فكانت النتيجة 2750 نقطة 
> طبعا الافضل فيهم هى انتظار اختراق موفنج 40 وموفنج 55
> لكن باقى طريقة واحدة وهى اللى اشار عليها احد الاخوة وهى موفنج 55 يكون كقناة يعنى موفنج 55 كلوز و موفنج 55 هاى وموفنج 55 لو دى لسه مجربتهاش 
> طبعا انا بحاول اشوف افضل العملات مع الموفنج ده بجانب الباوند لنبدا العمل به مع اول فرصة ان شاء الله

 اية يا حج سمير الكلام الجميل دة كلة واية الطريقة الجميلة دي 
الطريقة دي بتفكرني بطريقة لعب الاهلي ادام الزمالك واسيك وشوف بقي نجحت اد اية
ربنا يكرمك يا غالي ويوفقك ويوسع عليك 
وعايزين نحدد الازواج عشان نبتدي الشغل الجميل
جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

----------


## سمير صيام

> اية يا حج سمير الكلام الجميل دة كلة واية الطريقة الجميلة دي 
> الطريقة دي بتفكرني بطريقة لعب الاهلي ادام الزمالك واسيك وشوف بقي نجحت اد اية
> ربنا يكرمك يا غالي ويوفقك ويوسع عليك 
> وعايزين نحدد الازواج عشان نبتدي الشغل الجميل
> جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

 احنا محددين ياغالى الباوند والمجنون حاليا
وعملت تست لليورو بس بصراحة المجهود اللى اتعبه مع اليورو هينيمنى جنبه عشان حركته الضعيفة فانا بفضل الباوند اكتر

----------


## ايمن العقرباوي

_اخوي ابو عبد الرحمن ما زلنا بانتظار ابداعاتك على افضل الاعدادت للموفنج على الملكي_

----------


## سمير صيام

> _اخوي ابو عبد الرحمن ما زلنا بانتظار ابداعاتك على افضل الاعدادت للموفنج على الملكي_

 ياهلا ياغالى
مش ناسيك والله بس فعلا موفنج 55 شكله مش حلو على الملكى بحاول اشوف له موفنج يكون متوافق معاه اكتر وان شاء الله هنلاقيه لا تقلق 
وياريت تقولنا من خبرتك معاه انه واحد اللى ممكن يكون معاه كويس وانا على استعداد اعملك الباك تست كويس له

----------


## fundays22

> احنا محددين ياغالى الباوند والمجنون حاليا
> وعملت تست لليورو بس بصراحة المجهود اللى اتعبه مع اليورو هينيمنى جنبه عشان حركته الضعيفة فانا بفضل الباوند اكتر

 اللهم اجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسنات اخي سمير ابو عبد الرحمن
وبارك لة في مالة وزوجه وولد واهله
واجعلة عندك من الصالحين الصادقين 
اللهم تقبل يارب العالمين

----------


## سمير صيام

> اللهم اجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسنات اخي سمير ابو عبد الرحمن
> وبارك لة في مالة وزوجه وولد واهله
> واجعلة عندك من الصالحين الصادقين 
> اللهم تقبل يارب العالمين

 جزاك الله خير 
المهم ان ربنا يتقبل منا هو ده اهم شئ وربنا يجزينا على قد نيتنا

----------


## [email protected]

بجد مجهود كبير ورائع اكرمك الله وجزاك كل الخير اخي سمير صيام :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## safwan86

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...
- فى البداية اريد ان أوجه تحيه للأخوه القائميين على هذه الطريقة الأكثر من رائعة والتى بالفعل اثبتت انه من الممكن العمل فى هذا السوق (الفوركس) بدون تعقيدات ولا الغاز يحار المبتدئيين فى حلها ويبذلون وقتاً ومجهوداً مضنياً لفهمها والتدرب عليها .. ( ليه التعقيد)!! :Compress: 
ما شاء الله استاذ "صيام" والله هذا مايجتاجه كل متداول -الطريقة الثلثة السريعة- واكيد مهم جداً اضافة -بدون قلبة راس -. :Doh: 
انا شَرُفت بمتابعة الموضوع على مدى ايام واثنى كثيرا على مجهودات الأخ "سمير" فى عمل الباك تيست. :Icon26: 
وأيضاً اذا ذكر الابطال فلا يشرد عن صفهم الأخ "بوحه الصباح" :Icon26:  الذى كان له مجهود وافكار رائعة اضفت على هذا الموضوع روح المشاركة والعمل الجماعى المنظم. كذلك مجهودات كل الأخوة الافاضل المتابعين للوضوع..
جزاكم الله خيراً جميعا ..
الى الأمام استاذ "صيام" & "بوحه الصباح" :Regular Smile:

----------


## سمير صيام

> بجد مجهود كبير ورائع اكرمك الله وجزاك كل الخير اخي سمير صيام

  

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...
> - فى البداية اريد ان أوجه تحيه للأخوه القائميين على هذه الطريقة الأكثر من رائعة والتى بالفعل اثبتت انه من الممكن العمل فى هذا السوق (الفوركس) بدون تعقيدات ولا الغاز يحار المبتدئيين فى حلها ويبذلون وقتاً ومجهوداً مضنياً لفهمها والتدرب عليها .. ( ليه التعقيد)!!
> ما شاء الله استاذ "صيام" والله هذا مايجتاجه كل متداول -الطريقة الثلثة السريعة- واكيد مهم جداً اضافة -بدون قلبة راس -.
> انا شَرُفت بمتابعة الموضوع على مدى ايام واثنى كثيرا على مجهودات الأخ "سمير" فى عمل الباك تيست.
> وأيضاً اذا ذكر الابطال فلا يشرد عن صفهم الأخ "بوحه الصباح" الذى كان له مجهود وافكار رائعة اضفت على هذا الموضوع روح المشاركة والعمل الجماعى المنظم. كذلك مجهودات كل الأخوة الافاضل المتابعين للوضوع..
> جزاكم الله خيراً جميعا ..
> الى الأمام استاذ "صيام" & "بوحه الصباح"

 جزاكم الله خير وربنا يوفقنا دايما يارب

----------


## عمر حلاق

أخي سمير  كنت أريد أن أشارك من أول الموضوع ولكن بطئ التصفح أتعبني سابقاً ولكن الآن يبدو أن المشكلة زالت ولله الحمد  أقترح أن نقحم الماكد في صفقاتنا ، فإذا كان الماكد في إتجاه الصفقة فهو أقرب للربح  إنظر وأعطني رأيك

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير  كنت أريد أن أشارك من أول الموضوع ولكن بطئ التصفح أتعبني سابقاً ولكن الآن يبدو أن المشكلة زالت ولله الحمد  أقترح أن نقحم الماكد في صفقاتنا ، فإذا كان الماكد في إتجاه الصفقة فهو أقرب للربح  إنظر وأعطني رأيك

 يا هلا ياغالى
الموضوع يتشرف بيك ان شاء الله دايما
بالنسبة للماكد فهو طبعا من اقوى المؤشرات خصوصا لو كان فوق الصفر 
بس انا اتعقدت منه سابقا فى صفقة بيكون متقاطع لصالحك ويظهر عليه الدايفرجنس ويمشى عكس السعر عشان يظهر الدايفرجنس لكن طبعا ممكن نراجعه مع صفقاتنا لانه يدعم اكيد

----------


## ahmoo12

> يا هلا ياغالى  الموضوع يتشرف بيك ان شاء الله دايما بالنسبة للماكد فهو طبعا من اقوى المؤشرات خصوصا لو كان فوق الصفر  بس انا اتعقدت منه سابقا فى صفقة بيكون متقاطع لصالحك ويظهر عليه الدايفرجنس ويمشى عكس السعر عشان يظهر الدايفرجنس لكن طبعا ممكن نراجعه مع صفقاتنا لانه يدعم اكيد

 صباح الفل يا احلى سمير
إيه أخباراتك

----------


## alhaidary

الأخوين الكريمين الأستاذ سمير والأستاذ بوحة  متابعة شديدة للمستجدات وصدِّقوني لم أتابع   موضوعاً كما تابعتُ موضوعكم هذا   ربما شدتني بساطته وسهولة طبيقه مع نتائجه  المُبْهِرَة ...... أللهُ تعالى أعلم  سيروا على بركة الله واللهُ يرعاكم

----------


## alhaidary

وهل نقول أنَّ شروط دخول بيع الفرنك تحققت ؟

----------


## ابو سلمى

بسيطة   وجميلة   ولذيذة          
كل اسبوع  وانتم  طيبين   عندي    سؤال 
كيف   اعمل  لطريقة  ما   باك  تيست  على  الميتا  تريد  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
وشكرا

----------


## alhaidary

> بسيطة وجميلة ولذيذة  
> كل اسبوع وانتم طيبين عندي سؤال 
> كيف اعمل لطريقة ما باك تيست على الميتا تريد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> وشكرا

   أتفضل   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...C7%E1%C8%C7%DF

----------


## forexeg74

> وهل نقول أنَّ شروط دخول بيع الفرنك تحققت ؟

  
اختلف معك اخى الكريم  
اولا :  انه يوجد ديفراجنس قيعان صاعدة 
ثانيا:  لم يتحقق شرط ان الشمعة اغلقت اسفل خط الموفينج   
 انظر الصورة وهذه وجهة نظرة

----------


## حسني مبارك

> اختلف معك اخى الكريم اعتقد انه يوجد ديفراجنس قيعان صاعدة انظر الصورة وهذه وجهة نظرة

 اوافقك الرأي اخي...... الاهلاوي

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخوين الكريمين الأستاذ سمير والأستاذ بوحة  متابعة شديدة للمستجدات وصدِّقوني لم أتابع   موضوعاً كما تابعتُ موضوعكم هذا   ربما شدتني بساطته وسهولة طبيقه مع نتائجه  المُبْهِرَة ...... أللهُ تعالى أعلم  سيروا على بركة الله واللهُ يرعاكم

 اهلا بيك اخى الحيدرى وان شاء الله نتنظر متابعتك معانا

----------


## سمير صيام

> وهل نقول أنَّ شروط دخول بيع الفرنك تحققت ؟

 بالنسبة للفرنك هيكون زى اليورو مش وحش بس الباوند افضل يعنى اللى يخلينى ادخل عقد على الفرنك وعقد على الباوند ادخل عقدين على الباوند لانه يحترم الخط اكتر والنتيجة معاه افضل

----------


## forexeg74

> بالنسبة للفرنك هيكون زى اليورو مش وحش بس الباوند افضل يعنى اللى يخلينى ادخل عقد على الفرنك وعقد على الباوند ادخل عقدين على الباوند لانه يحترم الخط اكتر والنتيجة معاه افضل

  
بس ايه رايك فى تحليلى سمير باشا  ياعنى احب اسمع رايك  لانك صاحب الاستراتيجية

----------


## سمير صيام

> اختلف معك اخى الكريم  
> اولا :  انه يوجد ديفراجنس قيعان صاعدة 
> ثانيا:  لم يتحقق شرط ان الشمعة اغلقت اسفل خط الموفينج   
>  انظر الصورة وهذه وجهة نظرة

 الدايفرجنس صحيح وان كان لم يتشبع بعد على اعدادت 14-3-3 لكن الشمعة قد تؤيد الصعود فعلا من هنا ومع الترند

----------


## alhaidary

> اختلف معك اخى الكريم  
> اولا : انه يوجد ديفراجنس قيعان صاعدة 
> ثانيا: لم يتحقق شرط ان الشمعة اغلقت اسفل خط الموفينج   
> انظر الصورة وهذه وجهة نظرة

 أخي العزيز في ماذا تختلف معي ؟  عبارتي كانت إستفسار يعني سؤال فليس هنا مجال للإختلاف وجوابك أخي الكريم أرى أنه صواب :Thumb:

----------


## Oum_Hiba

السلام عليكم 
انا من المتتبعين في صمت لكثرة مشاغلي و ايضا  لاني لا امتلك Arabic Keyboard مما يجعل المشاركة امرا صعبا 
انا لازلت مبتدأة في الفوركس, و كنت تائهة إلى ان ارشدني احد الاخوة جزاه الله الف خيرإلى هذا الموضوع الذي استفدت منه كثيرا , و اشكر كل من الاخ سمير و الاخ بوحة على مجهودهما و حبهما للخير لاخوانهم.
لقد قرأت الموضوع من اوله و انا اتتبعه من الاسبوع السابق لكني لاحظت ان المشاركات انقطعت مؤخرا. اتمنى يكون المانع خير بإذن الله. و اطلب من الاخ سمير بالنيابة عن الاخوة المبتدئين امثالي المتابعة.
جزاك الله عنا الف خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> انا من المتتبعين في صمت لكثرة مشاغلي و ايضا  لاني لا امتلك Arabic Keyboard مما يجعل المشاركة امرا صعبا 
> انا لازلت مبتدأة في الفوركس, و كنت تائهة إلى ان ارشدني احد الاخوة جزاه الله الف خيرإلى هذا الموضوع الذي استفدت منه كثيرا , و اشكر كل من الاخ سمير و الاخ بوحة على مجهودهما و حبهما للخير لاخوانهم.
> لقد قرأت الموضوع من اوله و انا اتتبعه من الاسبوع السابق لكني لاحظت ان المشاركات انقطعت مؤخرا. اتمنى يكون المانع خير بإذن الله. و اطلب من الاخ سمير بالنيابة عن الاخوة المبتدئين امثالي المتابعة.
> جزاك الله عنا الف خير

 اهلا بك اختى الكريمة
وان شاء الله يكون الموضوع خير للجميع
ان شاء الله مافيش انقطاع ولا حاجة بس انتى ادعى دعمة حلوة على الباوند ينزل عشان ناخد منه فرصة على الطريقة  :Yikes3:  
ان شاء الله متابعينه دايما

----------


## Abozoz

EUR \CHF شارت 4 ساعات حصل تقاطع الموفنج 55و 40 وتم كسر الشمعة ثم جري اعادة الآختبار  ومن ثم كسرت الشمعة الثالثه شراء ال RSI ي ألاختراق الأول كان تحت 50 والأن عليه مباشرة متجه للأعلى   هل لي بتعليق من استاذي الفاضل سمير والأستاذ بوحــه وسلمتم مع تحياتي الحاره أخوكم د.قمر

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم 
> انا من المتتبعين في صمت لكثرة مشاغلي و ايضا لاني لا امتلك Arabic Keyboard مما يجعل المشاركة امرا صعبا 
> انا لازلت مبتدأة في الفوركس, و كنت تائهة إلى ان ارشدني احد الاخوة جزاه الله الف خيرإلى هذا الموضوع الذي استفدت منه كثيرا , و اشكر كل من الاخ سمير و الاخ بوحة على مجهودهما و حبهما للخير لاخوانهم.
> لقد قرأت الموضوع من اوله و انا اتتبعه من الاسبوع السابق لكني لاحظت ان المشاركات انقطعت مؤخرا. اتمنى يكون المانع خير بإذن الله. و اطلب من الاخ سمير بالنيابة عن الاخوة المبتدئين امثالي المتابعة.
> جزاك الله عنا الف خير

 منورة والله يا ست الكل ... ومفيش انقطاع ولا حاجة منتظرين بس الاستاذ سمير   بيعمل باك تست على باقي الازواج علشان الناس بتتابع دايما بازواج تانية غير الكيبل والمجنون   أول ما الاستاذ سمير يخلص ان شاء الله كل يوم هنرفق كافة الفرص وانا ايضا من المتابعين   بس الاستاذ سمير اتاخر عليا .. لازم نعمل مظاهرة علشان يخلص بدري   :012:   مرة تانية سعدنا بوجودك معانا ومنورانا وصبحي صبحي يا ست الكل

----------


## bo7a

> EUR \CHF  شارت 4 ساعات حصل تقاطع الموفنج 55و 40 وتم كسر الشمعة ثم جري اعادة الآختبار  ومن ثم كسرت الشمعة الثالثه شراء ال RSI ي ألاختراق الأول كان تحت 50 والأن عليه مباشرة متجه للأعلى   هل لي بتعليق من استاذي الفاضل سمير والأستاذ بوحــه وسلمتم مع تحياتي الحاره أخوكم  د.قمر

 قمر قمر وعشقته يا ناس ... قمر قمر أنا دبت خلاص   صباحك وردي يا دكتور قمر ونهارك سعيد ان شاء الله   والله يا دكتور منتظرين الباك تيست لحبيبنا واخونا سمير وأول ما يخلصه نشوف هل متوافق مع الازواج دي او لا   وهل نتايجة كويسة مع الازواج اللي مفيهاش باوند ولا لا لانه بيحترم الباوند والباوند بيحترمه   عموما كدا بقي لازم مظاهرة مفيش كلام   :012:   وصبح صبح يا دكتور .... يا قمر

----------


## سمير صيام

> EUR \CHF شارت 4 ساعات حصل تقاطع الموفنج 55و 40 وتم كسر الشمعة ثم جري اعادة الآختبار  ومن ثم كسرت الشمعة الثالثه شراء ال RSI ي ألاختراق الأول كان تحت 50 والأن عليه مباشرة متجه للأعلى   هل لي بتعليق من استاذي الفاضل سمير والأستاذ بوحــه وسلمتم مع تحياتي الحاره أخوكم د.قمر

  

> قمر قمر وعشقته يا ناس ... قمر قمر أنا دبت خلاص   صباحك وردي يا دكتور قمر ونهارك سعيد ان شاء الله   والله يا دكتور منتظرين الباك تيست لحبيبنا واخونا سمير وأول ما يخلصه نشوف هل متوافق مع الازواج دي او لا   وهل نتايجة كويسة مع الازواج اللي مفيهاش باوند ولا لا لانه بيحترم الباوند والباوند بيحترمه   عموما كدا بقي لازم مظاهرة مفيش كلام    وصبح صبح يا دكتور .... يا قمر

 هلا دكتورنا 
بالنسبة لليورو فرنك لسه معملتش له باك تست
لكن اخونا حكيم سلمانى اشار عليا بازواج الين مع موفنج 13 
والاسترالى موفنج 21 وان شاء الله هراجع الفرص بس متابعة السوق بتخلى الواحد مش قادر يعمل الباك تست 
لكن ان شاء الله هكمله لا تقلق

----------


## safwan86

متابعين معاك يااستاذ سمير.. وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله..  تقبل اجمل الود والتحية..

----------


## Abozoz

الذهـــــب والموفنج افرج 55 (طبعا هذه هدية فقط مني لكل من الأخوه الأعزاء سمير وبوحه) لا نعمل عليه ولكن لفت نظري هذا الشارت والذهب لا يهدى الا للذهـــــب مع تحياتي د.قمر

----------


## ايمن العقرباوي

فرصة واضحة على الكندي نرجو التعليق

----------


## mu7amd

> فرصة واضحة على الكندي نرجو التعليق

 الطريقة حسب كلام اخينا سمير مجربة فقط الى الان على الباوند دولار واذا تبغى تجربها على الديمو مو مشكله فقط لاتجربها على الحقيقي

----------


## aboali

فرصه على المجنون مكتمله الشروط

----------


## ابن المدينة

> فرصه على المجنون مكتمله الشروط

 تم الدخول وإن شاء الله يتحقق الهدف

----------


## stop

> فرصه على المجنون مكتمله الشروط

 اخي العزيز ..
ياليت تحدد سعر الدخول والهدف والاستوب .

----------


## سمير صيام

> الذهـــــب والموفنج افرج 55 (طبعا هذه هدية فقط مني لكل من الأخوه الأعزاء سمير وبوحه) لا نعمل عليه ولكن لفت نظري هذا الشارت والذهب لا يهدى الا للذهـــــب مع تحياتي د.قمر

 اهلا بالدكتور قمر وهدية مقبولة
بس للاسف اغلبنا لا يعمل بالدهب وان شاء الله تكون متوافقة مع الدهب ايضا 
تقبل ودى

----------


## سمير صيام

> فرصة واضحة على الكندي نرجو التعليق

  

> الطريقة حسب كلام اخينا سمير مجربة فقط الى الان على الباوند دولار واذا تبغى تجربها على الديمو مو مشكله فقط لاتجربها على الحقيقي

 هلا ايمن باشا 
فعلا الفرصة مضبوطة لكن احنا مش عاملين باك تست له وان شاء الله نعمله ويكون متوافق معاه تماما 
تقبل ودى ياغالى والشكر موضول لاخونا محمود

----------


## سمير صيام

> فرصه على المجنون مكتمله الشروط

  

> تم الدخول وإن شاء الله يتحقق الهدف

  

> اخي العزيز ..
> ياليت تحدد سعر الدخول والهدف والاستوب .

 الفرصة مكتملة الشروط فعلا حسب شروط اخونا بوحة 
الدخول بيع من 248.80 
الاستوب 249.80
الهدف 245.80
استوب متحرك كل 100 نقطة 
ومن لدية ادارة مالية يممكنه الدخول بعقدين الاول هدفه 100 نقطة والتانى هدف هو ال 300 نقطة بالاستوب المتحرك 
ارجو التجربة ديمو الا قبل التجربة على الحقيقى  
للتنبيه الفرصة قد تكون ضد الاتجاه الحالى للمجنون وهو الشراء 
وفى حالة الاغلاق اعلى الموفنج سنعكس معه ونغلق الصفقة الحالية

----------


## aboali

> الفرصة مكتملة الشروط فعلا حسب شروط اخونا بوحة  الدخول بيع من 248.80  الاستوب 249.80 الهدف 245.80 استوب متحرك كل 100 نقطة  ومن لدية ادارة مالية يممكنه الدخول بعقدين الاول هدفه 100 نقطة والتانى هدف هو ال 300 نقطة بالاستوب المتحرك  ارجو التجربة ديمو الا قبل التجربة على الحقيقى   للتنبيه الفرصة قد تكون ضد الاتجاه الحالى للمجنون وهو الشراء  وفى حالة الاغلاق اعلى الموفنج سنعكس معه ونغلق الصفقة الحالية

   استاذ سمير بارك الله فيك واسف على تاخير الرد الموفينج قطع شمعتين متتالين عكس بعض ..............؟ ايه الوضع

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير بارك الله فيك واسف على تاخير الرد الموفينج قطع شمعتين متتالين عكس بعض ..............؟ ايه الوضع

 هلا ابو على
الطريقة مرنة ولازم تكون مرن معاها بمعنى
اجنا دخلنا بيع من 248.80 والاربع ساعات قفلت الان 249.33
يبقى هنقفل على خسارة 55 نقطة وندخل شراء من 249.33 وهدفنا 252.33 واستوبنا 248.33 
بس كده

----------


## aboali

> هلا ابو على  الطريقة مرنة ولازم تكون مرن معاها بمعنى اجنا دخلنا بيع من 248.80 والاربع ساعات قفلت الان 249.33 يبقى هنقفل على خسارة 55 نقطة وندخل شراء من 249.33 وهدفنا 252.33 واستوبنا 248.33  بس كده

 استاذ سمير مفيش شمعه على الاربعه ساعات قفلت عند249.33
السعر الان249.07

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير مفيش شمعه على الاربعه ساعات قفلت عند249.33
> السعر الان249.07

 هلا ابو على
افكسول قفلت على 249.17
نورث فينانث قفلت على 249.33 لانها بعد افكسول بنص ساعة
والتريد قفل بدرى عنهم عشان كده فى اختلاف

----------


## aboali

> هلا ابو على  افكسول قفلت على 249.17 نورث فينانث قفلت على 249.33 لانها بعد افكسول بنص ساعة والتريد قفل بدرى عنهم عشان كده فى اختلاف

 تمام يا فندم

----------


## ابو سلمى

اخونا الفاضل سمير  
اعتقد ان السعر يتجه لمنطقة 2452.00 هوا الان مع اقتتاح الفترة الاسيوية ولم ينزل عن 249.05 
اعتقد ان الدخول الان  شراء والهدف كما قلت انت 252.33    
تقبل ودي وتحياتي     ومتظرين توجيهات قائد الوحدة 55 موفينج    فوات تدخل سريع وعمليات في عمق دفاعات العدو

----------


## يارب ترزقه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اصحاب الاستراتيجيه ( العم بوحه..العم سمير صيام)  تعظيم سلام ليكم مش على الاستراتيجيه مع انها استراتيجيه متعوب عليها ولكن تعظيم سلام حقيقي على البحث والمتابعه والمشاركه الفعاله وهذا شئ يسجل لكم في المنتدى ، فهناك الكثير من يضع استراتيجيات ويتركها حتى تنسى 
ولكن لي بعض الملاحظات على الاستراتيجيه اتمنى الرد عليها
الملاحظه الاولى : انتم تعملون الآن على الكيبل وآخر فرصه كانت على هذا الزوج بتاريخ 16/6/
الا تلاحظون بأن الفرص بعيده جداً ام هذه حاله خاصه؟ 
الملاحظه الثانيه : انا اعلم انكم بصدد وضع اللمسات الاخيره على زوج المجنون ولكن حتى نكون أقرب للواقع ارجو من الآن وضع اكثر من زوج طبعا كل زوج بشروطه الخاصه به...لأن انك تعتمد على فرصه تتحقق بالشهر مره او ربما اكثر من شهر تجعلك مطالب بوضع اكثر من زوج حتى تنجح 
الاستراتيجيه. 
الملاحظه الثالثه: احد الاخوه طلب بوضع الهاي واللو ووعدتموه واعلم حجم مشاغلكم خصوصا الاخ سمير كمراقب في المنتدى ولكن ( طمعانين في كرمكم ) 
والسلام ختام للناس الكرام

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخونا الفاضل سمير  
> اعتقد ان السعر يتجه لمنطقة 2452.00 هوا الان مع اقتتاح الفترة الاسيوية ولم ينزل عن 249.05 
> اعتقد ان الدخول الان  شراء والهدف كما قلت انت 252.33    
> تقبل ودي وتحياتي     ومتظرين توجيهات قائد الوحدة 55 موفينج    فوات تدخل سريع وعمليات في عمق دفاعات العدو

 بالنسبة للمجنون الفرصة كانت شراء الاخيرة عند الاغلاق والسوق فتح بجاب 150 نقطة لاعلى الى 250.80 والدخول كان 249.33 يعنى بعد 100 نقطة الاستوب كان على الدخول
عموما طبعا فى هذه الحالة المرونة بتطلب وقت فتح الجاب الا اترك الصفقة للاستوب على الدخول لانه سيهبط يغلق الجاب
عموما الان هو اغلق تحت موفنج 55 و 40 والمفترض بيع طبعا والار اس اى تحت الخمسين ولم يغلق فوقهما حتى الان

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اصحاب الاستراتيجيه ( العم بوحه..العم سمير صيام)  تعظيم سلام ليكم مش على الاستراتيجيه مع انها استراتيجيه متعوب عليها ولكن تعظيم سلام حقيقي على البحث والمتابعه والمشاركه الفعاله وهذا شئ يسجل لكم في المنتدى ، فهناك الكثير من يضع استراتيجيات ويتركها حتى تنسى  لا شكر على واجب ده اقل واجب نقدر نعمله   
> ولكن لي بعض الملاحظات على الاستراتيجيه اتمنى الرد عليها
> الملاحظه الاولى : انتم تعملون الآن على الكيبل وآخر فرصه كانت على هذا الزوج بتاريخ 16/6/
> الا تلاحظون بأن الفرص بعيده جداً ام هذه حاله خاصه؟  طبعا انت جيت لنقطة مهمة وهو ان الباوند من اخر اختراق صعد كثيرا وحقق الهدف من بدرى لكن للى حابب يكمل الفرص خصوصا زى الحالة دى كانت موجة دافعة للباوند  ممكن مع رسم الترند يمشى معاه وينتظر ان يكسره 
> عموما حتى لو مشى مع الاهداف هذه الحالة غالبا لا تتكرر الا مرة او مرتين كل عام   
> الملاحظه الثانيه : انا اعلم انكم بصدد وضع اللمسات الاخيره على زوج المجنون ولكن حتى نكون أقرب للواقع ارجو من الآن وضع اكثر من زوج طبعا كل زوج بشروطه الخاصه به...لأن انك تعتمد على فرصه تتحقق بالشهر مره او ربما اكثر من شهر تجعلك مطالب بوضع اكثر من زوج حتى تنجح الاستراتيجيه.  انا اعتقد ان الاستراتيجة ناجحة وبمعدل ربح ممتاز وخصوصا مع الباوند وهناك فى مشاركة سابقة لى اعدادات لزوجين اخريين ان شاء الله اكمل الباك تست لهم ونعتمدهم معنا  
> الملاحظه الثالثه: احد الاخوه طلب بوضع الهاي واللو ووعدتموه واعلم حجم مشاغلكم خصوصا الاخ سمير كمراقب في المنتدى ولكن ( طمعانين في كرمكم ) انا مش فاهم موضوع ايه الهاى واللو تقصد طريقة تعتمد على الهاى واللو ولا ايه ولو ليه طلب سابق ياريت الرابط   
> والسلام ختام للناس الكرام

 وعليكم السلام  هلا بيك ياغالى تم الرد اعلاه

----------


## medhat 2007

متابعة فرصة على المجنون ننتظر اغلاق الشمعة و الؤشر يصعد فوق ال50 صح ؟

----------


## medhat 2007



----------


## medhat 2007

ايه رايكوا فى الفرصة دى على الفرنك
سؤال  هوانا ليه كل ما ارفق شارت يطلعوا اتنين ؟؟

----------


## medhat 2007

اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات بعد ربع ساعة هل الفرصتين دول جيدين و هما مكتملين الشروط

----------


## أسد

أستاذ سمير ..  كيف صحتك يامعلم .. أخي أشوف اليورو ين فرصة مبيع ..  من خلال تقاطع الموفينج 55 و 40  وتقاطع خطوط الموفينج مع السعر ومؤشر RSI  تحت 50 .. هل تعتبر فرصة بيع رائعة لهذا الزوج ..؟؟ أما ماعملتله باك تست للتأكد من موافقة الموفينج مع الزوج دا ..؟؟ وهذا الشارت لوسمحت ياغالي .. طبعا الدخول بعد المقاطعة الفعلية .. وجائز تكون بالليل ..

----------


## سمير صيام

يا هلا بيك
بالنسبة لليورو ين هو فعلا بيع سواء اغلق تحت موفنج 40 او موفنج 55
انا شايف ان الموفنج 55 CLOSE + HIGH + LOW
فلتر معقول للدخول فى ازواج الين
شوف الصور المفروض دخولنا بيع على المجنون لكن فلتر الهاى واللو منعنى من الدخول
عموما انا هعمل باك تست بالطريقة كده واقارن

----------


## ahmoo12

المجنون الموفينج 55 هاى الآن
ياريت المتابعة معى

----------


## ahmoo12

الصورة

----------


## ahmoo12

المجنون الآن يخترق الموفينج 55 close  
نرجو المساعدة والمتابعة معى

----------


## medhat 2007

هو احنا على حسب الهاى و اللو لازم يقطع الخطوط كلها ؟

----------


## ahmoo12

الأستاذ سمير بيقول لازم نقطع الخطوط علشان ده فلتر

----------


## ahmoo12

المجنون عمل تراجع الأن

----------


## سمير صيام

> المجنون الموفينج 55 هاى الآن
> ياريت المتابعة معى

  

> هو احنا على حسب الهاى و اللو لازم يقطع الخطوط كلها ؟

  

> الأستاذ سمير بيقول لازم نقطع الخطوط علشان ده فلتر

 المجنون عايز صبر شوية 
لانه ممكن يتذبذب احيانا ويفضل يطلع وينزل تحت الخطوط عدة مرات صحيح صفقة واحدة تعوض لكن رايى الحالى سواء اشتغلنا باختراق موفنج 40 وموفنج 55 او باختراق موفنج 55 هاى ولو وكلوز لازم اكون راسم على اخر قاعين ترند صغير ادخل مع اختراقه كفلتر احتياطى 
عموما بالنسبة للمجنون الموضوع محتاج شوية ضبط عشان نتلافى التذبذب لاغير 
لكن عموما هى سواء بالطريقتين عدة تقاطعات كاذبة تتغير صفقة رابحة ان شاء الله

----------


## Reader_Searcher

جزاك الله خيرا يا أستاذ سمير صيام بسيطة بس ماتستبسطهاش!!!  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## aboali

فرصه ولا اجمل من كده على المجنون فى حاله اغلاقه على نفس السعر لانه باقى نصف ساعه على اغلاق الشمعه

----------


## aboali

الفرصه الان قائمه

----------


## bofahad77

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aboali

> فرصه ولا اجمل من كده على المجنون فى حاله اغلاقه على نفس السعر لانه باقى نصف ساعه على اغلاق الشمعه

   الفرصه محققه حتى الان 125 نقطه

----------


## واقعـــي

وين الورشه واهلها
استاذ سمير اساس استراتيجيتك  عامل لها اختبار على الباوند دولار والباوند دولار الان على الابواب قريب جدا من موفينج 55 هل نستعد لحفله ام ربما يرتد او يخترق اثناء اخبار البيوت الامريكيه الجديده غدا ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> وين الورشه واهلها
> استاذ سمير اساس استراتيجيتك  عامل لها اختبار على الباوند دولار والباوند دولار الان على الابواب قريب جدا من موفينج 55 هل نستعد لحفله ام ربما يرتد او يخترق اثناء اخبار البيوت الامريكيه الجديده غدا ؟

 
الورشة موجودة بس منتظرين عمو باوند وان شاء الله بكره يعملها وينزل 
هو ممكن يرتد منه ويطلع شوية
عموما احنا فى انتظاره

----------


## mohd6636

استاذ سمير
hi and close should be under 55 MA for GBP for 4 hour candle
then we can sell
وشكرا عزيزي

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير
> hi and close should be under 55 MA for GBP for 4 hour candle
> then we can sell
> وشكرا عزيزي

 نعم اخى محمد بالاغلاق تحت الموفنج بشمعة الاربع ساعات

----------


## سمير صيام

الاخوة متابعى الطريقة
ان شاء الله نحن فى انتظار الباوند يكسر الموفنج والدعم عند 2.0470
وهندخل فيه ان شاء الله 
بالنسبة للمجنون 
احنا جربنا كذا حاجة وهم كلهم كويسين بس مرضيتش ادى رايى نهائى لانه فى موفنج كويس جدا معاه لكن كان لابد من استئذان اخونا علاء السقا لانه هو اللى قالى عليه ومينفعش انزله فى موضوعى الا بعد استئذانه 
الموفنج هو ema 50 shift 25
موفنج اسى 50 بازاحة 25 
الفريم ايضا 4 ساعات وممكن استخدامه على النصف ساعة ايضا 
على فكرة انا استخدمته كذا مرة مسبقا وهو ممتاز طبعا هيبقى فى ايام تذبذب المجنون لو حصل هيضرب استوب كذا مرة لكن صفقة واحدة ان شاء الله تعوض الخسارة
الاهداف هنخليها على الاقل 500 والاستوب 100
طبعا مع تريلنج استوب كل 100 نقطة لانه ممكن ميوصلش الى 500 وممكن يتعداها وممكن تلاحقه برسم الترند عليه

----------


## alhaidary

يعني فقط موفنق أفرج واحد ؟  بدل موفنق 55 و40 ؟  ويكون الأفرج 50 وشفت 25  ؟  والشروط هل هي إختراق الأفرج شمعة هابطة بيع مع نزول  الـ RSI تحت 50 ؟ وشراء مع إختراق الأفرج شمعة صاعدة والـ RSI فوق 50 ؟  هل هذه آخر الشروط أخي الكريم أستاذ سمير ؟

----------


## نـزار محمد

> الاخوة متابعى الطريقة
> ان شاء الله نحن فى انتظار الباوند يكسر الموفنج والدعم عند 2.0470
> وهندخل فيه ان شاء الله

 الاخ سمير: فضلا لدي أسئلة:
س 1: هل ننتظر كسر الموفينج 55 بشمعة 4 ساعات ثم ندخل الصفقة بعد افتتاح شمعة جديدة (4ساعات) او ننتظر اغلاق الشمعة الجديدة بعد شمعة الكسر للدخول في الصفقة؟
س2: هل الدعم الذي ذكرته هو الهدف 2.0470 ؟ أو ندخل الصفقة بنسبة ربح 3 الى 1 (3 ربح :1 خسارة) (60:180 ). 
تقبل ودي
أبو ندى

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاخ سمير: فضلا لدي أسئلة:
> س 1: هل ننتظر كسر الموفينج 55 بشمعة 4 ساعات ثم ندخل الصفقة بعد افتتاح شمعة جديدة (4ساعات) او ننتظر اغلاق الشمعة الجديدة بعد شمعة الكسر للدخول في الصفقة؟
> س2: هل الدعم الذي ذكرته هو الهدف 2.0470 ؟ أو ندخل الصفقة بنسبة ربح 3 الى 1 (3 ربح :1 خسارة) (60:180 ). 
> تقبل ودي
> أبو ندى

  هلا ابو ندىالدخول من افتتاح الشمعة الجديدة مباشرة (شمعة اربع ساعات)الان تم الكسر الدخول كالاتىبيع الباوند دولار من 2.0468 الهدف 2.0288استوب متحرك 60 طبعا من رصيده يسمح وحسب ادارته المالية يدخل ب 3 عقود كل عقد بهدف 
من يجرب يجرب ديمو حتى يتعود على الطريقة

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعني فقط موفنق أفرج واحد ؟  بدل موفنق 55 و40 ؟  ويكون الأفرج 50 وشفت 25  ؟  والشروط هل هي إختراق الأفرج شمعة هابطة بيع مع نزول  الـ RSI تحت 50 ؟ وشراء مع إختراق الأفرج شمعة صاعدة والـ RSI فوق 50 ؟  هل هذه آخر الشروط أخي الكريم أستاذ سمير ؟

  
ايوه اخى الحيدرى موفنج واحد فقط موفنج 50 مع شيفت 25 
ان شاء الله اخر الشروط للمجنون

----------


## mu7amd

> ايوه اخى الحيدرى موفنج واحد فقط موفنج 50 مع شيفت 25  ان شاء الله اخر الشروط للمجنون

 هل هذا الاعداد خاص لعمله معينه مثل المجنون ام للباوند لانه لو كان للباوند تكون الفرصه ليسه بعيده :Nono:

----------


## مجنون الباوند

> هل هذا الاعداد خاص لعمله معينه مثل المجنون ام للباوند لانه لو كان للباوند تكون الفرصه ليسه بعيده

 انا ايضا استاد سمير لم يتم الاختراق 
عندي حتى الان على 55MA
فهل ندخل معكم الصفقة رغم ان
شمعة 4H قد افتتحت فوق الMA
                             ودمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## واقعـــي

الاختراق واضح جدا وفتحت شمعة 4ساعات جديده اسفل موفينج 55 والار اس اي تحت ال50  والمومنتيوم (اضافه من عندي)تحت ال100 والاستوكاستيك (اضافه من عندي ) حوالي 20 وهذا ممكن يتسبب بارتداده قليلا لانه تشبع تزول .
وأخيرا صدنا الباوند بعد ترقب نسأل الله التوفيق وأن يتحقق الهدف .
بارك الله فيك  ايها الليدر لكن!
أين بوحه هل انشغل بالمجنون!

----------


## mohd6636

اخي سمير تفعلت الصفقه
الهدف 2.0288
والستوب متحرك على 60
ممكن التأكيد على هذه الاسعار
وشكرا عزيزي

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل هذا الاعداد خاص لعمله معينه مثل المجنون ام للباوند لانه لو كان للباوند تكون الفرصه ليسه بعيده

 الباوند دولار موفنج 55  المجنون  موفنج 50 شيفت 25

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا ايضا استاد سمير لم يتم الاختراق 
> عندي حتى الان على 55MA
> فهل ندخل معكم الصفقة رغم ان
> شمعة 4H قد افتتحت فوق الMA
>                              ودمت بحفظ الرحمن

  

> الاختراق واضح جدا وفتحت شمعة 4ساعات جديده اسفل موفينج 55 والار اس اي تحت ال50  والمومنتيوم (اضافه من عندي)تحت ال100 والاستوكاستيك (اضافه من عندي ) حوالي 20 وهذا ممكن يتسبب بارتداده قليلا لانه تشبع تزول .
> وأخيرا صدنا الباوند بعد ترقب نسأل الله التوفيق وأن يتحقق الهدف .
> بارك الله فيك  ايها الليدر لكن!
> أين بوحه هل انشغل بالمجنون!

  الشارت المستخدم ال تريد وتم الكسر من الشمعة الماضية والدخول من الشمعة الحالية للاربع ساعات كما قال اخونا واقعى

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير تفعلت الصفقه
> الهدف 2.0288
> والستوب متحرك على 60
> ممكن التأكيد على هذه الاسعار
> وشكرا عزيزي

 مضبوط تمام

----------


## phoenix

بارك الله فيك عمنا سمير وجزاك كل خير ، بس نسيتني حضرتك

----------


## نـزار محمد

> اخي سمير تفعلت الصفقه
> الهدف 2.0288
> والستوب متحرك على 60
> ممكن التأكيد على هذه الاسعار
> وشكرا عزيزي

 السلام عليكم
لدي استفسار عند وضع الهدف والستوب متحرك لابد من وضع قيمة للوقف .. فما هو الرقم الصحيح للوقف؟ 
شكرا لكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> بارك الله فيك عمنا سمير وجزاك كل خير ، بس نسيتني حضرتك

 ويبارك فيك بس نسيتك فى ايه لو فى حاجة مردتش عليها ياريت تذكرنى بيها وناسف لذلك

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> لدي استفسار عند وضع الهدف والستوب متحرك لابد من وضع قيمة للوقف .. فما هو الرقم الصحيح للوقف؟ 
> شكرا لكم

 
وعليكم السلام
الهدف 180 
الاستوب المتحرك 60
الاستوب 60 وممكن تمشى 50 
لو عندك رصيد يسمح الدخول لكل عقد بهدف 
ملاحظة للصفقة الحالية هناك ترند صاعد فى طريق الصفقة

----------


## phoenix

مشكور أخي سمير على الإهتمام ، بس حبيت أذكرك بالنسبة لموضوع fibonacci Projection  وليسExtension    قصدي بعد عكس الإتجاه وكسر الفيبو 100 ،  والله ماعاد أعرف شو أسمها تلخبطت ولك جزيل الشكر وفائق الإحترام

----------


## aboali

فرصه ولا اروع ونحن فى انتظارها من زمان على الباوند

----------


## aboali

> فرصه على المجنون مكتمله الشروط

   هذه الفرصه وضعتها من ثلاثه ايام وهى محققه حتى الان 480     نقطه واكثر  ربنا يبارك فيك استاذ سمير

----------


## سمير صيام

> فرصه ولا اروع ونحن فى انتظارها من زمان على الباوند

 ان شاء الله يا ابو على تحقق الهدف هى كانت محققة حوالى 30 نقطة لكن فى عوائق لاستكمال الهدف منه الااخبار كان ضد الدولار والحمد الله مرتفعش الباوند حتى الان
والترند حاجو ايضا للنزول نتمنى كسره ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> هذه الفرصه وضعتها من ثلاثه ايام وهى محققه حتى الان 480     نقطه واكثر  ربنا يبارك فيك استاذ سمير

 تمام يا ابو على المجنون حتى لو خسرك صفقة او اتنين تيجى التالتة تابتة وتحقق الاهداف ان شاء الله 
الفكرة ان البساطة مطلوبة فى الطرق 
فى اختلاف بينى وبينك فى الباوند عندك التقاطع مختلف عن عندى

----------


## نديم الذكريات

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   حقيقة مجهود رائع وطريقة أروع من حبيب الكل الأستاذ : سمير   ولا أهمش مجهود أخونا بوحه القدير على ما قدمه في تطوير الطريقة للخروج بأفضل النتائج إن شاء الله   لكن لدي أستفسار بسيط وهو :   ذكرتم في صفحات سابقة أن الموفج للنذل لى قولة أخونا بوحه   يكون موفينج 40 مع موفينج 55 + مستويات 58 و 35 للأر إس أي   و هبوط السعر تحت الموفينجات + حدوث التقاطع + المؤشر تحت مستوي 35 أر إس أي = بيع صعود السعر فوق الموفينجات + حدوث التقاطع + المؤشر فوق مستوي 58 أر إس أي = شراء   أنتهى كلام أخونا بوحه ونجي لشيء أخر في المشاركة رقم 394 لك يا أستاذ : سمير  والتي ذكرت فيها  *الموفنج هو** ema 50 shift 25* *موفنج اسى 50 بازاحة 25**الفريم ايضا 4**ساعات وممكن استخدامه على النصف ساعة ايضا**على فكرة انا استخدمته كذا مرة**مسبقا وهو ممتاز طبعا هيبقى فى ايام تذبذب المجنون لو حصل هيضرب استوب كذا مرة لكن**صفقة واحدة ان شاء الله تعوض الخسارة**الاهداف هنخليها على الاقل 500 والاستوب**100**طبعا مع تريلنج استوب كل 100 نقطة لانه ممكن ميوصلش الى 500 وممكن يتعداها**وممكن تلاحقه برسم الترند عليه*  فأي الطرق أصح لأتباعها الأولى والتي ذكرها أخونا بوحه  أم نقوم بتجربة الطريقة الثاني التي ذكرتها آنفا للأخ السقا   هذا ما أردت أن أستفسر عنه   وأعود وأشكرك أستاذ سمير وموصول الشكر لكل من ساهم في هذه الطريقة وأرجوا أن أكون من المتابعين معكم وبذل ما أستطيع لنخرج بطريقه ممتازة في المتاجره   تقبل تحياتي

----------


## نـزار محمد

> وعليكم السلام  الهدف 180   الاستوب المتحرك 60  الاستوب 60 وممكن تمشى 50   لو عندك رصيد يسمح الدخول لكل عقد بهدف   ملاحظة للصفقة الحالية هناك ترند صاعد فى طريق الصفقة

  جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشكور أخي سمير على الإهتمام ، بس حبيت أذكرك بالنسبة لموضوع fibonacci Projection  وليسExtension    قصدي بعد عكس الإتجاه وكسر الفيبو 100 ،  والله ماعاد أعرف شو أسمها تلخبطت ولك جزيل الشكر وفائق الإحترام

 اتفضل

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   حقيقة مجهود رائع وطريقة أروع من حبيب الكل الأستاذ : سمير   ولا أهمش مجهود أخونا بوحه القدير على ما قدمه في تطوير الطريقة للخروج بأفضل النتائج إن شاء الله   لكن لدي أستفسار بسيط وهو :   ذكرتم في صفحات سابقة أن الموفج للنذل لى قولة أخونا بوحه   يكون موفينج 40 مع موفينج 55 + مستويات 58 و 35 للأر إس أي   و هبوط السعر تحت الموفينجات + حدوث التقاطع + المؤشر تحت مستوي 35 أر إس أي = بيع صعود السعر فوق الموفينجات + حدوث التقاطع + المؤشر فوق مستوي 58 أر إس أي = شراء   أنتهى كلام أخونا بوحه ونجي لشيء أخر في المشاركة رقم 394 لك يا أستاذ : سمير  والتي ذكرت فيها  *الموفنج هو** ema 50 shift 25* *موفنج اسى 50 بازاحة 25**الفريم ايضا 4**ساعات وممكن استخدامه على النصف ساعة ايضا**على فكرة انا استخدمته كذا مرة**مسبقا وهو ممتاز طبعا هيبقى فى ايام تذبذب المجنون لو حصل هيضرب استوب كذا مرة لكن**صفقة واحدة ان شاء الله تعوض الخسارة**الاهداف هنخليها على الاقل 500 والاستوب**100**طبعا مع تريلنج استوب كل 100 نقطة لانه ممكن ميوصلش الى 500 وممكن يتعداها**وممكن تلاحقه برسم الترند عليه*  فأي الطرق أصح لأتباعها الأولى والتي ذكرها أخونا بوحه  أم نقوم بتجربة الطريقة الثاني التي ذكرتها آنفا للأخ السقا   هذا ما أردت أن أستفسر عنه   وأعود وأشكرك أستاذ سمير وموصول الشكر لكل من ساهم في هذه الطريقة وأرجوا أن أكون من المتابعين معكم وبذل ما أستطيع لنخرج بطريقه ممتازة في المتاجره   تقبل تحياتي

 يا هلا بيك اخونا نديم 
ومنور الموضوع
بالنسبة لطريقة بوحة وهى اختراق موفنج 40 وموفنج 55
هى كويسة لكن موفنج 50 شيفت 25 ادق ومتجرب قبل كده 
وانا نفسى جربته قبل كده بس مكنتش اقدر احطه فى الموضوع الا بعد استئذان الاخ علاء عشان كده اعتبرت ان الموفنج مش موجود وتابعت باعدادت الاخ بوحة لحين وجدت الاخح علاء واخذ الاذن منه وقد تم

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

> يا هلا بيك اخونا نديم   ومنور الموضوع بالنسبة لطريقة بوحة وهى اختراق موفنج 40 وموفنج 55 هى كويسة لكن موفنج 50 شيفت 25 ادق ومتجرب قبل كده  وانا نفسى جربته قبل كده بس مكنتش اقدر احطه فى الموضوع الا بعد استئذان الاخ علاء عشان كده اعتبرت ان الموفنج مش موجود وتابعت باعدادت الاخ بوحة لحين وجدت الاخح علاء واخذ الاذن منه وقد تم

 يعني يتم اعتماد الطريقة التي قال عليها علاء
وياريت توضح شوي
لانك اعطيت الضوء الاخضر

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعني يتم اعتماد الطريقة التي قال عليها علاء
> وياريت توضح شوي
> لانك اعطيت الضوء الاخضر

 هلا اخى مهدى
بالنسبة للمجنون
هنحط موفنج واحد باعدادات eam 50  وازاحة shift 25
ونفس الشروط فوقه شراء وتحته بيع مع تاكيد RSI 
وصلت ولا لسه

----------


## phoenix

> اتفضل

 مشكور أستاذنا جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## mohd6636

اخي سمير
اذا الشمعه القادمه فتحت فوق الموفنج افرج واقفلت كذلك فوقه
راح ندخل باي على الباوند
لأن صفقة البيع على الباوند ضربت الاستوب
وشكرا عزيزي

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير
> اذا الشمعه القادمه فتحت فوق الموفنج افرج واقفلت كذلك فوقه
> راح ندخل باي على الباوند
> لأن صفقة البيع على الباوند ضربت الاستوب
> وشكرا عزيزي

 البيع الحمد الله ضرب استوب ايوه بعد تحقيق اكتر من 40 نقطة
لكن لا ندخل الشراء الان لان RSI  مازال تحت ال 50   ننتظر اغلاق الشمعة الحالية ونرى

----------


## bofahad77

> الأخــــوة الأفاضــــل  أسعد اللــــه أوقاتكم كنت اراقب بصمت هذا الآبـــداع ، والتعاون وكان لا بـــد لى من مداخلــه فعجزت  وكانت هذه الهديـــة لكم  ملف Word حتى يوم 10-7-2007 ارجو ان يستفيد منه الجميع الى الأمــــام اخوكم  د.قمـــر

 بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## 4x1y

استاذ سمير ماهي افضل نقطة خروج حسب الطريقة والف تحية

----------


## AbuRomi

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحيه طيبه وبعد
استاذ سمير صيام حفظك الله انا من اشد المعجبين بهذه الطريقه ومتابع لك منذ الصفحات الاولى من هذا الموضوع ورايت انه من الواجب علي ان اتقدم لك بالشكر الجزيل لما تقدمه لاعضاء هذا المنتدى
(هذا الصرح الشامخ) ودعواتي لكم بالتوفيق
بالامس سال احدهم عن فرصة الباوند دولار H4 وتطوعت للرد عليه فقلت له اذا تم كسر MA55
تستطيع الدخول بعد شمعة الكسر وانتقلت لشارت الساعه ووجدت ان الفرصه قائمه H1 ودخلت مباشره بعد تاكيد RSI والاستوكاستيك وحققت معي 160 نقطه بالتمام
مرفق شارت موضح عليه الفرصه
شكرا لك مرة اخرى

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير ماهي افضل نقطة خروج حسب الطريقة والف تحية

 ياهلا بيك
بالنسبة لافضل طريقة هى انى اعمل نسبة الاهداف اعلى 3 مرات من الاستوب عشان حتى لو ضرب 3 مرات الاستوب صفقة واحدة تعوضه
فانا الباك تست جربته على 180 هدف و 60 او 50 استوب 
تقبل ودى

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> تحيه طيبه وبعد
> استاذ سمير صيام حفظك الله انا من اشد المعجبين بهذه الطريقه ومتابع لك منذ الصفحات الاولى من هذا الموضوع ورايت انه من الواجب علي ان اتقدم لك بالشكر الجزيل لما تقدمه لاعضاء هذا المنتدى
> (هذا الصرح الشامخ) ودعواتي لكم بالتوفيق
> بالامس سال احدهم عن فرصة الباوند دولار H4 وتطوعت للرد عليه فقلت له اذا تم كسر MA55
> تستطيع الدخول بعد شمعة الكسر وانتقلت لشارت الساعه ووجدت ان الفرصه قائمه H1 ودخلت مباشره بعد تاكيد RSI والاستوكاستيك وحققت معي 160 نقطه بالتمام
> مرفق شارت موضح عليه الفرصه
> شكرا لك مرة اخرى

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ولا شكر على واجب
بالنسبة للطريقة على الساعة ممتازة برضه بس مشكلته عل ىالساعة تذبذبه والتقاطعات الوهمية اكتر
يعنى شوف وقت دخولك هتلاقيه طلع فوق الموفنج ونزل المفروض تكون دخلت وخرجت مرتين
عشان كده الاربع ساعات اريح فى النقطة دى وان كان لا يمنع احيانا كتير تحصل لكن اجمالا اقل من الساعة

----------


## نديم الذكريات

صباح الخيرات أخوي سمير   أرجوا منك أن تضع لنا طريقة الأخ علاء   وتشرحها بطريقتك الجميلة والسلسة ليفهمها الجميع ونبدأ بالتجربة عليها   لأني في الحقيقة جربة طريقة أخونا بوحه   وحققت الصفقة 285 نقطة على الندل كما سماه أخونا بوحه   ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## mu7amd

صباح الخير وجمعه مباركه 
س1 :الان ماهو الوضع في الجنيه حسب الشارت المرفق؟
س2 : هل الاعداد صحيح للباوند دولار موفينج 55 وشفت 0 ؟

----------


## faten

أاخي الكريم سمير صيام وجميع الشباب واصبايا المشاركين في شرح هذه الاستراتيجية 
بارك الله فيكم وبالاخ وسمير والاخ بوحة على مجهودخم الكبير في هذه الصفحات الدسمة الذي يتعبون فيها لافهامنا هذه الطريقة
الحق يقال انها طريقة سهلة جدا ومبسطة وصالحة لنا نحن المبتدئين هي حقا حلاوتها في بساطتها وهي مربحة جدا كما يبدو لي
لكني اقول ان الشروحات فيها باتت كثيرة يا ليت تلخصوها لنا حسب اخر ما توصلتمم اليه من تعديلات
مع طرح الفرصة اول باول ولحطة استحقاقها حتى ندخل معكم تماما لتجربتها ولا نجرب على فهمنا ربما فهمنا كان خطا يا ريت تقومون بورشة جماعية للدخول والخروج 
وهنا اريد السؤال كما يبدو لي ان هناك فرصة للدخول بيع على الباوند تقترب على فريم الاربع ساعات فهل مفهمومي صح؟؟ظظظ وكم من الوقت بعد تقدرون حتى تتحقق شروط الدخول في هذه الفرصة اليوم؟؟؟  
جزاكم الله عنا الف خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> صباح الخيرات أخوي سمير   أرجوا منك أن تضع لنا طريقة الأخ علاء   وتشرحها بطريقتك الجميلة والسلسة ليفهمها الجميع ونبدأ بالتجربة عليها   لأني في الحقيقة جربة طريقة أخونا بوحه   وحققت الصفقة 285 نقطة على الندل كما سماه أخونا بوحه   ولك جزيل الشكر

 اهلا بك اخى نديم
الصورة فيها الشرح المبسط لطريقة الموفنج 50 للمجنون 
طبعا النزول قوى واى موفنج مكسور كان هيكون فيه ربح
طبعا الدخول مع اعدادة الاختبار مع شرط الار اس اى فوق 50 فى الشراء و تحته فى البيع

----------


## سمير صيام

> صباح الخير وجمعه مباركه 
> س1 :الان ماهو الوضع في الجنيه حسب الشارت المرفق؟
> س2 : هل الاعداد صحيح للباوند دولار موفينج 55 وشفت 0 ؟

 ج1 الوضع فى الجنيه كان بيع من 2.0473 والهدف 2.0293 وقد تم الحمد الله  طبعا شغلنا لسه ديمو  المفروض الصفقة الاولى خسارة 60 والتانية ربح 180 يبقى الصافى 120 نقطة ربح 
ج2 الباوند دولار موفنج 55 من غير ازاحة الازاحة فقط للمجنون
ساكتب الطريقة للمجنون على المشاركة الاولى ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> أاخي الكريم سمير صيام وجميع الشباب واصبايا المشاركين في شرح هذه الاستراتيجية 
> بارك الله فيكم وبالاخ وسمير والاخ بوحة على مجهودخم الكبير في هذه الصفحات الدسمة الذي يتعبون فيها لافهامنا هذه الطريقة  بارك الله فيكى 
> الحق يقال انها طريقة سهلة جدا ومبسطة وصالحة لنا نحن المبتدئين هي حقا حلاوتها في بساطتها وهي مربحة جدا كما يبدو لي  ان شاء الله مربحة يكفى ان معدل الربح الى الخسارة 3:1يعنى خسارة 3 صفقات تعوضهم نجاح صفقة واحدة 
> لكني اقول ان الشروحات فيها باتت كثيرة يا ليت تلخصوها لنا حسب اخر ما توصلتمم اليه من تعديلات سيكون حالا فى اول مشاركة واكن اختصارا الباوند لم يحصل فيه اى تعديل لكن المجنون كما استقرينا على موفنج 50 مع ازاحة 25 
> مع طرح الفرصة اول باول ولحطة استحقاقها حتى ندخل معكم تماما لتجربتها ولا نجرب على فهمنا ربما فهمنا كان خطا يا ريت تقومون بورشة جماعية للدخول والخروج  طبعا الموضوع عايزة همة الاخوة معانا الطريقة سهلة واى حد شايف الفرصة سهل ان يضعها   
> وهنا اريد السؤال كما يبدو لي ان هناك فرصة للدخول بيع على الباوند تقترب على فريم الاربع ساعات فهل مفهمومي صح؟؟ظظظ وكم من الوقت بعد تقدرون حتى تتحقق شروط الدخول في هذه الفرصة اليوم؟؟؟ الفرصة فعلا تمت وحققت الهدف الحمد الله
> ليس هنا ك وقت للتحقق بمجرد توفر الشروط يكون الدخول   
> جزاكم الله عنا الف خير

  جزاك الله مثله تم الرد اعلاه

----------


## mu7amd

> ج1 الوضع فى الجنيه كان بيع من 2.0473 والهدف 2.0293 وقد تم الحمد الله  طبعا شغلنا لسه ديمو  المفروض الصفقة الاولى خسارة 60 والتانية ربح 180 يبقى الصافى 120 نقطة ربح

 طيب اذا تحققت الصفقة الاولي كيف نعرف هل يمكننا ان ندخل تاني ام لا نستطيع ارجو الافادة

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب اذا تحققت الصفقة الاولي كيف نعرف هل يمكننا ان ندخل تاني ام لا نستطيع ارجو الافادة

 بالنسبة للدخول مرة تانية يكون يا اما باختراق الموفنج مرة اخرى فى حالتنا هتكون لاعلى او الارتداد منه مع تاكيد RSI

----------


## Red Hat

اهلا وسهلا بأخي سمير 
وهذا الموضوع تم وضعه هنا 
 هذه رسالة قمت ارسالها للأخ سمير 
ورد علي رد رائع وجميلة وقال ضع 
هذه طريقة هنا حتى يتم مناقشة الموضوع 
==================================== 
انا تابعت موضوعك موفينج 55  :Thumb: 
ولكن المشكلة بيأخذ وقت كبير حتى تأتي فرصة ثانية 
وبدأت طبق ع موفينج افرج عدت ارقام 
حتى ضبط معي وفرص قريبة جدا على فريم ساعه 
موفينج 35 شوف صوره اخوي 
وياريت تعطيني رأيك لانه اول عمل لي  :Wub:   
=================================
وياريت الكل بيشارك معنا 
وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## سمير صيام

> اهلا وسهلا بأخي سمير 
> وهذا الموضوع تم وضعه هنا 
>  هذه رسالة قمت ارسالها للأخ سمير 
> ورد علي رد رائع وجميلة وقال ضع 
> هذه طريقة هنا حتى يتم مناقشة الموضوع 
> ==================================== 
> انا تابعت موضوعك موفينج 55 
> ولكن المشكلة بيأخذ وقت كبير حتى تأتي فرصة ثانية 
> وبدأت طبق ع موفينج افرج عدت ارقام 
> ...

 اهلابيك اخى راجا
احنا مع اى اضافة تفيد الموضوع مع بقاء بسيط كماهو
عموما موفنج 35 هبص عليه وان شاء الله لو ممتاز ليه لا نشتغل بيه على الساعة 
موفق ياغالى

----------


## Red Hat

شكرا لك اخوي والله بيوفقك ويرزقك 
طبعا نفس كلامك اخوي وايضا على مؤشر rsi 
والله اعلم

----------


## واقعـــي

اثبتت هذه الطريقه نجاحها لكن المشكله بالاستوب وشخصيا دخلت مع الكسر على الباوند لكني اكتفيت بهدف بسيط ولولا خوفي من جموح الباوند وغدره  وصبرت كان حصلت 30% من راس مالي في 3ايام فقط وبنسبة مخاطره متدنيه .
ماقصدته أخي سمير هو دراسة الاستوب مارأيك بأن يكون لايقل عن 100نقطه وبالطبع ينبغي على من يدخل صفقه كهذه ان لايغامر ويدخل بجزء بسيط يستطيع تحمل ضرب الاستوب  دون تأثير يذكر على المحفظه وكلما تقدم السعر يقدم الاستوب لان التريلنق استوب اعتبره فاشل جدا الا في حالات نادره كما يحدث هذه الايام مع هجمات الكاري تريد يعني بعد ان يذهب السعر مئات النقاط نستطيع استعمال التريلنق ستوب .

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

عطلة سيعيد
وان شاء الله 
يوم الاثنين لنا لقاء
محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> اثبتت هذه الطريقه نجاحها لكن المشكله بالاستوب وشخصيا دخلت مع الكسر على الباوند لكني اكتفيت بهدف بسيط ولولا خوفي من جموح الباوند وغدره  وصبرت كان حصلت 30% من راس مالي في 3ايام فقط وبنسبة مخاطره متدنيه .
> ماقصدته أخي سمير هو دراسة الاستوب مارأيك بأن يكون لايقل عن 100نقطه وبالطبع ينبغي على من يدخل صفقه كهذه ان لايغامر ويدخل بجزء بسيط يستطيع تحمل ضرب الاستوب  دون تأثير يذكر على المحفظه وكلما تقدم السعر يقدم الاستوب لان التريلنق استوب اعتبره فاشل جدا الا في حالات نادره كما يحدث هذه الايام مع هجمات الكاري تريد يعني بعد ان يذهب السعر مئات النقاط نستطيع استعمال التريلنق ستوب .

 اهلا اخى واقعى 
بالنسبة للتريلنج استوب انا حطيته كبديل لادارة المال بمعنى ادق فى الباك تست هتلاحظ حوالى 15 فرصة اتقفلوا على الدخول عشان كده اخترت التريلنج استوب او البديل اللى انا بعمله الدخول حسب ادارتى المالية العقد الاول للهدف الاول 60 نقطة والعقد التانى للتالت ولو حد ينفع حسابه انه يدخل بتلات عقود ويكون متناسب مع ادارة المخاطر له يبقى تمام 
النقطة التانية الاستوب كتير 100 نقطة 
لانه فى الباك تستان 50 الى 60 نقطة معقول انه يكون قفل عكس الدخول ولو لاحظت انه الفرصة لو ضربت الاستوب 60 هتلاقيها تضرب ال 100 بكل سهولة
والفرص اللى ضربت استوب فى الباك تست اغلبها قفل على نقط اقل بكتير من 60  
ممكن يكون حل اخر بدل 60 او 100 انه تنتظر اغلاق الشمعة عكسيا وعلى حسب ماتقفل 50 او 60 او حتى 100 لكن شخصيا افضل انها تكون 60 خصوصا لو كان الاغلاق بالقرب من الخط وليس بعيد عنه ممكن اتفق معك لو قفلت الشمعة كدخول بشمعة لموزين ممكن نحتاج 100 نقطة استوب بس اعتقد نادرا تحصل 
ومبروك عليك الربح وان شاء الله نجاح الى نجاح

----------


## سمير صيام

> عطلة سيعيد
> وان شاء الله 
> يوم الاثنين لنا لقاء
> محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

 اجازة سعيدة عليك وعلينا ان شاء الله

----------


## mu7amd

> بالنسبة للدخول مرة تانية يكون يا اما باختراق الموفنج مرة اخرى فى حالتنا هتكون لاعلى او الارتداد منه مع تاكيد RSI

 هل اي ارتداد عكس الموفينج 55 وقف شمعه يعتبر منطقه جيده للدخول ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل اي ارتداد عكس الموفينج 55 وقف شمعه يعتبر منطقه جيده للدخول ؟

 ارتداد من الموفنج لانه دعم او مقاومة + دعم الRSI = دخول

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

> ارتداد من الموفنج لانه دعم او مقاومة + دعم الRSI = دخول

 يعني فاهم  من كلامك
اننا سنستغل الارتداد كذالك
مع موافقت RSI
يعني سادخل السفقة اما ارتداد او اختراق
اذا امكن شارت لوضيح يا قبطان
محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعني فاهم  من كلامك
> اننا سنستغل الارتداد كذالك
> مع موافقت RSI
> يعني سادخل السفقة اما ارتداد او اختراق
> اذا امكن شارت لوضيح يا قبطان
> محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

 انت تؤمر ياغالى
مثال مرفق

----------


## FttOOoo

مجهود طيب تشكر عليه....... وجزاك الله كل خير عن اللي لسه مبتدئين من امبارح مثلي

----------


## سمير صيام

> مجهود طيب تشكر عليه....... وجزاك الله كل خير عن اللي لسه مبتدئين من امبارح مثلي

 جزاك الله مثله 
وبالتوفيق معانا ان شاء الله

----------


## foxsahara

ا طريقة جميلة جدا 
متابعين معك اخي سمير
جزاك الله عنا خيرا

----------


## المايسترو

تحية اخوية   من اخيك محمد
طريقة جيدة جدا واشكرك عليها كثيرا
متابعين معك اخي سمير
تقبل ودي واحترامي
محمد

----------


## سمير صيام

> ا طريقة جميلة جدا 
> متابعين معك اخي سمير
> جزاك الله عنا خيرا

 انت الاجمل ياغالى
وبارك الله فيك

----------


## سمير صيام

> تحية اخوية   من اخيك محمد
> طريقة جيدة جدا واشكرك عليها كثيرا
> متابعين معك اخي سمير
> تقبل ودي واحترامي
> محمد

 اهلا بيك اخى محمد ومنتظرين متابعتك ان شاء الله

----------


## mu7amd

اخي سمير من يوم الجمعه وانا انتظر فرصه حسب ردك لسؤالي يعني الفرص حسب الاتداد او كسر الموفينج تكون قليلة والي ما دخل من اول ما لحق الفرصه سوف ينتظر كثيرا الى ان تتم فرصه جديده 
هل يوجد حل لهذه المشكله نظر لان الجنيه متذبذب من كم يوم

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير من يوم الجمعه وانا انتظر فرصه حسب ردك لسؤالي يعني الفرص حسب الاتداد او كسر الموفينج تكون قليلة والي ما دخل من اول ما لحق الفرصه سوف ينتظر كثيرا الى ان تتم فرصه جديده 
> هل يوجد حل لهذه المشكله نظر لان الجنيه متذبذب من كم يوم

 اهلا اخى محمد
الطريقة فرصها قليلة واحنا قلنا عائدها لحساب 1000 دولار بعقدين حوالى  360 - 400 نقطة شهريا ده باوند فقط والمجنون اكتر
مش لازم فرصة كل يوم وكتر الدخول معرض لضرب استوبات اكتر
ولا تستعجل

----------


## mu7amd

> اهلا اخى محمد  الطريقة فرصها قليلة واحنا قلنا عائدها لحساب 1000 دولار بعقدين حوالى 360 - 400 نقطة شهريا ده باوند فقط والمجنون اكتر مش لازم فرصة كل يوم وكتر الدخول معرض لضرب استوبات اكتر ولا تستعجل

 الف شكر للرد بس لو كان ممكن نجرب تغير الاعداد على فريم ساعه او اقل

----------


## سمير صيام

> الف شكر للرد بس لو كان ممكن نجرب تغير الاعداد على فريم ساعه او اقل

 مشكلة الساعة تذبذبه اكتر وفى اخ اقترح موفنج 35 ومش شايف فرق كبير بينه وبين 55 
لكن حاليا شايف موفنج 89 على الساعة قد يكون الافضل بس هعمله لسه باك تست

----------


## mu7amd

> مشكلة الساعة تذبذبه اكتر وفى اخ اقترح موفنج 35 ومش شايف فرق كبير بينه وبين 55  لكن حاليا شايف موفنج 89 على الساعة قد يكون الافضل بس هعمله لسه باك تست

 منتظرين الباك تيست ياعم سمير وعارفين اننا تقلنا عليك لكن استحملنا

----------


## faten

اخواني الكرام سلام الله عليكم ورحمة وبركاته
سؤال للتاكد لو سمحتم: هل اخر موفنغ تعملون عليه في هذه الطريقة هو موفنغ 50 مع ازاحة 25 وهل هو سنبل او اكسبوننشل؟؟؟ 
والمجنون هل هو الدولار ين ام ماذا ؟؟؟؟
الف شكر لكم

----------


## dodo_online

المجنون هو الاسترليني على الين
GBP/JPY

----------


## aboali

> اخواني الكرام سلام الله عليكم ورحمة وبركاته
> سؤال للتاكد لو سمحتم: هل اخر موفنغ تعملون عليه في هذه الطريقة هو موفنغ 50 مع ازاحة 25 وهل هو سنبل او اكسبوننشل؟؟؟ 
> والمجنون هل هو الدولار ين ام ماذا ؟؟؟؟
> الف شكر لكم

   
 1-المجنون هو GBP/ GPY
2- اكسبوننشل
 واعملى ان موفينج 50 للمجنون
وموفينج55 للباوند دولار من غير اى ازاحه

----------


## dodo_online

1-المجنون هو GBP/ GPY
من عيلة مين هادا المجنون 
ياعمو المجنون على الين مو على الجنية

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخواني الكرام سلام الله عليكم ورحمة وبركاته
> سؤال للتاكد لو سمحتم: هل اخر موفنغ تعملون عليه في هذه الطريقة هو موفنغ 50 مع ازاحة 25 وهل هو سنبل او اكسبوننشل؟؟؟ 
> والمجنون هل هو الدولار ين ام ماذا ؟؟؟؟
> الف شكر لكم

  

> المجنون هو الاسترليني على الين
> GBP/JPY

  

> 1-المجنون هو GBP/ GPY
> 2- اكسبوننشل
>  واعملى ان موفينج 50 للمجنون
> وموفينج55 للباوند دولار من غير اى ازاحه

 ماشاء الله الاخوة جابوا 
عموما الطريقة فى اول الصفحة منعا للبحث

----------


## faten

شباب شكرا لكم جميعكم على اجابتكم لي 
بارك الله فيكم واكرمكم

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

السلام عليكم
استاذي الغالى
عندما تتوفر فرصة معاكسة لسفقة الاولى
ماذا عليا ان افعل بالضبط
هل ادخل بدون ان اقفل العملية السابقة
ام اقفل العملية السابقة وادخل بعملية جديدة
ام هنالك امور اخرى
نرجو التوضيح
محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## dodo_online

لاشكر على واجب 
وربنا يبارك فيكي 
موفقة ان شاء الله ودايما مع الرابحين والسعداء 
ربنا ينولك الجنة احسن من اي شي 
تقبلي ودي وفائق احترامي

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> استاذي الغالى
> عندما تتوفر فرصة معاكسة لسفقة الاولى
> ماذا عليا ان افعل بالضبط
> هل ادخل بدون ان اقفل العملية السابقة
> ام اقفل العملية السابقة وادخل بعملية جديدة
> ام هنالك امور اخرى
> نرجو التوضيح
> محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

 وعليكم السلام
لو حصل كده بقفل طبعا على الوضع الحالى وادخل عكسى على طول

----------


## MKH

ممكن يا أستاذ سمير تضع لنا آخر إحداثيات الطريقه للكيبل والمجنون لانه من كثر المشاركات والمداخلات أعتقد أنه حصل لبس في الموضوع -- وهل هناك أزواج قادمة في الطريق ؟؟ أم إكتفيت بهذين الزوجين فقط ؟ وجزاك الله خيرا وبارك لك في مالك وعيالك -- وتقبل إحترامي لجهودك المباركة في تقديم كل ما هو جديد ونافع لإخوانك أعضاء هذا الصرح الشامخ :Clap:

----------


## MKH

إستفسار آخر لو سمحت -- تحملني على كثرة الاسئلة ---  إذا كان عدد العقود 3 --فما هي الاهداف المقترحة للعقد الاول والعقد الثاني والعقد الثالث لكل من الزوجين ؟؟؟ وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن يا أستاذ سمير تضع لنا آخر إحداثيات الطريقه للكيبل والمجنون لانه من كثر المشاركات والمداخلات أعتقد أنه حصل لبس في الموضوع -- وهل هناك أزواج قادمة في الطريق ؟؟ أم إكتفيت بهذين الزوجين فقط ؟ وجزاك الله خيرا وبارك لك في مالك وعيالك -- وتقبل إحترامي لجهودك المباركة في تقديم كل ما هو جديد ونافع لإخوانك أعضاء هذا الصرح الشامخ

 الطريقة هى فى الصفحة الاولى على اخر تحديث  بالنسبة للاهداف حسب ادارتك المالية لو عقد واحد يبقى باهداف والاستوب كل ما يتحقق هدف اما لو الحساب يتحمل الدخول بثلاثة عقود يبىق كل عقد بهدف 60 نقطة يعنى الاول هدفه 60 والتانى هدفه 120 والتالت 180 مع تحريك الاستوب مع كل تحقيق هدف

----------


## alhaidary

أخي العزيز الأستاذ سمير صيام  هل ممكن نعتبر هذه فرصة بيع على المجنون  حيث إخترق الموفنج 50 المعة الهابطة  ومؤشر RSI نزولاً تحت الـ 50  وهل ممكن إعتبار هدفه عند إرتداده من 238.23

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي العزيز الأستاذ سمير صيام  هل ممكن نعتبر هذه فرصة بيع على المجنون  حيث إخترق الموفنج 50 المعة الهابطة  ومؤشر RSI نزولاً تحت الـ 50  وهل ممكن إعتبار هدفه عند إرتداده من 238.23

 يا هلا ياغالى
هى تمشى طبعا وممكن على النصف ساعة كصفقات سريعة ان شاء الله

----------


## نديم الذكريات

يعطيك العافية اخوي سمير  وكما ذكرت لأخونا الحدري  على فريم النصف ساعة فحقيقة فرصة ممتازة مع الموفج  وقد جربتها   لكن يا حبذا لو تعمل لها باك تيست وتشوف النتائج وتوافينا بها ومشكو على جهودك   وتقبل تحياتي

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعطيك العافية اخوي سمير  وكما ذكرت لأخونا الحدري  على فريم النصف ساعة فحقيقة فرصة ممتازة مع الموفج  وقد جربتها   لكن يا حبذا لو تعمل لها باك تيست وتشوف النتائج وتوافينا بها ومشكو على جهودك   وتقبل تحياتي

 الله يعافيك يارب
هعمله حاضر باك تست بس انا ملخوم بكذا حاجة ووعد ان شاء الله فى اجازة السوق تكون جاهزة 
وعايز اعمل للباوند على فريم الساعة برضه موفنج 89

----------


## ahmoo12

فرصة على الباوند برجاء أنتظار شمعة الساعة 8  والشارت موجود

----------


## سمير صيام

> فرصة على الباوند برجاء أنتظار شمعة الساعة 8  والشارت موجود

 تسلم ايديك اخى احمد
ان شاء الله ننتظر اغلاق الشمعة لنحدد الدخول فيها ان شاء الله

----------


## ahmoo12

> تسلم ايديك اخى احمد  ان شاء الله ننتظر اغلاق الشمعة لنحدد الدخول فيها ان شاء الله

 وكلنا فى الإنتظار معاك ياغالى

----------


## ahmoo12

معلش نؤجل الأنتظار لشمعة الساعة 12 وخاصة الأستاكوستيك لسة متشبعش وفى أنتظار رد  أخونا سمير :Idea:

----------


## سمير صيام

> معلش نؤجل الأنتظار لشمعة الساعة 12 وخاصة الأستاكوستيك لسة متشبعش وفى أنتظار رد  أخونا سمير

 الانتظار طبعا لاغلاق الشمعة القادمة ان شاء الله

----------


## ahmoo12

وحصل أختراق فى شمعة الأربع ساعات الحالية 
رجاء الإنتظار لشمعة الساعة 12إن شاء الله
وإليكم الشارت

----------


## سمير صيام

> وحصل أختراق فى شمعة الأربع ساعات الحالية 
> رجاء الإنتظار لشمعة الساعة 12إن شاء الله
> وإليكم الشارت

 تم الاغلاق  الدخول من 2.0373 والاهداف 60 - 120 -180 الاستوب 2.0313  الدخول بعدد عقود يتوافق مع ادارة المال

----------


## mu7amd

> تم الاغلاق   الدخول من 2.0373 والاهداف 60 - 120 -180 الاستوب 2.0313  الدخول بعدد عقود يتوافق مع ادارة المال

 الاخ سمير الشارت عند لم يصل عند موفينج 55
لكن عند على برنامج كراون وهو ميتاتريد لم يصل 
هل تم تغير الاعداد للموفينج؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاخ سمير الشارت عند لم يصل عند موفينج 55
> لكن عند على برنامج كراون وهو ميتاتريد لم يصل 
> هل تم تغير الاعداد للموفينج؟

 الاعدادات كما هى معلش راجع تانى عندك 
شككتنى فى نفسى  :013: 
على فكرة انت عامله simple  مش exponential

----------


## mu7amd

> الاعدادات كما هى معلش راجع تانى عندك   شككتنى فى نفسى  على فكرة انت عامله simple مش exponential

 كده ميه ميه

----------


## Eng.meshary

الله يا بو صيام   والله ابداعك في كل مجال   انشالله يرجع ابو عاصم عشان تطلع اجازة   بدال ما كل يومين تعصب علينا  :012:   استاذي الكبير اسمحلي طريقتك والله عجبتني   بس مش مقتنع  بحكاية الهدف 3:1  انا اسف طبعا   بس هل جربت انة يكون الهدف والاستوب ويكلي فيبو   منتظر ردك   ...............  بالتوفيق استاذنا

----------


## phoenix

أخي الفاضل سمير بدي  أطلب من حضرتك المؤشر الذي
يعطي السعر على خطوط الفيبوناتشي والمستخدم من قبلك 
بالصورة المرفقة هنا ، ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## safwan86

تسجيل متابعة.. 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله يااستاذ سمير باشا ..
تقبلوا ودى ..

----------


## سمير صيام

> الله يا بو صيام   والله ابداعك في كل مجال   انشالله يرجع ابو عاصم عشان تطلع اجازة   بدال ما كل يومين تعصب علينا   استاذي الكبير اسمحلي طريقتك والله عجبتني   بس مش مقتنع  بحكاية الهدف 3:1  انا اسف طبعا   بس هل جربت انة يكون الهدف والاستوب ويكلي فيبو   منتظر ردك   ...............  بالتوفيق استاذنا

 اهلا يا بشمهندس مشارى
ان شاء الله ناخد اجازة قصيرة عشان ترتاح ياعم منى  :012: 
بالنسبة للاهداف محاولتش اربطها بالبايفوت فايبو لانه ممكن تخلينى اخرج بدرى او انتظر هدف ابعد وميجيش خصوصا ان الطريقة فرصها مش يومية ومن الباك تست الاهداف معقولة 
نقطة 1 : 3 معناها انك بتخسر 60 فى مقابل تكسب 180 يعنى 3 فرص خسارة تعوضهم فرصة ناجحة وده افضل شئ فى ادارة المال وهيكون وقتها مش مهم فرصة ضربت استوب او لا
يعنى احنا دخلنا فرصتين وحاليا التالتة احسبها معايا وشوف  لو اعتبرنا راس المال 1000 دولار هدخل بعقدين الاول هدفه 60 والتانى هو 180 مع  تريلنج استوب كل 60  
ولو راس المال يسمح باكتر يبقى 3 عقود كل عقد بهدف اول فرصة ضربت استوب دخلنا بعقدين النتيجة خسارة -120
تانى فرصة دخلنا عقدين الاول حقق 60 والتانى 180 = +240
النتيجة النهائية +120 
انا بالطريقة بقولك الطريقة تعملك حدود 400 نقطة شهريا براس المال ده يعنى 40%
هل وحش معتقدش
نيجى لنقطة تانية مهمة جدا عشان ادارة المال
لو هناك طريقة نسبة نجاحها 80% هدفها 10 نقط واستوبها 50
نحسبها لو 10 فرص دخلناهم 2 ضربوا استوب = -100
8 نجحوا = +80  النتيجة = -20
شوف النتيجة بالسالب برغم ان الطريقة نسبة نجاحها عالية
نيجى نحسبها لطريقة نسبة نجاحها 50% نسبة تعبانة طبعا لكن معدل الربح الى الخسارة 3:1 زى بتاعتنا 5 فرص يضربوا استوب = -300
5 فرص ينجحوا = +900
النتيجة = +600  
عرفت الفرق ولا اجيب العصاية

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي الفاضل سمير بدي  أطلب من حضرتك المؤشر الذي
> يعطي السعر على خطوط الفيبوناتشي والمستخدم من قبلك 
> بالصورة المرفقة هنا ، ولك جزيل الشكر

 هو هناك مؤشر لاخونا العطار بيعمل نفس الحكاية لكن  الموضوع بسيط مش محتاج
انت هتدخل على خصائص الفايبوناتشى وتزود جنب النسب مسافة وتزود معاهم %$
شوف الصورة واعمل زيها 
تقبل ودى

----------


## سمير صيام

> تسجيل متابعة.. 
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله يااستاذ سمير باشا ..
> تقبلوا ودى ..

 اهلا بيك اخى صفوان ونتشرف بمتابعتك معانا

----------


## phoenix

> هو هناك مؤشر لاخونا العطار بيعمل نفس الحكاية لكن الموضوع بسيط مش محتاج  انت هتدخل على خصائص الفايبوناتشى وتزود جنب النسب مسافة وتزود معاهم %$ شوف الصورة واعمل زيها  تقبل ودى

 مشكور ، جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## Eng.meshary

> اهلا يا بشمهندس مشارى ان شاء الله ناخد اجازة قصيرة عشان ترتاح ياعم منى  بالنسبة للاهداف محاولتش اربطها بالبايفوت فايبو لانه ممكن تخلينى اخرج بدرى او انتظر هدف ابعد وميجيش خصوصا ان الطريقة فرصها مش يومية ومن الباك تست الاهداف معقولة  نقطة 1 : 3 معناها انك بتخسر 60 فى مقابل تكسب 180 يعنى 3 فرص خسارة تعوضهم فرصة ناجحة وده افضل شئ فى ادارة المال وهيكون وقتها مش مهم فرصة ضربت استوب او لا يعنى احنا دخلنا فرصتين وحاليا التالتة احسبها معايا وشوف  لو اعتبرنا راس المال 1000 دولار هدخل بعقدين الاول هدفه 60 والتانى هو 180 مع تريلنج استوب كل 60  ولو راس المال يسمح باكتر يبقى 3 عقود كل عقد بهدف اول فرصة ضربت استوب دخلنا بعقدين النتيجة خسارة -120 تانى فرصة دخلنا عقدين الاول حقق 60 والتانى 180 = +240 النتيجة النهائية +120  انا بالطريقة بقولك الطريقة تعملك حدود 400 نقطة شهريا براس المال ده يعنى 40% هل وحش معتقدش نيجى لنقطة تانية مهمة جدا عشان ادارة المال لو هناك طريقة نسبة نجاحها 80% هدفها 10 نقط واستوبها 50 نحسبها لو 10 فرص دخلناهم 2 ضربوا استوب = -100 8 نجحوا = +80  النتيجة = -20 شوف النتيجة بالسالب برغم ان الطريقة نسبة نجاحها عالية نيجى نحسبها لطريقة نسبة نجاحها 50% نسبة تعبانة طبعا لكن معدل الربح الى الخسارة 3:1 زى بتاعتنا 5 فرص يضربوا استوب = -300 5 فرص ينجحوا = +900 النتيجة = +600   عرفت الفرق ولا اجيب العصاية

 اولا: المنتدى من غيرك والله حيبقى ظلمة   ثانيا: وصلت حكاية 3:1 وانشالله حجربها ديمو   ثالثا : من غير ضرب ....انا عارف انك زهقان وعاوز اجازة   اذا الاعضاء نازل فيهم ضرب .....الله يعين ابنك  :012:   اخيرا : مبدع كالعادة يا بوصيام  :Clap:

----------


## allmouafa9

> اهلا يا بشمهندس مشارى ان شاء الله ناخد اجازة قصيرة عشان ترتاح ياعم منى  بالنسبة للاهداف محاولتش اربطها بالبايفوت فايبو لانه ممكن تخلينى اخرج بدرى او انتظر هدف ابعد وميجيش خصوصا ان الطريقة فرصها مش يومية ومن الباك تست الاهداف معقولة  نقطة 1 : 3 معناها انك بتخسر 60 فى مقابل تكسب 180 يعنى 3 فرص خسارة تعوضهم فرصة ناجحة وده افضل شئ فى ادارة المال وهيكون وقتها مش مهم فرصة ضربت استوب او لا يعنى احنا دخلنا فرصتين وحاليا التالتة احسبها معايا وشوف  لو اعتبرنا راس المال 1000 دولار هدخل بعقدين الاول هدفه 60 والتانى هو 180 مع تريلنج استوب كل 60  ولو راس المال يسمح باكتر يبقى 3 عقود كل عقد بهدف اول فرصة ضربت استوب دخلنا بعقدين النتيجة خسارة -120 تانى فرصة دخلنا عقدين الاول حقق 60 والتانى 180 = +240 النتيجة النهائية +120  انا بالطريقة بقولك الطريقة تعملك حدود 400 نقطة شهريا براس المال ده يعنى 40% هل وحش معتقدش نيجى لنقطة تانية مهمة جدا عشان ادارة المال لو هناك طريقة نسبة نجاحها 80% هدفها 10 نقط واستوبها 50 نحسبها لو 10 فرص دخلناهم 2 ضربوا استوب = -100 8 نجحوا = +80  النتيجة = -20 شوف النتيجة بالسالب برغم ان الطريقة نسبة نجاحها عالية نيجى نحسبها لطريقة نسبة نجاحها 50% نسبة تعبانة طبعا لكن معدل الربح الى الخسارة 3:1 زى بتاعتنا 5 فرص يضربوا استوب = -300 5 فرص ينجحوا = +900 النتيجة = +600   عرفت الفرق ولا اجيب العصاية

   صباح الخير  يسلم بؤك اخي سمير ايه الجمال ده والله كانت شغلتني هالنقطة متاع الستوب مثلا ب50 نقطة وقلت يمكن عمل اسبوع كامل عند التزامي افرض مثلا مثلا 10 ن يذهب في صفقة واحدة والآن بعد مداخلتك هذه ازيح ذلك الغموض تسلم حبيب قلبي سمير  سلامي الحار الى صاحب الصورة واسمو ايه يتربى في عزك اخي سمير

----------


## زهير سليم شحادة

حبيت أصبح عليك أخي سمير والله يعطيك العافية .

----------


## سمير صيام

> صباح الخير  يسلم بؤك اخي سمير ايه الجمال ده والله كانت شغلتني هالنقطة متاع الستوب مثلا ب50 نقطة وقلت يمكن عمل اسبوع كامل عند التزامي افرض مثلا مثلا 10 ن يذهب في صفقة واحدة والآن بعد مداخلتك هذه ازيح ذلك الغموض تسلم حبيب قلبي سمير  سلامي الحار الى صاحب الصورة واسمو ايه يتربى في عزك اخي سمير

 ربنا يبارك فيك يارب
الادارة المالية مهمة لكن الاغلبية بيتغافلوها للاسف
والسلام يوصل ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> حبيت أصبح عليك أخي سمير والله يعطيك العافية .

 صباح ومساء الفل ويعافيك يارب

----------


## سمير صيام

> تم الاغلاق  الدخول من 2.0373 والاهداف 60 - 120 -180 الاستوب 2.0313  الدخول بعدد عقود يتوافق مع ادارة المال

 متابعة للفرصة
السعر نزل تحت موفنج 55 لكن مازال مؤشر RSI  فوق ال 50 وهناك ترند صاعد
والسوق منتظر الخبر
لكن الطريقة بعيد عن اخبار او ترند مازال محتفظين بالشراء للان

----------


## بشير

مبروك استاذنا سمير

----------


## زهير سليم شحادة

أخي سمير شكرا لتحليلك على إتجاه ألإسترليني ردا على مداخلتي في موقع أبو أروى . ألا تعتقد أن أحباء أبو أروى يتمنون لو يكون معهم الآن ؟

----------


## زهير سليم شحادة

أخي سمير باعتبارك من الهيئة الإدارية أرجو إفادتك بأنه يصلني أكثر من 20 رد على بريدي ألالكتروني ردا على كل رساله للمنتدى وجميع هذه الردود ليس لها صلة بمداخلاتي . اليس هناك حل ؟ أرجو ذلك . وشكرا مقدما .

----------


## سمير صيام

> متابعة للفرصة
> السعر نزل تحت موفنج 55 لكن مازال مؤشر RSI  فوق ال 50 وهناك ترند صاعد
> والسوق منتظر الخبر
> لكن الطريقة بعيد عن اخبار او ترند مازال محتفظين بالشراء للان

 للمتابعة الاستوب على الدخول وباقى قليل على الهدف الاول

----------


## سمير صيام

> مبروك استاذنا سمير

 الله يبارك فيك يا بشير 
ان شاء الله يوصل للهدف الاول وحسب تحليلاتى لا اتوقع يصل للهدف التانى لكن احنا ملتزمين بالطريقة

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير شكرا لتحليلك على إتجاه ألإسترليني ردا على مداخلتي في موقع أبو أروى . ألا تعتقد أن أحباء أبو أروى يتمنون لو يكون معهم الآن ؟

 العفو ياغالى 
انا بقول رايى كتوضيح بس الظاهر انه معجبش اخونا الدبعى 
عموما هو له اسلوبه اللى بيتعامل بيه وانا لا اتدخل فيه

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير باعتبارك من الهيئة الإدارية أرجو إفادتك بأنه يصلني أكثر من 20 رد على بريدي ألالكتروني ردا على كل رساله للمنتدى وجميع هذه الردود ليس لها صلة بمداخلاتي . اليس هناك حل ؟ أرجو ذلك . وشكرا مقدما .

 بالنسبة للرسائل ادخل على مكتبى وشوف المواضيع اللى انت مشترك فيها والغى منها خاصية التنبيه بالبريد الالكترونى

----------


## safwan86

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.. 
استاذى سمير صيام دخلت على الباوند شورت امس  من ..2.0353
فما هوا الوضع من وجهة نظرك هل اخرج ام انتظر ليلحق بى السعر عند نقطة الدخول 
وجزاك الله خيرا..

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.. 
> استاذى سمير صيام دخلت على الباوند شورت امس  من ..2.0353
> فما هوا الوضع من وجهة نظرك هل اخرج ام انتظر ليلحق بى السعر عند نقطة الدخول 
> وجزاك الله خيرا..

 وليه شورت ؟؟؟؟

----------


## safwan86

> وليه شورت ؟؟؟؟

 ماقرأت كلامك كويس ودخلت غلط ..
كنت مستعجل  :Thmbdn:

----------


## سمير صيام

> ماقرأت كلامك كويس ودخلت غلط ..
> كنت مستعجل

 رايى الشخصى قد يكون خطا انه كتير الى 470 وبعدها نزول 
بس دى توقعات قد تخطا الافضل لك لو حصل ارتداد الان لاسفل انتظر لكن لو كمل لفوق اخرج افضل

----------


## safwan86

اشكرك بشده على تعاونك..
وان شاء الله مايكون فيه اخطاء تانى ..
جزاك الله خير.. :Regular Smile:

----------


## سمير صيام

تم تحقيق الهدف الاول
الهاى فى افكسول لسعر البيع 2.0435
واحنا داخلين شراء من 2.0373   ان شاء الله الهدف التانى عند 2.0493

----------


## نـزار محمد

> هو هناك مؤشر لاخونا العطار بيعمل نفس الحكاية لكن  الموضوع بسيط مش محتاج
> انت هتدخل على خصائص الفايبوناتشى وتزود جنب النسب مسافة وتزود معاهم %$
> شوف الصورة واعمل زيها 
> تقبل ودى

 جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومة.. :Thumb:

----------


## نـزار محمد

> تم تحقيق الهدف الاول
> الهاى فى افكسول لسعر البيع 2.0435
> واحنا داخلين شراء من 2.0373   ان شاء الله الهدف التانى عند 2.0493

 الاخ سمير
هل الهدف الثاني عند 2.0493 أو 2.0472 ..
ارجوا الافادة.. 
تقبل ودي

----------


## زهير سليم شحادة

أخي سمير أسعد الله أوقاتك هل لا زال تحليلك أن الباوند سيرتد الى 2.0014 بعد وصوله الى 2.0470 ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاخ سمير
> هل الهدف الثاني عند 2.0493 أو 2.0472 ..
> ارجوا الافادة.. 
> تقبل ودي

 الاهداف 60 - 120 - 180 دخولنا كان من 2.0373 يبقى الهدف التانى 2.0493 لكن تقع شخصى الا يزيد الهاى عن 2.0470  
لكن بعيد عن الطريقة

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير أسعد الله أوقاتك هل لا زال تحليلك أن الباوند سيرتد الى 2.0014 بعد وصوله الى 2.0470 ؟

 مازال ايوه توقعى الشخصى بنا على تحليلات ايليوت وهناك تحليلات ايليوت لاخرين نفس التوجه

----------


## زهير سليم شحادة

أخي سمير هل اليورو سيواكب الباوند في هبوطه ؟ وإلى أي مدى ؟

----------


## Good Luck

السلام عليكم اخي سمير 
انا احب ان اشيد بجهودك الجبارة والمستمرة  
وعلى ابداعاتك  
والطريقه هاذي جميله لاني فعلا ابحث عن طريقة الهدف يكون فيها اكثر من الوقف 
لكن دخت وانا اقرأ في الصفحات   
ماهي النتيجة النهائية
ماهي طريقة استخدام الاستراتيجية؟
هل هي محدثه في الصفحة الاولى؟ 
لانني ارى الوقف فيها 100
وفي اخر الصفحات اجدكم تضعون الوقف 60   
ياليت لو تفيدنا اخي الكريم

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير هل اليورو سيواكب الباوند في هبوطه ؟ وإلى أي مدى ؟

 اهلا اخى زهير
بالنسبة للتواكب بينهم ليس شرط لانهم غير متطابقين 100%
لكن ان شاء الله الاتنين هينزلوا امام الدولار

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخي سمير 
> انا احب ان اشيد بجهودك الجبارة والمستمرة  
> وعلى ابداعاتك  
> والطريقه هاذي جميله لاني فعلا ابحث عن طريقة الهدف يكون فيها اكثر من الوقف 
> لكن دخت وانا اقرأ في الصفحات   
> ماهي النتيجة النهائية
> ماهي طريقة استخدام الاستراتيجية؟
> هل هي محدثه في الصفحة الاولى؟ 
> لانني ارى الوقف فيها 100
> ...

  اهلا اخى الكريم
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الطريقة فى اول صفحة ولو دققت قليلا ستجد 
الباوند دولار له استوب 60 نقطة 
الباوند ين له استوب 100 نقطة 
وسلامتك من الدوخة

----------


## زهير سليم شحادة

أخي سمير
الله يمسيك بأنوار النبي ويسعدك . شكرا لمتابعتك لاستفسارات الأعضاء السريعة ويا ريت الآخرين يعملوا زيك .

----------


## [email protected]

ما شاء الله اخي سمير صيام طريقه ناجحه ان شاء الله وبالتوفيق لكن لي سؤال بسيط متى يتم دخول الصفقه هل عند بدايه اختراق الموفينج 55 ام بعد اغلاق شمعه فوق او تحت الموفينج  اعتذر ان كنت جاوبت السؤال قبل ذلك  :Icon3:

----------


## alhaidary

> ما شاء الله اخي سمير صيام طريقه ناجحه ان شاء الله وبالتوفيق  لكن لي سؤال بسيط متى يتم دخول الصفقه هل عند بدايه اختراق الموفينج 55 ام بعد اغلاق شمعه فوق او تحت الموفينج   اعتذر ان كنت جاوبت السؤال قبل ذلك

   نيابة عن أخينا العزيز الأستاذ سمير صيام  أقول لك أخي العزيز راجع الصفحة الأولى   فجواب سؤالك بها

----------


## [email protected]

> نيابة عن أخينا العزيز الأستاذ سمير صيام  أقول لك أخي العزيز راجع الصفحة الأولى    فجواب سؤالك بها

 شكرا لك على الرد اخي ولكني لم اجد اجابه سؤالي وجدت شرح الاستراتيجيه وكل شىء ولكني استفسر عن نقطه معينه نقطه الدخول ؟ ارجو ان توضحها لي وشكرا على مجهودك :Icon3:

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما شاء الله اخي سمير صيام طريقه ناجحه ان شاء الله وبالتوفيق لكن لي سؤال بسيط متى يتم دخول الصفقه هل عند بدايه اختراق الموفينج 55 ام بعد اغلاق شمعه فوق او تحت الموفينج  اعتذر ان كنت جاوبت السؤال قبل ذلك

  

> نيابة عن أخينا العزيز الأستاذ سمير صيام  أقول لك أخي العزيز راجع الصفحة الأولى   فجواب سؤالك بها

  

> شكرا لك على الرد اخي ولكني لم اجد اجابه سؤالي وجدت شرح الاستراتيجيه وكل شىء ولكني استفسر عن نقطه معينه نقطه الدخول ؟ ارجو ان توضحها لي وشكرا على مجهودك

 مشكور اخى الحيدرى على الرد
الاجابة انتظار اغلاق الشمعة

----------


## [email protected]

> مشكور اخى الحيدرى على الرد  الاجابة انتظار اغلاق الشمعة

 شكرا لك يا كريم وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## alhaidary

> شكرا لك على الرد اخي ولكني لم اجد اجابه سؤالي وجدت شرح الاستراتيجيه وكل شىء ولكني استفسر عن نقطه معينه نقطه الدخول ؟ ارجو ان توضحها لي وشكرا على مجهودك

 سلامة نظرك أخي العزيز   في الشارت المرفق يوجد سهم ومكتوب عليه   الدخول من هذه الشمعة ويشير إلى الشمعةالجديدة   والتي فتحت تحت الموفنج أنظر المرفقات  يعني توضيح ولا أجمل من أخينا الأستاذ سمير  تحياتي

----------


## مصطفى محمد صالح

اخى العزيز سمير صيام 
لقد قرأت الموضوع فهو بكل حق جيد جدا
ولكن عدد المشاركات يتواة المبتدئين امثالى اذا كنت يا عم سمير وبتقول على نفسك مبتدأ 
امال احنا نبقة اة 
اخى قول لى بالشرح اعمل اة احمل برنامج اة ومن اين علشان ابقى معاكم
بس اوعى تقول لى الشرح فى المشاركة رقم كذا
يا جماعة مش ضرورى استاذ سمير عفوا ممكن يكون مشغول اى حد يكون فاهم 
شاركونا معاكم خطوة خطوة عاوزين نمسك اول السلم وبعد كدة حوريكم الآفترى الاعلى اصلة انا وخالى عبدة شلح العائد من جنوب افريقيا

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخى العزيز سمير صيام 
> لقد قرأت الموضوع فهو بكل حق جيد جدا
> ولكن عدد المشاركات يتواة المبتدئين امثالى اذا كنت يا عم سمير وبتقول على نفسك مبتدأ 
> امال احنا نبقة اة 
> اخى قول لى بالشرح اعمل اة احمل برنامج اة ومن اين علشان ابقى معاكم
> بس اوعى تقول لى الشرح فى المشاركة رقم كذا
> يا جماعة مش ضرورى استاذ سمير عفوا ممكن يكون مشغول اى حد يكون فاهم 
> شاركونا معاكم خطوة خطوة عاوزين نمسك اول السلم وبعد كدة حوريكم الآفترى الاعلى اصلة انا وخالى عبدة شلح العائد من جنوب افريقيا

 اهلا اخى مصطفى
البرنامج هو برنامج ال تريد او نورث فينانس لان الاتنين توقيتهم زى بعض 
شروط الدخول والخروج فى اول مشاركة  
وهى
فى حالة الشراء نننتظر 
اختراق موفنج 55 لاعلى والاغلاق فوقه 
مع توافر شرط ان rsi  يكون فوق 50 
والاهداف ثلاثة اول هدف 60 والتانى 120 والتالت 180 وممكن رابع مافيش مشكلة يكون 240 
والاستوب 60 واستوب متحرك كل 60 نقطة 
الخروج بعد تحقق الاهداف او حسب ادارتك المالية يعنى ممكن تكون داخل بكذا عقد وكل عقد له هدف المهم رصيدك يكون يسمح بذلك 
طبعا لو انعكست الشروط نخرج على طول ونعكس الصفقة على طول 
طبعا البيع نفس الشروط لكن اختراق لاسفل وال rsi  تحت ال 50 
اى خدمة ياغالى

----------


## مصطفى محمد صالح

احمل من اين يا غالى عنوان الموقع وازاى اسطب
معلش يا ابو سمرة بس انا ناوى اتعلم بأذن الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> احمل من اين يا غالى عنوان الموقع وازاى اسطب
> معلش يا ابو سمرة بس انا ناوى اتعلم بأذن الله

 حمل ال تريد من هنا http://www.altrade.co.uk 
واى حاجة خاصة بالبرنامج عليك بالمووضع ده *https://forum.arabictrader.com/t12266.html* *تقبل ودى*

----------


## زهير سليم شحادة

الأخ سمير حياك الله , يبدو أنك لم تقرأ مشاركتي رقم 520 . هناك تقرير ذكر أمس في Actionforex بأن أمريكا قد تخفض سعر الفائدة هذا الأسبوع لتنشيط إقتصادها . ما مدى تأثير هذه الخطوة على أسعار العملات ؟ هل سنرى 2.1196 و 1.4500 على الإسترليني واليورو ؟ تحياتي .

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ سمير حياك الله , يبدو أنك لم تقرأ مشاركتي رقم 520 . هناك تقرير ذكر أمس في Actionforex بأن أمريكا قد تخفض سعر الفائدة هذا الأسبوع لتنشيط إقتصادها . ما مدى تأثير هذه الخطوة على أسعار العملات ؟ هل سنرى 2.1196 و 1.4500 على الإسترليني واليورو ؟ تحياتي .

 قريت طبعا المشاركة 
بالنسبة لموضوع الفايدة ننتظر راى اخونا خالد بن الوليد لانه رايه اولى منى فى المواضيع الخاصة بالاساسى

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

السلام عليكم
فرصة جيدة 
على الباوند دولار

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

طبعا ننتضر بداية السوق
وننتضر تعليق 
الاستاذ سمير الصيام
محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> فرصة جيدة 
> على الباوند دولار

  

> طبعا ننتضر بداية السوق
> وننتضر تعليق 
> الاستاذ سمير الصيام
> محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

 معلش يا اخى مهدى 
راجع اعدادت موفنج 55 عندك الظاهر انت عامله simple
شوف عندى عامل ازاى سواء ال تريد او نورث فينانس

----------


## WINNER

السلام عليكم اخ سمير هل تتوقع أن يحاول السوق على هاي يوم الجمعه أو مجال الارتفاع ضيق

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخ سمير هل تتوقع أن يحاول السوق على هاي يوم الجمعه أو مجال الارتفاع ضيق

 بالنسبة لاقتناعى الشخصى 
ارى انه سيحاول مع 445 قبل الهبوط خصوصا انه اغلق على شمعة انعكاسية
ويتاكد الهبوط بكسر 377 لانه ترند ودعم على الاربع ساعات

----------


## WINNER

أخ سمير أقدر لك متابعك المستمره
شكرا لك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

نعم اخي سمير عامله سبالم
ممكن تصححلي وتقلي اعمله الزاي
؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> نعم اخي سمير عامله سبالم
> ممكن تصححلي وتقلي اعمله الزاي
> ؟

 اتفضل الاعدادت فى الصورة

----------


## ضاحى

> اتفضل الاعدادت فى الصورة

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخى الغالى سمير ترا والله متابع معاك
وكل يوم استفيد من خبرتك
ارجو ان تسامحنى على مابدر منى فى يوم من الآيام
تقبل تقديرى ومحبتى لك يالغالى

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اخى الغالى سمير ترا والله متابع معاك
> وكل يوم استفيد من خبرتك
> ارجو ان تسامحنى على مابدر منى فى يوم من الآيام
> تقبل تقديرى ومحبتى لك يالغالى

 اهلا استاذنا
ياغالى انت استاذ لنا ومافيش حاجة ان شاء الله 
تقبل ودى

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

> اتفضل الاعدادت فى الصورة

 شكرا يا استاذي الغالى
وصلة المعلومة 5/5
محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## مصطفى محمد صالح

الا مزعلنى منك يا بو سمرة ردك فيه المختصر المفيد
لكن والله قليك كبير وجدع ولو جلست للصبح مش حقدر اوفى لك اخلاقك وادبك
ادينى اهو قاعد اذاكر التريد وزى ما قولت لك يا ابو عبد الرحمن وحياة خالى عبدة شلح حبهدل الدنيا
بص صبرا جميلا ولك ودى يا غالى

----------


## سمير صيام

> الا مزعلنى منك يا بو سمرة ردك فيه المختصر المفيد
> لكن والله قليك كبير وجدع ولو جلست للصبح مش حقدر اوفى لك اخلاقك وادبك
> ادينى اهو قاعد اذاكر التريد وزى ما قولت لك يا ابو عبد الرحمن وحياة خالى عبدة شلح حبهدل الدنيا
> بص صبرا جميلا ولك ودى يا غالى

 هلا ياغالى
هل انا حتى لو شرحت اختصارا هل فى شئ فوته او لم يكن واضح
انا شرحت لك تانى عشان انت قولت مقولش على المشاركة الاولى
ولو فى اى شئ اسئل براحتك

----------


## alhaidary

> الا مزعلنى منك يا بو سمرة ردك فيه المختصر المفيد
> لكن والله قليك كبير وجدع ولو جلست للصبح مش حقدر اوفى لك اخلاقك وادبك
> ادينى اهو قاعد اذاكر التريد وزى ما قولت لك يا ابو عبد الرحمن وحياة خالى عبدة شلح حبهدل الدنيا
> بص صبرا جميلا ولك ودى يا غالى

   أخي العزيز مصطفى بارك الله فيك   كلمة وحياتك وشرفك وحياة خالي أوعمِّي إلخ  هذه الكلمات شركٌ والله تعالى أعلم  فانتبه بارك الله فيك

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي العزيز مصطفى بارك الله فيك   كلمة وحياتك وشرفك وحياة خالي أوعمِّي إلخ  هذه الكلمات شركٌ والله تعالى أعلم  فانتبه بارك الله فيك

 كلامك صحيح
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## مصطفى محمد صالح

والله اخى العزيز عندك حق وانا اسف واستغفر الله العظيم
واشهد ان لا الله الا الله محمدا رسول الله
بس اخى تقبل اعتزارى بس فيه مشاركات كدة ما تقد رش تمسك نفسك من الضحك

----------


## alhaidary

> والله اخى العزيز عندك حق وانا اسف واستغفر الله العظيم
> واشهد ان لا الله الا الله محمدا رسول الله
> بس اخى تقبل اعتزارى بس فيه مشاركات كدة ما تقد رش تمسك نفسك من الضحك

   ما في داعي للإعتذار أخي الكريم بارك الله فيك هذا بينك وبين ربَّك وربَّنا غفور ٌرحيم   بس حبيت أنبِّهك إلى أنَّ هذا هو الذنب الوحيد الذي لا يغفره الله سبحانه وتعالى فيما لو لم يَتُبْ صاحبَه  قال تعالى ( إنَّ اللهَ لا يغفرُ أنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ ويَغْفِرُ مَا دُوَن ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ يَشَاء )  ودعاء الإستغفار من هذا الذنب هو قولك  اللَّهمَّ إني أعوذُ بك أن أُشركَ بك شيئاً وأنا أعلم وأستغفرك مما لا أعلم  وجزاك الله خيراً أخي الحبيب

----------


## مصطفى محمد صالح

الهم يجعل كل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك امين يا رب

----------


## زهير سليم شحادة

أخي سمير , يبدو أ ن الإسترليني الى صعود ؟ ما رأيك ؟

----------


## الخالدي-13

استاذنا الغالي (( سمير صيام )) تحية طيبة وبعد ممكن توضح لنا مسيرة الجنية الاسترليني هل هو ارتفاع ام نزول مع العلم ان سعرة الان2.0435  رايك يهمني جدا ارجو ان لا تتأخر في الرد لاني فاتح عقود

----------


## WINNER

أخ سمير ماهو تقييمك لأداء الإسترليني إلى الآن؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير , يبدو أ ن الإسترليني الى صعود ؟ ما رأيك ؟

 وماله اصلا الاتجاه الحالى صعود

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذنا الغالي (( سمير صيام )) تحية طيبة وبعد ممكن توضح لنا مسيرة الجنية الاسترليني هل هو ارتفاع ام نزول مع العلم ان سعرة الان2.0435  رايك يهمني جدا ارجو ان لا تتأخر في الرد لاني فاتح عقود

 الدعم الحالى هو 377 فى حالة المحافظة عليه ان شاء الله صاعد لكن فى حالة كسره اعتقد انه رايح الى 2.0140 مبدئيا

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخ سمير ماهو تقييمك لأداء الإسترليني إلى الآن؟

 نفس الاجابة السابقة

----------


## WINNER

أستاذ سمير إنشاء الله إن 140 هي الهدف القادم؟  :Clap:

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير إنشاء الله إن 140 هي الهدف القادم؟

 ان شاء الله ويمكن الى 2.0014
هى 61 فايبو والترند الصاعد على الدايلى

----------


## elesnawy

مشرفنا الغالى رأيك ايه يا استاذنا فى الباوند ندخل سل مع افتتاح شمعة الاربع ساعات اذا كانت تحت خط الموفنج 55 وتشكر ياغالى

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

السلام عليكم
فرصة على الباوند
الدخول بعد شمعة الكسر ان شاء الله
بيع طبعا
الدخول بي ثلاث عقود
ميني الهدف الاول 60
الهدف الثاني 120
الهدف الثالث 180 نقطة

----------


## بشير

> الدعم الحالى هو 377 فى حالة المحافظة عليه ان شاء الله صاعد لكن فى حالة كسره اعتقد انه رايح الى 2.0140 مبدئيا

 على ما فهت اخوي سمير ان هذا حسب تحليلك وفهمك لسلوك الباوند ولكن لا علاقة له بالاستراتيجية حيث ننتظر اغلاق اربع ساعات هل فهمي صحيح

----------


## [email protected]

> السلام عليكم
> فرصة على الباوند
> الدخول بعد شمعة الكسر ان شاء الله
> بيع طبعا
> الدخول بي ثلاث عقود
> ميني الهدف الاول 60
> الهدف الثاني 120
> الهدف الثالث 180 نقطة

 اعتقد انها فرصه سليمه ان شاء الله  وننتظر رأي اخونا سمير صيام  :Icon3:

----------


## [email protected]

هل دخلتم ايها الاخوه على الصفقه  او هناك مانع ما لا اراه  جزاكم الله كل الخير  :Icon3:

----------


## aboali

والله انا شايفها فرصه حلوه 
لاكن خبر الفائده على الدولار اليوم
ولا احد يعلم ايه اللى ممكن يحصل على العموم نحن فى انتظار راى الاستاذ سمير

----------


## [email protected]

> والله انا شايفها فرصه حلوه 
> لاكن خبر الفائده على الدولار اليوم
> ولا احد يعلم ايه اللى ممكن يحصل على العموم نحن فى انتظار راى الاستاذ سمير

 اعتقد ان خبر الفائده على الدولار ليس اليوم  وانما غدا ان شاء الله  هل هناك موانع اخرى يراها الاخوه

----------


## بشير

> اعتقد ان خبر الفائده على الدولار ليس اليوم   وانما غدا ان شاء الله   هل هناك موانع اخرى يراها الاخوه

 هذه الاستراتيجية حسب علمي لا تنظر للأخبار

----------


## [email protected]

> هذه الاستراتيجية حسب علمي لا تنظر للأخبار

 شكرا لك اخي الكريم بشير  وما رأيك في الفرصه نفسها اعتقد انك صحيحه  :Icon3:

----------


## AbuRomi

> هل دخلتم ايها الاخوه على الصفقه   او هناك مانع ما لا اراه   جزاكم الله كل الخير

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يا شباب اسمحوا لي ان اعرض عليكم الوضع الان 
واستنى  طبعا للاستاذ سمير  يعطينا رايه  ويصحح الفكره
السعر الان مرتكز على نقطه قويه جدا تعتبر الاقوى مستوى لغاية الان
ان اجتماع اكثر من خط من خطوط الفايبوناتشي يعطينا فكره عن قوة هذه الخطوط التي اجتمعت لتؤكد 
انه السعر الان (يا صعود يا هبوط)   فهذا يعتبر منعطف  حاد جدا
انا شخصيا بارجح الهبوط لان سعر العمله الذي هبط  بشده  بالفتره الاوروبيه
فلن يكون بمقداره العوده للصعود بالفتره الامريكيه
باختصار الدخول شورت بعد اعادة اختبار هذا المستوى =ان حدث الكسر   والا الانتظار افضل
تقبلوا مودتي  وشكرا على الاصغاء

----------


## بشير

> شكرا لك اخي الكريم بشير  وما رأيك في الفرصه نفسها  اعتقد انك صحيحه

 اذا صاحب الاستراتيجية من الصباح وقبل كسر الاربع ساعات وهو يقول اتوقع هبوط للباوند بعد كسر الدعم 77 خلاص سمعنا وأطعنا تحياتي

----------


## [email protected]

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> يا شباب اسمحوا لي ان اعرض عليكم الوضع الان 
> واستنى طبعا للاستاذ سمير يعطينا رايه ويصحح الفكره
> السعر الان مرتكز على نقطه قويه جدا تعتبر الاقوى مستوى لغاية الان
> ان اجتماع اكثر من خط من خطوط الفايبوناتشي يعطينا فكره عن قوة هذه الخطوط التي اجتمعت لتؤكد 
> انه السعر الان (يا صعود يا هبوط) فهذا يعتبر منعطف حاد جدا
> انا شخصيا بارجح الهبوط لان سعر العمله الذي هبط بشده بالفتره الاوروبيه
> فلن يكون بمقداره العوده للصعود بالفتره الامريكيه
> باختصار الدخول شورت بعد اعادة اختبار هذا المستوى =ان حدث الكسر والا الانتظار افضل
> تقبلوا مودتي وشكرا على الاصغاء

 شكرا على تحليلك اخي ابو رومي  وجزاك الله كل الخير  :Icon3:

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشرفنا الغالى رأيك ايه يا استاذنا فى الباوند ندخل سل مع افتتاح شمعة الاربع ساعات اذا كانت تحت خط الموفنج 55 وتشكر ياغالى

 احنا ملتزمين بالطريقة مادام كسر لتحت يبقى بيع

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> فرصة على الباوند
> الدخول بعد شمعة الكسر ان شاء الله
> بيع طبعا
> الدخول بي ثلاث عقود
> ميني الهدف الاول 60
> الهدف الثاني 120
> الهدف الثالث 180 نقطة

 تمام يا مهدى
بس للتذكير 
الدخول بثلاث عقود حسب ادارتك المالية يعنى مش اى حد يفتح 3 عقود

----------


## سمير صيام

> على ما فهت اخوي سمير ان هذا حسب تحليلك وفهمك لسلوك الباوند ولكن لا علاقة له بالاستراتيجية حيث ننتظر اغلاق اربع ساعات هل فهمي صحيح

 تمام يا بشير  :Thumb:

----------


## سمير صيام

> اعتقد انها فرصه سليمه ان شاء الله  وننتظر رأي اخونا سمير صيام

 تمام لانها مستوفية الشروط

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل دخلتم ايها الاخوه على الصفقه  او هناك مانع ما لا اراه  جزاكم الله كل الخير

 لا مانع حسب الطريقة

----------


## سمير صيام

> والله انا شايفها فرصه حلوه 
> لاكن خبر الفائده على الدولار اليوم
> ولا احد يعلم ايه اللى ممكن يحصل على العموم نحن فى انتظار راى الاستاذ سمير

 انسى الاخبار مع الطريقة يا ابو على 
و حطينا الاخبار معانا مش هنشتغل ومش هندخل ولا فرصة

----------


## سمير صيام

> اعتقد ان خبر الفائده على الدولار ليس اليوم  وانما غدا ان شاء الله  هل هناك موانع اخرى يراها الاخوه

 خبر الفايدة على الدولار غدا الثلاثاء مساء

----------


## سمير صيام

> هذه الاستراتيجية حسب علمي لا تنظر للأخبار

  

> شكرا لك اخي الكريم بشير  وما رأيك في الفرصه نفسها اعتقد انك صحيحه

 انسى الاخبار افضل

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> يا شباب اسمحوا لي ان اعرض عليكم الوضع الان 
> واستنى  طبعا للاستاذ سمير  يعطينا رايه  ويصحح الفكره
> السعر الان مرتكز على نقطه قويه جدا تعتبر الاقوى مستوى لغاية الان
> ان اجتماع اكثر من خط من خطوط الفايبوناتشي يعطينا فكره عن قوة هذه الخطوط التي اجتمعت لتؤكد 
> انه السعر الان (يا صعود يا هبوط)   فهذا يعتبر منعطف  حاد جدا
> انا شخصيا بارجح الهبوط لان سعر العمله الذي هبط  بشده  بالفتره الاوروبيه
> فلن يكون بمقداره العوده للصعود بالفتره الامريكيه
> باختصار الدخول شورت بعد اعادة اختبار هذا المستوى =ان حدث الكسر   والا الانتظار افضل
> تقبلوا مودتي  وشكرا على الاصغاء

 جزاك الله خير اخى ابو رومى على شرحك بس احنا هنا بنحاول نبعد عن اى مؤثرات اخرى لاترند ولافايبو ولا دعم او مقاومة  انا طبعا عارف كل دول لهم تاثير بس احنا فى مرحلة تقييم ليها نشوف هل ننتظر افضل ام الدخول افضل يعنى الفرصة النى حققت الهدف كاملا كان الترند مانع لو انتظرناه كنا تاخرنا فى الدخول ولكن الترند لك يكن عائق امام الفرصة  تقبل ودى

----------


## سمير صيام

> اذا صاحب الاستراتيجية من الصباح وقبل كسر الاربع ساعات وهو يقول اتوقع هبوط للباوند بعد كسر الدعم 77 خلاص سمعنا وأطعنا تحياتي

 متنساش ان التحليل ده مالهوش دعوة بالطريقة حتى لو تحقق ومكنش كسر موفنج 55 فلا دخول

----------


## [email protected]

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل الخير تم الدخول بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله  :Icon3:

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

السلام عليكم
وهذه صورة لتوضيح

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> وهذه صورة لتوضيح

 تمام ياغالى

----------


## زهير سليم شحادة

أخي سمير مساك الله بالخير أنا عارف إنك تعبان من كثر الإستفسارات ربنا يعينك . أرجو الإفادة عن اليورو ما حد مهتم فيه ، أكون شاكرا تكرمك بإحاطتنا علما عن توقعاتك لحركته .

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير مساك الله بالخير أنا عارف إنك تعبان من كثر الإستفسارات ربنا يعينك . أرجو الإفادة عن اليورو ما حد مهتم فيه ، أكون شاكرا تكرمك بإحاطتنا علما عن توقعاتك لحركته .

 اليورو حتى الان عنده مقاومة 3850 وان كان الاساسى يدعمه لكسرها
لكن اغلاق اليوم قد يكون على شمعة انعكاسية قد تؤيد بعض الهبوط للتصحيح

----------


## سمير صيام

للمتابعة صفقة الشورت الاخيرة حققت الهدف الاول

----------


## بشير

> للمتابعة صفقة الشورت الاخيرة حققت الهدف الاول

 الحمد لله رب العالمين الذي ساق لنا الرزق على يديك فشكرا جزيلا

----------


## Good Luck

ماشاء الله ماشاء الله  
مجربها معاكم ديمو وياليت لو كنت دخلت عالعادي!!!  
كيف تتعاملون من الصفقة 
هدف اول وهدف ثاني ثم ثالث 
يعني هل تغلقوا عدد من العقود عند بلوغ الهدف الاول وهكذا 
ام ماذا بالضبط  
وماهي افضل طريقة لاستخدام هذه الطريقة بعقد واحد ؟  
وايضا اخواني انا استخدم FXsol 
ماهي طريقة عمل التريلنج ستوب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  
والى الامام يااخ سمير

----------


## سمير صيام

> الحمد لله رب العالمين الذي ساق لنا الرزق على يديك فشكرا جزيلا

 هلا بشير
الرزق بيد الله وحده
وربنا يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## سمير صيام

> ماشاء الله ماشاء الله  
> مجربها معاكم ديمو وياليت لو كنت دخلت عالعادي!!!  
> كيف تتعاملون من الصفقة 
> هدف اول وهدف ثاني ثم ثالث 
> يعني هل تغلقوا عدد من العقود عند بلوغ الهدف الاول وهكذا 
> ام ماذا بالضبط  
> وماهي افضل طريقة لاستخدام هذه الطريقة بعقد واحد ؟  
> وايضا اخواني انا استخدم FXsol 
> ماهي طريقة عمل التريلنج ستوب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  
> والى الامام يااخ سمير

 اهلا بيك اخى الكريم
بالنسبة للعقود كل واحد حسب ادارته المالية 
لو ادارته المالية تتحمل الدخول بثلث عقود يبقى كل عقد بهدف لو لا تتحمل يبقى لو عقد يكون للاهداف التلاتة مع ترحيل الاستوب كل 60 نقطة ولو عقدين يبقى عقد للهدف الاول والعقد التانى يكون للهدف التالت مع ترحيل الاستوب مع تحقيق كل هدف بالنسبة لافكسول لا انصحك تضع بها استوب متحرك ضعه يدوى افضل لانه مشكلتهم انه لو عكس السعر عدد من النقط يبدا يحسب الاستوب المتحرك من اخر سعر وصله والارتداد منه  تقبل ودى

----------


## Good Luck

الف شكر لك اخي لتجاوبك السريع ولخدمتك   
موفق يااارب

----------


## [email protected]

ما شاء الله من نجاح الى نجاح  بالتوفيق ايها الاحبه   :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Good Luck

عندي سؤال اخير اخوي سمير
والله يساعدك على كثر الاسئلة
هل نسبة نجاح الطريقة هي 3 ناجحة الى واحدة خاسرة 
هل هي محسوبة بتحقيق الهدف كاملا الـ 180 نقطة ؟ 
دعواتي لك

----------


## زهير سليم شحادة

الأخ سمير ما هو هدف اليورو ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> عندي سؤال اخير اخوي سمير
> والله يساعدك على كثر الاسئلة
> هل نسبة نجاح الطريقة هي 3 ناجحة الى واحدة خاسرة 
> هل هي محسوبة بتحقيق الهدف كاملا الـ 180 نقطة ؟ 
> دعواتي لك

 ده معدل الربح الى الخسارة بمعنى كل 3 صفقات خاسرة تعوضهم صفقة ناجحة
نسبة نجاح الطريقة متفاوتة لو هنعتبرها على 180 نقطة او حتى 120 او حتى 60  
بصراحة محسبتهاش كنسبة فى الباك تست لكن ممكن تتحسب وادينا بنجرب لايف 
عموما عشان متشغلش بالك فى النسب اعتبرها 50% كهدف 180 عشان لا ابخس بالطريقة ولا اكبرها على الفاضى

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ سمير ما هو هدف اليورو ؟

 ننتظر الاخبار وبعدها نحدد الاهداف هتكون ايه

----------


## WINNER

هل من رؤيه بعد الخبر؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل من رؤيه بعد الخبر؟

 احنا ملتزمين بالطريقة على الاقل الان الاستوب على الدخول

----------


## زهير سليم شحادة

الإستوب على الدخول يعني عدم الدخول الآن لحين تتضح الرؤيا ؟ أرجو التوضيح .

----------


## سمير صيام

> الإستوب على الدخول يعني عدم الدخول الآن لحين تتضح الرؤيا ؟ أرجو التوضيح .

 احنا متفقين لو الادارة المالية الخاصة بك تسنح الدخول بعدة عقود يبقى لكل هدف عقد
ولو دخولك بعقد واحد ننقل الاستوب للدخول عند تحقق الهدف الاول 
وبما انه الهدف الاول تحقق نضع الاستوب على الدخول فلا قدر الله ان ضرب فلا خسارة

----------


## زهير سليم شحادة

الأخ سمير ما هو هدف اليورو بعد الأخبار ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ سمير ما هو هدف اليورو بعد الأخبار ؟

 اتجاه اليورو مازال صاعدا وان شاء الله هيكسر 1.3850
لكن قد يهبط الى 1.3725 او 1.3680 قبل مواصلة الصعود

----------


## medhat 2007

استاذ سمير هو احنا ضفنا اليورو للطريقة مش كنا شغالين على الباوند و المجنون بس و لا انا فاهم غلط ؟

----------


## خالد ابن الوليد

بانتظارك يا سمير على الماسنجر

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير هو احنا ضفنا اليورو للطريقة مش كنا شغالين على الباوند و المجنون بس و لا انا فاهم غلط ؟

 لا زى ما احنا بس الاخ زهير بيسال على اليورو عموما

----------


## سمير صيام

> بانتظارك يا سمير على الماسنجر

 جاى فى الطريق بس الياهو ربنا يهديه

----------


## medhat 2007

شكرا لسرعة الرد يا سمير باشا

----------


## mohd6636

اخوي سمير ممكن تعرض لنا ملخص  الصفقات التي تمت انا عارف اول صفقه كانت بيع وكانت  فيها خساره 60 نقطة والصفقه الثانيه كانت ايضا بيع وكان  الربح 180 نقطة  ياريت يعني يكون في ملخص للصفقات على هذه الطريقه  وتتحدثمع كل صفقه جديده  ودمتم

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخوي سمير ممكن تعرض لنا ملخص الصفقات التي تمت انا عارف اول صفقه كانت بيع وكانت فيها خساره 60 نقطة والصفقه الثانيه كانت ايضا بيع وكان الربح 180 نقطة  ياريت يعني يكون في ملخص للصفقات على هذه الطريقه وتتحدث مع كل صفقه جديده  ودمتم

 غالى والطلب رخيص ارجع الى تانى مشاركة فى الموضوع هتلاقى ملف للصفقات اللى تمت بخلاف الصفقة الاخيرة وكنت هكتب عنه بس كنت منتظر اغلاق الصفقة الاخيرة

----------


## mohd6636

شغلك عدل
مشكور اخوي

----------


## بشير

الاخ سمير والاخوة الكرام هذي فرصة قيد التكون على الباوند ين على الديلي علما ان الاعدادات هي نفس اعدادات الاربع ساعات فهل نطبق نفس الشروط

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاخ سمير والاخوة الكرام هذي فرصة قيد التكون على الباوند ين على الديلي علما ان الاعدادات هي نفس اعدادات الاربع ساعات فهل نطبق نفس الشروط

 الاربع ساعات ارحم واستوباته معقولة لكن الدايلى عايزله استوب كبير جدا 
الطريقة تمشى على الاربع ساعات والساعة والنص كمان بس محتاجة تكون متوافقة مع كسر الترند

----------


## زهير سليم شحادة

الأخ سمير أسعد الله صباحك . شكرا لتكرمك بالإجابة على سؤالي عن اليورو وبأمانة أنا لم أكن أعلم أن اليورو ليس من ضمن العملات التي تتعاملون بها فأرجو قبول إعتذاري . يا ريت ترشدني على موقع لأحد الزملاء الذين يتخصصون باليورو . بارك الله فيك .

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ سمير أسعد الله صباحك . شكرا لتكرمك بالإجابة على سؤالي عن اليورو وبأمانة أنا لم أكن أعلم أن اليورو ليس من ضمن العملات التي تتعاملون بها فأرجو قبول إعتذاري . يا ريت ترشدني على موقع لأحد الزملاء الذين يتخصصون باليورو . بارك الله فيك .

 الحمد الله تم تحقيق الهدف التانى قبل الارتداد لاعلى
وننتظر هل سيضرب الاستوب على الهدف الاول ام سيذهب ان شاء الله الى الهدف التالت 
بالنسبة لليورو حاضر هشوف لك حاجة خاصة بيه اخى زهير

----------


## سامح أمين

بارك الله فيك يا استاذ سمير جربتها وفعلآ رائعه 
تقبل أحترامى

----------


## زهير سليم شحادة

الأخ سمير هل اتضحت الرؤيا بعد الأخبار بالنسبة للإسترليني ؟

----------


## بشير

> الاربع ساعات ارحم واستوباته معقولة لكن الدايلى عايزله استوب كبير جدا   الطريقة تمشى على الاربع ساعات والساعة والنص كمان بس محتاجة تكون متوافقة مع كسر الترند

 مشكور وما قصرت وكيف الاهداف بالنسبة للنصف وللساعة زادك الله توفيقا

----------


## [email protected]

تم اغلاق شمعه الاربع ساعات  فوق الموفينج افرج 55 الشراء وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله  :Icon3:

----------


## زهير سليم شحادة

يا عم سمير مساك الله بالخير وكما يقولون ( خيرها بغيرها ) والمهم الصحة . أرجو أن تتمتع بالصحة والعافية .

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشكور وما قصرت وكيف الاهداف بالنسبة للنصف وللساعة زادك الله توفيقا

 هلا بشير
بالنسبة للاهداف محسبتهاش للنص و الساعة لكن لن تقل عن 50 الى 100 نقطة باى حال

----------


## سمير صيام

> تم اغلاق شمعه الاربع ساعات  فوق الموفينج افرج 55 الشراء وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 تم يا غالى
ويبقى كده الصفقة الاخيرة حققت الهدف الاول والتانى فقط

----------


## سمير صيام

> يا عم سمير مساك الله بالخير وكما يقولون ( خيرها بغيرها ) والمهم الصحة . أرجو أن تتمتع بالصحة والعافية .

 مساء الخير
خير ان شاء الله
كلامك زى ما يكون الصفقة الاخيرة ضربت استوب او قفلناها بخسارة
الحمد الله الصفقة اتقفلت واحنا محققين الهدف الاول والتانى

----------


## زهير سليم شحادة

الله يعطيك العافية ويبارك بك ولك .

----------


## islamway

شمعة الأربع ساعات على وشك الإغلاق فوق الموفنج وألار أسى أى فوق الخمسين نشترى بعد إغلاق الشمعة حد يقولى يا جماعة الكلام على المجنون طبعا بسرعة بسرعة بسرعة

----------


## سمير صيام

> شمعة الأربع ساعات على وشك الإغلاق فوق الموفنج وألار أسى أى فوق الخمسين نشترى بعد إغلاق الشمعة حد يقولى يا جماعة الكلام على المجنون طبعا بسرعة بسرعة بسرعة

 مادام الشروط متوفرة توكل على الله

----------


## islamway

أستاذ سمير باشا بص الأول وقولى صح كده ولا ايه

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير باشا بص الأول وقولى صح كده ولا ايه

 صح ان شاء الله  :Thumb:

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

اخ سمير ممكن المؤشر ال55 وال50+shift25  وال ار اس اى عشان اتاكد ان الاعدادات مضبوطه سؤال اخر لو الحساب صغير من (500 الى 1000) دولار ادخل بكام عقد والنقطه فى العقد تكون بكام (1$ او0.1$) ولو الدخول بعقد واحد مع تشغيل التريلنج استوب وحققت الصفقه معايا الهدف الاول ولم تحقق الهدف الثانى ماذا افعل؟ والتريلنج استوب فى التريد يدوى او اوتوماتيك وكيف اشغله؟ وعذرا على كثرة الاسئله جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## سمير صيام

للاخوة المتابعين 
تحديث النتائج دايما فى المشاركة الثانية للموضوع بعد كل صفقة
النتيجة الحالية تحقيق 30% من راس المال  
يارب دايما بالتوفيق للجميع وبطرق سهلة وبسيطة 
بالنسبة لنسبة الربح كما احد الاخوة سالنى وبمراجعة الفرص على الباك تست عل ىالباوند دولار 
عدد الفرص 33 من اول يناير 2007 الى 30/6/2007
الصفقات الناجحة 24
الصفقات الخاسرة 9 
بمعدل ربح 73% 
الصفقات الناجحة
24 فرصة حققوا الهدف الاول
11 فرصة حققوا الهدف التانى
8 فرص حققوا الهدف التالت كاملا

----------


## islamway

تسلم أستاذ سمير معلشى بقى سؤال كمان الهدف كام أن شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخ سمير ممكن المؤشر ال55 وال50+shift25  وال ار اس اى عشان اتاكد ان الاعدادات مضبوطه سؤال اخر لو الحساب صغير من (500 الى 1000) دولار ادخل بكام عقد والنقطه فى العقد تكون بكام (1$ او0.1$) ولو الدخول بعقد واحد مع تشغيل التريلنج استوب وحققت الصفقه معايا الهدف الاول ولم تحقق الهدف الثانى ماذا افعل؟ والتريلنج استوب فى التريد يدوى او اوتوماتيك وكيف اشغله؟ وعذرا على كثرة الاسئله جزاك الله كل خير

 اهلا بيك اختى الكريمة
المؤشرات موجودة فى الميتا تريد عادى يعنى مش مؤشر خارجى لو تقصدى التمبلت 
حاضر هحطه 
بالنسبة لراس المال على حسب استطاعتك لو 1000 كويس ولو 1500 يبقى افضل
الدخول بعدد عقود حسب راس المال يعنى لو 1000 الدخول بعقدين
العقد الاول هدفه فقط الهدف الاول والتانى مفتوح مع ترحيل الاستوب مع تحقيق الاهداف 
بيالنسبة للاستوب المتحرك فى الميتا بالضغط بزرار اليمين للماوس على الصفقة وتحديده 
واسالى براحتك

----------


## سمير صيام

> تسلم أستاذ سمير معلشى بقى سؤال كمان الهدف كام أن شاء الله

 الهدف 300 والاستوب 100 مع ترحيل الاستوب مع تحقيق كل 100 نقطة

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

طيب يا استاذ سمير ينفع اشتغل على المجنون بحساب الف دولار خصوصا انه ممكن يعمل خساره تصل الى 100 نقطه؟ وبالنسبه للعقد الواحد النقطه فيه تكون ب 1$ ولا اقل (الحساب 1000$)

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب يا استاذ سمير ينفع اشتغل على المجنون بحساب الف دولار خصوصا انه ممكن يعمل خساره تصل الى 100 نقطه؟ وبالنسبه للعقد الواحد النقطه فيه تكون ب 1$ ولا اقل (الحساب 1000$)  الصوره المرسله للتاكد من اعتادات ال ار اس اى هل هى صحيحه لو الاجابه لا كيف التصحيح؟

 مضبوطة ان شاء الله على الباوند
بالنسبة للحساب مينى طبعا مش استاندر يعنى النقطة بدولار
بالنسبة للمجنون انا شايف انه يكون الحساب اكبر من 1000 دولار افضل وعقد واحد فقط

----------


## medhat 2007

استاذ سمير بالنسبة للمجنون طبقا لاعداداته لسه مقطعش خط الموفنج مش كدا ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير بالنسبة للمجنون طبقا لاعداداته لسه مقطعش خط الموفنج مش كدا ؟

 قطع بس لسه الشمعة لم تغلق

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

اللى فهمته من كلامك انى اشتغل مؤقتا على الباوند دولا والنقطه ممكن تكون بدولار وابعد عن الباوند ين لان الحساب مينى. طلب اخير ممكن موضوع بيتحدث عن ادارة راس المال  وكيف اتاجر على حسب حسابى مثل (تحديد المارجن وعدد العقود ......الخ) ولو بيتكلم على حساب الف دولار يفضل اعتذر على كثرة المداخلات لكن سعة صدرك اوسع كما تعودنا منك.

----------


## سمير صيام

> اللى فهمته من كلامك انى اشتغل مؤقتا على الباوند دولا والنقطه ممكن تكون بدولار وابعد عن الباوند ين لان الحساب مينى. طلب اخير ممكن موضوع بيتحدث عن ادارة راس المال  وكيف اتاجر على حسب حسابى مثل (تحديد المارجن وعدد العقود ......الخ) ولو بيتكلم على حساب الف دولار يفضل اعتذر على كثرة المداخلات لكن سعة صدرك اوسع كما تعودنا منك.

 انا لم اقل لا على الباوند ين لكن يفضل الحساب يكون اكبر من 1000
افضل كادارة مالية
بالنسبة لموضوع فن ادارة المال عليكى بمووضع ابو عبد الله https://forum.arabictrader.com/t27154.html
واهلا باى سؤال

----------


## mhemam2005

دخلنا شراء الان
الله المستعان

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

بالنسبه للصفقه اللى بشغل فيها التريلنج استوب لما اجى افعل الصفقه بكتب فى خانة الهدف الرقم المحدد وفى خانة الوقف صفر وبعدين اشغل التريلنج استوب؟ ولا اشغل التريلنج استوب الاول وبعدين وقف الخساره والهدف؟ معذره اول مره اتعامل مع التريلنج استوب

----------


## سمير صيام

> بالنسبه للصفقه اللى بشغل فيها التريلنج استوب لما اجى افعل الصفقه بكتب فى خانة الهدف الرقم المحدد وفى خانة الوقف صفر وبعدين اشغل التريلنج استوب؟ ولا اشغل التريلنج استوب الاول وبعدين وقف الخساره والهدف؟ معذره اول مره اتعامل مع التريلنج استوب

 الضبط بعد وضع الصفقة والاستوب حسب الصورة

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

بالنسبه للباوند ين الصفقه الحاليه هل بيانات الصفقه صحيحه؟(الهدف والوقف)

----------


## mhemam2005

ألا حضرتك يا استاذ سمير بتخش تشيك على الصفقة كل قد ايه؟
أصل الواحد واخد انه ان ما كانش كل ربع ساعة يفتح الشارت بيجيله أكلان في ايديه
ههههههههه

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

عفوا الهدف 543.87  تم التصحيح

----------


## mhemam2005

> بالنسبه للباوند ين الصفقه الحاليه هل بيانات الصفقه صحيحه؟(الهدف والوقف)

   لا الحقي الاستوب لوز كده غلط خالص :Yikes3:  المفروض  242.87 احنا بالين بنتعامل بالقروش بالمصري لو انت من مصر  و بالهللة لو انت من السعودية

----------


## ahmoo12

سؤال لأخوة برجاء الإفادة ينفع زوج الإسترلينى يورو على الطريقة دى مرفق الشارت

----------


## سمير صيام

> بالنسبه للباوند ين الصفقه الحاليه هل بيانات الصفقه صحيحه؟(الهدف والوقف)

 الصفقة عندك 243.87
الهدف يكون 246.87
الاستوب 242.87

----------


## سمير صيام

> ألا حضرتك يا استاذ سمير بتخش تشيك على الصفقة كل قد ايه؟
> أصل الواحد واخد انه ان ما كانش كل ربع ساعة يفتح الشارت بيجيله أكلان في ايديه
> ههههههههه

 طول ما انا على الجهاز بكون متابع لو مش على الجهاز كده كده عامل تنبيه على الاسعار
وطبعا المفروض المتابعة كل 4 ساعات عشان اغلاقات الشموع

----------


## mhemam2005

> عفوا الهدف 543.87 تم التصحيح

   نفس الكلام  الهدف المفروض يكون 244.87 لو 100 نقطة و 246.87 لو هتخليه 300

----------


## ahmoo12

أسف ده الأسترلينى فرنك معذره للأخوة

----------


## سمير صيام

> سؤال لأخوة برجاء الإفادة ينفع زوج الإسترلينى يورو على الطريقة دى مرفق الشارت

 مجربتهوش بصراحة
بعدين اى عملة تكون متوافقة مع الطريقة بصراحة تكفى لمتابعتها لوحدها وخلاص مش لازم ادخل كل العملات

----------


## Amer133

طيب ياأخي الكريم كم فاضل على شمعة الأربع ساعات من الآن؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أسف ده الأسترلينى فرنك معذره للأخوة

 مافيش مشكلة نفس الرد برضه

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب ياأخي الكريم كم فاضل على شمعة الأربع ساعات من الآن؟

 بالنسبة لايه ؟

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

عفوا غلاطات حسابيه من كتر القاعده على الفوركس :Yikes3:  :Thmbdn:  مشكورين وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## Amer133

للكندي وجزاك الله خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> للكندي وجزاك الله خير

 معندناش كندى هنا
شكلك دخلت هنا بدل موضوع التحليلات الاساسية هى عموما اغلقت الشمعة وتم الدخول

----------


## زهير سليم شحادة

أخي سمير من أين احصل على البرنامج الذي من خلاله أستطيع تطبيق الموفنج 55 وال RSI وبالتالي استطيع تتبع تحليلاتك ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير من أين احصل على البرنامج الذي من خلاله أستطيع تطبيق الموفنج 55 وال RSI وبالتالي استطيع تتبع تحليلاتك ؟

 برنامج ال تريد http://www.altrader.co.uk

----------


## mhemam2005

أخونا الحبيب سمير
سؤال أسف انه اكيد متكرر
هل لو شمعة اغلقت عكس الصفقة تحت الموفينج
و افتتحت التالية لها تحته دون ضرب الاستوب
هل ندخل بعملية عكسية؟
و هل نغلق الأولى؟
و لا دائما ننتظر الاستوب؟ ثم نقوم بالعملية العكسية؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخونا الحبيب سمير
> سؤال أسف انه اكيد متكرر
> هل لو شمعة اغلقت عكس الصفقة تحت الموفينج
> و افتتحت التالية لها تحته دون ضرب الاستوب
> هل ندخل بعملية عكسية؟
> و هل نغلق الأولى؟
> و لا دائما ننتظر الاستوب؟ ثم نقوم بالعملية العكسية؟

  ولا يهمك ياغالى
نقفل على الخسارة الموجودة ونعكس على طول مادام شروط الصفقة المعاكسة متوفرة

----------


## I am Mohammad

الأن هناك فرصة شراء للمجنون بهدف 300 نقطة وستوب 100 نقطة  حسب الاستراتيجية  هل أنا مخطئ استاذ سمير ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأن هناك فرصة شراء للمجنون بهدف 300 نقطة وستوب 100 نقطة  حسب الاستراتيجية  هل أنا مخطئ استاذ سمير ؟؟

 لا مش مخطئ

----------


## I am Mohammad

استاذ سمير  أنا انهاردا أول يوم ليا في الحساب الحقيقي ومتوتر بصراحة  وكمان دا المجنون ..  انا واثق في الله ثم الى ارتكاني الى ركن ركين مثلك  قوللي أدخل ع العملية  وأنا أدخل .. محتاج أسمعها منك ودعوة منك كمان  يارب باركلنا .. امين

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير  أنا انهاردا أول يوم ليا في الحساب الحقيقي ومتوتر بصراحة  وكمان دا المجنون ..  انا واثق في الله ثم الى ارتكاني الى ركن ركين مثلك  قوللي أدخل ع العملية  وأنا أدخل .. محتاج أسمعها منك ودعوة منك كمان  يارب باركلنا .. امين

 اخى الكريم 
لا دخول فى الحساب الحقيقى
جرب فترة ديمو 
انا اقتنعت بالطريقة وارتحت لها وحسيت انك بتكسب منها توكل على الله وجرب حقيقى 
اما غير ذلك فلا انصحك

----------


## aboali

استاذى الغالى انا مش عارف ليه مش مرتاح  للشمعه المجنون  ممكن نظره عليها

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذى الغالى انا مش عارف ليه مش مرتاح  للشمعه المجنون  ممكن نظره عليها

 مش مرتاح لها ازاى يعنى
يعنى عندها استبحس ولا ايه  :Yikes3: 
احتمال ينزل الى 243 لاختبارها ويكمل طلوع ان شاء الله

----------


## aboali

ولا ممكن نستناه لما يعيد اختبار  موفينج 50 يكون افضل ولا ايه بالظبط هههههههههه

----------


## aboali

> مش مرتاح لها ازاى يعنى  يعنى عندها استبحس ولا ايه  احتمال ينزل الى 243 لاختبارها ويكمل طلوع ان شاء الله

   استبحس هههههههههه انت  جبت الكلمه دى منين

----------


## سمير صيام

> ولا ممكن نستناه لما يعيد اختبار  موفينج 50 يكون افضل ولا ايه بالظبط هههههههههه

  

> استبحس هههههههههه انت  جبت الكلمه دى منين

 
هل تضمن انه يختبر الموفنج مش شرط
استبحس دى على وزن مش عجباك الشمعة

----------


## بشير

صباح الخير خلونا نراقب اليورو ين بنفس شروط الباوند ين ويوم جميل على الجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## يارب ترزقه

السلام عليكم
صباحكم فل وقشطه... انا كنت متابع من البدايه للاستراتيجيه بس لظروف ( عدت على خير) انشغلت فتره...اتمنى من احد الاخوه وضع ملخص اخر حاجه وصلت ليها الاستراتيجيه..انا عندي التمبلت بس يارت الشرح الملخص.

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> صباحكم فل وقشطه... انا كنت متابع من البدايه للاستراتيجيه بس لظروف ( عدت على خير) انشغلت فتره...اتمنى من احد الاخوه وضع ملخص اخر حاجه وصلت ليها الاستراتيجيه..انا عندي التمبلت بس يارت الشرح الملخص.

 حمد الله على السلامة
الملخص فى اول مشاركة ان شاء الله 
تقبل ودى

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

استاذ سمير الباوند ين ضرب استوب عندى عند242.87 ننتظر اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات تحت الموفنج مع موافقة ال ار اس اي وبعدين ندخل بيع؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير الباوند ين ضرب استوب عندى عند242.87 ننتظر اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات تحت الموفنج مع موافقة ال ار اس اي وبعدين ندخل بيع؟

 اينعم

----------


## سمير صيام

للى عايز يشتغل على الطريقة على المجنون
يجربها فترة على فريم النص ساعة او الساعة ليتعود عليها افضل من الاربع ساعات

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

هو الباوند ين ضرب استوب برده ولا عندى بس؟

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

> للى عايز يشتغل على الطريقة على المجنون  يجربها فترة على فريم النص ساعة او الساعة ليتعود عليها افضل من الاربع ساعات

   بنفس الوقف والهدف؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> بنفس الوقف والهدف؟

 مشكلة المجنون هى استوبه ال 100 نقطة عنده زى السلام عليكم عموما ممكن مبدئيا تتجرب 75 والاهداف طبعا 150 - 200 نقطة وممكن اكتر

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

لازم ال ار اس اى يقطع خط الخمسين ولا ممكن يكون لامسه متجها للاسفل؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> لازم ال ار اس اى يقطع خط الخمسين ولا ممكن يكون لامسه متجها للاسفل؟

 المهم وقت اغلاق الشمعة يكون تحت 50

----------


## Amer133

أخوي سمير 
أرجو المساعدة على عجالة لو تكرمت 
ماهي نقطة المقاومة للكندي اللي ممكن يرتاح عندها؟ ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخوي سمير 
> أرجو المساعدة على عجالة لو تكرمت 
> ماهي نقطة المقاومة للكندي اللي ممكن يرتاح عندها؟ ولك جزيل الشكر

 مستوى السعر الحالى لوجود ترند هابط على الاربع ساعات

----------


## samer saad

تحياتي للجميع وخصوصا اخي الغالي الأستاذ سمير صيام ومتابع معاكم ان شاء الله وبالتوفيق

----------


## سمير صيام

> تحياتي للجميع وخصوصا اخي الغالي الأستاذ سمير صيام ومتابع معاكم ان شاء الله وبالتوفيق

 يا هلا ياغالى واهلا بيك معنا

----------


## WINNER

أستاذ سمير هل من المتوقع لليورو نزوله إلى مستويات 1.3680؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير هل من المتوقع لليورو نزوله إلى مستويات 1.3680؟

 غالبا الى 1.3700 او 1.3725 لكن 1.3680 مش مستبعد

----------


## WINNER

أقدر لك متابعتك السريعه شكرا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## WINNER

أستاذ سمير في أحد الإخوان متخصص باليورو؟

----------


## strong lass

استاذنا  سمير
جزاك الله خير كثيرا   هل هذه الفرصه تعتبر محقه للشروط :Smile:   كيف يتم وضع الاستوب لهذه الطريقه    ارجو توجيهي    كل الشكر

----------


## عمرعمرو

أخ سمير الله يبارك فيك وفى جهودك الرائعة ...فعلا طريقة متقنه وبسيطة وسأتابع الفرص معكم إن شاء الله من الأسبوع القادم ونسأل الله العلى القدير التوفيق للجميع .

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذنا  سمير
> جزاك الله خير كثيرا   هل هذه الفرصه تعتبر محقه للشروط  كيف يتم وضع الاستوب لهذه الطريقه    ارجو توجيهي    كل الشكر

 سننتظر بعد ساعة ونصف  من الان لاغلاق الشمعة

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخ سمير الله يبارك فيك وفى جهودك الرائعة ...فعلا طريقة متقنه وبسيطة وسأتابع الفرص معكم إن شاء الله من الأسبوع القادم ونسأل الله العلى القدير التوفيق للجميع .

 اهلا بيك اخ عمرو 
هى فعلا بسيطة وسهلة
والاهم فيها خسارة 3 صفقات تعوضهم ربح صفقة واحدة ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> صباح الخير خلونا نراقب اليورو ين بنفس شروط الباوند ين ويوم جميل على الجميع ان شاء الله

 معلش يا بشير نسيت ارد عليك
ان معملتش باك تست على اليورو ين 
طيب شد حيلك واعمله انت  :Yikes3:

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير في أحد الإخوان متخصص باليورو؟

 تصدق افتكرت الان لك وللاخ زهير
استاذنا ابو شهيد تخصص يورو بالطرق الرقمية والفايبو يمكنكم تتابعوه على الموضوع التالى https://forum.arabictrader.com/t32388.html

----------


## WINNER

شكرا  :Thumb:

----------


## strong lass

الف شكر استاذنا

----------


## زهير سليم شحادة

بارك الله فيك أخي سمير . كفيت ووِفيت .

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

السلام عليكم
فرصة مكتملة الشروط

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> فرصة مكتملة الشروط

 تمام ياغالى
طبعا الفرصة اللى فاتت ضربت استوب بعد تحقيق 54 نقطة
طبعا الكسر بشمعة ليموزين كبيرة
احنا بنتبع الطريقة الدخول من الافتتاح طبعا كل ما كان الدخول من فوق افضل
طبعا مش هوصيكم الصفقة قد تكون معرضة ان تضرب استوب بسبب الشمعة الماضية انها كبيرة جدا 
لكن هنتابعها ونشوف ان شاء الله

----------


## aboali

> مش مرتاح لها ازاى يعنى  يعنى عندها استبحس ولا ايه  احتمال ينزل الى 243 لاختبارها ويكمل طلوع ان شاء الله

 قولتلك الشمعه مش عاجبانى قولتلى عندها استبحس  شوفت بقى الاستبحس عمل فيها ايه يا سبحان الله

----------


## strong lass

:Smile: الفرصه بعد اغلاق الشمعه  
سؤال الهدف الذي من الممكن الوصول له  
كم نقطه ونكتفي  :Wink:   
كل الشكر للجميع

----------


## strong lass

الشمعه الماضيه حققت 60 نقطه  تركت الصفقه مفتوحه  
بدون مااعمل طبعا استوب  :Regular Smile:

----------


## سمير صيام

> قولتلك الشمعه مش عاجبانى قولتلى عندها استبحس  شوفت بقى الاستبحس عمل فيها ايه يا سبحان الله

  :Yikes3:  :012:  :Yikes3:

----------


## سمير صيام

> الفرصه بعد اغلاق الشمعه  
> سؤال الهدف الذي من الممكن الوصول له  
> كم نقطه ونكتفي   
> كل الشكر للجميع

 الهدف الاول 60
التانى 120
التالت 180

----------


## strong lass

> الهدف الاول 60  التانى 120 التالت 180

 الف شكر استاذي 
بالتوفيق للجمميع

----------


## نـزار محمد

السلام عليكم 
أخي سمير.. شكرا لك على هذه الطريقة الممتازة 
الحمد لله تحقق الهدف بربح +104 نقطة 
تقبل ودي

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

فعلا الباوند دولار ضرب الاستوب بسبب الشمعه السابقه

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> أخي سمير.. شكرا لك على هذه الطريقة الممتازة 
> الحمد لله تحقق الهدف بربح +104 نقطة 
> تقبل ودي

 مبروك الربح

----------


## سمير صيام

> فعلا الباوند دولار ضرب الاستوب بسبب الشمعه السابقه

 شئ متوقع وانا قلت كده وقلت الاسباب بالاضافة انتهاء الحركة اليومية كمان

----------


## الطالب_الصاعد

سؤال سامحونى على هذه الاسئلة ماهى ضرب الستوب ؟ وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> سؤال سامحونى على هذه الاسئلة ماهى ضرب الستوب ؟ وشكرا

 يعنى الصفقة اغلقت على خسارة

----------


## الطالب_الصاعد

شكرا استذ سمير

----------


## زهير سليم شحادة

> تصدق افتكرت الان لك وللاخ زهير  استاذنا ابو شهيد تخصص يورو بالطرق الرقمية والفايبو يمكنكم تتابعوه على الموضوع التالى https://forum.arabictrader.com/t32388.html

 أخي سمير أبو شهيد ما بيرد ومشاركاته محدودة .

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير أبو شهيد ما بيرد ومشاركاته محدودة .

 استاذنا ابو شهيد تقريبا بيكون موجود بالليل فقط

----------


## ماجد كو

تحية ابداع واجلال للحبيب سمير وللطريقة الحلوه هذه   واستأذنه في المشاركه بها ولو ان عدد الصفحات بها وصل الى رقم خرافي خلال فتره زمنيه بسيطه  :Regular Smile: يعني لازم كنت تبدأ بها في شهر 7  :Regular Smile: . وتسلم وتسلممممممممون

----------


## سمير صيام

> تحية ابداع واجلال للحبيب سمير وللطريقة الحلوه هذه   واستأذنه في المشاركه بها ولو ان عدد الصفحات بها وصل الى رقم خرافي خلال فتره زمنيه بسيطه يعني لازم كنت تبدأ بها في شهر 7 . وتسلم وتسلممممممممون

 يا هلا ياغالى
نورت الموضوع ونتشرف بوجودك فيه
وان شاء الله الموضوع مشروح فى اول صفحة مش شرط تقرا كل الصفحات

----------


## سمير صيام

للمتابعين 
اخر صفقة طبعا ضربت استوب ومازال السعر تحت الموفنج
طبعا السبب قلنا ان شمعة الكسر كانت قوية جدا وكبيرة 
فى حالة زى دى امامنا 3 حلول للتعامل معها
1. ان نجعل الاستوب 100 وسيكون معرض للضرب زى اليوم لو كان 100 كان ايضا انضرب
2. ان ننتظر بعض التصحيح لفوق بالقرب من الخط ويكون بالقرب من الموفنج فى حدود 30 نقطة مثلا يبقى معقول كنقطة دخول
3. الا ندخل الفرصة 
شخصيا ارجح اختيار رقم 2 فما رايكم 
ملحوظة وقت الكسر
الشمعة كانت قوية
انتهاء الحركة اليومية 
ارتداد من دعم

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

لو فرضنا ان عمله ما استنفذت حركتها اليوميه مع نهاية اليوم ولتكن مثلا هبوط فهل يشترط مع بداية اليوم الجديد ان تعكس العمله اتجاها(صعود) ؟ا ام يمكن لها ان تستمر فى الهبوط على اساس انه يوم جديد ليس له علاقه باليوم السابق؟

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

س احافض على الطريقة زي ما هي
يعني تحققت الشروط ادخل 
لم تتحقق لا ادخل
مع العم اني كنت على يقين انه سيضرب الستوب بسبب الشمعة الطويلة
لكن يجب ان نلتزم 
حيث قمنا بي الباك تست بالتزام
لاذا سنتاجر وفقا لطريقة الاصلية
وشكرا
هذا راي شخصي 
محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> لو فرضنا ان عمله ما استنفذت حركتها اليوميه مع نهاية اليوم ولتكن مثلا هبوط فهل يشترط مع بداية اليوم الجديد ان تعكس العمله اتجاها(صعود) ؟ا ام يمكن لها ان تستمر فى الهبوط على اساس انه يوم جديد ليس له علاقه باليوم السابق؟

 كل الاحتمالات واردة مرتبط حسب التحليلات سواء
1. استكمال الهبوط 
2. صعود 
3. تذبذب
احنا بنحاول فى الطريقة البعد عن التحليلات منعا للتعقيد

----------


## medhat 2007

استاذ سمير ممكن رابط تحميل البرنامج لو سمحت ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> س احافض على الطريقة زي ما هي
> يعني تحققت الشروط ادخل 
> لم تتحقق لا ادخل
> مع العم اني كنت على يقين انه سيضرب الستوب بسبب الشمعة الطويلة
> لكن يجب ان نلتزم 
> حيث قمنا بي الباك تست بالتزام
> لاذا سنتاجر وفقا لطريقة الاصلية
> وشكرا
> هذا راي شخصي 
> محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

 ان معاك كلامك سليم وان كان ممكن اكبر الاستوب وقتها او اصبر اخدها من مكان افضل

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير ممكن رابط تحميل البرنامج لو سمحت ؟

 اى برنامج ؟؟؟؟ تقصد ال تريد اتفضل http://www.altrade.co.uk

----------


## medhat 2007

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## tamer

الأخ العزيز سمير لك جزيل الشكر على هذة الطريقة الجميلة واسمحلى ان انضم اليك.

----------


## زهير سليم شحادة

> اى برنامج ؟؟؟؟  تقصد ال تريد اتفضل http://www.altyrade.co.uk

 أخي سمير الله يصبحك بالخير إسمح لي أن أصحح الرابط للمنفعة العامة  www.altrade.co.uk وبارك الله فيك .

----------


## ماجد كو

حياك الله الحبيب سمير  لقد قرأت الى النصف وتعبت  :Regular Smile:  بارك الله فيك   الطريقه حلوه اكثر ما عجبني بها طبعا بساطتها ولاتنسو كلمة السر : 3-1 ثلاثه الى واحد  :Thumb: .  كذلك لاحظت كثيرين من الاخوان يحاولون اقناع الحبيب سمير باستخدام كام مؤشر هاهاها فكرتونا بالحبايب ، ووجدت مشاركه وحيده للحبيب الغلبان وبحب اسلم عليه وعلى جميع الاخوان ،  الان عندي لك بعض الاسفسارات يالحبيب سمير : -بالنسبه للباك تست الذي عملته هل عملته على اساس ان كل عمليه هدفها 180 والاستوب لها 60 وهل اخذت بالاعتبار الترلينج استوب ام لا يعني اذا عكس السعر اعتبرته ضرب الاستوب 60 نقطه وبالتالي ظهرت لك المحصله النهائيه كما قلت .  -فيه ملاحظه بالنسبه للتعزيز يعني اخذ اكثر من عمليه عند تحقق الشروط بحيث تغلق واحده على الهدف الاولي وهو 60 نقطه اعتقد بان ذلك سيكون غير جيد والله اعلم لماذا لان هذا العقد سيكون احتماله 1الى 1 اي 60هدف و60استوب وليس مثل العقد الاول ولو حطيت العمليتين على اساس ثلاثه الى واحد يكون افضل مارأيك .  احيي الحبيب بوحه على مشاركاته المتميزه بالموضوع والى الامام دائما ....... فعلا عملية الباوند الاخيره انا دخلت بها ولكن اغلقت على صفر ماادري ليش  :Ohmy: .  وتسلمممممممممممممممممممممممممممون  :Regular Smile:

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ العزيز سمير لك جزيل الشكر على هذة الطريقة الجميلة واسمحلى ان انضم اليك.

 اهلا بيك اخى تامر معانا ونتشرف بوجودك

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير الله يصبحك بالخير إسمح لي أن أصحح الرابط للمنفعة العامة  www.altrade.co.uk وبارك الله فيك .

 جزاك الله خير اخى زهير

----------


## سمير صيام

> حياك الله الحبيب سمير  لقد قرأت الى النصف وتعبت  بارك الله فيك   الطريقه حلوه اكثر ما عجبني بها طبعا بساطتها ولاتنسو كلمة السر : 3-1 ثلاثه الى واحد .  كذلك لاحظت كثيرين من الاخوان يحاولون اقناع الحبيب سمير باستخدام كام مؤشر هاهاها فكرتونا بالحبايب ، ووجدت مشاركه وحيده للحبيب الغلبان وبحب اسلم عليه وعلى جميع الاخوان ، الان عندي لك بعض الاسفسارات يالحبيب سمير : -بالنسبه للباك تست الذي عملته هل عملته على اساس ان كل عمليه هدفها 180 والاستوب لها 60 وهل اخذت بالاعتبار الترلينج استوب ام لا يعني اذا عكس السعر اعتبرته ضرب الاستوب 60 نقطه وبالتالي ظهرت لك المحصله النهائيه كما قلت .  -فيه ملاحظه بالنسبه للتعزيز يعني اخذ اكثر من عمليه عند تحقق الشروط بحيث تغلق واحده على الهدف الاولي وهو 60 نقطه اعتقد بان ذلك سيكون غير جيد والله اعلم لماذا لان هذا العقد سيكون احتماله 1الى 1 اي 60هدف و60استوب وليس مثل العقد الاول ولو حطيت العمليتين على اساس ثلاثه الى واحد يكون افضل مارأيك .  احيي الحبيب بوحه على مشاركاته المتميزه بالموضوع والى الامام دائما ....... فعلا عملية الباوند الاخيره انا دخلت بها ولكن اغلقت على صفر ماادري ليش .  وتسلمممممممممممممممممممممممممممون

 هلا بالغالى ماجد طبعا كلمة السر اساس النجاح مع بساطة الطريقة بالنسبة للباك تست ايوه عملت حساب التريلنج استوب بدليل هتلاقى فرص كتير اتقفلت على الدخول برغم انها حققت اكتر من 60 نقطة وممكن تكون وصلت الى 100 كمان  النقطة اللى انت اثرتها هى مش تعزيز هل دخول بعقدين او حسب ادارتى المالية العقد الاول هدفه فقط الهدف الاول والتانى نمشى بيه للثلاثة اهداف اللى خلانى اخليهم عقدين لانه خلال الستة شهور باك تست لاقيت 11 فرصة خرجنا منهم صفر اليدين بعد تحقيق الهدف الاول اللى نسبت تحقيقه عالية (طبعا 11*60 = 660 نقطة) مش وحشين وانا حطيت مشاركة من يويمن فيها تفاصيل الصفقات كاملة بتاعة الباك تست  اجمالى الفرص 33 ضرب منهم 9 استوب (منهم 3 فقط استوب كامل 60 والباقى اقل) 24 فرصة من 33 فرصة حققوا الهدف الاول 11 فرصة من 33 فرصة حققوا الهدف التانى 8 فرص من 33 فرصة حققوا الهدف التالت  طبعا يبقى صعب انى اركز فقط على 8 فرص واهمل الباقى  وجاهز لاى سؤال ياغالى

----------


## jedawy

What is your point of view about the cable Mr. samir? Sorry for writing in English as my keyboard doesn't support Arabic
Thanks a lot

----------


## سمير صيام

> What is your point of view about the cable Mr. samir? Sorry for writing in English as my keyboard doesn't support Arabic
> Thanks a lot

 يا هلا بيك ولا يهمك اكتب انجليزى فرنساوى المانى جاهزين  بالنسبة للباوند ان لم تصمد 2.0140 فغالبا اتوقع زيارة 2.0015 قبل الصعود

----------


## jedawy

> يا هلا بيك ولا يهمك اكتب انجليزى فرنساوى المانى جاهزين  بالنسبة للباوند ان لم تصمد 2.0140 فغالبا اتوقع زيارة 2.0015 قبل الصعود

 Thanks too much my brother

----------


## سمير صيام

> حياك الله الحبيب سمير  لقد قرأت الى النصف وتعبت  بارك الله فيك   الطريقه حلوه اكثر ما عجبني بها طبعا بساطتها ولاتنسو كلمة السر : 3-1 ثلاثه الى واحد .  كذلك لاحظت كثيرين من الاخوان يحاولون اقناع الحبيب سمير باستخدام كام مؤشر هاهاها فكرتونا بالحبايب ، ووجدت مشاركه وحيده للحبيب الغلبان وبحب اسلم عليه وعلى جميع الاخوان ،  الان عندي لك بعض الاسفسارات يالحبيب سمير : -بالنسبه للباك تست الذي عملته هل عملته على اساس ان كل عمليه هدفها 180 والاستوب لها 60 وهل اخذت بالاعتبار الترلينج استوب ام لا يعني اذا عكس السعر اعتبرته ضرب الاستوب 60 نقطه وبالتالي ظهرت لك المحصله النهائيه كما قلت .  -فيه ملاحظه بالنسبه للتعزيز يعني اخذ اكثر من عمليه عند تحقق الشروط بحيث تغلق واحده على الهدف الاولي وهو 60 نقطه اعتقد بان ذلك سيكون غير جيد والله اعلم لماذا لان هذا العقد سيكون احتماله 1الى 1 اي 60هدف و60استوب وليس مثل العقد الاول ولو حطيت العمليتين على اساس ثلاثه الى واحد يكون افضل مارأيك .  احيي الحبيب بوحه على مشاركاته المتميزه بالموضوع والى الامام دائما ....... فعلا عملية الباوند الاخيره انا دخلت بها ولكن اغلقت على صفر ماادري ليش .  وتسلمممممممممممممممممممممممممممون

  

> هلا بالغالى ماجد طبعا كلمة السر اساس النجاح مع بساطة الطريقة بالنسبة للباك تست ايوه عملت حساب التريلنج استوب بدليل هتلاقى فرص كتير اتقفلت على الدخول برغم انها حققت اكتر من 60 نقطة وممكن تكون وصلت الى 100 كمان  النقطة اللى انت اثرتها هى مش تعزيز هل دخول بعقدين او حسب ادارتى المالية العقد الاول هدفه فقط الهدف الاول والتانى نمشى بيه للثلاثة اهداف اللى خلانى اخليهم عقدين لانه خلال الستة شهور باك تست لاقيت 11 فرصة خرجنا منهم صفر اليدين بعد تحقيق الهدف الاول اللى نسبت تحقيقه عالية (طبعا 11*60 = 660 نقطة) مش وحشين وانا حطيت مشاركة من يويمن فيها تفاصيل الصفقات كاملة بتاعة الباك تست  اجمالى الفرص 33 ضرب منهم 9 استوب (منهم 3 فقط استوب كامل 60 والباقى اقل) 24 فرصة من 33 فرصة حققوا الهدف الاول 11 فرصة من 33 فرصة حققوا الهدف التانى 8 فرص من 33 فرصة حققوا الهدف التالت  طبعا يبقى صعب انى اركز فقط على 8 فرص واهمل الباقى  وجاهز لاى سؤال ياغالى

 فى نقطة حبيت اؤكدها تانى
لو ركزنا على 8 فرص فقط اللى حققوا الهدف كامل
فى الباك تست كانوا 33 فرص منهم 9 ضربوا استوب هنعتبرهم 8 لانه مش كلهم كانوا 60 نقطة لانه ال9 فرص خسارتهم كانوا 325 نقطة 
لكن هنعتبر 8 حققوا الهدف = 8 * 180 = 1440
ونعتبر 8 ضربوا استوب = 8 * 60 = 480
الصافى = 1440 - 480 = 960 
يعنى لو احنا دخلنا براس مال الف دولار وخلال ستة اشهر وبالتركيز فقط على الهدف 180 نقطة نكون دبلنا راس المال 
هل لما ادبل راس مالى فى خلال ستة اشهر بطريقة زى دى هل وحش ؟ لا اعتقد 
يبقى نجاح الطريقة نلخصه
1. طريقة بسيطة من غير تعقيدات
2. معدل الربح ممتاز 1:3 وممكن يكون اكتر
3. الادارة المالية 
ولا عزاء للخاسرين

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

> فى نقطة حبيت اؤكدها تانى لو ركزنا على 8 فرص فقط اللى حققوا الهدف كامل فى الباك تست كانوا 33 فرص منهم 9 ضربوا استوب هنعتبرهم 8 لانه مش كلهم كانوا 60 نقطة لانه ال9 فرص خسارتهم كانوا 325 نقطة  لكن هنعتبر 8 حققوا الهدف = 8 * 180 = 1440 ونعتبر 8 ضربوا استوب = 8 * 60 = 480 الصافى = 1440 - 480 = 960  يعنى لو احنا دخلنا براس مال الف دولار وخلال ستة اشهر وبالتركيز فقط على الهدف 180 نقطة نكون دبلنا راس المال  هل لما ادبل راس مالى فى خلال ستة اشهر بطريقة زى دى هل وحش ؟ لا اعتقد  يبقى نجاح الطريقة نلخصه 1. طريقة بسيطة من غير تعقيدات 2. معدل الربح ممتاز 1:3 وممكن يكون اكتر 3. الادارة المالية  ولا عزاء للخاسرين

 نعم لا عزاء للخاسرين
طبق فقط والسلام عليكم
وسترى حسابك يكبر ان شاء الله
محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

حسب ادارتى المالية العقد الاول هدفه فقط الهدف الاول والتانى نمشى بيه للثلاثة اهداف  استاذ سمير هذا مقطع من ردك على استفسار سابق . سؤالى هو مثلا لو شغالين على الباوند دولارعن طريق عقدين فالعقد الاول هيكون هدفه 60 نقطه(الهدف الاول) والوقف 60 نقطه وعند تحقيق الهدف يقفل العقد ونفتح عقد جديد تريلنج استوب 60 وهدفه الهدف الثانى والهدف الثالث هل كلامى صحيح؟ لان الامر اختلط على من جملة والتانى نمشى بيه للثلاثة اهداف

----------


## سمير صيام

> حسب ادارتى المالية العقد الاول هدفه فقط الهدف الاول والتانى نمشى بيه للثلاثة اهداف  استاذ سمير هذا مقطع من ردك على استفسار سابق . سؤالى هو مثلا لو شغالين على الباوند دولارعن طريق عقدين فالعقد الاول هيكون هدفه 60 نقطه(الهدف الاول) والوقف 60 نقطه وعند تحقيق الهدف يقفل العقد ونفتح عقد جديد تريلنج استوب 60 وهدفه الهدف الثانى والهدف الثالث هل كلامى صحيح؟ لان الامر اختلط على من جملة والتانى نمشى بيه للثلاثة اهداف

 العقد الاول هيكون هدفه الهدف الاول ويغلق على ذلك
العقد التانى يبدا مع الاول وعند تحقيق الهدف الاول نضع الاستوب على الدخول وعند وصوله الى الهدف التانى نضع الاستوب على ربح 60 وننتظر وصوله للهدف التالت 
اتمنى تكون وصلت مضبوط

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

معنى كلامك يا استاذ سمير ان العقدين بيبدؤا مع بعض وعند الوصول للهدف الاول يكون العقدين حققوا الهدف الاول وبعدين يغلق العقد الاول ويستمر العقد الثانى لتحقيق الهدف الثانى والهدف الثالث بالتريلنج استوب معنى هذا ايضا ان الصفقه لو ما وصلتش للهدف الاول وقفلت على خساره انى هخسر 60 نقطه فى العقد الاول و 60 نقطه فى العقد الثانى
اعذرنى فان اول مره اعمل بهذه الطريقه جزاك الله خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> معنى كلامك يا استاذ سمير ان العقدين بيبدؤا مع بعض وعند الوصول للهدف الاول يكون العقدين حققوا الهدف الاول وبعدين يغلق العقد الاول ويستمر العقد الثانى لتحقيق الهدف الثانى والهدف الثالث بالتريلنج استوب معنى هذا ايضا ان الصفقه لو ما وصلتش للهدف الاول وقفلت على خساره انى هخسر 60 نقطه فى العقد الاول و 60 نقطه فى العقد الثانى
> اعذرنى فان اول مره اعمل بهذه الطريقه جزاك الله خير

 كلام تمام 100%
بس هناك فرق واحد
ان ادارتك المالية تسمح لك بفتح عقدين يعنى يفضل حسابك يكون فوق الالف دولار

----------


## ماجد كو

هلا بالغالي سمير   قلت  فى نقطة حبيت اؤكدها تانى
لو ركزنا على 8 فرص فقط اللى حققوا الهدف كامل
فى الباك تست كانوا 33 فرص منهم 9 ضربوا استوب هنعتبرهم 8 لانه مش كلهم كانوا 60 نقطة لانه ال9 فرص خسارتهم كانوا 325 نقطة 
لكن هنعتبر 8 حققوا الهدف = 8 * 180 = 1440
ونعتبر 8 ضربوا استوب = 8 * 60 = 480
الصافى = 1440 - 480 = 960 
يعنى لو احنا دخلنا براس مال الف دولار وخلال ستة اشهر وبالتركيز فقط على الهدف 180 نقطة نكون دبلنا راس المال 
هل لما ادبل راس مالى فى خلال ستة اشهر بطريقة زى دى هل وحش ؟ لا اعتقد 
يبقى نجاح الطريقة نلخصه
1. طريقة بسيطة من غير تعقيدات
2. معدل الربح ممتاز 1:3 وممكن يكون اكتر
3. الادارة المالية 
ولا عزاء للخاسرين  وقلت ايضا   اجمالى الفرص 33 ضرب منهم 9 استوب (منهم 3 فقط استوب كامل 60 والباقى اقل)24 فرصة من 33 فرصة حققوا الهدف الاول11 فرصة من 33 فرصة حققوا الهدف التانى8 فرص من 33 فرصة حققوا الهدف التالت   24+11+8+9=52؟؟؟  معلش حتعبك معاي مااريده هوه شبيه بما قلته انت في النهاية بدون تعقيدات واريد جواب لسؤال واحد فقط لو تسمح :   هل لو قمنا في حالة تحقق شروط الدخول بالدخول بعمليه واحده وعملنا الهدف 180 والاستوب 60 مع تريلنج استوب ب60 نقطه ومن ثم نترك العمليه ولا نتدخل بها ،  فاما تحقق الهدف الاول او الثاني او الثالث او يضرب الاستوب كامل او عند منطقة الدخول وبالتالي تكون المحصلة النهائيه جيده ربما تكون اقل مما قلته انت ولكن تكون لابأس بها هل صحيح كلامي وتسلللللللللللللللملنا ياالغالي .

----------


## سمير صيام

> هلا بالغالي سمير   قلت  فى نقطة حبيت اؤكدها تانى
> لو ركزنا على 8 فرص فقط اللى حققوا الهدف كامل
> فى الباك تست كانوا 33 فرص منهم 9 ضربوا استوب هنعتبرهم 8 لانه مش كلهم كانوا 60 نقطة لانه ال9 فرص خسارتهم كانوا 325 نقطة 
> لكن هنعتبر 8 حققوا الهدف = 8 * 180 = 1440
> ونعتبر 8 ضربوا استوب = 8 * 60 = 480
> الصافى = 1440 - 480 = 960 
> يعنى لو احنا دخلنا براس مال الف دولار وخلال ستة اشهر وبالتركيز فقط على الهدف 180 نقطة نكون دبلنا راس المال 
> هل لما ادبل راس مالى فى خلال ستة اشهر بطريقة زى دى هل وحش ؟ لا اعتقد 
> يبقى نجاح الطريقة نلخصه
> ...

 
كلامك سليم وان شاء الله ميكونش اقل
النقطة بتاعة عدد العقود انت حاسبة كاهداف يعنى يعتبر تحقيق اهداف ل 33 فرصة

----------


## ماجد كو

اشكرك ياالحبيب سمير وبالتالي يكون شي ممتاز يعني ممكن ندخل العملية ونتركها لاي عمل اخر ، ومتابعين معاكم وان شاء الله يكون هناك تطويرات اخرى  :Regular Smile: وتسلم وتسلممممممممممممممون

----------


## يارب ترزقه

السلام عليكم
سؤال موجه لكل من لديه معرفه بالامر
انا استخدم خطوط الفيبو ...فكيف استفيد من الفيبو مع هذه الطريقه ...ياريت احد يوضحلي...وهل هناك علاقه بين الفيبو وبين خط الموفنج المستخدم ( لا اتعامل الا مع زوج الباوند-دولار)

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> سؤال موجه لكل من لديه معرفه بالامر
> انا استخدم خطوط الفيبو ...فكيف استفيد من الفيبو مع هذه الطريقه ...ياريت احد يوضحلي...وهل هناك علاقه بين الفيبو وبين خط الموفنج المستخدم ( لا اتعامل الا مع زوج الباوند-دولار)

 وعليكم السلام
الفايبو شئ مهم فى التحليل ولقياس التصحيحات
بس احنا بنحاول نخلى الموضوع بسيط جدا

----------


## سمير صيام

> اشكرك ياالحبيب سمير وبالتالي يكون شي ممتاز يعني ممكن ندخل العملية ونتركها لاي عمل اخر ، ومتابعين معاكم وان شاء الله يكون هناك تطويرات اخرى وتسلم وتسلممممممممممممممون

 بارك الله فيك ومنتظرين متابعتك واى اقتراحاتك تراها  
تقبل ودى

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

هل اعدادات مؤشر الاستوكاستك (14,3,3) هى افضل الاعدادات لاى تحليل ام انها تختلف من طريقه لاخرى ارجو الافاده منعا للاشارات الكاذبه

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل اعدادات مؤشر الاستوكاستك (14,3,3) هى افضل الاعدادات لاى تحليل ام انها تختلف من طريقه لاخرى ارجو الافاده منعا للاشارات الكاذبه

 14 افضل من 5 لانه اقل تذبذب

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

ممكن وسيله للتنبيه فى برنامج التريد و اف اكس سول عند وصول السعر لمستوى معين احدده مسبقا مع شرح طريقة الاستعمال؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن وسيله للتنبيه فى برنامج التريد و اف اكس سول عند وصول السعر لمستوى معين احدده مسبقا مع شرح طريقة الاستعمال؟

 شوفى المشاركة دى فيها شرح التنبيه فى اى برنامج للميتاتريدر  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showpost.php?p=383773&postcount=2  ودى لبرنامج افكسول https://forum.arabictrader.com/showpost.php?p=83278&postcount=15

----------


## ابو ريماس

> شوفى المشاركة دى فيها شرح التنبيه فى اى برنامج للميتاتريدر   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showpost.php?p=383773&postcount=2  ودى لبرنامج افكسول https://forum.arabictrader.com/showpost.php?p=83278&postcount=15

  
شكرا استاذ سمير كنت ابحث عنها هاذه المشاركات تبع التنبييهات  
وفقك الله    
تحياتي... :Icon26:

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما هي الازواج التي تعمل عليها الاستراتيجية  
> و هل لو عاد لاختبار الموفنج افيريج بعد ما ضرب استوب او حقق الهدف ندخل ثانيا  
> و لكم جزيل الشكر

 اهلا بيك اخى الكريم
الطريقة فى اول صفحة وهى للباوند دولار والباوند ين 
نقطة الرجوع لاختبار الموفنج مش دايما تحصل هى ممكن طبعا جدا

----------


## muhammmad

> اهلا بيك اخى الكريم
> الطريقة فى اول صفحة وهى للباوند دولار والباوند ين 
> نقطة الرجوع لاختبار الموفنج مش دايما تحصل هى ممكن طبعا جدا

 
شكرا جزيلا لسرعة الرد استاذنا الكريم

----------


## ماجد كو

اخي الكريم سمير   حياك وبياك  وبما اننا نتعامل مع شارت الاربع ساعات فنحتاج على الاقل الى ثلاث ازواج للعمل بها مارايك ،  طبعا الزوج الاول الباوند دولار . بالنسبه للثاني لقد ذكرت انت الزوج المجنون الباوند ين طيب هل هذا ايضا تم التعامل معه سابقا ولقد لاحظت بانكم قمتم بعمل باك تست عليه فهل نعتمد عليه بهدف 300 وبترلينج استوب 100 فاذا كان نعتمد عليه مارأيك بتغير الاستوب ليكون 60 بدلا من 100 لان الظاهر اذا ضرب الستين يضرب الميه شو رأيكم .  الزوج الثالث هو اقتراح لا ادري ان كنتم ترغبون به وهو زوج اليورو ين ولقد اخترت موفينج ليه كان الحبيب وليد الحلو قد نبهني اليه وهو الموفينج 28-18 اكسبونشال وهو يتميز بتقاطعاته الصعبه ولقد قمت بعمل باك تست له ولاحظت ان عام 2001-2002 كان له اسوء الحالات الا انه بالرغم من ذلك فقد حقق تقريبا 480 نقطه ربح من 14/9/2001-11/9/2002 طبعا على اعتبار الهدف 180 وبترلينج استوب 60 حيث انه حقق في 8 عمليات الهدف الثاني اي 60 نقطة ، كما انه حقق 840 نقطه خلال الفتره من اغسطس 2007 وحتى 5/12/2006  وحقق 700 نقطه لنفس هذه الفتره ولكن على هدف 150 وترلينج استوب 50 ، وربما تكون هناك ازواج اخرى افضل وموفينج افضل ولكن هذا ماعندي  :Regular Smile: وتسلمممممممممممممون .

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي الكريم سمير   حياك وبياك  وبما اننا نتعامل مع شارت الاربع ساعات فنحتاج على الاقل الى ثلاث ازواج للعمل بها مارايك ،  طبعا الزوج الاول الباوند دولار . بالنسبه للثاني لقد ذكرت انت الزوج المجنون الباوند ين طيب هل هذا ايضا تم التعامل معه سابقا ولقد لاحظت بانكم قمتم بعمل باك تست عليه فهل نعتمد عليه بهدف 300 وبترلينج استوب 100 فاذا كان نعتمد عليه مارأيك بتغير الاستوب ليكون 60 بدلا من 100 لان الظاهر اذا ضرب الستين يضرب الميه شو رأيكم .  الزوج الثالث هو اقتراح لا ادري ان كنتم ترغبون به وهو زوج اليورو ين ولقد اخترت موفينج ليه كان الحبيب وليد الحلو قد نبهني اليه وهو الموفينج 28-18 اكسبونشال وهو يتميز بتقاطعاته الصعبه ولقد قمت بعمل باك تست له ولاحظت ان عام 2001-2002 كان له اسوء الحالات الا انه بالرغم من ذلك فقد حقق تقريبا 480 نقطه ربح من 14/9/2001-11/9/2002 طبعا على اعتبار الهدف 180 وبترلينج استوب 60 حيث انه حقق في 8 عمليات الهدف الثاني اي 60 نقطة ، كما انه حقق 840 نقطه خلال الفتره من اغسطس 2007 وحتى 5/12/2006  وحقق 700 نقطه لنفس هذه الفتره ولكن على هدف 150 وترلينج استوب 50 ، وربما تكون هناك ازواج اخرى افضل وموفينج افضل ولكن هذا ماعندي وتسلمممممممممممممون .

 اهلا ماجد ياغالى
بالنسبة للباوند ين اعتقد انه يغنينا بحركته السريعة عن ازواج اخرى مع الباوند دولار
يعنى لو ركزنا علىالباوند دولار والباوند ين هيكون ممتاز ةلن نحتاج لازواج اخرى
بالنسبة لزوج اليورو ين فهو لا يخالف الباوند ين كثيرا فى اتجاهه لكن لم اعمل له باك تست لكن ممكن نعمل له باك تست كامل للتجربة
هناك موفنجات اخرى لازواج اخرى مثل الاسترالى 21 لو  او النيوزلندى موفنج 23 
لكن انا رايى نثبت النجاح الان منعا للتشتيت مع الباوند دولار والباوند ين وبعد كده نضع ازواج اخرى  
تقبل ودى ياغالى

----------


## زهير سليم شحادة

أخي سمير
تم تحميل برنامج www.altrade.co.uk ووصلت الى moving average indicator السؤال الآن كيف أصل الى موفنج 55 حتى أتمكن من متابعة توصياتك . بارك الله فيك . وهل برنامج www.apexfxtrading.com مطابق ل altrade ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير
> تم تحميل برنامج www.altrade.co.uk ووصلت الى moving average indicator السؤال الآن كيف أصل الى موفنج 55 حتى أتمكن من متابعة توصياتك . بارك الله فيك . وهل برنامج www.apexfxtrading.com مطابق ل altrade ؟

 بالنسبة للبرنامج الاخر لم استخدمه ولا اعرف اغلاقاته
خليك ال تريد يكفى 
بالنسبة للاعدادت حسب الصورة

----------


## زهير سليم شحادة

تسلم ايديك

----------


## Good Luck

اخي سمير عندي استفسار
والله يعينك  
سؤالي :
انا حسابي صغير ولايتحمل
ففي النهاية سوف اطبق هذه الاستراتيجية بعقد واحد فقط
لكن المشكلة لما اضع الهدف 60 مع تحريك الستوب 60 نقطة والسعر لم يتحرك اكثر من ذالك فهذا يعني ان الربح ضاع
وانت كما قلت انك رأيت 11 فرصة خرجت ب60 نقطة 
فهذا يعني اننا خسرنا 11 * 60  
فهذا يعني اننا نخرج صفر اليدين  
فهل لك رأي كيف اتعامل مع الصفقات ؟  
وعندي سؤال ثاني :
لو انا دخلت العمليه عندما تحقق الشروط ووضعت ستوب متحرك وهدف 180
وطلعت بدون متابعة للعمليه 
كيف تكون النتائج يالحبيب ؟
يعني نسبة الربح الى الخسارة ؟ 
وايضا مع الباوند ين ؟ 
واخي هل تعرف شركة تتعامل مع حسابات اسلامية ومع برنامج ال تريد ؟
لاني لااريد ستوب يدوي بل متحرك 
وانت لاتنصح بالترلنج ستوب مع الفكس سول 
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير عندي استفسار
> والله يعينك  
> سؤالي :
> انا حسابي صغير ولايتحمل
> ففي النهاية سوف اطبق هذه الاستراتيجية بعقد واحد فقط
> لكن المشكلة لما اضع الهدف 60 مع تحريك الستوب 60 نقطة والسعر لم يتحرك اكثر من ذالك فهذا يعني ان الربح ضاع
> وانت كما قلت انك رأيت 11 فرصة خرجت ب60 نقطة 
> فهذا يعني اننا خسرنا 11 * 60  
> فهذا يعني اننا نخرج صفر اليدين  
> فهل لك رأي كيف اتعامل مع الصفقات ؟

  بالنسبة للحساب الصغير  لو انت قريت المشاركات السابقة ستجد انى قلته انه 8 فرص حققوا الهدف 180 و 8 فر ضربوا استوب يعنى النسبة 50 : 50 لكن معدل الربح 1:3 وان شاء الله لو ركزت على ذلك يبقى تمام مش وحش النقطة الاخرى لو حسابك مع افكسول ممكن تخلى الحساب ميكرو

----------


## Good Luck

ماشاء الله على الرد السريع 
مع اني عدلت 
طيب اخوي
لو انا داخل ب250 دولار
ماهي الرافعه وحجم العقود والاعدادات اللي تنصحني ادخلها بهذه العملية
وحسابي ميني

----------


## سمير صيام

> وعندي سؤال ثاني :
> لو انا دخلت العمليه عندما تحقق الشروط ووضعت ستوب متحرك وهدف 180
> وطلعت بدون متابعة للعمليه 
> كيف تكون النتائج يالحبيب ؟
> يعني نسبة الربح الى الخسارة ؟ 
> وايضا مع الباوند ين ؟ 
> واخي هل تعرف شركة تتعامل مع حسابات اسلامية ومع برنامج ال تريد ؟
> لاني لااريد ستوب يدوي بل متحرك 
> وانت لاتنصح بالترلنج ستوب مع الفكس سول 
> ولك جزيل الشكر

 
الجواب كان فى الرد السابق أيضا
بالنسبة للباوند ين فهو ممكن يحقق لك اكبر عدد من النقاط لو كان على فريم الساعة او النصف بس خلى بالك استوبه مهما كان ده مجنون لازم يكون عالى وعلى حسابك كده ارى انه لا يتحمل    

> ماشاء الله على الرد السريع 
> مع اني عدلت 
> طيب اخوي
> لو انا داخل ب250 دولار
> ماهي الرافعه وحجم العقود والاعدادات اللي تنصحني ادخلها بهذه العملية
> وحسابي ميني

 بالنسبة للشركات الميتا فخبرتى فيها قليلة فممكن غيرى يفيدك اكتر منى

----------


## Good Luck

شكراااا لك اخي   
دعواتي لك

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

بالنسبه للتريلنج استوب مع اف اكس سول ازاى يكون يدوى معنى ده انى لازم اتابع الصفقه ولا هناك حل اخرلان فى الميتا هو بيتحرك لوحده ومش بحتاج متابعه. سؤال اخر بالنسبه للتنبيه على برنامج اف اكس سول بيجى على الايميل مفيش تنبيه خاص بالبرنامج زى الميتا؟  جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> بالنسبه للتريلنج استوب مع اف اكس سول ازاى يكون يدوى معنى ده انى لازم اتابع الصفقه ولا هناك حل اخرلان فى الميتا هو بيتحرك لوحده ومش بحتاج متابعه. سؤال اخر بالنسبه للتنبيه على برنامج اف اكس سول بيجى على الايميل مفيش تنبيه خاص بالبرنامج زى الميتا؟  جزاك الله كل خير

 
تنبيه افكسول على الايميل ايوه لكن انتى ممكن تضبطى تنبيه الميتا وهو يغنى عنه تبيه افكسول  
بالنسبة للترلينج استوب فى افكسول بيحسبوه من اخر سعر وصل ليه 
بمعنى
بيع من 2.0600 والاستوب 2.0800 والتريلنج استوب 100
لو حصل ان السعر طلع الى 2.0700 ورجع الى 2.0600 يبدا حساب ال 100 نقطة من 2.0700 ولما يوصل السعر الى 2.0600 يبدا يرحل الاستوب 
هو صحيح يعتبر هيضرب الاستوب على الدخول او بالقرب منه لكن لن تستفيد من الصفقة

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

معلش يا استاذ سمير لم افهم الرد جيدا بالنسبه للتريلنج استوب انت قلت من فتره ان انت مش بتحبذ التريلنج استوب الاوتامتيك فى الاف اكس سول ولذلك طلبت انه يكون يدوى انا بسأل عن طريقة التنفيذ يدوى بالتفصيل لان حسابى على اف اكس سول ومعنى يدوى هو انى انا اللى هفضل احرك الاستوب كل ما يتحقق الهدف ومعنى كده انى لازم افضل متابعه الصفقه عكس الميتا ممكن اسيب الجهاز ز اعتذر على طول السؤال

----------


## سمير صيام

> معلش يا استاذ سمير لم افهم الرد جيدا بالنسبه للتريلنج استوب انت قلت من فتره ان انت مش بتحبذ التريلنج استوب الاوتامتيك فى الاف اكس سول ولذلك طلبت انه يكون يدوى انا بسأل عن طريقة التنفيذ يدوى بالتفصيل لان حسابى على اف اكس سول ومعنى يدوى هو انى انا اللى هفضل احرك الاستوب كل ما يتحقق الهدف ومعنى كده انى لازم افضل متابعه الصفقه عكس الميتا ممكن اسيب الجهاز ز اعتذر على طول السؤال

 ايوه هو ده اللى اقصده 
او هناك حل اخر انى اضعه الاستوب المتحرك عند تحقق الهدف الاول فقط 
المشكلة بتكون لو عكس السعر قبل تحقق الهدف الاول 
عموما التنبيه بيفيد لو وراكى حاجة فى البيت بتعمليها لكن لو بره البيت هنا مشكلة بالذات لافكسول
عموما الافضل هو وضعه فى افكسول عند تحقق الهدف الاول منعا لخبطة

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

استاذى الفاضل اعتذر لازعاجى لك بكثرة الاسئله لكن انا معجبه بطريقة الموفنج 55 وحابه اتقنها سؤالى ما هو اقصى وقت ممكن ان الصفقه تفضل مفتوحه فيه خصوصا بعد موضوع التريلنج استوب بتاع الاف اكس سول بيخلى الواحد مرتبط بالجهاز؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذى الفاضل اعتذر لازعاجى لك بكثرة الاسئله لكن انا معجبه بطريقة الموفنج 55 وحابه اتقنها سؤالى ما هو اقصى وقت ممكن ان الصفقه تفضل مفتوحه فيه خصوصا بعد موضوع التريلنج استوب بتاع الاف اكس سول بيخلى الواحد مرتبط بالجهاز؟

 الموضوع مرتبط بحركة السوق ممكن خلال ساعتين تلاتة وممكن خلال ايام

----------


## medhat 2007

استاذ سمير الموفنج كما ذكر الكثير يعتبر كدعم و مقاومة فى اتجاه الزوج و طريقة موفنج 55 كما نتابعها نتائجها حتى الان لا باس بها و لكن يوجد استراتيجات كثيرة تعتمد على خطوط الموفنج باعدادات مختلفة و على ازواج مختلفة و لقد دخلت على موقع كان طرحه احد الاخوة هنا فى المنتدى و هو موقع اجنبى و يوجد فيه العديد من تلك الاستيراتيجات المختلفة التى تعتمد على الموفنج فهل يمكنك تحديد افضل الازواج و افضل الفريمات و افضل الاعدادات  للتوسع فى استخدام الموفنج و يكون لك جزيل الشكر
طبعا انا عارف ان طلبى تقيل اوى و محتاج وقت كبير جدا و لكن ممكن ناخد زوج كل ما وقت يسمح و من عشمنا فيك و ادينا فى الاخر بنجرب لغاية ما نستقر على افضل الحلول
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير الموفنج كما ذكر الكثير يعتبر كدعم و مقاومة فى اتجاه الزوج و طريقة موفنج 55 كما نتابعها نتائجها حتى الان لا باس بها و لكن يوجد استراتيجات كثيرة تعتمد على خطوط الموفنج باعدادات مختلفة و على ازواج مختلفة و لقد دخلت على موقع كان طرحه احد الاخوة هنا فى المنتدى و هو موقع اجنبى و يوجد فيه العديد من تلك الاستيراتيجات المختلفة التى تعتمد على الموفنج فهل يمكنك تحديد افضل الازواج و افضل الفريمات و افضل الاعدادات  للتوسع فى استخدام الموفنج و يكون لك جزيل الشكر
> طبعا انا عارف ان طلبى تقيل اوى و محتاج وقت كبير جدا و لكن ممكن ناخد زوج كل ما وقت يسمح و من عشمنا فيك و ادينا فى الاخر بنجرب لغاية ما نستقر على افضل الحلول
> و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

 اخى مدحت 
اذا كان انت دخلت المنتدى الاجنبى ولاقيت الاستراتيجية هناك
ماذا افعل انا ؟
يعنى خلاص موجودة وتم مناقشتها واكيد فى نتائج فهل انقلها يعنى ولا اعيد تجربتهم مش فاهم المقصود بالضبط 
بالنسبة لموفنج 55 احنا بنشوف افضل الازواج له وعن نفسى شخصيا لو لاقيت افضلهم الباوند فقط فساركز عليه فقط 
يعنى لو ادارة المخاطر بتاعتى هقسمها على 3-4 ازواج افتراضا موفنج 55 ماشى معاهم وهدخل على كل واحد ب 1%
طيب ما ادخل ب 3-4 % على الباوند مرة واحدة وخلاص مادام ناجح جدا معاه ليه اوزع جهدى ومتابعتى على عدد من الازواج

----------


## زهير سليم شحادة

أنا بس حبيت أصبح .

----------


## alhaidary

> أنا بس حبيت أصبح .

   صباحك فل وقشطة ياعسل صُبِّحتَ بالخيرات وبُشِّرت بالمسرات

----------


## سمير صيام

> أنا بس حبيت أصبح .

  

> صباحك فل وقشطة ياعسل صُبِّحتَ بالخيرات وبُشِّرت بالمسرات

 صباح الخيرات عليكم جميعا

----------


## WINNER

السلام عليكم ياعم سمير
 إه رأيك بالسوق بعد النزله النهارده

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ياعم سمير
>  إه رأيك بالسوق بعد النزله النهارده

 بالنسبة لطريقتنا فههو حقق الهدف لكن سبب ضرب الاستوب هو كبر شمعة الكسر وكان الافضل الدخول من نقطة اعلى كما حبذت انا ذلك عند وضع التوصية 
بالنسبة للنزول عموما فهو متوقع واتوقع الارتداد من حدود 2.0015 وان شاء الله سيكون الهدف كبير جدا فانتظر اى شمعة انعكاس منها
يعنى عندك 4 اهداف فى الطريق 2.0460 - 2.0650 -2.0800 - 2.1000

----------


## زهير سليم شحادة

أهلا ومرحبا والله إفتقدنا صحبتك اليوم عسى المانع خيرا .

----------


## سمير صيام

> أهلا ومرحبا والله إفتقدنا صحبتك اليوم عسى المانع خيرا .

 موجود ياغالى بس عندى ضيوف فعشان كده بطل كل شوية على المنتدى

----------


## زهير سليم شحادة

الأخ سمير
للتأكد من فهمي لشرحك عن الموفنج 55 ، على شارت الدايلي اليوم لليورو تقاطعت الشمعة النازلة عند سعر 1.3630 مع خط الموفنج 55 بينما كان خط ال(14) RSI تحت مستوى ال 50 . هل تعتبر الصفقة بيع ناجح عند التقاطع وأن الربح سيكون 60 نقطة ؟ أنا أعلم أن اليورو ليس من العملات التي تتعامل بها لذا أرجو إعتبار سؤالي ثقافي وعلمي وليس لغرض البيع والشراء .

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ سمير
> للتأكد من فهمي لشرحك عن الموفنج 55 ، على شارت الدايلي اليوم لليورو تقاطعت الشمعة النازلة عند سعر 1.3630 مع خط الموفنج 55 بينما كان خط ال(14) RSI تحت مستوى ال 50 . هل تعتبر الصفقة بيع ناجح عند التقاطع وأن الربح سيكون 60 نقطة ؟ أنا أعلم أن اليورو ليس من العملات التي تتعامل بها لذا أرجو إعتبار سؤالي ثقافي وعلمي وليس لغرض البيع والشراء .

 لم تغلق شمعة اليوم بعد ننتظر اغلاقها
لكن طبعا وضع اليومى هيكون مختلف سواء استوب او اهداف 
ولاتنسى موفنج 55 متوفق مع 38 فايبو على اليورو

----------


## tamer

والله معاك يا سمير يا بسيط يالذيذ 
مستنيين فرصة

----------


## WINNER

السلام عليكم 
أخ سمير هل يعتبر هذا الهبوط تصحيح؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> والله معاك يا سمير يا بسيط يالذيذ 
> مستنيين فرصة

 ان شاء الله الفرصة القادمة كتير

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> أخ سمير هل يعتبر هذا الهبوط تصحيح؟

 كل الهبوط كان تصحيح سنرى اغلاق اليوم هل سبتم كسر ترند ام لا

----------


## Amer133

أخي الضل سمير
السلام عليكم
لاحظت في العملات التالية (NZD/USD+ AUS/USD) وبعض العملات الأخرى أيضا على 4 ساعات في الاستوكاست 
وجودشكل القاعين 
هل يدل ذلك على ارتفاع لفترة محدودة ؟وماهو مقداره إن صح الكلام؟
جزاكم الله خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي الضل سمير
> السلام عليكم
> لاحظت في العملات التالية (NZD/USD+ AUS/USD) وبعض العملات الأخرى أيضا على 4 ساعات في الاستوكاست 
> وجودشكل القاعين 
> هل يدل ذلك على ارتفاع لفترة محدودة ؟وماهو مقداره إن صح الكلام؟
> جزاكم الله خير

 ممكن ترفق الشارت عشان نشوف مع بعضنا مقصودك

----------


## Amer133

المشكلة لاأعرف كيف

----------


## سمير صيام

> المشكلة لاأعرف كيف

 المشكلة انا برضه مش فاهم موضوع شكل القاعين الى بتقول عليه

----------


## ماجد كو

متابعين وبانتظار اي فرصه  :Regular Smile: حتى لو صغنونه

----------


## سمير صيام

> متابعين وبانتظار اي فرصه حتى لو صغنونه

  :009:

----------


## بشير

> المشكلة لاأعرف كيف

 تفضل https://forum.arabictrader.com/t9841.html

----------


## admiral_2007

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
اخواني اود المشاركه معكم واود سؤال الأستاذ سمير عن EUR/USD  اشتريته من نقطتين الأولى من عند 1,3573  والثانيه من 1,3542  هل تتوقع الصعود ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> اخواني اود المشاركه معكم واود سؤال الأستاذ سمير عن EUR/USD  اشتريته من نقطتين الأولى من عند 1,3573  والثانيه من 1,3542  هل تتوقع الصعود ؟

 اليورو غالبا متوجه الى 1.3487 ان شاء الله منها ننتنظر اى انعكاس للشراء

----------


## medhat 2007

> اخى مدحت  اذا كان انت دخلت المنتدى الاجنبى ولاقيت الاستراتيجية هناك ماذا افعل انا ؟ يعنى خلاص موجودة وتم مناقشتها واكيد فى نتائج فهل انقلها يعنى ولا اعيد تجربتهم مش فاهم المقصود بالضبط  بالنسبة لموفنج 55 احنا بنشوف افضل الازواج له وعن نفسى شخصيا لو لاقيت افضلهم الباوند فقط فساركز عليه فقط  يعنى لو ادارة المخاطر بتاعتى هقسمها على 3-4 ازواج افتراضا موفنج 55 ماشى معاهم وهدخل على كل واحد ب 1% طيب ما ادخل ب 3-4 % على الباوند مرة واحدة وخلاص مادام ناجح جدا معاه ليه اوزع جهدى ومتابعتى على عدد من الازواج

   السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته استاذ سمير ما هو انا لو كنت فهمت من الموقع مكنتش هسال و لو فاكر انك فى اول الموضوع قلت على ما اتدكر ان لكل عملة الموفنج المؤثر ليها يعنى زى ما اعدادات المجنون تختلف عن الباوند / دولار و هكذا و كان قصدى اننا ممكن نستنى فرصة على الباوند و خلال الفترة تكون فى فرصة على زوج تانى و خصوصا ان العمل على فريم الاربع ساعات يعنى مفيش تشتيت و لا حاجة لان الفرص مش يومية و ممكن مكنتش اسبوعية كمان . و انا كان كل قصدى ان حضرتك تضيف زوج تانى للزوجين اللى احنا بنتابعهم و اكيد هتكون اعدادات الموفنج مختلفة و كنت بقول ان عامل الخبرة هيفرق فى النقطة دى لانى انا كان افضل موفنج بالنسبة 50 و كنت شايف انه ممكن ينفع لكل الازواج  و لكن حضرتك طرحت طريقة تعتمد على 55 للباوند و الموقع دا و ياريتنى كنت فاكر اسمه او الرابط بتاعه علشان اضيفه لاقيت فيه موفنج 21 و 9 و 30 و هكذا و مفهمتش ايهم يمشى مع اى عملة  اتمنى ان تكون مشاركتى او طلبى و ضح اكتر و لو انى فهمت انه طلب مرفوض و شكرا جزيلا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته استاذ سمير ما هو انا لو كنت فهمت من الموقع مكنتش هسال و لو فاكر انك فى اول الموضوع قلت على ما اتدكر ان لكل عملة الموفنج المؤثر ليها يعنى زى ما اعدادات المجنون تختلف عن الباوند / دولار و هكذا و كان قصدى اننا ممكن نستنى فرصة على الباوند و خلال الفترة تكون فى فرصة على زوج تانى و خصوصا ان العمل على فريم الاربع ساعات يعنى مفيش تشتيت و لا حاجة لان الفرص مش يومية و ممكن مكنتش اسبوعية كمان . و انا كان كل قصدى ان حضرتك تضيف زوج تانى للزوجين اللى احنا بنتابعهم و اكيد هتكون اعدادات الموفنج مختلفة و كنت بقول ان عامل الخبرة هيفرق فى النقطة دى لانى انا كان افضل موفنج بالنسبة 50 و كنت شايف انه ممكن ينفع لكل الازواج  و لكن حضرتك طرحت طريقة تعتمد على 55 للباوند و الموقع دا و ياريتنى كنت فاكر اسمه او الرابط بتاعه علشان اضيفه لاقيت فيه موفنج 21 و 9 و 30 و هكذا و مفهمتش ايهم يمشى مع اى عملة  اتمنى ان تكون مشاركتى او طلبى و ضح اكتر و لو انى فهمت انه طلب مرفوض و شكرا جزيلا

 لا ياغالى الطلب مش مرفوض طبعا
لكن كده هندخل نفسنا للتقطاعات يعنى غيرنا الاختراق الى التقاطعات
واحنا طبعا عايزين كذا عملة عشان الفرص
طيب عموما عايزين الاهتمام بموفنج 50 شيفت 25 للمجنون لانه بيمشى على الساعة والنص كمان وده هيخلى فرص كتير
بالنسبة لازواج اخرى قلنا الاسترالى واعتقد النيوزلندى وان شاء الله نعملهم باك تست
بس انا صابر نثبت النجاح على الباوند ومعاه المجنون ومافيش مشكلة مع ازواج اخرى ان شاء الله

----------


## خالد ابن الوليد

> اليورو غالبا متوجه الى 1.3487 ان شاء الله منها ننتنظر اى انعكاس للشراء

    :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## elforexeenelarab

ما هوالشيفت فى هذه الطريق مع  الباوند ين ولماذا لا يتم عمل موضوع وتحديد نقاط الدخول والخروج لهذه الطريقة الجميله وشكرا استاذ صيام وهل انت مقتنع بان الناس تقول انها تخسر فى الفوريكس حسنا ممكن تقول لى ماهو تعريفك للربح وكيف اكون رابح فى هذا السوق

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما هوالشيفت فى هذه الطريق مع  الباوند ين ولماذا لا يتم عمل موضوع وتحديد نقاط الدخول والخروج لهذه الطريقة الجميله وشكرا استاذ صيام وهل انت مقتنع بان الناس تقول انها تخسر فى الفوريكس حسنا ممكن تقول لى ماهو تعريفك للربح وكيف اكون رابح فى هذا السوق

 الشيفت هو الازاحة وانت تقوم بازاحة الموفنج بعدد معين من الشموع
الموضوع الحالى فيه كل شئ بالتفصيل لماذا نفتح موضوع جديد
الربح مش محتاج تعريف محتاج تشوف حسابك ينمو امامك وبادارة مالية سليمة 
كيف تكون رابح هى ادارتك المالية النقطة الاساس فى الربح

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

> الشيفت هو الازاحة وانت تقوم بازاحة الموفنج بعدد معين من الشموع  الموضوع الحالى فيه كل شئ بالتفصيل لماذا نفتح موضوع جديد الربح مش محتاج تعريف محتاج تشوف حسابك ينمو امامك وبادارة مالية سليمة  كيف تكون رابح هى ادارتك المالية النقطة الاساس فى الربح

 ياعيني عليك  :Thumb:

----------


## elforexeenelarab

> الشيفت هو الازاحة وانت تقوم بازاحة الموفنج بعدد معين من الشموع  الموضوع الحالى فيه كل شئ بالتفصيل لماذا نفتح موضوع جديد الربح مش محتاج تعريف محتاج تشوف حسابك ينمو امامك وبادارة مالية سليمة  كيف تكون رابح هى ادارتك المالية النقطة الاساس فى الربح

  
مشكوور اخى ولكن انا ارى هنا انكم لا تضعون نقاط للدخول والخروج

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشكوور اخى ولكن انا ارى هنا انكم لا تضعون نقاط للدخول والخروج

 اخى لو راجعت الموضوع كويس هتلاقى من اساس الطريقة هو الاهداف 
شكلك ملخبط مع طريقة تانية

----------


## WINNER

السلام عليكم 
أخ سمير ممكن توضح إزاي ممكن وضع خطوط فابوناتشي على الشارت

----------


## elforexeenelarab

انا قصدى نقول الدخول عشان واحد مايخشش غلط

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> أخ سمير ممكن توضح إزاي ممكن وضع خطوط فابوناتشي على الشارت

 اهلا بيك اخى وينر
ارجع لهذا الموضوع لاستاذنا ابو عاصم فهو شامل عن الفايبوناتشى https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1201.html

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا قصدى نقول الدخول عشان واحد مايخشش غلط

 ان شاء الله لن يحصل لانها مع افتتاح الشمعة التالية للكسر ولو حصل حد فينا نسى يقول نقطة الدخول فرضا ياريت تفكره بيها 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## aboali

> الشيفت هو الازاحة وانت تقوم بازاحة الموفنج بعدد معين من الشموع  الموضوع الحالى فيه كل شئ بالتفصيل لماذا نفتح موضوع جديد الربح مش محتاج تعريف محتاج تشوف حسابك ينمو امامك وبادارة مالية سليمة  كيف تكون رابح هى ادارتك المالية النقطة الاساس فى الربح

 ايه يا عم سمير الكلام الكبير ده فعلا الكبير كبير :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## mu7amd

> ان شاء الله لن يحصل لانها مع افتتاح الشمعة التالية للكسر ولو حصل حد فينا نسى يقول نقطة الدخول فرضا ياريت تفكره بيها   بارك الله فيك

 نعم يا استاذ سمير ياريت وقت دخول في اي عقد ترشل تنبه وتقول لنك دخلت في السعر الفلاني او انك رايح تدخل في المكان الفلاني

----------


## سمير صيام

> نعم يا استاذ سمير ياريت وقت دخول في اي عقد ترشل تنبه وتقول لنك دخلت في السعر الفلاني او انك رايح تدخل في المكان الفلاني

 بسيطة ان شاء الله 
بس نتمنى بس السوق يضبط حتى ندخل على اى فرصة قادمة ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> ايه يا عم سمير الكلام الكبير ده فعلا الكبير كبير

 ده الصح يا ابو على وياريت الناس تتاقلم عليه ويطبقوه حتى لو واحد دخل غلط مش هيخسر الا بسيط ومش هنسمع مارجن كول

----------


## زهير سليم شحادة

إزيك يا سمير وحشتنا . حبيت أمسي وأسأل إيه اللي بيحصل في سوق العملات ونتصرف إزاي علشان منوقعش في الغلط . وخاصة مع الباوند وهل هو متوجه نحو 1.92 حسب رأي الأخ خالد بن الوليد ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> إزيك يا سمير وحشتنا . حبيت أمسي وأسأل إيه اللي بيحصل في سوق العملات ونتصرف إزاي علشان منوقعش في الغلط . وخاصة مع الباوند وهل هو متوجه نحو 1.92 حسب رأي الأخ خالد بن الوليد ؟

 يا هلا بيك اخى زهير
فى الوضع الحالى ارى اننا نتفرج مادام لم نركب موجة الهبوط من اولها
والدخول يكون مع كسر اى دعم او حسب الطريقة اللى بتاجر بيها 
بالنسبة الى 1.92 فهى قادمة قادمة لكن من وجهة نظرى ليس الان اعتقد سيكون هناك صعود اخر قبل مواصلة الهبوط قد نرى 1.4000 و 2.0800 قبل نهاية العام ان شاء الله لكن ننتظر معطيات اساسية للدخول معها

----------


## زهير سليم شحادة

صباح الفل أخي سمير .

----------


## زهير سليم شحادة

> يا هلا بيك اخى زهير  فى الوضع الحالى ارى اننا نتفرج مادام لم نركب موجة الهبوط من اولها والدخول يكون مع كسر اى دعم او حسب الطريقة اللى بتاجر بيها بالنسبة الى 1.92 فهى قادمة قادمة لكن من وجهة نظرى ليس الان اعتقد سيكون هناك صعود اخر قبل مواصلة الهبوط قد نرى 1.4000 و 2.0800 قبل نهاية العام ان شاء الله لكن ننتظر معطيات اساسية للدخول معها

 هل قناعتك لا زالت قائمة ؟

----------


## ugsad

أخي و مشرفنا الغالي سمير صيام  
علم كبير ، هدف محدد ، فكر منظم ، ثقة بالنفس ، مجهود كبير ، أدب و إحترام  ، حب الخير و حب الناس  
كل هذا أنتج هذا العمل الرائع السهل الممتنع  
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك فلا يضيع الله أجر من أحسن عملا 
و جعله الله في ميزان حب الناس و إحترامها و تقديرها لك 
رفع الله قدرك و غفر ذنبك و زادك من الخير  
و جازاك الله من عضيم فضله و خيره 
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل قناعتك لا زالت قائمة ؟

 نعم مازالت على قناعتى

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي و مشرفنا الغالي سمير صيام  
> علم كبير ، هدف محدد ، فكر منظم ، ثقة بالنفس ، مجهود كبير ، أدب و إحترام  ، حب الخير و حب الناس  
> كل هذا أنتج هذا العمل الرائع السهل الممتنع  
> جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك فلا يضيع الله أجر من أحسن عملا 
> و جعله الله في ميزان حب الناس و إحترامها و تقديرها لك 
> رفع الله قدرك و غفر ذنبك و زادك من الخير  
> و جازاك الله من عضيم فضله و خيره 
> سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم

 جزاك الله خير هذا بعض ماعندكم
المهم ان يتقبل الله اعمالنا 
تقبل ودى

----------


## زهير سليم شحادة

أنا يا سمير بحب أصبح عليك كل يوم بس ألاقيك فين ؟ هي دي المشكلة.

----------


## سمير صيام

> أنا يا سمير بحب أصبح عليك كل يوم بس ألاقيك فين ؟ هي دي المشكلة.

 براحتك يا غالى سلم وقت ما تعوز وهتلاقينى تحت الهرم الاوسط بتشمس  :013:

----------


## زهير سليم شحادة

يا بختك بين الاطلال اذكروني . بالمناسبة هو خالد بن الوليد بيكتب دلوقت فين ؟ اصله مش بالزاوية بتاعته ومش عارف اقراله حاجة من امبارح . تسلم يا امير .

----------


## سمير صيام

> يا بختك بين الاطلال اذكروني . بالمناسبة هو خالد بن الوليد بيكتب دلوقت فين ؟ اصله مش بالزاوية بتاعته ومش عارف اقراله حاجة من امبارح . تسلم يا امير .

 ان شاء الله يكون موجود اليوم

----------


## الفقير الى الله

> براحتك يا غالى سلم وقت ما تعوز وهتلاقينى تحت الهرم الاوسط بتشمس

  تصدق كده عيب يا سمير تبقه جنبي ومتعديش طيب ابعد الشمسيه شويه وبص جنبك

----------


## سمير صيام

> تصدق كده عيب يا سمير تبقه جنبي ومتعديش طيب ابعد الشمسيه شويه وبص جنبك

 هههههههههه 
اناعارف انك حاجز الهرم الاكبر
هنجيلك اتن شاء الله عنده

----------


## زهير سليم شحادة

والله وحشتنا يا سمير . المهم انك بخير .

----------


## مصطفى محمد صالح

اة يا ابو سمرة كدة حدودينه فى ستين داهية 
حيقولوا كسبوا اد كدة فى العملا ت ودلوقتى بيتاجروا فى الاثار
بالله عليك يا عم سمير روح اتشمس فى اى حدة غير المناطق الاثريه
الهى يكرمك احنا مش ادهم يا عم ودول ما بيصدقوا

----------


## زهير سليم شحادة

أخي سمير مساك الله بالخير
بصفتك مشرفا اين مشاركات الاخوة التالية اسماؤهم :
1- السيد سمير صيام
2- السيد خالد بن الوليد
3- السيد ابو الشهيد
4- السيد جابر عثرات الكرام
هؤلاء وغيرهم مما لا تحضرني اسماؤهم أثروا المنتدى وزوار المنتدى بالكثير وغيابهم قد اثر على المشاركين في المنتدى . اتمنى لهم جميعا السلامة واتمنى ان ارى مشاركاتهم قريبا باذن الله .

----------


## سمير صيام

> والله وحشتنا يا سمير . المهم انك بخير .

  

> أخي سمير مساك الله بالخير
> بصفتك مشرفا اين مشاركات الاخوة التالية اسماؤهم :
> 1- السيد سمير صيام
> 2- السيد خالد بن الوليد
> 3- السيد ابو الشهيد
> 4- السيد جابر عثرات الكرام
> هؤلاء وغيرهم مما لا تحضرني اسماؤهم أثروا المنتدى وزوار المنتدى بالكثير وغيابهم قد اثر على المشاركين في المنتدى . اتمنى لهم جميعا السلامة واتمنى ان ارى مشاركاتهم قريبا باذن الله .

 هلا بيك اخى زهير
الاخوة كلهم موجودين ماعدا الاخ جابر فهو كان قال فى موضوعه انه هيغيب شوية شافاه الله وعافاه

----------


## سمير صيام

> اة يا ابو سمرة كدة حدودينه فى ستين داهية 
> حيقولوا كسبوا اد كدة فى العملا ت ودلوقتى بيتاجروا فى الاثار
> بالله عليك يا عم سمير روح اتشمس فى اى حدة غير المناطق الاثريه
> الهى يكرمك احنا مش ادهم يا عم ودول ما بيصدقوا

 طيب ياغالى هسيب لك المناطق الاثرية انا عارف انك حاجزهم لنفسك  :012:

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

السلام عليكم
نحن في المتابعة 
والفرصة قريبة ان شاء الله
اما الاختراق او الارتداد

----------


## ماجد كو

هاها اخي خير الدين انته سبقتني معلش  فعلا الفرصه قادمة للتذكير عشان اعتقد انا نسيتها الطريقه  :Regular Smile:  الدخول عند اغلاق الشمعه فوق الموفينج 55 الهدف 180 الاستوب 60 مع ترلينج استوب 60صح ولا في غلط بالتوفيق للجميع  تحيييييييييييييياتي

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> نحن في المتابعة 
> والفرصة قريبة ان شاء الله
> اما الاختراق او الارتداد

 متابعين ان شاء الله والاحتمال الاقوى هو الصعود

----------


## سمير صيام

> هاها اخي خير الدين انته سبقتني معلش  فعلا الفرصه قادمة للتذكير عشان اعتقد انا نسيتها الطريقه  الدخول عند اغلاق الشمعه فوق الموفينج 55 الهدف 180 الاستوب 60 مع ترلينج استوب 60صح ولا في غلط بالتوفيق للجميع  تحيييييييييييييياتي

 صح ان شاء الله ياغالى

----------


## Alshourbagy

أخي سمير...سؤال اذا سمحت....في اعدادات الموفينج 55 هل يكون سيمبل أم اكسبوننشال؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير...سؤال اذا سمحت....في اعدادات الموفينج 55 هل يكون سيمبل أم اكسبوننشال؟؟

 اكسبوننشال ان شاء الله

----------


## Alshourbagy

> اكسبوننشال ان شاء الله

 جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

> هاها اخي خير الدين انته سبقتني معلش  فعلا الفرصه قادمة للتذكير عشان اعتقد انا نسيتها الطريقه  الدخول عند اغلاق الشمعه فوق الموفينج 55 الهدف 180 الاستوب 60 مع ترلينج استوب 60صح ولا في غلط بالتوفيق للجميع  تحيييييييييييييياتي

 صح حبيبي صح
قلي 
ماهي اخبارك مع طريقت الاخ يوسف؟؟؟

----------


## ماجد كو

> صح حبيبي صح
> قلي 
> ماهي اخبارك مع طريقت الاخ يوسف؟؟؟

 حياك الله اخي خير الدين  انته كده اقحمتنا في موضوع ثاني تريد سمير يتكلم علينا  :Regular Smile:  طريقة الحبيب يوسف ممتازه ولكني شاغلني حاليا نظام التأمين بها لست عارف اعمل بيه ايه  :Idea: ومنتظرين المساعده  :Regular Smile: وتسلم ياالعزيز

----------


## ماجد كو

متابعه  شمعة الاربع ساعات فتحت اسفل الموفينج علينا نشوف الاغلاق وين بعد ثلاث ساعات تقريبا  :Regular Smile:  لانعمل ربشه واجد بعدين يرجع السعر :Regular Smile:

----------


## زهير سليم شحادة

الله يا سمير نورت الشاشة انت والاخوان المشاركين .

----------


## hadi75m

حاج سمير عاوز الزبده  اخوك راجه من الاجازه كسلان ومخه مش رايق  اى صفحه بها الزبده

----------


## سمير صيام

> حاج سمير عاوز الزبده  اخوك راجه من الاجازه كسلان ومخه مش رايق  اى صفحه بها الزبده

 يا هلا بالزبدة
خليك على اول قالب فى الموضوع اقصد اول صفحة  :013:

----------


## hadi75m

> يا هلا بالزبدة  خليك على اول قالب فى الموضوع اقصد اول صفحة

 قراتها ولكن السؤال هنا  هل حدث تعديل او تطوير للقالب ولفيته حتى يصبح جاهز للاستخدام الفوركسى

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

اهداء للاستاذ سمير صيام
ضم موفينج 55 مع ار اس اي 14
في نافذه واحده
باك تست واحكمو علي النتائج 
بس علي الله استاذ سمير يقبل الهديه
واقبل اي تعديل

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

> قراتها ولكن السؤال هنا    هل حدث تعديل او تطوير للقالب ولفيته حتى يصبح جاهز للاستخدام الفوركسى

 الاستراتجية جاهزة يا هادي
اتكل على الله 
ومعانا على ديمو
وان شاء الله بعد فترة ننتقل بيها الى حقيقي 
محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## hadi75m

> الاستراتجية جاهزة يا هادي
> اتكل على الله 
> ومعانا على ديمو
> وان شاء الله بعد فترة ننتقل بيها الى حقيقي 
> محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

 اشكرك اخى خير الدين  على فكره كنت اطبق نفس الطريقه موفينج 55 + ار اس اى 4 وليس 14 وعلى فريم الربع ساعه وكنت عامل له اكسبيرت وكان الهدف 20 نقطه مع شرط اغلاق شمعه وافتتاح شمعه جديده فوق او تحت الموفينج 55 والار اس اى يكون فوق العشرين وانت طالع لفوق (فى حال الشراء) والعكس فى البيع (يكون الار اس اى فوق 80 ) بس انا عاوز الحاج يكتب عاوز اتعبه شويه  اشكرك ياغالى على الرد بارك الله فيك

----------


## بشير

هذا الكلام الي بغينا نسمعه من زمان ياهادي الاربع ساعات يمكن تتحقق في الشهر مرة واحدة واحنا جالين 12ساعة هلى هذي الشاشة ان شاء حبيبنا سمير يعدل الاطار ويكون ربع ساعة .................. همسة من وين تجيب الوقت علشان ترد على كل هالناس يحاج سمير الله يكون في عونك وانا من أشد المقدرين لمجهودك الكبير في المنتدى

----------


## سمير صيام

> قراتها ولكن السؤال هنا  هل حدث تعديل او تطوير للقالب ولفيته حتى يصبح جاهز للاستخدام الفوركسى

 لا القالب ياغالى زى ماهو واى تعديل هنحطه فى اول صفحة

----------


## سمير صيام

> اهداء للاستاذ سمير صيام
> ضم موفينج 55 مع ار اس اي 14
> في نافذه واحده
> باك تست واحكمو علي النتائج 
> بس علي الله استاذ سمير يقبل الهديه
> واقبل اي تعديل

 اهلا يا ابراهيم وهدية مقبولة ان شاء الله
لكن وضح لنا ايه الفرق اللى تقصده من وجود الموفنج بالاسفل

----------


## سمير صيام

> اشكرك اخى خير الدين  على فكره كنت اطبق نفس الطريقه موفينج 55 + ار اس اى 4 وليس 14 وعلى فريم الربع ساعه وكنت عامل له اكسبيرت وكان الهدف 20 نقطه مع شرط اغلاق شمعه وافتتاح شمعه جديده فوق او تحت الموفينج 55 والار اس اى يكون فوق العشرين وانت طالع لفوق (فى حال الشراء) والعكس فى البيع (يكون الار اس اى فوق 80 ) بس انا عاوز الحاج يكتب عاوز اتعبه شويه  اشكرك ياغالى على الرد بارك الله فيك

  

> هذا الكلام الي بغينا نسمعه من زمان ياهادي الاربع ساعات يمكن تتحقق في الشهر مرة واحدة واحنا جالين 12ساعة هلى هذي الشاشة ان شاء حبيبنا سمير يعدل الاطار ويكون ربع ساعة .................. همسة من وين تجيب الوقت علشان ترد على كل هالناس يحاج سمير الله يكون في عونك وانا من أشد المقدرين لمجهودك الكبير في المنتدى

 واحنا منتظرين توجيهات محمود للربع ساعة وان شاء الله موفقة كالعادة 
بس هو يتعب نفسه فى كتابة كام سطر  :012:

----------


## Alshourbagy

أخي سمير...الموفينج 55 للباوند هل يجب أن يكون هاي أم لو أم كلوز؟؟ حيث يفرق اعداده بهذه الطريقة مع الشمعة الحالية....لو كان لو فالشمعة الحالية افتتحت فوقه....هل يمكن الدخول علي هذا الأساس أم يجب أن يكون اعداده علي شئ غير اللو؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير...الموفينج 55 للباوند هل يجب أن يكون هاي أم لو أم كلوز؟؟ حيث يفرق اعداده بهذه الطريقة مع الشمعة الحالية....لو كان لو فالشمعة الحالية افتتحت فوقه....هل يمكن الدخول علي هذا الأساس أم يجب أن يكون اعداده علي شئ غير اللو؟

 كلوز ان شاء الله

----------


## Alshourbagy

أشكرك أخي الفاضل علي سرعة ردك....واعذرني ان أثقلت عليك بأسئلتي...جزيت خيرا.....................محمد الشوربجي

----------


## سمير صيام

> أشكرك أخي الفاضل علي سرعة ردك....واعذرني ان أثقلت عليك بأسئلتي...جزيت خيرا.....................محمد الشوربجي

 ياغالى اسال براحتك وانا جاهز لاى رد  
تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmoo12

> اشكرك اخى خير الدين   على فكره كنت اطبق نفس الطريقه موفينج 55 + ار اس اى 4 وليس 14 وعلى فريم الربع ساعه وكنت عامل له اكسبيرت وكان الهدف 20 نقطه مع شرط اغلاق شمعه وافتتاح شمعه جديده فوق او تحت الموفينج 55 والار اس اى يكون فوق العشرين وانت طالع لفوق (فى حال الشراء) والعكس فى البيع (يكون الار اس اى فوق 80 ) بس انا عاوز الحاج يكتب عاوز اتعبه شويه   اشكرك ياغالى على الرد بارك الله فيك

 معلش ممكن شرح موضوع ال rsi jhkn        مع إعتذارى

----------


## tamer

GBP very closer now

----------


## [email protected]

للمتابعه  :013:  ممكن يتم الاغلاق  شمعه 4 صباحا او 8 صباحا  :Star:

----------


## hussain2007

:Clap: يا شباب انا او مره اجرب الاستراتيجية هذي بس اشوفها على شرحككم وتحمسكم انها مشجعه انه نجربها ... وخصوصا انا من عشاق الباوند    :Drive1:  :Drive1:  
وهذي اشارت قريبه من كسر الموفينج 55   
فاهل هذي فرصة شراء بعد الكسر ... فيدوني يااهل العلم لو سمحتو :Clap:

----------


## سمير صيام

> يا شباب انا او مره اجرب الاستراتيجية هذي بس اشوفها على شرحككم وتحمسكم انها مشجعه انه نجربها ... وخصوصا انا من عشاق الباوند    
> وهذي اشارت قريبه من كسر الموفينج 55   
> فاهل هذي فرصة شراء بعد الكسر ... فيدوني يااهل العلم لو سمحتو

 على ال تريد تم الاغلاق على الموفنج بالضبط
على نورث فينانس فوقه  
وعلى هذا الدخول من 1.9952 والهدف الاول 2.0012 والتانى 2.0072 والتالت 2.0132 
الاستوب 1.9892

----------


## tamer

على بركة الله

----------


## hussain2007

:Thumb:  :Thumb: CO0OL :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:    
انا معاك .... و بأسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...... وحطينا طلب :Drive1: و مشينا معاكم في المشوار  :Clap:

----------


## hussain2007

> على ال تريد تم الاغلاق على الموفنج بالضبط  على نورث فينانس فوقه   وعلى هذا الدخول من 1.9952 والهدف الاول 2.0012 والتانى 2.0072 والتالت 2.0132  الاستوب 1.9892

   
اخوي ... ادري انها لقافة ... بس طامع اني اعلم منكم  :Cloud9:  
بس لو تشرح لي على شنو تعتمد من ناحية الدعم والمقاومة (( اقصد الاهداف والاستوب )) على شنو تعتمد عليه في وضع الاهداف)).. ؟؟وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخوي ... ادري انها لقافة ... بس طامع اني اعلم منكم  
> بس لو تشرح لي على شنو تعتمد من ناحية الدعم والمقاومة (( اقصد الاهداف والاستوب )) على شنو تعتمد عليه في وضع الاهداف)).. ؟؟وشكرا

 على البركة ان شاء الله
الباك تست اظهر ان 60 ممتاز عشان كده اعتمدتها

----------


## hussain2007

> على البركة ان شاء الله  الباك تست اظهر ان 60 ممتاز عشان كده اعتمدتها

  
ممكن توضح لي اكثر او تعطيني اي رابط اقدر استفيد منه هذا شيء  :Cloud9:  لانه صارحة هذا شوي كبير علي  :Cloud9:

----------


## عمرعمرو

على بركة الله تم الدخول ونسأل الله التوفيق

----------


## بشير

توكلنا على الله نسال الله التوفيق للجميع

----------


## بشير

ترى اليورو ين اخوي سمير اغلق فوق 55 وهناك كسر على استراتيجية الترند المكسور وان كان خط الترند على قمتين كما هي الاستراتيجية الاصلية

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن توضح لي اكثر او تعطيني اي رابط اقدر استفيد منه هذا شيء  لانه صارحة هذا شوي كبير علي

 اخى الكريم 
انا بقول التست اللى انا عملته على هذه الطريقة كان على اهداف كل 60 نقطة يعنى الرابط هو نفس الموضوع ده
ان شاء الله مستقبلا نحاول نراعى المقاومات والدعوم ان امكن ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> ترى اليورو ين اخوي سمير اغلق فوق 55 وهناك كسر على استراتيجية الترند المكسور وان كان خط الترند على قمتين كما هي الاستراتيجية الاصلية

 فى الموضوع انا قلت قبل كده انه افضل دخول للموفنج 55 المتوافق مع كسر الترند مهما كانت العملة ده من تجربتى مع موفنج 55 عموما وليس باك تست

----------


## ماجد كو

حياكم يا اخوان  سبقتوني ودخلتو وهذه صوره مكبره للشارت عندي والعمليه  :Regular Smile: .  احب اسلم كمان على الحبيب هادي واقوله كيف حالك ، وتسللللللللللللمووون

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> اهلا يا ابراهيم وهدية مقبولة ان شاء الله
> لكن وضح لنا ايه الفرق اللى تقصده من وجود الموفنج بالاسفل

 الفرق الذي اراه ان جعل المؤشرين في نافذه واحده بيخلي الفرص اكتر واسرع في بعض الاحيان صوره موضح عليها المقصود والتمبلت للتجربه

----------


## aboali

فرصه جميله حقا على بركه الله

----------


## Alshourbagy

> على ال تريد تم الاغلاق على الموفنج بالضبط
> على نورث فينانس فوقه  
> وعلى هذا الدخول من 1.9952 والهدف الاول 2.0012 والتانى 2.0072 والتالت 2.0132 
> الاستوب 1.9892

 تحقق الهدف الأول بحمد الله و توفيقه....جزيت خيرا أخي سمير

----------


## عمرعمرو

ألف مبروك تحقق الهدف الأول والآن وضع الوقف على الدخول للعقدين الثانى والثالث بعد خروجنا من العقد الأول

----------


## سمير صيام

> تحقق الهدف الأول بحمد الله و توفيقه....جزيت خيرا أخي سمير

  

> ألف مبروك تحقق الهدف الأول والآن وضع الوقف على الدخول للعقدين الثانى والثالث بعد خروجنا من العقد الأول

 مبروك عليكم الهدف الاول والتانى كمان

----------


## Alshourbagy

تحقق الهدف الثاني بحمد الله و توفيقه....

----------


## سمير صيام

> الفرق الذي اراه ان جعل المؤشرين في نافذه واحده بيخلي الفرص اكتر واسرع في بعض الاحيان صوره موضح عليها المقصود والتمبلت للتجربه

 تمام نعملها باك تست كده هيكون تقاطعات الار اس اى مع الموفنج

----------


## نـزار محمد

مبروووووووووووووك ..........تحقق الهدفين

----------


## hussain2007

والله انك فنان  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  الف الف مبروووووووك 120 نقطة  :Thumb:  
والى امام دائما إنشاءالله :Drive1: وماشي انا معاه الى الهدف الاخيري  :Drive1:

----------


## tamer

مبروووووووووووووك

----------


## المايسترو

انتظار فرصة على المجنون

----------


## المايسترو

في انتظار فرصة المجنون

----------


## [email protected]

اليست هذه اعدادات الموفينج افرج المطلوبه للعمل على المجنون لانه اذا كانت الاعدادات صحيحه  فقد فاتتنا فرصه جيده على المجنون ارجو من اخونا سمير صيام التصحيح وان شاء الله نتابع جميعا  :Icon3:

----------


## [email protected]

وهذه صوره الفرصه

----------


## سمير صيام

> وهذه صوره الفرصه

  :Thumb:   الدخول من 233.18 حسب ال تريد 
والهدف الاول 234.18
الهدف التانى 235.18
الهدف التالت 236.18 
لمن احب الزيادة فممكن 
الاستوب 232.18 
اى اغلاق فوق 233.55 حيث انها مقاومة حاليا 
يحقق لك الاهداف ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

بالنسبة لفرصة الباوند تحقق الهدف الاول والتانى ولمن حرك الاستوب ضرب الاستوب عند الهدف التانى 
ولمن لم يحركه ان شاء الله يوصل الى التالت

----------


## [email protected]MY

> الدخول من 232.57 حسب ال تريد  والهدف الاول 233.67 الهدف التانى 234.67 الهدف التالت 235.67  لمن احب الزيادة فممكن  الاستوب 231.57  تحقق طبعا الهدف الاول واى اغلاق فوق 233.55 حيث انها مقاومة حاليا  يحقق لك الاهداف الباقية

 شكرا اخي العزيز سمير على الرد ولكن لي سؤال بسيط اليس الدخول 233.18 ؟ وهي افتتاح الشمعه التي تلي شمعه الكسر  وجزاك الله كل الخير  :Icon31:

----------


## سمير صيام

نقطة اخيرة بداية التجارب كانمت من تاريخ 26/7/2007 الى اليوم يعنى شهر تقريبا 
تم تحقيق 18% من الحساب 
طبعا النتائج فى المشاركة التانية للموضوع تم تحديثها الان 
مع ملاحظة انه تم ضرب استوب فى صفقة المفترض انها حققت الهدف كاملا وتلافيا لهذا النقطة مرة اخرى 
اى افتتاح شمعة يكون الفرق بين الافتتاح وبين الخط اكتر من 60 نقطة يكون الدخول من نقطة تبعد فى حدود 30 نقطة من الموفنج يعنى فى حالة البيع ننتظر قليلا لناخذ من نقطة اعلى وفى حالة الشراء ننتظر الشراء من نقطة اقل

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا اخي العزيز سمير على الرد ولكن لي سؤال بسيط اليس الدخول 233.18 ؟ وهي افتتاح الشمعه التي تلي شمعه الكسر  وجزاك الله كل الخير

 تمام ياغالى مخدتش بالى معلش انا عدلت المشاركة 
جزاك الله خير

----------


## بشير

أنا هنا اخواني احببت ان أُنبه الى شيء الفرصة على الباوند تحدث في الشهر مره أو مرتين حساب مصغر الفين دولار الدخول ب6عقود بحسب الباك تست الي عمله الاخ سمير الهدف الاول والثاني متحقق 120نقطة في 6عقود660دولار في فرصتين1320دولار يعني اكثر من 60%من راس المال في كل 4 فرص واحده خاسره الاستوب 60 نقطة اذا موغلطان في6عقود خسارة360نقطة من ثلاث ناجحة 3960-360=3600دولار انت حتنهبوا ا :Nono:  مرة دخلت وضرب الاستوب الاخيره قبل الان فانعكست الفرصة بالطبع للاغلاق تحت المتوسطا حسبوها انتو مئات النقاط في عمليه واحدة

----------


## سمير صيام

> أنا هنا اخواني احببت ان أُنبه الى شيء الفرصة على الباوند تحدث في الشهر مره أو مرتين حساب مصغر الفين دولار الدخول ب6عقود بحسب الباك تست الي عمله الاخ سمير الهدف الاول والثاني متحقق 120نقطة في 6عقود660دولار في فرصتين1320دولار يعني اكثر من 60%من راس المال في كل 4 فرص واحده خاسره الاستوب 60 نقطة اذا موغلطان في6عقود خسارة360نقطة من ثلاث ناجحة 3960-360=3600دولار انت حتنهبوا ا مرة دخلت وضرب الاستوب الاخيره قبل الان فانعكست الفرصة بالطبع للاغلاق تحت المتوسطا حسبوها انتو مئات النقاط في عمليه واحدة

 جزاك الله خير اخى بشير على المشاركةلكن خلينا واقعيين المفروض كل الف دولار ادخل بعقد ولكن عشان الطريقة نسبة نجاحها عالى واغلب الاوقات الهدف الاول يتحقق فى اغلب الفرص عشان كده دخلت بعقدين يعنى مبلغ الفين دولار كفاية 3 عقود وكل عقد هدف من ناحية الادارة الماليةطبعا الطريقة فرصها ممكن تتراوح حسب ظروف السوق يعنى الشهر ده دخلنا 7 فرصلكن مش دايما ممكن يكونوا 7 ممكن اقل وممكن اكترالنقطة التانية عشان قلة الفرص ياريت تهتموا بالمجنون على فريم النص او الساعة ونجربها فترة مش شرط الاربع ساعات يعنى يبقى عندنا الباوند والمجنون ىف الاربع ساعات عادى وكذلك المجنون على النصف ساعة او الساعة وانا قلتها قبل كده بس محدش اهتم بيها النقطة دى وهى تعوض قلة الفرص على الاربع ساعات

----------


## بشير

> الدخول من 233.18 حسب ال تريد  والهدف الاول 234.18 الهدف التانى 235.18 الهدف التالت 236.18  لمن احب الزيادة فممكن  الاستوب 232.18  اى اغلاق فوق 233.55 حيث انها مقاومة حاليا  يحقق لك الاهداف ان شاء الله

 شوف لي الله يرحم والديك اليورو ين نفس تشارت المجنون تراني دخلت بس اخترق المجنون 233.55

----------


## بشير

> جزاك الله خير اخى بشير على المشاركةلكن خلينا واقعيين المفروض كل الف دولار ادخل بعقد ولكن عشان الطريقة نسبة نجاحها عالى واغلب الاوقات الهدف الاول يتحقق فى اغلب الفرص عشان كده دخلت بعقدين يعنى مبلغ الفين دولار كفاية 3 عقود وكل عقد هدف من ناحية الادارة الماليةطبعا الطريقة فرصها ممكن تتراوح حسب ظروف السوق يعنى الشهر ده دخلنا 7 فرصلكن مش دايما ممكن يكونوا 7 ممكن اقل وممكن اكترالنقطة التانية عشان قلة الفرص ياريت تهتموا بالمجنون على فريم النص او الساعة ونجربها فترة مش شرط الاربع ساعات يعنى يبقى عندنا الباوند والمجنون ىف الاربع ساعات عادى وكذلك المجنون على النصف ساعة او الساعة وانا قلتها قبل كده بس محدش اهتم بيها النقطة دى وهى تعوض قلة الفرص على الاربع ساعات

 ابشر من بداية الاسبوع شغلي المجنون واليورو ين على الفريمات الصغيره

----------


## سمير صيام

> شوف لي الله يرحم والديك اليورو ين نفس تشارت المجنون تراني دخلت بس اخترق المجنون 233.55

 هننتظر الاغلاق فوق المقاومة للتاكيد لانه بيحاول معاها من بدرى

----------


## [email protected]

> عندنا الباوند والمجنون على الاربع ساعات عادى وكذلك المجنون على النصف ساعة او الساعة وانا قلتها قبل كده بس محدش اهتم بيها النقطة دى وهى تعوض قلة الفرص على الاربع ساعات

 هل على نفس الاعدادات للموفينج  ولا في تغيير  :013:

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل على نفس الاعدادات للموفينج  ولا في تغيير

 نفس الاعدادت ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> ابشر من بداية الاسبوع شغلي المجنون واليورو ين على الفريمات الصغيره

 ان شاء الله من الاسبوع القادم نجربهم ديمو كويس على النصف ساعة والساعة للاختيار بينهم واختيار افضلهم وايضا للاهداف والاستوب

----------


## المايسترو

> ان شاء الله من الاسبوع القادم نجربهم ديمو كويس على النصف ساعة والساعة للاختيار بينهم واختيار افضلهم وايضا للاهداف والاستوب

 متابعين معك يا غالي
وشكرا لك على الطريقة
حققت منها ارباحا لكن فقط على الديمو :Drive1:

----------


## سمير صيام

> متابعين معك يا غالي
> وشكرا لك على الطريقة
> حققت منها ارباحا لكن فقط على الديمو

 ان شاء الله وعقبال الحقيقى كمان

----------


## tamer

هل ننتظر الاغلاق فوق 233.55 علي الساعة ولا علي الاربع ساعات

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل ننتظر الاغلاق فوق 233.55 علي الساعة ولا علي الاربع ساعات

 اغلاق شمعة الساعة وقد اغلقت

----------


## najem

> ان شاء الله من الاسبوع القادم نجربهم ديمو كويس على النصف ساعة والساعة للاختيار بينهم واختيار افضلهم وايضا للاهداف والاستوب

 سلام أستاذ سمير أنا فعلا كنت قد بدأت تجربة الطريقة على المجنون على فريم النصف ساعة وبحسب الباك تيست النتائج مبشرة إن شاء الله ...الوقف الذي وجدته مناسبا هو 70-80 نقطة والهدف 200 (100 نقطة في أسوأ الصفقات وأكثر من 400 نقطة لبعضها الآخر)... الدخول مع الترند عادة يحقق نقاط عالية ....أضفت فلتر للطريقة وهو مؤشر البارابوليك سار خطوة 0.006 وقد ساعد في تجنب بعض الصفقات الخاسرة خاصة في أماكن التذبذب كما قمت بإضافة خطوط دعم ومقاومة للمساعدة في تحديد الأهداف ...في الشارت المرفق لدينا آخر صفقتين صالحتين : الأولى حققت حوالي 700 نقطة :Yikes3:  والثانية 100 نقطة...

----------


## سمير صيام

> سلام أستاذ سمير أنا فعلا كنت قد بدأت تجربة الطريقة على المجنون على فريم النصف ساعة وبحسب الباك تيست النتائج مبشرة إن شاء الله ...الوقف الذي وجدته مناسبا هو 70-80 نقطة والهدف 200 (100 نقطة في أسوأ الصفقات وأكثر من 400 نقطة لبعضها الآخر)... الدخول مع الترند عادة يحقق نقاط عالية ....أضفت فلتر للطريقة وهو مؤشر البارابوليك سار خطوة 0.006 وقد ساعد في تجنب بعض الصفقات الخاسرة خاصة في أماكن التذبذب كما قمت بإضافة خطوط دعم ومقاومة للمساعدة في تحديد الأهداف ...في الشارت المرفق لدينا آخر صفقتين صالحتين : الأولى حققت حوالي 700 نقطة والثانية 100 نقطة...

 بارك الله فيك  :Thumb:  
انت مبتجيش ليه ياعم طيب تابع معانا واعتبر الموضوع موضوعك مش لازم انا اللى اقول الفرص 
جزاك الله خير

----------


## najem

> بارك الله فيك   انت مبتجيش ليه ياعم طيب تابع معانا واعتبر الموضوع موضوعك مش لازم انا اللى اقول الفرص  جزاك الله خير

 إن شاء الله تحقق الطريقة ما ننتظره منها ....جعل الله كل نقطة تحققها في ميزان حسناتك ...تحياتي :Regular Smile:

----------


## سمير صيام

> إن شاء الله تحقق الطريقة ما ننتظره منها ....جعل الله كل نقطة تحققها في ميزان حسناتك ...تحياتي

 ان شاء الله اكيد بفضل الله ومن ثم بفضل تعاونكم معنا

----------


## ماجد كو

حياكم جميعا  انا تحقق لدي الهدف الاول لاني عامل ترلينج استوب وداخل على الميني اكونت للتجربه والحمد لله رب العالمين وتسلم ياالحبيب سمير وتسلممممممممممون جميعا  اخي نجم بالنسبه لشارت النصف ساعه على المجنون هل اخذت نفس الاعدادات للموفينج ام ماذا ؟ مع التحية

----------


## سمير صيام

> حياكم جميعا  انا تحقق لدي الهدف الاول لاني عامل ترلينج استوب وداخل على الميني اكونت للتجربه والحمد لله رب العالمين وتسلم ياالحبيب سمير وتسلممممممممممون جميعا  اخي نجم بالنسبه لشارت النصف ساعه على المجنون هل اخذت نفس الاعدادات للموفينج ام ماذا ؟ مع التحية

 هلا ياغالى
النتيجة عندك مضبوطة وهى المعتمدة فى النتائج لانه عند تحقيق الهدف التانى الاستوب يكون على تحقق الهدف الاول ولذلك بفضل الدخول بعقدين او ثلاثة حسب ادارتى المالية 
بالنسبة لاعدادات النصف ساعة هى نفسها للاربع ساعات

----------


## najem

> حياكم جميعا  انا تحقق لدي الهدف الاول لاني عامل ترلينج استوب وداخل على الميني اكونت للتجربه والحمد لله رب العالمين وتسلم ياالحبيب سمير وتسلممممممممممون جميعا  اخي نجم بالنسبه لشارت النصف ساعه على المجنون هل اخذت نفس الاعدادات للموفينج ام ماذا ؟ مع التحية

 طبعا نفس الإعدادات كما أجاب الأستاذ سمير ....أضيف شيء آخر فقط أني بمراجعتي للفلتر (مؤشر البارابوليك ) وجدته غير فعال تماما لذلك نبقى على خط المتوسط المتحرك 55 فقط ودون أي تعديل على الاستراتيجية ...الوقف يفضل 80 نقطة وفي حالة التذبذب الضيق لانخرج من الصفقة أبداً حتى يضرب الوقف أي نستعمل الهيدج عند إغلاق شمعة باتجاه معاكس لصفقتنا (فوق/تحت الموفينج) وذلك لتجنب الدخول والخروج المتكرر بخسارة...شوفوا الشارت وتعرفوا قصدي ... مع العلم الباك تيست غير دقيق كما هو معلوم لكون خط الموفينج الآن ربما لا ينطبق تماما على ماكان عليه لحظة تكون الشموع ... :Thmbdn: هذا ماخرجت به للآن وإن شاء الله التجربة الحية ستكشف لنا المزيد  :Thumb:

----------


## Alshourbagy

> بالنسبة لفرصة الباوند تحقق الهدف الاول والتانى ولمن حرك الاستوب ضرب الاستوب عند الهدف التانى 
> ولمن لم يحركه ان شاء الله يوصل الى التالت

 بالأمس....بحمد الله و توفيقه تحقق الهدف الثالث للباوند....أعتقد الأن أنه سيأخذ اتجاه الهبوط والله أعلم.....أخي سمير حقيقة لم أجد أسهل وأيسر من هذه الطريق التي لا تتطلب الكثير لفهمها وللعمل عليها...جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله.
بالنسبة للمجنون فأنا أخشي العمل عليه نظرا لخطورته مع الحسابات الصغيرة مثل حسابي....هل تعتقد أخي سمير أنه يمكن العمل بهذه الطريقة مع الأزواج الأخري (خاصة ذات المخاطرة المنخفضة مثل النيوزيلاندي/دولار)....فهمت أنك تقوم بعمل باك تست علي الأزواج الأخري ....فهل توصلت الي نتيجة نستفيد منها؟ 
شئ أخر بالأمس وجدت نفس حالة موفينج55 مع  النيوزيلاندي/دولار وأدت النتيجة ولكن لا أعلم ان كان هذا قاعدة مناسبه مع هذا الزوج أم ضرب من الحظ...
تقبل تحياتي...............محمد الشوربجي

----------


## سمير صيام

> طبعا نفس الإعدادات كما أجاب الأستاذ سمير ....أضيف شيء آخر فقط أني بمراجعتي للفلتر (مؤشر البارابوليك ) وجدته غير فعال تماما لذلك نبقى على خط المتوسط المتحرك 55 فقط ودون أي تعديل على الاستراتيجية ...الوقف يفضل 80 نقطة وفي حالة التذبذب الضيق لانخرج من الصفقة أبداً حتى يضرب الوقف أي نستعمل الهيدج عند إغلاق شمعة باتجاه معاكس لصفقتنا (فوق/تحت الموفينج) وذلك لتجنب الدخول والخروج المتكرر بخسارة...شوفوا الشارت وتعرفوا قصدي ... مع العلم الباك تيست غير دقيق كما هو معلوم لكون خط الموفينج الآن ربما لا ينطبق تماما على ماكان عليه لحظة تكون الشموع ...هذا ماخرجت به للآن وإن شاء الله التجربة الحية ستكشف لنا المزيد

 اهلا بك اخى نجم
بالنسبة للباوند ين على فريم النصف ساعة او الساعة بدلا من الهيدج ارى اننا نشوف منطقة التذبذب الاخيرة ويكون الدخول بعد كسرها لفوق او لاسفل وممكن نشوف فلتر اخر وان شاء الله لن نحتاج

----------


## سمير صيام

> بالأمس....بحمد الله و توفيقه تحقق الهدف الثالث للباوند....أعتقد الأن أنه سيأخذ اتجاه الهبوط والله أعلم.....أخي سمير حقيقة لم أجد أسهل وأيسر من هذه الطريق التي لا تتطلب الكثير لفهمها وللعمل عليها...جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله.
> بالنسبة للمجنون فأنا أخشي العمل عليه نظرا لخطورته مع الحسابات الصغيرة مثل حسابي....هل تعتقد أخي سمير أنه يمكن العمل بهذه الطريقة مع الأزواج الأخري (خاصة ذات المخاطرة المنخفضة مثل النيوزيلاندي/دولار)....فهمت أنك تقوم بعمل باك تست علي الأزواج الأخري ....فهل توصلت الي نتيجة نستفيد منها؟ 
> شئ أخر بالأمس وجدت نفس حالة موفينج55 مع  النيوزيلاندي/دولار وأدت النتيجة ولكن لا أعلم ان كان هذا قاعدة مناسبه مع هذا الزوج أم ضرب من الحظ...
> تقبل تحياتي...............محمد الشوربجي

  اهلا يك اخى الشوربجى
الحمد الله ان الطريقة سهلة وبسيطة للجميع
بالنسبة للمجنون لا داعى للعمل عليه مادام الحساب صغير ويكفى الباوند دولار مع الادارة المالية المتبعة 
بالنسبة للموفنج 55 فهو كما قلنا دعم ا ومقاومة جيدة وممكن جدا فى حالات الترند مع اى عملة تجده يحقق ارباح مثل النيوزلندى لكن هذا لا يشترط حصوله دايما ولانه يحترم الباوند اكثر من اى عملة اخرى حتى لو اعتمدت الموفنج 55 مع اى عملة اخرى ستجده ناجح اجمالا لكن مع الباوند افضل وانجح 
بالنسبة للنيوزلندى فى حالة الهبوط جرب ema 23 high  وفى حالة الصعود جرب ema 23 low  وادعيلى 
الاسترالى جرب ايضا  فى حالة الهبوط ema 21 high  وفى حالة الصعود جرب ema 21 low  
ارجو ان تكون وجهة نظرى وصلت ومستنى طبق المكرونة منك  :Thumb:

----------


## Alshourbagy

> اهلا يك اخى الشوربجى
> الحمد الله ان الطريقة سهلة وبسيطة للجميع
> بالنسبة للمجنون لا داعى للعمل عليه مادام الحساب صغير ويكفى الباوند دولار مع الادارة المالية المتبعة 
> بالنسبة للموفنج 55 فهو كما قلنا دعم ا ومقاومة جيدة وممكن جدا فى حالات الترند مع اى عملة تجده يحقق ارباح مثل النيوزلندى لكن هذا لا يشترط حصوله دايما ولانه يحترم الباوند اكثر من اى عملة اخرى حتى لو اعتمدت الموفنج 55 مع اى عملة اخرى ستجده ناجح اجمالا لكن مع الباوند افضل وانجح 
> بالنسبة للنيوزلندى فى حالة الهبوط جرب ema 23 high  وفى حالة الصعود جرب ema 23 low  وادعيلى 
> الاسترالى جرب ايضا  فى حالة الهبوط ema 21 high  وفى حالة الصعود جرب ema 21 low  
> ارجو ان تكون وجهة نظرى وصلت ومستنى طبق المكرونة منك

  طبق مكرونة...بيتزا....انت تأمربالطلبات.... واحنا ناكل علي طوووووول ....بالمناسبة خدعوك فقالوا...ايطاليا بلد المكرونة...أفضل شئ في ايطاليا (في رأيي الشخصي) هو القهوة...هذا لأني كييف قهوة...وأسوأ شئ هو الحمواااات..أجارك الله منهم ومن النار......نار حموات مصر ولا جنة حموات ايطاليا. :Inlove: 
أنا لست متزوجا منهم ولله الحمد...ولكن هذا مما أراه وأسمعه من اخواننا المتزوجين منهم............
 جزيت خيرا علي ما تفضلت بتوضيحه...انشاء الله سأجرب اعدادات الموفينج للنيوزيلاندي وللاسترالي.

----------


## mu7amd

> اهلا يك اخى الشوربجى  الحمد الله ان الطريقة سهلة وبسيطة للجميع بالنسبة للمجنون لا داعى للعمل عليه مادام الحساب صغير ويكفى الباوند دولار مع الادارة المالية المتبعة  بالنسبة للموفنج 55 فهو كما قلنا دعم ا ومقاومة جيدة وممكن جدا فى حالات الترند مع اى عملة تجده يحقق ارباح مثل النيوزلندى لكن هذا لا يشترط حصوله دايما ولانه يحترم الباوند اكثر من اى عملة اخرى حتى لو اعتمدت الموفنج 55 مع اى عملة اخرى ستجده ناجح اجمالا لكن مع الباوند افضل وانجح  بالنسبة للنيوزلندى فى حالة الهبوط جرب ema 23 high وفى حالة الصعود جرب ema 23 low وادعيلى  الاسترالى جرب ايضا فى حالة الهبوط ema 21 high وفى حالة الصعود جرب ema 21 low   ارجو ان تكون وجهة نظرى وصلت ومستنى طبق المكرونة منك

 ياسلام عليك يا استاذ والله نور على نور والف شكر على مجهودك ووقت الذي تبذله من اجل ان نعلم 
ولكن لي طلب بسيط هل ممكن ان اعرف الفريم المستخدم ام تقصد هذه الاعدادت ايضا مثل شغلنا القديم على الباوند على فريم 4ساعات؟
ولك الف الف شكر والله ينور دربك انشاء الله

----------


## mohd_alharthy

*سلام* *سمير صيام 
اخونا و حبيبنا ممكن تحديث لجميع التطويرات على الاستراتيجية يعني اذا ممكن 
تقوم بإضافة التحديثات في المشاركة الاولي ( لكي تكون شامل ومحدثة )
 او ان تخصص مشاركة جديدة مع منع اية ردود عليها ليسهل علينا الاعتماد عليها*

----------


## وليد الحلو

> *سلام* *سمير صيام 
> اخونا و حبيبنا ممكن تحديث لجميع التطويرات على الاستراتيجية يعني اذا ممكن 
> تقوم بإضافة التحديثات في المشاركة الاولي ( لكي تكون شامل ومحدثة )
>  او ان تخصص مشاركة جديدة مع منع اية ردود عليها ليسهل علينا الاعتماد عليها*

 
السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته  
انا برضوا كنت داخل اشوف وصلتوا لفين  
يا ريت يا ابو سمرة تقولنا على اخر التطورات   
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## ماجد كو

اخي العزيز وليد والاخ العزيز محمد لا اعتقد وجود تطوير في الطريقه هي نفس الطريقه في اول الصفحة ولكن كان هناك نقاش عن موفينجات وافكار جديده . اخي العزيز سمير اشكرك على الرد يعني عمليتي كانت مضبوطه  :Thumb:  تسلملي ياحبيبي وان كنت حابب نعملها فيفتي فيفتي ارسلي ايميلك عشان ارسلك 3دولار بالتمام والكمال   :Yikes3:

----------


## زهير سليم شحادة

الأخ سمير ممكن رأيك بخصوص الباوند . هل سيستمر بالصعود وإلى أين ( بعد الافتتاح اليوم )؟

----------


## وليد الحلو

> اخي العزيز وليد والاخ العزيز محمد لا اعتقد وجود تطوير في الطريقه هي نفس الطريقه في اول الصفحة ولكن كان هناك نقاش عن موفينجات وافكار جديده . اخي العزيز سمير اشكرك على الرد يعني عمليتي كانت مضبوطه  تسلملي ياحبيبي وان كنت حابب نعملها فيفتي فيفتي ارسلي ايميلك عشان ارسلك 3دولار بالتمام والكمال

  
مالهم الــ6 دولار نعمه واللى يكفر بيها يعمى  :Regular Smile: 
يا اخى ماجد قاعد ادور على حاجة احشر بيها نفسى فى الموضوع عشان شايف نيتك تقسم السته دولار    
انا فيها لاخفيها  :Yikes3:   
شكرا على الرد اخى ماجد و اجازة سعيدة للجميع   
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## سمير صيام

> ياسلام عليك يا استاذ والله نور على نور والف شكر على مجهودك ووقت الذي تبذله من اجل ان نعلم 
> ولكن لي طلب بسيط هل ممكن ان اعرف الفريم المستخدم ام تقصد هذه الاعدادت ايضا مثل شغلنا القديم على الباوند على فريم 4ساعات؟
> ولك الف الف شكر والله ينور دربك انشاء الله

  

> *سلام* *سمير صيام 
> اخونا و حبيبنا ممكن تحديث لجميع التطويرات على الاستراتيجية يعني اذا ممكن 
> تقوم بإضافة التحديثات في المشاركة الاولي ( لكي تكون شامل ومحدثة )
>  او ان تخصص مشاركة جديدة مع منع اية ردود عليها ليسهل علينا الاعتماد عليها*

  

> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته  
> انا برضوا كنت داخل اشوف وصلتوا لفين  
> يا ريت يا ابو سمرة تقولنا على اخر التطورات   
> ودى و تقديرى

  

> اخي العزيز وليد والاخ العزيز محمد لا اعتقد وجود تطوير في الطريقه هي نفس الطريقه في اول الصفحة ولكن كان هناك نقاش عن موفينجات وافكار جديده . اخي العزيز سمير اشكرك على الرد يعني عمليتي كانت مضبوطه  تسلملي ياحبيبي وان كنت حابب نعملها فيفتي فيفتي ارسلي ايميلك عشان ارسلك 3دولار بالتمام والكمال

 ياهلا بالجميع
بالنسبة للطريقة لايوجد تعديل هى كما هى زى ما ماجد قال لكن هناك موفنجنات تانية لازواج تانية زى الاسترالى والنيوزلندى لكن انا تاركه الان نركز على الباوند والمجنون ولما تقولولى الطريقة ناجحة تماما ومفهومة تماما للجميع نزود ماهو جديد ونتابعه على عملة اخرى فقط للتركيز لا اكتر 
بارك الله فيكم جميعا وسلام ياوليد ولك رسالة فى موضوعك بتاع الموفنج 5 
ربنا يبارك لك فى رزقك يا ماجد ويديم عليك الربح دايما يارب 
تقبلوا  ودى

----------


## سمير صيام

> مالهم الــ6 دولار نعمه واللى يكفر بيها يعمى 
> يا اخى ماجد قاعد ادور على حاجة احشر بيها نفسى فى الموضوع عشان شايف نيتك تقسم السته دولار    
> انا فيها لاخفيها   
> شكرا على الرد اخى ماجد و اجازة سعيدة للجميع   
> ودى و تقديرى

 خد لك دعوة عن ظهر غيب ابرك من الستة دولار زى دعوة مالك ابن دينار

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ سمير ممكن رأيك بخصوص الباوند . هل سيستمر بالصعود وإلى أين ( بعد الافتتاح اليوم )؟

 اهلا استاذ زهير
راى فى الباوند موجود على الرابط التالى هيفيدك النقاش فيه ان شاء الله https://forum.arabictrader.com/t33175.html

----------


## بشير

> ياهلا بالجميع  بالنسبة للطريقة لايوجد تعديل هى كما هى زى ما ماجد قال لكن هناك موفنجنات تانية لازواج تانية زى الاسترالى والنيوزلندى لكن انا تاركه الان نركز على الباوند والمجنون ولما تقولولى الطريقة ناجحة تماما ومفهومة تماما للجميع نزود ماهو جديد ونتابعه على عملة اخرى فقط للتركيز لا اكتر  بارك الله فيكم جميعا وسلام ياوليد ولك رسالة فى موضوعك بتاع الموفنج 5  ربنا يبارك لك فى رزقك يا ماجد ويديم عليك الربح دايما يارب  تقبلوا ودى

 أنا اشد على يديك وعين العقل وبعيدا عن التشتت

----------


## ماجد كو

اهلا حبيبي وليد  يعني نقسمها على ثلاثه يبقى كل واحد نصيبه كام  :Nono: 2 دولار بالتمام والكمال ، هاها طبعا بنهزر وهي نعمه والحمد لله اكرمنا الله تعالى بها ، ويارب ترزق الحبيب سمير الملايين وندعوله بالخير والعافيه ، طبعا مثل ما انتو شايفين الفرص قليله والاهم معرفة استخدام الطريقه جيدا وتسلممممممممممممممممون

----------


## stop

> ان شاء الله اليوم هقدم طريقة بسيطة جدا وسهلة جدا ومش عايز حد بيقولى انه بيخسر  صحيح السوق فيه خسرانين كتير لكن انا شخصيا مقتنع بغير ذلك  انا مقتنع ان الطرق كلها بتكسب واحنا اللى مش عارفين والدليل الطريقة اللى هحطها تمشى مع الخبير وتمشى مع اللى لسه داخل الفوركس امبارح طبعا ارحب باى تطوير هنشوف انه ضرورى ونرحب بالنقد للطريقة مادام نقد موضوعى وليس نقد لمجرد النقد  عموما الطريقة بسيطة جدا العملة الباوند دولار الفريم الاربع ساعات المؤشرات RSI 14 + موفنج EMA 55   الدخول شراء كسر موفنج 55 صعودا بموافقة RSI انه يكون فوق 50   الدخول بيع  كسر موفنج 55 هبوطا بموافقة RSI انه يكون تحت 50  معدل الطريقة 1 للخسارة : 3 للربح الهدف 180 نقطة والخسارة 50-60 نقطة  النتيجة المحققة من اول يناير الى اليوم 1475 نقطة بمعدل 250 نقطة شهرى كعقد واحد طبعا  الصور فى المرفقات  واى استفسارات انا جاهز للرد عليها غدا ان شاء الله وان كان الموضوع سهل لا يحتاج شئ   الباوند ين الفريم الاربع ساعات المؤشرات RSI 14 + موفنج EMA 50 + SHIFT 25  الدخول شراء كسر موفنج 50 صعودا بموافقة RSI انه يكون فوق 50   الدخول بيع  كسر موفنج 50 هبوطا بموافقة RSI انه يكون تحت 50  معدل الطريقة 1 للخسارة : 3 للربح الهدف 300 نقطة والخسارة 100 نقطة

  
السلام عليكم ..
الاخ سمير بارك الله فيك .
هل طرأ اي تعديل او اضافة على الطريقة اعلاه ...؟
وجزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ..
> الاخ سمير بارك الله فيك .
> هل طرأ اي تعديل او اضافة على الطريقة اعلاه ...؟
> وجزاك الله خيرا.

 وعليكم السلام
لا تعديل على المشاركة الاولى ولو حصل تعديل سيتم فى اول مشاركة ويتم التنبيه على ذلك

----------


## stop

> وعليكم السلام  لا تعديل على المشاركة الاولى ولو حصل تعديل سيتم فى اول مشاركة ويتم التنبيه على ذلك

 جزاك الله خيرا اخي سمير .
ياليت ترفق التمبلت للباوند دولار وايضا للمجنون .
لاني لم اجده في الصفحة الاولى .
وجزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## وليد الحلو

> خد لك دعوة عن ظهر غيب ابرك من الستة دولار زى دعوة مالك ابن دينار

 * 
يا سلام لو تكون عملتها و دعيت  
هحبك أكتر ما انا بحبك  
ودى و تقديرى*

----------


## وليد الحلو

> اهلا حبيبي وليد  يعني نقسمها على ثلاثه يبقى كل واحد نصيبه كام 2 دولار بالتمام والكمال ، هاها طبعا بنهزر وهي نعمه والحمد لله اكرمنا الله تعالى بها ، ويارب ترزق الحبيب سمير الملايين وندعوله بالخير والعافيه ، طبعا مثل ما انتو شايفين الفرص قليله والاهم معرفة استخدام الطريقه جيدا وتسلممممممممممممممممون

 *
حبيبى ماجد ليك وحشه و الله 
واضح جدا يا غالى عشقك لاستراتيجيات الموفينج فأنا اتذكر انا  كنت ملتزم بتوليفه موفينج ثلاثية يا ترى اخبارك معاها ايه الان  
ودى و تقديرى يا غالى*

----------


## سمير صيام

> جزاك الله خيرا اخي سمير .
> ياليت ترفق التمبلت للباوند دولار وايضا للمجنون .
> لاني لم اجده في الصفحة الاولى .
> وجزاك الله خيرا.

 جزاك الله مثله
حاضر هحط التمبلت فى اول مشاركة  همسة "التوقيع غير مناسب خالص"

----------


## stop

> جزاك الله مثله  حاضر هحط التمبلت فى اول مشاركة  همسة "التوقيع غير مناسب خالص"

 جزاك الله خير اخوي سمير وفي انتظار الملف.
همسة " تم التعديل و جزاك الله خير"

----------


## سمير صيام

> جزاك الله خير اخوي سمير وفي انتظار الملف.
> همسة " تم التعديل و جزاك الله خير"

 جزاك الله مثله 
تم اضافة التمبت الى المشاركة التانية  
تقبل ودى

----------


## مصطفى محمد صالح

بص بقى يا ابو سمرة
اولا اخوك تعبان مع المواضيع دى التمبليت والمرفقات والذى منة
خدونى ولاد الحرام على خوانة طبعا انت عاوز تعرف ولاد الحرام هما بتوع e money power
قالوا لى بتعرف تمسك الماوس قولت نعم بسيطة ادخل يا حاج على الدورة وحتبقى مضارب
انا كمان العيال فى kg
يعنى مش ععرف استعين بيهم فى حاجة  عاوز اعرف واتعلم قولى واحدة واحدة اة البرامج المطلوبة على سطح المكتب ارواح فان واجى من نان لان كل يوم بشوف مدى جهلى
وكمان عاوز اقولك على حاجة انا ساكن فى الصحراء يعنى لا جانبة نت ولا حد بينزل ويندوز يعنى قول على الطلبات مرة واحد
والله المستعانة

----------


## aboali

بسم الله ما شاء الله  
على هذه الطريقه الرائعه محققه حتى الان100 نقطه
شكرا يا استاذ سمير

----------


## aboali

100 على المجنون 
200على الباوند

----------


## بشير

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الاسبوع التجريبي على الفريمات الصغيرة تم الكسر والاغلاق تحت خط الخمسين على اليوروين فريم ربع ساعة

----------


## بشير

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسبوع التجريبي على الفريمات الصغيرة  تم الكسر والاغلاق تحت خط الخمسين على اليوروين فريم ربع ساعة

 هذه اول فرصة وقد عكست ولو كان الاستوب عشرين نقطة لضرب ولكن عندي ملاحظة على هذه الفرصة انه تم كسر من متوسط 25 ومتوافق مع الارس اي تحت الخمسين وحققت 35 نقطة فلو كان هدفنا عشرين نقطة كان جيد سنتابع فرص اليوم

----------


## سمير صيام

> بص بقى يا ابو سمرة
> اولا اخوك تعبان مع المواضيع دى التمبليت والمرفقات والذى منة
> خدونى ولاد الحرام على خوانة طبعا انت عاوز تعرف ولاد الحرام هما بتوع e money power
> قالوا لى بتعرف تمسك الماوس قولت نعم بسيطة ادخل يا حاج على الدورة وحتبقى مضارب
> انا كمان العيال فى kg
> يعنى مش ععرف استعين بيهم فى حاجة  عاوز اعرف واتعلم قولى واحدة واحدة اة البرامج المطلوبة على سطح المكتب ارواح فان واجى من نان لان كل يوم بشوف مدى جهلى
> وكمان عاوز اقولك على حاجة انا ساكن فى الصحراء يعنى لا جانبة نت ولا حد بينزل ويندوز يعنى قول على الطلبات مرة واحد
> والله المستعانة

 يا هلا اخى مصطفى ياريت تكلمنى على الخاص ونتكلم بالتليفون مع بعض وان شاء الله تضبط الامور معاك

----------


## سمير صيام

> بسم الله ما شاء الله  
> على هذه الطريقه الرائعه محققه حتى الان100 نقطه
> شكرا يا استاذ سمير

  

> 100 على المجنون 
> 200على الباوند

 مبروك عليك الربح يا ابو على وان شاء الله ارباح دايما

----------


## سمير صيام

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الاسبوع التجريبي على الفريمات الصغيرة تم الكسر والاغلاق تحت خط الخمسين على اليوروين فريم ربع ساعة

  

> هذه اول فرصة وقد عكست ولو كان الاستوب عشرين نقطة لضرب ولكن عندي ملاحظة على هذه الفرصة انه تم كسر من متوسط 25 ومتوافق مع الارس اي تحت الخمسين وحققت 35 نقطة فلو كان هدفنا عشرين نقطة كان جيد سنتابع فرص اليوم

 انت صغرت الفريم قوى كده ليه خليك نص ساعة على الاقل وخد لك 20-30 نقطة كفاية 
ولو المجنون شوف على الساعة حقق قد ايه اكتر من 500 نقطة يعنى حققت هدفك وزيادتين كمان 
تقبل ودى وان شاء الله ارباح دايما

----------


## بشير

> انت صغرت الفريم قوى كده ليه خليك نص ساعة على الاقل وخد لك 20-30 نقطة كفاية   ولو المجنون شوف على الساعة حقق قد ايه اكتر من 500 نقطة يعنى حققت هدفك وزيادتين كمان  تقبل ودى وان شاء الله ارباح دايما

 اخوي سمير هل يشترط تقاطع 25مع خمسين في المجنون؟ واذا كان لا فممكن توضيح وظيفة المتوسطين؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخوي سمير هل يشترط تقاطع 25مع خمسين في المجنون؟ واذا كان لا فممكن توضيح وظيفة المتوسطين؟

 شكلك اتلخبطت يا بشير
هو موفنج واحد فقط اعدادته 50 مع ازاحة 25 او ريح نفسك ونزل التمبلت اللى فى اول صفحة وحطه وانت تفهم قصدى 
شوف الصورة 
تقبل ودى

----------


## بشير

فعلا انا لخبطت وشكرا لتنبيهك بالنسبة لفريم الربع ساعة انا حبيت يكون تحت التجربة يمكن الله بجعل لينا فيه باب رزق رزقنا الله واياك

----------


## سمير صيام

> فعلا انا لخبطت وشكرا لتنبيهك بالنسبة لفريم الربع ساعة انا حبيت يكون تحت التجربة يمكن الله بجعل لينا فيه باب رزق رزقنا الله واياك

 تمام كده 
جرب برضه على الربع بنفس الاعدادت وان شاء الله خير 
تقبل ودى

----------


## mohd_alharthy

اخوتي ما رأيكم بعمل اكسبيرت خاص بهذه الإستراتيجية

----------


## 4x1y

استاذ سمير ماهي احسن طريقة للتعامل مع النيوزيلاندي؟
ربنا يرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخوتي ما رأيكم بعمل اكسبيرت خاص بهذه الإستراتيجية

 اهلا بيك اخى محمد
بالنسبة للاكسبيرت الاخ ابو ايمن المصرى عمل واحد فى اول الموضوع هراجع هو فى اى مشاركة واضعه ايضا فى الصفحة الاولى لمن اراد استخدامه

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير ماهي احسن طريقة للتعامل مع النيوزيلاندي؟
> ربنا يرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب

 اهلا بك ياغالى
ربنا يرزقنا جميعا
بالنسبة للنيوزلندى هو ema 23 low

----------


## ماجد كو

> *حبيبى ماجد ليك وحشه و الله*  *واضح جدا يا غالى عشقك لاستراتيجيات الموفينج فأنا اتذكر انا كنت ملتزم بتوليفه موفينج ثلاثية يا ترى اخبارك معاها ايه الان*    *ودى و تقديرى يا غالى*

 هلا بالحبيب وليد وانته كذلك لك وحشه ، نعم لازلت احاول فيها واجربها ديمو والفضل لله ثم لك فيها هي طبعا 18-28 مع استخدام الموفينج 200 للتأكيد الفريم الاساسي الاربع ساعات والفرعي اللي لازم نشوف عليه الديلي بس لسه محتاجه ممارسه اكثر لمعرفة نتائجها وتسلم يالغالي .

----------


## بشير

تم الكسر لليورو ين على النصف ساعة

----------


## بشير

الاخبار الان https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=3769

----------


## بشير

الافتتاح تحت المتوسط

----------


## سمير صيام

> الافتتاح تحت المتوسط

 انا براقب المجنون ولو اكمل نزوله هيفتح تحت المتوسط ومتوافق مع كسر الترند على الساعة

----------


## Alshourbagy

أخي سمير..في اعدادات الموفينج التي ذكرتها للنيوزيلاندي ولللأسترالي...هل من الأفضل العمل علي كسر شمعة الساعة أم الأربع ساعات؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير..في اعدادات الموفينج التي ذكرتها للنيوزيلاندي ولللأسترالي...هل من الأفضل العمل علي كسر شمعة الساعة أم الأربع ساعات؟

 4 ساعات ان شاء الله 
بس طبعا الموضوع تحت التجربة

----------


## stop

السلام عليكم ..
اخي سمير النيوزلندي دولار هل اعداداته هي الاتي : هو ema 23 low  على الاربع ساعات .. وماذا عن  النيوزلندي ين والاسترالي نيوزلندي ؟ هل لها نفس الاعدادات ؟ وجزاك الله خير .

----------


## mohd_alharthy

> انا براقب المجنون ولو اكمل نزوله هيفتح تحت المتوسط ومتوافق مع كسر الترند على الساعة

 بحسب المشاركة الاولى لعملة الباوند دولار الفريم الاربع ساعات
المؤشرات RSI 14 + موفنج EMA 55 
الدخول  الباوند ين  الفريم الاربع ساعات
المؤشرات RSI 14 + موفنج EMA 50 + SHIFT 25   حبيبنا يا سمير لم اكن اعرف  بإمكانية العمل على اطار الساعةولم اكن اعرف توافق استراتيجية موفنج 55 مع اليورو ين (هل هذا هو المجنون لماذا سمي هكذا)لدي طلب و ارجو ان لا اكون ثقيل اولا 
هل لي ان اعرف اذا كنتم تعتمدون علي الاستراتيجية في اية ازواج اخرى بالإطارات الزمنية المناسبة مع الاعدادات المتوافقة ياريت تنظاف اي معلومات في المشاركة الأولى (كونها مرجع ثابت و محدث)  والاشارة اذا كان الاعتماد نهائي او اعدادات تحت التجربة لتعم الفائدة ونشارك في التجارب اخيرا
واطلب من الاخوةالخبراء في البرمجة بعمل اكسبيرت خاص بهذه الاستراتيجية لما لها من امكانيات كبيرة فهي بالفعل تستحق الكثير  بارك الله فيك اخونا الكبير سمير صيام ان شاء الله يكون دخولك  من باب الريان ونحن من وراءك

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ..
> اخي سمير النيوزلندي دولار هل اعداداته هي الاتي : هو ema 23 low  على الاربع ساعات .. وماذا عن  النيوزلندي ين والاسترالي نيوزلندي ؟ هل لها نفس الاعدادات ؟ وجزاك الله خير .

 وعليكم السلام
الاعدادت صحيحة للنيوزلندى دولار فقط على الاربع ساعات اما النيوزلندى ين والاسترالى نيوزلندى لم نجرب عليه
ملاحظة انا بجربها لسه فى حالة الموفنج تحت السعر يكون low  وفى حالة البيع يكون high

----------


## سمير صيام

> بحسب المشاركة الاولى لعملة الباوند دولار الفريم الاربع ساعات
> المؤشرات RSI 14 + موفنج EMA 55 
> الدخول  الباوند ين  الفريم الاربع ساعات
> المؤشرات RSI 14 + موفنج EMA 50 + SHIFT 25   حبيبنا يا سمير لم اكن اعرف بإمكانية العمل على اطار الساعةولم اكن اعرف توافق استراتيجية موفنج 55 مع اليورو ين (هل هذا هو المجنون لماذا سمي هكذا)لدي طلب و ارجو ان لا اكون ثقيل اولا 
> هل لي ان اعرف اذا كنتم تعتمدون علي الاستراتيجية في اية ازواج اخرى بالإطارات الزمنية المناسبة مع الاعدادات المتوافقة ياريت تنظاف اي معلومات في المشاركة الأولى (كونها مرجع ثابت و محدث)  والاشارة اذا كان الاعتماد نهائي او اعدادات تحت التجربة لتعم الفائدة ونشارك في التجارب اخيرا
> واطلب من الاخوةالخبراء في البرمجة بعمل اكسبيرت خاص بهذه الاستراتيجية لما لها من امكانيات كبيرة فهي بالفعل تستحق الكثير  بارك الله فيك اخونا الكبير سمير صيام ان شاء الله يكون دخولك  من باب الريان ونحن من وراءك

 بالنسبة للمجنون اللى هو باوند ين
الشغل 4 ساعات ويمكن العمل على الفريمات الاصفر مثل الساعة والنصف ساعة
بالنسبة لليورو ين الاخ بشير بيجرب فقط عليه ولن نعتمده الا بعد نجاح التجارب عليه 
بالنسبة للازواج كما قلنا باوند دولار و باوند ين 
الاكسبيرت للباوند دولار موجود فى المشاركة التانية للموضوع 
وان شاء الله اى تغييرات ستكون موجودة فى اول مشاركة 
تقبل ودى

----------


## mohd_alharthy

> بالنسبة للمجنون اللى هو باوند ين
> الشغل 4 ساعات ويمكن العمل على الفريمات الاصفر مثل الساعة والنصف ساعة
> بالنسبة لليورو ين الاخ بشير بيجرب فقط عليه ولن نعتمده الا بعد نجاح التجارب عليه 
> بالنسبة للازواج كما قلنا باوند دولار و باوند ين 
> الاكسبيرت للباوند دولار موجود فى المشاركة التانية للموضوع 
> وان شاء الله اى تغييرات ستكون موجودة فى اول مشاركة 
> تقبل ودى

 بارك الله فيك والى الامام

----------


## stop

> حالة الموفنج تحت السعر يكون low وفى حالة البيع يكون high

 ياليت التوضيح .
واسفين على كثرة الاسئلة  :Icon31:

----------


## سمير صيام

> ياليت التوضيح .
> واسفين على كثرة الاسئلة

 هو ياغالى اعدادته ema 23 low  ده الاصلية وموضوع الهاى واللو تحت التجربة خليك الان فى الاصل ولما نعمله باك تست نبقى نعتمده وحاليا تركيزنا على الباوند دولار والباوند ين  
تقبل ودى

----------


## stop

> هو ياغالى اعدادته ema 23 low ده الاصلية وموضوع الهاى واللو تحت التجربة خليك الان فى الاصل ولما نعمله باك تست نبقى نعتمده وحاليا تركيزنا على الباوند دولار والباوند ين   تقبل ودى

 الف شكر اخي سمير .

----------


## voodoo

استاذ سمير هل اذا تم اغلاق الشمعه الحاليه تحت خط 50 وافتتاح شمعه جديده  مع تقاطع خطى 9 , 30  واتجاه RSI لاسفل  تكون اكتملت جميع الشروط

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير هل اذا تم اغلاق الشمعه الحاليه تحت خط 50 وافتتاح شمعه جديده  مع تقاطع خطى 9 , 30  واتجاه RSI لاسفل  تكون اكتملت جميع الشروط

 اخى الكريم
هذا موفنج 50 ونحن نستخدم موفنج 50 ازاحة 25 
على الساعة لم يتقاطع وعلى النصف ساعة تقاطع ودخلت بيع 
تقبل ودى

----------


## voodoo

تم التعديل  ولكنى قمت بالدخول من 233.48  كلام سليم استاذ سمير تسلم لينا يا غالى

----------


## stop

اخي العزيز سمير ..
الباوند ين هل نستخدمه على الاربع ام على الساعة؟!

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي العزيز سمير ..
> الباوند ين هل نستخدمه على الاربع ام على الساعة؟!

 المعتمد على الاربع ساعات وعلى الساعة او النصف للصفقات السريعة  
تقبل ودى

----------


## stop

> المعتمد على الاربع ساعات وعلى الساعة او النصف للصفقات السريعة   تقبل ودى

 الف شكر اخي سمير

----------


## hussain2007

:Yikes3:  :Yikes3: فرصة فرصة  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  
على مجنون بيع  :Yikes3:  لا تفوتكم  :Drive1:    
بس خلينا نراقبة شوي  :Thumb:  افضل لين يضرب الموفينج

----------


## سمير صيام

> فرصة فرصة  
> على مجنون بيع  لا تفوتكم    
> بس خلينا نراقبة شوي  افضل لين يضرب الموفينج

 ان شاء الله ولمن دخل مع النص ساعة زمانه مش محتاج الاربع ساعات

----------


## hussain2007

أخوي سمير (( يعني انتو طبقو الموفيج حتى على نصف ساعه  :Compress: ))؟؟؟ 
يعني راحت علي  :Doh: ... كان انا معاكم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخوي سمير (( يعني انتو طبقو الموفيج حتى على نصف ساعه ))؟؟؟ 
> يعني راحت علي ... كان انا معاكم

 الفرص لا تروح ما اكتر الفرص ان شاء الله دايما معانا

----------


## mohd_alharthy

فرصة حارة علي البوند دولار (وشيكة) بإنتظار تأكيد الابع ساعات

----------


## سمير صيام

> فرصة حارة علي البوند دولار (وشيكة) بإنتظار تأكيد الابع ساعات

 اهلا بيك اخ محمد 
احنا الشارت المعتمد عندنا هو ال تريد وعلى ال تريد لسه لم يحصل التقاطع لكن ان شاء الله هيحصل النهاردة 
تقبل ودى

----------


## [email protected]

وفرصه قريبه على شارت الاربع ساعات للمجنون  :013:

----------


## mohd_alharthy

> اهلا بيك اخ محمد 
> احنا الشارت المعتمد عندنا هو ال تريد وعلى ال تريد لسه لم يحصل التقاطع لكن ان شاء الله هيحصل النهاردة 
> تقبل ودى

 ممكن اعرف الفرق بين ميتا تريدر و التريد (وهل من الافضل استخدام التريد)
نورني الله ينور عليك

----------


## WINNER

أخي سمير أسعد الله أوقاتك
ماهي رؤيتك على البوند لو تكرمت؟

----------


## yafrahnet

سلام الله عليكم شباب
ماهو الجديد بالنسبة للمجنون

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن اعرف الفرق بين ميتا تريدر و التريد (وهل من الافضل استخدام التريد)
> نورني الله ينور عليك

 معلش انا نمت بعد المشاركة بتاعتى 
ال تريد هو الافضل من حيث الاغلاقات اليومية والاربع ساعات

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير أسعد الله أوقاتك
> ماهي رؤيتك على البوند لو تكرمت؟

 منتظرين اختراق موفنج 55 للبيع وكما ترى على الشارت هو ارتد منه

----------


## سمير صيام

> سلام اله عليكم شباب
> ماهو الجديد بالنسبة للمجنون

 اان شخصيا بعد بعد اختراق الموفنج وحققت الربح منه وممكن فى حالة كسر الدعم الحالى 231.45 البيع مع كسرها

----------


## yafrahnet

كيف استطيع تحميل التريد

----------


## سمير صيام

> كيف استطيع تحميل التريد

 من هذا الرابط http://www.altrade.co.uk

----------


## yafrahnet

> اان شخصيا بعد بعد اختراق الموفنج وحققت الربح منه وممكن فى حالة كسر الدعم الحالى 231.45 البيع مع كسرها

  جزاك الله كل خير على المعلومة انا الأن بايع 
ياريت تقولي الزاي أحدد نقطة الدخول و الخروج عند استعمالي لاستراتيجية كوفينج 55
لو سمحت

----------


## رذاذ المطر

> كيف استطيع تحميل التريد

 السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته
تفضل يا اخي الكريم هذا الرابط به كل ما تحتاجه من برامج
اتمنا لك التوفيق https://forum.arabictrader.com/t5740.html

----------


## yafrahnet

> من هذا الرابط http://www.altrade.co.uk

 الله يجزيك كل خير إكسبريس في الرد والله ادهشتني .
شكرا لك منور المنتدى بطلعتك وبتنسيقك للموضوع واصل أخي

----------


## سمير صيام

> جزاك الله كل خير على المعلومة انا الأن بايع 
> ياريت تقولي الزاي أحدد نقطة الدخول و الخروج عند استعمالي لاستراتيجية كوفينج 55
> لو سمحت

 الشروط موجودة فى اول مشاركة من الموضوع اقراها تانى لو فيها شئ مش مفهوم احنا جاهزين بالرد 
تقبل ودى

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته
> تفضل يا اخي الكريم هذا الرابط به كل ما تحتاجه من برامج
> اتمنا لك التوفيق https://forum.arabictrader.com/t5740.html

 بارك الله فيك اخى العبدلى

----------


## انس منصور

اخي سمير هل تنصح بالبيع على الكيبيل من هنا مع ستوب لوز قريب

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير هل تنصح بالبيع على الكيبيل من هنا مع ستوب لوز قريب

 هننتظر تحقق الشروط اما اذا كنت تقصد عموما فالبيع كان من بدرى 
تقبل ودى

----------


## yafrahnet

الدخول شراء
كسر موفنج 55 صعودا بموافقة RSI انه يكون فوق 50    الدخول بيع 
كسر موفنج 55 هبوطا بموافقة RSI انه يكون تحت  50
أنا أقصد الدخول على العملة لأما بتتحقق الشروط أدخل مباشرة ولا أحسب عدد معين من النقاط ومن ثم ادخل في الصفقة و كيف أحدد نقطة الخروج أي ألهدف .أتمنى أنك استوعبت قصدي

----------


## سمير صيام

> الدخول شراء
> كسر موفنج 55 صعودا بموافقة RSI انه يكون فوق 50    الدخول بيع 
> كسر موفنج 55 هبوطا بموافقة RSI انه يكون تحت  50
> أنا أقصد الدخول على العملة لأما بتتحقق الشروط أدخل مباشرة ولا أحسب عدد معين من النقاط ومن ثم ادخل في الصفقة و كيف أحدد نقطة الخروج أي ألهدف .أتمنى أنك استوعبت قصدي

 الدخول مباشرة بعد اغلاق شمعة الكسر
والاهداف  60 - 120 -180  يعنى 3 مستويات كل مستوى 60 نقطة

----------


## yafrahnet

> الدخول مباشرة بعد اغلاق شمعة الكسر
> والاهداف  60 - 120 -180  يعنى 3 مستويات كل مستوى 60 نقطة

 شكرا لك أخي حياك الله .الأن اتوضحت لي الصورة.

----------


## aboali

مراقبه هذه الفرصه على المجنون فى حاله اغلاق الشمعه الحاليه على نفس الوضع تكون فرصه جميله باقى ساعه على الاغلاق ارجو المتابعه

----------


## سمير صيام

> مراقبه هذه الفرصه على المجنون فى حاله اغلاق الشمعه الحاليه على نفس الوضع تكون فرصه جميله باقى ساعه على الاغلاق ارجو المتابعه

 فى الانتظار ان شاء الله وان كان على الساعة او النص ايضا ممتاز

----------


## yafrahnet

> *أخي الحبيب سمير، نعم فهمت الآن لماذا خرجنا 
> طيب تفضل الاكسبرت بالمرفقات، أتمنى أن يكون دقيقًا 
> الاكسبرت فيه تحديد الهدف والستوب والتريلنج ستوب، وفيه إمكانية الإغلاق عند التقاطع العكسي، وفيه إمكانية تحديد عدد العقود وإمكانية اختيار إعدادات الموفنج والRSI 
> أرجو تجريبه ومقارنته بالنتائج اليدوية، أنا الصراحة عندي يأس من وجود اكسبرت ناجح!! رغم أني برمجته بدقة كما أظن!*

 
ممكن توضيح لهذا الاكسبريت ممكن شرح طريقة عمله وكيف يمكن أن أستفيد منه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن توضيح لهذا الاكسبريت ممكن شرح طريقة عمله وكيف يمكن أن أستفيد منه؟؟؟؟؟

 اولا تضع الاكسبيرت داخل المجلد C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts وتعيد تشغيل البرنامج 
ثانيا تفتح شارت الاربع ساعات للباوند دولار 
ثالثا تضع الاكسبيرت على الشارت مع اختيار خاصية allow live trading  من خصائص الاكسبيرت 
رابعا هو لما يلاقى فرصة سيفتح الصفقة مباشرة 
تقبل ودى

----------


## hadi75m

> اولا تضع الاكسبيرت داخل المجلد C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts وتعيد تشغيل البرنامج  ثانيا تفتح شارت الاربع ساعات للباوند دولار  ثالثا تضع الاكسبيرت على الشارت مع اختيار خاصية allow live trading من خصائص الاكسبيرت  رابعا هو لما يلاقى فرصة سيفتح الصفقة مباشرة  تقبل ودى

 حاج / سمير  هل تم عمل اكسبيرت  اذا لا  عندى اكسبيرت ولكن على فريم 15 دقيقه  لو احد الاخوه المبرمجين يعدله الى 4 ساعات يكون شئ ممتاز كام يوم مظنش  ماشى ياعم

----------


## سمير صيام

> حاج / سمير  هل تم عمل اكسبيرت  اذا لا  عندى اكسبيرت ولكن على فريم 15 دقيقه  لو احد الاخوه المبرمجين يعدله الى 4 ساعات يكون شئ ممتاز كام يوم مظنش  ماشى ياعم

 الاخ ابو ايمن المصرى عمل اكسبيرت له وواضعه انا فى المشاركة التانية للباوند على الاربع ساعات

----------


## yafrahnet

تسلم أخي على المعلومات القيمة .
ممكن تقيم لي الصورة ده وهل التحليل اللي عملت انطلاقا من استرتيجيتك moving55
وهل هي  صحيحة أم فيها أخطاء

----------


## mercury_man

> *أخي الحبيب سمير، نعم فهمت الآن لماذا خرجنا*  *طيب تفضل الاكسبرت بالمرفقات، أتمنى أن يكون دقيقًا*  *الاكسبرت فيه تحديد الهدف والستوب والتريلنج ستوب، وفيه إمكانية الإغلاق عند التقاطع العكسي، وفيه إمكانية تحديد عدد العقود وإمكانية اختيار إعدادات الموفنج والRSI*   *أرجو تجريبه ومقارنته بالنتائج اليدوية، أنا الصراحة عندي يأس من وجود اكسبرت ناجح!! رغم أني برمجته بدقة كما أظن!*

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  حبيت أستفسر هل هذا الاكسبيرت الموجود في المشاركة أعلاه يمثل فعلا طريقة الموفنج 55 يعني هل قام أحد بتجربته , وهل يمكنني الاعتماد عليه كبديل عن طريقة الموفنج 55

----------


## سمير صيام

> تسلم أخي على المعلومات القيمة .
> ممكن تقيم لي الصورة ده وهل التحليل اللي عملت انطلاقا نا استرتيجيتكم صحيح أم فيها اخطاء

 احنا يا اخى
نستخدم الباوند دولار والباوند ين

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  حبيت أستفسر هل هذا الاكسبيرت الموجود في المشاركة أعلاه يمثل فعلا طريقة الموفنج 55 يعني هل قام أحد بتجربته , وهل يمكنني الاعتماد عليه كبديل عن طريقة الموفنج 55

 هو مستوفى الشروط للطريقة ويمكنك الاعتماد عليه للباوند دولار

----------


## yafrahnet

يعني  moving55 صالحة بس للباوند دولار والباوند ين :-(

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعني  moving55 صالحة بس للباوند دولار والباوند ين :-(

 الموفنج 55 للباوند ولار
الموفنج 50 ازاحة 25 للباوند ين

----------


## [email protected]

اذا تم اغلاق شمعه الاربع ساعات  للمجنون بعد دقائق يتم الدخول ام ان شمعه الكسر ليموزين

----------


## mercury_man

> الموفنج 55 للباوند ولار  الموفنج 50 ازاحة 25 للباوند ين

 طيب أستاذ سمير مش ممكن جعله يعمل على جميع الأزواج , ولو نعمل قليل من التسامح في نقاط الدخول مثلا .

----------


## سمير صيام

> اذا تم اغلاق شمعه الاربع ساعات  للمجنون بعد دقائق يتم الدخول ام ان شمعه الكسر ليموزين

 الشمعة اغلقت تحت الموفنج 
الدخول من 230.47
الاستوب 231.47
الاهداف 229.47 - 228.47 - 227.47 - 226.47 - 225.47 
خلينا ماشين معاه فى النزول

----------


## [email protected]

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله  :Icon31:

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب أستاذ سمير مش ممكن جعله يعمل على جميع الأزواج , ولو نعمل قليل من التسامح في نقاط الدخول مثلا .

 نشوف اخونا ابو ايمن ان كان يقدر يضبطه للاتنين

----------


## aboali

الصفقه محققه حتى الان 5 نقاط نخرج ولا نستنى شويه

----------


## سمير صيام

> الصفقه محققه حتى الان 5 نقاط نخرج ولا نستنى شويه

  اخرج  :012:   ملحوظة هامة هناك اخبار بعد قليل عن تصويت الفايدة الامريكية وفى حالة التخفيض سترتفع الاسهم ومنها الداوجونز مما يدعم المجنون صعودا

----------


## mercury_man

> نشوف اخونا ابو ايمن ان كان يقدر يضبطه للاتنين

 ممكن أخ سمير تتحملني شويه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الأكسبيرت يفتح على اي شارت ؟؟ هل هو شارت الاربع ساعات كما أعتقد ؟؟؟؟ وعند الدخول للصفقة : هل ندخل بمجرد تحقق الكسر + RSI ام ننتظر أن تغلق الشمعة الحالية وتفتح شمعة جديدة ؟؟؟؟؟ أصل الاكسبيرت المرفق ينتظر حتى نهاية الشمعة الحالية ولا يفتح الصفقة الا بعد افتتاح شمعة جديدة .  ارجو ان لا اكون أثقلت عليك استاذ سمير .

----------


## ماجد كو

دخلت المجنون متاخر  :Ohmy:  بس الهدف ياسمير 300ولا 500؟

----------


## yafrahnet

> اخرج   ملحوظة هامة هناك اخبار بعد قليل عن تصويت الفايدة الامريكية وفى حالة التخفيض سترتفع الاسهم ومنها الداوجونز مما يدعم المجنون صعودا

 يعني إيه صعودا . يعني نقفل الأن الصفقة على خسارة

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن أخ سمير تتحملني شويه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الأكسبيرت يفتح على اي شارت ؟؟ هل هو شارت الاربع ساعات كما أعتقد ؟؟؟؟ وعند الدخول للصفقة : هل ندخل بمجرد تحقق الكسر + RSI ام ننتظر أن تغلق الشمعة الحالية وتفتح شمعة جديدة ؟؟؟؟؟ أصل الاكسبيرت المرفق ينتظر حتى نهاية الشمعة الحالية ولا يفتح الصفقة الا بعد افتتاح شمعة جديدة .  ارجو ان لا اكون أثقلت عليك استاذ سمير .

 تحقق الكسر باغلاق الشمعة فلابد من انتظار شمعة الكسر فمن المفترض الان انه فتح مع افتتاح شمعة الاربع ساعات

----------


## سمير صيام

> دخلت المجنون متاخر  بس الهدف ياسمير 300ولا 500؟

 احنا مخلينيه 300 لكن ده مجنون وممكن يكمل نسيبه ليه لو كمل نكمل معاه

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعني إيه صعودا . يعني نقفل الأن الصفقة على خسارة

 صعودا يعنى محتمل الصفقة تعكس نتيجة الاخبار 
وحلاليا هى مش خسارة الان محققة 15 نقطة
انا قلت الملحوظة لاخذ الحذر

----------


## mercury_man

> تحقق الكسر باغلاق الشمعة فلابد من انتظار شمعة الكسر فمن المفترض الان انه فتح مع افتتاح شمعة الاربع ساعات

 شكرا يا كبير

----------


## yafrahnet

الخبر صدر ولا لسة.التاثير باين ده الزوج في صعود.

----------


## سمير صيام

> الخبر صدر ولا لسة.التاثير باين ده الزوج في صعود.

 الخبر لو ايجابى هيبقى صعود رهيب كمان عشان كده انا حذرت

----------


## yafrahnet

يعني ممكن نقفل ونلعب عكسي ولا أيه رايك

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعني ممكن نقفل ونلعب عكسي ولا أيه رايك

 ننتظر تفاعل السوق عشان نقدر نحدد

----------


## yafrahnet

أسف اخي إن كنت هلكتك بأسئلتي ؟ لو كثرت قولي .مافي مشكلة

----------


## سمير صيام

> أسف اخي إن كنت هلكتك بأسئلتي ؟ لو كثرت قولي .مافي مشكلة

 ولا يهمك ياغالى 
الصفقة فى طريقها ان شاء الله

----------


## yafrahnet

أوكي ياأستاذ سمير انت أستاذي في المجال ده . معك تلميذك عبدالحميد.
بس التقرير لسة مطلعتش نتيجته.

----------


## aboali

الحمدلله
الخبر ليس له تاثير
الصفقه حتى الان35 نقطه

----------


## سمير صيام

> أوكي ياأستاذ سمير انت أستاذي في المجال ده . معك تلميذك عبدالحميد.
> بس التقرير لسة مطلعتش نتيجته.

 اهلا بيك اخى عبد الحميد
التقرير هو مناقشة عن التضخم ورفع الفايدة

----------


## yafrahnet

أتمنى من الله أن تكون نتيجة التقرير سلبية .

----------


## Alshourbagy

ماشية معاكم أخر حلاوه يا بتوع المجنون  :Drive1: .... أصحاب الحسابات الصغيرة اللي مثلي بيتمنولكم طريق السلامة مع شيخ المجانين. 
خلينا مع الباوند /دولار وندعوالله أن يجعل طريقه سالكا لأسفل ولا يعترضه كمين أو اشارة مرور حمراء أو مطب صناعي.

----------


## سمير صيام

> ماشية معاكم أخر حلاوه يا بتوع المجنون .... أصحاب الحسابات الصغيرة اللي مثلي بيتمنولكم طريق السلامة مع شيخ المجانين. 
> خلينا مع الباوند /دولار وندعوالله أن يجعل طريقه سالكا لأسفل ولا يعترضه كمين أو اشارة مرور حمراء أو مطب صناعي.

 ان شاء الله مع كسر الموفنج 55 على الاربع ساعات معاه 38 فايبو ومعاه راس وكتفين على الساعة  
يعنى ان شاء الله بحول الله وقوته 180 نقطة مضمونين وان لم يكن اكتر كمان

----------


## aboali

مبروك علينا اول 
100  نقطه بعد ساعه ونصف فقط

----------


## aboali

وفى انتظار الهدف التانى

----------


## سمير صيام

> مبروك علينا اول 
> 100  نقطه بعد ساعه ونصف فقط

  

> وفى انتظار الهدف التانى

 مبروك تحقيق الهدف الاول وان شاء الله الى الهدف التانى

----------


## aboali

بجد والله يا استاذ سمير  طريقه حلوه ومريحه لاعصاب جدا
بجد بجد
ربنا يبارك فى اولادك

----------


## سمير صيام

> بجد والله يا استاذ سمير  طريقه حلوه ومريحه لاعصاب جدا
> بجد بجد
> ربنا يبارك فى اولادك

 ويبارك فيك يا ابو على 
وربنا يكرمنا دايما

----------


## Alshourbagy

> ان شاء الله مع كسر الموفنج 55 على الاربع ساعات معاه 38 فايبو ومعاه راس وكتفين على الساعة  
> يعنى ان شاء الله بحول الله وقوته 180 نقطة مضمونين وان لم يكن اكتر كمان

 أخي سمير ...أنا بس بمسي عليكم....لم أقصد أي شئ...بارك الله للجميع ورزقهم من حيث لم يحتسبوا وبارك لك واكرمك كما أكرمتنا و علمتنا هذه الطريقة السلسة. 
بالمناسبة ...أنا اليوم جربت اعدادت الموفينج التي أخبرتني بها للنيوزيلاندي...وأربحتني بفضل الله نقاط جيدةولا زالت الصفقة مفتوحة.......بارك الله لك في مالك وأهلك.

----------


## yafrahnet

حلوة اخي سمير.طريقة فيها بساطة سهولة مرونة ليونة .
صدقت اخي حتي اللي ابتدا امبارح ممكن له أن يتعلمها بسهولة.
لكن سبق وسألتك هل هي صالحة لباقي الأزواج من غير باوند دولار أو باوند ين.

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير ...أنا بس بمسي عليكم....لم أقصد أي شئ...بارك الله للجميع ورزقهم من حيث لم يحتسبوا وبارك لك واكرمك كما أكرمتنا و علمتنا هذه الطريقة السلسة. 
> بالمناسبة ...أنا اليوم جربت اعدادت الموفينج التي أخبرتني بها للنيوزيلاندي...وأربحتني بفضل الله نقاط جيدةولا زالت الصفقة مفتوحة.......بارك الله لك في مالك وأهلك.

 ولا انا ياغالى اقصد حاجة انا كل قصدى انه ان شاء الله فى فرصة الباوند تقدر تدخل عليها وتعوض الفرصة اللى فاتتك
ومبروك عليك ربح النيوزلندى

----------


## سمير صيام

> حلوة اخي سمير.طريقة فيها بساطة سهولة مرونة ليونة .
> صدقت اخي حتي اللي ابتدا امبارح ممكن له أن يتعلمها بسهولة.
> لكن سبق وسألتك هل هي صالحة لباقي الأزواج من غير باوند دولار أو باوند ين.

 باوند دولار وباوند ين كفاية مش محتاجين اكتر من كده

----------


## stop

السلام عليكم .
استاذ سمير هل ننتظر الان اغلاق شمعة الاربع الحالية او التي تليها  تحت الخط 55  في الباوند دولار  حتى ندخل الصفقة ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم .
> استاذ سمير هل ننتظر الان اغلاق شمعة الاربع الحالية او التي تليها  تحت الخط 55  في الباوند دولار  حتى ندخل الصفقة ؟

 ننتظر الكسر ولسه لم يكسر

----------


## سمير صيام

استعدوا للبيع مع افتتاح اليوم

----------


## Alshourbagy

تم الكسر وننتظر الاغلاق تحته بمشيئة الله

----------


## عادل22

بارك الله فيك أستاد سمير 
ستكون صفقة موفقة أن شاء الله
كسر  فايبو 38.2  مع كسر  خط  الموفينج   مع كسر  الترند على الاربعة ساعات
موفقين أن شاء الله

----------


## aboali

تحقق الهدف الثانى
ولله الحمد

----------


## سمير صيام

> بارك الله فيك أستاد سمير 
> ستكون صفقة موفقة أن شاء الله
> كسر  فايبو 38.2  مع كسر  خط  الموفينج   مع كسر  الترند على الاربعة ساعات
> موفقين أن شاء الله

 وبارك الله فيك 
ان شاء الله بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## MoOoDy

> استعدوا للبيع مع افتتاح اليوم

 إيه اللي بتتكلم عنه يا أ. سمير؟

----------


## نـزار محمد

السعر الان للباوند دولار 2.0009 .. الساعة 11:40 مساء.. 
السعر لم يغلق بعد.. هل نبدا البيع.. 
أخي سمير انتظر الرد

----------


## سمير صيام

> إيه اللي بتتكلم عنه يا أ. سمير؟

  

> السعر الان للباوند دولار 2.0009 .. الساعة 11:40 مساء.. 
> السعر لم يغلق بعد.. هل نبدا البيع.. 
> أخي سمير انتظر الرد

 بيع الباوند دولار مع الاغلاق اليوم لو ظل تحت الموفنج 55

----------


## عادل22

الدخول بعد أغلاق الشمعة الحالية

----------


## نـزار محمد

> بيع الباوند دولار مع الاغلاق اليوم لو ظل تحت الموفنج 55

 تسلموا ...وجزاك الله خيرا
  عفوا لدي سؤال .. هل اغلاق اليوم بأغلاق ساعة 4 ساعات أي الساعة 12:00 بتوقيت السعودية .. او الساعة 3 صباحا بتوقيت جرينتش..؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aboali

اغلاق شمعة الاربعه ساعات
والاغلاق اليومى 
بعد 10 دقائق من الان

----------


## سمير صيام

> تسلموا ...وجزاك الله خيرا
>   عفوا لدي سؤال .. هل اغلاق اليوم بأغلاق ساعة 4 ساعات أي الساعة 12:00 بتوقيت السعودية .. او الساعة 3 صباحا بتوقيت جرينتش..؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 12 بتوقيت مصر والسعودية وهو التوقيت لافكسول وال تريد 
يعنى بعد 5 دقائق من الان

----------


## *MaLaYsIa*

بارك الله فيكم جميعا .. ولا حرمكم الاجر 
عساكم على القوة 
تحيتي للجميع

----------


## aboali

الدخول الان

----------


## aboali

الدخول من السعر الحالى 2.0017

----------


## سمير صيام

تم الدخول بيعا من 2.0018
الهدف الاول 1.9958
الهدف التانى 1.9898
الهدف التالت 1.9838 
الاستوب 2.0078   بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## yafrahnet

ان شاء الله سنخوض رحلة جديدة ومغامرة ولا أروع مع  Moving55  بالنسبة للزوج الباوند دولار

----------


## stop

> تم الدخول بيعا من 2.0018  الهدف الاول 1.9958 الهدف التانى 1.9898 الهدف التالت 1.9838  الاستوب 2.0078   بالتوفيق للجميع

 توكلنا على الله ..
وبالتوفيق للجميع.

----------


## yafrahnet

يا أستاذنا سمير إنت خلقت هنا جو فوريكسي ولا أروع 
إثارة 
تشويق 
ربح 
جزاك الله كل خير وبالتوفيق انشاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> توكلنا على الله ..
> وبالتوفيق للجميع.

 ملاحظات هامة
لمن يدخل فى الحساب الحقيقى
مراعاة ادارة المال
الاستوب قبل الهدف
لا دخول لمجرد احنا داخلين اذا كنت غير مقتنع فلا دخول لك 
كسر لو امس يمهد لمزيد من الهبوط

----------


## tamer

توكلنا على الله

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

السلام عليكم
اليكم الشارت

----------


## سمير صيام

> يا أستاذنا سمير إنت خلقت هنا جو فوريكسي ولا أروع 
> إثارة 
> تشويق 
> ربح 
> جزاك الله كل خير وبالتوفيق انشاء الله

 ياغالى انا هدفى الربح للناس ولنفسى
وزى ما خليت الناس تهتم بالدايفرجنس برضه بقول اهو طريقة بسيطة وسهلة تقدر تربح منها بدون اى تعقيدات فاذا كانت تحقق هذه الشروط فليه لا 
هل افتح موضوع واقول هناك طرق سرية للربح و ..... زى ما يتقال طبعا لا

----------


## aboali

> ان شاء الله سنخوض رحلة جديدة ومغامرة ولا أروع مع Moving55 بالنسبة للزوج الباوند دولار

 اخى الكريم بارك الله فيك صدقنى هى ليست مغامره بل هى طريقه سهله وممتازه  ابتكرها المعلم سمير صيام راجع اخى الرابط السابق ستشاهد صفقه على المجنون داخلنها بنفس الطريقه محققه 100 نقطه هدفها الاول بعد ساعه ونصف فقط وهدفها التانى 100 كمان محققها منذ قليل يعنى 200 نقطه من هذه الطريقه فى اربعه ساعات فقط على المجنون    :Thumb:  والحمدلله وتقبل ودى   :Icon26:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> اليكم الشارت

 مخصوم منك يومين مبتظهرش الا مع الفرص ولا ايه

----------


## نديم الذكريات

> ياغالى انا هدفى الربح للناس ولنفسى  وزى ما خليت الناس تهتم بالدايفرجنس برضه بقول اهو طريقة بسيطة وسهلة تقدر تربح منها بدون اى تعقيدات فاذا كانت تحقق هذه الشروط فليه لا  هل افتح موضوع واقول هناك طرق سرية للربح و ..... زى ما يتقال طبعا لا

   لله درك من رجل   الله يجزاك ألف خير يا أخوي سمير

----------


## yafrahnet

> اخى الكريم بارك الله فيك صدقنى هى ليست مغامره بل هى طريقه سهله وممتازه  ابتكرها المعلم سمير صيام راجع اخى الرابط السابق ستشاهد صفقه على المجنون داخلنها بنفس الطريقه محققه 100 نقطه هدفها الاول بعد ساعه ونصف فقط وهدفها التانى 100 كمان محققها منذ قليل يعنى 200 نقطه من هذه الطريقه فى اربعه ساعات فقط على المجنون    والحمدلله وتقبل ودى

 اخي قصدت المغامرة بمعني إيجابي أي أن التشويق بيكمن في المغامرة والتحدي.
والأرزاق بيد الله لا ننسى هذا.
وتشرفت بتدخلك

----------


## بشير

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم سمير تعطل عندي النت امس واليوم ولم يكن باستطاعتي المشاركة في أي موضوع بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء

----------


## Alshourbagy

> ملاحظات هامة
> لمن يدخل فى الحساب الحقيقى  مراعاة ادارة المال  الاستوب قبل الهدف
> لا دخول لمجرد احنا داخلين اذا كنت غير مقتنع فلا دخول لك 
> كسر لو امس يمهد لمزيد من الهبوط

 لا فض فوك أخي سمير....كلام موزون 100% ....أتمني من أخوتي العمل به....فهوأحد أسرار النجاح

----------


## [email protected]

> السلام عليكم  اخي الكريم سمير تعطل عندي النت امس واليوم ولم يكن باستطاعتي المشاركة في أي موضوع  بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء

 اهلا بالغالي وحمدا لله على السلامه  ولا تغيب عنا مره اخرى  :Wub:

----------


## yafrahnet

السوق نايم  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  بطيء للغاية.ساخذ فترة استراحة  :Cup:  فيه حد فيكم عايز ياخد معايا فنجان شاي  :Coffee: ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

> مخصوم منك يومين مبتظهرش الا مع الفرص ولا ايه

 يعني اخوك يتكلم مفيد
ههههههههههههه
هو انت خليت حاجة نتكلم فيها  :Compress: 
نحن في المتابعة المستمرة
وان شاء الله الى حساب حقيقي

----------


## بشير

> اهلا بالغالي وحمدا لله على السلامه    ولا تغيب عنا مره اخرى

 هلا بالحبيب الاستاذ نوكي خليت لك رسالة وان شاء الله من الغد وياك تحياتي

----------


## سمير صيام

> لله درك من رجل   الله يجزاك ألف خير يا أخوي سمير [/center]

 جزاك الله مثله حبيبنا نديم

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم سمير تعطل عندي النت امس واليوم ولم يكن باستطاعتي المشاركة في أي موضوع بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء

 ولا يهمك بشير باشا 
المهم تكون لحقت الفرصة

----------


## انس منصور

اخي سمير لن يكون هذا المنتدى ناجح الى بك
الله يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## سمير صيام

> لا فض فوك أخي سمير....كلام موزون 100% ....أتمني من أخوتي العمل به....فهوأحد أسرار النجاح

 ربنا يبارك فيك اخى الشوربجى ان شاء الله ناجحين جميعا

----------


## ماجد كو

بالنسبة لي صفقة المجنون الهدف الاول بالنسبه للباوند دولار تم الدخول ، وجزاك الله خيرا ياالحبيب سمير ، يااخوان لاتنسو ان الفرص قد تصيب وقد تخيب ولكن الاهم الالتزام وان شاء الله نحقق المطلوب وتسلممممممممممممممممممممممممون  :Thumb:

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعني اخوك يتكلم مفيد
> ههههههههههههه
> هو انت خليت حاجة نتكلم فيها 
> نحن في المتابعة المستمرة
> وان شاء الله الى حساب حقيقي

 ربنا يجعله حسابه خير ليك يارب 
ومتابعتك مطلوبة معانا ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير لن يكون هذا المنتدى ناجح الى بك
> الله يعطيك الف عافية

 هذا المنتدى هو سبب نجاح سمير صيام وليس العكس
وان شاء الله ناجح دايما بوجودنا جميعا وبظهر متميزين دايما يارب

----------


## سمير صيام

> السوق نايم  بطيء للغاية.ساخذ فترة استراحة  فيه حد فيكم عايز ياخد معايا فنجان شاي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 انا عايز نسكافيه

----------


## سمير صيام

> بالنسبة لي صفقة المجنون الهدف الاول بالنسبه للباوند دولار تم الدخول ، وجزاك الله خيرا ياالحبيب سمير ، يااخوان لاتنسو ان الفرص قد تصيب وقد تخيب ولكن الاهم الالتزام وان شاء الله نحقق المطلوب وتسلممممممممممممممممممممممممون

 كلامك سليم طبعا وان شاء الله الصفقة تحقق الهدف كاملا ويارب زيادة كمان 
تقبل ودى

----------


## aboali

> هذا المنتدى هو سبب نجاح سمير صيام وليس العكس

    :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## ماجد كو

ياالحبيب سمير طبعا انته تقصد كسر الفايبو 38 على فريم الديلي موهيك لاحظ الشارت

----------


## yafrahnet

> انا عايز نسكافيه

  نفس النوع الذي أشربه.
على الرحب و السعة .تفضل اخي سمير فنجانك :Coffee:

----------


## سمير صيام

> ياالحبيب سمير طبعا انته تقصد كسر الفايبو 38 على فريم الديلي موهيك لاحظ الشارت

 هو على الدايلى فعلا انا قلتاه وهى فى بالى من غير ما ابص على الاربع ساعات

----------


## سمير صيام

> نفس النوع الذي أشربه.
> على الرحب و السعة .تفضل اخي سمير فنجانك

 تسلم ياغالى

----------


## aboali

يظهر الباوند معتز بالسعر ده اوى  2.0000
بقاله ربع ساعه واقف عنده شكله عاوز يودعه ولا ايه

----------


## سمير صيام

> يظهر الباوند معتز بالسعر ده اوى  2.0000
> بقاله ربع ساعه واقف عنده شكله عاوز يودعه ولا ايه

 الصبر كويس 
ربنا يكرم ان شاء الله

----------


## انس منصور

اخي الكريم هل تنصح بوضع ستوب لوز لعقود المجنون؟
 المفتوحة وعند اي نقاط ان امكن

----------


## yafrahnet

> الصبر كويس 
> ربنا يكرم ان شاء الله

 
ممكن تكون الحركة البطيئة للسوق هي السبب .السوق الوحيدة المفتوحة الان هي سوق نيوزيلاندا

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي الكريم هل تنصح بوضع ستوب لوز لعقود المجنون؟
>  المفتوحة وعند اي نقاط ان امكن

 المجنون ممكن تحط الاستوب على ربح وان شاء الله يكمل نزول يعنى كل 100 نقطة محققة زود الاستوب

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن تكون الحركة البطيئة للسوق هي السبب .السوق الوحيدة المفتوحة الان هي سوق نيوزيلاندا

 ده شئ اكيد وان شاء اللله يحقق الهدف بدون عقبات
ولا تنسوا بعد نقق الهدف الاول وضع الاستوب على الدخول

----------


## yafrahnet

حسب حركة السوق نحن نسير نحو الهدف المرسوم.وانشاء الله 225.47

----------


## hussain2007

حبيبي سمير صراحه انت فنان ....... بس للحين انا طامع وبقوه جدا انك تفهمني انت كيف تطلع هذوله الدعم والمقامة ((كل مره تحطهم اروح اشيك عليهم اشوفهم صحيح النقاط اللي حاطنهم او الاهداف في مناطق جدا جدا حلووه حق جمع الربح )) في نفس لحظه يجيني الفضول اقول هذا كيف عرف هنا تكون نقطة جيدة  :Compress: وكيف تعرف انه راح ينزل 180 او كثر  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  
صرحه انا صارلي سبوعين احاول اتعلم طرق حساب موجه ودعم والمقاومة بس انت عطني باب اللي ادخل منه وخلي الباقي علي بس قولي من ووين ابتدي على هذي الاشياء.. هل تعتقد اانه نماذج الهرمونيك باب كم هذي الاشياء  :Icon31:   :013:  :013:   
ارقفت صورة وعطني رايك فيها يا دكتور اذا ممكن .. بيليز هذا من نماذج الهامونيك  :Thumb:  
أول وحده وكانت نجحه بقوة ... بس طبعا لسه شيء تحت تجربة

----------


## yafrahnet

أين أنتم ياإخوان :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26: . نمتم  :77 77: ولا إيه  :Yawn: ؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أين أنتم ياإخوان. نمتم ولا إيه ؟؟؟؟

 كنت بلعب استميشن مع الاولاد بدل متابعة الشارت

----------


## سمير صيام

> حبيبي سمير صراحه انت فنان ....... بس للحين انا طامع وبقوه جدا انك تفهمني انت كيف تطلع هذوله الدعم والمقامة ((كل مره تحطهم اروح اشيك عليهم اشوفهم صحيح النقاط اللي حاطنهم او الاهداف في مناطق جدا جدا حلووه حق جمع الربح )) في نفس لحظه يجيني الفضول اقول هذا كيف عرف هنا تكون نقطة جيدة وكيف تعرف انه راح ينزل 180 او كثر  
> صرحه انا صارلي سبوعين احاول اتعلم طرق حساب موجه ودعم والمقاومة بس انت عطني باب اللي ادخل منه وخلي الباقي علي بس قولي من ووين ابتدي على هذي الاشياء.. هل تعتقد اانه نماذج الهرمونيك باب كم هذي الاشياء    
> ارقفت صورة وعطني رايك فيها يا دكتور اذا ممكن .. بيليز هذا من نماذج الهامونيك  
> أول وحده وكانت نجحه بقوة ... بس طبعا لسه شيء تحت تجربة

 اهلا بيك اخ حسين
بالنسبة للدعم والمقاومة تابع اخونا محتار وطريقته فى اختيار الدعم والمقاومة ولا هرمونبك ولا حاجة
بالنسبة للاهداف احنا خليناها 60 ممكن تصادف دعم او مقاومة سعرية ومش شرط دايما يحصل كده يعنى مش هقولك انى بنقيها بالشعرة طبعا لا 
تقبل ودى

----------


## hussain2007

> اهلا بيك اخ حسين  بالنسبة للدعم والمقاومة تابع اخونا محتار وطريقته فى اختيار الدعم والمقاومة ولا هرمونبك ولا حاجة بالنسبة للاهداف احنا خليناها 60 ممكن تصادف دعم او مقاومة سعرية ومش شرط دايما يحصل كده يعنى مش هقولك انى بنقيها بالشعرة طبعا لا  تقبل ودى

  
مشكورا اجدا على ردك .. والله يوقكم ويوقفنا معاكم يارب :Clap:

----------


## yafrahnet

صباح الخير !!!
يافتاح ياعليم يارزاق.
وأتمنى يكون نهارنا فل وحافل بالمكاسب.

----------


## بشير

الاخ سمير صباح الخير شمعة الاربع ساعات افتتحت فوق المتوسط اذا اغلقت فوق المتوسط فهل ندخل شراء ونعتبر الدخول الاول منتهي .................. وهل الافتتاح الساعة الثامنة صباحا عكس البيع كان مؤشر خروج .............. مع تحيتي وفرصة قادمة موفقة ان شاء الله

----------


## انس منصور

اخي سمير السلام عليكم
هل من توصية على المجنون الان؟
وكلي جزيل الشكر

----------


## ماجد كو

بالنسبه لي ضرب الاستوب على الباوند دولار وللاسف لم الحق فرصة الشراء له  :Regular Smile:  وهناك فرصه قادمه للمجنون بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## yafrahnet

بالفعل فيه فرصة على المجنون .

----------


## aboali

متابعه فرصه على المجنون   بعد اغلاق الشمعه الحاليه والاحسن ان يكسر فيبوناتشى كمان يبقى 300 نقطه بلا شك  :Yikes3:

----------


## بسيم محمد

يا عم سمير وحشتنا توصياتك بالنسبة للاسترليني . خاصة بعد هذا الصعود الغير متوقع . تقبل تحياتي

----------


## yafrahnet

ان شاء الله سيلتحق بنا أستادنا الأخ سمير .
ألغايب حجته معاه

----------


## بشير

> بالنسبه لي ضرب الاستوب على الباوند دولار وللاسف لم الحق فرصة الشراء له  وهناك فرصه قادمه للمجنون بالتوفيق للجميع

 أخي الكريم ماجد من اشترى عوض خسايره وربحان والحمد لله انا قبل هذي المرة صادتني اني خسرت وما دخلت مره ثانية لكن هذا الطريقة اذا عكست تدخل في بعدها على طول مهم مهم جدا ولك تحيتي

----------


## yafrahnet

حسب استراتيجية    Camarilla  نلاحظ أنها أعطت لنا اإشارة الخضراء التي تؤ كد لنا أمر الدخول شراء

----------


## yafrahnet

الدخول شراء عند  231.18  
الهدف 1 - - - >231.78  
البقية للأساتذة

----------


## tamer

بالنسبة لل GBP/USD كان الخول امس شورت من  2.0018 وقد عكس الأتجاة وكان الدخول لونج من 2.0032 وبالتالى تم قفل اوردر البيع 2.0018 وكانت الخسارة 14 PIPS ومبروك للى كان موجود ودخل لونج.

----------


## tamer

دخلت لونج مع المجنون من 231.27 فرق البروكرات ويارب خير ان شاء الله.

----------


## yafrahnet

أن شاء الله خير

----------


## بشير

> بالنسبة لل GBP/USD كان الخول امس شورت من 2.0018 وقد عكس الأتجاة وكان الدخول لونج من 2.0032 وبالتالى تم قفل اوردر البيع 2.0018 وكانت الخسارة 14 PIPS ومبروك للى كان موجود ودخل لونج.

 هل تقصد بعكس الاتجاه هو افتتاح الساعة الثامنة صباحا؟؟ وكيف تم الدخول من سعر2.0032؟؟ بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## yafrahnet

EUR/USD 
الدخول شراء 1.3644
الهدف  1.3684 (40 نقطة حتى لا  نجازف)

----------


## سمير صيام

ثوانى يا شباب واكون معاكم ابص بصة وارجع ارد عليكم

----------


## tamer

> هل تقصد بعكس الاتجاه هو افتتاح الساعة الثامنة صباحا؟؟ وكيف تم الدخول من سعر2.0032؟؟  بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

 نعم عكس الاتجاه هو كسر الموفينج وأنتظار أول شمعة اربع ساعات تفتح بعد كسر الموفينج والأقفال فوقة وبالتالى ينعكس الأوردر.

----------


## بشير

> نعم عكس الاتجاه هو كسر الموفينج وأنتظار أول شمعة اربع ساعات تفتح بعد كسر الموفينج والأقفال فوقة وبالتالى ينعكس الأوردر.

 ولكن سيدي الكريم لم تغلق الشمعة فوق الموفينج الا الساعة الثانية عشره ظهرا وكان السعر عند دخولي وافتتاح الشمعة 20060 ولك كل المودة والتقدير

----------


## yafrahnet

> ثوانى يا شباب واكون معاكم ابص بصة وارجع ارد عليكم

 مرحبا بك أخي سمير .
الكل كانوا منتظرينك.

----------


## tamer

مرفق شارت

----------


## tamer

مرحبا بك أخي سمير. نريد تعليقاتك

----------


## yafrahnet

السوق غير أمن بالمرة

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاخ سمير صباح الخير شمعة الاربع ساعات افتتحت فوق المتوسط اذا اغلقت فوق المتوسط فهل ندخل شراء ونعتبر الدخول الاول منتهي .................. وهل الافتتاح الساعة الثامنة صباحا عكس البيع كان مؤشر خروج .............. مع تحيتي وفرصة قادمة موفقة ان شاء الله

 مادام الشمعة عكست نعكس معاها على طول واغلاق اللى فاتت على خسارة الفرق كان
الاغلاق كان على خسارة 14 نقطة 
الصفقة الجديدة شراء وحققت الهدف الاول

----------


## بشير

يا اخوان فرصة الدخول على الباوند الساعة 12ظهرا كانت من20060 وتحقق الهدف الاول عند 20120 والمفروض الان الاستوب على نقطة الدخول والوضع اشوية مو واضح

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير السلام عليكم
> هل من توصية على المجنون الان؟
> وكلي جزيل الشكر

  

> بالنسبه لي ضرب الاستوب على الباوند دولار وللاسف لم الحق فرصة الشراء له  وهناك فرصه قادمه للمجنون بالتوفيق للجميع

  

> بالفعل فيه فرصة على المجنون .

  

> متابعه فرصه على المجنون   بعد اغلاق الشمعه الحاليه والاحسن ان يكسر فيبوناتشى كمان يبقى 300 نقطه بلا شك

 واضح من الصورة حصل تقاطع لفوق لكن الار اس اى معرفش وقتها مؤؤيد ولا لا لانه الان على الخمسين بالضبط
يعنى لو اغلقت المشعة الحالية يكون دخول المفروض

----------


## yafrahnet

> مادام الشمعة عكست نعكس معاها على طول واغلاق اللى فاتت على خسارة الفرق كان
> الاغلاق كان على خسارة 14 نقطة 
> الصفقة الجديدة شراء وحققت الهدف الاول

 
وماهو تقييمك للمجنون حاليا؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> بالنسبة لل GBP/USD كان الخول امس شورت من  2.0018 وقد عكس الأتجاة وكان الدخول لونج من 2.0032 وبالتالى تم قفل اوردر البيع 2.0018 وكانت الخسارة 14 PIPS ومبروك للى كان موجود ودخل لونج.

 فعلا الفرق 14 نقطة مضبوط كده

----------


## سمير صيام

هنراقب السوق هيمشى ازاى لان طالع نازل هنتابعه كده ونشوف اغلاق الشمعة الحالية هيكون ايه

----------


## انس منصور

السلام عليكم اخي سمير هل من فرصة على الكيبيل او المجنون؟

----------


## yafrahnet

الهدف الأول كان على كام عند اي نقطة نسجل الهدف الأول؟؟؟ظ

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخي سمير هل من فرصة على الكيبيل او المجنون؟

 هننتظر قليلا
ساعود بعد قليل

----------


## بشير

> مادام الشمعة عكست نعكس معاها على طول واغلاق اللى فاتت على خسارة الفرق كان  الاغلاق كان على خسارة 14 نقطة  الصفقة الجديدة شراء وحققت الهدف الاول

 هل تقصد اخي سمير مجرد الانعكاس وافتتاح الشمعة عكس الموفينج وهذا حصل الساعة الثامنه وانا انتظرت الاغلاق فوق الموفينج الساعة الثانية عشره

----------


## ahmoo12

سؤال : تنفع الأستراتيجية دى على الديلى وإذا كانت تنفع الأستوب بتاعها كام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل تقصد اخي سمير مجرد الانعكاس وافتتاح الشمعة عكس الموفينج وهذا حصل الساعة الثامنه وانا انتظرت الاغلاق فوق الموفينج الساعة الثانية عشره

 تمام كده الساعة 8 مع ملاحظة الاتى 
عقد البيع امس وصل للهدف الاول باقل من الاسبيرد يعنى 5 نقط فرق 
واليوم فى الشراء وصل قرب الاستوب بفرق 5 نقط ايضا وطلع حقق الهدف الاول والتانى وفى الطريق الى الثالث 
الفكرة كلها تمشى مع السوق مطرح ما يروح

----------


## سمير صيام

> سؤال : تنفع الأستراتيجية دى على الديلى وإذا كانت تنفع الأستوب بتاعها كام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 الدايلى هتكون صعبة شوية الاستوب هيبقى كبير ومجربتش تست عليها

----------


## بسيم محمد

> يا عم سمير وحشتنا توصياتك بالنسبة للاسترليني . خاصة بعد هذا الصعود الغير متوقع . تقبل تحياتي

 انا مش عارف ليه محدش عبرنا ؟

----------


## ahmoo12

مبروك للكل على المجنون  محقق 180 نقطة تسلم ياعم سمير

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا مش عارف ليه محدش عبرنا ؟

 حد يقدر ميعبركش
ناسف لانى مخدتش بالى من مشاركتك
بالنسبة للباوند حسب الطريقة طلوع ان شاء الله
وهو طلوع ايضا فنيا يمكن يحصل تصحيح شوية الى مستويات 2.0095 وبحد اقصى 2.0045 ومنها طلوع ان شاء الله الى 2.0269 مبدئيا

----------


## نديم الذكريات

مساء الخير أخوي سمير   بالنسبة للموفج 55 هو ماشي مع الباوند دولار  والمجنون حسب ما صممته   لكن   هل تمت تجربته على عملات أخرى كاليورو دولا  أو الدولار / الين   ولك أجمل التحايا

----------


## سمير صيام

> مساء الخير أخوي سمير   بالنسبة للموفج 55 هو ماشي مع الباوند دولار  والمجنون حسب ما صممته   لكن   هل تمت تجربته على عملات أخرى كاليورو دولا  أو الدولار / الين   ولك أجمل التحايا

 اهلا ياغالى
هو موفنج متحرك مع كل العملات لكن اختيار الباوند لانه اقل واحد فيهم احتراما له وعشان تقليل الصفقات الخاسرة
وانا كنت عملت على اليورو وكان اجمالا بربح بس عدد الصفقات الخاسرة اكتر
وبصراحة ممل كمان لكن الباوند اسرع واكتر احتراما
وبصراحة ايضا المجنون ممكن يعنيك عن باقى العملات فى تحقيق الاهداف وكبرها  
ولا ايه رايك

----------


## انس منصور

استاذ سمير في توصيات على الجنون؟

----------


## سمير صيام

اخوانى اللى عنده اي ملاحظات ياريت يقول 
اكيد بيحصل اخطاء مننا وممكن تعدى مننا  
ونقطة تانية اعتبروا الموضوع موضوعكم خصصوا ان الاسبوع اللى جاى قد لا اكون متواجد بينكم فياريت لا تهملوا الموضوع والفرص وقتها 
تقبلوا ودى

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير في توصيات على الجنون؟

 المجنون حقق 200 نقطة فى شمعة الاربع ساعات مع اخر اختراق للموفنج 
وغالبا هيكمل والان موقفه الترند الهابط على الاربع ساعات لو اخترقه هنشوفه فوق

----------


## yafrahnet

اسف كان النت عندي مقطوع ولم أتابع اجواء السوق . 
ممكن تدوني فكرة على اللي حصل في غيابي

----------


## نديم الذكريات

كلامك 100% يا أخوي سمير   والله لا يحرمك الأجر

----------


## stop

استاذ سمير مساء الخير ..
ماعليش خذني على قد فهمي ..
كيف نجمع بين استوب العملية الماضية  2.0078 وبين الدخول شراء  من 
 2.0032   :Icon5:   
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير مساء الخير ..
> ماعليش خذني على قد فهمي ..
> كيف نجمع بين استوب العملية الماضية  2.0078 وبين الدخول شراء  من 
>  2.0032    
> وجزاك الله خير

 مش شرط انك تنتظر ضرب الاستوب ممكن لو عكست الصفقة بخرج وادخل على الوضع الجديد

----------


## tamer

لم يستطع كسر الترند على الأربع ساعات يا سمير ماذا تعتقد

----------


## سمير صيام

> لم يستطع كسر الترند على الأربع ساعات يا سمير ماذا تعتقد

 اخرج من الصفقة المفروض انك حاطط استوبك على ربح اكتر من 100 نقطة وتنتظر اى اشارة اخرى

----------


## انس منصور

اخي سمير مارايك بالمجنون الان؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير مارايك بالمجنون الان؟

 فى حالة ترقب مع الداو جونز والمجنون لانه مؤهل بقوة للاختراق لاعلى

----------


## tamer

انا وضعت الأستوب على الدخول وسوف أنتظر أن شاء الله كسر الترند على الأربع ساعات

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا وضعت الأستوب على الدخول وسوف أنتظر أن شاء الله كسر الترند على الأربع ساعات

 يارجل خليه على مكسب بدل المجهود يطلع على صفر

----------


## yafrahnet

ممكن تعطوني فكرة على السوق حاليا كان النت عندي مقطوع فلم اجاري السوق

----------


## tamer

> يارجل خليه على مكسب بدل المجهود يطلع على صفر

 على عيونى طلبك يا ابو سمرة

----------


## tamer

السوق عمل تصحيح بسيط بعد صعود المجنون 200 نقطة ومنتظرين اما الصعود وكسر الترند وعندها سوف يتوجة المجنون الى 234.79 او الأنعكاس والنزول

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن تعطوني فكرة على السوق حاليا كان النت عندي مقطوع فلم اجاري السوق

 ان شاء الله فرص لا تنتهى انتظر نشوف فرصة قادمة لان الدخول الان متاخر

----------


## aboali

> متابعه فرصه على المجنون  بعد اغلاق الشمعه الحاليه والاحسن ان يكسر فيبوناتشى كمان يبقى 300 نقطه بلا شك

  
الحمدلله 310 بالظبط  :Thumb:

----------


## سمير صيام

> الحمدلله 310 بالظبط

 وان شاء الله ممكن اكتر

----------


## tamer

مقاومة قوية جداً هل يستطيع الكسر

----------


## سمير صيام

> مقاومة قوية جداً هل يستطيع الكسر

 هيكسر ان شاء الله

----------


## aboali

> وان شاء الله ممكن اكتر

   

> هيكسر ان شاء الله

 يا رافع من معنوياتنا  :Thumb:

----------


## aboali

ايه رايك نخرج عند 235.15

----------


## voodoo

h p
p
p

----------


## سمير صيام

> ايه رايك نخرج عند 235.15

 لو لاقيت انعاكاس منها اخرج ولو كسر فاهلا وسهلا بمزيد من الارتفاع

----------


## aboali

علم وسينفذ

----------


## ماجد كو

حبيبي سمير انا دايما مااغيرش ابدا من الطريقه يعني يمكن لو داخل شراء للباوند دولار كان ضارب الاستوب عندي المهم شو رايك يعني الواحد يخليه ثابت على العمليه مثل ما قلنا سابقا وميغيرش حاجه يعني ان ضرب مش مشكله بننتظر فرصه غيرها وان شاء الله تتعوض  :Regular Smile:  ام يجب عليه المتابعه وبالتالي تتحكم بنا الاحتمالات اللي مالها اخر يعني الان نخرج وندخل من جديد المفروض ان ضرب الاستوب ننتظر اللي بعدها ونريح نفسنا ،  بس ماشاء الله الموفينج هذا حتى الان اثبت قوته وتسلممممممممممممممممممممون

----------


## فوركسي طموح

اسئل الله ان يبارك لك ويوفقك استاذي ابو عبدالرحمن . 
فموضوعك حقق المكاسب للاخوه وهو ايضا تعليمي في المقام الاول .  
عسانا ما ننحرم منك ياكبيييييير .

----------


## سمير صيام

> اسئل الله ان يبارك لك ويوفقك استاذي ابو عبدالرحمن . 
> فموضوعك حقق المكاسب للاخوه وهو ايضا تعليمي في المقام الاول .  
> عسانا ما ننحرم منك ياكبيييييير .

 الله يكرمك يا غالى ويوفقك يارب

----------


## سمير صيام

> حبيبي سمير انا دايما مااغيرش ابدا من الطريقه يعني يمكن لو داخل شراء للباوند دولار كان ضارب الاستوب عندي المهم شو رايك يعني الواحد يخليه ثابت على العمليه مثل ما قلنا سابقا وميغيرش حاجه يعني ان ضرب مش مشكله بننتظر فرصه غيرها وان شاء الله تتعوض  ام يجب عليه المتابعه وبالتالي تتحكم بنا الاحتمالات اللي مالها اخر يعني الان نخرج وندخل من جديد المفروض ان ضرب الاستوب ننتظر اللي بعدها ونريح نفسنا ،  بس ماشاء الله الموفينج هذا حتى الان اثبت قوته وتسلممممممممممممممممممممون

 هلا ياغالى انت عايزة مقفولة 60 نقطة بس كده مش كل وقت هينفع لانه ممكن تضيع على فرص وفى نفس الوقت ممكن اخسر اكتر مما يجب يعنى مدام عكس اعكس كعاه وخلاص وهى مش بتكون كتير 
ان شاء الله الفرص القادة كتير ووتتعوض

----------


## voodoo

استاذنا الغالى  هل من المتوقع اختبار الترند الهابط على الاربع ساعات الذى تم كسره ومن ثم الاتجاه الى اعلى  وبجد الله يبارك ليك على اللى بتعمله ده

----------


## ماجد كو

اخي سمير يمكن ما فهمت قصدي انا طبعا لو عكس وضرب الموفينج الناحية الثانيه اكيد سادخل معه واغلق الخسرانه عند اغلاق الشمعه مثل ما حصل يعني كانت بيع ضرب الاستوب واقفلت الشمعه فوق الموفينج 55 وبالتالي علينا ان نغلق البيع على اية خساره ونفتح شراء جديد مع الموفينج هذا متفق معاك فيه ، ولكن قصدي كان ان العملية لاتزال بيع والشمعه لم تغلق فوق الموفينج وبالتالي في تلك الحاله وجب الانتظار حتى نرى اتجاهه فاما ضرب الاستوب او اتجه الى الربح اليس كذلك .

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير يمكن ما فهمت قصدي انا طبعا لو عكس وضرب الموفينج الناحية الثانيه اكيد سادخل معه واغلق الخسرانه عند اغلاق الشمعه مثل ما حصل يعني كانت بيع ضرب الاستوب واقفلت الشمعه فوق الموفينج 55 وبالتالي علينا ان نغلق البيع على اية خساره ونفتح شراء جديد مع الموفينج هذا متفق معاك فيه ، ولكن قصدي كان ان العملية لاتزال بيع والشمعه لم تغلق فوق الموفينج وبالتالي في تلك الحاله وجب الانتظار حتى نرى اتجاهه فاما ضرب الاستوب او اتجه الى الربح اليس كذلك .

  تمام ياغالى

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذنا الغالى  هل من المتوقع اختبار الترند الهابط على الاربع ساعات الذى تم كسره ومن ثم الاتجاه الى اعلى  وبجد الله يبارك ليك على اللى بتعمله ده

 ان شاء الله يا اما ينزل يختبر الترند او يكسر القمة ويكمل واحنا فى الحالتين مستنين ونمشى معاه

----------


## نديم الذكريات

السلام عليكم   أخوي سمير   وش رأيك في فريم الخمس دقائق على المجنون   أشوف أن له صراحة نتائج جميلة عند أختراق الموفنج   وراح أنتظر أفتتاج شمعة تحت الموفنج وهي للتجربة   والخروج بنتائجها إن شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم   أخوي سمير   وش رأيك في فريم الخمس دقائق على المجنون   أشوف أن له صراحة نتائج جميلة عند أختراق الموفنج   وراح أنتظر أفتتاج شمعة تحت الموفنج وهي للتجربة   والخروج بنتائجها إن شاء الله

 ممتاز اخى نديم انا كمان كنت لسه هعمل بس قلت اخليها وقت رواقة وخصوصا عايز اجربه مع مؤشر وضاح العطار بتاع الفوليوم الجديد وبما انك هتجرب جربه كده معاه وقولى

----------


## نديم الذكريات

أوكي أخوي سمير   فتحت صفقة بيع على المجنون عند سعر 233.48  مع أفتتاح أول شمعة تحت الموفنج لتحقيق 50 نقطة سريعة وفي أنتضار ما سيحدث

----------


## بشير

> أوكي أخوي سمير   فتحت صفقة بيع على المجنون عند سعر 233.48  مع أفتتاح أول شمعة تحت الموفنج وفي أنتضار ما سيحدث

 انا دخلت معاك

----------


## بشير

> انا دخلت معاك

 للامانه انا خرجت لانه في منطقة اعادة اختبار الترند

----------


## نديم الذكريات

والأن في أنتضار الباوند دولار على فريم الربع ساعة   ع العموم أخوي بشير الشغلة كلها حقل تجارب لإستخراج الأفضل في هذه الطريقة على الفريمات الصغيرة للمجنون   والشكر للأستاذ سمير

----------


## بشير

> والأن في أنتضار الباوند دولار على فريم الربع ساعة   ع العموم أخوي بشير الشغلة كلها حقل تجارب لإستخراج الأفضل في هذه الطريقة على الفريمات الصغيرة للمجنون   والشكر للأستاذ سمير

 الف الف مبروك وفاز بالذات من كان جسورا وفق الله وزادك من رزقه ومتابعين معاك

----------


## نديم الذكريات

وهذه نتائج صفقة المجنون على فريم الخمس دقائق   51 نقطة سريعة   مع العلم أنها ممكن تحقق أكثر من هذه النقاط على نفس الفريم تصل للـ70 نقطة   إليكم النتائج

----------


## بشير

> وهذه نتائج صفقة المجنون على فريم الخمس دقائق   51 نقطة سريعة   مع العلم أنها ممكن تحقق أكثر من هذه النقاط على نفس الفريم تصل للـ70 نقطة   إليكم النتائج

 الحمد لله رب العالمين هل جربتها اخي الكريم عدة مرات وكم بالتقريب الفرص الناجحة للخاسره وهل كلما كبر الفريم كانت نسبة الخساره أقل زادك الله توفيقا

----------


## نديم الذكريات

أهلين أخوي بشير   أحنا الأن نجرب هذه الطريقة   ارجوا مراجة مشاركة أخونا وأستاذنا القدير سمير   رقم 1176

----------


## نديم الذكريات

تفعل عقد الباوند/دولار بيع    عند أفتتاح الشمعة الثانية تحت الموفنج عند سعر  2.0140 وبإنتضار النتائج إن شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> تفعل عقد الباوند/دولار بيع    عند أفتتاح الشمعة الثانية تحت الموفنج عند سعر  2.0140 وبإنتضار النتائج إن شاء الله

 مبروك اخى نديم على صفقة المجنون بالنسبة للباوند شكله مش مضبوط حتى الان 
بفكر فى فكرة تحت التجربة بما انك عايز تشتغل فريم صغيرة انه تجرب معاها مؤشر وضاح العطار الجديد

----------


## نديم الذكريات

الله يبارك فيك أخوي سمير   أنا راح أنتظر صفقة الباوند هل تحقق نتائج إيجابية  مع العلم أن الستوب عند نقطة 2.172 وإن ظرب الستوب راح أقلب الصفقة شراء لأنه ما راح يرجع لأختراق الموفنج مره آخرى من وجهة نظري   وبالتوفيق أخوي سمير

----------


## سمير صيام

> الله يبارك فيك أخوي سمير   أنا راح أنتظر صفقة الباوند هل تحقق نتائج إيجابية  مع العلم أن الستوب عند نقطة 2.172 وإن ظرب الستوب راح أقلب الصفقة شراء لأنه ما راح يرجع لأختراق الموفنج مره آخرى من وجهة نظري   وبالتوفيق أخوي سمير

 متفق معاك انه ممكن ميرجعش للدعم ده تانى وان شاء الله يطلع ونشوف 2.0250-2.0260

----------


## بشير

الباوند ين اغلق فوق المتوسط ولكنه استطدم بالمقاومه العنيفه مره اخرى

----------


## سمير صيام

> الباوند ين اغلق فوق المتوسط ولكنه استطدم بالمقاومه العنيفه مره اخرى

 ممتاز ممكن يدرس كويس فريم الخمس دقايق وممكن يكون ممتاز للصفقات السريعة اليويمة
بس نحكم عليه من الصفقات نسبة الربح للخسارة فيه
ونشوف الخسارة قد ايه ويكون الربح على الاقل ضعفها

----------


## بشير

كسر المتوسط على الخمس دقائق

----------


## بشير

> ممتاز ممكن يدرس كويس فريم الخمس دقايق وممكن يكون ممتاز للصفقات السريعة اليويمة  بس نحكم عليه من الصفقات نسبة الربح للخسارة فيه ونشوف الخسارة قد ايه ويكون الربح على الاقل ضعفها

 شوف اغلق وفتح تحت المتوسط ثم عاد وفتح فوق المتوسط يبدو ان هذا الفريم صعب

----------


## سمير صيام

> شوف اغلق وفتح تحت المتوسط ثم عاد وفتح فوق المتوسط يبدو ان هذا الفريم صعب

 اكيد هيكون صعب بس نشوفه مميزاته وعيوبه ونحكم عليها

----------


## بشير

> اكيد هيكون صعب بس نشوفه مميزاته وعيوبه ونحكم عليها

 اليورو ين اخي سمير وهو نفس تشارت المجنون كما تعلم  اثبت في الحركه قارن بين التشارتين؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> اليورو ين اخي سمير وهو نفس تشارت المجنون كما تعلم  اثبت في الحركه قارن بين التشارتين؟

 هو عامل زى اليورو والباوند الباوند اسرع من اليورو وكذلك المجنون الكبير اسرع من المجنون اللى اصغر منه  :013:  
فهمت حاجة

----------


## نديم الذكريات

فرصة جديدة عالمجنون الأن نحن في انتضار أفتتاح شمعة الخمس   دقائق ويكون RSI فوق الخمسين   وندخل شراء   نراقب ونرى ما سيحدث

----------


## بشير

فريم الخمس دقائق ما يصلح حتى لعشر نقاط الواحد مايعرف وين السالفه

----------


## سمير صيام

> فرصة جديدة عالمجنون الأن نحن في انتضار أفتتاح شمعة الخمس   دقائق ويكون RSI فوق الخمسين   وندخل شراء   نراقب ونرى ما سيحدث

 انا متفق معاك لكن بجرب يكون مؤشر الفوليوم للاخ وضاح مؤيد له

----------


## نديم الذكريات

> انا متفق معاك لكن بجرب يكون مؤشر الفوليوم للاخ وضاح مؤيد له

 يعطيك العافية أخوي سمير  وأنا بعد راح أجربه مع الطريقة

----------


## elforexeenelarab

السلام علكيم 
كيف يمكننى اضافة البيانات الى الميتا تريدر اذا لم يوجد اتصال

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام علكيم 
> كيف يمكننى اضافة البيانات الى الميتا تريدر اذا لم يوجد اتصال

 طبعا لازم اتصال عشان الميتا يجلب البيانات 
لكن فى مواقه بتاخد منها الداتا وتنزلها على الشارت زى موقع البارى

----------


## elforexeenelarab

السلام عليكم   
   ممكن الرابط السف للأ زعاج

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم   
>    ممكن الرابط السف للأ زعاج

 اتفضل   http://www.alpari-idc.com/en/dc/databank.html

----------


## بشير

الان اليورو ين تحت الموفنج كيف نبيع والا كيف اخوي سمير على الربع ساعة وتحت الدعم الشهري كسره يعني لو اغلق تحت الدعم ندخل بيع؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> الان اليورو ين تحت الموفنج كيف نبيع والا كيف اخوي سمير على الربع ساعة وتحت الدعم الشهري كسره يعني لو اغلق تحت الدعم ندخل بيع؟؟

 احنا لسه بنجرب المؤشر ولو بيؤيد دخولنا يبقى كويس طبعا عندك المؤشر متلاصق الافضل يكون لفوق البيع

----------


## انس منصور

اسعد الله ايامك اخي سمير هل يوجد فرص تستحق القنص على المجنون؟

----------


## عادل22

السلام عليكم 
ياجماعة  فيها  صفقة  فى  الطريق  على  المجنون فى  حد  معايا

----------


## عادل22

> السلام عليكم
> ياجماعة  فيها  صفقة  فى  الطريق  على  المجنون فى  حد  معايا

   
و هدا  هو  الشارت  و  الدخول  بعد  أغلاق  الشمعة  الحالية

----------


## انس منصور

متابعين معاك وخبرنا يا طيب

----------


## yafrahnet

سلام الله عليكم .
مشكورين على المجهود الرائع .
 بالفعل فيه فرصة على المجنون منتظرين فقط أغلاق الشمعة.
كونوا على الموعد.

----------


## hussain2007

ممكن رايكم وين يكون الدخول افضل  
GBPSUD 
ADN 
GBPJPY

----------


## emad486

> و هدا هو الشارت و الدخول بعد أغلاق الشمعة الحالية

  السلام عليكم اخينا الغالى سمير  هوالفريم المعتمد لهذة الأستراتيجيه هو فريم الأربع ساعات ولا الساعه ولا ال15 دقيقه   ارجو التوضيح وشكرا لمجهودك ياغالى

----------


## aboali

> السلام عليكم اخينا الغالى سمير هوالفريم المعتمد لهذة الأستراتيجيه هو فريم الأربع ساعات ولا الساعه ولا ال15 دقيقه ارجو التوضيح وشكرا لمجهودك ياغالى

 اخى الكريم هرد عليك لعدم وجود استاذ سمير
الفريم المعتمد هو  الاربعه ساعات مع الباوند والمجنون

----------


## aboali

> ممكن رايكم وين يكون الدخول افضل  
> GBPSUD 
> ADN 
> GBPJPY

 اخى الكريم افضل نقطه للدخول هى عند كسر السعر الموفينج 55 واغلاق الشمعه تحته سواء على الباوند او المجنون وانا شايف الان ان السعر اقترب منهما وارتد يعنى لازم نتظر حتى اغلاق الشمعه الساعه اربعه بالتوقيت مصر والسعوديه

----------


## hussain2007

> اخى الكريم افضل نقطه للدخول هى عند كسر السعر الموفينج 55 واغلاق الشمعه تحته سواء على الباوند او المجنون وانا شايف الان ان السعر اقترب منهما وارتد يعنى لازم نتظر حتى اغلاق الشمعه الساعه اربعه بالتوقيت مصر والسعوديه

  
مشكور اخوي و بارك الله فيك ... ننتظر  :Drive1:

----------


## سمير صيام

شباب شوية وهرجعلكم وارد على الردود 
مراقبة المجنون على فريم الاربع ساعات الشروط مكتملة صعود 
وهى اختبار لموفنج 50 ازاحة 25

----------


## aboali

> شباب شوية وهرجعلكم وارد على الردود  مراقبة المجنون على فريم الاربع ساعات الشروط مكتملة صعود  وهى اختبار لموفنج 50 ازاحة 25

 مع تكوين شمعة انعكاس  :Thumb:

----------


## aboali

وايضا الباوند اعادة اختبار الموفينج55
وتكوين شمعه انعكاس صعودا

----------


## سمير صيام

> مع تكوين شمعة انعكاس

  

> وايضا الباوند اعادة اختبار الموفينج55
> وتكوين شمعه انعكاس صعودا

 تمام فى الحالات دى لما تكون الشمعة طويلة ممكن نستنى شوية وناخدها من تحت افضل

----------


## سمير صيام

> اسعد الله ايامك اخي سمير هل يوجد فرص تستحق القنص على المجنون؟

  

> السلام عليكم 
> ياجماعة  فيها  صفقة  فى  الطريق  على  المجنون فى  حد  معايا

  

> سلام الله عليكم .
> مشكورين على المجهود الرائع .
>  بالفعل فيه فرصة على المجنون منتظرين فقط أغلاق الشمعة.
> كونوا على الموعد.

  

> ممكن رايكم وين يكون الدخول افضل  
> GBPSUD 
> ADN 
> GBPJPY

  

> اخى الكريم افضل نقطه للدخول هى عند كسر السعر الموفينج 55 واغلاق الشمعه تحته سواء على الباوند او المجنون وانا شايف الان ان السعر اقترب منهما وارتد يعنى لازم نتظر حتى اغلاق الشمعه الساعه اربعه بالتوقيت مصر والسعوديه

  الفرصة موجودة الان للى يتابع الطريقة

----------


## انس منصور

اخي سمير هل من توصيات على المجنون

----------


## سمير صيام

> و هدا  هو  الشارت  و  الدخول  بعد  أغلاق  الشمعة  الحالية

 اخ عادل المعتمد مع المجنون هو موفنج 50 شيفت 25 وليس موفنج 55

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخينا الغالى سمير  هوالفريم المعتمد لهذة الأستراتيجيه هو فريم الأربع ساعات ولا الساعه ولا ال15 دقيقه   ارجو التوضيح وشكرا لمجهودك ياغالى

 المعتمد للباوند او المجنون 4 ساعات
لكن المجنون ايسضا يمشى معاه الساعة والنصف ساعة للصفقات السريعة ان شاء اله

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير هل من توصيات على المجنون

 اخى انس هنا ليس توصيات
احنا بنلتزم بطريقة وماشيين عليها فياريت تتابعها معانا ولا تعتبرها توصيات

----------


## انس منصور

انا والله متابع معك

----------


## Alshourbagy

> تمام فى الحالات دى لما تكون الشمعة طويلة ممكن نستنى شوية وناخدها من تحت افضل

   أخي سمير لم أفهم ما معني هذا.....شمعة ال4 ساعات الماضية للباوند لم تستطع الاغلاق تحت الموفينج و ارتدت لأعلي.....هل معني هذا أن ندخل شراء ولكن ننتظر لنأخذ من أفضل سعر قريب من خط الموفينج.....؟؟؟  أم ننتظر لنري اغلاق شمعة ال4 ساعات التي بدأت من قرابة نصف ساعة؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير لم أفهم ما معني هذا.....شمعة ال4 ساعات الماضية للباوند لم تستطع الاغلاق تحت الموفينج و ارتدت لأعلي.....هل معني هذا أن ندخل شراء ولكن ننتظر لنأخذ من أفضل سعر قريب من خط الموفينج.....؟؟؟  أم ننتظر لنري اغلاق شمعة ال4 ساعات التي بدأت من قرابة نصف ساعة؟[/right]

 لا اقصد اللى اغلقت خلاص شمعة قوية انعكاسية ولان ديلها طويل ممكن تستنى ينزل لتحت شوية وتاخده لونج انت شاء الله

----------


## بسيم محمد

اخي سمير
افهم من اجابتك السابقة ان الباوند قد دخل مرحلة الشراء وان علينا ايجاد السعر المناسب للشراء . واذا كان هذا صحيحا ما هو السعر المناسب ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير
> افهم من اجابتك السابقة ان الباوند قد دخل مرحلة الشراء وان علينا ايجاد السعر المناسب للشراء . واذا كان هذا صحيحا ما هو السعر المناسب ؟

 كلامك صحيح واى سعر اقل من افتتاح الشمعة هو مناسب يفضل من 2.0090 او اقل ان امكن
ليه قلنا 2.0090
اول قاع الشمعة 2.0043 وهى شمعة انعكاسية وطبيعى لو دخلنا الاستوب هيكون تحت 2.0043 يعنى يكون 2.0028 طبعا الدخول اللى اقصده هنا بناء على الشموع ومرتدة من موفنج 55 دعم قوى لها
يبقى عشان استوبنا 60 يبىق افضل دخول هو 2.0028 + 0.0060 = 2.0088 
مع ملاحظة انك مكن تدخل من اى مكان وممكن مينزلش الى الرقم ده

----------


## WINNER

أخي سمير أنا مش فاهم اللخبطه اللي بتصير في السوق اليومين دول
هل السوق في حالةصعود أوهبوط هل طالع لل 2.1000 ولنازل لل
 1.9250 مش فاهم حاجه

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير أنا مش فاهم اللخبطه اللي بتصير في السوق اليومين دول
> هل السوق في حالةصعود أوهبوط هل طالع لل 2.1000 ولنازل لل
>  1.9250 مش فاهم حاجه

 خلينا فى المدى القريب ان شاء الله هنشوف 2.0250 غدا كحد اقصى حسب اقتناعى الشخصى

----------


## yafrahnet

سلام أخي سمير لم اتابع معكم من الأول 
ممكن تعطيني فكرة على الباوند والمجنون

----------


## سمير صيام

> سلام أخي سمير لم اتابع معكم من الأول 
> ممكن تعطيني فكرة على الباوند والمجنون

 الباوند والمجنون شراء ان شاء الله من افتتاح الشمعة الحالية واحنا حبذنا الدخول من مستويات اقل لو نزل اليها ان شاء الله

----------


## yafrahnet

انا دخلت من مستوى عالي لأني لم اكن متابع معاكم.
ودخلت على الباوند من  إيه 2.0142 ايه هو تقييمك 
بتنصحني ادخل شرا على المجنون حاليا

----------


## yafrahnet

ممكن أعرف هدف الباوند على كم

----------


## tamer

أول مقاومة 2.0180

----------


## yafrahnet

أستاذي اللي ناسيني

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا دخلت من مستوى عالي لأني لم اكن متابع معاكم.
> ودخلت على الباوند من  إيه 2.0142 ايه هو تقييمك 
> بتنصحني ادخل شرا على المجنون حاليا

  

> ممكن أعرف هدف الباوند على كم

  

> أول مقاومة 2.0180

  

> أستاذي اللي ناسيني

  افتتاح الشمعة كان 2.0117 الى دخل منها ان شاء الله الهدف الاول على الابوبا ومن دخل من مستويات اقل تحقق الهدف  
العقبة الحالية 2.0183 وان شاء الله يكسرها ويطلع

----------


## سمير صيام

المجنون حقق اكتر من 100 نقطة والباوند حقق عند البعض الهدف الاول 
الاستوب عند الدخول منعا للتقلبات

----------


## tamer

ترند قوى على الأربع ساعات

----------


## yafrahnet

ممكن تقييم للباوند والمجنون في هذه الأثناء

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن تقييم للباوند والمجنون في هذه الأثناء

 اثناء اى صفقة لا تقيم الوضع مادام هناك وقف وهناك هدف فلا تشغل بالك وتعلم الصبر على الصفقة والرضا بالاستوب اذا حصل وفى حالتنا الاستوب على الدخول الان

----------


## yafrahnet

انا أريد افهم كيف احط الأستوب  
و ممعنى إستوب على الدخول 
واسف ان كنت أزعجك [اسئلتي الكتيرة

----------


## abofaris73

> اثناء اى صفقة لا تقيم الوضع مادام هناك وقف وهناك هدف فلا تشغل بالك وتعلم الصبر على الصفقة والرضا بالاستوب اذا حصل وفى حالتنا الاستوب على الدخول الان

   كلام جميل جدا  التحليل يكون قبل دخول الصفقة ، ولجميع السناريوهات المحتملة  وبذلك فلا مجال للتردد أو المفاجآت   :Thumb:

----------


## سمير صيام

> كلام جميل جدا  التحليل يكون قبل دخول الصفقة ، ولجميع السناريوهات المحتملة  وبذلك فلا مجال للتردد أو المفاجآت

 الموضوع نور وزقطط نورتنا يا ابو الفوارس ولا تحرمنا من توجيهاتك وطلاتك علينا 
تقبل ودى  :Icon26:

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا أريد افهم كيف احط الأستوب  
> و ممعنى إستوب على الدخول 
> واسف ان كنت أزعجك [اسئلتي الكتيرة

 اسئل ياغالى براحتك
الاستوب على الدخول معناه عند تحقق الهدف الاول اضع الاستوب بتاعى على نقطة دخولى بحيث لو ارتد السعر اخرج بدون خسارة  
يعنى مثلا دخول من 1.3300 والهدف الاول عند 1.3400 والاستوب عند 1.3250 يبقى لو وصل السعر الى 1.3400 اجعل استوبى 1.3300 بدل من 1.3250

----------


## نديم الذكريات

لدينا الأن صفقة على فريم الخمس دقائق على المجنون   وفي أنتضار أفتتاح شمعة جديدة تحت الموفينج للتأكيد مع العلم بأن جميع المؤشرات المساعدة   معطية أشارة بيع بعد إضافة موشر أخونا وضاح  ولى أش رايك أخوي سمير   إليك الشارت وننتظر تحقيق 50 نقطة سريعة على هذا الفريم إن شاء الله

----------


## نديم الذكريات

تم الدخول عند سعر 233.14 شورت   وفي انتضار تحقق الهدف إن شاء الله

----------


## yafrahnet

moving50 صالحة ايضا لفريم 5

----------


## سمير صيام

> لدينا الأن صفقة على فريم الخمس دقائق على المجنون   وفي أنتضار أفتتاح شمعة جديدة تحت الموفينج للتأكيد مع العلم بأن جميع المؤشرات المساعدة   معطية أشارة بيع بعد إضافة موشر أخونا وضاح  ولى أش رايك أخوي سمير   إليك الشارت وننتظر تحقيق 50 نقطة سريعة على هذا الفريم إن شاء الله

  

> تم الدخول عند سعر 233.14 شورت   وفي انتضار تحقق الهدف إن شاء الله

 ياترى دخلت وخرجت ولا زى ما نات شورت لانى شايفه عكس ورجع نزل تانى بس طبعا الفوليوم بتاع العطار لسه شورت

----------


## نديم الذكريات

> moving50 صالحة ايضا لفريم 5

 أهلين اخوي   بالنسبة لفريم الخمس دقائق   هو الأن قيد التجربة  فلا تدخل على صفقات سوى على حساب ديمو

----------


## سمير صيام

> moving50 صالحة ايضا لفريم 5

 اخونا نديم بيجربها لسه والله لو فيها خير هنقول لا للخمس دقائق

----------


## نديم الذكريات

> ياترى دخلت وخرجت ولا زى ما نات شورت لانى شايفه عكس ورجع نزل تانى بس طبعا الفوليوم بتاع العطار لسه شورت

 لا زالت الصفقة إلا الأن أخوي سمير ومحققة إلى الأن 15 نقطة   وكذالك دخول على الباوند دولار شورت على فريم 15 دقيقة  وفي أنتضار تحقق الهدف

----------


## yafrahnet

اظن أنه يتوجب علي الخروج من المجنون .
أنا داخل الصفقة في الحقيقي كنت أظن إنكم داخلين على الحقيقي وو الترند انعكس .والان خاسر 4 نقاط.
فما رأيكم

----------


## yafrahnet

احمل منين استراتيجية العطار

----------


## سمير صيام

> اظن أنه يتوجب علي الخروج من المجنون .
> أنا داخل الصفقة في الحقيقي كنت أظن إنكم داخلين على الحقيقي وو الترند انعكس .والان خاسر 4 نقاط.
> فما رأيكم

 لا تدخل حقيقى حتى لو قلنالك الا لما تجرب بنفسك وتكون مقتنع غير كده لا

----------


## yafrahnet

أوكي استنى شوية ممكن يرتد وينزل .
أسف في هذه الأيام لدينا مشاكل في صبيب النت ضعيف جدا ولا أستطيع المتابعة .
ححاول اخرج في اقرب فرصة.
حتي لا اخرج بخسارة كبيرة

----------


## yafrahnet

اطلب منكم سوى تحليل بسيط ازاي بتعرف نقاط الدعم والمقاومة على استرتيجيتيك أخي سمير

----------


## yafrahnet

الحمد لله خرجت بربح 3 نقاط افضل من الخسارة .

----------


## سمير صيام

> اطلب منكم سوى تحليل بسيط ازاي بتعرف نقاط الدعم والمقاومة على استرتيجيتيك أخي سمير

 فى الطريقة بنحدد اهداف وليس دعم ومقاومة 
بالنسبة للدعم والمقاتومة هناك موضوع للاخ محتار تابعه هيفيدك جدا

----------


## الفرعون

أستاذ سمير في موضوع الاستاذ حكيم سليمان قلت ان الدخول علي البوند دولار شراء  بعد كسر 2.0190 ولم يتم الكسر ، فهل مازلت ترشح الصعود وعلينا انتظار كسرها  للدخول ولا وجهة نظرك اتغيرت ؟؟ 
معلش بتعبك معايا

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير في موضوع الاستاذ حكيم سليمان قلت ان الدخول علي البوند دولار شراء  بعد كسر 2.0190 ولم يتم الكسر ، فهل مازلت ترشح الصعود وعلينا انتظار كسرها  للدخول ولا وجهة نظرك اتغيرت ؟؟ 
> معلش بتعبك معايا

 انا مازالت ارى الصعود ولكن تاكيده بكسر القمة وان شاء الله يكسرها

----------


## ماجد كو

بالنسبه لي الدخول فقط عند كسر الموفينج

----------


## بشير

> بالنسبه لي الدخول فقط عند كسر الموفينج

  كلامك هذا أخي ماجد هو الصحيح وعمليات فرعيه دخلتها انا بيع واخذت رزقي وخرجت اما الاساسية فباقيه وفق هذه الاستراتيجية المجربه وفق الله الجميع

----------


## نديم الذكريات

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   صباح الخير أخوي سمير وصباح الخير للجميع   نجي اليوم ونوضح ما حدث لصفقة المجنون على فريم الخمس دقائق التي ذكرتها في مشاركة سابقة   طبعا أنا خرجت من الصفقة بربح 30نقطة  عند 232.80  ولكني خرجت من الصفقة لتجربة مؤشر أخونا وضاح بعد أن حدث التقاطع وأصبح الخط الأزرق فوق الصفر وكان قد سبق مؤشر rsi  وأعطى إشارة مبكرة بالخروج من الصفقة   فقلبت الصفقة من بيع لشراء وكانت رأبحة أيضا وحققت 40 نقطة   فأرجوا المتابعة من الأخوان لنخرج بنتيجة لهذه الدراسة على فريم الخمس دقائق   إليكم الشارت

----------


## eg_falcon

عمي سمير ايه حكاية الموفينج 50 هو احنا مش كنا شغالين موفينج 55 مع موفينج 40 على تعديل الاخ بوحة انا عارف بنتقل عليك بس لو في مشاركة فيها تعديل ارجو توجيهي اليها و لك جزيل الشكر

----------


## ماجد كو

اهلا بالحبيب بشير طبعا الغالي سمير متمرس وعارف بيعمل ايه  :Thumb: واحنا لسه نقول ياهادي على الطريقه دي .  اخي العزيز سمير اخواني الاعزاء عاد قلت انا حابب اعمل باك تست على ازواج اخرى لمدة سنه او سنتين على الفريم المتميز الاربع ساعات بنفس طريقة الباوند دولار فماذا تقترحون رأيي كالتالي:   طبعا الباوند دولار والمجنون خلاص طريقتهم هنا .  اليورو ين بما انه مصاحب للمجنون فنعزله شويه لان المجنون معانا ويكفينا ولا ايه .  اقترح مثلا الاسترالي دولار والنيوزلندي ين او الاسترالي ين او اليورو فرنك او اليورو دولار والفرنك دولار مارايكم وما هي الاهداف والاستوب التي تقترحونها طبعا الطريقة مثل الباوند الموفينج 55 وبمعدل 3الى 1 اقترح مثلا النيوزلندي ين 40استوب الى 120 هدف اليورو دولار 30 استوب الى 90 هدف ونسمع منكم  اخي نديم فريم الخمس دقائق سيكن متعبا ، وتسللللللللللموووون .

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   صباح الخير أخوي سمير وصباح الخير للجميع   نجي اليوم ونوضح ما حدث لصفقة المجنون على فريم الخمس دقائق التي ذكرتها في مشاركة سابقة   طبعا أنا خرجت من الصفقة بربح 30نقطة  عند 232.80  ولكني خرجت من الصفقة لتجربة مؤشر أخونا وضاح بعد أن حدث التقاطع وأصبح الخط الأزرق فوق الصفر وكان قد سبق مؤشر rsi  وأعطى إشارة مبكرة بالخروج من الصفقة   فقلبت الصفقة من بيع لشراء وكانت رأبحة أيضا وحققت 40 نقطة   فأرجوا المتابعة من الأخوان لنخرج بنتيجة لهذه الدراسة على فريم الخمس دقائق   إليكم الشارت

 ممتاز اخى نديم ومتابعين معاك ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> عمي سمير ايه حكاية الموفينج 50 هو احنا مش كنا شغالين موفينج 55 مع موفينج 40 على تعديل الاخ بوحة انا عارف بنتقل عليك بس لو في مشاركة فيها تعديل ارجو توجيهي اليها و لك جزيل الشكر

 الطريقة موجودة ففى الو صفحة وشكلك كده بقالك شهر او اكتر مدخلتش الموضوع
راجع اول صفحة  
تقبل ودى

----------


## سمير صيام

> اهلا بالحبيب بشير طبعا الغالي سمير متمرس وعارف بيعمل ايه واحنا لسه نقول ياهادي على الطريقه دي .  اخي العزيز سمير اخواني الاعزاء عاد قلت انا حابب اعمل باك تست على ازواج اخرى لمدة سنه او سنتين على الفريم المتميز الاربع ساعات بنفس طريقة الباوند دولار فماذا تقترحون رأيي كالتالي:   طبعا الباوند دولار والمجنون خلاص طريقتهم هنا .  اليورو ين بما انه مصاحب للمجنون فنعزله شويه لان المجنون معانا ويكفينا ولا ايه .  اقترح مثلا الاسترالي دولار والنيوزلندي ين او الاسترالي ين او اليورو فرنك او اليورو دولار والفرنك دولار مارايكم وما هي الاهداف والاستوب التي تقترحونها طبعا الطريقة مثل الباوند الموفينج 55 وبمعدل 3الى 1 اقترح مثلا النيوزلندي ين 40استوب الى 120 هدف اليورو دولار 30 استوب الى 90 هدف ونسمع منكم  اخي نديم فريم الخمس دقائق سيكن متعبا ، وتسللللللللللموووون .

 هلا ماجد باشا
بالنسبة لليورو انا عملته باك تست وارى الافضل لان حركته تقريبا موازية مع الباوند يبقى التركيز باوند افضل
بالنسبة لليورو ين فيكفى المجنون الكبير متفق معاك
بالنسبة لعملات اخرى فهناك النيوزلندى دولار يحترم موفنج ema 23 low  ولكن ممكن يكون هاى فى البيع هو المقاومة واللو فى الشراء هو الدعم 
كذلك الحال مع الاسترالى دولار ema 21 low   
عملات اخرى لو هتحط موفنج 55 انظر للشارت هل يحترم الخط ام لا فاذا كان لا فلا تتعب نفسك فى الباك تست 
بالنسبة للاهداف اعتقد تكون حسب كل عملة وحركتها يعنى الاسترالى او النيوزلدنى بطئ وممكن جدا الاهداف تكون 100 - 120 نقطة مثلا والاستوب 35 -40 
تقبل ودى

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

> هلا ماجد باشا  بالنسبة لليورو انا عملته باك تست وارى الافضل لان حركته تقريبا موازية مع الباوند يبقى التركيز باوند افضل بالنسبة لليورو ين فيكفى المجنون الكبير متفق معاك بالنسبة لعملات اخرى فهناك النيوزلندى دولار يحترم موفنج ema 23 low ولكن ممكن يكون هاى فى البيع هو المقاومة واللو فى الشراء هو الدعم  كذلك الحال مع الاسترالى دولار ema 21 low   عملات اخرى لو هتحط موفنج 55 انظر للشارت هل يحترم الخط ام لا فاذا كان لا فلا تتعب نفسك فى الباك تست  بالنسبة للاهداف اعتقد تكون حسب كل عملة وحركتها يعنى الاسترالى او النيوزلدنى بطئ وممكن جدا الاهداف تكون 100 - 120 نقطة مثلا والاستوب 35 -40  تقبل ودى

 السلام عليكم
والله يا اخوتي الباوند دولار وحده يكفيني ان شاء الله
استراتجيتي +استراتجية الاخ سمير 
والحمد لله على كل حال 
ما احببت ان الفت له
هل منكم من استغل هذا الارتداد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الطريقة ايضا تعتمد على الارتداد وانا غلطان
الشارت يتكلم على نفسه
محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> والله يا اخوتي الباوند دولار وحده يكفيني ان شاء الله
> استراتجيتي +استراتجية الاخ سمير 
> والحمد لله على كل حال 
> ما احببت ان الفت له
> هل منكم من استغل هذا الارتداد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> الطريقة ايضا تعتمد على الارتداد وانا غلطان
> الشارت يتكلم على نفسه
> محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

 استغلينا الارتداد امبارح ياغالى

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

> استغلينا الارتداد امبارح ياغالى

 شكرا يا ريس يعني جيت متئخر
لكن حبيبي لما لم تضع الشارت ؟
لتوضيح (الارتداد مثل الاختراق في النقاط)
ولا حطيته وانا نايم  :Doh:  
محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## eg_falcon

> الطريقة موجودة ففى الو صفحة وشكلك كده بقالك شهر او اكتر مدخلتش الموضوع  راجع اول صفحة   تقبل ودى

 عفوا اخي سمير يظهر ان دماغ الواحد ساحت من كتر الطرق و الا ستراتيجيات و مشكور يا غالي

----------


## eg_falcon

> الباوند ين الفريم الاربع ساعات المؤشرات RSI 14 + موفنج EMA 50 + SHIFT 25  الدخول شراء كسر موفنج 50 صعودا بموافقة RSI انه يكون فوق 50   الدخول بيع  كسر موفنج 50 هبوطا بموافقة RSI انه يكون تحت 50  معدل الطريقة 1 للخسارة : 3 للربح الهدف 300 نقطة والخسارة 100 نقطة

   دا حضرتك اللي بتقول

----------


## eg_falcon

> صباح الخير علي عيون كل الحبايب ...... الحاضر منهم واللي غايب   بعد معاناة مع أبو الأندال على فريم الأربع ساعات للوصول إلي حل بخصوص الترددات واشارات الدخول الخاطئة   ربنا هداني لطريقة جميلة جدا وبسيطة جدا ومافيش أي إضافات على طريقتنا غير تعديل بسيط   سنعتمد على مستويين في مؤشر الأر إس أي وهما ( 58 و 35 )   يعني شروط الدخول هتكون كالآتي :  الشرط الأول : إختراق السعر لموفينج 55 وموفينج 40 صعوداً ( شراء ) وهبوطاً ( بيع )  الشرط الثاني : تقاطع موفينج 40 مع موفينج 55 من أسفل لأعلي ( شراء ) ومن أعلي لأسفل ( بيع )  الشرط الثالث : مؤشر الأر إس أي يكون فوق مستوي 58 ( شراء ) وتحت مستوي 35 ( بيع )   طبعا أكيد الناس هتسال ليه المستويات دي بالتحديد .. في الحقيقة جربت كل المستويات ولقيت انهم   أفضل مستويات لتفادي الاشارات الخاطئة وحالات التذبذب الكثيرة على الشارت   أنا مش بس هقول الطريقة من غير تجربة ..... ولكن الحمد لله قدرت أعمل باك تيست لأبو الأندال   على فريم الأربع ساعات من شهر 11 / 2005 وحتي الآن وخرجت بنتائج مبهرة ولله الحمد    يتبع >>>>>>

   دا بوحة اللي بيقول  :013:

----------


## eg_falcon

يا دماغييييييي  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Yikes3:  دا انا بقى اللي بقول :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:

----------


## hussain2007

ياشباب انتو لسه في الصفقة او طلعتوا منها حق المجنون  
انا اشوفه كانه راح يرجع  نزول النت شنو رايكم ياشباب  :Doh:

----------


## سمير صيام

> دا بوحة اللي بيقول

 ياغالى احنا اتفقنا على نظام تانى وعدلناه فى الصفحة الاولى سيبك من اللى كان قبله

----------


## سمير صيام

> ياشباب انتو لسه في الصفقة او طلعتوا منها حق المجنون  
> انا اشوفه كانه راح يرجع  نزول النت شنو رايكم ياشباب

 المفروض انك طلعت حسب الاستوب المتحرك

----------


## yafrahnet

سلام الله عليكم
فيه صفقة على المجنون ممكن ندخل عليها

----------


## yafrahnet

أنا دخلت الأن على المجنون شرا ماهو رأيكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> أنا دخلت الأن على المجنون شرا ماهو رأيكم

 لا للدخول الان السوق نام خلاص والاتنين الاجازة نلتقى بعد الفاصل اقصد لاسبوع اللى جاى

----------


## yafrahnet

أظن انه كان عندي في خطأ في الميتاتريدر . ده أصلا مافيش تقاطع.
سبحان الله دخلت في شرك صفقة خسرانة.

----------


## temo

المشرف القدير جدا هل الصفحة الاولى هى الطريقة العتمدة ولا اتعدلت وكمان سؤال ان عارف انك كريم جدا انا سمعت كده وانا بتصفح الموضوع ان فى متوسط للنيوزلندى منبى فهمهولى والف شكر ليك يا غالى :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:      :Drive1:  :Drive1:  :Drive1:  :Drive1:  :Drive1:  :Drive1:

----------


## ماجد كو

> هلا ماجد باشا  بالنسبة لليورو انا عملته باك تست وارى الافضل لان حركته تقريبا موازية مع الباوند يبقى التركيز باوند افضل بالنسبة لليورو ين فيكفى المجنون الكبير متفق معاك بالنسبة لعملات اخرى فهناك النيوزلندى دولار يحترم موفنج ema 23 low ولكن ممكن يكون هاى فى البيع هو المقاومة واللو فى الشراء هو الدعم  كذلك الحال مع الاسترالى دولار ema 21 low   عملات اخرى لو هتحط موفنج 55 انظر للشارت هل يحترم الخط ام لا فاذا كان لا فلا تتعب نفسك فى الباك تست  بالنسبة للاهداف اعتقد تكون حسب كل عملة وحركتها يعنى الاسترالى او النيوزلدنى بطئ وممكن جدا الاهداف تكون 100 - 120 نقطة مثلا والاستوب 35 -40  تقبل ودى

 رجعت للكندي ين لقيته بيحترم الموفينج 55 بس موكثير وحسب الطريقة اعتقد بانه متعب  بالنسبه للموفينج اللي ذكرتهم اعتقد بانهم جيدين للنيوزلندي والاسترالي بس نحتاج مراجعتهما بس ايش تقصد بالهاي واللو وانهما الدعم والمقاومة لانني اريد مثلا اعمل باك تست على النيوزلندي دولار فلو استخدمت الموفينج 23 E اللو وراجعته على اعتبار الدخول بعد كسر الموفينج والاغلاق للشمعه ونعمل الهدف نقول 90 واللوس 30 شو رايك

----------


## سمير صيام

> المشرف القدير جدا هل الصفحة الاولى هى الطريقة العتمدة ولا اتعدلت وكمان سؤال ان عارف انك كريم جدا انا سمعت كده وانا بتصفح الموضوع ان فى متوسط للنيوزلندى منبى فهمهولى والف شكر ليك يا غالى

 الله يخليك انا عادى ياعم ولا قدير ولا حاجة 
بالنسبة للطريقة هى فى اول مشاركتين وبالنسبة للنيوزلندى اصبر حتى اخونا ماجد يراجعهم وهتلاقى اللى عايزه ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> رجعت للكندي ين لقيته بيحترم الموفينج 55 بس موكثير وحسب الطريقة اعتقد بانه متعب  بالنسبه للموفينج اللي ذكرتهم اعتقد بانهم جيدين للنيوزلندي والاسترالي بس نحتاج مراجعتهما بس ايش تقصد بالهاي واللو وانهما الدعم والمقاومة لانني اريد مثلا اعمل باك تست على النيوزلندي دولار فلو استخدمت الموفينج 23 E اللو وراجعته على اعتبار الدخول بعد كسر الموفينج والاغلاق للشمعه ونعمل الهدف نقول 90 واللوس 30 شو رايك

 هلا ياغالى
الاصل فى الموفنج هو اللو  
لكن وجهة نظرى انه لو السعر تحت الموفنج احوله الى هاى عشان يبقى مقاومة ولو اخترقه لفوق اخليه دعم واخليه لو مش هاى وامشى على هذا الاساس 
يعنى لو شراء يكون الموفنج لو ولو بيع نخليه هاى 
هل وصل مقصودى ولا نقول عروستى  :013:

----------


## temo

> الله يخليك انا عادى ياعم ولا قدير ولا حاجة  بالنسبة للطريقة هى فى اول مشاركتين وبالنسبة للنيوزلندى اصبر حتى اخونا ماجد يراجعهم وهتلاقى اللى عايزه ان شاء الله

 الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكر :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

السلام عليكم
اخوتي الكرام الى متابعين معنا
اخي سمير بما اننا في عطلة الى غاية يوم الثلاثاء
ممكن ترفق لنا ماهي النتائج الى غاية اخر سفقة 
يعني تقرير مفصل لشهرين السابقين 
محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

----------

>

----------


## aboali

> 

        7       3     4

----------

> 7       3     4

----------


## aboali

> 

   :Thumb:

----------


## aboali

55       :  11-7-2007  247.99    +  +  100+100+100 =300    :Thumb:     24-7-2007  247.36    + +  100+100+100=300    :Thumb:     8-8-2007  243.93   :Doh:  -100    :Compress:     9-8-2007  241.70    + +   2000    :Yikes3:  100+100+100=300    :Thumb:       233.37    +   100+100 =200    :Clap:        229.80     +   100+100=200    :Clap:       231.61   100+100+100 =300   :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------

> 55       :  11-7-2007  247.99    +  +  100+100+100 =300       24-7-2007  247.36    + +  100+100+100=300       8-8-2007  243.93   -100       9-8-2007  241.70    + +   2000    100+100+100=300         233.37    +   100+100 =200          229.80     +   100+100=200         231.61   100+100+100 =300

      1500

----------


## tifa

55    
  50  shift 25

----------


## temo

100                                70                     :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------

> 55    
>   50  shift 25

  50  25

----------

> 100                                 70

   
                              100

----------


## temo

> 100

  
    :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------

> 

  
 :012:

----------



----------


## aboali

> 

   :Thumb:

----------


## atef abo sofa

Mr/ Samir

----------

> Mr/ Samir

----------


## atef abo sofa

30

----------

> 30

----------


## yafrahnet

.
                       .                 .
    .

----------

> .
>                        .                 .
>     .

----------



----------

> 

               2.0190

----------



----------


## yafrahnet

>

----------


## yafrahnet



----------

.

----------

> .

----------


## yafrahnet



----------


## aboali

>

----------


## WINNER



----------


## بسيم محمد

اخ winner عمرك اطول من عمري لسة كنت ناوي اسأل . سألت الأخ سمير مرة وقالي انه موجود وبعد كدة ما سمعناش منه حاجة .

----------


## سمير صيام

> عم سمير هو الأستاذ حكيم مش مبين ليه؟

  

> اخ winner عمرك اطول من عمري لسة كنت ناوي اسأل . سألت الأخ سمير مرة وقالي انه موجود وبعد كدة ما سمعناش منه حاجة .

 الاخ حكيم موجود ولكن مشغول شوية وان شاء الله يتواجد بينا

----------


## yafrahnet

اليوم اتحرمنا منك يا اخي سمير .
ولا فرصة اتت . عطلة السوق الامريكية كان لها تأثير على الفوركس.
وأيضا الاسبوع الماضي اتحرمت منك ومن الفرص بسبب عطل في مزود الخدمة عندي .
كيف ترى اجواء السوق حاليا و غدا انشاء الله.

----------


## سمير صيام

> اليوم اتحرمنا منك يا اخي سمير .
> ولا فرصة اتت . عطلة السوق الامريكية كان لها تأثير على الفوركس.
> وأيضا الاسبوع الماضي اتحرمت منك ومن الفرص بسبب عطل في مزود الخدمة عندي .
> كيف ترى اجواء السوق حاليا و غدا انشاء الله.

 معلش عشان مافيش اى فرص وبكره يحلها ربنا

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

> اليوم اتحرمنا منك يا اخي سمير .
> ولا فرصة اتت . عطلة السوق الامريكية كان لها تأثير على الفوركس.
> وأيضا الاسبوع الماضي اتحرمت منك ومن الفرص بسبب عطل في مزود الخدمة عندي .
> كيف ترى اجواء السوق حاليا و غدا انشاء الله.

 اصبر اخي الكريم
فالسوق وعلى هذه الطريقة مليان على الاخر
الاتزام والصبر =نصل الى النجاح ان شاء الله 
محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## aboali

الفرصه
لازم تكون احنا فى انتظارها وليس العكس
لا تستعجل اخى الكريم فكل يوم فى فرص

----------


## yafrahnet

شكرا لكم كثيرا

----------


## بسيم محمد

الله يصبحك بالخير يا سمير . ايه حالة الطوارئ اللي احنا فيها . ما حدش بيكتب ولا بيشارك . مافيش توصيات ولا دردشات . هو الموضوع في منتهى الخطورة حتى نبتعد بهذا الشكل ؟

----------


## بشير

الباوند على تشارت الساعه

----------


## سمير صيام

> الله يصبحك بالخير يا سمير . ايه حالة الطوارئ اللي احنا فيها . ما حدش بيكتب ولا بيشارك . مافيش توصيات ولا دردشات . هو الموضوع في منتهى الخطورة حتى نبتعد بهذا الشكل ؟

 صباح الفل
لا حالة طوارئ ولا حاجة فقط منتظرين فرصة ان شاء الله

----------


## نـزار محمد

السلام عليكم 
فرصة بيع قريبة على الباوند دولار .. نتظر الكسر..

----------


## tamer

أن شاء الله يتم كسر الترند والموفينج

----------


## yafrahnet

سلام اخي سمير سلام جميع الأعضاء
فيه فرصتين وحدة على الباوند ووحدة على المجنون.
نتمنى أنه يتم كسر الترند

----------


## hussain2007

سلام عليكم  
مو هذي فرصة ... أو لازم تنتظر شويه حتى نتأكد من الكسر  :Yikes3:

----------


## بسيم محمد

الى اين متوقع نزول الباوند ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> سلام عليكم  
> مو هذي فرصة ... أو لازم تنتظر شويه حتى نتأكد من الكسر

  

> الى اين متوقع نزول الباوند ؟

 هننتظر اغلاق الشمعة اولا

----------


## yafrahnet

أظن أنه تم الكسر ولا أنا مخطئ

----------


## hussain2007

انا افضل انكم لاتستعجلو 
في خبر قوي على الدولار بعد ساعه ونصف .. أفضل انكم تشوفو الخبر ووين راح يودي الباوند يكون اضمن  
وانا راح اجرب بيع الباوند على ديمو  :Thumb:

----------


## سمير صيام

الدخول بيع من 2.0082
الاستوب 2.0142
الهدف الاول 2.0022
التانى 1.9962
التالت 1.9902   بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا افضل انكم لاتستعجلو 
> في خبر قوي على الدولار بعد ساعه ونصف .. أفضل انكم تشوفو الخبر ووين راح يودي الباوند يكون اضمن  
> وانا راح اجرب بيع الباوند على ديمو

 بنحاول اخى حسين الا نركز على الاخبار وربنا يكرم ان شاء الله

----------


## forex_syria

الله يكرمك ويعطيك العافية أخي سمير الحقيقة كنا عمننتظر أشارتك مشكور بارك الله بك

----------


## [email protected]

> الدخول بيع من 2.0082  الهدف الاول 2.0022 التانى 1.9962 التالت 1.9902   بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 والاستوب 60 نقطه كالمعتاد  :Icon31:

----------


## سمير صيام

> الله يكرمك ويعطيك العافية أخي سمير الحقيقة كنا عمننتظر أشارتك مشكور بارك الله بك

 ربنا يكرمك ويكرمنا ان شاء الله
ندعو ان الله يوفق فى هذه الصفقة 
تقبل ودى

----------


## سمير صيام

> والاستوب 60 نقطه كالمعتاد

 تمام سقط سهوا وتم التعديل
جزاك الله خير

----------


## tamer

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## egypt0

> الدخول بيع من 2.0082
> الاستوب 2.0142
> الهدف الاول 2.0022
> التانى 1.9962
> التالت 1.9902   بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

  
بالتوفيق اخى سمير  
انا متبع الطريقه على لمجنون والباوند والمجنون فاضله شويه صغيرين على ال 4 ساعات  
بس كنت عايز استفسر على فريمت الدخول المتاحه لكل زوج غير ال 4 ساعات؟؟؟؟

----------


## yafrahnet

الشارت الذي أشتغل غلية لازال لم يعطني الشمعة التالية .مع العلم اتداول على Alpari  .
على عكس شركة marketiva   ظهرت الشمعة التالية . ممكن تفسير من الإخوة.؟

----------


## WINNER

أخي سميرماهي الطريقه لإؤفاق الشارت بالمشاركه و شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> بالتوفيق اخى سمير  
> انا متبع الطريقه على لمجنون والباوند والمجنون فاضله شويه صغيرين على ال 4 ساعات  
> بس كنت عايز استفسر على فريمت الدخول المتاحه لكل زوج غير ال 4 ساعات؟؟؟؟

 بالنسبة للباوند فقط 4 ساعات
لكن المجنون ممكن تمشى الساعة والاربع ساعات

----------


## سمير صيام

> الشارت الذي أشتغل غلية لازال لم يعطني الشمعة التالية .مع العلم اتداول على Alpari  .
> على عكس شركة marketiva   ظهرت الشمعة التالية . ممكن تفسير من الإخوة.؟

 اخ عبد الحميد فى مشاركة سابقة رديت عليك وقلتلك نحن نتبع ال تريد فقط

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سميرماهي الطريقه لإؤفاق الشارت بالمشاركه و شكرا

 ستجد فى صفقة الرد تحت مكتوب ارفق ملف فى المشاركة حسب الصورة ومنها تختار الملف

----------


## yafrahnet

أوكي اخي سمير أنا شفت أل تريد بس مابتدي حساب ديمو .ولا أنا غلطان في المعلومة ده . لو كانت فعلا غلط ممكن تضع لي الرابط من أجل التسجيل على الديمو. وشكرا للافادة .
واسف على الإزعاج

----------


## بشير

بغيت اخوي سمير تعطيني رايك عن متوسط 200 يوم على النصف ساعه للباوند

----------


## بشير

وهذي الربع ساعه نلاحظ في الفترتين ان الكسر الكاذب يتفلتر بالارس اي

----------


## سمير صيام

> بغيت اخوي سمير تعطيني رايك عن متوسط 200 يوم على النصف ساعه للباوند

 حاضر يا بشير نعمله باك تست مافيش مشكلة ان شاء الله 
مع انى شخصيا افضل المحنون على الساعة او النص لانه اسرع وافضل

----------


## سمير صيام

> أوكي اخي سمير أنا شفت أل تريد بس مابتدي حساب ديمو .ولا أنا غلطان في المعلومة ده . لو كانت فعلا غلط ممكن تضع لي الرابط من أجل التسجيل على الديمو. وشكرا للافادة .
> واسف على الإزعاج

 اتفضل

----------


## egypt0

طيب الشغل على فريم الساعه للمجنون نفس اهداف فريم الاربع ساعات 
300 وستوب 100 
ولا اقل؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## yafrahnet

> اتفضل

  المرة السابقة مالمحت اليمو اليوم وجدته شكرا على مساعدتك إكسبريس في التعامل جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب الشغل على فريم الساعه للمجنون نفس اهداف فريم الاربع ساعات 
> 300 وستوب 100 
> ولا اقل؟؟؟؟؟

 ممكن تمشى زى الاربع ساعات والاربع ساعات ممكن ناخد اهداف اكبر بكل تاكيد

----------


## yafrahnet

فيه كسر تاني عكسي .مالعمل في هذه الحالة المرجو الإفادة

----------


## ماجد كو

حياكم بالتوفيق للجميع وهذه صفقتي الاحظ في ارتداد والله الموفق

----------


## نديم الذكريات

رأيك أخوي سمير   ولا يهون الجميع   إليكم التشارت يتكلم عربي   المجنون في مواجهة مقاومة أسبوعية عند 234.56 + تراند هابط على الديلي   بالمقابل تراند صاعد على الأربع ساعات في أنتضار كسر أحداها إما تراند الأربع ساعات أو التراند الهابط ع اليومي وكسر المقاومة   ننتظر آرائكم

----------


## صائد الفرص

توصيه على المجنون  بيع من 233.80 الهدف 150 نقطة  ستوب 224.25

----------


## سمير صيام

> توصيه على المجنون  بيع من 233.80 الهدف 150 نقطة  ستوب 224.25

 اخى الكريم
هذا الموضوع مخصص فقط لطريقة الموفنج 
يمكنك فتح موضوع مخصوص للتوصيات

----------


## [email protected]

> الدخول بيع من 2.0082  الاستوب 2.0142 الهدف الاول 2.0022 التانى 1.9962 التالت 1.9902   بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 الحمد لله من قبل ومن بعد  تم ضرب الاستوب 2.0142

----------


## سمير صيام

> رأيك أخوي سمير   ولا يهون الجميع   إليكم التشارت يتكلم عربي   المجنون في مواجهة مقاومة أسبوعية عند 234.56 + تراند هابط على الديلي   بالمقابل تراند صاعد على الأربع ساعات في أنتضار كسر أحداها إما تراند الأربع ساعات أو التراند الهابط ع اليومي وكسر المقاومة   ننتظر آرائكم

 المجنون عموما محاصر من كل الجهات 
وهو مازال ملتزم بالترند الصاعد
ووجهة نظرى فيه موجودة فى الشارت

----------


## سمير صيام

> فيه كسر تاني عكسي .مالعمل في هذه الحالة المرجو الإفادة

  

> حياكم بالتوفيق للجميع وهذه صفقتي الاحظ في ارتداد والله الموفق

 هو عاكس حتى الان ولم يضرب الاستوب سننتظر ضرب الاستوب او ربنا يكرمه وينزل 
عموما فى انتظار اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات بعد قليل

----------


## egypt0

ضرب الاستوب والحمد لله على كل شى وباذن الله خيرها فى غيرها

----------


## سمير صيام

> ضرب الاستوب والحمد لله على كل شى وباذن الله خيرها فى غيرها

 الحمد الله تتعوض فى غيرها ان شاء الله

----------


## [email protected]

بعد ضرب الاستوب  اعتقد انه باغلاق الاربع ساعات الحاليه  يتم الدخول شراء  وان شاء الله معوضين خير  ننتظر رأي اخونا سمير

----------


## yafrahnet

السوق متذبذب كثيرا . ده أتى ضد كل التوقعات .

----------


## صائد الفرص

نصيحة احذر  من الشراء الان

----------


## بشير

يا خواني  النفسيات فيها شيء من الاحباط بعد ضرب الاستوب لكن اقول لكم الطريقه وحسب الباك تست الي عمله سمير 3 ناجحة 1 تضرب استوب المفروض الدخول بعد اغلاق 4 ساعات فوق الموفينج وانت صاحب القرار  انت من سيفرح بالربح وانت من سيتحمل الخساره

----------


## صائد الفرص

من وجهة نظري انه اختراق كاذب و سوف يتم الهبيوط من جديد و بقوة

----------


## سمير صيام

> بعد ضرب الاستوب  اعتقد انه باغلاق الاربع ساعات الحاليه  يتم الدخول شراء  وان شاء الله معوضين خير  ننتظر رأي اخونا سمير

  

> نصيحة احذر  من الشراء الان

  

> من وجهة نظري انه اختراق كاذب و سوف يتم الهبيوط من جديد و بقوة

 هو صحيح مفترض الدخول شراء بعد ضرب الاستوب لكن الوضع متذبذب والهبوط هو المرجح سننتظر قليلا لنرى

----------


## سمير صيام

> يا خواني  النفسيات فيها شيء من الاحباط بعد ضرب الاستوب لكن اقول لكم الطريقه وحسب الباك تست الي عمله سمير 3 ناجحة 1 تضرب استوب المفروض الدخول بعد اغلاق 4 ساعات فوق الموفينج وانت صاحب القرار  انت من سيفرح بالربح وانت من سيتحمل الخساره

 احباط ليه بس عم بشير
الحمد الله من وقت بدا التجربة النتائج ايجابية ومحققة ارباح ممتازة لو كل صفقة هتضرب استوب هيجى احباط لنا فنتوقف عن المتابعة افضل

----------


## نديم الذكريات

> المجنون عموما محاصر من كل الجهات   وهو مازال ملتزم بالترند الصاعد ووجهة نظرى فيه موجودة فى الشارت

 صراحة وجهة نظر جدا ممتازة أخوي سمير يا كذا يا كذا   ربنا يوفقنا جميع لكل خير   وهذي شمعة الأربع ساعات فتحت فوق الموفنج   وإن شاء الله يتم في الإتجاه الذي نرجوه

----------


## yafrahnet

> من وجهة نظري انه اختراق كاذب و سوف يتم الهبيوط من جديد و بقوة

   ماهو الشيء الذي جعلك تعطي رأيا عكس ماهو عليه الاعضاء ؟؟؟  إحساسي بيقول انه سوف ينزل نظرا لتذبذب السوق .

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

السلام عليكم
اخوتي الكريم
على حساب رئي الشخصي
يجب الدخول في هذه السفقة
لانه عندما نعمل باك تست لطريقة ندخل في كل الفرص
وايضا عندما نقوم بعمل باك تست 
نتخلى عن جميع اغلعواطف والتوئيلا  
وايضا جميع التحليلات 
اذا سادخل على بركت الله

----------


## نديم الذكريات

في الحقيقة أرجح الهبوووط حيث أن أمامه مقاومة أسبوعية وقوية جدا   ولي إيه رأيكم

----------


## صائد الفرص

لان يجميع العملات و خصوصا اليورو لم يتاثر بالموجه السابقه و لم يخترق و ايضا المجنون لم يخترق ايضا مستوى 224.10 و بذلك الاختراق كان كاذب 
هذه وجة نظري اخي الكريم

----------


## yafrahnet

سأدخل شراء سنكون اوفياء للاسترتيجية

----------


## صائد الفرص

وجهة نظرك احترمها ................. و ارجو ان تنال مرادك

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> اخوتي الكريم
> على حساب رئي الشخصي
> يجب الدخول في هذه السفقة
> لانه عندما نعمل باك تست لطريقة ندخل في كل الفرص
> وايضا عندما نقوم بعمل باك تست 
> نتخلى عن جميع اغلعواطف والتوئيلا  
> وايضا جميع التحليلات 
> اذا سادخل على بركت الله

  :Thumb:

----------


## yafrahnet

ماذا حصل ؟
سكوت رهيب .. ترقب..تركيز  ---->  شراء ام بيع ؟؟؟

----------


## yafrahnet

حسب استراتيجية  *-* كماريلا *-* فقط للتزكية* أعطت إشارة شراء*

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

> ماذا حصل ؟
> سكوت رهيب .. ترقب..تركيز ----> شراء ام بيع ؟؟؟

 شراء اخي الكريم

----------


## سمير صيام

> ماذا حصل ؟
> سكوت رهيب .. ترقب..تركيز  ---->  شراء ام بيع ؟؟؟

  

> حسب استراتيجية  *-* كماريلا *-* فقط للتزكية* أعطت إشارة شراء*

 اخى عبد الحميد
نرجو ان تلتزم بالطريقة 
انت وقت الدخلو فى البيع بمجرد طلوع الباوند بتقول طلوع عكسى نعمل ايه
اخى الكريم واضح انك لا تضبط اعصابك فى اى تريد تدخله وهذا غير صحى لك ولا للى حواليك
انا نفسى دخل تالصفقة ننتظر ضرب الاستوب قبل تحقيق الهدف ومادام النتائج اجمالا ايجابية وهو ده الاهم بالنسبة لى 
فرجاء لا داعى للتشويش على الاخوة وتعب اعصابنا بهذه المداخلات
نحن لا نستخدم كامريلا ومادام مقتنع بالكامريلا فنصيحة لا تتاجر بناء على موفنج 55 
تقبل ودى

----------


## Walid Basset

كـــــــــــــــل سنه وانت طيب يا معلم يا كبير
رمضان كريــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
وإن شاء الله يعود علينا وعلى المسلمين بإذن الله بالخيرات والبركات
رمضان كريــــــــــــــم يا جماعه

----------


## سمير صيام

> كـــــــــــــــل سنه وانت طيب يا معلم يا كبير
> رمضان كريــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
> وإن شاء الله يعود علينا وعلى المسلمين بإذن الله بالخيرات والبركات
> رمضان كريــــــــــــــتم يا جماعه

 وانت طيب يا وليد كل عام وانت بخير
ومنتظرين ابداعاتك ان شاء الله

----------


## yafrahnet

> وانت طيب يا وليد كل عام وانت بخير
> ومنتظرين ابداعاتك ان شاء الله

 
انا قلت فقط تزكية 
 انا لا اتاجر بالكماريلا مع العلم انها بتعطي نفس النتائج نيتي كانت التاكيد فقط وليس التشويش وفيما سبق انا ركزت على الأخ الذي قال أن الترند سينزل كنت اريد اعرف على اي أساس اعتمد   واشرت أنه إحساس فقط .
إذن اين التشويش الذي سببته ؟
صراحة ملاحظة لاحظتها هنا ان تدخلاتكم تكون لادغة جدا.
 والكماريلا  لا اتاجر بها  انا  أتاجر بالموفينج 55  وانا مقتنع بها

----------


## yafrahnet

واسف ان شوشت عليكم.

----------


## سمير صيام

> فيه كسر تاني عكسي .مالعمل في هذه الحالة المرجو الإفادة

  

> انا قلت فقط تزكية 
>  انا لا اتاجر بالكماريلا مع العلم انها بتعطي نفس النتائج نيتي كانت التاكيد فقط وليس التشويش وفيما سبق انا ركزت على الأخ الذي قال أن الترند سينزل كنت اريد اعرف على اي أساس اعتمد   واشرت أنه إحساس فقط .
> إذن اين التشويش الذي سببته ؟
> صراحة ملاحظة لاحظتها هنا ان تدخلاتكم تكون لادغة جدا.
>  والكماريلا  لا اتاجر بها  انا  أتاجر بالموفينج 55  وانا مقتنع بها

  

> واسف ان شوشت عليكم.

 اخى عبد الحميد لا اسف ولا حاجة
انا بس جيبت مشاركتك فوق اهو كانت بعد 51 دقيقة من دخول الصفقة ولم يضرب الاستوب ولم اعلق عليها
انا اللى عايز اقوله مادام دخلنا الصفقة منزعلش ان ضربت استوب او رايحة تضرب استوب ولا اقارنها باى طرق اخرى ده طبعا لو انت مقتنع بالطريقة
لانى لو دخلت كذا طريقة مع بعض يبقى مش هعرف ادخل اى صفقة لان دى بتقول بيع ودى بتقول لسه والتالتة بتقول شراء حاجة تلخبط
والاقيك بعد كده هو شراء لا بيع طيب لو متابع الطريقة هتعرف
لذلك بطلب منك لا تشتت نفسك عايز تتابع موفنج 55 لا تشتت نفسك بطرق اخرى وبمعطيات اخرى حتى لو هتضرب استوب نستقبل الاستوب عادى 
انا افاجئ اليوم بالاخ بشير بيقول احباط بصراحة كلمة تضايق فالنتائج الحمد الله فى الصفحة الاولى لايف غير نتائج المجنون والنتائج ايجابية جدا ونيجى لصفقة ضربت استوب يقولى احباط 
وبعدين قلنا جربها ديمو الاول لاقيتها تتوافق معاك كان بها وان لم تتوافق فابعد عنها وهناك طرق اخرى ناجحة والحمد الله

----------


## صائد الفرص

السيد سمير ارجو ان اضع معلومه بين يديك لقد جنيت باستراتيجيتك 650 نقطة و حساب حقيقي ليس ديمو 
و ارجوان تقبل شكري و احترامي لأستراتيجيتك و الى الامام يا معلمي و انا معك كيف نحبط  و انت معنا !!!!!!!

----------


## سمير صيام

> السيد سمير ارجو ان اضع معلومه بين يديك لقد جنيت باستراتيجيتك 650 نقطة و حساب حقيقي ليس ديمو 
> و ارجوان تقبل شكري و احترامي لأستراتيجيتك و الى الامام يا معلمي و انا معك كيف نحبط  و انت معنا !!!!!!!

 ربنا يبارك لك فيهم وان شاء الله مزيد من الارباح

----------


## yafrahnet

أنا ايضا كسبت منها 
وانا من الشغوفين على هذه الإسترتيجية .واتاسف إن أسأت التصرف .
نيتي كانت سليمة .
بالنسبة للاستوب ماكنت عمله من اساسه لهذا تدخلت وقلت ان  الترند انعكس وماكنت عارف إنكم بتحترموا الاستوب الى هذه الدرجة .
باقتناعي باسترتيجيتك لا اعمل ستوب نهائي. 
ولا تنسى انني جديد بينكم لسة بتأقلم هههههه

----------


## ماجد كو

ضرب اللوس وتم الدخول شراء والله الموفق

----------


## سمير صيام

> أنا ايضا كسبت منها 
> وانا من الشغوفين على هذه الإسترتيجية .واتاسف إن أسأت التصرف .
> نيتي كانت سليمة .
> بالنسبة للاستوب ماكنت عمله من اساسه لهذا تدخلت وقلت ان  الترند انعكس وماكنت عارف إنكم بتحترموا الاستوب الى هذه الدرجة .
> باقتناعي باسترتيجيتك لا اعمل ستوب نهائي. 
> ولا تنسى انني جديد بينكم لسة بتأقلم هههههه

 مافيش داعى للاسف
الاستوب مهم جدا وضرورى 
والانعكاس يحسب باغلاق الشمعة 
ولا تنسى تجرب ديمو فترة قبل الحقيقى لتتاقلم عليها

----------


## أبو_روان

حابب أسلم على الحبايب , وأطمن عليهم ازيك يا أبو سمرة يا أستاذنا  كل سنة وأنتم طيبين ورمضان كريم  :Inlove:

----------


## tamer

أخى سمير تم ضرب الأستوب لوس بالنسبة لى ودخلت بعد الساعة الثامنة شراء صح ام لم يتم الدخول شراء.
شكراً

----------


## tamer

دخول شراء من 2.0137 أستوب 2.0077
هدف أول 2.0197
هدف تانى 2.0257
هدف تالت 2.0317

----------


## سمير صيام

> حابب أسلم على الحبايب , وأطمن عليهم ازيك يا أبو سمرة يا أستاذنا  كل سنة وأنتم طيبين ورمضان كريم

 هلا ابو روان 
منور ياغالى
وانت طيبب ورمضان كريم عليك وعلى الاسرة الكريمة 
ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخى سمير تم ضرب الأستوب لوس بالنسبة لى ودخلت بعد الساعة الثامنة شراء صح ام لم يتم الدخول شراء.
> شكراً

  

> دخول شراء من 2.0137 أستوب 2.0077
> هدف أول 2.0197
> هدف تانى 2.0257
> هدف تالت 2.0317

 تمام ياغالى
ربنا يوفق ان شاء الله

----------


## tamer

شكراً

----------


## H.A.H

لكن مؤشر الار اس اي على الخمسين والى الان ما قطع   ندخل شراء ولا ننتظر الشمعة القادمة  :013:    واحلى مساء للحبايب

----------


## سمير صيام

> لكن مؤشر الار اس اي على الخمسين والى الان ما قطع   ندخل شراء ولا ننتظر الشمعة القادمة    واحلى مساء للحبايب

 الان لا دخول من دخل فكان من بداية شمعة الاربع ساعات ومن نفس الحدود الحالية تقريبا

----------


## بشير

أخي الكريم  سمير حفظك الله وزادك توفيقا يبدو انه خانني التعبير وفهم مقصودي خطئاً فارجو المعذره والعذر عند كرام الناس مقبولُ وانت تعرف مدى اعجابي بهذه الطريقه وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى ..................... وهذه مساهمه مني اذا امكن دراستها فانا مقتنع بها بعد ان القيت نظره على التشارت وهو سهولة الخروج وباقل الخسائر  لان الفريم متكرر وسريع بعكس الاربع ساعات علما ان فرصة الدخول هي نفس فرصة الاربع ساعات فلو فرضنا ان فرصة الاربع ساعات تأتي اربع مرات شهريا فهي بهذه الطريقه ايضا اربع مرات شهريا ولكنها الاسلم من ناحية الخروج وفي عدد المرات الكاذبه "ففرصة اليوم مثلا للبيع لم تظهر هنا" ########## ربع ساعه متوسط200يوم استوب 60 نقطه ولن يصل اليه لانه ستنعكس الشمعه عكس الدخول وتغلق قبل ان تصل للاستوب وهي بين أيديكم لدراستها .............. هي من تلميذ لاستاذه يسأله عن صلاحها

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي الكريم  سمير حفظك الله وزادك توفيقا يبدو انه خانني التعبير وفهم مقصودي خطئاً فارجو المعذره والعذر عند كرام الناس مقبولُ وانت تعرف مدى اعجابي بهذه الطريقه وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى ..................... وهذه مساهمه مني اذا امكن دراستها فانا مقتنع بها بعد ان القيت نظره على التشارت وهو سهولة الخروج وباقل الخسائر  لان الفريم متكرر وسريع بعكس الاربع ساعات علما ان فرصة الدخول هي نفس فرصة الاربع ساعات فلو فرضنا ان فرصة الاربع ساعات تأتي اربع مرات شهريا فهي بهذه الطريقه ايضا اربع مرات شهريا ولكنها الاسلم من ناحية الخروج وفي عدد المرات الكاذبه "ففرصة اليوم مثلا للبيع لم تظهر هنا" ########## ربع ساعه متوسط200يوم استوب 60 نقطه ولن يصل اليه لانه ستنعكس الشمعه عكس الدخول وتغلق قبل ان تصل للاستوب وهي بين أيديكم لدراستها .............. هي من تلميذ لاستاذه يسأله عن صلاحها

 ياغالى مافيش زعل ولا حاجة انا استغربت بس من الكلمة خصوصا انك من المتابعين 
عموما حصل خير
بالنسبة لموفنج 200 ان شاء الله اكيد ممتاز ونراقبه ونشوفه وتسلميارب

----------


## نديم الذكريات

تم الدخول مع شمعة الأربع ساعات بيع   تحت الموفينج للباوند / الدولار  وفي أنتضار تحقق الهدف

----------


## نديم الذكريات

تم الدخول بيع ع الباوند دولار عند سعر  2.0103 مع

----------


## نديم الذكريات

تم الدخول بيع ع الباوند دولار عند سعر  2.0103

----------


## tamer

لم يتم الدخول بيع عندى لأن الأقفال كان مختلف close 2.0104
والموفينج 2.0103وبالتالى فان دخولى سوف يكون بعد شمعة الساعة 12 أرجو التعليق.

----------


## ماجد كو

يااخوان لاحظو الموفينج علىالديلي هناك تذبذب حول الخط

----------


## WINNER

أخي سميرما هو الموفينج المفضل لليورو؟

----------


## yafrahnet

سلام الله عليكم .

----------


## سمير صيام

> تم الدخول بيع ع الباوند دولار عند سعر  2.0103

 واضح هناك تذبذب انتظار لبيانات الغد للفايدة
بالنسبة للبيع فهو حقق الهدف الاول وارتد 
والشراء اللى قبله على خسارة 33 نقطة

----------


## yafrahnet

صدقت اخي سمير .
من بدايته كان متذبذب .
بس خلونا نمشوا  على الإستراتيجية .

----------


## yafrahnet

سلام الله عليكم 
اين باقي الإخوة .؟

----------


## انس منصور

السلام عليكم جميعا
اين الفرص والحماسعلى المجنون اين اخي سمير

----------


## سمير صيام

> سلام الله عليكم 
> اين باقي الإخوة .؟

  

> السلام عليكم جميعا
> اين الفرص والحماس على المجنون اين اخي سمير

 مووجدين ياغالى
والحماس موجود ومتوقع ضرب الاستوب كذا مرة فى حلات زى دى 
بس الباوند بنشوف اخرتها معاه ايه واغلب الظن كده غالبا صعود 
وبالنسبة للمجنون غالبا هيصعد هو كمان او ننتظر اختراق الموفنج لاسفل

----------


## انس منصور

يعني نستنا؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعني نستنا؟؟؟؟

 
ننتظر ان شاء الله بالنسبة للبوند ناخده من تحت شوية

----------


## انس منصور

والمجنون؟؟؟؟
 يا استاذ ما رايك؟بعد اغلاق الساعة
والباوند ال اين التوقع

----------


## سمير صيام

> والمجنون؟؟؟؟
>  يا استاذ ما رايك؟بعد اغلاق الساعة
> والباوند ال اين التوقع

 هننتظر كسر الموفنج وهو فى نفس الوقت دعم

----------


## انس منصور

ونحنا بانتظار الكنغر يا كينغ

----------


## hussain2007

توقعكم ياشباب الى المجنون هبوط او طلوع

----------


## سمير صيام

> توقعكم ياشباب الى المجنون هبوط او طلوع

 المجنون هناك فرصة قادمة ومع الترند وان شاء الله يكسر الموفنج ونبيعه

----------


## hussain2007

> المجنون هناك فرصة قادمة ومع الترند وان شاء الله يكسر الموفنج ونبيعه

 مشكوور اخوي .. معاكم انشاءالله و بتوفيق الي جميع يارب :Thumb:  :Drive1:

----------


## hussain2007

:Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3: المجنون قرب قرب  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3: 
ستعدو الى هجوم ياشباب 
بعد الكسر  :Drive1:  :Thumb:

----------


## بشير

> المجنون قرب قرب 
> ستعدو الى هجوم ياشباب 
> بعد الكسر

 أعلنت الحرب أبو علي؟ :Thumb:  باقي ساعه على اغلاق  الاربع ساعات واذا ما اغلق تحت الموفينج في هذي الاربع ساعات الي بعدها واحنا منتظرين  :013: الاشاره منكم للدخول تحياتي :Icon26:

----------


## سمير صيام

> أعلنت الحرب أبو علي؟ باقي ساعه على اغلاق  الاربع ساعات واذا ما اغلق تحت الموفينج في هذي الاربع ساعات الي بعدها واحنا منتظرين الاشاره منكم للدخول تحياتي

 ان شاء الله كلنا مجهزين السكاكين عل ىالاقل فيها 400 نقطة ان شاء الله
وخلى الاهداف للمجنون دايما كل 100 نقطة نحرك الاستوب بدل ما نلاقيه اتحرك 500-600 نقطة واحنا خرجنا بس ب 300

----------


## بشير

> ان شاء الله كلنا مجهزين السكاكين عل ىالاقل فيها 400 نقطة ان شاء الله  وخلى الاهداف للمجنون دايما كل 100 نقطة نحرك الاستوب بدل ما نلاقيه اتحرك 500-600 نقطة واحنا خرجنا بس ب 300

 الله يرحم والديك هذا الكلام الصحيح :Thumb:

----------


## hussain2007

> أعلنت الحرب أبو علي؟  باقي ساعه على اغلاق الاربع ساعات واذا ما اغلق تحت الموفينج في هذي الاربع ساعات الي بعدها واحنا منتظرين الاشاره منكم للدخول  تحياتي

 
مشكور على ردك .. وانا معاكم  اتظر انشاءالله يارب يسكر الموفينج بدري  :013:  :013:  
تحتاي  
(( خذو مواقعكم وحزمو امركم فالعدو امامكم  :013:   :Thumb:  :Thumb: ))

----------


## بشير

أخوي سمير اليورو ين اغلاق وافتتاح اسفل الموفينج ممكن اتساعدني على الاستوب لاني نويت الدخول

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخوي سمير اليورو ين اغلاق وافتتاح اسفل الموفينج ممكن اتساعدني على الاستوب لاني نويت الدخول

 لا انصحك بالدخول انتظر افضل كسر الدعم لانه كما ترى متذبذب حول الدعم

----------


## بشير

> لا انصحك بالدخول انتظر افضل كسر الدعم لانه كما ترى متذبذب حول الدعم

 مشكور بارك الله فيك

----------


## hussain2007

:Nono: والله هذا صج مجنون  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  
انتظرنا ورحت نمت وجلست وللحين ما كسر  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:   
يبي وقعنا في مصيدة التذبذب الملعون  :Nono:

----------


## yafrahnet

فعلا التذبذب حرمنا من فرص حقيقية.
انشاء الله الأسبوع المقبل نعوض الخسائر.
ودمتم أوفياء لل Moving 55 .

----------


## صائد الفرص

سيد سمير ما رايك ببيع اليورو ين من الستوى الحالي 157.90

----------


## I am Mohammad

السلام عليكم  1-هل في أي تعديل على الطريقة الأصلية ؟  2-تقريبا استاذ سمير قال بنستخدم الساعة و ال نص ساعة كمان ..   كام  الهدف والستوب؟  (GBP/JPY)  3-بندخل مع الشمعة التالية لشمعة الكسر مباشرة ؟ واللا ننتظر مثلا شمعة (( لا تلامس)) الموفنج ثم ندخل؟   

> الباوند ين الفريم الاربع ساعات المؤشرات RSI 14 + موفنج EMA 50 + SHIFT 25  الدخول شراء كسر موفنج 50 صعودا بموافقة RSI انه يكون فوق 50   الدخول بيع  كسر موفنج 50 هبوطا بموافقة RSI انه يكون تحت 50  معدل الطريقة 1 للخسارة : 3 للربح الهدف 300 نقطة والخسارة 100 نقطة

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  1-هل في أي تعديل على الطريقة الأصلية ؟  2-تقريبا استاذ سمير قال بنستخدم الساعة و ال نص ساعة كمان ..   كام  الهدف والستوب؟  (GBP/JPY)  3-بندخل مع الشمعة التالية لشمعة الكسر مباشرة ؟ واللا ننتظر مثلا شمعة (( لا تلامس)) الموفنج ثم ندخل؟

 ممكن الدخول على النص او الساعة وشخصيا افضل الساعة 
بالنسبة للاهداف عموما سنجعلها مفتوحة ونمشى معاه كل 100 نقطة نزود الاستوب

----------


## candidaplus

:Thumb: السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم سمير ارجوا من حضرتكم اعادة كتابة الاستراتيجية و باختصار بعد التعديلات وخصوصا بعد ادخال موضوع شارت الساعة لاانه في اعتقادي ان الاهداف تختلف بين شارت الساعة والاربع ساعات
ولكم جزيل الشكر و بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## egypt0

هل لو تم اقففال شمعه الاربع ساعات على الوضع الحالى  
يتم الدخول شورت بهدف 300 واستوب 100؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## I am Mohammad

> هل لو تم اقففال شمعه الاربع ساعات على الوضع الحالى  
> يتم الدخول شورت بهدف 300 واستوب 100؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 عمرك أطول من عمري يا باشمهندس  كنت لسا هسأل  تقريبا لازم المعة تقفل تحت الموفنج  وتفتح شمعة جديدة تحت الموفنج  ((والله أعلم - لازم نستنى شمعة لا تلمس الموفنج - يعني بعد اعادة اختبار))   طبعا كل  دا كلام غير مؤكد  اطلاقا  ومستنيين  تعليق سمير باشا

----------


## [email protected]

> هل لو تم اقففال شمعه الاربع ساعات على الوضع الحالى  
> يتم الدخول شورت بهدف 300 واستوب 100؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 اسمح لي اخي سمير صيام بالاجابه  فمن شروط الطريقه ان يتم الاغلاق تحت الموفينج وشمعه الثامنه اغلقت فوق الموفينج ولذلك لا يتم الدخول وبالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله  :Icon3:

----------


## egypt0

> اسمح لي اخي سمير صيام بالاجابه  فمن شروط الطريقه ان يتم الاغلاق تحت الموفينج وشمعه الثامنه اغلقت فوق الموفينج ولذلك لا يتم الدخول وبالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله

  
الشمعه اغلقت تحت الخط؟؟؟؟ الشمعه مازالت مفتوحه عندى 
حتى لوكانت اغلقت فسعرها وقت لاغلاق كان تحت الخط

----------


## [email protected]

> الشمعه اغلقت تحت الخط؟؟؟؟ الشمعه مازالت مفتوحه عندى 
> حتى لوكانت اغلقت فسعرها وقت لاغلاق كان تحت الخط

 ارجو ان تراجع اعدادات الموفينج لديك فالموفينج المستخدم 50  على وضعيه Exponential  وان يكون به Shift 25

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> اخي الكريم سمير ارجوا من حضرتكم اعادة كتابة الاستراتيجية و باختصار بعد التعديلات وخصوصا بعد ادخال موضوع شارت الساعة لاانه في اعتقادي ان الاهداف تختلف بين شارت الساعة والاربع ساعات
> ولكم جزيل الشكر و بالتوفيق للجميع

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
بالنسبة للطريقة كماهى والاهداف قد تختلف 
انا فقط هعدل الاهاف للمجنن عموما سنتركها مفتوحة ونلاحقه بالتريلنج استوب حتى لا ناخذ 300 نقطة ونترك 600

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل لو تم اقففال شمعه الاربع ساعات على الوضع الحالى  
> يتم الدخول شورت بهدف 300 واستوب 100؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 منتظرين الكسر ياغالى لسه لم يتم
ان شاء الله اليوم بعد الاخبار يتم الكسر

----------


## سمير صيام

> عمرك أطول من عمري يا باشمهندس  كنت لسا هسأل  تقريبا لازم المعة تقفل تحت الموفنج  وتفتح شمعة جديدة تحت الموفنج  ((والله أعلم - لازم نستنى شمعة لا تلمس الموفنج - يعني بعد اعادة اختبار))   طبعا كل  دا كلام غير مؤكد  اطلاقا  ومستنيين  تعليق سمير باشا

  

> اسمح لي اخي سمير صيام بالاجابه  فمن شروط الطريقه ان يتم الاغلاق تحت الموفينج وشمعه الثامنه اغلقت فوق الموفينج ولذلك لا يتم الدخول وبالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله

  

> الشمعه اغلقت تحت الخط؟؟؟؟ الشمعه مازالت مفتوحه عندى 
> حتى لوكانت اغلقت فسعرها وقت لاغلاق كان تحت الخط

  

> ارجو ان تراجع اعدادات الموفينج لديك فالموفينج المستخدم 50  على وضعيه Exponential  وان يكون به Shift 25

 الاختلاف عندك يا او عادل سببه انك تستخدم الميتاتريدر بدل ال تريد وال تريد هو المعتمد معانا لتوافق شموعه وتوقيته مع التوقيت الصحيح للشركات

----------


## hussain2007

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك على كسر ياشباب

----------


## سمير صيام

> مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك على كسر ياشباب

 لادخول قبل كسر 231.90 والاغلاق تحتها

----------


## hussain2007

> لادخول قبل كسر 231.90 والاغلاق تحتها

  
اوكي مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  :Thumb:  :Drive1:

----------


## I am Mohammad

> لادخول قبل كسر 231.90 والاغلاق تحتها

   سمير بيه  شمعة الاربع ساعات أغلقت 232.01(( تحت الويكلي بايفوت  232.12))  مع كسر الموفنج بشمعة 4 ساعات والاغلاق تحته   وفتح شمعة جديدة  وال RSI  في جيبنا وتمام  مش المفروض الدخول مع بداية الشمعة الحالية عند 232.04  ما رأيك في ذلك؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> سمير بيه  شمعة الاربع ساعات أغلقت 232.01(( تحت الويكلي بايفوت  232.12))  مع كسر الموفنج بشمعة 4 ساعات والاغلاق تحته   وفتح شمعة جديدة  وال RSI  في جيبنا وتمام  مش المفروض الدخول مع بداية الشمعة الحالية عند 232.04  ما رأيك في ذلك؟

 كلامك سليم لكن سانتظر اغلاق شمعة الساعة  للتاكيد على الكسر وان شاء الله الهدف مفتوح

----------


## I am Mohammad

> كلامك سليم لكن سانتظر اغلاق شمعة الساعة للتاكيد على الكسر وان شاء الله الهدف مفتوح

 اذن ياباشا : أي اغلاق لشمعة الساعة الحالية  تحت  231.90   ناخد شورت من هنا ورحل الستوب 100 نقطة وانتا ماشي  مش كدا ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> اذن ياباشا : أي اغلاق لشمعة الساعة الحالية  تحت  231.90   ناخد شورت من هنا ورحل الستوب 100 نقطة وانتا ماشي  مش كدا ؟؟

 كده يا باشا وانا منتظر كسر 113.85 للدولار ين لانه يؤيد الهبوط

----------


## tamer

هل من مجيب

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل من مجيب

 مجيب عن ايه ؟؟؟ 
لو حسب الطريقة الدخول كان من 232.04
انا انتظرت شمعة الساعة لكسر الدعم (بعيد عن الطريقة كتحليل فنى) والدخول كان من 231.28  
الصفقة محققة 200 نقطة حاليا
عشان تعويض ذبذبة الباوند

----------


## المايسترو

الحمدلله حققت الصفقة اكثر من 200 نقطة

----------


## tamer

طيب تحريك الاستوب 100 نقطة ام هناك هدف للخروج

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب تحريك الاستوب 100 نقطة ام هناك هدف للخروج

 الان ضع الاستوب على الدخول

----------


## Amer133

ممكن تتكون شمعة همر 
ماهو التوقع بعدها على الساعة؟
جزاكم الله خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن تتكون شمعة همر 
> ماهو التوقع بعدها على الساعة؟
> جزاكم الله خير

 التوقع الان الارتداد لاعلى لحدود 231 او اعلى قليلا او اقل قليلا 
ومن ثم معاودة الهبوط مرة اخرى ان شاء الله الى 219

----------


## نـزار محمد

الاخ سمير 
دخلت الصفقة على المجنون من 231.57 بدون استوب .. كم هو الهدف ؟ والى كم احرك الوقف؟ 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاخ سمير 
> دخلت الصفقة على المجنون من 231.57 بدون استوب .. كم هو الهدف ؟ والى كم احرك الوقف؟ 
> جزاك الله خيرا

 الهدف المتحرك كل 100 نقطة

----------


## Amer133

استاذنا الغالي سمير
ماهي أنواع الاشارات التي ممكن أن تحدث لتؤكد الهبوط بعد هذا الارتداد؟
الله يحفظك

----------


## بشير

> التوقع الان الارتداد لاعلى لحدود 231 او اعلى قليلا او اقل قليلا   ومن ثم معاودة الهبوط مرة اخرى ان شاء الله الى 219

 اولا اشكر الجزيل لك ونحن عاجزون عن شكرك على هذه الطريقه الرائعة انا جنيت ارباحي وخايف يسافر 219 وانا موعلى متن الرحله حرام تروحوا وتتركوني انا عضو معاكم في الطريقه انا حطيت امر بيع على 23190 على امل ان يعود يختبرها هل ما فعلته صحيح

----------


## بشير

> الاخ سمير

  

> دخلت الصفقة على المجنون من 231.57 بدون استوب .. كم هو الهدف ؟ والى كم احرك الوقف؟  جزاك الله خيرا

  لا والف لا أخي الكريم انا اذا حبيت ادخل بدون استوب اخليه على بعد200نقطه مثلا اما ما فيه شيء اسمه بدون استوب رجاءا اخي الكريم

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذنا الغالي سمير
> ماهي أنواع الاشارات التي ممكن أن تحدث لتؤكد الهبوط بعد هذا الارتداد؟
> الله يحفظك

 الكسر لتحت هو اللى يؤكد الهبوط
اى اغلاق تحت دعم يكون كسر للدعم او الترند واى اغلاق فوق المقاومة يكون كسر للمقاومة 
او شموع ارتداد من المقاومة تكون انعكاسية تؤكد الهبوط

----------


## سمير صيام

> اولا اشكر الجزيل لك ونحن عاجزون عن شكرك على هذه الطريقه الرائعة انا جنيت ارباحي وخايف يسافر 219 وانا موعلى متن الرحله حرام تروحوا وتتركوني انا عضو معاكم في الطريقه انا حطيت امر بيع على 23190 على امل ان يعود يختبرها هل ما فعلته صحيح

 لا شكر على واجب ياغالى وان شاء الله من ارباح الى ارباح
بالنسبة الى 231.90 الخوف فقط الا يختبرها مرة اخرى لكن هعى افضل مكان دخول لو رجع اليها

----------


## egypt0

للاسف فاتنى البيع وكنت فى الخارج  
ايه رايك اخى سمير اخش بيع من المستوى الحالى بالهدف 219؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> للاسف فاتنى البيع وكنت فى الخارج  
> ايه رايك اخى سمير اخش بيع من المستوى الحالى بالهدف 219؟؟؟

  انتظر لما يطلع فوق عند 231 ان شاء الله

----------


## نـزار محمد

> لا والف لا أخي الكريم انا اذا حبيت ادخل بدون استوب اخليه على بعد200نقطه مثلا اما ما فيه شيء اسمه بدون استوب رجاءا اخي الكريم

 جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم 
بالنسبة للاستوب اوضعه عندما اكون غير متابع للصفقات التي افتحها، اما اذا كنت متابعا لصفقات كل ساعة الى 4 ساعات فان لا اضع استوب في صفقاتي..
هذه طريقة متاجرتي.. ولكل شيخ طريقة.. 
وجزاك الله خيرا على النصيحة.. 
أبو ندى

----------


## بشير

> جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم 
> بالنسبة للاستوب اوضعه عندما اكون غير متابع للصفقات التي افتحها، اما اذا كنت متابعا لصفقات كل ساعة الى 4 ساعات فان لا اضع استوب في صفقاتي..
> هذه طريقة متاجرتي.. ولكل شيخ طريقة..  وجزاك الله خيرا على النصيحة.. 
> أبو ندى

 استاذي الكريم لستُ أهلا لتقديم النصح وانما صدرت مني لحظة انفعال وهذا المجنون انت عارف خفت من تقلبات السوق وفقك الله

----------


## Amer133

هل هذي آخر ساعة للسوق؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل هذي آخر ساعة للسوق؟

 السوق باقى له ساعتين الى ثلاثة ساعات حسب اغلاق الشركات

----------


## hussain2007

ياشباب انا عندي راي على مواصة نزولة الى 219  
طيب يعني ما في مكان قبل ما يوصل السعر فيه مقاومة ؟؟؟ :Nono:    
اعتقد انه 227.40 مقاومة قويه ( ( لانها كان فيها ارتداد منها وكان قوي الإرتداد  :Yikes3: )

----------


## سمير صيام

> ياشباب انا عندي راي على مواصة نزولة الى 219  
> طيب يعني ما في مكان قبل ما يوصل السعر فيه مقاومة ؟؟؟   
> اعتقد انه 227.40 مقاومة قويه ( ( لانها كان فيها ارتداد منها وكان قوي الإرتداد )

 متفق معاك انا قلت فى حالة كسر 227 سيواصل الى 219 وهو شرط الوصول لها

----------


## hussain2007

> متفق معاك انا قلت فى حالة كسر 227 سيواصل الى 219 وهو شرط الوصول لها

    :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  وانا معاك كذا  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## نـزار محمد

هل نغلق الصفقات .. او نتركها الى الاسبوع القادم ، اقصد صفقة بيع المجنون ( الباوند والين).

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل نغلق الصفقات .. او نتركها الى الاسبوع القادم ، اقصد صفقة بيع المجنون ( الباوند والين).

 على حسب راحتك وقناعتك ممكن تغلق وتنتظر فرصة اخرى الاسبوع القادم او تنتظر وتمشى معاه تريلنج استوب كل 100 نقطة

----------


## نـزار محمد

> استاذي الكريم لستُ أهلا لتقديم النصح وانما صدرت مني لحظة انفعال وهذا المجنون انت عارف خفت من تقلبات السوق وفقك الله

 أخي الكريم.. بشير
جزاك الله خيرا..على التنبيه
 واخبرك باني قبلت النصيحة منك .. وفعلا وضعت استوب على 200 لصفقة المجنون.. 
تقبل خالص ودي وتقديري

----------


## نـزار محمد

> على حسب راحتك وقناعتك ممكن تغلق وتنتظر فرصة اخرى الاسبوع القادم او تنتظر وتمشى معاه تريلنج استوب كل 100 نقطة

 شكرا يا استاذي القدير.. سوف اتركها مفتوحة الى الاسبوع القادم  
تقبل ودي

----------


## انس منصور

السلام عليكم اخي سمير 
مارايك بالكيبيل وما النظرة والتوقعات له ان امكن 
وكلي جزيل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخي سمير 
> مارايك بالكيبيل وما النظرة والتوقعات له ان امكن 
> وكلي جزيل الشكر

  وعليكم السلام 
طبعا وجهة النظر فنيا واساسيا حاليا هى الصعود

----------


## yafrahnet

سلام الله عليكم  جميعا.
رمضان مبارك كريم

----------


## سمير صيام

> سلام الله عليكم  جميعا.
> رمضان مبارك كريم

 وعليكم السلام 
رمضان كريم ومبارك علينا جميعا ان شاء الله

----------


## hussain2007

مبرووك عليكم الإفتتاح ياشباب 
ربح كمان :Thumb:   
والله يخلينا ربحانين انشاءالله هذا الاسبوع كله ويعوض الخسران وطلع برح يارب  :Thumb:  
وبوقيق الى مشوار 227 :Drive1:

----------


## fofo

ألاخوان فى المنتدى سلام الله عليكم  
    كل عام وانتم بالف الف خير بقدوم شهر رمضان المبارك  
    وارجوا من الله ان يبلغنا وياكم الصيام والقيام وسلام خاص 
    للحبيب الاستاذ سمير وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## سمير صيام

> مبرووك عليكم الإفتتاح ياشباب 
> ربح كمان  
> والله يخلينا ربحانين انشاءالله هذا الاسبوع كله ويعوض الخسران وطلع برح يارب  
> وبوقيق الى مشوار 227

 مبروك وقرب على الهدف التالت عند 228.28
ويمكنكم ملاحقة الربح للخروج باكبر استفادة منه

----------


## سمير صيام

> ألاخوان فى المنتدى سلام الله عليكم  
> كل عام وانتم بالف الف خير بقدوم شهر رمضان المبارك  
> وارجوا من الله ان يبلغنا وياكم الصيام والقيام وسلام خاص 
> للحبيب الاستاذ سمير وكل عام وانتم بخير

 وعليكم السلام 
كل عام وانت بخير ورمضان كريم على الجميع

----------


## hussain2007

ياشباب حطول بالكم على فجوة اللي حصلت مهما نزل  هبووط   
راح  يرجع يغطي الفجوة  :Drive1: و بتوفيق يارب  :Thumb:

----------


## egypt0

> مبرووك عليكم الإفتتاح ياشباب 
> ربح كمان  
> والله يخلينا ربحانين انشاءالله هذا الاسبوع كله ويعوض الخسران وطلع برح يارب  
> وبوقيق الى مشوار 227

 
السعر فتح على قاب واحتمل كبير لازمي يغطيه وممكن يعديه بشويه وبعدين يرجع تانى

----------


## hussain2007

> السعر فتح على قاب واحتمل كبير لازمي يغطيه وممكن يعديه بشويه وبعدين يرجع تانى

 
عارف فا اقرب دعم يحتمال انه يرجع منه الى الاعلى

----------


## سمير صيام

> ياشباب حطول بالكم على فجوة اللي حصلت مهما نزل  هبووط   
> راح  يرجع يغطي الفجوة و بتوفيق يارب

  

> السعر فتح على قاب واحتمل كبير لازمي يغطيه وممكن يعديه بشويه وبعدين يرجع تانى

  

> عارف فا اقرب دعم يحتمال انه يرجع منه الى الاعلى

 اخوانى حتى لا يكون الجاب سبب خسارة لاحدكم
الجاب الحقيقى احيانا السعر لايرجع لتغطيته
والجاب الحالى فى ال تريد شخصيا اعتبره وهمى لانه ناتج عن فرق افتتاح الشركات وليس جاب حقيقى فى السوق 
اللهم بلغت اللهم فاشهد

----------


## ابووخالد

> مبرووك عليكم الإفتتاح ياشباب 
> ربح كمان  
> والله يخلينا ربحانين انشاءالله هذا الاسبوع كله ويعوض الخسران وطلع برح يارب  
> وبوقيق الى مشوار 227

 هل السوق افتتح؟ 
بالنسبة لي شاشة عرض الاسعار تتغير ويتغير معها رصيدي مابين إرتفاع وهبوط ولكنني لم استطع تنفيذ عمليات ويظهر لي رسالة تفيد بإن السوق لازال في الوي كند 
افيدونا ياجماعة...وش الحل ؟ دنا عاوز اهرب يقماعة بالمكسب قبل  :Compress:

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل السوق افتتح؟ 
> بالنسبة لي شاشة عرض الاسعار تتغير ويتغير معها رصيدي مابين إرتفاع وهبوط ولكنني لم استطع تنفيذ عمليات ويظهر لي رسالة تفيد بإن السوق لازال في الوي كند 
> افيدونا ياجماعة...وش الحل ؟ دنا عاوز اهرب يقماعة بالمكسب قبل

 الدولار ين 112.80
انت عقودك 113.22 
ان شاء الله الان بربح 
الشركات اغلبها فتح خلاص

----------


## ابووخالد

> الدولار ين 112.80  انت عقودك 113.22  ان شاء الله الان بربح  الشركات اغلبها فتح خلاص

 ياحبيب قلبي ياسمير 
انت فاكر سعر دخولي؟ هذا دليل حبك للخير ومتابعت اخوانك المحتاجين لك بعد الله..كثر الله من امثالك 
انا مشكلتي ياسمير الاسعار بتتحرك بس مو قادر انفذ عملية اغلاق يظهر رسالة مفادها ان السستم لازال مغلق للوي كند.. ولاحول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## سمير صيام

> ياحبيب قلبي ياسمير 
> انت فاكر سعر دخولي؟ هذا دليل حبك للخير ومتابعت اخوانك المحتاجين لك بعد الله..كثر الله من امثالك 
> انا مشكلتي ياسمير الاسعار بتتحرك بس مو قادر انفذ عملية اغلاق يظهر رسالة مفادها ان السستم لازال مغلق للوي كند.. ولاحول ولا قوة الا بالله

 تبع اى شركة انت ؟

----------


## ابووخالد

> تبع اى شركة انت ؟

 البنك البحريني السعودي..وما ادري هو تبع أي شركة

----------


## سمير صيام

> البنك البحريني السعودي..وما ادري هو تبع أي شركة

 المفترض مواعيد الفتح ايه فيه

----------


## hussain2007

> اخوانى حتى لا يكون الجاب سبب خسارة لاحدكم  الجاب الحقيقى احيانا السعر لايرجع لتغطيته والجاب الحالى فى ال تريد شخصيا اعتبره وهمى لانه ناتج عن فرق افتتاح الشركات وليس جاب حقيقى فى السوق  اللهم بلغت اللهم فاشهد

 
لنسبة لي انا بصراحه حاط الخروج عند 227.60 وهذي نقطة جمع الارباح عندي انا مع اقتناعي .. انشاءالله بتوفيق الى جميع  :Thumb:

----------


## hussain2007

> هل السوق افتتح؟ 
> بالنسبة لي شاشة عرض الاسعار تتغير ويتغير معها رصيدي مابين إرتفاع وهبوط ولكنني لم استطع تنفيذ عمليات ويظهر لي رسالة تفيد بإن السوق لازال في الوي كند 
> افيدونا ياجماعة...وش الحل ؟ دنا عاوز اهرب يقماعة بالمكسب قبل

  
اخوي ابو خالد سوق فتتح نعم وكان سعر الافتتاح الى مجنون عند 229.27  
اذا عن الهروب هو على حسب اقتناعك انت اذا تبي تواصل اوتبي تطلع .. وربي معاك انشاءالله وبتوفيق يارب الى جميع  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابووخالد

> اخوي ابو خالد سوق فتتح نعم وكان سعر الافتتاح الى مجنون عند 229.27  
> اذا عن الهروب هو على حسب اقتناعك انت اذا تبي تواصل اوتبي تطلع .. وربي معاك انشاءالله وبتوفيق يارب الى جميع

 جزاك الله خير على ردك وتجاوبك 
المشكلة حتى الهروب مو قادر عليه   
كل تأخيره فيها خيره إن شاءالله 
تحياتي

----------


## hussain2007

> جزاك الله خير على ردك وتجاوبك 
> المشكلة حتى الهروب مو قادر عليه  
> كل تأخيره فيها خيره إن شاءالله 
> تحياتي

 العفو اخوي .. وربي ويوفق انشاءالله يارب  :Thumb:

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

السلام عليكم
الحالة العامة لزوج 
نحن في المتابعة

----------


## سمير صيام

> مبروك وقرب على الهدف التالت عند 228.28
> ويمكنكم ملاحقة الربح للخروج باكبر استفادة منه

 اللو وصل الى 228.22 يعنى تحقق الهدف التالت للبعض والبعض الاخر لسه كله حسب الاسبيرد بتاعه

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> الحالة العامة لزوج 
> نحن في المتابعة

 فى اخر تقاطع حقق الهدف الاول وكاد ان يصل للتانى وان شاء الله يوصل اليه اليوم

----------


## YamedoA

> اخوانى وأعزائى وأحبائى نعتذر لكم عن الغياب امس واليكم طرق الإدارة الماليه مع المتوسطات على زوج او على اكثر من زوج ..  نتعرف فيها على  *طريقه تزويد العقود على الأساس التراكمى  *طريقه التعامل مع العقود فى حاله الخسارة  *طريقه التعامل مع الأهداف لجلب اكبر عدد نقاط  *واخيرا بعض النصائح المتعلقه بالتعامل مع المتوسطات   اولا ..طريقه تزويد العقود : يتم تزويد العقود على اساس عقد مينى لكل 1000دولار مكسب او عقد ميكرو لكل 100 دولار مكسب  مثال ..دخلت عمليه على الباوند وربحت منها على حساب كبير 800دولار فى العمليه الجديده لايتم التزويد الا عندما يصل المكسب 1000 دولار كسبت فى عمليه احده 4000دولار وبالتالى يتم تزويد 4 عقود مينى فى العمليات الجديده  .............................  ثانيا.. طريقه التعامل مع العقود فى حاله الخسارة .."كماشه الخسارة"  هذه الطريقه تتعامل بذكاء مع العقود التى تم تزويدها فى المرات السابقه فأنت عندما تربح 4000دولار تقوم بتزويد 4عقود ولكن بإفتراض انه جائتك عمليات خسارة متتاليه لتجعلك تخسر 1000دولار هنا لاتقوم بتنقيص اى قيمه من العقود التى قمت بتزويدها ولاحتى عقد واحد  فأنت فى اخر عمليه ربحت 4000 دولار ولن تقوم بتنقيص العقود الا عندما تخسر هذه ال4000 دولار وبالتالى النظريه فى الخسارة تقوم على مثل يقول "اللى تغلب به اللعب به" اى انك تعرض اخر عمليه مكسب الى الخسارة فإذا خسرتها ستقوم بتقليل عدد العقود مرة اخرى يعنى "ترجع خطوة الى الوراء "  ماذا نستنتج من هذه الطريقه .. *الطريقه تعالج عمليات الخسارة المتتاليه وان وصلت الى 5 عمليات  *تجعلك هذه الطريقه وكأنك فى حرب استنزاف فأنت تسحب اكبر المكاسب مقابل اقل الخسائر  *يتم التزويد فى حاله المكسب لكل الف دولار ولا يتم التنقيص فى حاله الخسارة الا بعد خسارة اخر عمليه ربح   ..................................  ثالثا..طريقه التعامل مع الأهداف لجلب اكبر عدد نقاط :  الأستوب تم تحديده مسبقا وهو 60 نقطه   الأهداف  يتم الدخول فى العمليه الواحده ب5% من رأس المال ولكن قم بتقسيمها الى عقود مينى او عقود ميكروا حتى تستطيع اغلاقها على اجزاء   الجزء الأول وهو 60 نقطه للهدف الأول ويتم اغلاق 20% من العقود  الجزء الثانى وهو 120 نقطه للهدف الثانى ويتم اغلاق 20% اخرى من العقود  الجزء الثالث والأخير وهو تقريب الأستوب من السعر على بعد 60 الى 70 نقطه او تحت الدعوم والمقاومات القويه   ولكن .. هناك اسلوب قوى جدا جدا لمعرفه ما إذا كان السعر سيرتد من هنا ام لا حتى تغلق الجزء الثالث من العقود على اعلى ربح ممكن وقد يكون 300 نقطه   فى حاله الترند العادى على فريم الأربع ساعات تجدون ان الموفينج لايبعد كثيرا عن الشموع لأن الشموع تكون حركتها متوسطه وليست عنيفه وتتحرك بتناغم وانتظام وبالتالى فهذه العمليه تجنى منها الشهد   اما فى حاله انك دخلت فى عمليه شراء مثلا وبدأ السعر يصعد ليغلق لك الجزء الاول والثانى بسرعه ثم يكمل السعر صعوده بقوة شديده ليبعد عن الموفينج بشكل ملحوظ هنا تأكد ان الإرتداد سيكون قوى جدا وعليك اغلاق العقود فى مناطقها السليمه وهى مناطق تشبع الأر اس اى على نفس الفريم  ماذا نستنتج ؟ *نستنتج انه يمكننا الخروج من الصفقه بأعلى ربح ممكن دون الندم "ياريتنى كنت اغلقتها +200" *تفيد هذه الطريقه فى حاله التذبذب الواضح ونزول السعر وصعوده لأكثر من مرة    طبعا فى ناس هاتقول دعها بسيطه وانا اقول نعم هى بسيطه ولكن مالا يعرفه الكثيرون ان التعامل مع المتوسطات لايناسب النفسيه نهائيا فأنت لاتعرف الى اين ذاهب السعر وبالتالى قد يؤثر ذلك على قراراتك فوجب علينا ان نضع بعض الفلاتر الخفيفه جدا جدا والبسيط وبما ان الموضوع تم فتح ورشه له فستكون المسأله بسيطه جدا خصوصا وان اللى فاتح الورشه هو الأستاذ سمير..يعنى مفيش نوم   رابعا ..بعض النصائح للتعامل مع طرق المتوسطات بشكل عام   * يجب توحيد برنامج العمل مع فريق الورشه وليكن أل تريد حتى لايحدث اختلاف فى الشموع والكسر   * لاللتصويب على العمليات يعنى يجب عليك الدخل فى اى عمليه بمجرد تحقق شروط الكسر او شروط الطريقه التى شرحها استاذ سمير ولاتختار عمليه وتترك الأخرى حتى وان كان تحليلك قوى فقد تفوتك عمليه بها 200 نقطه وتختار انت العمليه الخسرانه  * اذا فاتتك فرصه ومر عليها الكثر من النقاط فلا تحاول الحاق بها حتى لاتقع فى خسارة وأبدأ بالتى تليها فالسوق لن يتوقف ولن تنتهى العمليات   * لاللطمع لا للخوف وتوكلوا على الله فى حسابتكم من بدايه الأسبوع المقبل فالموضوع مش عاوز تجارب لأنه واضح وضوح الشمس واللى مش هايلحق من دلوقتى مش هايلحق بعد كدا    * اخر نصيحه وهى الماجرن والأفضل فى اول شهر ان تتعاملوا ب5% من رأس المال فقط وتقوموا بالتزويد والتنقيص على الطريقه التى تم شرحها بالأعلى  وبعد فوات اول شهر قم بالدخول ب10% من رأس المال وجمد قلبك والله هاتلاقى 10000دولار منتظرينك بإذن بعد اربع شهور من الان فى حاله رصيدك 1000دولار  بشرط ان تتعامل مع الحساب كما ذكرت لكم بالأعلى وبكل دقه على العموم انا بإذن الله متابع الموضوع وهادخل معاكم وندخل العمليات سوا بإذن الله تعالى

 للأسف لم يقرأ احد مابين الإقتاباس انا رفعته لكم مرة اخرى حتى تقرأوه بتمعن وقد رفعته لكم للإفاده

----------


## سمير صيام

> للأسف لم يقرأ احد مابين الإقتاباس انا رفعته لكم مرة اخرى حتى تقرأوه بتمعن وقد رفعته لكم للإفاده

 هلا ياميدو باشا
انه جزء بالضبط اللى تقصده

----------


## aboali

> للأسف لم يقرأ احد مابين الإقتاباس انا رفعته لكم مرة اخرى حتى تقرأوه بتمعن وقد رفعته لكم للإفاده

 والله يا جماعه طريقه جميله وسهله جدا  بس عاوز انك تفهمها كويس ارجو ان تقراها اكتر من مره

----------


## YamedoA

> هلا ياميدو باشا  انه جزء بالضبط اللى تقصده

 ياأستاذ سمير انا بتكلم على المشاركه الطويل هالعريضه اللى جلست اسهر واكتب فيها من فترة واكتشفت انه محدش قرأ كلمه منها فى حين انها مهمه جدا جدا وانا اتكلم بها عن الإدارة الماليه ووضعت بعض النصائح المتعلقه بالتعامل مع الموفينج

----------


## سمير صيام

> ياأستاذ سمير انا بتكلم على المشاركه الطويل هالعريضه اللى جلست اسهر واكتب فيها من فترة واكتشفت انه محدش قرأ كلمه منها فى حين انها مهمه جدا جدا وانا اتكلم بها عن الإدارة الماليه ووضعت بعض النصائح المتعلقه بالتعامل مع الموفينج

 ومين ضحك عليك واوهمك انه محدش قراها 
يعنى جالك ازاى الاستنتاج ده

----------


## YamedoA

> ومين ضحك عليك واوهمك انه محدش قراها   يعنى جالك ازاى الاستنتاج ده

 كل ما أسأل حد يقول لى انه ماقرأها حتى اسأل ابو على وتيمو 
ياجماعه حد قرأها

----------


## aboali

> كل ما أسأل حد يقول لى انه ماقرأها حتى اسأل ابو على وتيمو 
> ياجماعه حد قرأها

   ياعم خلاص قرائنهاا والله  :Yikes3:   بس المشكله ساعتها ان توقيت كتابتها كنا مشغولين لاكن كويس انك رفعتها تانى

----------


## سمير صيام

> كل ما أسأل حد يقول لى انه ماقرأها حتى اسأل ابو على وتيمو 
> ياجماعه حد قرأها

 
عموما الادارة المالية شئ مهم فى اى طريقة
واحنا ماشيين نظام اهداف 
انا اللى يهمنى فى الفترة الحالية ان الطريقة تكون ناجحة سواء الباوند او المجنون وان الجميع يقولوا ان الطريقة كده تمام بعد الممارسة
الادارة المالية شخصيا افضل انه يكون الحساب لا يقل عن 2000 دولار للدخول بعقدين وكل عقد زيادة له الف دولار يعنى 3 الاف دولار يدخل ب 3 عقود و 4 الاف دولار يدخل ب 4 عقود وهكذا والتزويد يكون باغلاق الاسبوعى لاى شخص يعنى لو كان خلال الاسبوع وصل رصيده 3000 لايدخل خلال هذه الاسبوع ب 3 عقود ينتظر اول الاسبوع اللى بعده
وفى ناس بتمشيها كل شهر وفى ناس بتاخدها يومى حسب الرصيد هنا اختيارى وكل واحد حسب اختياره وكذلك الموضوع فى حالة الخسارة  
طريقة الاهداف هو مانمشى به خصوصا مع المجنون لكن الباوند ففرص تحقيقه الهدف التالت تقل بكثير عن الهدف التانى والاول 
فكلامك نطبقه مع المجنون بمتابعة الربح كل 100 نقطة واذا شخص راى انها متابعتها كل 200 فهذا يرجع له ولادارته المالية لكن انا افضل كل 100 او 150 بحد اقصى
حتى لايفوتنا ربح كثير فى حالات الارتداد 
اما باقى النصائح فهى بديهية ولا غبار عليها

----------


## نـزار محمد

السلام عليكم 
هل المجنون سوف يواصل الهبوط .. وهذا كله مجرد ارتداد؟ 
ارجوا الافادة؟ 
أبو ندى

----------


## voodoo

استاذ سمير تقاطع على شارت النص ساعه

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير تقاطع على شارت النص ساعه

 اهلا اخى اوفو 
تمام على النص بس شخصيا افضل الاربع ساعات لقلة التذبذب والاشارات الخطا
لكن لاحظ انه فى ترند حاليا فى نفس المكان الافضل تدخل مع كسره 
تقبل ودى

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> هل المجنون سوف يواصل الهبوط .. وهذا كله مجرد ارتداد؟ 
> ارجوا الافادة؟ 
> أبو ندى

 فنيا مادام تحت 231.90 مازال يعتبر الهبوط اولى

----------


## egypt0

> فنيا مادام تحت 231.90 مازال يعتبر الهبوط اولى

 
هل معناه ان لو اخترق 231.90 هتلغى نظره الهبوط؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل معناه ان لو اخترق 231.90 هتلغى نظره الهبوط؟

 لن تلغى الا بكسر الترند الهابط لكن باختراق 231.90 سننتظر جانبا حتى يكسر لاسف تانى او يكسر الترند لفوق

----------


## نـزار محمد

> فنيا مادام تحت 231.90 مازال يعتبر الهبوط اولى

 شكرا للتوضيح.  الاستوب ضرب معاي .. دخلت بيع من 230.76 اليوم الساعة 5:57 وضرب الاستوب عند 231.45 اليوم الساعة9:03  ايضا ببرنامج     FXSOL
وتوقيت البرنامج..      خيرها في غيرها

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا للتوضيح.  الاستوب ضرب معاي .. دخلت بيع من 230.76 اليوم الساعة 5:57 وضرب الاستوب عند 231.45 اليوم الساعة9:03  ايضا ببرنامج     FXSOL
> وتوقيت البرنامج..      خيرها في غيرها

 على اى اساس دخلت بيع من 230.76 
احنا صفقتنا الاساسية كانت من 231.20 ولم تضرب استوب وحتى من دخل مرة اخرى بها لم يضرب

----------


## انس منصور

اخي سمير هل من فرص على المجنون تستحق القنص

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير هل من فرص على المجنون تستحق القنص

 حاليا لا لكن فنيا لو طلع تانى الى 231.9 مع الانعكاس ندخل بيع مرة اخرى او من لمس الموفنج والارتداد منه

----------


## نـزار محمد

> على اى اساس دخلت بيع من 230.76 
> احنا صفقتنا الاساسية كانت من 231.20 ولم تضرب استوب وحتى من دخل مرة اخرى بها لم يضرب

 
الصفقة الاساسية للاسبوع الماضي حققت فيها ربح والله الحمد .. وكذا الصفقة المفتوحة من الاسبوع الماضي حققت ربح.. لكن اليوم دخلت مرة اخرى بس للاسف وضعت الاستوب على اقل من 100 نقطة.. لذلك ضرب معاي..
هذا ما جرى ..
تقبل ودي

----------


## نـزار محمد

الاخ سمير
هل من علاقة بين الباوند ين والباوند دولار.؟ 
اقصد اذا ارتفع زوج يرتفع الاخر او العكس؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاخ سمير
> هل من علاقة بين الباوند ين والباوند دولار.؟ 
> اقصد اذا ارتفع زوج يرتفع الاخر او العكس؟

 العلاقة اكيد موجودة لكن لاتنسى ان الباوند ين هو عملة تجمع بين الباوند دولار والدولار ين
فهو ناتج عن ضرب حركتهم فى بعض واليك هذا الموضوع سيفيدك جدا ان شاء الله https://forum.arabictrader.com/t33726.html

----------


## انس منصور

اخي الكريم سمير ما نظرتك للكيبيل ان امكن وتحليلك لة

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي الكريم سمير ما نظرتك للكيبيل ان امكن وتحليلك لة

 نظرتى الشخصية انه فى ترند صاعد مادام فوق 2.0180 مالم يكسرها هبوطا
ولاتنسى ان الاساسى يدعم الصعود لليورو والباوند خصوصا ونحن قادمين على خفض فايدة للدولار 
تقبل ودى

----------


## زهير سليم شحادة

أخي سمير أسعد الله مساءك
ما رأيك في شمعة الديلي الخاصه باليوم (الإسترليني) هل هي شمعه إنعكاسيه لو أغلقت على هذا الشكل؟ 
تقبل ودي

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير أسعد الله مساءك
> ما رأيك في شمعة الديلي الخاصه باليوم (الإسترليني) هل هي شمعه إنعكاسيه لو أغلقت على هذا الشكل؟ 
> تقبل ودي

 ننتظر الاغلاق افضل
لكن حتى لو كانت انعكاسية لابد تكون مرتدة من مستوى مقاومة قوى هذا غير متوفر حاليا
فالسعر كسر 61 فايبو وسيغلق فوقه لليوم التانى مما يمثل دعم له

----------


## زهير سليم شحادة

أخي سمير الشارت للتوضيح

----------


## نـزار محمد

> العلاقة اكيد موجودة لكن لاتنسى ان الباوند ين هو عملة تجمع بين الباوند دولار والدولار ين
> فهو ناتج عن ضرب حركتهم فى بعض واليك هذا الموضوع سيفيدك جدا ان شاء الله https://forum.arabictrader.com/t33726.html

 شكرا لك ..

----------


## egypt0

بصرحه الصفقه  محيرانى لانى داخل بيع مع الاتجاه للزوج وكمان معظم التوقعات هبوط   
بس  دى فرصه لونج على الطريقه وانا هخش ديمو فيها  
هل الشروط كده مكتمله صح؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> بصرحه الصفقه  محيرانى لانى داخل بيع مع الاتجاه للزوج وكمان معظم التوقعات هبوط   
> بس  دى فرصه لونج على الطريقه وانا هخش ديمو فيها  
> هل الشروط كده مكتمله صح؟

 هى صحيحة عشان فريم الساعة
لكن انا افضل الاربع ساعات ولان الاتجاه مختلف
ممكن جدا تنتظر فرصة البيع على الساعة لتكون متوافقة مع الاربع ساعات ومع الترند وتكون اضمن كمان مش كده ولا ايه

----------


## egypt0

> هى صحيحة عشان فريم الساعة
> لكن انا افضل الاربع ساعات ولان الاتجاه مختلف
> ممكن جدا تنتظر فرصة البيع على الساعة لتكون متوافقة مع الاربع ساعات ومع الترند وتكون اضمن كمان مش كده ولا ايه

  
كده ونص كمان :Thumb:  
استاذنا الغالى سمير منكم نتعلم ونستفيد  
وفعلا الفرصه على الساعه فى البيع قريبه جدا كام نقطه بس ... بس لازم نستنى اقفال الشمعه  صح؟؟؟ 
بس بجد عجبنى تفكيرك فى ردك ده  ومنطقى جدا :Regular Smile:

----------


## سمير صيام

> كده ونص كمان 
> استاذنا الغالى سمير منكم نتعلم ونستفيد  
> وفعلا الفرصه على الساعه فى البيع قريبه جدا كام نقطه بس ... بس لازم نستنى اقفال الشمعه  صح؟؟؟ 
> بس بجد عجبنى تفكيرك فى ردك ده  ومنطقى جدا

 شمعة الساعة ممكن تقفل انعكاسية يعنى توحى بالهبوط ان شاء الله طبعا لازم نستنى الاغلاق

----------


## مليار

اخ سمير ممكن تلقى نظره على اليورو ين
اتوقع فرصه للبيع ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخ سمير ممكن تلقى نظره على اليورو ين
> اتوقع فرصه للبيع ؟

 اهلا بيك اخى الكريم
بالنسبة لليورو ين لا ادخل عليه حسب الطريقة والاخ بشير جرب يدخل عليه حسب الطريقة قبل ذلك لكن لا اعرف النتائج عنه
لكن لو حتى فرصة بيع سننتظر اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات لنرى اغلاقها فوق او تحت الموفنج

----------


## hussain2007

> شمعة الساعة ممكن تقفل انعكاسية يعنى توحى بالهبوط ان شاء الله طبعا لازم نستنى الاغلاق

  
بس مو في دايلي المجنون ماخذ طلوع  :Nono:  
فا ممكن انه ما رجع هبوط  :Nono:

----------


## سمير صيام

> بس مو في دايلي المجنون ماخذ طلوع  
> فا ممكن انه ما رجع هبوط

 احنا بنتبع الطريقة على الاربع ساعات وممكن ندخل على الساعة وافضل الدخول على الساعة يكون مع اتجاه الاربع ساعات لكن مش شرط اساسى

----------


## mu7amd

الله يستر عليك يا اخ سمير ويرضى عليك لمتابعتك لنا وتوجيهك وهذا ما نلمسه منك دائما 
ولا اقول لك الا الله يرفع مراتبك ويعلي قدرك

----------


## سمير صيام

> الله يستر عليك يا اخ سمير ويرضى عليك لمتابعتك لنا وتوجيهك وهذا ما نلمسه منك دائما 
> ولا اقول لك الا الله يرفع مراتبك ويعلي قدرك

 الله يكرمك ده اقل واجب اقدر اعمله

----------


## انس منصور

اخي سمير مارايك بالمجنون؟؟؟

----------


## Vito

مساء الخير على الجميع وكل عام وأنتم بخير أستاذ سمير أحب أن أهنئك على هذه الطريقة الرائعة وللعلم أنا متابع معاكم من حوالي الشهر وبحساب حقيقي والحمد لله النتائج ممتازة. ولكن عندي سؤال برغم أن هذه الطريقة تعتمد فقط على الموفينج بس ضروري الواحد يكون بيعرف نقاط الدعم والمقاومة القوية والتي ممكن تؤثر على حركة السعر حتى مع توفر الشروط الصحيحة للدخول حسب الطريقة. بما أنني جديد في هذا المجال فأنا أعرف أن نقاط الدعم والمقاومة يمكن أن تقاس بخطوط الفيبو أو البيفوت أو الكماريلا ... وغيرها. فأيها أفضل للإعتماد عليه وعلى أي شارت الأربع ساعات أم اليومي أم الويكلي ؟  وتقبل ودي واحترامي

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير مارايك بالمجنون؟؟؟

 المجنون سننتظر الاغلاق حت ى تتضح الصورة

----------


## سمير صيام

> مساء الخير على الجميع وكل عام وأنتم بخير أستاذ سمير أحب أن أهنئك على هذه الطريقة الرائعة وللعلم أنا متابع معاكم من حوالي الشهر وبحساب حقيقي والحمد لله النتائج ممتازة. ولكن عندي سؤال برغم أن هذه الطريقة تعتمد فقط على الموفينج بس ضروري الواحد يكون بيعرف نقاط الدعم والمقاومة القوية والتي ممكن تؤثر على حركة السعر حتى مع توفر الشروط الصحيحة للدخول حسب الطريقة. بما أنني جديد في هذا المجال فأنا أعرف أن نقاط الدعم والمقاومة يمكن أن تقاس بخطوط الفيبو أو البيفوت أو الكماريلا ... وغيرها. فأيها أفضل للإعتماد عليه وعلى أي شارت الأربع ساعات أم اليومي أم الويكلي ؟  وتقبل ودي واحترامي

 كل عام وانت بخير
وربنا يرزقك دايما يارب
بالنسبة للدعم والمقاومة انا افضل السعرية مع عدم اهمال البايفوت الاسبوعى
وطبعا المستويات من الاسبوعى الى الاربع ساعات لها اهميتها وخصوصا الاربع ساعات لمتابعتنا عليه اكتر

----------


## ابووخالد

هلا وغلا بسمير 
يسعد مسائك 
اخي مارأيك في اليورو ين بعد هذا الصعود القوي؟ 
هل هناك نية للعوده لإهداف دنيا؟ وماهي إن امكن 
ولن ننسى فضلك بعد الله في مساعدتنا في مواقف عدة 
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> هلا وغلا بسمير 
> يسعد مسائك 
> اخي مارأيك في اليورو ين بعد هذا الصعود القوي؟ 
> هل هناك نية للعوده لإهداف دنيا؟ وماهي إن امكن 
> ولن ننسى فضلك بعد الله في مساعدتنا في مواقف عدة 
> وجزاك الله خير

 هلا اخى ابو خالد
حال ايورو ين من حال ابن عمه المجنون 
سننتظر الاغلاق لنرى الوضع ان شاء الله

----------


## Vito

> كل عام وانت بخير  وربنا يرزقك دايما يارب بالنسبة للدعم والمقاومة انا افضل السعرية مع عدم اهمال البايفوت الاسبوعى وطبعا المستويات من الاسبوعى الى الاربع ساعات لها اهميتها وخصوصا الاربع ساعات لمتابعتنا عليه اكتر

 أخي سمير شكراً لك . ولكني لا أعرف التعامل مع السعرية. لو لديك رابط لموضوع عنه يبقى ريحتني  ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير شكراً لك . ولكني لا أعرف التعامل مع السعرية. لو لديك رابط لموضوع عنه يبقى ريحتني  ولك جزيل الشكر

 اتفضل اخى الكريم
ده رابط لاخونا محتار هيفيدك جدا ان شاء الله https://forum.arabictrader.com/t33190.html https://forum.arabictrader.com/t33191.html

----------


## نديم الذكريات

صباح الخيرات للجميع  وكل عام وأنتم بخير ومبروكين الشهر الفضيل جعلنا الله وإياكم من صوامه وقوامه إن شاء الله   سؤال أخوي سمير   بالنسبة لليورو/ين   هل اعدادات الموفينج نفس أعدادات موفنج المجنون أم غيرها   أرجوا الإجابة ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> صباح الخيرات للجميع  وكل عام وأنتم بخير ومبروكين الشهر الفضيل جعلنا الله وإياكم من صوامه وقوامه إن شاء الله   سؤال أخوي سمير   بالنسبة لليورو/ين   هل اعدادات الموفينج نفس أعدادات موفنج المجنون أم غيرها   أرجوا الإجابة ولك جزيل الشكر

 اهلا اخى نديم 
كل عام وانت بخير
بالنسبة لليورو ين لم اجربه وكان اخونا بشير قال هيجربه ويوافينا بالنتائج وشكله نسى ومجربش 
فمقدرش اقول اننا نتابع نفس الاعدادات عليه الا لما نجربه

----------


## Amer133

أخي سمير
وش رأيك في تشيع الستوكاستك في الساعة؟
هل هو موضع اهتمام؟
الله يبارك فيك

----------


## ابووخالد

> هلا اخى ابو خالد  حال ايورو ين من حال ابن عمه المجنون  سننتظر الاغلاق لنرى الوضع ان شاء الله

 ماقصرت جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
ننتظر ونسأل الله الرزق للجميع 
إحترامي وتقديري

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير
> وش رأيك في تشيع الستوكاستك في الساعة؟
> هل هو موضع اهتمام؟
> الله يبارك فيك

 الاستوكاستك غير موجود معنا فى الطريقة ولم اهتم به فيها

----------


## hussain2007

انتو دخلتو على المجنون  :Doh: بيع يا شباب؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> انتو دخلتو على المجنون بيع يا شباب؟؟؟

 لا لم ندخل بيع فصفقة البيع الاخيرة حققت الهدف الاول والتانى والتالت فرقت عدة نقاط وتحققت عند البعض الاخر
وممكن لو كان عمل شمعة انعكاسية من ملامسة الموفنج الدخول مرة اخرى لكنه لم يفعل وايضا هبط
عموما نحن فى انتظار اى فرصة ان شاء الله

----------


## yafrahnet

سلام الله عليكم
ماهي مستجدات المجنون؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> سلام الله عليكم
> ماهي مستجدات المجنون؟؟؟

 نحن فى انتظار فرصة

----------


## yafrahnet

الموفينج لامس الشمعة في فريم النصف ساعة .
أر إس أي تحت 50
ندخل بيع على الشمعة التالية؟

----------


## hussain2007

:Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  

> لا لم ندخل بيع فصفقة البيع الاخيرة حققت الهدف الاول والتانى والتالت فرقت عدة نقاط وتحققت عند البعض الاخر  وممكن لو كان عمل شمعة انعكاسية من ملامسة الموفنج الدخول مرة اخرى لكنه لم يفعل وايضا هبط عموما نحن فى انتظار اى فرصة ان شاء الله

   :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  مكشور على ردك .. وانا معاكم انتظر  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## سمير صيام

> الموفينج لامس الشمعة في فريم النصف ساعة .
> أر إس أي تحت 50
> ندخل بيع على الشمعة التالية؟

 على النصف ساعة حاليا صاعد وليس هابط

----------


## سمير صيام

> مكشور على ردك .. وانا معاكم انتظر

 العفو ياغالى  :Yikes3:

----------


## yafrahnet

أوكي اخي سمير 
عند لحظة ملامسة الموفينج كان أر إس أي تحت 50  
ألأن فوق 50 يعني عند بداية الشمعة التالية و أر إس أي فوق 50  يعني أدخل شرا.أظن أنه هو ده التحليل الصحيح 
المرجو الإفادة فالأمر اختلط علي

----------


## المايسترو

> أوكي اخي سمير 
> عند لحظة ملامسة الموفينج كان أر إس أي تحت 50  
> ألأن فوق 50 يعني عند بداية الشمعة التالية و أر إس أي فوق 50  يعني أدخل شرا.أظن أنه هو ده التحليل الصحيح 
> المرجو الإفادة فالأمر اختلط علي

 الطريقة خاصة بفريم الاربع ساعات
هل تم اضافة فريمات اخرى

----------


## سمير صيام

> أوكي اخي سمير 
> عند لحظة ملامسة الموفينج كان أر إس أي تحت 50  
> ألأن فوق 50 يعني عند بداية الشمعة التالية و أر إس أي فوق 50  يعني أدخل شرا.أظن أنه هو ده التحليل الصحيح 
> المرجو الإفادة فالأمر اختلط علي

 ياغالى كلامك سليم
طبعا على النص ساعة او الساعة الفرص كتير لكن الاخطاء فيها اكتر من الاربع ساعات هذا كل مافى الامر

----------


## yafrahnet

شكرا اخي سمير .
من الأفضل أن أعتمد على شارت 4 ساعات فقط.فعلا هناك لخبطة في فريمي الساعة و النصف ساعة .

----------


## زهير سليم شحادة

أخي سمير رمضان كريم وكل عام وانت والاخوة المشاركين بالف خير .

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير رمضان كريم وكل عام وانت والاخوة المشاركين بالف خير .

 رمضان كريم وكل عام وانت بخير دايما يارب

----------


## set alkol

جزاك الله خير  وكل عام وانت بصحة وعافيه

----------


## سمير صيام

> جزاك الله خير  وكل عام وانت بصحة وعافيه

 جزاكى الله مثله 
وكل عام وانتى بخير ورمضان كريم ويمن وبركات على الجميع 
ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

تم تحديث النتائج فى المشاركة التانية وكان من ضمنها خسائر الصفقات الاخيرة على الباوند وربح اخر صفقة وارباح صفقات المجنون

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

مازلنا في متابعة الابوند دولار
والى حد الساعة لا توجد فرصة
واي جديد نحن هنا
محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> مازلنا في متابعة الابوند دولار
> والى حد الساعة لا توجد فرصة
> واي جديد نحن هنا
> محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

 هلا ياغالى 
احنا كمان متابعين والمجنون معاه 
بصراحة المجنون ممتاز جدا مع الطريقة وربحه كبير منها

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

> هلا ياغالى   احنا كمان متابعين والمجنون معاه  بصراحة المجنون ممتاز جدا مع الطريقة وربحه كبير منها

 بصراحة
انا لم اتطرق الى الجنون مطلقا
مركز فقط على الباوند دولار
وايضا متابع على الربع ساعة (فيها خير كثير والله)
واذا اثيتت جدارتها على المجنون سنكون في المتابعة
ورمضان كريم 
محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> بصراحة
> انا لم اتطرق الى الجنون مطلقا
> مركز فقط على الباوند دولار
> وايضا متابع على الربع ساعة (فيها خير كثير والله)
> واذا اثيتت جدارتها على المجنون سنكون في المتابعة
> ورمضان كريم 
> محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

 الباوند دولار على الربع ساعة برضهولا المجنون خلينا نتابعها ونشوف

----------


## medhat 2007

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته فى سؤال مش الارتداد من خط الموفنج يعتبر فرصة مع توافق شرط  الار اس اى ؟ و هل الارتداد معناه انه لازم يلمس خط الموفنج يعنى لو اقترب منه و لم يلمسه على فرق كام نقطة دا يعتبر ارتداد ؟ و شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته فى سؤال مش الارتداد من خط الموفنج يعتبر فرصة مع توافق شرط  الار اس اى ؟ و هل الارتداد معناه انه لازم يلمس خط الموفنج يعنى لو اقترب منه و لم يلمسه على فرق كام نقطة دا يعتبر ارتداد ؟ و شكرا

 يعتبر طبعا ارتداد لكن يفضل ان تكون الشمعة انعكاسية لتاييد القرار

----------


## سمير صيام

لمتابعى الطريقة خصوصا الباوند الدولار
اعتقد الباوند قد يهبط الى 2.0230 لاختبار الدعم والترند وكذلك الموفنج 55 
فى حالة الارتداد سندخل شراء ان شاء الله ونتابعه
فى حالة الكسر سندخل بيع ان شاء الله كالمعتاد

----------


## forex_syria

يصبحك بالخير استاذ سمير مشكور بارك الله بك وكل عام وانت بخير رمضان كريم

----------


## ماجد كو

متابعيييييييييييين

----------


## Alshourbagy

شمعة الأربع ساعات (التي أغلقت الأن) للباوند أغلقت علي 2.0263 فوق الموفينج....أعتقد أن اغلاق الشمعة الجديدة (التي بدأت الأن) ستحدد اذا ما كنا سندخل بيع أم لا.

----------


## Alshourbagy

> بصراحة
> انا لم اتطرق الى الجنون مطلقا
> مركز فقط على الباوند دولار
> وايضا متابع على الربع ساعة (فيها خير كثير والله)
> واذا اثيتت جدارتها على المجنون سنكون في المتابعة
> ورمضان كريم 
> محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

 
أخي الكريم....تقصد فريم الربع ساعه للباوند أم للمجنون؟

----------


## egypt0

اقتراب فرصه على الباوند نرجو الانتباه  
كما نرجو الانتباه من كلام الاخ سمير   

> لمتابعى الطريقة خصوصا الباوند الدولار
> اعتقد الباوند قد يهبط الى 2.0230 لاختبار الدعم والترند وكذلك الموفنج 55 
> فى حالة الارتداد سندخل شراء ان شاء الله ونتابعه
> فى حالة الكسر سندخل بيع ان شاء الله كالمعتاد

 حسب الطريقه سننتظر اقفال شمعه الاربع ساعات الحاليه فى حاله الكسر او الارتداد

----------


## بشير

> اقتراب فرصه على الباوند نرجو الانتباه  
> كما نرجو الانتباه من كلام الاخ سمير   
> حسب الطريقه سننتظر اقفال شمعه الاربع ساعات الحاليه فى حاله الكسر او الارتداد

 اتوقع والله اعلم مثل ما قال الاخ سمير اختبار الموفنج والارتداد ان شاء الله

----------


## yafrahnet

أخي سمير سلام الله عليكم 
 1- ماهي مستجدات المجنون ؟ 
2- كيف إذا ارتد الباوند ندخل شراء هل هناك إضافة للإستراتيجية ولم أكن على علم بها؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> لمتابعى الطريقة خصوصا الباوند الدولار
> اعتقد الباوند قد يهبط الى 2.0230 لاختبار الدعم والترند وكذلك الموفنج 55 
> فى حالة الارتداد سندخل شراء ان شاء الله ونتابعه
> فى حالة الكسر سندخل بيع ان شاء الله كالمعتاد

  

> شمعة الأربع ساعات (التي أغلقت الأن) للباوند أغلقت علي 2.0263 فوق الموفينج....أعتقد أن اغلاق الشمعة الجديدة (التي بدأت الأن) ستحدد اذا ما كنا سندخل بيع أم لا.

  

> اقتراب فرصه على الباوند نرجو الانتباه  
> كما نرجو الانتباه من كلام الاخ سمير   
> حسب الطريقه سننتظر اقفال شمعه الاربع ساعات الحاليه فى حاله الكسر او الارتداد

  

> اتوقع والله اعلم مثل ما قال الاخ سمير اختبار الموفنج والارتداد ان شاء الله

  ان شاء الله سننتظر اغلاق الشمعة الحالية وان شاء الله تكون انعكاسية والدخول سيكون شراء

----------


## سمير صيام

> يصبحك بالخير استاذ سمير مشكور بارك الله بك وكل عام وانت بخير رمضان كريم

 كل سنة وانت طيب ياغالى ورمضان كريم

----------


## mu7amd

اخي سمير وجميع الاخوة هل يمكن تنبيهنا اذا دخلتو بيع ام شراء للاستفادة ومعرفة سبب الدخول
وكل عام وانت بخير

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير وجميع الاخوة هل يمكن تنبيهنا اذا دخلتو بيع ام شراء للاستفادة ومعرفة سبب الدخول
> وكل عام وانت بخير

 التنبيه موجود اهو 
انه فى حالة اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعت على ذلك سندخل شراء ان شاء الله

----------


## yafrahnet

أخي سمير
في حالة الإرتداد أقصد ارتداد الباوند على كم سيكون الهدف؟
 وماذا عن المجنون؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير
> في حالة الإرتداد أقصد ارتداد الباوند على كم سيكون الهدف؟
>  وماذا عن المجنون؟

 الاهداف كما هى للباوند 180 نقطة ويمكن نزودها شوية ان شاء الله فى هذه الفرصة
بالنسبة للمجنون نحن فى انتظار كسر الموفنج

----------


## yafrahnet

هل يعتبر هذا كسر ام تلامسا فقط ولا نعتد به في استراتجيتنا

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل يعتبر هذا كسر ام تلامسا فقط ولا نعتد به في استراتجيتنا

 ده تلامس طبعا ينتج عنه اما اختراق لاعلى او ارتداد 
فى حالة الارتداد يفضل تكون شمعة انعكاسية ولا تنسى لابد ان يكون RSI  تحت 50 فحتى الان لا تنطبق شروط البيع عليه
فى حالة الاختراق لاعلى سندخل شراء ان شاء الله

----------


## yafrahnet

اخي سمير لقد تم الكسر 
هل سنترقب شرا ؟
أنتظر هذه الفرصة منذ 15 يوما واسف على كثرة أسئلتي .

----------


## yafrahnet

> ده تلامس طبعا ينتج عنه اما اختراق لاعلى او ارتداد 
> فى حالة الارتداد يفضل تكون شمعة انعكاسية ولا تنسى لابد ان يكون RSI  تحت 50 فحتى الان لا تنطبق شروط البيع عليه
> فى حالة الاختراق لاعلى سندخل شراء ان شاء الله

 شكرا اخي سمير وجعل هذا في ميزان حسناتك
إكسبريس في الرد ماقصرت أخي . :Thumb:

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير لقد تم الكسر 
> هل سنترقب شرا ؟
> أنتظر هذه الفرصة منذ 15 يوما واسف على كثرة أسئلتي .

 اتمام الكسر باغلاق الشمعة فلا تستعجل ممكن يخترق ويرجع يقفل تحت الموفنج

----------


## yafrahnet

هذا يعني أن الشمعة التالية لابد أن تفتح فوق الموفينج حتى تكتمل شروط الشراء.

----------


## سمير صيام

> هذا يعني أن الشمعة التالية لابد أن تفتح فوق الموفينج حتى تكتمل شروط الشراء.

 تمام كده

----------


## hussain2007

هل دخلتو على المجنون او لسة ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل دخلتو على المجنون او لسة ؟؟

 لــــــــــســــــه

----------


## hussain2007

> لــــــــــســــــه

    :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## kanzsea

اخى سمير ارجو التنبية عند الدخول شراء او بيع على الباوند دولار و ذكر نقطة الدخول

----------


## I am Mohammad

سمير باشا ..    قيمة الموفنج 232.82  هل أي اغلاق فوق هذه القيمة يعني نشتري مع افتتاح الشمعة الجديدة بعد دقايق؟؟     -ال RSI معانا-

----------


## yafrahnet

ماهي نقط الدخول اخي سمير

----------


## سمير صيام

> سمير باشا ..    قيمة الموفنج 232.82  هل أي اغلاق فوق هذه القيمة يعني نشتري مع افتتاح الشمعة الجديدة بعد دقايق؟؟     -ال RSI معانا-

 شراء ان شاء الله من 232.92

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخى سمير ارجو التنبية عند الدخول شراء او بيع على الباوند دولار و ذكر نقطة الدخول

  

> ماهي نقط الدخول اخي سمير

 شمعة الباوند مش عجبانى سننتظر ساعة اخرى لنرى الوضع

----------


## yafrahnet

أوكي أخي سمير أنا مركز على المجنون فهو حقق جميع الشروط.
شكرا لك

----------


## egypt0

كده اكتملت شروط الشراء للباوند والمجنون  
الدخول فى الباوند كان من 2.0260 
الستوب 2.200
الهدف 2.0440  
المجنون الدخول كان من 232.95
الستوب 231.95
الهدف 235.95  
هل كده صحيح اخى سمير؟

----------


## الخالدي-13

استاذي : سمير صيام ما هو تعليقك على اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات على الباوند دولار

----------


## سمير صيام

> كده اكتملت شروط الشراء للباوند والمجنون  
> الدخول فى الباوند كان من 2.0260 
> الستوب 2.200
> الهدف 2.0440  
> المجنون الدخول كان من 232.95
> الستوب 231.95
> الهدف 235.95  
> هل كده صحيح اخى سمير؟

  

> استاذي : سمير صيام ما هو تعليقك على اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات على الباوند دولار

 سننتظر شوية على الباوند لان شكل شمعة الاربع ساعات مش عاجبنى 
هناك ترند على الساعة سانتظر كسره فلا نستعجل

----------


## نـزار محمد

السلام عليكم
هل لازالت فرض شراء المجنون قائمة؟

----------


## I am Mohammad

> شراء ان شاء الله من 232.92

 اللهم صل  وسلم على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه ومن تبعه   دخلنا معك  سمير باشا   المقاومات طالعة معايا كالآتي :  233.50 وهو قربها الان  234.14  235.20  236.15  ايه رأيك  حضرتك في القيم هل هي صحيحة؟ وهل المقاومات قوية ؟  أعلم أن السؤال خارج الطريقة .. لكن محتاج تعليق من حضرتك  وتسلم الأيادي

----------


## ماجد كو

انا تأخرت شويه على المجنون بس دخلت وعسى خير بالنسبه للباوند سانتظر حتى اسمع ندخل  :Thumb: من الحبيب الغالي سمير باشا

----------


## yafrahnet

المجنون الدخول كان من 232.95
الستوب 231.95  الهدف 235.95  ممكن تعليق على الهدف اخي سمير في المجنون الهدف الاول على 100 نقطة

----------


## سمير صيام

اللى ملحقش المجنون ينتظر يرجع ويطلع تانى بيه بس شكله ناوى يطير واللى ملحقش مخاطرته هتكون اكبر

----------


## سمير صيام

> المجنون الدخول كان من 232.95
> الستوب 231.95  الهدف 235.95  ممكن تعليق على الهدف اخي سمير في المجنون الهدف الاول على 100 نقطة

 الدخول 232.92 -232.95 طبعا مع الاسبيرد هتكون 233 
الهدف الاول 234
التانى 235
التالت 236
الرابع ..... زود معاه 100 نقطة كل مستوى

----------


## سمير صيام

> اللهم صل  وسلم على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه ومن تبعه   دخلنا معك  سمير باشا   المقاومات طالعة معايا كالآتي :  233.50 وهو قربها الان  234.14  235.20  236.15  ايه رأيك  حضرتك في القيم هل هي صحيحة؟ وهل المقاومات قوية ؟  أعلم أن السؤال خارج الطريقة .. لكن محتاج تعليق من حضرتك  وتسلم الأيادي

 اقرب مقاومة هى 233.77 وهى 76 فايبو ممكن فى مرحلة قادمة نراعى المقاومات السعرية وهيكون افضل لكن عموما خلينا نمشى معاه مرحليا كل 100 نقطة وربنا يكرم

----------


## yafrahnet

شكرا اخي سمير على المجهود.

----------


## Amer133

ياجماعة انا عندي غلط ولا ايش؟

----------


## egypt0

> ياجماعة انا عندي غلط ولا ايش؟

  
استخدم برنامج ال تريد عشان توقيت السيرفر مختلف وبالتالى توقيت الشمعه عندك مختلف

----------


## سمير صيام

> ياجماعة انا عندي غلط ولا ايش؟

  

> استخدم برنامج ال تريد عشان توقيت السيرفر مختلف وبالتالى توقيت الشمعه عندك مختلف

 ال تريد هو المعتمد فى اغلاق الشموع لان اليوم بيبدا الساعة 12 بتوقيت السعودية وعندك بيبدا الساعة 3 بتوقيت السعودية فلابد ان يكون هناك اختلاف

----------


## sourour

> ال تريد هو المعتمد فى اغلاق الشموع لان اليوم بيبدا الساعة 12 بتوقيت السعودية وعندك بيبدا الساعة 3 بتوقيت السعودية فلابد ان يكون هناك اختلاف

 استاز سمير عندي محقق 40 نقطة  
ماذا نفعل هل ننقل الاستوب للدخول ام ننتظر  
شكرا

----------


## egypt0

تم تحقيق الهدف الاول مبروك لمن دخل 
وفى انتظار باقى الاهداف

----------


## Amer133

شكرا للجميع 
بس شكلها راحت علينا

----------


## ابن المدينة

> الدخول 232.92 -232.95 طبعا مع الاسبيرد هتكون 233   الهدف الاول 234 التانى 235 التالت 236 الرابع ..... زود معاه 100 نقطة كل مستوى

   مبروك الهدف الاول 234

----------


## sourour

مبروك انا طلعت ب  43 فقط الحمد لله 
شكرا استاذ سمير

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاز سمير عندي محقق 40 نقطة  
> ماذا نفعل هل ننقل الاستوب للدخول ام ننتظر  
> شكرا

  الان تحقق الهدف الاول الاستوب على الدخول 
الاستوب على الدخول بيكون بعد تحقق 100 نقطة
مبروك يا شباب كده نمشى مع الصفقة بنفسية مطمئنة

----------


## I am Mohammad

سمير باشا   المفروض تحريك الستوب الى 233  ولهدف الى  235  مش كدا سعادتك ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> سمير باشا   المفروض تحريك الستوب الى 233  ولهدف الى  235  مش كدا سعادتك ؟؟

 الهدف القادم 235 احنا بندخل بعقدين قفلنا الاول على ربح 100 والتانى الاستوب على الدحول ونمشى الاستوب كل 100 نقطة ان شاء الله

----------


## kanzsea

هل تم الدخول شراء على الباوند دولار شراء من 2.0260  ام مازال الوضع فى حالة انتظار

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل تم الدخول شراء على الباوند دولار شراء من 2.0260  ام مازال الوضع فى حالة انتظار

 الباوند المفروض شراء لكن شمعة الاربع ساعات لم استريح لها ومنتظر كسر 2.0285 لانها عائق امامه الان

----------


## yafrahnet

بالنسبة لمستويات البيفوت لدي فالمجنون وصل إلى أقصى حد له وهي 234.02.هل ممكن أن يتجاوزه بالرغم من انها مقاومة صعب كسرها ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> بالنسبة لمستويات البيفوت لدي فالمجنون وصل غلى اقصى حد له.هل ممكن أن يتجاوزه بالرغم من انها مقاومة صعب كسرها

 نحن ملتزمين بالطريقة اخى عبد الحميد

----------


## yafrahnet

وأنا أيضا .لكن خالفتكم في شيء واحد هو أني فتحت عقد واحد وبعدين بفتح عقد تاني بعد 50 نقطة لكن رايت ان طريقتكم احسن فالواحد بيخرج كسبان من الصفقة 100/100 على القل 100 نقطة ربح في حالة ارتداد.
اظن أنني بدأت أستوعب طريقتك في المتاجرة . شكرا لك أخي سمير على المعلومة.

----------


## سمير صيام

> وأنا أيضا .لكن خالفتكم في شيء واحد هو أني فتحت عقد واحد وبعدين بفتح عقد تاني بعد 50 نقطة لكن رايت ان طريقتكم احسن فالواحد بيخرج كسبان من الصفقة 100/100 على القل 100 نقطة ربح في حالة ارتداد.
> اظن أنني بدأت أستوعب طريقتك في المتاجرة . شكرا لك أخي سمير على المعلومة.

  
تمام 
ان شاء الله اراكم بعد التراويح اى جديد ياريت تتابعوا الموضوع

----------


## عادل22

السلام عليكم
كل سنة و أنتم بألف خير
الحمد لله البوند/ين  ماشية الصفقة مية  مية و الحمد  لله 
بس البوند أرى  أن هناك  خطورة فى الدخول  فى الوقت الحاضر  لانه بين   نقطاتين  و هما  
خط  البايفوت 61.8 على الديلى  من  فوق  و خط  الموفينج  55  من  تحت
و أرى  عدم الدخول  حتى  يتم  كسر  أحدى  هده النقاط و  تتبين  الوجهة
و لا  أيه  رأيك  أستاد  سمير  
موفقين

----------


## yafrahnet

تقبل الله صيامك وصلاتك أخي سمير.
إن شاء الله متابعين .

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> كل سنة و أنتم بألف خير
> الحمد لله البوند/ين  ماشية الصفقة مية  مية و الحمد  لله 
> بس البوند أرى  أن هناك  خطورة فى الدخول  فى الوقت الحاضر  لانه بين   نقطاتين  و هما  
> خط  البايفوت 61.8 على الديلى  من  فوق  و خط  الموفينج  55  من  تحت
> و أرى  عدم الدخول  حتى  يتم  كسر  أحدى  هده النقاط و  تتبين  الوجهة
> و لا  أيه  رأيك  أستاد  سمير  
> موفقين

 وعليكم السلام
كل عام وانت بخير
بالنسبة للباوند لا تقلق ان شاء الله لانه مرتد من ترند ودعم كويس وحتى 61 فايبو فهى عند 2.0268 فلا قلق الا اذا كسر الترند وهى بكسر 2.0230
لكن انا فلض اى ساعة تغلق فوق ترند الساعة كاضمن لان 285 حاليا مانعة الطلوع

----------


## I am Mohammad

سمير باشا .. هو (( وقوف السعر مده كبيرة )) عند مقاومه قوية  يشير أكثر للاختراق واللا الارتداد؟   هل في مثل هذه الحالات ممكن نقرب الستوب لحفظ 50 نقطه ربح للعقد التاني ؟  واللا نلتزم بالستوب على الدخول ؟

----------


## yafrahnet

الشمعة التالية كسرت المقاومة فنحن الأن في الطريق الصحيح إلى تحقيق الهدف الثاني .
لكن أخي سمير بعد قليل سوف يتباطئ حركة السوق تدريجيا في هذه الحالة في نظرك ممكن أن يحقق الهدف التاني ألا وهو 235.00؟؟؟؟

----------


## I am Mohammad

> الشمعة التالية كسرت المقاومة فنحن الأن في الطريق الصحيح إلى تحقيق الهدف الثاني .
> لكن أخي سمير بعد قليل سوف يتباطئ حركة السوق تدريجيا في هذه الحالة في نظرك ممكن أن يحقق الهدف التاني ألا وهو 235.00؟؟؟؟

    كل مقومه تكسر فالقادمة تكون أقوى منها  لكنني أثق في طريقة الاستاذ سمير  خلينا ننتظر ونشوف ..   صوما مقبولا وافطارا شهيا

----------


## emad486

للأ سف ضاعت علينا دخول الباوند شراء من 1.0285  برجاء من الخ سمير لو اتيحت الفرصه فى اقرب تصحيح التنويه للدخول  وشكرا للجميع

----------


## yafrahnet

> خلينا ننتظر ونشوف .. لكنني أثق في طريقة الاستاذ سمير

 المقاومات والدعائم بتمشي مع طريقة سمير فهي تفسر لنا سبب الإرتداد . بتخفف من الظغط  :Compress:  .
بس حاليا نحن بنطبق طريقة الموفينج بحواذفرها :Thumb: .

----------


## yafrahnet

> للأ سف ضاعت علينا دخول الباوند شراء من 1.0285  برجاء من الخ سمير لو اتيحت الفرصه فى اقرب تصحيح التنويه للدخول  وشكرا للجميع

 خيرها في غيرها اخي ولا تتحسر الجايات اكثر من الرايحات .  :Thumb:     :Icon26: رمضان كريم  :Icon26:

----------


## ماجد كو

ها شو الاحوال موفقين ان شاء الله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## سمير صيام

هلا شباب
بالنسبة للباوند دولار من دخل بها حقق الهدف الاول وارتد ومن لم يدخل خلاص
تتعوض ان شاء الله
الباوند ين حقق حوالى 170 نقطة وبدا يرتد والشمعة الحالية نزول فمن يريد ان يخرج راجع اليه ومن يريد الالتزام بالطريقة واحتمال الخروج صفر من الصفقة قرار يرجع اليه شخصيا خرجت لان شكل الشمعة تدل هبوط قوى لحين فرصة اخرى

----------


## سمير صيام

> سمير باشا .. هو (( وقوف السعر مده كبيرة )) عند مقاومه قوية  يشير أكثر للاختراق واللا الارتداد؟ اكيد يشير للاختراق     هل في مثل هذه الحالات ممكن نقرب الستوب لحفظ 50 نقطه ربح للعقد التاني ؟  واللا نلتزم بالستوب على الدخول ؟  الافضل الالتزام على الاقل نجرب فترة ونرى هل نحتاج نقرب الوقف عند 50 ام لا وبصراحة لا اعتقد تنفع ده حتى بفكر اخليها كل 150 بدل 100 لان ده مجنون وممكن جدا تلاقيه نزل الخمسين نقطة دول وخرجك بره الصفقة وباقى الناس لسه فيها

 ردى اعلاه

----------


## I am Mohammad

> ردى اعلاه

 شكرا يا باشا  :Thumb:  
....   سمير باشا  عاوزك تبص ع شارت المجنون الدايلي والموفنج   وتقولي تعليقك

----------


## نـزار محمد

السلام عليكم
هل ممكن ندخل بيع على المجنون؟؟
السعر الان 233

----------


## سمير صيام

> سمير باشا  عاوزك تبص ع شارت المجنون الدايلي والموفنج   وتقولي تعليقك

 تقصد اننا نمشى بنفس الاعدادت على الدايلى 
مش هقولك لا لكن هتحط استوب قد ايه لاتنسى اننا ممكن فى شمعة للمجنون لا تقل عن 500 نقطة فهل تستطيع وضع استوب 600 نقطة 
ماله الاربع ساعات ابن حلال وعل ىقدنا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> هل ممكن ندخل بيع على المجنون؟؟
> السعر الان 233

 لو اخترق لاسفل نبيع ان شاء الله

----------


## sourour

المجنون يحاول الاخطراق لاكن اا rsi لسة

----------


## Amer133

أستاذ سمير
ننتظر الاغلاق واكتمال الشروط للبيع؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير
> ننتظر الاغلاق واكتمال الشروط للبيع؟

 سننتظر اغلاق الاربع ساعات

----------


## I am Mohammad

> تقصد اننا نمشى بنفس الاعدادت على الدايلى  مش هقولك لا لكن هتحط استوب قد ايه لاتنسى اننا ممكن فى شمعة للمجنون لا تقل عن 500 نقطة فهل تستطيع وضع استوب 600 نقطة  ماله الاربع ساعات ابن حلال وعل ىقدنا

 والله نظرة محترف  :Thumb:   أنا نظرت و بصيت الى الربح   600  الى  2000  لكن لم افكر في الستوب  لن أطيق أن  أرى -300 و - 400  عشان يرجعلي بعدين  شكرا يا باشا

----------


## egypt0

اخى سمير الباوند اخترق لاسفل والشروط مكتمله هل ننتظر الشمعه الجديده ؟

----------


## Amer133

أستاذ سمير جزاك الله خير 
مارأيك في الأغلاق بعد الكسر أيضا؟
كم باقي على الأغلاق؟
آسف على الأسئلة الكثيرة

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخى سمير الباوند اخترق لاسفل والشروط مكتمله هل ننتظر الشمعه الجديده ؟

  

> أستاذ سمير جزاك الله خير 
> مارأيك في الأغلاق بعد الكسر أيضا؟
> كم باقي على الأغلاق؟
> آسف على الأسئلة الكثيرة

 هننتظر الاغلاق مافيش حل تانى الخوف بس يكون النزول قوى لا نقدر ندخل ونخاف ندخل ويرتد

----------


## yafrahnet

لو سمحت لي اخي سمير فيه فرصة ثانية على الباوند لكن لا ادري متى ستنتهي شمعة الأربع ساعات .
ممكن توضيح اخي مع العلم انني اتاجر ببرنامج Altrade.

----------


## سمير صيام

> لو سمحت لي اخي سمير فيه فرصة ثانية على الباوند لكن لا ادري متى ستنتهي شمعة الأربع ساعات .
> ممكن توضيح اخي مع العلم انني اتاجر ببرنامج Altrade.

 باقى 3 ساعات  :Doh:  :Thmbdn:

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

السلام عليكم
اخوتي الكرام
الباوند دولار
اخترق الموفنج هبوطا
والاشارة بيع ان شاء الله
مع افتتاح الشمعة الجاية
الشارت الى حين
محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

الشارت يا حبايب

----------


## الفرعون

بالنسبة للبوند دولار يا استاذ سمير ، وصل 2.0190 يعني كسر ترند 
فهل الوضع بيع الان ام ماذا تري  
تحياتي ................. كل سنة وانت طيب يا غالي

----------


## Amer133

ياجماعة كم باقي على الأغلاق عندكم؟
ودي أنام شوي

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> اخوتي الكرام
> الباوند دولار
> اخترق الموفنج هبوطا
> والاشارة بيع ان شاء الله
> مع افتتاح الشمعة الجاية
> الشارت الى حين
> محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

  

> الشارت يا حبايب

 تسلم ياغالى سننتظر اغلاق الشمعة وربنا يكرم الا تكون ليموزين

----------


## سمير صيام

> بالنسبة للبوند دولار يا استاذ سمير ، وصل 2.0190 يعني كسر ترند 
> فهل الوضع بيع الان ام ماذا تري  
> تحياتي ................. كل سنة وانت طيب يا غالي

  

> ياجماعة كم باقي على الأغلاق عندكم؟
> ودي أنام شوي

 موعدنا مع اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات عند الثالثة بتوقيت مصر الموافق الرابعة بتوقيت السعودية

----------


## yafrahnet

> موعدنا مع اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات عند الثالثة بتوقيت مصر الموافق الرابعة بتوقيت السعودية

 اخي سمير ممكن صورة لشمعة ليموزين لو حبيت ؟

----------


## Amer133

ياجماعة الخير 
هل شمعة الساعة اللي كسرت الترند الصاعد وأغلقت تحته ليموزين؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير ممكن صورة لشمعة ليموزين لو حبيت ؟

  

> ياجماعة الخير 
> هل شمعة الساعة اللي كسرت الترند الصاعد وأغلقت تحته ليموزين؟

 مرفق الشمعة الليموزين

----------


## yafrahnet

اوكي اخي سمير فهمتها
 بس إيه هي علاقتها بالطريقة ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> اوكي اخي سمير فهمتها
>  بس إيه هي علاقتها بالطريقة ؟

 لو كانت الشمعة كبيرة بحيث انها تكون اكبر من 60 نقطة يكون احتمال ضرب الاستوب قوى جدا لذلك بندخل من منتصف المسافة للموفنج وبين الاغلاق بحيث لو اختبر الموفنج لا يضرب الاستوب بتاعنا

----------


## yafrahnet

بس هي فعلا طولها فوق 60 على المجنون فريم 4 ساعات .
ما هو إقتراحك في هذه الحالة؟

----------


## egypt0

شوف التحليل ده اخى سمير لاخ من منتدى تانى للبوند وقولى رايك   

> زوج الباوند دولار هبط من مستويات 2.0320 السعر الان           2.0200 الزوج كسر مستويات 2.0236 وهي مهمه جدا  وكسر ايضا مستويات 2.0215 وهي اهم  افتتاح الشمعه القادمة تحت مستويات 2.0236 والافضل تحت 2.0215 سوف يقود الزوج للاهداف التالية بإذن الله والله اعلم :- 2.0154 2.0130 2.0100 هذا والله اعلم  كما ارى ان اعادة اختبار مستويات 2.0215 مع افتتاح شمعه تحتها هو فرصة بيع جيدة والله اعلم مع وضع وقف فوق مستويات 2.0240 بالتوفيق

----------


## I am Mohammad

هناك اختراق بيع مع اكتمال الشروط للمجنون   ((على فريم الساعة )) والنصف ساعة  المفروض ندخل بعد دقيقة مع الافتتاح   وسيتوافق ذلك مع كسر الويكلي بيفوت 232.32  أم ننتظر اختبار لأن الشمعة ليموزين  مع ملاحظة أن السعر قد يطير لتحت ولا يعود  شخصيا أرى معركة حامية الوطيس عند الويكلي بيفوت ولن تحسم بسهولة

----------


## سمير صيام

> بس هي فعلا طولها فوق 60 على المجنون فريم 4 ساعات .
> ما هو إقتراحك في هذه الحالة؟

 الاقتراح قلناه قبل كده فى حالة حدوثه لن ندخل مباشرة من افتتاح الشمعة لكن من سعر اعلى لنتجنب الاستوب

----------


## سمير صيام

> شوف التحليل ده اخى سمير لاخ من منتدى تانى للبوند وقولى رايك

 شكل الارقام دى مش غريب عليا واعتقد انه لابو ايوب 
عموما اخر معاقل الباوند للصعود هى 2.0150 كسرها سيكون بيع قوى

----------


## سمير صيام

> هناك اختراق بيع مع اكتمال الشروط للمجنون   ((على فريم الساعة )) والنصف ساعة  المفروض ندخل بعد دقيقة مع الافتتاح   وسيتوافق ذلك مع كسر الويكلي بيفوت 232.32  أم ننتظر اختبار لأن الشمعة ليموزين  مع ملاحظة أن السعر قد يطير لتحت ولا يعود  شخصيا أرى معركة حامية الوطيس عند الويكلي بيفوت ولن تحسم بسهولة

 ضع الشارت مع الفرصة لمتابعتها

----------


## I am Mohammad

المفروض كان الدخول مع آخر شمعة فريم ساعة اللي بدأت قبل قليل والتي تظهر بلون أخضر دليل على الارتداد لتصحيح هبوط 100 نقطة في أقا من نصف ساعة

----------


## hussain2007

> شكل الارقام دى مش غريب عليا واعتقد انه لابو ايوب    عموما اخر معاقل الباوند للصعود هى 2.0150 كسرها سيكون بيع قوى

  
مية مية انا معاك في هذي المقاومة . 
وهل نتنظر الى كسر هذي المقاومة .... او تتوقع العكس ندخل عليها دخول ونحط ستوب على بعد 20 نقطة بعد المقاومة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## egypt0

> شكل الارقام دى مش غريب عليا واعتقد انه لابو ايوب 
> عموما اخر معاقل الباوند للصعود هى 2.0150 كسرها سيكون بيع قوى

 لا دى للاخ ابو عوده (بدون ستوب) :Regular Smile:

----------


## I am Mohammad

ودي النصف ساعة

----------


## سمير صيام

> المفروض كان الدخول مع آخر شمعة فريم ساعة اللي بدأت قبل قليل والتي تظهر بلون أخضر دليل على الارتداد لتصحيح هبوط 100 نقطة في أقا من نصف ساعة

 ننتظر الاربع ساعات افضل لانه شوف الان طلع فوق الموفنج على الساعة

----------


## سمير صيام

> مية مية انا معاك في هذي المقاومة . 
> وهل نتنظر الى كسر هذي المقاومة .... او تتوقع العكس ندخل عليها دخول ونحط ستوب على بعد 20 نقطة بعد المقاومة

 هننتظر اغلاق الاربع ساعات لان الوضع الان تخبيط جامد واحتمال كبيرة للهبوط

----------


## I am Mohammad

> ننتظر الاربع ساعات افضل لانه شوف الان طلع فوق الموفنج على الساعة

   تمام   تسلم  كلمة حق يا جماعة  استاذ سمير ده رجل من حديد  بيرد على كل واحد مننا  لا يكل ولا يمل  واللي بيعجبني فيه صفة مميزة   وهو انه عملي لا يحب التهاني والتبريكات والمجاملات  بصراحة الله يبارك له في صحته  وعياله  وماله  آمين

----------


## hussain2007

> هننتظر اغلاق الاربع ساعات لان الوضع الان تخبيط جامد واحتمال كبيرة للهبوط

  
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور  جدا جدا  
والله يوفق انشاءالله دنيا واخره

----------


## yafrahnet

> تمام   تسلم  كلمة حق يا جماعة  استاذ سمير ده رجل من حديد  بيرد على كل واحد مننا  لا يكل ولا يمل  واللي بيعجبني فيه صفة مميزة   وهو انه عملي لا يحب التهاني والتبريكات والمجاملات  بصراحة الله يبارك له في صحته  وعياله  وماله  آمين

 
صدقت أخي . :Thumb: 
الله إيجازيه كل خير .

----------


## temo

استاذ  سمير الف شكر  منىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى  ومن كل اعضاء المنتدى         وكمان     من رئيسى فى الشغل اصله ابتدى يتابع وبا بيحبك موت

----------


## I am Mohammad

> استاذ سمير الف شكر منىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى ومن كل اعضاء المنتدى وكمان من رئيسى فى الشغل اصله ابتدى يتابع وبا بيحبك موت

 يا مرحبا  انتا رئيسك في الشغل دا يطلع أكيد حاجة جامدة من ذوي المواكب :013:   على كدا الاستاذ سمير براحته و  يكسر الاشارة زي مهو عاوز وميهموش حد من يوم ورايح    :Drive1:   :Drive1:   :Drive1:   :Drive1:

----------


## temo

طبعا طبعا سمير باشا برحته خالص خالص

----------


## MR.M

> مية مية انا معاك في هذي المقاومة . 
> وهل نتنظر الى كسر هذي المقاومة .... او تتوقع العكس ندخل عليها دخول ونحط ستوب على بعد 20 نقطة بعد المقاومة

 اخوي 
اعجبني المؤشر الذي تستخدمه في رسم نقاط اليوووت 
اذا امكن ممكن نتسلفه منك 
تحياتي

----------


## I am Mohammad

> اخوي   اعجبني المؤشر الذي تستخدمه في رسم نقاط اليوووت  اذا امكن ممكن نتسلفه منك   تحياتي

 وعجبني أنا كمان  بس بعتقد موجات البحر كفاية   والشارت مش ناقص موجات اليوت وممكن يغرق  :Regular Smile:

----------


## سمير صيام

> تمام   تسلم  كلمة حق يا جماعة  استاذ سمير ده رجل من حديد  بيرد على كل واحد مننا  لا يكل ولا يمل  واللي بيعجبني فيه صفة مميزة   وهو انه عملي لا يحب التهاني والتبريكات والمجاملات  بصراحة الله يبارك له في صحته  وعياله  وماله  آمين

  

> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور  جدا جدا  
> والله يوفق انشاءالله دنيا واخره

  

> صدقت أخي .
> الله إيجازيه كل خير .

  

> استاذ  سمير الف شكر  منىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى  ومن كل اعضاء المنتدى         وكمان     من رئيسى فى الشغل اصله ابتدى يتابع وبا بيحبك موت

  

> يا مرحبا  انتا رئيسك في الشغل دا يطلع أكيد حاجة جامدة من ذوي المواكب  على كدا الاستاذ سمير براحته و  يكسر الاشارة زي مهو عاوز وميهموش حد من يوم ورايح

  

> طبعا طبعا سمير باشا برحته خالص خالص

 مشكورين ياشباب على المجاملات وانا صدقونى بحاول اتفادى هذه المجاملات 
خلينا نركز فى الشغل افضل ونشوف افضل الاوضاع لشغلنا ونركز عليه 
اما انت يا تيمو سلملى على المدير وقوله احبك الله الذى احببتنى فيه وخليه يزودك شوية فى المرتب  :012:

----------


## hussain2007

> اخوي  
> اعجبني المؤشر الذي تستخدمه في رسم نقاط اليوووت  اذا امكن ممكن نتسلفه منك   تحياتي

  
أخوي .. انت تامر امر  :Cloud9:  بس هذا مو مؤشر هذا كلهم شغل يدوي ... 
وهذا النقاط اليوت اللي محدده طبعا انا لسة تحت تعليم فيها وهذوله من كتاب نماذج الهارمونيك  
وهنا تقر تحلص الكتاب https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...E3%E6%E4%ED%DF

----------


## hussain2007

:Cloud9:  

> وعجبني أنا كمان  بس بعتقد موجات البحر كفاية   والشارت مش ناقص موجات اليوت وممكن يغرق

  
لوعندي انت تامر ... بس كل هذا شغل يدوي  :Cloud9:  سوري

----------


## Amer133

ايش الوضع ياجماعة؟

----------


## سمير صيام

اخوانى انا وضعت استفتاء على الطريقة منتظر اراءكم فيه

----------


## سمير صيام

> ايش الوضع ياجماعة؟

 ننتظر الاغلاق بعد خمس دقائق لنقيم الوضع

----------


## kanzsea

ما وضع الباوند دولار شراء ام بيع 
وما هى نقطة الدخول

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما وضع الباوند دولار شراء ام بيع 
> وما هى نقطة الدخول

 الباوند ين تحت الموفنج ولكن RSI  فوق الخمسين شخصيا سانتظر ساعة اخرى حتى اقرر فى الباوند ين 
الباوند دولار منبطق الشروط لكن ارى ننتظره اعلى قليلا للبيع لانه الان الفرق بينه وبين الموفنج حوالى 42 نقطة وقد يصعد يختبره ويضرب الاستوب ويهبط
فالافضل البيع من 2.0210 تقريبا

----------


## temo

الاستاذ سميررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  نخش على الفرصتين ولا ايه الوضع

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاستاذ سميررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  نخش على الفرصتين ولا ايه الوضع

 الانتظار قليلا كمان ساعة نشوف الوضع

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

السلام عليكم
لقد تم الاغلاق تحت الموفنج وفتحت شمعة جديدة 
وان شاء الله يكون الدخول الان
واذا حبيتو شويى امان ننتضر ان يصعد السعر قليلا 
انا شخصيا داخل الان 
لاني اطبق الاستراتجية حرفيا دون تحليلات جانبية
مثل ما اعمل في الباك تست اعمل على ديمو ومن ديمو الى حقيقي

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> لقد تم الاغلاق تحت الموفنج وفتحت شمعة جديدة 
> وان شاء الله يكون الدخول الان
> واذا حبيتو شويى امان ننتضر ان يصعد السعر قليلا 
> انا شخصيا داخل الان 
> لاني اطبق الاستراتجية حرفيا دون تحليلات جانبية
> مثل ما اعمل في الباك تست اعمل على ديمو ومن ديمو الى حقيقي

 انا متفق معاك يا مهدى لكن الافضل من فوق من وجهة نظرى عشان نقلل مسافة الاستوب لا اكثر

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

> انا متفق معاك يا مهدى لكن الافضل من فوق من وجهة نظرى عشان نقلل مسافة الاستوب لا اكثر

 ماشي يا عم
لكن سنفقد معنى الاتزام
وهذا الى حاب اركز عليه
وانت فاهمني يا حبيبي
نراقب ونرى مع انو السعر ناوي يصحح قليلا 
في المتابعة
محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

للافادة الاستفتاء فوق
وننتضر التصويت من الاحبة

----------


## سمير صيام

> ماشي يا عم
> لكن سنفقد معنى الاتزام
> وهذا الى حاب اركز عليه
> وانت فاهمني يا حبيبي
> نراقب ونرى مع انو السعر ناوي يصحح قليلا 
> في المتابعة
> محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

 ماهو الالتزام موجود وانا محافظ عليه لكن فرق الكسر للشمعة 42 نقطة كبير الى حد ما واحنا حطينا مبدا لو شمعة الكسر كبيرة ننتظر من اعلى قليلا للبيع على الاقل يكون بينى وبين الموفنج حدود 30 نقطة عشان يكون استوبى مناسب

----------


## سمير صيام

> للافادة الاستفتاء فوق
> وننتضر التصويت من الاحبة

 على فكرة انا خليت الاستفتاء بالاسماء لسبب مهم عشان اعرف مين اللى بيتابع واشوف اللى معترض ونشوف هل شارك باعتراضه واقتراحه قبل كده ولالا ولا هو مجرد اعتراض للاعتراض خلاص
بعدين الموضع شغل وطريقة متاجرة يا اخوانى يعنى الموضوع بعيد عن اى مجاملات نهائيا

----------


## temo

استاذ  سمير حاجة كدا بره الموضوع معلش انتا خبير ورايك يهمنى  اليورو فرانك كسر ترند صاعد  رايك سل ولا باى

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

> ماهو الالتزام موجود وانا محافظ عليه لكن فرق الكسر للشمعة 42 نقطة كبير الى حد ما واحنا حطينا مبدا لو شمعة الكسر كبيرة ننتظر من اعلى قليلا للبيع على الاقل يكون بينى وبين الموفنج حدود 30 نقطة عشان يكون استوبى مناسب

 اذا لماذا لا ندرجها في شروط الاستراتجية
لكي نمشي عليه
يعني مثلا نقول 
لو كسر السعر ومشى اكثر من ... ننتضر ان يرتد .... ثم ندخل
وبلا انت رئيك ايه يا عم

----------


## temo

يا استاذنا رايك كدا على السريع فى الفرنك يورو كسر ترند صاعد وانا دخلت سل

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ  سمير حاجة كدا بره الموضوع معلش انتا خبير ورايك يهمنى  اليورو فرانك كسر ترند صاعد  رايك سل ولا باى

 اليورو فرنك كسر ترند هابط وارتد من 61 فايبو وعليه دايفرجنس سلبى لذلك البيع من هنا خطر الافضل الاتى الشراء مع كسر 61 فايبو او البيع مع كسر الترند الصاعد  ممكن الشراء من هنا لكسر الترند والهبوط لاختباره لكن استوبك لابد ان يكون تحت الترند وهيكون بعيد كده

----------


## سمير صيام

> اذا لماذا لا ندرجها في شروط الاستراتجية
> لكي نمشي عليه
> يعني مثلا نقول 
> لو كسر السعر ومشى اكثر من ... ننتضر ان يرتد .... ثم ندخل
> وبلا انت رئيك ايه يا عم

 احنا فلناها كملاحظات قبل كده كذا مرة ونكررها حاضر فى المشاركة الاولى لتكون واضحة

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

> احنا فلناها كملاحظات قبل كده كذا مرة ونكررها حاضر فى المشاركة الاولى لتكون واضحة

 شكرا ياباشا
بيكون احسن لو تكون في المشاركة الاولى 
تصبحون على خير
محبتي لكم
والسلام عليكم

----------


## hussain2007

صراحها يا استاذ سمير عفني عن التقييم لاني انا لسه جديد معاكم ما جرت الطريقة كثير  
وانشاءالله اعطي راي قريب

----------


## نجاح

صراحة استراتيجة ممتازة  
ويعطيك الف عافية أخي سمير

----------


## temo

الف شكر يا استاذنا طيب نخش على الباوند دولار ولا نستنى لما يقرب السعر شوية عشان يمكن يختبر انا راى نخش ونتوكل على الله

----------


## نـزار محمد

الاخ سمير 
تم التصويت..
ايه اخبار المجنون ؟ هل نبيع ؟ وكذ الباوند دولار؟ 
تقبل ودي

----------


## سمير صيام

> صراحها يا استاذ سمير عفني عن التقييم لاني انا لسه جديد معاكم ما جرت الطريقة كثير  
> وانشاءالله اعطي راي قريب

 ولا يهمك ياغالى المهم اى وقت ننتظر رايك

----------


## سمير صيام

> صراحة استراتيجة ممتازة  
> ويعطيك الف عافية أخي سمير

 الله يعافيك اخى الكريم ومن زمان لم نراك فى المنتدى وكل عام وانت بخير

----------


## سمير صيام

> الف شكر يا استاذنا طيب نخش على الباوند دولار ولا نستنى لما يقرب السعر شوية عشان يمكن يختبر انا راى نخش ونتوكل على الله

  

> الاخ سمير 
> تم التصويت..
> ايه اخبار المجنون ؟ هل نبيع ؟ وكذ الباوند دولار؟ 
> تقبل ودي

 بالنسبة للباوند انا لم امنع الدخول فقط قلنا ناخده من نقطة اعلى او يكون فرق بينه وبين الموفنج حدود 30 نقطة يعنى البيع يكون من حدود 2.0200 - 2.0210 وهو وصل الى 2.0205   المجنون حسب الشروط الان بيع لان RSI  نزل عن 50 وان كان كناحية فنية عنده دعم على 231 وان شاء الله يكسرها

----------


## temo

> الف شكر يا استاذنا طيب نخش على الباوند دولار ولا نستنى لما يقرب السعر شوية عشان يمكن يختبر انا راى نخش ونتوكل على الله

 الصفقة ايه نظامها انا دخلت على الباوند من 92  والمجنون مستنى رايك

----------


## سمير صيام

> الصفقة ايه نظامها انا دخلت على الباوند من 92  والمجنون مستنى رايك

 صحصح معايا 
انا قلت ندخل فى المشاركة اللى فاتت يا غالى

----------


## temo

اسف يا استناذنا اصل الشيخ بتاع الجامع كان بيتكلم فىادارة راس المال فى الاسلام وشكيت تكون انتا ودا خلانى مشفتش المشاركة قلت اكيد لسه مروحتش  تحياتى يا استاذ الاساتيذ

----------


## temo

سؤال اخير يا استاذنا انا والله تعبك معايا انا عارف  هو المشكلة قلى عند المجنون هى حد القناة السفلى

----------


## سمير صيام

> سؤال اخير يا استاذنا انا والله تعبك معايا انا عارف  هو المشكلة قلى عند المجنون هى حد القناة السفلى

 معلش لسه شايفها الان افتكرت انك مكتبتش حاجة جديدة
المجنون مشكلته الترند الصاعد فى طريق الهبوط وكذلك الباوند طرف القناة الصاعد

----------


## عادل22

صباح الخير  للجميع
بالنسبة  للمجنون أرى  الانتظار قليلا و هناك أحتمال  شراء فى الطريق  لان الترند صاعد و الشمعة الحالية ممكن تكون  شمعة الكسر للموفنج و نحن فى المراقبة 
موفقين  يارب

----------


## عادل22

هية حركة الباوند مش  طبيعية ليه أمس  و اليوم 
لو تبس  على شارت الساعة  تلقى شمعة  طالعة  و أخرى  نازلة  و  كلها  شمعات ليموزين
كدى الوضع  ميطمنش

----------


## I am Mohammad

سمير باشا  على حسب ما قرأت كان المفروض الدخول مع شمعة 6 صباحا عند 232.13 لما كنت انا نايم  السعر الان 232  هل يصلح للدخول بيعا؟  أم ترى أن تذبذب السوق مسيطر حاليا قبل أخبار أمريكا ؟والأفضل انتظارها  همسة:أعتقد الباشا نايم  .. الله يكون في عونه بصراحه

----------


## سمير صيام

> صباح الخير  للجميع
> بالنسبة  للمجنون أرى  الانتظار قليلا و هناك أحتمال  شراء فى الطريق  لان الترند صاعد و الشمعة الحالية ممكن تكون  شمعة الكسر للموفنج و نحن فى المراقبة 
> موفقين  يارب

  

> هية حركة الباوند مش  طبيعية ليه أمس  و اليوم 
> لو تبس  على شارت الساعة  تلقى شمعة  طالعة  و أخرى  نازلة  و  كلها  شمعات ليموزين
> كدى الوضع  ميطمنش

  

> سمير باشا  على حسب ما قرأت كان المفروض الدخول مع شمعة 6 صباحا عند 232.13 لما كنت انا نايم  السعر الان 232  هل يصلح للدخول بيعا؟  أم ترى أن تذبذب السوق مسيطر حاليا قبل أخبار أمريكا ؟والأفضل انتظارها  همسة:أعتقد الباشا نايم  .. الله يكون في عونه بصراحه

 الوضع قلق بالنسبة للباوند عموما 
عموما من لم يدخل المجنون ينتظر لكن الباوند مافيش مشكلة كسبانة الحمد الله وحققت الهدف الاول كمان

----------


## sourour

ماشاء الله الباوند حقق الهدف لكني كنت نايم علي العموم خيرها في غيرها 
استاذ سمير: هل نطبق الاستراتيجية علي بقية الازواج ام نكتفي بالمجنون و الباوند؟؟ 
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## yafrahnet

> اليورو فرنك كسر ترند هابط وارتد من 61 فايبو وعليه دايفرجنس سلبى لذلك البيع من هنا خطر الافضل الاتى الشراء مع كسر 61 فايبو او البيع مع كسر الترند الصاعد  ممكن الشراء من هنا لكسر الترند والهبوط لاختباره لكن استوبك لابد ان يكون تحت الترند وهيكون بعيد كده

 سلام الله عليكم 
أخي سمير أنا لاحظت في الشارت المرفق أنك استعملت الماكد ذو خطين .وفي المتاتريدر الذي أحلل فيه لا أتوفر عليه ممكن ترفقه لي أنا في أمس حاجة له. :Hands:

----------


## سمير صيام

> سلام الله عليكم 
> أخي سمير أنا لاحظت في الشارت المرفق أنك استعملت الماكد ذو خطين .وفي المتاتريدر الذي أحلل فيه لا أتوفر عليه ممكن ترفقه لي أنا في أمس حاجة له.

 اتفضل

----------


## yafrahnet

شكرا جزيلا لك على المؤشر

----------


## faissal

اخي سمير شوف موفينج 200 مع المجنون على الديلي والاحترام له في اخر عدة ايام

----------


## Amer133

ماهو الوضع بعد الأخبار؟

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

الهدف الاول تحقق
ونتابع ان شاء الله
مبروك للجميع
محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## faissal

على الديلي نتابع اغلاق اليوم اي اغلاق فوق
ال 2.0150 يبقى ايجابي للباوند صعود
اي اغلاق اسفل هذا السعر يبقى سلبي اي بيع 
والشارت معاكم لايف
الهدف والله اعلم يبقى وقتها موفينج 200

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير شوف موفينج 200 مع المجنون على الديلي والاحترام له في اخر عدة ايام

 هلا فيصل
اغلب العملات تحترم على الدايلى موفنج 200 لكن فى المجنون بالذات استوبه هيكون كبير ولا احد يتحمله لانه لن يقل عن 500 نقطة وانت عارف لازم تنتظر اغلاق شمعة الدايلى

----------


## yafrahnet

هل من فرصة على الباوند والمجنون للدخول الأن

----------


## سمير صيام

> على الديلي نتابع اغلاق اليوم اي اغلاق فوق
> ال 2.0150 يبقى ايجابي للباوند صعود
> اي اغلاق اسفل هذا السعر يبقى سلبي اي بيع 
> والشارت معاكم لايف
> الهدف والله اعلم يبقى وقتها موفينج 200

 اكيد اى اغلاق سلبى للباوند سيؤدى به الى 1.9800 مرة اخرى

----------


## faissal

مارايكم ياجماعه للمجنون واغلاق اسبوعي اسفل موفينج 55
يبقى الهدف ان شاء الله ليميت الى موفينج 200

----------


## faissal

> هلا فيصل  اغلب العملات تحترم على الدايلى موفنج 200 لكن فى المجنون بالذات استوبه هيكون كبير ولا احد يتحمله لانه لن يقل عن 500 نقطة وانت عارف لازم تنتظر اغلاق شمعة الدايلى

 معاك فيها اخي سمير

----------


## سمير صيام

> مارايكم ياجماعه للمجنون واغلاق اسبوعي اسفل موفينج 55
> يبقى الهدف ان شاء الله ليميت الى موفينج 200

 ان شاء الله فنيا لو استمر الوضع كده لاخر اليوم انه هيكون هبوط للمجنون فى الايام القادمة ان شاء الله

----------


## I am Mohammad

اذن الافضل الابتعاد عن المجنون اليوم وانتظاره الاسبوع القادم؟

----------


## yafrahnet

استودعكم الله واتمنى لكم نهاية أسبوع جميلة وإلى اللقاء

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

الهدف الثاني تحقق يا جماعة
عطلة سعيدة يا شباب
محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> استودعكم الله واتمنى لكم نهاية أسبوع جميلة وإلى اللقاء

  

> الهدف الثاني تحقق يا جماعة
> عطلة سعيدة يا شباب
> محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

 مبروك على الربح وعطلة سعيدة ان شاء الله

----------


## Naceredine

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تقبل الله منا و منكم الصلاة و الصيام و القيام وصالح الاعمال استاد سمير اولا اقدم لكم شكري على هدا الموضوع  قرات الموضوع سطحيا من قبل و اود التجربة  وصلت الى الصفحة السادسة اين طرح الاستاد بوحة فكرة الفلترة بموفينج40  و مع شيئ من الكسل  :Yawn: لا يمكنني قراءة اكثر من 100 صفحة  اود ان اسالك ما هي شروط الدخول هل هي كما طرحت في اول صفحة ام هناك تعديل جزاكم الله عنا بالف خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تقبل الله منا و منكم الصلاة و الصيام و القيام وصالح الاعمال استاد سمير اولا اقدم لكم شكري على هدا الموضوع  قرات الموضوع سطحيا من قبل و اود التجربة  وصلت الى الصفحة السادسة اين طرح الاستاد بوحة فكرة الفلترة بموفينج40  و مع شيئ من الكسل لا يمكنني قراءة اكثر من 100 صفحة  اود ان اسالك ما هي شروط الدخول هل هي كما طرحت في اول صفحة ام هناك تعديل جزاكم الله عنا بالف خير

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
كل عام وانت بخير
بالنسبة للطريقة المعتمدة هى التى فى اول صفحة ان شاء الله ويمكنك متابعة الفرص معنا بدءا من الاسبوع القادم

----------


## Naceredine

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  كل عام وانت بخير بالنسبة للطريقة المعتمدة هى التى فى اول صفحة ان شاء الله ويمكنك متابعة الفرص معنا بدءا من الاسبوع القادم

 بارك الله فيك استاد سمير

----------


## سمير صيام

ماشاء الله نتائج الاستفتاء ممتازة 
وهناك استفتاء وحيد ضد الباوند ين للطريقة للاخ عادل رضا 
نتمنى ان يقولنا وجهة نظره وان شاء الله تكون الفايدة للجميع

----------


## rosebox

كل سنه و انتو طيبين  أنا لاحظت أن موفينج 55 على الباوند  النص ساعه برضه نتايجه حلوه جدا  بس بستوب 20  و متحرك كل 10 نقط  و نفس الشروط بتاعه الار اس اى   مشكلتها انها محتاجه متابعه لصيقه على الشاشه  أيه رأيكم؟

----------


## Naceredine

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  بالنسبة للطريقة المعتمدة هى التى فى اول صفحة ان شاء الله

 استاد سمير هل الاعدادات نفسها لباقي الازواج

----------


## سمير صيام

> كل سنه و انتو طيبين  أنا لاحظت أن موفينج 55 على الباوند  النص ساعه برضه نتايجه حلوه جدا  بس بستوب 20  و متحرك كل 10 نقط  و نفس الشروط بتاعه الار اس اى   مشكلتها انها محتاجه متابعه لصيقه على الشاشه  أيه رأيكم؟

 اهلا اختى الكريمة كل سنة وانت طيبة 
بالنسبة للطريقة على النص فاخونا مهدى قال ايضا على الربع ساعة لكن لم يوضح على اى عملة 
عموما نتابعها الاسبوع القادم على النص ساعة ونرى نتائجها ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاد سمير هل الاعدادات نفسها لباقي الازواج[/center]

 حتى الان باوند دولار وباوند ين فقط

----------


## Alshourbagy

أخي سمير...السلام عليكم..سلي صيامك معايا شويه. :Nono: ...لدي استفسارات فنيه.
-- في حالة أن شمعة الكسر طويله نسبيا (ليس شرط ان تكون شمعةليموزين) أين ندخل؟ هل ندخل مع سعر افتتاح الشمعه الجديده بصرف النظرعن بعد سعر اغلاق شمعة الكسر عن خط الموفينج أم ننتظر قليلا وندخل من سعر قريب من خط الموفينج؟ وفي هذه الحاله علي بعد كم نقطه تقريبا من خط الموفينج يفضل الدخول؟
-- هل الرد ينطبق علي الباوند و المجنون؟
-- في حالة ارتداد السعر من خبرتك في هذا المجال , هل ننتظر ضرب الوقف أم من الممكن في بعض الأحيان وجود اشارة ما تعطينا انطباع بأن الخروج الأن أفضل من انتظار ضرب الوقف؟
-- هل يعطي المجنون نفس النتائج علي شارت الساعه؟

----------


## rosebox

أنا متشكره على سرعه الرد و على عرضك بالتجربه  و متفائله جدا جدا

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير...السلام عليكم..سلي صيامك معايا شويه....لدي استفسارات فنيه.
> -- في حالة أن شمعة الكسر طويله نسبيا (ليس شرط ان تكون شمعةليموزين) أين ندخل؟ هل ندخل مع سعر افتتاح الشمعه الجديده بصرف النظرعن بعد سعر اغلاق شمعة الكسر عن خط الموفينج أم ننتظر قليلا وندخل من سعر قريب من خط الموفينج؟ وفي هذه الحاله علي بعد كم نقطه تقريبا من خط الموفينج يفضل الدخول؟
> -- هل الرد ينطبق علي الباوند و المجنون؟
> -- في حالة ارتداد السعر من خبرتك في هذا المجال , هل ننتظر ضرب الوقف أم من الممكن في بعض الأحيان وجود اشارة ما تعطينا انطباع بأن الخروج الأن أفضل من انتظار ضرب الوقف؟
> -- هل يعطي المجنون نفس النتائج علي شارت الساعه؟

 هلا اخى الشوربجى
بالنسبة لشمعة الليموزين
لو دخلت من الشمعة التالية انت معرض لضرب الاستوب لانه 60 نقطة والمسافة مثلا بين افتتاح الشمعة والموفنج مثلا 80
طيب لو السعر طلع اختبر الموفنج وهبط مذا ا سينتج سيضرب الاستوب ويذهب يحقق الهدف
هذا لا نريده لكن بما اننا الاستوب 60 يبقى دخولنا فى حدود 30 نقطة من الموفنج يبقى ننتظر السعر اعلى قليلا وندخل بيع بحيث لو اختبر الموفنج وكمل مسرة الهبوط لا يضرب الاستوب
طبعا الكلام على اى عملة عموما واى طريقة وليس طريقتنا خاصة  
طبعا لو هناك شمعة قوية احتمالات ان تضرب الاستوب قائمة لكن واسالنى عن لكن
فى يوم من الايام من سالف الزمان كنت محلل النيوزلندى ومحدد الدخول والاستوب ويومها اتناقشت فى الفرصة مع حبيبى محمد اسماعيل واؤيدها وتانى يوم دكتورنا حسن السيد فى منتدى اخر نزلها يعنى تقدر تقول ان الكل متفق عليها
ودخلت الفرصة وفؤجئت يومها ان هناك خبر الفايدة النيوزلندية ولم اكن اعرف لكن كنت دخلت الفرصة فقلت انا ونصيبى المهم بعد الاخبار بحدود الربع ساعة النتيجة +30 فقلت الحمد الله الصفقة فى الطريق للهدف تركت الجهاز ربع ساعة ورجعت لاقيتها -30 وباقى على الاستوب 10 نقط
احساسى وقتها انه خلاص ضرب الاستوب قادم قادم فقلت اقفلها واوفر 10 نقط 
تخيل ان النقطة التى اغلقت عندها هى اعلى سعر وصله يومها ونزل حقق الهدف عند كل من دخلها الا عندى لانى تسرعت واغلقتها بيدى 
دوشتك معايا 
هذا درس لا يغرك شكل الشمعة وهو نفسه ما كنا نقوله من يومين ننتظر اغلاق الشمعة لانه شكلها ممكن تطلع ليموزين وفى الاخر بيرجع السعر 
راى مادام هناك استوب وهدف اتركها وانت ونصيبك واقتنع بذلك 
بالنسبة للمجنون على الساعة نتائجه حلوة وقت الترند واشارات خطا اوقات التذبذب لكن الاربع ساعات مريح فى الحالتين

----------


## yafrahnet

سلام الله عليكم 
أسبوع جديد مليء بالخير.

----------


## Vito

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  إن شاء الله مليء بالخير للجميع

----------


## Alshourbagy

> هلا اخى الشوربجى
> بالنسبة لشمعة الليموزين
> لو دخلت من الشمعة التالية انت معرض لضرب الاستوب لانه 60 نقطة والمسافة مثلا بين افتتاح الشمعة والموفنج مثلا 80
> طيب لو السعر طلع اختبر الموفنج وهبط مذا ا سينتج سيضرب الاستوب ويذهب يحقق الهدف
> هذا لا نريده لكن بما اننا الاستوب 60 يبقى دخولنا فى حدود 30 نقطة من الموفنج يبقى ننتظر السعر اعلى قليلا وندخل بيع بحيث لو اختبر الموفنج وكمل مسرة الهبوط لا يضرب الاستوب
> طبعا الكلام على اى عملة عموما واى طريقة وليس طريقتنا خاصة  
> طبعا لو هناك شمعة قوية احتمالات ان تضرب الاستوب قائمة لكن واسالنى عن لكن
> فى يوم من الايام من سالف الزمان كنت محلل النيوزلندى ومحدد الدخول والاستوب ويومها اتناقشت فى الفرصة مع حبيبى محمد اسماعيل واؤيدها وتانى يوم دكتورنا حسن السيد فى منتدى اخر نزلها يعنى تقدر تقول ان الكل متفق عليها
> ودخلت الفرصة وفؤجئت يومها ان هناك خبر الفايدة النيوزلندية ولم اكن اعرف لكن كنت دخلت الفرصة فقلت انا ونصيبى المهم بعد الاخبار بحدود الربع ساعة النتيجة +30 فقلت الحمد الله الصفقة فى الطريق للهدف تركت الجهاز ربع ساعة ورجعت لاقيتها -30 وباقى على الاستوب 10 نقط
> ...

 أخي سمير..بارك الله فيك...اللي حصل معاك ده حصل معايا أكتر من مره...أري السعر قريب جدا من الستوب فأخرج لتوفير بعض النقاط ثم يرتد السعر بعد ذلك...ويبدأ الندم  :Wub: ....فعلا ما دام هناك استوب وهدف فيجب ترك الصفقة لاحدي النهايتين.

----------


## Naceredine

لسلام عليكم استاد سمير للتعليم هل الفرصة المبينة على المجنون صحيحة?

----------


## سمير صيام

> لسلام عليكم استاد سمير للتعليم هل الفرصة المبينة على المجنون صحيحة?

 صحيحة ان شاء الله مع ان شكل الموفنج مش مضبوط زى عندى لكن الدخول 231.87 الهدف 300 وممكن اكتر 
الاستوب 100

----------


## Naceredine

> صحيحة ان شاء الله مع ان شكل الموفنج مش مضبوط زى عندى لكن الدخول 231.87 الهدف 300 وممكن اكتر  الاستوب 100

 استخدمت موفينج 50 ema
ُمثل ما هو منصوص في الصفحة الاولى و الا فيه خطا استاد سمير

----------


## سمير صيام

> استخدمت موفينج 50 ema
> ُمثل ما هو منصوص في الصفحة الاولى و الا فيه خطا استاد سمير

 الموفنج للمجنون مضبوط 50 لكن بازاحة 25

----------


## Naceredine

> الموفنج للمجنون مضبوط 50 لكن بازاحة 25

 تمت الازاحة  مشكور استادنا

----------


## سمير صيام

> تمت الازاحة  مشكور استادنا 
>  [/center]

 تمام بس الهدف مفتوح مش 229.37 زى الصورة المفروض اننا بندخل بيع والهدف كل 100 نقطة نحرك الاستوب زيهم
لانه احيانا المجنون يتحرك 700-800 نقطة لن نستفيد الا ب 300 وهو الهدف سابقا 
فالافضل هو ملاحقته بالاستوب

----------


## faissal

> على الديلي نتابع اغلاق اليوم اي اغلاق فوق
> ال 2.0150 يبقى ايجابي للباوند صعود
> اي اغلاق اسفل هذا السعر يبقى سلبي اي بيع 
> والشارت معاكم لايف
> الهدف والله اعلم يبقى وقتها موفينج 200

   

> اكيد اى اغلاق سلبى للباوند سيؤدى به الى 1.9800 مرة اخرى

  
اخي سمير اصبح يمكن الهدف واضح تقريبا الى موفينج 200 والله اعلم على فريم الديلي
خاصة انه السعر ماشي حسب السيناريو 
اغلاق الاسبوع الماضي وافتتاح شمعه جديده تحت الموفينج 55

----------


## faissal

> مارايكم ياجماعه للمجنون واغلاق اسبوعي اسفل موفينج 55
> يبقى الهدف ان شاء الله ليميت الى موفينج 200

   

> ان شاء الله فنيا لو استمر الوضع كده لاخر اليوم انه هيكون هبوط للمجنون فى الايام القادمة ان شاء الله

  
المجنون ماشي ايضا تمام الى الان 
اغلاق اسبوعي اسفل موفينج55
وافتتاح شمعه اسبوع جديده اسفله ايضا 
وهبوط رائع الى الان

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير اصبح يمكن الهدف واضح تقريبا الى موفينج 200 والله اعلم على فريم الديلي
> خاصة انه السعر ماشي حسب السيناريو 
> اغلاق الاسبوع الماضي وافتتاح شمعه جديده تحت الموفينج 55

 غالبا هيحصل كد يا فيصل لكن لاتنسى خبر الفايدة بكره وممكن لو تم التخفيض نص نقطة يطير الباوند لفوق مرة اخرى وهذا ما اتوقعه

----------


## Vito

أخي سمير  لم أكن متابعاً معكم اليوم، هل يصح الدخول الآن بيع على المجنون أم أن الموقف أصبح خطراً؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير  لم أكن متابعاً معكم اليوم، هل يصح الدخول الآن بيع على المجنون أم أن الموقف أصبح خطراً؟

 على حسب الطريقة انتظر فرصة قادمة
اما فنيا فهو عنده دعم حاليا عند 228.77 ولا بيع الا اذا كسره 
مع التوقع فى حالة الخفض غدا للفايدة انه المجنون سيطير لفوق مع الاسهم الامريكية خصوصا لو كان الخفض نصف نقطة

----------


## Vito

طيب أخي سمير عندما يوجد لدينا دعم أو مقاومة معينة متى نقول إن السعر قد كسرها فعلاً؟ هل تكفي شمعة واحدة مثلاً على شارت الساعة لتأكيد الكسر أو أنه يوجد عدد معين من النقاط بعد الدعم أو المقاومة لو تخطاها يكون قد تحقق الكسر؟ أنا عارف أني تعبتك بأسألتي بس منكم نستفيد ! ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب أخي سمير عندما يوجد لدينا دعم أو مقاومة معينة متى نقول إن السعر قد كسرها فعلاً؟ هل تكفي شمعة واحدة مثلاً على شارت الساعة لتأكيد الكسر أو أنه يوجد عدد معين من النقاط بعد الدعم أو المقاومة لو تخطاها يكون قد تحقق الكسر؟ أنا عارف أني تعبتك بأسألتي بس منكم نستفيد ! ولك جزيل الشكر

 معلش على تاخر الجواب عشان صلاة التراويح
بالنسبة للكسر يكون باغلاق الشمعة على الفريم اللى فيه المقاومة او الدعم

----------


## faissal

> على حسب الطريقة انتظر فرصة قادمة  اما فنيا فهو عنده دعم حاليا عند 228.77 ولا بيع الا اذا كسره  مع التوقع فى حالة الخفض غدا للفايدة انه المجنون سيطير لفوق مع الاسهم الامريكية خصوصا لو كان الخفض نصف نقطة

  
الدعم ده رد السعر تقريبا 100 نقطه 
شكله راح يعود معه والله اعلم
كثر الدق بيفك اللحام  :Drive1:

----------


## نـزار محمد

السلام عليكم 
الساعة كم سوف يتم الاعلان عن الفائدة الامريكية؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> الساعة كم سوف يتم الاعلان عن الفائدة الامريكية؟

 ان شاء الله بكره الساعة 9.15 بتوقيت السعودية

----------


## نـزار محمد

> ان شاء الله بكره الساعة 9.15 بتوقيت السعودية

 شكرا اخي...، 9:15 مساءا..أليس كذلك؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا اخي...، 9:15 مساءا..أليس كذلك؟

 ايوه ان شاء الله

----------


## ابووخالد

> على حسب الطريقة انتظر فرصة قادمة  اما فنيا فهو عنده دعم حاليا عند 228.77 ولا بيع الا اذا كسره  مع التوقع فى حالة الخفض غدا للفايدة انه المجنون سيطير لفوق مع الاسهم الامريكية خصوصا لو كان الخفض نصف نقطة

 اخي سمير 
لو تم كسر الدعم المذكور .. أين سيكون الهدف التالي ؟ بإذن الله 
وجزيت خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير 
> لو تم كسر الدعم المذكور .. أين سيكون الهدف التالي ؟ بإذن الله 
> وجزيت خير

 اول عقبة فى الطريق هى 227.55 وبعدها 219 ان شاء الله

----------


## ابووخالد

> اول عقبة فى الطريق هى 227.55 وبعدها 219 ان شاء الله

 ياساتر يارب    219 ؟؟؟ 
انا يكفيني منه  225 وكثر خيرك وخيره 
والباقي هدية للوطن العربي 
وكل عام والجميع بخير

----------


## rosebox

اليوم كان فيه فرصه على الباوند شارت النص ساعه هى كانت المفروض شراء على حسب الار اس اى و عمل جاب غريبه شويه كده لو كنت أخدت بيع ساعتها بستوب 20 كان اتضرب لأنه طلع 22 نقطه فوق الموفنج بالضبط كده يبقى الستوب بالنسبه لفريم النص ساعه محتاج نظر طبعا هو الترند هابط  دلوقتى يبقى كده منطقى اللى حصل دلوقتى صح؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> اليوم كان فيه فرصه على الباوند شارت النص ساعه هى كانت المفروض شراء على حسب الار اس اى و عمل جاب غريبه شويه كده لو كنت أخدت بيع ساعتها بستوب 20 كان اتضرب لأنه طلع 22 نقطه فوق الموفنج بالضبط كده يبقى الستوب بالنسبه لفريم النص ساعه محتاج نظر طبعا هو الترند هابط  دلوقتى يبقى كده منطقى اللى حصل دلوقتى صح؟

 اهلا اختى الكريمة بالنسبة للفرصة لا تنفع بيع ايضا لان rsi  فوق مستوى 50  طبعا الاستوب على النص ساعة يتم دراسته للتاكد منه

----------


## yafrahnet

سلام الله عليك اخي سمير 
هل تظن أن ألإعلان عن خفض الفائدة الأمريكية سيساهم في ارتفاع المجنون .مما سيجعل السعر يلامس الموفينج وتكون هناك فرصة .

----------


## سمير صيام

> سلام الله عليك اخي سمير 
> هل تظن أن ألإعلان عن خفض الفائدة الأمريكية سيساهم في ارتفاع المجنون .مما سيجعل السعر يلامس الموفينج وتكون هناك فرصة .

 ممكن كتوقع ايوه ولاتنسى ان الخبر مستوعب عموما هننتظر اغلاق شمعة اليوم الساعة 12 بتوقيت السعودية اذا كانت هناك فرصة او حتى قبلها لو كان هناك صعود

----------


## mu7amd

فرصة على الاسترالي دولار للتجربة على الديمو نتظر اشاراة ار اس اي

----------


## سمير صيام

> فرصة على الاسترالي دولار للتجربة على الديمو نتظر اشاراة ار اس اي

  
بصراحة الاسترالى مجربتهوش بس شايف الباوند افضل منه هو والمجنون ودول كافيين على الاقل حاليا

----------


## [email protected]

اليست هذه فرصه صحيحه على المجنون  :013:

----------


## Alshourbagy

ننتظر اغلاق شمعة الأربع ساعات الحاليه لنري الوضع للمجنون...سؤال يا أبا عبد الرحمن...هل تم تجريب المجنون علي فريمات أصغر من ال4 ساعات؟

----------


## [email protected]

> اليست هذه فرصه   صحيحه على المجنون

 اعتذر عن الخطأ  اعدادات الموفينج لدي خطأ  :Thmbdn:

----------


## hussain2007

ياشباب الباوند مع دولار ضرب الموفينج و رجع .. هل تتوقعو فرصة انه ناخذه لمه يرتد مره ثانية  :Thumb: .. او انتظر لين اغلاق شمعه ونشوف شنو يصير  :Ohmy:

----------


## sourour

المجنون اكتملت شروطه لكن للاسف بشمعة صاروخ (2 ليموزين)

----------


## سمير صيام

> ننتظر اغلاق شمعة الأربع ساعات الحاليه لنري الوضع للمجنون...سؤال يا أبا عبد الرحمن...هل تم تجريب المجنون علي فريمات أصغر من ال4 ساعات؟

  

> المجنون اكتملت شروطه لكن للاسف بشمعة صاروخ (2 ليموزين)

 المجنون هنصبر عليه يصحح شوية عشان نعرف ندخل عليه ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> ياشباب الباوند مع دولار ضرب الموفينج و رجع .. هل تتوقعو فرصة انه ناخذه لمه يرتد مره ثانية .. او انتظر لين اغلاق شمعه ونشوف شنو يصير

 الباوند هننتظر اختراقه ان شاء الله

----------


## rosebox

> اهلا اختى الكريمة  بالنسبة للفرصة لا تنفع بيع ايضا لان rsi فوق مستوى 50  طبعا الاستوب على النص ساعة يتم دراسته للتاكد منه

 صحيح أخى الكريم الفكره الاساسيه  من فريم النص ساعه بالنسبه لى خلق نقاط دخول كتير و مكسب على الاقل 10 نقط  طبعا معك حق فى ان rsi كان فوق 50  :Thumb:   بس برضه بعد اللى حصل انهارده موضوع ان الواحد يعمل ستوب قليل قوى كده بتضيع نقاط كتير

----------


## ابووخالد

ابوعبدالرحمن 
أسعد الله مسائك 
نحن نلجأ لك بعد الله عند الشدائد 
الدولار ين.........ماهي نظرتك له؟ بعد خفض الفائدة بنصف نقطة 
أتمنى طرح وجهة نظرك الثاقبة كما عودتنا 
وتحياتي لك

----------


## سمير صيام

> ابوعبدالرحمن 
> أسعد الله مسائك 
> نحن نلجأ لك بعد الله عند الشدائد 
> الدولار ين.........ماهي نظرتك له؟ بعد خفض الفائدة بنصف نقطة 
> أتمنى طرح وجهة نظرك الثاقبة كما عودتنا 
> وتحياتي لك

 116.30 بالنسبة له مقاومة حاليا مهمة واعتقد ممكن منها يرتد شوية

----------


## ماجد كو

هناك شمعة كسر للموفينج طويله للمجنون والباوند يلامس الموفينج 50 كيف الراي يتم الدخول ولا لا عند الاختبار

----------


## سمير صيام

> هناك شمعة كسر للموفينج طويله للمجنون والباوند يلامس الموفينج 50 كيف الراي يتم الدخول ولا لا عند الاختبار

 الباوند لسه
المجنون ننتظر التصحيح عشان نعرف ندخله

----------


## Alshourbagy

أخي سمير ما رأيك في شمهة الباوند؟....لقد أغلقت تحت الموفينج ب 3 نقاط فقط....

----------


## نديم الذكريات

المجنون لديه مقاومة قوية وقد أختبرها عدة مرات ولم يتمكن من كسرها على اليومي   وأنا أظم صوتي لصوت الأخ سمير   في أن هذا الزوج ربما يصحح بعض الشيء قبل أن يختبرها   إليكم الشارت

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير ما رأيك في شمهة الباوند؟....لقد أغلقت تحت الموفينج ب 3 نقاط فقط....

 ملتزمين لما يكسر ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> المجنون لديه مقاومة قوية وقد أختبرها عدة مرات ولم يتمكن من كسرها على اليومي   وأنا أظم صوتي لصوت الأخ سمير   في أن هذا الزوج ربما يصحح بعض الشيء قبل أن يختبرها   إليكم الشارت

 ممتاز يا نديم هو كده ان شاء الله

----------


## نديم الذكريات

هو المجنون على كل حال ما راح يجن جنانه إلا بعد ما تغلق شمعة الأربع   ساعات للباود فوق الموفنج   بالنسبة لي أخذت المجنون بيع عند سعر 233.55  ملاحظة : الباوند لديه مقاومة أسبوعية عند 2.0120 وقد فتحة شمعة الأربع ساعات فوق المقاومة

----------


## سمير صيام

> هو المجنون على كل حال ما راح يجن جنانه إلا بعد ما تغلق شمعة الأربع   ساعات للباود فوق الموفنج   بالنسبة لي أخذت المجنون بيع عند سعر 233.55

 بس خليك على حذر هو ايليوتيا توقعوا نزوله بس اعتقد بعد اخبار النهاردة اتوقع الصعودعموما هو مفتاح الصعود كسر 235.5

----------


## mu7amd

> بصراحة الاسترالى مجربتهوش بس شايف الباوند افضل منه هو والمجنون ودول كافيين على الاقل حاليا

 من تجربتي الضئيلة ان الاسترالي ماشي مع الجنيه في خط واحد وهذه نتجية دوخلي

----------


## yafrahnet

> بس خليك على حذر هو ايليوتيا توقعوا نزوله بس اعتقد بعد اخبار النهاردة اتوقع الصعودعموما هو مفتاح الصعود كسر 235.5

  سلام الله عليكم 
أخي سمير وبالنسبة لنا بما أننا  ملتزمين بالطريقة .يعني ننتظر لاندخل بيع ولا شرا إلا عند تحقق الشروط صح؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> من تجربتي الضئيلة ان الاسترالي ماشي مع الجنيه في خط واحد وهذه نتجية دوخلي

 كويس انه ماشى معاه وملتزم بيه
نختبره ونشوف ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> سلام الله عليكم 
> أخي سمير وبالنسبة لنا بما أننا  ملتزمين بالطريقة .يعني ننتظر لاندخل بيع ولا شرا إلا عند تحقق الشروط صح؟

 ملتزمين طبعا

----------


## I am Mohammad

سمير باشا ...  لقد صحح المجنون  150 نقطة من 234.27 الى  232.76  هل هي كافية ؟ وهل الشراء آمن ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> سمير باشا ...  لقد صحح المجنون  150 نقطة من 234.27 الى  232.76  هل هي كافية ؟ وهل الشراء آمن ؟

 الموفنج عند 231.85 والمفترض الاستوب تحته يبقى دخولنا المفضل  من حدود 232.35 او اقل

----------


## hussain2007

:Thumb:  

> الموفنج عند 231.85 والمفترض الاستوب تحته  يبقى دخولنا المفضل من حدود 232.35 او اقل

  
حلوو الكلام .. انا عندي دعم في فريم 4h and daily 
عند 232.54  
فا شنو ريكم انتو عند هذي منطقة يكون حلو  :Thumb:  او  :Thmbdn:  
وهذي شارات تفضلو وعطونا رايكم  :Clap:

----------


## Alshourbagy

شمعة الأربع ساعات الحالية للباوند اخترقت الموفينج...ننتظر الاغلاق فوقه...ويارب ما تكون شمعة طويله :Compress:

----------


## سمير صيام

> شمعة الأربع ساعات الحالية للباوند اخترقت الموفينج...ننتظر الاغلاق فوقه...ويارب ما تكون شمعة طويله

 ان شاء الله عنده 61 فايبو عند 2.0180 اعتقد هترده شوية وربنا يكرم

----------


## egypt0

هل يتم لدخول الان على الباوند دولاربيع من 2.0053 وهدف 1.9993 خصوصا بعد اقفال شمعه الاربع ساعات تحت الموفنج وموشر ال ار اس اى تحت ال 50
؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل يتم لدخول الان على الباوند دولاربيع من 2.0053 وهدف 1.9993 خصوصا بعد اقفال شمعه الاربع ساعات تحت الموفنج وموشر ال ار اس اى تحت ال 50
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟

 انا انتظر الصعود افضل لانه هو ده المتوقع والنزول فقط لاخبار الفايدة

----------


## أبو نورة

اخ سمير هل توقعك هو البيع مع الصعود يعني ممكن نبيع لما يوصل تقريبا 2.0130 -2.0170

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخ سمير هل توقعك هو البيع مع الصعود يعني ممكن نبيع لما يوصل تقريبا 2.0130 -2.0170

 التوقع هو صعود عموما خصوصا بعد خفض فايدة الدولار امس وحتى ايليوتيا صعود

----------


## أبو نورة

ما سبب النزول القوي خلال النصف ساعة الماضية والى متى انا عندي عقد شراء من 2.0040

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما سبب النزول القوي خلال النصف ساعة الماضية والى متى انا عندي عقد شراء من 2.0040

 السبب هو تثبيت الفايدة على الباوند
اتوقع الارتداد من 1.9990

----------


## أبو نورة

جزاك الله خير ابا عبدالرحمن انا حطيت استوب عند 1.9965 
بالله ايش تشوف للكندي استاذنا

----------


## سمير صيام

> جزاك الله خير ابا عبدالرحمن انا حطيت استوب عند 1.9965 
> بالله ايش تشوف للكندي استاذنا

 انت عارف مشاكل النفط اعتقد انه نزول ان شاء الله لكن حاليا لو تجاوز 1.0146 سيذهب الى 1.0200 ان شاء الله

----------


## matrix

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ الكريم سمير جزاك الله كل خير واعانك وسدد خطاك.
عندى سؤال اخى الكريم وهو مارايك بالنسبه للباوند دولار هل يصلح الان للشراء حيث انك ذكرت انه سيرتد من النقطه 1.9990؟
وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الاخ الكريم سمير جزاك الله كل خير واعانك وسدد خطاك.
> عندى سؤال اخى الكريم وهو مارايك بالنسبه للباوند دولار هل يصلح الان للشراء حيث انك ذكرت انه سيرتد من النقطه 1.9990؟
> وجزاك الله كل خير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ايلوتيا مع اى انعكاس لفوق ان شاء الله ندخل

----------


## matrix

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  ايلوتيا مع اى انعكاس لفوق ان شاء الله ندخل

 شكرا اخى الكريم على ردك السريع 
لكن مامعنى عبارة"مع اى انعكاس لفوق"؟

----------


## yafrahnet

سلام الله عليكم
 أخي سمير ماهي نظرتك حاليا للباوند والمجنون .

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا اخى الكريم على ردك السريع 
> لكن مامعنى عبارة"مع اى انعكاس لفوق"؟

 شمعة انعكاسية

----------


## سمير صيام

> سلام الله عليكم
>  أخي سمير ماهي نظرتك حاليا للباوند والمجنون .

 بالنسبة للباوند متوقع الصعود ان شاء الله
المجنون هننتظر اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات ونرى

----------


## temo

لما الشمعة تئفل ان شاء الله والشروط تكون تمام نخش على طول ان شا ء الله سل على المجنون و الشمعة بتاعة الاربع ساعات فضلها اد ايه

----------


## سمير صيام

> لما الشمعة تئفل ان شاء الله والشروط تكون تمام نخش على طول ان شا ء الله سل على المجنون و الشمعة بتاعة الاربع ساعات فضلها اد ايه

 فاضل ربع ساعة وندخل ان شاء الله لو قفل على كده

----------


## temo

طيب لو الشمعة قفلت فوق نخش باى

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب لو الشمعة قفلت فوق نخش باى

 خلاص الدخول شراء وشمعة حلوة من المجنون
الدخول من 232.11 
الاستوب 231.11 
الاهداف 233.11
234.11
235.11

----------


## yafrahnet

> خلاص الدخول شراء وشمعة حلوة من المجنون
> الدخول من 232.11 
> الاستوب 231.11 
> الاهداف 233.11
> 234.11
> 235.11

 روعة اخي سمير في الوقت المناسب

----------


## أبو نورة

اخ سمير ذبحنا الباوند مابين 1.9975 إلى 2.0010 طيب إلى وين ؟؟؟؟ ومتى يا تنزل وتضرب استوباتنا يا تطلع وتفكنا

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخ سمير ذبحنا الباوند مابين 1.9975 إلى 2.0010 طيب إلى وين ؟؟؟؟ ومتى يا تنزل وتضرب استوباتنا يا تطلع وتفكنا

 ربنا يكرم ويطلع ان شاء الله
محتاج حد يزقه من تحت

----------


## yafrahnet

> ربنا يكرم ويطلع ان شاء الله
> محتاج حد يزقه من تحت

 أشتري الأن أخي سمير أقصد الباوند

----------


## بسيم محمد

أخي سمير ربنا يعطيك العافية ويصبرك علينا . حسب الشارت اليومي والاربع ساعات فان الاسترليني تحت الموفنج 55 و RSI تحت ال 50 . اي انه مؤشر هبوط . أرجو رأيك المهم جدا بالنسبة للجميع وتفسير سبب قناعتك بصعود الاسترليني وأين برأيك مناطق الشراء المناسبة والاهداف المتوقعة .

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير ربنا يعطيك العافية ويصبرك علينا . حسب الشارت اليومي والاربع ساعات فان الاسترليني تحت الموفنج 55 و RSI تحت ال 50 . اي انه مؤشر هبوط . أرجو رأيك المهم جدا بالنسبة للجميع وتفسير سبب قناعتك بصعود الاسترليني وأين برأيك مناطق الشراء المناسبة والاهداف المتوقعة .

 قناعتى بالصعود هى فقط كتحليل ايليوت لا غير وحتى اساسيا يؤيد الصعودعشان كده مرضتيش ادخل بيع وقلت انتظر الكسر لفوق وادخل شراء قد يكون قرارى خطا بس اللى حصل بقى نصيب وان شاء الله يطلع

----------


## بسيم محمد

عم سمير الأهداف المتوقعه للإسترليني حسب الإليوت؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> عم سمير الأهداف المتوقعه للإسترليني حسب الإليوت؟

 2.0500 مبدئيا بشرط الا يكسر لو امبارح

----------


## yafrahnet

مارأيك اخي سمير في هذا الشارت (مع العلم أنا لست محترفيا في التحليل الإليوتي مأخوذ من منتدى أخر وضعته فقط للمقارنة وحتي اتمكن مستقبلا من التحليل بها )

----------


## سمير صيام

> مارأيك اخي سمير في هذا الشارت (مع العلم أنا لست محترفيا في التحليل الإليوتي مأخوذ من منتدى أخر وضعته فقط للمقارنة وحتي اتمكن مستقبلا من التحليل بها )

 تمام ده المتوقع ان شاء الله

----------


## عادل22

السلام عليكم
دخلنا  على  المجنون  من  232.25
و ربنا  يكرمنا و  أيكم  أن  شاء الله

----------


## نديم الذكريات

أغلقت صفقة البيع التي فتحتها من 233.55 عند سعر 231.94 بمكسب 161نقطة  وفتحت صفقة شراء عند نفس السعر ومحققة لحد الآن 50نفطة   طبعا الدخول كان على حسب الإختبار للموفنج مع وجود دعم ممتاز ليس أكثر   ومسائكم فل وياسمين

----------


## سمير صيام

> أغلقت صفقة البيع التي فتحتها من 233.55 عند سعر 231.94 بمكسب 161نقطة  وفتحت صفقة شراء عند نفس السعر ومحققة لحد الآن 50نفطة   طبعا الدخول كان على حسب الإختبار للموفنج مع وجود دعم ممتاز ليس أكثر   ومسائكم فل وياسمين

  ممتاز ومبارك عليك الربح

----------


## الخالدي-13

> 2.0500 مبدئيا بشرط الا يكسر لو امبارح

 استاذنا الغالي:سمير  مازال الرقم للاسترليني قائم ام تغيرت التوصية رايك يهمني جدا حفظك الله ورعاك

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذنا الغالي:سمير  مازال الرقم للاسترليني قائم ام تغيرت التوصية رايك يهمني جدا حفظك الله ورعاك

 ايليوتيا قائم طبعا ليه

----------


## الخالدي-13

> ايليوتيا قائم طبعا ليه

 هل هي توصية بعدة المدى وهل لها مدة محددة لان هناك كثير من يؤكد نزول الباوند

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل هي توصية بعدة المدى وهل لها مدة محددة لان هناك كثير من يؤكد نزول الباوند

 اكيد فى كذا احتمال منها انه ممكن الا يصل لارقام عالية فى الوقت الحالى ويبدا الهبوط 
لانه انت عارف كل واحد ووجهة نظره فى الترقيم
لكن اغلب الاراء تؤيد لصعود على الاقل فى الوقت الحالى

----------


## الخالدي-13

> اكيد فى كذا احتمال منها انه ممكن الا يصل لارقام عالية فى الوقت الحالى ويبدا الهبوط   لانه انت عارف كل واحد ووجهة نظره فى الترقيم لكن اغلب الاراء تؤيد لصعود على الاقل فى الوقت الحالى

 الف شكر  على سرعة تجاوبك  واهتمامك بالموضوع تقبل جزل شكري واحترامي لشخصك الكريم وتحليلك العظيم

----------


## Alshourbagy

هل لا تزال صفقة شراء المجنون قائمه بعد غلق شمعة أربع ساعات أسفل الموفينج؟

----------


## mu7amd

فرصة شراء قريبة على الكيبل
ارجو التعليق من الخبراء

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل لا تزال صفقة شراء المجنون قائمه بعد غلق شمعة أربع ساعات أسفل الموفينج؟

 هو صحيح اغلق تحت الموفنج لكن RSI  فوق 50 ولم يضرب الاستوب حتى الان
وهو الان بالقرب من مناطق الدخول ننتظر ونرى

----------


## سمير صيام

> فرصة شراء قريبة على الكيبل
> ارجو التعليق من الخبراء

 نحن فى انتظار اغلاق الشمعو فوقه

----------


## سمير صيام

الباوند ين ضرب استوب والان دخول عكسى
من 231.92 والاستوب 232.92
الاهداف
230.92
229.92
228.92   الباوند دولار لسه لم يعطى دخول

----------


## Naceredine

> الباوند ين ضرب استوب والان دخول عكسى  من 231.92 والاستوب 232.92 الاهداف 230.92 229.92 228.92   الباوند دولار لسه لم يعطى دخول

 استاد سمير اليس من الانسب الدخول من 213.45 ويكلي بايفت ادا اعاد ملامستها?

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاد سمير اليس من الانسب الدخول من 213.45 ويكلي بايفت ادا اعاد ملامستها?

 اهلا اخى ناصر
اكيد الدعوم والمقاومات مهمة ولا اعترض عليها لكن احنا بنحاول بهذه الطريقة البعد عن الدعم والمقاومة والترند وما الى ذلك
ولما بندخلهم ممكن تضيع فرص علينا زى امبارح كان مفترض ندخل بيع باوند ولم ندخل مع انه حقق الهدف الاول والتانى

----------


## faissal

> الباوند ين ضرب استوب والان دخول عكسى  من 231.92 والاستوب 232.92 الاهداف 230.92 229.92 228.92   الباوند دولار لسه لم يعطى دخول

  
ممكن شارت اخي سمير لهذه الفرصه
للمقارنه بالشارت الي عندي رجاءا 
ومبروك الهدف الاول

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن شارت اخي سمير لهذه الفرصه
> للمقارنه بالشارت الي عندي رجاءا 
> ومبروك الهدف الاول

 اتفضل ياغالى

----------


## Naceredine

> اهلا اخى ناصر  اكيد الدعوم والمقاومات مهمة ولا اعترض عليها لكن احنا بنحاول بهذه الطريقة البعد عن الدعم والمقاومة والترند وما الى ذلك ولما بندخلهم ممكن تضيع فرص علينا زى امبارح كان مفترض ندخل بيع باوند ولم ندخل مع انه حقق الهدف الاول والتانى

 يعني التزام باساسيات الطريقة و البعد عن التعقيد 
شكرا للتوضيح اخي و استادي سمير

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعني التزام باساسيات الطريقة و البعد عن التعقيد 
> شكرا للتوضيح اخي و استادي سمير

 بنحاول كده قدر الامكان واعتقد انها الحمد الله ناجحة الى حد كبير مع المجنون فيبقى لا داعى للتعقيد لكن لو ظهر لنا موانع لابد من مراعاتها يبقى لازم نراعيها

----------


## faissal

للمتابعه باوند دولار اقتربنا من الشراء

----------


## سمير صيام

ياريت تشوفوا الموفنج ده هو ema 89 shift 13 
شايف السعر جدا يحترمه والفرص التى ضربت استوب فى موفنج 55 اغلبها كان مرتد من موفنج 89 ازاحة 13 او 15 
جربوه على الشارت ومنتظر اراؤكم سامعنى يا مهدى

----------


## سمير صيام

> للمتابعه باوند دولار اقتربنا من الشراء

 متابعينه خصوصا لو تم الكسر هيكون معاه كسر ترند 4 ساعات

----------


## سمير صيام

> متابعينه خصوصا لو تم الكسر هيكون معاه كسر ترند 4 ساعات

  ان شاء الله الباوند سيخترق الموفنج والدخول من افتتاح شمعة الاربع ساعات القادمة
تابعوها لانى ساكون غير متواجد الا بعد التراويح ان شاء الله

----------


## matrix

> الباوند ين ضرب استوب والان دخول عكسى  من 231.92 والاستوب 232.92 الاهداف 230.92 229.92 228.92   الباوند دولار لسه لم يعطى دخول

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخى الكريم سمير بالنسبه لهذه الصفقه متى كان الدخول . هل كان مع شمعة الساعه 12 ام الساعه 4 ؟

----------


## Alshourbagy

الباوند هبط أسفل الخط ليغلق تحت الموفينج . من يوم 18 وهو يرتد من موفينج 55. 
مع هذا الارتداد هل ندخل بيع؟؟؟

----------


## بشير

> للمتابعه باوند دولار اقتربنا من الشراء

 أخوي فيصل شوف200بسيط على الساعه رائع جد

----------


## sakeerr

السلام عليكم استاذنا سمير صيام
لقد انقطعت لفترة بسيطة والحمدلله عدت ولكن كثر على عدد الصفحات وارغب بالمتابعة معكم
هل صحيح فهمي لهذه الطريقة
اولا التطبيق يكون على شارت الاربع ساعات
نستخدم فقط موفينج 55 اكسبونانشيال و مؤشر ار اس اي 
اذا تم الاغلاق فوق الموفينج ندخل شراء مع افتتاح اول شمعة فوقه ويكون الار اس اي فوق خط الخمسين ومتجه لاعلى
ندخل بيع عند الاغلاق تحت الموفينج وافتتاح اول شمعة تحته ويكون الار اس اي تحت خط الخمسين ومتج لاسفل
هل توجد اعددات خاصة ب الار اس اي

----------


## ماجد كو

حياك اخي سمير اعتقد المجنون حقق هدفين  :Regular Smile:  بس هل ضرب الاستوب عندك قبل ذلك بيع ام شراء ؟

----------


## faissal

> أخوي فيصل شوف200بسيط على الساعه رائع جد

 متابعه طبعا اخي بشير  
وشوف اخر 3 شمعات ساعه كيف انه السعر يرتد منها

----------


## بشير

> متابعه طبعا اخي بشير  
> وشوف اخر 3 شمعات ساعه كيف انه السعر يرتد منها

 انا اخوي فيصل كنت نبهت حبيبنا سمير على 200 وقالي اعمل باك تست وانا ضعت مع الدوشه بس لما انت اليوم طرحت هذا الموفينج تذكرت الموضوع من ضمن مميزاته اني مولازم انتظر 4ساعات اعطاني وياه واحد من أمهر المضاربين من غزه الله يفرج عنهم وقالي هذا يكفيك ومثل ما اتشوف تحياتي لك ودعائي بالتوفيق

----------


## mu7amd

> متابعه طبعا اخي بشير  
> وشوف اخر 3 شمعات ساعه كيف انه السعر يرتد منها

 طيب اخوي فيصل اذا ممكن تعمل له قالب علشان تعم الفائدة وتسميه موفينج ساعه

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخى الكريم سمير بالنسبه لهذه الصفقه متى كان الدخول . هل كان مع شمعة الساعه 12 ام الساعه 4 ؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الدخول كان من افتتاح شمعة الساعة 4 لانها افتتحت تحت الموفنج

----------


## سمير صيام

> الباوند هبط أسفل الخط ليغلق تحت الموفينج . من يوم 18 وهو يرتد من موفينج 55. 
> مع هذا الارتداد هل ندخل بيع؟؟؟

 يا هلا اخى الشوربجى
عملها الباوند ونزل تحت الموفنج
امس انا اخطات واعترف بذلك كان مفترض بيع بعد ارتداده 
لكن الان لن نستطيع دخول بيع لان RSI  مازال فوق 50  
سننتظر اما الكسر لفوق او RSI ينزل عن 50

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخوي فيصل شوف200بسيط على الساعه رائع جد

 شكلنا هنزعل منك يابشير 
اين انت يارجل وقولنا عملت ايه مع موفنج 200 مردتيش علينا ونحن فى الانتظار وياريت نصيحة صاحبك اللى قالك عن موفنج 200 كان على الربع ام الساعة
وفى انتظارك

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم استاذنا سمير صيام
> لقد انقطعت لفترة بسيطة والحمدلله عدت ولكن كثر على عدد الصفحات وارغب بالمتابعة معكم
> هل صحيح فهمي لهذه الطريقة
> اولا التطبيق يكون على شارت الاربع ساعات
> نستخدم فقط موفينج 55 اكسبونانشيال و مؤشر ار اس اي 
> اذا تم الاغلاق فوق الموفينج ندخل شراء مع افتتاح اول شمعة فوقه ويكون الار اس اي فوق خط الخمسين ومتجه لاعلى
> ندخل بيع عند الاغلاق تحت الموفينج وافتتاح اول شمعة تحته ويكون الار اس اي تحت خط الخمسين ومتج لاسفل
> هل توجد اعددات خاصة ب الار اس اي

 وعليكم السلام اهلا بيك اخى صقر
واحشنا ياراجل
بالنسبة لفهمك للطريقة مضبوط على الباوند دولار
لكن الباوند ين يكون موفنج 50 ازاحة 25 ونفس الشروط 
تقبل ودى

----------


## سمير صيام

> حياك اخي سمير اعتقد المجنون حقق هدفين  بس هل ضرب الاستوب عندك قبل ذلك بيع ام شراء ؟

 اهلا اخى امجد الغالى
ايوه المجنون حقق هدفين وان شاء الله الى مزيد من الاهداف
هو ضرب استوب فى صفقة الشراء من امس

----------


## سمير صيام

> متابعه طبعا اخي بشير  
> وشوف اخر 3 شمعات ساعه كيف انه السعر يرتد منها

  

> انا اخوي فيصل كنت نبهت حبيبنا سمير على 200 وقالي اعمل باك تست وانا ضعت مع الدوشه بس لما انت اليوم طرحت هذا الموفينج تذكرت الموضوع من ضمن مميزاته اني مولازم انتظر 4ساعات اعطاني وياه واحد من أمهر المضاربين من غزه الله يفرج عنهم وقالي هذا يكفيك ومثل ما اتشوف تحياتي لك ودعائي بالتوفيق

 منتظرين رايك يا بشير فى موفنج 200 ومعاك عمو صاصا اهو مؤيد وانا كمان

----------


## بشير

> منتظرين رايك يا بشير فى موفنج 200 ومعاك عمو صاصا اهو مؤيد وانا كمان

 اول شيء تقبل الله اخوي سمير فيه لخبطه شويه مع شهر رمضان انت عارف الدوام بيختلف والمداس وفلم طويل ان شاء الايام الجايه تكون جميله ولايف

----------


## سمير صيام

> اول شيء تقبل الله اخوي سمير فيه لخبطه شويه مع شهر رمضان انت عارف الدوام بيختلف والمداس وفلم طويل ان شاء الايام الجايه تكون جميله ولايف

 واحنا منتظرين ولا تتاخر

----------


## faissal

> طيب اخوي فيصل اذا ممكن تعمل له قالب علشان تعم الفائدة وتسميه موفينج ساعه

 الي فهمته منك اخي قوالب يعني تمبلت 
اتفضل اخي الكريم
بالمرفقات  
نفس مؤشرات اخي سمير الخاصة بالوند والمجنون مضاف لها موفينج 200

----------


## نـزار محمد

الاخ سمير
 الباوند دولار اخترق موفينج 55 .. نتظر اغلاق الشمعة الاربع ساعات بعد نصف ساعة.

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاخ سمير
>  الباوند دولار اخترق موفينج 55 .. نتظر اغلاق الشمعة الاربع ساعات بعد نصف ساعة.

 إن شاء الله على الله ميرجعش فى كلامه زى المرة اللى فاتت

----------


## [email protected]

اعتقد انه هذه المره سيغلق فوق الموفينج  نتابع سويا  :013:

----------


## سمير صيام

> اعتقد انه هذه المره سيغلق فوق الموفينج  نتابع سويا

  :012:

----------


## نـزار محمد

هل نعتمد على الموفينج 200 في شارت الساعة؟

----------


## [email protected]

> 

 هههههههههههه الملعون اغلق تحت الموفينج  شكله كان منتظر مشاركتي  :CEDP Stealer Animation30:   :CEDP Stealer Animation30:   :CEDP Stealer Animation30:

----------


## سمير صيام

> هههههههههههه الملعون اغلق تحت الموفينج  شكله كان منتظر مشاركتي

 شوف ننتظر كمان ساعة او ساعتين نشوف سلوكه ايه لانه اغلق تحته واففتح يعتبر فوقه

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل نعتمد على الموفينج 200 في شارت الساعة؟

 هننتظر مراجعة بشير له وان كان شكله مشغول وانا عارف مشغول بايه

----------


## نـزار محمد

> هههههههههههه الملعون اغلق تحت الموفينج  شكله كان منتظر مشاركتي

 بس الشمعة الجديدة فتحت فوق الموفينج  ما هو العمل؟ :Drive1:  :Drive1:

----------


## سمير صيام

> بس الشمعة الجديدة فتحت فوق الموفينج  ما هو العمل؟

 سننتظر ساعة او اتنين لنرى الوضع

----------


## نـزار محمد

> سننتظر ساعة او اتنين لنرى الوضع

 شكرا.. لك

----------


## مليار

الباوند دولار صاير يحيرر

----------


## I am Mohammad

> الباوند دولار صاير يحيرر

  ........  .    

> هناك غموض دامس على حرة الباوند امام كل من الدولار والين لماذا؟؟ معطيات متعاكسة وهذا نادرا ما يحصل   من ناحية الدولار قام المركزي بتخفيض الفائدة والين اكبر مـأثر بالدولار  ومن ناحية الباوند هناك كلام عن امكانية تخفيض الفائدة البريطانية ايضا بسبب المخاوف من قطاع العقارات لهذا فان الحركة تبدو صعبة التوقع   لهذا تجد ان الباوند اقل المتأثرين بصعود المؤشرات الامريكية بعض خفض الفائدة وهو الوحيد الذي بقي مكانه امام الدولار وهذا ناتج عن ضعفه الشديد الذي يتزايد كل يوم مع معطيات تقول ان خفض الفائدة قد يكون قريبا   اذن دولار ضعيف وباوند ضعيف ومن ناحية باوند ضعيف وين ضعيف ... النصيحة هي ابعد عن الباوند في هذه الفترة   وان كنت مصر فالميول للصعود يبدو اكثر لكن دخول المعطيات المفاجئ كل يوم يعكر صفو الحركة ويزيدها تخبط هذا فقط على الباوند طبعا

----------


## بشير

> هننتظر مراجعة بشير له وان كان شكله مشغول وانا عارف مشغول بايه

  الباوند على النصف ساعه مع موفينج200 ما انتبهت لها الا الان نخليها تحت المجهر للمرات القادمه الان ننتظر الاغلاق بعد ساعه

----------


## بشير

هذي آخر فرصه تحقق فيها هدف الاول 60 نقطه

----------


## بشير

انا رايح  اصلي 
كلامنا كله ديمووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا رايح  اصلي 
> كلامنا كله ديمووووووووووووووووووووووو

 تمام يا بشير
متابعين معاك وقولنا بتابعها على اى عملات

----------


## بشير

> تمام يا بشير  متابعين معاك وقولنا بتابعها على اى عملات

 فقط الباوند ورغم الاغلاق قبل ساعتين فوق متوسط200 الا ان الوضع للان غير مريح  بعد مرور ساعتين والسعر يحوم حول الموفينج عموما حبيت الفت الى نتيجه لعلها تكون صحيحه عندما اخترف صعودا على النصف ساعه كان هدفه ملامسة الموفينج على الساعه  والله اعلم ولكن ستظل هذه الملاحظه اوليه للمتابعه

----------


## سمير صيام

للتذكير المفروض كان دخول على الباوند من 2.0110 وحقق الهدف الاول حتى الان
وايضا المجنون دخول شراء من 232.18 ومحقق حوالى 50 نقطة حاليا

----------


## [email protected]

> للتذكير المفروض كان دخول على الباوند من 2.0110 وحقق الهدف الاول حتى الان  وايضا المجنون دخول شراء من 232.18 ومحقق حوالى 50 نقطة حاليا

 اخي العزيز سمير صيام  اتمنى ان يوضع الهدف والستوب  ونقطه الدخول كما كان في السابق الهدف ......... الاستوب ........ نقطه الدخول ........ حتى يتمكن الجميع من المتابعه بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله  :Thumb:

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي العزيز سمير صيام  اتمنى ان يوضع الهدف والستوب  ونقطه الدخول كما كان في السابق الهدف ......... الاستوب ........ نقطه الدخول ........ حتى يتمكن الجميع من المتابعه بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله

 بسيطة ياغالى 
بس كان مفترض من اللى دخل فى الفرصة والمتابعين وضعها وقت الدخول انا ذكرت بيها
لكن عموما نقولهم برضه  الباوند
دخول من 2.0110 والاستوب 2.0050
الاهداف 2.0170 - 2.0230 - 2.0290   الباوند ين
دخول من 232.18 والاستوب عند 231.18
والاهداف 233.18 - 234.18 - 235.18 - وهكذا كل 100 نقطة

----------


## ramzi

الله يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## egypt0

> بسيطة ياغالى 
> بس كان مفترض من اللى دخل فى الفرصة والمتابعين وضعها وقت الدخول انا ذكرت بيها
> لكن عموما نقولهم برضه  الباوند
> دخول من 2.0110 والاستوب 2.0050
> الاهداف 2.0170 - 2.0230 - 2.0290   الباوند ين
> دخول من 232.18 والاستوب عند 231.18
> والاهداف 233.18 - 234.18 - 235.18 - وهكذا كل 100 نقطة

 
مبروك اخى سمير تحقق الهدف الاول وان شاء الله باقى الاهداف تتحقق

----------


## سمير صيام

> مبروك اخى سمير تحقق الهدف الاول وان شاء الله باقى الاهداف تتحقق

 الهدف الاول تحقق فى الصفقتين الباوند دولار والباوند ين والاستوب الان على الدخول

----------


## ماجد كو

مبرووووووووووووووووك اخي سمير والى الامام

----------


## سمير صيام

> مبرووووووووووووووووك اخي سمير والى الامام

 الله يبارك فيك ياغالى

----------


## [email protected]

> الهدف الاول تحقق فى الصفقتين الباوند دولار والباوند ين والاستوب الان على الدخول

  :Thumb:    :Icon26:   :Icon26:   :Icon26:

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

مبروك للجميع
والستوب على نقطة الدخول على الباوند دولار
محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> مبروك للجميع
> والستوب على نقطة الدخول على الباوند دولار
> محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

 الله يبارك فيك
شوف المشاركة دى ومنتظر رايك https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=1869

----------


## سمير صيام

> الله يبارك فيك
> شوف المشاركة دى ومنتظر رايك https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=1869

 ان امكن اخونا ناصر محمد يقولنا رايه لانى عارف بيحب موفنج 89 فيقولنا رايه هو كمان

----------


## sakeerr

السلام عليكم استاذنا سمير صيام
اليوم راحت علينا في الباوند حيث توقعت من الاخوة الذين دخلوا ان يقوموا بالتنبيه عليها ولكن فوجئت بكلمة مبروك الصفقة حققت الهذف .
هل توجد اّلية عمل معينة تتبعونها  وانا مش عارفها
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

> الله يبارك فيك  شوف المشاركة دى ومنتظر رايك  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=1869

 والله يا اخي سميرلا  ادري ما اقول
نحن تقدمنا كثير ا في طريقتنا الاصلية
وهنالك من يعمل بها على حقيقي
وفجئتا تخرج لنا بجديد
اخاف ان يقلب الموضوع باكمله ونبتدي من الصفر
ولو فضنا نعدل ونغير لن نخرج من دائرة الديمو ابدا 
لكن ان كانت هذه المتابعة او التغيرة تحدث فرقا في النتائج (هذا بعد التجربة)
نعم سنتبعها 
لكن ان ضلت النتائج هيا هيا 
فالاحسن البساطة والاناقة مع الاصالة 
محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم     
ان كانت لديك اي فكرة او وجهت نضر 
فكلنا اذان صاغية

----------


## سمير صيام

> والله يا اخي سميرلا  ادري ما اقول
> نحن تقدمنا كثير ا في طريقتنا الاصلية
> وهنالك من يعمل بها على حقيقي
> وفجئتا تخرج لنا بجديد
> اخاف ان يقلب الموضوع باكمله ونبتدي من الصفر
> ولو فضنا نعدل ونغير لن نخرج من دائرة الديمو ابدا 
> لكن ان كانت هذه المتابعة او التغيرة تحدث فرقا في النتائج (هذا بعد التجربة)
> نعم سنتبعها 
> لكن ان ضلت النتائج هيا هيا 
> ...

  هلا ياغالى
فهمتنى خطا
انا قصدى بالموفنج الجديد لكن قلت اسمع رايك او راى الاخوة
انه يكون تاكيد للصفقة او تعزيز لها او استمرار لاهدافها وليس تبديل او تغيير بالمرة
وممكن جدا اراعيه كهدف ممكن الارتداد منه لا حافظ على ربحى 
يعنى اجمالا لا تغيير على الطريقة الاصلية بل اضافة لها 
ارجو ان تكون وصلت الفكرة

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم استاذنا سمير صيام
> اليوم راحت علينا في الباوند حيث توقعت من الاخوة الذين دخلوا ان يقوموا بالتنبيه عليها ولكن فوجئت بكلمة مبروك الصفقة حققت الهذف .
> هل توجد اّلية عمل معينة تتبعونها  وانا مش عارفها
> تحياتي للجميع

 وعليكم السلام
معلش التنبيه وقت الصفقة لم يكن موجود وكان موجود تنبيه قبلها خيرها فى غيرها لم يدخل بيها ان شاء الله
الالية حتى الان التنبيه على الفرص فى الموضوع والمتابعين للطريقة اكيد عارفين قرب الفرص لوجودها على الشارت

----------


## Amer133

الغالي المبدع سمير
حسب فهمي أن اشمعة التي أغلقت فوق الموفينج طويلة وطولها أكثر من 60 نقطة
فهي تعتبر ليموزين 
فالدخول يكون أكثر أمان عند معاودة إختبار الموفينج
فهل هذا صحيح؟
أرجو التوضيح بارك الله فيك

----------


## hussain2007

ياشباب اعتقد انه المجنون راح يرتد الى الاسفل   
فابتوفيق الي جميعا انشاءالله

----------


## عبدالملك

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
ورمضان كريم وكل عام والجميع بألف صحة وعافية
استاذنا ومشرفنا الفاضل سمير الاخوه جميعا 
اسمحولي ان انظم الا هذه الورشة الرائعة بقيادة استاذنا الرائع سمير صيام 
وانشاءالله ان يرزقنا من فضلة وان لا نترك رمضان للتجاره فقط وانما للعبادة ايضا
اخوكم عبدالملك القليصي

----------


## كريم الاسكندرانى

> ياشباب اعتقد انه المجنون راح يرتد الى الاسفل   
> فابتوفيق الي جميعا انشاءالله

   
يسمع منك ربنا 
وينزل  
وانا حعملة فرح تحت ..........بس ينزل

----------


## سمير صيام

> الغالي المبدع سمير
> حسب فهمي أن اشمعة التي أغلقت فوق الموفينج طويلة وطولها أكثر من 60 نقطة
> فهي تعتبر ليموزين 
> فالدخول يكون أكثر أمان عند معاودة إختبار الموفينج
> فهل هذا صحيح؟
> أرجو التوضيح بارك الله فيك

 اهلا اخى اميرالمقصود بالشمعة اللى طولها اكتر من 60 نقطة يكون 60 نقطة فوق الموفنج وشمعة الاختراق كانت يادوب فوق الموفنج بس الكلام ده للباوند والمجنون لو كانت 100 مش 60تقبل ودى

----------


## سمير صيام

> ياشباب اعتقد انه المجنون راح يرتد الى الاسفل   
> فابتوفيق الي جميعا انشاءالله

 فنيا احتمالات الارتداد لاسفل موجودة حتى ايليوتيا يروا النزول لكننا ماشيين حسب الطريقة بصرف النظر عن اى شئ فنى

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
> ورمضان كريم وكل عام والجميع بألف صحة وعافية
> استاذنا ومشرفنا الفاضل سمير الاخوه جميعا 
> اسمحولي ان انظم الا هذه الورشة الرائعة بقيادة استاذنا الرائع سمير صيام 
> وانشاءالله ان يرزقنا من فضلة وان لا نترك رمضان للتجاره فقط وانما للعبادة ايضا
> اخوكم عبدالملك القليصي

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
نرحب بيك العضو القديم الجديد 
مسجل من اكتر من سنة واول مشاركة لك معنا
نتشرف بوجودك معانا ان شاء الله وربنا يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## سمير صيام

> يسمع منك ربنا 
> وينزل  
> وانا حعملة فرح تحت ..........بس ينزل

 ان شاء الله هينزل بس اوعى تكون بدون استوب عشان احتمالات الصعود برضه موجودة

----------


## hussain2007

> فنيا احتمالات الارتداد لاسفل موجودة حتى ايليوتيا يروا النزول لكننا ماشيين حسب الطريقة بصرف النظر عن اى شئ فنى

 
بس حبيت اعطي انتباه الى الأرتداد الى جميع .. يمكن احد يبي يطلع بربحه  :Thumb:     *رد: طريقة موفنج 55*
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hussain2007   _ياشباب اعتقد انه المجنون راح يرتد الى الاسفل   
فابتوفيق الي جميعا انشاءالله_   
يسمع منك ربنا 
وينزل  
وانا حعملة فرح تحت ..........بس ينزل     
الله يوفق يارب و الجميع انشاءالله يارب :Thumb:

----------


## المايسترو

اخي سمير
هل تتفق معي في حركة المجنون 
الاغلاق الاسبوعي للمجنون هو 233.08 وهو ما يرجح الصعود الى مستويات 235 او اكثر الى 
 مستويات 238 
ودي

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير
> هل تتفق معي في حركة المجنون 
> الاغلاق الاسبوعي للمجنون هو 233.08 وهو ما يرجح الصعود الى مستويات 235 او اكثر الى 
>  مستويات 238 
> ودي

 ان شاء الله بيصعد بس المهم انه يكسر المقاومة

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

> هلا ياغالى  فهمتنى خطا انا قصدى بالموفنج الجديد لكن قلت اسمع رايك او راى الاخوة انه يكون تاكيد للصفقة او تعزيز لها او استمرار لاهدافها وليس تبديل او تغيير بالمرة وممكن جدا اراعيه كهدف ممكن الارتداد منه لا حافظ على ربحى  يعنى اجمالا لا تغيير على الطريقة الاصلية بل اضافة لها  ارجو ان تكون وصلت الفكرة

 نعم حبيبي وصلت الفكرة
نجرب ونرى
محبتي لكم والسلالم عليكم

----------


## رعد الجنوب

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلاّ بالله  
الأخ سمير صيام رائع دوماً .. موفقين إن شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما شاء الله لا قوة إلاّ بالله  
> الأخ سمير صيام رائع دوماً .. موفقين إن شاء الله

  هلا اخى الكريم واحشنا من زمان ومفتقدين مشاركاتك 
ان شاء الله يكون المانع خير ونتمنى تواجدك دايما 
وكل عام وانت بخير

----------


## رعد الجنوب

> هلا اخى الكريم واحشنا من زمان ومفتقدين مشاركاتك 
> ان شاء الله يكون المانع خير ونتمنى تواجدك دايما 
> وكل عام وانت بخير

 مشكور أخوي سمير .. نتابعكم عزيزي وندعو لكم فقد استفدت منك الكثير حول الدايفرجنس وغيره .. و ... و وووو ... وجزاك الله خير

----------


## Alshourbagy

> اخي سمير
> هل تتفق معي في حركة المجنون 
> الاغلاق الاسبوعي للمجنون هو 233.08 وهو ما يرجح الصعود الى مستويات 235 او اكثر الى 
>  مستويات 238 
> ودي

 في هذا الرابط يوجد تحليل للأخ أبو سليم بخصوص المجنون  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t34267.html

----------


## Dr.Ashraf

السلام عليكم
يشرفنى الأنضمام لهذه الورشه المميزة
د.أشرف

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> يشرفنى الأنضمام لهذه الورشه المميزة
> د.أشرف

 اهلا بيك يا دكتور ونتشرف بيك معنا ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> الباوند
> دخول من 2.0110 والاستوب 2.0050
> الاهداف 2.0170 - 2.0230 - 2.0290   الباوند ين
> دخول من 232.18 والاستوب عند 231.18
> والاهداف 233.18 - 234.18 - 235.18 - وهكذا كل 100 نقطة

 متابعة للصفقات
الباوند دولار حقق اهدافه الثلاثة وزيادة ويمكنه تحقيق اهداف اخرى
الباوند ين حاليا الاستوب على الدخول ومتابعينه

----------


## azoree

> اخر صورة  مرفق ايضا نتائج الصفقات على الباوند  مرفق ايضا التمبلت للباوند دولار والباوند ين  مرفق ايضا الاكسبيرت الخاص بالطريقة على الباوند دولار من اعداد اخونا ابو ايمن المصرى

 انا مستجد معكم واتمنى الانضمام اليكم......واى من المرفقات هو الاكسبيرت.....وكيفية تفعيلة على الميتا تريد

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا مستجد معكم واتمنى الانضمام اليكم......واى من المرفقات هو الاكسبيرت.....وكيفية تفعيلة على الميتا تريد

 اهلا بيك معانا
احنا بنشتغل يدوى لو حابب تحط الاكسبيرت فهو فقط للباوند دولار وستجده تانى مرفق فى المشاركة التانية وتضعه على الشارت كاى اكسبيرت عادى

----------


## azoree

> اهلا بيك معانا  احنا بنشتغل يدوى لو حابب تحط الاكسبيرت فهو فقط للباوند دولار وستجده تانى مرفق فى المشاركة التانية وتضعه على الشارت كاى اكسبيرت عادى

  
مع ان عمرى مااستخدمة اكسبيرت قبل كدة ولا اغرف حتى ازاى يشتغل ...فخلينا فى اليدوى احسن .....وشكرا لاهتمامك :Smile:

----------


## azoree

> بسيطة ياغالى 
> بس كان مفترض من اللى دخل فى الفرصة والمتابعين وضعها وقت الدخول انا ذكرت بيها
> لكن عموما نقولهم برضه  الباوند دخول من 2.0110 والاستوب 2.0050 الاهداف 2.0170 - 2.0230 - 2.0290   الباوند ين دخول من 232.18 والاستوب عند 231.18 والاهداف 233.18 - 234.18 - 235.18 - وهكذا كل 100 نقطة

 ممكن افهم ازاى اعمل الصفقة معليش انا عارف انى حتعبك معايا

----------


## سمير صيام

> مع ان عمرى مااستخدمة اكسبيرت قبل كدة ولا اغرف حتى ازاى يشتغل ...فخلينا فى اليدوى احسن .....وشكرا لاهتمامك

 مادام ناوى تتابع معانا خليك يدوى
والاكسبيرت فقط عندما يجد الشروط متوفرة ينفذ الصفقة اليا وخصوصا للاخوة اللى حساباتهم مع شركات الميتا تريدر
اما اللى زى حالاتنا بنستخدم اليدوى

----------


## azoree

> بسيطة ياغالى 
> بس كان مفترض من اللى دخل فى الفرصة والمتابعين وضعها وقت الدخول انا ذكرت بيها
> لكن عموما نقولهم برضه  الباوند دخول من 2.0110 والاستوب 2.0050 الاهداف 2.0170 - 2.0230 - 2.0290   الباوند ين دخول من 232.18 والاستوب عند 231.18 والاهداف 233.18 - 234.18 - 235.18 - وهكذا كل 100 نقطة

 ممكن افهم ازاى اعمل الصفقة معليش انا عارف انى حتعبك معايا....ارجو الرد

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن افهم ازاى اعمل الصفقة معليش انا عارف انى حتعبك معايا....ارجو الرد

 انت الاول فاهم الطريقة
قولى ايه اللى فاهمه منها عشان جواب سؤالك فى فهمك للطريقة

----------


## بشير

دعوه للالقاء نظره على الباوند على الخمس دقائق مع متوسط200 واعطونا ملا حظاتكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> دعوه للالقاء نظره على الباوند على الخمس دقائق مع متوسط200 واعطونا ملا حظاتكم

 اكيد كويس جدا حتى لو حصل تقاطعات كاذبة يعوضها بالتقاطعات الصادقة

----------


## Alshourbagy

> دعوه للالقاء نظره على الباوند على الخمس دقائق مع متوسط200 واعطونا ملا حظاتكم

 عفوا لم أفهم ماذا يعني؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> اذا كنت فهمت شيئا ...فهل معناه احتمال حدوث انفجار لأسفل؟

 لا هو يقصد التقاطع لاسفل بيع ولفوق يبقى شراء زى موفنج 55 بس ده فريم صغيرطيب يا بشير سؤالانت جربته على الربع ساعة والخمس دقائق ايهم افضل

----------


## azoree

> انت الاول فاهم الطريقة  قولى ايه اللى فاهمه منها عشان جواب سؤالك فى فهمك للطريقة

 انا بتكلم عند وجود فرصة وقمنا بتحديد الهدف ....بس انا مش عارف لية بنحدد(الهدف الاول والتانى) كذا هدف وازاى احدد كذا هدف فى البرنامج(الخطواط لتحديد اكتر من هدف)انا عارف انها اسالة بدائبة بس انا عارف انك حتساعدنى....مستنى المساعدة  :Ohmy:

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا بتكلم عند وجود فرصة وقمنا بتحديد الهدف ....بس انا مش عارف لية بنحدد(الهدف الاول والتانى) كذا هدف وازاى احدد كذا هدف فى البرنامج(الخطواط لتحديد اكتر من هدف)انا عارف انها اسالة بدائبة بس انا عارف انك حتساعدنى....مستنى المساعدة

 اولا اخى الكريم
اذا كنت لسه مبتدأ نصيحتى لك انت تتعلم الاساسيات فى الفوركس وبعد اتقانها تبحث عن طريقة المتاجرة وتطبقها فترة ديمو وبعد اتقانها تبدا البحث عن المتاجرة بها على الحقيقى
ثانيا بالنسبة لاسئلتك
تحديد اكتر من هدف حسب الباك تست اللى اتعمل هو افضل شئ حتى لا ننتظر تحقيق هدف بعيد ويرتد من قبله
بالنسبة لتحديد الاهداف على البرنامج بيكون بتحديد الهدف الثالت مرة واحدة وتقريب الاستوب مع كل تحقيق هدف 
اى شئ تحت امرك

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

مبروك للجميع 
تم تحقيق جميع الاهداف على الباوند دولار 
محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## بشير

أخوي سمير  متوسط 200على الساعه ممتازجدا وعلى النصف ساعه الفرق بسيط جدا لكن لفت نظري انه في الخمس دقائق الملاحضه الي انت تفضلت فيها ان الاختراقات الكاذبه ليست بشيء أمام الاختراقات الصحيحه وما تحقق خصوصا ان الخمس دقائق تكون عدد النقاط الخاسره ليست كبيره والملاحظه موصوله لليورو ين ايضا لاحظ المتوسط الاحمر تحياتي لك ودعائي بالتوفيق

----------


## بسيم محمد

أخي سمير 
بعد أن تحققت الأهداف الثلاثة بحمد الله ، هل لا زالت هناك أهداف أعلى ؟ وما هي مناطق الشراء المناسبة والأهداف المتوقعة ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخوي سمير  متوسط 200على الساعه ممتازجدا وعلى النصف ساعه الفرق بسيط جدا لكن لفت نظري انه في الخمس دقائق الملاحضه الي انت تفضلت فيها ان الاختراقات الكاذبه ليست بشيء أمام الاختراقات الصحيحه وما تحقق خصوصا ان الخمس دقائق تكون عدد النقاط الخاسره ليست كبيره والملاحظه موصوله لليورو ين ايضا لاحظ المتوسط الاحمر تحياتي لك ودعائي بالتوفيق

 خلاص بنتابعه ان شاء الله على النص ساعة والخمس دقايق ونعمل مقارنة بينهم

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير 
> بعد أن تحققت الأهداف الثلاثة بحمد الله ، هل لا زالت هناك أهداف أعلى ؟ وما هي مناطق الشراء المناسبة والأهداف المتوقعة ؟

 ممكن يعمل ارقام اعلى طبعا لكن وضع اغلاق اليوم اعتقد انه هناك نزول

----------


## بشير

> خلاص بنتابعه ان شاء الله على النص ساعة والخمس دقايق ونعمل مقارنة بينهم

 متابعه لفرصة الباوند وتحديث للفرصه

----------


## نـزار محمد

الاخ بشير من خلال النظرة الاولى لشارت الخمس دقائق للباوند دولار .. اعتقد ان موفينج 200 كويس جدا .. وتقاطعاته الخاطئة قليلة جدا... أيه رايك؟ مرفق الشارت الموفينج 200 باللون الازرق الموفينج 55 باللون الاحمر

----------


## نـزار محمد

الاخ بشير
ما هو اعدادت الموفينج 200 ، الشارت بتاعي يختلف عن شارتك  
أبو ندى

----------


## بشير

تحديث للباوند >>>>>>>>>>>> هلا والله  الاعدادات السينبل العاديه مره على راي اخونا سمير ما نبغى تعقيد والفرق مثل ما تفضلت بين55-200 على الخمس دقايق واضح

----------


## Vito

تحققت الشروط على المجنون هل يتم الدخول يا استاذ سمير؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> تحققت الشروط على المجنون هل يتم الدخول يا استاذ سمير؟

 فعلا تحققت الشروط على الباوند دولار والمجنون 
الباوند بيع من 2.0135 والاستوب 2.0195
الاهداف 2.0075 - 2.0015 - 1.9955

----------


## سمير صيام

المجنون بيع من 230.94
الاستوب 231.94
الاهداف 229.94 - 228.94 - 227.94 - 226.94 وهكذا

----------


## hussain2007

[quote=سمير صيام;431084]فعلا تحققت الشروط على الباوند دولار والمجنون  الباوند بيع من 2.0135 والاستوب 2.0195 الاهداف 2.0075 - 2.0015 - 1.9955[/quot  
حبيبي وخوي سمير .. ما تعتقد انه 2.0128 دعم  قوي لانه معظم الاتردادات كانت منه  :Doh:  
ترى انا اخذت من شراء والله المعين  
وهل فتحت الشمعة تحت الموفينج لو لا .. انا صراحه اشوفها ما فتحت تحت موفينج ياشباب  :Doh:

----------


## نـزار محمد

دخلنا الصفقة للباوند والدولار والمجنون 
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## tamer

اعتقد والله اعلم انه سوف يصعد ليختبر 231.79 تم بعد ذلك نزول الى 229.68 وكذلك الباوند دولار.       والله اعلم

----------


## سمير صيام

> اعتقد والله اعلم انه سوف يصعد ليختبر 231.79 تم بعد ذلك نزول الى 229.68 وكذلك الباوند دولار.       والله اعلم

 احنا ماتزمين بالطريقة لو انت شايف فى نقطة افضل للدخول فانت مالك قرارك

----------


## tamer

انا عارف مفيش مشكلة بس بطمن الأخوة ان النزول اكيد

----------


## سمير صيام

[quote=hussain2007;431141] 

> فعلا تحققت الشروط على الباوند دولار والمجنون  الباوند بيع من 2.0135 والاستوب 2.0195 الاهداف 2.0075 - 2.0015 - 1.9955[/quot  
> حبيبي وخوي سمير .. ما تعتقد انه 2.0128 دعم  قوي لانه معظم الاتردادات كانت منه  
> ترى انا اخذت من شراء والله المعين  
> وهل فتحت الشمعة تحت الموفينج لو لا .. انا صراحه اشوفها ما فتحت تحت موفينج ياشباب

 اخى حسين 
احنا بالطريقة بننسى الترند والدعم والمقاومة وبنتعامل مع الموفنج
قد يكون الدعم المقصود ممتاز ووممكن يتكسر انا عليا التزم بطريقتى فاذا كنت غير ملتزم بيها او غير مقتنع بيها فاكيد لن اتبعها مش كده ولا ايه

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا عارف مفيش مشكلة بس بطمن الأخوة ان النزول اكيد

 قول ان شاء الله

----------


## tamer

معلش اصل انا داخل شراء دلوقتى وبعدين نقفل وندخل بيع بس ان شاء الله كله يكون تمام.

----------


## markov

> فعلا تحققت الشروط على الباوند دولار والمجنون   الباوند بيع من 2.0135 والاستوب 2.0195 الاهداف 2.0075 - 2.0015 - 1.9955

 احسنت اخي سمير .. لي سؤال ساكون سعيدا ان تفظلت علي بالاجابه. 
على اي اساس تتم حساب الاهداف؟؟ فبناتشي ام طريقه اخرى؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> احسنت اخي سمير .. لي سؤال ساكون سعيدا ان تفظلت علي بالاجابه. 
> على اي اساس تتم حساب الاهداف؟؟

 الاهداف انا رشحتها نتيجة الاستوب المناسب وجدته 60 وبالتالى عملت الاهداف على نفس المنوال 
قد يكون هناك دعم ومقاومة فى الطريق او ترند لكن حاليا بركز انها كاهداف ونرى هل كافى ام لابد ان نرجع للدعم والمقاومة وناخذهم فى الاعتبار  
من خلال تجربة الفترة الماضية ان شاء الله لا نحتاج 
نفس الكلام على المجنون الاستوب 100 وكذلك الاهداف

----------


## markov

شكرا  لك اخي سمير على سرعه الرد والاجابه الشافيه.

----------


## سمير صيام

لمن دخل الصفقة العائق الوحيد فى طريق الصفقة هو الترند الصاعد على الاربع ساعات وهو ارتد منه الان

----------


## Alshourbagy

شمعة الأربع ساعات الحالية للباوند والتي ستغلق بعد حوالي نصف الساعة من الأن..الشمعة قريبة جدا من الموفينج...
ان أغلقت فوق الموفينج فالدخول شراء ؟.... ماذا ان أغلقت تحته...هل هو تأكيد للبيع؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> شمعة الأربع ساعات الحالية للباوند والتي ستغلق بعد حوالي نصف الساعة من الأن..الشمعة قريبة جدا من الموفينج...
> ان أغلقت فوق الموفينج فالدخول شراء ؟.... ماذا ان أغلقت تحته...هل هو تأكيد للبيع؟؟

 لن يكون شراء لان RSI  تحت 50

----------


## Alshourbagy

> لن يكون شراء لان RSI  تحت 50

 جزيت خيرا...للمرة الثانيه لا أنتبه الي وضع ال . RSI....يبدو أن طول الصيام خلي عين الواحد تزغلل :Inlove:

----------


## سمير صيام

> جزيت خيرا...للمرة الثانيه لا أنتبه الي وضع ال . RSI....يبدو أن طول الصيام خلي عين الواحد تزغلل

 ولا يهمك بس الصيام مالهوش دعوة احنا ساعات مبندققش كويس

----------


## Alshourbagy

ماذا ان أغلقت تحته...هل هو تأكيد للبيع؟؟ أنا لم أدخل الصفقة الأولي فهل اذا أغلقت اسفل الموفينج يمكنني الدخول بيع من سعر افتتاح الشمعة الجديدة؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> ماذا ان أغلقت تحته...هل هو تأكيد للبيع؟؟ أنا لم أدخل الصفقة الأولي فهل اذا أغلقت اسفل الموفينج يمكنني الدخول بيع من سعر افتتاح الشمعة الجديدة؟

 فنيا هو بين طلوع ونزول وكسر فى اى الاتجاهين ننتظر لنرى ولكن شخصيا اميل للهبوط لان شمعة الدايلى انعكاسية وتؤيد الهبوط

----------


## yafrahnet

سلام الله عليكم 
الفرصة راحت علي اليوم .
كنت نايم التوقيت في هذا الشهر المبارك متاعبني كتير ولا استطيع المتابعة من السادسة صباحا.
خيرها انشاء الله في غيرها

----------


## سمير صيام

للمتابعة صفقة الباوند ين حققت الهدف الاول والتانى  صفقة الباوند دولار خرجنا مع اغلاق الشمعة - 22 نقطة والدخول شراء مرة اخرى لارتفاع RSI  فوق 50  شراء من 2.0155 والاستوب 2.0095 الاهداف 2.0215 - 2.0275 - 2.0335

----------


## Alshourbagy

يوجد خبران مؤثران الساعة الخامسة ( مبيعات المنازل و خبر ثقة المستهلك ) ومتوقع ان يكون سلبي للدولار وهذا سيؤيد الصعود بمشيئة الله.....هذا والله أعلم

----------


## سمير صيام

> يوجد خبران مؤثران الساعة الخامسة ( مبيعات المنازل و خبر ثقة المستهلك ) ومتوقع ان يكون سلبي للدولار وهذا سيؤيد الصعود بمشيئة الله.....هذا والله أعلم

 ان شاء الله خير

----------


## yafrahnet

هل للخبر تأثير على الارتداد الحاصل للباوند

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل للخبر تأثير على الارتداد الحاصل للباوند

 الاخبار لها كل التاثير فى السوق طلوع ونزول

----------


## yafrahnet

أخي سمير أين يمكنني أن أجد نتائج الأخبار

----------


## mu7amd

الى الاخوه اعضاء هذا الموضوع
 ممكن تعطوني اعداد موفينج 200 بالضبط وهل خانة الازاحه نتركها صفر ام لا

----------


## نـزار محمد

> الى الاخوه اعضاء هذا الموضوع
>  ممكن تعطوني اعداد موفينج 200 بالضبط وهل خانة الازاحه نتركها صفر ام لا

 السلام عليكم اعداد موفينج 200 : بسيط والازاحة صفر SMA=200  SHIFT=0  الشارت على 5 دقائق والربع ساعة

----------


## بشير

كنت بعيدا عن الجهاز وقت التقاطع اوصيكم اخواني باخذ فريم الخمس دقائق على محمل الجد

----------


## hussain2007

و عتقد ياشباب انه  
لمنجون راح يرتد الى العلى  :Thumb:  :Thumb:   
وبتوفيق الى جيمع

----------


## بشير

> و عتقد ياشباب انه  
> لمنجون راح يرتد الى العلى   
> وبتوفيق الى جيمع

 بس كذا غميضي وبدون تشارت ولا معطيات

----------


## Vito

> السلام عليكم  اعداد موفينج 200 : بسيط والازاحة صفر SMA=200 SHIFT=0  الشارت على 5 دقائق والربع ساعة

 يا أخوان لم تعطونا تفاصيل الموفينج 200 هل تم اعتماده في هذه الاستراتيجية أم أنه قيد التجربة؟ وهل يعمل بنفس طريقة موفينج 55 أي عند الاختراق؟ والعمل به على الكيبل فقط أم أنه يصلح على المجنون أيضاً؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> و عتقد ياشباب انه  
> لمنجون راح يرتد الى العلى   
> وبتوفيق الى جيمع

  

> بس كذا غميضي وبدون تشارت ولا معطيات

  اخى حسين بارك الله فيك
اسمح لى هذا الموضوع خاص بطريقة الموفنج قد ننعارض مع تحليل كلاسيكى احيانا وقد تتفق معاه وقد تتفق مع طرق اخرى وقد لا تتفق
فارجو اذا كانت لك وجهة نظر مخالفة للطريقة ومتفقة مع طرق اخرى انت تفتح لها موضوع خاص بها منعا لتشتت الاخوة المتابعين فى هذا الموضوع 
تقبل ودى

----------


## سمير صيام

> يا أخوان لم تعطونا تفاصيل الموفينج 200 هل تم اعتماده في هذه الاستراتيجية أم أنه قيد التجربة؟ وهل يعمل بنفس طريقة موفينج 55 أي عند الاختراق؟ والعمل به على الكيبل فقط أم أنه يصلح على المجنون أيضاً؟

 هلا فوريكسى 
ان شاء الله حاليا بنجربه ديمو وان شاء الله اخر رمضان بعد اخذ ملاحظات الجميع ونعتمدها ونوثقها باسم الاخ بشير

----------


## Vito

مشرفنا الحبيب الله يمسيك بالخير
في احدى مشاركاتك في الاسبوع الماضي أشرت إلى موفينج 89 ليكون مساعداً للموفينج المعتمد في هذه الطريقة ( على الأقل حسب ما فهمت ) ولم تتم متابعة الموضوع ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشرفنا الحبيب الله يمسيك بالخير
> في احدى مشاركاتك في الاسبوع الماضي أشرت إلى موفينج 89 ليكون مساعداً للموفينج المعتمد في هذه الطريقة ( على الأقل حسب ما فهمت ) ولم تتم متابعة الموضوع ؟؟

 مين اللى قال كده
انا متابعه على الشارت متقلقش وان شاء الله نقول ملاحظاتنا عليه

----------


## Vito

فرصة جديدة على المجنون . . . بانتظار التوجيهات من مشرفنا

----------


## سمير صيام

> فرصة جديدة على المجنون . . . بانتظار التوجيهات من مشرفنا

 rsi  اقل من 50 هننتظر شمعة اخرى

----------


## mu7amd

> كنت بعيدا عن الجهاز وقت التقاطع   اوصيكم اخواني باخذ فريم الخمس دقائق على محمل الجد

 اخي بشير انا متابع معك بس عندي استفسارات
1- هل العمل على الكيبل والمجنون بهذه الطريقه 
2- هل اعداد ار اس اي 14 كما هو.
3- ما هي الاهداف وكم الاستوب .
ارجو الافادة

----------


## hussain2007

با جماعة انا ما قلت لكم شترو او بيعو  :CEDP Stealer Animation30:   
انا كان بس قصدي اشوف شنو رايكم انه  في الكلام اللي قلته   
انا لو ما اتبع معاكم الطريقة ما كتب هنا شيء في هذا الموضوع  
هو كان مجرد راي لا اكثر .. ولا قلت انه رايي صحيح ... 
واذا كان على شارت فاسمحولي اسف .. كنت في الجامعه مشغول اسف  
كان اقصدي اخدم فقط .. واذا ازعجكم بهذا التنتبه فا انا اسف مره ثانيه  
وعد انشاءالله اني ما راح اتكلم في اي شيء الا لمه يترقب الزوج الى موفنيج اللي حاطنيه   
وهذي الشارات اخ بيشر و اسف مره ثانيه .. انشاءالله مره ثانيه احط الشارت قبل الكلام

----------


## سمير صيام

> با جماعة انا ما قلت لكم شترو او بيعو   
> انا كان بس قصدي اشوف شنو رايكم انه  في الكلام اللي قلته   
> انا لو ما اتبع معاكم الطريقة ما كتب هنا شيء في هذا الموضوع  
> هو كان مجرد راي لا اكثر .. ولا قلت انه رايي صحيح ... 
> واذا كان على شارت فاسمحولي اسف .. كنت في الجامعه مشغول اسف  
> كان اقصدي اخدم فقط .. واذا ازعجكم بهذا التنتبه فا انا اسف مره ثانيه  
> وعد انشاءالله اني ما راح اتكلم في اي شيء الا لمه يترقب الزوج الى موفنيج اللي حاطنيه   
> وهذي الشارات اخ بيشر و اسف مره ثانيه .. انشاءالله مره ثانيه احط الشارت قبل الكلام

 ياغالى مافيش اعتراض على كلامك
بس احنا هنا ماشيين على الطريقة يعنى مثلا الطريقة الان بتقول شراء وانت بتيجى تقول بيع 
او بنقول بيع وانت بتقول شراء يعنى رايين عكس بعض واحنا مفترض ملتزمين بالطريقة لا اكثر 
انت ممكن تكون ملتزم بالطريقة وبتزود امور فنية فهذا يرجع لك

----------


## hussain2007

> ياغالى مافيش اعتراض على كلامك  بس احنا هنا ماشيين على الطريقة يعنى مثلا الطريقة الان بتقول شراء وانت بتيجى تقول بيع  او بنقول بيع وانت بتقول شراء يعنى رايين عكس بعض واحنا مفترض ملتزمين بالطريقة لا اكثر  انت ممكن تكون ملتزم بالطريقة وبتزود امور فنية فهذا يرجع لك

   
انا ما قلت لكم بيعو او اشترو انا بس عطيتكم راي فقط لا غير  :Doh:  
وانا كاتب اعتقد انه المجنون راح يصعد الى العلى هذا كل اللي قلته  :No3: ... ما قلتلكم شراء  :No3: او بيع  :No3:   
اسف اذا كنت ازعجتكم

----------


## MR.M

وش رايك في بيع المجنون من  231.50 افتتاح شمعه تحت الموفنج  وال ار اس أي تحت 50

----------


## بشير

> با جماعة انا ما قلت لكم شترو او بيعو   
> انا كان بس قصدي اشوف شنو رايكم انه في الكلام اللي قلته   
> انا لو ما اتبع معاكم الطريقة ما كتب هنا شيء في هذا الموضوع  
> هو كان مجرد راي لا اكثر .. ولا قلت انه رايي صحيح ... 
> واذا كان على شارت فاسمحولي اسف .. كنت في الجامعه مشغول اسف  
> كان اقصدي اخدم فقط .. واذا ازعجكم بهذا التنتبه فا انا اسف مره ثانيه  
> وعد انشاءالله اني ما راح اتكلم في اي شيء الا لمه يترقب الزوج الى موفنيج اللي حاطنيه    وهذي الشارات اخ بيشر و اسف مره ثانيه .. انشاءالله مره ثانيه احط الشارت قبل الكلام

 اشدعوه ابو علاوي انا كان قصدي بس ما نتكلم الا علمي بعيد عن التخمينات ولو فهمتني بغير هذا الشيء أنا الي آسف حبيبي

----------


## بشير

> اخي بشير انا متابع معك بس عندي استفسارات

   

> 1- هل العمل على الكيبل والمجنون بهذه الطريقه  2- هل اعداد ار اس اي 14 كما هو. 3- ما هي الاهداف وكم الاستوب . ارجو الافادة

 فقط الباوند الارس آي ما اعتمده ما نفع معاي على الخمس دقايق الاهداف والاستوب نفس طريقة55 وان كنت اراقب الان الخروج مع الانعكاس يعني لنهاية الشهر الفضيل تكون الصوره تكونت أفضل واليوم خطر في بالي ملاحظه رايح ادرجها الان وهي الاتجاه على الاربع ساعات رايح يكون فلتر للعمليات بدل rsi ننتظر رأي الاخ سمير فيها  ............... يحاول الان كسر الترند على الاربع ساعات

----------


## ناصر محمد

> ان امكن اخونا ناصر محمد يقولنا رايه لانى عارف بيحب موفنج 89 فيقولنا رايه هو كمان

 أخى الحبيب سمير
معذرة فلم أرى هذه المشاركة 
متابعتى قليلة جدا هذه الآيام
أولا أحب أن أشيد بالمجهود الكبير فى هذه الورشة الرائعة
 فجزاكم الله كل خير وبارك الله فيكم جميعا ووفقكم وسدد خطاكم
موفنج 89 رائع جدا جدا على فريم 4 ساعات
 وكثيرا جدا ما يحترمه السعر بشكل عالى
والشارت الذى ارفقته ممتاز جدا 
وأنا دائما ما أستخدمه فهو أحد الأدوات المساعدة فى المتاجرة ويكون مساعدا لى فى قراراتى
 حسب وضعه على الشارت
ودى وتقديرى

----------


## tamer

فرصة للباوند دولار بيع من 1.0136 .
هل من متابع

----------


## temo

معالك  يا غالى والفرصة ان شاء الله مضمونة

----------


## بشير

تحديث لفرصة الباوند تم كسر الترند والاغلاق تحته وهو كما قلنا فلتر تحت التجربه

----------


## بسيم محمد

> فرصة للباوند دولار بيع من 1.0136 .
> هل من متابع

 2.0136

----------


## temo

استاذ سمير انتا فين اكيد بتصلى طيب انا كمان هروح اصلى ولما نرجح نشوف الفرصة وصلت لفين

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخى الحبيب سمير
> معذرة فلم أرى هذه المشاركة 
> متابعتى قليلة جدا هذه الآيام
> أولا أحب أن أشيد بالمجهود الكبير فى هذه الورشة الرائعة
>  فجزاكم الله كل خير وبارك الله فيكم جميعا ووفقكم وسدد خطاكم
> موفنج 89 رائع جدا جدا على فريم 4 ساعات
>  وكثيرا جدا ما يحترمه السعر بشكل عالى
> والشارت الذى ارفقته ممتاز جدا 
> وأنا دائما ما أستخدمه فهو أحد الأدوات المساعدة فى المتاجرة ويكون مساعدا لى فى قراراتى
> ...

 بارك الله فيك ياغالى وتسلم على متابعتك

----------


## سمير صيام

> فرصة للباوند دولار بيع من 1.0136 .
> هل من متابع

  

> معالك  يا غالى والفرصة ان شاء الله مضمونة

  

> تحديث لفرصة الباوند تم كسر الترند والاغلاق تحته وهو كما قلنا فلتر تحت التجربه

  

> 2.0136

  

> استاذ سمير انتا فين اكيد بتصلى طيب انا كمان هروح اصلى ولما نرجح نشوف الفرصة وصلت لفين

 هو فعلا كسر الترند والموفنج وللدخول مضبوط ان شاء الله  يا بشير الفلتر اللىى بتقوله لا يتكرر كتير اللى هو كسر الترند وانا فى مشاركة فى اوائل الموضوع قلت انه افضل دخول للموفنج 55 اللى يكون متوافق معاه كسر الترند

----------


## سمير صيام

معلش انا مش قادر اتابع معاكم النهاردة عندى شوية تعب بسيطة
وان شاء الله انتوا مش هتقصروا

----------


## Alshourbagy

> معلش انا مش قادر اتابع معاكم النهاردة عندى شوية تعب بسيطة
> وان شاء الله انتوا مش هتقصروا

 ألف سلامه عليك أخي سمير

----------


## tamer

ألف سلامه عليك أخي سمير

----------


## yafrahnet

سلام الله عليكم 
هل الشروط اتحققت بالنسبة للمجنون؟ممكن ندخل الأن في الصفقة

----------


## markov

سلامتك اخي سمير .. ربنا يعطيك الصحه والعافيه ..
 احلى واقوى فلتر لطريقتك بعد المعاينه .. هو نفسه موفينج 55 ولكن على الاربع ساعات. 
اذن الطريقه ستكون هكذا .. دخول بعد كسر 55 على الساعه ومباشره وضع خط الارتداد المفترض على 55 الاربع ساعات وان كسر الاخير .. فالمجال مفتوح يا صديقي.

----------


## Alshourbagy

> سلام الله عليكم 
> هل الشروط اتحققت بالنسبة للمجنون؟ممكن ندخل الأن في الصفقة

 أخي الفاضل...الدخول كان من زمااااااااااان.....الدخول كان من 231.72 أما الأن فلا دخول لبعد السعر عن الموفينج 100 نقطة علي الأقل

----------


## yafrahnet

لم أجد اي مشاركة تشير للدخول أو الأهداف خاصة بعد التعديلات الحاصلة هنا 
الواحد تاه بالفعل

----------


## Alshourbagy

> لم أجد اي مشاركة تشير للدخول أو الأهداف خاصة بعد التعديلات الحاصلة هنا 
> الواحد تاه بالفعل

 علي حد علمي لا يوجد أي تعديل في الطريقة حتي الأن....كل ما في الأمر أن البعض لا يكون متواجدا أحيانا عند وجود فرصة مثل ما يحدث معي علي سبيل المثال بعض الأحيان لانشغالي في العمل. والموضوع بسيط جدا ...عليك مراقبة كسر واغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات فوق أو تحت خط الموفينج للدخول شراء أو بيع ولا تنسي وضع ال ار اس اي فوق أو تحت ال 50 .....

----------


## yafrahnet

> علي حد علمي لا يوجد أي تعديل في الطريقة حتي الأن....كل ما في الأمر أن البعض لا يكون متواجدا أحيانا عند وجود فرصة مثل ما يحدث معي علي سبيل المثال بعض الأحيان لانشغالي في العمل. والموضوع بسيط جدا ...عليك مراقبة كسر واغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات فوق أو تحت خط الموفينج للدخول شراء أو بيع ولا تنسي وضع ال ار اس اي فوق أو تحت ال 50 .....

 شكرا جزيلا لك أخي

----------


## سمير صيام

> ألف سلامه عليك أخي سمير

  

> ألف سلامه عليك أخي سمير

 الله يسلمكم يارب

----------


## سمير صيام

> علي حد علمي لا يوجد أي تعديل في الطريقة حتي الأن....كل ما في الأمر أن البعض لا يكون متواجدا أحيانا عند وجود فرصة مثل ما يحدث معي علي سبيل المثال بعض الأحيان لانشغالي في العمل. والموضوع بسيط جدا ...عليك مراقبة كسر واغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات فوق أو تحت خط الموفينج للدخول شراء أو بيع ولا تنسي وضع ال ار اس اي فوق أو تحت ال 50 .....

 كلامك مضبوط ياغالى
اللى بيتابع اى طريقة المفوض حاطط على الشارت المؤشرات ومنتظر اى فرصة ولو وجدها بيضعها للاخوة ولا ينتظر ان احد اخر يضعها وهو لا يدخلها 
كلام الاخ عبد الحميد واضح انه مش متابع الفرص على الشارت وينتظرها ىف الموضوع فقط

----------


## pilot_1010

سلامتك اخي سمير .. ربنا يعطيك الصحه والعافيه ..

----------


## سمير صيام

> سلامتك اخي سمير .. ربنا يعطيك الصحه والعافيه ..

 الله يخليك يارب تسلم ياغالى

----------


## بشير

> هو فعلا كسر الترند والموفنج وللدخول مضبوط ان شاء الله  يا بشير الفلتر اللىى بتقوله لا يتكرر كتير اللى هو كسر الترند وانا فى مشاركة فى اوائل الموضوع قلت انه افضل دخول للموفنج 55 اللى يكون متوافق معاه كسر الترند

 انا كنت اقصد أن الفلتر هو معرفة الاتجاه على الاربع ساعات والدخول معه على الخمس دقائق فجائت مناسبة كسر الترند في وقتها وسلامتك ان شاء الله واتمنى عليك ان تاخذ فترة راحه كافيه لاني الاحظ الك مشاركات حتى أيام الاجازه

----------


## Vito

مساء الخير على الجميع وألف سلامة لمشرفنا الغالي  :Wub:   الحقيقة أنك بتتعب نفسك على الآخر في خدمة المنتدى. الله يعطيك العافية ويجعلها في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا كنت اقصد أن الفلتر هو معرفة الاتجاه على الاربع ساعات والدخول معه على الخمس دقائق فجائت مناسبة كسر الترند في وقتها وسلامتك ان شاء الله واتمنى عليك ان تاخذ فترة راحه كافيه لاني الاحظ الك مشاركات حتى أيام الاجازه

 هلا ياغالى 
الله يسلمك يارب من كل مكروه 
بالنسبة لفريم الخمس دقائق مش محتاج الاربع ساعات كفلتر لانه فرق كبير بينهم 
لكن برضه جرب وان شاء الله تكون مضبوطة

----------


## سمير صيام

> مساء الخير على الجميع وألف سلامة لمشرفنا الغالي   الحقيقة أنك بتتعب نفسك على الآخر في خدمة المنتدى. الله يعطيك العافية ويجعلها في ميزان حسناتك

 الله يسلمك من كل مكروه يارب ويعافيك يارب

----------


## gennesh

_ألف سلامة عليك يا استاذ سمير_ _و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله_

----------


## سمير صيام

> _ألف سلامة عليك يا استاذ سمير_ _و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله_

 الله يسلمك ياغالى وربنا يوفقك دايما يارب

----------


## I am Mohammad

سمير باشا ..   الله يديم عليك العافية يا رب  والله ما نستحمل نسمه عنك أي مكروه لا قدر الله  ربنا يسلمك  يا راجل يا محترم  ويبارك لك في اولادك ومالك .. آمين يارب

----------


## سمير صيام

> سمير باشا ..   الله يديم عليك العافية يا رب  والله ما نستحمل نسمه عنك أي مكروه لا قدر الله  ربنا يسلمك  يا راجل يا محترم  ويبارك لك في اولادك ومالك .. آمين يارب

 تسلم ياغالى 
وعكة بسيطة والحمد الله

----------


## sakeerr

الله يسلمك ويعافيك  اخي سمير

----------


## سمير صيام

> الله يسلمك ويعافيك  اخي سمير

 تسلم ياغالى ربنا يعافينا جميعا

----------


## egypt0

> تسلم ياغالى 
> وعكة بسيطة والحمد الله

   اخر سمير شافاك الله وعافاك 
اعتذر عن تاخرى فى السوال عنك نظرا لمعرفتى الان فقط  
وربنا يشفيك باذن الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخر سمير شافاك الله وعافاك 
> اعتذر عن تاخرى فى السوال عنك نظرا لمعرفتى الان فقط  
> وربنا يشفيك باذن الله

 ولا يهمك ياغالى 
الحمد الله الان

----------


## Vito

أخي سمير ماذا أفعل لأيقاف الرسائل التي تأتيني من المنتدى عن أي مشاركة جديدة في مواضيع سبق واشتركت فيها؟   صندوق الوارد خلاص غرق !!

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير ماذا أفعل لأيقاف الرسائل التي تأتيني من المنتدى عن أي مشاركة جديدة في مواضيع سبق واشتركت فيها؟   صندوق الوارد خلاص غرق !!

 ادخل على لوحة التحكم وادخل على المواضيع المشترك فيها وعلم على كل المواضيع واختار الغاء الاشتراك 
وبعدين ادخل على الاختيارات والغى التنبيه البريدى 
وكل موضوع تكتب رد فيه تاكد من تحت انه مش متعلم على التنبيه بالبريد

----------


## yafrahnet

> كلامك مضبوط ياغالى
> اللى بيتابع اى طريقة المفوض حاطط على الشارت المؤشرات ومنتظر اى فرصة ولو وجدها بيضعها للاخوة ولا ينتظر ان احد اخر يضعها وهو لا يدخلها 
> كلام الاخ عبد الحميد واضح انه مش متابع الفرص على الشارت وينتظرها ىف الموضوع فقط

 ألف سلامة واتمنى أن يشفيك أخي سمير وهذا هو الأهم .
أما بالنسبة لمتابعتي للشارت متابع لكن لاتنسى فروق التوقيت الفرصة كانت صباحا باكرا وأنا كنت نائما ولما تابعت الشارت وجدت أن شمعة الساعة الواحدة توقيت غرينتش اقفلت فوق الموفينج وقبلها شمعة أخرى اقفلت فوق الموفينج لهذا استفسرت فقط .
رغم ذلك دخلت الصفقة وحققت بعض النقاط  منها و الحمد لله مش عايز أخرج من المولد بلا حمص ده مثل مصري .
لاتنسى ان الطريقة طريقتك فعندما تدينا الضوء الأخضر بندخل على الصفقة متوكلين على الله أي نكون شيئا ما مرتحين فلاتوجد طريقة مضمونة 100 في 100
والحمد لله على سلامتك

----------


## سمير صيام

> ألف سلامة واتمنى أن يشفيك أخي سمير وهذا هو الأهم .
> أما بالنسبة لمتابعتي للشارت متابع لكن لاتنسى فروق التوقيت الفرصة كانت صباحا باكرا وأنا كنت نائما ولما تابعت الشارت وجدت أن شمعة الساعة الواحدة توقيت غرينتش اقفلت فوق الموفينج وقبلها شمعة أخرى اقفلت فوق الموفينج لهذا استفسرت فقط .
> رغم ذلك دخلت الصفقة وحققت بعض النقاط  منها و الحمد لله مش عايز أخرج من المولد بلا حمص ده مثل مصري .
> لاتنسى ان الطريقة طريقتك فعندما تدينا الضوء الأخضر بندخل على الصفقة متوكلين على الله أي نكون شيئا ما مرتحين فلاتوجد طريقة مضمونة 100 في 100
> والحمد لله على سلامتك

 الله يسلمك ياغالى
متابعة كل واحد مطلوبة وانا صحيح اغلب الوقت فى المنتدى لكن برضه ممكن يكون فى فرص وانا مش موجود اكون خارج البيت او نائم عشان كده اى حد بيتابع هيقول الفرصة
وبعدين الطريقة مبقتش بتاعتى لوحدى مادام نزلت المنتدى فهى تخص كل المتابعين 
عموما الفرص الجاية كتير ان شاء الله

----------


## خالد.الحربي

الف لا باس عليك يا غالي ....اجر وعافية باذن الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> الف لا باس عليك يا غالي ....اجر وعافية باذن الله

 يا هلا بحبينا الغالى نورت الموضوع
الله يسلمك يارب من كل مكروه 
بارك الله فيك دايما

----------


## Vito

الشروط بالكاد تحققت على الباوند / دولار هل يكفي هذا للدخول ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> الشروط بالكاد تحققت على الباوند / دولار هل يكفي هذا للدخول ؟؟

 بصراحة الاغلاق محير لانه على الموفنج بالضبط حتى نفس الحال على موفنج 89
رايى الشخصى نصبر شمعة اخرى للضمان

----------


## نـزار محمد

> بصراحة الاغلاق محير لانه على الموفنج بالضبط حتى نفس الحال على موفنج 89
> رايى الشخصى نصبر شمعة اخرى للضمان

 الاخ سمير  
هل معنى ذلك نتظر شمعة اخرى لشارت الساعة او 4 ساعات

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاخ سمير  
> هل معنى ذلك نتظر شمعة اخرى لشارت الساعة او 4 ساعات

 هننتظر الاربع ساعات يعنى بعد ساعة ونص

----------


## نـزار محمد

> هننتظر الاربع ساعات يعنى بعد ساعة ونص

 شكرا لك

----------


## DoDy2u

> العملة الباوند دولار
> الفريم الاربع ساعات
> المؤشرات RSI 14 + موفنج EMA 55   الباوند ين الفريم الاربع ساعات
> المؤشرات RSI 14 + موفنج EMA 50 + SHIFT 25

 اخي سمير .. جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الطريقة  
لي سؤال من فضلك .. ماهو الفرق بين المؤشرين المرفقين وهل نستطيع استخدام المؤشر الخاص بالباوند ين مع الباوند دولار او الباوند فرنك ؟ 
اشكر لك سعة صدرك  
تحياتي لك

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير .. جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الطريقة  
> لي سؤال من فضلك .. ماهو الفرق بين المؤشرين المرفقين وهل نستطيع استخدام المؤشر الخاص بالباوند ين مع الباوند دولار او الباوند فرنك ؟ 
> اشكر لك سعة صدرك  
> تحياتي لك

 الفرق بين الاتنين فى الاعددات فالمجنون له اعدادات متوافقه معاه
بالنسبة لموفنج 55 يمشى مع كل العملات بس افضلهم الباوند

----------


## Vito

أستاذ سمير مساء الخير ممكن لو سمحت سؤال خارج عن الموضوع  عندما يكون هناك خبر قوي على الدولار أليس من الواجب أن الباوند دولار والدولار ين يتصرفان بطريقة متعاكسة فيصعد واحد ويهبط الثاني؟ إذا كيف يتصرف المجنون في هذه الحالة ؟ أليس المفروض أن الدولار ين يؤثر فيه أكثر من الباوند دولار ؟ ثم في الخبر الأخير عن خفض الفائدة الأمريكية منذ أيام كيف ارتفع السعر في الأزواج الثلاثة معاً؟

----------


## pilot_1010

مختفي خالص يا معلم سمير  
اتمنى انك تكون بألف صحه وعافيه يا غالي

----------


## I am Mohammad

> مختفي خالص يا معلم سمير  
> اتمنى انك تكون بألف صحه وعافيه يا غالي

 والله سبقتني في السؤال  ايه أخبارك سمير باشا ؟؟  طمننا  عليك يا راجل يا طيب ...

----------


## mu7amd

يا اخةن من يطمنا عن الاخ سمير او يعرف عنه خبر

----------


## سمير صيام

> مختفي خالص يا معلم سمير  
> اتمنى انك تكون بألف صحه وعافيه يا غالي

  

> والله سبقتني في السؤال  ايه أخبارك سمير باشا ؟؟  طمننا  عليك يا راجل يا طيب ...

  

> يا اخةن من يطمنا عن الاخ سمير او يعرف عنه خبر

 تسلموا يارب على السؤال 
ربنا يديم الصحة على الجميع

----------


## one-one

السلام عليكم 
ماهى اخر التطورات فى هذا الموضوع لو سمحتم ؟
واريد تمبلت للعملتين اذا ممكن

----------


## one-one

الحمد لله عالسلامة اخ سمير

----------


## mu7amd

> تسلموا يارب على السؤال   ربنا يديم الصحة على الجميع

 ايه يا عم سمير الغيبه دي 
لكن معذور والله الشغل في رمضان كله تجميع حسنات وعبادة مو بورصه بس حبينا نتطمن عليك وعلى صحتك والحمد الله انك رديت علينا
كل عام وانت بخير

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

السلام عليكم
لا جديد على الباوند دولار
واي جديد راح نعلم بيه
محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## بسيم محمد

أخي سمير
عاش اللي سمع منك واطمئن عليك . والله ليك وحشة وبيني وبينك المنتدى بدون سمير يبقى ناقص حاجة حلوة . 
الباوند أخباره تكاد تكون معدومة اليومين دول . برأيك الباوند رايح فين حسب موجات ال ELLIOT .
تمنياتي لك بالصحة والعافية على الدوام .

----------


## loris aziz

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى  
اخواني ممكن اسئلكم عن  االدوولار ين 
ماهو االموفيننج  افرينج اسستتعمله  
وشكراااااااااااااااا

----------


## one-one

> السلام عليكم 
> ماهى اخر التطورات فى هذا الموضوع لو سمحتم ؟
> واريد تمبلت للعملتين اذا ممكن

   اكرر سؤالى  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Vito

> السلام عليكم 
> ماهى اخر التطورات فى هذا الموضوع لو سمحتم ؟
> واريد تمبلت للعملتين اذا ممكن

 أخي الكريم التمبليت وشرح الطريقة موجود في الصفحة الأولى للموضوع في المشاركة الأولى والثانية.
وبالنسبة للتطورات احنا لسه شغالين عليها وبانتظار فرصة جديدة تحقق الشروط والنتائج الحمد لله ممتازة خصوصاً على المجنون.

----------


## نـزار محمد

الاخ سمير 
كيف يتم ضبط موفينج 50 + SHIFT 25 على برنامج FX accuchats التابع لشركة fxsol ؟ الازاحة المسموح بها تتراوح بين -5 و+5 فقط؟
فهل ممكن وضع الازاحة على رقم 0.25؟؟؟ 
تقبل ودي
أبو ندى

----------


## one-one

> أخي الكريم التمبليت وشرح الطريقة موجود في الصفحة الأولى للموضوع في المشاركة الأولى والثانية.
> وبالنسبة للتطورات احنا لسه شغالين عليها وبانتظار فرصة جديدة تحقق الشروط والنتائج الحمد لله ممتازة خصوصاً على المجنون.

 اذن ما زال العمل على فريم 4 ساعات  صح ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> اكرر سؤالى

 اخر الاوضاع كما فى الصفحة الاولى والتمبلت موجود فى المشاركة التانية

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاخ سمير 
> كيف يتم ضبط موفينج 50 + SHIFT 25 على برنامج FX accuchats التابع لشركة fxsol ؟ الازاحة المسموح بها تتراوح بين -5 و+5 فقط؟
> فهل ممكن وضع الازاحة على رقم 0.25؟؟؟ 
> تقبل ودي
> أبو ندى

 مجربتش بصراحة لكن اوعدك اراجعها على الشارت وارد عليك

----------


## سمير صيام

> اذن ما زال العمل على فريم 4 ساعات  صح ؟

 الباوند دولار الاربع ساعتالمجنون الاربع ساعات + الساعة

----------


## نـزار محمد

> مجربتش بصراحة لكن اوعدك اراجعها على الشارت وارد عليك

 جزاك الله خيرا..
لدي استفسار اخر : ما هو افضل موفنيج للشارت اليومي؟ اقصد اعداداته هل 55,100 أو 200 .. الخ؟ 
ايضا في مسألة اخرى شارت fxsol للاربع ساعات، شمعة الاربع ساعات تغلق قبل شمعة الاربع ساعات في الترد Altrade4  
مثلا شمعة الساعة الثامن في     altrade تفتح الساعة الثامنة وتغلق الساعة 12 ظهرا. بينما نفس الشمعة في fxsol تفتح الساعة السابعة وتغلق الساعة 11 صباحا؟ 
فهل هذا الاختلاف يخل بالاستراتيجية الموفينج 55 وغيرها؟ 
ومعذرة لوكثرت عليك بالاسئلة، وخواتم مباركة وتقبل الله منا ومنكم. 
أبو ندى

----------


## سمير صيام

> جزاك الله خيرا..
> لدي استفسار اخر : ما هو افضل موفنيج للشارت اليومي؟ اقصد اعداداته هل 55,100 أو 200 .. الخ؟ 
> ايضا في مسألة اخرى شارت fxsol للاربع ساعات، شمعة الاربع ساعات تغلق قبل شمعة الاربع ساعات في الترد Altrade4  
> مثلا شمعة الساعة الثامن في     altrade تفتح الساعة الثامنة وتغلق الساعة 12 ظهرا. بينما نفس الشمعة في fxsol تفتح الساعة السابعة وتغلق الساعة 11 صباحا؟ 
> فهل هذا الاختلاف يخل بالاستراتيجية الموفينج 55 وغيرها؟ 
> ومعذرة لوكثرت عليك بالاسئلة، وخواتم مباركة وتقبل الله منا ومنكم. 
> أبو ندى

 
كويس انك نبهتنى لهذه النقطة 
شموع الاربع ساعات على برنامج افكسول غير متفقة مع ال تريد وغير متفقة مع الاغلاقات الصحيحة والسبب انه يبدا الاسبوع يوم الاحد مساء الساعة 11 فيبدا منها حساب شمعة الاربع ساعات مع انه انهم ضابطين شمعة الدايلى فتجد يوم الاحد له شمعة خاصة به 
لذلك لا انصحك بمتابعة الطربقة على شارت افكسول 
نقطة افضل موفنج للدايلى حتى لو كان 55 فالاستوب سيكون كام لن يقل عن 200 نقطة على الاقل فهل حسابك يتحمل ذلك

----------


## نـزار محمد

> كويس انك نبهتنى لهذه النقطة 
> شموع الاربع ساعات على برنامج افكسول غير متفقة مع ال تريد وغير متفقة مع الاغلاقات الصحيحة والسبب انه يبدا الاسبوع يوم الاحد مساء الساعة 11 فيبدا منها حساب شمعة الاربع ساعات مع انه انهم ضابطين شمعة الدايلى فتجد يوم الاحد له شمعة خاصة به 
> لذلك لا انصحك بمتابعة الطربقة على شارت افكسول 
> نقطة افضل موفنج للدايلى حتى لو كان 55 فالاستوب سيكون كام لن يقل عن 200 نقطة على الاقل فهل حسابك يتحمل ذلك

 شكرا اخ سمير على الرد.. طبع حسابي لايتحمل 200 نقطة :Thumb:

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

السلام عليكم
للمراقبة على الاربع سعات
التقاطع قرب جدا 
محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

السلام عليكم
احبتي الكرام
اذا اضفنا شوي كلاسكي
1 كسر مقاومة
2 كسر ترند 
3 كسر قنات مع اكسر الترند والدخول في قنات هابطة
4 هنالك على ما اعتقد درفرجنس (هذه اتركها لاخي سمير)
5 مؤشر rsi تحت الخمسين
يعني خمس تحليلات اضفها الى طريقتهنا البسيطة 
واذا نضرنا الى النماذج
فنحن مستعدون للخروج من الجوهرة 
ومن ناحية الاخبار
فكلها سلبية للباود ستهوي به الى الاسفل (دخول في قانت هابطة) على الاقل هذا الاسبوع والي بعده 
هذا والله اعلم
محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## I am Mohammad

معلم كبير انت يا خيرالدين  ما شاء الله عليك  جميلة شارتاتك  لكن أغلب الظن هو ثبات الفائدة مما يسبب ارتفاع أزواج الباوند .. فأين الأخبار السلبية؟

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

> معلم كبير انت يا خيرالدين  ما شاء الله عليك  جميلة شارتاتك  لكن أغلب الظن هو ثبات الفائدة مما يسبب ارتفاع أزواج الباوند .. فأين الأخبار السلبية؟

 قرئة مقالة الاخ عارف الباخات
في منتدى الجيران
اذا اردت ان اضع الرابط ساطلب الاذن من الاداة اولا 
وشكرا اخي الكريم على تشجيعي 
محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## emad486

السلام عليكم يا اخوان  لا ارى مشاركات فى الفتره الاخيره   وما اخبار الفرص الجيده ولا الاستاذ سمير مشغول فى العشره الاواخر من الشهر الكريم وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

السلام عليكم
هذه فرصة للمراقبة
سواء ارتداد او اختراق 
في المتابعة ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم يا اخوان  لا ارى مشاركات فى الفتره الاخيره   وما اخبار الفرص الجيده ولا الاستاذ سمير مشغول فى العشره الاواخر من الشهر الكريم وكل عام وانتم بخير

 هلا ياغالى 
الاخوة شايفهم مكسلين اليومين دول عشان خواتيم شهر رمضان 
ان شاء الله اى فرص سيتم وضعها واخونا خير الدين لا يتاخر عن وضع اى فرصة

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> هذه فرصة للمراقبة
> سواء ارتداد او اختراق 
> في المتابعة ان شاء الله

 وعليكم السلام شكل الشمعة حتى الان تعتبر انعكاسية لكن rsi  تحت الخمسين عموما ننتظر اغلاق الشمعة ان شاء الله

----------


## emad486

اقفلت الشمعه بس المومنتم لسه تحت ايه راى الاخوان

----------


## سمير صيام

> اقفلت الشمعه بس المومنتم لسه تحت ايه راى الاخوان

 هننتظر شمعة اخرى ان شاء الله يا اما يكسر الموفنج او يطلع rsi  فوق 50

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

السلام عليكم
هذه الحالة التي وصل اليها الباوند
سننتضر الشمعة القادمة ان شاء الله
اما تقاطع فدخول بيع او ننتضر المؤشر يطلع فوق الخمسين وندخل شراء 
محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## emad486

السلام عليكم يا اخوان ايه رايكم فى الباوند دولار

----------


## emad486

> السلام عليكم يا اخوان ايه رايكم فى الباوند دولار

 للمتابعه

----------


## emad486

المتابعه

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم يا اخوان ايه رايكم فى الباوند دولار

  

> للمتابعه

 هو حقق الهدف الاول وارتد مرة اخرى لنقطة الدخول

----------


## mu7amd

> هو حقق الهدف الاول وارتد مرة اخرى لنقطة الدخول

 اعتقد السبب والله اعلم يا استاذ سمير هو الموفينج الي كلمتنا عنه موفينج 89

----------


## سمير صيام

> اعتقد السبب والله اعلم يا استاذ سمير هو الموفينج الي كلمتنا عنه موفينج 89

 هو احد الاسباب طبعا و 38 فايبو

----------


## emad486

[quote=سمير صيام;447009]هو حقق الهدف الاول وارتد مرة اخرى لنقطة الدخول  هوايه الهدف الأول احنا لم ندخل فى الصفقه اساسا هل تغيرت الأعدادات وما الوضع الأن بعد اغلاق الشمعه الحالية 
[/quote!!!!

----------


## سمير صيام

الدخول كان من 2.0332 او اى سعر افضل والهدف الاول 60 نقطة

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

السلام عليكم
الدخول شراء ان شاء الله
لكن السفقة فيها شوب مخاطرة
لان الشمعة طويلة شوي
وايضا السعر مشا عليبنا حوالى 10 نقاط
ان شاء الله ادخل الان شراء
محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

السلام عليكم

----------


## mdraw

جزاكم الله خيرالجزاء  وجعلكم من عتقاء شهر رمضان المبارك من النار إن شاء الله  شكري لكل الأساتذة والأعضاء وخاصة الأستاذ سمير و الأستاذ بوحة وووووو .... لقد شجعتموني على الدخول بشكل جدي في هذا المحيط الفوركسي بسبب وجود منقذين مهرة وما أكثرهم والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## Alshourbagy

يا أهل الموفينج 55 ...الباوند أغلق تحت الموفينج علي شارت الأربع ساعات....
كل عام وأنتم بخير

----------


## mu7amd

> يا أهل الموفينج 55 ...الباوند أغلق تحت الموفينج علي شارت الأربع ساعات....  كل عام وأنتم بخير

 ياجماعه اخر يوم صيام استحملو شويه وردو على الراجل كلامه صحيح فين الخبراء
وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## سمير صيام

> يا أهل الموفينج 55 ...الباوند أغلق تحت الموفينج علي شارت الأربع ساعات....
> كل عام وأنتم بخير

  

> ياجماعه اخر يوم صيام استحملو شويه وردو على الراجل كلامه صحيح فين الخبراء
> وكل عام وانتم بخير

 فرصة صحيحية ان شاء الله وربنا يوفق

----------


## أبو دلامة

*أستاذ سمير هل هناك تحديث على الطريقة أم أنها على حالها كما هي موجودة في الصفحة الأولى  *

----------


## WINNER

أخي سمير كل عام أنت و سائر المسلمين بألف ألف خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> *أستاذ سمير هل هناك تحديث على الطريقة أم أنها على حالها كما هي موجودة في الصفحة الأولى  *

 لا تحديث هى نفسها كما فى الصفحة الاولى ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير كل عام أنت و سائر المسلمين بألف ألف خير

 كل عام وانت بخير 
تقبل الله منا ومنك

----------


## نـزار محمد

كل عام وانتم بخير ...
نقبل الله منا ومنكم

----------


## emad486

السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بخير ممكن فتح شراء بعد اغلاق الشمعه الحالية

----------


## emad486

> السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بخير ممكن فتح شراء بعد اغلاق الشمعه الحالية

 يااستاذ سمير ممكن ندخل شراء ولا ل يا اخوان باقى 5 دقائق على اغلاق الشمعه  هل من مجيب

----------


## egypt0

> يااستاذ سمير ممكن ندخل شراء ولا ل يا اخوان باقى 5 دقائق على اغلاق الشمعه  هل من مجيب

 
حسب شروط استاذنا سمير دى فرصه لونج
اقفال شمعه الاربع ساعات فوق الموفنج
وال rsi فوق 50 
فى الانتظر الراى الاخير لاستاذنا سمير

----------


## loly

هل الدخول على فرصة الباوند دولار أربع ساعات ب 180 هدف و ستوب 60؟
و هل نستخدم التريلينج استوب أم ننتظر الهدف أو الستوب؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بخير ممكن فتح شراء بعد اغلاق الشمعه الحالية

  

> حسب شروط استاذنا سمير دى فرصه لونج
> اقفال شمعه الاربع ساعات فوق الموفنج
> وال rsi فوق 50 
> فى الانتظر الراى الاخير لاستاذنا سمير

 حسب شروط الطريقة نعم للدخول

----------


## egypt0

> هل الدخول على فرصة الباوند دولار أربع ساعات ب 180 هدف و ستوب 60؟
> و هل نستخدم التريلينج استوب أم ننتظر الهدف أو الستوب؟

 طريقه اداره اخونا سمير  
بياخد هدفه فى الباوند كل 60 نقطه  
وبيفتح عقدين  عند الوصول للهدف الاول 60 نقطه بيقفل عقد 
ويترك التانى بس بيعمل ستوب على منطقه الدخول وينتظر الهدف التانى 60 نقطه اخرى وهكذا

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل الدخول على فرصة الباوند دولار أربع ساعات ب 180 هدف و ستوب 60؟
> و هل نستخدم التريلينج استوب أم ننتظر الهدف أو الستوب؟

 نفس المتبع لم يتم تغيير اى شئ 
الاهداف كل 60 نقطة مع تقديم الاستوب المتحرك والاستوب 60

----------


## سمير صيام

> طريقه اداره اخونا سمير  
> بياخد هدفه فى الباوند كل 60 نقطه  
> وبيفتح عقدين  عند الوصول للهدف الاول 60 نقطه بيقفل عقد 
> ويترك التانى بس بيعمل ستوب على منطقه الدخول وينتظر الهدف التانى 60 نقطه اخرى وهكذا

  :015:

----------


## بسيم محمد

معلش جيت متأخر . الاول كل عام وانتم بالف خير . ثانيا ما هو سعر الشراء وما الهدف ؟

----------


## [email protected]

> معلش جيت متأخر . الاول كل عام وانتم بالف خير . ثانيا ما هو سعر الشراء وما الهدف ؟

 سعر الشراء 2.0384 والهدف 60 نقطه

----------


## بسيم محمد

> سعر الشراء  2.0384  والهدف 60 نقطه

 تسلم ايديك

----------


## Fx Expert

يا استاذ سمير صيام  
كل عام وانت بخير ولو انها متأخرة شوية حبتين 
بصراحة طريقة الموفينج 55 لا عليها غبار وان شاء الله انا منضم لكم باذن الله 
بس ممكن طلب صغير الا يوجد منبة صوتيّ في حال اغلاق الشمعة فوق او اسفل الموفنج ؟؟ 
وجزاكم الله خير جميعاً

----------


## سمير صيام

> معلش جيت متأخر . الاول كل عام وانتم بالف خير . ثانيا ما هو سعر الشراء وما الهدف ؟

  

> سعر الشراء 2.0384 والهدف 60 نقطه

 اهلا اخى بسيم
كل عام وانت بخير
ان شاء الله الاهداف هى كل 60 نقطة يعنى هدف اول عند 2.0444 والتانى عند 2.0504 والتالت عند 2.0564  
تقبل ودى

----------


## سمير صيام

> يا استاذ سمير صيام  
> كل عام وانت بخير ولو انها متأخرة شوية حبتين 
> بصراحة طريقة الموفينج 55 لا عليها غبار وان شاء الله انا منضم لكم باذن الله 
> بس ممكن طلب صغير الا يوجد منبة صوتيّ في حال اغلاق الشمعة فوق او اسفل الموفنج ؟؟ 
> وجزاكم الله خير جميعاً

 كل عام وانت بخير
بالنسبة للتنبيه الصوتى سهلة ان شاء الله 
يمكن وضع موفنج 1 مع موفنج 55 وعند التقاطع يحدث التنبيه وذلك لاى مؤشر موفنح ومنهم لاخونا الغامدى مرفق مع المشاركة 
تقبل ودى

----------


## سيف الملوك

> كل عام وانت بخير  بالنسبة للتنبيه الصوتى سهلة ان شاء الله  يمكن وضع موفنج 1 مع موفنج 55 وعند التقاطع يحدث التنبيه وذلك لاى مؤشر موفنح ومنهم لاخونا الغامدى مرفق مع المشاركة  تقبل ودى

 استاذي سمير صيام ما اقدر افوت فرصه للتهنئه ولا اهنيك بها عيدك سعيد ولو متأخره حبتين محبك

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

كل عام والاخوة بخير
فاتتني الفرصة لكن خيرها في غيرها

----------


## نـزار محمد

فرصة للمتابعة... الباوند دولار

----------


## emad486

فرصة بيع على السترينى دولار  ارجو المتابعه مع شكرى للجميع

----------


## abdou

> ان شاء الله اليوم هقدم طريقة بسيطة جدا وسهلة جدا ومش عايز حد بيقولى انه بيخسر  صحيح السوق فيه خسرانين كتير لكن انا شخصيا مقتنع بغير ذلك  انا مقتنع ان الطرق كلها بتكسب واحنا اللى مش عارفين والدليل الطريقة اللى هحطها تمشى مع الخبير وتمشى مع اللى لسه داخل الفوركس امبارح طبعا ارحب باى تطوير هنشوف انه ضرورى ونرحب بالنقد للطريقة مادام نقد موضوعى وليس نقد لمجرد النقد  عموما الطريقة بسيطة جدا العملة الباوند دولار الفريم الاربع ساعات المؤشرات RSI 14 + موفنج EMA 55   الدخول شراء كسر موفنج 55 صعودا بموافقة RSI انه يكون فوق 50   الدخول بيع  كسر موفنج 55 هبوطا بموافقة RSI انه يكون تحت 50  معدل الطريقة 1 للخسارة : 3 للربح الهدف 180 نقطة والخسارة 50-60 نقطة  النتيجة المحققة من اول يناير الى اليوم 1475 نقطة بمعدل 250 نقطة شهرى كعقد واحد طبعا  الصور فى المرفقات  واى استفسارات انا جاهز للرد عليها غدا ان شاء الله وان كان الموضوع سهل لا يحتاج شئ   الباوند ين الفريم الاربع ساعات المؤشرات RSI 14 + موفنج EMA 50 + SHIFT 25  الدخول شراء كسر موفنج 50 صعودا بموافقة RSI انه يكون فوق 50   الدخول بيع  كسر موفنج 50 هبوطا بموافقة RSI انه يكون تحت 50  معدل الطريقة 1 للخسارة : 3 للربح الهدف 300 نقطة والخسارة 100 نقطة

 السلام عليكم اخوانى
هذا الاقتباس من الصفحة الاولى فهل حدث تغيير اوتطوير ؟؟
الموضوع ما شاء الله فوق ال 100 صفحة . فاذا تساعدونى بالمختصر المفيد لكى اتابع معكم اكن لكم من الشاكرين .
تحياتى واحترامى

----------


## emad486

> فرصة بيع على السترينى دولار ارجو المتابعه مع شكرى للجميع

 للمتابعه

----------


## emad486

> للمتابعه

  المتابعه

----------


## Alshourbagy

المجنون ..... للمتابعه :013:

----------


## medhat 2007

بالنسبة للمجنون حدث التقاطع و قاربت الشمعة على الاغلاق 
و المؤشر تحت الخمسين و طبقا للطريقة لو اغلقت تحت الموفنج يكون الدخول مع الشمعة القادمة 
نرجو التعليق من الاستاذ سمير و شكرا

----------


## نجاح

هلا بالشباب الحلوين   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):   ما في أحد يتبرع لنا ويقوم بعمل اكسبيرت يتعامل مع الباوند ين؟؟؟؟    :016:    تـــ ح ـياتي واشواقي لجميع المتابعين لهذه الاستراتيجية الجميله 
كذلك لأخي الاستاذ سمير صيام   :015:  :015:

----------


## نجاح

الباوند ين ( للمتابعة ) 
باقي تقريبا 10 دقائق على اغلاق الشمعة تحت الموفينج 55 والدخول بيع

----------


## سمير صيام

> الباوند ين ( للمتابعة ) 
> باقي تقريبا 10 دقائق على اغلاق الشمعة تحت الموفينج 55 والدخول بيع

 المجنون الموفنج الخاص به 50 وليس 55
هو الان قطع لفوق لكن الار اس اى مازال تحت 50 
سننتظر شمعة اخرى ان شاء الله

----------


## نـزار محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فرصة للمتابعة 
الباوند ين (المجنون)
ننتظر اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات بعد ساعة من الآن 
مرفق الشارت :015:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> فرصة للمتابعة 
> الباوند ين (المجنون)
> ننتظر اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات بعد ساعة من الآن 
> مرفق الشارت

 متابعين ان شاء الله ياغالى

----------


## Vito

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشرفنا الغالي وجميع الاخوة أتمنى أن يكون الجميع بخير إن شاء الله وعذرا على عدم المتابعة في الأيام السابقة
أستاذ سمير أعتقد أننا في انتظار فرصة على الباوند/ دولار إضافة للمجنون أليس كذلك؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مشرفنا الغالي وجميع الاخوة أتمنى أن يكون الجميع بخير إن شاء الله وعذرا على عدم المتابعة في الأيام السابقة
> أستاذ سمير أعتقد أننا في انتظار فرصة على الباوند/ دولار إضافة للمجنون أليس كذلك؟

 وعليكم السلام 
ان شاء الله سننتظر اغلاق الاربع ساعات للدخول على الباوند

----------


## نـزار محمد

اخ سمير
عندي مشكلة في الترد ALTRADE لا استطيع ان افتح صفقات على الديمو رغم اني فتحت حساب جديد ديمو..
لكن بالنسبة للشارتات والاسعار تظهر طبيعي..
ترى أين الخلل؟ 
أبو ندى

----------


## نـزار محمد

السلام عليكم
تم الدخول.. الباوند دولار ... والباوند ين.. 
نسأل الله التوفيق

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخ سمير
> عندي مشكلة في الترد ALTRADE لا استطيع ان افتح صفقات على الديمو رغم اني فتحت حساب جديد ديمو..
> لكن بالنسبة للشارتات والاسعار تظهر طبيعي..
> ترى أين الخلل؟ 
> أبو ندى

 غريبة ليه كده المهم تاكد انه فى رصيد متاح

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> تم الدخول.. الباوند دولار ... والباوند ين.. 
> نسأل الله التوفيق

 الدخول من 2.0380 او من سعر افضل 
الاهداف 2.0440 - 2.0500 - 2.0560
الاستوب 2.0320

----------


## Alshourbagy

> السلام عليكم
> تم الدخول.. الباوند دولار ... والباوند ين.. 
> نسأل الله التوفيق

 أعتقد والله أعلم أن ال (أر اس أي) للمجنون لم يصعد بعد فوق ال 50

----------


## سمير صيام

> أعتقد والله أعلم أن ال (أر اس أي) للمجنون لم يصعد بعد فوق ال 50

 سبقتنى كنت لسه هكتبها
المجنون تحققت الشروط

----------


## Alshourbagy

> سبقتنى كنت لسه هكتبها
> المجنون تحققت الشروط

 تلميذك أخي سمير.....لك وحشه كتير...أعتذر عن قلة تواجدي ومشاركتي لظروف العمل.

----------


## safwan86

> الدخول من 2.0380 او من سعر افضل  الاهداف 2.0440 - 2.0500 - 2.0560 الاستوب 2.0320

 بالتوفيق يااستاذ سمير    :015:

----------


## سمير صيام

> تلميذك أخي سمير.....لك وحشه كتير...أعتذر عن قلة تواجدي ومشاركتي لظروف العمل.

 انت استاذ مش تلميذ
وان شاء الله تتواجد دايما معانا وربنا يعينك على عملك

----------


## سمير صيام

> بالتوفيق يااستاذ سمير

 الله يكرمك يارب

----------


## سمير صيام

https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=1235

----------


## I am Mohammad

اذن :  المجنون ننتظر اقفال الشمعة القادمة   بعد 3ساعات ونصف   مش كدا ؟؟  كل سنة و انت بخير يا أبو عبدالرحمن  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> اذن :  المجنون ننتظر اقفال الشمعة القادمة   بعد 3ساعات ونصف   مش كدا ؟؟  كل سنة و انت بخير يا أبو عبدالرحمن

 كل عام وانت بخير
لا المجنون دخلنا خلاص

----------


## نـزار محمد

> غريبة ليه كده المهم تاكد انه فى رصيد متاح

  

> الدخول من 2.0380 او من سعر افضل 
> الاهداف 2.0440 - 2.0500 - 2.0560
> الاستوب 2.0320

  

> أعتقد والله أعلم أن ال (أر اس أي) للمجنون لم يصعد بعد فوق ال 50

 شكرا لكم..

----------


## loly

معلش انتو داخلين بيع و لا شراء على المجنون  
أنا شايفاه كان تحت الموفينج 50 و أغلق شمعة و الRSI كان تحت ال 50 
و بعد كده طلع فوق الموفينج 50 و أغلق شمعة و لكن لسه ال RSI تحت ال 50

----------


## سمير صيام

تم الدخول بيع للمجنون حسب الشروط
من 237.19 او اعلى 
الاستوب 100 نقطة والهدف 300 نقطة

----------


## loly

شكرا أخ سمير
هل يتم استخدام التريلينج على المجنون مثل الكيبل فلقد كان في الكيبل 60
هل هنا نعمله 100

----------


## medhat 2007

نفس السؤال هل يتم استخدام التريلينج مع المجنون

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا أخ سمير
> هل يتم استخدام التريلينج على المجنون مثل الكيبل فلقد كان في الكيبل 60
> هل هنا نعمله 100

  

> نفس السؤال هل يتم استخدام التريلينج مع المجنون

 ايوه يتم تحريك الاستوب كل 100 نقطة ان شاء الله

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

السلام عليكم
كيف هي الطريقة على المجنون

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> كيف هي الطريقة على المجنون

 انت مش معانا ولا ايه طريقة المجنون نفس الباوند لكن مع اختلاف الاعدادات موفنج 50 ازاحة 25
ومكتوبة فى المشاركة الاولى

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

> انت مش معانا ولا ايه طريقة المجنون نفس الباوند لكن مع اختلاف الاعدادات موفنج 50 ازاحة 25  ومكتوبة فى المشاركة الاولى

 هههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه
انا اقصد في النتائج

----------


## loly

أنا عندي صفقة المجنون خسرت بس على الديمو

----------


## نـزار محمد

الحمد لله .. النتائج سلبية .. تذبذب اليوم في حالة الباوند والمجنون

----------


## سمير صيام

> أنا عندي صفقة المجنون خسرت بس على الديمو

  

> الحمد لله .. النتائج سلبية .. تذبذب اليوم في حالة الباوند والمجنون

 للاسف ضرب الاستوب ان شاء الله تتعوض

----------


## loly

هل المفروض في الباوند دولار أدخل ب 3 عقود و عند الوصول للهدف الأول أطلع الستوب 60 نقطة أي عند نقطة الدخول ثم 60 نقطة أخرى عند الربح مرة أخرى
السؤال هنا في الاف اكس سول لا أستطيع عمل تريلينج ستوب ب 60 غير لعقد واحد فقط 
أريد أن أعمل للثلاثة عقود تريلينج ب 60 في البداية و نفس الستوب و لن الهدف كل عقد يزيد عن الآخر 60  
و أجد خانة التريلينج active لأول عقد فقط و لا أستطيع أدخال التريلينج لباقي العقود

----------


## سمير صيام

> هههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههه
> انا اقصد في النتائج

 النتائج بالنسبة للمجنون جيدة جدا وافضل من الباوند

----------


## medhat 2007

هل المجنون حقق فرصة عكسية ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل المفروض في الباوند دولار أدخل ب 3 عقود و عند الوصول للهدف الأول أطلع الستوب 60 نقطة أي عند نقطة الدخول ثم 60 نقطة أخرى عند الربح مرة أخرى
> السؤال هنا في الاف اكس سول لا أستطيع عمل تريلينج ستوب ب 60 غير لعقد واحد فقط 
> أريد أن أعمل للثلاثة عقود تريلينج ب 60 في البداية و نفس الستوب و لن الهدف كل عقد يزيد عن الآخر 60  
> و أجد خانة التريلينج active لأول عقد فقط و لا أستطيع أدخال التريلينج لباقي العقود

 معلش مشفتهاش الا الان لانها كانت مع نفس توقيت مشاركتى 
كلامك صحيح بالنسبة للعقود والاهداف لكن المهم ان يكون حسابك يسمح بالدخول ب 3 عقود  
اما فى افكسول عند وضعك للتريلنج استوب يمكنك تغيير عدد العقود يدوى من 3 الى عقد 1 ووضع التريلنج الاستوب الذى تريده

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل المجنون حقق فرصة عكسية ؟؟

 سننتظر اغلاق الاربع ساعات لان rsi  تحت 50

----------


## medhat 2007

طب دلوقتى احنا 3 حلول بالنسبة للمجنون 1 ـ ان تغلق شمعة الاربع ساعات الحالية فوق الموفنج و يطلع الؤشر فوق الخمسين يبقى كدا لونج2 ـ ان تخترق شمعة الاربع ساعات الموفنج نزولا تانى و تغلق  تحته و يظل المؤشر تحت الخمسين يبقى كدا شورت تانى .3 ـ ان تغلق شمعة الاربع ساعات فوق الموفنج و المؤشر يظل تحت الخمسين يبقى ننتظر الشمعة اللى بعدها ؟صح ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> طب دلوقتى احنا 3 حلول بالنسبة للمجنون 1 ـ ان تغلق شمعة الاربع ساعات الحالية فوق الموفنج و يطلع الؤشر فوق الخمسين يبقى كدا لونج2 ـ ان تخترق شمعة الاربع ساعات الموفنج نزولا تانى و تغلق  تحته و يظل المؤشر تحت الخمسين يبقى كدا شورت تانى .3 ـ ان تغلق شمعة الاربع ساعات فوق الموفنج و المؤشر يظل تحت الخمسين يبقى ننتظر الشمعة اللى بعدها ؟صح ؟

 صح  :015:

----------


## safwan86

استاذ سمر, معلش لو فيها غلاسه فى الوقت المتأخر ده, عايز اعرف بس ايه ال اتغير فى اعدادات الطريقة بالنسبة للمجنون والباوند.  تقبل ودى . :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمر, معلش لو فيها غلاسه فى الوقت المتأخر ده, عايز اعرف بس ايه ال اتغير فى اعدادات الطريقة بالنسبة للمجنون والباوند.  تقبل ودى .

 لم يتم اى تغيير

----------


## loly

تحقق الهدف الأول 60 نقطة للباوند لأول عقد و رفعت الأستوب عند نقطة الدخول للعقدين الأخرين 
ماذا عن المجنون هل هناك دخول قريب عليه

----------


## loly

أنا بعمل كدا بس دايما العقد الثالث بيكون المكان بتاع التريلينج ستوب مش اكتف فمش بعرف احطه 
هل دا عيب في fxsol pro و لا مشكلة عندي لوحدي
أنا شغالة ديمو بس  

> معلش مشفتهاش الا الان لانها كانت مع نفس توقيت مشاركتى   كلامك صحيح بالنسبة للعقود والاهداف لكن المهم ان يكون حسابك يسمح بالدخول ب 3 عقود   اما فى افكسول عند وضعك للتريلنج استوب يمكنك تغيير عدد العقود يدوى من 3 الى عقد 1 ووضع التريلنج الاستوب الذى تريده

----------


## سمير صيام

> أنا بعمل كدا بس دايما العقد الثالث بيكون المكان بتاع التريلينج ستوب مش اكتف فمش بعرف احطه 
> هل دا عيب في fxsol pro و لا مشكلة عندي لوحدي
> أنا شغالة ديمو بس

 انا مجرب النقطة دى قبل كده ومكنش فيها مشكلة لكن مجربتهاش مع النسخة الجديدة
هجربها واشوف

----------


## loly

تم تحقق الهدف الثاني للكيبل
و تم تعلية الاستوب للعقد الثالث و الأخير ليكون نقطة الدخول + 60
صح كده؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> تم تحقق الهدف الثاني للكيبل
> و تم تعلية الاستوب للعقد الثالث و الأخير ليكون نقطة الدخول + 60
> صح كده؟

 ممتاز

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

تحقق الهدف الاول
وننتضر الثاني ان شاء الله

----------


## نـزار محمد

السلام عليكم
هل ممكن الدخول الأن على المجنون ... الساعة 6:40 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة والسعر 236.48 .

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> هل ممكن الدخول الأن على المجنون ... الساعة 6:40 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة والسعر 236.48 .

 متاخر جدا
الدخول المفترض من 237.65
يمكنك انتظار كسر ترند الاربع ساعات والدخول مع الكسر

----------


## ابن المدينة

> السلام عليكم
> هل ممكن الدخول الأن على المجنون ... الساعة 6:40 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة والسعر 236.48 .

 انتظر   ممكن السعر يرجع إلى  237.50 أو  237.70  او انتظار كسر اللو لليوم

----------


## نـزار محمد

> متاخر جدا
> الدخول المفترض من 237.65
> يمكنك انتظار كسر ترند الاربع ساعات والدخول مع الكسر

  

> انتظر   ممكن السعر يرجع إلى  237.50 أو  237.70  او انتظار كسر اللو لليوم

 شكرا لكما.. 
صراحة دخلت شراء بعكس الاتجاه والهدف 237.73 
أسال الله التوفيق

----------


## I am Mohammad

أبو عبدالرحمن : ياريت بصة على الشارتات بالمرفقات   هناك 2 ترند   الأصفر لم يكسر وأعتقد ممكن يكسر في شمعة الابرع ساعات اللي فتحت من دقايق   والازرق تم الاغلاق تحته في الشمعة اللي افلقت من دقائق  آخر شارت تحت هو أهم واحد لانه هو الوحيد اللي به صورة واضحة للاغلاق أسفل الترند الصاعد   منتظر تعليق حضرتك

----------


## سمير صيام

> أبو عبدالرحمن : ياريت بصة على الشارتات بالمرفقات   هناك 2 ترند   الأصفر لم يكسر وأعتقد ممكن يكسر في شمعة الابرع ساعات اللي فتحت من دقايق   والازرق تم الاغلاق تحته في الشمعة اللي افلقت من دقائق  آخر شارت تحت هو أهم واحد لانه هو الوحيد اللي به صورة واضحة للاغلاق أسفل الترند الصاعد   منتظر تعليق حضرتك

 الترند الاول اهمله 
التانى الاصح لانه ارتكازته افضل
الاغلاق كان يعتبر على الترند فى الدايلى لكن على الاربع ساعات يعتبر كسر وان شاء الله يكمل الهبوط 
على افكسول الاغلاق كان 236.35 والافتتاح تحت الترند 236.34

----------


## I am Mohammad

> الترند الاول اهمله   التانى الاصح لانه ارتكازته افضل الاغلاق كان يعتبر على الترند فى الدايلى لكن على الاربع ساعات يعتبر كسر وان شاء الله يكمل الهبوط  على افكسول الاغلاق كان 236.35 والافتتاح تحت الترند 236.34

   شكرا يا أبو عبد الرحمن  منتحرمش منك يارب

----------


## I am Mohammad

سمير باشا ..  مستوى  235.90   ومستوى  235.18  الأول هو دعم قوي وقمة  سابقة   والتاني هو فايبو  50 على الدايلي   هل هذه المستويات مرشحة للاختراق أم الارتداد؟  طبعا العلم عند الله .. لكن أنا  بسأل عن احساس حضرتك من خلال الخبرة .. وياريت لو فنيا وأساسيا :Big Grin:

----------


## Fx Expert

استاذي الكريم سمير صيام  
هل من الممكن العمل بهذه الاعدادات على فريم اقل من 4 ساعات ؟؟
او تغيير الاعدادات لتناسب فريم الساعة مثلاً ؟ 
وشكرا لك

----------


## سمير صيام

> سمير باشا ..  مستوى  235.90   ومستوى  235.18  الأول هو دعم قوي وقمة  سابقة   والتاني هو فايبو  50 على الدايلي   هل هذه المستويات مرشحة للاختراق أم الارتداد؟  طبعا العلم عند الله .. لكن أنا  بسأل عن احساس حضرتك من خلال الخبرة .. وياريت لو فنيا وأساسيا

 الاهم الان كسر 235.90  حتى نقول الهبوط بدا
المشكلة ان الداو لم يكسر الترند واعتقد له طلوع لسه وطبعا المجنون يطلع معاه 
ولاتنسى ان المجنون لم يكسر الترند يعتبر لان الاغلاق يعتبر على الترند نفسه

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذي الكريم سمير صيام  
> هل من الممكن العمل بهذه الاعدادات على فريم اقل من 4 ساعات ؟؟
> او تغيير الاعدادات لتناسب فريم الساعة مثلاً ؟ 
> وشكرا لك

 بالنسبة للمجنون مع فريم الساعة ماشى حاله بس نسبة نجاحه اعلى على الاربع ساعات

----------


## I am Mohammad

> الاهم الان كسر 235.90 حتى نقول الهبوط بدا  المشكلة ان الداو لم يكسر الترند واعتقد له طلوع لسه وطبعا المجنون يطلع معاه  ولاتنسى ان المجنون لم يكسر الترند يعتبر لان الاغلاق يعتبر على الترند نفسه

   تمام يا باشا .. اذن هي 235.90 وليس 235.20   ..  تمام  بالنسبة لكسر 235.90  هل يكفي اغلاق ساعة تحتها واللا لزم 4 ساعات ؟    وملاحظة على الداوجونز : أنا كنت راسم ترند لكن بارتكازين بس ولقيته اتكسر وتم اعادة اختبارة ولكن لعدها لم يحدث نزول وكأنه لم يكسر أو انه لم يكن ترند قوي أصلا  والله أعلم

----------


## سمير صيام

> تمام يا باشا .. اذن هي 235.90 وليس 235.20   ..  تمام  بالنسبة لكسر 235.90  هل يكفي اغلاق ساعة تحتها واللا لزم 4 ساعات ؟    وملاحظة على الداوجونز : أنا كنت راسم ترند لكن بارتكازين بس ولقيته اتكسر وتم اعادة اختبارة ولكن لعدها لم يحدث نزول وكأنه لم يكسر أو انه لم يكن ترند قوي أصلا  والله أعلم

 ساعة كفاية وخصوصا الساعة الحالية لانها 4 ساعات كمان وان شاء الله يكون تم الكسر بالاغلاق تحتها كتاكيد

----------


## I am Mohammad

صباح الخير استاذ سمير .. تقبل الله صلاة الفجر  لدي سؤال لو سمحت : ما الذي قد يحدث ويلغي سيناريو الهبوط ؟  هل هو اغلاق شمعة  ساعة فوق  235.90  ؟ أو وصول السعر الى  236 مثلا ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> صباح الخير استاذ سمير .. تقبل الله صلاة الفجر  لدي سؤال لو سمحت : ما الذي قد يحدث ويلغي سيناريو الهبوط ؟  هل هو اغلاق شمعة  ساعة فوق  235.90  ؟ أو وصول السعر الى  236 مثلا ؟

 كسر الترند الهابط على الاربع ساعات

----------


## CJA

أخى سمير صيام
كيف حالك؟ ان شاء الله تكون فى احسن صحة و حال 
لدى سؤال: هل فى حالة دخولنا بيع مع توافر الشروط؟و انعكست العملية و تحققت شروط الشراء؟
هل نعكس العملية!!!

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخى سمير صيام
> كيف حالك؟ ان شاء الله تكون فى احسن صحة و حال 
> لدى سؤال: هل فى حالة دخولنا بيع مع توافر الشروط؟و انعكست العملية و تحققت شروط الشراء؟
> هل نعكس العملية!!!

 اهلا اخى هانى 
بارك الله فيك وفى صحتك بارب
بالنسبة للدخول شراء فاكيد مع تحقق شروطها لو كنا فى بيع ولم يضرب الاستوب فنعكس على طول

----------


## سمير صيام

احب انوه ان اخر صفقة للباوند حقق الهدف الاول والتانى
اخر صفقة للمجنون ايضا حقق الهدف الاول والتانى

----------


## I am Mohammad

> احب انوه ان اخر صفقة للباوند حقق الهدف الاول والتانى  اخر صفقة للمجنون ايضا حقق الهدف الاول والتانى

   استاذ سمير .. أنا صفقة المجنون أنا كنت ملحقتهاش ولكن دخلت من نفس سعر افتتاح الشمعة تحت الموفنج 237.19  (وذلك قبل تحقيق الهدف الأول )  ولم انتظر تصحيح  والدخول من سعر أفضل  فضرب معي الستوب 100 بالضبط  والستوب كان فوق الموفنج حسب الطريقة  كنت عاوز أوسع الستوب شوية ولكن رفضت بعد تفكير مع نفسي   ولم أدخل مرة ثانية  ولكن المجنون بعد ضرب الستوب حقق الأهداف ماشاء الله   هل من نصيحة معينة لتجنب  (جنون المجنون ونذالته :Doh: )   يعني مثلا أخلي الستوب 120 أو أو احط هيدج مكان الستوب   واللا خلاص التزم تماما و خيرها ف غيرها ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير .. أنا صفقة المجنون أنا كنت ملحقتهاش ولكن دخلت من نفس سعر افتتاح الشمعة تحت الموفنج 237.19  (وذلك قبل تحقيق الهدف الأول )  ولم انتظر تصحيح  والدخول من سعر أفضل  فضرب معي الستوب 100 بالضبط  والستوب كان فوق الموفنج حسب الطريقة  كنت عاوز أوسع الستوب شوية ولكن رفضت بعد تفكير مع نفسي   ولم أدخل مرة ثانية  ولكن المجنون بعد ضرب الستوب حقق الأهداف ماشاء الله   هل من نصيحة معينة لتجنب  (جنون المجنون ونذالته)   يعني مثلا أخلي الستوب 120 أو أو احط هيدج مكان الستوب   واللا خلاص التزم تماما و خيرها ف غيرها ؟؟

 فى حاجة غلط فى الصفقة عندك ازاى دخول من 237.19 وضرب استوب ممكن تورينى على الشارت دخولك ازاى ومن اى شمعة عشان احكم عليها
بارك الله فيك

----------


## Amer133

نفس الكلام ابو عبدالرحمن وجزيت خيرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> نفس الكلام ابو عبدالرحمن وجزيت خيرا

 دلوقتى اتفهمت 
المجنون بيكون الدخول عليه مع اختراق موفنج 50 ازاحة 25 واللى فى الصورة ده موفنج 55 فقط و مافيهوش اى ازاحة 
يعنى دخولك غلط 
ارجعوا لاول مشاركة 
الباوند دولار موفنج 55
المجنون موفنج 50 ازاحة 25

----------


## I am Mohammad

دا الشارت يا استاذ سمير 
أنا أخدت بيع من افكسول على 237.19 وستوب 238.19 وضرب استوبي 
ملاحظة : أنا لم اخد من الافتتاح ولكن اخدت متأخر شوية بعد أن هبط السعر ثم عاود الصعود لنقطة الدخول 
وانا موفنج 50شيفت25

----------


## Amer133

عفوا أبو عبد الرحمن هذي هي المقصودة

----------


## سمير صيام

> دا الشارت يا استاذ سمير 
> أنا أخدت بيع من افكسول على  237.19  وستوب 238.19  وضرب استوبي

 ايوه مضبوط احنا دخلنا صفقتين ورا بعض ضربوا استوب والتالتة الاخبرة بيع ومحققة حاليا اكتر من 250 نقطة

----------


## I am Mohammad

> ايوه مضبوط احنا دخلنا صفقتين ورا بعض ضربوا استوب والتالتة الاخبرة بيع ومحققة حاليا اكتر من 250 نقطة

 الحمد لله  .. كله خير وفضل من الله   شكرا يا  استاذ سمير .. شكرا جزيلا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Amer133

> ايوه مضبوط احنا دخلنا صفقتين ورا بعض ضربوا استوب والتالتة الاخبرة بيع ومحققة حاليا اكتر من 250 نقطة

 تدري يابو عبد الرحمن وش احسن شي في الاستراتيجية 
إنه إذا انضرب الستوب يعني في خير  اعظم جاي في الطريق بس تركيز بسيط جدا

----------


## سمير صيام

> تدري يابو عبد الرحمن وش احسن شي في الاستراتيجية 
> إنه إذا انضرب الستوب يعني في خير  اعظم جاي في الطريق بس تركيز بسيط جدا

 كلام جميل وياريت نعمل بيه كلنا يعنى عندك المجنون ضرب الاستوب فى صفقتين ورجع جابهم لنا فى صفقة جديدة وممكن يجيب اكتر يعنى هدفنا ليس فقط 300 نقطة لكن ممكن يكون اكتر خصوصا لما المجنون ياخد رالى ممكن يجيب كتير ويعوض ضرب استوب فى صفقة او اتنين فى لمح البصر 
المهم ايه هو الالتزام

----------


## loly

أنا فعلا دخلت في صفقة و ضرب فيها الأستوب بس ما كنتش عارفة أن المفروض أدخل مرتين كمان 
يا ريت يكون في تنبية عند الدخول  خصوصا لو ضرب أستوب و دخلنا الصفقة بالعكس  

> كلام جميل وياريت نعمل بيه كلنا يعنى عندك المجنون ضرب الاستوب فى صفقتين ورجع جابهم لنا فى صفقة جديدة وممكن يجيب اكتر يعنى هدفنا ليس فقط 300 نقطة لكن ممكن يكون اكتر خصوصا لما المجنون ياخد رالى ممكن يجيب كتير ويعوض ضرب استوب فى صفقة او اتنين فى لمح البصر  المهم ايه هو الالتزام

----------


## سمير صيام

> أنا فعلا دخلت في صفقة و ضرب فيها الأستوب بس ما كنتش عارفة أن المفروض أدخل مرتين كمان 
> يا ريت يكون في تنبية عند الدخول  خصوصا لو ضرب أستوب و دخلنا الصفقة بالعكس

 الدخول بيكون على جميع الفرص الموجودة للطريقة وان شاء الله ننبه الجميع

----------


## info1961

اخي سمير
انا متابع نشط للموفينج 55
سؤالي كيف يتم التنبيه على الفرص الموجودة
عنواني هو [email protected] [email protected]
شاكرا لكم تفضلكم وسعة صدركم

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير
> انا متابع نشط للموفينج 55
> سؤالي كيف يتم التنبيه على الفرص الموجودة
> عنواني هو info19[email protected] [email protected]
> شاكرا لكم تفضلكم وسعة صدركم

 اهلا بيك اخى الكريم
وان شاء الله سننبه هنا وعلى الماسنجر ان شاء الله

----------


## medhat 2007

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
استاذ سمير فى حاجة عايز اسال عنها لو حصل التقاطع بشمعة ليموزين هل يكون الدخول ايضا مع الشمعة التى تليها ام يفضل الانتظار 
و ما هو قدار الشمعة هذه الشمعة على الباوند ين 
و سؤال تانى معلش : لو حصل التقاطع بشمعة ليموزين و لكن الاغلاق كان قريب من الموفنج هل يتم الدخول ام لا ؟
و شكرا جزيلا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> استاذ سمير فى حاجة عايز اسال عنها لو حصل التقاطع بشمعة ليموزين هل يكون الدخول ايضا مع الشمعة التى تليها ام يفضل الانتظار 
> و ما هو قدار الشمعة هذه الشمعة على الباوند ين 
> و سؤال تانى معلش : لو حصل التقاطع بشمعة ليموزين و لكن الاغلاق كان قريب من الموفنج هل يتم الدخول ام لا ؟
> و شكرا جزيلا

 لو شمعة ليموزين مقصود بيها يكون اغلاقها بعيد عن الموفج بمقدار يساوى الاستوب يعنى حدود 100 نقطة
احنا ندخل لما يرتفع 50-60 نقطة يبقى فى الامان ولو قفل قرب الخط يبقى تمام مافيش مشكلة

----------


## نـزار محمد

اخي سمير
هل ندخل الان بعد اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات  على الباوند دولار 
فضلا هذا الماسنجر  [email protected]

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير
> هل ندخل الان بعد اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات  على الباوند دولار 
> فضلا هذا الماسنجر  [email protected]

 شمعة الكسر ليموزين ولذلك ننتظر السعر باعلى قليل عند 2.0360 للدخول بيع

----------


## info1961

> اهلا بيك اخى الكريم
> وان شاء الله سننبه هنا وعلى الماسنجر ان شاء الله

  شكراً عزيزي سمير وارجو ان اكون معكم متابعاً ومشاركاً

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

السلام عليكم
هنالك فرصة على الباوند
ارجو الانتباه الى ذالك

----------


## yafrahnet

سلام الله عليكم جميعا
كيف حالك اخي سمير.
منذ فترة وانا بعيد عن الفوركس .اخذت لي اجازة منها وريحت بالي .
وكالعادة اعود وأتابع معكم فرص موفينج 55

----------


## بسيم محمد

والله احنا اشتقنا نشوفك في هذا المنتدى. صحيح انت متواجد في كل المنتديات ومنورها كلها . بس هذا المنتدى حاجة خاصة بيك ويا ريت ما تحرمناش من تواجدك هنا . ربنا يعطيك الصحة والعافية .

----------


## سمير صيام

> سلام الله عليكم جميعا
> كيف حالك اخي سمير.
> منذ فترة وانا بعيد عن الفوركس .اخذت لي اجازة منها وريحت بالي .
> وكالعادة اعود وأتابع معكم فرص موفينج 55

 وعليكم السلام اخى عبد الحميد
اهلا بك مرة اخرى معنا

----------


## yafrahnet

شكرا لكم جزيلا

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

السلام عليكم
فرصة البااوند دلار
تحقق الهدف الاول
والسفقة في طريقها الى الهدف الثاني  ان شاء الله 
محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> فرصة البااوند دلار
> تحقق الهدف الاول
> والسفقة في طريقها الى الهدف الثاني  ان شاء الله 
> محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

 مبارك لمن دخل بيها وان شاء الله الى الهدف التانى  
المجنون اخر صفقة حقق 260 نقطة قبل الارتداد

----------


## hamidhossain

معلش يا إخوان سامحونا، أنا بدأت قراءة الموضوع من أوله ووصلت لصفحة 11 لكني تفاجأت بوجود 149 صفحة حتى الآن ... 
ممكن نراجع المختصر مع بعض؟.. 
الباوند دولار
======================
EMA 55
EMA 40
RSI 14 - 70, 50, 30 
الهدف 180 نقطة والخسارة 50-60 نقطة 
المجنون (العاقل)(أبو الأنذال)  :Regular Smile: 
======================
EMA 50 SHIFT 25
EMA 40 SHIFT 25
RSI 14 - 58, 35 
الهدف 300 نقطة والخسارة 100 نقطة 
أنا كذا صح ، ولا فاتني حاجة؟ 
ومشكورين مقدما
حامد

----------


## سمير صيام

> معلش يا إخوان سامحونا، أنا بدأت قراءة الموضوع من أوله ووصلت لصفحة 11 لكني تفاجأت بوجود 149 صفحة حتى الآن ... 
> ممكن نراجع المختصر مع بعض؟.. 
> الباوند دولار
> ======================
> EMA 55
> EMA 40
> RSI 14 - 70, 50, 30 
> الهدف 180 نقطة والخسارة 50-60 نقطة 
> المجنون (العاقل)(أبو الأنذال) 
> ...

 اسمح لى ارحب بيك فى المتداول العربي
وان شاء الله تستفيد معانا 
اخى الكريم لا تحتاج تقرا كل الموضوع ارجع لاول مشاركتين هى فيها الخلاصة ان شاء الله

----------


## hamidhossain

أستاذ سمير، 
شكرا لك على ردك، وتحية من القلب أوجهها لك ولمشرفي وأعضاء هذا المنتدى. 
أستنتج من كلامك أن الإعدادات التي قمت بكتابتها صحيحة... 
طيب، لدي اقتراح قمت بعمله قبل فترة مع إحدى غرف البالتوك الأجنبية التي تقدم توصيات شراء وبيع على العملات، والفكرة ببساطة، هي أن يقوم أحد المشرفين بإرسال بريد إلكتروني لجميع المشاركين على عملة معينة يخبرهم فيه بوجود توصية الآن... وربما يكتب تفاصيلها أو يحولهم على رابط في المنتدى كما في الحالة الموجودة هنا (حتى لايتوقف الزوار عن الدخول إلى المنتدى  :Regular Smile: ) 
ما رأيك، وإذا كانت إدارة المنتدى توافق على عمل هذه الفكرة، فأنا جاهز. والموضوع سهل. لكن مفيييييد 
تحياتي
حامد

----------


## hamidhossain

أتساءل عن الحالة التي عليها عملة المجنون الآن، حيث أن اختراق الموفنجات تم قبل عدة أيام، ولكن التقاطع يتحقق في هذه الأثناء والآر إس آي تحت الـ 58 بكثير... 
قمت بعمل أوردر مع افتتاح شمعة جديدة (قبل قليل) ، ولم أعرف كيف أرفع صورة الشارت لكم. 
ملاحظة هامة: هذه ليست توصية ،، الأوردر على حساب ديمو...  
حامد

----------


## abdou

السلام عليكم
استاذ سمير قرأت اول صفحات وفهمتها ومتابع معكم ان شاء الله
لى سؤال هل تراها مناسبة من ناحية الارباح اكثر على الباوند دولار ام على الباوند ين 
معذرة ان كان السؤال مكرر

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير، 
> شكرا لك على ردك، وتحية من القلب أوجهها لك ولمشرفي وأعضاء هذا المنتدى. 
> أستنتج من كلامك أن الإعدادات التي قمت بكتابتها صحيحة... 
> طيب، لدي اقتراح قمت بعمله قبل فترة مع إحدى غرف البالتوك الأجنبية التي تقدم توصيات شراء وبيع على العملات، والفكرة ببساطة، هي أن يقوم أحد المشرفين بإرسال بريد إلكتروني لجميع المشاركين على عملة معينة يخبرهم فيه بوجود توصية الآن... وربما يكتب تفاصيلها أو يحولهم على رابط في المنتدى كما في الحالة الموجودة هنا (حتى لايتوقف الزوار عن الدخول إلى المنتدى ) 
> ما رأيك، وإذا كانت إدارة المنتدى توافق على عمل هذه الفكرة، فأنا جاهز. والموضوع سهل. لكن مفيييييد 
> تحياتي
> حامد

  

> أتساءل عن الحالة التي عليها عملة المجنون الآن، حيث أن اختراق الموفنجات تم قبل عدة أيام، ولكن التقاطع يتحقق في هذه الأثناء والآر إس آي تحت الـ 58 بكثير... 
> قمت بعمل أوردر مع افتتاح شمعة جديدة (قبل قليل) ، ولم أعرف كيف أرفع صورة الشارت لكم. 
> ملاحظة هامة: هذه ليست توصية ،، الأوردر على حساب ديمو...  
> حامد

 اخى الكريم بالنسبة للطريقة محتلفة عن اللى انت كتبته بالنسبة للباوند ين عشان كده قلتلك ارجع للصفحة الاولى وبالتالى المشاركة التانية لك غير صحيحة 
بالنسبة للغرف فمشاكلها اكتر من مميزاتها وان شاء الله موضوع التنبيه له حل عن قريب هيكون محلول ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> استاذ سمير قرأت اول صفحات وفهمتها ومتابع معكم ان شاء الله
> لى سؤال هل تراها مناسبة من ناحية الارباح اكثر على الباوند دولار ام على الباوند ين 
> معذرة ان كان السؤال مكرر

 وعليكم السلام
من ناحية الارباح ارى الباوزند ين افضل لانه اسرع بكل تاكيد
واسال براحتك مافيش مشكلة

----------


## abdou

السلام عليكم
اخى سمير . شوية اسئلة معلش
1- هل ادخل عن اكتمال الشروط سواء كانت فى الفترة الاسيوية او غيرها ؟؟
2- هل الاهداف للمجنون 100-200-300  والاستوب 100 و التريلنج 100  ؟؟ يعنى نفس النسب الخاصة بالباوند دولار ؟
3- اذا كان العمل 24 ساعة فهنا يلزم متابعة الصفقة كل اربع ساعات اليس كذلك ؟؟
4- وعد اخى وحبيبى ياميدو فى اول الموضوع ان يعمل باك تيست للباوند دولار لمدة سنوات مضت . ماذا حدث فى هذا الموضوع ؟؟
سامحنى على كثرة الاسئلة فأنا متحمس جدا للطريقة وسأعمل بها على الحقيقى
تحياتى

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> اخى سمير . شوية اسئلة معلش
> 1- هل ادخل عن اكتمال الشروط سواء كانت فى الفترة الاسيوية او غيرها ؟؟ 
> نعم اخى الكريم 
> 2- هل الاهداف للمجنون 100-200-300  والاستوب 100 و التريلنج 100  ؟؟ يعنى نفس النسب الخاصة بالباوند دولار ؟ 
> الباوند دولار كل 60 نقطة والمجنون 100 
> 3- اذا كان العمل 24 ساعة فهنا يلزم متابعة الصفقة كل اربع ساعات اليس كذلك ؟؟ 
> اكيد محتاج مراقبة كل 4 ساعات 
> 4- وعد اخى وحبيبى ياميدو فى اول الموضوع ان يعمل باك تيست للباوند دولار لمدة سنوات مضت . ماذا حدث فى هذا الموضوع ؟؟ لم يعمل باك تست وبعدين مش محتاجينه قديم فاحنا بنجرب لايف منذ 3 شهور والحمد الله النتائج كويسة 
> ...

 وعليكم السلام
واهلا بك دايما

----------


## CJA

صباح الخير سمير باشا 
جمعة مباركة 
كان لى استفسار 
هل يتم الدخول بعد توافق الشروط مع افتتاح الشمعة الجديدة(احيانا بتكون بعيدة عن خط الموفينج حوالى 50 نقطة) ام ننتظر اعادة اختبار 50 موفينج؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> صباح الخير سمير باشا 
> جمعة مباركة 
> كان لى استفسار 
> هل يتم الدخول بعد توافق الشروط مع افتتاح الشمعة الجديدة(احيانا بتكون بعيدة عن خط الموفينج حوالى 50 نقطة) ام ننتظر اعادة اختبار 50 موفينج؟

 صباح الخبر
لو تحققت الشروط يكون الدخول مع افتتاح الشمعة الجديدة وكان الفرق كبير 50-60 او اكتر فننتظر نزول السعر فى حدود 20-30 نقطة ويكون الدخول ان شاء الله

----------


## نـزار محمد

السلام عليكم
فرصة على المجنون .. فوق الموفينج .. نتظر اغلاق ساعة 4 ساعات

----------


## Amer133

على بركة الله 
بس مدري وش الراي في الشمعة 
هل هي طويلة؟يعني ننتظر الدخول من المنتصف؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> فرصة على المجنون .. فوق الموفينج .. نتظر اغلاق ساعة 4 ساعات

  

> على بركة الله 
> بس مدري وش الراي في الشمعة 
> هل هي طويلة؟يعني ننتظر الدخول من المنتصف؟

 ننتظر الاغلاق 
طويلة لو كان الاغلاق بعيد عن الموفنج فى حدود الاستوب او اقل
لكن الان فى حدود 50 نقطة اعتقد انه معقول

----------


## سمير صيام

الباوند ين شراء  الدخول من 236.32 او من سعر افضل 
الاستوب  235.32 او اغلاق عكسى 
الاهداف 237.32 238.32 239.32

----------


## نـزار محمد

> الباوند ين شراء  الدخول من 236.32 او من سعر افضل 
> الاستوب  235.32 او اغلاق عكسى 
> الاهداف 237.32 238.32 239.32

 تم الدخول بالصفقة.. نسأل الله التوفيق للجميع..

----------


## نـزار محمد

الاخ سمير
اليوم لاحظت في فرق في توقيت الشارت.. الساعة 5 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة اغلقت الشمعة 4 ساعات.. بينما في الشارت ظهرت الساعة 4 عصرا بتوقيت مكة.. كيف ممكن تعديل الزمن بالنسبة للتوقيت الشتوي للشارت.

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

نتمنا  لكم التوفيق
انا مازلت اراقب على الباون دولار
والله يجيب الخير 
محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاخ سمير
> اليوم لاحظت في فرق في توقيت الشارت.. الساعة 5 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة اغلقت الشمعة 4 ساعات.. بينما في الشارت ظهرت الساعة 4 عصرا بتوقيت مكة.. كيف ممكن تعديل الزمن بالنسبة للتوقيت الشتوي للشارت.

 ده نتيجة تغيير التوقيت الشتوى
لكن عادى الان شمعة الاربع ساعات بتغلق الساعة 4 عصرا بتوقيت مصر الخامسة بتوقيت السعودية
والاغلاق اليومى هيكون 12 بتوقيت مصر الموافق 1 بتوقيت السعودية

----------


## نـزار محمد

> ده نتيجة تغيير التوقيت الشتوى
> لكن عادى الان شمعة الاربع ساعات بتغلق الساعة 4 عصرا بتوقيت مصر الخامسة بتوقيت السعودية
> والاغلاق اليومى هيكون 12 بتوقيت مصر الموافق 1 بتوقيت السعودية

 شكرا لك على التوضيح

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

متابع معكم باذن الله  
صفقة الباوند / ين 
بالتوفيق    :Hands:

----------


## رانيا وجدي

السلام عليكم: 
أتمنى تقبلونى معكم من المتابعين لهذه الطريقة الرائعة.. 
واضيف اليكم حسب فهمى للشرح باول صفحة ... فرصة على الباوند ين تحققت شروطها وحققت هدفها تمام... 
جزاك الله خيرا أخى سمير وان شاء الله فى ميزان  حسناتك

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

على ما اعتقد ان السعر ضرب الاستوب  
عند  235.32 
والسعر نزل لغاية 
235.22 
ارجو التصحيح ان كنت مخطئ  
تحياتى    :Eh S(7):

----------


## freedom

> على ما اعتقد ان السعر ضرب الاستوب   عند 235.32  والسعر نزل لغاية  235.22  ارجو التصحيح ان كنت مخطئ   تحياتى

  :EEK!:  متى وصل لـ 235.22 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم: 
> أتمنى تقبلونى معكم من المتابعين لهذه الطريقة الرائعة.. 
> واضيف اليكم حسب فهمى للشرح باول صفحة ... فرصة على الباوند ين تحققت شروطها وحققت هدفها تمام... 
> جزاك الله خيرا أخى سمير وان شاء الله فى ميزان  حسناتك

 اهلا بيك اختى رونا
بالنسبة للطريقة فالشارت مضبوط لكن لم يتحقق الا الهدف الاول فالدخول كان من 235.99 
والاهداف هى 236.99 - 237.99 - 238.99 وان زاد نكمل معه كل 100 نقطة

----------


## سمير صيام

> على ما اعتقد ان السعر ضرب الاستوب  
> عند  235.32 
> والسعر نزل لغاية 
> 235.22 
> ارجو التصحيح ان كنت مخطئ  
> تحياتى

  

> متى وصل لـ 235.22 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 الدخول كان من 236.33 ووصل اللو الى 235.22 وضرب الاستوب لانه 100 نقطة ولكنه كمل الى الهدف الاول 
فمن دخل مرة اخرى من 235.99 حقق الهدف الاول حتى الان

----------


## Al Safee

بسم الله والحمدلله ولا إلاه إلا الله اللهم لك الحمد والشكر اللهم لك الحمد والشكر .  الحمد لله قد إنتهيت الآن من قراءة 150 صفحة بعد 20 ساعة من الجلوس أمام الجهاز بشكل متقاطع وقد دونت جميع المشاركات وردود الإخوان حتى هذه اللحظة في ملف وورد حيث وصلت عدد صفحاته إلى الآن 314 صفحة .  نعم 20 ساعة من الجلوس أمام الجهاز .........  ربما كان يكفيني قراءة الصفحات الأولى من الموضوع وبعدها أتابع معكم في الصفحات الأخيرة ولكني أحسست بأهمية الموضوع خصوصا بعد تطبيقه على الديمو وكسب أول عملية لي ، فعلا ما أبسط هذه الطريقة وما أجملها سوف أتابعك أخي سمير بعد هذا اليوم على هذه الطريقة فقط لاغير وسوف أنسى جميع الإستراتيجيات الموجودة هنا وهناك ليس تقليلا من شأن تلك الإستراتيجيات ولكن منذ شهور لم أكسب من أي إستراتيجية غير هذه الإستراتيجية .  طريقة ناجحة بإذن الله تعالى أرجوا أن يجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك أخي سمير ويبارك لك في رزقك ويطيل الله عمرك . أتمنى من الله أن يوفقني في تطبيقها بحذافيرها إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه .  وتقبل ودي و تقديري

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

> بسم الله والحمدلله ولا إلاه إلا الله اللهم لك الحمد والشكر اللهم لك الحمد والشكر .  الحمد لله قد إنتهيت الآن من قراءة 150 صفحة بعد 20 ساعة من الجلوس أمام الجهاز بشكل متقاطع وقد دونت جميع المشاركات وردود الإخوان حتى هذه اللحظة في ملف وورد حيث وصلت عدد صفحاته إلى الآن 314 صفحة .  نعم 20 ساعة من الجلوس أمام الجهاز .........  ربما كان يكفيني قراءة الصفحات الأولى من الموضوع وبعدها أتابع معكم في الصفحات الأخيرة ولكني أحسست بأهمية الموضوع خصوصا بعد تطبيقه على الديمو وكسب أول عملية لي ، فعلا ما أبسط هذه الطريقة وما أجملها سوف أتابعك أخي سمير بعد هذا اليوم على هذه الطريقة فقط لاغير وسوف أنسى جميع الإستراتيجيات الموجودة هنا وهناك ليس تقليلا من شأن تلك الإستراتيجيات ولكن منذ شهور لم أكسب من أي إستراتيجية غير هذه الإستراتيجية .  طريقة ناجحة بإذن الله تعالى أرجوا أن يجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك أخي سمير ويبارك لك في رزقك ويطيل الله عمرك . أتمنى من الله أن يوفقني في تطبيقها بحذافيرها إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه .   وتقبل ودي و تقديري

 الحمد لله على فهمك للاستراتجية
الفبساطة والصبرو الاتزام هم اهم صفات هذه الاستراتجية
ارجو لك التوفيق اخي الكريم 
همسة(اسمك اعجبني كثيرا) 
محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> بسم الله والحمدلله ولا إلاه إلا الله اللهم لك الحمد والشكر اللهم لك الحمد والشكر .  الحمد لله قد إنتهيت الآن من قراءة 150 صفحة بعد 20 ساعة من الجلوس أمام الجهاز بشكل متقاطع وقد دونت جميع المشاركات وردود الإخوان حتى هذه اللحظة في ملف وورد حيث وصلت عدد صفحاته إلى الآن 314 صفحة .  نعم 20 ساعة من الجلوس أمام الجهاز .........  ربما كان يكفيني قراءة الصفحات الأولى من الموضوع وبعدها أتابع معكم في الصفحات الأخيرة ولكني أحسست بأهمية الموضوع خصوصا بعد تطبيقه على الديمو وكسب أول عملية لي ، فعلا ما أبسط هذه الطريقة وما أجملها سوف أتابعك أخي سمير بعد هذا اليوم على هذه الطريقة فقط لاغير وسوف أنسى جميع الإستراتيجيات الموجودة هنا وهناك ليس تقليلا من شأن تلك الإستراتيجيات ولكن منذ شهور لم أكسب من أي إستراتيجية غير هذه الإستراتيجية .  طريقة ناجحة بإذن الله تعالى أرجوا أن يجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك أخي سمير ويبارك لك في رزقك ويطيل الله عمرك . أتمنى من الله أن يوفقني في تطبيقها بحذافيرها إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه .  وتقبل ودي و تقديري

 يالف اهلا بيك معانا والحمد الله ان يكون لك رزق بسبب هذه الطريقة وان شاء الله يكون مجهودك على خير دايما وان شاء الله ننتظر متابعتك معانا وجميعا نرجو رحمة الله علينا  بارك الله فيك

----------


## Al Safee

> الحمد لله على فهمك للاستراتجية
> الفبساطة والصبرو الاتزام هم اهم صفات هذه الاستراتجية
> ارجو لك التوفيق اخي الكريم 
> همسة(اسمك اعجبني كثيرا) 
> محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

 أشكرك أخي خير الدين على ردك و إعجابك بإسمي أرجوا الله أن يغفر لي ولك إنه غفور رحيم . 
ما شاء الله عليك أعمالك ومجهوداتك الكثيرة في مشاركاتك لها دلالة كبيرة على إسمك الجميل  ( خير الدين )  
أشكرك مجددا وتقبل ودي واحترامي

----------


## Al Safee

> يالف اهلا بيك معانا والحمد الله ان يكون لك رزق بسبب هذه الطريقة وان شاء الله يكون مجهودك على خير دايما  وان شاء الله ننتظر متابعتك معانا وجميعا نرجو رحمة الله علينا  بارك الله فيك

 من علمني حرفا فهو مولاي  قالها علي رضي الله عنه    إسمح لي أخي العزيز أن أقول عنك أستاذي فإني أعتبر نفسي تعلمت على يديك .  بارك الله لك في علمك ووسع لك في رزقك وبلغك مرادك اللهم آمين   أشكرك على ترحيبك ودمت بخير وعافية

----------


## سمير صيام

> من علمني حرفا فهو مولاي  قالها علي رضي الله عنه    إسمح لي أخي العزيز أن أقول عنك أستاذي فإني أعتبر نفسي تعلمت على يديك .  بارك الله لك في علمك ووسع لك في رزقك وبلغك مرادك اللهم آمين   أشكرك على ترحيبك ودمت بخير وعافية

 يا اهلا بيك وان شاء الله كلنا تلاميذ ولا استاذ ولا حاجة 
وكلنا جميعا اخوة فى الله

----------


## Al Safee

أستاذي الفاضل سمير  
من الصبح و أنا أنتظر الفرصة على الباوند دولار والين والآن أنا مضطر أن أخرج . 
سؤالي هو هل هناك فرصة قادمة في القريب العاجل ؟ 
إذا كان الجواب نعم فمتى هو بعد ساعة ساعتين أرجوا تحديد المدة حتى لا يفوتني الفرص . 
أشكرك مجددا وتقبل ودي وتقديري

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذي الفاضل سمير  
> من الصبح و أنا أنتظر الفرصة على الباوند دولار والين والآن أنا مضطر أن أخرج . 
> سؤالي هو هل هناك فرصة قادمة في القريب العاجل ؟ 
> إذا كان الجواب نعم فمتى هو بعد ساعة ساعتين أرجوا تحديد المدة حتى لا يفوتني الفرص . 
> أشكرك مجددا وتقبل ودي وتقديري

 لا تقلق روح مشوارك وتعالى ليس هناك فرصة حاليا

----------


## Al Safee

> لا تقلق روح مشوارك وتعالى ليس هناك فرصة حاليا

  
شكرا لك أستاذي الفاضل  :Asvc:

----------


## رانيا وجدي

فرصة تقترت على الدولار ين : 
فى انتظار اقفال شمعة الساعه 8  تحت الموفينج 
والدخول مع الشمعة الجديدة تحت الموفينج    :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## سمير صيام

> فرصة تقترت على الدولار ين : 
> فى انتظار اقفال شمعة الساعه 8  تحت الموفينج 
> والدخول مع الشمعة الجديدة تحت الموفينج

 احنا شغالين باوند ين والشارت المرفق دولار ين  :013:

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> احنا شغالين باوند ين والشارت المرفق دولار ين

 أه .. شكلى حصل عندى لبس  :Doh: وافتكرت ان الاستراتيجية نقدر نطبقها على كل الازواج :Emoticon1: ... 
ميرسى جدا أ. سمير على التنبيه  :AA:  
هجرب ادخل الصفقة لو اكتملت ديمو وأشوف ايه الاخبار... :Drive1:  
تحياتى لك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## [email protected]

> أه .. شكلى حصل عندى لبس وافتكرت ان الاستراتيجية نقدر نطبقها على كل الازواج... 
> ميرسى جدا أ. سمير على التنبيه  
> هجرب ادخل الصفقة لو اكتملت ديمو وأشوف ايه الاخبار... 
> تحياتى لك

 في انتظار النتائج  وبالتوفيق ا ن شاء الله

----------


## Magic

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نسينا الموضوع أو ما في فرصه جديده  :Big Grin: ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> نسينا الموضوع أو ما في فرصه جديده ؟

 لا طبعا مش ناسيين الموضوع 
منتظرين فرصة ومحدش عنده اسئلة جديدة عن الموضوع

----------


## Al Safee

أستاذي الكريم سمير   متابع معاك أولا بأول إن شاءالله   هناك فرصة قريبة إن شاءالله على الباوند ين هل أنت متابع معنا   أرجوا أن تكون موجودا حينها لمساعدتنا نحن المبتدإين  
 أرجوا أيضا أن تلقوا نظرة على إعدادات الموفنج لدي هل هي صحيحة أم يحتاج إلى تعديل وإضافات  جزاك الله ألف خير وسدد خطاك    المخلص لكم / أبو عبدالله

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذي الكريم سمير   متابع معاك أولا بأول إن شاءالله   هناك فرصة قريبة إن شاءالله على الباوند ين هل أنت متابع معنا   أرجوا أن تكون موجودا حينها لمساعدتنا نحن المبتدإين  
>  أرجوا أيضا أن تلقوا نظرة على إعدادات الموفنج لدي هل هي صحيحة أم يحتاج إلى تعديل وإضافات  جزاك الله ألف خير وسدد خطاك    المخلص لكم / أبو عبدالله

 اهلا ابو عبد الله  
الاعدادت صحيحة ان شاء الله
ووننتظر الاختراق لاسفل ان شاء الله

----------


## Al Safee

> اهلا ابو عبد الله   الاعدادت صحيحة ان شاء الله ووننتظر الاختراق لاسفل ان شاء الله

  
بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك  
شاكرا ومقدرا لك ردك وجهودك

----------


## Al Safee

في إنتظار شمعة الكسر وشمعة الدخول تحت الموفنج  
توكلنا على الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> في إنتظار شمعة الكسر وشمعة الدخول تحت الموفنج  
> توكلنا على الله

 شمعة الاربع ساعات الماضية اغلقت تحت الموفنج بنقاط بسيطة 
انا سانتظره عند 236.70 للبيع منها ان شاء الله حسب الطريقة

----------


## Al Safee

هلا والله بالغالي أستاذنا الكبير  
وينك من زمان أستناك أنا دخلت بعد شمعة الكسر فورا عند سعر 235.88 بيع و إلى الآن خسران أكثر من 100 نقطة ماذا تنصحني

----------


## سمير صيام

> هلا والله بالغالي أستاذنا الكبير  
> وينك من زمان أستناك أنا دخلت بعد شمعة الكسر فورا عند سعر 235.88 بيع و إلى الآن خسران أكثر من 100 نقطة ماذا تنصحني

 معلش قفولى ازاى دخلت وازاى خسران 100 نقطة 
المفروض لو دخلت يكون من 236.68 والسعر الان 236.95
وهو حقق الهدف الاول عند 235.58 واكتر كمان والمفروض الاستوب على الدخول يعنى مافيش اى خسارة

----------


## Al Safee

> معلش قفولى ازاى دخلت وازاى خسران 100 نقطة   المفروض لو دخلت يكون من 236.68 والسعر الان 236.95 وهو حقق الهدف الاول عند 235.58 واكتر كمان والمفروض الاستوب على الدخول يعنى مافيش اى خسارة

    دخلت بعد شمعة الكسر الطويلة شمعة الساعة 10 ما قبل الأخيرة في الصورة المرفقة عند سعر 235.88 دخلت شورت والسعر إرتد إلى فوق وخسارتي عائمة إلى الآن ماذا أفعل هل هناك أمل أن ينزل السعر أم هناك بوادر للإرتداد   ودي وتقديري أستاذي الغالي

----------


## سمير صيام

> دخلت بعد شمعة الكسر الطويلة شمعة الساعة 10 ما قبل الأخيرة في الصورة المرفقة عند سعر 235.88 دخلت شورت والسعر إرتد إلى فوق وخسارتي عائمة إلى الآن ماذا أفعل هل هناك أمل أن ينزل السعر أم هناك بوادر للإرتداد   ودي وتقديري أستاذي الغالي

 اذا عرف السبب بطل العجب
انت بتستخدم برنامج الميتاتريدر واحنا بنستخدم ال تريد وهو متوافق مع اغلاقات الشركات لكن الشارت بتاعك اغلاقاته مختلفة وبالتالى النتائج مختلفة ومنها نتيجتك الان
عموما بعد كده استخدم فقط ال تريد 
والاستوب عموما فى الطريقة هو 100 نقطة

----------


## Al Safee

> اذا عرف السبب بطل العجب  انت بتستخدم برنامج الميتاتريدر واحنا بنستخدم ال تريد وهو متوافق مع اغلاقات الشركات لكن الشارت بتاعك اغلاقاته مختلفة وبالتالى النتائج مختلفة ومنها نتيجتك الان عموما بعد كده استخدم فقط ال تريد  والاستوب عموما فى الطريقة هو 100 نقطة

 أشكرك جزيل الشكر أستاذي الفاضل على التوضيح  
إذا خرجت من الصفقة الآن ستكون خسارتي فوق الألفين دولار  
ماذا تنصحني هل أخرج أم أنتظر نزول السعر ثانية وهل هناك أمل يرجى من نزول السعر

----------


## سمير صيام

> أشكرك جزيل الشكر أستاذي الفاضل على التوضيح  
> إذا خرجت من الصفقة الآن ستكون خسارتي فوق الألفين دولار  
> ماذا تنصحني هل أخرج أم أنتظر نزول السعر ثانية وهل هناك أمل يرجى من نزول السعر

 لازم الاستوب مهما كان حتى لو سمير صيام قالك متحطش استوب متسمعش كلامه
حتى الان هو فى ترند هابط على الساعة لو كسر لفوق يبقى اقفل فورا لو كمل نزول يبقى خير ان شاء الله

----------


## Al Safee

رب يغفر لك و يفتح لك أبواب رزقه  
هذا درس لن أنساه أبدا لازم من الأستوب لوز بعد كده 
سوف أنتظر لأرى الترند على الساعة 
آسف جدا على إزعاجي المتكرر لكم ودمتم بخير وعافية

----------


## Al Safee

إن شاء الله الدخول بيع بعد إفتتاح شمعة جديدة تحت الموفنج  
أرجو التأكيد أستاذي الكريم  
مرفق الشارت

----------


## Al Safee

دخلنا بيع عند السعر 236.55 
بإذن الله سيواصل السعر هبوطه وذلك لتوافق كسره الموفنج مع كسر مستويات الفايبو ويكلي عند السعر 236.67  
يتوقع هبوط السعر إلى مستويات فايبو الشهري عند السعر 235.68 و إذا كسره إن شاء الله إلى الهدف الكبير  
بالتوفيق للجميع  
و هذه المرة حاط أستوب أرجوا منك أستاذي سمير التعديل إذا كان هناك أخطاء

----------


## arwa1

> اذا عرف السبب بطل العجب  انت بتستخدم برنامج الميتاتريدر واحنا بنستخدم ال تريد وهو متوافق مع اغلاقات الشركات لكن الشارت بتاعك اغلاقاته مختلفة وبالتالى النتائج مختلفة ومنها نتيجتك الان عموما بعد كده استخدم فقط ال تريد  والاستوب عموما فى الطريقة هو 100 نقطة

  
هل الشارت صحيح
وماهي النصيحة الان انا لا دخلت ولا خرجت  :Mad Argue:

----------


## Al Safee

> هل الشارت صحيح
> وماهي النصيحة الان انا لا دخلت ولا خرجت

 أختي الكريمة أنا خرجت قبل قليل بربح 60 نقطة كنت داخل عقدين الحمد لله  
بالنسبة لخسارتي السابقة كنت داخل ببرنامج ميتا تريد والإستراتيجية على التريد وكان هناك إختلاف كبير بالنسبة لنقطة الدخول بين الميتا تريد والتريد

----------


## Al Safee

لا أنصحك بالدخول الآن التذبذب شديد 
في إنتظار تعليق أستاذنا سمير

----------


## arwa1

ما عندي نية اليوم بس متفرج المجنون ما قصر 
بس حاب اتاكد من الاخ سمير هل الشارت صح ولا خطا

----------


## نـزار محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فرصة على المجنون GBP JPY شراء .. ننتظر اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات فوق الموفينج . 
باقي من الزمن 8 دقائق .. الساعة الان 12:52 دقيقة (ظهرا)  بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.  
أسال الله التوفيق للجميع

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل الشارت صحيح
> وماهي النصيحة الان انا لا دخلت ولا خرجت

  

> ما عندي نية اليوم بس متفرج المجنون ما قصر 
> بس حاب اتاكد من الاخ سمير هل الشارت صح ولا خطا

 الشارت المرفق كان موفنج 55 وده بيكون على الباوند
اما المجنون فبيكون موفنج 50 ازاحة 25

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> فرصة على المجنون GBP JPY شراء .. ننتظر اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات فوق الموفينج . 
> باقي من الزمن 8 دقائق .. الساعة الان 12:52 دقيقة (ظهرا)  بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.  
> أسال الله التوفيق للجميع

 بالنسبة للشراء لم تكن صحيحة لان الار اس اى تحت 50

----------


## نـزار محمد

> بالنسبة للشراء لم تكن صحيحة لان الار اس اى تحت 50

 شكرا 
هل ممكن الدخول بعد اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات الحالية
بحيث RSI فوق 50

----------


## faten

هل يمكننا الدخول الان اخ سمير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## سمير صيام

لازم ننتظر اغلاق الاربع ساعات وخصوصا ان الان تاثير خبر الفايدة

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

السلام عليكم
اخي سمير وجميع الاخوة
لقد تم التقاطع لكن الؤئشر لم يكن فوق الخمسين
لكن اضنه بعد افتتاح الشمعة الجاية يكون فوق الخمسين
هل ندخل ام انا الفرصة طارت (الباوند/ين)  
اما بالنسبة للباوند دولار فلا جديد يذكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> اخي سمير وجميع الاخوة
> لقد تم التقاطع لكن الؤئشر لم يكن فوق الخمسين
> لكن اضنه بعد افتتاح الشمعة الجاية يكون فوق الخمسين
> هل ندخل ام انا الفرصة طارت (الباوند/ين)  
> اما بالنسبة للباوند دولار فلا جديد يذكر

 حتى الان فى هبوط واغلب الظن لو استمر النصف ساعة الباقية غالبا ستغلق الشمعة ويكون الار اس اى تحت 50 وهيبقى شرط الدخول مش متحقق ننتظر ونشوف

----------


## kanzsea

اخى سمير صيام
انا جديد على هذة الاستراتجية ارجو قبولى معكم المفروض الدخول مع بداية  الشمعة التالية لشمعة كسر الموفنج على الاربع ساعات مضبوط كدة  ويكون ال rsi فو خط الخمسين طيب لو نظرنا على شارت الساعة حنجد ان خط الموفنج ردة لاسفل  يبقى المفروض نستنى كسر ال rsi وبعدين ندخل من اى نقطة يعنى مش ضرورى تكون مع بداية  الشمعة التالية لشمعة كسر الموفنج

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخى سمير صيام
> انا جديد على هذة الاستراتجية ارجو قبولى معكم المفروض الدخول مع بداية  الشمعة التالية لشمعة كسر الموفنج على الاربع ساعات مضبوط كدة  ويكون ال rsi فو خط الخمسين طيب لو نظرنا على شارت الساعة حنجد ان خط الموفنج ردة لاسفل  يبقى المفروض نستنى كسر ال rsi وبعدين ندخل من اى نقطة يعنى مش ضرورى تكون مع بداية  الشمعة التالية لشمعة كسر الموفنج

 يا هلا بيك معانا
تمام شروط الدخول
وصحيح هو الموفنج رده لتحت على الساعة وقفلت الاربع ساعات الار اس اى تحت 50
النقطة الاخيرة مفهمتاش منك كويس ازاى نستنى كسر الار اس اى تقصد اى وقت يطلع فوق 50 عشان نشترى
طيب ماهو ممكن ننتظر كسر الموفنج على الساعة واكيد هيكون الار اس اى على الاربع ساعات فوق 50

----------


## kanzsea

شكرا على ردك السريع  اقصد ان يكون rsi فوق خط الخمسين

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا على ردك السريع  اقصد ان يكون rsi فوق خط الخمسين

 بس عشان نحكم انه فوق 50 لازم ننتظر اغلاق الشمعة مش كده ولا ايه

----------


## forexmaster1

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، أرقام عجيبة غريبة والله صدق اللي سماه مجنون. أيش توقعاتكم لما يفتح السوق؟ أفيدونا جزاكم الله ألف خير.

----------


## Al Safee

أستاذي الكريم سمير أسأل الله أن تكون بصحة وعافية   أستاذي الفاضل في الأسبوع الماضي تكالبت علي الأعداء وحاصروني من كل جهة   ( الخوف - الطمع - الإستعجال - الإنتقام من السوق - و الخروج المبكر )  مما تسبب لي بخسائر فادحة ، ولو كنت صبرت واتبعت الإستراتيجية مثل ما هي لكنت ربحت بلا شك  عموما سوف أراجع حساباتي من جديد في إنتظار الفرص القادمة بإذن الله .  و أعتقد بأن هناك فرصة اليوم على الباوند دولار عند إفتتاح السوق .  أسأل الله جلت قدرته أن يغفر لك ولوالديك وللمسلمين أجمعين   المخلص لكم / أبو عبدالله   
همسة : أرسلت لك رسالة على الخاص أرجوا الإطلاع عليها .

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذي الكريم سمير أسأل الله أن تكون بصحة وعافية   أستاذي الفاضل في الأسبوع الماضي تكالبت علي الأعداء وحاصروني من كل جهة   ( الخوف - الطمع - الإستعجال - الإنتقام من السوق - و الخروج المبكر )  مما تسبب لي بخسائر فادحة ، ولو كنت صبرت واتبعت الإستراتيجية مثل ما هي لكنت ربحت بلا شك  عموما سوف أراجع حساباتي من جديد في إنتظار الفرص القادمة بإذن الله .  و أعتقد بأن هناك فرصة اليوم على الباوند دولار عند إفتتاح السوق .  أسأل الله جلت قدرته أن يغفر لك ولوالديك وللمسلمين أجمعين   المخلص لكم / أبو عبدالله   
> همسة : أرسلت لك رسالة على الخاص أرجوا الإطلاع عليها .

 يا هلا بيكبالنسبة للباوند دولار هننتظر فرصة ونعلنها ان شاء الله وطبيعى هننتظر 4 ساعات لاغلاق شمعة لنرى هل تم الكسر ام لابالنسبة للخاص فعلا فى رسالتين لسه مردتش عليهم وهرد عليك فيها ان شاء الله

----------


## Al Safee

> يا هلا بيكبالنسبة للباوند دولار هننتظر فرصة ونعلنها ان شاء الله وطبيعى هننتظر 4 ساعات لاغلاق شمعة لنرى هل تم الكسر ام لابالنسبة للخاص فعلا فى رسالتين لسه مردتش عليهم وهرد عليك فيها ان شاء الله

   مشكور أستاذي الفاضل ريحتني الله يريحك دنيا و آخرة   المخلص لكم/ أبو عبدالله

----------


## Al Safee

الباوند / دولار   أستاذي الكريم بقي من الزمن 10 دقائق   هل ندخل بعد إفتتاح الشمعة القادمة علما أن الآرسي أيضا تحت الخمسين      المخلص لكم/ أبو عبدالله

----------


## سمير صيام

> الباوند / دولار   أستاذي الكريم بقي من الزمن 10 دقائق   هل ندخل بعد إفتتاح الشمعة القادمة علما أن الآرسي أيضا تحت الخمسين      المخلص لكم/ أبو عبدالله

 نعم حسب الطريقة بيع
من 2.0829 
الاستوب 2.0889
الاهداف 2.0769 - 2.0709 - 2.0649 
مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار احتمال الارتدا من  2.0815

----------


## Al Safee

> نعم حسب الطريقة بيع  من 2.0829  الاستوب 2.0889 الاهداف 2.0769 - 2.0709 - 2.0649  مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار احتمال الارتدا من 2.0815

  مشكور أستاذي الفاضل دخلت الصفقة بيع من 2.0828 ووضعت الأهداف الآن مع الستوب جزاك الله ألف خير وسدد خطاك ومن الله التوفيق والسداد   أبو عبدالله

----------


## Al Safee

أستاذي الكريم سمير   هل كان إختياركم لنقطة الإرتداد 2.0815 هو بسبب نقاط الدعم والمقاومة لليومين الماضيين خصوصا مع إلتقاء السعر لخط الترند .  أرجوا توجيهي و إرشادي بارك الله فيكم  مرفق صورة     المخلص لكم/ أبو عبدالله

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذي الكريم سمير   هل كان إختياركم لنقطة الإرتداد 2.0815 هو بسبب نقاط الدعم والمقاومة لليومين الماضيين خصوصا مع إلتقاء السعر لخط الترند .  أرجوا توجيهي و إرشادي بارك الله فيكم  مرفق صورة   المخلص لكم/ أبو عبدالله

 بصرف النظر عن الترند او الدعم
الطريقة بنحاول نمشى بيها بعيد عن اى ترند او دعم ومقاومة
حتى لو ارتد وضرب الاستوب 
طبيعى لازم دخولك الا يتعدى 2-3% من راس المال كمخاطرة

----------


## Al Safee

> بصرف النظر عن الترند او الدعم  الطريقة بنحاول نمشى بيها بعيد عن اى ترند او دعم ومقاومة حتى لو ارتد وضرب الاستوب  طبيعى لازم دخولك الا يتعدى 2-3% من راس المال كمخاطرة

 مشكور أستاذي الكريم وعد مني الإلتزام التام بالطريقة يا ربح يا ضرب الأستوب   جزاك الله ألف خير

----------


## نـزار محمد

اخي سمير 
فاتني الدخول في شمعة الساعة 4 صباحا.. هل ممكن الدخول بعد اغلاق ساعة الثامنة صباحا

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير 
> فاتني الدخول في شمعة الساعة 4 صباحا.. هل ممكن الدخول بعد اغلاق ساعة الثامنة صباحا

 الحمد الله تحقق الهدف الاول
طبعا كان يمكنك الدخول لان السعر كان قريب وقتها

----------


## سمير صيام

> نعم حسب الطريقة بيع
> من 2.0829 
> الاستوب 2.0889
> الاهداف 2.0769 - 2.0709 - 2.0649 
> مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار احتمال الارتدا من  2.0815

 تم تحقيق الهدف التانى
مبروك لمن دخل بها

----------


## نـزار محمد

> الحمد الله تحقق الهدف الاول
> طبعا كان يمكنك الدخول لان السعر كان قريب وقتها

 شكرا لك اخي سمير 
الفرصة راحت علي .. خيرها في غيرها

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا لك اخي سمير 
> الفرصة راحت علي .. خيرها في غيرها

 تتعوض ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

تم تحقيق الهدف التالت 
ياريت من دخل على الفرصة يبقى فيها ويقرب الاستوب على الهدف التانى وفى انتظار اهداف اخرى
2.0589 
2.0529 
وعند التحقق نشوف اهداف اخرى

----------


## masraw777

رائع جدا وطريقه سهله خصوصا للمبتدئين

----------


## Al Safee

بارك الله فيك أستاذي الغالي   الحمد لله الصفقة حققت جميع أهدافها  أنا خرجت عند تحقق الهدف الأول كنت داخل عقد واحد   مبروك للذين دخلوا الصفقة   أشكرك أستاذي الكريم على متابعتك معنا ودمت بخير وعافية      المخلص لكم/ أبو عبدالله

----------


## سمير صيام

> رائع جدا وطريقه سهله خصوصا للمبتدئين

 اهلا بيك اخى مصرواى وان شاء الله تكون سهلة لك دوما

----------


## سمير صيام

> بارك الله فيك أستاذي الغالي   الحمد لله الصفقة حققت جميع أهدافها  أنا خرجت عند تحقق الهدف الأول كنت داخل عقد واحد   مبروك للذين دخلوا الصفقة   أشكرك أستاذي الكريم على متابعتك معنا ودمت بخير وعافية   المخلص لكم/ أبو عبدالله

 يا هلا ومبروك الربح عليك
وان شاء الله باقى 5 نقط على الهدف الرابع

----------


## سمير صيام

> يا هلا ومبروك الربح عليك
> وان شاء الله باقى 5 نقط على الهدف الرابع

 لمن وصل لهنا اعتقد ممكن يكون فى ارتداد نخرج من هنا ويبقى تحقيق 4 اهداف زى الفل

----------


## Al Safee

> لمن وصل لهنا اعتقد ممكن يكون فى ارتداد نخرج من هنا ويبقى تحقيق 4 اهداف زى الفل

  مبروك عليكم تحقيق الأهداف جميعها و زيادة   ربنا يوفق الجميع

----------


## بسيم محمد

اخي سمير مساك الله بالخير . أرجو إن امكن تعليل سبب هبوط الكيبل يوم الجمعة واليوم وما إذا كان هذا الهبوط سوف يستمر ( الدخول في ترند هابط ) . بارك الله فيك .

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

مبروك للجميع
وفي الباوند دولار  تحقق الهدف الاول ثم ضرب الستوب
ومن بعد ذالك دخلنا من الارتدادا والحمد لله تحققة جميع الاهداف 
اليوم كان يوم خير للجميع
محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> مبروك للجميع
> وفي الباوند دولار  تحقق الهدف الاول ثم ضرب الستوب
> ومن بعد ذالك دخلنا من الارتدادا والحمد لله تحققة جميع الاهداف 
> اليوم كان يوم خير للجميع
> محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

 الحمد الله تصدق مع توقع الهبوط وبداية حدوثه لم اهتم بالاستوب المتحرك 
عموما مبروك لمن ربح وان شاء الله الربح دايما

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير مساك الله بالخير . أرجو إن امكن تعليل سبب هبوط الكيبل يوم الجمعة واليوم وما إذا كان هذا الهبوط سوف يستمر ( الدخول في ترند هابط ) . بارك الله فيك .

 يا مساء النور
اعتقد اننا داخلين على فترة تصحيحة للصعود السابق

----------


## WINNER

صباحك سكر يا أستاذ سمير 
سؤوال: هو الجاب إلي على الإسترليني لازم يتسكرولا للأ

----------


## سمير صيام

> صباحك سكر يا أستاذ سمير 
> سؤوال: هو الجاب إلي على الإسترليني لازم يتسكرولا للأ

 فنيا مش شرط اغلاقه

----------


## Al Safee

استاذنا الغالي هناك فرصة قادمة على الباوند دولار صعودا على فريم الساعة  هل تؤيد الدخول على فريم الساعة أيضا  أم يجب العمل فقط على فريم الأربع ساعات حسب الإستراتيجية ؟   المخلص لكم/ أبو عبدالله

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذنا الغالي هناك فرصة قادمة على الباوند دولار صعودا على فريم الساعة  هل تؤيد الدخول على فريم الساعة أيضا  أم يجب العمل فقط على فريم الأربع ساعات حسب الإستراتيجية ؟   المخلص لكم/ أبو عبدالله

 الاربع ساعات هو الافضل لان التذبذب على الساعة اكتر 
ممكن الدخول معاه على الساعة فى حالة كسر قمة او قاع او ترند

----------


## Al Safee

> الاربع ساعات هو الافضل لان التذبذب على الساعة اكتر   ممكن الدخول معاه على الساعة فى حالة كسر قمة او قاع او ترند

   شكرا لك أستاذي الغالي   درس جديد تعلمته منكم بارك الله لك في علمك

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> الاربع ساعات هو الافضل لان التذبذب على الساعة اكتر   ممكن الدخول معاه على الساعة فى حالة كسر قمة او قاع او ترند

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
بصراحة طريقة عبقرية بعيدة عن التعقيدات والحسابت الكثيرة
وحيث انى من الميتدئين فى هذا المجال وحضرتك من اصحاب الخبرة الكبيرة ارغب فى مساعدتك 
لى لكى افهم بعض الامور .
بصراحة انا حاسس ان المضوع سهل ( اقصد الفوركس ) وان المكسب قريب وكبير وان المخاطرة مش كبيرة ولكن الشئ اللى قالقنى هو الموضوع فعلا سهل زى ما انا متصور ولا اعتقادى دة خطئ والمكسب الى حققتة على الديمو دة كان حظ مبتدئيين وان الحقيقى غير كدة خالص.
بصراحة محناج اجابة من حضرتك بخصوص هذا الموضوع لانى على وشك فتح حساب حقيقى ومحتار جدا......
تقبل ودى

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> بصراحة طريقة عبقرية بعيدة عن التعقيدات والحسابت الكثيرة
> وحيث انى من الميتدئين فى هذا المجال وحضرتك من اصحاب الخبرة الكبيرة ارغب فى مساعدتك 
> لى لكى افهم بعض الامور .
> بصراحة انا حاسس ان المضوع سهل ( اقصد الفوركس ) وان المكسب قريب وكبير وان المخاطرة مش كبيرة ولكن الشئ اللى قالقنى هو الموضوع فعلا سهل زى ما انا متصور ولا اعتقادى دة خطئ والمكسب الى حققتة على الديمو دة كان حظ مبتدئيين وان الحقيقى غير كدة خالص.
> بصراحة محناج اجابة من حضرتك بخصوص هذا الموضوع لانى على وشك فتح حساب حقيقى ومحتار جدا......
> تقبل ودى

 اهلا بيك اخى سعد
ان شاء الله يكون فتح حساب حقيقى خير لك
لكن ارجو التريث
كلامك صحيح وانت على الديمو ان الدنيا سهلة ووردى لكن على الحقيقى الوضع مختلف
النفسية ستتحكم فيك كثيرا والطمع
لذلك اوصيك ادارة مالية ثابتة لاتزيد عن 2-3% باى حال من الاحوال حتى لو كانت الصفقة مضمونة مليون فى المية
الطريقة يكون فيها الهدف الى الاستوب لا يقل عن 1:1 ولو اكتر واكتر ياريت
واخيرا اوصيك عند البدء فى الحقيقى ان ترسل اقل مبلغ يمكنك ارساله وفى حالة انه قدرت تثبت نفسك على الطريق يمكنك تحويل باقى المبلغ ان شاء الله

----------


## safwan86

> اهلا بيك اخى سعد  ان شاء الله يكون فتح حساب حقيقى خير لك لكن ارجو التريث كلامك صحيح وانت على الديمو ان الدنيا سهلة ووردى لكن على الحقيقى الوضع مختلف النفسية ستتحكم فيك كثيرا والطمع لذلك اوصيك ادارة مالية ثابتة لاتزيد عن 2-3% باى حال من الاحوال حتى لو كانت الصفقة مضمونة مليون فى المية الطريقة يكون فيها الهدف الى الاستوب لا يقل عن 1:1 ولو اكتر واكتر ياريت واخيرا اوصيك عند البدء فى الحقيقى ان ترسل اقل مبلغ يمكنك ارساله وفى حالة انه قدرت تثبت نفسك على الطريق يمكنك تحويل باقى المبلغ ان شاء الله

   
والله كلام كله حكم ولما ماعملنا بمثله ذوقنا تعب الاعصاب..   :Noco:

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> اهلا بيك اخى سعد  ان شاء الله يكون فتح حساب حقيقى خير لك لكن ارجو التريث كلامك صحيح وانت على الديمو ان الدنيا سهلة ووردى لكن على الحقيقى الوضع مختلف النفسية ستتحكم فيك كثيرا والطمع لذلك اوصيك ادارة مالية ثابتة لاتزيد عن 2-3% باى حال من الاحوال حتى لو كانت الصفقة مضمونة مليون فى المية الطريقة يكون فيها الهدف الى الاستوب لا يقل عن 1:1 ولو اكتر واكتر ياريت واخيرا اوصيك عند البدء فى الحقيقى ان ترسل اقل مبلغ يمكنك ارساله وفى حالة انه قدرت تثبت نفسك على الطريق يمكنك تحويل باقى المبلغ ان شاء الله

    اشكرك على هذا الاهتمام واتمنى ان اقدر ارد ليك الجميل واشكرك على هذة الروح الجميلة  ارجو افادتى عن كيفية تحويل مبلغ فتح الحساب وكذلك عن كيفية السحب لانى قلقان من هذة الامور.علما باننى مقيم فى مصراخوكم سعد سالم

----------


## سمير صيام

> اشكرك على هذا الاهتمام واتمنى ان اقدر ارد ليك الجميل واشكرك على هذة الروح الجميلة  ارجو افادتى عن كيفية تحويل مبلغ فتح الحساب وكذلك عن كيفية السحب لانى قلقان من هذة الامور.علما باننى مقيم فى مصراخوكم سعد سالم

 ياهلا بيك اخى سعد 
التحويل سهل جدا زى شكة الدبوس 
لكن السحب هو الاصعب زى شكة الابرة  :Big Grin: 
لاتقلق الامور سهلة لما تنوى بس قولى ولاتنسى تروى قبل فتح الحساب

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> ياهلا بيك اخى سعد   التحويل سهل جدا زى شكة الدبوس  لكن السحب هو الاصعب زى شكة الابرة   لاتقلق الامور سهلة لما تنوى بس قولى ولاتنسى تروى قبل فتح الحساب

 معلشى انا عاوز اعرف دلوقتى لانة على ضوء الاجابة سوف اقرر تكملة المشوار ام لا
وكزلك اريد الاطمئنان لهذة الامور
تقبل ودى

----------


## سمير صيام

> معلشى انا عاوز اعرف دلوقتى لانة على ضوء الاجابة سوف اقرر تكملة المشوار ام لا
> وكزلك اريد الاطمئنان لهذة الامور
> تقبل ودى

 اولا لازم يكون عندك حساب بنكى او تعمل فيزا نت زى بتاعة بنك مصر واخونا عبده المصرى يفيدك فيها اكتر منى
ثانيا هتسجل فى الشركة من الرابط الاتى  https://www.arabictrader.com/index.p...ntreg&compid=2
وهيتابع المنتدى معاك على الايميل بالاوراق المطلوبة 
عند اعتماد وقبول الاوراق ستم طلب منك تحويل الفلوس الى الشركة 
سواء عن طريق افيزا او البنك كتحويل وانا افضل البنك عشان تستلم عليه فلوسك 
فى حالة السحب عليك تعبئة نموذج للسحب وارساله للشركة ويبعتوا الفلوس للينك بتاعك وتستلمه من مصر
ده كايجاز سريع عما سيحصل والمنتدى هنا هتتابع معاك كل الخطوات

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> اولا لازم يكون عندك حساب بنكى او تعمل فيزا نت زى بتاعة بنك مصر واخونا عبده المصرى يفيدك فيها اكتر منى  ثانيا هتسجل فى الشركة من الرابط الاتى  https://www.arabictrader.com/index.p...ntreg&compid=2 وهيتابع المنتدى معاك على الايميل بالاوراق المطلوبة  عند اعتماد وقبول الاوراق ستم طلب منك تحويل الفلوس الى الشركة  سواء عن طريق افيزا او البنك كتحويل وانا افضل البنك عشان تستلم عليه فلوسك  فى حالة السحب عليك تعبئة نموذج للسحب وارساله للشركة ويبعتوا الفلوس للينك بتاعك وتستلمه من مصر ده كايجاز سريع عما سيحصل والمنتدى هنا هتتابع معاك كل الخطوات

 الف الف شكر 
واسف ان كنت اثقلت على حضرتك 
وربنا يجزيك كل خير 
تقبل ودى

----------


## سمير صيام

> الف الف شكر 
> واسف ان كنت اثقلت على حضرتك 
> وربنا يجزيك كل خير 
> تقبل ودى

 لا شكر على واجب واهلا بيك دايما

----------


## Al Safee

أستاذي الغالي   مرفق شارت للباوند ين في هذه الفرصة حقق العقد 1200 نقطة تقريبا خلال 24 ساعة   سؤالي كيف الخروج بأقصى ربح ممكن من مثل هذه الفرص مع الاخذ في الإعتبار اتباع الإدارة المالية ؟  وتقبلوا فائق إحترامي وتقديري     المخلص لكم / أبو عبدالله

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذي الغالي   مرفق شارت للباوند ين في هذه الفرصة حقق العقد 1200 نقطة تقريبا خلال 24 ساعة   سؤالي كيف الخروج بأقصى ربح ممكن من مثل هذه الفرص مع الاخذ في الإعتبار اتباع الإدارة المالية ؟  وتقبلوا فائق إحترامي وتقديري   المخلص لكم / أبو عبدالله

 شوف يا ابو عبد الله 
المجنون مشكلته ان ال 100 نقطة زى السلام عليكم
وبصراحة مع الطريقة دى بيحقق نتائج كويسة جدا ويوم مايضرب استوب هيكون مرة ولا اتنين والتالتة تعوضهم وبزيادتين كمان عليهم
احنا ماشيين معاه تحريك الاستوب كل 100 نقطة مع الاهداف وانا معاك انها ممكن تحقق الالف نقطة فى يومين تلاتة ولكن برضه مالهوش امان 
هى معادلة صعبة 
اان عايز اعدل المجنون استبه واهدافه بحيث على الاقل نحرك كل 150-200 نقطة بس مجربتش وخايف تضيع ربح يكون بين ايدينا 
عموما احنا زى ما احنا لكن ممكن تحرك الاستوب كل 150 نقطة

----------


## Al Safee

> شوف يا ابو عبد الله   المجنون مشكلته ان ال 100 نقطة زى السلام عليكم وبصراحة مع الطريقة دى بيحقق نتائج كويسة جدا ويوم مايضرب استوب هيكون مرة ولا اتنين والتالتة تعوضهم وبزيادتين كمان عليهم احنا ماشيين معاه تحريك الاستوب كل 100 نقطة مع الاهداف وانا معاك انها ممكن تحقق الالف نقطة فى يومين تلاتة ولكن برضه مالهوش امان  هى معادلة صعبة  اان عايز اعدل المجنون استبه واهدافه بحيث على الاقل نحرك كل 150-200 نقطة بس مجربتش وخايف تضيع ربح يكون بين ايدينا  عموما احنا زى ما احنا لكن ممكن تحرك الاستوب كل 150 نقطة

   مشكور أستاذي الفاضل   رجائي منكم تحملي حيث كل ما خطر في بالي سؤال توجهت إليكم فورا .  و انتم مع مشاغلكم الكثيرة لم تقصروا معي البته وهذا إن دل على شيء فإنما يدل على طيبكم وسعة صدركم بارك الله فيكم ورزقكم وغفر لكم ولوالديكم .  المخلص لكم / أبو عبدالله

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشكور أستاذي الفاضل   رجائي منكم تحملي حيث كل ما خطر في بالي سؤال توجهت إليكم فورا .  و انتم مع مشاغلكم الكثيرة لم تقصروا معي البته وهذا إن دل على شيء فإنما يدل على طيبكم وسعة صدركم بارك الله فيكم ورزقكم وغفر لكم ولوالديكم .  المخلص لكم / أبو عبدالله

 ولايهمك ياغالى اسال براحتك

----------


## kanzsea

اخى سمير صيام هل يمكن الدخول شراء مع بداية الشمعة القادمة ام ان الاستراتيجة لا تتطبق الاعلى شارت الاربع ساعات

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخى سمير صيام هل يمكن الدخول شراء مع بداية الشمعة القادمة ام ان الاستراتيجة لا تتطبق الاعلى شارت الاربع ساعات

 ممكن طبعا الدخول على الساعة بس على الاربع ساعات اقوى ونسبة نجاح اعلى

----------


## Al Safee

أستاذي الكريم هل ندخل مع الشمعة القادمة إذا افتتحت فوق الموفينج علما أن الآرسي ليست فوق الخمسين حاليا

----------


## Al Safee

دخلت عقدين شراء وعلى الله توكلت وإليه أنيب ماذا عنك أستاذي الكريم

----------


## elforexeenelarab

السلام عليكم تحققت فرصة على الباوند دولار الدخول من  شراءمن 2.0838  الاهداف 60 120 180

----------


## elforexeenelarab

> السلام عليكم تحققت فرصة على الباوند دولار الدخول من  شراءمن 2.0838  الاهداف 60 120 180

  
الحمد لله تم ضرب الاستوب تتعوض ان شاء الله

----------


## Al Safee

> الحمد لله تم ضرب الاستوب تتعوض ان شاء الله

  انا ما حطيت أستوب لأني مستني إقفال الشمعة وإذا افتتحت شمعة جديدة تحت خط الموفنج أقفل العقد بخسارة و أدخل الفرصة الجديدة   معوضين إن شاء الله أخي الكريم  وخيرها بغيرها

----------


## safwan86

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...
عامل ايه يااستاذ سمير؟  :Asvc:  ربنا يجعله يوم جميل ومفترج علينا ان شاء الله  :Icon26:   
طيب نشوف كده الشارت ...  :Ohmy:         :016:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم تحققت فرصة على الباوند دولار الدخول من  شراءمن 2.0838  الاهداف 60 120 180

 وعليكم السلام 
الفرصة صحيحة والان سيكون فرصة عكسية بسبب اخبار التضخم التى توصى بخفض الفايدة

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...
> عامل ايه يااستاذ سمير؟  ربنا يجعله يوم جميل ومفترج علينا ان شاء الله   
> طيب نشوف كده الشارت ...

 فنيا كلام سليم

----------


## Al Safee

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...
> عامل ايه يااستاذ سمير؟  ربنا يجعله يوم جميل ومفترج علينا ان شاء الله   
> طيب نشوف كده الشارت ...

   ماذا تقصد بالشارتات أخي الكريم خوفتنا أرجوا التوضيح لمثلنا نحن المبتدإين

----------


## safwan86

> ماذا تقصد بالشارتات أخي الكريم خوفتنا أرجوا التوضيح لمثلنا نحن المبتدإين

 . 
الشارت معناه الشارت  :012:  
طبعا ماقصدت اقول الفرصه مش صحيحه لاسمح الله او الخبط حضرتك   :No3: 
القصد انى حللت وشوفت ان من الممكن جدا السعر يتوقف هنا لمروره على ترند اتكسر قبل ذلك.
ماتذعل وحقك علينا ياسيدى لو الشارت زعلك  :Teeth Smile: 
احلى تحيه من القلب   :Icon26:

----------


## سمير صيام

> ماذا تقصد بالشارتات أخي الكريم خوفتنا أرجوا التوضيح لمثلنا نحن المبتدإين

 المقصود من الشارتات انه تم الارتداد من ترند فرعى ونقطة 50 فايبو

----------


## يوسف250

ألسلام عليكم ورحمة الله ارجوا ان تقبلوني متابع جديد لاستراتيجيتكم   وابدء بسؤال لو سمحتم هل اعداد الموفينج افرج ل الباوند دولار والمجنون هو على السيمبل او الاكسبوتينشل ارجوا افادتي وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> ألسلام عليكم ورحمة الله ارجوا ان تقبلوني متابع جديد لاستراتيجيتكم   وابدء بسؤال لو سمحتم هل اعداد الموفينج افرج ل الباوند دولار والمجنون هو على السيمبل او الاكسبوتينشل ارجوا افادتي وجزاكم الله خيرا

 اهلا بيك اخى يوسف معنا
كل الموفنج اكسبوتبنشل (ema)

----------


## Al Safee

> انا ما حطيت أستوب لأني مستني إقفال الشمعة وإذا افتتحت شمعة جديدة تحت خط الموفنج أقفل العقد بخسارة و أدخل الفرصة الجديدة   معوضين إن شاء الله أخي الكريم   وخيرها بغيرها

  
خرجت من الصفقة بخسارة ما إنتبهت إني على شارت 4 ساعات

----------


## Al Safee

> . 
> الشارت معناه الشارت  
> طبعا ماقصدت اقول الفرصه مش صحيحه لاسمح الله او الخبط حضرتك 
> القصد انى حللت وشوفت ان من الممكن جدا السعر يتوقف هنا لمروره على ترند اتكسر قبل ذلك.
> ماتذعل وحقك علينا ياسيدى لو الشارت زعلك 
> احلى تحيه من القلب

   

> المقصود من الشارتات انه تم الارتداد من ترند فرعى ونقطة 50 فايبو

 أشكركم على التوضيح والبيان

----------


## Al Safee

> وعليكم السلام   الفرصة صحيحة والان سيكون فرصة عكسية بسبب اخبار التضخم التى توصى بخفض الفايدة

 وهذه مشاركة أحد الإخوة في أحد مواضيع المنتدى  
رد: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ... توصيات الباوند ين  سبب السقوط لازواج الباوند   
ارجو الانتباه لهذا البيان الخطير
المركزى البريطانى صرح فى هذه اللحظه بضروره خفض الفائده على الباوند وذلك للحد من التضخم
هذا التصريح قد يستوعبه السوق بقوه، وقد يسقط ازواج الباوند بشده والله اعلم
باوند دولار الان 2.0833
باوند ين الان 232.21
الله يحفظنا واياكم من كل سوء

----------


## سمير صيام

> وهذه مشاركة أحد الإخوة في أحد مواضيع المنتدى  
> رد: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ... توصيات الباوند ين  سبب السقوط لازواج الباوند   
> ارجو الانتباه لهذا البيان الخطير
> المركزى البريطانى صرح فى هذه اللحظه بضروره خفض الفائده على الباوند وذلك للحد من التضخم
> هذا التصريح قد يستوعبه السوق بقوه، وقد يسقط ازواج الباوند بشده والله اعلم
> باوند دولار الان 2.0833
> باوند ين الان 232.21
> الله يحفظنا واياكم من كل سوء

 ايوه الان الباوند يتعرض للضغوط بس البيانات التى طلعت

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

> انا ما حطيت أستوب لأني مستني إقفال الشمعة وإذا افتتحت شمعة جديدة تحت خط الموفنج أقفل العقد بخسارة و أدخل الفرصة الجديدة   معوضين إن شاء الله أخي الكريم   وخيرها بغيرها

 يا اخي الكريم لما لم تحط الستوب لوز ؟
هل تعلم ان الاقفال الى الاسفل يساوي اكثر من 100 نقطة
اخي الكريم انصحك وبشدة (قبل ما تحط الهدف  حط الستوب هو الاول)
وان شاء الله تكون على ديمو وليس على حقيقي 
محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> يا اخي الكريم لما لم تحط الستوب لوز ؟
> هل تعلم ان الاقفال الى الاسفل يساوي اكثر من 100 نقطة
> اخي الكريم انصحك وبشدة (قبل ما تحط الهدف  حط الستوب هو الاول)
> وان شاء الله تكون على ديمو وليس على حقيقي 
> محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

 انا اؤيدك جدا يا مهدى وان شاء الله اخونا ابو عبد الله يتفهم ذلك

----------


## safwan86

تجاوز الين ل 110.70,, ستأتى بمصيبة على المجنون وتزيد من ارتداده لأسفل...
نشوف الشارت  :Asvc: ..        
ربنا يوفق.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Al Safee

> يا اخي الكريم لما لم تحط الستوب لوز ؟
> هل تعلم ان الاقفال الى الاسفل يساوي اكثر من 100 نقطة
> اخي الكريم انصحك وبشدة (قبل ما تحط الهدف حط الستوب هو الاول)
> وان شاء الله تكون على ديمو وليس على حقيقي 
> محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

   

> انا اؤيدك جدا يا مهدى وان شاء الله اخونا ابو عبد الله يتفهم ذلك

 أشكركم جميعا على إهتمامكم وتآزركم معي طبعا كان الحساب حقيقي والحمد لله على كل حال كنت أفتكر أني على شارت الساعة قلت أستنى الإقفال والشمعة الجديدة تفتح إلى أين ولكن هذا قضاء الله وقدره وعدم التركيز مني في المقام الاول   الأستوب قبل الهدف بعد اليوم إن شاء الله   المخلص لكم / أبو عبدالله

----------


## safwan86

استاذ سمير, هو الداو جونز شغال معاك ولا ايه اصلى مش عارف حاجه عن مواعيده وعايز اعرف اذا كان شغال ولا لا ؟؟؟  
هو مواعيده ايه ؟؟     :016:

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير, هو الداو جونز شغال معاك ولا ايه اصلى مش عارف حاجه عن مواعيده وعايز اعرف اذا كان شغال ولا لا ؟؟؟  
> هو مواعيده ايه ؟؟

 على ال تريد مش مضبوط الداو جوز فى برامج اخرى شغال فيها زى hytrader

----------


## safwan86

انتظار فرصة على الاربع ساعات تبع الاستراتيجيه اصبح صعب المنال اما شورت وابعد منه بكثير اللونج فما رأى الاستاذ سمير فيما يجرى على شارت الساعه..    
ياترى ايه ال ممكن يحصل لو قفلت الساعه تحت الموفنج...   :Asvc:

----------


## سمير صيام

> انتظار فرصة على الاربع ساعات تبع الاستراتيجيه اصبح صعب المنال اما شورت وابعد منه بكثير اللونج فما رأى الاستاذ سمير فيما يجرى على شارت الساعه..    
> ياترى ايه ال ممكن يحصل لو قفلت الساعه تحت الموفنج...

 ياصفوان اعدادت الموفنج غلط على المجنون هى ema50-shift 25

----------


## Al Safee

أستاذي الكريم   هل ندخل بعد إفتتاح شمعة جديدة مباشرة تحت الموفنج   ماذا عن شمعة الكسر أليست ليموزين

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذي الكريم   هل ندخل بعد إفتتاح شمعة جديدة مباشرة تحت الموفنج   ماذا عن شمعة الكسر أليست ليموزين

 فى اخبارالان سننتظر اغلاق الاربع ساعات ونحكم وقتها

----------


## safwan86

> ياصفوان اعدادت الموفنج غلط على المجنون هى ema50-shift 25

  
فرق كبير يااستاذ سمير  :Emoticon1: ..
تم تغير الاعدادات ..  :Noco:

----------


## Al Safee

> فى اخبارالان سننتظر اغلاق الاربع ساعات ونحكم وقتها

  بارك الله فيك   في إنتظار الإشارة منكم

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

السلام عليكم
ندخل ان شاء الله على الشمعة الجديدة بعد الكسر
واضن انا الفرصة مشة على الاقل 10 نقاط لذا يرجى تدارك الامر 
محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> ندخل ان شاء الله على الشمعة الجديدة بعد الكسر
> واضن انا الفرصة مشة على الاقل 10 نقاط لذا يرجى تدارك الامر 
> محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

 وعليكم السلام
هو الكسر كان بعيد عن الموفنج ومنتظره يطلع شوية عشان ندخل فى امان اكتر

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

> السلام عليكم
> ندخل ان شاء الله على الشمعة الجديدة بعد الكسر
> واضن انا الفرصة مشة على الاقل 10 نقاط لذا يرجى تدارك الامر 
> محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

 والشرات يحكي عربي

----------


## يوسف250

> اهلا بيك اخى يوسف معنا  كل الموفنج اكسبوتبنشل (ema)

 بارك الله فيك استاذنا وأسف على تأخر الرد لانني خارج البيت

----------


## elforexeenelarab

السلام عليكم تحققت فرصة عكسيى على الباوند دولار وحققت الهدف الاول والثانى 
الحمدلله

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم تحققت فرصة عكسيى على الباوند دولار وحققت الهدف الاول والثانى 
> الحمدلله

 فعلا من دخل مع افتتاح الشمعة فحقق الهدف الاول والتانى والتالت فى الطريق ان شاء الله

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

مبروك للجميع
نصيحتي للجميع
خليك اكسبريت بشري 
محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## hadi75m

> فعلا من دخل مع افتتاح الشمعة فحقق الهدف الاول والتانى والتالت فى الطريق ان شاء الله

 تمام يازعيم

----------


## Al Safee

أستاذي الكريم سمير   ألاحظ أنه في أغلب الصفقات بعد افتتاح شمعة جديدة تحت أو فوق الموفنج تحقق الهدف والحمدلله .  ما إستنتجته من هذه الملاحظة أنه بعد إفتتاح الشمعة يستحسن الدخول فورا بدون أي تردد .  ولكن أستاذي الفاضل غالبا ما تأخرون الدخول لسبب أو لآخر ما الحكمة في ذلك ؟  أرجوا الإفادة الشافية منكم لأهمية الأمر بالنسبة لي   وتقبلوا فائق إحترامي وتقديري    المخلص لكم/ أبو عبدالله

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذي الكريم سمير   ألاحظ أنه في أغلب الصفقات بعد افتتاح شمعة جديدة تحت أو فوق الموفنج تحقق الهدف والحمدلله .  ما إستنتجته من هذه الملاحظة أنه بعد إفتتاح الشمعة يستحسن الدخول فورا بدون أي تردد .  ولكن أستاذي الفاضل غالبا ما تأخرون الدخول لسبب أو لآخر ما الحكمة في ذلك ؟  أرجوا الإفادة الشافية منكم لأهمية الأمر بالنسبة لي   وتقبلوا فائق إحترامي وتقديري    المخلص لكم/ أبو عبدالله

 اهلا اخى ابو عبد الله
الدخول فورا ولا نتاخر الا فى حالة بعد السعر عن الموفنج بمقدار الاستوب وللاسف احيانا تفوتنا ممكن فرص بهذه الطريقة لانه ليس شرط ان يصعد بعد الاختراق

----------


## سمير صيام

اخوانى المتابعين 
هناك اضافة اريد القيام بها
وهى استخدام موفنج 55 على الساعة
طبعا استخدامنا له الفترة الماضية كان على الاربع ساعات والحمد الله النتائج الى ما مرضية
لاهى قوية قوى ولا هى ضعيفة لكن اجمالا مربحة والحمد الله 
بالنسبة للساعة للموفنج 55 على الباوند دولار تذبذبه عليها اكتر من الاربع ساعات ولو استخدمناه بنفس الاسلوب ممكن لا يحقق الربح المطلوب 
الان الفكرة كالاتى للعمل به على الساعة ونبدا به من بكره التجربة ديموووو فقط حتى نعطى الاوك ونعتمده 
ونظرا لقوة الكامريلا مع الباوند دولار تحديدا
فسيكون دخولنا له على الساعة بالشروط الاتية (ليس نهائى منتظر ارائكم) 
فى حالة الشراء
اختراق موفنج 55 صعودا ومتوافقه معه كسر H3  صعودا او الارتداد من L3  صعودا
او كسر الترند على الساعة 
فى حالة البيع
اختراق موفنج 55 هبوطا ومتوافقه معه كسر L3  هبوطا او الارتداد من H3  هبوطا
او كسر الترند على الساعة 
اى استفسارات انت تحت امركم

----------


## Al Safee

> اهلا اخى ابو عبد الله  الدخول فورا ولا نتاخر الا فى حالة بعد السعر عن الموفنج بمقدار الاستوب وللاسف احيانا تفوتنا ممكن فرص بهذه الطريقة لانه ليس شرط ان يصعد بعد الاختراق

    أشكرك جزيل الشكر على التوضيح والبيان   و أشكرك أيضا على الطريقة الجديدة على فريم الساعة   وهنا أريد رأيكم في الموضوع التالي   إستخدمت اليوم توليفة الموفينج لأخينا أولد مان على فريم الـــ4 ساعات فكانت هناك فرصة والحمدلله خرجت منها بربح 100 نقطة  أيضا رأيت هناك فرص كثيرة أتت متتالية تقريبا بخلاف طريقتكم فأحببت أن أطرحها عليكم ربما نستفيد منها   إليكم الشارتات في المرفقات   المخلص لكم / أبو عبدالله

----------


## مصطفى محمد صالح

اخى الراجى رحمة ربه
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله من الواضح من الشارت المرفق انك تستخدم الؤشر على الباوند ين بأعدادت الباوند دولار ارجو الانتباةلذلك ولك منى كل الود والاحترام

----------


## سمير صيام

شكله محدش متابع معانا

----------


## مصطفى محمد صالح

اخى الغالى سمير
هو كلة متابع بس ما فيش لسة فرص قريبةوانتة ساعات بتبقى مشغول وما تبقى خارج المنزل ما تقولش
الماسنجر بتاعك بيقول كدة وارجو اضافتى على الماسنجر لان التليفون بتاعى ضاع ولسة حشترى واحد
علشان عايزك

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخى الغالى سمير
> هو كلة متابع بس ما فيش لسة فرص قريبةوانتة ساعات بتبقى مشغول وما تبقى خارج المنزل ما تقولش
> الماسنجر بتاعك بيقول كدة وارجو اضافتى على الماسنجر لان التليفون بتاعى ضاع ولسة حشترى واحد
> علشان عايزك

 هلا اخى مصطفى انا اقصد التعديل اللى انا عملته وعايز راى الناس المتابعة عشان نبدا نطبقه
بالنسبة للتليفون من عنيا هبعتهولك على الخاص

----------


## يوسف250

> شكله محدش متابع معانا

 متابعين ان شاء الله استاذ سمير بس اتصور الفرص خلاص ابتعد لهذا الاسبوع  وعلينا الترقب للاسبوع القادم ان شاء الله وفق الله الجميع

----------


## سمير صيام

> متابعين ان شاء الله استاذ سمير بس اتصور الفرص خلاص ابتعد لهذا الاسبوع  وعلينا الترقب للاسبوع القادم ان شاء الله وفق الله الجميع

 مش بقولك مش متابع 
انا بقول على فريم الساعة حاطط تعديل فوق يعنى الفرص هتكون يومية

----------


## المايسترو

> اخوانى المتابعين 
> هناك اضافة اريد القيام بها
> وهى استخدام موفنج 55 على الساعة
> طبعا استخدامنا له الفترة الماضية كان على الاربع ساعات والحمد الله النتائج الى ما مرضية
> لاهى قوية قوى ولا هى ضعيفة لكن اجمالا مربحة والحمد الله 
> بالنسبة للساعة للموفنج 55 على الباوند دولار تذبذبه عليها اكتر من الاربع ساعات ولو استخدمناه بنفس الاسلوب ممكن لا يحقق الربح المطلوب 
> الان الفكرة كالاتى للعمل به على الساعة ونبدا به من بكره التجربة ديموووو فقط حتى نعطى الاوك ونعتمده 
> ونظرا لقوة الكامريلا مع الباوند دولار تحديدا
> فسيكون دخولنا له على الساعة بالشروط الاتية (ليس نهائى منتظر ارائكم) 
> ...

 مكور اخي سمير على الطريقة.وفكرة جيدة اننا سنطبقها على فريم الساعة.
حبدا لو تعمل لنا تمبلت
ودي

----------


## سمير صيام

> مكور اخي سمير على الطريقة.وفكرة جيدة اننا سنطبقها على فريم الساعة.
> حبدا لو تعمل لنا تمبلت
> ودي

 اهلا بالمايسترو  وجهة النظر اللى قلتها ومحدش لسه ناقشنى فيها 
فرصة الامس مرفقة

----------


## loo

هل ده كل اللى انا محتاجه لتطبيق الاستراتيجيه يا استاذ سمير وهل الاعدادات صحيحه للمؤشرات والاطار الزمني وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

الاعدادات المحطوطة هى للباوند دولار 
لكن الباوند ين موفنج 50 وازاحة 25 حسب الشارت المرفق بتاعك ومعدل عليه

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

السلام عليكم
والله يا سمير 
الطريقة مش بطالة لكن تكمن في الوقت فقط
يعني لست متفرغ لساعة 
لذي انا ساكون عنصر ثانوي في الديمو
ونجرب ونشوف وبعدين نحكم
والديمو ببلاش هههههههه
محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> والله يا سمير 
> الطريقة مش بطالة لكن تكمن في الوقت فقط
> يعني لست متفرغ لساعة 
> لذي انا ساكون عنصر ثانوي في الديمو
> ونجرب ونشوف وبعدين نحكم
> والديمو ببلاش هههههههه
> محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

 وعليكم السلام
صحيح التجربة على الديمو ببلاش لكن هنقدر نحكم هل ممتازة ام لا
وبما انك غير متفرغ انا فى صدد اصدار طريقة هتعجيك جدا ان شاء الله بس ادبينى للاسبوع الجاى ان شاء الله

----------


## Al Safee

> اخى الراجى رحمة ربه
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله من الواضح من الشارت المرفق انك تستخدم الؤشر على الباوند ين بأعدادت الباوند دولار ارجو الانتباةلذلك ولك منى كل الود والاحترام

    أعتذر ثم أعتذر ثم أعتذر لك أخي الكريم مصطفى كيف لا أرد عليك ولو بالشكر وأنت أردت مساعدتي  ولكن لا أقول إلا ما قال فتى موسى عليه السلام ( وما أنسانيه إلا الشيطان أن أذكره )  التمس منكم العذر مجددا السموحة أخي الكريم السموحة    المخلص لكم / أبو عبدالله

----------


## مصطفى محمد صالح

اخى الغالى ابو عبد الله
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
يا غالى ما فيش اى حاجة وما تشغلش نفسك كلنا اخوات وربنا يديم علينا حبة وتوفيقة

----------


## Al Safee

> شكله محدش متابع معانا

    السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   أستاذي الكريم سمير إن شاء الله تكون بصحة وعافية   متابع معاك أستاذي بس ما أقدر أرفق فرص على الساعة لأني ماشي الآن على طريقتك على شارت 4 ساعات ما ودي أتوهق لأني مبتدأ ، قبل هذا حاولت أتابع عدة إستراتيجيات وطرق  فتحملت خسائر كبيرة ولله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد .  وجميع مواضيعك أتابعها أولا بأول إن شاء الله   أتمنى أسبوعا مباركا للجميع و دمتم بخير وعافية     المخلص لكم / أبو عبدالله     :Asvc:

----------


## Al Safee

> اخى الغالى ابو عبد الله
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> يا غالى ما فيش اى حاجة وما تشغلش نفسك كلنا اخوات وربنا يديم علينا حبة وتوفيقة

    ريحتني الله يريح قلبك وفقك الله وسدد خطاك   وهذه وردة هدية مني  :Eh S(7):     المخلص لكم / أبو عبدالله

----------


## NEWAY

> عموما الطريقة بسيطة جدا  الهدف 180 نقطة والخسارة 50-60 نقطة      الهدف 300 نقطة والخسارة 100 نقطة

  
السلام عليكم أستاذنا الكبير، سمير صيام. 
1- هل هذه الإستراتيجية بالكامل، كما جاءت في الصفحة الأولى ولم يطرأ عليها أي تعديل؟ 
2- وعندما يتتحقق الشرطين السابقين، هل نكتفي بالطريقة على أساس 3/1 من الربح قبالة الخسارة، يعني نقفل ونمشي، أم يلزمنا المتابعة لإغلاق الصقة في حالات غير متوقعة؟ 
3- هل ترى أن هذه الطريقة ثابتة، حتى بعد سنين؟ 
لك خالص شكري وامتناني.

----------


## NEWAY

أستاذنا الكريم، 
1- هل بإمكاني الدخول بعد اختراق الموفينغ 55 أو 50 بشموع كثيرة ، طالما مؤشر الـ RSI يعطي إشارة النزول أو الصعود؟ 
2- وهل سنطبق الطريقة على فريم الساعة قريباً، بعد أن تعطينا التمبليت؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   أستاذي الكريم سمير إن شاء الله تكون بصحة وعافية   متابع معاك أستاذي بس ما أقدر أرفق فرص على الساعة لأني ماشي الآن على طريقتك على شارت 4 ساعات ما ودي أتوهق لأني مبتدأ ، قبل هذا حاولت أتابع عدة إستراتيجيات وطرق فتحملت خسائر كبيرة ولله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد .  وجميع مواضيعك أتابعها أولا بأول إن شاء الله   أتمنى أسبوعا مباركا للجميع و دمتم بخير وعافية     المخلص لكم / أبو عبدالله

 ولايهمك ياابو عبد الله وان شاء الله تكون محترف بعد كده وننتظر مواضيعك

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم أستاذنا الكبير، سمير صيام. 
> 1- هل هذه الإستراتيجية بالكامل، كما جاءت في الصفحة الأولى ولم يطرأ عليها أي تعديل؟  هى نفسها بدون تعديل  
> 2- وعندما يتتحقق الشرطين السابقين، هل نكتفي بالطريقة على أساس 3/1 من الربح قبالة الخسارة، يعني نقفل ونمشي، أم يلزمنا المتابعة لإغلاق الصقة في حالات غير متوقعة؟  المتابعة بتحريك الاستوب حسب كل هدف لو الباوند يبقى كل 60 نقطة او حسب رؤيتك للشارت لانه ممكن ميحققش 180 ويستكفى ب 120 ويرد 
> 3- هل ترى أن هذه الطريقة ثابتة، حتى بعد سنين؟ الله اعلم كل شئ بيتغير وحركة الازواج بتتغير وبتقل فمن الممكن الا تتغير وممكن ايوه  
> لك خالص شكري وامتناني.

 تم الرد اعلاه

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذنا الكريم، 
> 1- هل بإمكاني الدخول بعد اختراق الموفينغ 55 أو 50 بشموع كثيرة ، طالما مؤشر الـ RSI يعطي إشارة النزول أو الصعود؟ 
> 2- وهل سنطبق الطريقة على فريم الساعة قريباً، بعد أن تعطينا التمبليت؟

 انا مش فاهم الجزء الاول تقصد لو شفت الفرصة متاخر تدخل ام لا 
لو كده قصدك لازم يكون دخولك من نقطة دعم عشان الشراء او من مقاومة لو بيع عشان مبكونش الاستوب بعيد عليك 
بالنسبة للساعة هنتابعها من الاسبوع ده ان شاء الله ونحكم عليها لسه

----------


## بسيم محمد

أخي سمير بارك الله بك وبجهودك . أردت أن أستشيرك بخصوص فريم الخمس دقائق هل يعطي انذارا مبكرا بالصعود أو الهبوط قبل باقي الفريمات ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير بارك الله بك وبجهودك . أردت أن أستشيرك بخصوص فريم الخمس دقائق هل يعطي انذارا مبكرا بالصعود أو الهبوط قبل باقي الفريمات ؟

 اكيد فى الارتداد هو سيكون اول مناطق الارتداد ظاهرة عليه
لكن لو واثق من نقطة الارتداد ممكن تدخل منه لو لاقيت انعكاس منها
بعدين الخمس دقائق ممكن يغشك كتير
لو كسر ترند ويرجع ينزل تحته ويكون الطلوع والنزول ده هو الديل على شمعة الساعة يبقى وقتها هتضيع

----------


## بسيم محمد

بس لو حطيت ال stop loss على أسفل الشمعة الانعكاسية في حالة الشراء أو أعلاها في حالة البيع يكون في نوع من الحماية . الا توافقني ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> بس لو حطيت ال stop loss على أسفل الشمعة الانعكاسية في حالة الشراء أو أعلاها في حالة البيع يكون في نوع من الحماية . الا توافقني ؟

 الشمعة الانعكاسية على اى فريم الخمس دقائق ولا الساعة مثلا 
انا بقولك لو حصل كسر للترند الهابط على الخمس دقائق هيبقى شراء هتعمل ايه هتشترى ورجع نزل تانى هتقفل الشراء او يضرب استوب لكن على الساعة هتنتظر الساعة تقفل ولما تقفل هيكون فى ديل ليها والديل ده هو الاختراقات واغلاقها على الفريمات الاقل 
عشان كده لا نتثق فى الفريمات الاقل

----------


## NEWAY

> اهلا بالمايسترو  وجهة النظر اللى قلتها ومحدش لسه ناقشنى فيها  فرصة الامس مرفقة

    :Red Smile:  طبعاً سؤالي أنا ببين اني مب عارف أشياء كثيرة، بس معليش أستفيد بمعيتك. 
إنت حددت الكسر أو الإرتداد من L3 أو H3 بالنسبة لتجربة فريم الساعة لهذا الأسبوع. 
عجل وين بقية القيم غير المذكورين؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> طبعاً سؤالي أنا ببين اني مب عارف أشياء كثيرة، بس معليش أستفيد بمعيتك. 
> إنت حددت الكسر أو الإرتداد من L3 أو H3 بالنسبة لتجربة فريم الساعة لهذا الأسبوع. 
> عجل وين بقية القيم غير المذكورين؟

 الكامريلا اهم مستوياتها واللى يخصوا موضوعنا
L3
H3
PIVOT 
ياتى فى المرتبة التانية 
L4
H4 
اما الباقى فال حاجة لنا بهم

----------


## Al Safee

أستاذ سمير   هل الأخبار على عملة معينة تؤثر على بقية العملات مثلا هل الخبر على العملة الكندية CAD  تؤثر على الباوند ين أرجوا إبداء رأيكم   وتقبلوا فائق إحترامي وتقديري    المخلص لكم / أبو عبدالله

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير   هل الأخبار على عملة معينة تؤثر على بقية العملات  مثلا هل الخبر على العملة الكندية CAD  تؤثر على الباوند ين أرجوا ان إبداء رأيكم   وتقبلوا فائق إحترامي وتقديري    المخلص لكم / أبو عبدالله

 اكيد لا لانه مافيش كندى فيها

----------


## Al Safee

> اكيد لا لانه مافيش كندى فيها

   بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك

----------


## kanzsea

اخى سمير صيام هل يمكن الدخول بيع من 226.70

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخى سمير صيام هل يمكن الدخول بيع من 226.70

 سننتظر كسر H3  عند 568

----------


## kanzsea

> سننتظر كسر H3 عند 568

 ماذا تقصد اخى سمير  الان السعرعلى الباوند ين  قريب من L3عند  226.42

----------


## سمير صيام

> ماذا تقصد اخى سمير  الان السعرعلى الباوند ين  قريب من L3عند  226.42

 هههههههه
اصل التعديل للباوند دولار فلما انا رديت عل ىاساس الباوند مش المجنون 
طبعا التعديل ممكن نجربه على باقى العملات وعلى اساس برضه موفنج 55
لكن المجنون هيكون نفس الكلام لكن موفنج 50 وازاحة 25
هو الان عنده ومرتد منه وعند ال 3 والبايفوت اليومى
صعب تدخل شراء هنا لازم يطلع فوقهم عشان تقول شراء ان شاء الله

----------


## kanzsea

ولايهمك اخى سمير وشكرا على التوضيح

----------


## emeerateb2

هل يوجد تجربة قائمة على تطبيق الاستراتجية على فريم الساعة للمتاجرة اليومية 
وادا كان كدلك ارجو وضع ارقام الصفحات التى تحتوى على دلك او ما هو التعديل الدى يطرق على الاستراتجية لتطبقها عى فيرم الساعة
بارك الله فيك على المجهود الرائع

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل يوجد تجربة قائمة على تطبيق الاستراتجية على فريم الساعة للمتاجرة اليومية 
> وادا كان كدلك ارجو وضع ارقام الصفحات التى تحتوى على دلك او ما هو التعديل الدى يطرق على الاستراتجية لتطبقها عى فيرم الساعة
> بارك الله فيك على المجهود الرائع

 اهلا بيك اخى الكريمده التعديل المقترح وهنجربه ان شاء اللهلسه مافيش اى كلام عنه https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=2378

----------


## مصطفى محمد صالح

طيب ممكن وعلى السريع عايز افهم اى حاجة عن الكرميلا والبايفوت علشان امشى معاكم
ازاى ارسمهم على الشارت او المواضيع المفيدة عنهم علشان اسهر عليهم اليوم
ولك كل الشكر اخى سمير

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب ممكن وعلى السريع عايز افهم اى حاجة عن الكرميلا والبايفوت علشان امشى معاكم
> ازاى ارسمهم على الشارت او المواضيع المفيدة عنهم علشان اسهر عليهم اليوم
> ولك كل الشكر اخى سمير

 https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...E3%D1%ED%E1%C7  ده هيفيدك جدا فى موضوع الكامريلا

----------


## emeerateb2

> اهلا بيك اخى الكريمده التعديل المقترح وهنجربه ان شاء اللهلسه مافيش اى كلام عنه  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=2378

 شكرا استاد سميرفعلا استاد :AA: 
طب بالنسبةلتحديد الهدف والاستوب لوزير مبدائين هيكونو كام  لانى بادن الله سوف اتابع معاكم 
جزاك الله خيرا :Good:

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا استاد سميرفعلا استاد
> طب بالنسبةلتحديد الهدف والاستوب لوزير مبدائين هيكونو كام  لانى بادن الله سوف اتابع معاكم 
> جزاك الله خيرا

 هنخلى الهدف الى الاستوب 1:1.5 
يعنى الاستوب هيكون فى حدود 30-35 نقطة والهدف هنخليه 50 ده للباوند 
اما المجنون فالاستوب لن يقل عن 50-75 والهدف 100 على الاقل

----------


## hussain2007

سلام عليكم  
يا شباب هل دخلتو على الباوند ودلار  :Emoticon1: بيع او شراء ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> سلام عليكم  
> يا شباب هل دخلتو على الباوند ودلار بيع او شراء ؟

 وعليكم السلام
ننتظر اغلاق الاربع ساعات

----------


## hussain2007

شكرا اخوي على ردك  :015:  معاكم انتظر  :Ongue:  
 هل هناك أماكن محدده لدخول بعد الاغلاق اذا كان تحت الموفنيج او فوق ؟

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

السلام عليكم
نحن ان شاء الله على مقربة من الشراء على البااوند دولار

----------


## safwan86

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله هل الشراء بعد اغلاق الاربعة فوق الموفنج.. صح مباشر

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

نستعد ان شاء الله لدخول شراء 
باقي على الاقل ثلاث دقائق

----------


## safwan86

> نستعد ان شاء الله لدخول شراء 
> باقي على الاقل ثلاث دقائق

 دقيقة  :Big Grin:

----------


## hussain2007

هل دخول الان ؟  :Emoticon1:

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

السلام عليكم
تم الدخول الان

----------


## hussain2007

شكرا  تم دخلو  :Regular Smile:

----------


## سمير صيام

ان شاء الله صفقة موفقة

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

> شكرا تم دخلو

 5/5
نتمنا التوفيق في السفقة

----------


## safwan86

ممكن الاستوب كام ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن الاستوب كام ؟

 الاستوب 60 نقطة ياغالى

----------


## safwan86

كسر لقاع على الدولار انديكس ومحاولة اختبار للكسر يهبط بعدها ان شاء الله لتذهب فرصتنا فى اتجاهها الطبيعى. 
الله يعين .  :Asvc:

----------


## Al Safee

موفقين إن شاء الله شباب و يبارك لكم ربي في رزقكم

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

السلام عليكم
اضن ان السعر يمشي عكس السفقة لذى من الضروري 
اذا فتحت شمعة تحت الخط نخرج من السفقة على الفوربخسارة مقبولة
وننتضر فرصة  اخرى 
محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم 
تنبيه هام ((لا ندخل بيع لان خط  الر اس اي )) لم يعطينا الموافقة

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> اضن ان السعر يمشي عكس السفقة لذى من الضروري 
> اذا فتحت شمعة تحت الخط نخرج من السفقة على الفوربخسارة مقبولة
> وننتضر فرصة  اخرى 
> محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم 
> تنبيه هام ((لا ندخل بيع لان خط  الر اس اي )) لم يعطينا الموافقة

 هو بس قرب نحو الاستوب وخاف منه وطلع تانى لمناطق الدخول

----------


## Al Safee

أستاذي الكريم لدي سؤال وهو في حالة ارتفاع الباوند أمام الين هل سترتفع أيضا أمام الدولار والعكس بالعكس هل هذا صحيح ؟  بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذي الكريم لدي سؤال وهو في حالة ارتفاع الباوند أمام الين هل سترتفع أيضا أمام الدولار والعكس بالعكس هل هذا صحيح ؟  بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك

 لا مش شرط اساسى ممكن يكون كل واحد فى طريقه

----------


## kanzsea

اخى سمير هل من الممكن شراء الباوند ين من 226.90 هو فوق خط الموفنج وخط ال rsi فوق 50

----------


## Al Safee

> لا مش شرط اساسى ممكن يكون كل واحد فى طريقه

   مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## فادي كفوف

تحياتي معلم سمير هل يتم الدخول بعد اغلاق شمعة الكسر مباشرة  وهل يعتبر الدخول امن الان  والاستوب يحسب من منطقة الدخول ام من خط 55  مع الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخى سمير هل من الممكن شراء الباوند ين من 226.90 هو فوق خط الموفنج وخط ال rsi فوق 50

 صحيح ممكن لكنى افضل الاربع ساعات افضل
عموما الصفقة حتى مع الترند لانه كسر الترند الهابط على الساعة والاربع ساعات

----------


## سمير صيام

> تحياتي معلم سمير هل يتم الدخول بعد اغلاق شمعة الكسر مباشرة  وهل يعتبر الدخول امن الان  والاستوب يحسب من منطقة الدخول ام من خط 55  مع الشكر

 هلا ياغالى
ياعم طريقة موفنج 55 تيجى ايه جتب طريقتك 
بالنسبة للصفقات الدخول يكون بعد اغلاق شمعة الكسر لاحتمالات عدم الاختبار وكثير لايحصل اعادة اختبار
لكن لو شمعة الكسر ليموزين او بعد الاغلاق عن الموفنج بمقدار يزيد عن الاستوب يبقى ننتظر على الاقل نصف المسافة او فى حدود يكو نبين الموفنج والسعر حوالى 30 نقطة للدولار والمجنون فى حدود 50 عشان يكون الاستوب بعيد عن الموفنج
يعنى الاستوب يحسب من الدخول عشان كده بنقرب للموفنج لو كان الفرق كبير

----------


## ابن المدينة

أخي الكريم سمير صيام  لاحظت ملاحظة على المتوسط المستخدم مع المجنون وهو 50 الاسي بإزاحه 25  والملاحظة انه يعطي نتائج رائعه جداً مع اليورو ين على شارت الربع ساعة  ويمكن الدخول للمرة الثانية عند إعادة اختبار المتوسط   بحيث يكون الاستوب 50 والهدف 100 كهدف اول و150 كهدف ثاني   والشارت يوضح الفرص الاخيرة  بعض الفرص قد تعطي اكثر من 200 نقطة

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي الكريم سمير صيام  لاحظت ملاحظة على المتوسط المستخدم مع المجنون وهو 50 الاسي بإزاحه 25  والملاحظة انه يعطي نتائج رائعه جداً مع اليورو ين على شارت الربع ساعة  ويمكن الدخول للمرة الثانية عند إعادة اختبار المتوسط   بحيث يكون الاستوب 50 والهدف 100 كهدف اول و150 كهدف ثاني   والشارت يوضح الفرص الاخيرة  بعض الفرص قد تعطي اكثر من 200 نقطة

 ممتاز ياابو عتريس 
فعلا راجعته على الشارت لاقيته فعلا كويس مع الربع خصوصا انه اخو المجنون
وان شاء الله نبدا متابعته عليها فورا 
بس هنحاول نضبط الاستوب لانه 50 كثير على الربع وممكن نمشيها اغلاقات الشموع لانه على الربع مش هيبقى الفرق كبير وممكن نكتفى ب 30-35 نقطة على الاكثر 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## ابن المدينة

وهذا شارت يبين أخر فرصتين

----------


## فادي كفوف

> هلا ياغالى  ياعم طريقة موفنج 55 تيجى ايه جتب طريقتك  بالنسبة للصفقات الدخول يكون بعد اغلاق شمعة الكسر لاحتمالات عدم الاختبار وكثير لايحصل اعادة اختبار لكن لو شمعة الكسر ليموزين او بعد الاغلاق عن الموفنج بمقدار يزيد عن الاستوب يبقى ننتظر على الاقل نصف المسافة او فى حدود يكو نبين الموفنج والسعر حوالى 30 نقطة للدولار والمجنون فى حدود 50 عشان يكون الاستوب بعيد عن الموفنج يعنى الاستوب يحسب من الدخول عشان كده بنقرب للموفنج لو كان الفرق كبير

 مشكوررررررر  يا معلم  يا باشا انتم الاساس واحنا طول عمرنا بنتعلم منكم  وبلاش تواضع طريقتك رائعة جدا   وفعلا ملاحظة ابو عتريس ممتازة ونتائجها على المجنون الثاني الربع ساعة ممتازة  ومتابعين

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشكوررررررر  يا معلم  يا باشا انتم الاساس واحنا طول عمرنا بنتعلم منكم  وبلاش تواضع طريقتك رائعة جدا   وفعلا ملاحظة ابو عتريس ممتازة ونتائجها على المجنون الثاني الربع ساعة ممتازة  ومتابعين

 بارك الله فيك اخى فادى
وكلنا بنتعلم والحمد الله
وان شاء الله هنمشى فى الربع ساعة مع اخونا ابو عتريس

----------


## elforexeenelarab

تحققت فر صة عكسية على الباوند دولار بيع 
من 2.0575
الاهداف 60 120 180
الاستوب 60

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

> تحققت فر صة عكسية على الباوند دولار بيع 
> من 2.0575
> الاهداف 60 120 180
> الاستوب 60

 نعم اخي الكريم 
لقد تم الدخول عليها

----------


## سمير صيام

> تحققت فر صة عكسية على الباوند دولار بيع 
> من 2.0575
> الاهداف 60 120 180
> الاستوب 60

  

> نعم اخي الكريم 
> لقد تم الدخول عليها

 ان شاء الله صفقة موفقة

----------


## kanzsea

هل خبر البطالة سوف يوثر على الاهداف

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل خبر البطالة سوف يوثر على الاهداف

 طبيعى الاخبار لها تاثير ومن ضمن التاثير نزوله اليوم
لكن احنا بنحاول نمشى مع الطريقة بصرف النظر عن الاخبار

----------


## بشير

> طبيعى الاخبار لها تاثير ومن ضمن التاثير نزوله اليوم  لكن احنا بنحاول نمشى مع الطريقة بصرف النظر عن الاخبار

 هذي من الاشياء الي تعجبني فيك من زمان التشارت يحكي ما حوله بلا أساسي بلا أخبار بلاهم (الا الاخبار القويه مره) ههههههههه تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

السلام عليكم
الحمد لله ضرب الستوب على نقطة الدخول
وخيرها في غيرها
وان شاء الله ستكون صفقة شراء قريبة نتابع ونرى
محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

السلام عليكم
فرصة شراء 
بقي على الدخول حوالى 6 دقائق من الان
في المتابعة

----------


## hussain2007

هل الدخول الان ؟؟ الباوند والدولار

----------


## abododa

إسمح لي أستاذى العزيز بتحيتك علي هذه الطريقة السهلة العبقرية  بالرغم من بدايتى القريبة بهذا السوق... لكنى بأحاول الإطلاع علي قدر ما أستطيع للتعلم  ولذلك فأنت تقدم إحدى دروس السهل الممتنع  بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا على عملك النبيل فينا  مع تحياتى........................

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل الدخول الان ؟؟ الباوند والدولار

 صحيح تم اختراق الموفنج والاغلاق فوقه والدخول شراء حسب الطريقة ان شاء الله
الدخول من 2.0651 والاهداف 2.0711 - 2.0771 - 2.0831
الاستوب 2.0591  
من يدخل من السعر الحالى (2.0627) سبكون استوبه ايضا 2.0591 يعنى حوالى 36 نقطة فقط

----------


## سمير صيام

> إسمح لي أستاذى العزيز بتحيتك علي هذه الطريقة السهلة العبقرية  بالرغم من بدايتى القريبة بهذا السوق... لكنى بأحاول الإطلاع علي قدر ما أستطيع للتعلم  ولذلك فأنت تقدم إحدى دروس السهل الممتنع  بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا على عملك النبيل فينا  مع تحياتى........................

 اهلا بيك اخى وجدى نورت الموضوع ونتشرف بوجودك معانا
الطريقة الحمد الله سهلة لكن مش عبقرية لكن طريقة اجمالا ارباحها اكتر من خسائرها  
تقبل ودى

----------


## kanzsea

اخى سمير  دخلت بيع على الباوند دولا من ابداية شمعة الاربع ساعات الحالية هل الهدف يكون 180 نقطة هل دخولى صحيح

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخى سمير  دخلت بيع على الباوند دولا من ابداية شمعة الاربع ساعات الحالية هل الهدف يكون 180 نقطة هل دخولى صحيح

 تما تتابع الهدف الى 180 ويمكن اكتر كمان لان النظرة الحالية هبوط فنيا
تتابعه كل 60 نقطة تحرك الاستوب ان شاء الله

----------


## safwan86

دخلت شورىت معاكم حسب الاستراتيجية.
صفقه موفقة.

----------


## احمد مرزوق

والله مجهود رائع يا استاذ سمير و انا دخلت شورت معاكو و الى الاهداف ان شاء الله

----------


## Al Safee

أستاذ سمير راسلتك عبر الخاص أرجوا الإطلاع على الرسالة فالموضوع يهمني كثيرا رأيكم فيه    تقبلوا فائق إحترامي وتقديري    المخلص لكم / أبو عبدالله

----------


## احمد مرزوق

اجازه سعيده عليكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> دخلت شورىت معاكم حسب الاستراتيجية.
> صفقه موفقة.

  

> والله مجهود رائع يا استاذ سمير و انا دخلت شورت معاكو و الى الاهداف ان شاء الله

 بالتوفيق ان شاء الله ومنتظرين متابعتكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير راسلتك عبر الخاص أرجوا الإطلاع على الرسالة فالموضوع يهمني كثيرا رأيكم فيه    تقبلوا فائق إحترامي وتقديري    المخلص لكم / أبو عبدالله

 تم الرد ياغالى

----------


## walid_forex

بارك الله فيك وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## walid_forex

ماريك اخ سمير صيام بالدخول شراء الان من عند سعر الفتح اليوم 2.0608

----------


## FOREX STAR

استاذي الكبير الاستاذ سمير اولا انا بحب احييك على الموضوع الجامد جدا وانا من اشد المتابعين لمواضيعك المفيدة وبصراحة انا لسة نونو فى الفوركس يعني ابن امبارح بس شدني المجال دة جدا وربنا يجعل فيه الخير مش هطول عليك بس كنت عايزك توضحلنا معدل الخسارة على الباوند ين من الباك تست وتحدد لنا نسبة نجاح الخطة من الناحية العملية وبصراحة انا بقرأ كل كلمة في الموضوع وان شاء الله هيدخل حيز التنفيذ بس يا ريت مش تحرمنا من مساعداتك وآرآئك المفيدة والنافعة وربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك وجزاك الله عنا خيرا والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اسف جدا على الاطالة

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذي الكبير الاستاذ سمير اولا انا بحب احييك على الموضوع الجامد جدا وانا من اشد المتابعين لمواضيعك المفيدة وبصراحة انا لسة نونو فى الفوركس يعني ابن امبارح بس شدني المجال دة جدا وربنا يجعل فيه الخير مش هطول عليك بس كنت عايزك توضحلنا معدل الخسارة على الباوند ين من الباك تست وتحدد لنا نسبة نجاح الخطة من الناحية العملية وبصراحة انا بقرأ كل كلمة في الموضوع وان شاء الله هيدخل حيز التنفيذ بس يا ريت مش تحرمنا من مساعداتك وآرآئك المفيدة والنافعة وربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك وجزاك الله عنا خيرا والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اسف جدا على الاطالة

 اهلا بيك معانا فى المتداول العربى وفى الموفنج 55
بالنسبة لنسبة النجاح فالحمد الله معقولة مش قوية قوى لكن اجمالا الربح اكتر 
بس هى المشكلة بتبقى قلة الفرص وعموما احنا هنضبط الربع ساعة لليورو ين والباوند ين معانا وكذلك الباوند دولار ودى مهمة اخونا مهدى
وانا بنصحك انك تجرب ديمو فترة للتعود على الطريقة حتى لو كان الباك تست 100% لان تجربتك هى الاهم 
تقبل ودى

----------


## سمير صيام

> ماريك اخ سمير صيام بالدخول شراء الان من عند سعر الفتح اليوم 2.0608

 حسب الطريقة مكنش فى شراء وقت الافتتاح

----------


## WINNER

أخي سمير السلام عليكم  ماهي رؤيتك الفنيه للباوند لإن الوضع محير  :Drive1:

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير السلام عليكم  ماهي رؤيتك الفنيه للباوند لإن الوضع محير

 انا شايف انه ممكن يحصل اختراق للترند لفوق ومافيش بوادر ارتداد

----------


## مصطفى محمد صالح

صباح الفل استاذنا سمير الا يوجد فلتر يبين لنا اننا فى منطقة تذبذب لان الوضع الان محير لان الحكاية دى مسببة لى عقدة وبتفكرنى بشهر 8 والا انا خسرت فية كل حسابى ليس بسبب الطريقة لانى انا فى الوقت دى كنت مع نفسى ولكن عند النظر الى الشارت الواحد مش عارف بيع ولا شراء شوف حل يا خاج سمير الهى يكرمك يا رب

----------


## سمير صيام

> صباح الفل استاذنا سمير الا يوجد فلتر يبين لنا اننا فى منطقة تذبذب لان الوضع الان محير لان الحكاية دى مسببة لى عقدة وبتفكرنى بشهر 8 والا انا خسرت فية كل حسابى ليس بسبب الطريقة لانى انا فى الوقت دى كنت مع نفسى ولكن عند النظر الى الشارت الواحد مش عارف بيع ولا شراء شوف حل يا خاج سمير الهى يكرمك يا رب

 خسرت الحساب بسبب موفنج 55 ليه انت وقتها مكنتش حاطط استوب ولا ايه ؟؟؟
بالنسبة للتذبذب للاسف هو عيب كل الطرق 
لكن عشان احكم على الطريقة لازم الدخول على كل الفرص 
يعنى الاشارة الاخيرة كانت شراء وحققت الهدف الاول وممكن جدا يروح الى الهدف التانى والتالت 
فلازم اقبل الصفقات الخاسرة مادام الرابحة بتعوض لى الخسارة

----------


## مصطفى محمد صالح

باالله عليك اقراء كلامى بتركيز انا قولت ان انا خسرت بسبب موفنج 55 الله يسامحك على فكرة انت اليومين دول عصبى  اوى  وانا لو خسرت مال الدنيا كلها فداك يا عم سمير لان انت عارف انا بحبك اد اة

----------


## سمير صيام

> باالله عليك اقراء كلامى بتركيز انا قولت ان انا خسرت بسبب موفنج 55 الله يسامحك على فكرة انت اليومين دول عصبى  اوى  وانا لو خسرت مال الدنيا كلها فداك يا عم سمير لان انت عارف انا بحبك اد اة

 ياغالى ولا عصبى ولا حاجة انا سالتك عادى
بس ماخدتش بالى من كلمة ليس 
قولى بقى فين اللى متعصب اليومين دول 
انتا صحيح عصبى بس الحمد الله الى حد كبير مع التعامل مع المنتديات الواحد بيمسك نفسه كتير 
ولو حصل انى اتعصبت على حد وبدون قصد فاعتذر له فورا ولا مكابرة فيها

----------


## hussain2007

ياشباب المجنون طار ؟؟ محد تكلم عنه هل دخلتو شراء ؟

----------


## نـزار محمد

> ياشباب المجنون طار ؟؟ محد تكلم عنه هل دخلتو شراء ؟

 السلام عليكم
دخلت شراء بثلاثة عقود من سعر 228.41 ,.. وكل عقد بهدف ,100 200 300 نقطة  حسب الطريقة.. لم تتحقق الاهداف الى الان.,, أسال الله التوفيق.

----------


## FOREX STAR

> اهلا بيك معانا فى المتداول العربى وفى الموفنج 55  بالنسبة لنسبة النجاح فالحمد الله معقولة مش قوية قوى لكن اجمالا الربح اكتر  بس هى المشكلة بتبقى قلة الفرص وعموما احنا هنضبط الربع ساعة لليورو ين والباوند ين معانا وكذلك الباوند دولار ودى مهمة اخونا مهدى وانا بنصحك انك تجرب ديمو فترة للتعود على الطريقة حتى لو كان الباك تست 100% لان تجربتك هى الاهم  تقبل ودى

  الف شكر استاذ سمير على ردك الوافي وان شاء الله متحرمناش من توجيهاتك المنيرة ودائما للامام ان شاء الله

----------


## golden2000

مستر سمير
 بنسبة للطريقة  هل ندخل بمجرد اغلاق الشمعة على فريم 4 ساعات ام بمجرت الاختراق للموفنج افرج 55
وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## الخالدي-13

استاذ سمير هل تعتبر هذه فرصة بيع على الباوند

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير هل تعتبر هذه فرصة بيع على الباوند

 ياهلا بيك
الموضع لم يتم متابعته من وقت رجوعى من ابوظبى
ايوه هى فرصة بيع صحيحة من 2.0616

----------


## سمير صيام

> مستر سمير
>  بنسبة للطريقة  هل ندخل بمجرد اغلاق الشمعة على فريم 4 ساعات ام بمجرت الاختراق للموفنج افرج 55
> وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

 معلش على التاخير كان سؤاك ايام السفر
هى باغلاق الشمعة

----------


## الخالدي-13

_استاذ سمير هل الاستراتيجية تنفع للحسابات الصغيره مثل خمسمية(500$) دولار_ _ولك جزيل الشكر_   :Hands:

----------


## سمير صيام

> _استاذ سمير هل الاستراتيجية تنفع للحسابات الصغيره مثل خمسمية(500$) دولار_ _ولك جزيل الشكر_

 خد نصيحتى اشتغل على اليورو ين على فريم الربع ساعة بموفنج 50 ازاحة 25
وخلى الحساب النقطة = 10 سنت 
وان شاء الله تتابع الفرص هنا فى الموضوع بنفسك
ان شاء الله ستجد الربح الوفير
جربها ديمو الاول لمدة اسبوع وقولى رايك قبل الحقيقى

----------


## بشير

> استاذ سمير هل تعتبر هذه فرصة بيع على الباوند

 والله يالخالدي قناص كانت فرصه رائعه

----------


## بشير

> اليورو ين على فريم الربع ساعة بموفنج 50 ازاحة 25

 اليوروين للمتابعه

----------


## سمير صيام

> اليوروين للمتابعه

 متابع تمام ياغالى خصوصا ان كسر ترند على الربع ساعة كمان

----------


## بشير

> متابع تمام ياغالى خصوصا ان كسر ترند على الربع ساعة كمان

 نعم أخوي سمير كسر على المؤشر والسعر أعاد اختبار المكسور وافتتح تحت الترند وكسر 40 rsi ونقول يارب

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير هل تعتبر هذه فرصة بيع على الباوند

  

> ياهلا بيك
> الموضع لم يتم متابعته من وقت رجوعى من ابوظبى
> ايوه هى فرصة بيع صحيحة من 2.0616

 الباوند حقق الهدف الاول والتانى وقرب على التالت

----------


## بشير

خلونا انشوف الاسترالي ين بنفس الاعدادات 50-25

----------


## بشير

أخي الكريم سمير في تقديرك على فريم الربع ساعه كم الهدف والاستوب

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي الكريم سمير في تقديرك على فريم الربع ساعه كم الهدف والاستوب

 الاستوب حدود 35-40 نقطة 
الهدف على الاقل الضعف يعنى 70-80 وممكن اكتر

----------


## بشير

> الباوند حقق الهدف الاول والتانى وقرب على التالت

 الحمد لله هذامن توفيق الله وبارك الله فيك على مجهودك الطيب

----------


## الخالدي-13

_استاذ سمير انا راح اتابع معاك اليورو ين على استراتيجيتك السحرية_ _وراح ابدأ معاك وتحت توجيهك بعد اسبوعين لضروف السفر_ _ونسأل الله التوفيق_  :18:  :18:

----------


## سمير صيام

> _استاذ سمير انا راح اتابع معاك اليورو ين على استراتيجيتك السحرية_ _وراح ابدأ معاك وتحت توجيهك بعد اسبوعين لضروف السفر_ _ونسأل الله التوفيق_

 اهلا بيك اى وقت احنا جاهزين 
وترجع بالسلامة ان شاء الله

----------


## الخالدي-13

> خد نصيحتى اشتغل على اليورو ين على فريم الربع ساعة بموفنج 50 ازاحة 25  وخلى الحساب النقطة = 10 سنت  وان شاء الله تتابع الفرص هنا فى الموضوع بنفسك ان شاء الله ستجد الربح الوفير جربها ديمو الاول لمدة اسبوع وقولى رايك قبل الحقيقى

 نصيحتك على العين والراس وراح اعمل بها لكن كيف اخلى الحساب النقطة = 10 سنت انا عندي النقطة اقل شي = 1 دولار

----------


## نـزار محمد

اخي سمير
الفرص ليه ما بتوضع زي زمان؟؟؟ 
لان البعض ما يكون متابع؟؟؟ 
فرصة الباوند دولار من يوم امس الساعة 4 عصرا.. (شمعة الدخول).
وحاليا في فرصة على المجنون .. منتظرين الارتداد
مرفق الشارت

----------


## سمير صيام

> نصيحتك على العين والراس وراح اعمل بها لكن كيف اخلى الحساب النقطة = 10 سنت انا عندي النقطة اقل شي = 1 دولار

 طيب هل عندك تقدر تدخل باقل من عقد واحد 
كل الموضوع عشان مخاطرتك المالية 
عموما اذا كان لاينفع الدخول باقل من عقد فالتزم بعدم الدخول فى اى صفقة باكثر من عقد

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير
> الفرص ليه ما بتوضع زي زمان؟؟؟ 
> لان البعض ما يكون متابع؟؟؟ 
> فرصة الباوند دولار من يوم امس الساعة 4 عصرا.. (شمعة الدخول).
> وحاليا في فرصة على المجنون .. منتظرين الارتداد
> مرفق الشارت

 هو بس فرق الاسبوع اللى فات لم يحدث فيه متابعة اثناء السفر
وان شاء الله نتابع الفرص مرة اخرى لا تقلق

----------


## نـزار محمد

> هو بس فرق الاسبوع اللى فات لم يحدث فيه متابعة اثناء السفر
> وان شاء الله نتابع الفرص مرة اخرى لا تقلق

 شكرا لك

----------


## سمير صيام

يا بشير 
بيع اليورو ين من 162.21
الاستوب 35 نقطة والهدف 70 ان شاء الله ومتابعته

----------


## أبو نورة

ابو عبدالرحمن 
هل الباوند ين قادر على كسر 224.40 
هل اليورو ين قدار على كسر 162

----------


## سمير صيام

> ابو عبدالرحمن 
> هل الباوند ين قادر على كسر 224.40 
> هل اليورو ين قدار على كسر 162

 اعتقد الاخبار الجاية ممكن تحرك العملات سواء لاعلى او لاسفل

----------


## سمير صيام

> يا بشير 
> بيع اليورو ين من 162.21
> الاستوب 35 نقطة والهدف 70 ان شاء الله ومتابعته

 عكسنا معاه شراء والاولى قفلت على -26

----------


## kanzsea

> عكسنا معاه شراء والاولى قفلت على -26

 ما هى نقطة الدخول والهدف والاستوب للصفقة الجديدة

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما هى نقطة الدخول والهدف والاستوب للصفقة الجديدة

 معاكس معانا اصبر نشوف هيعمل ايه

----------


## بشير

أنا كنت بعيد عن الجهاز الفتره الماضيه جيت قبل نصف ساعه شفت الدنيا ملخبطه وتذبذبذ عالي وعدة اغلاقات شمال وجنوب في رأيك ما هو الحل؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أنا كنت بعيد عن الجهاز الفتره الماضيه جيت قبل نصف ساعه شفت الدنيا ملخبطه وتذبذبذ عالي وعدة اغلاقات شمال وجنوب في رأيك ما هو الحل؟

 ان شاء الله ننشوف لها فلتر مناسب منعا للتذبذب

----------


## بسيم محمد

أخي سمير نحن في أمس الحاجة لان نسمع منك بالذات تفسيرا للهبوط الشديد للباوند والى أي مدى يتوقع نزوله ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير نحن في أمس الحاجة لان نسمع منك بالذات تفسيرا للهبوط الشديد للباوند والى أي مدى يتوقع نزوله ؟

 معلش على التاخير لكن الهبوط كان الضغوط التى حدثت عل ىالباوند لتخفيض الفايدة غدا

----------


## الخالدي-13

_استاذ سمير احترامي لك_ _هل تنفع استراتيجية الربع ساعة مع الموفنج افرج 50 وازاحة 25 مع_ الجنية دولار _وذلك للاسباب التالية:_ _1. المبلغ عندي  (500) لا يغطي_ اليورو ين _لم استطع تنفيذ اي عمليه على الديمووذلك لان المال غير كافي._  _2. عند السبرد في الجنية نقطة واحدة فقط._

----------


## سمير صيام

> _استاذ سمير احترامي لك_ _هل تنفع استراتيجية الربع ساعة مع الموفنج افرج 50 وازاحة 25 مع_ الجنية دولار _وذلك للاسباب التالية:_ _1. المبلغ عندي  (500) لا يغطي_ اليورو ين _لم استطع تنفيذ اي عمليه على الديمووذلك لان المال غير كافي._  _2. عند السبرد في الجنية نقطة واحدة فقط._

 الباوند على الربع ساعة ان شاء الله اخونا خير الدين مهدى سيشرحها لكن اجمالا ممكن تعمل الاتى عليه
كسر ترند يكون متوافق مع كسر موفنج 55 على الربع ساعة

----------


## I am Mohammad

استاذ سمير هو سؤال عن الدايفرجنس لكن اسف مش لاقي نوضوع ورشة الدايف  المجنون على الساعة cci  هل دا دايفرجنس تحت التكوين ممكن ياخدنا في موجة تصحيح الى 225.50/226 ؟ وكمان شمعة انعكاس ع الساعة

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير هو سؤال عن الدايفرجنس لكن اسف مش لاقي نوضوع ورشة الدايف  المجنون على الساعة cci  هل دا دايفرجنس تحت التكوين ممكن ياخدنا في موجة تصحيح الى 225.50/226 ؟ وكمان شمعة انعكاس ع الساعة

 المجنون عليه دايفرجنس فى كل المؤشرات
لكن ننتظر اى شمعة انعكاسية

----------


## golden2000

لو سمحتلى يا مستر بسؤال
فى حالة الاختراق الموفنج بشمعة لموزين كيف يتم التعامل

----------


## سمير صيام

> لو سمحتلى يا مستر بسؤال
> فى حالة الاختراق الموفنج بشمعة لموزين كيف يتم التعامل

 فى حالة الليموزين تنتظر ارتداد السعر الى نصف مسافة الاستوب للدخول 
بمعنى فى الباوند ين الاستوب 100 وقد كسر بشمعة ليموزين 100 نقطة
يبقى انتظر ان يكون المسافة بين الموفنج وبين السعر 50 نقطة للدخول

----------


## نـزار محمد

فرصة على المجنون 
شراء __قطع خط موفينج 50 
الهدف الاولي 100 نقطة

----------


## سمير صيام

> فرصة على المجنون 
> شراء __قطع خط موفينج 50 
> الهدف الاولي 100 نقطة

 الاختراق تم من الخميس والمفروض الدخول من 226.78
وقد حقق الهدف الاول

----------


## momy

موضوع رائع ابو سمرة

----------


## نـزار محمد

فرصة قريبة على الكيبل

----------


## الخالدي-13

استاذ سمير هل الدخول شراء هل هو في حالة اختراق الشمعة الحالية للموفنج 55 وندخل الامر شراء مع افتتاح الشمعة التالية وبشرط ان يكون افتتاحها فوق الموفنج55 ارجوا التوضيح لانه صار عندي لبس   :Emoticon1:  :Emoticon1:

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير هل الدخول شراء هل هو في حالة اختراق الشمعة الحالية للموفنج 55 وندخل الامر شراء مع افتتاح الشمعة التالية وبشرط ان يكون افتتاحها فوق الموفنج55 ارجوا التوضيح لانه صار عندي لبس

 الدخول شراء يكون بعد الاختراق فوق موفنج 55 وافتتاح شمعة جديدة والعكس فى البيع

----------


## elforexeenelarab

:015:  :015:  :015:  :Good:  :Good:  

> الدخول شراء يكون بعد الاختراق فوق موفنج 55 وافتتاح شمعة جديدة والعكس فى البيع

  
مع مراقبة ار اس اى 
فوق 50 شراء 
تحت 50 بيع

----------


## سمير صيام

> مع مراقبة ار اس اى 
> فوق 50 شراء 
> تحت 50 بيع

  :012:  :012:  :012:   :Wink Smile:

----------


## الخالدي-13

هل لو افتتحت شمعة الاربع ساعات القادمة تحت ال55 وrsi تحت50 هل تعتبر فرصة بيع

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل لو افتتحت شمعة الاربع ساعات القادمة تحت ال55 وrsi تحت50 هل تعتبر فرصة بيع

 ان شاء الله ياغالى

----------


## الخالدي-13

افتتحت الشمعة الجديدة فوق ال55 وrsi فوق ال50  اية رأيك يااستاذنا

----------


## أبو نورة

> هل لو افتتحت شمعة الاربع ساعات القادمة تحت ال55 وrsi تحت50 هل تعتبر فرصة بيع

  
ما أحب يكون ها الموضوع في الصفحة السابعة مكانه الأولى ولا غيرها

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما أحب يكون ها الموضوع في الصفحة السابعة مكانه الأولى ولا غيرها

 تسلم ياغالى 
وان شاء الله بعد العيد نكمل المتابعة

----------


## زهير سليم شحادة

ياعم سمير كل سنة و إنت طيب إه إلي بيحصل للبوند؟ نعتبر إنو الترند ألب نزول و نستنى التصحيح للبيع؟ و إزا كان في تصحيح ممكب يجيب 2.0105 (يجرب خط الترند المكسور على الويكلي)

----------


## سمير صيام

> ياعم سمير كل سنة و إنت طيب إه إلي بيحصل للبوند؟ نعتبر إنو الترند ألب نزول و نستنى التصحيح للبيع؟ و إزا كان في تصحيح ممكب يجيب 2.0105 (يجرب خط الترند المكسور على الويكلي)

 هننتظر الاغلاق الاسبوعى لتاكيد كسر الترند لانه ممكن جدا الناس تبدا تبيع وهو يطلع ويغلق فوق الترند

----------


## الخالدي-13

الان يا استاذ سمير فرصة على الربع ساعة موفنج 50 ازاحة 25 كما وصيتني عليها على اليورو ين فرصة دخول اختراق الى اعلى و rsi فوق الخمسين

----------


## الخالدي-13

> خد نصيحتى اشتغل على اليورو ين على فريم الربع ساعة بموفنج 50 ازاحة 25  وخلى الحساب النقطة = 10 سنت  وان شاء الله تتابع الفرص هنا فى الموضوع بنفسك ان شاء الله ستجد الربح الوفير جربها ديمو الاول لمدة اسبوع وقولى رايك قبل الحقيقى

  

> الان يا استاذ سمير فرصة على الربع ساعة موفنج 50 ازاحة 25 كما وصيتني عليها على اليورو ين فرصة دخول اختراق الى اعلى و rsi فوق الخمسين

 الحمد لله والمنه  كان الدخول امس من 162.22 واليوم لما صحيت حصلت السعر 163.25واقفلت الصفقة اكثر من 100 نقطة ولسا مازال اليورو يطلع السعر الان 163.36  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  استاذ والله ياسمير

----------


## الخالدي-13

وهذا شارت الاستراتيجية المذهلة مع اعتذاري عن عدم ادراجة منذ البداية

----------


## سمير صيام

> الحمد لله والمنه  كان الدخول امس من 162.22 واليوم لما صحيت حصلت السعر 163.25واقفلت الصفقة اكثر من 100 نقطة ولسا مازال اليورو يطلع السعر الان 163.36  استاذ والله ياسمير

 مبروك عليك الربح وربنا يكرمك ويوفقك يارب
ان شاء الله بعد العيد نضبطها بحيث يكون الشغل على الربع ساعة مريح ونقلل الاشارات الكاضبة فيه

----------


## الخالدي-13

وهذا سبب خروجي من الصفقة بعد ما تحقق الهدف وزيادة كان الهدف 80 نقطة وتحقق

----------


## الخالدي-13

> مبروك عليك الربح وربنا يكرمك ويوفقك يارب  ان شاء الله بعد العيد نضبطها بحيث يكون الشغل على الربع ساعة مريح ونقلل الاشارات الكاذبة فيه

 انت بس قول للعمله هذي استراتيجية سمير صيام وهو حيمشي زي ما انت عاوز   :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:

----------


## حاضر

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## Mohamed Nasr

الله يباركلنا فيك يا استاذنا ........الف شكر  ياعم سمير ... متابع معك ان شاء الله

----------


## Fx Expert

السلام عليكم جميعاً 
هل حدث أي تغير في الاستراتيجية بصراحة انا تابعت الموضوع في اوله فقط هل تم تحديث اي من المؤشرات ام مازالت هي الموجودة في الصفحة الاولى ... 
واشكر الاستاذ سمير صيام على متابعته الدائمة للموضوع .

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم جميعاً 
> هل حدث أي تغير في الاستراتيجية بصراحة انا تابعت الموضوع في اوله فقط هل تم تحديث اي من المؤشرات ام مازالت هي الموجودة في الصفحة الاولى ... 
> واشكر الاستاذ سمير صيام على متابعته الدائمة للموضوع .

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الطريقة كماهى ولا يوجد اى تعديل وان شاء الله بنتابع الفرص عليها بعد اجازات الكريسماس

----------


## hamoode

الاخ العزيز لقد حملت الملفات عندي ولا تعمل ارجوا منك المساعده
وبارك لك الله ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاخ العزيز لقد حملت الملفات عندي ولا تعمل ارجوا منك المساعده
> وبارك لك الله ان شاء الله

 ممكن تحديد اى الملفات التى حملتها ولم تعمل معك

----------


## مصطفى محمد صالح

باين عليك يا غالى بتحضر لمفاجاة العام الجديد مش عارف هى اة هى اة  يلا ننتظر ونشوف ازيك يا ابو سمرة

----------


## الخالدي-13

هذي فرصة قادمة  بس لا للدخول حتى تكتمل جميع الشروط  ولا تنسو اليوم جمعة  الله يتقبل من الجميع اترككم مع الشارت

----------


## سمير صيام

> هذي فرصة قادمة  بس لا للدخول حتى تكتمل جميع الشروط  ولا تنسو اليوم جمعة  الله يتقبل من الجميع اترككم مع الشارت

 تسلم اخى الخالدى فمازالنا ننتظر كسر الموفنج حتى الان

----------


## msalah5000

اخى سمير  هل الارتداد من الموفنج55 بموافقة الار اس اى تحت ال 50 يعتبر فرصة للدخول شورت

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخى سمير  هل الارتداد من الموفنج55 بموافقة الار اس اى تحت ال 50 يعتبر فرصة للدخول شورت

 اكيد ياغالى

----------


## msalah5000

اخى سمير اشعر ببعض التشتت فى وضع الاهداف وايضا الاستوبات لان من خلال ملا حظتى للباك تست ارى السعر مرة يحقق 100 نقطة ومرة 300 ومرة 500  وهكذا وايضا بالنسبة للاستوب لجدة يقترب من الاستوب او يضربة فعلا ثم يعود ليربح سؤالى هو هل ممكن فى كل مرة ندخل فيها الصفقات ان نتبع طريقة معينة لوضع الاهداف والاستوبات فى كل صفقة بحيث تتناسب كل مرة مع ظروف السوق

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخى سمير اشعر ببعض التشتت فى وضع الاهداف وايضا الاستوبات لان من خلال ملا حظتى للباك تست ارى السعر مرة يحقق 100 نقطة ومرة 300 ومرة 500  وهكذا وايضا بالنسبة للاستوب لجدة يقترب من الاستوب او يضربة فعلا ثم يعود ليربح سؤالى هو هل ممكن فى كل مرة ندخل فيها الصفقات ان نتبع طريقة معينة لوضع الاهداف والاستوبات فى كل صفقة بحيث تتناسب كل مرة مع ظروف السوق

 اهلا بيك اخى الكريم
عندك حق احيانا كثيرة يحقق اكتر من اهدافنا او يقرب للاستوب ثم يكمل طريقه
لذلك قلنا قبل كده ان الاهداف نمشى معاه كل 60 نقطة بالنسبة للباوند و كل 100 للمجنون ونمشى معاهم كترلينج استوب
بالنسبة الاستوب هناك بديل انه ننتظر اشارة عكسية لكن قد تكون احيانا الاستوب اكبر من 60 نقطة  
ولو عندك افكار اخرى ياريت نسمعها

----------


## msalah5000

شكرا اخى سمير على ردك هو فى بعض الافكار فى دماغى بس لسة ما اكتملتش لكن مبدئيا  ممكن نقسم العقود مع الالتزام بالدخول بنسبة راس المال اللى بندخل بيها ونعمل لكل عقد اهداف واستوبات مختلفة يعنى العقد الاول يكون استوب 100 نقطة وهدف 200 نقطة والعقد التانى يكون استوب 100 نقطة مع خاصية الوقف المتحرك ومش لازم نضع اهداف ونسيبة شغال يمكن يعمل 700نقطة والعقد الثالث يكون استوب 100 وهدف 100وبس يعنى انا حبيت اطرح الفكرة عليك  بشكل مبدئى ولو عجبتك ممكن تطورلنا فيها بخبرتك يا أستاذنا دة لو عجبتك

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا اخى سمير على ردك هو فى بعض الافكار فى دماغى بس لسة ما اكتملتش لكن مبدئيا  ممكن نقسم العقود مع الالتزام بالدخول بنسبة راس المال اللى بندخل بيها ونعمل لكل عقد اهداف واستوبات مختلفة يعنى العقد الاول يكون استوب 100 نقطة وهدف 200 نقطة والعقد التانى يكون استوب 100 نقطة مع خاصية الوقف المتحرك ومش لازم نضع اهداف ونسيبة شغال يمكن يعمل 700نقطة والعقد الثالث يكون استوب 100 وهدف 100وبس يعنى انا حبيت اطرح الفكرة عليك  بشكل مبدئى ولو عجبتك ممكن تطورلنا فيها بخبرتك يا أستاذنا دة لو عجبتك

 احنا عموما ماشيين بنظام كل 100 نقطة نحرك الاستوب للعقد التانى والعقد الاول هو هدفه 100 ويكون العقدين ضمن ادراتك المالية 
طبعا لو ادراتى المالية تسمح ب 3 عقود يبقى العقد الاول هدف 100 والتانى 200 والتالت هو اللى مفتوح 
طبعا اللى يحكمنى فى كل ده هى ادارتى المالية وامشى الاهداف على حسب ذلك 
ده النظام الحالى 
طبعا اى تطوير اهلا بيه مادام فيه خير للجميع

----------


## فادي كفوف

كل عام وانت بالف خير اخوي سمير  وان شاء الله تنعاد على الجميع بالصحة والعافية والارباح

----------


## سمير صيام

> كل عام وانت بالف خير اخوي سمير  وان شاء الله تنعاد على الجميع بالصحة والعافية والارباح

  
وانت بالف خير ياغالى
وان شاء الله نشوفك السنة الجاية بمشروع ملياردير

----------


## فادي كفوف

> وانت بالف خير ياغالى وان شاء الله نشوفك السنة الجاية بمشروع ملياردير

 ههههههههههه  طلب تغير معرف  :012:   من تمك لباب السما

----------


## msalah5000

اخى سمير انا داخل فى ورشة العمل معاكو جديد ولسة مادخلتش صفقات عملية على الاستراتيجية وكنت عايز اعرف حاجة معلش اعذرنى من كتر الاسئلة انت طبعا استاذنا بالنسبة لزوج اليورو ين ممكن ادخل علية حقيقى ولا هو لسة فى حيز التجربة وبالنسبة للموفنج هيكون 50 ازاحة 25 زى المجنون ؟؟ مع خالص شكرى وتقديرى لمجهودك الرائع

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخى سمير انا داخل فى ورشة العمل معاكو جديد ولسة مادخلتش صفقات عملية على الاستراتيجية وكنت عايز اعرف حاجة معلش اعذرنى من كتر الاسئلة انت طبعا استاذنا بالنسبة لزوج اليورو ين ممكن ادخل علية حقيقى ولا هو لسة فى حيز التجربة وبالنسبة للموفنج هيكون 50 ازاحة 25 زى المجنون ؟؟ مع خالص شكرى وتقديرى لمجهودك الرائع

 بالنسبة لليورو ين نفس اعدادت المجنون ولكن قبل التجربة على الحقيقى جرب فترة على الديمو حتى لو كانت الطريقة 100% واسال براحتك

----------


## elforexeenelarab

> بالنسبة لليورو ين نفس اعدادت المجنون ولكن قبل التجربة على الحقيقى جرب فترة على الديمو حتى لو كانت الطريقة 100% واسال براحتك

 السلام عليكم 
وبردوا فريم الاربع ساعات وفين الطريقى الرقمية الى قلت عليها فى الريف

----------


## Al-Mosuli

السلام عليكم 
ما شاء الله استاذ سمير 
انا حابب اعرف اذا في اي تطوير للاستراتيجية او تعديل لان الموضوع طويل 
ارجو ارشادي للطريقة اذا كان فيها تغيير عن الصفحة الاولى

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> ما شاء الله استاذ سمير 
> انا حابب اعرف اذا في اي تطوير للاستراتيجية او تعديل لان الموضوع طويل 
> ارجو ارشادي للطريقة اذا كان فيها تغيير عن الصفحة الاولى

 وعليكم السلام 
الطريقة كماهى فى الصفحة الاولى ان شاء الله ولا تغيير فيها 
غير اننا بنجرب الربع ساعة على اليورو ين بنفس اعدادت المجنون 
تقبل ودى

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> وبردوا فريم الاربع ساعات وفين الطريقى الرقمية الى قلت عليها فى الريف

 وعليكم السلام 
ياهلا بالاحباب
ان شاء الله الطريقة فى الفرن  :Big Grin:

----------


## أبو نورة

> وعليكم السلام   ياهلا بالاحباب ان شاء الله الطريقة فى الفرن

  
آه ذكرتني بالريف ....

----------


## سمير صيام

> آه ذكرتني بالريف ....

  :18:

----------


## msalah5000

> وعليكم السلام   ياهلا بالاحباب ان شاء الله الطريقة فى الفرن

 طب يا ريت يا استاذ سمير تلحقنى بيها وهى سخنة

----------


## سمير صيام

> طب يا ريت يا استاذ سمير تلحقنى بيها وهى سخنة

 ان شاء الله بس قول يارب لتتحرق فى الفرن

----------


## msalah5000

> ان شاء الله بس قول يارب لتتحرق فى الفرن

 ان شاء الله باذن الله هتطلع مستوية على نار هادية وهتبقى زى الفل و احلى طريقة طالما استاذنا المبدع سمير صيام هو اللى بيعملها

----------


## سمير صيام

> ان شاء الله باذن الله هتطلع مستوية على نار هادية وهتبقى زى الفل و احلى طريقة طالما استاذنا المبدع سمير صيام هو اللى بيعملها

 ان شاء الله ياغالى

----------


## atef abo sofa

استاذ سمير انا عاوز اعرف بعد اذنك  
اليورو ين ربع ساعة 
هل الدخول فور التقاطع او مع اغلاق شمعة فوق التقاطع 
ولك كل الشكر

----------


## ابن المدينة

> استاذ سمير انا عاوز اعرف بعد اذنك  
> اليورو ين ربع ساعة 
> هل الدخول فور التقاطع او مع اغلاق شمعة فوق التقاطع 
> ولك كل الشكر

  نيابة عن الأستاذ سمير  الدخول يكون بعد إغلاق الشمعة

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير انا عاوز اعرف بعد اذنك  
> اليورو ين ربع ساعة 
> هل الدخول فور التقاطع او مع اغلاق شمعة فوق التقاطع 
> ولك كل الشكر

  

> نيابة عن الأستاذ سمير  الدخول يكون بعد إغلاق الشمعة

 اهلا بيك اخى عاطف والاجابة كما تكرم اخونا ابو عتريس 
تقبل ودى

----------


## atef abo sofa

مشكور اخونا الفاضل
وبعد اذنك الاستوب كام والهدف كام 
وهل يجوز استدال الشموع باline graf
مع الشكر

----------


## atef abo sofa

وبعد اذنك 
افضل اوقات اليوم للعمل على اليورو ين  
جزاك الله كل خير واكثر من ما تتمنى

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشكور اخونا الفاضل
> وبعد اذنك الاستوب كام والهدف كام 
> وهل يجوز استدال الشموع باline graf
> مع الشكر

  

> وبعد اذنك 
> افضل اوقات اليوم للعمل على اليورو ين  
> جزاك الله كل خير واكثر من ما تتمنى

 والله على الربع المفروض الاستوب يكون بالنقاطع العكسى او حدود 35 نقطة
لكن بيكون احيانا يتذبذب مع الخط طلوع نزول وعشان كده انا كنت بفكر بفلترتها بالدعم والمقاومة على الساعة بس بصراحة مجربتش 
لكن اوعدك نجربها ان شاء الله

----------


## elforexeenelarab

> والله على الربع المفروض الاستوب يكون بالنقاطع العكسى او حدود 35 نقطة  لكن بيكون احيانا يتذبذب مع الخط طلوع نزول وعشان كده انا كنت بفكر بفلترتها بالدعم والمقاومة على الساعة بس بصراحة مجربتش  لكن اوعدك نجربها ان شاء الله

 وعلى فكرة يفضل الدخو ل فى اول نص ساعة من بداية الساعة وليس اخر ربع ساعة

----------


## atef abo sofa

_وبعد اذنك 
افضل اوقات اليوم (24ساعة)  للعمل على اليورو ين  
جزاك الله كل خير واكثر من ما تتمنى_ _وهل يجوز استدال الشموع باline graf
مع الشكر_

----------


## سمير صيام

> _وبعد اذنك 
> افضل اوقات اليوم (24ساعة)  للعمل على اليورو ين  
> جزاك الله كل خير واكثر من ما تتمنى_ _وهل يجوز استدال الشموع باline graf
> مع الشكر_

 العمل بيكون على الشموع ولكن لو استخدمت الدعم والمقاومة على الساعة سيكون غالبا لاين

----------


## بسيم محمد

أخي سمير الله يعطيك العافية وتحياتي لك .

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير الله يعطيك العافية وتحياتي لك .

 هلا بسيم باشا ربنا يكرمك ويوفقك يارب 
مع انى بحس انى لازم اقول يا نسيم فالاتنين حلوين برضه 
تقبل ودى

----------


## super convoy

منور يا باشا ... اية الحلاوة دى ,, قلنا نمسى

----------


## سمير صيام

> منور يا باشا ... اية الحلاوة دى ,, قلنا نمسى

 الحلاوة حلاوتك ياغالى 
وانت اللى منورنا فى الموضوع

----------


## سمير صيام

فرصة فى الطريق لمن يتابع الطريقة

----------


## mdraw

جزاك الله كل خير استاذنا

----------


## سمير صيام

> جزاك الله كل خير استاذنا

 جزاك الله مثله وان شاء الله الفرصة قوية لوجود دايفرجنس ايجابى وترند يكسر مع كسر الموفنج

----------


## بشير

مساء الخير أخي سمير لم انتبه للفرصه الا الان هل يصلح الدخول الان رغم الاغلاق تحت المتوسط

----------


## elforexeenelarab

> فرصة فى الطريق لمن يتابع الطريقة

 الحمد لله   تم ضرب الاستوب معوضة ان شاءالله

----------


## سمير صيام

> مساء الخير أخي سمير لم انتبه للفرصه الا الان هل يصلح الدخول الان رغم الاغلاق تحت المتوسط

   

> الحمد لله   تم ضرب الاستوب معوضة ان شاءالله

  انا نبهت للفرصة لكن الزاهر محدش خد باله كويس انه هناك ترند هابط انا منوه عليه وننتظر كسره 
وبالتالى لم يتم الدخول والا كنت قلت الدخول
وبالتالى نقول للاخ محمد الف مبروك لعدم الدخول لانه لم نخسر شئ ياغالى 
تقبل ودى

----------


## بشير

صباح الخير أخي سمير انا ماكنت مركز كفايه  الم يكن الدخول مع الاغلاق اسفل الموفينج بيع

----------


## أبووسام

كيف ستكون اعدادات الموفنج اذا كنا نعمل على فريم 5 دقائق.والف شكر اخي على هذا الاستراتيجية الرائعة.

----------


## سمير صيام

> صباح الخير أخي سمير انا ماكنت مركز كفايه  الم يكن الدخول مع الاغلاق اسفل الموفينج بيع

 ممكن ياغالى لكن انا بفضلها تكون شمعة انعكاسية وليست فقط اغلاق تحته

----------


## سمير صيام

> كيف ستكون اعدادات الموفنج اذا كنا نعمل على فريم 5 دقائق.والف شكر اخي على هذا الاستراتيجية الرائعة.

 ياهلا بيك ان شاء الله نفس الاعدادات

----------


## بو حمد

اين شرح الاستراتيجية بالكامل 
البعض يزيد منها والبعض يغير 
اريد ان افهم 
اين شرح الاستراتيجة بشكل نهائي؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> اين شرح الاستراتيجية بالكامل 
> البعض يزيد منها والبعض يغير 
> اريد ان افهم 
> اين شرح الاستراتيجة بشكل نهائي؟

 اخى الكريم لم يطرا اى تغيير عن الصفحة الاولى فهى فيها الطريقة ولم تتغير 
تقبل ودى

----------


## بو حمد

شكرا استاذي سمير صيام 
وبارك الله فيك بهذا الجهد الكبير  
تحياتي لك

----------


## بو حمد

الاستاذ سمير صيام 
هنا فيه صفقتين في الباوند دولار 
الصفقة الاولى 
دخول شراء عند    
1.9707
ضرب الاستوب 
الصفقة الثانية
دخول شراء
عند 1.9684
ومازالت الصفقة 
هل دخولي صحيح؟ 
اخوك 
بوحمد

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاستاذ سمير صيام 
> هنا فيه صفقتين في الباوند دولار 
> الصفقة الاولى 
> دخول شراء عند    
> 1.9707
> ضرب الاستوب 
> الصفقة الثانية
> دخول شراء
> عند 1.9684
> ...

 كلامك سليم صفقة الشراء الاولى ضربت استوب واتبعها صفقة بيع حققت الهدف الاول والثانى واتبعها صفقة شراء حققت الهدف الاول

----------


## msalah5000

اخى سمير كيف حالك كنت عايز اخد رايك فى حاجة بالنسبة للباوند دولار........اية رايك لو ندخل الصفقات بتاعتنا اللى على الاربع ساعات تكون متوافقة مع الاتجاة على فرام الديلى؟؟؟؟ لانى لاحظت ان فرص الاربع ساعات اللى ماشية مع الديلى بتكون مؤكدة باذن الله  ... وشكرا لك

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخى سمير كيف حالك كنت عايز اخد رايك فى حاجة بالنسبة للباوند دولار........اية رايك لو ندخل الصفقات بتاعتنا اللى على الاربع ساعات تكون متوافقة مع الاتجاة على فرام الديلى؟؟؟؟ لانى لاحظت ان فرص الاربع ساعات اللى ماشية مع الديلى بتكون مؤكدة باذن الله  ... وشكرا لك

 ياهلا بيك وكلامك على العين والراس وممكن جدا نجربه وعليك بالفرص ياغالى
وهناك فكرة اخرى اننا ننقى اى تقاطع متوسطات على فريم الساعة مع اتجاه الاربع ساعات برضه هى فى تفكيرى لكن لم اطبقها

----------


## msalah5000

> وعليك بالفرص ياغالى

 علم وينفذ يا معلم

----------


## سمير صيام

> علم وينفذ يا معلم

  تسلم يارب
لكن لى ملحوظة كلامك طبعا صحيح لكن الفرص ستقل كثيرا لانه زى ما انت عارف عيب الطريقة فرصها قليلة فلما نحط شارت اضافى ستقل الفرص اكتر لانه السعر سيخترق موفنج 55 على الاربع ساعات قبل الدايلى وبالتالى ستنتظر الاختراق على الدايلى ومن ثم التصحيح على الاربع ساعات ومرة اخرى الرجوع للترند الاصلى   لكن فكرتى قد تكون اكتر فرص بمعنى
انه لو قلنا الدخول يكون مثلا تقاطع متوسطات على الساعة او الاربع ساعات ولكن مع اتجاه الدايلى هيكون افضل واكتر فرص

----------


## msalah5000

> تسلم يارب  لكن لى ملحوظة كلامك طبعا صحيح لكن الفرص ستقل كثيرا لانه زى ما انت عارف عيب الطريقة فرصها قليلة فلما نحط شارت اضافى ستقل الفرص اكتر لانه السعر سيخترق موفنج 55 على الاربع ساعات قبل الدايلى وبالتالى ستنتظر الاختراق على الدايلى ومن ثم التصحيح على الاربع ساعات ومرة اخرى الرجوع للترند الاصلى   لكن فكرتى قد تكون اكتر فرص بمعنى انه لو قلنا الدخول يكون مثلا تقاطع متوسطات على الساعة او الاربع ساعات ولكن مع اتجاه الدايلى هيكون افضل واكتر فرص

 فعلا يا اخى سمير لو طبقنا الفكرة دى على الساعة و الاربع ساعت هيبقى افضل لان بكدة الفرص هتزيد كمان وباذن الله هتكون مضمونة لانها مع الترند

----------


## سمير صيام

> فعلا يا اخى سمير لو طبقنا الفكرة دى على الساعة و الاربع ساعت هيبقى افضل لان بكدة الفرص هتزيد كمان وباذن الله هتكون مضمونة لانها مع الترند

 خلاص نبدا نطبق ان شاء الله ونجربها ونحكم عليها

----------


## ابن المدينة

> ان شاء الله اليوم هقدم طريقة بسيطة جدا وسهلة جدا ومش عايز حد بيقولى انه بيخسر  صحيح السوق فيه خسرانين كتير لكن انا شخصيا مقتنع بغير ذلك  انا مقتنع ان الطرق كلها بتكسب واحنا اللى مش عارفين والدليل الطريقة اللى هحطها تمشى مع الخبير وتمشى مع اللى لسه داخل الفوركس امبارح طبعا ارحب باى تطوير هنشوف انه ضرورى ونرحب بالنقد للطريقة مادام نقد موضوعى وليس نقد لمجرد النقد  عموما الطريقة بسيطة جدا العملة الباوند دولار الفريم الاربع ساعات المؤشرات RSI 14 + موفنج EMA 55   الدخول شراء كسر موفنج 55 صعودا بموافقة RSI انه يكون فوق 50   الدخول بيع  كسر موفنج 55 هبوطا بموافقة RSI انه يكون تحت 50  معدل الطريقة 1 للخسارة : 3 للربح الهدف 180 نقطة والخسارة 50-60 نقطة  النتيجة المحققة من اول يناير الى اليوم 1475 نقطة بمعدل 250 نقطة شهرى كعقد واحد طبعا  الصور فى المرفقات  واى استفسارات انا جاهز للرد عليها غدا ان شاء الله وان كان الموضوع سهل لا يحتاج شئ   الباوند ين الفريم الاربع ساعات المؤشرات RSI 14 + موفنج EMA 50 + SHIFT 25  الدخول شراء كسر موفنج 50 صعودا بموافقة RSI انه يكون فوق 50   الدخول بيع  كسر موفنج 50 هبوطا بموافقة RSI انه يكون تحت 50  معدل الطريقة 1 للخسارة : 3 للربح الهدف 300 نقطة والخسارة 100 نقطة

   للرفع والتذكير   طريقة رائعة جداً  صحيح قد تمر اسابيع وتحقق معدل ضعيف في كل اسبوع بدون خسارة  لكن هناك اسبوع ياتي تحقيق فيه الكثير أفضل مما تحققه في شهر   وتطبيقها على شارت الساعة جيد جداً ايضاً

----------


## سمير صيام

> للرفع والتذكير   طريقة رائعة جداً  صحيح قد تمر اسابيع وتحقق معدل ضعيف في كل اسبوع بدون خسارة  لكن هناك اسبوع ياتي تحقيق فيه الكثير أفضل مما تحققه في شهر   وتطبيقها على شارت الساعة جيد جداً ايضاً

 الطريقة فعلا مربحة ويعيبها فقط احيانا قلة الفرص ولكن مع ادارة مالية سليمة ومتابعة الفرص اخر الشهر = ربح ان شاء الله

----------


## ابن المدينة

> الطريقة فعلا مربحة ويعيبها فقط احيانا قلة الفرص ولكن مع ادارة مالية سليمة ومتابعة الفرص اخر الشهر = ربح ان شاء الله

 صدقني بالعمل على فريم الساعة  وبهدف 150 نقطة واستوب 50 على المجنون واليورو ين  وبهدف 100 نقطة واستوب 50  على الباوند  والدخول مع إعادة الإختبار  بتحقق 400 نقطة اسبوعياً

----------


## سمير صيام

> صدقني بالعمل على فريم الساعة  وبهدف 150 نقطة واستوب 50 على المجنون واليورو ين  وبهدف 100 نقطة واستوب 50  على الباوند  والدخول مع إعادة الإختبار  بتحقق 400 نقطة اسبوعياً

 اوافقك اكيد خصوصا مع المجنون
للاسف المتابعة من الاعضاء قليلة وبيجروا وراء التوصيات اكتر مع ان الطرق المربحة كتيرة

----------


## mahmoud123456

اخ سمير تحيه قلبيه , صدقني انا احد الاشخاص الذي اؤمن بشده بضرورة التعلم ثم التعلم ثم التعلم ولا اريد ان اعتمد نهائيا على التوصيات حتى لو كنت متاكد من صحتها لاني و ببساطة اؤمن بالمثل القئل ( علمني كيف اصطاد كل يوم سمكة ) لذلك ان الان م صاراي اسبوع متابع طريقة مؤشر الهارمونيك و اقوم بتجربتها , احيانا تصيب و احيانا تخيب و ابحث عن اسباب الخيبة لاتجنبها و انا لغاية الان لم افتح حساب حقيقي و ان شاء الله لن افتح الحساب الحقيقي حتى اكون قد احترفت على الاقل استرتيجية اعتمد عليها بعد الله سبحانه و تعالى و الله ولي التوفيق

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخ سمير تحيه قلبيه , صدقني انا احد الاشخاص الذي اؤمن بشده بضرورة التعلم ثم التعلم ثم التعلم ولا اريد ان اعتمد نهائيا على التوصيات حتى لو كنت متاكد من صحتها لاني و ببساطة اؤمن بالمثل القئل ( علمني كيف اصطاد كل يوم سمكة ) لذلك ان الان م صاراي اسبوع متابع طريقة مؤشر الهارمونيك و اقوم بتجربتها , احيانا تصيب و احيانا تخيب و ابحث عن اسباب الخيبة لاتجنبها و انا لغاية الان لم افتح حساب حقيقي و ان شاء الله لن افتح الحساب الحقيقي حتى اكون قد احترفت على الاقل استرتيجية اعتمد عليها بعد الله سبحانه و تعالى و الله ولي التوفيق

 كلام ممتاز ونتمنى من الجميع كذلك

----------


## محمد27

ماشاء الله تبارك الله  الموضوع راااائع  بالفعل 
أخي سمير 
قرأت اول صفحة   ثم ا نتقلت لآخر صفحة  :Regular Smile:  
هل الطريقة هي نفسها في أول صفحة ام جد عليها جديد ؟؟ 
وهل رابط التمبلت هو نفسه  ام تغير ؟؟ 
تحياتي القلبية لك

----------


## سمير صيام

> ماشاء الله تبارك الله  الموضوع راااائع  بالفعل 
> أخي سمير 
> قرأت اول صفحة   ثم ا نتقلت لآخر صفحة  
> هل الطريقة هي نفسها في أول صفحة ام جد عليها جديد ؟؟ 
> وهل رابط التمبلت هو نفسه  ام تغير ؟؟ 
> تحياتي القلبية لك

 هو نفسه ان شاء الله لا تغيير

----------


## محمد27

> صدقني بالعمل على فريم الساعة  وبهدف 150 نقطة واستوب 50 على المجنون واليورو ين  وبهدف 100 نقطة واستوب 50 على الباوند  والدخول مع إعادة الإختبار   بتحقق 400 نقطة اسبوعياً

 فكرة ممتازة   
استاذ سمير   سأبدأ بمتابعة هذه الطريقة  الاسبوع القادم بإذن الله  ويهمني توجيهك عزيزي 
موضوع من ذهب صراحة :015:

----------


## سمير صيام

> فكرة ممتازة   
> استاذ سمير   سأبدأ بمتابعة هذه الطريقة  الاسبوع القادم بإذن الله  ويهمني توجيهك عزيزي 
> موضوع من ذهب صراحة

 اهلا بيك وبمتابعتك ياغالى ومنتظرينك معانا ان شاء الله

----------


## ابن المدينة

> صدقني بالعمل على فريم الساعة  وبهدف 150 نقطة واستوب 50 على المجنون واليورو ين  وبهدف 100 نقطة واستوب 50 على الباوند  والدخول مع إعادة الإختبار   بتحقق 400 نقطة اسبوعياً

 استاذ سمير  بحسب طريقة الأهداف التي ذكرتها   فقد حقق المجنون فرصتان فقط وجميعها حققتا الهدف ب 150 نقطة أي بمجموع 300 نقطة  أما اليورو ين فقد كان نعم الصديق للمجنون وحقق أيضاً 300 نقطة من فرصتان .  أما الباوند فقد تحققت له فرصتان حققت الهدف بربح 100 نقطة لكل فرصة ثم تحققت فرصة وضربت استوب  وهناك فرصة الأن وهي على ربح 15 نقطة لذلك لن نحسبها ويكون المجموع 150 نقطة .  وبالتالي يكون المجموع 750 نقطة لهذا الاسبوع

----------


## jouzef

السلام عليكم
يعطيك العافية استاذ سمير و الاخوه الموجودين 
بس بغيت اسأل هل جرت تطورات على الطريقة من بداية الموضوع؟ هل يوجد وجهات نظر جديدة بشأن هذه الطريقة لاني  انشاءالله سأبدأ بتطبيقها وبشأن الفريم هل اربع ساعات؟ ,, و ارجوا الافادة اذا كان هناك اضافات 
شكرا و آسف على الازعاج

----------


## Al Safee

والله زمان أستاذ سمير إشتقت إلى هذه الورشة المباركة

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير  بحسب طريقة الأهداف التي ذكرتها   فقد حقق المجنون فرصتان فقط وجميعها حققتا الهدف ب 150 نقطة أي بمجموع 300 نقطة  أما اليورو ين فقد كان نعم الصديق للمجنون وحقق أيضاً 300 نقطة من فرصتان .  أما الباوند فقد تحققت له فرصتان حققت الهدف بربح 100 نقطة لكل فرصة ثم تحققت فرصة وضربت استوب  وهناك فرصة الأن وهي على ربح 15 نقطة لذلك لن نحسبها ويكون المجموع 150 نقطة .  وبالتالي يكون المجموع 750 نقطة لهذا الاسبوع

 بارك الله فيك يا ابو عتريس 
وميزة الطريقة ايضا سهولتها

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> يعطيك العافية استاذ سمير و الاخوه الموجودين 
> بس بغيت اسأل هل جرت تطورات على الطريقة من بداية الموضوع؟ هل يوجد وجهات نظر جديدة بشأن هذه الطريقة لاني  انشاءالله سأبدأ بتطبيقها وبشأن الفريم هل اربع ساعات؟ ,, و ارجوا الافادة اذا كان هناك اضافات 
> شكرا و آسف على الازعاج

 وعليكم السلام
لا يوجد اى تعديل على الطريقة منذ بدايتها ولكن يمكنك استخدامها على الفريم اللى يناسبك سواء الساعة او الاربع ساعات

----------


## سمير صيام

> والله زمان أستاذ سمير إشتقت إلى هذه الورشة المباركة

 يا هلا بيك واهلا بيك مرة اخرى

----------


## faissal

ايه رايك ابو عبد الرحمن بالكيبل اسبوعي

----------


## سمير صيام

> ايه رايك ابو عبد الرحمن بالكيبل اسبوعي

 هى ممتازة لكن من سينتظر اغلاق شمعة اسبوعية والدخول بعدها اعتقد صعب شويتين

----------


## faissal

> هى ممتازة لكن من سينتظر اغلاق شمعة اسبوعية والدخول بعدها اعتقد صعب شويتين

 مش المفروض الدخول في حالة افتتاح شمعه اسبوع جديد فوق الموفينج  يعني الدخول مع الافتتاح فوق الموفينج

----------


## سمير صيام

> مش المفروض الدخول في حالة افتتاح شمعه اسبوع جديد فوق الموفينج  يعني الدخول مع الافتتاح فوق الموفينج

 لو اخترق الموفنج يكون الدخول طبعا مع الافتتاح

----------


## jouzef

اخ سمير يوجد ملفين بالتمبلت واحد 50 + shift
و واحد موفينق افريج 55
اي واحد فيهم ولا اثنينهم نفس الشي؟ 
و العملات هل افضل شي الباوند دولار و الباوند الين؟
و آسف على ازعاجك

----------


## jouzef

آسف اخوي على ازعاج 
لم اثبت انه اجابة السؤال كانت موجوده بالموضوع بالبدايه 
وضحت الرؤية و جاري التطبيق انشاءالله 
شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> آسف اخوي على ازعاج 
> لم اثبت انه اجابة السؤال كانت موجوده بالموضوع بالبدايه 
> وضحت الرؤية و جاري التطبيق انشاءالله 
> شكرا

 تمام

----------


## BillGatesJordan

أحيلكم للإقتراح في الوصلة التالية  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t42072.html#post603832

----------


## محمد27

اسبوع جديد وفرص جديدة بإذن الله 
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## محمد27

اخي سمير 
لدي لبس اذا سمحت ممكن تفيدني  
اقرأ تسميتكم للموفنج افرج بهذه الطريقة EMA
ولا اعرف هل هو المقصود لدي الموفنج افرج العادي ام يختلف   
هذه صورة الذي لدي
( المعذرة حاولت اجعل الصورة ظاهرة ولم أعرف بعد  :No3: )

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير 
> لدي لبس اذا سمحت ممكن تفيدني  
> اقرأ تسميتكم للموفنج افرج بهذه الطريقة EMA
> ولا اعرف هل هو المقصود لدي الموفنج افرج العادي ام يختلف   
> هذه صورة الذي لدي
> ( المعذرة حاولت اجعل الصورة ظاهرة ولم أعرف بعد )

 شايف الصورة هتلاقى فيها كلمة simple  افتحها وغيرها الى exponential

----------


## محمد27

> شايف الصورة هتلاقى فيها كلمة simple افتحها وغيرها الى exponential

  
تسلم ايدك اخي سمير  
لاحرمنا الله من وجودك وجهودك  ولا حرمك الله الأجر

----------


## سمير صيام

> تسلم ايدك اخي سمير  
> لاحرمنا الله من وجودك وجهودك  ولا حرمك الله الأجر

 عشان تتدرب على الطريقة هات المجنون على الربع ساعة احتمال يخترق لفوق مع كسر 205 يكون شراء حسب الطريقة

----------


## محمد27

يعطيك العافية أخي سمير وشااااكر لك اهتمامك  :Regular Smile:  
هذي فرصة ا لمجنون 
((كيف أجعل الصورة ظاهرة ؟؟)) :Doh:

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعطيك العافية أخي سمير وشااااكر لك اهتمامك  
> هذي فرصة ا لمجنون 
> ((كيف أجعل الصورة ظاهرة ؟؟))

 تمام كده 
بالنسبة للصورة المفروض تظهر عادى مش عارف بتطلع كده ليه 
جرب تحطها بامتداد تانى غير BMP

----------


## محمد27

فعلا غيرت الامتداد وظهرت في تجربة  بموضوع آخر 
هذه هي الفرصة

----------


## سمير صيام

> فعلا غيرت الامتداد وظهرت في تجربة  بموضوع آخر 
> هذه هي الفرصة

 تمام كده

----------


## محمد27

هذا من بركاتك أخي سمير  :Regular Smile:  
بالنسبة للهدف والوقف  كيف تكون ؟    عرفت الاربع ساعات والساعة  لكن الربع ساعة  كم ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> هذا من بركاتك أخي سمير  
> بالنسبة للهدف والوقف  كيف تكون ؟    عرفت الاربع ساعات والساعة  لكن الربع ساعة  كم ؟؟

 والله الربع ساعة ممكن جدا يكون 50 نقطة مع المجنون ومكن اكتر والاستوب اغلاق شمعة عكسية

----------


## حكار فوزي

بارك الله فيك أخي سمير و الله طريقة ممتازة و بارك الله فيك و عندي سؤال إدا سمحت.  أحيانا الأهداف تكون أكثر من المتوقع فكيف يمكننا تحديدها و متابعة الربح لأنه أحيانا تخرج من الصفقة و تبقى الصفقة مستمرة في صالحك لأنني حاولت أجرب البولينجر باند بإعدادت كبيرة لكن أحيانا الأهداف لا تستوفيه.  و سؤال آخر : ما هو التفسير العلمي أو بالأحرى التحليلي لظاهرة إختراق الموفينج 55.  تقبل تحياتي و تقديري.

----------


## سمير صيام

> بارك الله فيك أخي سمير و الله طريقة ممتازة و بارك الله فيك و عندي سؤال إدا سمحت.  أحيانا الأهداف تكون أكثر من المتوقع فكيف يمكننا تحديدها و متابعة الربح لأنه أحيانا تخرج من الصفقة و تبقى الصفقة مستمرة في صالحك لأنني حاولت أجرب البولينجر باند بإعدادت كبيرة لكن أحيانا الأهداف لا تستوفيه.  و سؤال آخر : ما هو التفسير العلمي أو بالأحرى التحليلي لظاهرة إختراق الموفينج 55.  تقبل تحياتي و تقديري.

 الافضل هو ملاحقة الربح كل مثلا 50 -60 نقطة 
بالنسبة للتفسير العلمى 
هو اختراق متوسط سعر 55 شمعة بمعنى السعر الحالى اعلى من سعر اخر 55 شمعة وزيه زى اى متوسط لكن هو عشان رقمه يتوافق مع ارقام الفايبوناتشى فعشان كده مميز

----------


## حكار فوزي

> الافضل هو ملاحقة الربح كل مثلا 50 -60 نقطة   بالنسبة للتفسير العلمى  هو اختراق متوسط سعر 55 شمعة بمعنى السعر الحالى اعلى من سعر اخر 55 شمعة وزيه زى اى متوسط لكن هو عشان رقمه يتوافق مع ارقام الفايبوناتشى فعشان كده مميز

 شكرا أخي و بارك الله فيك على الرد السريع .  بالنسبة للتفسير العلمي أنا لم أكن أقصد حالة السعر, لأنه أكيد الموفينج 55 متوسط حسابي لـ : 55 شمعة و لكن كنت أقصد هل له علاقة بالمستويات القوية.  تحياتي و تقديري.

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا أخي و بارك الله فيك على الرد السريع .  بالنسبة للتفسير العلمي أنا لم أكن أقصد حالة السعر, لأنه أكيد الموفينج 55 متوسط حسابي لـ : 55 شمعة و لكن كنت أقصد هل له علاقة بالمستويات القوية.  تحياتي و تقديري.

 علاقته لانه مرتبط بارقام الفايبوناتشى

----------


## حكار فوزي

> علاقته لانه مرتبط بارقام الفايبوناتشى

 شكرا على التوضيح و لهدا لاحظت أن الفرص الصحيحة معظمها تكون متوافقة مع كسر مستوى 38 أو 50 فايبو.                               و الله ممتازة   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):   تحياتي و تقديري.

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا على التوضيح و لهدا لاحظت أن الفرص الصحيحة معظمها تكون متوافقة مع كسر مستوى 38 أو 50 فايبو.                               و الله ممتازة    تحياتي و تقديري.

 الحمد الله الطريقة سهلة وبسيطة وربحها اعلى من خسارتها وده الاهم بس اللى يهتم ويجربها

----------


## ريتشارد

أخي الكريم أحب تجريب كل شي به موفنج
و لكن هل يوجد فترة زمنية معينة لتجريب الطريقة أي الأوروبية أم الأسيوية  أم الأمريكية

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي الكريم أحب تجريب كل شي به موفنج
> و لكن هل يوجد فترة زمنية معينة لتجريب الطريقة أي الأوروبية أم الأسيوية  أم الأمريكية

 لا على كل الفترات ان شاء الله

----------


## ريتشارد

مع جزيل الشكر لسرعة الرد 
بالفعل مشرف
قدى و قدود

----------


## سمير صيام

> مع جزيل الشكر لسرعة الرد 
> بالفعل مشرف
> قدى و قدود

 اهلا بيك دايما
ملحوظة 
موفنج 55 على الباوند دولار فريم 4 ساعات
موفنج 50 ازاحة 25 على الباوند ين على اى فريم يعجبك من الخمس دقائق للاربع ساعات

----------


## مضارب الين

اخ سمير هذه صيدة خاصة لعيونك فقط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t4136...tml#post609905

----------


## ريتشارد

لي سؤال هل الأخوة هنا تستخدم هذه الطريقة كأستراتيجية متاجرة قائمة بحد ذاتها أم تكون هذه الطريقة مساعدة مع استراتيجية أخرى

----------


## سمير صيام

> لي سؤال هل الأخوة هنا تستخدم هذه الطريقة كأستراتيجية متاجرة قائمة بحد ذاتها أم تكون هذه الطريقة مساعدة مع استراتيجية أخرى

 الامر يرجع للمتاجر فاحدهم قد يرى انها كافية لوحدها وانا ارى كذلك
وهناك من يرى ان فرصخا قليلة لو على الاربع ساعات ومحتاج طريقة اخرى بجانبها

----------


## ابوعبدالملك

السلام عليكم ياخوان انا ارى هناك رصة شراء جميله وجاهزه على الدولار كندي حيث اخترق الموفنج 55 ونحن الان على شمعة الاختبار واتمنى للجميع التوفيق

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ياخوان انا ارى هناك رصة شراء جميله وجاهزه على الدولار كندي حيث اخترق الموفنج 55 ونحن الان على شمعة الاختبار واتمنى للجميع التوفيق

 الكندى خارج الطريقة ولم نختبره عليها

----------


## alkhayyal

موضوع ممتاز ومهم والشكر لكل من ساهم فيه

----------


## ماجد ،،،،

استاذ سمير ... 
يعطيك العافيه ...
بالنسبه للموفنج افرج 55 قلت نستخدمه على فريم الاربع ساعات ... طيب بالنسبه لباقي الفريمات هل يكون بنقس الاعدادات ام لكل فريم موفنج باعداد خاص ؟؟؟  
تحياتي ....

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير ... 
> يعطيك العافيه ...
> بالنسبه للموفنج افرج 55 قلت نستخدمه على فريم الاربع ساعات ... طيب بالنسبه لباقي الفريمات هل يكون بنقس الاعدادات ام لكل فريم موفنج باعداد خاص ؟؟؟  
> تحياتي ....

 الله يعافيك يارب
بالنسبة للموفنج 55  هو نفس الاعدادات على كل الفريمات لكن احنا هنا بنتابع الباوند 4 ساعات لانه اكتر زوج بيحترمه

----------


## سمير صيام

> موضوع ممتاز ومهم والشكر لكل من ساهم فيه

 العفو ياغالى واهلا بيك دايما

----------


## ماجد ،،،،

رزقك الله من من حيث لا تدري ....
ويسر الله امرك ....

----------


## s_jamal

السلام عليكم 
الاخ سمير جزاك الله خيرا على ما تقوم به وما تنفع به اخوانك وهذا يدل على طيب أصلكم وكرم أخلاقكم
لقد قرأت جميع المشاركات فهل أعتمد فريم الاربع ساعات أم اي فريم ممكن امشي عليه؟
وبالنسبة لليورو ين هل نعتمده على الربع ساعة ؟
واذا اردت فرص قليلة الخطأ اعتمد الاربع ساعات؟
شاكرا لك ومقدرا اهتمامك
وجزاك الله خيرا 
وجزى الله خيرا جميع الاخوة الذين أثروا الورشة بمداخلاتهم الجميلة

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> الاخ سمير جزاك الله خيرا على ما تقوم به وما تنفع به اخوانك وهذا يدل على طيب أصلكم وكرم أخلاقكم
> لقد قرأت جميع المشاركات فهل أعتمد فريم الاربع ساعات أم اي فريم ممكن امشي عليه؟
> وبالنسبة لليورو ين هل نعتمده على الربع ساعة ؟
> واذا اردت فرص قليلة الخطأ اعتمد الاربع ساعات؟
> شاكرا لك ومقدرا اهتمامك
> وجزاك الله خيرا 
> وجزى الله خيرا جميع الاخوة الذين أثروا الورشة بمداخلاتهم الجميلة

 وعليكم السلام 
بالنسبة للفريم الرسمى هو الاربع ساعات
بالنسبة لموفنج 55 على الباوند ممكن يكون على الساعة ايضا لكن يكون متوافق مع كسر ترند او مستوى فايبوناتشى يكون افضل  
بالنسبة لموفنج 50-25 ممكن ايضا على الساعة والنص والربع  
مع الالتزام بالدارة المالية

----------


## Al-Muhairi

السلام عليكم اخ سمير احتمال ان تتحقق فرصه كامله للباوند ين في هذه الشمعه هل تنصحني بالدخول؟ اذا كان الجواب نعم ارجوا ان تضع افضل سعر للدخول وتقبل ودي واحترامي

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخ سمير احتمال ان تتحقق فرصه كامله للباوند ين في هذه الشمعه هل تنصحني بالدخول؟ اذا كان الجواب نعم ارجوا ان تضع افضل سعر للدخول وتقبل ودي واحترامي

 وعليكم السلام
على اى فريم تقصد
عموما هو ارتد من المقاومة حتى الان لم يستطع كسرها 207.35

----------


## Al-Muhairi

> وعليكم السلام  على اى فريم تقصد عموما هو ارتد من المقاومة حتى الان لم يستطع كسرها 207.35

 فريم الاربع ساعات

----------


## سمير صيام

> فريم الاربع ساعات

 الشراء انتظر كسر 207.35

----------


## Al-Muhairi

> الشراء انتظر كسر 207.35

 قصدك اقفال شمعة الاربع ساعات فوق المقاومه؟

----------


## نـزار محمد

اخي سمير
ماهو افضل موفينح بنفس الطريقة لشارت اليورو ين (الربع ساعة)؟

----------


## s_jamal

> وعليكم السلام   بالنسبة للفريم الرسمى هو الاربع ساعات بالنسبة لموفنج 55 على الباوند ممكن يكون على الساعة ايضا لكن يكون متوافق مع كسر ترند او مستوى فايبوناتشى يكون افضل   بالنسبة لموفنج 50-25 ممكن ايضا على الساعة والنص والربع   مع الالتزام بالدارة المالية

 جزاك الله اخي الكريم على سرعة استجابتك 
ولكن اليورو ين هل تم اعتماده مع المجنون
واسف لكثرة اسئلتي

----------


## سمير صيام

> جزاك الله اخي الكريم على سرعة استجابتك 
> ولكن اليورو ين هل تم اعتماده مع المجنون
> واسف لكثرة اسئلتي

 الاتنين تقريبا نفس الحركة والاتجاه ونمشى الاتنين زى بعض ان شاء الله

----------


## mdraw

يا سيد سمير لي طلب صغير لماذا لا تضع لنا في الصفحة الأولى أيضا  إعدادات اليورو ين والموفينج الخاص  بها مادام اعتمدت من قبلكم وتم اختبارها وتجربتها   وشكرا سلفا

----------


## سمير صيام

> يا سيد سمير لي طلب صغير لماذا لا تضع لنا في الصفحة الأولى أيضا  إعدادات اليورو ين والموفينج الخاص  بها مادام اعتمدت من قبلكم وتم اختبارها وتجربتها   وشكرا سلفا

 عهو نفسه موفنج 50 ازاحة 25 وليس هناك اى تغيير عن المجنون

----------


## mdraw

> عهو نفسه موفنج 50 ازاحة 25 وليس هناك اى تغيير عن المجنون

   يعني نفس شروط الموفينج و الـ RSI  صحيح جزاك الله كل خير سيدي

----------


## alwahsh forex

> ان شاء الله اليوم هقدم طريقة بسيطة جدا وسهلة جدا ومش عايز حد بيقولى انه بيخسر 
> صحيح السوق فيه خسرانين كتير لكن انا شخصيا مقتنع بغير ذلك 
> انا مقتنع ان الطرق كلها بتكسب واحنا اللى مش عارفين والدليل الطريقة اللى هحطها تمشى مع الخبير وتمشى مع اللى لسه داخل الفوركس امبارح
> طبعا ارحب باى تطوير هنشوف انه ضرورى ونرحب بالنقد للطريقة مادام نقد موضوعى وليس نقد لمجرد النقد 
> عموما الطريقة بسيطة جدا 
> العملة الباوند دولار
> الفريم الاربع ساعات
> المؤشرات RSI 14 + موفنج EMA 55    الدخول شراء
> كسر موفنج 55 صعودا بموافقة RSI انه يكون فوق 50    الدخول بيع 
> ...

 اولا يعطيك العافية على هالمعلومات الجميلة جدا
وثانيا حاب اسالك انه الموفنج افرج ال 25  بفيدنا في خط للكسب من 10-30 نقطة اي الكمشن هل هاذا صحيح ارجو الرد

----------


## سمير صيام

> اولا يعطيك العافية على هالمعلومات الجميلة جدا
> وثانيا حاب اسالك انه الموفنج افرج ال 25  بفيدنا في خط للكسب من 10-30 نقطة اي الكمشن هل هاذا صحيح ارجو الرد

 بصراحة مفهمتش قصدك بالضبط وبعدين هو موفنج 50 ازاحة 25 وليس موفنج 25

----------


## بشير

فرصة منتظرة على الباوند بانتظار الكسر

----------


## سمير صيام

> فرصة منتظرة على الباوند بانتظار الكسر

 هلا بشير باشا فرصة نسلم عليك

----------


## بشير

> هلا بشير باشا فرصة نسلم عليك

 هلا والله حياك أخوي سمير .............. همسة  :Big Grin: انا دخلت على 5د موفينج 200سمبل

----------


## سمير صيام

> هلا والله حياك أخوي سمير .............. همسة انا دخلت على 5د موفينج 200سمبل

 ايه اخباره معاك انا فاكر انك قلت هتابعه على الربع تقريبا

----------


## بشير

> ايه اخباره معاك انا فاكر انك قلت هتابعه على الربع تقريبا

 بصراحة توقفت عن متابعته على "الخمس دقائق" جيد لان استوبه بسيط شفت الناس تصرخ من الخساير قلت خليني أحرك موضوع سمير على الاربع ساعات نرجع الامل للناس اشوي

----------


## سمير صيام

> بصراحة توقفت عن متابعته على "الخمس دقائق" جيد لان استوبه بسيط شفت الناس تصرخ من الخساير قلت خليني أحرك موضوع سمير على الاربع ساعات نرجع الامل للناس اشوي

 والله يا بشير اللى بيلتزم بالطريقة وخصوصا مع المجنون وادارة مالية صارمة هيكسب هيكسب
وانا اتحديت حد يثبت لى انه ممكن يخسر بهذه الطريقة لكن للاسف محدش اهتم برضه الا القليل

----------


## هشام الدمرداش

أخى سمير 
طيب نجرب على فريم صغير تنصحنا  بأى فريم 
وشروط الدخول معروفه لكن الخروج بأفتتاح شمعه عكس الموفنج .ولا ستوب والدخول العكسى 
ولا ايه رأيك؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخى سمير 
> طيب نجرب على فريم صغير تنصحنا  بأى فريم 
> وشروط الدخول معروفه لكن الخروج بأفتتاح شمعه عكس الموفنج .ولا ستوب والدخول العكسى 
> ولا ايه رأيك؟

 جرب على الربع والنص ساعة وخلى لك هدف مثلا 30-40 نقطة

----------


## s_jamal

> والله يا بشير اللى بيلتزم بالطريقة وخصوصا مع المجنون وادارة مالية صارمة هيكسب هيكسب  وانا اتحديت حد يثبت لى انه ممكن يخسر بهذه الطريقة لكن للاسف محدش اهتم برضه الا القليل

 يا أخي سمير أنا مهتم بالطريقة وان شاء الله سأبدأ بتطبيقها لانه قبل يومين انهيت تصفح جميع الصفحات وشكلها ممكن تنفع غير المتفرغين مثلي وتوقف الخسائر
وجزاك الله خيرا على ما تنفع به اخوانك 
والشكر موصول للاخ بشير على مشاركاته القيمة

----------


## سمير صيام

> يا أخي سمير أنا مهتم بالطريقة وان شاء الله سأبدأ بتطبيقها لانه قبل يومين انهيت تصفح جميع الصفحات وشكلها ممكن تنفع غير المتفرغين مثلي وتوقف الخسائر
> وجزاك الله خيرا على ما تنفع به اخوانك 
> والشكر موصول للاخ بشير على مشاركاته القيمة

 اهلا بيك وبمتابعتك وان شاء الله تجربها الاول ديمو فترة وبعد كده ان شاء الله تنقل للحقيقى ان اقتنعت بيها

----------


## بو حمد

جربوا على اليورو ين فريم الساعه هي الانجح على الاطلاق جربتها ونتائجها اكثر من رائعة

----------


## سمير صيام

> جربوا على اليورو ين فريم الساعه هي الانجح على الاطلاق جربتها ونتائجها اكثر من رائعة

 ممتاز ان شاء الله الاخوة يتابعوه ايضا

----------


## Dragon

السلام عليكم اخي سمير ... 
جزاك الله كل خير على الطريقه الممتازة بصراحه شيء مربح فعلا ... انا سارلي اكثر من شهر اتابع الطريقه على الديمو وكانت ارباحها عاليه جدا رغم قلة فرصها على الفريمات الكبيره من 4 ساعات وإطلع 
وكانت إجمالي الاربحاح على الباوند ين والباوند دولار حوالي 2700 نقطه ربح وحوالي 650 نقطه خساره مع الإلتزام الكامل بإدارة راس المال 
ولكني لهذة اللحظه لم اتقن موضوع إغلاق الصفقه اي الستوب لوز او تيك بروفت ... 
ارجو ان تنصحني بما تراه مناسبا 
وإستفسار آخر بخصوص الفريمات الصغيره هل تنصحني بها ام استمر على الفريمات الكبيره افضل رغم قلة الفرص فيها ... ممكن يمر اسبوع كامل بدون اي فرصه .. واحيانا 10 ايام 
 آسف جدا على الإطاله ... معلش لسه مبتدء 
اخوكم ابو احمد

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخي سمير ... 
> جزاك الله كل خير على الطريقه الممتازة بصراحه شيء مربح فعلا ... انا سارلي اكثر من شهر اتابع الطريقه على الديمو وكانت ارباحها عاليه جدا رغم قلة فرصها على الفريمات الكبيره من 4 ساعات وإطلع 
> وكانت إجمالي الاربحاح على الباوند ين والباوند دولار حوالي 2700 نقطه ربح وحوالي 650 نقطه خساره مع الإلتزام الكامل بإدارة راس المال 
> ولكني لهذة اللحظه لم اتقن موضوع إغلاق الصفقه اي الستوب لوز او تيك بروفت ... 
> ارجو ان تنصحني بما تراه مناسبا 
> وإستفسار آخر بخصوص الفريمات الصغيره هل تنصحني بها ام استمر على الفريمات الكبيره افضل رغم قلة الفرص فيها ... ممكن يمر اسبوع كامل بدون اي فرصه .. واحيانا 10 ايام 
>  آسف جدا على الإطاله ... معلش لسه مبتدء 
> اخوكم ابو احمد

 اهلا بيك اخى ابو احمد 
والحمد الله انك بتلتزم بالطريقة ولمست نجاحها
بالنسبة لملاحقة الارباح افضل شئ هو تتبع الربح كل 60 نقطة للباوند او كل 50 والمجنون كل 100 نقطة عادى
بالنسبة لفريمات الصغيرة ممكن تتابع الساعة او النص او الربع 
يعنى ممكن الربع للمجنون واليورو ين والاخ بو حمد جرب اليورو ين على الساعة ويرى انها الافضل فجربه على الساعة وجرب المجنون معاه على الساعة وتابعه على الربع وشوف الافضل لك فيهم

----------


## Dragon

شكرا لك اخي سمير على سرعة ردك ... في الاسبوع الاخير قمت بتجربة الموفنج افرج 5 و9  ..طبعا اكسبونينتال 
وكنت اخرج من الصفقه بمجرد إتفاقهما على عكس الإتجاه ... 
وكانت النتائج جيده بحمد الله ... ولكن للاسف هذة الطريقه تتطلب الجلوس امام الشاشه وعدم مغادرتها .. وهي لا تصلح لمن ليسو متفرغين ... 
هل تنصحني بالمتابعه او التغيير ؟؟ 
آسف لكثرة الاسئلة

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا لك اخي سمير على سرعة ردك ... في الاسبوع الاخير قمت بتجربة الموفنج افرج 5 و9  ..طبعا اكسبونينتال 
> وكنت اخرج من الصفقه بمجرد إتفاقهما على عكس الإتجاه ... 
> وكانت النتائج جيده بحمد الله ... ولكن للاسف هذة الطريقه تتطلب الجلوس امام الشاشه وعدم مغادرتها .. وهي لا تصلح لمن ليسو متفرغين ... 
> هل تنصحني بالمتابعه او التغيير ؟؟ 
> آسف لكثرة الاسئلة

 والله انا لم اغير شئ فى الطريقة منذ بدايتها ولو هناك اى تعديل ممكن يزيد الطريقة فعالية  لا نتاخر عنه ان شاء الله 
عموما رايى الشخصى جرب بالطريقة الاصلية ولو فى اى تعديل جربه وقولنا انطباعك عنه بعد تجربته كويس

----------


## حسين الصائغ

ألأخ العزيز سمير
الان وبفضل من الله انهيت قراءة 180 صفحة من موضوعك الرائع وبصراحة ما كنت لأكمل الموضوع والذي استغرق مني ايام لولا أمرين اولهما أسمك عليه وثانيهما روعة الطريقة .. مبروك لك المشاركات والجماهير وأسأل الله ان يوفق الجميع في طريقتك هذه ليزداد لك ألأجر والثواب وبالمناسبة حلوة فكرة عمل التحديث على الصفحة الأولى وأرجو ان تستمر ولي سؤال لك بسيط كيف استطيع ان اضع طريقة تنبهني لكل مشاركة في هذا الموضوع على بريدي الألكتروني منك او من زملائنا الكرام في منتدانا الموقر حتى استمر في المتابعة معكم .. الف شكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> ألأخ العزيز سمير
> الان وبفضل من الله انهيت قراءة 180 صفحة من موضوعك الرائع وبصراحة ما كنت لأكمل الموضوع والذي استغرق مني ايام لولا أمرين اولهما أسمك عليه وثانيهما روعة الطريقة .. مبروك لك المشاركات والجماهير وأسأل الله ان يوفق الجميع في طريقتك هذه ليزداد لك ألأجر والثواب وبالمناسبة حلوة فكرة عمل التحديث على الصفحة الأولى وأرجو ان تستمر ولي سؤال لك بسيط كيف استطيع ان اضع طريقة تنبهني لكل مشاركة في هذا الموضوع على بريدي الألكتروني منك او من زملائنا الكرام في منتدانا الموقر حتى استمر في المتابعة معكم .. الف شكر

 اهلا بيك اخى حسين
بالنسبة للتنبيه عند الرد تختار من تحت شاشة الرد نوع الاشتراك وهتلاقى فيه " تبليغ فورى عن طريق البريد الاللكترونى"

----------


## حسين الصائغ

مشكور اخ سمير ومرة اخرى بارك الله فيك

----------


## ريتشارد

هذه أحدى الفرص المتابعة خلال اليوم
أي عندما فتحت صفقة على النصف ساعة و أستطعت أن أتابعها على فريم الساعة و هذه الصور و أنظروا بنفسكم
و مازلت متابع لها بعد وضع الستوب عند نقطة الدخول

----------


## سمير صيام

> هذه أحدى الفرص المتابعة خلال اليوم
> أي عندما فتحت صفقة على النصف ساعة و أستطعت أن أتابعها على فريم الساعة و هذه الصور و أنظروا بنفسكم
> و مازلت متابع لها بعد وضع الستوب عند نقطة الدخول

 موفق يا غالى وان شاء الله تغلقهم بربح كمان

----------


## ريتشارد

أين الأخوة المتابعين لهذه الطريقة 
هل كانت تجربة فقط أم أنه يوجد أناس تتابعها مثلي 
و هل يوجد أحد جربها على أزواج ثانية
انا أجربها على أزواج أخرى و سوف أقول لكم أخر الشهر الديمو ما يحصل معي

----------


## سمير صيام

> أين الأخوة المتابعين لهذه الطريقة 
> هل كانت تجربة فقط أم أنه يوجد أناس تتابعها مثلي 
> و هل يوجد أحد جربها على أزواج ثانية
> انا أجربها على أزواج أخرى و سوف أقول لكم أخر الشهر الديمو ما يحصل معي

 معاك ياغالى لا تقلق

----------


## الصخرة SS

السلام عليكم  مشكور أخ سمير  :Asvc:   بصراحة طريقة سهلة جداً  :Ongue:   ونحاول نتعلمها إن شاء الله ونتقنها

----------


## عبدالجبار

الحمدلله اتممت قراءة الموضوع من اولة لاخرة الطريقة جميله  ومربحة ان شاء الله خصوصا مع الباوند ين واليورو ين على الفريمات الصغيرة .  السؤال هل يتم الدخول مباشرة على الكسر والاختراق ام ننتظر اغلاق شمعة والدخول من الشمعة التالية ؟

----------


## ريتشارد

ننتظر شمعة الأغلاق و الدخول بالشمعة التالية

----------


## عبدالجبار

> ننتظر شمعة الأغلاق و الدخول بالشمعة التالية

   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  شكرا على الرد السريع

----------


## سمير صيام

> ننتظر شمعة الأغلاق و الدخول بالشمعة التالية

 اخ ريتشارد ها مازالت تتابع الطريقة وايه اخبار النتائج

----------


## Epic

الطريقه بسيطه وحلوه فعلا وان شاء الله هستخدمها على الباوند دولار 
بس عندى سؤال بخصوص الكسر هل ندخل مباشرة بعد الكسر ام ننتظر اغلاق شمعه ؟

----------


## .. أخت

> ننتظر شمعة الأغلاق و الدخول بالشمعة التالية

  :Hands:

----------


## سمير صيام

> الطريقه بسيطه وحلوه فعلا وان شاء الله هستخدمها على الباوند دولار 
> بس عندى سؤال بخصوص الكسر هل ندخل مباشرة بعد الكسر ام ننتظر اغلاق شمعه ؟

 اغلاق الشمعة وتابع اليورو ين على الساعة والباوند ين ففرصهم اكتر من الباوند

----------


## .. أخت

أخ سمير بعدها الاستراتيجية كما هي في الصفحة الاولى صح... 
ال اراس اي ننسا ولا نتبع التعليمات في صفحة 1

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

> أخ سمير بعدها الاستراتيجية كما هي في الصفحة الاولى صح... 
> ال اراس اي ننسا ولا نتبع التعليمات في صفحة 1

 اختي الكريمة
اتبعي التعليمات الي في الصفحة الاولى
واي حاجة الاخوة هنا لمساعدتكي
السلام عليكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخ سمير بعدها الاستراتيجية كما هي في الصفحة الاولى صح... 
> ال اراس اي ننسا ولا نتبع التعليمات في صفحة 1

 كما قال اخونا خير الدين جزاه الله خير نفس الصفحة الاولى مع اضافة زوج اليور ين لان شقيق المجنون 
تقبل ودى

----------


## هشام الدمرداش

شارت الربع ساعه يورو ين  
شوفوا بعد كسر الترند وتأكد الدخول بالموفنج 55   عمل كام نقطه

----------


## Epic

> اغلاق الشمعة وتابع اليورو ين على الساعة والباوند ين ففرصهم اكتر من الباوند

 شوف اخى الباوند/دولار  
اقترب من الخط :016:

----------


## ريتشارد

أخي الكريم سمير أنا مازلت متابع 
و لكن الأسبوعان الماضيان أغلب الفرص كانت بالتوقيت الأسيوي
و لكن جاري التجربة على الفريمات الصغيرة أيضا و لكن بأهداف أقل

----------


## سمير صيام

> شارت الربع ساعه يورو ين  
> شوفوا بعد كسر الترند وتأكد الدخول بالموفنج 55   عمل كام نقطه

 كسر النرند كان بدرى لو كان اختراق الموفنج بجوار كسر الرتند انتظر الاتنين لكن لو كان بعيد عنه لا اهتم بيه

----------


## سمير صيام

> شوف اخى الباوند/دولار  
> اقترب من الخط

 مادام الشروط منطبقة يمكن الدخول بيع اذا اغلقت الشمعة تحت الموفنج

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي الكريم سمير أنا مازلت متابع 
> و لكن الأسبوعان الماضيان أغلب الفرص كانت بالتوقيت الأسيوي
> و لكن جاري التجربة على الفريمات الصغيرة أيضا و لكن بأهداف أقل

 انا شايف ان الساعة معقول حتى لا نكون المتابعة مرهقة

----------


## Epic

> مادام الشروط منطبقة يمكن الدخول بيع اذا اغلقت الشمعة تحت الموفنج

 شمعة الاربع سعات اغلقت تحته على ما اعتقد
والار اس اى تحت الـ50   

> معدل الطريقة 1 للخسارة : 3 للربح
> الهدف 180 نقطة والخسارة 50-60 نقطة

 اضع الوقف على 50؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> شمعة الاربع سعات اغلقت تحته على ما اعتقد
> والار اس اى تحت الـ50   
> اضع الوقف على 50؟؟

 ممكن الوقف يكون 60 لكن راعى الترند الهابط لانه ممكن يلمسه وينزل ويبقى ضرب الاستوب على الفاضى

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

السلام عليكم يبدو ان المضوع سيجتعل من جديد
اذا نحن هنا 
من دخل في الفرصة الى فاتت بيع
وكان يتبع نفس الشروط  , ضرب له الوقف على نقطة الدخول
ونحن في انتضار فرصة شراء قريبة
او ارتدار لندخل بيع مرتا ثانية لكن البيع من الارتداد خطير ويحتاج الى دراسة من ناحية لخرى
من حيث الفريم الاكبر منه او الكلاسكي
على العموم نراقب ونرى 
السلام عليكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم يبدو ان المضوع سيجتعل من جديد
> اذا نحن هنا 
> من دخل في الفرصة الى فاتت بيع
> وكان يتبع نفس الشروط  , ضرب له الوقف على نقطة الدخول
> ونحن في انتضار فرصة شراء قريبة
> او ارتدار لندخل بيع مرتا ثانية لكن البيع من الارتداد خطير ويحتاج الى دراسة من ناحية لخرى
> من حيث الفريم الاكبر منه او الكلاسكي
> على العموم نراقب ونرى 
> السلام عليكم

 هلا ياغالى 
منور الموضوع 
البيع يكون مع ارتداد شمعة انعكاسية هو افضل الحلول

----------


## عبدالجبار

دخلنا بيع وعلى الله التوكل من 1.9891

----------


## Epic

> هلا ياغالى 
> منور الموضوع 
> البيع يكون مع ارتداد شمعة انعكاسية هو افضل الحلول

 فعلا دى فعلا كانت دى نقطة دخولى والحمد لله محقق الى الان معى 25 نقطه 
بس هل ممكن يوصل الى الـ100 نقطه ام سيرتد ؟؟

----------


## hamdan63

اقبلوني معكم لو سمحتو على  اي زوج تشتغلوا

----------


## عبدالجبار

> فعلا دى فعلا كانت دى نقطة دخولى والحمد لله محقق الى الان معى 25 نقطه 
> بس هل ممكن يوصل الى الـ100 نقطه ام سيرتد ؟؟

 بالنسبه للباوند دولار نقاط الارتداد المتوقعة بالخطين الاحمر والبنفسجي والله اعلم

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

> فعلا دى فعلا كانت دى نقطة دخولى والحمد لله محقق الى الان معى 25 نقطه 
> بس هل ممكن يوصل الى الـ100 نقطه ام سيرتد ؟؟

 سنجني الكثير من النقاط ان شاء الله
وما يدعم ذالك
انضر على الاسبوعي وعلى الديلي 
وانضر الى النموذج الي كونه الباوند
السلام عليكم

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

> اقبلوني معكم لو سمحتو على اي زوج تشتغلوا

 اهلا وسهلا بك
راجع الصفحة الاولى
السلام عليكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> دخلنا بيع وعلى الله التوكل من 1.9891

  

> فعلا دى فعلا كانت دى نقطة دخولى والحمد لله محقق الى الان معى 25 نقطه 
> بس هل ممكن يوصل الى الـ100 نقطه ام سيرتد ؟؟

 ان شاء الله بربح دايما
وممكن يوصل الى 100 نقطة واكتر لاتنسى انك مع الترند الهابط الحالى 
لكن يفضل الخروج عند 1.9730 او قبلها او عند اخبار الفايدة يوم الخميس

----------


## عبدالجبار

عفوا اخي خير الدين الا توجد احتمالية ارتداد السعر من خط الترند الصاعد ؟

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

> عفوا اخي خير الدين الا توجد احتمالية ارتداد السعر من خط الترند الصاعد ؟

 كل شيئ وارد اخي الكريم
لكن ان وصل العر الى الترند في تلك الحالة يكون الوقف هو نقطة الدخول
يعني ما فيه لا ربح ولا خسارة
نحن في المراقبة  وان شاء الله الكل يربح
السلام عليكم

----------


## Gomana Ashraf

الله يعطيك العافيه على مجهودك  الموضوع ماشاء الله من فتره طويله ومش عارفه ازاى مكنتش شيفاه  العتب على النظاره ..  انا من اليوم معاكم ويجعل الله شهر فيه خير علينا  علشان انا اصلا بحترم الموفنجات جدا  وشوف بقا موفنج واستاذ سمير كمان

----------


## Epic

خيرالدين مهدي 
شكرا لك اخى فعلا مرشح للهبوط على فريمات اكبر  
حتى الار اس اى متواجد اسفل الخمسين فى اكثر من فريم   

> ان شاء الله بربح دايما
> وممكن يوصل الى 100 نقطة واكتر لاتنسى انك مع الترند الهابط الحالى 
> لكن يفضل الخروج عند 1.9730 او قبلها او عند اخبار الفايدة يوم الخميس

 انا عامل الهدف 19780 بس عموما هغيره افضل من ان تضيع علينا  
أبوعبدالعزيزالسرماني 
انا محدد 50 نقطه وقف بس اعتقد انه صعب يوصلها

----------


## Gomana Ashraf

اتوقع اغلاق شمعة الساعه الحاليه تحت الموفنج  وايضا RSI تحت 50  اعتقد انها فرصة بيع مرتقبه  ولا ايه رايكم وراى استاذ سمير ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> الله يعطيك العافيه على مجهودك  الموضوع ماشاء الله من فتره طويله ومش عارفه ازاى مكنتش شيفاه  العتب على النظاره ..  انا من اليوم معاكم ويجعل الله شهر فيه خير علينا  علشان انا اصلا بحترم الموفنجات جدا  وشوف بقا موفنج واستاذ سمير كمان

 هلا بالاستاذة جومانة 
ان شاء الله الموضوع يعجبك ويكون سهل ركزى اكتر على اليورو ين والباوند ين

----------


## سمير صيام

> اتوقع اغلاق شمعة الساعه الحاليه تحت الموفنج  وايضا RSI تحت 50  اعتقد انها فرصة بيع مرتقبه  ولا ايه رايكم وراى استاذ سمير ؟

 المجنون واليورو ين باعدادت EMA 50 SHIFT 25

----------


## Epic

متابعه للباوند /ين 
على الديلى نقطة مقاومه عند 204.66 بالاضافه الى ترند هابط  
نشوف على فريم الساعه شمعة الساعه اغلقت اسفل الموفينج والترند الهابط شكل لنا مقاومه 
الار اس اى متواجد اسفل 50  
اعتقد مرشح للهبوط بانتظار ارائكم قبل الدخول  :016:   
وهل الافضل انتظار الاغلاق اسفل الترند للدخول الامن؟؟

----------


## Gomana Ashraf

> المجنون واليورو ين باعدادت EMA 50 SHIFT 25

 ايه موضوع SHIFT 25  دا  :016: ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟   معلشى مبتدأه

----------


## سمير صيام

> ايه موضوع SHIFT 25  دا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟   معلشى مبتدأه

 اللى هى الازاحة هتلاقيها فى اعدادات الموفنج

----------


## جولاي

.  
الله يعطيك العافية اخ سمير  
من اجمل ما قرات في المنتدى  
كوني مبتدئ بالفعل استراتيجية رائعة وفقك الله وتستحق خمسة نجوم *****  :Regular Smile:   
بس اضم صوتي لصوت الاخت جماانه ايش حكااية sheft 25  ؟  
وعندي سؤال ثااني  
هل تم اي تعديل على هذه الاستراتيجية  
انا اول مره اطلع عليهاا وقرات الصفحة الاولى فقط ولا اعرف هل تم اي تعديل عليهاا لاحقاا ؟؟ 
لاني شفت في الصفحة الاولى الموفينج 55  واخر مشاركاات الاخوان يتكلمون عن موفينج 50    
مع خالص شكري وتقديري لك اخي سمير ولجميع الاخوه

----------


## سمير صيام

> .  
> الله يعطيك العافية اخ سمير  
> من اجمل ما قرات في المنتدى  
> كوني مبتدئ بالفعل استراتيجية رائعة وفقك الله وتستحق خمسة نجوم *****   
> بس اضم صوتي لصوت الاخت جماانه ايش حكااية sheft 25  ؟  
> وعندي سؤال ثااني  
> هل تم اي تعديل على هذه الاستراتيجية  
> انا اول مره اطلع عليهاا وقرات الصفحة الاولى فقط ولا اعرف هل تم اي تعديل عليهاا لاحقاا ؟؟ 
> لاني شفت في الصفحة الاولى الموفينج 55  واخر مشاركاات الاخوان يتكلمون عن موفينج 50    
> مع خالص شكري وتقديري لك اخي سمير ولجميع الاخوه

 الشيفت هو الازاحة فى الموفنج 
بالنسبة للتعديلات ليس هناك اى تعديلات
موفنج 55 للباوند دولار
موفنج 50 ازاحة 25 للباوند ين واليورو ين

----------


## Gomana Ashraf

غيرت الاعدادات تمام لقيت نفس الفرصه بيع على الباوند ين اغلاق شمعه واعادة اختبار شمعه تانيه  بس الشمعه التالته فتحت فوق الموفنج

----------


## سمير صيام

> غيرت الاعدادات تمام لقيت نفس الفرصه بيع على الباوند ين اغلاق شمعه واعادة اختبار شمعه تانيه  بس الشمعه التالته فتحت فوق الموفنج

 صحيح بس  rsi  تحت 50 يعنى ممكن تستنى شمعة كمان او يضرب استوب 100 نقطة مثلا

----------


## Epic

بالنسبه لصفقة الباوند دولار اكتفيت بـ61 نقطه   وعلى فريم الديلى اقتربت الشمعه من الاغلاق اسفل الموفينج واعتقد ان مثلث هابط بدأ يتكون

----------


## Epic

صفقه المجنون محققه اكثر من 50 نقطه  :AA:  
زى ما قلتلكم   

> على الديلى نقطة مقاومه عند 204.66 بالاضافه الى ترند هابط  
> نشوف على فريم الساعه شمعة الساعه اغلقت اسفل الموفينج والترند الهابط شكل لنا مقاومه 
> الار اس اى متواجد اسفل 50  
> اعتقد مرشح للهبوط بانتظار ارائكم قبل الدخول

 ومبروك لمن دخل  :013:

----------


## Epic

مجموع الصفقات لليوم 
الباوند/دولار حققت 62 نقطه 
الباوند/ين حقق 60 نقطه  
122 لليوم والحمد لله كان محقق تحقيق اكثر بس انا اكتفيت  :Eh S(7):  
الشكر موصول لاستاذ سمير على الطريقه المميزه  :AA:  
وبالنسبه للباوند دولار تابعوه على اليومى لسه  
بالتوفيق

----------


## ريتشارد

للتجربة أي زوج يكون فيه الدولار طرف
يكون موفنج 55
و 50 لأي زوج لأي زوج ما عدا أزواج الدولار
أعود و اقول للتجررررررررررررية و أريد أخذ أرائكم

----------


## عبدالجبار

انا معك في 50 لازواج الين والباقي 55 وتحت التجرربة

----------


## عبدالجبار

> مجموع الصفقات لليوم  الباوند/دولار حققت 62 نقطه  الباوند/ين حقق 60 نقطه   122 لليوم والحمد لله كان محقق تحقيق اكثر بس انا اكتفيت   الشكر موصول لاستاذ سمير على الطريقه المميزه   وبالنسبه للباوند دولار تابعوه على اليومى لسه   بالتوفيق

 انا معاكم بالباوند حطيت جني الربح على 9770 ونمت صحيت لقيته وصلها والحمد لله ومليون شكرا لابو عبدالرحمن  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## almalek77

السلام عليكم : يا شباب بدون ما تجربو ... الموفينج 55 بالنسبة للباوند دولار العمل عليه ممتاز وأنا أعتمد عليه بكل الصفقات ، ويعطي نتائج ممتازة جداجدا .. طبعا على فريم 4 ساعات ولا مانع أن تعطي نظرة على الفريمات الأقل للإطمئنان ..  وشكرا لأبو عبد الرحمن

----------


## سمير صيام

مبرووك الصفقات الناجحة وانا اتفق معاكم فى موفنج 50 لازواج الين و 55 لازواج الدولار لكن افضلهم الباوند ولذلك ركزت عليه 
تقبلوا ودى

----------


## عبدالجبار

وانت صادق يابو عبد الرحمن يكفي التركيز على 3 ازواج او اربعة باوند/دولار وباوند/ين يورو/ين وزوج اضافي اختياري  وبتوفيق الله فيهم خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> وانت صادق يابو عبد الرحمن يكفي التركيز على 3 ازواج او اربعة باوند/دولار وباوند/ين يورو/ين وزوج اضافي اختياري  وبتوفيق الله فيهم خير

 التركيز مهم فعلا
بس بقولك ايه غير التوقيع بتغيير المعرف الجديد كمان  :Big Grin: 
بعد كده تدفع مقابل كل تغيير للمعرف

----------


## عبدالجبار

:Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  مدام فيها دفع مش حغير ان شاء الله وجاري البحث عن التوقيع الجديد

----------


## mu7amd

الف مبروك للذين ددخلو الصفقات

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

السلام عليكم
مبروك للجميع
180 نقطة عدا ونقدا حقيقي طبعا
ودخلت ايضا صفقة الديلي 
لانها مشجعة فعلا والستوب الان على نقطة الدخول
خاصتا بعد كسر نموذج المثلث
وان شاء الله الكل يربح
السلام عليكم

----------


## هشام الدمرداش

> السلام عليكم
> مبروك للجميع
> 180 نقطة عدا ونقدا حقيقي طبعا
> ودخلت ايضا صفقة الديلي 
> لانها مشجعة فعلا والستوب الان على نقطة الدخول
> خاصتا بعد كسر نموذج المثلث
> وان شاء الله الكل يربح
> السلام عليكم

 الف مبروك
بس مش كنت تنبهنا عليها :Inlove:

----------


## Epic

> السلام عليكم
> مبروك للجميع
> 180 نقطة عدا ونقدا حقيقي طبعا
> ودخلت ايضا صفقة الديلي 
> لانها مشجعة فعلا والستوب الان على نقطة الدخول
> خاصتا بعد كسر نموذج المثلث
> وان شاء الله الكل يربح
> السلام عليكم

 انا انتظرت اقفال شمعه اسفل الموفينج للتأكد  
مبرو لك اخى  :015:

----------


## عبدالجبار

> الف مبروك بس مش كنت تنبهنا عليها

  :016:  مش كنت تقوول ياراجل :Mad Argue:   الف الف مبرووك وان شاء الله دووم ارباحك

----------


## المدارج

ابو عبدالرحمن الحق الباوند  /دولار اقفل اعلى موفينغ 55 وكمان ازيد من الشعر بيت عنده فجوة سعريه ما بين شمعة الساعه تسعة  /  عشرة  8 /4 /2008  كلامي صحيح والا لا ياباشا دمت مصححا

----------


## سمير صيام

> ابو عبدالرحمن الحق الباوند  /دولار اقفل اعلى موفينغ 55 وكمان ازيد من الشعر بيت عنده فجوة سعريه ما بين شمعة الساعه تسعة  /  عشرة  8 /4 /2008  كلامي صحيح والا لا ياباشا دمت مصححا

 هو قفل فعلا فوق موفنج 55 لكن على فريم الساعة وليس الاربع ساعات التى نتابعها  لكن قد تكون مقدمة لصعود اكتر ولكن امامه ترند هابط على الساعة
بالنسبة للفجوة عادة لا ارجع لبرامج الميتا لانها ديمو انا رجعت لافكسول لاتوجد هذه الفجوة عليه 
تقبل ودى

----------


## ريتشارد

هل من  أحد دخل على صفقة يورو دولار 
الحمدالله 117 نقطة حلوين مو هيك
نرجو من المهتمين بهذه الطريقة أبداء الرأي

----------


## ريتشارد

هل من أحد دخل على صفقة يورو دولار صباحا
حتى الأن 120 نقطة حلوين موهيك
أرجو من المتابعين لهذه الطريقة أبداء الرأي

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل من أحد دخل على صفقة يورو دولار صباحا
> حتى الأن 120 نقطة حلوين موهيك
> أرجو من المتابعين لهذه الطريقة أبداء الرأي

 اكيد محدش بيتابعه لانه مش متبع معانا على الطريقة والتركيز على الباوند

----------


## ريتشارد

ما أنا قلت أني حتابع علىاكتر من زوج واشوف النتائج
في بعض الأزواج لا تصلح الطريقة بتاتا
و يوجد بعض الأزواج تصلح فقط على فريم الأربع ساعات و بعضهم على الساعة سنرى ما سيرينا الله بهذه الطريقة

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما أنا قلت أني حتابع علىاكتر من زوج واشوف النتائج
> في بعض الأزواج لا تصلح الطريقة بتاتا
> و يوجد بعض الأزواج تصلح فقط على فريم الأربع ساعات و بعضهم على الساعة سنرى ما سيرينا الله بهذه الطريقة

 تمام ربنا يوفقك يارب واعتبر الموضوع موضوعك وبالتوفيق يارب

----------


## ريتشارد

أعوذ بالله ليه هو العين بتعلا عن الحاجب
متابعين من بعدك يا غالي

----------


## سمير صيام

> أعوذ بالله ليه هو العين بتعلا عن الحاجب
> متابعين من بعدك يا غالي

 لا ياغالى كلنا واحد والله وتلاميذ فى مدرسة الفوركس

----------


## ريتشارد

للمحافظة على أكبر قدر ممكن من النقاط 
وضعت هذا المؤشر لمناورات الخروج
المؤشر ليس من أختراعي و لا من أبداعي هو للمبدع أبو عبدالله قائد السلاحف
هو المومنتم المعدل
أي تضع المؤشر  على فريم 5 دقائق
مع اضافة خطوط 
99.75
100
100.25
عندما تكون داخل بصفقة معينة و عندما ترى خط المومنتم قطع خط 100 يعني خروج مباشر
و الحفاظ على النقاط قبل أرتداد السعر و خسارة نقاط أكثر
ارجو التجربة 
المؤشر بالمرفقات

----------


## سمير صيام

> للمحافظة على أكبر قدر ممكن من النقاط 
> وضعت هذا المؤشر لمناورات الخروج
> المؤشر ليس من أختراعي و لا من أبداعي هو للمبدع أبو عبدالله قائد السلاحف
> هو المومنتم المعدل
> أي تضع المؤشر  على فريم 5 دقائق
> مع اضافة خطوط 
> 99.75
> 100
> 100.25
> ...

 بالنسبة للخمس دقايق مش شايف انه صعب يكون انه اربط الخمس دقايق بالاربع ساعات لكن لو فرصة على الربع ساعة او النص ممكن لكن التذبذب على الاربع ساعات او معاكسة السعر قليل من النقط على الاربع ساعات هيكون على الخمس نزل وشبع نزولو لكن هيكمل تانى لفوق على الاربع ساعات

----------


## ريتشارد

لأ مش صعب الربط لأنو الخمس دقايق على المومنتم بتحدد الاتجاه الجديد على الأقل 35 أو 40 نقطة نكون هنا قد ضرب عندنا الستوب لوز  هي مجرد تحديد للأتجاه السريع للسعر و مناورة خروج

----------


## سمير صيام

> لأ مش صعب الربط لأنو الخمس دقايق على المومنتم بتحدد الاتجاه الجديد على الأقل 35 أو 40 نقطة نكون هنا قد ضرب عندنا الستوب لوز  هي مجرد تحديد للأتجاه السريع للسعر و مناورة خروج

 عموما جرب وان شاء الله لو فيها خير نحن معاك

----------


## بو حمد

فرصه
بيع المجنون     على فرايم 4 ساعات 
بعد انتظار اغلاق الشمعه

----------


## عبدالجبار

> فرصه
> بيع المجنون على فرايم 4 ساعات 
> بعد انتظار اغلاق الشمعه

 توكلنا على الله وبعنا المجنون من 200.11 والاهداف المتوقعة : 1 - 199.62 2 - 198.54 3 -196.78  وربنا يسهل ونقول ياكريم

----------


## Epic

> توكلنا على الله وبعنا المجنون من 200.11 والاهداف المتوقعة : 1 - 199.62 2 - 198.54 3 -196.78  وربنا يسهل ونقول ياكريم

 موفقين

----------


## Epic

تابعوا الباوند دولار على فريم الساعه واغلاق الشمعه 
بس الار اس اى مش فى صالحنا الى الان

----------


## ريتشارد

ألا يجب علينا الوقوف قبل قرار الفائدة البريطانية بساعة على الأقل و التمتع بتحرك السوق نظرا للأخبار الحمراء بالسوق
أنا عن نفسي سأقف و اشجع فقط و لا أدخل للعب بعد خبر الفائدة حتى اليوم الثاني
أقول عن اليوم السماء ملبة بالغيوم الحرااااااااااااء
ما رأيكم أخوتي

----------


## Epic

عموما انا اقفلت الكل قبل ميعاد صدور البيانات البريطانيه  
ميعادها 8.30 GMT 
اتفق معاك فى الانتظار

----------


## عبدالجبار

> توكلنا على الله وبعنا المجنون من 200.11 والاهداف المتوقعة : 1 - 199.62 2 - 198.54 3 -196.78  وربنا يسهل ونقول ياكريم

 حركنا الاستوب لنقطة الدخول 200.10 وحجزنا 1بيب+ ( حاجه نفسية ) ونقوول ياكريم

----------


## ابو حسن

> توكلنا على الله وبعنا المجنون من 200.11 والاهداف المتوقعة : 1 - 199.62 2 - 198.54 3 -196.78  وربنا يسهل ونقول ياكريم

  وينك عمي ابو العبد مفتقدينك من زمان 
مبارك عليك والى باقي الاهداف باذن الله
خلينا نشوفك ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> ألا يجب علينا الوقوف قبل قرار الفائدة البريطانية بساعة على الأقل و التمتع بتحرك السوق نظرا للأخبار الحمراء بالسوق
> أنا عن نفسي سأقف و اشجع فقط و لا أدخل للعب بعد خبر الفائدة حتى اليوم الثاني
> أقول عن اليوم السماء ملبة بالغيوم الحرااااااااااااء
> ما رأيكم أخوتي

  متفق معاك تماما

----------


## بشير

> ألا يجب علينا الوقوف قبل قرار الفائدة البريطانية بساعة على الأقل و التمتع بتحرك السوق نظرا للأخبار الحمراء بالسوق
> أنا عن نفسي سأقف و اشجع فقط و لا أدخل للعب بعد خبر الفائدة حتى اليوم الثاني
> أقول عن اليوم السماء ملبة بالغيوم الحرااااااااااااء
> ما رأيكم أخوتي

 أخي ريتشارد الزوج الذي تحبه وتتعامل معه راقبه اليوم على الديلي وشوف كيف يتصرف مع الاخبار من بداية الافتتاح حتى  اغلاق التداول ستصل لنتيجة باذن الله ان الاخبار العاصفه هي الخير الكثير

----------


## ريتشارد

أخي الكريم بشير 
شكرا لك على التذكير  :Eh S(7): 
مع اني أحب أكثر من
المجنون الكبير 
المجنون الصغير باوند فرنك
المحترم  يورو ين
يعني تشكيلة أزواج مملحة  :Big Grin: 
دائما للمتعة و الربح :Good: 
و لكني بجميع الأحوال أفضل مقاعد المتفرجين أو المشجعين
همسة 
يومان حمراوان
مباريات أمس :AA: 
و تقارير اليوم :Mad Argue:

----------


## عبدالجبار

> أخي ريتشارد  الزوج الذي تحبه وتتعامل معه راقبه اليوم على الديلي وشوف كيف يتصرف مع الاخبار من بداية الافتتاح حتى اغلاق التداول  ستصل لنتيجة باذن الله ان الاخبار العاصفه هي الخير الكثير

 وضح زيادة شرح يابشير الخير منشان افهم بالظبط السالفه من طقطق لسلامو عليكم وش الزوج وشلون اراقبه وشلون اطرحه واصيده بالتفصيل يابقبق عيني

----------


## عبدالجبار

> حركنا الاستوب لنقطة الدخول 200.10 وحجزنا 1بيب+ ( حاجه نفسية ) ونقوول ياكريم

   حركنا الاستوب الى 199.11 وحجزنا ون هندرد بيبز  :18:  والحمدلله

----------


## سمير صيام

> حركنا الاستوب الى 199.11 وحجزنا ون هندرد بيبز  والحمدلله

 ربنا يرزقك كمان وكمان

----------


## عبدالجبار

> ربنا يرزقك كمان وكمان

 ربنا يخليك يابو عبدالرحمن دا كله بفضل الله ثم بفضل الطريقة دي ( كيب إت سمبل ) ياسلالام  :Ongue:  :AA:  :AA:  :015:

----------


## عبدالجبار

انتهى التريد بارتداد السعر وضرب الستوب وخرجنا بـ 100 بيب مكسب والحمد لله اولا وآخيرا

----------


## Misho Elmasri

احقاقا للحق الشكر واجب   اخى سمير اسمحلى اشكرك من كل قلبى شكر كبير جدا جدا   بجد طريقتك عشره على عشره انا بجربها فى صمت بقالى اسبوع ولحد الوقتى ماشيه تمام التمام   وجه الوقت اللى لازم اشكرك فيه واقولك انت برنس كبير يا مان والله   وتحياتى لكل الاخوه المشاركين معك فى المشاركه واسمحولى انضم ليكوا من اليوم   تحياتى مره اخرى على الطريقه وزى ما بيقولوا حلاوتها فى بساطتها  :Wink Smile:   وربنا يزيد الاخوه كمان وكمان   اخى عبد الجبار انا كنت ماشى معاك خطوه بخطوه على فكره بس اكتفيت باول 70 بيب ( ديمو على فكره انا لسه مبتدىء )  تحياتى للجميع

----------


## سمير صيام

> احقاقا للحق الشكر واجب   اخى سمير اسمحلى اشكرك من كل قلبى شكر كبير جدا جدا   بجد طريقتك عشره على عشره انا بجربها فى صمت بقالى اسبوع ولحد الوقتى ماشيه تمام التمام   وجه الوقت اللى لازم اشكرك فيه واقولك انت برنس كبير يا مان والله   وتحياتى لكل الاخوه المشاركين معك فى المشاركه واسمحولى انضم ليكوا من اليوم   تحياتى مره اخرى على الطريقه وزى ما بيقولوا حلاوتها فى بساطتها   وربنا يزيد الاخوه كمان وكمان   اخى عبد الجبار انا كنت ماشى معاك خطوه بخطوه على فكره بس اكتفيت باول 70 بيب ( ديمو على فكره انا لسه مبتدىء )  تحياتى للجميع

 اهلا بيك ونتشرف بيك فى الموضوع وان شاء الله بالارباح دايما

----------


## Misho Elmasri

> اهلا بيك ونتشرف بيك فى الموضوع وان شاء الله بالارباح دايما

   الشرف لى يا باشا   كنت عاوز اسال لو حصل قطع للموفينج 50 او 55 فى وقت ما يكونش الار اس اى موافق الصفقه اللى المفروض ندخلها يا اما بيع او شرا   نستنى لما يوافق الار اس اى وندخل فى نفس اتجاه القطع وقت الموافقه  ولا بمجرد عدم الموافقه فى وقت القطع تكون الصفقه لاغيه   فى انتظار الرد يا غالى وبارك الله فيك

----------


## سمير صيام

> الشرف لى يا باشا   كنت عاوز اسال لو حصل قطع للموفينج 50 او 55 فى وقت ما يكونش الار اس اى موافق الصفقه اللى المفروض ندخلها يا اما بيع او شرا   نستنى لما يوافق الار اس اى وندخل فى نفس اتجاه القطع وقت الموافقه  ولا بمجرد عدم الموافقه فى وقت القطع تكون الصفقه لاغيه   فى انتظار الرد يا غالى وبارك الله فيك

 
اكيد هنتظر موافقة الار اس اى وادخل والصفقة لن تلغى
وان كان احيانا انا ادخل مع اليورو ين بدون موافقة الار اس اى

----------


## Misho Elmasri

طب وراى حضرتك ايه فى الكسر دا فريم 4 ساعات باوند ين   ننتظر موافقة الار اس اى ولا الدخول من الوقتى يكون امن ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> طب وراى حضرتك ايه فى الكسر دا فريم 4 ساعات باوند ين   ننتظر موافقة الار اس اى ولا الدخول من الوقتى يكون امن ؟

 هتنتظر بكل تاكيد حسب الطريقة ولسبب تانى كمان وهو وجود ترند هابط على الاربع ساعات فقد ينزل مرة اخرى
لذلك لا احبذ الدخول من هنا

----------


## Misho Elmasri

> هتنتظر بكل تاكيد حسب الطريقة ولسبب تانى كمان وهو وجود ترند هابط على الاربع ساعات فقد ينزل مرة اخرى  لذلك لا احبذ الدخول من هنا

 الف شكر اخى سمير على التواصل الاكثر من رائع بارك الله فيييك   معلش انا عارف انى بتقل عليك بس استفسار اخير   هل يعتبر اغلاق شمعه الاربع ساعات الحاليه او التى تليها تحت مؤشر الموفنج اشاره دخول بيع مع وجود rsi تحت ال 50 ؟؟ قصدى طبعا على نفس البير ونفس الفريم   مره تانيه الف شكر يا باشا وربنا ما يحرمنا منك ابدا   تحياتى

----------


## سمير صيام

> الف شكر اخى سمير على التواصل الاكثر من رائع بارك الله فيييك   معلش انا عارف انى بتقل عليك بس استفسار اخير   هل يعتبر اغلاق شمعه الاربع ساعات الحاليه او التى تليها تحت مؤشر الموفنج اشاره دخول بيع مع وجود rsi تحت ال 50 ؟؟ قصدى طبعا على نفس البير ونفس الفريم   مره تانيه الف شكر يا باشا وربنا ما يحرمنا منك ابدا   تحياتى

 ممكن طبعا بس لو كانت الشمعة انعكاسية لكن لو شمعة عادية مدخلش واسال براحتك دايما

----------


## عبدالجبار

اخي الحبيب ( اسمك معناه صعب دا انجليزي يامرسي ) اولا مبروك الـ 70 بيب مش كنت تقول انك داخل معاي  :Drive1: وان شاء دائما ربحان بالنسبة للموفنج 50 هل عملت له ازاحه 25 والا لا لان شكله مش باين وثالثا احنا بنشتغل على ميتا التريد وده مهم لتوافق الاشارات بيننا  ورابعا فرصه سعيده بمعرفتك ياباشا  :Big Grin:

----------


## medhat 2007

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الاخوة الكرام هل الاعدادات لزوج الباوند /ين هى موفنج 50 مع الازاحة 25 ؟
و ان كانت صحيحة هل الارتداد منه يعتبر فرصة ام لا ؟
لانى ارى ان الزةج يفتح تحته فى شمعة الحالية مع موافقة الار اس الا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> الاخوة الكرام هل الاعدادات لزوج الباوند /ين هى موفنج 50 مع الازاحة 25 ؟
> و ان كانت صحيحة هل الارتداد منه يعتبر فرصة ام لا ؟
> لانى ارى ان الزةج يفتح تحته فى شمعة الحالية مع موافقة الار اس الا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
نعم اعدادت المجنون موفنج 50 ازاحة 25 
والارتداد يكون فرصة فعلا لكن لازم تكون شمعة انعكاسية عشان تكون اضمن

----------


## medhat 2007

تمام يا استاذ سمير

----------


## بو حمد

استاذي  سمير 
مامعنى شمعة انعكاسية؟

----------


## ريتشارد

> استاذي سمير 
> مامعنى شمعة انعكاسية؟

 معلش بجاوب بدل أستاذ سمير
يقضل قراءة موضوع الشموع اليابانية 
للأستاذ وليد الحلو

----------


## Misho Elmasri

> اخي الحبيب ( اسمك معناه صعب دا انجليزي يامرسي ) اولا مبروك الـ 70 بيب مش كنت تقول انك داخل معاي وان شاء دائما ربحان بالنسبة للموفنج 50 هل عملت له ازاحه 25 والا لا لان شكله مش باين وثالثا احنا بنشتغل على ميتا التريد وده مهم لتوافق الاشارات بيننا  ورابعا فرصه سعيده بمعرفتك ياباشا

 اه يا باشا عملت الازاحه وكله تمام وانا كمان على فكره شغال ع الميتا تريدر برده زيكو   واتشرفت بيك يا عسل وان شاء الله دايما سوا كسبانين يا رب وكل الاخوه الغاليين وتحياتى مره اخرى للاستاذ سمير على تجاوبه الاكثر من رائع وتحياتى  لكل الناس المحترمه معانا   بخصوص الاسم بقى ممكن نقول  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذي  سمير 
> مامعنى شمعة انعكاسية؟

  

> معلش بجاوب بدل أستاذ سمير
> يقضل قراءة موضوع الشموع اليابانية 
> للأستاذ وليد الحلو

 موضوع وليد الحلو فعلا ان شاء الله يفيدك وفيه انواع الشموع الانعكاسية

----------


## سمير صيام

> اه يا باشا عملت الازاحه وكله تمام وانا كمان على فكره شغال ع الميتا تريدر برده زيكو   واتشرفت بيك يا عسل وان شاء الله دايما سوا كسبانين يا رب وكل الاخوه الغاليين وتحياتى مره اخرى للاستاذ سمير على تجاوبه الاكثر من رائع وتحياتى  لكل الناس المحترمه معانا   بخصوص الاسم بقى ممكن نقول

 تسلم ياغالى
بالنسبة للميتار احنا بنستخدم ال تريد فهو افضلهم 
ايه موضوع الاسم ده تقصد اسمك

----------


## عبدالجبار

اليوم فاتتني فرصه على الحقيقي عند اعاده الاختبار للموفنج لاني ترددت بسبب اخبار الامس ونهاية الاسبوع وخيرها بغيرها ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> اليوم فاتتني فرصه على الحقيقي عند اعاده الاختبار للموفنج لاني ترددت بسبب اخبار الامس ونهاية الاسبوع وخيرها بغيرها ان شاء الله

 
اللى يغيط برضه انه كان فى دايفرجنس سلبى على الساعة واضح وبرضه مدخلتش لتوقعات ان الصعود هو القائم حاليا عموما مافيش نصيب فيها

----------


## Misho Elmasri

> تسلم ياغالى  بالنسبة للميتار احنا بنستخدم ال تريد فهو افضلهم  ايه موضوع الاسم ده تقصد اسمك

 اه انا لاحظت اختلاف شويه بين البرنامجين برده  وجارى البحث على لينك لال تريد الوقتى   وبخصوص الاسم يا باشا اه انا بكلم على اسمى wanna lose  :Doh:

----------


## سمير صيام

> اه انا لاحظت اختلاف شويه بين البرنامجين برده  وجارى البحث على لينك لال تريد الوقتى   وبخصوص الاسم يا باشا اه انا بكلم على اسمى wanna lose

 لينك ال تريد AL Trade Inc. - Forex Trading | Forex Mini Accounts | Forex Trading Platform | Forex Quotes and Resources:  بالنسبة لاسمك لو عايز تغيره ابعت لايميل المنتدى بطلبك والاسماء المقترحة

----------


## ابو حسن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ما شاء الله على الطريقه..والله انا من زمان شايف الموضوع ده..ومن اسبوعين  كمان الاخ عبد الجبار.. قال موضوع سهل جداً وقوي..ومن مين من الحاج سمير :Good:  
انا ابتديت اقرأ الموضوع من اوله..وصلت لصفحه 30 تقريباً.....شفت الموضوع بيتطور..اجيت للاخر...
لقيت الموضوع تقريباً رجع مثل البدايه.. 
انا ناوي اتابع معكم بشكل مكثف لعي اكون وجدت ضالتي..واعتمد عليها اعتماد كلي والتوك بيها وبس ان شاء الله.. 
عندي تسؤلات..
1. ازواج الين(المجنون واليورو ين) ema 50..shift 25? تمام؟
2. باوند دولار 55 بدون ازاحه؟
3. الrsi 14. ومستوى 50.للجميع ؟ تمام؟ 
انا لاحظت باخر المشاركات..انه دخل موضوع الشموع الانعكاسيه...والترندات...يعني الموفينغ اصبح عامل مساعد فقط....
والدخول بمجرد الكسر ...ولا اعادة اختبار الموفينغ.
ده اسئله اوليه...حراقب الشارتات..ولي عوده بكمان اسئله
وبارك الله فيك يا حاج على تعبك ومجهودك :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> ما شاء الله على الطريقه..والله انا من زمان شايف الموضوع ده..ومن اسبوعين  كمان الاخ عبد الجبار.. قال موضوع سهل جداً وقوي..ومن مين من الحاج سمير 
> انا ابتديت اقرأ الموضوع من اوله..وصلت لصفحه 30 تقريباً.....شفت الموضوع بيتطور..اجيت للاخر...
> لقيت الموضوع تقريباً رجع مثل البدايه.. 
> انا ناوي اتابع معكم بشكل مكثف لعي اكون وجدت ضالتي..واعتمد عليها اعتماد كلي والتوك بيها وبس ان شاء الله.. 
> عندي تسؤلات..
> 1. ازواج الين(المجنون واليورو ين) ema 50..shift 25? تمام؟  تمام 
> 2. باوند دولار 55 بدون ازاحه؟  تمام 
> 3. الrsi 14. ومستوى 50.للجميع ؟ تمام؟ تمام  
> ...

 اهلا بيك ابو حسن باشا
شوف الطريقة على اخر تعديلاتها فى الصفحة الاولى وفى اول الموضوع كان هناك تجارب للمجنون قبل اعتماد موفنج 50 له فلا داعى قراءة كل الموضوع كل ماتريده فى اول صفحة ان شاء الله
وانا اتحدبت بالطريقة للى بيقول انه هناك خسارة فالطريقة الحمد الله اجمالا رابحة حتى لو كان ربح عادى افضل من الخسارة 
المهم بالنسبة لاسئلتك تم الاجابة اعلاه

----------


## Misho Elmasri

> لينك ال تريد AL Trade Inc. - Forex Trading | Forex Mini Accounts | Forex Trading Platform | Forex Quotes and Resources:   بالنسبة لاسمك لو عايز تغيره ابعت لايميل المنتدى بطلبك والاسماء المقترحة

 الف شكر يا باشا على اللينك ومش عارفين نودى جمايلك فين   وبخصوص الاسم انا بقول نخليه كدا يعنى كنوع من تحدى الخساره  :Teeth Smile:  بما ان موضوعنا هنا لتحدى الخساره كمان  :Teeth Smile:   مليون كلمه شكر لا توفيك حقك يا غالى  استفسار   المقصود ب ema هوه ان ma method تبقى exponential   زى الصوره كدا

----------


## سمير صيام

> الف شكر يا باشا على اللينك ومش عارفين نودى جمايلك فين   وبخصوص الاسم انا بقول نخليه كدا يعنى كنوع من تحدى الخساره  بما ان موضوعنا هنا لتحدى الخساره كمان   مليون كلمه شكر لا توفيك حقك يا غالى  استفسار   المقصود ب ema هوه ان ma method تبقى exponential   زى الصوره كدا

 مضبوط ياغالى

----------


## ابو حسن

> اهلا بيك ابو حسن باشا
> شوف الطريقة على اخر تعديلاتها فى الصفحة الاولى وفى اول الموضوع كان هناك تجارب للمجنون قبل اعتماد موفنج 50 له فلا داعى قراءة كل الموضوع كل ماتريده فى اول صفحة ان شاء الله  وانا اتحدبت بالطريقة للى بيقول انه هناك خسارة فالطريقة الحمد الله اجمالا رابحة حتى لو كان ربح عادى افضل من الخسارة لتاكيد فهمي ان كان صحيح, يعني تقصد انه ارباحها مش كبيره.
> بس هي رابحه بالمجمل النهائي. وانت يعني ما بتشتغل عليها.
> فقط لتري ان امكانية الربح سهله.  
> المهم بالنسبة لاسئلتك تم الاجابة اعلاه

 بارك الله فيك...وحلوه ابو حسن باشا  :Teeth Smile: 
في سؤال بالاقتباس طيب من خبرتك ايه احسن الفريمات.الاربع والا الساعه؟  ولو ممكن تكتيك الاهداف والستوب لكل زوج (باونددولار  المجنون   يوروين)... وهو نفس التكتيك للاربع وللساعه. في كده معدل تقريبي لمجمل النقاط.  لاني عاوز التزم 100%. باذن الله سامحني مغلبك معايا الله يبارك فيك

----------


## سمير صيام

> بارك الله فيك...وحلوه ابو حسن باشا 
> في سؤال بالاقتباس طيب من خبرتك ايه احسن الفريمات.الاربع والا الساعه؟  الباوند 4 ساعات ممكن تشتغل الساعة لكن يكون متوافق مع كسر ترند او مستوى 38 او 61 فايبو  
> الباوند ين واليورو ين ساعة كويسين
> باوند ين 4 ساعات  ولو ممكن تكتيك الاهداف والستوب لكل زوج (باونددولار  المجنون   يوروين)... وهو نفس التكتيك للاربع وللساعه. في كده معدل تقريبي لمجمل النقاط. الباوند دولار 180 مع ترحيل الاستوب كل 60 نقطة المجنون مفتوح وترحيل الاستوب كل 100 نقطة واليورو ين كل 60-70 نقطة لانه اقل سرعة من المجنون لاني عاوز التزم 100%. باذن الله سامحني مغلبك معايا الله يبارك فيك

 تم ياغالى اعلاه

----------


## ابو حسن

> تم ياغالى اعلاه

 بارك الله فيك 
بالنسبه للrsi..انا شفت كم فرصه منعتني من الدخول بس جابت الهدف وبقوه..
وانا شفت باول الموضوع انه بخلال فتره كبيره فلترك فقط فرصتين خاطئات...فهل تنصح بالاستغناء عنه؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> بارك الله فيك 
> بالنسبه للrsi..انا شفت كم فرصه منعتني من الدخول بس جابت الهدف وبقوه..
> وانا شفت باول الموضوع انه بخلال فتره كبيره فلترك فقط فرصتين خاطئات...فهل تنصح بالاستغناء عنه؟

 ترجع الى رؤيتك الشخصية لو رايت ماله داعى فلا تنتظر اشارته 
فانا ممكن اتغاضى عن اشارته لودخلت فرصة على الموفنج لكن بكون شايف السوق فنيا فدى تعوضنى عن وجود الار اس اى

----------


## Misho Elmasri

هى الناس نايمه ولا ايه ؟؟؟

----------


## ريتشارد

لأ يا غالي انا كنت شايفها و دخلت بيها
انشالله يكونوا الشباب شافوها كمان

----------


## Epic

تابعوا الباوند دولار بعتقد فرصته اقتربت

----------


## Misho Elmasri

> تابعوا الباوند دولار بعتقد فرصته اقتربت

 كدا مكتمله متهيالى

----------


## Epic

> كدا مكتمله متهيالى

 هو الار اس اى لسه على الـ50 ننتظر اختراقه لاسفل

----------


## Epic

مستويات الار اس اى فى معظم الفريمات تنبأ بهبوط  
انا توكلت على الله ودخلت الان

----------


## Misho Elmasri

> مستويات الار اس اى فى معظم الفريمات تنبأ بهبوط   انا توكلت على الله ودخلت الان

 بالتوفيق ان شاء الله يا غالى   انا 50 بيب حتى الان وتم تقديم الاستوب لنقطه الدخول وان شاء الله الى باقى الاهداف  ( فينك اخى عبد الجبار مش باين ) :016:

----------


## عبدالجبار

:Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:   موجود اخي الحبيب ولكن مش قادر اركز مش عارف ليه

----------


## ريتشارد

صفقة جميلة على اليورو ين
أرتداد من خط الموفنج
مع ضرب ذيل شمعة الاربع ساعات لخط الموفنج و الارتداد منها
بأنتظار رأي الأخوة

----------


## Misho Elmasri

> صفقة جميلة على اليورو ين
> أرتداد من خط الموفنج
> مع ضرب ذيل شمعة الاربع ساعات لخط الموفنج و الارتداد منها
> بأنتظار رأي الأخوة

 متهيالى rsi ما يشجعش كدا انا منتظر الكسر لاسفل عموما

----------


## Misho Elmasri

> موجود اخي الحبيب ولكن مش قادر اركز مش عارف ليه

 ليه بس كدا يا باشا خير يارب   كان فى صفقه والله كان نفسى تشاركنا فيها انا والاخ رويال وكان فيها خير كتير   ان شاء الله لو فى مشاكل تنحل وتابع معانا افضل الفتره الجايه وبالتوفيق يارب

----------


## عبدالجبار

> ليه بس كدا يا باشا خير يارب   كان فى صفقه والله كان نفسى تشاركنا فيها انا والاخ رويال وكان فيها خير كتير   ان شاء الله لو فى مشاكل تنحل وتابع معانا افضل الفتره الجايه وبالتوفيق يارب

 ان شاء الله ساعيد ترتيب صفوفي والملم شتات جنودي وراجع تاني  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ريتشارد

أخي الكريم سمير  أو أحد الأخوة الأفاضل
هل يوجد أحد جرب الطريقة على الأسبوعي أو على الشهري
يوجد فرصة على اليورو ين
الأسبوعي
أذا أحد جرب صفقات سوينجية بهذه الطريقة

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي الكريم سمير  أو أحد الأخوة الأفاضل
> هل يوجد أحد جرب الطريقة على الأسبوعي أو على الشهري
> يوجد فرصة على اليورو ين
> الأسبوعي
> أذا أحد جرب صفقات سوينجية بهذه الطريقة

 
لم اجرب على فريمات اعلى من الاربع ساعات ممكن تجرب ديمو ونشوف النتائج

----------


## المحب للرسول

متابع معكم ان شاء الله
و اشكر استاذ سمير على الطريقة البسيطة دى
و راح اطبق من اليوم باذن الله
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## المحب للرسول

استاذ سمير
ينفع استخدم الطريقة على الدولار ين 
انا على العموم مرفق المؤشر و لدى استفسار
لو تم كسر الموفنج بالشمعة الحالية لاسفل و توافق الارساي هبوطا تحت ال 50
ادخل بيع و لا استنى التاكيد بافتتاح شمعة جديدة

----------


## سمير صيام

> متابع معكم ان شاء الله
> و اشكر استاذ سمير على الطريقة البسيطة دى
> و راح اطبق من اليوم باذن الله
> بالتوفيق للجميع

  

> استاذ سمير
> ينفع استخدم الطريقة على الدولار ين 
> انا على العموم مرفق المؤشر و لدى استفسار
> لو تم كسر الموفنج بالشمعة الحالية لاسفل و توافق الارساي هبوطا تحت ال 50
> ادخل بيع و لا استنى التاكيد بافتتاح شمعة جديدة

 اهلا بيك فى المتابعة معانا بالنسبة للموفنج بنستخدمه يورو ين وباوند ين افضل واسرع رايى الشخصى ركز معاهم

----------


## المحب للرسول

> اهلا بيك فى المتابعة معانا بالنسبة للموفنج بنستخدمه يورو ين وباوند ين افضل واسرع رايى الشخصى ركز معاهم

 علم و ينفذ يا غالى :Eh S(7):  :Good:

----------


## Dragon

السلام عليكم ...
استاذنا الفاضل سمير ... هل الطريقه باقيه كما هيه منذ البداية في الموضوع ام ان هناك اي تعديل عليها ... خصوصا اني ارى بعض الإخوه يستعملون مؤشر RSI  ويدخلون الصفقات بناء على إختارقة لمستوى الخمسين ... 
لو تم الإعتماد بشكل رسمي للمؤشر فما هي الإعدادات له ... 
اسف اخي للإطاله ولكن قراءة اكثر من 180 صفحه اي حوالي 2800 مشاركه ليس بالامر السهر .... ارجو الإفاده ولكم جزيل الشكر ...  
اخوكم ابو احمد

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ...
> استاذنا الفاضل سمير ... هل الطريقه باقيه كما هيه منذ البداية في الموضوع ام ان هناك اي تعديل عليها ... خصوصا اني ارى بعض الإخوه يستعملون مؤشر RSI  ويدخلون الصفقات بناء على إختارقة لمستوى الخمسين ... 
> لو تم الإعتماد بشكل رسمي للمؤشر فما هي الإعدادات له ... 
> اسف اخي للإطاله ولكن قراءة اكثر من 180 صفحه اي حوالي 2800 مشاركه ليس بالامر السهر .... ارجو الإفاده ولكم جزيل الشكر ...  
> اخوكم ابو احمد

 وعليكم السلام
الطريقة كما الصفحة الاولى ان شاء الله وفيها rsi  ايضا

----------


## عبدالجبار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله في انتظار اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات للمجنون والدخول شراء بعد اعادة الاختبار لان شمعة الاختراق باين عليها نخله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله

----------


## ريتشارد

أخي عبد الجبار أنتبه للأرتداد
ليس ألا للتذكير فقط
أنا عن نفسي سأنتظر الأرتداد أفضل ان تذهب علي صفقة على أن أضع ستوب كبير و يقلب السعر ضد الصفقة

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله في انتظار اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات للمجنون والدخول شراء بعد اعادة الاختبار لان شمعة الاختراق باين عليها نخله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله

 وعليكم السلام
ان شاء الله ندخل بعد اغلاقها وبعد بعض التصحيح لانه النخلة ليموزين هههههههه
عموما لسه ساعتين وده مجنون ممكن جدا تلاقيه نزل قبل اغلاق الشمعة

----------


## mad_amer

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله   في انتظار اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات للمجنون والدخول شراء بعد اعادة الاختبار لان شمعة الاختراق باين عليها نخله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله

 ماهو الموفنج المستخدم وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي عبد الجبار أنتبه للأرتداد
> ليس ألا للتذكير فقط
> أنا عن نفسي سأنتظر الأرتداد أفضل ان تذهب علي صفقة على أن أضع ستوب كبير و يقلب السعر ضد الصفقة

 كلام مضبوط وده اللى بنعمله فى هذه الحالة

----------


## سمير صيام

> ماهو الموفنج المستخدم وشكرا

 ema 50 shift 25

----------


## mad_amer

> ema 50 shift 25

 شكرا لك استاذ سمير واذا أمكن تديني اعدادات الموفنج لكل زوج على حدة وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا لك استاذ سمير واذا أمكن تديني اعدادات الموفنج لكل زوج على حدة وشكرا

 اخى الكريم راجع اول مشاركة هتلاقى فيها كل المطلوب ان شاء الله

----------


## ريتشارد

فرصة عللى الباوند دولار أربع ساعات أيضا

----------


## سمير صيام

> فرصة عللى الباوند دولار أربع ساعات أيضا

 لاتنسى الترند الهابط على الاربع ساعات والدايلى ننتظر كسره افضل

----------


## ريتشارد

هذا هو التظافر اللذي ينقذك أذا نسيت شيئا
شكرا على التذكير

----------


## Epic

الباوند دولار والباوند ين تحت المتابعه ... ترقبوا الاغلاق

----------


## a_gamal

أعتذر لهذه المداخلة  :Eh S(7): 
أنا قرأت في الصفحات الأولى من الموضوع
هل طريقة موفنج 55 تصلح لأزواج أخرى غير الباوند دولار و الباوند ين و اليورو ين
ولو تصلح فهل نفس الاعدادات هي هي لبقية الأزواج
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> أعتذر لهذه المداخلة 
> أنا قرأت في الصفحات الأولى من الموضوع
> هل طريقة موفنج 55 تصلح لأزواج أخرى غير الباوند دولار و الباوند ين و اليورو ين
> ولو تصلح فهل نفس الاعدادات هي هي لبقية الأزواج
> وجزاكم الله خيرا

 مافيش اعتذار ولاحاجة
الموفنج 55 يصلح لجميع العملات لكن الباوند دولار اكتر احترماه له ولذلك بنركز عليه 
والباوند ين واليورو ين موفنج 50 بازاحة 25 وليس موفنج 55

----------


## سمير صيام

> الباوند دولار والباوند ين تحت المتابعه ... ترقبوا الاغلاق

  مترقبين   :Loly:

----------


## a_gamal

> مافيش اعتذار ولاحاجة  الموفنج 55 يصلح لجميع العملات لكن الباوند دولار اكتر احترماه له ولذلك بنركز عليه  والباوند ين واليورو ين موفنج 50 بازاحة 25 وليس موفنج 55

 ألف شكر ياباشا مش عارفين نودي جمايلك ده كلها فين    :A110:

----------


## Epic

الباوند دولار اكتملت والحمد لله وتم الدخول 
فين الشباب  :Drive1:

----------


## سمير صيام

> الباوند دولار اكتملت والحمد لله وتم الدخول 
> فين الشباب

 قلنا الباوند ننتظر كسر الترند

----------


## Epic

الباوند ين بانتظار الاغلاق فوق الموفينج ولو كسر الترند اليومى هنشوف مستويات شماليه جديده ان شاء الله

----------


## ريتشارد

الشباب ناطرين مثلما قال الأخ سمير أختراق خط الترند

----------


## Epic

> قلنا الباوند ننتظر كسر الترند

  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## سمير صيام

> الباوند ين بانتظار الاغلاق فوق الموفينج ولو كسر الترند اليومى هنشوف مستويات شماليه جديده ان شاء الله

 الباوند ين دخول حسب الطريقة ان شاء الله

----------


## ريتشارد

فنحت صفقة  على اليورو دولار و لم أنتظر الأرتداد كثيرا أنتظرت 8 دائق فقط و هذا غلطي
أنتظار الأرتداد يكون من 20 ألى 30 دقيقة لنعرف أن السعر سيكمل بنفس الطريق أم سيعود
و الأن عملت هيدج عليها لأرى كيف سأخرج من هذه الورطة
أذا كان أحد لديه رأي فليفيدنا

----------


## سمير صيام

> فنحت صفقة  على اليورو دولار و لم أنتظر الأرتداد كثيرا أنتظرت 8 دائق فقط و هذا غلطي
> أنتظار الأرتداد يكون من 20 ألى 30 دقيقة لنعرف أن السعر سيكمل بنفس الطريق أم سيعود
> و الأن عملت هيدج عليها لأرى كيف سأخرج من هذه الورطة
> أذا كان أحد لديه رأي فليفيدنا

 بلاش الهيدج متعب نفسيا
عموما اليورو المفترض وجهته شمالية وغالبا هيكمل لفوق شوية

----------


## ريتشارد

يعني رأيك أغلق البيع و أشترى عقد تاني للتعويض
خطرت ببالي نفس الفكرة بس عم انتظر أفتتاح الشمعة التانية ممكن تزبط

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعني رأيك أغلق البيع و أشترى عقد تاني للتعويض
> خطرت ببالي نفس الفكرة بس عم انتظر أفتتاح الشمعة التانية ممكن تزبط

 لا حاليا انتظر لان وضع اليورو مش عاجبنى

----------


## ريتشارد

و الله ما أنتظرت و عوضت الحمدالله

----------


## سمير صيام

> و الله ما أنتظرت و عوضت الحمدالله

 الحمد الله

----------


## Epic

الحمد لله حققت اكثر من 50 نقطه فى الباوند دولار 
الكسر والاغلاق اقترب 
بس عموما انا سأدخل مره اخرى من الكسر بانتظار رأيك استاذنا

----------


## ابن المدينة

السلام عليكم  عملت باك تيست لموفينج 50 بإزاحة 25 على زوج اليورو ين بالشروط التالية  اليورو ين   الاستوب 70 نقطة ومتحرك 70 والهدف مفتوح  وكانت النتائج كما يلي :  شهر يناير   صافي الربح 710   شهر فبراير   صافي الربح 450   شهر مارس  صافي الربح 415   ما مضى من شهر ابريل الحالي  570 نقطة  وهذا تقريباً خلال 15 اسبوع  بمجموع 2145 نقطة  بمعدل اسبوعي قدره 143 نقطة   وبمعدل يومي 28 نقطة  وهذه نتائج ممتازة جداً لمن يتقن فن إدارة رأس المال   ملاحظة مهمة : في هذا الباك تيست تم تجاهل مؤشر الار اس اي تماماً  :Big Grin:   وقريباً إن شاء الله ساضع نتائج حبيب الشعب المجنون

----------


## Epic

الحمد لله صفقه الباوند دولار حققت معى اكثر من 150 من شمعة الاختراق حتى كسر الترند 
الباوند ين ما زالت بها الكثير خصوصا بعد كسر الترند  
صفقات لا بأس بها والحمد لله ومبروك لمن دخل  
ملحوظه:سأركز عملى على الباوند والمجنون لاننى لا اريد ان اشتت نفسى مع اكثر من زوجين وقمت بتجربتهما منذ تطبيق الطريقه والحمد لله تمام .. طبعا كل واحد وما يريده

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  عملت باك تيست لموفينج 50 بإزاحة 25 على زوج اليورو ين بالشروط التالية  اليورو ين   الاستوب 70 نقطة ومتحرك 70 والهدف مفتوح  وكانت النتائج كما يلي :  شهر يناير   صافي الربح 710   شهر فبراير   صافي الربح 450   شهر مارس  صافي الربح 415   ما مضى من شهر ابريل الحالي  570 نقطة  وهذا تقريباً خلال 15 اسبوع  بمجموع 2145 نقطة  بمعدل اسبوعي قدره 143 نقطة   وبمعدل يومي 28 نقطة  وهذه نتائج ممتازة جداً لمن يتقن فن إدارة رأس المال   ملاحظة مهمة : في هذا الباك تيست تم تجاهل مؤشر الار اس اي تماماً   وقريباً إن شاء الله ساضع نتائج حبيب الشعب المجنون

 بارك الله فيك يا ابو عتريس 
واتمنى من الاخوة الاهتمام بالطريقة

----------


## ريتشارد

مهتمين و الله أخ سمير الحمدالله من  أمس حتى اليوم محققة الطريقة أكثر من 500 نقطة من ثلاث صفقات
الأهتمام كبير و لكن لعل كثير من الناس متابعة بصمت

----------


## سمير صيام

> مهتمين و الله أخ سمير الحمدالله من  أمس حتى اليوم محققة الطريقة أكثر من 500 نقطة من ثلاث صفقات
> الأهتمام كبير و لكن لعل كثير من الناس متابعة بصمت

 احنا بقى عايزين اللى متابعين بصمت يفيدوا اخوانهم بالعلن وليه الصمت 
انا استغرب انه واحد يدخل المنتدى ولما يستقر على طريقة يترك اخوانه ولا يفيدهم  
ومبروك عليك الارباح ياغالى

----------


## ريتشارد

تسلم يا قلب
بس معليش مش كل الناس بتريد تفيد أخوانها في كتير ناس بتعمل متل ما يقول المتل
أنا ومن بعدي الطوفان
بس مش مفكرين أنو الطوفان أول ما بياخذ بياخذ هذول الناس

----------


## سمير صيام

> تسلم يا قلب
> بس معليش مش كل الناس بتريد تفيد أخوانها في كتير ناس بتعمل متل ما يقول المتل
> أنا ومن بعدي الطوفان
> بس مش مفكرين أنو الطوفان أول ما بياخذ بياخذ هذول الناس

 ان شاء الله من الاسبوع القادم نحاول الاهتمام اكتر بوضع الفرص لليورو ين والباوند ين عشان المتابعة

----------


## ريتشارد

سأحاول أن أكون من المشاركين بالفترة الأوروبية

----------


## :: إبراهيم ::

> السلام عليكم  عملت باك تيست لموفينج 50 بإزاحة 25 على زوج اليورو ين بالشروط التالية  اليورو ين  الاستوب 70 نقطة ومتحرك 70 والهدف مفتوح  وكانت النتائج كما يلي :  شهر يناير   صافي الربح 710   شهر فبراير   صافي الربح 450   شهر مارس  صافي الربح 415   ما مضى من شهر ابريل الحالي  570 نقطة  وهذا تقريباً خلال 15 اسبوع  بمجموع 2145 نقطة  بمعدل اسبوعي قدره 143 نقطة   وبمعدل يومي 28 نقطة  وهذه نتائج ممتازة جداً لمن يتقن فن إدارة رأس المال

   بارك الله فيك ... ومعروف ان الموفنج يمثل ترند متحرك .  كم كان الفريم ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> بارك الله فيك ... ومعروف ان الموفنج يمثل ترند متحرك .  كم كان الفريم ؟؟

 فريم الساعة

----------


## medhat 2007

> السلام عليكم  عملت باك تيست لموفينج 50 بإزاحة 25 على زوج اليورو ين بالشروط التالية  اليورو ين  الاستوب 70 نقطة ومتحرك 70 والهدف مفتوح  وكانت النتائج كما يلي :  شهر يناير   صافي الربح 710   شهر فبراير   صافي الربح 450   شهر مارس  صافي الربح 415   ما مضى من شهر ابريل الحالي  570 نقطة  وهذا تقريباً خلال 15 اسبوع  بمجموع 2145 نقطة  بمعدل اسبوعي قدره 143 نقطة   وبمعدل يومي 28 نقطة  وهذه نتائج ممتازة جداً لمن يتقن فن إدارة رأس المال   ملاحظة مهمة : في هذا الباك تيست تم تجاهل مؤشر الار اس اي تماماً    وقريباً إن شاء الله ساضع نتائج حبيب الشعب المجنون

 السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته تسلم ايديك على هذا المجهود الرائع و سوف اكون من المتابعين باذن الله من الاسبوع القادم . و لكن بما ان العمل على فريم الساعة فاعتقد لابد من مراعاة امرين ارجو من الاخوة المتابعين للطريقة ابداء رايهم فيهم  اولا : لابد من الاهتمام بمؤشر الار اس اى لانه فلتر مهم جدا فى اوقات التذبذب . ثانيا : العمل فى الفترة الاوربية فقط تجنبا للاشارات الخاطئة . بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته تسلم ايديك على هذا المجهود الرائع و سوف اكون من المتابعين باذن الله من الاسبوع القادم . و لكن بما ان العمل على فريم الساعة فاعتقد لابد من مراعاة امرين ارجو من الاخوة المتابعين للطريقة ابداء رايهم فيهم  اولا : لابد من الاهتمام بمؤشر الار اس اى لانه فلتر مهم جدا فى اوقات التذبذب . ثانيا : العمل فى الفترة الاوربية فقط تجنبا للاشارات الخاطئة . بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الاشارات الخاطئة التى تقصد التى يضرب فيها الاستوب فهذا حال جميع الطرق ونتقبله بصدر رحب 
اما الار اس اى مع موفنج 50 فهو مهم لكن احيانا كثيرة لايؤثر على الصفقة 
يعنى دوره ثانوى جدا  
ولا اتفق معك فى الدخول فى الفترة الاوربية فقط

----------


## Misho Elmasri

> احنا بقى عايزين اللى متابعين بصمت يفيدوا اخوانهم بالعلن وليه الصمت   انا استغرب انه واحد يدخل المنتدى ولما يستقر على طريقة يترك اخوانه ولا يفيدهم   ومبروك عليك الارباح ياغالى

 معاك يا باشا والله  ومتابع  بس اسف يعنى من فتره للتانيه بتاخر وكدا عشان انا بتابع الطريقه هنا و بطبقها على حساب ديمو و مهتم فى نفس الوقت بالنماذج وكمان بطبقها على الديمو وبتعلم وبدرس باقى ادوات التحليل الفنى فى نفس الوقت يعنى مش بس مهتم بالمتاجره لانى فى مرحله الدراسه   لكن عموما معاكوا ان شاء الله دايما والاسبوع الجاى المتابعه تبقى اكبر   وبالتوفيق للجميع باذن الله ومبروك المكاسب لكل الاخوه ومشكور مره تانيه وتالته ورابعه ع الطريقه يا استاذ سمير يا معلم  :015:

----------


## hadder

اخواني هل نختار اعدادات الموفنك افرج على الاوبن او الكلوزد او الوسط وشكرا

----------


## حسين الصائغ

مشكور اخونا سمير على طريقتك البسيطة هذه انا من المتابعين لكن غير المستمرين وارجو بما انك حتعب نفسك معانا وبعض الأخوة الطيبين ايضا عن طريق متابعة اكثر جدية لبعض الأزواج عبر هذه الطريقة الجميلة كي يستفاد منها الأعضاء الصامتين ان نتمكن من ألأستفادة وان شاء الله يثمر تعبكم خير للبقية وحسنات لكم ومن الله التوفيق

----------


## medhat 2007

> اخواني هل نختار اعدادات الموفنك افرج على الاوبن او الكلوزد او الوسط وشكرا

 close

----------


## سمير صيام

> معاك يا باشا والله  ومتابع  بس اسف يعنى من فتره للتانيه بتاخر وكدا عشان انا بتابع الطريقه هنا و بطبقها على حساب ديمو و مهتم فى نفس الوقت بالنماذج وكمان بطبقها على الديمو وبتعلم وبدرس باقى ادوات التحليل الفنى فى نفس الوقت يعنى مش بس مهتم بالمتاجره لانى فى مرحله الدراسه   لكن عموما معاكوا ان شاء الله دايما والاسبوع الجاى المتابعه تبقى اكبر   وبالتوفيق للجميع باذن الله ومبروك المكاسب لكل الاخوه ومشكور مره تانيه وتالته ورابعه ع الطريقه يا استاذ سمير يا معلم

 ان شاء الله منتظرين متابعتك ياغالى

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشكور اخونا سمير على طريقتك البسيطة هذه انا من المتابعين لكن غير المستمرين وارجو بما انك حتعب نفسك معانا وبعض الأخوة الطيبين ايضا عن طريق متابعة اكثر جدية لبعض الأزواج عبر هذه الطريقة الجميلة كي يستفاد منها الأعضاء الصامتين ان نتمكن من ألأستفادة وان شاء الله يثمر تعبكم خير للبقية وحسنات لكم ومن الله التوفيق

 ان شاءا لله تبقى مستمر معانا ومنتظرين متابعتك

----------


## Temooo

السلام عليكم
تسجيل حضور ومتابعة فى الطريقة 
شكرا استاذ سمير على الطريقة
ليا سؤال ومعلش استحملونى 
هل فى تجديد للطريقة المعروضة فى اول صفحة ولا هى نفسها
وهل مطلووب منى اقرا كل الصفحات السابقة ولا الهدف هو الموجود بالصفحة الأولى 
شكرا ليكم مقدما وجزاكم اللـه كل خير وجعلة بميزان حسناتكم ان شاء اللـه

----------


## عبدالجبار

> السلام عليكم
> تسجيل حضور ومتابعة فى الطريقة 
> شكرا استاذ سمير على الطريقة
> ليا سؤال ومعلش استحملونى 
> هل فى تجديد للطريقة المعروضة فى اول صفحة ولا هى نفسها
> وهل مطلووب منى اقرا كل الصفحات السابقة ولا الهدف هو الموجود بالصفحة الأولى 
> شكرا ليكم مقدما وجزاكم اللـه كل خير وجعلة بميزان حسناتكم ان شاء اللـه

  جميع المطلوب بالصفحة الاولى ومايحتاج تقرأ الصفحات السابقه  سبقتك يابو عبدالرحمن :Big Grin:

----------


## سمير صيام

> جميع المطلوب بالصفحة الاولى ومايحتاج تقرأ الصفحات السابقه  سبقتك يابو عبدالرحمن

  :015:

----------


## Temooo

شكرا للأجابة
معلش فى سؤال
فى حالة الكسر للموفينج55 هل لازم ننتظر قفل شمعة فوق او تحت الموفينج ولا اول مايحصل اختراق وتشبع فوق او تحت نشترى او نبيع
معنى كلامى هل لازم ننتظر قفل شمعة فوق او تحت الموفينج فى حالة البيع او الشراء ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا للأجابة
> معلش فى سؤال
> فى حالة الكسر للموفينج55 هل لازم ننتظر قفل شمعة فوق او تحت الموفينج ولا اول مايحصل اختراق وتشبع فوق او تحت نشترى او نبيع
> معنى كلامى هل لازم ننتظر قفل شمعة فوق او تحت الموفينج فى حالة البيع او الشراء ؟

 فى كل الاحوال تنتظر اغلاق الشمعة

----------


## ريتشارد

فرصة على الدولار فرنك مع بداية الأسبوع

----------


## عبدالجبار

> فرصة على الدولار فرنك مع بداية الأسبوع

   اخ ريتش هل تمت اضافه هذا الزوج ونا مش واخد بالي :016:

----------


## ريتشارد

لأ أخي الكريم يوجد بعض الأزواج تحت التجربة لمعرفة أذا ماكنت الطريقة تنفع معهم أو لأ
تستطيع أفادتنا أنت كذلك بمراقبة زوج أو زوجين أضافية لمعرفة التوافق
همسة 
جميع الفرص اللتي ستعرض من طرفي لا تعتمد على الحقيقي 
ديمو فقط أكرر ديمو فقط 
و على مسؤلية المتاجر أذا كان حساب حقيقي

----------


## Misho Elmasri

فرصه على الباوند دولار   اختراق الموفنج 55 لاسفل مع موافقة rsi   لكن هل هناك خوف من اعادة اختبار الترند المكسور ومعاودة الصعود  :016: ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> فرصه على الباوند دولار   اختراق الموفنج 55 لاسفل مع موافقة rsi   لكن هل هناك خوف من اعادة اختبار الترند المكسور ومعاودة الصعود ؟

 فنيا متفق معاك انه بيختبر الترند لذلك لن نبيع الان وننتظر اما الاغلاق فوق موفنج 55 او النزول عن الترند

----------


## المحب للرسول

فرصة على المجنون
هل انتظر اغلاق الشمعة الحالية؟ام ماذا

----------


## سمير صيام

> فرصة على المجنون
> هل انتظر اغلاق الشمعة الحالية؟ام ماذا

 المجنون لم يكسر الموفنج لاسفل حتى نبيع لكن ممكن نشترى والاستوب سيكون بسيط

----------


## a_gamal

لو سمحتم ممكن اعرف اعدادات الموفنج 55 للباوند دولار والموفنج 50 للباوند ين واليورو ين ، بتكون اسكبوننشال و سيمبل
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## medhat 2007

> لو سمحتم ممكن اعرف اعدادات الموفنج 55 للباوند دولار والموفنج 50 للباوند ين واليورو ين ، بتكون اسكبوننشال و سيمبل
> وجزاكم الله خيرا

 exponential

----------


## a_gamal

> exponential

 مشكوووووووووور باأخي  :Ongue:

----------


## medhat 2007

> مشكوووووووووور باأخي

 انت تأمر

----------


## a_gamal

> اخ ريتش هل تمت اضافه هذا الزوج ونا مش واخد بالي

 هل مازال العمل على الباوند ين والباوند دولار واليورو ين ، ام ان هناك تعديلات 
انا سألت قبل كده  ،  أ/سمير قالي ان الموفنج 55 ينفع لكل الازواج

----------


## medhat 2007

> هل مازال العمل على الباوند ين والباوند دولار واليورو ين ، ام ان هناك تعديلات 
> انا سألت قبل كده ، أ/سمير قالي ان الموفنج 55 ينفع لكل الازواج

 لغاية دلوقتى لسه متمش اعتماد اى ازواج اخرى و لكن فى بعض الاخوة بيقوموا بالتجربة ديمو ( ربنا يوفقهم ان شاء الله ) يعنى زى ما احنا .

----------


## a_gamal

انا دخلت النهارده على اليورو باوند على الحقيقي h4 وطلعت ب 18 نقطة العملة حققت 30 نقطة
مشكور اخي medhat 2007

----------


## medhat 2007

> انا دخلت النهارده على اليورو باوند على الحقيقي h4 وطلعت ب 18 نقطة العملة حققت 30 نقطة
> مشكور اخي medhat 2007

 تمام انا كمان بجرب على اكتر من عملة بس يفضل ديمو لغاية ما نستقر على الاستوب و الاهداف علشان يكون الدخول مرتب . بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## a_gamal

بالتوفيق

----------


## medhat 2007

يعنى انا بجرب على اليورو / دولار فريم الساعة موفنج 55 بهدف اول 50 نقطة و هدف تانى 100 و استوب 50 . بدات من يوم الجمعة اللى فات بس، دخلتين فرصتين يوم الجمعة حققت الهدف الاول و الثانى و اليوم حققت الهدف الاول بس . هكمل شهر ان شاء الله على الديمو و هعرض النتائج لو كانت جيدة بأذن الله .

----------


## medhat 2007



----------


## a_gamal

> يعنى انا بجرب على اليورو / دولار فريم الساعة موفنج 55 بهدف اول 50 نقطة و هدف تانى 100 و استوب 50 . بدات من يوم الجمعة اللى فات بس، دخلتين فرصتين يوم الجمعة حققت الهدف الاول و الثانى و اليوم حققت الهدف الاول بس . هكمل شهر ان شاء الله على الديمو و هعرض النتائج لو كانت جيدة بأذن الله .

 بالتوفيق وان شاء الله نتائج طيبة باذن الله 
ولو محتاج مساعدة في أي عملة تانية ، انا فاضي

----------


## Misho Elmasri

> يعنى انا بجرب على اليورو / دولار فريم الساعة موفنج 55 بهدف اول 50 نقطة و هدف تانى 100 و استوب 50 . بدات من يوم الجمعة اللى فات بس، دخلتين فرصتين يوم الجمعة حققت الهدف الاول و الثانى و اليوم حققت الهدف الاول بس . هكمل شهر ان شاء الله على الديمو و هعرض النتائج لو كانت جيدة بأذن الله .

 تسلم للمجهود يا غالى ربنا يبارك فيك

----------


## a_gamal

هل يتم الدخول في الصفقة حتى لو كان اختراق الموفنج لذيل الشمعة ام لابد ان يكون اختراق الموفنج لجسم الشمعة

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل يتم الدخول في الصفقة حتى لو كان اختراق الموفنج لذيل الشمعة ام لابد ان يكون اختراق الموفنج لجسم الشمعة

 الجسم طبعا

----------


## medhat 2007

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته الاخوة الكرام المهتمين بالطريقة تكملة لما بداته لمتابعة الاستراتيجية على اليورو / دولار فريم الساعة فقد اعطت الطريقة فرصه بيع اليوم و لكنها ضربت الاستوب -50 نقطة و اعطت فرصة شراء حققت الهدف الاول و الهدف الثانى بمجموع +100 نقطة . برجاء من يرى تعديل فى الاهداف او الاستوب ان يدلى برايه حتى نصل الى افضل ما يمكن ان شاء الله . بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## المحب للرسول

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
هل الفرصة دى صحيحة
انا دخلت مع بداية افتتاح الشمعة المشار اليها على الشارت
ولا كنت ادخل اول لما الموفنج يخترق الشمعة اللى قبليها??

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> هل الفرصة دى صحيحة
> انا دخلت مع بداية افتتاح الشمعة المشار اليها على الشارت
> ولا كنت ادخل اول لما الموفنج يخترق الشمعة اللى قبليها??

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الدخول صحيح لكن مع الفريمات الصغيرة محتاجة متابعة اكتر ولذلك انا افضل من الساعة فيما فوق

----------


## mdraw

أستاذ سمير
 طيب اليورو ين على فريم الربع ساعة 
كم نقطة يفضل هدف واستوب 
ولا شو وضعه هالفريم لأني لاحظت فرصة كتير

----------


## a_gamal

> أستاذ سمير
>  طيب اليورو ين على فريم الربع ساعة 
> كم نقطة يفضل هدف واستوب 
> ولا شو وضعه هالفريم لأني لاحظت فرصة كتير

 استاذ سمير كان قال في اول مشاركة ، الفريم 4 ساعات و ساعة ونص ساعة
والمشاركة السابقة لمشاركتك قال انه يفضل الساعة فما فوق

----------


## mdraw

> استاذ سمير كان قال في اول مشاركة ، الفريم 4 ساعات و ساعة ونص ساعة
> والمشاركة السابقة لمشاركتك قال انه يفضل الساعة فما فوق

 مشكور عزيزي
بس سؤالي هل تم الغاء فريم الربع والنصف من الطريقة

----------


## المحب للرسول

> مشكور عزيزي
> بس سؤالي هل تم الغاء فريم الربع والنصف من الطريقة

 متهيالى اللى يقصدة ابو عبد الرحمن
ان فريم الربع ساعة مرهق من حيث المتابعة يعنى عايز واحد قاعدلة :Big Grin: 
انا مثلا اليوم تابعت المجنون على الفريم دا و النتيجة طيبة جدا بس محتاج متابعة عشان تاخد الفرص
 و بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير
>  طيب اليورو ين على فريم الربع ساعة 
> كم نقطة يفضل هدف واستوب 
> ولا شو وضعه هالفريم لأني لاحظت فرصة كتير

 الربع ساعة كويس بس التذبذب يخلى الفرص اللى تضرب استوب اكتر 
وعلى الربع الاهداف ممكن تكون 30-40 نقطة

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير كان قال في اول مشاركة ، الفريم 4 ساعات و ساعة ونص ساعة
> والمشاركة السابقة لمشاركتك قال انه يفضل الساعة فما فوق

 اليورو ين يمشى الربع ساعة لكنى افضل الساعة افضل

----------


## سمير صيام

> متهيالى اللى يقصدة ابو عبد الرحمن
> ان فريم الربع ساعة مرهق من حيث المتابعة يعنى عايز واحد قاعدلة
> انا مثلا اليوم تابعت المجنون على الفريم دا و النتيجة طيبة جدا بس محتاج متابعة عشان تاخد الفرص
>  و بالتوفيق للجميع

 مرهق ومع التذبذب ممكن فرص تضرب استوب اكتر 
وممكن تجربه 5 دقايق كمان بس المشكلة فى وقت التذبذب

----------


## mdraw

> مرهق ومع التذبذب ممكن فرص تضرب استوب اكتر   وممكن تجربه 5 دقايق كمان بس المشكلة فى وقت التذبذب

  
كفيت ووفيت يا أبو عبد الرحمن
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## drmagdy

هل هناك فرصة علي الباوند/دولار لو اغلقت الشمعة اسفل متوسط 55 علي فريم الاربع ساعات فرصة شورت ام هناك اشياء تجعلها فرصة مشكوك فيها ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل هناك فرصة علي الباوند/دولار لو اغلقت الشمعة اسفل متوسط 55 علي فريم الاربع ساعات فرصة شورت ام هناك اشياء تجعلها فرصة مشكوك فيها ؟

 ننتظر الاغلاق وخاصة لو كسر الدعم 1.9800

----------


## a_gamal

هل ممكن يااستاذ سمير ندخل بيع على الباوند دولار فريم 4 ساعات بعد الشمعة الليموزين ده

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل ممكن يااستاذ سمير ندخل بيع على الباوند دولار فريم 4 ساعات بعد الشمعة الليموزين ده

 مافيهاش مشكلة لان الاغلاق هيكون بالقرب من الموفنج

----------


## a_gamal

ممكن ياباشا توضحلي بس يعني ايه الاغلاق هيكون بالقرب من الموفنج
وجزيت خيرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن ياباشا توضحلي بس يعني ايه الاغلاق هيكون بالقرب من الموفنج
> وجزيت خيرا

 
يعنى سعر الاغلاق هيكون قريب من سعر اللى عليه الموفنج 55

----------


## drmagdy

حضرتك بتاخد اغلاق اعلي او اقل شمعة في القمة او القاع كدعم او مقاومة مش ذيلها ,صح؟؟؟ 
اية هيا طريقة حضرتك في معرفة الكسر (اغلاق بس طيب علي اي فريم) ولا اغلاق عدد معين من الشموع تحت المستوي(برضوا علي ااي فريم)

----------


## a_gamal

مشكور ياباشا

----------


## سيف الملوك

> يعنى سعر الاغلاق هيكون قريب من سعر اللى عليه الموفنج 55

 متابعين الكيبل  باقي 9800 تكسر

----------


## سمير صيام

> حضرتك بتاخد اغلاق اعلي او اقل شمعة في القمة او القاع كدعم او مقاومة مش ذيلها ,صح؟؟؟ 
> اية هيا طريقة حضرتك في معرفة الكسر (اغلاق بس طيب علي اي فريم) ولا اغلاق عدد معين من الشموع تحت المستوي(برضوا علي ااي فريم)

 الكسر يتم باغلاق السشمعة على نفس الفريم سواء ساعة او اربع ساعات او دايلى
احترم الاعلاق او الديل فى حالة توافق السعر فى اى منهم مع مستوى فايبوناتشى او ترند او اى دعم او مقاومة اخر

----------


## mdraw

هل هي فرصة صحيحة الآن على الباوند ين على فريم الساعة

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل هي فرصة صحيحة الآن على الباوند ين على فريم الساعة

 نعم ولو عكس نعكس معاه

----------


## mdraw

> نعم ولو عكس نعكس معاه

  
أكرمك الله وبارك لك في مالك وبدنك وأولادك

----------


## medhat 2007

اليورو / ين كسر الموفنج فى شمعة الساعة الحالية ننتظر الاغلاق تحته و ندخل بيع  ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> اليورو / ين كسر الموفنج فى شمعة الساعة الحالية ننتظر الاغلاق تحته و ندخل بيع  ان شاء الله

 ان شاء الله

----------


## medhat 2007

> اليورو / ين كسر الموفنج فى شمعة الساعة الحالية ننتظر الاغلاق تحته و ندخل بيع  ان شاء الله

 اغلق فوق الموفنج . تلغى الفرصة

----------


## medhat 2007

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته متابعة لزوج اليورو / دولار فريم الساعة . اعطى فرصة بيع اليوم حققت الهدف الاول +50 نقطة . اتمنى ان يكون فى اخوة بتابع عملات اخرى  و عندى اقتراح ياريت تقولوا رايكم فيه اننا نفتح موضوع موضوع مستقل للمتابعة على هذه الطريقة و و تطرح فيه الفرص فى وقتها لانى انا مش حابب اطرح الفرصة و قت حدوثها  خوفا ان غير المتابعين للموضوع يفتكروا اننا بندخلها على الحساب الحقيقى و هى لسه تحت التجربة و المتابعة .  اتمنى التفاعل من الاخوة لان الطريقة جيدة و تستحق المتابعة على اكثر من عملة . بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## s_jamal

الاستاذ سمير عندي سؤال اذا ممكن تفيدني وأطمع بعلمك 
مستويات الدعم والمقاومة كيف اعرف ان هذا المستوى قوي وصلب ؟
كيف اعرف ان هذا المستوى سيرتد منه السعر  او سيخترقه؟
واذا ارتد منه السعر مرة  او اكثر كم عدد المرات التي سيرتد منها ثم يخترق ؟
انا اسف جدا ان اكثرت بالاسئلة طمعانيين بما عندكم 
وجزاك الله خيرا وسدد خطاك وييسرك للخير وزادك من فضله؟

----------


## ريتشارد

فرصة على اليورو باوند  فريم الاربع ساعات
هل من متابع

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاستاذ سمير عندي سؤال اذا ممكن تفيدني وأطمع بعلمك 
> مستويات الدعم والمقاومة كيف اعرف ان هذا المستوى قوي وصلب ؟  افضل مستويات الدعم والمقاومة وهى التى تكون قمم وقيعان وكل ما زاد الارتداد من المستوى تزيد قوته  
> كيف اعرف ان هذا المستوى سيرتد منه السعر  او سيخترقه؟  عادة مادام الاتجاه صاعد فسبتم اختراقه المقاومات ولو الاتجاه هابط فسيتم اختراق الدعوم  
> واذا ارتد منه السعر مرة  او اكثر كم عدد المرات التي سيرتد منها ثم يخترق ؟
> انا اسف جدا ان اكثرت بالاسئلة طمعانيين بما عندكم 
> وجزاك الله خيرا وسدد خطاك وييسرك للخير وزادك من فضله؟

 اهلا بيك اى وقت

----------


## سمير صيام

> فرصة على اليورو باوند  فريم الاربع ساعات
> هل من متابع

 خلى بالك منه ده زوج تقيل حبتين

----------


## ريتشارد

ما هنن ألمان  :Angry Smile:     و أنكليز  :Mad Argue: 
معروفين من ذوي الدم البارد  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما هنن ألمان     و أنكليز 
> معروفين من ذوي الدم البارد

 هههههههههه
قولى التجارب اخبارها ايه

----------


## ريتشارد

لسه والله أستاذي
ما صار فيني انة نزل عني فايروس فرمت النظام و صارلي يومين كنت عم ألعب مع النظام لظبط
و هلا بدي شوي لأرجع زبط الوضع

----------


## سمير صيام

> لسه والله أستاذي
> ما صار فيني انة نزل عني فايروس فرمت النظام و صارلي يومين كنت عم ألعب مع النظام لظبط
> و هلا بدي شوي لأرجع زبط الوضع

 ربنا يعينك يارب وان شاء الله تمشى الامور تمام

----------


## a_gamal

لو سمحت ياأستاذنا الموفنج اخترق شمعة النص ساعة للباوند ين صعودا مع الاخبار هل ممكن الدخول منها

----------


## سمير صيام

> لو سمحت ياأستاذنا الموفنج اخترق شمعة النص ساعة للباوند ين صعودا مع الاخبار هل ممكن الدخول منها

 ممكن بس الحركة كانت متذبذبة من امبارح طالع نازل لكن ان شاء الله هو طالع

----------


## a_gamal

انا دخلت والحمد لله لحد دلوقتي هو طالع

----------


## (عدي)

استاذي العزيز ابوعبدالرحمن
لقد اعجبتني هذه الطريقة جدا بعد قراءة الصفحة الاولى وخصوصا على الباوند دولار 
وما اود معرفته هو هل قمت بادخال تعديلات جديدة على الطريقة ؟  ام كما هي في الصفحة الاولى وشكرا 
تقبل ودي واحترامي  :Icon26:

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذي العزيز ابوعبدالرحمن
> لقد اعجبتني هذه الطريقة جدا بعد قراءة الصفحة الاولى وخصوصا على الباوند دولار 
> وما اود معرفته هو هل قمت بادخال تعديلات جديدة على الطريقة ؟  ام كما هي في الصفحة الاولى وشكرا 
> تقبل ودي واحترامي

 اهلا بيك اخى الكريم
هى نفسها الصفحة الاولى ان شاء الله واى تعديل يتم توضيحه فى الصفحة الاولى

----------


## Misho Elmasri

اعزرونى جت متاخره حبتين بس انتوا فاهمين بقى يوم الجمعه وكدا  عموما انا شارى من امبارح واعتقد الاستاذ سمير كمان   متهيالى قطع الموفنج يؤيد الاستمرار فى العمليه والتطلع لاهداف اكبر ...

----------


## سمير صيام

> اعزرونى جت متاخره حبتين بس انتوا فاهمين بقى يوم الجمعه وكدا  عموما انا شارى من امبارح واعتقد الاستاذ سمير كمان   متهيالى قطع الموفنج يؤيد الاستمرار فى العمليه والتطلع لاهداف اكبر ...

 انا كنت هدخل فعلا لكن للاسف فاتتنى لانى كنت هدخل عليه كدايفرجنس من 9700 بس نمت وفاتنى الدخول مافيش نصيب لكن حسب الطريقة مضبوط
نقطة فنية مهمة ان الباوند ضعيف ومش قادر يطلع يعنى توقع الارتداد من اى مكان

----------


## Misho Elmasri

> انا كنت هدخل فعلا لكن للاسف فاتتنى لانى كنت هدخل عليه كدايفرجنس من 9700 بس نمت وفاتنى الدخول مافيش نصيب لكن حسب الطريقة مضبوط  نقطة فنية مهمة ان الباوند ضعيف ومش قادر يطلع يعنى توقع الارتداد من اى مكان

 مش مشكله خيرها فى غيرها يا باشا   طب بالنسبه للوضع الحالى   متهيالى الاغلاق على الاربع ساعات فوق 1.9890 يكفى لمواصله المشوار حتى 2.0000  ولا حضرتك شايف عوائق تانيه؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> مش مشكله خيرها فى غيرها يا باشا   طب بالنسبه للوضع الحالى   متهيالى الاغلاق على الاربع ساعات فوق 1.9890 يكفى لمواصله المشوار حتى 2.0000  ولا حضرتك شايف عوائق تانيه؟

 فنيا هو مش قادر يطلع يعنى عندك مش قادر يعمل قمة اعلى وقدر يعمل قاع اقل وده مؤشر هبوط وليس صعود الا اذا كسر اخر قمة

----------


## سيف الملوك

> فنيا هو مش قادر يطلع يعنى عندك مش قادر يعمل قمة اعلى وقدر يعمل قاع اقل وده مؤشر هبوط وليس صعود الا اذا كسر اخر قمة

 السلام عليكم ابو عبدالرحمن الكيبل قد يتجه لاستيعاب خبر الفائده الامر الذي يخدم الصفقه عموما سنتجنب تذبذب النصف الاول من يوم الاثنين وندخل بعدها منتظر تعليقك يا الغالي

----------


## hamdan63

هل تتوقع يواصل الصعود بشكل اعتيادي ام ان هناك سيحدث (جاب) وجوة سعرية

----------


## سهم9

سألني شخص خارج المنتدى صديق لي عندما شاهدني اتصفح هذا الموضوع
لديه 5000 دولار
هل تنصحونه بالاعتماد على هذه الطريقة بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى..... والعمل بها فقط بعد دراستها

----------


## سمير صيام

> سألني شخص خارج المنتدى صديق لي عندما شاهدني اتصفح هذا الموضوع
> لديه 5000 دولار
> هل تنصحونه بالاعتماد على هذه الطريقة بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى..... والعمل بها فقط بعد دراستها

 انصحه وانصح اى شخص انه يجربها ديمو بنفسه لفترة فان راى انه يربح منها ومتاقلم مع الطريقة يتوكل على الله

----------


## سهم9

> انصحه وانصح اى شخص انه يجربها ديمو بنفسه لفترة فان راى انه يربح منها ومتاقلم مع الطريقة يتوكل على الله

 تحياتي لك وتقديري

----------


## mdraw

استاذ سمير أليست هذه فرصة بيع على الباوند دولار

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير أليست هذه فرصة بيع على الباوند دولار

 نعم ياغالى بيع من الشمعة الحالية

----------


## Misho Elmasri

> نعم ياغالى بيع من الشمعة الحالية

 موفقين جميعا ان شاء الله   وصباحك فل يا استاذنا   يوم ملىء بالارباح ان شاء الله

----------


## Misho Elmasri

اليورو ين   قطع الموفنج لاسفل والاغلاق تحته مع موافقه ار اس اى   وكسر الترند الصاعد على الاربع ساعات ايضا  متهيالى فرصه ذهبية  واكيده بنسبة كبيره   ولا ايه ؟؟؟

----------


## mdraw

> نعم ياغالى بيع من الشمعة الحالية

 جزاك الله الجنة والخير

----------


## سمير صيام

> اليورو ين   قطع الموفنج لاسفل والاغلاق تحته مع موافقه ار اس اى   وكسر الترند الصاعد على الاربع ساعات ايضا  متهيالى فرصه ذهبية  واكيده بنسبة كبيره   ولا ايه ؟؟؟

 ان شاء الله فرصة كويسة وفى النهاية فرصة مثل غيرها قد تصيب فلا تتعامل معها انها ذهبية اتعامل معاها فرصة وخلاص عشان لو ضربت استوب ميبقاش استوب ذهبى

----------


## Misho Elmasri

> ان شاء الله فرصة كويسة وفى النهاية فرصة مثل غيرها قد تصيب فلا تتعامل معها انها ذهبية اتعامل معاها فرصة وخلاص عشان لو ضربت استوب ميبقاش استوب ذهبى

 هههههههههههههههههه  حلوه ستوب ذهبى  هى دى الناس الراسيه ولا بلاش  :Icon26:   ربنا يستر   ان شاء الله بالتوفيق يا باشا بس انت قول يا رب

----------


## عبدالجبار

> اليورو ين   قطع الموفنج لاسفل والاغلاق تحته مع موافقه ار اس اى   وكسر الترند الصاعد على الاربع ساعات ايضا  متهيالى فرصه ذهبية واكيده بنسبة كبيره   ولا ايه ؟؟؟

 نحرك الاستوب على الدخول + 92 وبالمناسبه اشكرك اخي :015:  لاني شفت مشاركتك وانا بالعمل ودخلت عليها  :18: ربنا يوفقك  :Hands:

----------


## سمير صيام

> نحرك الاستوب على الدخول + 92 وبالمناسبه اشكرك اخي لاني شفت مشاركتك وانا بالعمل ودخلت عليها ربنا يوفقك

 مبروووك ياغالى

----------


## mu7amd

تقيمك للوضع يا اتاذ سمير لو سمحت

----------


## Misho Elmasri

> نحرك الاستوب على الدخول + 92 وبالمناسبه اشكرك اخي لاني شفت مشاركتك وانا بالعمل ودخلت عليها ربنا يوفقك

 الف مبروك يا حبيبى   وان شاء الله تكون خرجت منها بربح   مفتقدينك والله فينك يا راجل ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> تقيمك للوضع يا اتاذ سمير لو سمحت

 الصورة غير واضحة وبتطلب الحفظ على الجهاز

----------


## عبدالجبار

> الف مبروك يا حبيبى   وان شاء الله تكون خرجت منها بربح   مفتقدينك والله فينك يا راجل ؟؟

 العمل ماخد وقتي اخي الحبيب والحمدلله خرجت بثمانين بيب حلوين زيك  :AA:

----------


## a_gamal

*استاذ سمير هل يمكن الدخول بعد تقاطع الموفنج مع الشمعة وقت خبر كهذا*

----------


## سمير صيام

> *استاذ سمير هل يمكن الدخول بعد تقاطع الموفنج مع الشمعة وقت خبر كهذا*

 الباوند على الاربع ساعات
ولو على اى فريم اصغر يكون متوافق معاه كسر ترند او مستوى فايبوناتشى قوى

----------


## a_gamal

*مشكور ياباشا*
الحمد لله دخلت وخرجت  + 30 
أحييك على اسهل طريقة رأيتها في المنتديات :015:

----------


## Epic

متابعه للباوند دولار  :016:  
انا داخل بيع من ساعه بس على حسب الطريقه متوافقه حاليا  
فين الشباب  :016:  
+30

----------


## Epic

> متابعه للباوند دولار  
> انا داخل بيع من ساعه بس على حسب الطريقه متوافقه حاليا  
> فين الشباب

 +30 الى الان

----------


## سمير صيام

> +30 الى الان

 المفترض حقق معك الهدف الاول ان شاء الله

----------


## Epic

> المفترض حقق معك الهدف الاول ان شاء الله

 فعلا والحمد لله حصيله موفقه لليوم  :AA:

----------


## بو حمد

الان دخول شراء يورو ين على شارت الساعة   162.14 
ارجو من استاذي  سمير التصحيح

----------


## a_gamal

> الان دخول شراء يورو ين على شارت الساعة   162.14 
> ارجو من استاذي  سمير التصحيح

 *اخي بو حمد ممكن توضح ما هو سبب الدخول*

----------


## بو حمد

> *اخي بو حمد ممكن توضح ما هو سبب الدخول*

  
اخي لقد تحقق  اغلاق شمعه فوق الموفيج  وايضا  اشارة المومنتيوم  فوق خط المئة 
ارجو التصحيح ان هناك خطأ 
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## a_gamal

> اخي لقد تحقق  اغلاق شمعه فوق الموفيج  وايضا  اشارة المومنتيوم  فوق خط المئة 
> ارجو التصحيح ان هناك خطأ 
> بارك الله فيكم

 *انت تقصد الموفنج 55  ، لكن اعدادات اليورو ين هي  موفنج 50  وشيفت  25  وهو لم يلتق مع اليورو ين على اي فريم
تقبل ودي*

----------


## a_gamal

> الباوند ين واليورو ين  الفريم الاربع ساعات وفريم الساعة وممكن باقى الفريمات
> المؤشرات RSI 14 + موفنج EMA 50 + SHIFT 25

 *
هذا اقتباس من كلام استاذ سمير في اول صفحة*

----------


## بو حمد

نعم اخي انا وضعت نفس الاعداد على فرايم الساعه وليس الاربع ساعات  
انظر الان  فتحت شمعه فوق خط الموفيج 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## أحـمـد عـزام

طيب ممكن سؤال صغير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا جربت الطريقة ع الباوند\دولار ع الفريم الساعة والطريقة ممتازة جدا شو رأيك يا استاذي سمير؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أحـمـد عـزام

ممكن سؤال تاني جزاك الله خير...........
اذا فتحت الشمعة التانية تحت الموفنج ممكن ناخد سيل....... واذا ممكن شو الهدف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Epic

فرصه للمتابعه على الباوند دولار ان شاء الله  
وهتابعها ان شاء الله بعد الصلاه

----------


## سمير صيام

> نعم اخي انا وضعت نفس الاعداد على فرايم الساعه وليس الاربع ساعات  
> انظر الان  فتحت شمعه فوق خط الموفيج 
> بارك الله فيك

 هلا ياغالى
اعدادت اليورو ين هى 50 وازاحة 25 وليس 55

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب ممكن سؤال صغير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> انا جربت الطريقة ع الباوند\دولار ع الفريم الساعة والطريقة ممتازة جدا شو رأيك يا استاذي سمير؟؟؟؟؟

 مافيش مشكلة بس احبذ انه يكون معاها كسر ترند او كسر مستوى فايبو قوى او كسر دعم او مقاومة كفلتر

----------


## a_gamal

الان على فريم الاربع ساعات والساعة والنص ساعة ، اخترق الموفنج شمعة الهبوط  مع بداية دخول ال rsi  تحت مستوى 50 
لو تم الاغلاق على هذا الوضع هل ندخل بيع ، مع ان الهبوط ده بسبب تأثير خبر الدولار

----------


## سمير صيام

> الان على فريم الاربع ساعات والساعة والنص ساعة ، اخترق الموفنج شمعة الهبوط  مع بداية دخول ال rsi  تحت مستوى 50 
> لو تم الاغلاق على هذا الوضع هل ندخل بيع ، مع ان الهبوط ده بسبب تأثير خبر الدولار

 احنا بنطبق الطريقة بصرف النظر عن الاخبار
وراقب اليورو ين شراء ان شاء الله

----------


## a_gamal

> احنا بنطبق الطريقة بصرف النظر عن الاخبار
> وراقب اليورو ين شراء ان شاء الله

 الله يريح بالك ، موضوع الاخبار كان شاغلني 
رزقك الله من واسع رزقه

----------


## a_gamal

لم ادخل على الباوند دولار لان المونج اغلق على ذيل الشمعة ،  هكذا صحيح  
؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> لم ادخل على الباوند دولار لان المونج اغلق على ذيل الشمعة ،  هكذا صحيح  
> ؟

 اغلق اعلى الموفنج

----------


## a_gamal

> اغلق اعلى الموفنج

 بما انه تم الاغلاق اعلى الموفنج ممنوع الدخل انتظر اغلاق الشمعة القادمة 
بالنسبة لهدف اليورو ين ، يكون 50 ؟ 
اسف على الاطالة

----------


## سمير صيام

> بما انه تم الاغلاق اعلى الموفنج ممنوع الدخل انتظر اغلاق الشمعة القادمة 
> بالنسبة لهدف اليورو ين ، يكون 50 ؟ 
> اسف على الاطالة

 على الاقل 70 ان شاء الله

----------


## Misho Elmasri

تسجيل متابعه   معاكم ان شاء فى الكيبل واليورو ين   بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## وسام النوباني

عشان انا مبتدى شوية دوختني الطريقة مع العلم هي من اسهل الطرق وعندي ثقة بانها ناجحة جدا انطلاقا من نظرية اصطناع المنطق بالتواتر المهم يا استاذ سمر عندي سؤال وانا شغال على الديمو ولسة مش فاتح حساب حقيقي وبصراحة الطريقة عجبتني اكثير وبدي اطبقها تمام اول طريقة في متاجرتي
السؤال : هل الدخول لونق يأتي بعد اغلاق الشمعة فوق خط الموفنج وتوافق RSI فوق مستوى الـ 50 طيب واذا راحت علي شمعتين او ثلاثة او اكثر انتظر لمى اتصير فرصة تانية او اخل واقلل هدفي
طيب فية اضافات على الطريقة ام نفس الاعدادات ما اتغيرت
وشو يعني تريلنج استوب مش فاهم
وكان شو يعني موفنج SHIFT25 la اول مرة اسمع فية
وسؤال اخير بقدر اضيف فريم اربع ساعات على ديمو افكسم 
معلش يا ابو عبد الله استحملني هاي الطريقة المعتمدة عندي وما بحب التعقيد فارجو ان تتحملني بالاسئله

----------


## a_gamal

انا دخلت على الباوند دولار وتم الخروج الحمد لله  +50 نقطة 
وفي انتظار اليورو ين

----------


## وسام النوباني

وسؤال كمان هل يعني التوافق صعودا افهم من هذا ان خط الموفنج متجه الى اعلى

----------


## a_gamal

> عشان انا مبتدى شوية دوختني الطريقة مع العلم هي من اسهل الطرق وعندي ثقة بانها ناجحة جدا انطلاقا من نظرية اصطناع المنطق بالتواتر المهم يا استاذ سمر عندي سؤال وانا شغال على الديمو ولسة مش فاتح حساب حقيقي وبصراحة الطريقة عجبتني اكثير وبدي اطبقها تمام اول طريقة في متاجرتي
> السؤال : هل الدخول لونق يأتي بعد اغلاق الشمعة فوق خط الموفنج وتوافق RSI فوق مستوى الـ 50 طيب واذا راحت علي شمعتين او ثلاثة او اكثر انتظر لمى اتصير فرصة تانية او اخل واقلل هدفي
> طيب فية اضافات على الطريقة ام نفس الاعدادات ما اتغيرت
> وشو يعني تريلنج استوب مش فاهم
> وكان شو يعني موفنج SHIFT25 la اول مرة اسمع فية
> وسؤال اخير بقدر اضيف فريم اربع ساعات على ديمو افكسم 
> معلش يا ابو عبد الله استحملني هاي الطريقة المعتمدة عندي وما بحب التعقيد فارجو ان تتحملني بالاسئله

 
السؤال الاول : اغلاق الشمعة يكون مع اختراق الموفنج لها هبوطا او صعودا مع التوافق مع ال rsi
السؤال الثاني : لايوجد اضافات على الطريقة  ، الطريقة هي هي التي بالصفحة الاولى ولو هناك اضافات تضلف على الصفحة الاولى
ال SHIFT25   هنزلك الطريقة معاها صورة

----------


## سمير صيام

> عشان انا مبتدى شوية دوختني الطريقة مع العلم هي من اسهل الطرق وعندي ثقة بانها ناجحة جدا انطلاقا من نظرية اصطناع المنطق بالتواتر المهم يا استاذ سمر عندي سؤال وانا شغال على الديمو ولسة مش فاتح حساب حقيقي وبصراحة الطريقة عجبتني اكثير وبدي اطبقها تمام اول طريقة في متاجرتي
> السؤال : هل الدخول لونق يأتي بعد اغلاق الشمعة فوق خط الموفنج وتوافق RSI فوق مستوى الـ 50 طيب واذا راحت علي شمعتين او ثلاثة او اكثر انتظر لمى اتصير فرصة تانية او اخل واقلل هدفي
> طيب فية اضافات على الطريقة ام نفس الاعدادات ما اتغيرت
> وشو يعني تريلنج استوب مش فاهم
> وكان شو يعني موفنج SHIFT25 la اول مرة اسمع فية
> وسؤال اخير بقدر اضيف فريم اربع ساعات على ديمو افكسم 
> معلش يا ابو عبد الله استحملني هاي الطريقة المعتمدة عندي وما بحب التعقيد فارجو ان تتحملني بالاسئله

  

> وسؤال كمان هل يعني التوافق صعودا افهم من هذا ان خط الموفنج متجه الى اعلى

  

> السؤال الاول : اغلاق الشمعة يكون مع اختراق الموفنج لها هبوطا او صعودا مع التوافق مع ال rsi
> السؤال الثاني : لايوجد اضافات على الطريقة  ، الطريقة هي هي التي بالصفحة الاولى ولو هناك اضافات تضلف على الصفحة الاولى
> ال SHIFT25   هنزلك الطريقة معاها صورة

 كما اجابك اخونا الكريم
لكن بالنسبة لو فاتك نقطة الدخول فلا اتصحك بالدخول من النصف وانتظار فرصة اخرى افضل
بالنسبة لشاتر افكسم خليك مع ال تريد فقط 
بالنسبة للشيفت هى الازاحة واخونا جمال قال هيحط لك الصورة ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> وسؤال كمان هل يعني التوافق صعودا افهم من هذا ان خط الموفنج متجه الى اعلى

 نقصود تكون الشمعة تغلق فوقه صعودا وتحته هبوطا

----------


## وسام النوباني

بديت افهم  :Big Grin:  صلي على النبي .. اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى الله وصحبة وسلم
اخي الي فهمتو ان استنا الاغلاق الثاني بعد الاختراق لو انا غلطان مع توافق RSI
واذا في غلط ايش هو بالظبط

----------


## a_gamal

> وسؤال كمان هل يعني التوافق صعودا افهم من هذا ان خط الموفنج متجه الى اعلى

 *
الحقيقة يااخي معرفتش انزل الصورة عشان مساحتها اكبر من 2 ميجا 
فضغطها  ، الملف موجود في المرفقات ، هتلاقي الصورة 
ولو في اي اشكال ، احنا في انتظار سؤالك*

----------


## وسام النوباني

> السؤال الاول : اغلاق الشمعة يكون مع اختراق الموفنج لها هبوطا او صعودا مع التوافق مع ال rsi السؤال الثاني : لايوجد اضافات على الطريقة ، الطريقة هي هي التي بالصفحة الاولى ولو هناك اضافات تضلف على الصفحة الاولى ال SHIFT25 هنزلك الطريقة معاها صورة

   

> كما اجابك اخونا الكريم  لكن بالنسبة لو فاتك نقطة الدخول فلا اتصحك بالدخول من النصف وانتظار فرصة اخرى افضل بالنسبة لشاتر افكسم خليك مع ال تريد فقط  بالنسبة للشيفت هى الازاحة واخونا جمال قال هيحط لك الصورة ان شاء الله

 شو بستفاد من الازاحة    

> مقصود تكون الشمعة تغلق فوقه صعودا وتحته هبوطا

 ايوه يعني اشوف على الشمعة وين تغلق وما استنا الشمعة الثانية وادخل على طول   

> بديت افهم  صلي على النبي .. اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى الله وصحبة وسلم
> اخي الي فهمتو ان استنا الاغلاق الثاني بعد الاختراق لو انا غلطان مع توافق RSI
> واذا في غلط ايش هو بالظبط

 ما انتبهت على الردود الباقية وانا بكتب :Big Grin:

----------


## سمير صيام

> *
> الحقيقة يااخي معرفتش انزل الصورة عشان مساحتها اكبر من 2 ميجا 
> فضغطها  ، الملف موجود في المرفقات ، هتلاقي الصورة 
> ولو في اي اشكال ، احنا في انتظار سؤالك*

 انت كبرت صورة كده ليه
الصورة مرفقة

----------


## a_gamal

> بديت افهم  صلي على النبي .. اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى الله وصحبة وسلم
> اخي الي فهمتو ان استنا الاغلاق الثاني بعد الاختراق لو انا غلطان مع توافق RSI
> واذا في غلط ايش هو بالظبط

 لا يااخي ، زي ما هو قدامك في الصورة كده 
ننتظر اغلاق نفس الشمعة اللي اخترقها الموفنج لو اغلقت والموفنج مخترق جسم الشمعة مش ذيلها  ، وتكون الشمعة صاعدة مع توافق ال rsi  فوق ال  50 ندخل شراء 
والعكس مع البيع

----------


## a_gamal

*استاذنا  ....  اليورو ين بيرجع بظهره ، اسيبه لحد الاستوب ، انا عامل استوب 70 نقطة زي الهدف 
ام انتظر معاه ، 
انا بقول كده عشان الاوروبي قفل والسوق هينام* 
وكفاية  ال 50 نقطة بتوع الباوند دولار

----------


## وسام النوباني

> لا يااخي ، زي ما هو قدامك في الصورة كده 
> ننتظر اغلاق نفس الشمعة اللي اخترقها الموفنج لو اغلقت والموفنج مخترق جسم الشمعة مش ذيلها ، وتكون الشمعة صاعدة مع توافق ال rsi فوق ال 50 ندخل شراء 
> والعكس مع البيع

 طيب الصورة الي مرفقها معناها الدخول شورت  :Big Grin: لان الشمعة بيضاء هابطة واغلقها اسفل الموفنج والـ RSI تحت الـ50
صح لو لا راح ايصيرلي احباط

----------


## سمير صيام

> *استاذنا  ....  اليورو ين بيرجع بظهره ، اسيبه لحد الاستوب ، انا عامل استوب 70 نقطة زي الهدف 
> ام انتظر معاه ، 
> انا بقول كده عشان الاوروبي قفل والسوق هينام* 
> وكفاية  ال 50 نقطة بتوع الباوند دولار

 خلى اعصابك حديد هدف او استوب

----------


## a_gamal

حدييييييد :48 48:

----------


## أحـمـد عـزام

طيب ليش نحن ما نكون اذكى من السوق!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
يعني كان المفروض نرضى بربح عند المقاومة ونسكر, وبس تسكر الشمع فوق خط الموفنج بنرجع ناخد عقد تاني باي كمان شوووووووووووووووووووو رأيك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ كلامي صحيح او لا؟؟؟؟

----------


## a_gamal

> طيب ليش نحن ما نكون اذكى من السوق!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> يعني كان المفروض نرضى بربح عند المقاومة ونسكر, وبس تسكر الشمع فوق خط الموفنج بنرجع ناخد عقد تاني باي كمان شوووووووووووووووووووو رأيك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ كلامي صحيح او لا؟؟؟؟

 ممكن توضح قصدك معلش  :Asvc:

----------


## ابو حسن

بعد المتابعه الطريقه ولا اروع ما شاء الله
وسابدأ عليها بالحقيقي من بداية الاسبوع ان شاء الله
وساتابع الكيبل على الاربع ساعات
المجنون واليورو ين على الساعه.. 
بالنسبه لتكتيك الدخول لنفرض حساب 3 الاف ندخل بثلاث عقود ميني, كل عقد ستوبه 60  ..وعند تحققه  نضع الستوب على الدخول لباقي العقود..؟ 
المجنون واليورو ين 3 عقود ميني, ستوب 100 , ونقل الوقف عند تحقق اول 100.. 
وباقي الامور ان شاء الله تتضح مع متابعة الفرص..

----------


## سمير صيام

> بعد المتابعه الطريقه ولا اروع ما شاء الله
> وسابدأ عليها بالحقيقي من بداية الاسبوع ان شاء الله
> وساتابع الكيبل على الاربع ساعات
> المجنون واليورو ين على الساعه.. 
> بالنسبه لتكتيك الدخول لنفرض حساب 3 الاف ندخل بثلاث عقود ميني, كل عقد ستوبه 60  ..وعند تحققه  نضع الستوب على الدخول لباقي العقود..؟ 
> المجنون واليورو ين 3 عقود ميني, ستوب 100 , ونقل الوقف عند تحقق اول 100.. 
> وباقي الامور ان شاء الله تتضح مع متابعة الفرص..

 يا هلا بيك يا ابو حسن
اولا انك تكون جربت ديمو كويس للتعرف على الطريقة لانه ممكن مع اول فرصة تضرب استوب تلاقى نفسيتك تعبت وتخاف وتفكر فى حاجات كتير  
ثانيا اعمل دايما بادارة مخاطر 2-3% على الاكثر لذلك يفضل تدخل بعقدين فقط لاغير 
العقد الاول هدفه الهدف الاول والعقد التانى يستمر باهدافه مع ترجيل لااستوب مع كل تحقيق هدف  
الباوند اهدافه كل 60 نقطة 
اليورو ين كل 60-70 نقطة والاستوب كذلك
المجنون كل 100 نقطة والاستوب كذلك
او الاغلاق العكسى  
وربنا يوفقك يارب 
نصيحة خليك يورو ين حاليا حتى يكبر راس مالك الى 4000 تقدر تزود عملة من الباقى وهكذا من اجل ادارة المخاطر

----------


## عبدالجبار

> يا هلا بيك يا ابو حسن  اولا انك تكون جربت ديمو كويس للتعرف على الطريقة لانه ممكن مع اول فرصة تضرب استوب تلاقى نفسيتك تعبت وتخاف وتفكر فى حاجات كتير   ثانيا اعمل دايما بادارة مخاطر 2-3% على الاكثر لذلك يفضل تدخل بعقدين فقط لاغير  العقد الاول هدفه الهدف الاول والعقد التانى يستمر باهدافه مع ترجيل لااستوب مع كل تحقيق هدف   الباوند اهدافه كل 60 نقطة  اليورو ين كل 60-70 نقطة والاستوب كذلك المجنون كل 100 نقطة والاستوب كذلك او الاغلاق العكسى   وربنا يوفقك يارب  نصيحة خليك يورو ين حاليا حتى يكبر راس مالك الى 4000 تقدر تزود عملة من الباقى وهكذا من اجل ادارة المخاطر

 كلام كبير ومايجيش الا من الكبار ربنا يخليك يابوعبدالرحمن ويجزاك خير  :Hands:  ويوفقك قل آمين  :Hands:   :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## ابو حسن

بارك الله فيك ابو عبد الرحمن يا غالي.... :Eh S(7): 
تمام ا ن شاء الله ..
ساعمل بنصيحتك..والعمل على الكيبل 4 ساعات واليورو ين ساعه+اربع  فقط حالياً... 
جزاك الله خير على المتابعه والمساعده وسرعة الرد :Eh S(7): 
وبالتوفيق لنا جميعاً باذن الله.

----------


## ابو حسن

> كلام كبير ومايجيش الا من الكبار ربنا يخليك يابوعبدالرحمن ويجزاك خير  ويوفقك قل آمين

 ابو العبد ما انتبهت انك متواجد...خلينا نشوفك ان شاء الله بكره مساءً اذا امكن. :Eh S(7):

----------


## وسام النوباني

ان شاء الله الاثنين الجاي راح اتابع الطريقة من اول والرجاء خليكم معاي عشان اضبطها

----------


## سمير صيام

> ان شاء الله الاثنين الجاي راح اتابع الطريقة من اول والرجاء خليكم معاي عشان اضبطها

 متابعين معاك ان شاء الله لا تقلق

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم  وان شاء الله سيتم التجربة مع بداية التداول  ولكن لدي سؤال .. كم نسبة الصواب من الخطأ في هذه الطريقة؟

----------


## Epic

انا حبيت ادخل بس لانى متابع الطريقه من مده  
والحمد لله الى الان لم اخسر منها "الا عند الطمع" وطبعا هو عدونا الاول  
انا ملتزم بفريم الاربع ساعات ولا اغيره على جميع الازواج ولو لاحظتوا هتجدوه الافضل والاصدق  
وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## سمير صيام

> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم  وان شاء الله سيتم التجربة مع بداية التداول  ولكن لدي سؤال .. كم نسبة الصواب من الخطأ في هذه الطريقة؟

 يا هلا بيك بالنسبة للنسبة فلم نحدد لكن ان شاء الله لا تقل عن 70% كنجاح
وعايز اقولك انه حتى لو 50% فهى ناجحة لان الاهداف اكبر من الاستوب

----------


## a_gamal

> انا حبيت ادخل بس لانى متابع الطريقه من مده  
> والحمد لله الى الان لم اخسر منها "الا عند الطمع" وطبعا هو عدونا الاول  
> انا ملتزم بفريم الاربع ساعات ولا اغيره على جميع الازواج ولو لاحظتوا هتجدوه الافضل والاصدق  
> وبالتوفيق للجميع

 *
انا معاك ياأخي ، صح انك ملتزم بفريم الاربع ساعات لكن جرب تعمل بك تيست وراجع اختراق الموفنج للشمعة على فريم الاربع ساعات وارجع انظر على فريم الساعة ستجد ان الموفنج قد اخترق الشمعة على فريم الساعة ولو رجعت كمان لفريم النص ساعة ستجد ان الموفنج قد اخترق شمعة النص ساعة
فو انتظرت الاربع ساعات قد تكون ضيعت على نفسك الكثير من النقط
وانا عن نفسي انتظر اختراق النص ساعة وانتظر وبعد اختراق شمعة النص ساعة انتظر الى اغلاق الساعة مع الموفنج ولو تم انتظر لاغلاق الاربع ساعات ولو اخترق على الاربع ساعات استمر*

----------


## hadder

اخواني اعذروني ولو سؤالي متاخر بالنسبة لاعدادات موفنج 50 وموفنج55 هل نختار عند الفتح ام عند الاغلاق ام عند المتوسط

----------


## a_gamal

> اخواني اعذروني ولو سؤالي متاخر بالنسبة لاعدادات موفنج 50 وموفنج55 هل نختار عند الفتح ام عند الاغلاق ام عند المتوسط

 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :016:

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخواني اعذروني ولو سؤالي متاخر بالنسبة لاعدادات موفنج 50 وموفنج55 هل نختار عند الفتح ام عند الاغلاق ام عند المتوسط

 كله اغلاق ياغالى

----------


## a_gamal

> كله اغلاق ياغالى

 هو اخونا يقصد اغلاق الشمعة مع الموفنج . صح؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> هو اخونا يقصد اغلاق الشمعة مع الموفنج . صح؟

 لا يقصد اعدادت الموفنح نفسه

----------


## a_gamal

> لا يقصد اعدادت الموفنح نفسه

 تمام تمام , فهمت

----------


## hadder

جزاك الله خير يااستاذ سمير واهدي لك هذا البيت الشعري للشافعي   
اما ترى البحر تعلو فوقه جيف وتستقر باقصى قاعه الدرر
وفي السماء نجوم لا عداد لها وليس يكسف الا الشمس والقمر
فانتم الدرر التي كانت غائبة عنا بوركتم

----------


## Epic

> *
> انا معاك ياأخي ، صح انك ملتزم بفريم الاربع ساعات لكن جرب تعمل بك تيست وراجع اختراق الموفنج للشمعة على فريم الاربع ساعات وارجع انظر على فريم الساعة ستجد ان الموفنج قد اخترق الشمعة على فريم الساعة ولو رجعت كمان لفريم النص ساعة ستجد ان الموفنج قد اخترق شمعة النص ساعة
> فو انتظرت الاربع ساعات قد تكون ضيعت على نفسك الكثير من النقط
> وانا عن نفسي انتظر اختراق النص ساعة وانتظر وبعد اختراق شمعة النص ساعة انتظر الى اغلاق الساعة مع الموفنج ولو تم انتظر لاغلاق الاربع ساعات ولو اخترق على الاربع ساعات استمر*

 احيانا تكون هنا اختراقات خادعه ويعود السعر عاكسا اتجاهه المتوقع ولم تحقق حتى نصف هدفك ويضرب الستوب على الفاضى اما الاربع ساعات فهو الاصدق وتتبع فريم واحد يغنيك عن التشتت بين الفريمات المختلفه .. هذه طريقتى ولكل منا طريقته

----------


## ابو حسن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
واسبوع موفق على الجميع باذن الله 
لدي استفسار عن الوضع الحالي على الباوند دولار 4 ساعات
اغلقت اخر شمعه من الاسبوع الماضي تحت الموفينغ (وكانت بعيده عنه)
ولاحظت من المشاركات السابقه انه ننتظر ان يصعد السعر بحيث يكون نصف الستوب بينه وبين الموفينغ...يعني المفروض ندخل تقريباً الان بعد ان يصعر السعر (ويكون بينه وبين الموفينغ 30-40 نقطه مثلاً

----------


## عبدالناصر68

السلام عليكم
تحية طيبة للاخ سمير صيام ، ولكل الاخوة المتابعين 
وان شاء الله احاول اطبق معكم هذه الاستراتيجية الهادئة لعلنا نتوفق فيها ، ونرتاح من التشتت الذهني

----------


## a_gamal

> السلام عليكم
> تحية طيبة للاخ سمير صيام ، ولكل الاخوة المتابعين 
> وان شاء الله احاول اطبق معكم هذه الاستراتيجية الهادئة لعلنا نتوفق فيها ، ونرتاح من التشتت الذهني

 * اهلا باخونا المقوقس*

----------


## ام سهيلة

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
اولا اشكر الاستاذ سمير صيام على الطريقة الجميلة دى و البسيطة
الصراحة انا متبعاها على الباوند ين و الصراحة اكتر من رائعة
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عبدالناصر68

> *اهلا باخونا المقوقس*

   هلا وغلا  هو انت هنا ، واحنا مفتقدينك في الدورة يا غالي  هي فعلا استراتيجية هادئة وما فيها حرق اعصاب  عساك تكون موفق فيها لاننا نحتاج لمساعدتك وملاحظاتك يا اخي

----------


## عبدالناصر68

اخي احمد هل هناك فرصة تترقبها الحين علشان اراقبها معاك ونستفيدوا منها على ديمو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## a_gamal

> اخي احمد هل هناك فرصة تترقبها الحين علشان اراقبها معاك ونستفيدوا منها على ديمو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 *
والله يااخي المقوقس الفرصة كانت على فريم النص ساعة الساعة 11  بالنسبة للباوند دولار ولحد دلوقتي محققة +70 نقطة
وهناك فرصة الان على الباوند ين على النص ساعة ارجع بص عليها وجربها ديمو 
انا دخلت عليها*

----------


## عبدالناصر68

> *والله يااخي المقوقس الفرصة كانت على فريم النص ساعة الساعة 11 بالنسبة للباوند دولار ولحد دلوقتي محققة +70 نقطة* *وهناك فرصة الان على الباوند ين على النص ساعة ارجع بص عليها وجربها ديمو*  *انا دخلت عليها*

 صراحة ما قدرت اكتشفها هو انت عامل ازاحة للمتوسط 55  ام انه من غير ازاحة (اقصد shift 25 ) وياريت تعليق على الشارت اللي عندي

----------


## عبدالناصر68

طبعا في الرسم السابق 
الخط الاخضر هو موفنق 55
اما الاحمر قهو موفنق 55  مع ازاحة 25
ولست ادري لماذا هو طويل هكذا

----------


## a_gamal

اعدادات الباوند دولار موفنج 55  بس
اعدادت الباوند ين واليورو ين موفنج 50 وازاحة 25
كما في الصفحة الاولى 
وتنتظر اغلاق الشمعة بعد اختراق الموفنج صعودا  او هبوطامع التوافق مع ال rsi 
كل التفاصيل ده موجودة في الصفحة الاولى من غير اي تعديل

----------


## a_gamal

كما في الصورة 
الشمعة المظللة بالازرق هي الشمعة التى حصل فيها اختراق الموفنج مع التوافق مع ال rsi  انظر كم انطلق بعدها الموفنج الى الاسفل

----------


## عبدالناصر68

> اعدادات الباوند دولار موفنج 55 بس اعدادت الباوند ين واليورو ين موفنج 50 وازاحة 25 كما في الصفحة الاولى  وتنتظر اغلاق الشمعة بعد اختراق الموفنج صعودا او هبوطامع التوافق مع ال rsi  كل التفاصيل ده موجودة في الصفحة الاولى من غير اي تعديل

 أحسنت  :Good:  أحسن الله اليك

----------


## عبدالناصر68

اخوي احمد 
الباوند دولار بيعطي فرصة ثانية بس هالمرة شراء
على النصف ساعة
هل انا على صواب ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mu7amd

> اخوي احمد 
> الباوند دولار بيعطي فرصة ثانية بس هالمرة شراء
> على النصف ساعة
> هل انا على صواب ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 والله اعلم اخي لو رسمت ترند رايح تد ان الجنيه رايح يرتد من الموفينج والله اعلم

----------


## a_gamal

> اخوي احمد 
> الباوند دولار بيعطي فرصة ثانية بس هالمرة شراء
> على النصف ساعة
> هل انا على صواب ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 *
لا يااخي ليست فرصة للشراء لابد من اختراق الموفتج لجسم الشمعة،  لا ذيلها  و وتدخل بعد اغلاق الشمعة مع افتتاح الشمعة الجديدة 
خلي بالك الموفنج 55  يستخدم كدعم ومقاومة فالسعر يذهب اليه ويرتد منه فلو اخترقه مع توافق ال rsi يكون كسر لهذا الدعم او المقاومة
فهمت الموضوع *

----------


## عبدالناصر68

> والله اعلم اخي لو رسمت ترند رايح تد ان الجنيه رايح يرتد من الموفينج والله اعلم

   احسنت بارك الله فيك  وانار الله بصيرتك :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## عبدالناصر68

> *لا يااخي ليست فرصة للشراء لابد من اختراق الموفتج لجسم الشمعة، لا ذيلها و وتدخل بعد اغلاق الشمعة مع افتتاح الشمعة الجديدة*  *خلي بالك الموفنج 55 يستخدم كدعم ومقاومة فالسعر يذهب اليه ويرتد منه فلو اخترقه مع توافق ال rsi يكون كسر لهذا الدعم او المقاومة* *فهمت الموضوع*

 بارك الله فيك  انا كان قصدي فرصة للمراقبة  بس الحين عرفت انها وهم جزاك الله كل الخير على المتابعة :Hands:

----------


## وسام النوباني

السلام عليكم
راحت علية فرصة :Doh:  على الدولار الاسترالي AUD/USD....ههههه علما الحساب ديمو بس الفرصة كانت واضحة ولاعدادات 
فريم اربع ساعات
موفنج55 والار اس اي 14
والفرصة كانت مباشرة بعد اغلاق الشمعة الثانية من افتتاح السوق والدخول لونق والهدف ممتاز
مستني رائيكم :013:

----------


## عبدالناصر68

> السلام عليكم
> راحت علية فرصة على الدولار الاسترالي AUD/USD....ههههه علما الحساب ديمو بس الفرصة كانت واضحة ولاعدادات 
> فريم اربع ساعات
> موفنج55 والار اس اي 14
> والفرصة كانت مباشرة بعد اغلاق الشمعة الثانية من افتتاح السوق والدخول لونق والهدف ممتاز
> مستني رائيكم

   اهلا بالاخ محاسب الفوركس ازيك يا اخي  وين ما شفناك من زمان عسى ما في شر  وان شاء الله تكون مشكلتك مع النت انحلت

----------


## عبدالناصر68

فعلا كانت فرصة حلوة ، جابت 100 نقطة تقريبا  
بس خيرها في غيرها

----------


## سهم

المجنون 4ساعات هل هي فرصةةةة

----------


## a_gamal

> المجنون 4ساعات هل هي فرصةةةة

 *
ياأخي انت تستخدم للمجنون موفنج  55  ، لكن المجنون اعداداته موفنج 50 و  shift 25*

----------


## صقر العرب

> *ياأخي انت تستخدم للمجنون موفنج 55 ، لكن المجنون اعداداته موفنج 50 و shift 25*

 السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته  اخي الفاضل ممكن بقية الاعدادات للموفنج مثل ? = method & apply to  و يا ريت رقم الصفحة اللي بيها آخر اعدادات للاستراتيجية و شكرا

----------


## a_gamal

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته  اخي الفاضل ممكن بقية الاعدادات للموفنج مثل ? = method & apply to  و يا ريت رقم الصفحة اللي بيها آخر اعدادات للاستراتيجية و شكرا

 *
كل الاعدادات كما هي في اول صفحة ليس عليها أي تعديل
اقرأها واذا في شيء اكتبه وستجد من يساعدك*

----------


## Misho Elmasri

> احيانا تكون هنا اختراقات خادعه ويعود السعر عاكسا اتجاهه المتوقع ولم تحقق حتى نصف هدفك ويضرب الستوب على الفاضى اما الاربع ساعات فهو الاصدق وتتبع فريم واحد يغنيك عن التشتت بين الفريمات المختلفه .. هذه طريقتى ولكل منا طريقته

  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## a_gamal

> المجنون فريم 4 ساعات   ماذا لو اغلقت شمعة الاربع ساعات الحاليه هامر مقلوب     تحياتى لكل الاخوه المنورين ومجهود طيب يا رجاله

 *
اخي تحقق من اعدادات الموفنج عندك لان الموفنج عندي لم يلمس شمعة الاربع ساعات للباوند ين 
اعدادات الباوند ين هي موفنج 50  و shift 25   اكسبونينشال  *

----------


## a_gamal

> المجنون فريم 4 ساعات   ماذا لو اغلقت شمعة الاربع ساعات الحاليه هامر مقلوب     تحياتى لكل الاخوه المنورين ومجهود طيب يا رجاله

 
هناك خطأ عندك  وهو ان انت عامل الموفنج simple

----------


## Misho Elmasri

> هناك خطأ عندك وهو ان انت عامل الموفنج simple

 معاك حق يا باشا   انا اسف .. غلطه مطبعيه  :Ohmy:   انا حزفت المشاركه عموما

----------


## Misho Elmasri

طيب على شارت اليورو ين فريم الساعه فى اختراق لاسفل للموفنج مع موافقة الار اس اى   وممكن يكون الهدف اعادة الاختبار للترند المكسور

----------


## a_gamal

> طيب على شارت اليورو ين فريم الساعه فى اختراق لاسفل للموفنج مع موافقة الار اس اى   وممكن يكون الهدف اعادة الاختبار للترند المكسور

 
انا دخلت  من بدية الشمعة ، وخلي بالك متنساش الاستوب

----------


## أحـمـد عـزام

السلام عليكم انا كنت داخل ع الموضوع عشان اسأل شو رأيكم انا دخلت صفقة(طبعا ع الديمو) سيل من عند النقطة 162.30 هل هو دخول صحيح او انو كان لازم استنى تفتح الشمعة التالية تحت الموفنج بالزبط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شوووووووو رأيكم

----------


## أحـمـد عـزام

على فكرة في فرصة كمان ع الباوند\دولار صحيح ولا انا متهيئلي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## وسام النوباني

> اهلا بالاخ محاسب الفوركس ازيك يا اخي  وين ما شفناك من زمان عسى ما في شر  وان شاء الله تكون مشكلتك مع النت انحلت

 اشكرك  اخي الكريم  المقوقس وبارك الله فيك على سؤالك وشو اخبار الدورة معاك :013: يارب موفق ومتفوق  :Good:  الحمد لله واخيرا نت بسرعة 1 ميكا اي دي اس ال بس من كم يوم  :18: 
والحين بتايع السوق ... تسلم ياغالي ويكرمك ربي :Hands:

----------


## سهم

من يعرف كيف يغير الshfit الى25 في برنامج افكسول تشارت
وتقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## a_gamal

> من يعرف كيف يغير الshfit الى25 في برنامج افكسول تشارت
> وتقبلوا تحياتي

 
تفضل يااخي

----------


## أحـمـد عـزام

الله يسامحكم ماحدا رد علي..........................
و فتحت شمعه جديدة فوق الموفنج باليورو\ين يعني قلبت العملية باي........ 
شو رأيكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سهم

> تفضل يااخي

 شكرا اخي ماقصرت
بس انا اقصد تشارت شركة افكس سول
هل احد يعرف كيف يغير الshfit فيه الى 25
وشكراا للجميع

----------


## a_gamal

> الله يسامحكم ماحدا رد علي..........................
> و فتحت شمعه جديدة فوق الموفنج باليورو\ين يعني قلبت العملية باي........ 
> شو رأيكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 والله يااخي انا كمان داخل معاك ، وان شاء الله هيرجع تاني
لانك لو ذهبت لفريم الاربع ساعات هتلاقي الموفنج عامل مقاومة قوية للسعر وان شاء الله هيرتد ويصيب الهدف 
ياما لاقدر الله يضرب الاستوب
وانا في الطريقة ده يااما يضرب الاستوب واما يصيب الهدف

----------


## a_gamal

> الله يسامحكم ماحدا رد علي..........................
> و فتحت شمعه جديدة فوق الموفنج باليورو\ين يعني قلبت العملية باي........ 
> شو رأيكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 لا يااخي انتظر لشمعة الاربع ساعات واترك شمعة الساعة 
لان الموفنج اغلق قرب افتتاح شمعة الساعة ، الافضل انه يغلق قرب اغلاق الشمعة

----------


## a_gamal

> شكرا اخي ماقصرت
> بس انا اقصد تشارت شركة افكس سول
> هل احد يعرف كيف يغير الshfit فيه الى 25
> وشكراا للجميع

 
هو اصلا في موفنج في شارت fxsol ؟

----------


## Misho Elmasri

انا راى طالما السوق متذبذب كدا نخلينا على فريم ال 4 ساعات افضل   انا عن نفسى هنتظر الباوند دولار فى فريم ال 4 ساعات

----------


## Misho Elmasri

> من يعرف كيف يغير الshfit الى25 في برنامج افكسول تشارت
> وتقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## abosalah

هل تعتبر فرصه على الساعه ؟؟ 
 GBP:USD 
اختراق الموفنج 55 وار اس اى اكثر من 50 
مع اعاده اختبار    :Emoticon1:

----------


## a_gamal

> هل تعتبر فرصه على الساعه ؟؟ 
>  GBP:USD 
> اختراق الموفنج 55 وار اس اى اكثر من 50 
> مع اعاده اختبار

 لا يااخي انتظر لشمعة الاربع ساعات

----------


## a_gamal

> 

 جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## وسام النوباني

> هل تعتبر فرصه على الساعه ؟؟ 
> GBP:USD 
> اختراق الموفنج 55 وار اس اى اكثر من 50 
> مع اعاده اختبار

 مرحبا اخي انا بصراحة ثقتي بفريم الساعة ضعيفة بس ممكن تححق الاهداف لكن بأقل احتمالات صحيحة

----------


## abosalah

> مرحبا اخي انا بصراحة ثقتي بفريم الساعة ضعيفة بس ممكن تححق الاهداف لكن بأقل احتمالات صحيحة

 شكرا لك على ردك 
فعلا كلامك سليم  :Good:

----------


## a_gamal

> مرحبا اخي انا بصراحة ثقتي بفريم الساعة ضعيفة بس ممكن تححق الاهداف لكن بأقل احتمالات صحيحة

 
وممكن تدخل على فريم الاربع ساعات ويضرب الاستوب ويكون الموفنج اخد حركته من اغلاق النص ساعة والساعة ، وتشبع الصعود عند شمعة الاربع ساعات  
واعمل باك تيست وانت تتأكد
مفيش حاجة 100%
انا بدخل على فريم الاربع ساعات في حالة واحدة لو مكنش الموفنج اغلق مع شمع الساعة والنص ساعة

----------


## وسام النوباني

> وممكن تدخل على فريم الاربع ساعات ويضرب الاستوب ويكون الموفنج اخد حركته من اغلاق النص ساعة والساعة ، وتشبع الصعود عند شمعة الاربع ساعات  واعمل باك تيست وانت تتأكد مفيش حاجة 100% انا بدخل على فريم الاربع ساعات في حالة واحدة لو مكنش الموفنج اغلق مع شمع الساعة والنص ساعة

 طبعا مفيش 100% وحتى تتأكد اكثر اني مصدق كلامك بدون ما اعمل باك تيست لاني ما بعرف اعمل ...
ارجع للورا اشوية على الباوند دولار وتشوف ان هناك فرصة بيع لكن بعدد نقاط اقل من 50 نقطة ويا سلام لو مخلي الهدف على اكثر كان مش يضرب الاستوب وبس حتى بكسر شاشة الكمبيوتر  :Big Grin: 
وشكرا على ردك اخي وعجبتني طريقتك في الساعة والنص كمان فلتر 
بس برائي علما لم اجرب لو كمان انزود RSI وية ولا شو رايك
ومش عارف بدي اشوف نتائج الطريقة واندماجي معها كما انزلت بدون اي زيادة وبعدين اشوف شو بطلع معي وازود عليها اشوية مثل ما سويت بالساعة والنص  :012:  :CEDP Stealer Animation30:   :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good: 
شكرا على تعليقك اضافلي معلومة :18:

----------


## a_gamal

> بس برائي علما لم اجرب لو كمان انزود RSI وية ولا شو رايك

 احنا فعلا بنعتمد في الدخول على ال rsi  واقرأ اول صفحة بيد أ/سمير  لابدان يكون rsiمع البيع تحت 50 ومع الشراء فوق 50 
بارك الله لك في رزقك

----------


## وسام النوباني

> احنا فعلا بنعتمد في الدخول على ال rsi واقرأ اول صفحة بيد أ/سمير لابدان يكون rsiمع البيع تحت 50 ومع الشراء فوق 50 
> بارك الله لك في رزقك

 العفو اخي عارف ان اعدات الطريقة كأحد شروط الدخول هو RSI بس قصدي كل ما كانت فوق الخمسين اكثر كان الهدف اكبر  :Drive1: شو رايك 
وياريت تحكينا شو تجربتك مع التأكيد فريم الساعة والنص ساعة ونسبة استبعاد الدخولات الخاطئة عشان اتعم الفائدة

----------


## وسام النوباني

شوفو هاي الفرصة الحلوة على الدلار الاسترالي بس راحت علية  :Doh: 
ثاني شمعة من افتتاح السوق

----------


## a_gamal

> شوفو هاي الفرصة الحلوة على الدلار الاسترالي بس راحت علية 
> ثاني شمعة من افتتاح السوق

 
والله يااخي انا شخصبا لا احبذ التعامل مع السوق بعد اغلاق السوق الاوربي نظرا لشدة الذبذبة في هذا الوقت 
اما بالنسبة للتعامل مع طريقة الموفنج فتحتاج منك متابعة على الديمو فترة كافية ولكن بالنسبة لنجاح الطريقة فهي ناجحة جدا معي بالذات بعد فتح السوق الاوروبي صباحا

----------


## mibogary

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حاب اسال يا اخواني الس هنالك فرصه على زوج EUR/JPy
عند الساعه الواحده صباحا بتوقيت قرينتش على شارت ال4 ساعات
اعتذر عن عدم ادراج صوره لانني اجهل ذلك
وشكرا

----------


## صقر العرب

> *كل الاعدادات كما هي في اول صفحة ليس عليها أي تعديل* *اقرأها واذا في شيء اكتبه وستجد من يساعدك*

 السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته  شكرا جزيلا للرد و سأبدأ العمل على الاستراتيجية باذن الله

----------


## سهم9

> 

 شكراا اخي ولكن حاول ان تغيير الshfit الى ال25 لن تقدر وهذا هو سؤالي جزيت خيراااا

----------


## وسام النوباني

:Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:   :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:   :Hands:  :Hands:   :Hands:

----------


## Epic

تابعو اليورو ين على الاربع ساعات

----------


## a_gamal

> تابعو اليورو ين على الاربع ساعات

 ياه ياراجل ده الكلام ده من الساعة 12 الظهر وحققت الهدف 100  نقطة  ولحد دلوقتي محققة 120 نقطة 
تقبل ودي ، الفرصة انتهت

----------


## Epic

> ياه ياراجل ده الكلام ده من الساعة 12 الظهر وحققت الهدف 100  نقطة  ولحد دلوقتي محققة 120 نقطة 
> تقبل ودي ، الفرصة انتهت

 يا باشا احنا بننتظر الاغلاق اسفل الموفينج مش الاختراق بس لانه ممكن يرتد تانى  
الدخول الامن كان الساعه الرابعه بس انا لم الحقه لذلك من يدخل الان سيحقق نقاط جيده ان شاء الله وياريت تركز على الاغلاق وليس الاختراق كى لا يعكس عليك السعر

----------


## a_gamal

> يا باشا احنا بننتظر الاغلاق اسفل الموفينج مش الاختراق بس لانه ممكن يرتد تانى  
> الدخول الامن كان الساعه الرابعه بس انا لم الحقه لذلك من يدخل الان سيحقق نقاط جيده ان شاء الله وياريت تركز على الاغلاق وليس الاختراق كى لا يعكس عليك السعر

  من اين لك هذا الكلام 
ارجع يااخي لاول صفحة واقرا كلام أ/سمير جيدا وانظر في المرفقات جيد وانت ستعرف  ان الدخول بمجرد اختراق الموفنج للشمعة والدخول من نفس شمعة الاغلاق بعد اغلاقها تحت الموفنج

----------


## a_gamal

*ارجوا من الاخوة قراءة الصفحة الاولى جيدا قبل كتابة اي شيء هنا في الموضوع حتى لانشوش على الاخرين*

----------


## وسام النوباني

> يا باشا احنا بننتظر الاغلاق اسفل الموفينج مش الاختراق بس لانه ممكن يرتد تانى  
> الدخول الامن كان الساعه الرابعه بس انا لم الحقه لذلك من يدخل الان سيحقق نقاط جيده ان شاء الله وياريت تركز على الاغلاق وليس الاختراق كى لا يعكس عليك السعر

 اخي الكريم الشمعة اغلقت تحت الموفنج وبدت الشمعة الثانية والدخول فات علينا انا وياك

----------


## Epic

> نقصود تكون الشمعة تغلق فوقه صعودا وتحته هبوطا

 اتفضل ده كلام استاذ سمير ولو تحب اجبلك فرص كاذبه فى الاختراق قولى  
وانا بجرب الطريقه من مده اخى وانا مش هضحك عليك :Asvc:  
فياريت يكون الكلام بدليل افضل

----------


## وسام النوباني

> *ارجوا من الاخوة قراءة الصفحة الاولى جيدا قبل كتابة اي شيء هنا في الموضوع حتى لانشوش على الاخرين*

 اخي الكريم لو كنت غلطان في المشاركات او الصور المرفقة ياريت تحكيلي  :Hands:

----------


## Epic

> اخي الكريم الشمعة اغلقت تحت الموفنج وبدت الشمعة الثانية والدخول فات علينا انا وياك

 يا جماعه ببساطه انا استخدمت الموفينج كعامل مساعد مش اكتر انا دخولى ان على اساس نموذج مثلث هابط يعنى عارف انا هدفى لفين  
والمتابعه كانت من الساعه الرابعه وانا قلت مره ان انا ملحقتهاش

----------


## Epic

> *ارجوا من الاخوة قراءة الصفحة الاولى جيدا قبل كتابة اي شيء هنا في الموضوع حتى لانشوش على الاخرين*

 ياريت تقرا ردى الاول بعدين تشرط وتحكم  :016:

----------


## a_gamal

> اتفضل ده كلام استاذ سمير ولو تحب اجبلك فرص كاذبه فى الاختراق قولى  
> وانا بجرب الطريقه من مده اخى وانا مش هضحك عليك 
> فياريت يكون الكلام بدليل افضل

 
المقصود هنا هو نفس شمعة الاختراق مع الموفنج وانظر جيدا الى الصور التى وضعها التوضيحية الموجودة في المشاركة الاولى 
واذا كنت تريد ان تأتي بفرص كاذبة فانت تقصد الفرص التي يضرب فيها الاستوب وهذا شيء عادي ان يضرب الاستوب في اي طريقة
اما بالنسبة للدخول فارجع بالمشاركات لاسبوع وستجد مشاركات لي ولأستاذ سمير فيها كلام عن الدخول من نفس شمع الاغلاق

----------


## وسام النوباني

> يا جماعه ببساطه انا استخدمت الموفينج كعامل مساعد مش اكتر انا دخولى ان على اساس نموذج مثلث هابط يعنى عارف انا هدفى لفين  
> والمتابعه كانت من الساعه الرابعه وانا قلت مره ان انا ملحقتهاش

 طيب ياريت ترسم هذا المثلث :015:

----------


## a_gamal

هذه صورة من الصفحة الاولى تمعن بها جيد وقل رأيك فيها

----------


## Epic

> المقصود هنا هو نفس شمعة الاختراق مع الموفنج وانظر جيدا الى الصور التى وضعها التوضيحية الموجودة في المشاركة الاولى 
> واذا كنت تريد ان تأتي بفرص كاذبة فانت تقصد الفرص التي يضرب فيها الاستوب وهذا شيء عادي ان يضرب الاستوب في اي طريقة
> اما بالنسبة للدخول فارجع بالمشاركات لاسبوع وستجد مشاركات لي ولأستاذ سمير فيها كلام عن الدخول من نفس شمع الاغلاق

 مين قالك ان شمعة الاختراق هى شمعة الاغلاق؟؟؟ 
من اسبوع!!  راجع انت الموضوع هتلاقينى بقالى اكثر من شهر متابع مع استاذ سمير والاخ عبد الجبار والاخ wanna lose يعنى سالت استاذ سمير فى كل ده  
انا مش اقصد ضرب الستوب طبعا بقولك اختراق كاذب  
واتفضل الشارت شوف الشمعه فين والار اس اى فين

----------


## Epic

> هذه صورة من الصفحة الاولى تمعن بها جيد وقل رأيك فيها

 انا مش عارف اقولك ايه بس  
شوف مكتوب شمعة الدخول فين  :Big Grin:

----------


## Epic

> طيب ياريت ترسم هذا المثلث

 اتفضل

----------


## a_gamal

> انا مش عارف اقولك ايه بس  
> شوف مكتوب شمعة الدخول فين

 انظر الى السعر المكتوب الدخول عليه ،  1.9585   ده معناه ايه

----------


## Epic

> انظر الى السعر المكتوب الدخول عليه ،  1.9585   ده معناه ايه

 معناه بداية تكون شمعة الاغلاق  :Noco:

----------


## a_gamal

> معناه بداية تكون شمعة الاغلاق

 كيف يعني بداية تكون شمعة الاغلاق 
ووالهدف 180 نقطة تحقق  عند سعر  1.9405  معنى كده ان الدخول كان من سعر 1.9585  
وهي الشمعة التي بعد اختراق الموفنج للشمعة التي قبلها 
ولو على كلامك ودخلنا من الشمعة التي بعدها هذا معناه ان الهدف سيكون حوالي 100 نقطة وهذا مخالف لكلام الاستاذ سمير

----------


## a_gamal

> مين قالك ان شمعة الاختراق هى شمعة الاغلاق؟؟؟ 
> من اسبوع!!  راجع انت الموضوع هتلاقينى بقالى اكثر من شهر متابع مع استاذ سمير والاخ عبد الجبار والاخ wanna lose يعنى سالت استاذ سمير فى كل ده  
> انا مش اقصد ضرب الستوب طبعا بقولك اختراق كاذب  
> واتفضل الشارت شوف الشمعه فين والار اس اى فين

 
الشمعة التي تشير اليها هي شمعة الثامنة صباحا ، وقت ذبذبة شديد ، باقي ساعة ويفتح السوق الاوروبي 
وانظر الى شمعة الساعة 12 بعدها ماالذي حدث 
وعلى اقل تقدير بالنسبة للشمعة التي وضعتها ، هي من الصفقات التي يضربها الاستوب ، مع ان لاينصح بالدخول في هذا الوقت اصلا

----------


## Epic

> كيف يعني بداية تكون شمعة الاغلاق 
> ووالهدف 180 نقطة تحقق  عند سعر  1.9405  معنى كده ان الدخول كان من سعر 1.9585  
> وهي الشمعة التي بعد اختراق الموفنج للشمعة التي قبلها 
> ولو على كلامك ودخلنا من الشمعة التي بعدها هذا معناه ان الهدف سيكون حوالي 100 نقطة وهذا مخالف لكلام الاستاذ سمير

 التحديد على الصوره لن يكون دقيق وسأحاول البحث عن مشاركات اكثر لاستاذ سمير تؤكد ما قلته

----------


## Epic

> الشمعة التي تشير اليها هي شمعة الثامنة صباحا ، وقت ذبذبة شديد ، باقي ساعة ويفتح السوق الاوروبي 
> وانظر الى شمعة الساعة 12 بعدها ماالذي حدث 
> وعلى اقل تقدير بالنسبة للشمعة التي وضعتها ، هي من الصفقات التي يضربها الاستوب ، مع ان لاينصح بالدخول في هذا الوقت اصلا

 بس اختراق وار اس اى فوق الـ50 زى ما انت قلت !!  :Asvc:

----------


## a_gamal

> بس اختراق وار اس اى فوق الـ50 زى ما انت قلت !!

 
لاينصح بالدخول وقت الاسيوي او بعد اغلاق الاوربي لان هذا الوقت يكون فيه ذبذبة شديدة والسعر بيرتد او بالمعنى الاصح بيحوم حول الموفنج ، لان الموفنج يعتبر دعم او مقاومة فاذا وصل اليها السعر في وقت كهذا لايستطيع اختراق الدعم او المقاومة ويظل راكد عندها

----------


## Epic

> لاينصح بالدخول وقت الاسيوي او بعد اغلاق الاوربي لان هذا الوقت يكون فيه ذبذبة شديدة والسعر بيرتد او بالمعنى الاصح بيحوم حول الموفنج ، لان الموفنج يعتبر دعم او مقاومة فاذا وصل اليها السعر في وقت كهذا لايستطيع اختراق الدعم او المقاومة ويظل راكد عندها

 يعيب هذه الاوقات بطء السوق وعن نفسى ادخل فى اى وقت عدا اوقات الاخبار طالما ان فرصتى واضحه لا اضيعها  
والموفينج انا بستعملها على الاربع ساعات مثلما ذكرت من قبل فاليوم امامى قصير

----------


## a_gamal

> الحمد لله صفقه الباوند دولار حققت معى اكثر من 150 *من شمعة الاختراق* حتى كسر الترند 
> الباوند ين ما زالت بها الكثير خصوصا بعد كسر الترند

 
هذه مشاركة قديمة لك ذكرت فيها انك دخلت من شمعة الاختراق المشاركة رقم 2867

----------


## Epic

> هذه مشاركة قديمة لك ذكرت فيها انك دخلت من شمعة الاختراق المشاركة رقم 2867

 انا قصدت مجمل الصفقه عشان فيه ناس قالت ان الاهداف مش محدده
وفيه حاجه اسمها فلتره بمعنى اختراق نسبه من الشمعه يوحى بقدوم اغلاقها فى نفس الاتجاه  
فذكرت مجمل الهدف المحقق بس انا لم ادخل سوى بعد الاغلاق
وذكرت كمان الترند المكسور يعنى فيه اكتر من طريقه  :Asvc:

----------


## a_gamal

> مافيهاش مشكلة لان الاغلاق هيكون بالقرب من الموفنج

 
طيب ، اقرأهذه المشاركة مع التي قبلها والتي بعدها ، المشاركة رقم 2925

----------


## a_gamal

> الكسر يتم باغلاق السشمعة على نفس الفريم سواء ساعة او اربع ساعات او دايلى
> احترم الاعلاق او الديل فى حالة توافق السعر فى اى منهم مع مستوى فايبوناتشى او ترند او اى دعم او مقاومة اخر

 وهذه المشاركة رقم 2931

----------


## a_gamal

> ان شاء الله فرصة كويسة وفى النهاية فرصة مثل غيرها قد تصيب فلا تتعامل معها انها ذهبية اتعامل معاها فرصة وخلاص عشان لو ضربت استوب ميبقاش استوب ذهبى

 
راجع هذه المشاركة رقم 2966

----------


## نـزار محمد

السلا م عليكم
فرصة على المجنون .. تم اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات تحت الموفينح.
فرصة بيع حسب الطريقة بس افضل ننتظر الارتداد وناخذ السعر من مكان اقرب الى الموفينج
بالتوفيق

----------


## Epic

> وهذه المشاركة رقم 2931

 يا اخى ذكر الاغلاق 
وانا اقترح اننا ننهى النقاش  
 وانت اشتغل زى ما انت شايف  :Good:

----------


## a_gamal

> يا اخى ذكر الاغلاق 
> وانا اقترح اننا ننهى النقاش  
>  وانت اشتغل زى ما انت شايف

 
انتهى

----------


## وسام النوباني

واخيرا تم الدخول   :015:  :015: 
ويارب تحقق الاهداف  :Boxing: ياريت يا شباب اذا فية اي تعليق :Boxing:

----------


## a_gamal

> واخيرا تم الدخول  
> ويارب تحقق الاهداف ياريت يا شباب اذا فية اي تعليق

 بالتوفيق

----------


## سمير صيام

ماشاء الله اغيب يومين عن الموضوع الاقيكم اختلفتم
الدخول يكون بعد انتهاء اغلاق شمعة الاختراق 
اى بمعنى الدخول مع افتتاح الشمعة الجديدة بعد الاختراق
ننتظر الارتداد فى حالة فقط كانت شمعة الاختراق ليموزين يعنى السعر اصبح بعيد اكتر من 75 نقطة للموفنج فننتظر الدخول من مكان ملامسة الموفنج او الافضل يكون من مكان على بعد 50 نقطة للمجنون و 30 للباوند للدخول ان شاء الله 
ارجو ان تكون وضحت الامور

----------


## a_gamal

حمدالله عالسلامة يااستاذنا

----------


## وسام النوباني

> ماشاء الله اغيب يومين عن الموضوع الاقيكم اختلفتم  الدخول يكون بعد انتهاء اغلاق شمعة الاختراق  اى بمعنى الدخول مع افتتاح الشمعة الجديدة بعد الاختراق ننتظر الارتداد فى حالة فقط كانت شمعة الاختراق ليموزين يعنى السعر اصبح بعيد اكتر من 75 نقطة للموفنج فننتظر الدخول من مكان ملامسة الموفنج او الافضل يكون من مكان على بعد 50 نقطة للمجنون و 30 للباوند للدخول ان شاء الله  ارجو ان تكون وضحت الامور

 والله استغربت بحكي وينك ياراجل :Big Grin: 
كنت بدي ادخل بينهم  :Mad Argue: بس الحمد لله  :Hands: اجيت بوقتك  :Big Grin: 
الحمد لله انا متابع والحين انا رايح انام عشان عندي دوام بدري :No3: 
وفية كمان فرصة قريبة للدولار الاسترالي ياريت تعطينا رايك فيها وكمان على الدخول على زوج اليدي :Drive1: 
شو معنى الترلينج استوب مش فاهم كيف اعملة
وكما شو رايك في الموضو بتاعي ... يعني مصوتش علية او مفيش تعليق منك علية ايوه معجبكش :Cry Smile:

----------


## سمير صيام

> والله استغربت بحكي وينك ياراجل
> كنت بدي ادخل بينهم بس الحمد لله اجيت بوقتك 
> الحمد لله انا متابع والحين انا رايح انام عشان عندي دوام بدري
> وفية كمان فرصة قريبة للدولار الاسترالي ياريت تعطينا رايك فيها وكمان على الدخول على زوج اليدي
> شو معنى الترلينج استوب مش فاهم كيف اعملة
> وكما شو رايك في الموضو بتاعي ... يعني مصوتش علية او مفيش تعليق منك علية ايوه معجبكش

 اى موضوع تقصد بتاع الكمبيوتر انا قريته بس لسه مردتيش عليك فلا تقلق هرد عليك ان شاء الله
التريلنج الاستوب هو اختصارا تحريك الاستوب مع كل كسر دعم او مقاومة او بعدد من النقاط

----------


## سمير صيام

> حمدالله عالسلامة يااستاذنا

 الله يسلمك يارب

----------


## Misho Elmasri

ويلكم باك يا استاذنا  :AA:   وحشتنا والله جداااااااااااااااااااا :Icon26:   وبخصوص اختلاف الغالى رويال سلاير وابو حميد   انا مش عارف لحقوا يعملوا الكلام دا امتى  :016:   الموضوع مش مستاهل يا جماعه وعموما استاذ سمير حلها بارك الله فيك وفيكم  رجاء بس من كل الاخوه التقيد بقوانين الدخول الخاصه بالطريقة عشان نحقق اكبر نسبة امان فى الدخول مع الطريقة  وياريت لو حد فينا مش واخد باله من حاجه اخوه يعدله بشىء من الرفق شويه عشان النقاش ما يقلبش فى النهايه بزعل :No3:   يعنى الشارتات كتير والبيرز كتير وطبيعى الواحد يتلخبط   همسه : انا امبارح طول النهار متابع على موفنج سيمبل  :Ohmy:

----------


## سمير صيام

> ويلكم باك يا استاذنا   وحشتنا والله جداااااااااااااااااااا  وبخصوص اختلاف الغالى رويال سلاير وابو حميد   انا مش عارف لحقوا يعملوا الكلام دا امتى   الموضوع مش مستاهل يا جماعه وعموما استاذ سمير حلها بارك الله فيك وفيكم  رجاء بس من كل الاخوه التقيد بقوانين الدخول الخاصه بالطريقة عشان نحقق اكبر نسبة امان فى الدخول مع الطريقة  وياريت لو حد فينا مش واخد باله من حاجه اخوه يعدله بشىء من الرفق شويه عشان النقاش ما يقلبش فى النهايه بزعل  يعنى الشارتات كتير والبيرز كتير وطبيعى الواحد يتلخبط   همسه : انا امبارح طول النهار متابع على موفنج سيمبل

 الله يكرمك يارب 
وياريت تضبط الموفنج عندك ان شاء الله الى اكسبونشال

----------


## a_gamal

> واخيرا تم الدخول  
> ويارب تحقق الاهداف ياريت يا شباب اذا فية اي تعليق

 
الحمد لله تم الخروج +80  نقطة 
مبروك عليك يامحاسب الفوركس

----------


## وسام النوباني

> الحمد لله تم الخروج +80 نقطة  مبروك عليك يامحاسب الفوركس

 الله يبارك فيك على متابعتك فعلا تحققت الاهداف :18:  بس 
70 نقطة كنت متردد خصوصا اول صفقة مدروسة :Big Grin: 
الحمد لله المهم الواحد يشتغل على الطريقة صح :Good:

----------


## a_gamal

> الله يبارك فيك على متابعتك فعلا تحققت الاهداف بس 
> 70 نقطة كنت متردد خصوصا اول صفقة مدروسة
> الحمد لله المهم الواحد يشتغل على الطريقة صح

 انا كنت داخل الصفقة معاك

----------


## Misho Elmasri

> الله يكرمك يارب   وياريت تضبط الموفنج عندك ان شاء الله الى اكسبونشال

 ظبطته من ساعتها يا غالى  :Asvc:

----------


## Misho Elmasri

> الله يبارك فيك على متابعتك فعلا تحققت الاهداف بس 
> 70 نقطة كنت متردد خصوصا اول صفقة مدروسة
> الحمد لله المهم الواحد يشتغل على الطريقة صح

  

> انا كنت داخل الصفقة معاك

 مبروك يا رجاله ومزيد من الصفقات الناجحه ان شاء الله  :18:

----------


## Epic

> ماشاء الله اغيب يومين عن الموضوع الاقيكم اختلفتم
> الدخول يكون بعد انتهاء اغلاق شمعة الاختراق 
> اى بمعنى الدخول مع افتتاح الشمعة الجديدة بعد الاختراق
> ننتظر الارتداد فى حالة فقط كانت شمعة الاختراق ليموزين يعنى السعر اصبح بعيد اكتر من 75 نقطة للموفنج فننتظر الدخول من مكان ملامسة الموفنج او الافضل يكون من مكان على بعد 50 نقطة للمجنون و 30 للباوند للدخول ان شاء الله 
> ارجو ان تكون وضحت الامور

 اهلا استاذنا والحمد لله على سلامتك :Eh S(7):

----------


## hussain63

اخواني السلام عليكماولا اشكر الاستاذ سمير على هذه الطريقةوارجوا منكم سعة صدركم لتجاوبوني على اسئلتي لكي افهم كوني جديد على هذه الطرق واحاول الفهم بمساعدتكم الله يبارك فيكمهل المقصود ب موفنج هو نفسه Moving Average – Exponential اللي موجود في الأف اكس سوليشن شارتوهل المقصود ب RSI 14هو نفسه Relative Strength Indexماالمقصود كسر موفنج 55 صعودا هل المقصود تقاطع الخطين اي الأار اس اي والموفنجوايضا نفس السؤال كسر موفنج 55 هبوطا هل المقصود تقاطع الخطينهل تفضلون الموفنج ان يكون في نفس البين مع الأار اس اي او يكون مع نفس الشارتهذا ولكم مني كل الود والتقديرحسين

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخواني السلام عليكم اولا اشكر الاستاذ سمير على هذه الطريقة وارجوا منكم سعة صدركم لتجاوبوني على اسئلتي لكي افهم كوني جديد على هذه الطرق واحاول الفهم بمساعدتكم الله يبارك فيكم هل المقصود ب موفنج هو نفسه  Moving Average – Exponential  اللي موجود في الأف اكس سوليشن شارت وهل المقصود ب  RSI 14 هو نفسه  Relative Strength Index ماالمقصود كسر موفنج 55 صعودا هل المقصود تقاطع الخطين اي الأار اس اي والموفنج وايضا نفس السؤال كسر موفنج 55 هبوطا هل المقصود تقاطع الخطين هل تفضلون الموفنج ان يكون في نفس البين مع الأار اس اي او يكون مع نفس الشارت هذا ولكم مني كل الود والتقدير حسين

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بيك اخى الكريم
نعم اخى هى نفسها الاعدادات
والمقصود باختراق موفنج 55 باغلاق شمعة فوقه فى حالة الشراء واغلاق تحته فى حالة البيع لانه خط واحد مش اتنين 
تقبل ودى

----------


## hussain63

استاذنا سمير الله يعطيك العافية على سعة صدرك وبالعلم الذي تشاركنا به انشاءالله في ميزان حسناتكلكي اكون فاهم فانت تقصد هنا تقاطع الموفنج مع الشمعة ويكون الدخول في الشمعة اللي بعدها حسب مافهمت من الشارتات المرفقة سواء كان صعودا او نزولا بشرط ان يكون الأار اس اي تحت الخمسين في حالة البيع او فوقه في حالة الشراء وبهذه الحالة يفضل ان يكون المفنج مترافق مع الشارت و الأار اس اي في صفحة اخرى.هناك ملاحظة انت ذكرتها في احد المرفقات وهي ان السعر اغلق مرة اخرى فوق الموفنج هل يعني ذلك انني يجب ان اصبر الى اغلاق الشمعةعلى فريم اربع ساعات وارى اذا كان الاغلاق تحت او فوق الموفنج ثم انفذ لك مني خالص الشكر والتقدير

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذنا سمير الله يعطيك العافية على سعة صدرك وبالعلم الذي تشاركنا به انشاءالله في ميزان حسناتك لكي اكون فاهم فانت تقصد هنا تقاطع الموفنج مع الشمعة ويكون الدخول في الشمعة اللي بعدها حسب مافهمت من الشارتات المرفقة سواء كان صعودا او نزولا بشرط ان يكون الأار اس اي تحت الخمسين في حالة البيع او فوقه في حالة الشراء وبهذه الحالة يفضل ان يكون المفنج مترافق مع الشارت و الأار اس اي في صفحة اخرى. هناك ملاحظة انت ذكرتها في احد المرفقات وهي ان السعر اغلق مرة اخرى فوق الموفنج هل يعني ذلك انني يجب ان اصبر الى اغلاق الشمعةعلى فريم اربع ساعات وارى اذا كان الاغلاق تحت او فوق الموفنج ثم انفذ  لك مني خالص الشكر والتقدير

 الله يعافيك يارب
كلامك مضبوط لكن الار اسى اى بيكون فى الشارت من تحت مش صفحة لوحدها 
بالنسبة للملاحظة انت اشتغل على الفريم اللى حاطط عليه الموقنج سواء 4 ساعات او ساعة لكن احيانا يكسر على فريم الساعة مثلا وهو قريب جدا من الاربع ساعات يفضل عندها انتظار الكسر لانه ممكن يرد من الاربع ساعات ولكن ممكن تمشى كل فريم مستقل بذاته افضل خصوصا فى الاول لانه الملاحظة دى لا تحدث كثير

----------


## hussain63

استاذنا سمير الله يعطيك العافية شكرا للتوضيح    يعني ان مجرد ان يتقاطع الموفنج مع الشمعة وهذا هو المقصود بكلمة كسر موفنج اي بمعنى اخر ليس لأغلاق الشمعة تحت او فوق الموفنج اي دور انما اركز على اي تقاطع للموفنج للشمعة ارجو التعليق على الصورة المرفقة لكي افهم طبعا هذا اذا لديك الوقت وشكرا لك

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذنا سمير الله يعطيك العافية شكرا للتوضيح    يعني ان مجرد ان يتقاطع الموفنج مع الشمعة وهذا هو المقصود بكلمة كسر موفنج اي بمعنى اخر ليس لأغلاق الشمعة تحت او فوق الموفنج اي دور انما اركز على اي تقاطع للموفنج للشمعة ارجو التعليق على الصورة المرفقة لكي افهم طبعا هذا اذا لديك الوقت وشكرا لك

 الاغلاق ضرورى جدا وهو الاساس 
والار اس اى لفلترة الاشارات وان كان استخدامها قليل 
المهم التركيز على اختراق الموفنج مع الاغلاق

----------


## hussain63

سيدي هل فهمي صحيح كما تراه في الاسفل الدخول شراء ان يكون اغلاق الشمعة فوق 50 ار اس اي وتقاطع الموفنج مع الشمعة صعودا الدخول بيعان يكون اغلاق الشمعة تحت 50 ار اس اي وتقاطع الموفنج مع الشمعة هبوطاجزاك الله خير , ارجوا المسامحة كوني اشغلتك مافي الكفاية هذا اليوم لك مني كل الحب والمودة والتقدير والدعاء لك بالتوفيقحسين

----------


## سمير صيام

> سيدي هل فهمي صحيح كما تراه في الاسفل  الدخول شراء  ان يكون اغلاق الشمعة فوق 50 ار اس اي وتقاطع الموفنج مع الشمعة صعودا  الدخول بيع ان يكون اغلاق الشمعة تحت 50 ار اس اي وتقاطع الموفنج مع الشمعة هبوطا جزاك الله خير , ارجوا المسامحة كوني اشغلتك مافي الكفاية هذا اليوم لك مني كل الحب والمودة والتقدير والدعاء لك بالتوفيق حسين

 ولا يهمك يا غالى مافيش اى غلبة ولا حاجة 
كلامك سليم ان شاء الله

----------


## hussain63

استاذي لقد غمرتني بعطفك فجزاك الله ورزقك الرزق الواسع , الف شكر

----------


## hussain63

استاذي عملت بعض التحليل هنا في المرفق ارجوا ان يتسع صدرك لي وتقول هل تحليلي صحيح ام لا لكي اتحقق من تحليلي . ارجوا ان تتقبل تحياتي وشكري ياستاذنا العزيز , ربما الوقت متأخر واحتمالية انكم مشغولين ايضا واردة لذا اتمنى ان تجيبني متى تمكنت من ذلك , هذا لك ودي وتقديري

----------


## وسام النوباني

> استاذي عملت بعض التحليل هنا في المرفق ارجوا ان يتسع صدرك لي وتقول هل تحليلي صحيح ام لا لكي اتحقق من تحليلي . ارجوا ان تتقبل تحياتي وشكري ياستاذنا العزيز , ربما الوقت متأخر واحتمالية انكم مشغولين ايضا واردة لذا اتمنى ان تجيبني متى تمكنت من ذلك , هذا لك ودي وتقديري

 كلام سليم  :Ongue: 
بس لو تسمحلي عندي تعليق لان كمان في اشي محيرني 
من ملاحظتي للتشارت المرفق مش من الممكن ان يكون خروج من صفقة سابقه بدلا من الدخول :Big Grin:

----------


## hussain63

ياليت يتسع صدرك وتشرح لي ماذا تقصد 
هل تقصد اننا تونا خارجين من الصفقة , لأني لم الاحظ ان هناك اوامر للخروج في الموفنج , اتمنى ان ارى اجابتك التوضيحية 
شكرا لك

----------


## وسام النوباني

> ياليت يتسع صدرك وتشرح لي ماذا تقصد  هل تقصد اننا تونا خارجين من الصفقة , لأني لم الاحظ ان هناك اوامر للخروج في الموفنج , اتمنى ان ارى اجابتك التوضيحية 
> شكرا لك

 ايوه اقصد الي كاتبة بالاحمر :013: لاني لاحظت ان خط الترند جاي من صفقة شراء اصلا ...
شو رايك  :Emoticon1:

----------


## hussain63

الصفقة الاولى لم تتحقق فيها الشروط لذا لم تكن صفقة كون الموفنج في حالة صعود بس ار اس اي كان تحت الخمسين لذا وبهذه المعطيات ليمكننا عقد صفقة ولكن في الاخرى جميع الشروط متوافقة مع ماطرحه استاذ سمير واتمنى ارى تعليق الاستاذ ولكن يمكن لن نرى التعليق الى غدا

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذي عملت بعض التحليل هنا في المرفق ارجوا ان يتسع صدرك لي وتقول هل تحليلي صحيح ام لا لكي اتحقق من تحليلي . ارجوا ان تتقبل تحياتي وشكري ياستاذنا العزيز , ربما الوقت متأخر واحتمالية انكم مشغولين ايضا واردة لذا اتمنى ان تجيبني متى تمكنت من ذلك , هذا لك ودي وتقديري

 ياغالى واضح انه هناك بعض اللبس ده شارت اليورو دولار 
واحنا بنستخدم الباوند دولار واليورو ين والباوند ين

----------


## hussain63

روح الله يبارك لك في مالك وفي عيالك ويوفقك ويجعل لك من أزمة مخرجا انه قادر على كل شيء 
الف الف شكر وبوسة فوق جبينك تعبر عن مدى امتناني اليك لك كل الود والتقدير

----------


## hussain63

لكي تكتمل الصورة لدي بعض الاسئلة   مالمقصود بال الترلنج ستوب هل هو وقف الخسارة(يعني الستوب لوس)   وكيف يعمل الموفنج 40 وهل مايتكلم منه بوحا ان فريم الساعة كويس    هل لازلتم تتعاملون مع فريم 4 ساعات    وكما اوضحت استاذي الكريم انكم تتعاملون فقط هذه الطريقة فقط للباوند دولار , اليورو ين و الباوند ين   وكوني جديد في هذا المجال هناك بعض الكلمات مثل احهم يسألك هل تريد يبرمجونها في اكسبرت لكي عمل باك تست .   مالمقصود يبرمجونها في اكسبرت هل نحن هنا نتكلم عن برمجة حاسوب ومالمقصود الباك تست    وهل هذه البرامج ان كان فهمي هكذا تصلح ان يعمل بها في الأف اكس سليوشن التي انا اتعامل معها وهل يجب علي ان اعرف شيء عن البرمجة هذه التساؤلات اتمنى منك ان تجيبني عليها لعلمي بانك لن تتردد لخدمة اخوانك جعل الله مساعدتك لنا في ميزان اعمالك   هذا ولك مني خالص المحبة والتقدير

----------


## سمير صيام

> لكي تكتمل الصورة لدي بعض الاسئلة   مالمقصود بال الترلنج ستوب هل هو وقف الخسارة(يعني الستوب لوس) 
> هو الاستوب المتحرك واختصارا هو تعديل مكان الاستوب مع تقدم الربح بحيث يكون بربح عند ضرب الاستوب     وكيف يعمل الموفنج 40 وهل مايتكلم منه بوحا ان فريم الساعة كويس  
> انسى خلاص موضوع ال 40 الطريقة كما فى الصفحة الاولى فقط     هل لازلتم تتعاملون مع فريم 4 ساعات   بكل تاكيد    وكما اوضحت استاذي الكريم انكم تتعاملون فقط هذه الطريقة فقط للباوند دولار , اليورو ين و الباوند ين  نعم    وكوني جديد في هذا المجال هناك بعض الكلمات مثل احهم يسألك هل تريد يبرمجونها في اكسبرت لكي عمل باك تست . اكسبيرت بمعنى متاجر الى يكون متوفر فيه شروط البيع و الشراء ويقوم بيها مكانك اليا     مالمقصود يبرمجونها في اكسبرت هل نحن هنا نتكلم عن برمجة حاسوب ومالمقصود الباك تست  
> لا المقصود به برمجة الطريقة باكسبيرت يتم وضعه فى برامج الميتا     وهل هذه البرامج ان كان فهمي هكذا تصلح ان يعمل بها في الأف اكس سليوشن التي انا اتعامل معها وهل يجب علي ان اعرف شيء عن البرمجة  
> برنامج افكسول لا تحتاج البرمجة للتعامل معه لكن البرمجة شئ يفيدك لو احببت تشتغل فى المؤشرات والاكسبيرات   
> هذه التساؤلات اتمنى منك ان تجيبني عليها لعلمي بانك لن تتردد لخدمة اخوانك جعل الله مساعدتك لنا في ميزان اعمالك   هذا ولك مني خالص المحبة والتقدير

 تم الاجابة اعلاه

----------


## hussain63

ياأخي والله انك غمرتني بعطفك واحسانك , تحية الى نفسك العزيزة كثلا الله من امثالك وبارك الله لك حياتك بجميع جوانبها واعمي عنك عيون اعدائك ونصرك , شكر ايها الاستاذ على صبرك علي وعلى اسئلتي وعلى حسن تجاوبك وتوضيحك  
حسين

----------


## عبدالناصر68

استاذ سمير  انت قلت في شرحك للطريقة ، فريم الاربع ساعات بالنسبة للباوند دولار  بينما الباوند ين واليورو ين  قلت فريم الاربع ساعات والساعة  فهل تعني ما كتبت حرفيا ام انه يجوز استخدام اي فريم

----------


## عبدالناصر68

استاذ سمير صيام وطالما انك احد مشرفي هذا الصرح العظيم اطلب من حضرتك ان تعملوا لنا حل لمشكلة الخط
لماذا لا يكون الحجم الافتراضي للخط  رقم 4  او رقم 5 وان لم يكن بالامكان عمل ذلك ، فهل يمكنكم وضع خاصية تغيير حجم الخط في الصفحة الاولي للرد\ يعني بدل ما اذهب الى الوضع المتطور واغير حجم الخط ، اغيره وانا في مكاني كما اغير اللون مثلا  رجاء  حاول في الموضوع فنحن نعاني من ضعف النت وتقليب الصفحات من اجل تغيير حجم الخط يسبب لي ضياع المنتدى  وبارك الله فيك

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير  انت قلت في شرحك للطريقة ، فريم الاربع ساعات بالنسبة للباوند دولار  بينما الباوند ين واليورو ين  قلت فريم الاربع ساعات والساعة  فهل تعني ما كتبت حرفيا ام انه يجوز استخدام اي فريم

 نعم ياغالى اعنى ما قلت وانا فى كامل قوايا العقلية  :Big Grin: 
بالنسبة للمجنون واليورو ين ممكن تستخدم فريمات اصغر لكن التذبذب اعلى 
يعنى فى وقت الموجات الدافعة على الخمس دقايق بيكون زى الفل لكن وقت التذبذب هتلاقيه رايح جاى وغير كده عايز متابعة اكتر فمادام الساعة كويس وفرصه اكتر وفى الاخر الحساب بيكون ايجابى يبقى كتر خيره 
جزاك الله خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير صيام وطالما انك احد مشرفي هذا الصرح العظيم اطلب من حضرتك ان تعملوا لنا حل لمشكلة الخط
> لماذا لا يكون الحجم الافتراضي للخط  رقم 4  او رقم 5 وان لم يكن بالامكان عمل ذلك ، فهل يمكنكم وضع خاصية تغيير حجم الخط في الصفحة الاولي للرد\ يعني بدل ما اذهب الى الوضع المتطور واغير حجم الخط ، اغيره وانا في مكاني كما اغير اللون مثلا  رجاء  حاول في الموضوع فنحن نعاني من ضعف النت وتقليب الصفحات من اجل تغيير حجم الخط يسبب لي ضياع المنتدى  وبارك الله فيك

 اهلا بيك اخى المقوقس 
بالنسبة لطلبك ليس له حل الا الوضع المتطور اوووووو هناك برامج تكتب عليها وتاخد المكتوب نسخ فى الوضع العادى وتضيف المشاركة

----------


## mogafx

الله ينور بجد تِسلم إيديك ...  :Thumb: 
أنا لسه قارىء الطريقه الآن ، بسيطه و رائعه ...
بارك الله فيك أستاذ سمير ..
مع التحيه ،،،

----------


## mogafx

> اهلا بيك اخى المقوقس 
> بالنسبة لطلبك ليس له حل الا الوضع المتطور اوووووو هناك برامج تكتب عليها وتاخد المكتوب نسخ فى الوضع العادى وتضيف المشاركة

 للعِلم يمكن عمل ذلك عن طريق التعديل في القوالب ..
actually i'm web designer  :Doh:

----------


## mogafx

> استاذ سمير صيام وطالما انك احد مشرفي هذا الصرح العظيم اطلب من حضرتك ان تعملوا لنا حل لمشكلة الخط
> لماذا لا يكون الحجم الافتراضي للخط  رقم 4  او رقم 5 وان لم يكن بالامكان عمل ذلك ، فهل يمكنكم وضع خاصية تغيير حجم الخط في الصفحة الاولي للرد\ يعني بدل ما اذهب الى الوضع المتطور واغير حجم الخط ، اغيره وانا في مكاني كما اغير اللون مثلا  رجاء  حاول في الموضوع فنحن نعاني من ضعف النت وتقليب الصفحات من اجل تغيير حجم الخط يسبب لي ضياع المنتدى  وبارك الله فيك

 يمكنك تسجيل هذا الكود في ملف تكست عندك :  

```
 [size="5"]يتم كتابة الكلام في هذا السطر[/size] 
  
```

و يمكنك الكتابه بدون الدخول للوضع المتطور عند طريق وضع الكود في الرد السريع مع تغيير جملة " يتم كتابة الكلام في هذا السطر" .
و يمكنك تغيير رقم 5 إلي أي رقم حتى 7 ، و هو حجم الخط . 
مع التحيـه ،،  :Eh S(7):

----------


## عبدالناصر68

[size="5"]  هذه تجربة يا اخي الكريم  ان ظهرت فعلا كما قلت ، فسوف ادعو لك في ظهر الغيب عشرة دعوات واما ان فشلت العملية فسوف ادعو لك عشرة دعوات ايضا في ظهر الغيب  [/size]

----------


## عبدالناصر68

[size="9"]  وهذه تجربة اخرى حيث قمت بتغيير الحجم الى 9 [/size]

----------


## عبدالناصر68

[size="7"]  الباين اني ما فهمت الطريقة يا اخي  [/size]

----------


## mogafx

> [size="9"]  وهذه تجربة اخرى حيث قمت بتغيير الحجم الى 9 [/size]

 حمل ملف التكست من المرفقات ...
الكود لن يعمل بهذا الشكل لإنك أخدتُه كوبي بست من المنتدى و بالتالي تم قراءة الكود على إنه كتابه عاديه بدليل تلوينُه لإن المنتدى يعمل على الوضع المتطور إفتراضي ، مش عارف أفهمهالك إزاي ، بس جرب نزل الملف و خُد الكود مِنُه كوبي بست و هتدعيلي إن شاء الله ..  :Good:

----------


## عبدالناصر68

[size="7"]  بارك الله فيك يا غالي  دا انت عملت طيب , كثر الف خيرك  ومش انا بس اللي بدعيلك  صدقني كثيرين يعانون من هذه المشكلة ، وسوف يدعون لك   على فكرة انا نسيت اقولك ان تظلل المشاركة رقم 3166  قبل ان تقرأها   [/size]

----------


## mogafx

السطر التالي فقط مكتوب داخل الكود :  
- بارك الله فيك يا غالي ، و الكلام المكتوب في هذا السطر داخل الكود .    
* ملحوظه : كلامك لا يظهر بخط كبير خُد الكود من المرفقات في المشاركه رقم *3169*
و المعذره على الكلام الجانبي في الموضوع ..
مع التحيـه  :Regular Smile:

----------


## عبدالناصر68

بارك الله فيك ، ورحم الله والديك ، واسعدك في الدنيا ، وادخلك الجنة في الآخرة، ورضي عنك وأرضى عنك والديك

----------


## mogafx

> بارك الله فيك ، ورحم الله والديك ، واسعدك في الدنيا ، وادخلك الجنة في الآخرة، ورضي عنك وأرضى عنك والديك

 الله يحفظك و لك مِثل ما قلت ..  :Eh S(7): 
و في الخدمه أي وقت  :Regular Smile:

----------


## عبدالناصر68

نجحت هالمرة يا طيب يابن الطيبين
وماتنسى تظلل المشاركة رقم 3166 علشان ما يدخل الشيطان وتفهمني غلط ههههههههههههه وياريت تكمل جميلك وتجعل لي اللون ازرق بالمرة

----------


## mogafx

> نجحت هالمرة يا طيب يابن الطيبين
> وماتنسى تظلل المشاركة رقم 3166 علشان ما يدخل الشيطان وتفهمني غلط ههههههههههههه وياريت تكمل جميلك وتجعل لي اللون ازرق بالمرة

 ولا يهمك يا غالي و جزاك الله خيراً على الدعوه الطيبه . 
الكود بالمرفقات للكتابه باللون الأزرق . 
و للمزيد حول أكواد الـ BB في المنتديات الـ vb يمكنك الإطلاع على الرابط التالي : منتديات المتداول العربي - قائمة رموز BB Code

----------


## عبدالناصر68

> ولا يهمك يا غالي و جزاك الله خيراً على الدعوه الطيبه . 
> الكود بالمرفقات للكتابه باللون الأزرق . 
> و للمزيد حول أكواد الـ BB في المنتديات الـ vb يمكنك الإطلاع على الرابط التالي : منتديات المتداول العربي - قائمة رموز BB Code

     جوزيت خيرا وزوجت بكرا

----------


## عبدالناصر68

اخي الكريم انا قمت عرضت الطريقة على اخواني في الدورة ، فقام احدهم باعطائي هذه الطريقة الاسهل والاسرع ، وهي المشروحة في توقيعي لكي تعم الفائدة على الجميع

----------


## عبدالناصر68

يعني العملية ضحك على الكومبيوتر  وان شاء يسامحنا على هذه الخدعة

----------


## memetrus

> وكيف يعمل الموفنج 40 وهل مايتكلم منه بوحا ان فريم الساعة كويس
> انسى خلاص موضوع ال 40 الطريقة كما فى الصفحة الاولى فقط 
> هل لازلتم تتعاملون مع فريم 4 ساعات
> بكل تاكيد

 اعذرني يا استاذ سمير عندي كم سؤال
انا عايز اعرف ليه طريقة ( Bo7a ) فشلت بتاعت ال موفينج اربعين ؟ مع اني جربتها ونتائجها رائعة
فريم الاربع ساعات على المجنون فقط مستحب صح ؟ ولو على الباوند ممكن فريم الساعه ؟
تالت حاجه لو سمحت عايز مؤشر الاستوكست المعدل المناسب لطريقة موفينج 55 ابو لونين بس على ليفل 50  :Regular Smile: 
وطالما الطريقة بتاعة موفينج 55 ناجحة لحد الان ما شاء الله فين الاكسبرت بتاعها ؟
طبعا مبيشتغلش على ال fxcm وهشغلو على الميتا واشوف صفقاته هتبقى امتى
معلش  اعذرني انا عارف ان اسئلتي متجاوب عليها بس في اكتر من 212 صفحة نظرا لضيق الوقت والامتحانات وكدا
وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> اعذرني يا استاذ سمير عندي كم سؤال
> انا عايز اعرف ليه طريقة ( Bo7a ) فشلت بتاعت ال موفينج اربعين ؟ مع اني جربتها ونتائجها رائعة
> فريم الاربع ساعات على المجنون فقط مستحب صح ؟ ولو على الباوند ممكن فريم الساعه ؟
> تالت حاجه لو سمحت عايز مؤشر الاستوكست المعدل المناسب لطريقة موفينج 55 ابو لونين بس على ليفل 50 
> وطالما الطريقة بتاعة موفينج 55 ناجحة لحد الان ما شاء الله فين الاكسبرت بتاعها ؟
> طبعا مبيشتغلش على ال fxcm وهشغلو على الميتا واشوف صفقاته هتبقى امتى
> معلش  اعذرني انا عارف ان اسئلتي متجاوب عليها بس في اكتر من 212 صفحة نظرا لضيق الوقت والامتحانات وكدا
> وشكرا

  اهلا بيك اخى الكريم  بالنسبة لاستفساراتك فهى كالاتى   بالنسبة لموفنج 40 لاخونا بوحة فتم عمل باك تست يدوى وقتها وكانت النتيجة وقتها لم تعجبنى وهو قام بالتعديل عليها وتنزيلها بمضووع منفصل "صبح صبح "   بالنسبة للمجنون فريم الاربع ساعات والساعة والباوند اربع ساعات والساعة مع شرط يكون معاه متوافق كسر ترند او دعم او مقاومة او مستوى فايبوناتشى
بالنسبة للاستوكاستك المعدل ليس موجود فى الطريقة نهائيا
بالنسبة للاكسبيرت فاخونا ابو ايمن المصرى وضع واحد له وموجود فى اول صفحة ولكنى لم استخدمه لانى لا اتعامل مع برنامج ميتا بحساب حقيقى لكن لا يمنع من يجربه وليس هناك ربط بين نجاح الطريقة وبين الزام وجود اكسبيرت
وتقدر تستخدمه مع افكسم مع توفير الحسابات الديمو ان شاء الله 
واهلا بيك دايما

----------


## mogafx

> اخي الكريم انا قمت عرضت الطريقة على اخواني في الدورة ، فقام احدهم باعطائي هذه الطريقة الاسهل والاسرع ، وهي المشروحة في توقيعي لكي تعم الفائدة على الجميع

 نعم أخي العزيز قرأت توقيعك و الطريقه صحيحه لإن المنتدى يعمل على الوضع المتطور بشكل أوتوماتيكي ، و لن تعمل إذا كان المنتدى يعمل على الوضع العادي ، ولا يوجد خدعه في ذلك ولا شي لإنها تعتمد بالأساس على إعدادات المنتدى و ليس جهاز الكمبيوتر . 
و يكفي الدعاء بظهر الغيب بدون ذِكر الأسماء في التوقيع .
بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز على الدعوات الطيبه و جزاك الله بالمِثل  :Eh S(7): 
و المعذره على المشاركات الجانبيه في الموضوع ، مع التحيه ،،،

----------


## أحـمـد عـزام

بس ممكن اعرف اذا هالاسترتيجية مجربة على فريم اصغر من 4 ساعات 
لاني جربتها على فريم يورو\ين على الساعه بس حسيتها مش مزبوطة كتير
شو رأيكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## hussain63

الاستاذ سمير صيام يؤكد على الفريم 4 ساعات 
تحياتي

----------


## سمير صيام

> بس ممكن اعرف اذا هالاسترتيجية مجربة على فريم اصغر من 4 ساعات 
> لاني جربتها على فريم يورو\ين على الساعه بس حسيتها مش مزبوطة كتير
> شو رأيكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 هى متجربة ولكن الاهم تجربتك الشخصية فلو انت شايف انها مش مضبوطة على الساعة لليورو ين فلا تحتاج ارائنا لانها قد تناسب غيرك ولاتناسبك انت

----------


## وسام النوباني

> هى متجربة ولكن الاهم تجربتك الشخصية فلو انت شايف انها مش مضبوطة على الساعة لليورو ين فلا تحتاج ارائنا لانها قد تناسب غيرك ولاتناسبك انت

 هذا هو الي شعرت فية بالظبط ولو كان غير هيك لكان الكل اتفق على طريقة واحدة :015:

----------


## أحـمـد عـزام

د

----------


## mdraw

فرصة على المجنون على فريم الساعة

----------


## أحـمـد عـزام

ممكن نعتبرها فرصة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تأخرت شوي عشان هيك ما دخلت.....................
هاي مشكلتي بتأخر شوي او بتسرع بالدخول

----------


## وسام النوباني

> ممكن نعتبرها فرصة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ تأخرت شوي عشان هيك ما دخلت..................... هاي مشكلتي بتأخر شوي او بتسرع بالدخول

 لم تغلق الشمعة اغلاق واضح فوق خط الموفنج بس ممكن نعتبرها فرصة وخصوصا ان مستوى ار اس اي 66   :016:  :016:  :016:

----------


## وسام النوباني

ان شاء الله فرصة قريبة على الباوند / دولار  فريم اربع ساعات  :Big Grin:  بانتظار اغلاق الشمعة :Boxing:

----------


## hussain63

السلام عليكم جميعا 
ارجوا الافادة والتعليق على اشارت المرفق حيث انني وحسب فهمي ان الشرط قد تحقق للشراء

----------


## mdraw

> السلام عليكم جميعا 
> ارجوا الافادة والتعليق على اشارت المرفق حيث انني وحسب فهمي ان الشرط قد تحقق للشراء

   يا أخي بالنسبة لمؤشر RSI :   يجب أن يكون فوق مستوى 50  وهذا صحيح بالشارت المرفق  لكن بالنسبة للموفينج والشمعة :  لا ننتظر تقاطع فقط بل يجب أن يكون إغلاق الشمعة وافتتاح شمعة جديدة فوق الموفينج إذا كان شراء .  والأهم أنك تستخدم موفينج 50 وهذا خطأ الصحيح الموفينج 55 للباوند دولار

----------


## hussain63

بارك الله فيك ولكن اسمح لي ان استوضح منك ان التقاطع حصل وبعدها بدأت شمعة جديدة برضوا تقاطع معها الموفنج في اسفلها فهل تشرح لي تفصيليا اذا ماعليك زحمة
بالنسبة للموفنج 50 او 55 فكيف اعمل ذلك وخصوصا انه عندما تضيفه في اف اكس سول انظر الى المرفق 
هذا ولك مني الشكر والعرفان

----------


## سمير صيام

> بارك الله فيك ولكن اسمح لي ان استوضح منك ان التقاطع حصل وبعدها بدأت شمعة جديدة برضوا تقاطع معها الموفنج في اسفلها فهل تشرح لي تفصيليا اذا ماعليك زحمة
> بالنسبة للموفنج 50 او 55 فكيف اعمل ذلك وخصوصا انه عندما تضيفه في اف اكس سول انظر الى المرفق 
> هذا ولك مني الشكر والعرفان

 ياغالى عندك حسب الصورة فى افكسول
period = 21
shift = 0 
هتقوم فى حالة الباوند دولار هتخليها 
period = 55
shift = 0 
فى حالة اليورو ين والباوند ين 
period= 50
shift = 25  
تقبل ودى

----------


## hussain63

شكرا جزيلا للتوضيح ولكن في محاولتي عمل   فى حالة اليورو ين والباوند ين 
period= 50
shift = 25  
النظام لم يتقبل لن يكون الشفت اكثر من خمسة انظر الى المرفق

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا جزيلا للتوضيح ولكن في محاولتي عمل   فى حالة اليورو ين والباوند ين 
> period= 50
> shift = 25  
> النظام لم يتقبل لن يكون الشفت اكثر من خمسة انظر الى المرفق

 خليك ال تريد افضل وخلاص  امرك الى الله

----------


## hussain63

الله يعطيك العافية استاذ سمير
مافهمت قصدك ال تريد
وهل هناك طريقة اخرى يعني النظام لايسمح لي في الشفت اكثر من خمسة ولكن ماذا لو زدت عدد الموفنج بدل خمسين الى اكثر او اقل هل يمكن ان اجد اقرب رقم اضعه ويكون متوافق مع طريقتكم الله يبارك فيك 
تحياتي وودي وتقديري الى مجهودك الذي تبذله اتجاهنا فشكرا لك

----------


## سمير صيام

> الله يعطيك العافية استاذ سمير
> مافهمت قصدك ال تريد
> وهل هناك طريقة اخرى يعني النظام لايسمح لي في الشفت اكثر من خمسة ولكن ماذا لو زدت عدد الموفنج بدل خمسين الى اكثر او اقل هل يمكن ان اجد اقرب رقم اضعه ويكون متوافق مع طريقتكم الله يبارك فيك 
> تحياتي وودي وتقديري الى مجهودك الذي تبذله اتجاهنا فشكرا لك

 ياهلا بيك
المقصود بال تريد هو برنامج الميتاتريدر الذى نضع عليه الشارتات ويمكنك تنزيله من هذا الرابط AL Trade Inc. - Forex Trading | Forex Mini Accounts | Forex Trading Platform | Forex Quotes and Resources: 
ولايمكن تعديل 50 الى اى رقم اخر  
تقبل ودى

----------


## mdraw

استاذ سمير هل يكون الخروج بعد ضرب الستوب على 100 نقطة أم بالإنتظار لفرصة عكسية على الباوند ين

----------


## mdraw

سبحان الله اقتنعت بهذه الطريقة منذ دخولي عالم الفوركس ولم أدخل من قبل على الحقيقي  الآن  أول مرة بدخل على الحقيقي على هذه الطريقة ضربت استوب  لأني ملتزم بشروطها لم أستطع تحريك الستوب ولا نقطة فضرب   والآن تحققت فرصة بيع كاملة الشروط فدخلت من جديد   الله لا يخجلنا هالمرّة

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير هل يكون الخروج بعد ضرب الستوب على 100 نقطة أم بالإنتظار لفرصة عكسية على الباوند ين

  

> سبحان الله اقتنعت بهذه الطريقة منذ دخولي عالم الفوركس ولم أدخل من قبل على الحقيقي  الآن  أول مرة بدخل على الحقيقي على هذه الطريقة ضربت استوب  لأني ملتزم بشروطها لم أستطع تحريك الستوب ولا نقطة فضرب   والآن تحققت فرصة بيع كاملة الشروط فدخلت من جديد   الله لا يخجلنا هالمرّة

 الاستوب 100 او اغلاق عكسى
بالنسبة للطريقة الهدف بيكون اكبر من الاستوب وان شاء الله اى ضرب استوب بيتعوض

----------


## mdraw

> الاستوب 100 او اغلاق عكسى  بالنسبة للطريقة الهدف بيكون اكبر من الاستوب وان شاء الله اى ضرب استوب بيتعوض

 إن شاء الله ياغالي  والله مشكلتي إني لو ضرب الإستوب عشر مرات رح أتابع معها  لأني حبيت الطريقة وحبيت صاحبها أكتر

----------


## mdraw

آه يا أستاذ سمير هي تاني استوب بيضرب اليوم  قدّر الله وما شاء فعل

----------


## سمير صيام

> إن شاء الله ياغالي  والله مشكلتي إني لو ضرب الإستوب عشر مرات رح أتابع معها  لأني حبيت الطريقة وحبيت صاحبها أكتر

  

> آه يا أستاذ سمير هي تاني استوب بيضرب اليوم  قدّر الله وما شاء فعل

 الله يكرمك يارب
ان شاء الله تعوض الخسارة
على فكرة انا شخصيا فى فرص لا ادخل عليها لانى متعود اربط كلاسيكى معاها يعنى لو اخترق الموفنج وكان عنده مقاومة لا ادخل الا بعد كسرها وهكذا
عموما اخر صفقة بيع حققت حوالى 400 نقطة على الاربع ساعات 
النقطة الاهم فى الموضوع هى النفسية قد يضرب استوب وتخاف تدخل اللى بعدها فتنجح وانت لم تدخلها وتيجى تدخل التالتة تضرب استوب  :Big Grin: 
صدقنى بتحصل وفى كتير من الطرق والنفسية وقتها بتكون مشتتة 
ربك كريم وتتعوض ياغالى

----------


## a_gamal

> الله يكرمك يارب
> ان شاء الله تعوض الخسارة
> على فكرة انا شخصيا فى فرص لا ادخل عليها لانى متعود اربط كلاسيكى معاها يعنى لو اخترق الموفنج وكان عنده مقاومة لا ادخل الا بعد كسرها وهكذا
> عموما اخر صفقة بيع حققت حوالى 400 نقطة على الاربع ساعات 
> النقطة الاهم فى الموضوع هى النفسية قد يضرب استوب وتخاف تدخل اللى بعدها فتنجح وانت لم تدخلها وتيجى تدخل التالتة تضرب استوب 
> صدقنى بتحصل وفى كتير من الطرق والنفسية وقتها بتكون مشتتة 
> ربك كريم وتتعوض ياغالى

 
بعد اذك يااستاذ سمير
الموفنج كان بعيد عن سعر الاغلاق وكمان الشمعة ليموزين

----------


## hussain63

ارجوا تزويدنا بما هو جديد او اي فرصة تحول في الافق جزاكم الله خير والف شكر للاستاذ المبدع سمير صيام ادعوا اليك في الليل والنهار 
من المتابعين

----------


## وسام النوباني

> ارجوا تزويدنا بما هو جديد او اي فرصة تحول في الافق جزاكم الله خير والف شكر للاستاذ المبدع سمير صيام ادعوا اليك في الليل والنهار 
> من المتابعين

 ابشر فية فرصة قريبة على اليورو ين راقبها :Boxing: والله يا اخوان لازم دائما ندعي للاستاذ والاخ الغالي سمير صيام ابو سمرة ابو عبد الرحمن الورد  :Hands:

----------


## medhat 2007

> ابشر فية فرصة قريبة على اليورو ين راقبهاوالله يا اخوان لازم دائما ندعي للاستاذ والاخ الغالي سمير صيام ابو سمرة ابو عبد الرحمن الورد

 اكتملت الشروط انتوا فين يا رجالة

----------


## نـزار محمد

> اكتملت الشروط انتوا فين يا رجالة

 أخي هل ممكن ترفق الشارت؟؟ لاني لا أرى اي فرصة على اليورو ين!!!!

----------


## medhat 2007

[IMG]https://forum.arabictrader.com/attachment.php?

----------


## نـزار محمد

أخي مدحت : 
تأكد من اعدادت الموفينج ان يكون 50
 وshift 20

----------


## medhat 2007

> أخي مدحت : 
> تأكد من اعدادت الموفينج ان يكون 50
> وshift 20

 انا متاكد من الاعدادت اخى الكريم و لكن انت تقصد ان shift 25 و ليس 20 تلك هى الاعدادت الصحيحة ؟ منتظر ردك

----------


## a_gamal

> [IMG]https://forum.arabictrader.com/attachment.php?

 
الشارت صحيح 
واعدادات الموفنج صحيحة ان شاء الله

----------


## medhat 2007

> الشارت صحيح  واعدادات الموفنج صحيحة ان شاء الله

 شكرا على ردك يا اخى و انا متاكد و الحمد لله من الاعدادت لانى لم اغيرها منذ ان بدات اتابع تلك الاستراتيجية .
و فقنا الله و اياكم الى الخير و صالح الاعمال

----------


## وسام النوباني

> اكتملت الشروط انتوا فين يا رجالة

 هههههه والله انا في الشغل وما يربط السيرفر مع البرنامج  :Big Grin:  موفق ان شاء الله

----------


## نـزار محمد

> انا متاكد من الاعدادت اخى الكريم و لكن انت تقصد ان shift 25 و ليس 20 تلك هى الاعدادت الصحيحة ؟ منتظر ردك

 فعلا أخي .. اقصد SHIFT 25 , وليس 20.
بس الشارت عندي مختلف شوية .. ريما بسب بطء خط النت اليوم عندي.. 
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## سمير صيام

> آه يا أستاذ سمير هي تاني استوب بيضرب اليوم  قدّر الله وما شاء فعل

 اعتقد لو انت متابع الطريقة صح اليوم عوضت خسارة المرتين
انا طبعا مبقولش ان موفنج 50 او 55 افضل طريقة لكنها بسيطة وسهل تعويض خسارتها
يعنى انت امبارح ضرب معاك الاستوب مرتين لكن المفروض اخر دخول لك يكون محقق معاك ال 200 نقطة الخسارة وان شاء الله يطلع اكتر

----------


## أبو شادن

> ان شاء الله اليوم هقدم طريقة بسيطة جدا وسهلة جدا ومش عايز حد بيقولى انه بيخسر  صحيح السوق فيه خسرانين كتير لكن انا شخصيا مقتنع بغير ذلك  انا مقتنع ان الطرق كلها بتكسب واحنا اللى مش عارفين والدليل الطريقة اللى هحطها تمشى مع الخبير وتمشى مع اللى لسه داخل الفوركس امبارح طبعا ارحب باى تطوير هنشوف انه ضرورى ونرحب بالنقد للطريقة مادام نقد موضوعى وليس نقد لمجرد النقد  عموما الطريقة بسيطة جدا العملة الباوند دولار الفريم الاربع ساعات المؤشرات RSI 14 + موفنج EMA 55   الدخول شراء كسر موفنج 55 صعودا بموافقة RSI انه يكون فوق 50   الدخول بيع  كسر موفنج 55 هبوطا بموافقة RSI انه يكون تحت 50  معدل الطريقة 1 للخسارة : 3 للربح الهدف 180 نقطة والخسارة 50-60 نقطة  النتيجة المحققة من اول يناير الى اليوم 1475 نقطة بمعدل 250 نقطة شهرى كعقد واحد طبعا  الصور فى المرفقات  واى استفسارات انا جاهز للرد عليها غدا ان شاء الله وان كان الموضوع سهل لا يحتاج شئ   الباوند ين واليورو ين  الفريم الاربع ساعات وفريم الساعة وممكن باقى الفريمات المؤشرات RSI 14 + موفنج EMA 50 + SHIFT 25  الدخول شراء كسر موفنج 50 صعودا بموافقة RSI انه يكون فوق 50   الدخول بيع  كسر موفنج 50 هبوطا بموافقة RSI انه يكون تحت 50  معدل الطريقة 1 للخسارة : 3 للربح الهدف 300 نقطة والخسارة 100 نقطة

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته إخوانى الأحباب .. والله إنى أحبكم فى الله وأسأل الله أن يرزقنى بقدر مااحب الخير لكم جميعآ وقد لمست المجهود الكبير الشاق الذى يقوم به إخواننا أصحاب الإستراتيجيات والتوصيات ولا يبخلون بما وهبهم الله من موهبة ولا يكتمون علمآ عن إخوانهم ويدلوننا على الخير كل حسب رؤيته فإن أصاب فقد كتب الله لنا الخير على يديه الكريمتين وإن أخطأ فكفاه شرفآ أن حاول مخلصآ مد يد الخير لإخوانه .. وانا قد أخذت على نفسى عهدآ أمام الله أن أخرج 5 % من أرباحى صدقة لوجه الله سبحانه الذى منّ علينا بالربح وأن أهب نصف أجر ما أخرجه لله لكل صاحب إستراتيجية او توصية أسهمت فى هذه الأرباح .. وهذا أقل القليل الذى أقدمه شكرآ لله وتقديرآ وإعترافآ لمن أجرى الله على يديهم الخير لى ولإخوانى .. هذه دعوة مفتوحة للجميع أن يحذو حذوى خيرآ للجميع فالله تعالى يقول ( لئن شكرتم لأزيدنكم ).. وهذا أكبر حافز وهدية وكلمة شكر لكل من عمل مخلصآ لإفادة إخوانه والله خير الشاكرين وهل جزاء الإحسان إلا الإحسان ؟؟؟ من قلبى ادعو لكل إخوانى أن يرزقهم الله من حيث يحتسبون ومن حيث لا يحتسبون وان يبارك لهم فى أرزاقهم وأهلهم ويرحم والديهم .. اللهم إغفر لهم ولوالديهم وبارك لهم فى أرزاقهم اللهم آمين  :015:  أخوكم / أبو شادن

----------


## mdraw

> اعتقد لو انت متابع الطريقة صح اليوم عوضت خسارة المرتين  انا طبعا مبقولش ان موفنج 50 او 55 افضل طريقة لكنها بسيطة وسهل تعويض خسارتها يعنى انت امبارح ضرب معاك الاستوب مرتين لكن المفروض اخر دخول لك يكون محقق معاك ال 200 نقطة الخسارة وان شاء الله يطلع اكتر

 أستاذ سمير أنا لم أقصد التشكيك بالطريقة بل قلت أنني مقتنع بها وأحببتها لبساطتها  منذ دخولي الفوركس ولكن قلت كلامي من استغرابي بضرب استوب مرتين متتاليتين  ولكن للأسف وقت حصول الفرصة اللي بتتكلم حضرتك عنها كنت أنا بعيد عن النت والسوق مليء بالفرص  لن نأخذ منه إلا ماقسمه الله لنا  بارك الله فيك أخي سمير

----------


## سمير صيام

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته إخوانى الأحباب .. والله إنى أحبكم فى الله وأسأل الله أن يرزقنى بقدر مااحب الخير لكم جميعآ وقد لمست المجهود الكبير الشاق الذى يقوم به إخواننا أصحاب الإستراتيجيات والتوصيات ولا يبخلون بما وهبهم الله من موهبة ولا يكتمون علمآ عن إخوانهم ويدلوننا على الخير كل حسب رؤيته فإن أصاب فقد كتب الله لنا الخير على يديه الكريمتين وإن أخطأ فكفاه شرفآ أن حاول مخلصآ مد يد الخير لإخوانه .. وانا قد أخذت على نفسى عهدآ أمام الله أن أخرج 5 % من أرباحى صدقة لوجه الله سبحانه الذى منّ علينا بالربح وأن أهب نصف أجر ما أخرجه لله لكل صاحب إستراتيجية او توصية أسهمت فى هذه الأرباح .. وهذا أقل القليل الذى أقدمه شكرآ لله وتقديرآ وإعترافآ لمن أجرى الله على يديهم الخير لى ولإخوانى .. هذه دعوة مفتوحة للجميع أن يحذو حذوى خيرآ للجميع فالله تعالى يقول ( لئن شكرتم لأزيدنكم ).. وهذا أكبر حافز وهدية وكلمة شكر لكل من عمل مخلصآ لإفادة إخوانه والله خير الشاكرين وهل جزاء الإحسان إلا الإحسان ؟؟؟ من قلبى ادعو لكل إخوانى أن يرزقهم الله من حيث يحتسبون ومن حيث لا يحتسبون وان يبارك لهم فى أرزاقهم وأهلهم ويرحم والديهم .. اللهم إغفر لهم ولوالديهم وبارك لهم فى أرزاقهم اللهم آمين  أخوكم / أبو شادن

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بارك الله فيك ويوفقك يارب
واعتقد ان اى واحد بينزل طريقة بيكون لله ولا ينتظر مقابل اللهم الا دعوة من ظهر الغيب
ولذلك ان ناويت تخرج شئ لله فاخرجه كله لله ولا نبغى الا الدعاء فقط ان كانت الطريقة مربحة لك ان شاء الله 
تقبل ودى

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير أنا لم أقصد التشكيك بالطريقة بل قلت أنني مقتنع بها وأحببتها لبساطتها  منذ دخولي الفوركس ولكن قلت كلامي من استغرابي بضرب استوب مرتين متتاليتين  ولكن للأسف وقت حصول الفرصة اللي بتتكلم حضرتك عنها كنت أنا بعيد عن النت والسوق مليء بالفرص  لن نأخذ منه إلا ماقسمه الله لنا  بارك الله فيك أخي سمير

 انا عارف ياغالى انك لا تشكك انا كل كلامى عشان النفسية فعند ضرب استوبين ورا بعض تبدا علامات القلق والسوق مش مضبوط وتخاف تدخل التالتة وتكون هى الرابحة وتعوض خسارة الاتنين  وتدخل الرابعة وممكن تضرب استوب 
كل ده لعب اعصاب 
انا قلت ان الطريقة قد تكون ليست افضل طريقة لكنها فيها ميزة انها صفقة رابحة تعوض صفقتين ثلاثة خسارة ده غير انها بسيطة جدا بعيد عن اى تعقيد  
عموما ان شاء الله ربنا يوفقك وتتابع وتعوض الخسارة  
تقبل ودى

----------


## hussain63

الله يعطيكم العافية , ارجوا التعليق على الشارتلت الملحقة مع مشاركتي هذه وذلك للأستفادة جزاكم الله خير
واشكر الاستاذ سمير على حسن صبره علينا في مرحلة التعلم انني ادعوا اليك بالتوفيق الدائم 
الصورة الاولى

----------


## hussain63

الصورة الثانية

----------


## hussain63

الصورة الثالثة

----------


## سمير صيام

هلا حسين باشا
بالنسبة لليورو ين فهو فى منطقة تذبذب على الساعة واضحة جدا
فان اخترق لفوق هيكون شراء وان اختراق لتحت سبكون متفق مع اختراق الموفنج 50 
الباوند ين تحت ترند هابط وموفنج 50 على الاربع ساعات مما يميل للهبوط غالبا لكن سننتظر الاختراق لانه بيحاول الاختراق لاعلى 
الباوند دولار اخترق موفنج 55 لاسفل

----------


## hussain63

والله انت اللي باشا الله يكرمك
دائما متواجد استاذنا سمير لمساعدتنا لك مني خالص الشكر والتقدير لك ودي واحترامي

----------


## Mo7trf

> الباك تست كعقد واحد للمجنون   هناك 3 طرق عملت ليهم باك تست طبعا الهدف كان 300 والاستوب 100 واستوب متحرك كل 100 1. اختراقات موفنج 55 والنتيجة 1340 نقطة كعقد واحد فقط  2. انتظار تقاطع موفنج 55 مع 40 النتيجة 900 نقطة 3. اختراق موفنج 55 و 40 فكانت النتيجة 2750 نقطة  طبعا الافضل فيهم هى انتظار اختراق موفنج 40 وموفنج 55 لكن باقى طريقة واحدة وهى اللى اشار عليها احد الاخوة وهى موفنج 55 يكون كقناة يعنى موفنج 55 كلوز و موفنج 55 هاى وموفنج 55 لو دى لسه مجربتهاش  طبعا انا بحاول اشوف افضل العملات مع الموفنج ده بجانب الباوند لنبدا العمل به مع اول فرصة ان شاء الله

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  * اشكرك استاذ سمير بعنف على هذه الطريقه البسيطه المربحه ان شاء الله شدني الموضوع كثيرا حتى اني قرأت منه 75 صفحه كامله ..   * ما اثار استغرابي انك في هذه المشاركه بالاعلى ( صفحه 22 بالموضوع) قمت بعمل باك تست على المجنون وخرجت بنتيجه انه مع استخدام موفنج 40 (كأختراق وليس تقاطع ) تكون النتيجه تقريبا ضعف استخدام موفنج 55 لوحده ..  فمن الغريب التغاضي عن هذا الموفنج !!! ارجو اعادة النظر في الموضوع  * هل تم عمل باك تيست لموفنج50 مع ازاحه 25  وكانت نتيجته افضل من اختراق مو55 + مو40 ؟   همسه .. ارجو ان تضع نتيجة الطريقة في توقيعك حتى نراها جميعا  تحياتي واحترامي

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اولا اشكرك استاذ سمير بعنف على هذه الطريقه البسيطه المربحه ان شاء الله شدني الموضوع كثيرا حتى اني قرأت منه 75 صفحه كامله ..  ثانيا .. ما اثار استغرابي انك في هذه المشاركه بالاعلى (  صفحه 22 بالموضوع) قمت بعمل باك تست على المجنون وخرجت بنتيجه انه مع استخدام موفنج 40 (كأختراق وليس تقاطع ) تكون النتيجه تقريبا ضعف استخدام موفنج 55 لوحده ..  فمن الغريب التغاضي عن هذا الموفنج !!! ارجو اعادة النظر في الموضوع  رجاء .. ارجو ان تضع نتيجة الطريقة في توقيعك حتى نراها جميعا  تحياتي واحترامي

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ياهلا ياباشا وملاحظاتك على العين والراس لكن فى نقطة لم تاخد بالك منها
اننا وقتها كنا بنجرب موفنج 55 مع موفنج 40 ولكن بعد كده استخدمنا موفنج 50 ازاحة 25 بدل منه 
لكن لم نجرب كباك تست موفنج 40 واجمالا عموما نتائج 50 افضل من 55  تقبل ودى

----------


## Ala'a Al.kofahi

الله يعطيك العافيه يا استاد سمير علمجهود الرائع القائم عليه وكل الشكر والتقدير على الطريقة الرائعة ... بجد انها %100  :Regular Smile:  عندي سؤال لحضرتك عن الموفيج 40 ... نضيفو على المجنون ! ولا بيكفي الموفينج 50 ازاحة 25 للمجنون ؟ هل الموفينج 40 exponential  احترامي

----------


## سمير صيام

> الله يعطيك العافيه يا استاد سمير علمجهود الرائع القائم عليه وكل الشكر والتقدير على الطريقة الرائعة ... بجد انها %100  عندي سؤال لحضرتك عن الموفيج 40 ... نضيفو على المجنون ! ولا بيكفي الموفينج 50 ازاحة 25 للمجنون ؟ هل الموفينج 40 exponential  احترامي

 
هلا ياغالى
احنا مش بنستخدمه حاليا والطريقة كما فى الصفحة الاولى

----------


## Ala'a Al.kofahi

يعني افهم من كده محصلش اي تعديل علطريقة !؟
مشكور يا استاد سمير 
احترامي

----------


## وسام النوباني

فرصة قريبة على الباوند ين

----------


## abosalah

> فرصة قريبة على الباوند ين

 متابعها من ساعه  
شكرا لك على التنبيه 
بس ان شاء الله هل الدخول مع اعاده الاختبار للموفنج ام مباشره مع افتتاح الشمعه التاليه للاختراق افضل ؟؟   :Eh S(7):

----------


## وسام النوباني

> متابعها من ساعه  
> شكرا لك على التنبيه 
> بس ان شاء الله هل الدخول مع اعاده الاختبار للموفنج ام مباشره مع افتتاح الشمعه التاليه للاختراق افضل ؟؟

 لا اخي الكريم الدخول مباشرة مع افتتاح الشمعة الثانية بعد اغلاق الشمعة - شمعة الاختراق فوق الموفنج مع توافق الار اس اي - وحسب ما حكين انتا بالنسبة للمؤشر بالاحمر :Boxing:

----------


## وسام النوباني

تفعلت الفرصة قيل دقايق

----------


## abosalah

> تفعلت الفرصة قيل دقايق

 لقد دخلت  :18:  
وبارك الله فيك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## FaHoOoDi

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_   _مساء الخير استاذ سمير_   _ابغئ رايك في الدفرجنس ذا هل جاء وقت البيع_

----------


## سمير صيام

> _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_   _مساء الخير استاذ سمير_   _ابغئ رايك في الدفرجنس ذا هل جاء وقت البيع_

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الدايفرجنس صحيح وقد ينزل الى حدود الدعم 1.9624  لكن هناك دايفردنس ايجابى على الدايلى لذلك لا اتوقع نزول كتير  
تقبل ودى

----------


## hussain63

اخواني السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة للفرصة التي قيل عنها نلاحظ ان الأر اس اي تحت الخمسين انظر الى الشارت , ارجوا التعليق للأفادة

----------


## وسام النوباني

> اخواني السلام عليكم 
> بالنسبة للفرصة التي قيل عنها نلاحظ ان الأر اس اي تحت الخمسين انظر الى الشارت , ارجوا التعليق للأفادة

 انا شايف التشارت الي تستخدمة مختلف  عن الي استخدمة لاني بستخدم التريد وشمعة الاختراق مش موجودة ومش ليموزين :016:  :016:  :016:

----------


## hussain63

ان الشارت حسب ماهو موضح للأربع ساعات وموفنج 55 والاختراق كما هو موضح في الشمعة الخضراء 
شاكر لك ردك انتظر منك توضيح اذا امكن

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخواني السلام عليكم 
> بالنسبة للفرصة التي قيل عنها نلاحظ ان الأر اس اي تحت الخمسين انظر الى الشارت , ارجوا التعليق للأفادة

 يا هلا ياغالى
الموفنج اخترق لفوق وكان الار اس اى فوق 50 فمازال الوضع يعتبر شراء وننتظر كسر الموفنج لاسفل ونرى وقتها وضع الار اس اى

----------


## hussain63

هل بامكانك ارفاق الشارت تبعك

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا شايف التشارت الي تستخدمة مختلف  عن الي استخدمة لاني بستخدم التريد وشمعة الاختراق مش موجودة ومش ليموزين

 صحيح وبعدين ده موفنج 55 
استخدم موفنج 50 ازاحة 25

----------


## وسام النوباني

> هل بامكانك ارفاق الشارت تبعك

 اتفضل اخي الكريم :Eh S(7):

----------


## hussain63

شكرا لكم جميعا

----------


## وسام النوباني

لو عايز اتحمل البرنامج اتفضل الرابط  AL Trade 4.00 - Forex Trading platform from AL Trade Inc.
وعلى فكرة هذا هو المعتمد بالنسبة لحسابات الديمو والتدريب والله اعلم واعلى  :013:

----------


## hussain63

اخواني ارجو مساعدتي حيث ان الأف اكس سليوشن لديها ماترونه في المرفق اي واحد من هؤلاء الأصح للأستعمال لأن هناك عدة انواع من الموفنق افرج ,انظروا الى المرفق وارجاء التوضيح وشكرا

----------


## وسام النوباني

> اخواني ارجو مساعدتي حيث ان الأف اكس سليوشن لديها ماترونه في المرفق اي واحد من هؤلاء الأصح للأستعمال لأن هناك عدة انواع من الموفنق افرج ,انظروا الى المرفق وارجاء التوضيح وشكرا

 موفنج اكسبونينشل اوزل واحد بس رايى والله اعلم استعمل الديمو للتحليل وادخل على الحقيقي 
وكمان فية نقطة الازاحة 25 في افسكول ما بتصير لاني حاولت وقلت الاحسن خليني احلل واضع المؤشرات على الديمو بالنسبة لبرنامج التريد :Boxing:  :Big Grin:  :Boxing:

----------


## نـزار محمد

> موفنج اكسبونينشل اوزل واحد بس رايى والله اعلم استعمل الديمو للتحليل وادخل على الحقيقي 
> وكمان فية نقطة الازاحة 25 في افسكول ما بتصير لاني حاولت وقلت الاحسن خليني احلل واضع المؤشرات على الديمو بالنسبة لبرنامج التريد

 السلام عليكم
الازاحة 25 ممكن عملها في برنامج اف أكس سول وذلك بوضع الرقم 0.25 بدلا من 25 ويعطيك نفس النتيجة لكن الملاحظ ان شارت 4 ساعات في اف اكس سول غير برنامج الترد فمثلا في اف  اكس سول شعمعة 4 ساعات تبدا من الساعة 11 صباحا الى 3 عصرا اما في الترد تبد ا من 12 ظهرا الى 4 عصرا بتوقيت السعودية

----------


## وسام النوباني

> السلام عليكم  الازاحة 25 ممكن عملها في برنامج اف أكس سول وذلك بوضع الرقم 0.25 بدلا من 25 ويعطيك نفس النتيجة لكن الملاحظ ان شارت 4 ساعات في اف اكس سول غير برنامج الترد فمثلا في اف اكس سول شعمعة 4 ساعات تبدا من الساعة 11 صباحا الى 3 عصرا اما في الترد تبد ا من 12 ظهرا الى 4 عصرا بتوقيت السعودية

 اشكرك اخي الكريم عن جد انتا فدتني اكثير اخذت منك معلومتين ممتازة يعني ممكن شمعة الاختراق لشركة افسكول تختلف عن برنامج التريد صح  :016: 
طيب فية ملاحظات ثانية وفي التحليل ماذا نستخدم بالظبط :016: 
وكم يختلف السعر تقريبا بالزيادة او النقص 
وشكرا لك مرة تانية على الملاحظة الحلوة والمختصرة

----------


## hussain63

الله يبارك فيكم وننتظر منكم المزيد كوننا على ثقة من اهتمامكم باخوانكم المبتدئين , شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> الازاحة 25 ممكن عملها في برنامج اف أكس سول وذلك بوضع الرقم 0.25 بدلا من 25 ويعطيك نفس النتيجة لكن الملاحظ ان شارت 4 ساعات في اف اكس سول غير برنامج الترد فمثلا في اف  اكس سول شعمعة 4 ساعات تبدا من الساعة 11 صباحا الى 3 عصرا اما في الترد تبد ا من 12 ظهرا الى 4 عصرا بتوقيت السعودية

 كلام سليم هذا فعلا يحدث
لكن بالنسبة للازاحة ليس متاكد انه تكون نفس النتيجة لانها اقل من 1
عموما خليك ال تريد افضل من وحهة نظرى

----------


## وسام النوباني

> الله يبارك فيكم وننتظر منكم المزيد كوننا على ثقة من اهتمامكم باخوانكم المبتدئين , شكرا

 حياك الله اخي بس للعلم انا كمان مبتدى وبتدرب ولغاية ما اتشبع  :Big Grin: صدقني اخي الطريقة بدها شوية صبر وممارسة صح الفرص يمكن اتكون قليلة لكن نتائجها ممتازة بالنسبة النا وتعلم طولة البال  :Boxing: 
وصدقني حبيبنا ابو سمرة مش راح يسيبك  :Cry Smile:  
همسة : بما انك مبتدى اعمل زي تابع موضوع المتاجرة باستخدام الدايفرجس لحبيبنا ابو سمرة كمان وللعلم انا لسة برفعو وعايز اتفضالوا وحسب ما شفتة في فرص اكثر ان شاء الله

----------


## نـزار محمد

> اشكرك اخي الكريم عن جد انتا فدتني اكثير اخذت منك معلومتين ممتازة يعني ممكن شمعة الاختراق لشركة افسكول تختلف عن برنامج التريد صح 
> طيب فية ملاحظات ثانية وفي التحليل ماذا نستخدم بالظبط
> وكم يختلف السعر تقريبا بالزيادة او النقص 
> وشكرا لك مرة تانية على الملاحظة الحلوة والمختصرة

 أخي محاسب انا استخدم برنامج ال تريد حسب الطريقة. لانه يوجد اختلاف بين البرنامجين.    

> كلام سليم هذا فعلا يحدث
> لكن بالنسبة للازاحة ليس متاكد انه تكون نفس النتيجة لانها اقل من 1
> عموما خليك ال تريد افضل من وحهة نظرى

 أخي سميركلامك مضبوط .. بس الازاحة المتاحة في اف اكس سول بين -5 الى +5 فقط. بينما في الترد من 0 الى 100.فعلا انا استخدم ال تريد.

----------


## Misho Elmasri

صباح الخير استاذ سمير   صباح الخير كل الاخوه المتابعين   الباوند ين 4 ساعات   اختراق الموفنج من شمعتين لاسفل لكن مع عدم موافقة الار اس اى   والان فقط اخترق المؤشر مستوى 50 :Yikes3:   ولكن !!!  الحذر من اعادة اختبار خط الترند الهابط المكسور و خط  الترند الصاعد   مع الاختراق ممكن السعر يوصل بينا لمستويات جيدة جدا قد تكون عند خط الترند الصاعد الموضح بالابيض على اليومى  :Big Grin:   فى انتظار ارائكم الكريمة

----------


## سمير صيام

> صباح الخير استاذ سمير   صباح الخير كل الاخوه المتابعين   الباوند ين 4 ساعات   اختراق الموفنج من شمعتين لاسفل لكن مع عدم موافقة الار اس اى   والان فقط اخترق المؤشر مستوى 50  ولكن !!!  الحذر من اعادة اختبار خط الترند الهابط المكسور و خط  الترند الصاعد   مع الاختراق ممكن السعر يوصل بينا لمستويات جيدة جدا قد تكون عند خط الترند الصاعد الموضح بالابيض على اليومى   فى انتظار ارائكم الكريمة

 صباح الانوار ياغالى
هو اخترق لاعلى ثم لاسفل لاعادة اختبار الترند المكسور ولذلك ممكن يرتد من هنا لاعلى ان شاء الله
طبعا حسب الطريقة بيع لكن الافضل لو اغلق تحت الترند مرة اخرى  
تقبل ودى

----------


## Misho Elmasri

> صباح الانوار ياغالى  هو اخترق لاعلى ثم لاسفل لاعادة اختبار الترند المكسور ولذلك ممكن يرتد من هنا لاعلى ان شاء الله طبعا حسب الطريقة بيع لكن الافضل لو اغلق تحت الترند مرة اخرى   تقبل ودى

   الله .. استاذنا الغالى صاحى ..  :Good:   صباح الفل والياسمين يا باشااا  كلام حضرتك الله ينور ميه ميه  تمام وانا ما قولتش غير كدا  :Asvc:   وعموما هانت وكله هيبان ان شاء الله

----------


## hussain63

شاكرين لكم جهودكم واطلاعنا على تحليلكم

----------


## najem

> ان شاء الله اليوم هقدم طريقة بسيطة جدا وسهلة جدا ومش عايز حد بيقولى انه بيخسر  صحيح السوق فيه خسرانين كتير لكن انا شخصيا مقتنع بغير ذلك  انا مقتنع ان الطرق كلها بتكسب واحنا اللى مش عارفين والدليل الطريقة اللى هحطها تمشى مع الخبير وتمشى مع اللى لسه داخل الفوركس امبارح طبعا ارحب باى تطوير هنشوف انه ضرورى ونرحب بالنقد للطريقة مادام نقد موضوعى وليس نقد لمجرد النقد  عموما الطريقة بسيطة جدا  العملة الباوند دولار الفريم الاربع ساعات المؤشرات RSI 14 + موفنج EMA 55   الدخول شراء كسر موفنج 55 صعودا بموافقة RSI انه يكون فوق 50   الدخول بيع  كسر موفنج 55 هبوطا بموافقة RSI انه يكون تحت 50  معدل الطريقة 1 للخسارة : 3 للربح الهدف 180 نقطة والخسارة 50-60 نقطة  النتيجة المحققة من اول يناير الى اليوم 1475 نقطة بمعدل 250 نقطة شهرى كعقد واحد طبعا  الصور فى المرفقات  واى استفسارات انا جاهز للرد عليها غدا ان شاء الله وان كان الموضوع سهل لا يحتاج شئ   الباوند ين واليورو ين  الفريم الاربع ساعات وفريم الساعة وممكن باقى الفريمات المؤشرات RSI 14 + موفنج EMA 50 + SHIFT 25  الدخول شراء كسر موفنج 50 صعودا بموافقة RSI انه يكون فوق 50   الدخول بيع  كسر موفنج 50 هبوطا بموافقة RSI انه يكون تحت 50  معدل الطريقة 1 للخسارة : 3 للربح الهدف 300 نقطة والخسارة 100 نقطة

 أستاذ سمير هل جرى أي تعديلات على الطريقة في الصفحات اللاحقة. وحسب الاستفتاء يبدو لي أنجح الأزواج هو المجنون فهل هناك إحصائية للصفقات التي دخلتوها باعتبار الموضوع مضى عليه وقت جيد للخروج بإحصائيات متينة  :Good:  كنت ناوي اقرأ الموضوع كله لكن عدد الصفحات ماشاء الله كبير فقلت آخد الزبدة منك. شكراً لك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير هل جرى أي تعديلات على الطريقة في الصفحات اللاحقة. وحسب الاستفتاء يبدو لي أنجح الأزواج هو المجنون فهل هناك إحصائية للصفقات التي دخلتوها باعتبار الموضوع مضى عليه وقت جيد للخروج بإحصائيات متينة  كنت ناوي اقرأ الموضوع كله لكن عدد الصفحات ماشاء الله كبير فقلت آخد الزبدة منك. شكراً لك

 ياهلا بيك 
بالنسبة للتعديلات فهى كما فى اول صفحة ان شاء الله
بالنسبة للاحصائيات لاتوجد بشكل مستمر فستجد فى الصفحة الاولى بعض النتائج حتى شهر 9 او 10 الماضى وكان ابو عتريس جزاه الله خير من شهر عمل احصائية للمجنون واليورو ين من اول السنة
انا رايى تابعها لفترة لايف وان شاء الله النتائج تعجبك لكن ذلك لايغنى عن وجهة نظرك الفنية التى تدعم دخولك  
تقبل ودى

----------


## najem

> ياهلا بيك   بالنسبة للتعديلات فهى كما فى اول صفحة ان شاء الله بالنسبة للاحصائيات لاتوجد بشكل مستمر فستجد فى الصفحة الاولى بعض النتائج حتى شهر 9 او 10 الماضى وكان ابو عتريس جزاه الله خير من شهر عمل احصائية للمجنون واليورو ين من اول السنة انا رايى تابعها لفترة لايف وان شاء الله النتائج تعجبك لكن ذلك لايغنى عن وجهة نظرك الفنية التى تدعم دخولك   تقبل ودى

 شكراً يا أستاذنا ...بالنسبة للفريم على المجنون وحسب تجربتك الشخصية أيهما أفضل الأربع ساعات أم الساعة.

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكراً يا أستاذنا ...بالنسبة للفريم على المجنون وحسب تجربتك الشخصية أيهما أفضل الأربع ساعات أم الساعة.

 الاتنين كويسين خصوصا لو فنيا يؤيد ذلك بكسر دعم او مقاومة معاه او ترند مع مراعاة ان الاربع ساعات فرصه قليلة

----------


## najem

> الاتنين كويسين خصوصا لو فنيا يؤيد ذلك بكسر دعم او مقاومة معاه او ترند مع مراعاة ان الاربع ساعات فرصه قليلة

 مشكور جزاك الله خيراً.   :Eh S(7):

----------


## abo saqer

جزيت خيرا استاذنا الكريم الاستاذ سمير هل الان الفرصة صح شراء للباوند /ين

----------


## mdraw

> جزيت خيرا استاذنا الكريم الاستاذ سمير هل الان الفرصة صح شراء للباوند /ين

  
حسب الطريقة على فريم الساعة والأربع ساعات 
لم تتحقق الشروط
وهو إغلاق الشمعة فوق الموفينج 50 مع ازاحة 25

----------


## نـزار محمد

السلام عليكم
فرصة شراء الباوند ين حسب الطريقة..

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> فرصة شراء الباوند ين حسب الطريقة..

 وعليكم السلام
نعم الفرصة على الساعة موجودة وعلى الاربع ساعات لكن شخصيا افضل اغلاق فوق 204.80 للدخول الامن

----------


## Mo7trf

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله   مشرفنا وحبيبنا الغالي الاستاذ سمير سندخل شراء بحسب الاستراتيجيه ان شاء الله اذا اغلقت شمعة الاربع ساعات فوق الموفنج فما هي رؤيتك من الناحيه الفنيه .. هل في طريقنا اي ترندات او مقاومات ؟  شئ أخر .. ممكن الدخول بحسب الاستراتيجيه خلال الفتره الاسيويه .. ام ستكون الفرصه ضعيفه؟  جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## Mo7trf

السعر الان يبعد عن الموفنج حوالي 70 نقطه .. هل ننتظر حتى يتراجع السعر قليلا  ام نشتري عند افتتاح الشمعه مباشره ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله   مشرفنا وحبيبنا الغالي الاستاذ سمير سندخل شراء بحسب الاستراتيجيه ان شاء الله اذا اغلقت شمعة الاربع ساعات فوق الموفنج فما هي رؤيتك من الناحيه الفنيه .. هل في طريقنا اي ترندات او مقاومات ؟  شئ أخر .. ممكن الدخول بحسب الاستراتيجيه خلال الفتره الاسيويه .. ام ستكون الفرصه ضعيفه؟  جزاك الله خيرا

  

> السعر الان يبعد عن الموفنج حوالي 70 نقطه .. هل ننتظر حتى يتراجع السعر قليلا  ام نشتري عند افتتاح الشمعه مباشره ؟

 ياغالى الشراء كان بعد كسر المقاومة يعنى كان الدخول من 204.86 بالضبط بعد كسر المقاومة

----------


## drmagdy

> ياغالى الشراء كان بعد كسر المقاومة يعنى كان الدخول من 204.86 بالضبط بعد كسر المقاومة

 حضرتك هنا تقصد بالكسر اغلاق شمعة ساعة فوق المقاومة المستوي 204.80 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mo7trf

اخترق الموفنغ افرج عندي على سعر 204.50  واغلقت شمعة الاربع ساعات عند 205.24 ..  أظن الدخول بعد اغلاق شمعة الاختراق على الاربع ساعات وافتتاح شمعه جديده فوق الموفنج أم أن هناك تعديل للدخول عند الاختراق مباشره .. ارجو التوضيح  علما باني اعمل على الميتاتريدر 4 .. واستخدم موفنغ50 شيفت 25 اكبونانشل هل هناك فرق بيني وبين اعدادات الاستراتيجيه ؟  ام انكم دخلتم على فيرم اخر غير الاربع ساعات ؟؟ انا دخلت شراء من سعر 205.66 يعني على كلامك فاتني كثير  :CEDP Stealer Animation30:

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخترق الموفنغ افرج عندي على سعر 204.50  واغلقت شمعة الاربع ساعات عند 205.24 ..  أظن الدخول بعد اغلاق شمعة الاختراق على الاربع ساعات وافتتاح شمعه جديده فوق الموفنج أم أن هناك تعديل للدخول عند الاختراق مباشره .. ارجو التوضيح  علما باني اعمل على الميتاتريدر 4 .. واستخدم موفنغ50 شيفت 25 اكبونانشل هل هناك فرق بيني وبين اعدادات الاستراتيجيه ؟  ام انكم دخلتم على فيرم اخر غير الاربع ساعات ؟؟ انا دخلت شراء من سعر 205.66 يعني على كلامك فاتني كثير

 هلا ياغالى
شوف ياباشا
هو الشمعة قفلت فوق الموفنج بنقطتين وقلنا الافضل بعد كسر المقاومة وكسرها بشمعة ساعة فوقها 
يعنى كان ممكن الدخول مع شمعة الاربع ساعات من 204.16 لكن لما انتظر كسر المقاومة مش لازم انتظر الاربع ساعات بكتفى باغلاق شمعة ساعة لانه اصلا المفروض بدرى عنها 
عموما ده ممكن يكون اسلوب كلاسيكى 
بس برضه انت دخلت متاخر 40 نقطة لان الاربع ساعات بدات من 205.25
هو عموما متوقع يطلع شوية الى 208 ويمكن اكتر  
تقبل ودى

----------


## سمير صيام

> حضرتك هنا تقصد بالكسر اغلاق شمعة ساعة فوق المقاومة المستوي 204.80 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 تمام لان الاربع ساعات ادانى الاتجاه صعود

----------


## Mo7trf

كسر السعر ايضا الموفنغ 50 على اليومي  لكن في طريقة ترندين على اليومي شو رأيك استاذ سمير

----------


## سمير صيام

> كسر السعر ايضا الموفنغ 50 على اليومي  لكن في طريقة ترندين على اليومي شو رأيك استاذ سمير

 هنتابع معاه ان شاء الله لغاية الوصول اليهم ونشوف الوضع وقتها

----------


## Dr_Ayman_2

اخى سمير صيام انا كنت داخل بيع من سعر 205  و السعر ارتفع كما ترى فماذا تنصحنى؟؟؟  
هل تنصحنى بالخروج بخسارة ام انه من الممكن ان يصحح و يهبط لاسفل الى مستويات 204؟؟؟ 
ارجو سرعة الرد بارك الله فيك

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخى سمير صيام انا كنت داخل بيع من سعر 205  و السعر ارتفع كما ترى فماذا تنصحنى؟؟؟  
> هل تنصحنى بالخروج بخسارة ام انه من الممكن ان يصحح و يهبط لاسفل الى مستويات 204؟؟؟ 
> ارجو سرعة الرد بارك الله فيك

 اعتقد صعب النزول الى 204 لكن ممكن يختبر المقاومة المكسورة 204.8

----------


## Dr_Ayman_2

جزاكم الله خيرا على الرد 
يعنى رايك انتظر؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> جزاكم الله خيرا على الرد 
> يعنى رايك انتظر؟؟؟

 انتظر الاربع ساعات حتى تغلق ونشوف الوضع

----------


## mhmoud_ali

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته...  انا من كتر سهولة الاستراتيجية و وضوحها فضلت باصص على الشاشة يجى ربع ساعة من غير متحرك..  فعلا فعلا...ربنا يبارك لك يا حاج سمير و يباركلك فى ذريتك و يرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب و كرمك الله فى الدنيا   و الاخرة...و انا كان ليا سؤال بس....هو كسر الموفينج 55 بيكون بان اغلاق الشمعة يكون فوقة او تحتة و يتم  الدخول من الشمعة اللى بعدها...هل كلامى صحيح يا حاج سمير...و لو غلط يا ريت تصححلى....و الف شكر مرة  تانية

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته...  انا من كتر سهولة الاستراتيجية و وضوحها فضلت باصص على الشاشة يجى ربع ساعة من غير متحرك..  فعلا فعلا...ربنا يبارك لك يا حاج سمير و يباركلك فى ذريتك و يرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب و كرمك الله فى الدنيا   و الاخرة...و انا كان ليا سؤال بس....هو كسر الموفينج 55 بيكون بان اغلاق الشمعة يكون فوقة او تحتة و يتم  الدخول من الشمعة اللى بعدها...هل كلامى صحيح يا حاج سمير...و لو غلط يا ريت تصححلى....و الف شكر مرة  تانية

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بارك الله فيك ان شاء الله كلامك صحيح ننتظر اغلاق الشمعة وندخل اللى بعدها 
تقبل ودى

----------


## Mo7trf

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته...  انا من كتر سهولة الاستراتيجية و وضوحها فضلت باصص على الشاشة يجى ربع ساعة من غير متحرك..  فعلا فعلا...ربنا يبارك لك يا حاج سمير و يباركلك فى ذريتك و يرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب و كرمك الله فى الدنيا   و الاخرة...و انا كان ليا سؤال بس....هو كسر الموفينج 55 بيكون بان اغلاق الشمعة يكون فوقة او تحتة و يتم  الدخول من الشمعة اللى بعدها...هل كلامى صحيح يا حاج سمير...و لو غلط يا ريت تصححلى....و الف شكر مرة  تانية

 تصحيح بسيط اخي محمود الموفنغ 50 شيفت 25 .. اكسبونانشل .. كلوز  تقبل ودي

----------


## Dr_Ayman_2

ماذا ترى الوضع الان استاذ سمير بعد الاقفال؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> ماذا ترى الوضع الان استاذ سمير بعد الاقفال؟

 مازال السعر تحت الترند فان هبط الى 204.8 تقدر تخرج ولو كسر الترند اخرج بخسارة وامرك لله

----------


## watari100

> مازال السعر تحت الترند فان هبط الى 204.8 تقدر تخرج ولو كسر الترند اخرج بخسارة وامرك لله

 السلام عليكم معذرة أخي سمير  على ماذا تتحدث أي ترند ؟ أنا ليس لدي أي خط على الشارت سوى : moving50 , rsi 
شكرا لك أخي الكريم

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم معذرة أخي سمير  على ماذا تتحدث أي ترند ؟ أنا ليس لدي أي خط على الشارت سوى : moving50 , rsi 
> شكرا لك أخي الكريم

 وعليكم السلام
انا لم اضع شارت لكن هناك الاخ محارب فى الصفحة السابقة وضع الشارت 
انت ممكن ترسم ترند هابط وترند صاعد مكسور اختبره وهم المقصودين لو السعر كسرهم
يعنى شغل فنى بعيد عن الطريقة ولكن الطريقة المفروض شراء  
تقبل ودى

----------


## watari100

> وعليكم السلام  انا لم اضع شارت لكن هناك الاخ محارب فى الصفحة السابقة وضع الشارت  انت ممكن ترسم ترند هابط وترند صاعد مكسور اختبره وهم المقصودين لو السعر كسرهم يعنى شغل فنى بعيد عن الطريقة ولكن الطريقة المفروض شراء   تقبل ودى

  
شكرا أخي 
المرجو ارفاق شارت توضيحي
شكرا لك

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا أخي 
> المرجو ارفاق شارت توضيحي
> شكرا لك

 اتفضل

----------


## watari100

أخي سمير لم أفهم جيدا الشارت 
الكثير من الخطوط المهم ما علينا ماذا أفعل الان في نظرك ؟ 
gbp/jpy
open :204.28
price now :206.17 
هل أخرج ام أواصل حصد النقط
شكرا لك

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير لم أفهم جيدا الشارت 
> الكثير من الخطوط المهم ما علينا ماذا أفعل الان في نظرك ؟ 
> gbp/jpy
> open :204.28
> price now :206.17 
> هل أخرج ام أواصل حصد النقط
> شكرا لك

 لو انتى  شارى تقدر تخلى الاستوب على ربح او تخرج مع العلم التوقع الصعود الى 208 
لكن على الاقل استوب يكون على ربح

----------


## watari100

> لو انتى شارى تقدر تخلى الاستوب على ربح او تخرج مع العلم التوقع الصعود الى 208   لكن على الاقل استوب يكون على ربح

 شكرا لك أخي الكريم  أغلقت الصفقة على 206.00
معذرة على الازعاج

----------


## nart

بارك الله بك اخي سمير على هذا المجهود

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا لك أخي الكريم  أغلقت الصفقة على 206.00
> معذرة على الازعاج

 لا ياغالى مافيش اى ازعاج

----------


## سمير صيام

> بارك الله بك اخي سمير على هذا المجهود

 تسلم ياغالى

----------


## سالم11

صباح الخير استاذ سمير  لو سمحت عايز رأيك اذا ما فيها غلبه ولك الشكر  قرأت بأحد ردودك على احد الاخوة ان السعر ممكن يوصل الي 208 أو اكتر وانا فاتح عقود بيع عند 303.30 برأيك اغلقهم بخسارة او انتظر علما انني ما بحبش الهدج لانة بيكتف العملية وحسابي والحمد لله ممكن يتحمل ارتفاع الي 211  اريد نصيحتك ولك الشكر الجزيل..

----------


## hussain63

اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه يعطيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــكم العافية

----------


## سمير صيام

> صباح الخير استاذ سمير  لو سمحت عايز رأيك اذا ما فيها غلبه ولك الشكر  قرأت بأحد ردودك على احد الاخوة ان السعر ممكن يوصل الي 208 أو اكتر وانا فاتح عقود بيع عند 303.30 برأيك اغلقهم بخسارة او انتظر علما انني ما بحبش الهدج لانة بيكتف العملية وحسابي والحمد لله ممكن يتحمل ارتفاع الي 211  اريد نصيحتك ولك الشكر الجزيل..

 اهلا اخى سالم
بالنسبة للمجنون انا قلتانه الى 208 حسب تحليلى اخوانى الفقير الى الله وحكيم سلمانى وممكن يصل الى 211 كمان وممكن اكتر لكن بعد ذلك نزول 
رايى الشخصى تابع موضوع المجنون هذا الاسبوع لانهم بيتابعوا السيناريوهات هناك  
تقبل ودى

----------


## سالم11

> اهلا اخى سالم  بالنسبة للمجنون انا قلتانه الى 208 حسب تحليلى اخوانى الفقير الى الله وحكيم سلمانى وممكن يصل الى 211 كمان وممكن اكتر لكن بعد ذلك نزول  رايى الشخصى تابع موضوع المجنون هذا الاسبوع لانهم بيتابعوا السيناريوهات هناك   تقبل ودى

   اشكرك اخي العزيز على سرعة الاستجابة والتوجيه انا متابع لمواضيع الاساتذة الافاضل الفقير الى الله وحكيم سلمانى لكن حبيت اسمع رايك.  لك الشكر الجزيل مرة اخرى.

----------


## Mo7trf

صباح الخير 
استاذ سمير .. السعر نزل الى 205.10 كان نزوله قوي عند افتتاح السوق
هل نبقى في الصفقه؟
ما هي افضل نقطه لوقف الخساره ؟

----------


## mdraw

> صباح الخير 
> استاذ سمير .. السعر نزل الى 205.10 كان نزوله قوي عند افتتاح السوق
> هل نبقى في الصفقه؟
> ما هي افضل نقطه لوقف الخساره ؟

 عزيزي بهذه الإستراتيجية 
وقف الخسارة 100 نقطة أو تحقق فرصة معاكسة كاملة الشروط

----------


## Mo7trf

> عزيزي بهذه الإستراتيجية 
> وقف الخسارة 100 نقطة أو تحقق فرصة معاكسة كاملة الشروط

 انا قرأت الاستراتيجيه وأعلم ان الهدف 300 والوقف 100 للمجنون لكني دخلت متأخر عن الجماعه.. وحابب اعرف أين وضعتم الوقف حتى اكون معكم ان شاء الله  مشكور وما قصرت

----------


## mdraw

> انا قرأت الاستراتيجيه وأعلم ان الهدف 300 والوقف 100 للمجنون لكني دخلت متأخر عن الجماعه.. وحابب اعرف أين وضعتم الوقف حتى اكون معكم ان شاء الله  مشكور وما قصرت

 عزيزي أنت أدري بنقاط دخولك أنا لم أدخل معكم 
وأنا لا أنصحك بالدخول من منتصف الطريق  
برأيي الشخصي اخرج على أي مكسب وانتظر الرد الكافي والشافي من السيد سمير

----------


## Mo7trf

هل يعتبر هذا ارتداد من الترند اليومي ؟  علما بأن الشمعه اليوميه الحاليه افتتحت فوق الترند اليومي وليس تحته ..

----------


## drmagdy

ممكن لو حد عامل اصحائيات للطريقة يحطها هنا او حتي يبعتي اللينك 
استاذ سمير في احد ردود حضرتك قلت ان كان فيه احصائية للطريقة في شهر 10 ممكن تقلي فين  
شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

اخى محترف
فنيا مادام السعر فوق 204.80 فهو الى صعود ان شاء الله
بالنسبة للفرصة فقد حققت فوق 230 نقطة لمن دخل مع الدخول الصحيح ومن انتظر اغلاق شمعة فوق المقاومة فقد حقق على الاقل 170-180 نقطة 
وبالنسبة لتحليل ايليوت فهو يؤيد الصعود حسب السيناريوهات المتوفرة حاليا

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن لو حد عامل اصحائيات للطريقة يحطها هنا او حتي يبعتي اللينك 
> استاذ سمير في احد ردود حضرتك قلت ان كان فيه احصائية للطريقة في شهر 10 ممكن تقلي فين  
> شكرا

 اخونا ابو عتريس كان عمل احصائية هحاول اشوفها لك 
لكن رايى الشخصى لن تفيدك الاحصائية كثيرا
تاجر بنفسك ديمو وشوف نقاط ضعف وقوة الطريقة بالنسبة لك

----------


## drmagdy

> اخونا ابو عتريس كان عمل احصائية هحاول اشوفها لك 
> لكن رايى الشخصى لن تفيدك الاحصائية كثيرا
> تاجر بنفسك ديمو وشوف نقاط ضعف وقوة الطريقة بالنسبة لك

 طيب انا ملاحظ ان حضرتك بستخدم بعض الاشياء الاخري لتاكيد التقطاع مثل اختراق مقاومة او كسر دعم او كسر خط ترند او حتي مستوي فيبوناتشي 
طيب في حالة الاستغناء عن هذة الاداوت هل يمكن ان تصل الطريقة لنسبة نجاح 3 مقابل فشل واحد
المشكلة ان الفرص قليلة جدا يعني علشان اتابعها عاوزة وقت طويل فلو سمحت محتاج خبرتك معايا 
كمان في حالة تطبيق هذا الاسلوب علي فريم الساعة كم سيكون الهدف والاستوب 
شكرا جدا جدا جدا

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب انا ملاحظ ان حضرتك بستخدم بعض الاشياء الاخري لتاكيد التقطاع مثل اختراق مقاومة او كسر دعم او كسر خط ترند او حتي مستوي فيبوناتشي 
> طيب في حالة الاستغناء عن هذة الاداوت هل يمكن ان تصل الطريقة لنسبة نجاح 3 مقابل فشل واحد
> المشكلة ان الفرص قليلة جدا يعني علشان اتابعها عاوزة وقت طويل فلو سمحت محتاج خبرتك معايا 
> كمان في حالة تطبيق هذا الاسلوب علي فريم الساعة كم سيكون الهدف والاستوب 
> شكرا جدا جدا جدا

 هلا ياغالى 
الادوات الاخرى لانى بشتغل كلاسيكى بطبعى فلا استغنى عنها
لكن لو بالطريقة بس فهى ناجحة ايضا والاحصائيات التى تمت قبل كده كان بدون اى اضافات 
لكن بطبيعتى شخصيا براعى الدعم والمقاومة فى طريقى

----------


## mhmoud_ali

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله....  معلش بس يا حاج سمير انا قريت فى الطريقة حوالى 27 صفحة و بعد كده تهت..  فأرجو منك انك تقولى افضل اعدادات و الازواج يعنى اخر حاجة توصلت ليها...و جزاك الله عنا خيرا

----------


## وسام النوباني

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله....  معلش بس يا حاج سمير انا قريت فى الطريقة حوالى 27 صفحة و بعد كده تهت..  فأرجو منك انك تقولى افضل اعدادات و الازواج يعنى اخر حاجة توصلت ليها...و جزاك الله عنا خيرا

 اخي الكريم الطريقة لم تتغير هيا هيا مفيش تغيير عن الموجود في الصفحة الاولى لكن الصفحات الي بعدها مجرد مناقشات وتجارب من الاعضاء يعني كدة زي

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله....  معلش بس يا حاج سمير انا قريت فى الطريقة حوالى 27 صفحة و بعد كده تهت..  فأرجو منك انك تقولى افضل اعدادات و الازواج يعنى اخر حاجة توصلت ليها...و جزاك الله عنا خيرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ارجع لاول مشاركة ياغالى فيها كل شئ  
تقبل ودى

----------


## watari100

السلام عليكم من فضلك أخي سمير أريد تحليلا للأسبوع المقبل    نقاط الدعم والمقاومة القوية التي ان كسرت أو اخترقت يمكنني الدخول 
شكرا لك أخي الكريم

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم من فضلك أخي سمير أريد تحليلا للأسبوع المقبل    نقاط الدعم والمقاومة القوية التي ان كسرت أو اخترقت يمكنني الدخول 
> شكرا لك أخي الكريم

 وعليكم السلام
ان شاء الله ساقوم بذلك لمن اسمح لى اخر اليوم لانى خارج المنزل حاليا 
تقبل ودى

----------


## watari100

> وعليكم السلام  ان شاء الله ساقوم بذلك لمن اسمح لى اخر اليوم لانى خارج المنزل حاليا  تقبل ودى

  
شكرا لك أخي سمير

----------


## jamal fanan

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته.  
عندي 300 دولار في حسابي هل هده الاستراتيجية تعمل على حسابي .
وأدا كانت تعمل ما هو الزوج اللي يعمل معها. 
وما هي الرافعة الافضل . 
ولكم مني أطيب الشكرا والأحترام

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته.  
> عندي 300 دولار في حسابي هل هده الاستراتيجية تعمل على حسابي .
> وأدا كانت تعمل ما هو الزوج اللي يعمل معها. 
> وما هي الرافعة الافضل . 
> ولكم مني أطيب الشكرا والأحترام

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بيك اخى الكريم
بالنسبة للمبلغ الذى فى حسابك يفضل جعله ميكرو ودخولك يكون بعقد واحد
لكن قبل ذلك جرب فترة ديمو وان ارتحت للطريقة ولاقيتها مناسبة لك توكل على الله  
تقبل ودى

----------


## Teirawi

أخي سمير شفت طريقتك من زمان وما طبقتها بس رح أطبقها لأني سمعت عنها سأبلغك بالنتائج خلال الأسبوع الحالي مع شكري وتقديري لجهودك

----------


## محمد دحروج

> اهلا بك اخى MR. RSI  بالنسبة للتريلنج استوب انا عملته 60 للتناسب مع الهدف  لكن شخصيا كادارة راس مال سادخل عقدين على الاقل عقد الهدف الاول 60 والتانى بتريلنج استوب على الاقل استفدت من الدخول لانه فى فرص كتير فعلا تكون محققة 60 وترجع للدخول يبقى استفدت بيها

  استاذ سمير ماذا تعني كلمة ترريلنج ستوب وكيف التعامل معها

----------


## Misho Elmasri

> استاذ سمير ماذا تعني كلمة ترريلنج ستوب وكيف التعامل معها

 بعد ازن الاستاذ سمير   تريلنج استوب يعنى ستوب متحرك   بتظبطه كل عدد معين من النقاط انت بتحدده   وفى حالة الربح بيتحرك الستوب كل ما تحقق عدد النقاط اللى انت محددها اوتوماتيك  يعنى لو عامل تريلنج ستوب على 60 بيب   فى حالة الربح 60 بيب بيتنقل الستوب على نقطه الدخول   فى حالة زياده الربح ل 120 بيب بيتنقل الستوب على هدفك الاول و هكذا

----------


## jamal fanan

بارك الله فيك أستادي صيام على أجابتك 
والله فضلكم وكرمكم علينا في هدا المنتدىكبير. 
ولا يسعنى قول جعله الله في مزاني حسنتكم وحفضكم لنا الله من كل سوء.
أرجو من أخي صيام أن يشرح لي كيف أجعل حسابي مايكرو أدا أمكن 
ولك مني خالص الشكر والمحبة

----------


## سمير صيام

> بارك الله فيك أستادي صيام على أجابتك 
> والله فضلكم وكرمكم علينا في هدا المنتدىكبير. 
> ولا يسعنى قول جعله الله في مزاني حسنتكم وحفضكم لنا الله من كل سوء.
> أرجو من أخي صيام أن يشرح لي كيف أجعل حسابي مايكرو أدا أمكن 
> ولك مني خالص الشكر والمحبة

 اهلا بيك اخى الكريم
بالنسبة للتغيير الى ميكرو من قائمة trading rules  من ادخل برنامج افكسول 
اما اذا كنت مع غيرها فلايوجد ميكرو فى اغلب الشركات

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير شفت طريقتك من زمان وما طبقتها بس رح أطبقها لأني سمعت عنها سأبلغك بالنتائج خلال الأسبوع الحالي مع شكري وتقديري لجهودك

 اهلا بيك ياغالى ومنتظرين متابعتك ان شاء الله

----------


## محمد دحروج

استاذ سمير بارك الله بك وعندي سؤالين ارجو ان يتسع صدرك لهما :
1- ارى انك تنصح الاشتراك مع شركة التريد لمست ذلك من خلال تتبعي لاستراتجيتك وانا عندي حسابين اولهما مع ايكون رويال وهي شركة ممتازة الا انها لا تفتح حسابات اسلامية . والثاني مع فيرن غولد وهي ايضا شركة ممتازة وحساباتها اسلامية ولكن عندها دائما فرق سبريد اكثر من ايكون واكثر من التريد. هل تنصحني بشركة التريد هل هي مجربة هل لك معرفة وثيقة بها ارجو افادتي. وفي الحقيقة انا فتحت معها حساب ديمو ولكني لم اجد على موقعها بالعربي شروط وكيفية فتح الحساب وطريقة تحويل الاموال .
2- فيما يتعلق بطرقو الموفنج 55 بصراحة لقد قرأت 68 صفحة وفهمتها جيدا بل حتى اني حفظتها عن ظهر قلب ووجدت انها ملخصة في الصفحة الاولى هل في الصفحات الباقية ما يستدعي القراءة ام استطيع ان اتابع معكم بها .

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير بارك الله بك وعندي سؤالين ارجو ان يتسع صدرك لهما :
> 1- ارى انك تنصح الاشتراك مع شركة التريد لمست ذلك من خلال تتبعي لاستراتجيتك وانا عندي حسابين اولهما مع ايكون رويال وهي شركة ممتازة الا انها لا تفتح حسابات اسلامية . والثاني مع فيرن غولد وهي ايضا شركة ممتازة وحساباتها اسلامية ولكن عندها دائما فرق سبريد اكثر من ايكون واكثر من التريد. هل تنصحني بشركة التريد هل هي مجربة هل لك معرفة وثيقة بها ارجو افادتي. وفي الحقيقة انا فتحت معها حساب ديمو ولكني لم اجد على موقعها بالعربي شروط وكيفية فتح الحساب وطريقة تحويل الاموال .
> 2- فيما يتعلق بطرقو الموفنج 55 بصراحة لقد قرأت 68 صفحة وفهمتها جيدا بل حتى اني حفظتها عن ظهر قلب ووجدت انها ملخصة في الصفحة الاولى هل في الصفحات الباقية ما يستدعي القراءة ام استطيع ان اتابع معكم بها .

 ياهلا بيك
بالنسبة لال تريد احنا بنشتغل ديمو بيها لكن لايف اعرف انها اسرائيلية ومنصحش بيها بصراحة 
بالنسبة للطريقة فالصفحة الاولى تكفى ان شاء الله

----------


## محمد دحروج

> بعد ازن الاستاذ سمير   تريلنج استوب يعنى ستوب متحرك   بتظبطه كل عدد معين من النقاط انت بتحدده   وفى حالة الربح بيتحرك الستوب كل ما تحقق عدد النقاط اللى انت محددها اوتوماتيك  يعنى لو عامل تريلنج ستوب على 60 بيب   فى حالة الربح 60 بيب بيتنقل الستوب على نقطه الدخول   فى حالة زياده الربح ل 120 بيب بيتنقل الستوب على هدفك الاول و هكذا

 شكرا انسة وننى ارجو ان اكون وفقت بكتابة اسمك . اين اجدها على الميتا تريدر ام هل لها برنامج خاص واجب احمله

----------


## محمد دحروج

[quote=سمير صيام;705684]ياهلا بيك  بالنسبة لال تريد احنا بنشتغل ديمو بيها لكن لايف اعرف انها اسرائيلية ومنصحش بيها بصراحة  بالنسبة للطريقة فالصفحة الاولى تكفى ان شاء الله    جزاك الله خيرا :  اسرائيلية؟ والله ليس لهم عندنا الا البغض والحقد والكراهية  والرصاص وصواريخ القسّام ..................

----------


## mhmoud_ali

للرفع و الاستفادة

----------


## Achilleus

ماشاء السهل الممتنع بس مين يسمع الكلام
استاذنا الفاضل بعد هذه التجربه العمليه الثريه هل تعتقد ان نسبة نجاحها 1:3  يعني حوالي 75% وهي نسبه ممتازه جدا
ماهي افضل الاوقات في رايك للمتاجره من خلال خبرتك ؟
وشكرا

----------


## بو حمد

الان فرصه بيع يورو ين على فرايم الساعة

----------


## سمير صيام

> ماشاء السهل الممتنع بس مين يسمع الكلام
> استاذنا الفاضل بعد هذه التجربه العمليه الثريه هل تعتقد ان نسبة نجاحها 1:3  يعني حوالي 75% وهي نسبه ممتازه جدا
> ماهي افضل الاوقات في رايك للمتاجره من خلال خبرتك ؟
> وشكرا

 نسبة النجاح لا تقل عن 65-70% وبالنسبة لاوقات المتاجرة فهى كل الاوقات بالنسبة للطريقة

----------


## mu7amd

الاستاذ سمير السلام عليكم وجمعة مباركة عليك وعلى الاعضاء ان شاء الله
هل هناك تعديل تم على الطريقة ؟
لاني لاارى تفاعل كما في السابق وكنت منقطع عن هذه الطريقة ولك الف شكر

----------


## Achilleus

> نسبة النجاح لا تقل عن 65-70% وبالنسبة لاوقات المتاجرة فهى كل الاوقات بالنسبة للطريقة

 ماشاء الله وكمان كون الهدف ثلاثة اضعاف الاستوب لوز يجعلها فتاكه
ربنا يزيدك استاذنا

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاستاذ سمير السلام عليكم وجمعة مباركة عليك وعلى الاعضاء ان شاء الله
> هل هناك تعديل تم على الطريقة ؟
> لاني لاارى تفاعل كما في السابق وكنت منقطع عن هذه الطريقة ولك الف شكر

 الطريقة كماهى ياغالى 
بالنسبة للتفاعل فانا موجود للرد على اى استفسار

----------


## yafrahnet

أخي سمير كما لاحظت في الصفحة الأولى فقد قمت بإقصاء المجنون .
هل هذا يعني أنها لم تعد صالحة له؟

----------


## yafrahnet

على طبق من ذهب 
180 نقطة    
200 نقطة يعني ما مجموعه 380 نقطة في 24 ساعة تغنينا عن أسبوع من التداول.  
جزاك الله خيرا  أخي سمير .

----------


## drmagdy

> نسبة النجاح لا تقل عن 65-70% وبالنسبة لاوقات المتاجرة فهى كل الاوقات بالنسبة للطريقة

 
هل هذة النسبة مع استخدام التاكيد من الاساليب الكلاسيكية ام فقط باستخدام المتوسط 55 مع الار ا اي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mr.Lonely

اشكرك استاذ سمير علي هذه الطريقة.. 
نجرب علي الديمو ونخبرك بالنتائج ان شاء الله

----------


## د.الاسدي

> على طبق من ذهب 
> 180 نقطة    
> 200 نقطة يعني ما مجموعه 380 نقطة في 24 ساعة تغنينا عن أسبوع من التداول.  
> جزاك الله خيرا  أخي سمير .

  
امين 
اخي العزيز لاحظت بانك استخدمت RSI - 7  بالشارت
والاستاذ سمير نصح باستخدام RSI-14 --- لا اعلم هل فاتني
شيء ؟ مع اني من المتابعين للطريقة من وقت الى اخر
شكرا مع التمنيات للجميع بالتوفيق

----------


## yafrahnet

> امين 
> اخي العزيز لاحظت بانك استخدمت RSI - 7  بالشارت
> والاستاذ سمير نصح باستخدام RSI-14 --- لا اعلم هل فاتني
> شيء ؟ مع اني من المتابعين للطريقة من وقت الى اخر
> شكرا مع التمنيات للجميع بالتوفيق

 نعم أخي  14  RSI  هو الأصح . RSI7 يناسبني أنا فقط  :18: فهو يوضح لي التقاطع بشكل أفضل ولا أنصح :No3:  أحدا بالتغيير للنتائج الجد جيدة :015:  :015:  :015: .

----------


## Alfarai

> ياهلا بيك  بالنسبة لال تريد احنا بنشتغل ديمو بيها لكن لايف اعرف انها اسرائيلية ومنصحش بيها بصراحة  بالنسبة للطريقة فالصفحة الاولى تكفى ان شاء الله

 بماذا تنصحنا ياأخي العزيز إذا؟

----------


## Alfarai

> ان شاء الله اليوم هقدم طريقة بسيطة جدا وسهلة جدا ومش عايز حد بيقولى انه بيخسر  صحيح السوق فيه خسرانين كتير لكن انا شخصيا مقتنع بغير ذلك  انا مقتنع ان الطرق كلها بتكسب واحنا اللى مش عارفين والدليل الطريقة اللى هحطها تمشى مع الخبير وتمشى مع اللى لسه داخل الفوركس امبارح طبعا ارحب باى تطوير هنشوف انه ضرورى ونرحب بالنقد للطريقة مادام نقد موضوعى وليس نقد لمجرد النقد  عموما الطريقة بسيطة جدا العملة الباوند دولار الفريم الاربع ساعات المؤشرات RSI 14 + موفنج EMA 55   الدخول شراء كسر موفنج 55 صعودا بموافقة RSI انه يكون فوق 50   الدخول بيع  كسر موفنج 55 هبوطا بموافقة RSI انه يكون تحت 50  معدل الطريقة 1 للخسارة : 3 للربح الهدف 180 نقطة والخسارة 50-60 نقطة  النتيجة المحققة من اول يناير الى اليوم 1475 نقطة بمعدل 250 نقطة شهرى كعقد واحد طبعا  الصور فى المرفقات  واى استفسارات انا جاهز للرد عليها غدا ان شاء الله وان كان الموضوع سهل لا يحتاج شئ   الباوند ين واليورو ين  الفريم الاربع ساعات وفريم الساعة وممكن باقى الفريمات المؤشرات RSI 14 + موفنج EMA 50 + SHIFT 25  الدخول شراء كسر موفنج 50 صعودا بموافقة RSI انه يكون فوق 50   الدخول بيع  كسر موفنج 50 هبوطا بموافقة RSI انه يكون تحت 50  معدل الطريقة 1 للخسارة : 3 للربح الهدف 300 نقطة والخسارة 100 نقطة

 أخي العزيز هل نتبع هذه الاستراتيجية على الأزواج التالية فقط: [FONT='Arial','sans-serif']الباوند دولار[/FONT] [FONT='Arial','sans-serif'][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']الباوند ين [/FONT][/FONT] [FONT='Arial','sans-serif'][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']اليورو ين[/FONT][FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] ؟[/FONT][/FONT]

----------


## Alfarai

> ان شاء الله اليوم هقدم طريقة بسيطة جدا وسهلة جدا ومش عايز حد بيقولى انه بيخسر  صحيح السوق فيه خسرانين كتير لكن انا شخصيا مقتنع بغير ذلك  انا مقتنع ان الطرق كلها بتكسب واحنا اللى مش عارفين والدليل الطريقة اللى هحطها تمشى مع الخبير وتمشى مع اللى لسه داخل الفوركس امبارح طبعا ارحب باى تطوير هنشوف انه ضرورى ونرحب بالنقد للطريقة مادام نقد موضوعى وليس نقد لمجرد النقد  عموما الطريقة بسيطة جدا  العملة الباوند دولار الفريم الاربع ساعات المؤشرات RSI 14 + موفنج EMA 55   الدخول شراء كسر موفنج 55 صعودا بموافقة RSI انه يكون فوق 50   الدخول بيع  كسر موفنج 55 هبوطا بموافقة RSI انه يكون تحت 50  معدل الطريقة 1 للخسارة : 3 للربح الهدف 180 نقطة والخسارة 50-60 نقطة  النتيجة المحققة من اول يناير الى اليوم 1475 نقطة بمعدل 250 نقطة شهرى كعقد واحد طبعا  الصور فى المرفقات  واى استفسارات انا جاهز للرد عليها غدا ان شاء الله وان كان الموضوع سهل لا يحتاج شئ   الباوند ين واليورو ين  الفريم الاربع ساعات وفريم الساعة وممكن باقى الفريمات المؤشرات RSI 14 + موفنج EMA 50 + SHIFT 25  الدخول شراء كسر موفنج 50 صعودا بموافقة RSI انه يكون فوق 50   الدخول بيع  كسر موفنج 50 هبوطا بموافقة RSI انه يكون تحت 50  معدل الطريقة 1 للخسارة : 3 للربح الهدف 300 نقطة والخسارة 100 نقطة

 أخي العزيز هل نتبع هذه الاستراتيجية على الأزواج التالية فقط: الباوند دولار الباوند ين  اليورو ين

----------


## yafrahnet

> أخي العزيز هل نتبع هذه الاستراتيجية على الأزواج التالية فقط: الباوند دولار الباوند ين  اليورو ين

 نعم أخي . :Eh S(7):

----------


## جمال بسيس

مشكور  كثير اخ  سمير اليوم كان فرصة ودخلتها وحققت الحمدله حوالي 70 نقطة يعني الهدف الاول وما طمعت كثير لاني بصراحة خفت السعر يرتد.. وبصراحة ولا اسهل من هيك طريقة سهلة للمبتدئين الي مثلي وجيدة الربح للمحترفين.. وان شاء الله نحاول  نعوض قلة الفرص مع الباوند الى المجنون على النصف ساعة وانا الان بجرب.وبالتوفيق اخ سمير وبارك الله فيك :Eh S(7):

----------


## yafrahnet

> مشكور  كثير اخ  سمير اليوم كان فرصة ودخلتها وحققت الحمدله حوالي 70 نقطة يعني الهدف الاول وما طمعت كثير لاني بصراحة خفت السعر يرتد.. وبصراحة ولا اسهل من هيك طريقة سهلة للمبتدئين الي مثلي وجيدة الربح للمحترفين.. وان شاء الله نحاول  نعوض قلة الفرص مع الباوند الى المجنون على النصف ساعة وانا الان بجرب.وبالتوفيق اخ سمير وبارك الله فيك

 على أي زوج كانت الفرصة؟؟؟

----------


## جمال بسيس

على الباوند الساعة 11 توقيت القاهرة تقريبا  يعني بين  السعة 10 و 11 بعت من سعر 1.9641..... بس معقول انا دخلت خطا وعكسي وربحت!! الله اعلم اول مرة بجربها

----------


## جمال بسيس

انا انتظر كسر الشمعة واغلاقها تحت الموفنخ وكان الار سي تحت خط 50 هيك انا داخل عكسي؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## جمال بسيس

> الموفنج 55 للباوند ولار  الموفنج 50 ازاحة 25 للباوند ين

  
اخي سمير حفظك الله هذه من احدى مشاركاتك القديمة.. بالنسبة للمجنون  ما الافضل استخدام الموفنج 55 ولا 50 مع ازاحة 25 ؟؟؟ يعني لما نستخدم 50 هيك بنكون مو مطبقين نفس الاستراتيجية ونفس الشروط على الكيبل... ارجو التوضيح ومشكور.

----------


## yafrahnet

> اخي سمير حفظك الله هذه من احدى مشاركاتك القديمة.. بالنسبة للمجنون  ما الافضل استخدام الموفنج 55 ولا 50 مع ازاحة 25 ؟؟؟ يعني لما نستخدم 50 هيك بنكون مو مطبقين نفس الاستراتيجية ونفس الشروط على الكيبل... ارجو التوضيح ومشكور.

 لم تعد صالحة للمجنون :18:

----------


## جمال بسيس

> لم تعد صالحة للمجنون

 ماذا تقصد اخي لم تعد صالحة لمجنون؟؟ يعني الموفنج 55 او المنوفج 50 لم تعد صالحة؟؟؟ يعني طريقة اخونا سمير لا تصلح للمجنون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## yafrahnet

> ماذا تقصد اخي لم تعد صالحة لمجنون؟؟ يعني الموفنج 55 او المنوفج 50 لم تعد صالحة؟؟؟ يعني طريقة اخونا سمير لا تصلح للمجنون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 راجع أخي الصفحة الأولى  :Hands:

----------


## yafrahnet

ننتظر إغلاق الشمعة تحت خط 55 مع العلم أن RSI < 50

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير حفظك الله هذه من احدى مشاركاتك القديمة.. بالنسبة للمجنون  ما الافضل استخدام الموفنج 55 ولا 50 مع ازاحة 25 ؟؟؟ يعني لما نستخدم 50 هيك بنكون مو مطبقين نفس الاستراتيجية ونفس الشروط على الكيبل... ارجو التوضيح ومشكور.

 بالنسبة للمجنون وحسب اول صفحة هو موفنج 50 ازاحة 25

----------


## سمير صيام

> لم تعد صالحة للمجنون

 الموفنج 55 للباوند فقط وبالطبع غير صالح للمجنون لاننا نستخدم معه موفنج 50 ازاحة 25 
تقبل ودى

----------


## جمال بسيس

> راجع أخي الصفحة الأولى

 اا خي راجعنا الصفحة الاولى وطريقة اخونا سمير ما زالت صالحة على المجنون..
 مؤشرات Rsi 14 + موفنج 25 schiftt + 
50 EMA  وعلى فريم 4 ساعات او الساعة او حتى على فريمات اخرى هذا ما هو موجود في الصفحة الاولى!!! ما هو الغير صالح للمجنون اخي؟؟؟

----------


## جمال بسيس

[quote=سمير صيام;733544]الموفنج 55 للباوند فقط وبالطبع غير صالح للمجنون لاننا نستخدم معه موفنج 50 ازاحة 25   تقبل ودى  مشكور اخي سمير الان وضحت الصورة :Eh S(7):

----------


## جمال بسيس

بس لي سؤال فني صغير ومحسوبك لسه مبتداء تقسيمات rsi يعني يا بظهر معي 0 و 100 يا بختار0 و 50 بس شو الطريقة الي نقسم فيها الى 3 مستويات يعني 0 و 50 و 100 اخي سمير بارك الله فيك معلش سؤال تافه بس مغلبني .

----------


## سمير صيام

> بس لي سؤال فني صغير ومحسوبك لسه مبتداء تقسيمات rsi يعني يا بظهر معي 0 و 100 يا بختار0 و 50 بس شو الطريقة الي نقسم فيها الى 3 مستويات يعني 0 و 50 و 100 اخي سمير بارك الله فيك معلش سؤال تافه بس مغلبني .

 ولا يهمك ياغالى اسال براحتك
ادخل على اعدادت المؤشر وهتلاقى قائمة level  يمكنك تزويد المستويات التى تريدها 
تقبل ودى

----------


## alysharf

استاذ سمير سؤال بسيط جدا ما افضل المتوسطات للازواج الرئيسة فى شارت الساعة,و4/1 ساعة معلش واعنى     euro/usd-gbp/usd-aud/usd-usd/jpb-usd/chf-usd/can ,وشكرا لك

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير سؤال بسيط جدا ما افضل المتوسطات للازواج الرئيسة فى شارت الساعة,و4/1 ساعة معلش واعنى     euro/usd-gbp/usd-aud/usd-usd/jpb-usd/chf-usd/can ,وشكرا لك

 ياهلا بيك
افضل المتوسطات هى التى تكون بنسبة فايبوناتشى مثل 5 - 8 - 13 - 21 - 34 - 55 - 89 وهكذا

----------


## جمال بسيس

الف شكر اخي سمير وبارك الله فيك

----------


## جمال بسيس

اخ سمير الشمعة الان اغلقت على خط الموفنج 55 ماذا نفعل هل ننتظر الشمعه الاخرى ام ماذا؟؟؟
طبعا ومستويات الا ار سي على خط 50 تقريبا يعني هنا لا بيع ولا شراء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخ سمير الشمعة الان اغلقت على خط الموفنج 55 ماذا نفعل هل ننتظر الشمعه الاخرى ام ماذا؟؟؟
> طبعا ومستويات الا ار سي على خط 50 تقريبا يعني هنا لا بيع ولا شراء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 ممكن وقتها ترجع لتقديرك الشخصى والافضل الا يكون هناك شمعة انعكاسية على فريم الساعة 
فمثلا اخترت اللبيع وتجد شمعة انعكاسية على الساعة يبقى وقتها لا افضل الدخول 
او ممكن يكون اغلق على الخط ولكنه فى نفس الوقت كسر دعم مثلا يبقى وقتها ابيع وهكذاااا

----------


## جمال بسيس

انا اخترت بيع وتوكلت على الله ولا يوجد شمعة انعكاسية على فريم الساعة.. وان شاء الله خيرا

----------


## abdou39

> اخ سمير الشمعة الان اغلقت على خط الموفنج 55 ماذا نفعل هل ننتظر الشمعه الاخرى ام ماذا؟؟؟
> طبعا ومستويات الا ار سي على خط 50 تقريبا يعني هنا لا بيع ولا شراء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 السلام عليكم اخ anas 2003    ممكن توضح على اي زوج تتكلم ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## yafrahnet

> اا خي راجعنا الصفحة الاولى وطريقة اخونا سمير ما زالت صالحة على المجنون..
>  مؤشرات Rsi 14 + موفنج 25 schiftt + 
> 50 EMA  وعلى فريم 4 ساعات او الساعة او حتى على فريمات اخرى هذا ما هو موجود في الصفحة الاولى!!! ما هو الغير صالح للمجنون اخي؟؟؟

 أسف أخي أعتذر منك لم أقصد تشويشك :No3: 
 لم انتبه أن المجنون هو الباوند ين  :Doh: 
الليل كله كنت متابع فرصة الكيبل لكن  :Cry Smile:

----------


## yafrahnet

> الموفنج 55 للباوند فقط وبالطبع غير صالح للمجنون لاننا نستخدم معه موفنج 50 ازاحة 25 
> تقبل ودى

 رد ولا أجمل رغم أني أربكت الشباب بخطئي.
لي طلب صغير أخي سمير هل من الممكن أن تبرمج هذه الإستراتيجية أي عبارة عن مؤشر .

----------


## Alfarai

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سمير صيام   _ياهلا بيك  بالنسبة لال تريد احنا بنشتغل ديمو بيها لكن لايف اعرف انها اسرائيلية ومنصحش بيها بصراحة  بالنسبة للطريقة فالصفحة الاولى تكفى ان شاء الله_ 
بماذا تنصحنا ياأخي العزيز إذا؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> رد ولا أجمل رغم أني أربكت الشباب بخطئي.
> لي طلب صغير أخي سمير هل من الممكن أن تبرمج هذه الإستراتيجية أي عبارة عن مؤشر .

 والله اخونا ابو ايمن المصرى عمل للموفنج 55 واعتقد انه فى اكسبيرت بيصلح لكل ازواج الموفنج سوف ابحث عنه ان شاء الله وارفقه لكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سمير صيام   _ياهلا بيك  بالنسبة لال تريد احنا بنشتغل ديمو بيها لكن لايف اعرف انها اسرائيلية ومنصحش بيها بصراحة  بالنسبة للطريقة فالصفحة الاولى تكفى ان شاء الله_ 
> بماذا تنصحنا ياأخي العزيز إذا؟

 كحسابات حقيقية على الميتاتريدر الشركات كثيرة وانا لم اتعامل معهم لاحكم عليهم واخيرا وفرت افكسم الميتاتريدر وهى من الشركات اللى كويسة ومسجلة 
تقبل ودى

----------


## alysharf

شكرا يااستاذ سمير

----------


## جمال بسيس

> السلام عليكم اخ anas 2003 ممكن توضح على اي زوج تتكلم ؟؟؟؟؟

 الاسترليني يا اخي  باوند دولار وان اسف للتاخير

----------


## بو حمد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  من تجربة لمدة شهر لزوج اليورو ين على فرايم الساعه اضفت من اضافاتي المتواضعة طريقة ممتازة ونجحت معي  هي عند الدخول بعقد وعكس الاتجاه مكون فرصة معاكسة ندخل بعقدين معاكسين   مثلا  اخر عملية في هذه الطريقة المضافه  يوم 23 _ 6 _ 2008  دخلنا بيع عند 167.25 ولم يصل للهدف برغم تحقق 50 نقطة واتجاه للاستوب وفي يوم  24 _ 6 _ 2008 تكونت فرصة مناسبة للشراء عند 167.62 وهنا لنعوض خسارة صفقة البيع بالرغم انه لم يضرب الاستوب عند دخولنا العقود المعاكسة   ندخل بعقدين شراء  وحققت اهدافها ومن تابع الربح يصل ل300 نقطة   اتمنى الفكرة واضحة وانشاءالله سأكون متابع واضع الفرص القادمة هنا  تحياتي لكم جميعا  وتحية خاصة لاستاذي سمير صيام وفقه الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  من تجربة لمدة شهر لزوج اليورو ين على فرايم الساعه اضفت من اضافاتي المتواضعة طريقة ممتازة ونجحت معي  هي عند الدخول بعقد وعكس الاتجاه مكون فرصة معاكسة ندخل بعقدين معاكسين   مثلا  اخر عملية في هذه الطريقة المضافه  يوم 23 _ 6 _ 2008  دخلنا بيع عند 167.25 ولم يصل للهدف برغم تحقق 50 نقطة واتجاه للاستوب وفي يوم  24 _ 6 _ 2008 تكونت فرصة مناسبة للشراء عند 167.62 وهنا لنعوض خسارة صفقة البيع بالرغم انه لم يضرب الاستوب عند دخولنا العقود المعاكسة   ندخل بعقدين شراء  وحققت اهدافها ومن تابع الربح يصل ل300 نقطة   اتمنى الفكرة واضحة وانشاءالله سأكون متابع واضع الفرص القادمة هنا  تحياتي لكم جميعا  وتحية خاصة لاستاذي سمير صيام وفقه الله

 تسلم ايديك ياغالى
وان شاء الله ننتظر منك الفرص واعتقد اخونا مجدى ماشى بنفس الاسلوب وياريت يفيدنا بتجربته ايضا
فى نقطة ممكن تاخدها بالحسبان 
عند الدخول بعقدين العقد الاصلى للشراء وعقد تعويض عن اللى ضرب استوب
اخلى الهدف لعقد التعويض هو مقدار الخسارة بحيث لو عكس معى السوق بكون خسران عقد واحد فقط 
تقبل ودى

----------


## جمال بسيس

فرصة دخول حقيقة على الكيبل الان على شارت ال 4 ساعات

----------


## سمير صيام

> فرصة دخول حقيقة على الكيبل الان على شارت ال 4 ساعات

 بارك الله فيك اخى انس

----------


## جمال بسيس

الله يبارك فيك حبيبنا ابو سمرة هذا كله من فضلك بعد الله تعالى اتمنى ان تكون الفرصة حقيقية ويتحقق الهدف.

----------


## جمال بسيس

اخ سمير انا جربت الطريقة على فريم 15 دقيقة مع توافق المومنتم كذلك باهداف صغيرة يعني من 10 الى 30 نقطة يا ريت لما يكون عندك وقت تعمل الها باك تست وتعطينا النتائج..... ربما نوصل لنتيجة جيدة  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخ سمير انا جربت الطريقة على فريم 15 دقيقة مع توافق المومنتم كذلك باهداف صغيرة يعني من 10 الى 30 نقطة يا ريت لما يكون عندك وقت تعمل الها باك تست وتعطينا النتائج..... ربما نوصل لنتيجة جيدة

 مافيش مشكلة ولو انت تقولنا برضه تجربتك عليها وان شاء الله يكون فيها خير

----------


## جمال بسيس

> مافيش مشكلة ولو انت تقولنا برضه تجربتك عليها وان شاء الله يكون فيها خير

 بارك الله فيك وجعله كله في ميزان حسانتك ان شاء الله.

----------


## جمال بسيس

لاحظ اتوقع انه يستطيع الواحد ان يصطاد اكثر من فرصة في اليوم على فريم ال 15 دقيقة.. ارجوا التصيح في التشارت اذا كان هناك خطاء

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

اخى سمير وصابح سمو المشاعر كنت حابب اسالكم هل استعمل rsi وله stochisti filter لانى لمه شوفت الصوره الى ارسلها صاحب سمو الماشاعر لقيت ان الستوكستك ادق جدا  فل لى ان اعرف كيف اجيب فى الميتاتريد stochistic filter لأانى مش لاقى غير stochistc oscillation بس   وشكرا لكم وللطريقه الحلوه دى

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخى سمير وصابح سمو المشاعر كنت حابب اسالكم هل استعمل rsi وله stochisti filter لانى لمه شوفت الصوره الى ارسلها صاحب سمو الماشاعر لقيت ان الستوكستك ادق جدا  فل لى ان اعرف كيف اجيب فى الميتاتريد stochistic filter لأانى مش لاقى غير stochistc oscillation بس   وشكرا لكم وللطريقه الحلوه دى

 مافيش فى  المووضع هنا stochastic filter  ولو عندك وعايز تجربه وتفيدنا بيه فاهلا وسهلا

----------


## THE BIG BOSs

استاذ  سمير  توجد  فرصة  الأن  بيع  على الباوند ين على  فريم  الساعة   
حاولت  ارفق  الصورة   ولم  استطيع  ..

----------


## Mr.Lonely

نعم اخي بيج بوستوافرت الشروط علي فريم الساعةمرفق الشارت   همسة : ان شاء الله الهدف 212.50

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ  سمير  توجد  فرصة  الأن  بيع  على الباوند ين على  فريم  الساعة   
> حاولت  ارفق  الصورة   ولم  استطيع  ..

  

> نعم اخي بيج بوستوافرت الشروط علي فريم الساعةمرفق الشارت   همسة : ان شاء الله الهدف 212.50

 لا توجد فرصة عليه لان اعدادات الموفنج 50 ازاحة 25 واخر اختراق للموفنج كان شراء

----------


## احمد_هيكل

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته الف شكر اخ سكير وان شاء الله قيد التجربه الحيه والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## hussain63

لايسعني الى ان اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل لاستاذنا الاستاذ سمير لمجهوده الذي يبذله لتنويرنا والى الاخوة الافاضل الذين يبذلون مجهودا هم ايضا للمصلحة العامة  
الف شكر وننتظر منكم المزيد وانشاءالله غي ميزان اعمالكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته الف شكر اخ سكير وان شاء الله قيد التجربه الحيه والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

  

> لايسعني الى ان اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل لاستاذنا الاستاذ سمير لمجهوده الذي يبذله لتنويرنا والى الاخوة الافاضل الذين يبذلون مجهودا هم ايضا للمصلحة العامة  
> الف شكر وننتظر منكم المزيد وانشاءالله غي ميزان اعمالكم

 لا شكر على واجب واهلا بيكم دايما

----------


## THE BIG BOSs

طيب استاذ سمير شوف الفرصة حاليا   على فريم  الساعة  
(لو سمحت علمني طريقة ارفاق الشارت لاني حاولت مااقدرت اذا جيت احفظها على سطح المكتب 
ما يطلع الملف موجود)

----------


## احمد_هيكل

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اولا التجربه الاوليه واضح انها حلون وانا محقق منها لعند دوقت حوالى 180 نقطه مكسب ان شاء الله وطبعا بسرعه كدا لوجود اخبار لكن انا اللى ملاحظه فيها انها تنفع فى وقت الاخبار بمعنى اعتى استراتجيات السوق وافضلها واصعبها وفى نظرى هى الوافى احسن استراتجيه موجوده بتتجنب العمل وقت الاخبار اما الموفينح فلا على ما اعتقد لسبب واحد وهو كبر الاهداف بتاعتها انت بتدخل قبل الهوجه فى السوق وهدفك كبير 180 او 200 نقطه مهما حصل من تاثير الخبر الهدف بيتوعبه وبعد السوق ما يهدء بتلاقى نفسك رايح للهدف وانا على ما اعتقد انه دا يجنبك المشاكل اللى بتحصل فى الضغط على الشركات فى وقت الاخبار اى انك بتشترى فى الامان والسوق يهيج وبعدين تبيع فى الامان ويبقى كله ان شاء الله تمام التمام وانا على ما اعتقد انه لو الاستراتجيه لا تمتلك الا الميزه دى بس فهى فى غايه الجوده وفى انتظار تعليقك استاذ سمير والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب استاذ سمير شوف الفرصة حاليا   على فريم  الساعة  
> (لو سمحت علمني طريقة ارفاق الشارت لاني حاولت مااقدرت اذا جيت احفظها على سطح المكتب 
> ما يطلع الملف موجود)

 الافضل تستخدم برنامج رسم زى snagit  وموجود فى الاستراحة ومثبت هناك 
وبعد كده ترفع المرفقات عادى

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اولا التجربه الاوليه واضح انها حلون وانا محقق منها لعند دوقت حوالى 180 نقطه مكسب ان شاء الله وطبعا بسرعه كدا لوجود اخبار لكن انا اللى ملاحظه فيها انها تنفع فى وقت الاخبار بمعنى اعتى استراتجيات السوق وافضلها واصعبها وفى نظرى هى الوافى احسن استراتجيه موجوده بتتجنب العمل وقت الاخبار اما الموفينح فلا على ما اعتقد لسبب واحد وهو كبر الاهداف بتاعتها انت بتدخل قبل الهوجه فى السوق وهدفك كبير 180 او 200 نقطه مهما حصل من تاثير الخبر الهدف بيتوعبه وبعد السوق ما يهدء بتلاقى نفسك رايح للهدف وانا على ما اعتقد انه دا يجنبك المشاكل اللى بتحصل فى الضغط على الشركات فى وقت الاخبار اى انك بتشترى فى الامان والسوق يهيج وبعدين تبيع فى الامان ويبقى كله ان شاء الله تمام التمام وانا على ما اعتقد انه لو الاستراتجيه لا تمتلك الا الميزه دى بس فهى فى غايه الجوده وفى انتظار تعليقك استاذ سمير والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بارك الله فيك 
عموما الافضل مع هذه الطريقة وبصرف النظر عن الاخبار هو معرفة اخر دعم ومقاومة للعملة زى المجنون وتنتظر كسر الدعم لو كان قريب من الموفنج وتنتظر اختراق المقاومة لو كانت قريبة من الموفنج وذلك لتجنب نفسك اوقات التذبذب كما حصل فى الايام الماضية

----------


## احمد_هيكل

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخى العزيز انا كنت داخل على عمليه على الباوند ين وكان شارت الساعه واليومى موافق والاربع ساعات لا انا قلت ادخل لكن طلعت بخساره 40 نقطه قبل ما الامور تسىء اكثر ولا ايه انت ايه رايك فيهم والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخى العزيز انا كنت داخل على عمليه على الباوند ين وكان شارت الساعه واليومى موافق والاربع ساعات لا انا قلت ادخل لكن طلعت بخساره 40 نقطه قبل ما الامور تسىء اكثر ولا ايه انت ايه رايك فيهم والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة للباوند ين الموفنج 50 ازاحة 25 وليس 55
فى حالة الباوند ين لو كسر دعم او مقاومة فى طريق الكسر بدخل معاه ولو عكس امرنا الى الله هنعمل ايه
المهم صحح الموفنج عندك

----------


## THE BIG BOSs

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  بالنسبة للباوند ين الموفنج 50 ازاحة 25 وليس 55 فى حالة الباوند ين لو كسر دعم او مقاومة فى طريق الكسر بدخل معاه ولو عكس امرنا الى الله هنعمل ايه المهم صحح الموفنج عندك

 طيب  ايه  رايك  بسيناريو  المجنون   انا داخل  بيع  من مناطق بايخة  ومنرفزة الي  213.85

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب  ايه  رايك  بسيناريو  المجنون   انا داخل  بيع  من مناطق بايخة  ومنرفزة الي  213.85

 حتى الان يقاوم الهبوط فاعتقد انه ممكن يطلع شوية خصوصا مع الاخبار الجيدة

----------


## deanserver

أستاذ سمير 
هو المقصود بأختراق الموفينج مجرد الأختراق أم الأغلاق ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير 
> هو المقصود بأختراق الموفينج مجرد الأختراق أم الأغلاق ؟

 هلا يا دكتورنا 
صحيت الموضوع من نومته من شهرين ونص  :Big Grin: 
المقصود ايوه الاغلاق فوق الموفنج شراء وتحته بيع

----------


## deanserver

> هلا يا دكتورنا   صحيت الموضوع من نومته من شهرين ونص  المقصود ايوه الاغلاق فوق الموفنج شراء وتحته بيع

 لازم اصحيه أصل انا كمان لسة صاحي  :AA: 
تمام جدا يا أستاذنا يبقى الأغلاق
طيب معلش انت عارفني بحب افهم بالتقسيط الممل  :013: 
الطريقة دي هتكون فعالة في ايام التذبذب اكتر و لا في ايام الترند

----------


## سمير صيام

> لازم اصحيه أصل انا كمان لسة صاحي 
> تمام جدا يا أستاذنا يبقى الأغلاق
> طيب معلش انت عارفني بحب افهم بالتقسيط الممل 
> الطريقة دي هتكون فعالة في ايام التذبذب اكتر و لا في ايام الترند

 فى الاتنين لكن مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار الكلاسيكى 
يعنى مش معقول هيغلق فوق الموفنج ويكون فى مقاومة بيرتد منها عدة مرات ومش قادر يعديها واشترى طبيعى هنتظر الاغلاق فوق المقاومة

----------


## deanserver

> فى الاتنين لكن مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار الكلاسيكى   يعنى مش معقول هيغلق فوق الموفنج ويكون فى مقاومة بيرتد منها عدة مرات ومش قادر يعديها واشترى طبيعى هنتظر الاغلاق فوق المقاومة

 الف الف شكر يا حبيب الكل
طبعا انت محدد المجنون و الكيبل لكن انا هجرب على الزوج التقليدي بتاعي الين
و ان شاء الله خير و ربنا ما يحرمنا منك يا أستاذ سمير :Good:

----------


## سمير صيام

> الف الف شكر يا حبيب الكل
> طبعا انت محدد المجنون و الكيبل لكن انا هجرب على الزوج التقليدي بتاعي الين
> و ان شاء الله خير و ربنا ما يحرمنا منك يا أستاذ سمير

 المجنون واليورو ين على موفنج 50 ازاحة 25
والكيبل هو 55 بدون ازاحة

----------


## deanserver

> المجنون واليورو ين على موفنج 50 ازاحة 25  والكيبل هو 55 بدون ازاحة

 طيب أستاذ سمير
 الدولار ين نفس اليورو ين

----------


## hadi75m

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخبارك ايه يا حاج سمير  سلامى للجميع

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخبارك ايه يا حاج سمير  سلامى للجميع

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
هلا حبيب الكل واحشنا ياغالى 
كل عام وانت بخير
عايزين موضوع الهارمونيك يشتغل تانى ياغالى

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب أستاذ سمير
>  الدولار ين نفس اليورو ين

 ايوه زيه بس مجربتهوش بصراحة الا مرة وعشان عارف انه بطئ مكملتش معاه

----------


## hadi75m

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  هلا حبيب الكل واحشنا ياغالى  كل عام وانت بخير عايزين موضوع الهارمونيك يشتغل تانى ياغالى

  وانت بالف خير  ربك كريم وان شاء الله عن قريب جدا  تحياتى للجميع

----------


## pirlo777

عمو سمير ما هو توقعك للباوند والمجنون واليورو  هل ستواصل رحلة الصعود ؟؟؟؟؟ ومشكوووووور

----------


## mu7amd

الاستاذ سمير طيب ممكن اعرف ما هي الفريمات المعتمده من قبلكم غير الاربع ساعات ؟؟

----------


## pirlo777

> عمو سمير ما هو توقعك للباوند والمجنون واليورو  هل ستواصل رحلة الصعود ؟؟؟؟؟ ومشكوووووور

    :016:  :016:  :016:  :016:  :016:  :016:

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاستاذ سمير طيب ممكن اعرف ما هي الفريمات المعتمده من قبلكم غير الاربع ساعات ؟؟

 الساعة والاربع ساعات شغلى اكتر عليهم وخصوصا اليورو ين على الساعة

----------


## سمير صيام

> عمو سمير ما هو توقعك للباوند والمجنون واليورو  هل ستواصل رحلة الصعود ؟؟؟؟؟ ومشكوووووور

 مازال الترند هابط ولا نستطيع ان نقول صعود الا بشموع انعكاسية قوية من مستوى قوى

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

اخ سمير هل حصل تطويرات على الاعدادات 
ام بقيت كما هي ولو في تطوير ممكن تنزل التمبلت اخي الكريم 
جزاك الله خير على هذي الاستراتيجيه

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخ سمير هل حصل تطويرات على الاعدادات 
> ام بقيت كما هي ولو في تطوير ممكن تنزل التمبلت اخي الكريم 
> جزاك الله خير على هذي الاستراتيجيه

 اى تعديلات بتكون فى الصفحة الاولى ولا تغيير فيها

----------


## mu7amd

> الساعة والاربع ساعات شغلى اكتر عليهم وخصوصا اليورو ين على الساعة

 الحمد الله 100 نقطه على اليور ين خلال 10 دقائق من ارتداد الموفينج   :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## islam4ever

ما هو أفضل زوج للعمل عليه و أفضل فريم .... سؤال لمن تعامل مع الاستراتيجية لفترة

----------


## mu7amd

الاستاذ سمير السلام عليكم حاب اطرح ملاحظة واريد منك التصحيح 
في الشارت المرفق وضعت :
موفينج 50 ازاحة 25  باللون الاحمر 
وموفينج 55 باللون الازرق 
وحسب تعليماتك اننا نستخدم مع ازواج الين مثل المجنون واليورو ين موفينج 50 لكن كما تلاحظ ان موفينج 55 كان فعال اكثر على فريم الساعه في الارتداد والاسهم تبين فرص دخولي
هذه الحالة تككرت معي حتى مع اليورو ين  
ارجو الافادة

----------


## mu7amd

> ما هو أفضل زوج للعمل عليه و أفضل فريم .... سؤال لمن تعامل مع الاستراتيجية لفترة

 امجنون واليورين
والكيبل اعتبرهم احسن ازواج ماشيه مع الطريقه

----------


## islam4ever

شكرا أخى الكريم

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاستاذ سمير السلام عليكم حاب اطرح ملاحظة واريد منك التصحيح 
> في الشارت المرفق وضعت :
> موفينج 50 ازاحة 25  باللون الاحمر 
> وموفينج 55 باللون الازرق 
> وحسب تعليماتك اننا نستخدم مع ازواج الين مثل المجنون واليورو ين موفينج 50 لكن كما تلاحظ ان موفينج 55 كان فعال اكثر على فريم الساعه في الارتداد والاسهم تبين فرص دخولي
> هذه الحالة تككرت معي حتى مع اليورو ين  
> ارجو الافادة

 موفنج 55 كويس برضه واحيانا السعر يحترمه لكن 50 افضل مع الين اكتر لكن ده ميمنعش احترام السعر لموفنج 55

----------


## mu7amd

> موفنج 55 كويس برضه واحيانا السعر يحترمه لكن 55 افضل مع الين اكتر لكن ده ميمنعش احترام السعر لموفنج 55

 مالك يا عمي سمير الرد كله عن موفينج 55 ما فهمت كلامك ارجو التوضيح   :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:

----------


## ابن المدينة

> موفنج 55 كويس برضه واحيانا السعر يحترمه لكن 55 افضل مع الين اكتر لكن ده ميمنعش احترام السعر لموفنج 55

 كل زي بعضه ياباشا  :Big Grin:

----------


## سمير صيام

> كل زي بعضه ياباشا

 1/1

----------


## سمير صيام

> مالك يا عمي سمير الرد كله عن موفينج 55 ما فهمت كلامك ارجو التوضيح

 تم التعديل  :Boxing:

----------


## mu7amd

> تم التعديل

 الكل ما صدق مسك عليك خلطه ياعم سمير وهذا بس من حبنا لك وتسلم ياعمي لنا وللمنتدى

----------


## سمير صيام

> الكل ما صدق مسك عليك خلطه ياعم سمير وهذا بس من حبنا لك وتسلم ياعمي لنا وللمنتدى

 تسلم ياغالى وربنا يجمعنا فى ظل رحمته يوم القيامة

----------


## SahamEmarati99

شكرآ أستاذ سمير على هذه الإستراتيجية

----------


## mu7amd

اخي سمير الاكسبيرت مع على فريم كام وهل ممكن تعديله على فريم ساعه؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير الاكسبيرت مع على فريم كام وهل ممكن تعديله على فريم ساعه؟

 الاكسبيرت الموجود لموفنج 55 فقط لكن هناك اكسبيرت لاخونا وجدى لكل انواع الموفنجات يمكنك استخدامه

----------


## mu7amd

> الاكسبيرت الموجود لموفنج 55 فقط لكن هناك اكسبيرت لاخونا وجدى لكل انواع الموفنجات يمكنك استخدامه

 اي اجد الاكسبيرت على باقي المفينجات 
سؤالي الثاني هل الاكسبيرت ياخذ بالارتداد ام فقط على الكسر ارجو الافادة لاني اليوم راقبته على اليورو ولم يعقد على الارتداد

----------


## سمير صيام

> اي اجد الاكسبيرت على باقي المفينجات 
> سؤالي الثاني هل الاكسبيرت ياخذ بالارتداد ام فقط على الكسر ارجو الافادة لاني اليوم راقبته على اليورو ولم يعقد على الارتداد

 الاكسبيرت فى مواضيع الاخ وجدى 
بياخد بالكسر وليس الارتداد  
ده الاكسبيرت https://forum.arabictrader.com/t52440.html 
وده المؤشر https://forum.arabictrader.com/t53475.html

----------


## ihossny

و انا ببص على الطريقه لقيت فرصه قربت فى الاسترلينى

----------


## سمير صيام

> و انا ببص على الطريقه لقيت فرصه قربت فى الاسترلينى

 هلا ياغالى هو قرب الملامسة فعلا وممكن منها يحصل ارتداد ويهبط

----------


## ihossny

بجد انا مستنى الارتداد لسفل بنسبه اكبر لأن المقاومه هنا شديده من قيعان سابقه الى الموفنج نفسه وكمان فيبو 
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## ihossny

انا منتظر ارتداد لسفل بنسبه ككبيره لوجود مقاومه شديده عند قيعان سابقه و الموفنج ذاته و كمان فيبو ناتشى بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا منتظر ارتداد لسفل بنسبه ككبيره لوجود مقاومه شديده عند قيعان سابقه و الموفنج ذاته و كمان فيبو ناتشى بالتوفيق للجميع

  1.7500 وما حولها

----------


## mu7amd

الان هل يعتبر ارتداد ؟

----------


## ihossny

ننتظر غلاق الشمعه و شكلها افضل

----------


## mu7amd

> ننتظر غلاق الشمعه و شكلها افضل

 ننتظر اغلاق شمعة ساعه ام اربع ساعات ؟؟؟

----------


## ihossny

ال 4 ساعات اكيد حتى لو السعر بعد فهذا الامان و الرجاء مراجعه اخونا سمير

----------


## سمير صيام

> ال 4 ساعات اكيد حتى لو السعر بعد فهذا الامان و الرجاء مراجعه اخونا سمير

 نعم الاربع ساعات لان كلامنا عليه

----------


## أبو هيفاء

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ما شاء الله تبارك الله يبدو ان الاستراتيجية ناجحة
و الدليل كثرة عدد الصفحات و المشاركات
صراحة من كم يوم و انا اقراء الموضوع من البداية لكن تعبت و صعب المتابعة الى اخر صفحة
و اشكر الاخ سمير و الاخ بوحة على مجهوداتهم و جميع من شارك في الموضوع 
سؤالي للأخ سمير هل الاستراتيجية حدث لها تطوير او كما هي في بداية الموضوع
لان صعب علي اكمال قراءة الموضوع الى النهاية 
دمتم بخير

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> ما شاء الله تبارك الله يبدو ان الاستراتيجية ناجحة
> و الدليل كثرة عدد الصفحات و المشاركات
> صراحة من كم يوم و انا اقراء الموضوع من البداية لكن تعبت و صعب المتابعة الى اخر صفحة
> و اشكر الاخ سمير و الاخ بوحة على مجهوداتهم و جميع من شارك في الموضوع 
> سؤالي للأخ سمير هل الاستراتيجية حدث لها تطوير او كما هي في بداية الموضوع
> لان صعب علي اكمال قراءة الموضوع الى النهاية 
> دمتم بخير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الطريقة باخر تحديثاتها فى الصفحة الاولى واى تعديل ان شاء الله يكون فى الصغحة الاولى

----------


## أبو هيفاء

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  الطريقة باخر تحديثاتها فى الصفحة الاولى واى تعديل ان شاء الله يكون فى الصغحة الاولى

 بارك الله فيك اخوي سمير

----------


## mohammad.22



----------


## الهـــــاجري

قرأت الموضوع كله بصراحه فوايد كثيره جدا وهناك فوائد جديده ايضا   
شكرا لك بو عبد الرحمن حبيبي

----------


## المحامي

اخواني الكرام دائما عهدنا أخونا الكريم سمير المصري بأنه الأخ الأكبر لنا وهو الأخ الحاني 
انا بصراحة قرأت الطريقة أول ما نزلت لكني لم أعرها اهتماما لكني الان بدأت أقتنع بها لأني خسرت الكثير من استراتيجيات أخرى
اخواني هل لكم أن تتكرموا بأن تعطوني ملخص للطريقة ككل والتعديلات عليها لأني صعب أقرأ 230 صفحة 
وشكرا اخواني الكرام

----------


## سمير صيام

> قرأت الموضوع كله بصراحه فوايد كثيره جدا وهناك فوائد جديده ايضا   
> شكرا لك بو عبد الرحمن حبيبي

 الفائدة الاكبر مرورك ياغالى

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخواني الكرام دائما عهدنا أخونا الكريم سمير المصري بأنه الأخ الأكبر لنا وهو الأخ الحاني 
> انا بصراحة قرأت الطريقة أول ما نزلت لكني لم أعرها اهتماما لكني الان بدأت أقتنع بها لأني خسرت الكثير من استراتيجيات أخرى
> اخواني هل لكم أن تتكرموا بأن تعطوني ملخص للطريقة ككل والتعديلات عليها لأني صعب أقرأ 230 صفحة 
> وشكرا اخواني الكرام

 ان شاء الله ربنا يرزقك بالربح الوفير
الملخص هو كما فى الصفحة الاولى وركز مبدئيا على اليورو ين

----------


## pirlo777

عمو سمير مساء الخير هل نشتري  اليورو ين من هذه الاسعار؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> عمو سمير مساء الخير هل نشتري  اليورو ين من هذه الاسعار؟؟؟

 حسب الطريقة لا شراء حتى الان

----------


## المحامي

> ان شاء الله ربنا يرزقك بالربح الوفير  الملخص هو كما فى الصفحة الاولى وركز مبدئيا على اليورو ين

 شكرا أخي الحبيب لكن ليس هناك أي تعديلات أو إضافات ؟ 
وحسب ما أرى أن الفرص قليلة الحدوث أم أن نظري فيه قصور؟ وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا أخي الحبيب لكن ليس هناك أي تعديلات أو إضافات ؟ 
> وحسب ما أرى أن الفرص قليلة الحدوث أم أن نظري فيه قصور؟ وشكرا

 حتى الان لا تعديل والفرص قليلة لقلة المتابعين

----------


## المحامي

> حتى الان لا تعديل والفرص قليلة لقلة المتابعين

 شكرا أخي الحبيب سمير لكن هل حقا قليلة الفرص لقلة المتابعين؟

----------


## pirlo777

مشرفنا الغالي  لماذا لا تضع فرص للشراء او البيع مع الموشرات وذلك حتى تتم المتابعه والتفاعل من جانب الاعضاء ودمت بصحه وعافيه

----------


## المحامي

أخي سمير أنا أرى أنه كل أسبوع تحصل فرصة واحدة تقريبا هل هذا صحيح ؟ وربما أكثر حسب تحرك السوق، كم صفقة أسبوعيا قد تحدث على المؤشر

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير أنا أرى أنه كل أسبوع تحصل فرصة واحدة تقريبا هل هذا صحيح ؟ وربما أكثر حسب تحرك السوق، كم صفقة أسبوعيا قد تحدث على المؤشر

 الفرص على الاربع ساعات قليلة لكن على الساعة ليست قليلة

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشرفنا الغالي  لماذا لا تضع فرص للشراء او البيع مع الموشرات وذلك حتى تتم المتابعه والتفاعل من جانب الاعضاء ودمت بصحه وعافيه

 
كان بيتم وضع الفرص لكن مع قلة المتابعة توقفت والاخوة توقفوا

----------


## المحامي

> الفرص على الاربع ساعات قليلة لكن على الساعة ليست قليلة

 الاخ سمير أنا أحييك لسرعة ردك 
ثانيا انا وضعت الباوند على فريم الأربع ساعات والمجنون واليورو ين على الساعة هل هذا صواب ؟ وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاخ سمير أنا أحييك لسرعة ردك 
> ثانيا انا وضعت الباوند على فريم الأربع ساعات والمجنون واليورو ين على الساعة هل هذا صواب ؟ وجزاك الله خيرا

 الباوند موفنج 55 على الاربع ساعات 
المجنون واليورو ين على الساعة او الاربع ساعات موفنج 50 ازاحة 25

----------


## اكس جروب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته استاذ سمير في حالة الشراء للباوند ين ننتظر اغلاق ساعة فوق خط الموفنج 50 وندخل من الشمعة التالية والعكس صحيح بالنسبة للبيع .  وطالما لم يقطع خط الموفنج لفوق ولم تغلق شمعة فوق خط الموفنج نكون في حالة بيع مثل الشارت المرفق ارجو التعليق والتصحيح  شاكر لك تعاونك  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته استاذ سمير في حالة الشراء للباوند ين ننتظر اغلاق ساعة فوق خط الموفنج 50 وندخل من الشمعة التالية والعكس صحيح بالنسبة للبيع .  وطالما لم يقطع خط الموفنج لفوق ولم تغلق شمعة فوق خط الموفنج نكون في حالة بيع مثل الشارت المرفق ارجو التعليق والتصحيح  شاكر لك تعاونك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
تمام ياغالى

----------


## سمير صيام

يالله فرصة منتظرة 
وان شاء الله فنيا مؤيدة لها 
منتظرين اختراق الموفنج والمقاومة

----------


## pirlo777

اخي سمير بارك الله فيك هل المجنون للبيع والهدف 174.50 ومشكوووووور  همسه: أين اخي الجليد كان من انشط الاعضاء في هذا الموضوع عسى المانع خير

----------


## tifanytomato

فى خبر على الين كمان تلت ساعة

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير بارك الله فيك هل المجنون للبيع والهدف 174.50 ومشكوووووور  همسه: أين اخي الجليد كان من انشط الاعضاء في هذا الموضوع عسى المانع خير

 اخى الفرصة ان شاء الله شراء بعد انتهاء الساعة الحالية
واخونا الجليد ان شاء الله يكون بخير فلا اعلم بظروفه

----------


## سمير صيام

> فى خبر على الين كمان تلت ساعة

 الخبر كان من ساعة

----------


## tifanytomato

طيب يا كبير لو اقفل فوق الموفنج الهدف اية والاستوب اية

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب يا كبير لو اقفل فوق الموفنج الهدف اية والاستوب اية

 هنتابعه باهداف كل 100 نقطة وانت واقتناعك
لو عايز تخرج على 100 او اكتر

----------


## pirlo777

اخي سمير انا دخلت من هذا السعر 176.16  هل تتوقع وصوله الى 177.00   ومشكوووووووور

----------


## tifanytomato

تم الدخول يا معلمى

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير انا دخلت من هذا السعر 176.16  هل تتوقع وصوله الى 177.00   ومشكوووووووور

 ان شاء الله خير 
عموما لو عكس هيبقى بيع حسب الطريقة

----------


## cobra100

تم الدخول و متابع ان شاء الله

----------


## مــــــــــــازن

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا لسه اول مره الصراحه ادخل الموضوع هنا وقرات المقدمه والطريقه وطبعا الاستاذ سمير غنى عن التعريف بسم الله ماشاء الله عليك ربنا يباركلك يااارب ويزيدك من علمه وفضله 
بس من الصعب قراءه عدد صفحات هذا الباب لانها كبيره اوى فياريت حضرتك لو فيه اى تعديل تم فى الطريقه الموجوده الى فى اول صفحه او احد من الاخوه الاعضاء متابعين للموضوع من البدايه حتى الان يكتبلنا ملخص لو اى تعديل تم او التعديل النهائى كده يعنى عشان ان شاء الله اقدر انى اتابع معاكم وجزاكم الله كل الخير

----------


## tifanytomato

العكس يعنى فتح الساعة الجديدة تحت الموفينج

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> انا لسه اول مره الصراحه ادخل الموضوع هنا وقرات المقدمه والطريقه وطبعا الاستاذ سمير غنى عن التعريف بسم الله ماشاء الله عليك ربنا يباركلك يااارب ويزيدك من علمه وفضله 
> بس من الصعب قراءه عدد صفحات هذا الباب لانها كبيره اوى فياريت حضرتك لو فيه اى تعديل تم فى الطريقه الموجوده الى فى اول صفحه او احد من الاخوه الاعضاء متابعين للموضوع من البدايه حتى الان يكتبلنا ملخص لو اى تعديل تم او التعديل النهائى كده يعنى عشان ان شاء الله اقدر انى اتابع معاكم وجزاكم الله كل الخير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ان شاء الله الطريقة واخر تعديلاتها فى الصفحة الاولى

----------


## سمير صيام

> العكس يعنى فتح الساعة الجديدة تحت الموفينج

 ايوه ياغالى

----------


## مــــــــــــازن

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  ان شاء الله الطريقة واخر تعديلاتها فى الصفحة الاولى

 الف شكر يااستاذى الفاضل وجزاء الله خيرااا متابع معاكم ان شاء الله

----------


## المحامي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  استاذ سمير في حالة الشراء للباوند ين ننتظر اغلاق ساعة فوق خط الموفنج 50 وندخل من الشمعة التالية والعكس صحيح بالنسبة للبيع .  وطالما لم يقطع خط الموفنج لفوق ولم تغلق شمعة فوق خط الموفنج نكون في حالة بيع مثل الشارت المرفق ارجو التعليق والتصحيح   شاكر لك تعاونك

 هل هذه إضافة للاستراتيجية؟

----------


## المحامي

هناك فرصة على المجنون ما زالت قائمة

----------


## atif

الاستلذ سمير شكرا لك على هذه الطريقة الجميلة
لدى بعض الاستفسارات اتحملني معليش
الموفنج 55 معروف لكن ماهو (ema)
الثاني _ موفنج 25 معروف لكن ماهو SHIFT ؟  وشكرا لك يااخي :Big Grin:

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاستلذ سمير شكرا لك على هذه الطريقة الجميلة
> لدى بعض الاستفسارات اتحملني معليش
> الموفنج 55 معروف لكن ماهو (ema)
> الثاني _ موفنج 25 معروف لكن ماهو SHIFT ؟  وشكرا لك يااخي

 اتفضل كما فى الصورة

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل هذه إضافة للاستراتيجية؟

 اخى الشروط كما فى الصفحة الاولى ولا تغيير فيها وهو قال نفس الشروط

----------


## atif

اتفضل كما فى الصورة   شكرا لك يااستاذ سمير

----------


## mu7amd

الحمد الله رب العالمين الارباح اليوم على الملكي لاحظ الارتداد من الموفينج 50
طلب للاستاذ سمير هل ممكن ان تطلب لنا من المبرمجين برمجة اندكوتر عند الارتداد من الموفينج ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> الحمد الله رب العالمين الارباح اليوم على الملكي لاحظ الارتداد من الموفينج 50
> طلب للاستاذ سمير هل ممكن ان تطلب لنا من المبرمجين برمجة اندكوتر عند الارتداد من الموفينج ؟

 ان شاء الله بس يكون عندهم الوقت لانهم مشغولين حاليا

----------


## mu7amd

:015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015: 
وهذه 20 نقطه ثانيه قبل شوي من ارتداد موفينج 50
ولله الحمد والفضل 
ثم للاستاذ سمير

----------


## atif

الاستاذ سمير قرأت الاستراتيجية فأعجبني فيها بساطتها وقوتها في نفس الوقت فشكرا لك على هذه الطريقة . سؤالي هو هل هناك احد يتابع معك ويعرض الفرصالمتاحة في هذا الموضوع؟ ثانيا\ الباوند دولار هل يمكن استخدامه على الفريمات الاقل من 4 ساعات؟ شكرا لك اخي العزيز ووفقك الله.

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاستاذ سمير قرأت الاستراتيجية فأعجبني فيها بساطتها وقوتها في نفس الوقت فشكرا لك على هذه الطريقة . سؤالي هو هل هناك احد يتابع معك ويعرض الفرصالمتاحة في هذا الموضوع؟ ثانيا\ الباوند دولار هل يمكن استخدامه على الفريمات الاقل من 4 ساعات؟ شكرا لك اخي العزيز ووفقك الله.

 اهلا بك اخ عاطف
بالنسبة للفرص للاسف قليل من يتابع فان كنت ناوى تتابعها ارجو ان تتابع فترة على الديمو حتى تتكيف عليها
بالنسبة للباوند دولار ممكن على الساعة لكن مع مراعاة الدعم والمقاومة والترندات

----------


## atif

[quote=سمير صيام;874944]اهلا بك اخ عاطف  بالنسبة للفرص للاسف قليل من يتابع فان كنت ناوى تتابعها ارجو ان تتابع فترة على الديمو حتى تتكيف عليها بالنسبة للباوند دولار ممكن على الساعة لكن مع مراعاة الدعم والمقاومة والترندات  شكرا استاذ سمير وربنا يبارك فيك لعلي اتابع الاسبوع القادم معكم ان شاء الله حسب ظروفي واستطاعتي وشكرا لك مرة اخرى :Big Grin:

----------


## hussain63

استاذنا سمير الله يعطيك العافية 
كيف يمكننا فتح حساب ديمو على ال تريد هل موقعهم اللي بالاسفل صحيح علما انني حاولت افتح حساب ديمو لكن الظاهر اني ماعرفت تحياتي لك  AL Trade Inc. - Forex Trading | Forex Mini Accounts | Forex Trading Platform | Forex Quotes and Resources:

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذنا سمير الله يعطيك العافية 
> كيف يمكننا فتح حساب ديمو على ال تريد هل موقعهم اللي بالاسفل صحيح علما انني حاولت افتح حساب ديمو لكن الظاهر اني ماعرفت تحياتي لك  AL Trade Inc. - Forex Trading | Forex Mini Accounts | Forex Trading Platform | Forex Quotes and Resources:

  اخى الكريم فتح الحساب الديمو يكون بعد تنزيل وتسطيب البرنامج ومن داخله تقدر تفتح حساب ديمو جديد

----------


## المحامي

سؤال: هل يفضل وضع الموفنج على برنامج ال تريد؟ 
وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> سؤال: هل يفضل وضع الموفنج على برنامج ال تريد؟ 
> وشكرا

 نعم هو اللى بستخدمه

----------


## المحامي

> نعم هو اللى بستخدمه

 شكرا جزيلا أخي الحبيب يعني قد تكون الصفقات خاطئة لو على برنامج غيره ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا جزيلا أخي الحبيب يعني قد تكون الصفقات خاطئة لو على برنامج غيره ؟

 مقصدش كده طبعا لكن انا مجرب ال تريد وعموما اى صفقات على الساعة هيكون كله زي بعضه لكن الاختلاف هيكون فى الاربع ساعات لاختلاف اغلاق الاربع ساعات

----------


## المحامي

> مقصدش كده طبعا لكن انا مجرب ال تريد وعموما اى صفقات على الساعة هيكون كله زي بعضه لكن الاختلاف هيكون فى الاربع ساعات لاختلاف اغلاق الاربع ساعات

 شكرا لك أخي الحبيب هناك سؤال خاص وإن أردت الجواب عليه كان بها وإلا فهو من حقك 
هل هذه هي الاستراتيجية فقط التي تعمل عليها ؟ 
ملاحظة/ اليورو ين في طريقه للبيع وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا لك أخي الحبيب هناك سؤال خاص وإن أردت الجواب عليه كان بها وإلا فهو من حقك 
> هل هذه هي الاستراتيجية فقط التي تعمل عليها ؟ 
> ملاحظة/ اليورو ين في طريقه للبيع وشكرا

 لا انا اغلب شغلى تحليل فنى يعنى حتى لو كان فرصة على الطريقة هنا لا استغنى عن الفنى

----------


## المحامي

> لا انا اغلب شغلى تحليل فنى يعنى حتى لو كان فرصة على الطريقة هنا لا استغنى عن الفنى

  تقصد الترند والمؤشرات؟
والموفنح تحت أي تحليل يندرج؟ وشكرا

----------


## المدارج

كيف ترى أخي سمير هذه الفرصة على الكيبل

----------


## (عدي)

> كيف ترى أخي سمير هذه الفرصة على الكيبل

 انتظر اغلاق 4 ساعات الحالية ،،،

----------


## سمير صيام

> تقصد الترند والمؤشرات؟
> والموفنح تحت أي تحليل يندرج؟ وشكرا

 اقصد ترند ودعم ومقاومة وانماط وفايبوناتشى

----------


## سمير صيام

> كيف ترى أخي سمير هذه الفرصة على الكيبل

  

> انتظر اغلاق 4 ساعات الحالية ،،،

  :Big Grin: 
الكيبل بيكون موفنج 55 وليس 50-25

----------


## mu7amd

> الكيبل بيكون موفنج 55 وليس 50-25

 استاذ سمير انا على الميتاتريد واستخدم الموفينج 50 على الكيبل والحمد الله مطلع ارباح ولله الحمد ممتازه وعلى الحقيقي كمان

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير انا على الميتاتريد واستخدم الموفينج 50 على الكيبل والحمد الله مطلع ارباح ولله الحمد ممتازه وعلى الحقيقي كمان

 50 بس ولا 50 ازاحة 25

----------


## mu7amd

> 50 بس ولا 50 ازاحة 25

 50 وازاحة 25 اقصد موفينج المجنون استخدمه للكيبل على الميتارتيد ومعطيني نتاائج ولله الحمد ممتازه وقد ارفقت شارت في المشاركه رقم               #*3488*

----------


## سمير صيام

> 50 وازاحة 25 اقصد موفينج المجنون استخدمه للكيبل على الميتارتيد ومعطيني نتاائج ولله الحمد ممتازه وقد ارفقت شارت في المشاركه رقم               #*3488*

 تمام ياغالى 
المهم ان تكون نتائجه كويسة وبصراحة انا مجربتهوش قبل كده

----------


## pirlo777

> تمام ياغالى   المهم ان تكون نتائجه كويسة وبصراحة انا مجربتهوش قبل كده

 استاذ سمير بارك الله فيك ما هو تحليلك لهذه الازواج الكيبل واليورو والمجنون؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Emoticon1:  وهل توجد فرص لهذه الازواج عبر مؤشرك الخاص؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Big Grin:  ومشكوووووووووووووور :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير بارك الله فيك ما هو تحليلك لهذه الازواج الكيبل واليورو والمجنون؟؟؟؟؟؟ وهل توجد فرص لهذه الازواج عبر مؤشرك الخاص؟؟؟؟؟؟ ومشكوووووووووووووور

 المجنون تحت الموفنج فهو للبيع مع وجود ترند صاعد ودعم عند 174 وكذلك اليورو ين تحت الموفنج 
والباوند كسر قاع 1.7200 فهو مهيا للبيع اكتر

----------


## pirlo777

> المجنون تحت الموفنج فهو للبيع مع وجود ترند صاعد ودعم عند 174 وكذلك اليورو ين تحت الموفنج   والباوند كسر قاع 1.7200 فهو مهيا للبيع اكتر

 تسلم يا غالي   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## kanzsea

استاذ سمير 
هل يتم الدخول شراء على اليورو ين من بداية الشمعة القادمة ام ننتظر اعادة اختبار خط الموفنج

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير 
> هل يتم الدخول شراء على اليورو ين من بداية الشمعة القادمة ام ننتظر اعادة اختبار خط الموفنج

 فى مثل هذه الشموع الكبيرة افضل من اعادة الاختبار او على الاقل من منتصف المسافة
مع مراعاة انه على الاربع ساعات ارتد من الموفنج

----------


## pirlo777

> فى مثل هذه الشموع الكبيرة افضل من اعادة الاختبار او على الاقل من منتصف المسافة  مع مراعاة انه على الاربع ساعات ارتد من الموفنج

 وينك يا الغالي  :Asvc:  اخي سمير ما هو تفسيرك لارتفاع المفاجي للعملات مقابل الدولار :016:  ومشكوووووور :Eh S(7):

----------


## mu7amd

اخي سمير اسعد الله اوقاتك والسلام عليكم
اذا ممكن طلب اعادة برمجة اكسبيرت الموفينج 55و موفينج 50/25
بحيث يتم وضع الاثنين على شارت واحد ويتم البيع والشراء بناء على الارتداد 
 لاني متابعه من شهر وارباح الاتاد كبيره وبالذات على افريمات الصغيرة من 5 دقائق الى ساعه
والاهداف من 15 الى 30 نقطة والاستوب يكون 30 نقطه او 50 نقطة

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير اسعد الله اوقاتك والسلام عليكم
> اذا ممكن طلب اعادة برمجة اكسبيرت الموفينج 55و موفينج 50/25
> بحيث يتم وضع الاثنين على شارت واحد ويتم البيع والشراء بناء على الارتداد 
>  لاني متابعه من شهر وارباح الاتاد كبيره وبالذات على افريمات الصغيرة من 5 دقائق الى ساعه
> والاهداف من 15 الى 30 نقطة والاستوب يكون 30 نقطه او 50 نقطة

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
طيب ياريت تضع لنا الفرص المتاحة لك حسب ظروفك وان شاء الله موضوع الاكسبيرت امره سهل ان شاء الله

----------


## mu7amd

هذه بعض الفرص للارتداد على فريم ربع وفريم خمس
اما اذا كسر وبنى شمعة بعد الموفينج ادخل مباشرة في الصفقة بيع او شراء  واخذ 25 الى 20 واخرج في الفريمات الصغيرة

----------


## mu7amd

الاستاذ سمير لا حظ ارتاد الشموع بعد اخر شمعة في الشارت المرفق كم 20 نقطة حقق فوق ثلاث فرص الحمد الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاستاذ سمير لا حظ ارتاد الشموع بعد اخر شمعة في الشارت المرفق كم 20 نقطة حقق فوق ثلاث فرص الحمد الله

 هل هتعتمد الارتداد من موفنج 50 وموفنج 55 
اما للمجنون سيكون الارتداد من 50 مع الاتفاق مع 55
وكذلك للباوند الارتداد من 55 بالاتفاق مع 55

----------


## mu7amd

والله يا عم سمير
شغلي كله على الكيبل وما تابعت على المجنون فقط كما وسبق ان اخبرتك ان موفينج 50 ازاحة 25 ممتاز مع الكيبل

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل هتعتمد الارتداد من موفنج 50 وموفنج 55 
> وكذلك للباوند الارتداد من 55 بالاتفاق مع 55

  

> والله يا عم سمير
> شغلي كله على الكيبل وما تابعت على المجنون فقط كما وسبق ان اخبرتك ان موفينج 50 ازاحة 25 ممتاز مع الكيبل

 يعنى الشروط هتكون كما فى الاقتباس بتاعى

----------


## mu7amd

> يعنى الشروط هتكون كما فى الاقتباس بتاعى

 اكيد نفس الشروط 
هو العين تعلى عن الحاجب

----------


## سمير صيام

> اكيد نفس الشروط 
> هو العين تعلى عن الحاجب

 ياغالى تعلى ونص ولا يوجد بينا عين وحاجب احنا اخوة فى الله فعادى جدا تعدل عليا وبكل صدر رحب اقبل بذلك وكلنا بنتعلم من بعض   تقبل ودى

----------


## mu7amd

المهم ارجو  ان تكون الفكرة وصلت 
نريد اكسبيرت يضاف الى الاكسبيرت القديم بحيث يعقد عقود الارتداد من الموفينج وياريت يكون موفينج 50 ازاحة 25 بس نركبه على الكيل 
ارجو الاهتمام بالموضوع

----------


## سمير صيام

> المهم ارجو  ان تكون الفكرة وصلت 
> نريد اكسبيرت يضاف الى الاكسبيرت القديم بحيث يعقد عقود الارتداد من الموفينج وياريت يكون موفينج 50 ازاحة 25 بس نركبه على الكيل 
> ارجو الاهتمام بالموضوع

 ان شاء الله ياغالى

----------


## mu7amd

اتفرج بس وشوف يا عم سمير الموفينج عامل ايه ما شاء الله     ياريت تعجل لنا في الاكسبيرت الي يعقد على الارتداد

----------


## سمير صيام

> اتفرج بس وشوف يا عم سمير الموفينج عامل ايه ما شاء الله     ياريت تعجل لنا في الاكسبيرت الي يعقد على الارتداد

 ممتاز بس المشكلة فى الاكسبيرت الاخ وجدى مشغول وبيعتذر عن تلبية الطلبات واخونا وضاح مشغول حاليا
انا هحاول اشوف حد يعمله ان شاء الله

----------


## بو حمد

مرحبا استاذ سمير  وباقي الاخوة 
ترقبوا فرصه اليورو ين بيع  شارت الساعه والاربع ساعات متوافقه وعلينا انتظار الكسر

----------


## سمير صيام

> مرحبا استاذ سمير  وباقي الاخوة 
> ترقبوا فرصه اليورو ين بيع  شارت الساعه والاربع ساعات متوافقه وعلينا انتظار الكسر

 هلا ياغالى 
اين انت من زمان وهل لسه متابع الطريقة ولا لا

----------


## بو حمد

> هلا ياغالى   اين انت من زمان وهل لسه متابع الطريقة ولا لا

 اهلا استاذي الفاضل سمير  والله انشغلت بامور عدة ياعسل
اما المتابعه من خلال الشهرين السابقين نتائجها راااائعة ومذهلة هذا بالنسبة لليورو ين :015:

----------


## سمير صيام

> اهلا استاذي الفاضل سمير  والله انشغلت بامور عدة ياعسل
> اما المتابعه من خلال الشهرين السابقين نتائجها راااائعة ومذهلة هذا بالنسبة لليورو ين

 ربنا يوفقك دايما يارب

----------


## mu7amd

يلا شباب نبغى تفاعل مع الموضوع زي زمان الطريقة مربحة ولله الحمد حاولو تكسبو ليه بعيدين وجالسين تخسرو

----------


## سمير صيام

> يلا شباب نبغى تفاعل مع الموضوع زي زمان الطريقة مربحة ولله الحمد حاولو تكسبو ليه بعيدين وجالسين تخسرو

 والله انا شايف الناس مش عايزة تتعلم وبحثهم على التوصيات الجاهزة فقط 
للاسف طرق كثيرة موجودة مربحة ولا تفاعل معها 
فقط البحث على الجاهز وبدون وجع راس  :No3:

----------


## اسلام عادل

> والله انا شايف الناس مش عايزة تتعلم وبحثهم على التوصيات الجاهزة فقط 
> للاسف طرق كثيرة موجودة مربحة ولا تفاعل معها 
> فقط البحث على الجاهز وبدون وجع راس

 والله معاك حق
مش عارف ليه كده المفروض ان الفوركس ده شغل والمفروض الواحد يتعب فيه ويتعلم عشان يحس بقيمه المكسب  
وخد الموضوع ده هديه الاعتماد علي التوصيات ولكن

----------


## atef abo sofa

استاذي سمير بك  
ارجوا توضيح الاعداد الاخير لليورو/ ين فريم الربع ساعة 
وهل باقي الازواج نفس اعداد الصفحة الاولى 
تحياتي....

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذي سمير بك  
> ارجوا توضيح الاعداد الاخير لليورو/ ين فريم الربع ساعة 
> وهل باقي الازواج نفس اعداد الصفحة الاولى 
> تحياتي....

 نفس الاعدادت كما فى الصفحة الاولى سواء ساعة او اربع ساعات او ربع

----------


## atef abo sofa

مشكور وبارك الله فيك

----------


## albaz

استاذى الفاضل سمير
من فترة وانا اتابع بصمت هذه الطريقة الممتازة
وهى ذو ارباح عالية لمن يتقنها 
ترددت كثير فى اخذ رايك حتى لا يكون هناك تداخل بين الطريقة وبين ما اريد
استشارتك فيه 
كنت اعمل على موفنج 28 بدلا من 55 ولاحظت بعض الملاحظات ارفقتها بالشارت
فضلا لاامرا افادتى  بما تراه فى هذا الخصوص
بارك الله لك وبارك فيك
انا اعرف انك استاذ كبير  فتقبل ودى وتقديري

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذى الفاضل سمير
> من فترة وانا اتابع بصمت هذه الطريقة الممتازة
> وهى ذو ارباح عالية لمن يتقنها 
> ترددت كثير فى اخذ رايك حتى لا يكون هناك تداخل بين الطريقة وبين ما اريد
> استشارتك فيه 
> كنت اعمل على موفنج 28 بدلا من 55 ولاحظت بعض الملاحظات ارفقتها بالشارت
> فضلا لاامرا افادتى  بما تراه فى هذا الخصوص
> بارك الله لك وبارك فيك
> انا اعرف انك استاذ كبير  فتقبل ودى وتقديري

 ممتاز 
ياريت لو تقدر نتابع شوية فرص الفترة الجاية حتى الناس تستوعبها ونعتمدها ايضا
بارك الله فيك

----------


## سمير الصاوى

بصو بئه  السلام عليكم الاول انا عماااااااااااال اارا فى الموضوع من اولو اريت 20 صفحه وعنيه وجعتنى بصراحه الاستاذ سمير مشاء الله عليه وعلى سعة صدرو فى الرد على كل الاستفسارات وبوحه حبيب البى من الاخر الطريئه تتاخد من وشكو السمح دااااااااااا بس انا عايز اعرف بما انى جيت هناااااااا فى اخر صفحه ايه الجديد يعنى بستاذن حبي البى الاستاذ سمير او بوحه العسل انو  يكتبلى الطريئه بلتفصيل الممل وربنا يخليكو للمبتدئين الى ذيي  وصبااااااح شريف عليكو ياناس يا سكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> بصو بئه  السلام عليكم الاول انا عماااااااااااال اارا فى الموضوع من اولو اريت 20 صفحه وعنيه وجعتنى بصراحه الاستاذ سمير مشاء الله عليه وعلى سعة صدرو فى الرد على كل الاستفسارات وبوحه حبيب البى من الاخر الطريئه تتاخد من وشكو السمح دااااااااااا بس انا عايز اعرف بما انى جيت هناااااااا فى اخر صفحه ايه الجديد يعنى بستاذن حبي البى الاستاذ سمير او بوحه العسل انو  يكتبلى الطريئه بلتفصيل الممل وربنا يخليكو للمبتدئين الى ذيي  وصبااااااح شريف عليكو ياناس يا سكر

 اهلا بيك اخى موندى
الطريقة باخر تعديلاتها فى الصفحة الاولى ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير الصاوى

> اهلا بيك اخى موندى  الطريقة باخر تعديلاتها فى الصفحة الاولى ان شاء الله

 جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذنا على الرد السريع  وانا هبااااااااات هنااااااااااا اصلى معجب بليسر والبساطه الى فى الاستراتيجيه واسئل الله العلى القدير رب العرش العظيم ان ييسر لك امورك كلها الصغير منها والكبير كما يسرت لنا طريقه للتعامل مع هذا السوق  وربنا يخليك لينا يا كبيييييير الحته  اماااااال فيييين بوحه العسل يا كبير

----------


## خاطر

لو سمحت اخي سمير   بالنسبه لل دولار ين هل استطيع ان اتابع على جميع الفريمات او الاربع ساعات فقط علما بان فريم الخمس د كما تعلم سريع الكسر  والاختراق وبكذا نكون لا نستيطيع اخذ اهداف عاليه    حبيت اسالك ماهو اصدق وافضل فريم واش رايك بالساعه كم الهدف يكون 300 نقطه او اقل     اشكرك    فعلا ممتازه جدا وسهله     تحياتي

----------


## سمير صيام

> جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذنا على الرد السريع  وانا هبااااااااات هنااااااااااا اصلى معجب بليسر والبساطه الى فى الاستراتيجيه واسئل الله العلى القدير رب العرش العظيم ان ييسر لك امورك كلها الصغير منها والكبير كما يسرت لنا طريقه للتعامل مع هذا السوق  وربنا يخليك لينا يا كبيييييير الحته  اماااااال فيييين بوحه العسل يا كبير

 اخونا بوحة موجود وكان عمل طريقة اسمها صبح صبح

----------


## سمير صيام

> لو سمحت اخي سمير   بالنسبه لل دولار ين هل استطيع ان اتابع على جميع الفريمات او الاربع ساعات فقط علما بان فريم الخمس د كما تعلم سريع الكسر  والاختراق وبكذا نكون لا نستيطيع اخذ اهداف عاليه    حبيت اسالك ماهو اصدق وافضل فريم واش رايك بالساعه كم الهدف يكون 300 نقطه او اقل     اشكرك    فعلا ممتازه جدا وسهله     تحياتي

 اخى الكريم بنتعامل يورو ين وباوند ين وليس الدولار ين

----------


## سمير الصاوى

> اخونا بوحة موجود وكان عمل طريقة اسمها صبح صبح

 يا كبير انا اتلخبط كده انا اريت عشرين صفحه ذى منته عارف وكان بوحه عامل اضافه للموفينج 40 للمجنون او ابو الاندال على حد تعبيره وحضرتك كنت موافئ عليها وكان الموضوع شغال السؤال التعديل دا قائم ولا ارجع للصفحه الاولى واطبئ الى فيها بحازفيرو ومعلش بنتائل عليك يا كبير حتتنا  :AA:   ربنا يجازيك عنا خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> يا كبير انا اتلخبط كده انا اريت عشرين صفحه ذى منته عارف وكان بوحه عامل اضافه للموفينج 40 للمجنون او ابو الاندال على حد تعبيره وحضرتك كنت موافئ عليها وكان الموضوع شغال السؤال التعديل دا قائم ولا ارجع للصفحه الاولى واطبئ الى فيها بحازفيرو ومعلش بنتائل عليك يا كبير حتتنا   ربنا يجازيك عنا خير

 ارجع للصفحة الاولى  :013:

----------


## سمير الصاوى

انا عارف انى بسئل كتير بس انا كنت عايز ارفع الشارت عشان اعرف اذا كنت انا عامل المؤشرات صح ولا لا بس مشعارف  
توجيهاتك يا كبير انا عارف ان السؤال تافه انى اسئلو بس انته عارف بئه جديد انا استحملنى حضرتك الى عودتنا على كده 
ربنا ميحرمنا من حضرتك يا كبير

----------


## سمير صيام

لارفاق اى ملف او شارت 
الشرح حسب الصورة

----------


## سمير الصاوى

> لارفاق اى ملف او شارت   الشرح حسب الصورة

 ربنا يخليك يا كبير كده المؤشرات صح ولا ايه راى حضرتك وكمان المؤشر الى هو rsi مش جايب الخطوط الى هى المستويات مش عارف ليه

----------


## سمير صيام

> ربنا يخليك يا كبير كده المؤشرات صح ولا ايه راى حضرتك وكمان المؤشر الى هو rsi مش جايب الخطوط الى هى المستويات مش عارف ليه

 الصورة مضبوطة
المستويات تضيفها يدوى بالدخول الى خصائص المؤشر

----------


## سمير الصاوى

> الصورة مضبوطة  المستويات تضيفها يدوى بالدخول الى خصائص المؤشر

 كده تمام يا كبير  انا عرفت ان حضرتك كنت تعبان وانا بتنقل بين صفحات موضوع حضرتك الى بصراحه حسيت وانا بئرا انى فعلا ممكن اضارب فى الفوركس طول مفى استاذه ذى حضرتك بيوجهونى ومبيبخلوش بخبرتهم علينا  الف الف الف سلامه  اللهم انى اسئلك بسمك الشافى ان تشفى استاذنا ومعلمنا وقدوتنا الاستاذ سمير واسئلك ياربى الشفاء لكل المسلمين برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين                         اللهم امين وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على رحمتك للعالمين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## تداولaaa

السلام عليكم 
كل التقدير لمجهود الاخ سمير صيام..
بعد اذن اخي سمير احب ان اضيف هذه النسخه المطوره من المؤشر RSI الذي يقوم باعطاء تنبيه صوتي في حال اختراق المستوى 50 كما انه يقوم بتغيير لونه الى احمر في حال تم الاختراق من اعلى الى مادون المستوى 50, ويتغير اللون الى اخضر في حال تم الاختراق من الاسفل الى اعلى من المستوى 50.
اتمنى ان يكون ذا فائده للجميع انشاء الله.

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> كل التقدير لمجهود الاخ سمير صيام..
> بعد اذن اخي سمير احب ان اضيف هذه النسخه المطوره من المؤشر RSI الذي يقوم باعطاء تنبيه صوتي في حال اختراق المستوى 50 كما انه يقوم بتغيير لونه الى احمر في حال تم الاختراق من اعلى الى مادون المستوى 50, ويتغير اللون الى اخضر في حال تم الاختراق من الاسفل الى اعلى من المستوى 50.
> اتمنى ان يكون ذا فائده للجميع انشاء الله.

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك وتسلم ايديك وان شاء الله نجربه معانا

----------


## سمير الصاوى

> السلام عليكم 
> كل التقدير لمجهود الاخ سمير صيام..
> بعد اذن اخي سمير احب ان اضيف هذه النسخه المطوره من المؤشر RSI الذي يقوم باعطاء تنبيه صوتي في حال اختراق المستوى 50 كما انه يقوم بتغيير لونه الى احمر في حال تم الاختراق من اعلى الى مادون المستوى 50, ويتغير اللون الى اخضر في حال تم الاختراق من الاسفل الى اعلى من المستوى 50.
> اتمنى ان يكون ذا فائده للجميع انشاء الله.

 جزاك الله خيرا اخى على المؤشر بس هو كده عندى مظبوط ولا لسه عايز تظبيط اصل شكلو مش عاجبنى على الشارت مرفق الشارت وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## تداولaaa

> جزاك الله خيرا اخى على المؤشر بس هو كده عندى مظبوط ولا لسه عايز تظبيط اصل شكلو مش عاجبنى على الشارت مرفق الشارت وجزاك الله خيرا

 السلام عليكم.. 
اخي هذا المؤشر يهتم بمستوى 50 فقط. 
لكن يمكنك ان تدخل على الاعدادات وتضيف باقي المستويات اذا اردت... 
بالتوفيق انشاء الله....

----------


## سمير الصاوى

> السلام عليكم.. 
> اخي هذا المؤشر يهتم بمستوى 50 فقط. 
> لكن يمكنك ان تدخل على الاعدادات وتضيف باقي المستويات اذا اردت... 
> بالتوفيق انشاء الله....

   عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته جزاك الله خيرا اخى على التوضيح واسئل الله التوفيق لى ولك ولجميع المسلمين

----------


## سمير الصاوى

السلام عليكم 
هو مفيش حد متابع الموضوع ولا ايه فين الاستاذ سمير

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> هو مفيش حد متابع الموضوع ولا ايه فين الاستاذ سمير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
موجودين ياباشا
تابع الفرص واحنا معاك ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير الصاوى

ايه راى حضرت فى الفرصتين دول مكتملين الشروط ولا راى حضرتك ايه

----------


## سمير صيام

> ايه راى حضرت فى الفرصتين دول مكتملين الشروط ولا راى حضرتك ايه

 الباوند دولار بيكون على الاربع ساعات ان شاء الله
والمجنون مضبوط

----------


## سمير الصاوى

شوف حضرتك الطريئه  على فريم ال5 دئايئ

----------


## سمير صيام

> شوف حضرتك الطريئه  على فريم ال5 دئايئ

 تمام بس الخمس دقائق عايز مخمخة وضبط كويس وبصراحة محاولتش اجرب فيه

----------


## albaz

استاذنا
هذه فرصة قريبة عاى audjpy
ندخل الان او ننتظر
ودى وتقديري

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذنا
> هذه فرصة قريبة عاى audjpy
> ندخل الان او ننتظر
> ودى وتقديري

 اهلا بيك اخى الباز
لكن الاسترالى ين ليس مجرب على هذا الموفنج فلا اعلم ان كان يحترمه ام لا 
عموما سانظر عليه لاحقا وارى امكانية العمل عليه

----------


## فوركس مان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي سمير بارك الله فيك
كيف اعمل الموفنج EMA 50 + SHIFT 25  على شارت( ا ف اكس سول) حيث لم اقدر على وضع SHIFT 25

----------


## albaz

استاذنا الفاضل
ليلة البارحة عرضت هذه الفرصة وكانت افادتك انه زوج غير مجرب
هذه اول تجربة على هذا الزوج  ناجحة
تم الدخول بيع من 61.70  وتم الخروج 120 نقطة
كم عملية ناجحة تؤكد لى ان هذا الزوج يسيروفق  طريقتنا
وكم عدد النقاط المفترض  ربحها  لتوافق طريقتنا
تقبل خالص نحياتى

----------


## albaz

استاذي الفاضل سمير
ما هو الافضل من ناحية درجة الامان للدخول
موفنج 55 شارت 4 ساعات
او موفنج 100 شارت الساعة
خصوصا ان كسر rsi  خط 50  يكون متزامن مع كسر الموفتج 55
تحبانى وتقديري

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخي سمير بارك الله فيك
> كيف اعمل الموفنج EMA 50 + SHIFT 25  على شارت( ا ف اكس سول) حيث لم اقدر على وضع SHIFT 25

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
لايوجد للاسف على افكسول شيفت 25

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذنا الفاضل
> ليلة البارحة عرضت هذه الفرصة وكانت افادتك انه زوج غير مجرب
> هذه اول تجربة على هذا الزوج  ناجحة
> تم الدخول بيع من 61.70  وتم الخروج 120 نقطة
> كم عملية ناجحة تؤكد لى ان هذا الزوج يسيروفق  طريقتنا
> وكم عدد النقاط المفترض  ربحها  لتوافق طريقتنا
> تقبل خالص نحياتى

 مبروك عليك الربح ياغالى كمل تجربة الزوج على الديمو لفترة حتى نتاكد منه

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذي الفاضل سمير
> ما هو الافضل من ناحية درجة الامان للدخول
> موفنج 55 شارت 4 ساعات
> او موفنج 100 شارت الساعة
> خصوصا ان كسر rsi  خط 50  يكون متزامن مع كسر الموفتج 55
> تحبانى وتقديري

 موفنج 100 حلو جدا ايضا على الربع ساعات
هنا التجربة على موفنج 55 للباوند والحمد الله الى حد كبير ناجح

----------


## hussain63

استاذ سمير صار لي زمان من المنتدى وقد احببت هنا ان اسلم عليك واتشكر ليك على كل جهودك المبذولة لدعم اخوانك .فتحية اليك مع فائق المودة والاحترام
اخوك حسين

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير صار لي زمان من المنتدى وقد احببت هنا ان اسلم عليك واتشكر ليك على كل جهودك المبذولة لدعم اخوانك .فتحية اليك مع فائق المودة والاحترام
> اخوك حسين

 هلا حسين منور ياغالى
كل عام وانت بخير

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

السلام عليكم
حبيت القي التحية على الاخوة الكرام
وتحية خاصة الى سمير باشا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> حبيت القي التحية على الاخوة الكرام
> وتحية خاصة الى سمير باشا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
كل عام وانت بخير 
تسلم على المرور ويارب تكون دايما بخير

----------


## بشير

صباح الخير
دخولي مع اعادة اختبار المتوسط

----------


## بشير

ضرب الاستوب -60 نقطة
سأُعاود الدخول مع اعادة اختبار المتوسط بيعاً

----------


## بشير

وفق الاستراتيجية المطروحة هنا فقد تحقق  الان الهدف الاول +60
ا

----------


## altamo7

السلام عليكم يا اخوان 
وكل عام وانتم بخير 
بس حابب اعرف إذا حصل تغيير في الاستراتيجية منذ فتح الموضوع لأني متابع جديد
وعدد الصفحات 239

----------


## بشير

> السلام عليكم يا اخوان 
> وكل عام وانتم بخير 
> بس حابب اعرف إذا حصل تغيير في الاستراتيجية منذ فتح الموضوع لأني متابع جديد
> وعدد الصفحات 239

 عليكم السلام
لم يحصل أي تغيير 
وهي في الصفحة الاولى فقط
وعن نفسي فقط متوسط 55 
وضربت معي اليوم وكنت بعيد عن الشاشة
وحققت في الثانية لمن دخل يعني حصيلة اليوم موجب حتى الان 40نقطة
وكان هدفي من طرح فرصتين هذا اليوم لرفع الموضوع للمحبطين من السوق أنه بمتوسط 55 فقط وفقط يمكنك الربح
تحياتي

----------


## 480257

مشكور و أحب البساطة خصوصا لمبتدئ مثلي
و لو فية تدعيم بخطوط الفيبونانشي هل يكون أفضل أو لا داعي
و جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## بشير

> أنه بمتوسط 55 فقط وفقط يمكنك الربح
> تحياتي

 بعد اذن الاخ سمير  لتجاوزي على موضوعه وهذه يبقى جهداً محفوظاً له خلي تشارتك نظيف فقط شموع ومتوسط

----------


## سمير صيام

> بعد اذن الاخ سمير  لتجاوزي على موضوعه وهذه يبقى جهداً محفوظاً له خلي تشارتك نظيف فقط شموع ومتوسط

  الموضوع للجميع يا بشير باشا صحيح انا اللى فتحت الموضوع لكن ليس معناه انه لى فقط بل للجميع 
وكل عام وانت بخير

----------


## بشير

كل عام وأنت بألف خير وتقبل الله طاعاتكم وشكراً جزيلاً لك

----------


## سمير صيام

> كل عام وأنت بألف خير وتقبل الله طاعاتكم وشكراً جزيلاً لك

 وانت بخير ياغالى

----------


## بشير

للخاسرين في السوق هدية
بعد اعادة اختبار المتوسط

----------


## mu7amd

الاستاذ سمير كل عام وانت بخير
هل تمت برمجة المؤشر على اساس الارتداد ام لم تتم 
امس الحمد الله على الجنيه فريم ساعه خرجنا بارباح حلوة يارب لكل الحمد

----------


## بشير

الهدف الثاني +120 نقطة
.............................
تم رفع الموضوع عملياً أتمنى لكم التوفيق

----------


## 480257

> الهدف الثاني +120 نقطة
> .............................
> تم رفع الموضوع عملياً أتمنى لكم التوفيق

 من فضلك أخي لي سؤالين
الأول أي شمعة دخلت منها
الثاني لماذا دخلنا رغم ان مؤشر( أر أس أي) لم يكن تحت الخمسين
و جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## mu7amd

اخي بشير انا شغال على هذه الاستراتيجية من فترة وعلى الحساب الحقيقي والحمد الله ارباحها جيدة 
وانا اكتفي بهدف يرضيني يوميا من 50 الى 100 نقطه
واريد ان اضيف بعض ملاحظاتي وسبق انا ناقشتها مع الاستاذ سمير 
كما تلاحظ في الشارت المرفق انا اعمل على الجنيه دولار ومضيف على الشارت موفينج المعمول للمجنون من قبل استاذنا سمير  
واستعمل فريم ساعة وادخل مع لارتداد كما تلاحظ اخر شمعتين دخلت شراء عى الجنيه لانه ارتد من موفينج الاحمر وخرجت ب 90 نقطه نعمه والحمد الله 
وطلبت من الاستاذ سميير برمجة اكسبيرت يؤدي هذا الغرض وهو مشغول جدا ياريت اذا تقدر تبرمج لنا هذا الاكسبيرت
ومنتظر تعليقك على ملاحظاتي

----------


## بشير

> من فضلك أخي لي سؤالين
> الأول أي شمعة دخلت منها
> الثاني لماذا دخلنا رغم ان مؤشر( أر أس أي) لم يكن تحت الخمسين
> و جزاك الله كل خير

 صباح الخير دخلت (أنا) من الشمعة التي رجعت لاختبار المتوسط عند 912 يعني بمجرد أن تكسر أو تخترق شمعة وتُغلق في جهة أدخول أشوف كم هو المتوسط وأضع أمر معلق باستوب 60 نقطة وهدف 60 للعقد الاول والثاني مفتوح  بمجرد تحقق الهدف الاول ننقل الاستوب للعقد الثاني على الدخول وبمجرد وصول الهدف للثاني(+120) أنا استوبي متحرك (100) علشان ما أشوش عليك الفكرة انا لا استخدم الا المتوسط والار اس آي رميته في سلة المهملات والاخ سمير أشار في الصفحات الاولى في معرض رده على الاسئلة أن rsi ليس ذا فائدة كبيرة نصيحتي تجاهله أصل الطريقة الدخول مع افتتاح الشمعة الثانية ولكني فصلتها بما يُناسبني وهو الدخول مع اعادة الاختبار أتمنىلك التوفيق

----------


## بشير

> اخي بشير انا شغال على هذه الاستراتيجية من فترة وعلى الحساب الحقيقي والحمد الله ارباحها جيدة 
> وانا اكتفي بهدف يرضيني يوميا من 50 الى 100 نقطه
> واريد ان اضيف بعض ملاحظاتي وسبق انا ناقشتها مع الاستاذ سمير 
> كما تلاحظ في الشارت المرفق انا اعمل على الجنيه دولار ومضيف على الشارت موفينج المعمول للمجنون من قبل استاذنا سمير  
> واستعمل فريم ساعة وادخل مع لارتداد كما تلاحظ اخر شمعتين دخلت شراء عى الجنيه لانه ارتد من موفينج الاحمر وخرجت ب 90 نقطه نعمه والحمد الله 
> وطلبت من الاستاذ سميير برمجة اكسبيرت يؤدي هذا الغرض وهو مشغول جدا ياريت اذا تقدر تبرمج لنا هذا الاكسبيرت
> ومنتظر تعليقك على ملاحظاتي

 ياهلا وحياك وكل عام وأنت بخير أنا أدخل مع أي ملامسة للمتوسط ارتداد أم اختراق ولكني لم أُحب أن أطرحه هنا لكي لا يكون تشويش على الطريقة والبرمجة ما أفهم فيها مررررررة  كل كم ساعة آخذ لي نظرة وكان الله غفور رحيم وأحدث نقطة الدخول تحياتي لك

----------


## 480257

> صباح الخير دخلت (أنا) من الشمعة التي رجعت لاختبار المتوسط عند 912 يعني بمجرد أن تكسر أو تخترق شمعة وتُغلق في جهة أدخول أشوف كم هو المتوسط وأضع أمر معلق باستوب 60 نقطة وهدف 60 للعقد الاول والثاني مفتوح  بمجرد تحقق الهدف الاول ننقل الاستوب للعقد الثاني على الدخول وبمجرد وصول الهدف للثاني(+120) أنا استوبي متحرك (100) علشان ما أشوش عليك الفكرة انا لا استخدم الا المتوسط والار اس آي رميته في سلة المهملات والاخ سمير أشار في الصفحات الاولى في معرض رده على الاسئلة أن rsi ليس ذا فائدة كبيرة نصيحتي تجاهله أصل الطريقة الدخول مع افتتاح الشمعة الثانية ولكني فصلتها بما يُناسبني وهو الدخول مع اعادة الاختبار أتمنىلك التوفيق

 جزاك الله كل خير و وفقك  و أثقل عليك بسؤال اخر هل تفضل الأنتظار -من معنى كلامك- الأنتظار للشمعة الثالثة شمعة أعادة الأختبار أو الدخول من الشمعة الثانية أذا اكدت الأتجاة  و جزاك الله كل خير و سؤالي اخير بقالي يومين في هذا الموضوع أبحث عن أكسبرت تم عملة لهذة الأستراتيجية فهل تم عملة ام لا و جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاستاذ سمير كل عام وانت بخير
> هل تمت برمجة المؤشر على اساس الارتداد ام لم تتم 
> امس الحمد الله على الجنيه فريم ساعه خرجنا بارباح حلوة يارب لكل الحمد

 والله اتمنى الاخ وجدى يقوم بذلك لكن للاسف مشغول وهو لسه امبارح كاتب انه هياخذ اجازة من الطلبات لانه مش قادر يلاحق على اللى موجود

----------


## سمير صيام

> الهدف الثاني +120 نقطة
> .............................
> تم رفع الموضوع عملياً أتمنى لكم التوفيق

  :Ongue:

----------


## mu7amd

> والله اتمنى الاخ وجدى يقوم بذلك لكن للاسف مشغول وهو لسه امبارح كاتب انه هياخذ اجازة من الطلبات لانه مش قادر يلاحق على اللى موجود

 انا اسف ياستاذ سمير انا عارف اني ثقلت عليك لكن انا ليس لي صلة مع االمبرمجين  وانت حبيب الكل والكل يحب يخدمك

----------


## mu7amd

من يدخل معي بيع على الجنيه دولار بارتاد من موفينج 55 ويتوكل على الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا اسف ياستاذ سمير انا عارف اني ثقلت عليك لكن انا ليس لي صلة مع االمبرمجين  وانت حبيب الكل والكل يحب يخدمك

 ان شاء الله نتمنى ان اخونا ينتهى مما عنده حتى نطلب منه عمل ذلك الاكسبرت

----------


## سمير صيام

> من يدخل معي بيع على الجنيه دولار بارتاد من موفينج 55 ويتوكل على الله

 اتمنى من الناس يتابعوا الموضوع 
فموضوع بسيط ومش محتاج تعقيد والحمد لله يفى بالغرض المهم النتيجة اخر الاسبوع او اخر الشهر ايجابية وده هدفنا جميعا

----------


## 480257

هل يمكن تطبيق هذه الأستراتيجية على الفرنك السيوسري و الدولار الكندي والين كلهم على الدولار أم مقصورة على الباوند دولار و الباوند ين.   و أن امكن هل البروفت و الستوب نفس حدود الباوند دولار

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل يمكن تطبيق هذه الأستراتيجية على الفرنك السيوسري و الدولار الكندي والين كلهم على الدولار أم مقصورة على الباوند دولار و الباوند ين.   و أن امكن هل البروفت و الستوب نفس حدود الباوند دولار

 باوند دولار و باوند ين ويورو ين فقط
لكن باقى العملات ممكن يكون متوسط اخر افضل معهم

----------


## 480257

هل بيع اليورو ين الأن فرصة جيدة   
مع خالص شكري أستاذي سمير

----------


## mdraw

> هل بيع اليورو ين الأن فرصة جيدة   
> مع خالص شكري أستاذي سمير

 يجب إغلاق الشمعة تحت الموفينج + الـ RSI  يجب أن يكون تحت مستوى الــ50

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل بيع اليورو ين الأن فرصة جيدة   
> مع خالص شكري أستاذي سمير

 اعدادت اليورو ين موفنج 50 ازاحة 25

----------


## عبقرينو

اخي العزيز ممكن اعرف الاعدادات او المؤشرات تبعت الطريقة

----------


## عبقرينو

انا متابع للباوند دولار

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا متابع للباوند دولار

 موفنج EMA 55

----------


## عبقرينو

طيب كيف احطه على الشارت

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب كيف احطه على الشارت

 اتبع الخطوات الاتية 
من قائمة 
INSERT 
اختار
TREND 
ومنها تختار
MOVING AVERAGE

----------


## عبقرينو

اوكي بس شو الاعدادات

----------


## سمير صيام

> اوكي بس شو الاعدادات

 اخى الكريم الاعدادت هى 55 للموفنج 
EMA 55

----------


## عبقرينو

اخوي انا اسف ازعجتك  
بس شو هي ema55 
بعدين الصور المعروضة فيها 
rsi ممكن اعداداته

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخوي انا اسف ازعجتك  
> بس شو هي ema55 
> بعدين الصور المعروضة فيها 
> rsi ممكن اعداداته

 اخى هل لم تتعامل مع موفنج قبل كده

----------


## عبقرينو

لالالا
اول مرة

----------


## سمير صيام

> لالالا
> اول مرة

 طيب اعمل حسب الصورة

----------


## عبقرينو

مشكور اخوي سمير  
بس ممكن اعدادات rsi

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشكور اخوي سمير  
> بس ممكن اعدادات rsi

 ان شاء الافتراضى على 14

----------


## عبقرينو

اذا في مجال لصورة زي الصورة الاولى اسهل

----------


## سمير صيام

> اذا في مجال لصورة زي الصورة الاولى اسهل

 اتفضل

----------


## سمير الصاوى

> اتفضل

 السلام عليكم  وكل سنه وانته طيب يا كبير حتتنا  :AA:

----------


## 480257

أستاذي سمير صيام تحية عطرة وشكرا لمجهودك و متابعتك للموضوع  و اتمنى لك التوفيق. بدأت أتابع الموضوع و بدأت نظرتي للفوركس كلها تتغير و الحمد لله وبدأت أكسب و الحمد لله  و من شدت أهتمامي بدأت أقرأ الموضوع من البداية و تطوراتة ولكن!  كثرة المشاركات و الآراء جعلت عندي تداخلات عديدة فلو تسمح أن تكتب لنا ملخص بكل التطورات و التعديلات التي تمت او حتى تضع أيدينا على الصفحات المهمة في الموضوع و أود ان أسأل عن فرام الساعة ينفع ام الأربع ساعات أفضل و لو حبينا نطبق الأستراتيجية على باقي العملات الرئيسية فما هي الأعدادت المطلوب لمؤشر الموفينج و ما هو أفضل فرام يمكن العمل علية و هل هناك مؤشرات اخرى تفضل أضافتها غير (أر أس أي) و ما مدى أهمية (أر أس أي) في الأستراتيجية و معلش لو تقلت عليك  فية حاجة كمان لو تسمح تقول لنا أفضل مواعيد لكل عملة لوقت التداول مثلا متى يفضل التجارة على الباوند دولار أمريكا أم لندن أم طوكيو و كذلك اليورو ين و الباوند ين و هل الأخبار تؤثر على الأستراتيجية

----------


## سمير الصاوى

> أستاذي سمير صيام تحية عطرة وشكرا لمجهودك و متابعتك للموضوع  و اتمنى لك التوفيق. بدأت أتابع الموضوع و بدأت نظرتي للفوركس كلها تتغير و الحمد لله وبدأت أكسب و الحمد لله  و من شدت أهتمامي بدأت أقرأ الموضوع من البداية و تطوراتة ولكن!  كثرة المشاركات و الآراء جعلت عندي تداخلات عديدة فلو تسمح أن تكتب لنا ملخص بكل التطورات و التعديلات التي تمت او حتى تضع أيدينا على الصفحات المهمة في الموضوع و أود ان أسأل عن فرام الساعة ينفع ام الأربع ساعات أفضل و لو حبينا نطبق الأستراتيجية على باقي العملات الرئيسية فما هي الأعدادت المطلوب لمؤشر الموفينج و ما هو أفضل فرام يمكن العمل علية و هل هناك مؤشرات اخرى تفضل أضافتها غير (أر أس أي) و ما مدى أهمية (أر أس أي) في الأستراتيجية و معلش لو تقلت عليك  فية حاجة كمان لو تسمح تقول لنا أفضل مواعيد لكل عملة لوقت التداول مثلا متى يفضل التجارة على الباوند دولار أمريكا أم لندن أم طوكيو و كذلك اليورو ين و الباوند ين و هل الأخبار تؤثر على الأستراتيجية

  :015:  :015:  :015: نفس الاسئله الى  كنت هسئلها جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## mu7amd

الطريقة مشروحة في الصفحة الاولى ولم تتغير فيها كل التفاصيل ببساطة جدا

----------


## سمير الصاوى

السلام عليكم

----------


## بشير

الاخوة المبتدؤون الكرام الاستراتيجية كما هي في الصفحة الاولى بدون تغيير ولا تُغيروا فيها حتى تتمكنوا منها  ورأيي ان التغيير بانقاص المؤشرات وليس زيادتها   لأن الهدف كما بينه الاخ سمير هو البساطة وليس التعقيد

----------


## mu7amd

كلام سليم ميه ميه

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاخوة المبتدؤون الكرام الاستراتيجية كما هي في الصفحة الاولى بدون تغيير ولا تُغيروا فيها حتى تتمكنوا منها  ورأيي ان التغيير بانقاص المؤشرات وليس زيادتها   لأن الهدف كما بينه الاخ سمير هو البساطة وليس التعقيد

 تمام جدا وهذا هو الهدف

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذي سمير صيام تحية عطرة وشكرا لمجهودك و متابعتك للموضوع  و اتمنى لك التوفيق. بدأت أتابع الموضوع و بدأت نظرتي للفوركس كلها تتغير و الحمد لله وبدأت أكسب و الحمد لله  و من شدت أهتمامي بدأت أقرأ الموضوع من البداية و تطوراتة ولكن!  كثرة المشاركات و الآراء جعلت عندي تداخلات عديدة فلو تسمح أن تكتب لنا ملخص بكل التطورات و التعديلات التي تمت او حتى تضع أيدينا على الصفحات المهمة في الموضوع و أود ان أسأل عن فرام الساعة ينفع ام الأربع ساعات أفضل و لو حبينا نطبق الأستراتيجية على باقي العملات الرئيسية فما هي الأعدادت المطلوب لمؤشر الموفينج و ما هو أفضل فرام يمكن العمل علية و هل هناك مؤشرات اخرى تفضل أضافتها غير (أر أس أي) و ما مدى أهمية (أر أس أي) في الأستراتيجية و معلش لو تقلت عليك  فية حاجة كمان لو تسمح تقول لنا أفضل مواعيد لكل عملة لوقت التداول مثلا متى يفضل التجارة على الباوند دولار أمريكا أم لندن أم طوكيو و كذلك اليورو ين و الباوند ين و هل الأخبار تؤثر على الأستراتيجية

 بالنسبة للاخبار طبيعى الاخبار بتؤثر ولو هتمشى ورا الاخبار يبقى مش هتشتغل نهائى فعشان كده لا تهتم الا بالاخبار القوية مثل الفائدة والبطالة
وطريقتنا بتعتمد على وجود الفرصة بصرف النظر عن توقيتها

----------


## البحـــــار

مشكور ياسمير البساطة وعدم التعقيد هي المطلوب تشكررررررر

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشكور ياسمير البساطة وعدم التعقيد هي المطلوب تشكررررررر

 لا شكر على واجب ياغالى

----------


## بشير

> كلام سليم ميه ميه

 هلا والله
وهذه فرصة اليوم على الارتداد
+60نقطة وزيادة
تحياتي لك

----------


## بشير

ملاحظة هامة أيها الاخوة الكرام
الاسواق تُغلق الواحدة ليلاً بتوقيت المنتدى
يجب ان يكون اغلاق الساعات مع هذا التوقيت في البرنامج المستخدم
أنا استخدم أيكون رويال العالمية

----------


## 480257

الأن ننتظر أغلاق الشمعة لو فوق الموفينج نشتري
هل هذا صحيح؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأن ننتظر أغلاق الشمعة لو فوق الموفينج نشتري
> هل هذا صحيح؟

 صحيح ان شاء الله وكنت ممكن تدخل بدرى من فريم الساعة

----------


## 480257

هل الأفضل أستخدام فرام الساعة أم الأربع ساعات؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل الأفضل أستخدام فرام الساعة أم الأربع ساعات؟؟؟؟؟؟

 فرص الاربع ساعات اقل واليورو ين افضل على الساعة

----------


## بشير

> الأن ننتظر أغلاق الشمعة لو فوق الموفينج نشتري
> هل هذا صحيح؟

    +60  وزيادة

----------


## 480257

بارك الله فيك أخي بشير حققت الهدف 90 نقطة فضل ونعمة الصراحة الستراتيجية ممتازة بارك الله فيك أخي سمير و أستاذي في هذة الأستراتيجية

----------


## mu7amd

اخي سمير ممكن تتناقش مع العضو forexkiller
بخصوص برمجة الاكسبيرت مع الارتداد لو سمحت

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير ممكن تتناقش مع العضو forexkiller
> بخصوص برمجة الاكسبيرت مع الارتداد لو سمحت

 والله مش عارف مدى استعداده لعمل الاكسبيرت 
بصراحة كمان والله يحرج يطلب من اى شخص ذلك ويقابل ذلك بالرفض او الاعتذار هحس انها منتهى الاحراج ولذلك من عادتى دايما ان اطلب شئ من احد الا اذا اتاكدت انه لا كلفة بيننا

----------


## mu7amd

> والله مش عارف مدى استعداده لعمل الاكسبيرت 
> بصراحة كمان والله يحرج يطلب من اى شخص ذلك ويقابل ذلك بالرفض او الاعتذار هحس انها منتهى الاحراج ولذلك من عادتى دايما ان اطلب شئ من احد الا اذا اتاكدت انه لا كلفة بيننا

 انا كلمته وابدى استعداده لكن هناك تفاصيل اكيد يريدها منك

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا كلمته وابدى استعداده لكن هناك تفاصيل اكيد يريدها منك

 مافيش مشكلة ان شاء الله اى تفاصيل احنا جاهزين

----------


## سمير الصاوى

السلام عليكم 
فرصه جميله على المجنون حسب شروط الاستراتيجيه

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> فرصه جميله على المجنون حسب شروط الاستراتيجيه

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اخى موندى خليك مع برنامج ال تريد افضل لانه فى فرق واضح بين الاتنين  AL Trade Inc. - Forex Trading | Forex Mini Accounts | Forex Trading Platform | Forex Quotes and Resources:

----------


## 480257

قلت يا أستاذ سمير الفلترة تم بالدعم و المقاومة و هذا كلام جميل المشكلة أني عشان أحدد خطوط الدعم و المقاومة فية ألف طريقة بيفوت و كاميرلا و فيبونانشي و أحيانا تختلف الخطوط و بالتالى الفلترة تكون مضرة فلو فية طريقة لرسم الدعم و المقاومة انت بتستعملها يا ريت تقولي عليها أو فلتر تاني؟  و أنا اسف اني سألت عن الموضوع في موضوع كل مبتدئ يسأل هنا بس أنا أتلخبطت تقبل عذري و تحياتي  أخوك محمد

----------


## سمير الصاوى

[quote=سمير صيام;959613]وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  اخى موندى خليك مع برنامج ال تريد افضل لانه فى فرق واضح بين الاتنين   AL Trade Inc. - Forex Trading | Forex Mini Accounts | Forex Trading Platform | Forex Quotes and Resources:[/quot
يا كبير مش هو دا البرنامج الى اصدك عليه  AL Trade Inc  
انا بدوس على اللينك بتاعو بيدخلنى على الصفحه دى  مفيهااااااش دون لود خالص مرفق الصوره

----------


## FOREXER80

صباح الخير 
أخي سمير هل الشارت المرفق مضبوط

----------


## سمير الصاوى

شكرا يا كبير 
خلاص نزلتو

----------


## سمير صيام

> قلت يا أستاذ سمير الفلترة تم بالدعم و المقاومة و هذا كلام جميل المشكلة أني عشان أحدد خطوط الدعم و المقاومة فية ألف طريقة بيفوت و كاميرلا و فيبونانشي و أحيانا تختلف الخطوط و بالتالى الفلترة تكون مضرة فلو فية طريقة لرسم الدعم و المقاومة انت بتستعملها يا ريت تقولي عليها أو فلتر تاني؟  و أنا اسف اني سألت عن الموضوع في موضوع كل مبتدئ يسأل هنا بس أنا أتلخبطت تقبل عذري و تحياتي  أخوك محمد

 دى لازم تحليل فنى شخصيا افضل القمم والقيعان وتطلعها بنفسك من الشارت وليس مستويات رقمية مع التمرس تتعود عليها

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا يا كبير 
> خلاص نزلتو

  تمام

----------


## سمير صيام

> صباح الخير 
> أخي سمير هل الشارت المرفق مضبوط

 صحيح ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير الصاوى

> تمام

  
ايه راى حضرتك كده تمام  مش هو ده البرنامج

----------


## سمير صيام

> ايه راى حضرتك كده تمام  مش هو ده البرنامج

 الموفنج عندك SIMPLE  غيره الى EXPONENTIAL

----------


## FOREXER80

أول تجربة لي بطريقة موفنج 55 
لنرى ماذا سيحدث  :Asvc:

----------


## 480257

لو أشتغلت على فرام الساعة لكل من اليورو ين و الباوند ين هل تتغير أعدادات الموفينج أفريج من 55 الى 89 و أيهما أفضل بالنسبة للباوند دولار فرام الساعة مثل اليورو ين و الباوند ين أم فرام الأربع ساعات

----------


## mr13

السلام عليكم
بعد إذن اخونا سمير باشا..هذه فرصة أراها جيدة لزوج  GBP/JPY على الأربع ساعات..
في حال إختراق الزوج لموفنج 50 وكسره للترند اليومي الهابط كتأكيد جيد ...أظن حينها أن الزوج سيعرف مناطق شمالية جميلة..
دمتم بود

----------


## mu7amd

هل فرصة الجنيه دولار صحيحة لان للدخول على اربع ساعات ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> لو أشتغلت على فرام الساعة لكل من اليورو ين و الباوند ين هل تتغير أعدادات الموفينج أفريج من 55 الى 89 و أيهما أفضل بالنسبة للباوند دولار فرام الساعة مثل اليورو ين و الباوند ين أم فرام الأربع ساعات

 الاعدادت لا تتغير سواء الساعة او الاربع ساعات
بالنسبة للباوند الافضل الاربع ساعات لكن لو هتشتغل على الساعة يفضل ان يكون ما يؤيده فنيا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> بعد إذن اخونا سمير باشا..هذه فرصة أراها جيدة لزوج  GBP/JPY على الأربع ساعات..
> في حال إختراق الزوج لموفنج 50 وكسره للترند اليومي الهابط كتأكيد جيد ...أظن حينها أن الزوج سيعرف مناطق شمالية جميلة..
> دمتم بود

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
هلا منير باشا 
كل عام وانت بخير ونورت الموضوع 
بالنسبة للفرصة متفق تمام معاك فيها ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل فرصة الجنيه دولار صحيحة لان للدخول على اربع ساعات ؟

 ان شاء الله صحيحة ويقضل ان يغلق فوق 1.5000

----------


## نبيل راتب

أستاذ الأستاذ سمير أشكر على مجهود المتفانى فى خدمة المبتدئين السؤال هل تمت برمجة هذه الطريقة.

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ الأستاذ سمير أشكر على مجهود المتفانى فى خدمة المبتدئين السؤال هل تمت برمجة هذه الطريقة.

 لا شكر على واجب
بالنسبة للبرمجة فالاخ محمد كلم اخونا فوركس كيلر وان شاء الله خير

----------


## FOREXER80

> أول تجربة لي بطريقة موفنج 55 
> لنرى ماذا سيحدث

  
نتيجة التجربة الأولى  120+  نقطة  
شكرا أستاذ سمير  :015:

----------


## mustafa2

في البداية كل سنة وانت طيب اخ سمير انشاء اللة السنة القادمة نشوفك مدير لشركة وساطة عربية 
وشكرا علي هذة الهدية الرائعة 
هل لك اخ سمير ان تحدد لي زمن محدد استطيع فية متابعة الاستراتيجية لو كنت غير متفرغ تماما 
وما هي الازواج التي استطيع ان اتبعها ارجو ان تحدد لي اربعة ازواج استطيع متابعتها
وهل اتابع الاخبار ولا ادخل عند صدور الخبر 
كما رايت من خلال متابعتي فانها قليلة الفرص فما هو افضل فريم الساعة ام الاربع ساعات وما مدي مصداقيتها عند فريم اقل من الساعة
ارجو ان لا اكون قد تقلت عليك

----------


## سمير صيام

> نتيجة التجربة الأولى  120+  نقطة  
> شكرا أستاذ سمير

 الف مبروك الربح
انا بس عايزك تتعايش مع الطريقة وتفهمها جيدا فالطريقة المهم فهيا ان اجمالا ربح ولكنها ليست طريقة جهنمية عشان يكون الموضوع واضح فى هذه النقطة 
المهم مع ادارة مالية ان شاء الله تجد ما يرضيك

----------


## سمير صيام

> في البداية كل سنة وانت طيب اخ سمير انشاء اللة السنة القادمة نشوفك مدير لشركة وساطة عربية   الله يكرمك يارب احنا عايزين الستر  
> وشكرا علي هذة الهدية الرائعة 
> هل لك اخ سمير ان تحدد لي زمن محدد استطيع فية متابعة الاستراتيجية لو كنت غير متفرغ تماما   كل اربع ساعات تستطيع المتابعة  
> وما هي الازواج التي استطيع ان اتبعها ارجو ان تحدد لي اربعة ازواج استطيع متابعتها  ياغالى الطريقة فى اول صفحة والازواج هى اليورو ين و الباوند ين والباوند دولار 
> وهل اتابع الاخبار ولا ادخل عند صدور الخبر   تابع الاخبار المهمة فقط  
> كما رايت من خلال متابعتي فانها قليلة الفرص فما هو افضل فريم الساعة ام الاربع ساعات وما مدي مصداقيتها عند فريم اقل من الساعة 
> مادام غير متفرغ يبقى الاربع ساعات وتتحمل قلة الفرص
> الساعة كويس ايضا وخصوصا لو لك نظرة فنية 
> وكان اخونا بوحمود يتابع المضاعفات مع كل صفقة خاسرة مع مراعاة ان الحساب يتحمل ذلك 
> ارجو ان لا اكون قد تقلت عليك

 الاجابة اعلاه

----------


## FOREXER80

> الف مبروك الربح  انا بس عايزك تتعايش مع الطريقة وتفهمها جيدا فالطريقة المهم فهيا ان اجمالا ربح ولكنها ليست طريقة جهنمية عشان يكون الموضوع واضح فى هذه النقطة  المهم مع ادارة مالية ان شاء الله تجد ما يرضيك

  
بارك الله فيك عزيزي فهمت ما ترمي إليه  
لا حظت بالنسبة للباوند/ين أن حركته في الشمعة طويلة وسريعة وأحيانا نجد أن السعر  يضرب SL ويرتد مره أخرى بسرعة إلى نقطة الدخول ووقف الخسارة 60 نقطة أعتقد أنه لا يكفي هل توافقني هذا الرأي أخي سمير    :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> بارك الله فيك عزيزي فهمت ما ترمي إليه  
> لا حظت بالنسبة للباوند/ين أن حركته في الشمعة طويلة وسريعة وأحيانا نجد أن السعر  يضرب SL ويرتد مره أخرى بسرعة إلى نقطة الدخول ووقف الخسارة 60 نقطة أعتقد أنه لا يكفي هل توافقني هذا الرأي أخي سمير

 الاستوب للمجنون لايقل عن 100 وال 60 للباوند دولار
وقت نزول الطريقة كانت الحركة عادية لفترات طويلة والحركة الان اصبحت اكبر من ذى قبل 
عموما فى حالة الشموع الليموزين ننتظر بعضا التصحيح للدخول ان شاء الله

----------


## mustafa2

الاستراتيجية محققة نقطة دخول علي الباوند دولار 
وين نايمين

----------


## mu7amd

ربك يسهل نراقب الصرع قوي الان على المنطقة ونرى من يسبق ويحقق المركز

----------


## 480257

هل اذا أغلقت الشمعة الأخيرة و تحت الفيبو 50 تكون فرصة جيدة للبيع

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل اذا أغلقت الشمعة الأخيرة و تحت الفيبو 50 تكون فرصة جيدة للبيع

 لاى عملة ولاى فريم

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل اذا أغلقت الشمعة الأخيرة و تحت الفيبو 50 تكون فرصة جيدة للبيع

 تمام هى اغلقت فوقه

----------


## 480257

و الله يا أستاذ سمير أنا بحبك و بشكرك على سرعة ردودك
أنت فعلا أستاذنا و منتحرمش منك ومن ردودك

----------


## immortal808

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله ..
هذة اول مشاركة لي في هذا الموضوع الرائع و انا كنت بس متابع بصمت و مشكور استاذ سمير على هذة الطريقة الرائعة ..
ماعرفش اذا كنت هاخالف شروط الطريقة  , ارجو التصحيح ..
في فرصة على الزوج المضاف مؤخرا ( الباوند - استرالي ) فريم الساعة , يوجد شمعة هابطة طويلة مخترقة خط الموفينج و ال rsi  على وشك تقاطع خط 50 الى اسفل ..
ارجو التصحيح و أسف لو خالفت شروط الطريقة سواء من ناحية الفريم المستخدم او نوع الزوج..
و بارك الله فيكم و مشكور استاذ سمير *

----------


## mustafa2

اخ سمير اليوم كانت هنلك عدة فرص خادعة للدخول 
واتاني المارجن كول في الحساب التجريبي
كيف لن ان نعرف نقطة الدخول الصحيحة من الكاذبة 
اري انك رفعت يدك عن  الاستراتيجية ام انك لا تعمل يوم الجمعة

----------


## سمير صيام

> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله ..
> هذة اول مشاركة لي في هذا الموضوع الرائع و انا كنت بس متابع بصمت و مشكور استاذ سمير على هذة الطريقة الرائعة ..
> ماعرفش اذا كنت هاخالف شروط الطريقة  , ارجو التصحيح ..
> في فرصة على الزوج المضاف مؤخرا ( الباوند - استرالي ) فريم الساعة , يوجد شمعة هابطة طويلة مخترقة خط الموفينج و ال rsi  على وشك تقاطع خط 50 الى اسفل ..
> ارجو التصحيح و أسف لو خالفت شروط الطريقة سواء من ناحية الفريم المستخدم او نوع الزوج..
> و بارك الله فيكم و مشكور استاذ سمير *

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بك معنا فى الموضوع وان شاء الله الطريقة تستفيد منها
بالنسبة لازواج اخرى فلم اجربها ممكن تجربها وتقولنا النتيجة

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخ سمير اليوم كانت هنلك عدة فرص خادعة للدخول 
> واتاني المارجن كول في الحساب التجريبي
> كيف لن ان نعرف نقطة الدخول الصحيحة من الكاذبة 
> اري انك رفعت يدك عن  الاستراتيجية ام انك لا تعمل يوم الجمعة

 بسم الله ماشاء الله مارجن كول مرة واحدة
شوف ياغالى مارجن كول = سوء ادارة مالية وهذا ليس للطريقة ذنب فيها 
نقطة اخرى واضح ان الطريقة لاتناسبك فما يناسب غيرك ليس شرط انه يناسبك 
وانا لم ارفع يدى عنها بدليل انى برد على اى شخص

----------


## فتحي

استاذي العزيز الجنية دولار اخترق خط 55 للاسفل في شارت الساعة
دخلت بيع عند1.4920 الهدف 1.4843 الاستوب 1.4985 
استاذي عاوز المشورة استمر ام اغلق الصفقة

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذي العزيز الجنية دولار اخترق خط 55 للاسفل في شارت الساعة
> دخلت بيع عند1.4920 الهدف 1.4843 الاستوب 1.4985 
> استاذي عاوز المشورة استمر ام اغلق الصفقة

 اخى الكريم العمل على الاربع ساعات

----------


## 480257

أريد التصحيح فأنا متابع للموضوع و أريد تأكيد المعلومات وشكرا لك.  اليورو/ين  و الباوند/ين ولهم نفس الأعدادات وهي موفينج أفريج 55 شيفت 25 أكسوبونينشيالأر أس أي 14 بمستوى 50 الفرام  الساعة  التارجت 300 نقطة الستوب 100 نقطة  الباوند/دولار موفينج أفريج 55 أكسوبينينشيال بدون شيفتأر اس أي 14 بمستوى 50  الفرام أربع ساعات  التارجت 150 نقطة الستوب 60 نقطة ..............................................  الفلتر نقاط الدعم و المقاومة. و أر أس أي. 
لو فية شيء ناقص نرجوا الأفادة

----------


## سمير صيام

> أريد التصحيح فأنا متابع للموضوع و أريد تأكيد المعلومات
> اليورو ين و الباوند ين

 مش فاهم

----------


## 480257

> مش فاهم

 عفوا أية اللي مش فاهمة

----------


## سمير صيام

> أريد التصحيح فأنا متابع للموضوع و أريد تأكيد المعلومات وشكرا لك.  اليورو/ين  و الباوند/ين ولهم نفس الأعدادات وهيموفينج أفريج 55 شيفت 25 أكسوبونينشيالأر أس أي 14 بمستوى 50 الفريم  الساعة والاربع ساعات وممكن النصف ساعة والربع   التارجت 300 نقطة او يفضل مفتوح ويكون الاستوب متحرك كل 100 نقطة لو على الاربع ساعات (الموضوع يرجع لك) الستوب 100 نقطة  الباوند/دولارموفينج أفريج 55 أكسوبينينشيال بدون شيفتأر اس أي 14 بمستوى 50 الفرام أربع ساعات  التارجت 150 نقطة (180 او مفتوح ايضا بمعنى مطاردة الربح) الستوب 60 نقطة ..............................................  الفلتر نقاط الدعم و المقاومة. و أر أس أي. 
> لو فية شيء ناقص نرجوا الأفادة

 تم اعلاه

----------


## سمير صيام

> عفوا أية اللي مش فاهمة

 انا كتبت قبل ما تصحح المشاركة

----------


## 480257

طيب الكلام صح و لا مش مضبوط و لا مش فاهمة
و أسف على الأزعاج

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب الكلام صح و لا مش مضبوط و لا مش فاهمة
> و أسف على الأزعاج

 صحيح ياغالى وزودت عليه كمان

----------


## 480257

ربنا يعزك و يزيدك من علمة مشكور ومتابع لك دائما
نفع الله بك وبنا
مشكور

----------


## 480257

هل مازالت فرصة شراء الباوند دولار قائمة 
مع خاص تقديري

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل مازالت فرصة شراء الباوند دولار قائمة 
> مع خاص تقديري

 هو اعلى الموفنج فاتجاهه شراء وكذلك الترند صاعد حاليا

----------


## 480257

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله  بداية أود أن أشكر الأستاذ سمير صيام على مجهودة الرائع بالمنتدى و لة كل ودي و أحترامي
و السبب في ذلك ان غير نظرتي في الفوركس من الألف الى الياء
و السبب في ذللك موضوعة أستفتاء موفينج أفريج 55
و رغم أن خبرتي في الفوركس قليلة ألا أن هذة الطريقة علمتني طريق الربح
و أردت أن أكتب هذا الموضوع حتى أرد جزء من جميلة علي
فبعد أن كتبت موضوع حلم الفوركس الذي لا يتحقق
و جدت أنة يتحقق و كان علي حقا بأن أقول ذلك فالرجوع الى الحق فضيلة و حتى لا يجزع الجدد مثلي بالنظرة المنتشائمة في هذا الموضوع.
و أقول لهم عليكم بالموفينج 55 فهذا الموضوع حقا سيغير رأيكم
و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## 480257

و تحققت هذه الفرصة بفضل الله
هل أستمر أم أغلق
أستاذي و معلمي سمير
حياك الله
العملة المجنون

----------


## سمير صيام

> و تحققت هذه الفرصة بفضل الله
> هل أستمر أم أغلق
> أستاذي و معلمي سمير
> حياك الله
> العملة المجنون

 امن ربحك ياغالى يعنى حققت اكتر من 100 نقطة الاستوب على الدخول او اكتر المهم لو اغلقت يكون على ربح

----------


## 480257

السلام عليكم أستاذ سمير تحية عطرة وبعد لي سؤال على سر أختيار الموفينج 55؟ فقد بحثت في كتب و وجدت 50 أو 100 هذا أولا لم أجد للشييفت 25 للزوجين اليورو ين و الباوند ين أي وجود فهل هذة الأرقام وجدتها عن طريق متابعة الأزواج و أيجاد أحسن ضبط أم أنها نظرية لي سؤال أخر و هو هل الموفينج أفريج 100 أكثر أمانا و أبعادا عن الفرصة الزائفة خصوصا أوقات التذبذب أم الموفينج 55 أفضل و لماذا؟ متعك الله بالعلم و الفهم وجزاك الله خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم أستاذ سمير تحية عطرة وبعد لي سؤال على سر أختيار الموفينج 55؟ فقد بحثت في كتب و وجدت 50 أو 100 هذا أولا لم أجد للشييفت 25 للزوجين اليورو ين و الباوند ين أي وجود فهل هذة الأرقام وجدتها عن طريق متابعة الأزواج و أيجاد أحسن ضبط أم أنها نظرية لي سؤال أخر و هو هل الموفينج أفريج 100 أكثر أمانا و أبعادا عن الفرصة الزائفة خصوصا أوقات التذبذب أم الموفينج 55 أفضل و لماذا؟ متعك الله بالعلم و الفهم وجزاك الله خير

 اختيار الرقم 55 لانه احد ارقام الفايبوناتشى القوية
بالنسبة لاى موفنج اخر ممكن جدا وده يرجه لرؤيتك وعندك موفنج 89 وموفنج 172 لاخونا عبده المصرى 
المهم اللى انت تشوفه الافضل لك وتتاقلم معه يمكنك المتاجرة عليه
انا وضعت رؤية لطريقة متاجرة لموفنج باعتباره كدعم او مقاومة

----------


## محارب نجد

اخي سمير قد قرأت في أحد المواضيع وأعتقد أنه لك موفنج فيه اربه خطوط 50 و 100 و 150 و 200 ولاكني لم أجدة بحثت في مواضيعك ولاكن دون فائدة أعتقد أن أسم الموضوع كان أحترافية الموفنج

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير قد قرأت في أحد المواضيع وأعتقد أنه لك موفنج فيه اربه خطوط 50 و 100 و 150 و 200 ولاكني لم أجدة بحثت في مواضيعك ولاكن دون فائدة أعتقد أن أسم الموضوع كان أحترافية الموفنج

 هلا ياغالى
الموضوع اكيد لاخونا وليد الحلو ان شاء الله تجده فى مواضيعه

----------


## mu7amd

اخي سمير هل تم تجربة الاكسبيرت  وما هي نتائجه؟
النت عندنا مش ولا بد

----------


## محارب نجد

> هلا ياغالى
> الموضوع اكيد لاخونا وليد الحلو ان شاء الله تجده فى مواضيعه

 الف شكر أخي سمير وآسف على تأخري بالرد

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير هل تم تجربة الاكسبيرت  وما هي نتائجه؟
> النت عندنا مش ولا بد

 تصدق انا نسيت الاكسبيرت ده بسبب ازمة الانترنت 
حاضر هجربه من اول الاسبوع

----------


## سمير صيام

> الف شكر أخي سمير وآسف على تأخري بالرد

 لا شكر على واجب ياغالى

----------


## رمضان غنيم

السلام عليكم  
هذه متابعة بسيطة لشارت الاربع ساعات 
علي زوج الدولار كندي  
مع العلم ان السوق الان في مرحلة تذبذب وقد نشهد 
صعود وهبوط في هذه المناطق نتابع معاً بإذن الله  
وطبعاً نستنى نظرة الاستاذ سمير   :Eh S(7):       :Icon26:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  
> هذه متابعة بسيطة لشارت الاربع ساعات 
> علي زوج الدولار كندي  
> مع العلم ان السوق الان في مرحلة تذبذب وقد نشهد 
> صعود وهبوط في هذه المناطق نتابع معاً بإذن الله  
> وطبعاً نستنى نظرة الاستاذ سمير

 هلا رمضان باشا
الاهم هل الدولار كندى بيحترم الموفنج 55 اكتر الاحيان ام لا
هو الهدف من الموضوع اى موفنج بصرف النظر عن قيمته سواء 55 او غيره بيحترمخ الزوج اغلب الاحيان حتى نعتبره وسبيلة ددعم ومقاومة للزوج ويكون الدخول شراء وبيع حسب تقاطعه مع الزوج

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

كان ليا سؤال صغير للاستاذ سمير لحد ما اجهز كام سؤال كمان :Big Grin: 
هو الاكسبرت بيقفل الصفقة لوحده عند ظهور اشارة عكسية ولا لازم انا ادخل take profit or stop loss وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> كان ليا سؤال صغير للاستاذ سمير لحد ما اجهز كام سؤال كمان
> هو الاكسبرت بيقفل الصفقة لوحده عند ظهور اشارة عكسية ولا لازم انا ادخل take profit or stop loss وشكرا

 حتى اكون صادق معك انا لم استخدم الاكسبيرت ولكن طبيعى انه فى حالة اشارة عكسية يقفل ويفتح صفقة جديدة

----------


## حسين الصائغ

السلام عليكم 
انا اقرأ عن اكسبرت للطريقة اللطيفة وفرحت لهذا الخبر وفتشت كم صفحة قليلة سابقة لم اجده هل هو مطروح في هذا الموضوع ام انه مازال قيد التطوير والأختبار وشكرآ لأستاذنا العزيز سمير صيام

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> انا اقرأ عن اكسبرت للطريقة اللطيفة وفرحت لهذا الخبر وفتشت كم صفحة قليلة سابقة لم اجده هل هو مطروح في هذا الموضوع ام انه مازال قيد التطوير والأختبار وشكرآ لأستاذنا العزيز سمير صيام

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الاكسبيرت موجود فى اول صفحة وهو من تصميم اخونا ابو ايمن المصرى

----------


## Oum_Hiba

السلام عليكم
اخ سمير، ارى فرصة على الكيبل, شارت اربع ساعات
هل هي صحيحة ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> اخ سمير، ارى فرصة على الكيبل, شارت اربع ساعات
> هل هي صحيحة ؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
صحيحة ان شاء الله اذا اغلقت الشمعة فوق الموفنج

----------


## Oum_Hiba

مشكور اخ سمير على سرعة الرد

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

اخ سمير بصراحة الطريقة ممتازة جدا وانا اضفت اليها كمان اليورو باوند بنفس اعدادت الموفبنج 55 وزي الفل, الطريقة جامدة جدا يدويا لكن المشكلة اني مش متفرغ وعايز الاكسبرت والاكسبرت فيه بعض الاخطاء يا ريت لو تقدر تخلي الاخ ابو ايمن المصري يظبتها
اولا الاكبرت ممكن يدخل بمجرب ملالمسة الشمعة لخط الموفينج افريج دون الانتظار لتقاطع كما بالصورة المرفقة,كمان هو دخل عكس الاتجاه يعني لقى ان الشمعة لمست من فوق وحترجع وال RSI فوق ال50 راح داخل مع انها مخالفة لشروط الدخول كما هو معروف 
تاني حاجة انه مفيهوش خاصية الشيفت اللي 25 للموفينج 50 وطبعا كده يخليه يدخل غلط غير الشارت
واكون شاكر ليك جدا

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

شوف انا لسة بكتب المشاركة اللي فاتت وراح عملها تاني ومع نفس الزوج انا مش فاهم في ايه

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخ سمير بصراحة الطريقة ممتازة جدا وانا اضفت اليها كمان اليورو باوند بنفس اعدادت الموفبنج 55 وزي الفل, الطريقة جامدة جدا يدويا لكن المشكلة اني مش متفرغ وعايز الاكسبرت والاكسبرت فيه بعض الاخطاء يا ريت لو تقدر تخلي الاخ ابو ايمن المصري يظبتها
> اولا الاكبرت ممكن يدخل بمجرب ملالمسة الشمعة لخط الموفينج افريج دون الانتظار لتقاطع كما بالصورة المرفقة,كمان هو دخل عكس الاتجاه يعني لقى ان الشمعة لمست من فوق وحترجع وال RSI فوق ال50 راح داخل مع انها مخالفة لشروط الدخول كما هو معروف 
> تاني حاجة انه مفيهوش خاصية الشيفت اللي 25 للموفينج 50 وطبعا كده يخليه يدخل غلط غير الشارت
> واكون شاكر ليك جدا

 اهلا بيك ياغالى
انا عشان كده قلت مجربتش الاكسبرت واخونا ابو ايمن بقاله فترة غير متواجد وهناك اكسبيرت اخر بيقوم ببرمجته اخونا فوركس كيللر
وانا للاسف نسيت اجربه لكنه يعتمد على الارتداد من موفنج 50 بازاحة 25 و 55 
واخونا محمد هنا المفروض انه بيجربه

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

> اهلا بيك ياغالى
> انا عشان كده قلت مجربتش الاكسبرت واخونا ابو ايمن بقاله فترة غير متواجد وهناك اكسبيرت اخر بيقوم ببرمجته اخونا فوركس كيللر
> وانا للاسف نسيت اجربه لكنه يعتمد على الارتداد من موفنج 50 بازاحة 25 و 55 
> واخونا محمد هنا المفروض انه بيجربه

 افهم من كلامك ان الاكسبرت القديم نشتغل بيه على الازواج اللي هيا 55 او اي رقم بس بدون ازاحة والاكسبرت الجديد للحاجات اللي محتاجة شيفت

----------


## سمير صيام

> افهم من كلامك ان الاكسبرت القديم نشتغل بيه على الازواج اللي هيا 55 او اي رقم بس بدون ازاحة والاكسبرت الجديد للحاجات اللي محتاجة شيفت

 القديم كان مصمم لموفنج 55 فقط او اى رقم اخر واعتقد لا يوجد به اختيار للازاحة

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

> القديم كان مصمم لموفنج 55 فقط او اى رقم اخر واعتقد لا يوجد به اختيار للازاحة

 ايوة انا كان سؤالي هل الجديد هيبقى فيه اختيار للازاحة ولا حيبقى فقط للازواج اللي تحتمل الازاحة والقديم للموفينج العادي 
تاني مرة بسجل اعجابي بالطريقة ويا ريت لو تختبرها كدة على اليورو باوند وقولي رايك ولو نفعت زودها بقى في اول صفحة
الاعدادات فريم 4 ساعات موفينج 55 بدون ازاحة  RSI 14
وشكرا لسرعة ردك ومتابعتك للموضوع

----------


## سمير صيام

> ايوة انا كان سؤالي هل الجديد هيبقى فيه اختيار للازاحة ولا حيبقى فقط للازواج اللي تحتمل الازاحة والقديم للموفينج العادي 
> تاني مرة بسجل اعجابي بالطريقة ويا ريت لو تختبرها كدة على اليورو باوند وقولي رايك ولو نفعت زودها بقى في اول صفحة
> الاعدادات فريم 4 ساعات موفينج 55 بدون ازاحة  RSI 14
> وشكرا لسرعة ردك ومتابعتك للموضوع

 بالنسبة لاختبار الملكى فحضرتك مادام بتجربه ياريت تتابع فرصه وتقولنا النتائج 
بالنسبة للاكسبيرت فانا لم اجربه حتى الان هشوفه فين واجربه ان شاء الله من الاسبوع القادم

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

حاسك زهقت مني معلش انا اسف تعبتك معايا انشاء الله هتابع الفرص واحطها عشان نستفيد بس هيا الفكرة ان انا عندي امتحانات فممكن اضع الفرصة بعد ما تفوت فا سامحوني لحد ما تيجي الاجازة

----------


## سمير صيام

> حاسك زهقت مني معلش انا اسف تعبتك معايا انشاء الله هتابع الفرص واحطها عشان نستفيد بس هيا الفكرة ان انا عندي امتحانات فممكن اضع الفرصة بعد ما تفوت فا سامحوني لحد ما تيجي الاجازة

 ولا يهمك ياباشا
مش شرط المقصود فرص للدخول لايف المهم نحط الفرص عشان نعرف نقيمها حتى تنتهى من الامتحانات ان شاء الله

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

ادي فرصة اهي لسة قريب واحدة كانت شراء محققة حوالي 900 نقطة ويمكن اكتر
وواحدة بيع بعديها محققة لحد دلوقتي 500 نقطة ولسة مكملة(ده في الصورة الاولى) 
اما الصورة الثانية فان الصفقة باللون الاصفر حققت حوالي 700 نقطة ثم اغلقت على ربح حوالي 500 نقطة,اما الصفقة باللون الاحمر فهي خاسرة ولكنها لا شيء مقارنة بالارباح التي تحققت

----------


## سمير صيام

> ادي فرصة اهي لسة قريب واحدة كانت شراء محققة حوالي 900 نقطة ويمكن اكتر
> وواحدة بيع بعديها محققة لحد دلوقتي 500 نقطة ولسة مكملة(ده في الصورة الاولى) 
> اما الصورة الثانية فان الصفقة باللون الاصفر حققت حوالي 700 نقطة ثم اغلقت على ربح حوالي 500 نقطة,اما الصفقة باللون الاحمر فهي خاسرة ولكنها لا شيء مقارنة بالارباح التي تحققت

 تمام ياغالى 
المهم ايام التذبذب هى دى الاهم

----------


## ahmedsabrybakry

ماشاء الله !! 
هي الطريقة دي لسه شغالة اصلاً منغير ما تتعقد كده ماشاء الله بجد. 
استاذ سمير ....250 صفحة كتير اوي عليا انت عارف...ممكن اعرف ايه اخر الازواج اللي استقريته عليها وهل كلهم بموفنج 55 بردو ولا فيه اختلاف ؟؟ والفريمات المستخدمة ياريت. 
تشكراتي,,,  :Regular Smile:

----------


## سمير صيام

> ماشاء الله !! 
> هي الطريقة دي لسه شغالة اصلاً منغير ما تتعقد كده ماشاء الله بجد. 
> استاذ سمير ....250 صفحة كتير اوي عليا انت عارف...ممكن اعرف ايه اخر الازواج اللي استقريته عليها وهل كلهم بموفنج 55 بردو ولا فيه اختلاف ؟؟ والفريمات المستخدمة ياريت. 
> تشكراتي,,,

 يا هلا بيك يا احمد 
بالنسبة للطريقة فهى حسب اخر التعديلات فى الصفحة الاولى ان شاء الله

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

> تمام ياغالى 
> المهم ايام التذبذب هى دى الاهم

 والله يا باشا ايام التذبذب دي ملهاش حل معانا بقى دي مجننة الناس كلها وبعدين احنا مستخدمين فريم ال4 ساعات بيتهيألي بيجنبنا شوية موضوع التذبذب ده, انا عارف ان الطريقة دي حلوة في الترندات لكن ما باليد حيلة
انا ححاول برده كدة ارجع بالشارت لايام الازمة واشوف نظامها بس انا ليا رأي شخصي على اد معرفتي البسيطة ان العملتين دول من اقوي العملات حاليا وصعب يحصل فيهم تذبذب جامد ولا انت شايف ايه

----------


## سمير صيام

> والله يا باشا ايام التذبذب دي ملهاش حل معانا بقى دي مجننة الناس كلها وبعدين احنا مستخدمين فريم ال4 ساعات بيتهيألي بيجنبنا شوية موضوع التذبذب ده, انا عارف ان الطريقة دي حلوة في الترندات لكن ما باليد حيلة
> انا ححاول برده كدة ارجع بالشارت لايام الازمة واشوف نظامها بس انا ليا رأي شخصي على اد معرفتي البسيطة ان العملتين دول من اقوي العملات حاليا وصعب يحصل فيهم تذبذب جامد ولا انت شايف ايه

 المقصود ياغالى انه مقارنة ايام التذبذب بايام الترند يعنى ان شاء الله الايام اللى فيها ترند ومكسب تغطى ايام التذبذب بنسبة معقولة على الاقل لو قلنا ان الهدف الى الاستوب 3 : 1 ونسبة نجاح مثلا على الاقل 60% يبقى تمام

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

معلش يا سمير باشا يا ريت بس لو عندك برنامج يلقط الصور من الميتا ترايدر ويكتب عليها لاني بستعمل برنامج paint بتاع الويندوز وده برنامج عقيم وبيطلع الالوان زي مانت شايف عشان انشاء الله من بكره حبتدي اعرض الفرص للزوج زي ما اتفقنا في فترة الازمة عشان نقف على مدى صلاحيته والف شكر على ما تقوم به من مجهود في المنتدى

----------


## سمير صيام

> معلش يا سمير باشا يا ريت بس لو عندك برنامج يلقط الصور من الميتا ترايدر ويكتب عليها لاني بستعمل برنامج paint بتاع الويندوز وده برنامج عقيم وبيطلع الالوان زي مانت شايف عشان انشاء الله من بكره حبتدي اعرض الفرص للزوج زي ما اتفقنا في فترة الازمة عشان نقف على مدى صلاحيته والف شكر على ما تقوم به من مجهود في المنتدى

 اتفضل ياغالى   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t61415.html

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

انا دلوقتي حاضع الفرص على زوج اليورو باوند من اول فترة الازمة العالمية لحد دلوقتي كما وعدت الاستاذ سمير.
بعض الملاحظات:
اولا الدوائر البيضاء تعبر عن صفقة خاسرة بنقاط ليس لها قيمة او عديمة الفائدة او الصفقة اغلقت على عدم ربح او خسارة يعني صفقة غير محسوبة
ثانيا النقاط المحسوبة بجانب الصفقات ده ربح عائم يعني النقاط دي تحققت والصفقة مفتوحة يعني ممكن الصفقة تغلق على ربح اقل من ذلك بكثير او بدون ربح اصلا, بمعنى اخر هذا اكبر عدد من النقاط وصلت اليه الصفقة 
حاجة اخيرة للاستاذ سمير ايه رايك وقت التذبذب يبقى الهدف 100 نقطة وفي الترندات 300 او اكتر
اما ال stop lose انا مش قادر احدده ياريت تساعدني فيه.
اتمنى ان اكون قد وفقت واحب باي تعديل

----------


## ahmedsabrybakry

ماشاء الله نتائج ممتازة في احلك في الأوقات ! 
اقترح مكان للستوب لكن انتظر رأي استاذنا طبعاً بردو..... اقتراحي ان يكون الستوب في حالة الدخول شراء هو ذيل الشمعة الكاسرة للموفنج.... والعكس في البيع بردو ايه الآراء ؟؟؟؟

----------


## السلحف الصغير

مشكور سوف اتابعك اخي

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا دلوقتي حاضع الفرص على زوج اليورو باوند من اول فترة الازمة العالمية لحد دلوقتي كما وعدت الاستاذ سمير.
> بعض الملاحظات:
> اولا الدوائر البيضاء تعبر عن صفقة خاسرة بنقاط ليس لها قيمة او عديمة الفائدة او الصفقة اغلقت على عدم ربح او خسارة يعني صفقة غير محسوبة
> ثانيا النقاط المحسوبة بجانب الصفقات ده ربح عائم يعني النقاط دي تحققت والصفقة مفتوحة يعني ممكن الصفقة تغلق على ربح اقل من ذلك بكثير او بدون ربح اصلا, بمعنى اخر هذا اكبر عدد من النقاط وصلت اليه الصفقة 
> حاجة اخيرة للاستاذ سمير ايه رايك وقت التذبذب يبقى الهدف 100 نقطة وفي الترندات 300 او اكتر
> اما ال stop lose انا مش قادر احدده ياريت تساعدني فيه.
> اتمنى ان اكون قد وفقت واحب باي تعديل

 بالنسبة للهدف فالافضل يكون متحرك يعنى اخذ اقصى نقط من الزوج
لذلك تحريك الاستوب مع كل 50 او 75 نقطة له 
والاستوب هو الاغلاق العكسى خصوصا مع هذا الزوج البطئ

----------


## سمير صيام

> ماشاء الله نتائج ممتازة في احلك في الأوقات ! 
> اقترح مكان للستوب لكن انتظر رأي استاذنا طبعاً بردو..... اقتراحي ان يكون الستوب في حالة الدخول شراء هو ذيل الشمعة الكاسرة للموفنج.... والعكس في البيع بردو ايه الآراء ؟؟؟؟

 ممكن برضه مافيش مشكلة

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

> بالنسبة للهدف فالافضل يكون متحرك يعنى اخذ اقصى نقط من الزوج
> لذلك تحريك الاستوب مع كل 50 او 75 نقطة له 
> والاستوب هو الاغلاق العكسى خصوصا مع هذا الزوج البطئ

 يعني اخلي الستوب تحت السعر الحالي ب50 او 75 نقطة مش ده قصدك ولا انا فهمت غلط, يعني ابدا مثلا بستوب 50 وكل لم السعر يتحرك 50 نقطة احرك الستوب برده 50 صح

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

طيب معلش احنا ليه مش بنعمل الحركة دي مع كل الازواج يعني الباقيين ليهم ستو ثابت وهدف صغير بالنسبة للي انا شايفه على الشارت ليه منعملش كده في كله. انشاء الله في فرصتين ممكن يتحققوا انهاردة على الباوند دولار والباوند ين يا ريت تكونو متابعين وانشاء الله نستفيد منهم

----------


## al7otq8

السلام عليكم ورحمة االلة وبركاتة الاخ الفاضل سمير جربت الموفنج 55  مع الموفنج 200 على فريم الساعة علي باقي العملات وكانت النتائج جيدة اااللة يبارك فيك هل استمر على فريم الساعة او على الاربع ساعاتبارك ااالله فيك ورزقك واالله لايحرمنا  من خدماتك ودمت بالف صحة  وعافية

----------


## al7otq8

متابعة لحظية فريم الساعة كندي دولار اشلون انة السعر يحترم خط الموفنج55 لخوناالمبدع سمير اااللة يبارك فية بس يا اخوان اللي يبي يجني الارباح علية بالالتزام والصبر  وعدم الخوف واللة يرزكم بمؤشر اوخنا المبدع الاستاذ سمير

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعني اخلي الستوب تحت السعر الحالي ب50 او 75 نقطة مش ده قصدك ولا انا فهمت غلط, يعني ابدا مثلا بستوب 50 وكل لم السعر يتحرك 50 نقطة احرك الستوب برده 50 صح

  

> طيب معلش احنا ليه مش بنعمل الحركة دي مع كل الازواج يعني الباقيين ليهم ستو ثابت وهدف صغير بالنسبة للي انا شايفه على الشارت ليه منعملش كده في كله. انشاء الله في فرصتين ممكن يتحققوا انهاردة على الباوند دولار والباوند ين يا ريت تكونو متابعين وانشاء الله نستفيد منهم

 مين اللى قال 
احنا بنحرك الاستوب كل 100 نقطة مع المجنون و 70 لليورو ين و 60 للباوند

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة االلة وبركاتة الاخ الفاضل سمير جربت الموفنج 55  مع الموفنج 200 على فريم الساعة علي باقي العملات وكانت النتائج جيدة اااللة يبارك فيك هل استمر على فريم الساعة او على الاربع ساعاتبارك ااالله فيك ورزقك واالله لايحرمنا  من خدماتك ودمت بالف صحة  وعافية

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ممتاز ياغالى المهم تعرف تكيف نفسك مع الطريقة وتضيف ما تراه لنفسك ممتاز وياريت تضع تجربتك هنا للناس حتى تستفيد من جميع الافكار

----------


## al7otq8

متابعة لحظية على باوند فرنك فريم الساعة موفنج 55 لنري ماذا يحدث هل يكمل النزول واالله الموفق للعلم الذي يتابع هذا للمعاينة وليس شرط  الدخول  الدخول يكون على مسوليتك انا فقط لتدريب على الديمو لكي اتقن  في حال لارتداد لفوق وافتتاح شمعة فوق خط الموفنج اعكس الصفقة ودمتم بخير

----------


## al7otq8

انظرو ياخوان ماذا فعل خط الموفنج 55 للمبدع الاخ سمير طبعا على فريم الساعة  ترا فية الخير الكثير بس للانسان الملتزم ومطاردة الربح كما للعلم هناك فرصة على يورو كندي  اااللة يبارك فيكم شباب بس ديمو كي نتمكن ونتدرب على فريم الساعة ننتظر افتتاح شمعة الساعة الاخري ونراماذا يحدث

----------


## سمير صيام

> متابعة لحظية على باوند فرنك فريم الساعة موفنج 55 لنري ماذا يحدث هل يكمل النزول واالله الموفق للعلم الذي يتابع هذا للمعاينة وليس شرط  الدخول  الدخول يكون على مسوليتك انا فقط لتدريب على الديمو لكي اتقن  في حال لارتداد لفوق وافتتاح شمعة فوق خط الموفنج اعكس الصفقة ودمتم بخير

 للتوضيح ان الطريقة فقط مع الباوند دولار والباوند ين واليورو ين ودكتور سمسم بيجرب اليورو باوند

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

اهي صفقات النهاردة زي ما توقعنا بس معلش انا دخلت متأخر لاني كنت نايم :Big Grin:

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

> مين اللى قال 
> احنا بنحرك الاستوب كل 100 نقطة مع المجنون و 70 لليورو ين و 60 للباوند

 معلش عشان انا كنت فاهم حاجة تانية حقولك بقى اللي فهمتة من المشاركة دي 
(احنا ناخد مثال مثلا المجنون, بنبدا الصفقة ب stop lose 100 وبعدين كل 100 نقطة احرك الستوب 100 نقطة برده صح ولا ايه احسن انا كده توهت)

----------


## سمير صيام

> معلش عشان انا كنت فاهم حاجة تانية حقولك بقى اللي فهمتة من المشاركة دي 
> (احنا ناخد مثال مثلا المجنون, بنبدا الصفقة ب stop lose 100 وبعدين كل 100 نقطة احرك الستوب 100 نقطة برده صح ولا ايه احسن انا كده توهت)

 تمام كده يعنى اهو استوب متحرك مش كده ولا ايه

----------


## al7otq8

صح كلامك :Good:  استاذ سمير على الاربع ساعات انا بجرب فريم الساعة على باقي العملات بمؤشر 55 ومؤشر200 عندك يوركندي ارتد السعر وقلبنا الاوردر معاة والارباح غطت على خسارة السل فقط وذلك لتتدريب والنتائج جيدة كما ارفق لك صور من بعض الفرص اليوم ودمت بخير

----------


## رمضان غنيم

السلام عليكم  
للمتابعين للموفنج 55 هذا شارت الباوند دولار الاربع ساعات 
وايضاً عند مستوى فابيو 61

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  
> للمتابعين للموفنج 55 هذا شارت الباوند دولار الاربع ساعات 
> وايضاً عند مستوى فابيو 61

 تمام ياغالى 
بس عل ىال تريد سبق بشمعة وحقق حوالى 118 نقطة

----------


## al7otq8

صباحكم اشاااللة جميل  متابعة فريم الساعة يورو باوند واللة الموفق

----------


## al7otq8

لنتابع ونري الموفنج 55    فريم الساعة يورو كندي ماذايحدث هل يكمل صعود او يرتد وتفتح شمعة اخري تحت الموفنج واللة الموفق

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

الحمد لله تحققت الاهداف في صفقتين امس وهنيئا لمن لحق بهم

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

احتمال ظهور صفقة اليوم على اليورو باوند لمن اراد المتابعة معي
هذا الزوج لم يهتمد بعد وانما يتم تجربته نرجو التوفيق للجميع

----------


## al7otq8

يورو باوند اشاااللة انة احترم موفنج55 على فريم الساعة للمبدع استاذ سمير كما نوة اخونا الحبيب الاستاذ سمير انة العمل على البوند دولار واليورو ين الباوند ين على فريم الاربع ساعات كماذكر سلفا لكن انا اضع الفرص على فريم الساعة لباقي العملات للتدريب لعلي وعسي نطلع بنتيجة مرضية والحمدااللة على كل شي مجرد اجتهاد ودمتم بخير

----------


## al7otq8

لمحبي النفط انظرو ماذا فعل خط موفنق 55 لم يستطيع النفط تجاوزة لفوق وارتد بحوالي 200نقطة فريم الساعة

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

للاسف الى الان لا توجد فرصة على اي عملة

----------


## al7otq8

السلام عليكم ورحمة االله وبركاتة من بعد اذن استاذنا االكبير الاخ سمير يادكتور انظر الي بعض الشارتات على فريم الساعة موفنج 55 ومضيوف لها الويكلي بافيوت وماذا تري هل نعمل سويا على عمل خفيف وغير متعب لعل وعسي ننفع بة انفسنا وننفع باقي اخواننا المتواجدين معانا تندرب عليها فترة ديمو ان صابت صابت وان لم تصب لم نخسر شي مجرد اجتهاد والعمل يكون على الديمو واشاااللة انها راح تصيب ودمت بالف خير دكتور سمسم

----------


## achtot

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   بعد المتابعة الجيدة   وفرصة علي البوند دولار شراء  برجاء اضافة راي خبراء لتفعيل الصفقة

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   بعد المتابعة الجيدة   وفرصة علي البوند دولار شراء  برجاء اضافة راي خبراء لتفعيل الصفقة

 الفرصة فعلا صحيحة وتحقق الهدف

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

الاستاذ سمير بقاله كتير مش بيشارك في الموضوع يا جماعة لعل المانع خير انشاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاستاذ سمير بقاله كتير مش بيشارك في الموضوع يا جماعة لعل المانع خير انشاء الله

 موجود ياغالى ومتابع

----------


## be_happy

يا اخوان الموفنج اللي ابتستعملوه 50 ولا 55 ؟ 
وشو هو سيمبل ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> يا اخوان الموفنج اللي ابتستعملوه 50 ولا 55 ؟ 
> وشو هو سيمبل ؟

 موفنج ema 50 ازاحة 25 للمجنون واليورو ين
موفنج ema 55 للباوند وحاليا التجربة على اليورو باوند

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

كان عندك حق يا كبير لما قولت ان اليورو باوند زوج بطيء انا مكنتش واخد بالي خالص انا فرحت بالنقاط الكتيرة ونسيت حركته
وبالمناسبة ايه اخبار الاكسبرت اللي قولتلي ان في حد شغال عليه

----------


## سمير صيام

> كان عندك حق يا كبير لما قولت ان اليورو باوند زوج بطيء انا مكنتش واخد بالي خالص انا فرحت بالنقاط الكتيرة ونسيت حركته
> وبالمناسبة ايه اخبار الاكسبرت اللي قولتلي ان في حد شغال عليه

 مش مهم ان بطئ المهم انه يكون مربح حتى لو بطئ
بالنسبة للاكسبيرت المفروض اخونا محمد بيجربه على طريقته وبقاله فترة لا يتابع معانا

----------


## ahmedsabrybakry

> مش مهم ان بطئ المهم انه يكون مربح حتى لو بطئ
> بالنسبة للاكسبيرت المفروض اخونا محمد بيجربه على طريقته وبقاله فترة لا يتابع معانا

 انا سمعت كلمة اكسبيرت !!
يارب يكون في إكسبيرت للطريقة دي  :Ongue: 
فرحني وقوللي ان فيه يا استاذ سمير ياريت  :18:

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا سمعت كلمة اكسبيرت !!
> يارب يكون في إكسبيرت للطريقة دي 
> فرحني وقوللي ان فيه يا استاذ سمير ياريت

  ههههههههههههه
بتيحى على السيرة
هو فعلا فى اكسبيرت والمفروض عندى نسخة بس مش عارف حطيتها فين  :Big Grin: 
وهى مش للطريقة بالضبط كان اخونا محمد عمل تعديل واتعمل الاكسبيرت على اساسه 
وغالبا فى امكانية لتعديل الاختيارات بحيث يكون زى الطريقة بالضبط برضه 
عموما الليلة ان شاء الله ادور عليه والاقيه ان شاء الله

----------


## ahmedsabrybakry

> ههههههههههههه
> بتيحى على السيرة
> هو فعلا فى اكسبيرت والمفروض عندى نسخة بس مش عارف حطيتها فين 
> وهى مش للطريقة بالضبط كان اخونا محمد عمل تعديل واتعمل الاكسبيرت على اساسه 
> وغالبا فى امكانية لتعديل الاختيارات بحيث يكون زى الطريقة بالضبط برضه 
> عموما الليلة ان شاء الله ادور عليه والاقيه ان شاء الله

 
في انتظارك يا باشا  :Ongue:  :Ongue: 
بجد اعتقد الإكسبيرت للطريقة دي هيكون إنجاز ان شاء الله حتى الواحد يقدر يتعرف على الأزواج المناسبة واعدادتها بسهولة عن كده. 
تحياتي لك وفي الإنتظار يا غالي,,,

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

صباح الخير لكل الناس
يا استاذ سمير هل هناك فرصة قيد التكوين المشار اليها بالسهم ولا ممكن تكون فرصة خادعة حيث ان الشمعة ليموزين
اللي خلاني اسأل ان لسة كان في نفس الشمعة قبلها اللي باللون الاحمر وفعلا كانت خادعة عشان كدة بسأل, ولا برده ممكن تكون خادعة عشان كانت في اخر السوق والسوق فتح على حاجة جديدة ارجوك فدنا من خبرتك لان مش باقي خلاص غير 20 دقيقة

----------


## سمير صيام

> صباح الخير لكل الناس
> يا استاذ سمير هل هناك فرصة قيد التكوين المشار اليها بالسهم ولا ممكن تكون فرصة خادعة حيث ان الشمعة ليموزين
> اللي خلاني اسأل ان لسة كان في نفس الشمعة قبلها اللي باللون الاحمر وفعلا كانت خادعة عشان كدة بسأل, ولا برده ممكن تكون خادعة عشان كانت في اخر السوق والسوق فتح على حاجة جديدة ارجوك فدنا من خبرتك لان مش باقي خلاص غير 20 دقيقة

 عادة الاستوب بيكون 60 نقطة وبما انه احيانا يكون فى شموع ليموزين ويكون وقتها الاستوب غالبا هيكون اكتر من 60 لانه نزل كتير عن الموفنج فننتظر التصحيح بحيث يكون ال 60 نقطة فوق الموفنج او يكون بفرصة عكسية

----------


## ahmedsabrybakry

الإكسبيرت يطلع يا استاذ سمير لو سمحت ...كان ميعادك امبارح.....
انا دلوقتي بقيت عضو نشيط (مش عارف ليه !!) ولي كلمة في المنتدى ده  :013:  :013:  :013:    
يارب يحط الإكسبيرت وما يتعصبش منني يارب :Hands:

----------


## سمير صيام

> الإكسبيرت يطلع يا استاذ سمير لو سمحت ...كان ميعادك امبارح.....
> انا دلوقتي بقيت عضو نشيط (مش عارف ليه !!) ولي كلمة في المنتدى ده    
> يارب يحط الإكسبيرت وما يتعصبش منني يارب

  :Big Grin:  
حاضر هشوفه

----------


## ahmedsabrybakry

> حاضر هشوفه

 تسلم لي مقدماً  :Good: 
وفي انتظارك يا غالي,,,

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

الحمد لله الهدف اتحقق وفي انتظار الاكسبرت

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

يا مسهل يا رب تقريبا اول فرصة على الزوج النحس اللي انا اخترته قيد التكوين

----------


## سمير صيام

> يا مسهل يا رب تقريبا اول فرصة على الزوج النحس اللي انا اخترته قيد التكوين

 ممتاز بس حتة فنى انت عارف مقدرش استغنى عنه 
عندك مقاومة قمة سابقة الافضل انتظار كسرها

----------


## al7otq8

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة  الاخ الفاضل سمسم اشااااللة  يكون طلوع بس فقط عند اختراق 38 فابيو وافتتاح شمعة فوقها واللة الموفق ودمت بالف خير

----------


## ahmedsabrybakry

واخدلي بالك يا استاذ سمير انت من "في انتظار الاكسبيرت"  ده ؟؟؟!!

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  الاخ الفاضل سمسم اشااااللة  يكون طلوع بس فقط عند اختراق 38 فابيو وافتتاح شمعة فوقها واللة الموفق ودمت بالف خير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
نعم اختراق مستوى 38 هو اختراق للمقاومة ايضا

----------


## سمير صيام

> واخدلي بالك يا استاذ سمير انت من "في انتظار الاكسبيرت"  ده ؟؟؟!!

 المشكلة انا مش عارف اسمه تحت البحث

----------


## al7otq8

وااللة ياخوان العين مع الاتكال على االلة بقلب جامد بمساعدة  مؤشر مشرفنا الحبيب سمير يكون اشااللة افضل من الاكسبرت ودمتم بخير

----------


## ahmedsabrybakry

واخدلي بالك يا استاذ سمير انت من "في انتظار الاكسبيرت"  ده ؟؟؟!!

----------


## al7otq8

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة الى الاخ سمير نقول بأذن واحد احد باي  علي يورو باوند  ومطاردة الربح وبستووب 100 نقطة اللة الموفق ودمت بخير

----------


## kanzsea

هل هذة فرصة صحيحة على النيوزيلاندى فرنك و الدخول يكون من افتتاح شمعة الساعة القادمة

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

واخيرا جت الفرصة والحمد لله لحقتها بس مش عارف اطارد الهدف لحد فين لان الباوند واقع خالص معرفش ايه اللي دهوله كدة ولا اكتفي ب 250 او 300 نقطة وبلاش طمع محدش عارف الباوند ده اصله عفريت وممكن يرد تاني :Big Grin: 
في انتظار اراء الخبراء

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة الى الاخ سمير نقول بأذن واحد احد باي  علي يورو باوند  ومطاردة الربح وبستووب 100 نقطة اللة الموفق ودمت بخير

  

> واخيرا جت الفرصة والحمد لله لحقتها بس مش عارف اطارد الهدف لحد فين لان الباوند واقع خالص معرفش ايه اللي دهوله كدة ولا اكتفي ب 250 او 300 نقطة وبلاش طمع محدش عارف الباوند ده اصله عفريت وممكن يرد تاني
> في انتظار اراء الخبراء

 مبروك ياغالى

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل هذة فرصة صحيحة على النيوزيلاندى فرنك و الدخول يكون من افتتاح شمعة الساعة القادمة

 اخى الكريم النيوزلندى ليس من الازواج التى نعمل عليها

----------


## 480257

لي سؤال يا أستاذ سمير هل يمكن المتاجرة فقط بالموفينج 55 على الباوند دولار و أسأل أيضا عن طريقة مناسبه للخروج فقد جربت الموفينج 55 و كان ممتاز في الدخول لكن لا أعرف نقطة الخروج و أشكر متابعتك للموضوع و لعلك بخير

----------


## سمير صيام

> لي سؤال يا أستاذ سمير هل يمكن المتاجرة فقط بالموفينج 55 على الباوند دولار و أسأل أيضا عن طريقة مناسبه للخروج فقد جربت الموفينج 55 و كان ممتاز في الدخول لكن لا أعرف نقطة الخروج و أشكر متابعتك للموضوع و لعلك بخير

 الخروج عادى ياغالى خليه مفتوح وخلى الاستوب المتحرك معاك كل 60 نقطة فده المتبع هنا 
لكن لو عندك طريقة افضل مافيش مشكلة

----------


## 480257

طيب السؤال الثاني
أريد أن أتاجر فقط بأستخدام الموفينج 55 هل ذلك يصلح؟
أم لابد من مساعدات أخرى
و بصراحه مش حاسس بفايدة RSI في الطريقة فهل ممكن ألغية

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب السؤال الثاني
> أريد أن أتاجر فقط بأستخدام الموفينج 55 هل ذلك يصلح؟
> أم لابد من مساعدات أخرى
> و بصراحه مش حاسس بفايدة RSI في الطريقة فهل ممكن ألغية

 الار اس اى ممكن تستغنى عنه
والطريقة تنفع تتاجر بها لوحدها ولازم تحكم بنفسك بكده بانك تجربها فترة كافية جدا لتحكم عليها تنفع معاك ام لا
قد تنفع معى ولا تنفع معك

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

معلش يا سمير باشا ممكن تشوف كدة الصورتين وتقولي ايه رايك انا عارف اني اهملت الفترة اللي قبل كدة وركزت على حاجة معينة لكن قولي برده ايه رايك يمكن نوصل لحل وسط

----------


## سمير صيام

> معلش يا سمير باشا ممكن تشوف كدة الصورتين وتقولي ايه رايك انا عارف اني اهملت الفترة اللي قبل كدة وركزت على حاجة معينة لكن قولي برده ايه رايك يمكن نوصل لحل وسط

 طبعا بالشيفت افضل 
واخونا محمد كانت تجربته بالاتنين مع بعض يعنى موفنج 50 -25 وموفنج 55 والدخول شراء لما يكون فوق الاتنين او بيع لو تحت الاتنين

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

دلوقتي يا باشا الوقت في ميتا ترايدر والتريد مختلفين خالص بمعني ان حاليا الميتا ترايدر شموع الاربع ساعات بتتكون فيه الساعة  1,5,9,1,5,9
لكن التريد الشموع  3,7,11,3,7,11
هل ده حيبقى ليه تاثير على الدخول والخروج وعلى الاستراتيجية ولا مش حياثر  
الحمد لله تحقق الهدف على اليورو باوند

----------


## سمير صيام

> دلوقتي يا باشا الوقت في ميتا ترايدر والتريد مختلفين خالص بمعني ان حاليا الميتا ترايدر شموع الاربع ساعات بتتكون فيه الساعة  1,5,9,1,5,9
> لكن التريد الشموع  3,7,11,3,7,11
> هل ده حيبقى ليه تاثير على الدخول والخروج وعلى الاستراتيجية ولا مش حياثر  
> الحمد لله تحقق الهدف على اليورو باوند

 احنا ملتزمين بال تريد

----------


## be_happy

على فكرة اخ مسير اول مرة بعرف انو في فرق بالشارت بين التريدار والتريد 
يعني قصدك اغلاق  وفتح الشارت ؟ 
ممكن تبعتلي شارت لاخر الساعات عندك على اليورو دولار اشوفه ..

----------


## سمير صيام

> على فكرة اخ مسير اول مرة بعرف انو في فرق بالشارت بين التريدار والتريد 
> يعني قصدك اغلاق  وفتح الشارت ؟ 
> ممكن تبعتلي شارت لاخر الساعات عندك على اليورو دولار اشوفه ..

 ال تريد مواعيده متفقة مع الشركات الامريكية بخلاف التى تعتمد افتتاحها على السوق اليابانى
ومرفق اخر شارت لليورو

----------


## HAITH08

السلام عليكم ماشاء الله يا اخ سمير على هذه الطريقة البسيطة والرائعة ولكن لى بعض الاستفسارات:  ما هى اخر المؤشرات المستخدمة والمساعدة  مع الموفنج 55   ما هى الازواج المستخدمة حاليا و على اى تايم فريم  هل مازلتم تستخدمون المؤشرات التى اشار  عنها الاخ بوحة فى اول المشاركات وهل يوجد توقيت معين للعمل على الاستراتيجية  اسف على الاطالة ولكن لاهتمامى بالعمل عليها واتقانها   وبارك الله لك على مجهودك لمساعدة اهل الفوركس  واذا فى تمبليت ارجو ارفاقه

----------


## ahmedsabrybakry

استاذ سمير .... ما تعلقش أمل كبير على إني انسى الإكسبيرت ...انا لسه مستني مش بحب ازن عليك كتير

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ماشاء الله يا اخ سمير على هذه الطريقة البسيطة والرائعة ولكن لى بعض الاستفسارات:  ما هى اخر المؤشرات المستخدمة والمساعدة  مع الموفنج 55   ما هى الازواج المستخدمة حاليا و على اى تايم فريم  هل مازلتم تستخدمون المؤشرات التى اشار  عنها الاخ بوحة فى اول المشاركات وهل يوجد توقيت معين للعمل على الاستراتيجية  اسف على الاطالة ولكن لاهتمامى بالعمل عليها واتقانها   وبارك الله لك على مجهودك لمساعدة اهل الفوركس  واذا فى تمبليت ارجو ارفاقه

 الطريقة كما ىف الصفحة الاولى
المؤشر المستخدم اختياريا هو الار اس اى 
الازواج لموفنج 55 هو الباوند وبيتم تجربة اليورو باوند
للموفنج 50 - 25 الزوج المستخدم هو اليورو ين والباوند ين  
لايوجد توقيت معين

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير .... ما تعلقش أمل كبير على إني انسى الإكسبيرت ...انا لسه مستني مش بحب ازن عليك كتير

 المشكلة اعرف اسمه وانا هجيبه حالا

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير .... ما تعلقش أمل كبير على إني انسى الإكسبيرت ...انا لسه مستني مش بحب ازن عليك كتير

 اتفضل ياباشا اخيرا لاقيته
هو بيعتمد على الارتداد من موفنج 55 و 50 
واخونا فوركس كيلر اللى صممه لاخونا محمد

----------


## ahmedsabrybakry

> اتفضل ياباشا اخيرا لاقيته
> هو بيعتمد على الارتداد من موفنج 55 و 50 
> واخونا فوركس كيلر اللى صممه لاخونا محمد

 على الإرتدادات كمان  :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:  هو ده اللي انا مستنيه  
يارب يكون فيه خير ان شاء الله 
جاري الفحص والتمحيص في الإكسبيرت واي ملاحظات هتلاقيني هنا,,, 
شكراً لك يا غاااااالـــــــ :Eh S(7): ـــــــــــي  
والشكر موصول للأخ محمد والأخ فوركس كيلر طبعاً.

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

> اتفضل ياباشا اخيرا لاقيته
> هو بيعتمد على الارتداد من موفنج 55 و 50 
> واخونا فوركس كيلر اللى صممه لاخونا محمد

 يعني ايه امتداد  :Big Grin:  مش احنا برده شغالين عالكسر طيب هل فيه شيفت ولا زي اول اكسبرت اللي في اول صفحة

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعني ايه امتداد  مش احنا برده شغالين عالكسر طيب هل فيه شيفت ولا زي اول اكسبرت اللي في اول صفحة

 يعنى الارتداد + الكسر ايضا
طبعا موفنج 55 من غير شيفت لكن 50 بشيفت

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

ما هي نسبة المخاطرة لكل صفقة اخي سمير ؟
ما هو الفريم المفضل لهذه الاستراتيجية؟
لو بدئنا ب 1000 دولار كم نخاظر وكم عقد ندخل وكيف لا نخسر المبلغ؟؟ 
أشكرك اخي واسف على كثرة الاسئلة

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما هي نسبة المخاطرة لكل صفقة اخي سمير ؟
> ما هو الفريم المفضل لهذه الاستراتيجية؟
> لو بدئنا ب 1000 دولار كم نخاظر وكم عقد ندخل وكيف لا نخسر المبلغ؟؟ 
> أشكرك اخي واسف على كثرة الاسئلة

  المخاطرة هنا 1 : 3 بمعنى انه بنحط الهدف 3 اضعاف الاستوب واحيانا يكون اكتر واحيانا اقل  الفريم المفضل الاربع ساعات ولكن الساعة ممكن استخدامه حسب الشرح فى اولى صفحة بالنسبة للالف دولار المخاطرة تكون 10 دولار على اساس 1%  وبالتالى الافضل ان يكون ميكرو

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

> المخاطرة هنا 1 : 3 بمعنى انه بنحط الهدف 3 اضعاف الاستوب واحيانا يكون اكتر واحيانا اقل  الفريم المفضل الاربع ساعات ولكن الساعة ممكن استخدامه حسب الشرح فى اولى صفحة بالنسبة للالف دولار المخاطرة تكون 10 دولار على اساس 1%  وبالتالى الافضل ان يكون ميكرو

 كيف يعني مجموع الدخول يكون فقط بمبلغ 10 دولار فقط يعني 1% فقط
ولا كل صفقة مخاطرة ب 1% فقط 
ولا مجموع المخاطرة لازم ما يربو عن 10 % حسب ما قرأت بالمنتدى 
طبعا هنا نتكلم عن نسبة مخاطرة محسوبة على اساس الوقف اخي سمسر 
يعني اخي لازم تكون التجارة مجدية وبنفس الوقت تكون مامونة الى درجة ما 
ارجو الرد من حضرتكم اخي سمير 
جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وحفظك و والديك اخي

----------


## al7otq8

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة الاخ العزيز استاذ سمير  اللة يبارك فيك استفسار ماهو افضل للعمل مع الموفنج 55 الويكلي ام الكامريلا  اذا امكن بما انني اعمل على الموفنج55 على باقي العملات فريم الساعة هل باالامكان ان اضع الفرص لايف لكي نستفيد منها ومتابعة السوق من الجهتين الساعة والاربع ساعات والذي يريد ان يعمل على الحقيقي يعمل والذي يريد ان يعمل على الديمو يعمل حتي يتقن العمل حيث انا اعمل على الحقيقي وفية الخير بفضل من اللة ومنك وهذا كلة رد جميل على اعمالك الجليلة  ودمت بخير

----------


## سمير صيام

> كيف يعني مجموع الدخول يكون فقط بمبلغ 10 دولار فقط يعني 1% فقط
> ولا كل صفقة مخاطرة ب 1% فقط 
> ولا مجموع المخاطرة لازم ما يربو عن 10 % حسب ما قرأت بالمنتدى 
> طبعا هنا نتكلم عن نسبة مخاطرة محسوبة على اساس الوقف اخي سمسر 
> يعني اخي لازم تكون التجارة مجدية وبنفس الوقت تكون مامونة الى درجة ما 
> ارجو الرد من حضرتكم اخي سمير 
> جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وحفظك و والديك اخي

 المقصود المخاطرة (الاستوب)  لكل فرصة 1% وممكن حتى 3% حتى لو لم تكن مجدية ماديا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة الاخ العزيز استاذ سمير  اللة يبارك فيك استفسار ماهو افضل للعمل مع الموفنج 55 الويكلي ام الكامريلا  اذا امكن بما انني اعمل على الموفنج55 على باقي العملات فريم الساعة هل باالامكان ان اضع الفرص لايف لكي نستفيد منها ومتابعة السوق من الجهتين الساعة والاربع ساعات والذي يريد ان يعمل على الحقيقي يعمل والذي يريد ان يعمل على الديمو يعمل حتي يتقن العمل حيث انا اعمل على الحقيقي وفية الخير بفضل من اللة ومنك وهذا كلة رد جميل على اعمالك الجليلة  ودمت بخير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
البايفوت فايبو كويس مع العملات كلها
الكامريلا ايضا لكن بالاخص الباوند ويليه المجنون

----------


## al7otq8

بارك االلة فيك استاذ سمير وهذة صورة للاسترالي فريم الساعة واحتمال نزولة وذلك بعد اختراق 38 ويكلي واختراق 55 ونري ماذا يحدث ودمت بخير

----------


## al7otq8

نتابع يوروين على موفنج 55 وماذا يحدث مع انة للعلم انة العمل علية 50شفت 25 وهذا فقط نتابع فريم الساعة على 55 هل يخترق ويصعد ام ينزل مجرد اجتهاد

----------


## al7otq8

الاسترالي انتظار افتتاح ساعة بعد النزول ونري ماذا يحدث مجرد اجتهاد فريم الساعة على موفنج55

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاسترالي انتظار افتتاح ساعة بعد النزول ونري ماذا يحدث مجرد اجتهاد فريم الساعة على موفنج55

 رايى انك تركز على الازواج التى نتعامل معها فى المقام الاول
والازواج الاخرى تبدا تجرب زوج زوج حتى لا تشتت نفسك

----------


## al7otq8

رأي سليم االلة يبارك فيك اخ سمير

----------


## al7otq8

الباوند ونظرة عليةهل يكمل النزول بعد اختراق ويكلي %138

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

> المقصود المخاطرة (الاستوب)  لكل فرصة 1% وممكن حتى 3% حتى لو لم تكن مجدية ماديا

 أشكرك اخي وحفظ الله لك ذريتك من كل سوء

----------


## aazerar

شكرا للكاتب الكبير و صاحب الموضوع سمير صيام  و السلام على جميع الأعضاء  الموفنج رائع  :Big Grin:  :Good:  و اتمنى وضع و شرح جميع أعداده و عدم اختصاره في فريم واحد  :Hands:

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا للكاتب الكبير و صاحب الموضوع سمير صيام  و السلام على جميع الأعضاء  الموفنج رائع  و اتمنى وضع و شرح جميع أعداده و عدم اختصاره في فريم واحد

 هلا طارق باشا منور الموضوع

----------


## al7otq8

استاذ سمير مانظرتك للباوند بعد اختراقة الدعم والارتداد  منة دمت بخير

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير مانظرتك للباوند بعد اختراقة الدعم والارتداد  منة دمت بخير

 الباوند فى تذبذب بين طلوع وهبوط فقد يكون هناك صعود لكن الاتجاه العام هبوط حتى الان

----------


## aazerar

> هلا طارق باشا منور الموضوع

  الله ينور عليك يا معلم  الموفنج بأعداد 21 و 55 و 100  و 200 تعبر عن سلوك المتداولين في السوق . إدا قلنا بأن موفنج 21 يستعمل للتداول قصير المدى. و موفنج 200 للتداول طويل المدى . اما موفنج 55 أو 100 فهما الوسط . للعــــــــلـــــم جميع الفريمات تحترم الموفنج و خصوصا 21 55 100 200 . :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> الله ينور عليك يا معلم  الموفنج بأعداد 21 و 55 و 100  و 200 تعبر عن سلوك المتداولين في السوق . إدا قلنا بأن موفنج 21 يستعمل للتداول قصير المدى. و موفنج 200 للتداول طويل المدى . اما موفنج 55 أو 100 فهما الوسط . للعــــــــلـــــم جميع الفريمات تحترم الموفنج و خصوصا 21 55 100 200 .

 تمام ياغالى
انت عارف فكرة الموضوع هى البساطة حتى لو استخدمت اى اعدادت المهم تلتزم بها ونشوف النتائج بعد كده 
يعنى اللى هيشتغل على موفنج 100 هينجح اكيد المهم ان يلتزم وفكرة الطريقة تمشى مع اى موفنج يعنى الهدف كان من المووضع الفكرة قبل الطريقة نفسها

----------


## ahmedsabrybakry

> تمام ياغالى
> انت عارف فكرة الموضوع هى البساطة حتى لو استخدمت اى اعدادت المهم تلتزم بها ونشوف النتائج بعد كده 
> يعنى اللى هيشتغل على موفنج 100 هينجح اكيد المهم ان يلتزم وفكرة الطريقة تمشى مع اى موفنج يعنى الهدف كان من المووضع الفكرة قبل الطريقة نفسها

 يعني يا باشا رأيك كل الموفنجات تعتبر مستويات محترمة ؟؟؟ اكيد فيهم كام واحد كده هما الأكثر جدارة للإحترام من السعر ...صح؟؟
السؤال بقى هل من رأيك ان موفنج 55 ده هو الأكثر احتراماً ؟؟ ولا 100 ؟ ولا كل ما كبر الموفنج كل ما كان اقوى ولا كل فريم وليه موفنجه الخاص ولا  رأيك ان كلهم زي بعض ولا ايه  !!؟؟ 
اتمنى ان تفيدني بما تملك من علم بخصوص الموفنجات دي عشان حيرتني معاها بصراحة 
تحياتي,,, :Eh S(7):

----------


## alwahsh forex

السلام عليكم بعد غياب بسبب الاوضاع المدمرة لمفهوم الفوركس بالاردن  منقول ليس المهم احب ان اسلم على كل 
الناس اللي بعرفها بالمنتدى 
موضوعك يا اخ سمير صحيح وانا صار الي بمشي على هااي النظرية سنة وهيه الاامن 
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعني يا باشا رأيك كل الموفنجات تعتبر مستويات محترمة ؟؟؟ اكيد فيهم كام واحد كده هما الأكثر جدارة للإحترام من السعر ...صح؟؟
> السؤال بقى هل من رأيك ان موفنج 55 ده هو الأكثر احتراماً ؟؟ ولا 100 ؟ ولا كل ما كبر الموفنج كل ما كان اقوى ولا كل فريم وليه موفنجه الخاص ولا  رأيك ان كلهم زي بعض ولا ايه  !!؟؟ 
> اتمنى ان تفيدني بما تملك من علم بخصوص الموفنجات دي عشان حيرتني معاها بصراحة 
> تحياتي,,,

 هلا احمد باشا
لاتنسى اختبار الاكسبيرت
بالنسبة للموفنج فكلما كبر الموفنج يكون افضل لكن مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار انه فى عملات تحترم موفنج اكتر من عملات اخرى
يعنى مثلا المجنون عندنا واليورو ين بيحترم موفنج 50 بازاحة 25 اكتر من موفنج 55 فى حين عملات زى الباوند تحترم ال 55 والكندى فالرقم نفسه كتحديد مش شرط
يعنى انت ممكن ترتاح مع موفنج 100 على المجنون على الاربع ساعات وتشوف انه ممتاز معاه فاشتغل على كده وشوف النتائج وهكذا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم بعد غياب بسبب الاوضاع المدمرة لمفهوم الفوركس بالاردن  منقول ليس المهم احب ان اسلم على كل 
> الناس اللي بعرفها بالمنتدى 
> موضوعك يا اخ سمير صحيح وانا صار الي بمشي على هااي النظرية سنة وهيه الاامن 
> وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
هلا ياغالى ويارب تكون بخير دائما

----------


## ahmedsabrybakry

> هلا احمد باشا
> لاتنسى اختبار الاكسبيرت
> بالنسبة للموفنج فكلما كبر الموفنج يكون افضل لكن مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار انه فى عملات تحترم موفنج اكتر من عملات اخرى
> يعنى مثلا المجنون عندنا واليورو ين بيحترم موفنج 50 بازاحة 25 اكتر من موفنج 55 فى حين عملات زى الباوند تحترم ال 55 والكندى فالرقم نفسه كتحديد مش شرط
> يعنى انت ممكن ترتاح مع موفنج 100 على المجنون على الاربع ساعات وتشوف انه ممتاز معاه فاشتغل على كده وشوف النتائج وهكذا

 
تسلم يا غالي
بخصوص الإكسبيرت , مش ناسيه طبعاً بس مش عارف اتعامل معاه خالص خصوصاً انه فيه متغيرات خارجية انا مش فاهمها
على العموم انا الفترة دي بحاول اعمل واحد (على قد حالي في البرمجة اوي لسه) بيقوم على نفس البمدأ بس بأستخدام الـCCI  :Wink Smile:  عشان اصطاد ارتدادات الموفنج بشكل ادق شوية.
ادعيلي بقى اعرف اعمله ده ان شاء الله.

----------


## سمير صيام

> تسلم يا غالي
> بخصوص الإكسبيرت , مش ناسيه طبعاً بس مش عارف اتعامل معاه خالص خصوصاً انه فيه متغيرات خارجية انا مش فاهمها
> على العموم انا الفترة دي بحاول اعمل واحد (على قد حالي في البرمجة اوي لسه) بيقوم على نفس البمدأ بس بأستخدام الـCCI  عشان اصطاد ارتدادات الموفنج بشكل ادق شوية.
> ادعيلي بقى اعرف اعمله ده ان شاء الله.

 بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## 480257

أستاذ سمير كيف حالك ؟    سلمك الله
ما فائدة الشيفت  25 في المجنون و اليورو ين

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير كيف حالك ؟    سلمك الله
> ما فائدة الشيفت  25 في المجنون و اليورو ين

 هو عشان ضبط الموفنح عشان كون افضل مع العملة

----------


## 480257

المجنون و اليورو ين                  موفينج 55  شيفت 25
الباوند  دولار                            موفينج 55
اليورو  دولار                            كام؟
الفرنك دولار                             كام؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> المجنون و اليورو ين                  موفينج 55  شيفت 25
> الباوند  دولار                            موفينج 55
> اليورو  دولار                            كام؟
> الفرنك دولار                             كام؟

 اليورو ولا الفرنك من الازواج المستخدمة حاليا لكن اجمالا هم تبع موفنج 55

----------


## ابو سلمى

الطريقة  جميلة  جدا  وسهلة وبسيطة   ولكن الاهم هو الالتزام  منا   حتى نستفاد  منها 
بارك الله  في الاخ سمير   وجعل ذلك الجهد في ميزان حسناته    
متابع معكم ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> الطريقة  جميلة  جدا  وسهلة وبسيطة   ولكن الاهم هو الالتزام  منا   حتى نستفاد  منها 
> بارك الله  في الاخ سمير   وجعل ذلك الجهد في ميزان حسناته    
> متابع معكم ان شاء الله

 الله يكرمك يارب
وان شاء الله يكون فيها الخير لك

----------


## ali77

انا جرب الطريقة وهي شغالة ايضاً على زوج اليورو*كندي باعدادات 55 و على فكرة هو زوج سريع الحركة مثل المجنون

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا جرب الطريقة وهي شغالة ايضاً على زوج اليورو*كندي باعدادات 55 و على فكرة هو زوج سريع الحركة مثل المجنون

 المهم يكون الزوج يحترم هذا الموفنج اغلب الاوقات

----------


## aazerar

أتمنى ان يعجبكم هدا المؤشر  مؤشر موفنج 55 يعطي رسالة تنبيه عند ملامسة السعر له أو تقاطعه مع السعر.  و هدا أقل شيء أقدمه لكم في هدا الموضوع الرائع  اعدروني لم أتابع الموضوع من أوله الى آخره لأنني أعرف قوة الموفنج . لانه يأتيني على الإميل تحليلات من ساكسوبنك معتمدين في تحليلهم على الموفنج ب 3 أعداد وهي 55 و 100 و 200 و يقولون بأنه ادا اخترق السعر ال55 سيصل للهدف موفنج 100 و ادا اخترق موفينج 100 سيصل لموفينج 200 وهكدا .  كما لا اعلم هل يوجد في هدا الموضوع مؤشر مثله يعطي تنبيه عند تقاطع السعر مع الموفنج حتى لا يكون مكررا هنا . ما أريده هنا هو المساعدة والمشاركة الى حين يصنع  لنا الخبراء اكسبير

----------


## aazerar

شارت محترم من السعر على فريم نصف ساعة

----------


## سمير صيام

> أتمنى ان يعجبكم هدا المؤشر  مؤشر موفنج 55 يعطي رسالة تنبيه عند ملامسة السعر له أو تقاطعه مع السعر.  و هدا أقل شيء أقدمه لكم في هدا الموضوع الرائع  اعدروني لم أتابع الموضوع من أوله الى آخره لأنني أعرف قوة الموفنج . لانه يأتيني على الإميل تحليلات من ساكسوبنك معتمدين في تحليلهم على الموفنج ب 3 أعداد وهي 55 و 100 و 200 و يقولون بأنه ادا اخترق السعر ال55 سيصل للهدف موفنج 100 و ادا اخترق موفينج 100 سيصل لموفينج 200 وهكدا .  كما لا اعلم هل يوجد في هدا الموضوع مؤشر مثله يعطي تنبيه عند تقاطع السعر مع الموفنج حتى لا يكون مكررا هنا . ما أريده هنا هو المساعدة والمشاركة الى حين يصنع  لنا الخبراء اكسبير

 تسلم ايديك ياغالى

----------


## 480257

هل إذا فتح الباوند بجاب لأعلى و بذلك يكن السعرأعلى من الوفينج 55 نفتح صفقة شراء أم ننتظر ما بعد الجاب
أعني هل هذ أرتداد الباوند المنتظر؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل إذا فتح الباوند بجاب لأعلى و بذلك يكن السعرأعلى من الوفينج 55 نفتح صفقة شراء أم ننتظر ما بعد الجاب
> أعني هل هذ أرتداد الباوند المنتظر؟

 الافضل انتظار اغلاق الجاب او اختبار الموفنج

----------


## HAITH08

السلام عليكم اخى سمير صيام ما هو الشيفت 25 وفائدة و كيفية اعداده ؟  هل نستخدم جميع الموفينجات  التى ارفقها الاخ الكريم aazerar  على فريمات الساعة والاربع ساعات معا  ام لكل فريم له موفينج واحد يتناسب متاجرة المدى الطويل او القصير او المتوسط  ايضا انا بتاجر على حساب مينى ورافعة 1: 200 فهل تتناسب مع هذه الطريقة  ارجو الافادة :016:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخى سمير صيام ما هو الشيفت 25 وفائدة و كيفية اعداده ؟  هل نستخدم جميع الموفينجات  التى ارفقها الاخ الكريم aazerar  على فريمات الساعة والاربع ساعات معا  ام لكل فريم له موفينج واحد يتناسب متاجرة المدى الطويل او القصير او المتوسط  ايضا انا بتاجر على حساب مينى ورافعة 1: 200 فهل تتناسب مع هذه الطريقة  ارجو الافادة

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الشيفت 25 هو الازاحة للمؤشر بمعنى اننا نزيح المؤشر عن السعر الحالى بمقدار 25 شمعة وهو من ضمن اعدادات الموفنج نفسه 
بالنسبة لمؤشرات اخونا طارق فهى نفسه الموفنج 55 وليس اعدادت خاصة اخرى ولكن الاهداف يكون موفنج 100 و 200 
طبعا طريقتنا هنا بالفريمات مشروحة فى الصفحة الاولى ان شاء الله

----------


## HAITH08

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  الشيفت 25 هو الازاحة للمؤشر بمعنى اننا نزيح المؤشر عن السعر الحالى بمقدار 25 شمعة وهو من ضمن اعدادات الموفنج نفسه  بالنسبة لمؤشرات اخونا طارق فهى نفسه الموفنج 55 وليس اعدادت خاصة اخرى ولكن الاهداف يكون موفنج 100 و 200  طبعا طريقتنا هنا بالفريمات مشروحة فى الصفحة الاولى ان شاء الله

 هل هذة الاعدادات صحيحة لليورو ين والباوند ين  مافائدة العلامات الزرقاء وهل الدخول مع الكسر ام من الارتداد لمعاودة اختبار الموفينجات

----------


## HAITH08

هل هذة الاعدادات صحيحة للباوند دولار

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل هذة الاعدادات صحيحة لليورو ين والباوند ين  مافائدة العلامات الزرقاء وهل الدخول مع الكسر ام من الارتداد لمعاودة اختبار الموفينجات

 اخى الكريم
انا لم اجرب بعد مؤشرات اخونا طارق
خليك فى المؤشرات العادية من الميتاتريدر

----------


## HAITH08

وهل الدخول مع شمعة الكسر ام أعلى من الهاى بتاع شمعة الكسر اذا كان شراء ام أٌقل من اللو بتاع شمعة الكسر اذا كان بيع ام من الارتداد لمعاودة اختبار الموفينج  ايضا انا بتاجر على حساب مينى ورافعة 1: 200 فهل تتناسب مع هذه الطريقة

----------


## سمير صيام

> وهل الدخول مع شمعة الكسر ام أعلى من الهاى بتاع شمعة الكسر اذا كان شراء ام أٌقل من اللو بتاع شمعة الكسر اذا كان بيع ام من الارتداد لمعاودة اختبار الموفينج  ايضا انا بتاجر على حساب مينى ورافعة 1: 200 فهل تتناسب مع هذه الطريقة

 ان شاء الله الدخول بعد اغلاق شمعة الكسر
بالنسبة للحساب الا يقل عن 1000 دولار ميكرو  :Big Grin:

----------


## mohammed alhag

مساء الخير

----------


## سمير صيام

> مساء الخير

 مساء الانوار ياغالى

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

هل الطريقة ما تزال تعمل يا اخوة مثل زمان؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل الطريقة ما تزال تعمل يا اخوة مثل زمان؟؟؟

 ان شاء الله تعمل

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

معلش يا جماعة في حاجة عايز اشاركو فيها
في زوج عايز اضعه تحت الاختبار بس عيبه ان فرق السبريد فيه 10 نقاط فا ايه رأيكو اجربه ولا ادور على حاجة تانية

----------


## drmagdy

هل ال 60 نقطة مازلت صالحة كاستوب ام يجب زيادتها ل 100 نقطة؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل ال 60 نقطة مازلت صالحة كاستوب ام يجب زيادتها ل 100 نقطة؟

 طبعا ياغالى تقدر تزودها خصوصا مع الحركات البهلوانية اللى بتحصل

----------


## سمير صيام

> معلش يا جماعة في حاجة عايز اشاركو فيها
> في زوج عايز اضعه تحت الاختبار بس عيبه ان فرق السبريد فيه 10 نقاط فا ايه رأيكو اجربه ولا ادور على حاجة تانية

 جرب ياغالى مافيش مشكلة

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

طيب ده زوج كدة نسخن بيه غير اللي قولتلكو عليه لحد ما اسمع رأيكو
اولا كما توعدنا فترة الاختبار من ايام الازمة العالمية لحد الان
ثانيا انا شايف انه زوج مخادع شوية فا هو عايز تركيز وحذر
ثالثا الزوج هو دولارامريكي/كندي  فريم الساعة,انا بقترح الهدف يكون ما بين 200 و 250 نقطة والستوب 100
الهدف والستوب انشاء الله متحركين يعني ممكن بعد 200 نقطة نحرك كل منهم 50 نقطة كدة
والله الموفق

----------


## HAITH08

السلام عليكم يا اخوانى  اخى سمير ماهى افضل طريقة للدخول لانه فى بعض اوقات كثيرة الشمعة الجديدة بعد شمعة الكسر بترجع و تكسر الموفينج وتضرب الاستوب - هل سنتخدم خطوط الفيبو والترند ام نكتفى بالموفينج و RSI   وهل ممكن استخدام المومنتم ايضا شكرا

----------


## HAITH08

ما رايك اخى سمير فى هذه الفرصة  و قولى من الافضل خطوط الفيبو ام خطوط الدعم والمقاومة الاخرى 
وايضا هل نحتاج الترند فى هذة الطريقة

----------


## mu7amd

شوف قوة الموفينج 55 وارتداد قوي على فريم 4 ساعات على الجنيه دولار

----------


## pal-forex

السلام وعليكم 
اولا اشكر اخي وحبيبي Dr.SeMSeM على نصحه لي بهده الطريقة الرائعة واشكر اخي سمير على هدا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع وهده الاستراتيجية الرائعة والناجحة بالفعل
ان شاء الله راح اكون من المتابعين لهده الطريقة وراح احط مشاركتي عند وجود اي فرصة نتناقش فيها 
جزاكم الله كل خير
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما رايك اخى سمير فى هذه الفرصة  و قولى من الافضل خطوط الفيبو ام خطوط الدعم والمقاومة الاخرى 
> وايضا هل نحتاج الترند فى هذة الطريقة

 هو هنا توافق الموفنج مع الترند ايضا والاختراق يكون اقوى

----------


## سمير صيام

> شوف قوة الموفينج 55 وارتداد قوي على فريم 4 ساعات على الجنيه دولار

 فينك يارجل واخبار الاكسبيرت معاك ايه

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام وعليكم 
> اولا اشكر اخي وحبيبي Dr.SeMSeM على نصحه لي بهده الطريقة الرائعة واشكر اخي سمير على هدا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع وهده الاستراتيجية الرائعة والناجحة بالفعل
> ان شاء الله راح اكون من المتابعين لهده الطريقة وراح احط مشاركتي عند وجود اي فرصة نتناقش فيها 
> جزاكم الله كل خير
> بالتوفيق للجميع

 وعليكم السلام واهلا بك معنا وان شاء الله الطريقة تنول اعجابك والشكر موصول للدكتور

----------


## HAITH08

> هو هنا توافق الموفنج مع الترند ايضا والاختراق يكون اقوى

 مشكور اخى سمير على ردك ولكن لى بعض الاستفسارات ارجو منك سعة الصدر بسبب اعجابى بطريقتك فهذا السبب الذى يجعلنى اسئل كثيرا  - ماهى افضل طريقة للدخول لانه فى بعض اوقات كثيرة الشمعة الجديدة بعد شمعة الكسر بترجع و تكسر الموفينج وتضرب الاستوب - هل نستخدم خطوط الفيبو والترند ام نكتفى بالموفينج و RSI  وهل ممكن استخدام المومنتم ايضا شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشكور اخى سمير على ردك ولكن لى بعض الاستفسارات ارجو منك سعة الصدر بسبب اعجابى بطريقتك فهذا السبب الذى يجعلنى اسئل كثيرا  - ماهى افضل طريقة للدخول لانه فى بعض اوقات كثيرة الشمعة الجديدة بعد شمعة الكسر بترجع و تكسر الموفينج وتضرب الاستوب - هل نستخدم خطوط الفيبو والترند ام نكتفى بالموفينج و RSI  وهل ممكن استخدام المومنتم ايضا شكرا

 شوف ياغالى 
اى طريقة فيها ضرب استوب فاما اكون مرن مع الطريقة وده ميزة الطريقة هنا انه عكس اعكس معاه حتى لو ضرب استوب مرتين تلاتة لكن لو حبيت تضيف عليها امور فنية فده ممتاز وشخصيا احيانا اعمل كده

----------


## HAITH08

ما رايك اخى سمير  قولى من الافضل خطوط الفيبو ام خطوط الدعم والمقاومة الاخرى 
المرفقة فى الشارت السابق لانه كثرة هذه الخطوط تجعلنى متردد فى الدخول بسبب قربهم من بعض

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما رايك اخى سمير  قولى من الافضل خطوط الفيبو ام خطوط الدعم والمقاومة الاخرى 
> المرفقة فى الشارت السابق لانه كثرة هذه الخطوط تجعلنى متردد فى الدخول بسبب قربهم من بعض

 الدعم والمقاومة مهمة ايضا وكذلك مستويات الفايبو التى يحترمها السعر

----------


## drmagdy

> طبعا ياغالى تقدر تزودها خصوصا مع الحركات البهلوانية اللى بتحصل

  كم   تقترح استاذ سمير ان يكون االاستوب هل 100 نقطة كافية ام نزيد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## pal-forex

السلام وعليكم   
بالتوفيق

----------


## mu7amd

> فينك يارجل واخبار الاكسبيرت معاك ايه

 ليسه ياعم سمير في الحساب التجريبي لكن وضع السوق من بداية السنه مش ولا بد وما اقدر اعطيك حكم اكيد
لكن الكسر اضمن

----------


## pal-forex

فرصة لليورو 
بانتظار رايكم اخواني

----------


## pal-forex

صورة فرصة اليورو على الاربع ساعات
ما بعرف ما بتزبط معي الصور اليوم  :Emoticon1:  :Emoticon1:

----------


## 480257

السلام عليكم
 هل هذه فرصة دخول شراء باوند بعد أغلاق هذه الشمعه فوق موفينج 55
أم الأنتظار و أعتبارها شمعة ليموزين على فرام الساعة

----------


## HAITH08

من اى نقطة ندخل بعد الارتداد وخاصة اذا كان يوجد دعم بعد الموفينج  30 او 40 نقطة مثلا  و واحد اخر على بعد 80 نقطة  فكيف نتعامل معها  - وهل الدخول يجب ان يكون مع اختراق قوى ولا مجرد كسر الموفينج ندخل

----------


## سمير صيام

> كم   تقترح استاذ سمير ان يكون االاستوب هل 100 نقطة كافية ام نزيد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 تمام مافيش مشكلة

----------


## سمير صيام

> صورة فرصة اليورو على الاربع ساعات
> ما بعرف ما بتزبط معي الصور اليوم

 اهلا بك معانا لكن ياريت تراجع اول صفحة مرة اخرى لان اليورو مش من الازواج المتبعة فى هذه الطريقة

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
>  هل هذه فرصة دخول شراء باوند بعد أغلاق هذه الشمعه فوق موفينج 55
> أم الأنتظار و أعتبارها شمعة ليموزين على فرام الساعة

   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ممكن تنتظر بعض التصحيح مادام الشمعة كانت كبيرة

----------


## سمير صيام

> من اى نقطة ندخل بعد الارتداد وخاصة اذا كان يوجد دعم بعد الموفينج  30 او 40 نقطة مثلا  و واحد اخر على بعد 80 نقطة  فكيف نتعامل معها  - وهل الدخول يجب ان يكون مع اختراق قوى ولا مجرد كسر الموفينج ندخل

 الطريقة ميزتها البساطة فنحاول قدر الامكان المحافظة على ذلك

----------


## 480257

معلم سمير لم أجد تحليلا أكتبه
بس حبيت أقول لك أنا عملت موضوع أسمه الباوند اليوم 
و حبيت أعترف فيه بالجميل لك
بصراحة انا ما كنتش فاهم حاجة في الفوركس و خسرت لما أتكرعت حتى هاجمت موضوع الفوركس
موضوعك جميل سهل
و بدأت أكسب الحمد لله
بس فيه حاجة ناقصه هي نقطة الخروج
و أخيرا أهدي لك موضوع الباوند اليوم

----------


## سمير صيام

> معلم سمير لم أجد تحليلا أكتبه
> بس حبيت أقول لك أنا عملت موضوع أسمه الباوند اليوم 
> و حبيت أعترف فيه بالجميل لك
> بصراحة انا ما كنتش فاهم حاجة في الفوركس و خسرت لما أتكرعت حتى هاجمت موضوع الفوركس
> موضوعك جميل سهل
> و بدأت أكسب الحمد لله
> بس فيه حاجة ناقصه هي نقطة الخروج
> و أخيرا أهدي لك موضوع الباوند اليوم

 ياغالى الفضل لله
بالنسبة لنقط الخروج فى اى عملة هى متابعة الدعم والمقاومة والترندات وتصحيحات الفايبو
لو تقصد موفنج 55 فالاهداف محددة ولا مشكلة فيها

----------


## 480257

الموفينج 55 و الأرتدادات واضحه تماما و لذلك أتوقع الصعود الى 1.4600  ثم أما الأرتداد هبوطا او الأختراق صعودا فما الرأي

----------


## HAITH08

شكرا اخى سمير هل نضع لليورو ين  ستوب100مثل المجنون ام 60 نقطة مثل الباوند دولار

----------


## FX.BMW

يعطيكم العافيه اخواني ما شاء الله  موضوع ضخم جدا واكثر من 250صفحه بصراحه قرأت قبل ايام اول 30صفحه منه ولم استطيع تحديد الطريقه النهائيه التي اعتمدتموها بالمتاجره لذلك ارجوا من احدكم تلخيصها لي لاجربها واكون احد المتابعين معكم يعني باختصار ما هي الاعدادات الكامله للموفنج افرج الذي اعتمدتوه بالنهايه؟ على اي العملات اعتمدتم العمل؟ على اي فريم تعملون؟ ما هي طريقة العمل التي اعتمدتوها بالنهايه؟ اقصد متى يتم الشراء ومتى يتم البيع وكم الستوب وكم الهدف؟ ويا ريت لو تطمنوني على النتائج التي حصلتم عليها الى الان؟ تحيه خاصه جدا لمشرفنا الغالي وصاحب الموضوع الاستاذ سمير ان شاء الله سوف اقرأ الموضوع من بدايته اذا سمح لي الوقت بذلك اتمنى ان تقبلوني متابع معكم واشكركم على تعاونكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعطيكم العافيه اخواني ما شاء الله  موضوع ضخم جدا واكثر من 250صفحه بصراحه قرأت قبل ايام اول 30صفحه منه ولم استطيع تحديد الطريقه النهائيه التي اعتمدتموها بالمتاجره لذلك ارجوا من احدكم تلخيصها لي لاجربها واكون احد المتابعين معكم يعني باختصار ما هي الاعدادات الكامله للموفنج افرج الذي اعتمدتوه بالنهايه؟ على اي العملات اعتمدتم العمل؟ على اي فريم تعملون؟ ما هي طريقة العمل التي اعتمدتوها بالنهايه؟ اقصد متى يتم الشراء ومتى يتم البيع وكم الستوب وكم الهدف؟ ويا ريت لو تطمنوني على النتائج التي حصلتم عليها الى الان؟ تحيه خاصه جدا لمشرفنا الغالي وصاحب الموضوع الاستاذ سمير ان شاء الله سوف اقرأ الموضوع من بدايته اذا سمح لي الوقت بذلك اتمنى ان تقبلوني متابع معكم واشكركم على تعاونكم

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
بالنسبة  للطريقة فهى فى الصفحة الاولى حسب اخر التحديثات ولا تحتاج قراءة الموضوع كله

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا اخى سمير هل نضع لليورو ين  ستوب100مثل المجنون ام 60 نقطة مثل الباوند دولار

 فى مثل هذه الايام 100 نقطة

----------


## FX.BMW

> اهلا بك اخى الكريم  بالنسبة للطريقة فهى فى الصفحة الاولى حسب اخر التحديثات ولا تحتاج قراءة الموضوع كله

 مشكور وما قصرت لكن عندي سؤال بالنسبه للستوب المتحرك فما هي الاليه التي اعتمدتوها لتحريك الستوب؟

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

معلش فرصة فاتت من يومين يا جماعة بس الحمد لله محققة الاهداف معلش كنت مشغول

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشكور وما قصرت لكن عندي سؤال بالنسبه للستوب المتحرك فما هي الاليه التي اعتمدتوها لتحريك الستوب؟

 الاستوب بنحركه مع كل تحقيق 100 نقطة من الاهداف

----------


## سمير صيام

> معلش فرصة فاتت من يومين يا جماعة بس الحمد لله محققة الاهداف معلش كنت مشغول

 تسلم ايديك المهم التجربة على العملة لاننا فى فترة تجريب لها حاليا

----------


## أبو خليل

شكراااااا على الاسترتيجية الحلوة والتي تمثل الترند لاي عملة ولو سمحت هل ممكن ان اعتمد على فريمات اصغر كالساعة او النصف مثلا اخي سمير والى الامام يا غالي ،،،،   :Wink Smile:  :AA:  :18:  :Good:

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

> تسلم ايديك المهم التجربة على العملة لاننا فى فترة تجريب لها حاليا

 ايوة يا سمير باشا انا فاهم انا فعلا كنت دخلت الفرصة والحمد لله تمام انا بس ملحقتش اضعها هنا وقتها لكن انشاء الله انا متابع الفرص كويس ولحد دلوقتي الزوج ده انا ماشي معاه تمام وهو مطيع جدا  :Big Grin:  
انشاء الله قريب تعتمدهولنا هنا 
ودي بقى فرصة عالزوج الجديد تحت الاختبار ولكنها ضربت الستوب 100 نقطة يمكن عشان احنا كنا في اخر الاسبوع (يوم الجمعة) مين عارف يمكن مع افتتاح السوق تاني تتحقق الفرصة والربح طبعا

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

يا جماعة هو محدش جرب الاكسبرت ولا ايه
فين الاخ احمد صبري بكري اللي كان بيدور عالاكسبرت يا ريت لو جربته تقولنا ايه النظام

----------


## ahmedsabrybakry

> يا جماعة هو محدش جرب الاكسبرت ولا ايه
> فين الاخ احمد صبري بكري اللي كان بيدور عالاكسبرت يا ريت لو جربته تقولنا ايه النظام

 انا هنا يا باشا  :Teeth Smile: 
لكن الإكسبيرت لم اعرف اتعامل معه خالص.
اعداداته كتيرة وبها مسميات غريبة غير واضحة خالص !!
لذلك احاول لم افلح معه اطلاقاً  :No3:  :Cry Smile:

----------


## FX.BMW

اعتقد اننا امام فرصه جميله حسب الاستراتيجيه لبيع الباوند دولار السعر الحالي 1.4200 الستوب 1.4270 الهدف 1.4030 الرجاء التصحيح ان كنت مخطئا

----------


## FX.BMW

ارفق لكم الشارت

----------


## HAITH08

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم سمير صيام  انا اجد صعوبة فى الدخول بسبب كثرة الدعوم او المقاومات واستخدام خطوط الفيبونتشى وانت ذكرت فى ردك علي انها مهمة وان السعر يحترمها و لكن فى مشاركة اخرى ذكرت ان :   *الطريقة ميزتها البساطة فنحاول**قدر الامكان المحافظة على ذلك* فانا فى حيرة لا اعلم مع اى راى اعمل وماهى افضل نقطة للدخول. ارجوا منك سعة الصدر كما تعودت عليك و انا اعلم انك مشغول كثيرا كان الله فى عونك على قضاء حوائج الناس  و كان لى سؤال اخر هل طريقة المتاجرة بالدايفرجنس تحقق نتائج افضل و ادق ام طريقة الموفينج 55   و أأ سف مرة اخرى على الاطالة ولكن من حرصى حتى لا اكثر عليك الاسئلة مرة اخى وشكرا لك اخى الكريم الغالى على وقتك ومجهودك

----------


## Mo7trf

السلام عليكم  فرصة الباوند دولار اعلاه جيده وتم اختراق المو55 لكن ال RSI غير مشجع  ما رأي الخبراء؟ ما رأيك بالفرصة استاذ سمير ؟

----------


## FX.BMW

> السلام عليكم  فرصة الباوند دولار اعلاه جيده وتم اختراق المو55 لكن ال RSI غير مشجع  ما رأي الخبراء؟ ما رأيك بالفرصة استاذ سمير ؟

 لماذا ال RSI غير مشجع اخي العزيز قيمته عند تحقق الفرصه 47 وهي اقل من 50 حسب شروط الاستراتيجيه على اية حال الفرصه انا دخلت من السعر 1.4203 ومحقق الى الان حوالي 80 نقطه بس للاسف ديمو :Big Grin:  ارجوا منك ايضا متابعة المجنون فهناك فرصة بيع ممتازه سوف انزل تفاصيلها بالمشاركه التاليه

----------


## FX.BMW

تحققت الفرصه عند اختراق السعر ل 126.09 لكني للاسف دخلت بالفرصه من السعر 125.69 فلم انتبه لها قبل ذلك واليك الشارت

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

رأيك يا استاذ سمير هل في فرصة قريبة ولا لا حيث انه الاسبوع اللي فات ضرب الستوب مرتين
انا شايف انه اختبر الموفينج قبل كدة ومنجحش لكن المرة دي هو يخترقه بقوة ولا انت ايه رايك ارجو سرعة الرد قبل الساعة الرابعة  :Big Grin:

----------


## hussain63

الله يعطيكم العافية 
رسالة محبة واعتزاز الى الاستاذ سمير ارجوا ايها الاستاذ الفاضل ان تتقبل تحياتي الخاصة اليك لانني عندي انشغالات كثيرة في الفترة الماضية لم اتمكن من الدخول والاستمتاع بكلماتك وارشاداتك التي انا شخصيا استفدت منها الشيء الكثير بارك الله فيك وفي عيالك ورزقك الله الرزق الواسع. 
اخوك حسين

----------


## FX.BMW

> رأيك يا استاذ سمير هل في فرصة قريبة ولا لا حيث انه الاسبوع اللي فات ضرب الستوب مرتين 
> انا شايف انه اختبر الموفينج قبل كدة ومنجحش لكن المرة دي هو يخترقه بقوة ولا انت ايه رايك ارجو سرعة الرد قبل الساعة الرابعة

 اخي العزيز عارف انك مش مستني رايي لكن اسمح لي بهذا التعليق الشارت الذي ارفقته متأخر بعض الشيئ حيث ان شروط الدخول تحققت بالضبط عند اختراق السعر للموفنج عند 1.4218  واذا حسبتها صح سوف تجد ان الصفقه قد اقتربت من تحقيق هدفها حيث ان السعر الان 1.4080 :Big Grin:

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

> اخي العزيز عارف انك مش مستني رايي لكن اسمح لي بهذا التعليق الشارت الذي ارفقته متأخر بعض الشيئ حيث ان شروط الدخول تحققت بالضبط عند اختراق السعر للموفنج عند 1.4218  واذا حسبتها صح سوف تجد ان الصفقه قد اقتربت من تحقيق هدفها حيث ان السعر الان 1.4080

 متقولش كدة ازاي بقى الفكرة هنا اني بسأل الاستاذ سمير لانه هو صاحب الموضوع واكثر واحد خبرة فينا لاننا كلنا بنتعلم
ثانيا انا معرفش حد تاني متابع ولا لا او فيه حد عنده نفس الخبرة,لكن انا طبعا ارحب برايك وكلنا بنستفيد
اولا بالنسبة للشارت هو فعلا متاخر لكن انا ليا نظرية ان الشمعة مخترقتش بالشكل الكافي انا عارف طبعا ان الشرط اتحقق لكن زي ما بقول لم تخترق بالشكل الكافي وخصوصا ان الاسبوع اللي فات كان متذبذب وده اللي خلاني استنى للشمعة اللي بعدها حتي يتم تاكيد الدخول وانشاء الله حدخل منها وانشاء الله حيحقق اكتر من الهدف كمان
لك كل ود وتقدير ولو ليك تعقيب على كلامي قولو عشان نوصل للصح والربح باذن الله

----------


## FX.BMW

> متقولش كدة ازاي بقى الفكرة هنا اني بسأل الاستاذ سمير لانه هو صاحب الموضوع واكثر واحد خبرة فينا لاننا كلنا بنتعلم
> ثانيا انا معرفش حد تاني متابع ولا لا او فيه حد عنده نفس الخبرة,لكن انا طبعا ارحب برايك وكلنا بنستفيد
> اولا بالنسبة للشارت هو فعلا متاخر لكن انا ليا نظرية ان الشمعة مخترقتش بالشكل الكافي انا عارف طبعا ان الشرط اتحقق لكن زي ما بقول لم تخترق بالشكل الكافي وخصوصا ان الاسبوع اللي فات كان متذبذب وده اللي خلاني استنى للشمعة اللي بعدها حتي يتم تاكيد الدخول وانشاء الله حدخل منها وانشاء الله حيحقق اكتر من الهدف كمان
> لك كل ود وتقدير ولو ليك تعقيب على كلامي قولو عشان نوصل للصح والربح باذن الله

 اخي العزيز لا يمكن ان يكون لي نفس خبرة الاستاذ سمير بالاستراتيجيه ويعلم الله اني لم اعلم شيئا عن هذه الاستراتيجيه الا قبل يومين او ثلاثه فقط وقد قمت بكتابة بعض المشاكات اليوم بالموضوع فقط من اجل التعلم والتأكد من اني اسير بالاتجاه الصحيح لفهم الاستراتيجيه  لقد فهمت من شرح الاستاذ سمير بالصفحه الاولى للموضوع ان شرط الدخول الاول يتحقق باختراق السعر للموفنج وليس اغلاق الشمعه  لقد قمت بكتابة مشاركه تسبق مشاركتك بخصوص الفرصه وهذا ما جعلني اعلق على مشاركتك لعلي اصل لفهم صحيح للاسترتيجيه

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

طيب انا كنت سألت استاذ سمير قبل كدة عن وقت الدخول الصحيح وكان قال انه مع اغلاق الشمعة لان طبعا زي مانت عارف مكن الشمعة تغير اتجاهها في اي وقت

----------


## FX.BMW

> طيب انا كنت سألت استاذ سمير قبل كدة عن وقت الدخول الصحيح وكان قال انه مع اغلاق الشمعة لان طبعا زي مانت عارف مكن الشمعة تغير اتجاهها في اي وقت

 بالنسبه لي كنت قد سألت الاستاذ سمير قبل يومين او ثلاثه عن اخر ما توصل له بخصوص الاسترتيجيه وعن اعداداتها الكامله فأجابني بانها مشروحه بالصفحه الاولى وكما هو مكتوب بالصفحه الاولى فان الشرط يتحقق بالكسر وليس الاغلاق على اية حال يبدو ان علينا الانتظار الى ان يتدخل الاستاذ سمير لكي ينهي هذا الخلاف ولحين ان يشاركنا الاستاذ سمير برأيه ارجوا منك ان تتابع معي ايضا صفقة المجنون التي كنت قد ذكرتها قبل حوالي ساعه ونصف فهي لا زالت قائمه واعتقد ان فيها كثير من الخير والله اعلم

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

والله يا باشا بحكم خبرتي في الفوركس والتعلم لحوالي العام الان الكسر يعني الاغلاق وليس مجرد عبور الشمعة للخط, الشمعة كسرت يعني عدت الخط وقفلت فوقيه او تحتيه حسب الكسر
بالنسبة للمجنون انا شايف نستنى الشمعة القادمة ده راي لكن انت دخلت خلاص فا ربنا معاك ويتحقق الهدف انما انا عن نفسي حستنى الشمعة الجاية ومتزعلش كلنا بنتعلم حتى لو خسرت هذة الصفقة
ربنا يوفقك

----------


## FX.BMW

> والله يا باشا بحكم خبرتي في الفوركس والتعلم لحوالي العام الان الكسر يعني الاغلاق وليس مجرد عبور الشمعة للخط, الشمعة كسرت يعني عدت الخط وقفلت فوقيه او تحتيه حسب الكسر
> بالنسبة للمجنون انا شايف نستنى الشمعة القادمة ده راي لكن انت دخلت خلاص فا ربنا معاك ويتحقق الهدف انما انا عن نفسي حستنى الشمعة الجاية ومتزعلش كلنا بنتعلم حتى لو خسرت هذة الصفقة
> ربنا يوفقك

 مفيش زعل ولا حاجه مثل ما قلت انت كلنا نتناقش ونتعلم وان شاء الله ما في خساره لانو ببساطه كما قلت سابقا انا لسه عم بجرب ديمو :Big Grin:   لكني ارى والله اعلم انك متحفظ بالدخول زياده عن اللزوم  يعني لو سلمنا ان نقطة الدخول الصحيحه هي اغلاق السعر تحت الموفنج والحديث هنا عن المجنون فسوف تكون نقطة الدخول الصحيحه هي اغلاق الشمعه قبل الحاليه عند السعر 125.78 ولا اعلم سبب رغبتك بالانتظار الا اذا كنت تعتمد في الدخول على مؤشرات اخرى ولك كل الحق في ذلك لكن نحن نناقش الدخول والخروج بناء على الاستراتيجيه ولك ودي وتقديري

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

> مفيش زعل ولا حاجه مثل ما قلت انت كلنا نتناقش ونتعلم وان شاء الله ما في خساره لانو ببساطه كما قلت سابقا انا لسه عم بجرب ديمو  لكني ارى والله اعلم انك متحفظ بالدخول زياده عن اللزوم  يعني لو سلمنا ان نقطة الدخول الصحيحه هي اغلاق السعر تحت الموفنج والحديث هنا عن المجنون فسوف تكون نقطة الدخول الصحيحه هي اغلاق الشمعه قبل الحاليه عند السعر 125.78 ولا اعلم سبب رغبتك بالانتظار الا اذا كنت تعتمد في الدخول على مؤشرات اخرى ولك كل الحق في ذلك لكن نحن نناقش الدخول والخروج بناء على الاستراتيجيه ولك ودي وتقديري

 اخي انا لا اعتمد على مؤشرات تانية ولا حاجة هي فقط الاستراتيجية ولكني فعلا متحفظ لاني انهاردة اول يوم ليا عالحقيقي والصفقة ضربت الستوب رغم الحرص والتحفظ ولكن الحمد لله على كل شيء 
معلش انا ماردتش على طول لاني كنت خارج المنزل

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكراااااا على الاسترتيجية الحلوة والتي تمثل الترند لاي عملة ولو سمحت هل ممكن ان اعتمد على فريمات اصغر كالساعة او النصف مثلا اخي سمير والى الامام يا غالي ،،،،

 التذبذب على الفريمات الصغيرة هيبقى فى ضرب استوبات كتير ولذلك هنضطر استخدام ادوات اخرى وده هيكون على حساب بساطة الطريقة وبالتالى الاربع ساعات ارى انه افضل

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخى الكريم سمير صيام  انا اجد صعوبة فى الدخول بسبب كثرة الدعوم او المقاومات واستخدام خطوط الفيبونتشى وانت ذكرت فى ردك علي انها مهمة وان السعر يحترمها و لكن فى مشاركة اخرى ذكرت ان :   *الطريقة ميزتها البساطة فنحاول**قدر الامكان المحافظة على ذلك* فانا فى حيرة لا اعلم مع اى راى اعمل وماهى افضل نقطة للدخول. ارجوا منك سعة الصدر كما تعودت عليك و انا اعلم انك مشغول كثيرا كان الله فى عونك على قضاء حوائج الناس  و كان لى سؤال اخر هل طريقة المتاجرة بالدايفرجنس تحقق نتائج افضل و ادق ام طريقة الموفينج 55   و أأ سف مرة اخرى على الاطالة ولكن من حرصى حتى لا اكثر عليك الاسئلة مرة اخى وشكرا لك اخى الكريم الغالى على وقتك ومجهودك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة للطريقة لو عايو تتابعها يبقى انسى الى حد كبير الدعم والمقاومة وخلافه وان استخدمته يبقى فى اضيق الحدود بمعنى اقرب ما يكون لكسر الموفنج لكن لو كان الدعم القريب على بعد 15-20 نقطة وبعدها دعم اخر على بعد 20-30 من الدعم الاول فستنتظر كسر الدعوم للدخول يبقى بصراحة لن تدخل اى فرصة  
بالنسبة للدايفرجنس فهى طريقة ايضا وايهم افضل لا يكون الا بنفسك الذى تقول ذلك بتجربة الاتنين والمقارنة النتائج بالنسبة لك والحكم بنفسك على ذلك لانه ما ينفع معى لا ينغع معك ابدا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  فرصة الباوند دولار اعلاه جيده وتم اختراق المو55 لكن ال RSI غير مشجع  ما رأي الخبراء؟ ما رأيك بالفرصة استاذ سمير ؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الار اس اى اختيارى فان رايته غير مسجع فالافضل انتظاره

----------


## سمير صيام

> الله يعطيكم العافية 
> رسالة محبة واعتزاز الى الاستاذ سمير ارجوا ايها الاستاذ الفاضل ان تتقبل تحياتي الخاصة اليك لانني عندي انشغالات كثيرة في الفترة الماضية لم اتمكن من الدخول والاستمتاع بكلماتك وارشاداتك التي انا شخصيا استفدت منها الشيء الكثير بارك الله فيك وفي عيالك ورزقك الله الرزق الواسع. 
> اخوك حسين

 
الله يكرمك يارب 
واهلا بيك دايما 
وننتظرعودتك والمتابعة ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي العزيز لا يمكن ان يكون لي نفس خبرة الاستاذ سمير بالاستراتيجيه ويعلم الله اني لم اعلم شيئا عن هذه الاستراتيجيه الا قبل يومين او ثلاثه فقط وقد قمت بكتابة بعض المشاكات اليوم بالموضوع فقط من اجل التعلم والتأكد من اني اسير بالاتجاه الصحيح لفهم الاستراتيجيه  لقد فهمت من شرح الاستاذ سمير بالصفحه الاولى للموضوع ان شرط الدخول الاول يتحقق باختراق السعر للموفنج وليس اغلاق الشمعه  لقد قمت بكتابة مشاركه تسبق مشاركتك بخصوص الفرصه وهذا ما جعلني اعلق على مشاركتك لعلي اصل لفهم صحيح للاسترتيجيه

 بارك الله فيك يارب وان شاء الله تستفيد من الطريقة 
بالنسبة لدخول يكون بعد اغلاق الشمعة وليس بمجرد الاختراق لانه ممكن ترتد وتغلق بدون الاختراق

----------


## سمير صيام

> وكما هو مكتوب بالصفحه الاولى فان الشرط يتحقق بالكسر وليس الاغلاق

  هو للتوضيح ان الكسر لا يعتبر كسر الا باغلاق الشمعة وبالتالى لما نقول كسر او اختراق عموما معناه اغلاق الشمعة

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

طيب دلوقتي استاذ سمير بالنسبة للباوند دولار لو سمحت تشوفو دلوقتي,انا انهاردة دخلت صفقة بيع زر ما اشرت قبل كدة ولكن ضرب الستوب,دلوقتي نفس الشمعة اللي ضربت الستوب ذهبت في الاتجاه المعاكس وكسرت الموفينج,هل ادخل صفقة عكسية ولا انتظر حتى تهدأ تلك التذبذبات ارجو سرعة الرد

----------


## FX.BMW

> هو للتوضيح ان الكسر لا يعتبر كسر الا باغلاق الشمعة وبالتالى لما نقول كسر او اختراق عموما معناه اغلاق الشمعة

 اشكرك على التوضيح

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب دلوقتي استاذ سمير بالنسبة للباوند دولار لو سمحت تشوفو دلوقتي,انا انهاردة دخلت صفقة بيع زر ما اشرت قبل كدة ولكن ضرب الستوب,دلوقتي نفس الشمعة اللي ضربت الستوب ذهبت في الاتجاه المعاكس وكسرت الموفينج,هل ادخل صفقة عكسية ولا انتظر حتى تهدأ تلك التذبذبات ارجو سرعة الرد

 ياغالى لازم تكون مرن معاه فاذا عكس اعكس معاه على طول

----------


## FX.BMW

> اخي انا لا اعتمد على مؤشرات تانية ولا حاجة هي فقط الاستراتيجية ولكني فعلا متحفظ لاني انهاردة اول يوم ليا عالحقيقي والصفقة ضربت الستوب رغم الحرص والتحفظ ولكن الحمد لله على كل شيء 
> معلش انا ماردتش على طول لاني كنت خارج المنزل

 اتمنى لك التوفيق من كل قلبي ان شاء الله تعوض صفقتك الخاسره بعشرات الصفقات الرابحه موفق اخي الكريم

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

> اتمنى لك التوفيق من كل قلبي ان شاء الله تعوض صفقتك الخاسره بعشرات الصفقات الرابحه موفق اخي الكريم

 شكرا لكلماتك الرقيقة وانت كمان تعوض صفقة انهارده اظن انه ضرب الستوب,شوفت بقى انا كنت متحفظ ليه

----------


## FX.BMW

> شكرا لكلماتك الرقيقة وانت كمان تعوض صفقة انهارده اظن انه ضرب الستوب,شوفت بقى انا كنت متحفظ ليه

 بالفعل اخي الكريم لقد ضرب ستوب الباوند دولار بعد ان كانت الصفقه محققه 150نقطة ربح وكان علي تحريك الستوب حسب الاسترتيجيه لكني لم افعل وهذا يؤكد مبدأ ضرورة مطاردة الربح مهما كانت طريقة عملك فلا يوجد شيئ مضمون بالفوركس اما صفقة فاقد العقل هذا فقد ضرب الستوب ايضا بعد تحقيق 30 نقطة ربح يعني ستوبين مو واحد ولو كنت اعمل على الحقيقي لكانت حالتي الان اشبه بهذه الحاله :Doh:  لك ودي وتقديري

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

انشاء الله يبقى فيه فرص بكرة ولا حاجة,انا كدة بقيت مش بثق في فرص يوم الاثنين ولا الجمعة يعني كدة مفيش قدامي غير 3 ايام وربنا معانا

----------


## forex2010

استاذ سمير سؤالي هو كم هي اعدادات الموفينج افريج المثالية لشارت الساعة ؟ هل هي نفسها 55 ام 30 افضل

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير سؤالي هو كم هي اعدادات الموفينج افريج المثالية لشارت الساعة ؟ هل هي نفسها 55 ام 30 افضل

 لايوجد فريم الساعة بالنسبة للباوند

----------


## forex2010

ليس في هذه الاستراتيجية استاذي الكريم انا اقصد لو كنت اعمل على شارت الساعة واحببت استخدام الموفينح في عملي ما هي اعدادات الموفينج المناسبة ؟ لو تكرمت

----------


## سمير صيام

> ليس في هذه الاستراتيجية استاذي الكريم انا اقصد لو كنت اعمل على شارت الساعة واحببت استخدام الموفينح في عملي ما هي اعدادات الموفينج المناسبة ؟ لو تكرمت

 عموما اى موفنح يكون رقمه فايبوناتشى هيكون كويس مع مراعاة الدعم والمقاومة

----------


## HAITH08

> ياغالى لازم تكون مرن معاه فاذا عكس اعكس معاه على طول

 شكرا اخى الغالى على الرد  لكن الشمعة الساعة 13 التى فتحت تحت الموفينج مع تأكيد RSI تحت 50  والشمعة التى بعدها فتحت على الموفينج و عكست الاتجاه باكثر من 100 نقطة على المجنون فى نفس الشمعة وضربت الاستوب فكيف اعكس معاه قبل فتح شمعة اخرى فوق الترند

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا اخى الغالى على الرد  لكن الشمعة الساعة 13 التى فتحت تحت الموفينج مع تأكيد RSI تحت 50  والشمعة التى بعدها فتحت على الموفينج و عكست الاتجاه باكثر من 100 نقطة على المجنون فى نفس الشمعة وضربت الاستوب فكيف اعكس معاه قبل فتح شمعة اخرى فوق الترند

 ممكن تورينى صورة لها

----------


## HAITH08



----------


## سمير صيام

> 

 تمام بس ورينى الشمعة المذكورة عشان بس اعرف ارد عليك

----------


## HAITH08

الشمعة الحمراء التى نزلت تحت الموفينج

----------


## سمير صيام

> الشمعة الحمراء التى نزلت تحت الموفينج

 تمام ياغالى 
الشمعة طبعا نزلت اسفل الموفنج وقفل عليه او فوقه وليس تحته
نقطة اخرى ان السعر من الدخول عمل حوالى 160 نقطة وبالتالى حتى لو ضرب استوب سيكون على الدخول
كذلك كان من الممكن الدخول من الشمعة التالية للشمعة المذكورة كشراء للارتداد مرة اخرى 
نقطة اخيرة كما تعلم الحركة للازواج اصبحت كبيرة بسبب الازمة واتفق معاك انه قليل الان استوب 100 على المجنون بس مش عارف اخليه كام ولكن كتسهيل ممكن نخليه اختراقات للموفنج حتى لو كان اكبر من 100

----------


## HAITH08

مشكور يا غالى على الرد  ما المقصود : ولكن كتسهيل ممكن نخليه اختراقات للموفنج حتى لو كان اكبر من  100

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشكور يا غالى على الرد  ما المقصود : ولكن كتسهيل ممكن نخليه اختراقات للموفنج حتى لو كان اكبر من  100

 المقصود تسهيل لموضوع الاستوب يعنى بدل ما نقول الاستوب 300 او 100 نقول الاستوب مع انعكاس الفرص وذلك نظرا للرنج العالى للعملات حاليا

----------


## HAITH08

> لايوجد فريم الساعة بالنسبة للباوند

 شكرا اخى سمير على اهتمامك ومساعدتك  - معنى كلامك هنا اننا نستطيع العمل على فريم الساعة مع المجنون و اليورو ين   - هل يجب ان يكون الارتداد هو لمس الموفينج ام العودة الى نقطة قريبة منه

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا اخى سمير على اهتمامك ومساعدتك  - معنى كلامك هنا اننا نستطيع العمل على فريم الساعة مع المجنون و اليورو ين   - هل يجب ان يكون الارتداد هو لمس الموفينج ام العودة الى نقطة قريبة منه

 طبعا الساعة من الفريمات المعتمدة لهم
وبالنسبة للارتداد ممكن من اللمس او من مساقة اقل من ضرب الاستوب

----------


## HAITH08

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم  انا دخلت على هذة الفرصة بيع شمعة الساعة 16 يوم امس بعد شمعة الاختراق و لكن ضربت الستوب فى حين ان rsi كان تحت 50  فارجو منك توضيح الخطأ

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخى الكريم  انا دخلت على هذة الفرصة بيع شمعة الساعة 16 يوم امس بعد شمعة الاختراق و لكن ضربت الستوب فى حين ان rsi كان تحت 50  فارجو منك توضيح الخطأ

  لو ضربت شمعة 16 الاستوب فشمعة 18 حققت 300 نقطة وما حصل انك دخلت ولم تدخل الصفقة العكسية اخى الكريم هذه الطريقة حتى تربح فيها جيدا لابد ان تدخل الفرص كلها مثلها مثل اى طريقة اخرى لكن ان تضرب فرصة استوب ولا تدخل الاخرى فالنتيجة حتما ستكون سالبة خصوصا ان اغلب الطرق نسبة نجاحها فى حدود 60 - 70%

----------


## HAITH08

هل الدخول كان من شمعة 18 ام شمعة 19  التى فتحت بعد الكسر  وهل نغلق صفقة البيع قبل ضرب الاستوب

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل الدخول كان من شمعة 18 ام شمعة 19  التى فتحت بعد الكسر  وهل نغلق صفقة البيع قبل ضرب الاستوب

 حين توفر فرصة عكسية لا انتظر الاستوب 
الدخول كان من شمعة 19 و 18 هى شمعة الاختراق

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

فرصتين انهاردة اهو وان شاء الله الى الهدف
اعتذر بشدة انا المفروض لرفع الفرص قبل ما تحصل مش بعد تاكد الدخول لكن اعتذر بشدة لظروف خاصة

----------


## سمير صيام

> فرصتين انهاردة اهو وان شاء الله الى الهدف
> اعتذر بشدة انا المفروض لرفع الفرص قبل ما تحصل مش بعد تاكد الدخول لكن اعتذر بشدة لظروف خاصة

 ولايهمك الموضوع موضوعك

----------


## HAITH08

السلام عليكم اخى سمير اعتذر عن انقطاعى الفترة الماضية  ما رايك فى هذة الفرص على الارتداد ومن اى نقطة يكون الدخول

----------


## HAITH08



----------


## HAITH08



----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخى سمير اعتذر عن انقطاعى الفترة الماضية  ما رايك فى هذة الفرص على الارتداد ومن اى نقطة يكون الدخول

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ولايهمك ياغالى
بالنسبة للفرص هنا كسر للموفنج وليس ارتداد وبالتالى الفرص بيع وليست شراء والدخول بيكون من افتتاح الشمعة او من مركز افضل لو حصل بعض الارتداد

----------


## HAITH08

للفرص هنا كسر للموفنج وليس ارتداد  اليس هذه الشمعة الثالثة بعد الكسر تعتبر ارتداد وهى فرص بيع فعلا  انا دخلت بيع المجنون من 128.40 بعقدين الهدف الاول 120 والثانى 300 نقطة  مارايك

----------


## سمير صيام

> للفرص هنا كسر للموفنج وليس ارتداد  اليس هذه الشمعة الثالثة بعد الكسر تعتبر ارتداد وهى فرص بيع فعلا  انا دخلت بيع المجنون من 128.40 بعقدين الهدف الاول 120 والثانى 300 نقطة  مارايك

  الكسر اكتر لانه هو اكتر فرص والارتداد ممكن يكون له عدة حسابات لكن لو كان بشمعة انعكاسية اكيد ناخذه فى الاعتبار 
بالنسبة لدخولك ممتاز لانك انتظرت قليلا لبعض الارتداد للدخول بيع لانه كده بتقلل الاستوب قدر الامكان

----------


## HAITH08

لانه كده بتقلل الاستوب قدر الامكان     ما المقصود ؟ هل النقطة الافضل كانت من 128,70

----------


## سمير صيام

> لانه كده بتقلل الاستوب قدر الامكان     ما المقصود ؟ هل النقطة الافضل كانت من 128,70

 المقصود ان الدخول كان من 127.84 وانت دخلت من 128.40 يعنى هناك فرق 56 نقطة تقريبا
وده كويس لان الفرصة الان تعكس ولو خسرت الصفقة سيكون خسارتك اقل ممن دخل من 127.84

----------


## HAITH08

الصفقة ضربت الاستوب 100 نقطة ونزلت وفتحت تحت الموفينج

----------


## سمير صيام

> الصفقة ضربت الاستوب 100 نقطة ونزلت وفتحت تحت الموفينج

  تمام عشان كده كنا بنقول ان الاستوب الحالى قد يكون قليل والافضل منه انتظار الاغلاق فوق الموفنج او تحته حسب مناقشتنا السابقة لو تتذكر

----------


## HAITH08

انا دخلت فى الشمعة 20 اللى بعدها بيع  من 128.80 ولكنها عكست وضربت الاستوب فى نفس الشمعة للمرة الثانية

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا دخلت فى الشمعة 20 اللى بعدها بيع  من 128.80 ولكنها عكست وضربت الاستوب فى نفس الشمعة للمرة الثانية

 ماهو ياغالى الشمعة اللى بعدها ليست بيع حسب الطريقة لانه اغلق الشمعة فوق الموفنج

----------


## Amer133

السلام عليكم أخ سمير
لا حظت أن موفنج100 مع الباوند على الساعة له أهمية وممكن يكون استراتيجية والذي سبق ان تتطرقت إليه أنت....
فهل هناك اي متابعة لهذا الموضوع وهل هناك إضافة مستويات للموفنج ممكن أن تساعد في الموضوع؟
وبارك الله فيك

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم أخ سمير
> لا حظت أن موفنج100 مع الباوند على الساعة له أهمية وممكن يكون استراتيجية والذي سبق ان تتطرقت إليه أنت....
> فهل هناك اي متابعة لهذا الموضوع وهل هناك إضافة مستويات للموفنج ممكن أن تساعد في الموضوع؟
> وبارك الله فيك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
للاسف لم نتطرق اليه مرة اخرى واتفق معاك انه مهم
اعتبر الموضوع معاك وحاول تتابع به ان امكن ان شاء الله

----------


## ahmedsabrybakry

استاذ سمير باشا انا جهزت اكسبيرت على قدي كده يعتمد على الكسر فقط للموفنج 55 قوللي بقى ...
ايه هي باقي الشروط للدخول مع الكسر من حيث الفلاتر سواء موفنج اكبر او فريم اكبر او خلافه.... ؟
كام الهدف والستوب لكل منهما؟
إذا ارادت اضافة الدخول من الإرتدادات قوللي شروطها بردو.  
في انتظار ردك لتجهيز الإكسبيرت يا باشا ان شاء الله.

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير باشا انا جهزت اكسبيرت على قدي كده يعتمد على الكسر فقط للموفنج 55 قوللي بقى ...
> ايه هي باقي الشروط للدخول مع الكسر من حيث الفلاتر سواء موفنج اكبر او فريم اكبر او خلافه.... ؟
> كام الهدف والستوب لكل منهما؟
> إذا ارادت اضافة الدخول من الإرتدادات قوللي شروطها بردو.  
> في انتظار ردك لتجهيز الإكسبيرت يا باشا ان شاء الله.

 طيب طبق الاكسبيرت الاول على حدوث الكسر فى احد الاتجاهين بدون اى فلاتر وطبعا الفلتر هو الار اس اى فوق 50 وتحته لكن نجربه بدون فلاتر فى الاول
وكذلك بالنسبة للاستوب خليه مع الكسر العكسى لحين المرحلة الاولى من اختباره

----------


## ahmedsabrybakry

> طيب طبق الاكسبيرت الاول على حدوث الكسر فى احد الاتجاهين بدون اى فلاتر وطبعا الفلتر هو الار اس اى فوق 50 وتحته لكن نجربه بدون فلاتر فى الاول
> وكذلك بالنسبة للاستوب خليه مع الكسر العكسى لحين المرحلة الاولى من اختباره

 وضح شوية انا لسه صغير اوي في البرمجة بالراحة عليا  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  
1- الأر اس أي يكون فوق 50 في حالة الشراء ؟؟ ولا العكس ؟ 
2- بالنسبة للخروج من الصفقة في حالة الكسر المعاكس دي اجلها شوية وشوفلي ستوب ثابت (عدد نقط يعني) لأني لسه مش بعرف اتعامل مع الصفقات المفتوحة  :Emoticon1:

----------


## ahmedsabrybakry

خلاص فهمت الأر اس اي بعد مراجعة المشاركة الأولى.
لكن هل الأستوب اخليه 60 فعلاً زي ماكاتب في المشاركة الأولى من الموضوع ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> وضح شوية انا لسه صغير اوي في البرمجة بالراحة عليا  
> 1- الأر اس أي يكون فوق 50 في حالة الشراء ؟؟ ولا العكس ؟ 
> 2- بالنسبة للخروج من الصفقة في حالة الكسر المعاكس دي اجلها شوية وشوفلي ستوب ثابت (عدد نقط يعني) لأني لسه مش بعرف اتعامل مع الصفقات المفتوحة

  

> خلاص فهمت الأر اس اي بعد مراجعة المشاركة الأولى.
> لكن هل الأستوب اخليه 60 فعلاً زي ماكاتب في المشاركة الأولى من الموضوع ؟؟

 بالنسبة للار اس اى فوق 50 شراء 
تحت 50 بيع
بالنسبة للاستوب للمجنون 100 على الاقل وخليها الان مفتوحة بالخروج مع التقاطع العكسى
وبالنسبة للباوند هو 60 بس برضه خليه مفتوح بالخروج مع التقاطع العكسى

----------


## ahmedsabrybakry

> بالنسبة للار اس اى فوق 50 شراء 
> تحت 50 بيع
> بالنسبة للاستوب للمجنون 100 على الاقل وخليها الان مفتوحة بالخروج مع التقاطع العكسى
> وبالنسبة للباوند هو 60 بس برضه خليه مفتوح بالخروج مع التقاطع العكسى

 يا باشا مانا قولتلك مش هعرف اخليه يقفل بالخروج العكسي دلوقتي لسه
هخلي الستوب والهدف متغيرين خارجيين بس ده اللي اقدر عليه حالياً

----------


## سمير صيام

> يا باشا مانا قولتلك مش هعرف اخليه يقفل بالخروج العكسي دلوقتي لسه
> هخلي الستوب والهدف متغيرين خارجيين بس ده اللي اقدر عليه حالياً

 طيب خليها زى الاستوب فى المشاركة اللى فاتت

----------


## ahmedsabrybakry

ده اكسبيرت بيفتح شراء في حالة كسر الموفنج المحدد من اسفل لأعلى بشرط ان يكون الأر أس اي فوق 50
والعكس للبيع 
فترة الموفنج متغير خارجي
الهدف متغير خارجي
الستوب متغير خارجي  Sabry Moving55.mq4
ايه رأيك في اسم الإكسبيرت؟  :Big Grin:

----------


## سمير صيام

> ده اكسبيرت بيفتح شراء في حالة كسر الموفنج المحدد من اسفل لأعلى بشرط ان يكون الأر أس اي فوق 50
> والعكس للبيع 
> فترة الموفنج متغير خارجي
> الهدف متغير خارجي
> الستوب متغير خارجي  Sabry Moving55.mq4
> ايه رأيك في اسم الإكسبيرت؟

 احلى حاجة هو اسم الاكسبيرت  :Stick Out Tongue: 
طيب هل هو مضبوط على اساس موفنج 50 ازاحة 25 ام 55 بدون ازاحة ام الاتنين متوفرين

----------


## ahmedsabrybakry

> احلى حاجة هو اسم الاكسبيرت 
> طيب هل هو مضبوط على اساس موفنج 50 ازاحة 25 ام 55 بدون ازاحة ام الاتنين متوفرين

 الأفتراضي 55 بدون ازاحة لكن تقدر تغير الـ55 زي مانت عايز
بالنسبة للإزاجة بسية بردو احطهالك في متغير خارجي النهاردة ان شاء الله وتغيرها براحتك

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأفتراضي 55 بدون ازاحة لكن تقدر تغير الـ55 زي مانت عايز
> بالنسبة للإزاجة بسية بردو احطهالك في متغير خارجي النهاردة ان شاء الله وتغيرها براحتك

 تمام ياغالى

----------


## ahmedsabrybakry

تفضل يا باشا نفس النسخة بإضافة متغير خارجي للإزاحة اسمه Shift
كده دلوقتي تقدر تتحكم في كل من:
الهدف
الستوب
المتوسط
الإزاحة 
وقوللي رأيك وافضل النتائج والأزواج والكلام ده بقى  Sabry Moving55V1.1.mq4 
ومفتوح الكود اهو كمان عشان نعلم الأجيال اللي جاية  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
(يارب ماحدش يفتح الكود عشان مايعرفش مستوايا الحقيقي  :Hands: )

----------


## ahmedsabrybakry

في انتظار تعليقاتك وطلباتك القادمة يا باشا انا نفسي نطلع بإكسبيرت حلو للطريقة دي بقى

----------


## سمير صيام

> تفضل يا باشا نفس النسخة بإضافة متغير خارجي للإزاحة اسمه Shift
> كده دلوقتي تقدر تتحكم في كل من:
> الهدف
> الستوب
> المتوسط
> الإزاحة 
> وقوللي رأيك وافضل النتائج والأزواج والكلام ده بقى  Sabry Moving55V1.1.mq4 
> ومفتوح الكود اهو كمان عشان نعلم الأجيال اللي جاية 
> (يارب ماحدش يفتح الكود عشان مايعرفش مستوايا الحقيقي )

 تمام ياغالى تسلم ايديك
اعمل بيه باك تست محترم وقولنا النتائج

----------


## mahmoudh7

> ده اكسبيرت بيفتح شراء في حالة كسر الموفنج المحدد من اسفل لأعلى بشرط ان يكون الأر أس اي فوق 50
> والعكس للبيع 
> فترة الموفنج متغير خارجي
> الهدف متغير خارجي
> الستوب متغير خارجي  Sabry Moving55.mq4
> ايه رأيك في اسم الإكسبيرت؟

  

> تفضل يا باشا نفس النسخة بإضافة متغير خارجي للإزاحة اسمه Shift
> كده دلوقتي تقدر تتحكم في كل من:
> الهدف
> الستوب
> المتوسط
> الإزاحة 
> وقوللي رأيك وافضل النتائج والأزواج والكلام ده بقى  Sabry Moving55V1.1.mq4 
> ومفتوح الكود اهو كمان عشان نعلم الأجيال اللي جاية 
> (يارب ماحدش يفتح الكود عشان مايعرفش مستوايا الحقيقي )

   تسلم يا غالي  بس خلي بالك من كم الطلبات الهتوصلك لعمل اكسبرتات   :Yikes3:   :Yikes3:   :Yikes3:

----------


## ahmedsabrybakry

> تمام ياغالى تسلم ايديك
> اعمل بيه باك تست محترم وقولنا النتائج

  هو انا اللي هعمل الإكسبيرت وانا اللي هعمل الباكتست كمان  :Mad Argue:  
انا عملت والنتائج مش عاجباني خالص عشان مش عارف احدد الهدف والستوب المناسبين وانت دخلتلي كمان إزاحة وحاجات ماكانتش على البال  :Teeth Smile:  
لذلك ارجو منك او حد من رجالتك اللي متألقين هنا  :Big Grin:  يعمل ويشوف افضل النتائج كانت ايه اعداداتها.
وانا طبعاً هسمتر بردو في الباكتستات واشوف بس عايز مساعدة ياريت.

----------


## سمير صيام

> هو انا اللي هعمل الإكسبيرت وانا اللي هعمل الباكتست كمان  
> انا عملت والنتائج مش عاجباني خالص عشان مش عارف احدد الهدف والستوب المناسبين وانت دخلتلي كمان إزاحة وحاجات ماكانتش على البال  
> لذلك ارجو منك او حد من رجالتك اللي متألقين هنا  يعمل ويشوف افضل النتائج كانت ايه اعداداتها.
> وانا طبعاً هسمتر بردو في الباكتستات واشوف بس عايز مساعدة ياريت.

 ياباشا الازاحة فقط مع موفنج 50 وللمجنون واليورو ين
اما الباوند دولار فقط موفنج 55 بدون ازاحة
وبعدين انت ادرى منا فى موضوع الباك تست

----------


## ahmedsabrybakry

> ياباشا الازاحة فقط مع موفنج 50 وللمجنون واليورو ين
> اما الباوند دولار فقط موفنج 55 بدون ازاحة
> وبعدين انت ادرى منا فى موضوع الباك تست

 عيني يا باشا

----------


## glaksy

*السلام عليكم 
فى الاول احب اشكركم على المجهود الرائع اللى بتعملوه وكمان على الاستراتيجيه السهله البسيطه دى وبصراحه انا بقالى يومين عمال اقرا الموضوع وشددنى جدا  واستفدت منه كتير ومن مشركات الاخوه كمان بس انا ملاحظ ان بقالكم فتره  مافيش متبابعه لعل يكون المانع خير 
جزاكم الله كل خير 
تقبلو ودى واحترامى*

----------


## سمير صيام

> *السلام عليكم 
> فى الاول احب اشكركم على المجهود الرائع اللى بتعملوه وكمان على الاستراتيجيه السهله البسيطه دى وبصراحه انا بقالى يومين عمال اقرا الموضوع وشددنى جدا  واستفدت منه كتير ومن مشركات الاخوه كمان بس انا ملاحظ ان بقالكم فتره  مافيش متبابعه لعل يكون المانع خير 
> جزاكم الله كل خير 
> تقبلو ودى واحترامى*

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
والله ياغالى الطريقة موجودة وميسرة وسهلة ونسبة نجاحها اعلى من خسارتها
واحنا جاهزين لاى استفسار ان شاء الله

----------


## glaksy

*السلام عليكم 
اشكرك استاذ سمير على ردك 
وعندى سؤال ليه حضرتك بتقول ان الاستراتجيه دى ما تنفعش لحساب 200$ مش ممكن ندخل بعقد قمته 10 سنت ولا حضرتك ليك رؤيه تانيه ارجو من حضرتك التوضيح 
ولك جزيل الشكر
جزاك الله كل خير*

----------


## سمير صيام

> *السلام عليكم 
> اشكرك استاذ سمير على ردك 
> وعندى سؤال ليه حضرتك بتقول ان الاستراتجيه دى ما تنفعش لحساب 200$ مش ممكن ندخل بعقد قمته 10 سنت ولا حضرتك ليك رؤيه تانيه ارجو من حضرتك التوضيح 
> ولك جزيل الشكر
> جزاك الله كل خير*

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة للحساب ينفع ميكرو مش مينى بكل تاكيد بس القيمة انا قلت متنفعش عشان الاستوب 100 يبقى حوالى 10 دولار يعتبروا 5% وده كتير كمخاطرة لذلك الافضل كمخاطرة فى حدود 2% يعنى حوالى 500 دولار

----------


## المحامي

أخي سمير أرجو أن تكو بخير
هل ما زال العمل على هذه الاستراتيجية قائما؟
وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير أرجو أن تكو بخير
> هل ما زال العمل على هذه الاستراتيجية قائما؟
> وشكرا

 اهلابك اخى الكريم
نعم قائم طبعا العمل والموضوع مفتوح لمن احب وجاهز لاى استفسارات

----------


## المحامي

شكرا لك أخي الحبيب وأتمنى دوام قيامه، لكن أخي الكريم هل هناك تعديلات على الاعدادات في الصفحة الأولى؟
وهل يمكن العمل على خط الموفنج بالارتدادات؟ وهل يمكن وضع مؤشرات مساعدة لتأكيد الدخول مثل المومنتيوم أو الآر أس آي أوما شابه ذلك؟ 
تقبل ودي واحترامي
تحياتي

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا لك أخي الحبيب وأتمنى دوام قيامه، لكن أخي الكريم هل هناك تعديلات على الاعدادات في الصفحة الأولى؟
> وهل يمكن العمل على خط الموفنج بالارتدادات؟ وهل يمكن وضع مؤشرات مساعدة لتأكيد الدخول مثل المومنتيوم أو الآر أس آي أوما شابه ذلك؟ 
> تقبل ودي واحترامي
> تحياتي

 لا تعديلات جديدة عن الصفحة الاولى وطبعا يمكنك العمل على الارتدادت 
لازم تراقب الخطوط ووتعود عليها حتى تعمل لنفسك الية عمل معها سواء بالتعامل معها كماهى او تزويد مؤشرات حسب رغبتك

----------


## المحامي

> لا تعديلات جديدة عن الصفحة الاولى وطبعا يمكنك العمل على الارتدادت   لازم تراقب الخطوط ووتعود عليها حتى تعمل لنفسك الية عمل معها سواء بالتعامل معها كماهى او تزويد مؤشرات حسب رغبتك

 طيب أخي الحبيب كيف يمكنني العمل على الارتدادات؟
ثانيا ما هي المؤشرات الاضافية التي تنصح بها؟
تحياتي

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب أخي الحبيب كيف يمكنني العمل على الارتدادات؟
> ثانيا ما هي المؤشرات الاضافية التي تنصح بها؟
> تحياتي

 الارتداد يكون باختبار الموفنج ولم يكسره فممكن تدخل منه شراء لو كان فوقه وبيع لو تحته ولو كانت شمعة امعكاسية يكون افضل ولو مكعاها دايفرجنس يؤيدها يبىق افضل وافضل
بالنسبة للمؤشرات كما قلت لك انا غير محبذ لها

----------


## المحامي

شكرا لك أخي الحبيب وآسفون على الازعاج
تحياتي

----------


## top1010

اخي سمير هل لازالت ناجحة هذة الاستراتيجية

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير هل لازالت ناجحة هذة الاستراتيجية

 ان شاء الله

----------


## المحامي

> اهلا بك اخى ابو ايمن   بالنسبة للصفقة المذكورة خرجنا بخسارة 48 لانه حصل تقاطع عكسى فليه انتظر خسارة اضافية واحرم نفسى من دخول صفقة تكون رابحة بالنسبة للاستوب فى الباوند فهو ما بين 50-60 واعتقد اغلب الازواج الاخرى ذات الاسبيرد 3-5 نقط هيكون مناسب 40 نقطة زى اليورو والفرنك والاسترالى والنيوزلندى والكندى واليورو فرنك واليورو باوند اما اليورو ين ممكن نخليه 50 والباوند ين نخليه 100 مش اقل من كده طبعا بالنسبة للاهداف هتكون ايضا بنفس النسب من 100-120 نقطة اما المجنون فلن تقل 250-300 وان شاء الله هعمله باك تست ايضا  بالنسبة للاكسبيرت فاكيد هيفيد لكن جميع الباك تست للميتا واخواتها بتكون غير دقيقة عشان كده عملته يدوى  ارجو اكون افدتك

 يعني أخي الحبيب بالنسبة لليورو والسويسري بينفع فيهم الموفنج 55؟ أم الموفنج 50؟ 
وهل فريم ال4 ساعات مثل الباوند؟
أرجو الافادة 
تحياتي

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعني أخي الحبيب بالنسبة لليورو والسويسري بينفع فيهم الموفنج 55؟ أم الموفنج 50؟ 
> وهل فريم ال4 ساعات مثل الباوند؟
> أرجو الافادة 
> تحياتي

 موفنج 50 وازاحة 25 فقط مع اليورو ين والباوند ين اما اليورو والفرنك يبقى موفنج 55

----------


## المحامي

> موفنج 50 وازاحة 25 فقط مع اليورو ين والباوند ين اما اليورو والفرنك يبقى موفنج 55

 هل تشتارت الأربع ساعات كالباوند؟ أم الساعة ؟
تحياتي

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل تشتارت الأربع ساعات كالباوند؟ أم الساعة ؟
> تحياتي

 الباوند 4 ساعات لو عايز تستخدم الساعة تنتظر كسر ترند او مستوى فايبوناشتى او دعم او مقاومة

----------


## المحامي

> الباوند 4 ساعات لو عايز تستخدم الساعة تنتظر كسر ترند او مستوى فايبوناشتى او دعم او مقاومة

 أخي الحبيب أنا أقصد أن التعامل مع العملات الأخرى كاليورو والفرنك هل يكون مثل التعامل مع الباوند؟ يعني تشارت أربع ساعات أم يمكن التعامل معهم على الساعة ؟
تحياتي

----------


## prince_sadam

السلام عليكم ان عضو جديد في المنتدى الرائع وارجو منكم الافادة  اريد منكم مؤشر الموفنح بيعطي اسهم شراء وبيع عند التقاطع مع افضل الاعدادات له  ارجو الرد  تقبلو تحياتي    :016:

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي الحبيب أنا أقصد أن التعامل مع العملات الأخرى كاليورو والفرنك هل يكون مثل التعامل مع الباوند؟ يعني تشارت أربع ساعات أم يمكن التعامل معهم على الساعة ؟
> تحياتي

 ان شاء الله كله 4 ساعات

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ان عضو جديد في المنتدى الرائع وارجو منكم الافادة  اريد منكم مؤشر الموفنح بيعطي اسهم شراء وبيع عند التقاطع مع افضل الاعدادات له  ارجو الرد  تقبلو تحياتي

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ستجد فى قسم الاكسبيرتات موفنج للتقاطعات حاول البحث عنه

----------


## prince_sadam

اخي انا اريد مؤشر مش اكسبرت  
اذا سمحت

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي انا اريد مؤشر مش اكسبرت  
> اذا سمحت

 يوجد ايضا مؤشر ساحاول البحث لك عنه

----------


## prince_sadam

شكرا لك اخي على الاهتمام

----------


## خلودي

هل يعتبر الباوند شراء بعد ان تم النزول اليه ثم معاودة الارتفاع من جديد   ارجو تصحيح نظرتي

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل يعتبر الباوند شراء بعد ان تم النزول اليه ثم معاودة الارتفاع من جديد   ارجو تصحيح نظرتي

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
نعم هو حتى الان شراء لانه لم يغلق تحت الدعم والموفنج 55

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

متألق دائما يا سمير يا صيام

----------


## سمير صيام

> متألق دائما يا سمير يا صيام

 تسلم ياغالى  :Eh S(7): 
ونورتنا فى المعرض

----------


## أبو رأفت

أستاذ سمير يا حبيبى 
ممكن ملخص للطريقه
على اى فريم
على اى عمله
الموفنج 55 ولا 50 ولا 40 و هل shift 25  مع كله  وهل كله اكسبوننشال ؟؟؟
هل الآر اس اى 50 بس 
عشان تعبت من قراءة ال 250 صفحه
وفقكم الله و سدد خطاكم لما فيه خير البلاد و العباد فى ظل القياده الحكيمه و دفع عجلة الأنتاج و التقدم و عيد العمال الأسبوع الجاى

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير يا حبيبى 
> ممكن ملخص للطريقه
> على اى فريم
> على اى عمله
> الموفنج 55 ولا 50 ولا 40 و هل shift 25  مع كله  وهل كله اكسبوننشال ؟؟؟
> هل الآر اس اى 50 بس 
> عشان تعبت من قراءة ال 250 صفحه
> وفقكم الله و سدد خطاكم لما فيه خير البلاد و العباد فى ظل القياده الحكيمه و دفع عجلة الأنتاج و التقدم و عيد العمال الأسبوع الجاى

 اهلا بيك ياغالى
بالنسبة للطريقة فهى كما الصفحة الاولى واى تغيير يتم تعديله فى الصفحة الاولى ومش محتاج تقرا كل الموضوع

----------


## prince_sadam

اخي وين المؤشر

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي وين المؤشر

 اتفضل

----------


## prince_sadam

شكرا لك اخي  وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## أبو رأفت

> اهلا بيك ياغالى  بالنسبة للطريقة فهى كما الصفحة الاولى واى تغيير يتم تعديله فى الصفحة الاولى ومش محتاج تقرا كل الموضوع

 مشكور لردك الكريم يا ابو سمره 
بالنسبه للموفنج 40 اللى حطه الأخ بوحه الصباح برضه شيفت 25 ولا ايه

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشكور لردك الكريم يا ابو سمره 
> بالنسبه للموفنج 40 اللى حطه الأخ بوحه الصباح برضه شيفت 25 ولا ايه

 مافيش موفنج 40 ده كان نقاش وقتها ولم يتم الاستقرار على اختياره وبعدها اخونا بوحة ضبط الموفنج وعمل طريقة صبح صبح

----------


## أبو رأفت

ممكن رابط المشاركه اللى فيها طريقة صبح صبح ؟
و هل انت متفق معه عليها على الايف ؟ 
معلشى من كتر الأسئله يا حبى

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن رابط المشاركه اللى فيها طريقة صبح صبح ؟
> و هل انت متفق معه عليها على الايف ؟ 
> معلشى من كتر الأسئله يا حبى

 اتفضل    https://forum.arabictrader.com/t33126.html

----------


## HAITH08

السلام عليكم اخى سمير سعدت جدا بلقائك فى المعرض انت و جميع الاعضاء  والمشرفين على هذا المنتدى العظيم وكان لى عظيم الشرف وانا اتحدث مع احد اعلام الفوركس فى منتدنا منتدى  كل العرب والمصريين  لى سؤال اخى العزيز هل يوجد اى مؤشر او اى عامل يساعد فى توقع عكس الفرصة  قبل اغلاق الشمعة التى اخترقت الموفينج فى عكس اتجاه الصفقة المفتوحة حتى نغلق  الصفقة باقل عدد من النقاط    :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخى سمير سعدت جدا بلقائك فى المعرض انت و جميع الاعضاء  والمشرفين على هذا المنتدى العظيم وكان لى عظيم الشرف وانا اتحدث مع احد اعلام الفوركس فى منتدنا منتدى  كل العرب والمصريين  لى سؤال اخى العزيز هل يوجد اى مؤشر او اى عامل يساعد فى توقع عكس الفرصة  قبل اغلاق الشمعة التى اخترقت الموفينج فى عكس اتجاه الصفقة المفتوحة حتى نغلق  الصفقة باقل عدد من النقاط

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الشرف لى ياغالى وتشرفنا بيك 
بالنسبة لتوقع عكس الصفقة مالهوش الا التحليل الكلاسيكى اللى ممكن تتوقع ان الصفقة دى ممكن تكمل اوترتد وكذلك لو فى دايفرجنس
لكن 
انا عايزك تتعامل مع الطريقة بعيد عن اى فنيات جربها لفترة ديمو وشوف النتائج واحكم عليها

----------


## Mo7trf

اين انتم يا اخوان ..  فرصة ضائعه تحققت منذ اكثر من اسبوعين على المجنون بحسب الطريقه

----------


## سمير صيام

> اين انتم يا اخوان ..  فرصة ضائعه تحققت منذ اكثر من اسبوعين على المجنون بحسب الطريقه

 بصراحة الموفنج ده مع المجنون واليورو ين اكتر من رائع
بس المهم اللى يهتم به

----------


## Mo7trf

السلام عليكم  كيف اخي سمير وكيف جميع الاخوه  هناك فرصه على المجنون بحسب الطريقه  لكني قمت بدخول صفقة بيع اعتقادا مني بأن السعر سيرتد من مو50 ازاحه 25 فكان الشراء من سعر 147.57 والسعر الان 147.90 ما رأيك استاذ سمير (او اي من الاخوان الخبراء) بالوضع من الناحيه الفنيه ؟ هل ابقى ام اخرج من الصفقه .. ام ادخل صفقة عكسيه ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  كيف اخي سمير وكيف جميع الاخوه  هناك فرصه على المجنون بحسب الطريقه  لكني قمت بدخول صفقة بيع اعتقادا مني بأن السعر سيرتد من مو50 ازاحه 25 فكان الشراء من سعر 147.57 والسعر الان 147.90 ما رأيك استاذ سمير (او اي من الاخوان الخبراء) بالوضع من الناحيه الفنيه ؟ هل ابقى ام اخرج من الصفقه .. ام ادخل صفقة عكسيه ؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
شخصيا فنيا بعد كسر الترند وقمة 146.20 ارى انه هناك مازال للصعود بقية وقد يرتد لاختبارها ومواصلة الصعود

----------


## al7otq8

صباح الخير ياأخوان ياوند ين لمحبينة تابعوة احتمال تكون علية فرصة حلوة اشالله فقط بعدانتظار افتتاح شمعة اخرى محتار  بموفنج افرج االلاخ المبدع استاذ سمير ونراقب وصورة لايف ممكن اقتناصة صعود اونزول وذلك يترتب بعد افتتاح شمعة 4ساعات اخري

----------


## al7otq8

اشالله للصعود بقية الله يبارك فيك استاذ سمير على هالمؤشر المجنون يحترم مؤشر الاساتذة  مثل مؤشر الاستاذ الفاضل سمير    موفنج افرج 50 شفت 25 والحمداللة والمنة خرجت ب100 نقطة حلوين

----------


## Mo7trf

الحمد لله انا خرجت ايضا ب 125  :AA:  لكن النقطه عندي كانت صغيره بعض الشئ لأن الطريقه  في طور التجربه بالنسبه لي  جزاك  الله كل خير استاذنا سمير على هذه الطريقة البسيطه

----------


## al7otq8

مبروك اخ محترف واشالله مزيد من الارباح خلك على نقاطك البسيطة نقطة على نقطة افضل من لاسمح الله من خسارة كبيرة انا اشتغل على حساب ميكرو اسال مجرب بالحسابات الكبيرة ماكو فايدة فيها تخليك تطمع قليل دائم ولاكثير منقطع  صح نسيت انسي عليك بمراقبة يوروين بدريك على نفس المؤشراذا كسرالموفنج اشالله صعود والله الموفق

----------


## سمير صيام

> الحمد لله انا خرجت ايضا ب 125  لكن النقطه عندي كانت صغيره بعض الشئ لأن الطريقه  في طور التجربه بالنسبه لي  جزاك  الله كل خير استاذنا سمير على هذه الطريقة البسيطه

   :Good:

----------


## سمير صيام

> اشالله للصعود بقية الله يبارك فيك استاذ سمير على هالمؤشر المجنون يحترم مؤشر الاساتذة  مثل مؤشر الاستاذ الفاضل سمير    موفنج افرج 50 شفت 25 والحمداللة والمنة خرجت ب100 نقطة حلوين

  

> مبروك اخ محترف واشالله مزيد من الارباح خلك على نقاطك البسيطة نقطة على نقطة افضل من لاسمح الله من خسارة كبيرة انا اشتغل على حساب ميكرو اسال مجرب بالحسابات الكبيرة ماكو فايدة فيها تخليك تطمع قليل دائم ولاكثير منقطع  صح نسيت انسي عليك بمراقبة يوروين بدريك على نفس المؤشراذا كسرالموفنج اشالله صعود والله الموفق

 بصراحة الطريقة بسيطة حتى لو حصل خسارة ببتعوض وتابعوه على عدة فريمات وكل واحد يشوف الفريم اللى يناسبه مع المجنون واليورو ين

----------


## amer-faisal

استاذ سمير بتنصح فيها على فريمات صغيره ولا لا !! ولا ممكن يكون اختراق كاذب ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير بتنصح فيها على فريمات صغيره ولا لا !! ولا ممكن يكون اختراق كاذب ؟؟

 بنصح فيه بس راقبه شوية يعنى اتعود عليه وبعد كده انت نفسك هتعرف تعمل ايه معاه

----------


## al7otq8

الاستاذ سمير بارك الله فيك  هل تعتقد انة موفنج 50 على 25 يصلح للعمل علية باقي  العملات حيث لحظة انة سيرها نفس سير الباوند ين واليورو ين وهي يورو سويسري باوند سويسري ودمت بخير

----------


## amer-faisal

اوكي ، لاني متاكد منو بالفريمات الكبيره ، بس عالاصغر بتلاقي ممكن يكسر ويرجع ينزل تحت او فوق الموفينج 
شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاستاذ سمير بارك الله فيك  هل تعتقد انة موفنج 50 على 25 يصلح للعمل علية باقي  العملات حيث لحظة انة سيرها نفس سير الباوند ين واليورو ين وهي يورو سويسري باوند سويسري ودمت بخير

 لو السعر اغلب الوقت بيحترمه تقدر تجربه ديمو قبل ما تعتمده ان شاء الله

----------


## رابعة

شكرا للمعلومت القيمة

----------


## hussain63

اينما تجد استاذنا وحبيبنا الاستاذ سمير تجد الفائدة   اللهم بحق جميع الانبياء والمرسلين   ان توفق اخونا واستاذنا الاستاذ سمير وترزقه وايانا الرزق الوفير  وان تبارك له في ماله وعياله انك على كل شيء قدير  تحية صادقة الى الاستاذ سمير

----------


## al7otq8

صباح الخير المجنون واحتمال الصعود في حال كسرفابيو ويكلي 38%

----------


## نـزار محمد

الاخ سمير
ماهي اعدادت المجنون واليورو ين على شارت fxsol؟

----------


## amer-faisal

بعد اذن الاستاذ سمير ، هذه هي الاعدادات والطريقه   *الباوند ين واليورو ين
الفريم الاربع ساعات وفريم الساعة وممكن باقى الفريمات
المؤشرات RSI 14 + موفنج EMA 50 + SHIFT 25  الدخول شراء
كسر موفنج 50 صعودا بموافقة RSI انه يكون فوق 50   الدخول بيع
كسر موفنج 50 هبوطا بموافقة RSI انه يكون تحت 50 
معدل الطريقة 1 للخسارة : 3 للربح
الهدف 300 نقطة والخسارة 100 نقطة*

----------


## al7otq8

يورو ين للمتابعة من اراد الدخول فية علية ان يجهز ادواتة الدفاعية والهجومية الله الموفق

----------


## سمير صيام

> يورو ين للمتابعة من اراد الدخول فية علية ان يجهز ادواتة الدفاعية والهجومية الله الموفق

  :Good:

----------


## al7otq8

كندي ين دخلنا علية والله والموفق لتجربتة على نفس مواصفات يورو ين وباوند ين حتي نرد ولو جزء بسيط من جمايل استاذنا العزيز سمير وراح اجربها على ازواج الين

----------


## سمير صيام

> كندي ين دخلنا علية والله والموفق لتجربتة على نفس مواصفات يورو ين وباوند ين حتي نرد ولو جزء بسيط من جمايل استاذنا العزيز سمير وراح اجربها على ازواج الين

 ومتابعين معاك ان شاء الله

----------


## al7otq8

قمة الجمال والروعة موشر جميل وبسيط فقط يحتاج لمتداول شرس بوقلب جامد مايهاب اعصارات الفوركس بحساب ميكرو حيث انة عند ضرب الستوب لوز وخسارة 100نقطة لاقدر الله تعكس الصفقة على طول وممكن تعوضها دبلها نعم للبساطة وعيني  على البساطة

----------


## loly

استاذ سمير
كيف يمكن تطبيق الطريقة على الأكواشارت حيث لا يوجد شفت 25 لل ema  في اليورو ين و الباوند ين

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير
> كيف يمكن تطبيق الطريقة على الأكواشارت حيث لا يوجد شفت 25 لل ema  في اليورو ين و الباوند ين

 مافيش غير ال تريد حاليا

----------


## loly

شكرا يا أستاذ سمير 
هل ممكن أن تخبرني كيف أستخدم التريلينج ستوب مع الكيبل و المجنون هل أضع الرقم مع الستوب و الهدف و كم أضعه 
وهل لازم الخروج من الصفقة عندما يعكس معي الRSI ؟

----------


## al7otq8

ومازلنا نتابع عن قرب مدي احترام السعر للموفنج نتابع ونشوف يرتد لتحت مخترق الدعم اويكمل  الصعود ولاننسي الارسي فوق الخمسين

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا يا أستاذ سمير 
> هل ممكن أن تخبرني كيف أستخدم التريلينج ستوب مع الكيبل و المجنون هل أضع الرقم مع الستوب و الهدف و كم أضعه 
> وهل لازم الخروج من الصفقة عندما يعكس معي الRSI ؟

 والله وقت نزول الطريقة كان الاستوب المتحرك كل 100 نقطة وبالنسبة للباوند نفس الحال حاليا وبالنسبة rsi انا لا اضعه عندى على المجنون او اليورو ين لكن مع الباوند ارجع اليه احيانا

----------


## سمير صيام

> ومازلنا نتابع عن قرب مدي احترام السعر للموفنج نتابع ونشوف يرتد لتحت مخترق الدعم اويكمل  الصعود ولاننسي الارسي فوق الخمسين

 ياريت ان تقولنا فى اخر الاسبوع النتائج للفرص التى دخلت بها

----------


## hussain63

الباوند ين فرصة قريبة ارجوا تصحيحي اذا امكن  متابعين تحية الى الجميع

----------


## al7otq8

اشاء الله استاذي العزيزي سمير احاول ان اضع الفرص على العملات والكورسات حتي نجمع الفرص قدر امكان وذلك لقلت  الفرص على الباوند واالمجنون واليوروين احول حاليا ان اقارن 50 على 25 على باقي الازواج لعل وعسي ان نطلع بنتيجة جيدة والله الموفق المجنون مازال محافظ فوق الموفنج ونتابع استرالي كندي هل ينزل وكسر الموفنج نتابع ونشوف

----------


## al7otq8

مؤشر 50 شفت25 يبي لة طولة بال للمتداول ممكن الواحد يضع استوب لوز من 100 الي 150 حسب رعبة وحسب الرصيد اللي يتحمل انا ليش اقول مايكروعشان مايأثر فى نفسية المتداول اشاءالله تحصدو منة الخير الكثير فقط يحتاح لوقت حتي نتدرب علية ونتمكن منة نيوزلندي ين ممكن ان نضع لة اوردر باي فوق الموفنج 100 نقطة وتحت الموفنج 100نقطة ديموشباب  وايد وحدة ماتصفق الموفنج سهل فقط يحتاج للمتابعةوالله الموفق

----------


## hussain63

متابعين وانشاء الله نشوف التقارير اللي تفضل وطلبها الاستاذ سمير

----------


## al7otq8

:016:  يورو ين محتار مع الموفنج وضعنا اوردر باي132 والله الموفق

----------


## نـزار محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
للاستفادة فقط
الاخوة الذين يستخدمون برنامج اكيوشارت :
اعدادت الموفينج 50 
والازاحة 0.25 .. لان max 5 ,min-5
ممكن نعمل باك تست على الديمو.. اعتقد انها مقبولة حسب الطريقة.. 
انتظر اقتراحاتكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> للاستفادة فقط
> الاخوة الذين يستخدمون برنامج اكيوشارت :
> اعدادت الموفينج 50 
> والازاحة 0.25 .. لان max 5 ,min-5
> ممكن نعمل باك تست على الديمو.. اعتقد انها مقبولة حسب الطريقة.. 
> انتظر اقتراحاتكم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
هراجعها على الشارت للتاكد منها  
بارك الله فيك

----------


## سمير صيام

> يورو ين محتار مع الموفنج وضعنا اوردر باي132 والله الموفق

 هو قفل فوق الموفنج الشمعة اللى فاتت لكن على نقاط بسيطة ممكن تنتظر الشمعة الحالية للتاكيد

----------


## al7otq8

يورو ين للمتابعة  حطيت استوب لوز 100نقطة وهدف 100نقطة قابل للزيادة

----------


## al7otq8

استاذ سمير الله يبارك فيك عندي سؤال بخصوص الكامريلا  L5  L6   H5  H6 مامدي قوتهم بصراحة ماني عارف ماذا يعنون ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير الله يبارك فيك عندي سؤال بخصوص الكامريلا  L5  L6   H5  H6 مامدي قوتهم بصراحة ماني عارف ماذا يعنون ولك جزيل الشكر

 الكامريلا هى دعم ومقاومة رقمية يومية وافضل احترام لها مع الباوند

----------


## kuwaityinbirth

أخيرا سمبل سمبل وي، طريقة بسيطة جدا وواضحة، بيطلع عيني من الشارتات اللي مليانة ألوان وخطوط وأسهم ونقط وغيره وغيره لدرجة إنها بتتحول لمهرجان الربيع من إنفجار الألوان وبفضل أدور على الشمعات الغلبانة وسط الكرنفال ده وبتوه ومبعرفش أساسا إيه اللي حطيته على الشارت وليه وعلشان إيه!
Keep On

----------


## al7otq8

> أخيرا سمبل سمبل وي، طريقة بسيطة جدا وواضحة، بيطلع عيني من الشارتات اللي مليانة ألوان وخطوط وأسهم ونقط وغيره وغيره لدرجة إنها بتتحول لمهرجان الربيع من إنفجار الألوان وبفضل أدور على الشمعات الغلبانة وسط الكرنفال ده وبتوه ومبعرفش أساسا إيه اللي حطيته على الشارت وليه وعلشان إيه!
> Keep On

  عفوا مافهمت كلامك

----------


## amer-faisal

بعد اذن الاخ كويتي ، هو يقصد ان هذه الاستراتيجيه بسيطه جدا وبقولكم استمروا 
لانو زهق من كتر المؤشرات الي قلبت الشارت الى الوان وصار يصب عليه ايجاد الشمعه 
وبالتالي هو فرحان لانو اخيرا وجد طريقه بسيطه يسيطه جدا واستمروا بها

----------


## al7otq8

نعم للبساطة ومازلنا مع يورو ين

----------


## amer-faisal

بما انك ذكرت اليورو ين ، انا بصراحه متحير منو 
بس اعتقد ان اغلاق فوق 131.42 سوف يؤيد الصعود بعدها لانها فايبو 23 عندي 
مع ان البعض له راي اخر ممكن يكون اقوى وهو اغلاق فوق الهاي المسجل 131.69 البي فوق الموفينج 
او حتى الهاي الاعلى وهو تحت الموفينج 131.81 
يبقى السوال هلى سيرتد ام يخترق

----------


## al7otq8

نحن معاة اخوي فى الاختراق اولارتداد يعني لاقدر الله وضرب الاستوب لوز بخسارة 100نقطة ندخل معاة على طول حيث اشاءالله تعوضها فى الارتداد وبهدف100 وقابل للزيادة الموشربسيط جدا يحتاج منا فقط التدريب والتعود علية ونعم للبساطة وشوف احسب النقاط والاهداف فى ااختراق السعر للموفنج سواء صعود او نزول موضح فى الشارت اسهم بيضاء ونعم للبساطة

----------


## al7otq8

استاذ سمير  مساء الورد ومساء المحبة من قلب الكويت الحبيبة ومازلنا متابعين يورو ين استاذي العزيز رسم الفبيوناشي رسمة صحييح ودمت بخير

----------


## al7otq8

فرص بالجملة من يومين على مؤشر50على 25 والايام السابقة واحترام السعر للموفنج

----------


## al7otq8

سويسري ين واحتمال فرصة باي

----------


## loly

أستاذ سمير
ما هي الأزواج المضمونة لهذه الإستراتيجية بعد المجنون و الكيبل و ما هو الهدف و الستوب و التريلينج ستوب لكل منها فأنا ألاحظ أن بعضها يضرب الستوب قبل تحقيق الهدف

----------


## al7otq8

شمعة الاربع ساعات مشكلة ممكن نرفع استوب لوز150 الى 200 نقطةفى حال تفعلت الصفقة ممكن مطاردة الربح حيث ممكن تمتد ليوم اويومين وبذلك ممكن تعويض الخسارة لقدر الله ونعم للبساطة

----------


## al7otq8

مبروك على من دخل على صفقة يورو ين  باي 90 نقطة حلوين القناعة كنز

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير
> ما هي الأزواج المضمونة لهذه الإستراتيجية بعد المجنون و الكيبل و ما هو الهدف و الستوب و التريلينج ستوب لكل منها فأنا ألاحظ أن بعضها يضرب الستوب قبل تحقيق الهدف

 اهلا بك اختى الكريمة
بالنسبة للازواج فهى المجنون واليورو ين واخونا الكريم al7otq8 بيتابع بعض ازواج الين لاحترامها للموفنج  
بالنسبة لضرب الاستوب فهو قد يحدث لكن مع التذبذب حول الموفنج وليس اى تذبذب

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير  مساء الورد ومساء المحبة من قلب الكويت الحبيبة ومازلنا متابعين يورو ين استاذي العزيز رسم الفبيوناشي رسمة صحييح ودمت بخير

  

> مبروك على من دخل على صفقة يورو ين  باي 90 نقطة حلوين القناعة كنز

 مبروك عليك الربح  :Good:

----------


## al7otq8

مشاءالله سويسري ين اعتقد انة يحترم الموفنج

----------


## loly

طيب يعني أدخل كل أزواج الين و هل الستوب 100 و الهدف 300 و التريلينج 100 على شارت 4 ساعات و لا نغيرهم
أنا مش عارفة الحركة اليومية للأزواج أد ايه و على اساسها بيتحدد الهدف و الستوب
و هل داخل في الموضوع الكندي و السويسري و اليورو و النيوزلاندي و كروساتهم

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب يعني أدخل كل أزواج الين و هل الستوب 100 و الهدف 300 و التريلينج 100 على شارت 4 ساعات و لا نغيرهم
> أنا مش عارفة الحركة اليومية للأزواج أد ايه و على اساسها بيتحدد الهدف و الستوب
> و هل داخل في الموضوع الكندي و السويسري و اليورو و النيوزلاندي و كروساتهم

 اهلا بك اختى الكريمة
وقت نزول الطريقة كان العملات حركتها عادية فكان مناسب جدا الاستوب 100 
الان مع الحركات القوية فيفضل ان يتم اغلاق عكسى مع الموفنج او نخليه 150 للاحتياط وبالتالى الاهداف ممكن تكون اكبر من 300 برضه  
لذلك انا بقول اى حد يشتغل على الطريقة يجرب فترة ديمو كويس لفهم الحركة مع الموفنج ووتها هو بنفسه هيعرف يدخل ويخرج امتى
والموفنج 50 - 25 افضل مع ازواج الين والازواج الاخرى لا تدخل معنا فى الطريقة

----------


## loly

طيب معلش هل هذه الأزواج تشمل الدولار ين و أيضا بستوب 150 و تريلينج ستوب 100 و هدف 300
هل كل أزواج الين سريعة كده 
أيضا عندي مشكلة مع وضع نقاط الستوب و الهدف كيف احسب السبريد في حالة البيع و الشراء هل اضيفه على الهدف أم الأستوب؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب معلش هل هذه الأزواج تشمل الدولار ين و أيضا بستوب 150 و تريلينج ستوب 100 و هدف 300
> هل كل أزواج الين سريعة كده 
> أيضا عندي مشكلة مع وضع نقاط الستوب و الهدف كيف احسب السبريد في حالة البيع و الشراء هل اضيفه على الهدف أم الأستوب؟

 نعم ازواج الين سريعة اعتقد ماعدا الدولار ين فهو بطئ 
الاسبيرد تضفيه على الاستوب او الهدف فى الييع وتضفيه على الدخول فى الشراء 
لان الشارت بيكون على سعر الييع وليس الشراء

----------


## al7otq8

استاذي العزيز سمير شوف اليورو ين وسويسري ين  يانة يوجد تشابة بينهما لحد كبير وهذا اللي بينة مؤشرك بارك الله فيك نعم للبساطة ان شاءالله راح افتح لها ورشة ازواج الين واضع الفرص لفترة بحساب تجريبي مع انا احب حسابي العزيز المايكرو والله الموفق

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذي العزيز سمير شوف اليورو ين وسويسري ين  يانة يوجد تشابة بينهما لحد كبير وهذا اللي بينة مؤشرك بارك الله فيك نعم للبساطة ان شاءالله راح افتح لها ورشة ازواج الين واضع الفرص لفترة بحساب تجريبي مع انا احب حسابي العزيز المايكرو والله الموفق

 اغلب ازواج الين فيها تشابه لذلك الموفنج معاه كويس
بالنسبة للورشة امال الموضوع ده ايه  :EEK!: 
فلا ارى داعى لموضوع جديد

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم سمير صيام 
ولكن اريد ان اعلم الزبدة بشأن المتغيرات 
ام ان الاستراتيجية ثابتة على طريقة العمل في الصفحة الاولى  الامر الاخر .. هل الاكسبرت الموجود في الصفحة الاولى 
هو ايضا مايطبق الان .. ام ان هناك جديد 
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## سمير صيام

> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم سمير صيام 
> ولكن اريد ان اعلم الزبدة بشأن المتغيرات 
> ام ان الاستراتيجية ثابتة على طريقة العمل في الصفحة الاولى  الامر الاخر .. هل الاكسبرت الموجود في الصفحة الاولى 
> هو ايضا مايطبق الان .. ام ان هناك جديد 
> بالتوفيق للجميع

 هلا ياغالى والبقاء لله
بالنسبة للطريقة فهى كماهى فى الصفحة الاولى ولابوجد متغيرات الا الاستوب يفضل ان يكون بالصفقة المعاكسة عشان الحركة الان اكبر
بالنسبة للكسبيرت فهو كان مصمم للباوند فقط على اساس موفنج 55 وليس موفنج 50 -25 
يعنى تستطيع استخدامه للباوند واحنا اغلب الصفقات نركز على الموفنج 50 -25 لليورو ين والباوند ين

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

> هلا ياغالى والبقاء لله
> بالنسبة للطريقة فهى كماهى فى الصفحة الاولى ولابوجد متغيرات الا الاستوب يفضل ان يكون بالصفقة المعاكسة عشان الحركة الان اكبر
> بالنسبة للكسبيرت فهو كان مصمم للباوند فقط على اساس موفنج 55 وليس موفنج 50 -25 
> يعنى تستطيع استخدامه للباوند واحنا اغلب الصفقات نركز على الموفنج 50 -25 لليورو ين والباوند ين

 جزاك الله خير  وجاري تجربة الاكسبرت

----------


## al7otq8

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة   على بركةالله بعد متابعة ازواج كروس الين الموفنج 50 على 25 كانت نتائجها جيدة ومتشابهه مع بعضيها حيث سوف اقوم بمتابعتها اكثر واكثر حتي نقول عنها ممتازة ونبدأ بالاقتناص بقدر الامكان وانا عن نفسي واثق من المؤشر بدليل قمت بمتابعتة على الكروسات الاخري حيث عندي عقد سل على الاسترالي كندي تاريخ 22/5 وان شاء الله تعم الفائدة على الجميع مجرد وقت ودراسة جيدة للمؤشر مع ستوب لوز 150 ل200 بهدف  مفتوح كل واحد حسب رغبتة ومطاردتة الربح ونكرر ونعيد ونقوول بارك الله فيك استاذ سمير على هالمؤشر ونعم للبساطة

----------


## loly

انا هدخل معاك بس مش شايف أن الستوب 150 إلى 200 دي كتيره شوية خصوصا أن مشكل أزواج الين بتعمل حركة كبيرة في اليوم

----------


## al7otq8

والله يا اختي الخوف كلة من التذبذب وانا عن نفسي بعد الانتكاسة لللاسواق العالمية الصعود والنزول صار جنوني وعن نفسي للأمان حطيت 150 و200 تكون  غالبا بعيدة عن التذبذب وفي حال ضرب الستوب لوز نعكس الصفقة على طول وممكن ان تعوض الخسارة وتدبلها بأذن الكريم افتحي الشارت وارجعي باك تست يدوي على  اي   زوج من ازواج الين وشوفي الاختراقات كم من النقاط عمل من يومين وصاعد

----------


## al7otq8

يورو استرالي نراقب ونشوف يخترق الموفنج او يرتد الي اعلي نتابع ديمو بارك الله فيكم من ارد الدخول

----------


## al7otq8

ممكن ان شاء الله فرص وبالجملة جربو ديمو حتي تتمكنو من المؤشر وعن نفسي اجرب على باقي الكوروسات وعندي عقد ديمو طبعا محتفظ فية من تاريخ 22/5 وعامل حتي هذة الساعة تقريبا 30 نقطة ووصل الي 100نقطة لكن محتفظ فية حتي اشوف المؤشر كم من النقاط يجني والي اين والله الموفق

----------


## loly

> اهلا يك اخى الشوربجى  الحمد الله ان الطريقة سهلة وبسيطة للجميع بالنسبة للمجنون لا داعى للعمل عليه مادام الحساب صغير ويكفى الباوند دولار مع الادارة المالية المتبعة  بالنسبة للموفنج 55 فهو كما قلنا دعم ا ومقاومة جيدة وممكن جدا فى حالات الترند مع اى عملة تجده يحقق ارباح مثل النيوزلندى لكن هذا لا يشترط حصوله دايما ولانه يحترم الباوند اكثر من اى عملة اخرى حتى لو اعتمدت الموفنج 55 مع اى عملة اخرى ستجده ناجح اجمالا لكن مع الباوند افضل وانجح  بالنسبة للنيوزلندى فى حالة الهبوط جرب ema 23 high وفى حالة الصعود جرب ema 23 low وادعيلى  الاسترالى جرب ايضا فى حالة الهبوط ema 21 high وفى حالة الصعود جرب ema 21 low   ارجو ان تكون وجهة نظرى وصلت ومستنى طبق المكرونة منك

   أستاذ سمير قرأت لك هذ التعليق من زمان فهل نفس الإعدادات تصلح للنيوزلندي و الأسترالي
و ماهو الهدف و الستوب 
و هل ممكن شرح أكثر لمعنى الصعود و الهبوط
و أيضا ماهي الأزواج بالضبط للنيوزيلاندي و الأسترالي
و شكرا على هذه الطريقة الممتعة

----------


## al7otq8

يورو استرالي 30 نقطق ان شاء الله قابل للزيادة

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير قرأت لك هذ التعليق من زمان فهل نفس الإعدادات تصلح للنيوزلندي و الأسترالي
> و ماهو الهدف و الستوب 
> و هل ممكن شرح أكثر لمعنى الصعود و الهبوط
> و أيضا ماهي الأزواج بالضبط للنيوزيلاندي و الأسترالي
> و شكرا على هذه الطريقة الممتعة

 اهلا بك اختى الكريمة
بالنسبة للاسترالى والنيوزلندى انا لم اتابعهم بصراحة وان شاءا لله الاعدادات تمشى كويس معاهم
والازواج هى النيوزلندى دولار والاسترالى دولار وبالنسبة للهدف والاستوب فلم اتابعهم جيدا حتى احدد ذلك
الصعود معناه اختراق السعر لاعلى الموفنج والهبوط معناه كسر السعر للموفنج لاسفل

----------


## سمير صيام

> يورو استرالي 30 نقطق ان شاء الله قابل للزيادة

 بارك الله فيك لكن اسمع كلامى وركز مع ازواج الين

----------


## al7otq8

بارك الله فيك استاذ سمير والله اختراقاتة فوق االممتاز يعني اذا لقدر الله كم خسارة يعني نقول 3 عمليات كل عملية 200 دوالار خسارة 600 دولار   ممكن تعوضها يعملية وحدة تسحب معاك اسبوع اوشهر

----------


## al7otq8

من دخل على اليورو استرالي 50 نقطة

----------


## al7otq8

يورو استرالي محقق 90 نقطة

----------


## loly

الدخول شراء على EUR/JPY فريم 1 ساعة 
إذا أغلق ال RSI  فوق 50  الشمعة القادمة أو اللتي تليها  
و ذلك بهدف 100 و ستوب 100

----------


## Dr_Ayman_2

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيكم اخوانى الاكارم ماشاء الله صفحات الموضوع كثيرة جدا ممكن رقم المشاركة التى فيها شرح الاستراتيجية و الطريقة 
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## loly

الصفحة الأولي في المشاركة الأولى و الثانية

----------


## Dr_Ayman_2

جزاكم الله خيرا اخى الفاضل على سرعة الرد

----------


## al7otq8

فرصة كانت حلوة على الين للاسف ماكنت قريب من الجهاز كان نوهنا عنها ماكونصيب انشاالله احد دخل عليها ويفرحنا

----------


## vita128

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله مشكور الاخ سمير وكل الاساتذة الذين ادلو بدلوهم علي هذه الورشة الاكثر من رائعة وقد بدات الموضوع من اوله ومن فرط المتعة اندمجت في قراته فمواضيع الاخ سمير من امتع المواضيع وافيدها ربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناته بس حبيت اخذ رائكم اساتذتي اذ يخيل الي ان هنالك فرصة علي ال usd/jpy انطبقت عليها الشروط فما رائكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله مشكور الاخ سمير وكل الاساتذة الذين ادلو بدلوهم علي هذه الورشة الاكثر من رائعة وقد بدات الموضوع من اوله ومن فرط المتعة اندمجت في قراته فمواضيع الاخ سمير من امتع المواضيع وافيدها ربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناته بس حبيت اخذ رائكم اساتذتي اذ يخيل الي ان هنالك فرصة علي ال usd/jpy انطبقت عليها الشروط فما رائكم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
يا هلا بيك ونتشرف بيك معانا 
بالنسبة للدولار ين لم يغلق اسفل الموفنج وبالتالى ممكن يعتبر ارتداد خصوصا بوجود ترند + 61 فايبو للصعود الاخير

----------


## al7otq8

الين وازواجة يحترم الموفنج ويضربلة تعضيم سلام

----------


## al7otq8

كندي ين   400 نقطة                                  نيوزلندي بن 400نقطة يعني اذ تم ضرب الاستوب لوز لقدرالله نقول خسارة 100 نقطة او 150 نقطة تعوضهم بعد ماتعكس معاك الصفقة بتعادل او اكثر قابلة للزيادة

----------


## vita128

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> يا هلا بيك ونتشرف بيك معانا 
> بالنسبة للدولار ين لم يغلق اسفل الموفنج وبالتالى ممكن يعتبر ارتداد خصوصا بوجود ترند + 61 فايبو للصعود الاخير

 مشكور استاذ سمير علي الرد كان عندي مشكلة في الاعدادات الخاصة بالموفينج 55 و 40 لما عملت shift 25 تغير الشكل تمام لكن سبحان الله هذا الغلط اكسبني 37 نقطه سبحان من يرزق من يشاء

----------


## loly

> كندي ين 400 نقطة نيوزلندي بن 400نقطة يعني اذ تم ضرب الاستوب لوز لقدرالله نقول خسارة 100 نقطة او 150 نقطة تعوضهم بعد ماتعكس معاك الصفقة بتعادل او اكثر قابلة للزيادة

  أخي الحوتك يا ريت تشرحلي كيف دخلت على هذه الأزواج لأني أرى تذبذب كبير عند الموفينج 50 شفت 25  يفعل الوقف قبل الوصول للهدف و هناك أيضا انعكاس في ال RSI  يستحسن الخروج عنده قبل تفعل الستوب كما ذكر الأستاذ سمير
فأرجو اخباري من أين تدخل و تخرج و ما هو الستوب و الهدف و التريلينج خصوصا أنه يوجد أزواج سريعة و بطيئة في الين

----------


## al7otq8

ان شاالله اختنا العزيزة انا اقول شمعة الافتتاح الثانية بعد اختراق الموفنج يوخذ العقد وستوب لوز بحدود150 الي 200 نقطة ان شاالله تكون بعيدة عن اتذبذب   انابصراحة لا  اعتمد على الاراسي فقط على الاختراق ارحعي الي باقى الشارتات وشوفي يورو ين  بعد اختراقة للموفنج     كمل عمل من النقاط وكان تذبذبة بحدود 100 نقطة تقريبا  قد نوهنا عنة اسبوع اللي فات عامل تقريبا 400 نقطة

----------


## al7otq8

اخت لولي يورو ين كان الدخول 131.15 استوب لوز 129.15  واعكس الصفقة 129.00  وبهدف مفتوح وكل واحد حسب رغبتة وانا اقفلت الصفقة على ربح 90 نقطة طبعا ديمو

----------


## loly

> ان شاالله اختنا العزيزة انا اقول شمعة الافتتاح الثانية بعد اختراق الموفنج يوخذ العقد وستوب لوز بحدود150 الي 200 نقطة ان شاالله تكون بعيدة عن اتذبذب انابصراحة لا اعتمد على الاراسي فقط على الاختراق ارحعي الي باقى الشارتات وشوفي يورو ين بعد اختراقة للموفنج كمل عمل من النقاط وكان تذبذبة بحدود 100 نقطة تقريبا قد نوهنا عنة اسبوع اللي فات عامل تقريبا 400 نقطة

  شكرا أخي الحوتك على الرد 
أنا كنت أضع 100 ستوب و كان بيتفعل هزودهم ل 150 و سعات بعمل على شارت الساعة مش 4 
و لكن ما معنى أنك لا تعتمد على الأرسي فقط عند الإختراق 
و هناك أزواج ليست سريعة للين حسب اعتقادي مثل النيوزلندي و الأسترالي و الدولار ين فهل أيضا تضع ستوب كبير مثل ال 150 و ال 200 
و أنا متابعة معاك أن شاء الله و سأحاول انزال الفرص للساعة

----------


## golden2000

> اهلا بك اخى ابو ايمن   بالنسبة للصفقة المذكورة خرجنا بخسارة 48 لانه حصل تقاطع عكسى فليه انتظر خسارة اضافية واحرم نفسى من دخول صفقة تكون رابحة بالنسبة للاستوب فى الباوند فهو ما بين 50-60 واعتقد اغلب الازواج الاخرى ذات الاسبيرد 3-5 نقط هيكون مناسب 40 نقطة زى اليورو والفرنك والاسترالى والنيوزلندى والكندى واليورو فرنك واليورو باوند اما اليورو ين ممكن نخليه 50 والباوند ين نخليه 100 مش اقل من كده طبعا بالنسبة للاهداف هتكون ايضا بنفس النسب من 100-120 نقطة اما المجنون فلن تقل 250-300 وان شاء الله هعمله باك تست ايضا  بالنسبة للاكسبيرت فاكيد هيفيد لكن جميع الباك تست للميتا واخواتها بتكون غير دقيقة عشان كده عملته يدوى  ارجو اكون افدتك

 يعني ايه تقاطع عكسي
المشاركة قديمة اوي اوي اوي

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا أخي الحوتك على الرد 
> أنا كنت أضع 100 ستوب و كان بيتفعل هزودهم ل 150 و سعات بعمل على شارت الساعة مش 4 
> و لكن ما معنى أنك لا تعتمد على الأرسي فقط عند الإختراق 
> و هناك أزواج ليست سريعة للين حسب اعتقادي مثل النيوزلندي و الأسترالي و الدولار ين فهل أيضا تضع ستوب كبير مثل ال 150 و ال 200 
> و أنا متابعة معاك أن شاء الله و سأحاول انزال الفرص للساعة

 الاستوب الان خليه لما يحصل اختراق للموفنج عكس الصفقة الحالية يواء كان 100 او اقل او اكتر حسب العملة
بالنسبة لمؤشر rsi  انا حطيته كفلتر لكنى فعلا لا استخدمه لانى بستخدم الموفنج مع المجنون واليورو ين فى تحليلى الفنى العادى
وزى ماهو يمنع عنك احيانا الدخول فاحيانا يضيع فرص

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعني ايه تقاطع عكسي
> المشاركة قديمة اوي اوي اوي

 هلا ياباشا
يعنى لو دخلنا شراء لان السعر طلع فوق الموفنج هننتظر السعر يكسر تحت الموفنج لندخل بيع

----------


## al7otq8

كلامك درر استاذ سمير الاراسي قمت بالابتعاد عنة بسبب ضياع فرص كثيرة اعتمد على الله واختراق السعر للموفنج وافتتاح شمعة ثانية بعد اللاختراق والدخول فورا والله الموفق

----------


## Tato4all

طب ما تاخد المؤشرين دول جربهم وقولى رأيك ينفعوا فى تأكيد الأختراق والأرتداد كمان على اليورو ين زى العسل وحط معاهم الماكد زيادة تأكيد

----------


## golden2000

ما رايك يا استا> سمير باضافة موشر الباربونك سار للاستارتيجية
بنسبه للبوند دولار هتلقاه بعيد عن الموفيج حاليا  مش شايف اننا ممكن نضيع الكتير من النقط حتي ننتظر الاختراق لاسفل

----------


## al7otq8

نصيحة يا اخواني مؤشر واحد فقط لعدم التشتيت والموفنج سلس وحبوب على الاربع ساعات اخترق الشمعة الاولي للموفنج روح تقضي للك مصلحة وترد بعد اربع ساعات تشوف افتحت شمعة اخري بعد الاختراق تسمي وتدخل على طول وتضع الاوردرات واللتي ذكرت من قبل تضع مؤشرات اخري تدوخ هذا اخترق وهذا بعد مااخترق تضيع فى اتخاذ القرار وكل واحد ولة طريقتة وانا والله منصح والله يرزقكم

----------


## Tato4all

طب استاذ سمير عندى سؤال الأعدادات دى تنفع على فريم 15 دقيقة ؟ ولو ما تنفعش يا ترى ايه احسن اعدادات للفريم ده؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> طب ما تاخد المؤشرين دول جربهم وقولى رأيك ينفعوا فى تأكيد الأختراق والأرتداد كمان على اليورو ين زى العسل وحط معاهم الماكد زيادة تأكيد

 تسلم ايديك نجربهم مع السوق ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما رايك يا استا> سمير باضافة موشر الباربونك سار للاستارتيجية
> بنسبه للبوند دولار هتلقاه بعيد عن الموفيج حاليا  مش شايف اننا ممكن نضيع الكتير من النقط حتي ننتظر الاختراق لاسفل

 مش هيفيد كتير لان اصلا انت بتدخل يعتبر متاخر وكده كده هيكون موجود الباربوليك

----------


## سمير صيام

> نصيحة يا اخواني مؤشر واحد فقط لعدم التشتيت والموفنج سلس وحبوب على الاربع ساعات اخترق الشمعة الاولي للموفنج روح تقضي للك مصلحة وترد بعد اربع ساعات تشوف افتحت شمعة اخري بعد الاختراق تسمي وتدخل على طول وتضع الاوردرات واللتي ذكرت من قبل تضع مؤشرات اخري تدوخ هذا اخترق وهذا بعد مااخترق تضيع فى اتخاذ القرار وكل واحد ولة طريقتة وانا والله منصح والله يرزقكم

  :015:

----------


## سمير صيام

> طب استاذ سمير عندى سؤال الأعدادات دى تنفع على فريم 15 دقيقة ؟ ولو ما تنفعش يا ترى ايه احسن اعدادات للفريم ده؟

 يمشى مع الربع والنص كمان

----------


## golden2000

في بعض المحللين بيعتبروا الموفنج باختلاف انواعه خط دعم ومقاومة
مارايك باستخدامه في المتاجره عن طريق اعتبارة دعم عند اعادة الاختبار لو كان السعر اعلي من الموفنج

----------


## سمير صيام

> في بعض المحللين بيعتبروا الموفنج باختلاف انواعه خط دعم ومقاومة
> مارايك باستخدامه في المتاجره عن طريق اعتبارة دعم عند اعادة الاختبار لو كان السعر اعلي من الموفنج

 اكيد ياباشا واحنا برضه بنستخدمه كده لكن بشمعة انعكاسية

----------


## al7otq8

مساء الورد والياسمين على الطيبين دولار ين  افتتاح  تحت الموفنج ويوضع تحت المراقبة لعل وعسي نقتنص منة بعض النقاط لكن بشرط انتظار افتتاح شمعه الساعة 4 ص يعني ان شاالله بعد مانصلي الصبح  نتابع الشمعة الثانية والله يرزقكم

----------


## al7otq8

دولارين ومتابعة بعد افتتاح شمعة اخري

----------


## al7otq8

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله من منكم  دخل على الين

----------


## حسين الصائغ

> السلام عليكم ورحمةالله من منكم دخل على الين

 وعليكم السلام فكرت في الدخول لكنني رسمت على فريم النصف ساعة ترندهابط وترند صاعد من آخر قمتين وقعرين ورأيت السعر يصعد نحو اختراق الترند الصاعد ففكرت ان اتريث 
اعتقد والعلم عند الله انه ممكن وضع اورد بيع اسفل اللو اللي حققه لغاية الان .. اعتقد ان هذا الأمر اسلم خاصة لي مع حسابي البسيط  
شكرنا على مشاركنك

----------


## golden2000

> دولارين ومتابعة بعد افتتاح شمعة اخري

 انت نسيت RSI

----------


## golden2000

ما رايك يا استا> سمير في استخدام الاستراتيجية علي باقي الازواج
وما هي الازواج التي تكون النتائج عليها ايجابيه غير البوند

----------


## سمير صيام

> وعليكم السلام فكرت في الدخول لكنني رسمت على فريم النصف ساعة ترندهابط وترند صاعد من آخر قمتين وقعرين ورأيت السعر يصعد نحو اختراق الترند الصاعد ففكرت ان اتريث 
> اعتقد والعلم عند الله انه ممكن وضع اورد بيع اسفل اللو اللي حققه لغاية الان .. اعتقد ان هذا الأمر اسلم خاصة لي مع حسابي البسيط  
> شكرنا على مشاركنك

 ممتاز ان يكون لك رؤية فنية بجانب الدخول على الطريقة

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما رايك يا استا> سمير في استخدام الاستراتيجية علي باقي الازواج
> وما هي الازواج التي تكون النتائج عليها ايجابيه غير البوند

 ممكن التجربة لكن هو بيحترم ازواج الين لكن لو ثبت بالتجربة انه ممتاز مع اى عملة فاهلا بها

----------


## golden2000

> ممكن التجربة لكن هو بيحترم ازواج الين لكن لو ثبت بالتجربة انه ممتاز مع اى عملة فاهلا بها

 الكلمة دي مش واضحة
بنسبة للدخول
مع الاختراق لخط  المو فنج
الانتظار لاغلاق الشمعة فوق خط الموفج
ولا مع افتتاح الشمعة الالجديدة

----------


## سمير صيام

> الكلمة دي مش واضحة
> بنسبة للدخول
> مع الاختراق لخط  المو فنج
> الانتظار لاغلاق الشمعة فوق خط الموفج
> ولا مع افتتاح الشمعة الالجديدة

 هننتظر اغلاق الشمعة والدخول مع افتتاح الجديدة

----------


## loly

> الكلمة دي مش واضحة
> بنسبة للدخول
> مع الاختراق لخط المو فنج
> الانتظار لاغلاق الشمعة فوق خط الموفج
> ولا مع افتتاح الشمعة الالجديدة

 أخي الكريم نحن نستخدم EMA 50 shift 25

----------


## golden2000

> أخي الكريم نحن نستخدم EMA 50 shift 25

 الاستراتجية في الصفحة الاولي بتقول 55 سمبل وRSI 14
ايه اخر تحديت?????????????????????

----------


## loly

> الاستراتجية في الصفحة الاولي بتقول 55 سمبل وRSI 14
> ايه اخر تحديت?????????????????????

 البوند دولار فقط هو 55 Exponential moveing average 
باقي عملات الين 50 Exponential moving average  + 
Shift 25  العملة الباوند دولار الفريم الاربع ساعات
المؤشرات RSI 14 + موفنج EMA 55   الدخول شراء كسر موفنج 55 صعودا بموافقة RSI انه يكون فوق 50   الدخول بيع  كسر موفنج 55 هبوطا بموافقة RSI انه يكون تحت 50 
معدل الطريقة 1 للخسارة : 3 للربح
الهدف 180 نقطة والخسارة 50-60 نقطة 
النتيجة المحققة من اول يناير الى اليوم 1475 نقطة بمعدل 250 نقطة شهرى كعقد واحد طبعا 
الصور فى المرفقات 
واى استفسارات انا جاهز للرد عليها غدا ان شاء الله وان كان الموضوع سهل لا يحتاج شئ   الباوند ين واليورو ين  الفريم الاربع ساعات وفريم الساعة وممكن باقى الفريمات
المؤشرات RSI 14 + موفنج EMA 50 + SHIFT 25  الدخول شراء
كسر موفنج 50 صعودا بموافقة RSI انه يكون فوق 50   الدخول بيع 
كسر موفنج 50 هبوطا بموافقة RSI انه يكون تحت 50 
معدل الطريقة 1 للخسارة : 3 للربح
الهدف 300 نقطة والخسارة 100 نقطة

----------


## golden2000

> البوند دولار فقط هو 55 Exponential moveing average 
> باقي عملات الين 50 Exponential moving average + 
> Shift 25  العملة الباوند دولار الفريم الاربع ساعات المؤشرات RSI 14 + موفنج EMA 55   الدخول شراء كسر موفنج 55 صعودا بموافقة RSI انه يكون فوق 50   الدخول بيع  كسر موفنج 55 هبوطا بموافقة RSI انه يكون تحت 50  معدل الطريقة 1 للخسارة : 3 للربح الهدف 180 نقطة والخسارة 50-60 نقطة  النتيجة المحققة من اول يناير الى اليوم 1475 نقطة بمعدل 250 نقطة شهرى كعقد واحد طبعا  الصور فى المرفقات  واى استفسارات انا جاهز للرد عليها غدا ان شاء الله وان كان الموضوع سهل لا يحتاج شئ   الباوند ين واليورو ين  الفريم الاربع ساعات وفريم الساعة وممكن باقى الفريمات المؤشرات RSI 14 + موفنج EMA 50 + SHIFT 25  الدخول شراء كسر موفنج 50 صعودا بموافقة RSI انه يكون فوق 50   الدخول بيع  كسر موفنج 50 هبوطا بموافقة RSI انه يكون تحت 50  معدل الطريقة 1 للخسارة : 3 للربح الهدف 300 نقطة والخسارة 100 نقطة

 الف الف الف شكر 
الدولار ين  50 ولا 55؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> الف الف الف شكر 
> الدولار ين  50 ولا 55؟؟؟؟؟

 ازواج الين كلها 50

----------


## al7otq8

ازواج الين تحترم الموفنج

----------


## golden2000

ننتظر الكسر

----------


## amer-faisal

وليه ما ندخل مع الارتداد

----------


## golden2000

> وليه ما ندخل مع الارتداد

  ممكن توضح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## amer-faisal

يعني ما دام احترم الموفينج وما اخترقو 
معناتو ادخل شراء !! لانه ارتد منو

----------


## golden2000

> يعني ما دام احترم الموفينج وما اخترقو 
> معناتو ادخل شراء !! لانه ارتد منو

 كلامك مزبوط بس حال الدولار لا يسر عدو ولا حبيب

----------


## amer-faisal

انتظر خبر الساعه الخامسه ، سوف يقلب السوق تقريبا الدولار استيقظ وهيقلب الطاوله عالجميع والله اعلى واعلم

----------


## golden2000

> انتظر خبر الساعه الخامسه ، سوف يقلب السوق تقريبا الدولار استيقظ وهيقلب الطاوله عالجميع والله اعلى واعلم

  الارتداد كان من 61 في الميه تقريبااااااااااااااااا

----------


## al7otq8

السعر يحترم الموفنج على الاربع ساعات لحظ الفرق بين الساعة والاربع ساعات  للدولار ين وللافضل العمل على الاختراقات فريم الاربع ساعات بعد افتتاح شمعة اخري بعد الاختراق ودمتم بخير

----------


## golden2000

> السعر يحترم الموفنج على الاربع ساعات لحظ الفرق بين الساعة والاربع ساعات للدولار ين وللافضل العمل على الاختراقات فريم الاربع ساعات بعد افتتاح شمعة اخري بعد الاختراق ودمتم بخير

 ياريت تغير الميتا تريدر عندك للاتريدر يكون احسن

----------


## al7otq8

عفوا ما الفرق بينهم

----------


## golden2000

> عفوا ما الفرق بينهم

 الاستا> سمير يفيدك في ه>ا الموضوع احسن مني

----------


## سمير صيام

> عفوا ما الفرق بينهم

  

> الاستا> سمير يفيدك في ه>ا الموضوع احسن مني

 ال تريد هو الافضل فى اغلاقات الشموع واعتقد fxdd زيه
فلو برنامجك احدهم مافيش مشاكل

----------


## al7otq8

الله يبارك فيك استاذ سمير بما انني فتحت حساب حقيقي  مايكرو في شركة عندي بالكويت وبعد اتقان المؤشر على ازواج الين وضواحيها شوفلي الشارت نفس اللي عندك ودمت بخير ان شالله

----------


## سمير صيام

> الله يبارك فيك استاذ سمير بما انني فتحت حساب حقيقي  مايكرو في شركة عندي بالكويت وبعد اتقان المؤشر على ازواج الين وضواحيها شوفلي الشارت نفس اللي عندك ودمت بخير ان شالله

 تمام الصورة متطابق مع ال تريد

----------


## al7otq8

> تمام الصورة متطابق مع ال تريد

  مشكور استاذ سمير الله يبارك فيك ويرزقك

----------


## al7otq8

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  باوند دولار تحت المراقبة وننتظر افتتاح شمعة اخري والله الموفق

----------


## loly

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة باوند دولار تحت المراقبة وننتظر افتتاح شمعة اخري والله الموفق

  هل ما زال الهدف و الستوب 60

----------


## golden2000

في شمعة انعكاس علي الاربع ساعات
الوضع ملخبط
اعتقد الشراء  اقرب  نراقب

----------


## golden2000

> في بعض المحللين بيعتبروا الموفنج باختلاف انواعه خط دعم ومقاومة
> مارايك باستخدامه في المتاجره عن طريق اعتبارة دعم عند اعادة الاختبار لو كان السعر اعلي من الموفنج

     

> اكيد ياباشا واحنا برضه بنستخدمه كده لكن بشمعة انعكاسية

 ممكن.  :016:

----------


## al7otq8

باوند دولار وصراع مع موفنج 55

----------


## golden2000

ننتظر الاغلاق

----------


## سمير صيام

> ننتظر الاغلاق

 الدخول كان من 1.6111 يعنى مع شمعة اغلاق اليوم وحقق حوالى 90 نقطة

----------


## الجود

اولا مساكم ورد وعنبر ثانيا الشهر الي راح اكثر من 500 نقطه صافي الربح مع ضرب الوقف ولله الحمد 
ومتابع هالطريقه منذ زمن معك استاذي نسبتة نجاحها اكثر من 70% بارك الله فيك  
دمت بود

----------


## سمير صيام

> اولا مساكم ورد وعنبر ثانيا الشهر الي راح اكثر من 500 نقطه صافي الربح مع ضرب الوقف ولله الحمد 
> ومتابع هالطريقه منذ زمن معك استاذي نسبتة نجاحها اكثر من 70% بارك الله فيك  
> دمت بود

 ربنا يبارك لك فى الربح دائما يارب 
على الاقل احس انى عملت حاجة واحدة كويسة كانت سبب ربح لاى شخص

----------


## محمد معمو

> ربنا يبارك لك فى الربح دائما يارب   على الاقل احس انى عملت حاجة واحدة كويسة كانت سبب ربح لاى شخص

  :Good:  جزيت خيرا أخ سمير  :Good:

----------


## Mo7trf

هل يشكل باوند دولار الاربع ساعات .. نموذج الرأس والكتفين  :016:  ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل يشكل باوند دولار الاربع ساعات .. نموذج الرأس والكتفين  ؟؟

 هو دبل توب حتى الان وفى حالة كسر اخر قاع سيكون الهدف حوالى 800 نقطة ان شاء الله

----------


## golden2000

> هو دبل توب حتى الان وفى حالة كسر اخر قاع سيكون الهدف حوالى 800 نقطة ان شاء الله

  مفيش دبل بوتم علشان 800 نقطة
وبعدين هو ارتدمن 38% من ويفة ممكن ينزل لل50%

----------


## سمير صيام

> مفيش دبل بوتم علشان 800 نقطة
> وبعدين هو ارتدمن 38% من ويفة ممكن ينزل لل50%

 دبل توب ياباشا لو كسر القاع الاخير لو ارتد خلاص يبقى

----------


## عاشق الترند

> هو دبل توب حتى الان وفى حالة كسر اخر قاع سيكون الهدف حوالى 800 نقطة ان شاء الله

  
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الله يعطيك العافية استاذ سمير وبارك الله فيك  
استفسار بسيط اي قاع الي بكون كسره هل هو المقطود خط الموفنج 
اي الازواج تنفع هاي الطريقة واي الفريمات وكام يكون الهدف والاستوب  
تحياتي

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> الله يعطيك العافية استاذ سمير وبارك الله فيك  
> استفسار بسيط اي قاع الي بكون كسره هل هو المقطود خط الموفنج 
> اي الازواج تنفع هاي الطريقة واي الفريمات وكام يكون الهدف والاستوب  
> تحياتي

 وعليبكم السلام ورحمة الله 
السؤال كان خارج الطريقة والدبل توب المقصود حسب الصورة وهو هيكون على الدايلى ايضا

----------


## Mo7trf

ارتد الباوند دولار.. واخترق الموفنج 55 على الساعه اخذته شراء .. من 1.6465 اين يمكن ان يكون الهدف ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> ارتد الباوند دولار.. واخترق الموفنج 55 على الساعه اخذته شراء .. من 1.6465 اين يمكن ان يكون الهدف ؟؟

 اعمل ملاحقة للربح على الاقل كل 50-60 نقطة

----------


## Mo7trf

مشكور استاذ سمير على سرعة الرد

----------


## الجود

هل هناك فرصه على الباوند نراقب

----------


## الجود

موفقين اخوكم الجود

----------


## الجود

اليورو ين

----------


## الجود

مبروك اليورو ين 
الان نراقب الباوند دولار

----------


## mdraw

للمتابعين الآن الباوند دولار فريم الـ 4 ساعات  يخترق موفينج 55 والـ RSI  تحت مستوى الـ 50

----------


## الجود

بارك الله فيك نراقب  
انا بعت ووقفي فوق منطقة 1.6450 
موفقين

----------


## mdraw

> بارك الله فيك نراقب  
> انا بعت ووقفي فوق منطقة 1.6450 
> موفقين

 الله يبارك بعمرك ومالك يارب إن شاء الله صفقة موفقة

----------


## al7otq8

فرنك ين هل يكسر الموفنج 50علي 25 او يرتد نتابع  وننتظر افتتاح شمعة اخري على 4ساعات

----------


## mdraw

فرصة معاكسة لفرصة البارحة الباوند دولار فريم الــ 4 ساعات مع الــ RSI

----------


## mdraw

فرصة على المجنون  فريم الربع ساعة  كل الشروط محققة وإلى الربح بمشيئة الله

----------


## al7otq8

افضل شي العمل على فريم 4ساعات

----------


## mdraw

بداية الأربع ساعات تبدأء من الربع ساعة على المجنون
المهم الإلتزام بالوقف للإطمئنان

----------


## al7otq8

ان شاء الله فرص طيبة على كروسات الين والله يرزقكم

----------


## al7otq8

المجنون ان شاء الله كسر الموفنج وينك يااستاذ سمير والله لك وحشة

----------


## mdraw

> المجنون ان شاء الله كسر الموفنج وينك يااستاذ سمير والله لك وحشة

 يجب أن تنتظر إغلاق الشمعة أخي الكريم مع الــ  RSI يجب أن يكون تحت مستوى 50

----------


## al7otq8

صح اخي بارك الله فيك انا اعتمد على الله والموفنج فقط  ولاتزعل ياصاحبي الاراسي تحت الخمسين لاحظ اخي الحبيب اغلب ازواج كروس الين تحت الموفنج ودمت بخير

----------


## golden2000

للمتابعة

----------


## أبو اسامه

موضوع يستحق الرفع حتى يشاهده الجميع..لان استراتيجية الأستاذ سمير أكثر من رائعه :AA:   حتى المبتدئين بإمكانهم تحقيق ارباح ممتازة من خلالها. ارجو من الكل تجريبها 
جزاك الله كل حير يا استاذ سمير

----------


## n.s.11

بارك الله فيكم استاذ سمير

----------


## الـوليد

فرصه بل دولار يورو مع انه مو مذكور بل استراتيجيه

----------


## sh_yasser

نرجو من الاستاز صيام استكمال الموضوع 
لان الطريقة بسيطة وناجحة بنسبة تفوق ال 80 % 
شكر وتقدير على مجهودك  ونحن متابعون

----------


## سمير صيام

> نرجو من الاستاز صيام استكمال الموضوع 
> لان الطريقة بسيطة وناجحة بنسبة تفوق ال 80 % 
> شكر وتقدير على مجهودك  ونحن متابعون

 والله ياغالى انا معنديش مانع لكن مفروض فى متابعين لوضع الفرص وانا عليا المتابعة معاكم خصوصا انا لا اعمل بها منفصلة

----------


## عبدالعزيز الحربي

الاستاذ سمير اسعد الله مساءك بكل خير  هل لازل العمل بها قائم هل حصل تغيير على مافي الصفحة الاولى وهل تصلح على فريم الساعة لانني تابعتها فوجدتها اكثر من رائعة وجيدة يهمني رأيك استاذ سمير ارجوا التكرم بالاجابة على الاسئلة لانني اود طرح بعض الفرص وشكرا لك

----------


## عبدالعزيز الحربي

الاستاذ سمير لوسمحت ماحال الاستراتيجية مع الاخبار وكيف التعامل معها  من خلال متابعتي للفرص وجدت ان الاكتفاء بخمسين نقطة او اربعين لكان افضل  وايضا ممكن الدخول مع ملامسة الخط فما هورأيك  وشكرا لك اخوي

----------


## عبدالعزيز الحربي

شوف هذي ياسمير https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploa...xxxxxxxxxx.gif

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاستاذ سمير اسعد الله مساءك بكل خير  هل لازل العمل بها قائم هل حصل تغيير على مافي الصفحة الاولى وهل تصلح على فريم الساعة لانني تابعتها فوجدتها اكثر من رائعة وجيدة يهمني رأيك استاذ سمير ارجوا التكرم بالاجابة على الاسئلة لانني اود طرح بعض الفرص وشكرا لك

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
الطريقة كماهى بدون تغيير فى الصفحة الاولى ان شاء الله
ومادام جيدة استمر وتابع ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاستاذ سمير لوسمحت ماحال الاستراتيجية مع الاخبار وكيف التعامل معها  من خلال متابعتي للفرص وجدت ان الاكتفاء بخمسين نقطة او اربعين لكان افضل  وايضا ممكن الدخول مع ملامسة الخط فما هورأيك  وشكرا لك اخوي

 انا لا اهتم بالاخبار اجمالا فقط الاخبار القوية ابعد وقتها فقط 
بالنسبة للدخول مع الملامسة لايكفى لابد من اغلاقا الشمعة
بالنسبة الاكتفاء ب 40 - 50 جرب وشوف بنفسك وتابع وقيم تجربتك انت

----------


## سمير صيام

> شوف هذي ياسمير https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploa...xxxxxxxxxx.gif

 انت حاطط موفنج 50-25 على الباوند وهو المفروض على المجنون واليورو ين والباوند بنضع موفنج 55 فقط

----------


## khaled777

أخي الحبيب لقد صنعت اكسبريت للطريقة   وحددت الدخول بكسر موفينج للسعر ، مع افتتاح شمعة ساعة بعد الاختراق ، والدخول بعد ذلك سواء بيع أو شراء ..  العمل على : GBP/JPY  الفريم 4H  يرجى الانتباه إلى أن الاستوب 100 والهدف  300 قبل الاختبار .  ووضع fulse على التريلينج ستوب .  ولكن النتائج كانت ليست كالمتوقع  فماالسبب برأيك ..  ودمت بكل خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي الحبيب لقد صنعت اكسبريت للطريقة   وحددت الدخول بكسر موفينج للسعر ، مع افتتاح شمعة ساعة بعد الاختراق ، والدخول بعد ذلك سواء بيع أو شراء ..  العمل على : GBP/JPY  الفريم 4H  يرجى الانتباه إلى أن الاستوب 100 والهدف  300 قبل الاختبار .  ووضع fulse على التريلينج ستوب .  ولكن النتائج كانت ليست كالمتوقع  فماالسبب برأيك ..  ودمت بكل خير

 بارك الله فيك
لكن حاول تراجع الصفقات مع الشارت وشوف ايه الفرق الموفنج 50-25 ممتاز مع المجنون واليورو ين وليس الاربع ساعات فقط وبعدين انا شخصيا لا اشيله من الشارت ابدا
والتجربة لايف له جبدة جدا

----------


## عبدالعزيز الحربي

> اهلا بك اخى الكريم  الطريقة كماهى بدون تغيير فى الصفحة الاولى ان شاء الله ومادام جيدة استمر وتابع ان شاء الله

 شكرا لك يااستاذ سمير  :Eh S(7):

----------


## عبدالعزيز الحربي

> انت حاطط موفنج 50-25 على الباوند وهو المفروض على المجنون واليورو ين والباوند بنضع موفنج 55 فقط

  شكرا استاذي على التنبيه يبدو انني لخبطت شوي في الموفنجات اعدلها ان شاء الله وشكرا  :Big Grin:

----------


## mdraw

ياشباب للمراقبة الباوند دولار
 انتظروا الإغلاق على فريم الأربع ساعات 
وإن شاء الله خير

----------


## azoree

اعتقد انها فرصة بعد غلق الشمعة

----------


## سمير صيام

> اعتقد انها فرصة بعد غلق الشمعة

 هلا ياغالى 
الموفنج 55 على الباوند يكون على الاربع ساعات وليس الساعة
طبعا لا يمنع تطبيقه على الساعة لكن لابد من مراعاة الترند

----------


## azoree

> هلا ياغالى 
> الموفنج 55 على الباوند يكون على الاربع ساعات وليس الساعة
> طبعا لا يمنع تطبيقه على الساعة لكن لابد من مراعاة الترند

 
تمام يا باشا كدا على الاربع ساعات اة النظام

----------


## سمير صيام

> تمام يا باشا كدا على الاربع ساعات اة النظام

 الباوند فى الموجات التصحيحية بيكون الموفنج معاه مش كويس لذلك اركز اكتر مع المجنون واليورو ين على موفنج 50 - 25

----------


## azoree

> الباوند فى الموجات التصحيحية بيكون الموفنج معاه مش كويس لذلك اركز اكتر مع المجنون واليورو ين على موفنج 50 - 25

  تمام والف شكر لسرعة الاجابة... ربنا يكرمك

----------


## azoree

[LIST] [*]انا عارف انى حتعبك معاياي يا غالى بس دى تعتبر فرصة
[T]

----------


## سمير صيام

> [list] [*]انا عارف انى حتعبك معاياي يا غالى بس دى تعتبر فرصة
> [T]

 نعم لكن الافضل ان تبقى على الساعة او النصف ساعة مع مراعاة اتجاه الاربع ساعات

----------


## azoree

> نعم لكن الافضل ان تبقى على الساعة او النصف ساعة مع مراعاة اتجاه الاربع ساعات

 تمام يا كبير

----------


## al7otq8

باوند ين تحت المراقبة واحتمال فرصة سل

----------


## محمود ابو مازن

استاذ سمير      بصراحة طريقة ممتاذة وانا دلوقتى بشتغل عليها فى التجريبى واشوف نتايجها   بس  بس عاوز اعرف الموفنج 55 افضل ولا 50   ايهما ادق فى  الطرقة دى 
                       وتقبل ودى وشكرى

----------


## سمير صيام

> باوند ين تحت المراقبة واحتمال فرصة سل

 تمام ياغالى

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير      بصراحة طريقة ممتاذة وانا دلوقتى بشتغل عليها فى التجريبى واشوف نتايجها   بس  بس عاوز اعرف الموفنج 55 افضل ولا 50   ايهما ادق فى  الطرقة دى 
>                        وتقبل ودى وشكرى

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
بالنسبة للموفنج 55 فهو للباوند دولار فقط
بالنسبة لموفنج 50 فهو للباوند ين واليورو ين

----------


## golden2000

موفنج 55 + 50 فيبو

----------


## سمير صيام

> موفنج 55 + 50 فيبو

 ده موفنج 55 للدولار فرنك 
عموما الدولار صعود غالبا مع الاخبار اليوم

----------


## عبدالله الخليفي

شباب صباح الخير هل الشارت للمجنون بلاعدادات صح؟ اعتقد ان الدخول مع الجماعة افضل ويد الله مع الجماعة على هذا السوق

----------


## سمير صيام

> شباب صباح الخير هل الشارت للمجنون بلاعدادات صح؟ اعتقد ان الدخول مع الجماعة افضل ويد الله مع الجماعة على هذا السوق

 صحيحة ان شاء الله اخى عبد الله

----------


## عبدالله الخليفي

> صحيحة ان شاء الله اخى عبد الله

 بارك الله فيك مشرفنا الغالي ابو عبدالرحمن  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Walid Basset

> *مقولة لروبرت بريتشر أحد أمهر المحللين*   *Traders take a good system and destroy it by trying* *to make it into a perfect system*   *كيب ات سيمبل*  *ومتابعين معاك*[/center]

 Is there any perfect system in this market  أجمل ما سمعت بجد

----------


## golden2000

شموع انعكاسية مردة من الموفنج

----------


## azoree

اعتقد انها فورصة

----------


## سمير صيام

> اعتقد انها فورصة

 نعم لكن مع مراعاة فى ترند هابط بالقرب منه والافضل اختراقه ايضا

----------


## Abuwalid

الله يعطيك العافيه استاذ ابو عبدالرحمن
عندي استفسار.. انا صراحه لما اتبع استراتيجيه يكون عندي ولاء لها بالديمو إلا ان تثبت جدارتها واتبناها بالحقيقي
لكن في عندي بالشارت فرصة بيع لكن متخوف من انه يرتد عند الفيبو شنو رايك؟ 
بعدين اذا اتبعت الاستراتيجيه هل اجاهل كل الامور واثبت على الاستراتيجيه او لابد اني اراعي العوامل الاخرى وطورها مع نفسي ؟
اتمنى انك فهمت قصدي 
مثل ما انت شايف عندا RSI تحت ال50 والترند عموما هابط وختراق للموفنج 55 لكن المشكله الفيبو قريب جدا .. هل اتجاهله ؟ او اخرج عنده مثلا واقلل الستوب لوس؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> الله يعطيك العافيه استاذ ابو عبدالرحمن
> عندي استفسار.. انا صراحه لما اتبع استراتيجيه يكون عندي ولاء لها بالديمو إلا ان تثبت جدارتها واتبناها بالحقيقي
> لكن في عندي بالشارت فرصة بيع لكن متخوف من انه يرتد عند الفيبو شنو رايك؟ 
> بعدين اذا اتبعت الاستراتيجيه هل اجاهل كل الامور واثبت على الاستراتيجيه او لابد اني اراعي العوامل الاخرى وطورها مع نفسي ؟
> اتمنى انك فهمت قصدي 
> مثل ما انت شايف عندا RSI تحت ال50 والترند عموما هابط وختراق للموفنج 55 لكن المشكله الفيبو قريب جدا .. هل اتجاهله ؟ او اخرج عنده مثلا واقلل الستوب لوس؟

 هلا ابو الوليد
بصراحة انا شخصيا بدخل الفنى معايا ولو انت رايت مشاركتى السابقة ستجد انى لم اؤيد الشراء برغم انه حسب الطريقة شراء وذلك لوجود الترند الهابط 
وايضا الان ستجد ترند صغير صاعد فان كنت ستبيع انتظر كسره افضل
واكمل بنفس الاسلوب الفنى مع الطريقة تجد ضالتك ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> هلا ابو الوليد
> بصراحة انا شخصيا بدخل الفنى معايا ولو انت رايت مشاركتى السابقة ستجد انى لم اؤيد الشراء برغم انه حسب الطريقة شراء وذلك لوجود الترند الهابط 
> وايضا الان ستجد ترند صغير صاعد فان كنت ستبيع انتظر كسره افضل
> واكمل بنفس الاسلوب الفنى مع الطريقة تجد ضالتك ان شاء الله

 اضافة 
نسيت اقولك ان النقطة لابد ان يكسرها لانها دعم له ومرتد منها قبل كده فانتظر كسرها مع كسر الترند الصاعد وتوكل على الله

----------


## Abuwalid

الله يعطيك العافيه استاذي الفاضل 
انا دخلت بيع (بالديمو  :Cry Smile: ) 
والنتائج كويسه لكن ارتد وخذيت الارباح  
عموما راح اعتمد الاستراتيجيه بالديمو وراعي العوامل الاخرى معاها وربنا يسهل وان شاء الله اتبناها بالحقيقي لاني اعشق البساطه.
واقولك نتائجها ان شاء الله بعد فتره  :Asvc:  
ورمضان كريم

----------


## سمير صيام

> الله يعطيك العافيه استاذي الفاضل 
> انا دخلت بيع (بالديمو ) 
> والنتائج كويسه لكن ارتد وخذيت الارباح  
> عموما راح اعتمد الاستراتيجيه بالديمو وراعي العوامل الاخرى معاها وربنا يسهل وان شاء الله اتبناها بالحقيقي لاني اعشق البساطه.
> واقولك نتائجها ان شاء الله بعد فتره  
> ورمضان كريم

 وفى انتظارك ان شاء الله

----------


## student

السلام عليكم 
ما هي قيمة الShift في اعدادات الموفنج 50 لليورو ين؟ 
و جزاكم الله خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> ما هي قيمة الShift في اعدادات الموفنج 50 لليورو ين؟ 
> و جزاكم الله خير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الشيفت هو 25

----------


## ابداعي

بالتوفيق لكم ان شاء الله .. 
 وشكرا للاستاذ صيام

----------


## forex rising

السلام عليكم 
استاذ سمير ممكن تعطيني الرابط الي في اخر التغيرات الي طرات على الاستراتيجيه 
والاهداف والستوب او هي زي ما هي في الصفحه الاولى 
شكرا لك

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> استاذ سمير ممكن تعطيني الرابط الي في اخر التغيرات الي طرات على الاستراتيجيه 
> والاهداف والستوب او هي زي ما هي في الصفحه الاولى 
> شكرا لك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اخر التعديلات موجودة فى الصفحة الاولى ان شاء الله

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

عفو اخى سمير ايه الفرق بين الإختيارات فى MA Method 
 و Apply to
وعلى اى اساس نختار اي واحده فيهوم
وكل عام وانتم بخير :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> عفو اخى سمير ايه الفرق بين الإختيارات فى MA Method 
>  و Apply to
> وعلى اى اساس نختار اي واحده فيهوم
> وكل عام وانتم بخير

 هلا احمد باشا
بالنسبة method هو نوعية الخطوط ويعتبر exponential  هى الافضل والشائع الاستخدام عن sample  لانه ادق 
وapply  وهو تطبيق معادلات الموفنج على اغلاقات الشموع

----------


## ELMAALY

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أخوتي المتابعين للطريقة التي يبدو أنه غاية في البساطة  هل صمدت الطريقة طول الفترة الماضية بنسبة نجاح تصل إلى 60% مع عدد معقول من الفرص شهريا مع أنه 40% خير وبركة إذا كان الستوب إلى الهدف 3:1  وهل ممكن من يزودنا بمتوسط النقاط التي تحققها شهريا ولو تقريبا ؟   وعلى كل حال أنا سوف أستعين بها إن شاء الله مع التحيل الفني لأنني كلاسيكي بطبعي  وجزاك الله ألف خير يا أستاذ سمير  استفدنا منك الكثير والكثير ودوعنا لك الكثير والكثير من الدعاء وأحببناك في الله تقبل الله منا ومنكم الصيام وعيد مبارك وكل عام وأنتم بخير تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## فارس (مصطفى حمد)

طريقة متميزة وجميلة سمير باشا بس عايز اخد رايك فى شىء اية رايك لو اضفنا للطريقة القنوات السعرية بحيث ندخل عند تحقق الشروط ونخرج عند ملامسة الحد العلوى او السفلى للقناة السعرية منتظر رايك ؟  :Good:  :Good:  
اليك بعض الشارتات للتوضيح الفكر ة

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أخوتي المتابعين للطريقة التي يبدو أنه غاية في البساطة  هل صمدت الطريقة طول الفترة الماضية بنسبة نجاح تصل إلى 60% مع عدد معقول من الفرص شهريا مع أنه 40% خير وبركة إذا كان الستوب إلى الهدف 3:1  وهل ممكن من يزودنا بمتوسط النقاط التي تحققها شهريا ولو تقريبا ؟   وعلى كل حال أنا سوف أستعين بها إن شاء الله مع التحيل الفني لأنني كلاسيكي بطبعي  وجزاك الله ألف خير يا أستاذ سمير  استفدنا منك الكثير والكثير ودوعنا لك الكثير والكثير من الدعاء وأحببناك في الله تقبل الله منا ومنكم الصيام وعيد مبارك وكل عام وأنتم بخير تحياتي وتقديري

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
وان شاء الله تجرب الطريقة بنفسك وتحكم عليها 
وهى ان شاء الله صامدة سواء المجنون او اليورو ين

----------


## سمير صيام

> طريقة متميزة وجميلة سمير باشا بس عايز اخد رايك فى شىء اية رايك لو اضفنا للطريقة القنوات السعرية بحيث ندخل عند تحقق الشروط ونخرج عند ملامسة الحد العلوى او السفلى للقناة السعرية منتظر رايك ؟  
> اليك بعض الشارتات للتوضيح الفكر ة

  هلا فارس باشا
كل عام وانت بخير
بالنسبة لاقتراحك فهو يؤخذ به بالاضافة الى جميع انواع النماذج وتكون اختيارى لاى شخص مثلما انا بعمل
اما هنا فى الموضوع بنحاول نخليها بسيطة بدون اى فنيات ومع التجربة اى شخص يحدد لنفسه هل يضيف امور فنية ام يتركها كما هى

----------


## طاهرالمصرى

مفيش أحلى من البساطة يا أستاذ سمير 
كل عام و أنت طيب  :Eh S(7):

----------


## sh_yasser

ما رايك بهذة الفرصة يا استاذ صيام

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما رايك بهذة الفرصة يا استاذ صيام

 حسب الطريقة صحيحة ان شاء الله خصوصا انه كسر ترند هابط على الاربع ساعات

----------


## Ahmed H ©

اكيد لكل شئ عيوب قبل الايجابيات
طيب اية هى العيوب فى الاستراتيجية ؟
والاجابيات طبعا مليانة الموضوع  :Ongue: 
( مين يشهد للعروسة )  :Big Grin:   :Wink Smile:

----------


## Ahmed H ©

بس احسن مايميز الاستراتيجية انها بخط موفينج واحد فقط
لان اكثر من خط بتضيع فرص كتير او بتشير لدخول فرصة تحققت اصلا
وكمان الهدف بالنسبة للاستوب 3:1 
ولكن بالنسبة للنقاط 
فانتة مش شايف ان علشان تشتغل على فريم 4 ساعات لازم يكون استوب لوز اكبر من 150 نقطة ودة نظرا لتداخل الموجات علشان كدة كل الناس بتشتكى ان السعر بيروح يضرب الاستوب وبعدين يرجع يحقق الهدف
ودة يعتبر سر من اسرار الفوركس  :Big Grin:   :Wink Smile:  واللى بيخلى الناس تخسر 
اى خدعة نسالكم الدعاء  :Teeth Smile:  دة طبعا للناس المبتدئين فانا ماقدرش اعدل على اراءك استاذى العزيز
بس بردة لازم الخبرة هنة لان مش اى حد يتعامل مع صفقات بدون استوب لوز او باستوبات اكبر من 150 نقطة
فاعقد انها مع ناس خبراء زيك وزيى كدة  :Big Grin:  انهم لازم تتغير الاهداف
واساسا يستحسن العمل بدون استوب ؟ بس بشرط تواجد الخبرة والعلم التام بالموجات بجميع انواعها
واهم شئ واللى اتعلمتة من التحليل الفنى هوة وجود مؤشر واحد فقط لتاكيد الاتجاة ودة اللى معجب بية فى استراتيجيتك موفينج 55 اسعاف  :Big Grin:  اصدى موفينج 55
وماهوة رايك فى ان 90% من الاستراتيجيات فيها عيوب
ودة يعتبر نظرا ل90% خاسرين ؟!! ودة وجهة نظر شخصية

----------


## سمير صيام

> اكيد لكل شئ عيوب قبل الايجابيات
> طيب اية هى العيوب فى الاستراتيجية ؟
> والاجابيات طبعا مليانة الموضوع 
> ( مين يشهد للعروسة )

 طبعا لكل شئ عيوب واهم عيوب الطريقة قلة الفرص لو على الاربع ساعات

----------


## سمير صيام

> بس احسن مايميز الاستراتيجية انها بخط موفينج واحد فقط
> لان اكثر من خط بتضيع فرص كتير او بتشير لدخول فرصة تحققت اصلا
> وكمان الهدف بالنسبة للاستوب 3:1 
> ولكن بالنسبة للنقاط 
> فانتة مش شايف ان علشان تشتغل على فريم 4 ساعات لازم يكون استوب لوز اكبر من 150 نقطة ودة نظرا لتداخل الموجات علشان كدة كل الناس بتشتكى ان السعر بيروح يضرب الاستوب وبعدين يرجع يحقق الهدف
> ودة يعتبر سر من اسرار الفوركس   واللى بيخلى الناس تخسر 
> اى خدعة نسالكم الدعاء  دة طبعا للناس المبتدئين فانا ماقدرش اعدل على اراءك استاذى العزيز
> بس بردة لازم الخبرة هنة لان مش اى حد يتعامل مع صفقات بدون استوب لوز او باستوبات اكبر من 150 نقطة
> فاعقد انها مع ناس خبراء زيك وزيى كدة  انهم لازم تتغير الاهداف
> ...

 بالنسبة للاستوب وقت نزول الطريقة فكان 100 نقطة مناسبة للمجنون وتم الاقتراح بعد ذلك انه يتم بالاغلاق العكسى للموفنج او تزويد الاستوب كله يرجع الى تفاعلك مع الطريقة وتاقلمك معها ومدى اقتناعك بالطريقة فمن يراها فاشلة فلاستوب 10 او 1000 لن تفرق
وبالنسبة للطريقة تقدر تشتغل بيها على فريمات الساعة والنصف ساعة كمان  
بالنمسبة لعيوب الاستراتيجيات نعم لابد انه يكون فيها عيوب وذلك لاعتمادها على الماضى
اما ربط نسبة الخاسرين بنسبة انه فى عيوب للطرق فلا اتفق معاك نهائيا وكل شخص له قناعته وقد يكون رايى خطا

----------


## muradkilany

اخوانى الاعزاء لقد فكرت فى اضافة هذا المؤشر والذى يظهر حركة الترند والاتجاه هبوطى ام صعودى
وهو بالمرفقات ورايكم يهمنى وارجو من الاستاذ سمير صيام يقولى رايه
وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخوانى الاعزاء لقد فكرت فى اضافة هذا المؤشر والذى يظهر حركة الترند والاتجاه هبوطى ام صعودى
> وهو بالمرفقات ورايكم يهمنى وارجو من الاستاذ سمير صيام يقولى رايه
> وشكرا

 ممكن نحطه تحت الملاحظة مافيش مشكلة

----------


## vita128

الاستاذ الكريم الرجاء اعطاء رايك علي اليورو دولار فا اغلب عناصر هذه الطريقه تحقت

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاستاذ الكريم الرجاء اعطاء رايك علي اليورو دولار فا اغلب عناصر هذه الطريقه تحقت

 الطريقة لا تطبق على اليورو

----------


## THE BIG BOSs

السلام عليكم ..  
رأيك  يا بو عبدالرحمن .

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ..  
> رأيك  يا بو عبدالرحمن .

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الفرصة صحيحة وعكس بعدها 
انصحك ركز مع المجنون واليورو ين بموفنج 50-25

----------


## عبدالعزيز اليمني

السلام عليكم 
ايش رايك استاذ سمير طال عمرك 
ادخل بيع عند اغلاق شمعة تحت الموفينج او انتطر تقاطع الموفينج مع كسر مستوئ147.00
والار اس اي ايش قصته هل يؤيد صفقة بيع او تشبع بيعي

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> ايش رايك استاذ سمير طال عمرك 
> ادخل بيع عند اغلاق شمعة تحت الموفينج او انتطر تقاطع الموفينج مع كسر مستوئ147.00
> والار اس اي ايش قصته هل يؤيد صفقة بيع او تشبع بيعي

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الفرصة صحيحة لكنه لم يغلق اسفل الموفنج وارتد لفوق

----------


## عبدالعزيز اليمني

ايش رايك استاذ سمير هل هذه تعتبر فرصة او :No3:

----------


## سمير صيام

> ايش رايك استاذ سمير هل هذه تعتبر فرصة او

 فرصة طبعا بكل تاكيد

----------


## عبدالعزيز اليمني

> فرصة طبعا بكل تاكيد

   :Thumb:  :Clap:

----------


## ana sayed

متميز من يومك مواضيعك كلها ممتازة وفيها الخير ان شاء الله

----------


## عبدالعزيز اليمني

لا يفوتك استاذ سمير فرصة على المجنون ايش رايك فيه 
تحياتي لك ومعليش تعبتك معايا اعتبرني ابنك الصغير

----------


## سمير صيام

> لا يفوتك استاذ سمير فرصة على المجنون ايش رايك فيه 
> تحياتي لك ومعليش تعبتك معايا اعتبرني ابنك الصغير

 حسب الطريقة نعم فرصه لكن ساذكر برضه شخصيا فى اى طريقة استخدم الفنى 
يعنى هتلاقى ترند هابط الاان على الاربع ساعات ارتد منه وقد يواصل الهبوط

----------


## dody1501

السلا عليكم الأستاذ الغالى سمير صيام 
بعد كل تحية وكل تقدير واحترام . طبعا انا من 4 ايام وانا فقط بدئت قرائة الموضوع بالكامل وعذرا انا عارف ان اموضوع من سنة 2007 بس انا لسة جديد فوركس مجرد شهور لكن طبعا كمثل أى مبتدأ احب انى اتعلم واعرف طريق مختصر واضح المعالم . 
عجبتنى جدا جدا الطريقة للموفينج وعجبنى اكتر التفاعل اللى شوفته مابين الأعضاء هنا بس لما وصلت لآخر صفحة بجد حالة من الحزن تملكتنى لأن آخر رد فى الموضوع يعتبر عدى عليه اكتر من شهر ........ سألت نفسى هو الموضوع توقف لعدم المتابعة ولا لعدم نجاح الطريقة بس انا شوفتها كويسة وطبعا حاولت اعمل تسجيل مع المنتدى بس للأسف المنتدى مغلق التسجيل . اخدت يوزر من اخ ليا لأن الحمد لله حبيت اعرف حضرتك انى عاوز اكمل مع الطريقة دى ونرجع معاها تانى مع بداية سنة 2010 ان شاء الله وطبعا كنت اتمنى اقدر استسمح حضرتك قبل خطوة بالفعل عملته انى نقلت الموضوع بإسمك وان الفكرة فكرتك فى موقع جيران علشان ان التسجيل كان هنا مغلق لكن اتمنى اننا نرجع تانى مع الطريقة هنا وخصوصا ان كتير جربها واكتر الأعضاء عرفو بيها وانا طبعا متابعها من اول السنة وهنزل فرصها ومستنى توجيهات الأخ الأكبر سمير صيام . بكل الحب والتقدير تشرفت ان اول موضوع اكمله للنهاية كان موضوعك حبيبى الغالى وبصراحة مش خسارة الوقت اللى قضيته فى قرائة 285 صفحة بكل تعليقاتها لأن الحمد لله استفدت جدا جدا . منتظر من الأخوة الأعضاء نكمل الموضوع تانى ونرجعه تانى . ودمت اخى الحبيب طريقا للخير والسعادة للجميع . اخوك محمد  :015:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلا عليكم الأستاذ الغالى سمير صيام 
> بعد كل تحية وكل تقدير واحترام . طبعا انا من 4 ايام وانا فقط بدئت قرائة الموضوع بالكامل وعذرا انا عارف ان اموضوع من سنة 2007 بس انا لسة جديد فوركس مجرد شهور لكن طبعا كمثل أى مبتدأ احب انى اتعلم واعرف طريق مختصر واضح المعالم . 
> عجبتنى جدا جدا الطريقة للموفينج وعجبنى اكتر التفاعل اللى شوفته مابين الأعضاء هنا بس لما وصلت لآخر صفحة بجد حالة من الحزن تملكتنى لأن آخر رد فى الموضوع يعتبر عدى عليه اكتر من شهر ........ سألت نفسى هو الموضوع توقف لعدم المتابعة ولا لعدم نجاح الطريقة بس انا شوفتها كويسة وطبعا حاولت اعمل تسجيل مع المنتدى بس للأسف المنتدى مغلق التسجيل . اخدت يوزر من اخ ليا لأن الحمد لله حبيت اعرف حضرتك انى عاوز اكمل مع الطريقة دى ونرجع معاها تانى مع بداية سنة 2010 ان شاء الله وطبعا كنت اتمنى اقدر استسمح حضرتك قبل خطوة بالفعل عملته انى نقلت الموضوع بإسمك وان الفكرة فكرتك فى موقع جيران علشان ان التسجيل كان هنا مغلق لكن اتمنى اننا نرجع تانى مع الطريقة هنا وخصوصا ان كتير جربها واكتر الأعضاء عرفو بيها وانا طبعا متابعها من اول السنة وهنزل فرصها ومستنى توجيهات الأخ الأكبر سمير صيام . بكل الحب والتقدير تشرفت ان اول موضوع اكمله للنهاية كان موضوعك حبيبى الغالى وبصراحة مش خسارة الوقت اللى قضيته فى قرائة 285 صفحة بكل تعليقاتها لأن الحمد لله استفدت جدا جدا . منتظر من الأخوة الأعضاء نكمل الموضوع تانى ونرجعه تانى . ودمت اخى الحبيب طريقا للخير والسعادة للجميع . اخوك محمد

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
اهلا بك اخى احمد 
بالنسبة للموضوع فالحمد الله الطريقة جيدة جدا بس للى يواظب عليها وخصوصا المجنون واليورو ين 
بالنسبة نقلك للموضوع فلا مشكلة ان شاء الله وتابع الفرص والاخوة ان شاء الله يتابعوا معاك

----------


## dody1501

معقول اول يوم اكتب فيه يرد عليا اخويا لكبر بنفسه . طيب دى باية مشجعة وان شاء الله ارجع الموضوع تانى والأعضاء تتفاعل معايا اكتر . 
فيه ملحوظة انا لقيتها وانا بقرأ الموضوع ان ايام ما زودنا الاستوب عن 100 نقطة كانت فى شهر 12 آخر 2008 وطبيعى ان شهر 12 يكون الوضع متقلب لأنها ختام السنة وبالطبعه ده لاحظته فى 12 سنة 2009 لكن ان شاء الله بداية سعيدة مع 2010 وان شاء الله متابع مع حضرتك فى كل الفرص بس زى ما نقلتها وحبيتها علشان بساطتها فا هخليها بسيطة لأبعد الحدود  ( دى بسيطة متستبسطهاش ) سعيد والله بر حضرتك وان شاء الله مع الوقت اقدر اتعلم اكتر من حضرتك . اخوك محمد  :Good:

----------


## سمير صيام

> معقول اول يوم اكتب فيه يرد عليا اخويا لكبر بنفسه . طيب دى باية مشجعة وان شاء الله ارجع الموضوع تانى والأعضاء تتفاعل معايا اكتر . 
> فيه ملحوظة انا لقيتها وانا بقرأ الموضوع ان ايام ما زودنا الاستوب عن 100 نقطة كانت فى شهر 12 آخر 2008 وطبيعى ان شهر 12 يكون الوضع متقلب لأنها ختام السنة وبالطبعه ده لاحظته فى 12 سنة 2009 لكن ان شاء الله بداية سعيدة مع 2010 وان شاء الله متابع مع حضرتك فى كل الفرص بس زى ما نقلتها وحبيتها علشان بساطتها فا هخليها بسيطة لأبعد الحدود  ( دى بسيطة متستبسطهاش ) سعيد والله بر حضرتك وان شاء الله مع الوقت اقدر اتعلم اكتر من حضرتك . اخوك محمد

 انا اسعد اخى محمد
بالنسبة للاستوب ففعلا فى 2008 الوضع كان مختلف واعتقد انه فى 2009 هدى الوضع شوية وبالتالى مناسب 100 ان شاء الله

----------


## bondoq

> ان شاء الله اليوم هقدم طريقة بسيطة جدا وسهلة جدا ومش عايز حد بيقولى انه بيخسر 
> صحيح السوق فيه خسرانين كتير لكن انا شخصيا مقتنع بغير ذلك 
> انا مقتنع ان الطرق كلها بتكسب واحنا اللى مش عارفين والدليل الطريقة اللى هحطها تمشى مع الخبير وتمشى مع اللى لسه داخل الفوركس امبارح
> طبعا ارحب باى تطوير هنشوف انه ضرورى ونرحب بالنقد للطريقة مادام نقد موضوعى وليس نقد لمجرد النقد 
> عموما الطريقة بسيطة جدا 
> العملة الباوند دولار
> الفريم الاربع ساعات
> المؤشرات RSI 14 + موفنج EMA 55    الدخول شراء
> كسر موفنج 55 صعودا بموافقة RSI انه يكون فوق 50    الدخول بيع 
> ...

 السلام عليكم 
انا متابع جديد وكنت عاوز اعرف هل ممكن الدخول بعد الكسر بفترة فى حالة ان شرط ال rsi   مازال متحقق ام لا  
وشكرا

----------


## السامر

الباوند الشمعة الرابعة الى الان   للاربع ساعات لم تستطع  اختراق  موفنج  :CEDP Stealer Animation30: 55

----------


## السامر

الباوند  تم كسر الموفنج للاربع ساعات  مع  موافقة RSI   تحت 50

----------


## FOREXER80

السلام عليكم  شكرا للأخ سمير مره أخرى على هذه الإستراتيجية السهلة والبسيطة والتي يمكن لكل متداول سواء كان مبتدئ أو متقدم إستخدامها لتحقيق الأرباح.  المسألة تحتاج فقط القناعة والصبر ولايوجد مغامرات مع هذه الإستراتيجية ,فإشاراتها قوية ربما مع الأخبار تختل الأمور بعض الشئ وهذا يحدث مع جميع الإستراتيجيات ولكن بعد وقت قصير تعود الأمور كما كانت.  عندي ملاحظة بخصوص نقاط الهدف ووقف الخسارة/ لاحظت انه من 40 الى 50 نقطة وقف خسارة مع أهداف قريبة من 50 الى 100 حسب قوة الإشارة نادرا ما تقفل الصفقة على خسارة ولكن مع اهداف بعيدة .. فغالبا ماتصل قريبا من الهدف ثم تعود لتقفل الصفقة بخسارة ولذلك ذكرت في بداية المشاركة وبعد تجربة شخصية أن هذه الإستراتيجية تحتاج الى قناعة.  في الختام أسواق المال متغيره وكذلك الإستراتيجيات يحدث فيها بعض التغييرات والتطويرات لتواكب حركة السوق ,وللأسف أرى موضوع هذه الإستراتيجية مهمل الى حد ما في الفترة الأخيرة لذلك أرجو من الأخوة مستخدمي طريقة موفنج 55 المشاركة بذكر ملاحظاتهم وتجاربهم لنستفيد ونتعلم منها.  تحياتي للجميع  :Eh S(7):

----------


## the tourist

اخي سمير بس لو ممكن تشرح لي في الطريقة دي على فريم الساعة كم حيكون الهدف والاستوب على الباوند والمجنون واليورو ين شاكر لكم تجاوبكم

----------


## eleon

up للفائدة

----------


## جلال العراقي

> السلام عليكم  شكرا للأخ سمير مره أخرى على هذه الإستراتيجية السهلة والبسيطة والتي يمكن لكل متداول سواء كان مبتدئ أو متقدم إستخدامها لتحقيق الأرباح.  المسألة تحتاج فقط القناعة والصبر ولايوجد مغامرات مع هذه الإستراتيجية ,فإشاراتها قوية ربما مع الأخبار تختل الأمور بعض الشئ وهذا يحدث مع جميع الإستراتيجيات ولكن بعد وقت قصير تعود الأمور كما كانت.  عندي ملاحظة بخصوص نقاط الهدف ووقف الخسارة/ لاحظت انه من 40 الى 50 نقطة وقف خسارة مع أهداف قريبة من 50 الى 100 حسب قوة الإشارة نادرا ما تقفل الصفقة على خسارة ولكن مع اهداف بعيدة .. فغالبا ماتصل قريبا من الهدف ثم تعود لتقفل الصفقة بخسارة ولذلك ذكرت في بداية المشاركة وبعد تجربة شخصية أن هذه الإستراتيجية تحتاج الى قناعة.  في الختام أسواق المال متغيره وكذلك الإستراتيجيات يحدث فيها بعض التغييرات والتطويرات لتواكب حركة السوق ,وللأسف أرى موضوع هذه الإستراتيجية مهمل الى حد ما في الفترة الأخيرة لذلك أرجو من الأخوة مستخدمي طريقة موفنج 55 المشاركة بذكر ملاحظاتهم وتجاربهم لنستفيد ونتعلم منها.  تحياتي للجميع

 وللأسف أرى موضوع هذه الإستراتيجية مهمل الى حد ما في الفترة الأخيرة لذلك أرجو من الأخوة مستخدمي طريقة موفنج 55 المشاركة بذكر ملاحظاتهم وتجاربهم لنستفيد ونتعلم منه

----------


## minismsm

الف شكر لصاحب الموضوع الطريقة سهلة جدا .. بس ايه اخبار الاكسبرت محدش جاب سرته هل هو ناجح ؟
لان مثل هذه الطرق يعيبها كثرة الجلوس امام الشارت فالاكسبرت يكون مريح ومربح جدا
هل احد جربه ؟

----------


## fxinvesting2009

السلام عليكم

----------

